#ubuntu-it 2011-06-13
<daredeviliph> Notte!
<Cyanide> ciao sto dando di matto con ekiga dal quale non riesco a registrarmi con il mio account sip voipstunt
<faithful> ciao a tutti
<faithful> ho un problema al pc, spero che possiate aiutarmi..
<faithful> provando a installare ubuntu in un eeepc, in cui viè già instllato win 7 starter, l'installazion non è andata a buon fine. riprovando a installare ubuntu, non mi legge più le partizioni sul disco, e partition magic dice che la tabella delle partizioni è danneggiata!! cosa devo fare?? vi prego, aiutatemii
<rol> ciao a tutti..
<rol> avete idea di come installare i driver di una canon ip3600 su ubuntu natty 64 bit ?
<rol> ho provato a forzare i driver a 32 bit ma mi da degli errori..
<rol> $ sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture cnijfilter-common_3.00-1_i386.deb dpkg: attenzione: viene ignorato il problema poiché è usata l'opzione --force:  l'architettura del pacchetto (i386) non corrisponde a quella del sistema (amd64) (Lettura del database... 164251 file e directory attualmente installati.) Preparativi per sostituire cnijfilter-common:i386 v.3.00-1 (utilizzando cnijfilter-common_3.00-1_i386.deb)... Estrazione del sostitu
<rol> impediscono la configurazione di cnijfilter-common:i386:  cnijfilter-common:i386 dipende da libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1).  cnijfilter-common:i386 dipende da libcupsys2 (>= 1.2.1).  cnijfilter-common:i386 dipende da libpopt0 (>= 1.7). dpkg: errore nell'elaborare cnijfilter-common:i386 (--install):  problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  cnijfilter-common:i386
<rol> idee ??!
<gigirock> ho installato 1104 su un laptop con display guasto usando un video esterno, tutto ok ma dopo l'installazione dei driver nvidia non riesco + ad attivare il video esterno....o meglio il video esterno penso vada fino a 1024 x 768
<gigirock> ricordo che c'e' da settare un parametro nel x server ma come ripeto non 'video' niente, riesco a malapena ad editare i menu di grub....
<gigirock> posso dalla linea di comando di grub modificare la risoluzione iniziale ?
<seawolf> gigirock puoi modificarlo con una livecd,da grub modifichi solo dello stesso
<seawolf> *parametri
<seawolf> forse se vedi grub,puoi provare il recovery mode
<gigirock> grazie seawolf ....ghe pensi mi
<Odo> Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<gigirock> dovrei collegarmi ad un 1104 che non ha video ...vnc e' installato per default ?
<glpiana> ola
<kekko> Ciao a tutti ragazzi....... non è che siete a conoscenza di un programma che mi permetta di ascoltare la musica e nel frattempo scorrono, a tempo, le parole della canzone? un qualkosa tiop karaoke....
<filo1234> kekko: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=427920.0 dai uno sguardo qui
<kekko> grazie :) gli do una lettura
<Arkyos> salve. Ieri ho installato Ubuntu 11.04; solo adesso riesco ad usare internet. Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi perché in alsamixer si può regolare il volume sia della linea in ingresso che del microfono senza che si debba per forza sceglierne uno?
<OverMe> ed è un problema?
<Arkyos> OverMe: be', sì, dato che non funziona Rakarrack
<OverMe> vale il volume di quello selezionato, ovviamente
<glpiana> Arkyos, rakarrack che io sappia ha bisogno di jack e jackd
<Arkyos> glpiana: sì, ma jack funziona
<Arkyos> sono le entrate del microfono e della linea in ingresso che sono mute
<glpiana> Arkyos, controlla le impostazioni nelle preferenze audio
<kekko> filo1234: ho scaricto l' ultima versione la 4.0.2 ........ non è che mi potreste accompagnare nell' installazione dato che non me la cavo molto con i tar.gz??? il link (se vi puo servire) è il seguente:   http://sites.google.com/site/bashkaraoke/download
<filo1234> kekko: passa in chat perchè non diamo supporto per paccheti non presenti nei repo ufficiali
<filo1234> !chat | kekko
<ubot-it> kekko: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kekko> sono entrato nella chat..... è possibile che ci sia solo io?? -.-"
<glpiana> kekko, ha sbagliato a scrivere
<kekko> in che senso?
<filo1234> kekko: hai sbagliato canale
<glpiana> kekko, in che senso puoi aver sbagliato a scrivere?
<glpiana> tipo hai scritto male il nome del canale?
<OverMe> ma un pykaraoke che sta anche nei repo?
<filo1234> kekko: comunque dentro quel sorgente c'è un file readme ben documentato e in italiano
<filo1234> kekko: senti senti OverMe
<xiaoy> Con che programma posso masterizzare gli mp3 come tracce CD?
<glpiana> xiaoy, con brasero o k3b, dopo aver installato i codec (ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<xiaoy> glpiana, lo fa in automatico... o me li masterizza come fiel mp3?
<glpiana> xiaoy, i programmi solitamente non prendono decisioni a loro  piacere. fanno quello che gli dici di fare
<xiaoy> glpiana, per questo sto chiedendo aiuto :)
<xiaoy> come devo fare?
<glpiana> se gli dici di masterizzare cd audio prende gli mp3 e li converte in tracce per cd
<glpiana> xiaoy, hai aperto il programma? e qale per la precisione?
<xiaoy> brasero
<glpiana> xiaoy, la prima voce che vedi è progetto audio
<xiaoy> ahh si :D  che scemop che sono... grazie
<xiaoy> *scemo
<^No_MeRcY^> giorno
<Arkyos> ok, grazie, glpiana
<Arkyos> fatto :D
<glpiana> bene
<miki_> raga non riesco a vedere i pc windows nella rete c-[ solo una cartella workgroup che se tento di aprire mi da un errore
<miki_> come faccio_
<glpiana> !samba | miki_
<ubot-it> miki_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<enzotib> miki_: come nota a margine, usa uft8 su irc, altrimenti non si leggono i caratteri accentati
<steph7> ho un grosso dubbio...sto facendo l'upgrade da maverick a natty via usblive, ho selezionato l'opzione 3 per l'allocazione spazio su disco, ho la home separata, per cui ho tolto la spunta a formatta e impostato punto di mount /home, il resto tranne la swap, cioè la radice, formatto in ext4..corretto?
<miki_> glpiana: non è samba il problema, è solo che quando clikko sulla cartella rete non mi da la possibilità di vedere gli altri pc connessi al router
<miki_> siccome sono pc windows non vorrei che ci fosse incompatibilità
<glpiana> steph7, se stai usando la live di natty ti proporrà come opzione anche quella di aggiornare. perchè passi dalla modalità manuale?
<steph7> glpiana: perchè vorrei lasciare la home...
<steph7> non posso backuppare
<glpiana> steph7, allora azzera tutto. tu hai detto che stai facendo l'upgrade tramite live ma al contempo dici di formattare reinstallare e altro. le due cose non sono compatibili per cui chiarisci cosa vuoi fare e cosa stai facendo
<steph7> glpiana: infatti questo era il mio dubbio...io vorrei eliminare 10.10 e reinstallare
<steph7> mantenendo la home
<glpiana> steph7, allora non parlare di upgrade
<steph7> glpiana: :-) giusto
<glpiana> steph7, vai nelle impostazioni manuali e stai attento a non mettere la spunta su formatta per la partizione di home e le dai come putno di mount /home
<glpiana> poi chiami l'utente esattamente come si chiamava prima
<glpiana> steph7, facile che tu debba poi resettare gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | steph7
<ubot-it> steph7: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<steph7> io ora ho divergence con metacity, ecc...
<steph7> vorrei mantenerli
<glpiana> che è divergence? un tema?
<steph7> glpiana: si
<steph7> glpiana: divergence a new hope
<glpiana> steph7, ma se hai installato i temi come .deb li perdi secondo me
<steph7> tra l'altro non riesco a far girare la live se non mettendo nomodeset e acpi=off
<steph7> glpiana: lo so, l'importante ora è salvare "il mio ufficio"
<glpiana> steph7, se già con la live devi usare quelle opzioni le dovrai usare anche dopo installazion, e acpi=off non è una bellissima cosa
<miki_> glpiana: mi dai una mano a risolvere sto problma della rete'
<miki_> ?
<steph7> glpiana: immaginavo..ora provo con solo "nomodeset", vediamo che succede, se non si blocca il cdlive
<glpiana> miki_, ti ho indicato la guida di samba. i pc di windows in rete li vedi tramite samba. punto. per me il discorso finisce qui. altro non so dirti
<steph7> lo splashscreen come al solito è testuale...sarà colpa della ATI rage 128 pro..un po' vecchiotta?
<steph7> ok, senza acpi=off funziona
<Dereek> salve
<Dereek> volevo sapere se qualcuno ha il mio stesso problema perchè tutte le volte che accendo il computer le icone in alto si spostano anche se ho messo la spunta blocca sul pannello
<Dereek> qualcuno può aiutarmi????
<Dereek> io ora devo andare un momento ma al mio ritorno mi aspetto qualche risposta ;)
<glpiana> Dereek, dare due informazioni in più? tipo la versione di ubuntu che usi, l'interfaccia...
<glpiana> ti aspetti cosa?
<glpiana> ma lol
<Arkyos> ci sono altre versioni di adobe flash player oltre alla "square", dato che mi rimanda sempre a questa versione?
<glpiana> !chat | Arkyos
<ubot-it> Arkyos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Arkyos> ok
<steph7> glpiana: ok, sono in natty..l'aspetto fa un po' schifo..lo aggiusterò. ps devo impostare il nomodeset in grub, anche se ho solo ubuntu, oppure no?
<glpiana> steph7, se si avvia normalmente no. e il fatto che tu abbia solo ubuntu non c'entra nulla
<Dereek> glpiana allora io ho ubuntu 10.10
<Dereek> e uso gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | Dereek prova col reset di gnome  e vedi se si stabilizza
<ubot-it> Dereek prova col reset di gnome  e vedi se si stabilizza: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<steph7> glpiana: l'ho specificato solo perchè non lo visualizzo mai, grub
<Dereek> ok grazie ci provo subitop
<Dereek> subito*
<Dereek> ciaociao
<steph7> glpiana: dimenticavo..niente unity, dice che manca l'hardware necessario, per cui ho ubuntu classic..
<glpiana> steph7, puoi mettere unity 2d se vuoi unity
<steph7> glpiana: ti dirò, non è mi faccia impazzire
<glpiana> steph7, gusti che esulano dall'argomento di questo canale
<steph7> infatti, glpiana, comunque per il momento grazie per il supporto
<BeBoPt> ciao a tutti
<BeBoPt> piccola curiusita...
<BeBoPt> in bash scripting per fare i vari puntini che scorrono e che poi ritornano in dietro... tipo barra di avanzamento... c'è una funzione apposto o va fatta da zero?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gigirock> ho installato una 1104 ed ora ho problemi video al riavvio, dalla live come forzo 1024x768 ?
<gigirock> ciao filo1234 glpiana jester- massimo18 enzotib remix_tj roxdragon WesITA
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> ciao gigirock ciccetto
<glpiana> gigirock, passa in chat
<jester-> gigirock: se non c'è grub.conf gli devi fare un xorg.conf ad.hoc
<gigirock> jester-: ma perche' n ci deve essere grub.conf ?
<jester-> gigirock: guarda
<jester-> gigirock: scheda video?
<gigirock> jester-: yeah
<gigirock> nvidia
<jester-> gigirock: se installi il driver va a posto ma il presupposto sarebbe usare sempre lo stesso pc
<gigirock> jester-: intendi i driver proprietari ?
<jester-> gigirock: eh visto che il nuvò lo avra gia caricato hal
<gigirock> jester-: in nuvo' n ho ancora capito cosa e' , io dopo il primo boot ho abilitato i driver proprietari
<gigirock> jester-: glpiana , ma vi spiego meglio....il laptop in questione ha il video rotto, quindi uso un video LCD esterno che arriva solo a 1024x768
<gigirock> quindi vorrei forzare la modalita' 1024x768
<jester-> gigirock: sicuro che il video tiri di piu?
<glpiana> gigirock, entra nel menu di grub, edita col tasto "e" e metti dopo quiet splash la scritta vga=792        poi premi ctrl + x e vedi se va bene
<gigirock> jester-: se da una live , vado in monitor non mi permette + di 1024 per il lcd mentre va oltre per il video del laptop !
<gigirock> glpiana: adesso sono in live , modifico la linea di /etc/default/grub.cnf ?
<glpiana> gigirock, bah fai come vuoi. io ti consiglio prima di provare se va e dopo di modificare
<aleale97> ciao a tutti
<newlife> glpiana: posso disturbarti un secondo?
<glpiana> newlife, parla
<newlife> spe glpiana di la in chat
<aleale97> ragazzi  non vi sembra che la nuova versione di ubuntu sia un po' pesantina?
<^No_MeRcY^> aleale97, si
<^No_MeRcY^> io sto riutilizzando
<^No_MeRcY^> gnome classic
<glpiana> aleale97, termina sessione, scegli ubuntu classic no effects
<^No_MeRcY^> esatto
<glpiana> !enter | ^No_MeRcY^
<ubot-it> ^No_MeRcY^: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<^No_MeRcY^> xD
<^No_MeRcY^> scusa
<aleale97> eh infatti preferisco anche io in quanto questa occupa molta memoria e sui computer un po' vecchiotti non è il massimo...
<aleale97> Grazie comunque fin troppo tempestivi xD
<glpiana> aleale97, oki, a parte questo?
<aleale97> Sisi, ubuntu è e sarà la migliore distro linux per me
<^No_MeRcY^> glpiana, una domanda io ho installato ubuntu 11.04 su un packard bell one two
<^No_MeRcY^> il problema che ho è che ogni tanto la luminosità si abbassa e si rialza d'assola senza motivo
<glpiana> ^No_MeRcY^, non so aiutarti
<aleale97> ^No_Mercy^: non è che hai un sensore sul portatile di luminosità? Il mio cel'ha ma l'ho disattivato perchè mi dava fastidio
<^No_MeRcY^> mmm no
<^No_MeRcY^> cioè non credo
<aleale97> ^No_Mercy^
<^No_MeRcY^> dimmi
<aleale97> his makes the screen the correct size, but every now and then it flickers twice within less than a second - it seems that the screen backlight dims momentarily before coming back to full brightness.  This seems to be associated with disk activity
<^No_MeRcY^> interessante...
<aleale97> prova a fixare anche come dicono qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25053/cant-change-brightness-on-packard-bell-lm86
<^No_MeRcY^> ok
<^No_MeRcY^> adesso scappo
<^No_MeRcY^> grz aleale97
<aleale97> di nulla ciao
<glpiana> aleale97, per cortesia non postare link ad mentulam canis in canale di supporto
<aleale97> glpiana, mentulam canis?
<nomadsoul> aleale97: alla cazzo di cane
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> grazie al traduttore :)
<nomadsoul> ;)
<aleale97> non era alla cazzo di cane... era una ricerca documentata in google traduttore xD
<glpiana> aleale97, per cortesia
<glpiana> aleale97, si postano solo guide ufficiali, chiuso il discorso
<^No_MeRcY^> bhe
<^No_MeRcY^> però se non ci sono risposte
<^No_MeRcY^> sul guide ufficiali
<glpiana> ^No_MeRcY^, nemmeno in quel caso. esistono altri canali per comunicare nel caso
<glpiana> in primis la query privata
<glpiana> chiudiamo l'off topic però
<krack> ciao. Se installo xfce su ubuntu oppure kde mi ritrovo con le stesse cartelle e gli stessi software che ho su ubuntu gnome?
<nomadsoul> ora che ci penso, anche una delle mie macchine non riesce ad aumentare la luminosità del display tramite i tasti funzione
<nomadsoul> chi è che ha questi problemi?
<glpiana> krack, certo
<glpiana> krack, fin che no li disinstalli i programmi rimangono
<krack> glpiana quindi cambia solo l'inetrfaccia?
<glpiana> krack, sì
<krack> ma si può installare lxde?
<glpiana> krack, certo, c'è il pacchetto lubuntu-desktop che si porta dietro tutto il necessario
<glpiana> !info lubuntu-desktop
<glpiana> dai ubot-it
<glpiana> su
<ubot-it> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.24 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<krack> glpiana grazie
<Bartoloni> ragam dal live cd 11.04 come si fa a bootstrappare su console? (la vga funge solo in vesa mode. e in verisoen liv enon mi appare nulla)
<glpiana> Bartoloni, oki, ora riprova in italiano :)
<Bartoloni> :P
<glpiana> Bartoloni, vuoi vedere le scritte al boot?
<glpiana> è quello bootstrappare?
<Bartoloni> scuasmi, intendevo, avviando da Live CD 11.04.. ho 5 scelte.. il check memoria. check disco.. live cd e installcd... da quella sscelta c'e' modo di arrivare solo a linea di comando?
<glpiana> Bartoloni, puoi giusto provare quqando è avviato a dare ctrl+alt+F1 o F2 per vedere se ti da il login testuale
<Bartoloni> provo
<Bartoloni> quando e avviato il istema con la vga che non funge?
<Bartoloni> quello va in blocco per problemi hardware gravissimi
<Bartoloni> rimne nella schermata di login con puntatore freezzato
<glpiana> Bartoloni, scusa puoi spiegare qual è il tuo problema
<glpiana> mmm...
<Bartoloni> devo recuperare 2 file dall scrivania
<glpiana> Bartoloni, che scheda video hai?
<Bartoloni> e non volevo staccare il disco fissp
<Bartoloni> e ho solo un disco della 11.04 a disposizione :(
<Giulio> Ciao
<Bartoloni> (e0 un notebook sony cn vga nvidia)
<glpiana> Bartoloni, e non si avvia più?
<Bartoloni> no.. la vga fa puntini gia' nel bios, e la llive 11.04 fa un mucchio di strisce quando arriva a visualizzare il desktop
<Bartoloni> per questo volevo arrivare al bash da live cd...
<glpiana> Bartoloni, hai provato qualche opzione di boot?
<jester-> nomodeet per esempio
<jester-> nomodeset*
<Bartoloni> provo
<glpiana> Bartoloni, F&
<Bartoloni> ma lo scopo principlae e solo arrivare alla scrivania
<glpiana> eh già
<glpiana> Bartoloni, F6
<jester-> Bartoloni: hai ubuntu installata?
<Bartoloni> c'e' un 10.10 64 teoricamente (il pc non e mio)
<jester-> Bartoloni: aprti in in modalità ripristino
<jester-> e fai dalla shell
<Bartoloni> modalita' ripristino?
<Bartoloni> safe?
<glpiana> recovery mode
<jester-> Bartoloni: eh non vedi il menu grub di avvio?
<Bartoloni> quella mi si ferma ancora prima di arrivare al login grafico
<jester-> Bartoloni: non arriva alla grafica, arriva a un menu con delle scelte
<Bartoloni> ilrecovery mode.. mi si ferma.. aspetta che lo faccio cosi' ti scrivo qual'e' ultima riga visualizaata
<jester-> fra le quali grafica sicura e shell di root
<Cyanide> ciao
<Cyanide> non riesco a configurare il mio account sip voipstunt con empathy
<Bartoloni> begin: running script/ init-bottom (questa e l'ultima scritta ch eappare)
<jester-> Bartoloni: a quel punto si ferma un po
<jester-> prova a lasciarlo li qualche minuto
<jester-> Cyanide: account sip voipstunt sarebbe?
<glpiana> Cyanide, non vedo sto protocollo elencato in empathy
<jester-> forse confondi empaty cin skype
<jester-> con
<Cyanide> jester-, glpiana, il protocollo in empathy viene installato con telepathy-sofiasip poi inserisco i dati del mio account sip voipstunt ma non si connette
<glpiana> !info telepathy-sofiasip
<ubot-it> telepathy-sofiasip (source: telepathy-sofiasip): SIP connection manager for the Telepathy framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (natty), package size 74 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Giulio> Ciao
<Giulio> Scusate, ma dopo aver smanettato con aiorcrack, anche dopo diversi reboot non riesco più ad abilitare il wifi
<giako> ciao, che posso usare per convertire flv in avi?
<Giulio> Nel senso che mi vede la scheda ma non mi fa cliccare sullo spunta 'Abilita rete wifi'
<glpiana> Giulio, l'avrai lasciata in monitor
<Cyanide> ho già installato il protocollo, non mi riesce di collegarmi ne con ekiga ne con empathy, un solo programma riesco a configurare e a far collegare sflphone ma vorrei capire perché
<nano1964> scusate, vorrei configurare un modem PCMPCI ONDA EH501EH ... UBUNTU 11.04 non capisco come si fa
<nicotano> salve
<nano1964> qualcuno sa se esiste un manuale?
<Giulio> glpiana: sia che faccia airmon-ng start o stop
<Giulio> non va
<glpiana> Giulio, comunque qui non c'è supporto a cose legate ad aircrack
<Giulio> glpiana: infatti non mi serve aiuto per far funzionare aircrack, ma per far tornare a funzionare il wifi
<glpiana> Giulio, dai, basta. se l'hai messa in monitor sai come farla tornare indetro
<Giulio> glpiana: bah, è sempre andato
<Bartoloni> jester-: dopo qualche minuto cher ara li e arrivata la schemata di login (tastiera e mouse non rispondono)
<jester-> Bartoloni: in recovery?
<Bartoloni> si
<jester-> Bartoloni: boh prova nomodeset e acpi=no da F6 della live
<MatteoR> @seen napster*
<ubottu-it> MatteoR: napster* could be napster32 (16 hours, 45 minutes, and 27 seconds ago), napster_32 (1 day, 0 hours, 40 minutes, and 24 seconds ago), or napster_ (5 days, 16 hours, 49 minutes, and 1 second ago)
<glpiana> MatteoR, per cortesia
<MatteoR> glpiana: Scusa, ma è da una settimana che questo mi cerca
<glpiana> MatteoR, sì vabbè, ma dato che non siamo all'ufficio informazioni, per cortesia evita
<enzotib> Bartoloni: all'avvio F6, modifichi la riga di boot scrivengoci "text"
<enzotib> scrivendoci*
<nomadsoul> mi sfugge un particolare: a che serve implementare un bot con i servizi tipo "seen" se poi non si  possono usare? :P
<glpiana> !chat | nomadsoul
<ubot-it> nomadsoul: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> anche questo ti sfugge a quanto vedo
<nomadsoul> già
<Cyanide> niente, continuo a girare le possibili configurazioni ma non riesco a farlo collegare voipstunt con empathy
<Cyanide> userò sflphone che funziona per le chiamate voip con account voipstunt, mi scoccia solo non capire il perché
<Bartoloni> Jester- non mi arriva al alogin in entrambe le maniere.. prima di staccare il disco fisso, volevo ancora provare a fare fsck... dal disco live 11.04 qual'e' il sistema piu' rapido?
<jester-> Bartoloni: se non parte la live come fai
<Bartoloni> ah ok.. grazie,  :) stacco l' HD :)
<jester-> Bartoloni: comunque sudo fsck /dev/sdax
<jester-> Bartoloni: spe
<jester-> Bartoloni: scaricati la live fennix
<Bartoloni> ciprovo
<jester-> Bartoloni: http://www.finnix.org/
<Bartoloni> ok thx
<jester-> è semplice quasi solo bash
<Bartoloni> jester- una versioen 11.04 beta che avevo .. e' partita :) come faccio pil fsck?
<Bartoloni> *per il fsck
<Bartoloni> mi visualizza la paritzioen come "ubuntu"
<jester-> Bartoloni: sudo fdisk -l
<Bartoloni> jester-  nel mio caso sudo fsck -l -dev-sda4    right?
<Bartoloni> fsck -l /dev/sda4
<enzotib> -l?
<Bartoloni> boh i ci provo con il -l
<enzotib> Bartoloni: fai fsck /dev/sda4 senza opzioni
<Bartoloni> me lo fa abbastzna veloce, senza erori di tipo.. ora il tipo del notebook mi ha detto che ubuntu ha smesso di funzionare dopo aver installato cinderella
<Bartoloni> tra l'altro non sa qual'er ail suo nome utente... c'e' modo di scoprirlo da livecd?
<Bartoloni> lo prendo dalal directyory users^
<nicotano> Bartoloni, non c'è una home ?
<Bartoloni> si in home pardone
<Bartoloni> *pardon
<nicotano> Bartoloni, qui per recupero password  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero?highlight=%28recupero%29|%28password%29
<Bartoloni> la passowrd ce l'ha :) e il nome utente che non ricorda :)
<nicotano> :)
<Bartoloni> cmq considerando che coem ultima cosa ha installato cinderella su questo notebook.. cosa potrebbe aver "sfasciato" ?
<nicotano> Bartoloni, vai a sapere cosa ha combinato, se mancano librerie e altri file di sistema fai prima a fare una installazione pulita
<Bartoloni> ah ok.. allora ci ripasso sopra con la 11.04 a 32 bit .... senza cancellare i i files... non pesno succedano casini...
<Bartoloni> cosi' si tiene la home
<nicotano> io salverei i dati e piallerei tutto
<nicotano> poi i dati li rimetti nella home
<nicotano> se ci sono file di configurazione sputtanati stai fresco
<Bartoloni> ok, capito.. .. andra di nuovo tutto a m***a :P
<jester-> Bartoloni: se installi da manuale senza formattare la partizione, sostituisce il sistema e conserva i dati
<Bartoloni> ok ok ... vado cosi'.sperando che la VGA mi assista e non appaiano puntini
<jester-> Bartoloni: se hai nvidia serve il nomodeset che il driver open è farlocco
<Bartoloni> il nomodeset nel grub2 com elo si puo' inserire in un avoce del boot?
<jester-> Bartoloni: prima di quiet splash
<jester-> Bartoloni: ma una volta installati i proprietari non dovrebbe piu servire
<Fabry> ciaoooo
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<robytrevi> Ho creato un cavo che porta il segnale dall'uscita VGA (unica uscita video del mio pc) alla scart seguendo una guida trovata online.
<robytrevi> Collegando  il tutto e clonando lo schermo inizialmente vedo molte righe colorate  (colori che richiamano l'immagine che vedo a schermo sul pc) sulla tv  (vecchia tv a tubo catodico), poi, a volte, vedo ciò che vedo sullo  schermo del pc, ma ripetuto 3 volte in verticale.
<robytrevi> Ho provato il cavo  in windows per il quale ho trovato alcuni software per forzare l'uscita  della scheda video a 15 kHz, ed effettivamente lì l'immagine appare  corretta.
<robytrevi> Vorrei quindi forzare a 15 kHz l'uscita, magari modificando xorg. Però non capisco molto questa guida:http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Xorg?action=show&redirect=Hardware%2FVideo%2FConfigurareXorg  o meglio le prove fatte non hanno dato i risultati sperati.
<robytrevi> Qui il mio xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/8twk8A8z Suggerimenti?
<FloodBotIt2> robytrevi: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<uragano2> Ciao a tutti!  Problema: ho lanciato do-release-upgrade da desktop remoto, ma durante gli aggiornamenti mi ha chiuso la connessione. Rieffettuando l'accesso non vedo più la shell, ma solo il processo in background attraverso htop...come visualizzo la shell ora?
<K99Brain> uragano2, se sta andando avanti, lascialo fare
<K99Brain> uragano2, in ogni caso, pessimaq idea fare un aggiornamento da remoto
<uragano2> K99Brain: Ok, ma non vorrei si inchiodasse su una schermata blu in attesa di input dall'utente
<K99Brain> uragano2, però senza piu la possibilità di riagganciarsi alla shell non so se andrà a buon fine
<K99Brain> uragano2, eh, infatti
<K99Brain> è esattamente questo che volevo dire
<fasix> buona sera
<remix_tj> uragano2: uccidi il processo
<remix_tj> e rifallo partire da screen
<uragano2> eh...non mi aspettavo che avrebbe riavviato xrdp e fatto perdere la sessione :S
<fasix> sto facendo uno script per creare un video da dei jpeg seguendo questa guida... ma sto avendo dei problemi
<fasix> http://www.moreno.marzolla.name/software/time_lapse_movies/
<fasix> chi mi puo' aiutare?
<fasix> è un problema di scripting e di mencoder
<Holden> fasix, questo canale è per il supporto ad ubuntu, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<simone> ciao ho problemi con la procedura gpg --decrypt file.txt
<simone__> ciao ho problemi con la procedura gpg --decrypt file.txt
<napster32> ragazzi, come si crea uno script?
<Aizram> google knows
<napster32> era per fare prima ^^
<napster32> praticamente basta creare un file.sh e inserisci il comando? correggimi se sbaglio
<enzotib> napster32: lo devi rendere eseguibile e metterci lo shebang, se vuoi usarlo come un programma qualsiasi, senza nemmeno sapere che è uno script
<enzotib> napster32: e l'estensione .sh è deprecata
<napster32> !shebang
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'shebang'
<enzotib> napster32: parliamone in -chat, please
<enzotib> !chat | napster32
<ubot-it> napster32: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<napster32> enzotip: non ci sei di là
<napster32> enzotib: non ci sei di là
<Hot> ciao
<Hot> mi consigliate un port scanner da installare su gnome ?
<enzotib> Hot: lo standard è nmap, anche se non è banale da utilizzare, ma si usa da terminale
<Hot> grazie enzotib
<enzotib> Hot: c'è anche un frontend grafico, se ti interessa
<Hot> come si chiama
<enzotib> !info nmapsi4
<ubot-it> nmapsi4 (source: nmapsi4): graphical interface to nmap, the network scanner. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2~beta1-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 479 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<enzotib> Hot: se scrivi apt-cache search nmap, avrai elencati alcuni altri programmi interessanti
<Hot> grazie
<Hot> :D
<Andreared> Ciao, ho un problema con la scheda audio. non funziona il mic, sia interno che esterno, i volumi sono a posto, anche da alsamixer nel terminale. Magari potreste dirmi un comando che controlli l'hardware o eventuali driver? cosi magari vi posto l'output! ho ubuntu 10.10
<Hot> io non saprei Andreared
<Hot> cosa intendi per interno ed esterno ? (per curiosità)
<Hot> ahh,forse hai il microfonino integrato
<Hot> cmq non saprei aiutarti
<Andreared> sia integrato che quello esterno, con lo spinotto, comunque tranquillo, so che a quest'ora c'è poca gente
<Hot> :)
<Andreared> poi a me i problemi spuntano fuori sempre più unici che rari! ahahahahaha
<fasix> buona sera ... vorrei sapere come funziona crontab. nel senso: se io metto uno script che all'una di notte mi crea un video da una serie di jpg. quale è il proprietario del file del video ?
<enzotib> fasix: se lo metti nel tuo crontab, sarai tu
<enzotib> (i suppose)
<fasix> senza privilegi di sudo devo metterlo?
<enzotib> fasix: crontab -e, editi il *tuo* crontab
<fasix> grazie ;)
<fasix> un altra cosa ...
<Hot> vado
<Hot> buona notte
<Hot> grazie enzotib
<fasix> ho messo all'avvio un programma con init.d
<fasix> in particolare "fswebcam"
<fasix> è normale che non riesca a killarlo, se non con sudo?
<enzotib> fasix: se lo metti lì, allora gira come root
<fasix> azz ... e nn c'e' modo di farlo girare come utente normale?
<fasix> io devo fare partire uno script all'avvio
<enzotib> fasix: potresti metterci il comando con sudo -u utente comando
<fasix> PS: ubuntu server
<enzotib> fasix: oppure, se serve solo al tuo utente, sarebbe meglio metterlo in un .profile o qualcosa del genere
<fasix> non conosco questo .profile
<enzotib> fasix: nella tua home, viene eseguito quando ti logghi
<fasix> ma solo quando mi loggo?
<enzotib> fasix: sì
<fasix> allora nn mi serve....
<fasix> nello script init.d ho modificato
<fasix> mettendo
<enzotib> fasix: alloa non capisco perché dev'essere eseguito con uno specifico utente
<enzotib> allora*
<fasix> sudo -u fasix /usr/bin/fswebcam
<fasix> ho fatto bene?
<enzotib> fasix: se è questo che vuoi, sì
<fasix> perchè altrimenti le immagini creati da fswebcam saranno di root e non mie, e quindi non le posso cancellare, giusto? e non potro' killare fswebcam da dentro uno script che lo riavvia ogni notte
<fasix> PS: scusa l'italiano ... :D
<fasix> giusto?
<enzotib> giusto
<fasix> grazie enzotib
<fasix> un altra cosa ....
<fasix> cosi va bene?
<fasix> * 1 * * * /bin/bash /home/fasix/script/mio_script.sh
<enzotib> fasix: se è eseguibile e con lo shebang corretto, non serve mettere davanti /bin/bash
<fasix> shebang ? ignoro cosa sia :(
<enzotib> fasix: la prima riga dello script dev'essere #!/bin/bash
<enzotib> questo è lo shebang
<fasix> si ... ho appena googlato
<fasix> si ... dovrebbe essere corretto
<enzotib> fasix: e poi lo script lo rendi eseguibile con chmod +x ~/script/mio_script.sh
<Johnlong> buonasera a tutti
<fasix> * 1 * * * /home/fasix/script/mio_script.sh
<fasix> cosi lo dovrei fare eseguibile ogni notte alle 01:00    ?
<Johnlong> posso fare qualche domanda? Ho un problema con le partizioni...
<enzotib> fasix: sì, dovrebbe
<enzotib> !chiedi | Johnlong
<ubot-it> Johnlong: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fasix> enzotib: ora provo :D
<klikk> salve stò impazzendo conqemu per emulare una sun sparc qualcuno ha esperienza
<Johnlong> Sto insallando "live" (su un netbook aspire) usando UNetbootin, al momento di scegliere la partizione dice "nessun file system di root". Devo fare prima la partizione? Posso farla da win7? Vorrei evitare di reinstallare win.
<enzotib> Johnlong: la partizione la puoi creare dal programma stesso di installazione, riducendo eventualmente la partizione di windows, o usano una partizione inutilizzata, se c'è, o usando spazio vuoto non partizionato, se c'è
<enzotib> !installazione | Johnlong
<ubot-it> Johnlong: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Johnlong> grezie mille
<fasix> enzotib: ho sblagliato una cosa
<Johnlong> ma non so riconoscere la partizione di win dalle altre
<fasix> se su crontab voglio fare una cosa alle 01.00 non devo scrivere * 1 * * * .... ma bensi    0 1 * * *
<enzotib> Johnlong: monta le partizioni con nautilus, e vedi cosa c'è dentro, poi le smonti
<enzotib> fasix: e hai ragione :) non ci avevo pensato
<fasix> ;)  ho corretto ....
<fasix> altrimenti avrebbe fatto 60 video :D
<fasix> ma ogni video ci impiega circa 5-8 minuti :D
<fasix> povero serverino :D
<Johnlong> enzotib, nautilus è per win?
<enzotib> Johnlong: no, nautilus è il filemanager di ubuntu
<fasix> notte enzotib ed a tutti
<Johnlong> enzotib, provo un po' poi ti dico, intanto grazie
<enzotib> ciao fasix
<Cyanide> non mollo, ekiga o empathy + account sip voipstunt non riesco a farlo connettere ho trovato qualche cosa nel forum ma le impostazioni consigliate non funzionano, sarà mica qualche cos'altro? la porta 5060 nel router l'ho aperta
<Johnlong> buonanotte a tutti, faccio un'altra volta, grazie comunque
<TheDead91> ciao, posso chiedere qualcosa su setup di server DHCP e reti linux? (non so se finirei offtopic, per questo chiedo)
<TheDead91> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-14
<roxdragon> !chat | TheDead91
<ubot-it> TheDead91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> ola
<fabiano> ciao ragazzi...una domanda su GRUB
<fabiano> si può?
<glpiana> !chiedi | fabiano
<ubot-it> fabiano: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabiano> allora: grub2 in presenza di un solo SO non presenta il menu all'avvio, ok?
<glpiana> giusto
<fabiano> bene, il mio ha iniziato a farlo, senza che avessi modificato alcunché
<fabiano> come torno alla situazione "normale"?
<glpiana> fabiano, vediamo come è impostato
<glpiana> apri un terminale
<fabiano> ho visto il /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> fabiano, digita: cat /etc/default/grub          e copia in pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | fabiano
<ubot-it> fabiano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabiano> come devo fare il pastebin?
<glpiana> fabiano, leggi il messaggio di ubot-it
<fabiano> ok
<fabiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626367/
<glpiana> fabiano, mah, dovrebbe già essere a posto
<glpiana> fabiano, ma GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" vga=792 splash quiet"  l'hai messo tu?
<fabiano> no
<fabiano> io non l'ho mai modificato
<glpiana> fabiano, vabbè, proviamo ad aggiornarlo: sudo update-grub
<fabiano> già provato diverse volte
<fabiano> senza risultato
<fabiano> os-prober
<fabiano> e
<glpiana> a reinstallarlo hai già provato?
<fabiano> sudo update-grub
<fabiano> da una live? cerrto
<glpiana> non da live, da qui.
<fabiano> ho seguito la guida di ubuntu-it
<fabiano> da qui.....no
<fabiano> come faccio?
<glpiana> fabiano, stessa roba che da live senza tutta la menata per il chroot
<glpiana> in pratica sudo grub-install /dev/disco
<fabiano> quindi senza i mount
<glpiana> fabiano, dai sudo fdisk -l
<fabiano> ok
<glpiana> metti su pastebin
<fabiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626370/
<fabiano> (sulla seconda ext4 non c'è nulla)
<glpiana> fabiano, mi serviva solo per vedere il device
<fabiano> certo, è /dev/sda1
<glpiana> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<glpiana> senza l'uno finale
<fabiano> ahhhh... forse io avevo messo l'uno finale!
<fabiano> quando avevo ripristinato grub da live
<fabiano> ok.... Installation finished. No error reported
<glpiana> riavvia e vedi che fa
<fabiano> dò sudo update-grub?
<glpiana> sì, dai, meglio
<fabiano> ok riavvio
<fabiano> rieccomi
<fabiano> non è cambiato nulla
<glpiana> mmm
<fabiano> ecco il pastebin nuovo
<fabiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626374/
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<fabiano> buon giorno
<glpiana> fabiano, proviamo a editare sto file e a togliere le virgolette alle prime 4 righe
<fabiano> in che senso? le prime quattro righe sono commentate con #
<glpiana> fabiano, sì vabbè, le prime 4 utili intendo
<glpiana> sul tuo pastebin dalla riga 6 alla 9
<fabiano> ah..da GRUB_DEFAULT a GRUB_TIMEOUT
<glpiana> fabiano, sì edita e salva poi pastebinna che controllo
<glpiana> se è buono dai sudo update-grub e riavvia
<fabiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626375/
<glpiana> fabiano, oki, sudo update-grub
<fabiano> questo il risultato del sudo update-grub, tanto per....
<fabiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626376/
<fabiano> dovrebbe essere regolare, no?
<glpiana> sì
<fabiano> ok riavvio
<fabiano> rieccomi
<fabiano> nada.... tutto come prima
<glpiana> fabiano, vediamo ancora: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fabiano> ok, dato
<glpiana> fabiano, ti ha ridato subito il prompt?
<fabiano> si
<glpiana> fabiano, sudo apt-get update
<fabiano> ok, elenco aggiornato
<glpiana> fabiano, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fabiano> eseguito, nulla da cambiare
<glpiana> mmm...
<fabiano> ho già l'ultima di Mint
<glpiana> fabiano, ma ti appare la schermata e sta lì fin che non premi invio?
<glpiana> mint?
<glpiana> che c'entra mint?
<fabiano> no, ovviamente passano 10 secondi poi parte
<fabiano> beh... ho mint11
<glpiana> !chat | fabiano
<ubot-it> fabiano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabiano> ma il grub2 è lo stesso
<glpiana> fabiano, questo canale è per il supporto esclusivo a ubuntu
<fabiano> scusatemi, pensavo che per le derivate fosse uguale
<glpiana> fabiano, per le derivate ufficiali sì
<glpiana> fabiano, passa sull'altro canale, dai
<Odo> Giorno
<nicotano> buongiorno
<wdege> buongiorno, vorrei sapere se per installare gli applicativi Ubuntu si deve masterizzare su un DVD on un CD (non è facile trovare un CD con oltre 700 MB di spazio). Grazie
<glpiana> wdege, io non ho capito bene la domanda. di che applicativi stai parlando?
<e-DIO-t> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626430/  << idee in proposito? [Ovvero: non dovrebbero file_mode e dir_mode impostare i permessi su /Pandora/ISO a -r-xr-x--- ?
<filo1234> e-DIO-t: se il fs è NTFS non imposti niente
<wdege> chiarisco. ho scaricato Uubuntu Studio
<e-DIO-t> filo1234: ...pork!
<e-DIO-t> vabbe'...forzero' via samba e via. danke
<glpiana> wdege, da dove e che iso hai scaricato?
<e-DIO-t> [cmq è un ext3, solo che viene condiviso via samba+winbind in una nas di quelle "chiuse"]
<filo1234> si ext3 è solo il punto di mount del tuo disco però...
<Aizram> glpiana, non stai attento
<Aizram> ops sbagliato canale
<glpiana> wdege, è una iso da 1.5 giga?
<wdege> ho scaricato da "derivate" e si è una iso da 1.5 giga
<glpiana> weltall, eh devi usare dvd per forza
<wdege> ok e grazie per l'info. Buona giornata a tutti!
<glpiana> anche a te
<weltall>  I refuse
 * stephanboy2030 is away: Sono occupato
<glpiana> stephanboy2030, evita i messaggi di away su questo canale per cortesia
<stephanboy2030> glpiana, cambiato nei settaggi, grazie per avermi avvisato
<glpiana> :)
<[MK]> ciau
<[MK]> appena avvio il sistema operativo (anche in provvisoria) mi dà il blue screen, ho messo il disco del Sistema operativo, e nulla ad un certo punto che fà i riconoscimenti delle periferiche (in installazione di windows) dopo un po' di nuovo schermata blu
<annamaiora> ciao comunità felice
<annamaiora> felicità e buona speranza a tutti!
<enzotib> !windows | [MK]
<ubot-it> [MK]: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<attempt> anche a te
<[MK]> è in inglese
<enzotib> [MK]: non posso farci niente che è inglese, questo non significa che puoi chiedere qui, magari prova in chat
<enzotib> !chat | [MK]
<ubot-it> [MK]: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<annamaiora> sbaglio sempre canale, però il mio agurio vale anche in questo ciao!
<kuix> salve ragazzi chi sa darmi uan mano per usare un piano virtulae con una tastiera midi?
<dasca> salve a tutti
<dasca> ho un problema, potete aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !chiedi | dasca
<ubot-it> dasca: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dasca> ah ok :). sul mio portatile non riesco a collegarmi alle pagine https quando sono collegato tramite wireless. via cavo questo non succede. cosa potrebbe essere?
<jester-> dasca: primo caso che leggo
<jester-> dasca: stesso sito stesso browser?
<dasca> stesso sito più browser. a volte il problema si presenta, altre volte no
<dasca> ho usato ndiswrapper per utilizzare il diriver windows perchè prima la connessione era lentissima. ora va bene ma ogni tanto ho questo problema
<dasca> questo è "ndiswrapper -l" netathrx : driver installed 	device (168C:002B) present (alternate driver: ath9k). lo posto in caso avessi sbagliato qualcosa
<dasca> in pratica riscontro il problema su facebook o quando faccio l'accesso su msn.it. nemmeno pidgin riesce ad accedere a questi due servizi. con i browser ho pagina bianca mentre tentano invano di stabilire un collegamento
<jester-> dasca: non saprei che dire
<dasca> capisco. sei pratico di ndiswrapper?
<dasca> ah un'altra cosa. solo quando sono in wireless non riesco a scrivere messaggi sul forum di ubuntu. mi da errore 404 Bad Request
<jester-> dasca: secondo me il driver fa una cattiva connessione
<jester-> dasca: che scheda wifi hai
<dasca> ti posto l'iwconfig?
<jester-> dasca: è integrata o usb
<dasca> integrata. sono su un portatile
<jester-> dasca: fa vedere lspci | grep -i network
<dasca> jester: 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<jester-> dasca: installa linux-firmware-nonfree che dovrebbe andare con il driver del kernel e disinstalla quello del wrapper
<HoldenC> dasca, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285
<dasca> jester: proverò a fare ciò
<jester-> HoldenC: il problema è che non ci sono i backports wifi in natty
<dasca> HoldenC: grazie guarderò il link
<HoldenC> jester-, ah okay, allora non ce n'e' bisogno, il firmware dovrebbe bastare
<dasca> jester: installo da synaptic?
<jester-> dasca: apt o synaptic le instess
<dasca> jester: ok
<jester-> dasca: poi sudo ndiswrapper -r modulo
<jester-> e togli ndiswrapper da /etc/modules
<dasca> jester: per rimuovere ndiswrapper da modules come faccio?
<dasca> jester: esiste un comando?
<dasca> jester: ho aperto con sudo gedit etc/modules e ndiswrapper non c'era al suo interno va bene così? quando l'ho configurato ho usato questa guida http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/NdisWrapper
<luigi> ciao
<luigi> c è nessuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | luigi
<ubot-it> luigi: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<glpiana> dasca, jester- è andato a pranzo
<Aizram> !ciao | luigi
<ubot-it> luigi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<luigi> grazie
<glpiana> dasca, quando avvii il pc ndiswrapper viene caricaricato in automatico?
<dasca> glpiana io ho seguito quella guida che ho postato prima
<dasca> sono ignorante in materia
<dasca> in etc/modules/ non c'è ndiswrapper
<glpiana> dasca, sì ok, ricapitoliamo un attimo
<dasca> il comando che quella guida mi ha fatto usare per aggiungere ndiswrapper è questo "# ndiswrapper -m Adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modules"
<luigi> vorrei passare a ubuntu perchè windows mi ha stufato.ritengo ubuntu anche migliore di mac os.ma il problema è che installando la versione 11.o4 sul del xps 15 i driver nn ci sono
<glpiana> dasca, tu ora hai dato sudo ndiswrapper -r modulo  come suggeriva jester- ?
<glpiana> luigi, driver di che periferiche?
<dasca> glpiana, si
<glpiana> dasca, digita: lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<luigi> touchpad scheda video nvidea optmus
<glpiana> dasca, dimmi solo se elenca qualcosa o meno
<dasca> glpiana, non elenca niente
<glpiana> luigi, quindi il touchpad no ti funziona?
<glpiana> dasca, oki, dai solo: lsmod        e metti quanto esce su pastebin
<luigi> non con il moltitouch
<luigi> se volete le specifiche del pc per capire meglio le posso postare
<luigi> io voglio ubuntu :(
<glpiana> luigi, prova a leggere qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=421259.0
<luigi> ok
<dasca> glpiana, su pastebin ho messo il mio nome e incollato il codice. ho premuto paste! sta caricando... ho fatto bene?
<glpiana> dasca, sì, poi passa il link
<dasca> glpiana, ok. ci mette sempre un bel pò a dare il link?
<glpiana> dasca, no, di solito è immediato
<glpiana> dasca, torna indietro e ripremi paste
<luigi> grazie proverò
<luigi> un saluto a tutti
<luigi> a presto
<luigi> ciao
<glpiana> ciao luigi
<dasca> glpiana, ho riprovato e non è immediato
<glpiana> aspettiamo
<dasca> non vorrei fosse per la mia connessione wireless
<glpiana> dasca, può essere. vabbè dai, fai così. dai lsmod | grep ath
<glpiana> dasca, elenca?
<dasca> glpiana, si
<glpiana> dasca, ath5k o ath9k ?
<dasca> glpiana, ath9k
<glpiana> dasca, oki, quindi stai usando i driver di ubuntu e non ndiswrapper
<dasca> glpiana, il problema persiste ancora. è necessario un riavvio?
<glpiana> quindi direi di dimenticarci ndiswrapper per ora
<glpiana> dasca, hai installato il pacchetto che ti ha consigliato jester- ?
<dasca> glpiana, si
<glpiana> dasca, ok, dai riavvia e poi torna e vediamo come stai messo
<dasca> glpiana, ok
<dasca> glpiana, rieccomi
<glpiana> dasca, lsmod | grep ndisw
<glpiana> dasca, dimmi se elenca così mi levo sto cruccio dell'ndiswrapper
<dasca> glpiana, non elenca niente
<glpiana> 1 minuto
<dasca> glpiana, la cosa che ora mi fa pensare è che quando utlizzai ndiswrapper la prima volta provai ad aggiungere manualmente ndiswrapper a /etc/modules ma al riavvio il pc non caricava e rimaneva bloccato. così sono passato a quella guida che ho linkato prima. non è che ndiswrapper non è mai stato caricato all'avvio del sistema?
<dasca> glpiana, vado un attimo a pranzare e poi ritorno. rimango loggato
<glpiana> ok
<dasca> glpiana rieccomi
<glpiana> dasca, ora che hai riavviato dopo aver installato i firmware il comportamento è cambiato?
<dasca> glpiana, no
<glpiana> dasca, in pratica il problema è https?
<dasca> si
<dasca> glpiana, non riesco ad accedere su facebook ed msn
<dasca> in pratica servizi che usano https
<glpiana> dasca, dai lsmod | grep ath_         e dimmi che elenca
<dasca> glpiana, nulla
<glpiana> dasca, lsmod | grep ath-
<dasca> glpiana, nulla anche qui
<glpiana> dasca, però lsmod | grep ath   da qualcosa
<dasca> ah si ora che non ho messo il trattino si
<glpiana> ok, aspetta che vedo se trovo qualcosa
<dasca> glpiana, ok quello che mi da è questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/626514/
<glpiana> dasca, intanto metti su pastebin l'output di iwconfig
<dasca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/626515/
<filo1234> dasca: non usi firewall vero?
<filo1234> filtri sul router...
<dasca> filo1234, no. dalle impostazioni del router ho attivo il nat
<dasca> ma sugli altri pc collegati al router il problema non si presenta
<filo1234> dasca: roba strana
<peace2_> zalve
<peace2_> glpiana:
<peace2_> ndo' ze?
<dasca> filo1234, lo so purtroppo
<glpiana> peace2_, ???
<peace2_> glpiana: il tizio dell atheros
<glpiana> peace2_, dasca
<glpiana> !log | peace2_
<ubot-it> peace2_: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<filo1234> dasca: proviamo ad abbassare il bitrate?
<peace2_> dasca: tu navighi ovunque  ma non con i sitarelli https ?
<filo1234> dasca: sempre che non l'abbia gia fatto
<dasca> peace2_ esatto
<dasca> filo1234: non ho provato
<cobe571> ho cancellato per sbaglio il file "event-sound-cache.tdb" dalla directory nascosta .cache, qualcuno sa dirmi la sua funzione e come ripristinarlo?
<peace2_> dasca: se hai problemi con l inglese dimmelo  Try resetting Internet Options to default. Https uses SSL for encyption so if SSL is not enabled in IIS, you cannot browse to those pages.
<glpiana> cobe571, se era in cache non penso sia roba essenziale. per ripristinarlo... boh, un riavvio o l'avvio dell'applicazione che lo crea
<dasca> peace2 ho capito qualcosa, ma cosa dovrei fare esattamente?
<cobe571> glpiana: non so quale sia l'applicazione che lo ha creato e anche riavviando il file non viene ricreato
<glpiana> cobe571, hai riscontrato problemi dopo la cancellazione?
<cobe571> per ora no, adesso sono sul 64 bit, ho notato che tale file è presente anche su un altro pc sempre linux ma a 32 bit
<peace2_> dasca: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/14/plasma-desktoppL1751.jpg
<cobe571> glpiana vorrei capire la sua origine quantomeno
<dasca> peace2, è già impostato così. anche con chromium mi da lo stesso problema
<peace2_> dasca: mmm
<glpiana> cobe571, lo crea firefox a quanto vedo da lsof
<peace2_> dasca: senti... ma...
<glpiana> cobe571, prova a visualizzare un video youtube con firefox e poi vedi se il file compare
<peace2_> dasca: cosa hai fatto tu prima ? andava? non è mai andato ? hai creato un nuovo utente?
<cobe571> glpiana ho notato che è un file che ha a che fare con un qualche tipo di database, adesso provo a vedere
<dasca> peace2, allora ho da poco installato ubuntu 11.04. all'inizio la connessione wireless era lentissima
<dasca> peace2_ ho fatto ricorso a ndiswrapper seguendo questa guida http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/NdisWrapper
<peace2_> dasca: ah siggnur
<peace2_> dasca: lsmod | grep ath9l
<peace2_> dasca: lsmod | grep ath9k
<peace2_> dai questo in terminale
<dasca> subito
<peace2_> vediamo che diavoleria hai combinato
<dasca> il primo non restituisce niente
<peace2_> ovviamente
<peace2_> il secondo ?
<cobe571> glpiana no il file non viene ricreato visualizzando un video su youtube con firefox 4 tantomeno con iceweasel
<peace2_> dasca: cmq è un problema di settings
<peace2_> null altro
<dasca> il secondo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/626523/
<peace2_> dasca: lsmod | grep ndis
<dasca> peace2_ nulla
<filo1234> dasca: provi un secondo questo? sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M
<peace2_> dasca: ok stai usando il driver ath9k
<peace2_> dasca: quindi qualsiasi cosa tu abbia fatto non stai usando ndiswrapper
<peace2_> dasca: detto questo ....
<nicotano> salve
<dasca> filo1234: provato ma niente
<dasca> peace2_: posso impiccarmi?
<peace2_> dasca: hai provato a riavvire almeno una votla il sistema?
<glpiana> cobe571, digita: sudo lsof  | grep sound
<dasca> peace2_ si prima con glpiana, nulla è cambiato
<cobe571> da superuser ok
<glpiana> cobe571, ah, usi root? vabbè, come credi
<cobe571> si sono su debian adesso e non ho ancora settato sudo
<glpiana> -.-
<cobe571> :)
<glpiana> cobe571, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat allora
<filo1234> dasca: che chiave usi sul roter?
<filo1234> router?
<filo1234> wpa2? wep? o cosa?
<peace2_> dasca: è un laptop?
<dasca> filo1234: wpa2
<dasca> peace2_ netbook
<peace2_> dasca: senti allora proviamo a fare un reset
<peace2_> dasca: allora
<dasca> peace2_ notebook scusa
<peace2_> dasca:  stacchi la corrente stacchi la batteria poi premi per 30 secondi il bottone accensione
<peace2_> dasca: poi avvia il computer
<filo1234> dasca: ma il router è il tuo? sei in casa?
<peace2_> filo1234: speriamo che dica di si ...
<filo1234> no io spero che dica di no
<dasca> peace2_ il sistema rimane dopo questa operazione? si è mio e sono in casa. solo che è collegato mio padre ora e non vorrei fare bordello
<peace2_> filo1234: malvagio
<Sere> ciao a tutti
<peace2_> dasca: puoi usare la ethernet?
<dasca> al momento no
<peace2_> vabben ma in caso di neccessita
<peace2_> potresti ?
<dasca> si potrei
<peace2_> perche non soche cosa hai combinato con la guida debianizzati
<peace2_> che non è per ubuntu
<peace2_> dasca: ok allora fai come ti ho detto
<dasca> ok. quest'operazione cosa resetta?
<Sere> qualcuno ha idea di come ridimensionare lo spazio tra una icona e l'altra dell'applet in alto a destra nel pannello?
<glpiana> Sere, gnome o unity?
<Sere> gnome
<glpiana> Sere, sono icone di applet differenti o sono icone all'interno della stessa applet?
<nicotano> Sere clic destro aggiungi al pannello spaziatore
<peace2_> dasca: resetta il pc ...
<peace2_> dasca: le periferiche dovrebbero consumare le correnti residue
<Sere> sono icone differenti: rete, audio, messaggi, ora, social net, nome utente, chiudi sessione
<Sere> ora provo nicotano
<glpiana> Sere, segui il consiglio di nicotano
<filo1234> dasca: tu sei sicurissimo di non avere firewall o roba tipo proxy...estensioni...privoxy
<Sere> mi fa aggiungere
<Sere> lo spazioatora
<vin> ciao a tutti
<Sere> spaziatore
<glpiana> !enter | Sere
<ubot-it> Sere: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Sere> però non me lo fa mettere dove voglio
<Sere> lo so ho sbagliato scusate, sto scrivendo scomoda
<vin> qualcuno sa se evolution 3.1.1 funziona su ubuntu 11.04 con interfaccia classica?
<Sere> (spazio di fortuna)
<glpiana> vin, non c'è supporto su versioni diverse da quelle dei repository
<Sere> niente, sono costretta a vedere l'orologio incompleto....
<glpiana> vin, immagino comunque che necessiti di gnome 3
<dasca> peace2_ sono qui ho fatto
<glpiana> Sere, ah ma se il problema è quello clicca sull'orologio e vai nelle impostazioni
<filo1234> Sere: togli isecondi
<glpiana> Sere, scheda orologio cambia un settaggio
<peace2_> dasca: il problema persiste?
<Sere> i secondi non li vedo e neanche i minuti
<vin> glpiana, ubuntu 11.04 ha già gnome 3 giusto?
<filo1234> vin: no
<peace2_> dasca: ma scusa come hai fatto non è passato neanche un minuto
<dasca> peace2_ si
<peace2_> dasca è uscito alle 14.21
<glpiana> vin, no, ha gnome 2.32
<dasca> beh no un minuto no è passato molto di più
<vin> glpiana, e come si ad averlo?
<Sere> glpiana: tipo?
<filo1234> dasca: domandona...
<Sere> che settaggio cambio?
<glpiana> !chat | vin passa sull'altro canale
<ubot-it> vin passa sull'altro canale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> dasca: hai provato con un alive?
<peace2_> dasca: ok ... senti li c'è un problema di settings  ora... non ho tempo perche tra 7 minuti esco
<filo1234> una live
<peace2_> dasca: prova come dice filo1234
<glpiana> Sere, uno qualunque, mettici il giorno ad esempio, e vedi se si mette a posto
<dasca> ok farò delle prove
<dasca> comunque filo non ho provato
<vin> su quale canale?
<glpiana> -.-
<filo1234> dasca: proverei
<glpiana> vin, leggi il messaggio di ubot-it
<Sere> se metto giorno e data si vede bene....
<dasca> filo appena ho tempo provo. vi trovo sempre qui?
<Sere> anche se sembra che un pochino sia nascosta lo stesso l'ultima cifra, ad esempio il 4....
<Sere> comunque grazie...
<filo1234> dasca: solo glpiana trovi sempre qui e peace2_ perchè non hanno nulla da fare...a me non sempre perchè io lavoro
<peace2_> io non faccio supporto da un bel pezzo
<peace2_> :P
<Sere> devo dire che è anche meglio...
<glpiana> filo1234, mi uccidi
<dasca> va bene. appena provo allora vi faccio sapere
<filo1234> peace2_: tu non ne hai mai fatto se è per quello
<dasca> ciao e grazie a tutti
<filo1234> ciao
<Sere> grazie glpiana....
<glpiana> Sere, :)
<Sere> e a tutti quelli che hanno tentato di aiutarmi, come nicotano
<Sere> :)
<Sere> ciaooo
<Sere> *click*
<[MK]> come si fa a far partire in Live Ubuntu 11.04?
<glpiana> [MK], inserisci il cd (o la chiave usb)  e imposti il dispositivo di boot da bios
<[MK]> ok , successivamente?
<nicotano> riavvia il pc e scegli dal menu prova ubuntu
<nicotano> senza installare
<[MK]> ok
<[MK]> ok grazie mille ci provo
<[MK]> al massimo vi faccio sapere
<[MK]> :)
<Massy8> Ciao a tutti
<Mistya> ave gente
<Mistya> requisiti minimi di lubuntu?
<a7x> tanta roba.
<Gandalf67> Ciao, avevo una domanda su Grub2, qualcuno è disponibile?
<Shin3> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Gandalf67> grazie Shin3
<Gandalf67> dunque intanto mi sembra assurdo che non ci sia un'interfaccia grafica di configurazione: sono io che non la torov o va fatto tutto a mano?
<sonny_> ciao
<Gandalf67> Poi perlomeno in altre distro c'era da editare un file "umano" - devices associati a nomi più qualche flag
<sonny_> qualcuno ha problemi con la luminosità dello skermo?
<Gandalf67> adesso vedo solo degli script molto "brillanti" ma che mi sembrano molto più complicati da modificare
<Gandalf67> ci sei shin3?
<sonny_> ki mi illumina?
<Shin3> non ho scritto che ti sapevo aiutare
<Gandalf67> ah scusa ehehe
<Shin3> :)
<Gandalf67> eri disponibile ad ascoltare la domanda!1!:-)
<Gandalf67> c'è qualcun altro che ci capisca qualcosa?
<sonny_> gandalf ci capisci qualcosa riguardo il problema della luminosità dello skermo?
<Gandalf67> no mi spiace sonny, a me funziona perfettamente
<sonny_> ok grazie
<Gandalf67> mmh se questo è il supporto  mi sa che la soluzione + efficace è che piallo la partizione e ci metto qualche altra distro + user-friendly
<sonny_> nessuno??
<bobbybong> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<rousseau> ciao a tutti
<rousseau> è possibile impedire ad ubuntu di fare aggiornamenti ogni 3x2?
<rousseau> è abbastanza seccante
<rousseau> sapete se è possibile schedulare gli aggiornamenti su base settimanale o meglio mensile?
<OverMe> rousseau, apri il gestore aggiornamenti->impostazioni e imposti ogni quanto controllare
<rousseau> OverMe: grazie non lo sapevo
<sonny_> overme
<[MK> SALVE, da ubuntu 11.04 Live, dove si trova la Shell?
<rousseau> nel mare
<[MK> spiritoso
<filo1234_> in applicazioni
<rousseau> cheap
<rousseau> come posso limitare il numero dei kernel che mi compaioni in grub?
<rousseau> c'e una qualche applicazione grafica
<rousseau> non voglio editare file di configurazione a mano
<OverMe> rousseau, disinstalli quelli che non usi
<rousseau> anche perchè ubuntu è a prova di noob
<filo1234_> rousseau: disinstalla quelli vecchi ma lasciane almeno uno in più rispetto a quello in uso
<rousseau> si ma secondo voi
<rousseau> come faccio a capire quale kernel disinstallare?
<OverMe> hanno il numero, quelli più vecchi hanno numero minore
<rousseau> eh ma ci sono tanti numeri
<rousseau> separati da punti
<rousseau> non capisco
<filo1234> l'ultimo numero o gli ultimi 2
<rousseau> ma possibile che deve essere complicato?
<filo1234> 1.2.3.5  1.2.3.4  <----qual'è il più vecchio secondo te?
<[MK> quale è il comando chkdsk
<[MK> per ubuntu
<OverMe> dov'è il complicato? non sai capire quando un numero è maggiore di un altro?
<ahel> puoi sempre creare uno script in bash xD
<rousseau> che cos'è bash?
<filo1234> [MK: fsck
<rousseau> eh meno male che è per human beings
<rousseau> mi sembra più per nerd
<ahel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash_%28Unix_shell%29
<[MK> filo1234 dice: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<sonny_> scusate posso una domanda?
<ahel> google is your friend rousseau
<OverMe> rousseau, se sei venuto a trollare non è aria
<filo1234> [MK: dicessi cosa devi fare
<[MK> il chkdsk
<[MK> cioè la correzzione degli errori che ci sn nell'hard disk
<rousseau> ahel: ah il terminale
<rousseau> OverMe: cioè?
<sonny_> provaa
<filo1234> !chiedi | sonny_
<ubot-it> sonny_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ahel> rousseau: circa :)
<filo1234> [MK: sudo fsck /dev/sdxxxxxx
<OverMe> rousseau, ti abbiamo detto come fare e nessuno l'ha mai trovato difficile. se vuoi un sistema che pensa al posto tuo mi spiace ma ancora non c'è
<crazyduck> amici mi potete aiutare ho problemi con  gli aggiornamenti repo
<sonny_> pardon
<OverMe> crazyduck, chiedi, chi sa ti aiuta
<rousseau> OverMe: nessuno chi?
<rousseau> mi sembra offensiva questa cosa
<sonny_> volevo sapere se qualkuno di voi avesse gia sentito qualcuno con problemi alla luminosità dello schermo appena installato ubuntu 11.04
<OverMe> santa pollonia®
<rousseau> sonny_: io ho avuto svariati problemi dopo l'upgrade
<rousseau> secondo me ubuntu non è fatta per fare gli upgrade
<[MK> filo1234 fatto ma quando dice Attempting To correct errors... FAILED
<rousseau> perchè qualcosa non funziona più come doveva
<rousseau> l'unico modo
<sonny_> io ho un asus eeepc
<sonny_> come l'hai risolto?
<rousseau> è formattare e installare tutto da zero
<nopper> a perche si può aggiornare?
<filo1234> rousseau: dipende da cosa fai nel sistema prima dell'upgrade
<rousseau> in che senso?
<nopper> cazzo è avanti sto os
<[MK> filo1234: error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sda1
<nopper> o è un kernel?
<filo1234> [MK: ntfs?
<[MK> si
<rousseau> filo1234: upgrade nel senso di passaggio da una versione all'altra
<filo1234> [MK: allora sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<nopper> ahh
<nopper> ho inteso male io scusate
<filo1234> rousseau: si so cosìè un upgrade ma infatti vale quello che ho detto prima
<rousseau> non capisco perchè qualcosa che prima funzionava poi non funziona più
<rousseau> cioè
<nopper> ma cosa rousseau ?
<rousseau> che non devo fare alcuna modifica?
<filo1234> !chat | rousseau
<ubot-it> rousseau: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rousseau> in che senso?
<[MK> filo1234: NTFS partition /dev/sda1 was processed successfully.
<sonny_> quindi non è risolvibile questo problema ?
<filo1234> sonny_: mbho per ora nessuno sa
<rousseau> sonny_: non lo so
<nopper> in che senso cosa? qual e' il tuo problema?
<rousseau> magari con un'altra distro
<filo1234> !chat | rousseau
<ubot-it> rousseau: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rousseau> magari con mandriva
<crazyduck> OverMe: ubuntu nn mi scarica + aggirnamnti ... si blocca
<[MK> filo1234: ma nn dice che nessun errore è stato riparato
<[MK> cosa devo fare?
<filo1234> [MK: chi ti ha detto che si siano errori?
<raven> scusate su ubuntu 11 una volta installato il driver nvidia proprietario con l'utility di ubuntu poi le nuove versioni le aggiorna come gli altri aggiornamenti'
<rousseau> rieccomi
<raven> ?
<rousseau> raven: non lo so
<filo1234> rousseau: si ma se continui con questi modi mi sa che non rientri ok?
<[MK> filo1234 : perchè quando vado ad installare windows mi crasha
<OverMe> crazyduck, apti il terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> raven: yesss
<OverMe> !paste | crazyduck
<ubot-it> crazyduck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> [MK: non è un problema nostro
<[MK> si ma il chkdisk in ubuntu come è?
<filo1234> fsck
<rousseau> raven: io ho ati dopo un upgrade non mi andava più l'accell 3d non ti dico poi niente effetti grafici
<raven> grazie jester quindi anche se sul sito nvidia gia c'e' il driver 275 e' solo una questione di tempo che lo mettono negli aggiornamenti dico bene?
<jester-> raven: piu o meno
<crazyduck> OverMe: pare che adesso  sia partito con il  download ci  ha messo un pochino
<raven> quindi e' da sperare che poi con l'aggiornamentoil driver vada bene
<OverMe> crazyduck, ok, se ci son problemi usa il pastebin per incollare quello che dice e vediamo
<nopper> ragazzi scusate ho un problema mentre lancio un upgrade da terminale con apt-get dist-upgrade
<nopper> sto cercando di aggiornare alla 11.04 partendo da una 10 e qualcosa ora non ricordo
<rousseau> che problema?
<raven> mah di solito i driver nvidia almeno da che uso ubuntu cioe' dalla prima release 8 vanno bene poi kissa...
<nopper> eh praticamente il punto è che ieri mi si è spento durante l'aggiornamento
<jester-> raven: se andava prima, di solito va anche dopo a meno che hai una nvidia vecia non piu assistita
<nopper> e oggi non riesco a completare piu
<crazyduck> OverMe: ok  quando ha finito  speriamo  vada  buon fine per ora grazie infinite
<nopper> l'output è questo
<nopper> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/626627/
<raven> no no e' una 9300m gs
<nopper> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<raven> vive ancora sul sito nvidia XD
<raven> comunque ragazzi dopo tutte le reale con la 11 c'e' stato un grandissim ocambiamento m ipaice da matti
<crazyduck> OverMe: adesso sta facendo la applicazione delle modifiche
<rousseau> grazie a tutti
<filo1234> prego
<raven> sto spargendo voce a tutti di buttare winzozz quando lo usavo era xp che palle aggiornare driver programmi ecc poi con ubuntu giogia immensa uso solo e aggiorno tutto con un sol oklik *-*
<raven> ah appunto ho aggiornato il kernel alla versione 2.6.39.1 e non mi riscalda piu il portatile
<raven> lo dico per ch iavev astesso problema con portatili acer
<raven> ma fra poco arriva il 3.0 *-*
<raven> bene ciao a tutti
<sonny_> ma è proprio oscuro il mio monitor
<jester-> sonny_: tasto luminosità non funza?
<sonny_> se provo ad aumentare la lumonosità..prima mi diventa tutto nero
<sonny_> e poi cmq aumenta di pokissimo
<filo1234> sonny_: che pc è?
<jester-> scheda video?
<sonny_> con alt piu F8 riuscivo ad illuminarlo bene
<sonny_> ma ora nn piu
<sonny_> è un asus eeepc
<jester-> sonny_: scheda video?
<sonny_> ehmm
<jester-> sonny_: lspci | grep -i vga
<sonny_> un sec
<filo1234> sonny_: eeepc modello?
<crazyduck> OverMe: alora nn sono andati  a buon fine helcuni pacchetti  come faccio  a capire se è tutto  a posto?
<sonny_> 1005
<filo1234> 1005P?
<jester-> <sonny_> un sec olo?
<sonny_> nn ci capisc una mazza...mi è uscito qualkosa tipo VGA compatible controlle :
<sonny_> scusate la mia ignoranza in materia :)
<filo1234> sonny_: vabè facciamo una prova va
<filo1234> sonny_: il pc in questione è questo da cui scrivi?
<sonny_> no
<filo1234> sonny_: ok allora possiamo fare in diretta?
<sonny_> ci provo...metti in preventivo ke sono un bidone pero
<OverMe> crazyduck, copia sul pastebin tutto quello che è uscito e vediamo
<OverMe> !paste | crazyduck
<ubot-it> crazyduck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> allora riavvia il pc e tieni premuto il tasto shift al boot
<sonny_> ok
<filo1234> sonny_: al menu di grub, quando vedi il kernel selezionato premi il tasto e
<sonny_> a me parte direttamente ubuntu
<crazyduck> OverMe: ho dovuto  riavviare per rendere le modifiche... mi daa problemi  con la applicazione vm
<filo1234> sonny_: tieni premuto il tasto shift fino a quando non appare il grub
<sonny_> ok fatto
<sonny_> premuto e
<filo1234> ok adesso devi portarti nella riga in cui vedi quiet splash
<OverMe> crazyduck, ovvero?
<sonny_> e ma nn posso andare...passa da quella precedente alla successiva...quella ke dici tu me la salta
<filo1234> sonny_: usa la freccia destra
<filo1234> e vaia fine riga
<sonny_> ok..sono sotto la q di quiet
<filo1234> devi andare a fianco a splash
<sonny_> ok sn tra splash e vt.
<crazyduck> OverMe: che nn riusciva ad applicare gli aggiornamnti e che si  è conesso con  la risoluzione dei problemi  tipo winsdoz e che nn ci è  riuscito  perchè  nn erano canonical
<filo1234> vt?
<sonny_> si vt. eecc..
<filo1234> vt che?
<sonny_> vt.handoff=7
<filo1234> e cosa sarebbe?
<sonny_> eheheh x me è il mistero della fede
<crazyduck> OverMe: cè un modo per vedere se è tutto  a posto tipo i repo e altre cose !!'
<OverMe> crazyduck, da terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f
<filo1234> sonny_: senti fai una prova...magari è proprio quello che rompe
<OverMe> poi vediamo il risultato
<sonny_> dimmi tutto
<filo1234> sonny_: cancella quel vt.handoff....
<sonny_> ok
<sonny_> fatto
<filo1234> e premi ctrl x
<sonny_> ok
<filo1234> vediamo se il display rompe
<filo1234> sonny_: altrimenti riavvia di nuovo in grub
<sonny_> ora t dico..
<sonny_> niente..ancora oscuro..cn alt+F8 va bene
<sonny_> riavvio quindi?
<filo1234> si
<sonny_> ok
<crazyduck> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/626640/
<filo1234> sonny_: e torna in quella riga poi
<sonny_> ok
<sonny_> ci sono
<sonny_> sono dopo splash
<OverMe> crazyduck, ok, ci sono dei pacchetti che non servono più (se te ne vuoi liberare: sudo apt-get autoremove ) ma per il resto pare andare bene
<filo1234> sonny_: e aggiungi acpi_osi=Linux  acpi_backlight=vendor
<sonny_> do uno spazio dopo splash
<sonny_> ?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> sempre uno spazio
<crazyduck> OverMe: Si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema
<OverMe> chi, cosa, quando, facendo cosa
<filo1234> perchè?
<sonny_> filo il vt. ecc ecc. lo lascio o lo cancello?
<crazyduck> OverMe: dopo avere fatto auto remove ...
<filo1234> sonny_: bah lascialo va
<sonny_> ok fatto
<OverMe> crazyduck, fai vedere un: sudo apt-get update
<filo1234> sonny_: al limite se non va riprovi senza il vt
<filo1234> sonny_: ok ctrl x
<sonny_> ctrl x ora?
<filo1234> yes
<sonny_> speriamo bene
<filo1234> sonny_: ma l tasto della luminosità è su F8?
<sonny_> no
<filo1234> ah ecco
<sonny_> sono f5 e f6
<filo1234> ok allora adesso prova quelli
<crazyduck> OverMe: come faccio  a past una immagine della schermata
<OverMe> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<crazyduck> OverMe: http://imagebin.org/158250
<sonny_> filo allora...dopo aver fatto ctrl x andava bene
<sonny_> usavo f5 e f6 tutto perfetto
<sonny_> ma poi ho riavviato il pc
<sonny_> e mi ridà lo stesso problema
<filo1234> sonny_: ovvio
<filo1234> sonny_: ti ho forse detto di riavviare?
<sonny_> ops
<filo1234> non erano modifiche permanenti erano test
<filo1234> vabè adesso riavvia normalmente che  se andava bene fixiamo
<sonny_> riavviamo con shift ora'
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> normale
<sonny_> sok
<OverMe> crazyduck, sudo rm -f /var/cache/debconf/* && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<OverMe> e metti sul pastebin
<sonny_> ok filo ci sono
<filo1234> sonny_: apri un terminale
<sonny_> ok
<filo1234> sonny_: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<crazyduck> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/626651/
<filo1234> sonny_: vai sulla riga di prima quiet splash e aggiungi i parametri come prima
<OverMe> crazyduck, ora va bene
<sonny_> mmm riscrivo xke nn mi da nnt
<filo1234> sonny_: ?
<filo1234> scrivi bene
<filo1234> sonny_: fermo che ho sbagliato
<sonny_> dopo gksudo va lo spazio?
<sonny_> ah ok
<filo1234> sonny_: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<crazyduck> OverMe: altro  problema ho installato un programma dal software center e nn vuole sapere di partire sweet home 3d
<sonny_> si è aperta una pagina kiamata grub ma è tutta bianca
<OverMe> crazyduck, non dice niente?
<filo1234> sonny_: chiudi
<crazyduck> OverMe: no lo clicco un pò di attesa e poi nn parte
<filo1234> sonny_: ls /etc/default/
<sonny_> ok
<filo1234> metti su pastebin
<jester-> sonny_: scrivi bene
<jester-> non è bianca
<sonny_> mi dice file o directory non esistente
<OverMe> crazyduck, avvialo da terminale e vediamo se dice qualcosa: /usr/bin/sweethome3d
<sonny_> (scusami se t sto stressando)
<filo1234> sonny_: spe
<filo1234> sonny_: ls /boot/grub/
<crazyduck> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/626657/
<sonny_> ei filo
<sonny_> ho riscritto quello di prima
<filo1234> e
<sonny_> e mi è uscito qualkosa
<sonny_> tante parole in sequenza..
<filo1234> sonny_: mettilo su pastebin
<sonny_> acpid brltty
<sonny_> ecc
<filo1234> no quello di prima che?
<sonny_> ls /etc/dafault/
<OverMe> crazyduck, dpkg -l | grep -i java
<OverMe> metti nela paste
<filo1234> sonny_: ls /etc/default/grub
<filo1234> sonny_: scrivi bene
<sonny_> ok
<sonny_> nn mi da niente...
<filo1234> sonny_: ls /boot/grub/menu.lst
<crazyduck> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/626660/
<sonny_> impossibile ecc ecc.file o directory nn esistente
<sonny_> ma dopo ls va sempre lo spazio vero?
<filo1234> sonny_: allora stai facendo qualche porcata
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> sonny_: cd /etc/default/
<sonny_> niente..mi ha aggiunto /etc/default
<filo1234> è quello che doveva fare
<sonny_> ah ok
<filo1234> gksudo grub
<sonny_> mi ha kiesto la password...e niente piu
<filo1234> non si è aperto il file?
<sonny_> no :(
<filo1234> sonny_: ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sonny_> sempre sullo stesso terminale?
<filo1234> si
<OverMe> crazyduck, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin && sudo apt-get purge openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib
<sonny_> mi dice ke è impossibile accedere
<sonny_> lo faccio volare il pc ora
<filo1234> sonny_: senti tagliamo la testa al toro
<filo1234> sonny_: riavvia con shift e grub
<filo1234> rimetti i parametri
<filo1234> e appena accedi apri un terminale e dai sudo update-grub
<crazyduck> OverMe: come faccio adesso ti mando l'immagine
<sonny_> ok
<filo1234> sonny_: quando hai fatto dimmelo prima di riavviare
<filo1234> che controlliamo il file
<sonny_> ok
<OverMe> crazyduck, se ti chiede qualcosa, premi tab e poi invio
<crazyduck> OverMe:  pare abbia installato sun java ora provo se parte
<OverMe> si
<crazyduck> OverMe: yes grazie mille
<OverMe> prego
<crazyduck> OverMe:  grazie mille .....
<crazyduck> OverMe: ora posso  giocare con lamia casina
<OverMe> lol
<OverMe> :)
<crazyduck> OverMe: su win 7  non gira nemmeno a morire ubuntu  for ever solo  che per lavoro  mi chiedono  win e basta nn entra nella testa ubuntu
<sonny_> filo
<filo1234> eh
<sonny_> ha messo i parametri nel terminale
<sonny_> ha caricato qualkosa
<sonny_> e "DONE"
<filo1234> sonny_: grep acpi /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<filo1234> dimmi se leggi i parametri che hai messo
<rashxt_work> salve ragazzi
<rashxt_work> ho un archivio diviso in più file
<rashxt_work> tipo: file.tar.gz_AA file.tar.gz_AB eccc  come faccio a scompattarli
<sonny_> kakkio mi dice file o directory nn esistrente
<filo1234> sonny_: scrivi bene caz
<enzotib> rashxt_work: cat file.tar.gz_* > file.tar.gz
<sonny_> ok.
<enzotib> rashxt_work: poi lo scompatti con tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<sonny_> avevo messo uno / il piu
<rashxt_work> enzotib: il tar.gz creato mi da errore
<filo1234> sonny_: ha restituito qualcosa quel comando?
<sonny_> no
<enzotib> rashxt_work: come sono stati creati i pezzi ?
<filo1234> sonny_: ma non puoi collegarti qui con quel pc?
<rashxt_work> enzotib: non lo so così me lo hanno mandato
<sonny_> mmh..ci provo
<enzotib> rashxt_work: mi fai un ls -l della dir, e lo metti su pastebin?
<enzotib> !pastebin | rashxt_work
<ubot-it> rashxt_work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rashxt_work> enzotib: risolto
<sonny_> filo
<rashxt_work> mi avevano dato un file in meno
<rashxt_work> grazieee
<sonny_> sono da pc maledetto
<enzotib> rashxt_work: prego
<rashxt_work> bye
<filo1234> sonny_: ok
<filo1234> sonny_: cd /etc/default/
<filo1234> sonny_: ls
<filo1234> e metti tutto su pastebin
<sonny_> mi è uscita una lista di parole come prima..
<sonny_> di cui una in verda
<sonny_> verde
<filo1234> sonny_: voglio vedere cosa ti da
<sonny_> una serie di parole in ordine alfabetico di cui la parola kerneloops è in verde
<filo1234> !pastebin | sonny_
<ubot-it> sonny_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> sonny_: se ti ho fatto venire qui da quel pc è perchè mi servono i risultati dei comandi
<sonny_> acpid         brltty         google-chrome  locale      rsyslog acpi-support  console-setup  grub           nss         saned alsa          cron           halt           ntpdate     speech-dispatcher apport        cups           irqbalance     pulseaudio  tmpfs avahi-daemon  dbus           kerneloops     rcS         ufw bootlogd      devpts         keyboard       rsync       useradd
<filo1234> !paste | sonny_
<ubot-it> sonny_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sonny_> ok?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> !paste | sonny_
<ubot-it> sonny_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sonny_> vado là..incollo il testo...vado su paste
<sonny_> Paste from sonny_ at Tue, 14 Jun 2011 17:36:38 +0000
<filo1234> si ma se non mi metti il link qui io non lo vedo
<filo1234> premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sonny_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626677/
<sonny_> cosi?
<filo1234> ole
<sonny_> scusami davvero
<filo1234> sonny_: cd /etc/default/
<sonny_> sullo stesso terminaled?
<filo1234> certo
<filo1234> mica si consuma
<sonny_> ok
<enzotib> lol
<filo1234> co sei?
<filo1234> ci sei?
<sonny_> si
<filo1234> sonny_: pwd nel terminale cosa ti da?
<sonny_> pwd?
<filo1234> eh
<filo1234> pwd
<sonny_> niente
<filo1234> sonny_: non è possibile o non leggi bene  o non so cosa dirti
<jester-> sonny_: pii pè u culu?
<filo1234> filo2@fmeloni2:/etc/default$ pwd
<filo1234> /etc/default
<filo1234> filo2@fmeloni2:/etc/default$
<sonny_> aurbis@aurbis-1005PE:/etc/default$
<filo1234> pwd
<Steeler> la mia webcam funzionava con skype, ora non funziona più mentre se avvio luvcview da terminale funziona.
<sonny_> aurbis@aurbis-1005PE:/etc/default$ pwd /etc/default
<filo1234> sonny_: ma io ho scritto quello?
<filo1234> sonny_: pwd e invio
<filo1234> non mi pare di aver scritto pwd /etc/default/
<sonny_> aurbis@aurbis-1005PE:/etc/default$    (mi esce solo questo)
<filo1234> sonny_: vabè  cat grub
<filo1234> metrti su pastebin
<filo1234> cat grub
<sonny_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626681/
<filo1234> sonny_: gksudo grub
<filo1234> sempre da li
<filo1234> dallo stesso terminale dicevo
<sonny_> mi kiede la passw e poi mi ridà : aurbis@aurbis-1005PE:/etc/default$
<filo1234> ma sei sicuro che non ti apra un file?
<filo1234> sonny_: vabè allora sudo nano grub
<filo1234> sonny_: spe
<sonny_> sicuro
<filo1234> sonny_: colpa mia
<filo1234> :|
<filo1234> gksudo gedit grub
<sonny_> ora si
<sonny_> mi ha aperto un file
<filo1234> dimenticavo l'editor :( meno male che jester- è più sveglio di me
<filo1234> sonny_: ok adesso vedi le righe quiet e splash
<filo1234> mettici i parametri di prima
<filo1234> acpi_osi=Linux   acpi_backlight=vendor
<sonny_> ok
<filo1234> poi salva e chiudi e dai sudo update-grub
<sonny_> ok..qualkosa ha fatto..
<sonny_> riavvio?
<filo1234> spe rifai vedere cat grub
<sonny_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626689/
<filo1234> sonny_: ok riavvia e prova
<sonny_> ok a tra poco
<jester-> sonny_:
<jester-> sonny_: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 falla diventare #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0  e dai update-grub
<jester-> con sudo
<sonny__> filo
<filo1234> sonny_:
<sonny__> non t prendevo per il culo..davvero nn capivo un caz
<sonny__> :)
<sonny__> va benissimo
<sonny__> ora
<sonny__> grazie 100
<FloodBotIt2> sonny__: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<sonny__> 100000
<filo1234> sonny_: nememno io appunto
<filo1234> lol
<sonny__> ciao
<filo1234> sonny__: dai un po' di colpa ce l'ho anche io...dimenticavo qualcosa ogni tanto
<sonny__> ehh...ci sbattevo la testa da un bel po
<filo1234> diciamo che non sono freschissimo
<filo1234> vabè va è stata dura ma ce l'abbiamo fatta
<sonny__> anke un mio amico ha lo stesso problema...:)cmq se x fare questo ci ho messo 3 ore...nn voglio immaginare quanto tempo ho bisogno x configuare bene compiz haha
<filo1234> be ora fai il figo e vai e sistema il pc del tuo amico ;) per compiz non me lo nominare perchè non ti parlo
<jester-> sonny__: se usi unity compiz non si cinfigura
<jester-> sonny__: e in norlame lasasa compiz che non serve a una sega e ciuccia risorse
<jester-> lasasta*
<filo1234> ma poi nell'eeepc
<filo1234> -.-
<sonny__> l'altro giorno ho provato con compiz e mi ha distrutto tutto
<filo1234> è come trombarsi belen in una smart
<sonny__> poi come avete ben capito sono assolutamente inesperto..
<sonny__> ahaha
<Batuffolo> ragazzi,scusate l'ignoranza, ma per caso sono stati chiusi i sorgenti software ufficiali per la 9.o4 di ubuntu perchè obsoleta?
<Batuffolo> *9.04
<enzotib> Batuffolo: i sorgenti?
<enzotib> Batuffolo: spiega cosa ti serve, è meglio
<filo1234> intendi i repository forse?
<Batuffolo> ah si,scusatemi
<Batuffolo> i rep
<filo1234> Batuffolo: si
<Batuffolo> ahia
<filo1234> il supporto è terminato a ottobre
<Batuffolo> ecco perchè non riuscivo più a scaricare nuovo software...
<Batuffolo> azz,vabbè raga grazie
<filo1234> aggiorna :)
<Batuffolo> dovro fare un bell' upgrade
<Batuffolo> già
<enzotib> Batuffolo: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<enzotib> Batuffolo: metti questo invece dei server che usi
<enzotib> Batuffolo: non ci sono più aggiornamenti, ma puoi installare software che è nei repo e che non hai
<^No_MeRcY^> we
<^No_MeRcY^> sera ragazzi
<Ab3L> ciao. ho aggiunto un nuovo utente in kubuntu. Quando provo a loggarmi con quel nome utente, kubuntu, giustamente, mi chiede di inserire e ripetere una nuova password. il problema è che la tastiera resta inattiva e non è possibile scrivere nulla.
<^No_MeRcY^> ragazzi noto uno sfarfallio su ubuntu 11.04
<filo1234> Ab3L: ma dici nel terminale?
<Ab3L> filo1234: no. avvio normale e dallo schermo del login scelgo il nuovo utente.
<filo1234> Ab3L: ctrl+alt+f2 e prova da una tty a loggarti con quell'utente
<^No_MeRcY^> ragazzi nessuno
<filo1234> Ab3L: oppure apri un terminale
<Ab3L> ok. non ci avevo pensato
<^No_MeRcY^> sa xche mi sfarfalla lo schermo?
<filo1234> Ab3L: e dai su nome_utente
<filo1234> Ab3L: come l'hai aggiunto l'utente?
<Pergas> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Ab3L> filo1234: l'ho aggiunto da "K-> Impostazione sistema -> Gestione degli utenti"
<filo1234> Ab3L: fai una prova aggiungendolo da terminale sudo adduser nome_utente
<Pergas> ma da dove si scarica?
<filo1234> sicuramente non da questo canale
<Pergas> e da quale??
<filo1234> usa google
<filo1234> !topic | Pergas
<ubot-it> Pergas: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Pergas> ook
<Ab3L> filo1234: forse ora va. ho aggiornato la password da terminale tty2, come hai detto sopra. poi proverò a fare il login da kde diretto.
<misterblu> ciao gente
<misterblu> ho appena installato la 11 tutto bene ma, c'è sempre un ma, non va la nuova interfaccia è settato nela ver classic come faccio per modificare unity
<misterblu> non lo trovo nei comandi del sistema dove è stato nascosto?
<filo1234> misterblu: devi scegliere ubuntu al login al posto di gnome classic
<^No_MeRcY^> niente
<^No_MeRcY^> non riesco a risolvere :'( il sistema continua a sfarfallarmi
<misterblu> bene ovvero mai fatto
<misterblu> come devo fare?
<filo1234> misterblu: devi scegliere ubuntu al login al posto di gnome classic clicchi sull'utente e sotto ti appare un menu e li scegli
<misterblu> ahhhhhhhhhhhh scusa
<misterblu> provo e ci risentiamo se per caso non va per prob dei driver o della scheda al reboot scelgo la ver classic giusto?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> forse anzi
<misterblu> ok ciao faccio e ritorno
<e-DIO-t> la scrollbar delle finestre su ubuntu << come si rimuove? [11.04, gnome-shell credo]
<Ola86> Salve a tutti...
<Ola86> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ola86> questione permessi cartelle
<gio91> ciao
<gio91> qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Cyanide> ciao
<Cyanide> Sono sempre a litigare per far funzionare empathy con un account sip, se qualcuno ci riesce un aiuto è gradito
<Innerina> Devo installare un .tar, da dove è meglio operare, dalla scrivania o su altre cartelle?
<SoulEdge> ciao a tutti, vorrei modificare il file sudoers tramite visudo cosicche' possa eseguire UN solo comando senza che venga richiesta la password, ho provato a seguire varie guide in rete ma nessuna funziona. mi sapete suggerire come potrei fare, altrimenti?
<Cyanide> SoulEdge, cioè, con sudo visudo aggiungendo infondo al file utente ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: /percorso/del/programma non va?
<SoulEdge> Cyanide: utente  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/nomeprogramma non va, se digito
<SoulEdge> sudo nomeprogramma
<SoulEdge> mi viene richiesta comunque la password
<Cyanide> SoulEdge, io un problema simile l'ho risolto usando cron come root, ovvero eseguo il comando attraverso crontab
<SoulEdge> Cyanide: inizia a diventare difficile...ma a cosa e' dovuto il fatto che non funzioni? a qualche permesso del file? al file gli ho dato un +u perche' ricordavo che nella precedente installazione funzionava...da poco ho riformattato, sempre con la 11.04 ma niente :D
<Cyanide> SoulEdge, ma se digiti solo nome programma? perché anticipi il sudo?
<SoulEdge> Cyanide: scusa non ho capito che intendi
<Cyanide> SoulEdge, forse neppure io, allora, è un programma che devi lanciare da terminale, che vuoi si avvi da solo o come? quello che ho capito è che non vuoi dover digitare la pass quando parte
<SoulEdge> Cyanide: praticamente e' uno script in bash che contiene, tra le altre cose "sudo nomeprogramma" in cui nomeprogramma e' contenuto in /usr/bin e per farlo partire devo ogni volta digitare da console "sudo nomeprogramma". Ora, per automatizzare il tutto, nello script, scrivo "sudo nomeprogramma" ma mi viene comunque richiesta la password quindi nomeprogramma non viene avviato :)
<Innerina> Qualcuno è riuscito ad installare Kastrology?
<Cyanide> SoulEdge, hai provato a levare il sudo dallo script dopo aver modificato con visudo?
<SoulEdge> Cyanide: si ed il problema persiste...:(
<SoulEdge> Cyanide: il programma in questione e' rfcomm, deve montare una periferica bluetooth su rfcomm0 e gli servono i diritti di root...per quello uso sudo.
<Cyanide> SoulEdge, quindi lo vorresti avviare in avvio del sistema?
<SoulEdge> esattamente!
<Cyanide> Soul meglio cron e crontab allora
<SoulEdge> Cyanide: esattamente! ma siccome vorrei mettere tutto dentro uno script...:) l'ultima volta c'ero riuscito, ora invece niente da fare.
<Cyanide> sudo crontab -e
<SoulEdge> Cyanide: continuo a provare, grazie lo stesso per l'interessamento...:)
<Cyanide> SoulEdge, in fondo al file scrivi questo * * * * * /percorso dello script
<Cyanide> SoulEdge, salvi chiudi e riavvii
<SoulEdge> Cyanide: non posso usare crontab, deve essere per forza uno script in bash...perche' lo richiamo, oltreche' all'avvio, ad ogni pressione di un determinato tasto!
<Cyanide> SoulEdge, sei uno stress...io ci ho provato
<SoulEdge> Cyanide: :P grazie comunque, non preoccuparti oltre, come l'ho trovata l'ultima volta trovero' una soluzione.
<SoulEdge> (spero)
<barbaman> help!!! urgente stampante hp deskjet-2050, qualcuno può darmi aiuto?
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-15
<caneluponero> problema
<crazyduck>   nn riesco a visulaizzare i filmati di  you tube come si fa
<crazyduck> qualcuno mi sa dire come posso fare per vedere i filmati di yuo tube?
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<iLeW> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, ho un problema con VIM. Non esce più dall'input mode. Se premo ESC per uscire dall'input mode mi scrive a schermo il corrispondente "^[" così come con ctrl+D o Ctrl+Z ecc...il problema è che sto configurando delle macchine virtuali con UML e non vorrei dover spegnere così il terminale... AIUTI?!
<my_mind_says> buongiorno!
<Giova99> ah rieccomi, maledetto irssi
<Giova99> comunque
<Giova99> qualcuno di voi mi sa dire come posso disabilitare al boot apache2?
<Giova99> ho provato con il comando update-rc.d apache2 remove ma mi restituisce un errore
<Giova99> ovvero update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/apache2 exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<Giova99> qualcuno sa come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> Giova99, che errore ottieni?
<jester-> update-rc.d -f apache2
<Giova99> quello che ho postato sopra
<jester-> update-rc.d -f apache2  remove
<glpiana> Giova99, l'hai postato prima delle 9?
<jester-> con sudo
<glpiana> Giova99, comunque prova il comando di jester-
<jester-> te lo dice lui stesso medesimo
<jester-> oppure prima fai sudo service apache2 stop
<Giova99> jester-: riavvio e provo!
<Giova99> riavviandolo il processo non dovrebbe essere avviato ma dovrò startarlo giusto?
<jester-> Giova99:  con sudo service apache2 start
<Giova99> okay
<Giova99> torno subito
<Giova99> grazie!
<OverMe> iLeW, ctrl+[  ?
<Giova99> jester-: nulla... provo a visitare localhost e mi dice It Works!
<Giova99> anche se l'ho rimosso
<OverMe> come l'hai rimosso?
<Giova99> OverMe: con il comando update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<OverMe> e che ti ha detto quando l'hai dato?
<Giova99> OverMe: cosa intendi?
<OverMe> che output ha dato il comando?
<Giova99> ora l'ho ridato ed è uscito l'output:
<Giova99> Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/apache2 ...
<Giova99> Died at /usr/sbin/update-rc.d line 57.
<Giova99> però non l'ho dato con sudo
<OverMe> -.-
<Giova99> prima con sudo mi era uscito un output diverso
<Giova99> ma non ha funzionato
<OverMe> ridallo con sudo
<OverMe> iLeW_, ctrl+[  ?
<Giova99> si l'ho ridato è mi da Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/apache2 ...
<iLeW_> OverMe, scusa ho avuto dei problemi, comunque con ctrl+[ mi scrive sempre "+["
<OverMe> :O
<iLeW_> scusa volevo dire "^["
<Giova99> OverMe: riavvio nuovamente e provo...
<iLeW_> OverMe, per esempio se premo le freccette mi scrive su terminale ^[[C, ^[[B etc...
<mattia__> buon dìì
<Giova99> OverMe: grazie ora funziona non riesco a spiegarmi come mai prima non ha funzionato!
<Giova99> come faccio a far partire anche degli script Perl in apache2?
<Giova99> ho letto in giro che bisogna installare mod_perl ma non ho capito un granchè
<mattia__> sapete se c'è qualche stanza che parla di unity?
<OverMe> iLeW_, prova con ctrl+o e poi :q! o :wq
<iLeW_> OverMe, ctrl+o mi scrive "^o" semplicemente non mi vede il control come comando ma me lo scrive a testo
<OverMe> fantastico
<iLeW_> OverMe, e quindi non riesco a uscire dall'input mode!
<iLeW_> OverMe, il fatto è che ho anche altri due terminali con vim e li è andato tutto ok!
<OverMe> iLeW_, ho finito le idee, forse fai prima a killare vim (tanto dovrebbe farti la backup di quello che non hai salvato appena lo riapri)
<iLeW_> OvreMe, argh,  ok, adesso killo :(
<iLeW_> OverMe, non trova nessun vim da killare, forse è perchè sono su cose virtuali?
<jester-> mingha iLeW_  hai qualche colpa da espiare per usare vom?
<jester-> vim*
<glpiana> lol
<OverMe> iLeW_, vuoi dire che ps aux | grep vim     ti spernacchia?
<iLeW_> OverMe, no mi da  "ilew      4732  0.0  0.0   7948  1052 pts/7    S+   11:41   0:00 grep --color=auto vim", ma il kill non funziona, a meno che non ci sia un modo che non conosca per killare
<OverMe> tutto ciò non ha senso
<iLeW_> jester- , ahahah no è che all'università quando dovrò fare l'esame siamo su macchine senza interfaccia grafica :P
<iLeW_> OverMe,  non ha senso che non vada il kill?
<OverMe> no, non ha senso che sei in vim e vim non è in esecuzione
<iLeW_> eh si...concordo, ma ci sono, però non cambia qualcosa se sono in UML? io sono in vim su un nodo virtuale...non è che cambi qualcosa?
<OverMe> non dovrebbe
<Laycastle> iLeW_: kill -9 4732
<OverMe> Laycastle, quello è il grep
<a7x> Laycastle asd
<OverMe> se l'è presa?
<iLeW_> comunque grazie Laycastle :P
<a7x> ahahaha
<iLeW_> no, mi dispiace, mi voleva dare una mano! :)
<a7x> non penso se la sia presa :P
<a7x> iLeW_, sei riuscito ad uscire?
<iLeW_> eh no >.<
<a7x> prova ctrl+Z
<iLeW_> eh no, non mi vede control, mi scrive a testo ^Z
<a7x> ok spiegami un attimo cosa hai combinato
<iLeW_> cioè mi prende ctrl come carattere
<OverMe> secondo me ti s'è rotto il terminale
<iLeW_> ah niente, ho aperto vim su questo nodo e fin da subito si è comportato così
<iLeW_> infatti ho usato vim per configurare altri due nodi ed è tutto andato bene
<jester-> iLeW_: nano è piu human
<iLeW_> jester- , questo strano errore mi è successo su vim ma secondo me era destino, mi sarebbe successo anche su nano LOL
<jester-> iLeW_: eeeh il fato......
<iLeW_> OverMe, in che senso mi si è rotto il terminale? XD
<iLeW_> a7x, stai elaborando una formula magica per me? :p
<a7x> iLeW_, sto riflettendo °°
<a7x> hai provato con :q
<a7x> :P
<OverMe> :O
<a7x> anche con :O magari
<iLeW_> si ho provato, il problema è che se non esco dall'input mode me lo scrive a testo XD
<a7x> metti su pastebin "ps -aux"
<a7x> e leva se ci sono cose tipo pr0n.avi etc.
<a7x> :P
<iLeW_> stessa cosa con gli altri
<iLeW_> ok arrivo un secondo
<iLeW_> a7x, ti ho lasciato tutto :P
<iLeW_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627221/
<a7x> possiamo provare a killare il terminale
<a7x> che ne pensi OverMe?
<a7x> iLeW_, quale hai usato pts5 o 7?
<a7x> iLeW_ giusto per avere un idea, dopo aver avuto il problema hai aperto firefox
<a7x> ? asd
<iLeW_> eee...come faccio a capirlo? :(
<iLeW_> dopo il problema ho aperto firefox si
<a7x> non te lo ricordi?
<a7x> ok
<iLeW_> quindi cosa faccio? :(
<a7x> ibernato
<iLeW_> a7x, non ho capito...
<a7x> mi si era ibernato il PC lol
<a7x> comunque tornando a noi
<iLeW_> ah ok LOL
<a7x> iLeW_ comunque ad occhio il problema è tra i processi che hanno pid4098 e 4116
<a7x> ora devo scappare a mangiare, ne riparliamo dopo :)
<iLeW_> ok ok, non so se ci sono dopo che sono all'università però tornerò :)
<iLeW_> grazie intanto a7x :)
<iLeW_> a7x  !!!!!!!! Grande! Non ne potevo più! Ho sparato un kill -9 a tutti da 4098 a 4127 e mi è uscito da vim! Alleluja!
<a7x> bene iLeW_ :)
<iLeW_> I nodi mi sono rimasti intatti
<iLeW_> tuttavia ho dovuto fare un poweroff e poi riavviarli
<iLeW_> perchè non rispondevano ai comandi ma le configurazioni sono rimaste valide, grazie a7x, e grazie OverMe
<iLeW_> ciao a tutti vado a mangiare! :)
<checco> mi consigliate un programma da installare per formattare memorie esterne
<checco> ???
<glpiana> checco, memorie esterne? cioè dischi usb?
<checco> sd card
<checco> microsd
<checco> ecc
<glpiana> checco, funzionano come qualsiasi disco. usa gparted o gestroe dischi
<glpiana> *gestore
<checco> gpparted come si installa
<masiar> buongiorno a tutti
<masiar> lavoro con ubuntu ed ho una chiavetta vodafone
<masiar> ubuntu non me la legge
<masiar> come posso fare?
<glpiana> masiar, con la chiave inserita digita in un temrinale: lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | masiar
<ubot-it> masiar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<masiar> gl piana non mi da nessuna risposta con ù
<masiar> con Isusb
<glpiana> masiar, male
<masiar> ahahaha
<glpiana> masiar, lsmod | grep usb
<glpiana> aspetta
<glpiana> masiar, hai messo un i maiuscola?
<masiar> si l'ho messa la maiuscola
<glpiana> *una
<glpiana> masiar, peccato fosse una l
<glpiana> e in ogni caso ti avrà detto che il comando non esiste
<masiar> ma doahahahah
<glpiana> per cui se vuoi supporto raccontala giusta, ok? :)
<masiar> aspetta ripsovo
<masiar> ok bene
<masiar> e poi cosa devo svrivere?
<glpiana> niente altro. devi postare l'output su pastebin
<masiar> glpiana scusami ma cosa significa postare l'output su pastebin???
<glpiana> masiar, hai lettosopra il messaggio di ubot-it relativo a pastebin?
<masiar> si
<masiar> l'ho aperto
<glpiana> masiar, ecco, procedi secondo le indicazioni
<masiar> ci devo scrivere tutto quello che è venuto fuori dall'output?
<glpiana> masiar, sì, devi copiare e incollare. non scriverlo a mano
<masiar> e poi paste?
<glpiana> <ubot-it> masiar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<masiar> ho cliccato paste cosa significa postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina?
<glpiana> masiar, per cortesia, se sei qui per coglionare la gente hai sbagliato canale
<glpiana> cosa sarà mai un indirizzo di una pagina?
<glpiana> mah, chissà!
<masiar> glpiana sono soltanto un babbeo che cerca di cavarsela!
<glpiana> masiar, hai mai usato firefox o explorer?
<masiar> firefox
<glpiana> masiar, e hai mai scritto tu il nome del sito che volevi visualizzare? chessò, www.google.it?
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> abbiamo intercettato il troll?
<massimo18> bho
<masiar> si
<filo1234> glpiana: no magari non ha mai scritto www.google.it e sta provando
<glpiana> masiar, ecco quello è l'indirizzo di una pagina web
<glpiana> masiar, ora volendo noi vedere l'output del comando che hai dato, dovresti qui incollare quanto appare nella barra degli indirizzi di firefox
<glpiana> masiar, claro?
<masiar> questo??http://paste.ubuntu.com/627267/
<glpiana> yes :D
<glpiana> masiar, oki, ora fai lo stesso dopo aver inserito la penna
<masiar> ok
<masiar> ma per capire adesso ho gia postato?
<glpiana> anche se ioti avevo detto di farlo a penna inserita
<glpiana> masiar, sì hai già postato
<masiar> ok grazie mille
<masiar> soprattutto per la paziensa!
<filo1234> masiar: che modello di chiavetta è? e che versione di Ubuntu stai usando?
<masiar> sto usando ubuntu 10.04 credo
<masiar> confermo
<masiar> 10.04
<masiar> la chiavetta l'ho resa perchè non funzionava
<masiar> è una chiavetta vodafone
<filo1234> masiar: l'hai resa?
<glpiana> masiar, se l'hai resa, di cosa stiamo parlando?
<filo1234> masiar: quindi adesso cosa hai inserito nell aporta usb? il naso?
<masiar> per sapere se mi può funzionare
<masiar> oggi me la faccio rendere e provo di nuovo
<masiar> ho salvato i vostri consigli
<filo1234> masiar: ok torna stasera allora
<filo1234> o domani
<masiar> ok
<glpiana> masiar, non erano consigli, era un comando per veder eil modello della chiavetta
<masiar> ops scusatemi
<masiar> allora devo tornare
<nicotano> salve
<ErVito> guyz, impress non mi ripristina un file, in uno dei suoi soliti impasti ho riavviato e non me lo ripristina più
<ErVito> qualche idea?
<nicotano> ErVito, ti ho risposto di là >>
<xalo> ciao non riesc
<xalo> non riesco a montare una chiavetta usb!
<xalo> mi aiutate?devo recuperare dei dati ma non viene montata
<xalo> nessuno
<K99Brain> xalo, inseriscila, poi dai su terminale dmesg | tail
<K99Brain> xalo, e quel che esce mettilo su pastebin
<K99Brain> !paste | xalo
<ubot-it> xalo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xalo> K99Brain: http://paste.ubuntu.com/627352/
<bull1> buongiorno qualcuno mi puo aiutare con FFMPEG su ubuntu 11.04
<bull1> ?
<K99Brain> xalo, sudo parted -l
<K99Brain> xalo, sempre su pastebin
<bull1> k99brai dici a me?
<K99Brain> bull1, no
<xalo> K99Brain: http://paste.ubuntu.com/627353/
<xalo> K99Brain: che devo fare?
<K99Brain> Ignora
<K99Brain> tanto sr1 dovrebbe essere il lettore cd se non sbaglio
<K99Brain> quindi non mi imteressa
<xalo> ma cosa fa quel comando?la chiavetta non è nell'elenco, mi fa le partizioni del disco
<K99Brain> eh, elenza le partizioni dei vari dispositivi di memorizzazione
<K99Brain> elenca*
<K99Brain> ma se la chiavetta non c'è... strano
<xalo> con lsusb la vede
<xalo> Bus 001 Device 019: ID 0781:b7b1 SanDisk Corp.
<K99Brain> si si, anche da dmesg si vede che compare un dispositivo sdc
<K99Brain> ma nessuna partizione
<xalo> quindi mi conviene formattarla?
<K99Brain> uhm, ripartizionarla
<K99Brain> prova con gparted
<xalo> con gparted?ok
<xalo> perdo tutti i dati?
<K99Brain> si
<xalo> cavolo dovevo proprio prendere quelli
<xalo> va be' grazie comunque!!
<iLeW> ciao ragazzi, ho una domanda. Perchè se io voglio usare netcat (facendo un nc -l -p porta) il terminale mi dice: "This is nc from the netcat-openbsd package. An alternative nc is available in the netcat-traditional package. " e poi mi spiega l'uso? e il comando non me lo fa??
<OverMe> leva il -p
<iLeW> OverMe grazie, ma perchè se levo il -p sembra che vada?
<OverMe> perché ci sono 2 versioni di nc, quella che usi adesso non vuole il -p
<iLeW> OverMe ne approfitto per chiderti un'altra cosa, guarda il collegamento in pastebin non capisco quel  -46DdhklnrStUuvzC nell'utilizzo -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627402/
<OverMe> devi guardare il man per capire cosa fa ogni lettera
<iLeW> OverMe, ok grazie :)
<xalo> ciao sto cercando di aprire una memoria usb ma ubuntu non la riconosce, il gestore dischi non la formatta e gparted non la vede, un aiuto?
<jester-> xalo: sa di usb da portare in discarica
<xalo> jester-: è una microsd che uso tramite un adattatore usb, era dentro un cell e da li ho anche formattato ma ubuntu non la monta!
<jester-> xalo: sudo fdisk -l la vede?
<xalo> no lsusb si però
<xalo> jester-: lsusb vede anche solo l'adattatore senza sd dentro
<jester-> xalo: se non la vede sudo fdisk -l è cme se non ci fosse
<xalo> si è aperta per un secondo!forse è difettosa!grazie comunque
<iLeW_> tra me e*
<iLeW_> OverMe, ma con netcat potrei fare una chat trame un altro pc? non in LAN però, con ip pubblici
<OverMe> si
<roche``> ciao a tutti
<roche``> c'è qualcuno che usa emacs per inviare mail?
<iLeW_> OverMe, e perchè non funziona?
<roche``> ho problemi col settaggio del file init
<OverMe> iLeW_, come stai provando?
<iLeW_> OverMe, scritto sopra :) mi manca qualche passaggio? Cioè sembrerebbe funzionare, ma se io scrivo o l'altra persona scrive nono vediamo nulla
<iLeW_> OverMe, io ho fatto nc -l porta, l'altra persona ha fatto nc mioip porta
<OverMe> e riesce a collegarsi?
<OverMe> mettici un -v e controlla che ti arriva il messaggio che si è collegato
<OverMe> altrimenti hai da forwardare le porte se sei dietro al router
<iLeW_> OverMe, non da nessun tipo di errore ne il mio comando, quando io mando il mo nc e l'altra persona il suo non da errori e passa alla riga vuota, adesso proviamo con -v grazie!
<iLeW_> OverMe, comunque sono in wifi dietro a un router, dici che forse devo aprire la porta? solo io che ascolto con netcat?
<OverMe> eh ovvio
<OverMe> se non sei in lan devi aprire le porte
<iLeW_> OverMe, ok va bene, avevo tralasciato il particolare!
<iLeW_> OverMe, ho aperto la porta e ho fatto partire netcat con -v ma fa esattamente quello che fa prima: niente :P
<OverMe> deve funzionare se hai forwardato la porta
<iLeW_> OverMe, nel mio router l'ho messo in Port Triggering è la stessa cosa no?
<OverMe> non c'è di meglio?
<iLeW_> OverMe, in teoria il port triggering è meglio del port forwarding.. no? (io port forwarding non ce l'ho)
<iLeW_> OverMe, la cosa che non ho fatto è provare a fare il reboot del router, dici che serva?
<OverMe> non dovrebbe se non è della guerra di secessione
<enzotib> spesso è indicato come "virtual server"
<iLeW_> OverMe, mmmm è della telecom...anche se l'ho flashato con un software broadcom
<iLeW_> enzotib, l'ho aggiunta anche sotto la voce "virtual servers" anche se qui è richiesto anche l'ip privato
<OverMe> mettilo
<enzotib> iLeW_: e certo, il router deve sapere "a chi" forwardare i pacchetti
<iLeW_> enzotib, però sapevo che con il port triggering non serviva sapere, infatti sotto port triggering non chiede l'ip privato...
<otto_> ciao qualcuno può aiutarmi? Ho un problema al bott di natty narwal
<enzotib> non conosco sto triggering, sempre usato l'altro
<enzotib> !chiedi | otto_
<ubot-it> otto_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<iLeW_> Ok comunque adesso l'ho aggiunta anche li, appena torna il mio amico ci riprovo :) grazie OverMe e grazie enzotib, provo anche a fare un port scanning con netcat che dite? per vedere se è aperta :)
<OverMe> lo devi fare da fuori dalla rete per vedere se funziona
<otto_> ho un freeze all'avvio di natty 64bit,guardando nei log il punto è tra:[    1.484742] NET: Registered protocol family 1 [  146.860182] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device [  146.860222] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64 [  146.861697] PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.
<otto_> passa da 1 a 146 prima di continuare
<otto_> secondo voi?
<iLeW_> OverMe, si infatti, grazie.
<enzotib> otto_: so solo che AGP c'ha a che fare con la scheda grafica
<otto_> enzotib: si penso anche io riguardi quella periferica ma non ho idea di come risolvere
<otto_> la stessa cosa succede indipendentemente dal collegamento dvi o hdmi
<enzotib> otto_: prova a mettere agp=off come parametro di boot
<iLeW_> otto_ se hai anche qualcosa di grafico intergrato, potresti provare a staccare la scheda video (se hai un fisso ovviamente, altrimenti diventa complesso :P) e vedere se ti da ancora errore
<otto_> iLeW_: si ho anche la parte integrata
<otto_> enzotib: disabilitando AGP cosa succede?
<iLeW_> otto_ potresti prima provare a fare come dice enzotib
<enzotib> otto_: non lo so, comunque la disabilita, quindi farlo a priori dovrebbe risparmiare l'attesa, anche se probabilmente non è la soluzione, però provare non nuoce
<otto_> iLeW_: si si mi segno i tentativi da fare ;)
<iLeW_> otto_ e poi se non riesci così al massimo provi a staccare la scheda video e fare partire senza quella, forse ci sono problemi con la scheda :(
<otto_> mi è venuto un dubbio,e se fosse la parte prima il problema? quel [    1.484742] NET: Registered protocol family 1 ?
<iLeW_> mi assento un attimo ragazzi, torno tra 1 oretta. otto_ non ti so dire io su quello, c'è gente più esperta di me qua :)
<otto_> iLeW_: grazie comunque
<mellowMood> ciao a tutti :)
<mellowMood> raga...su ubuntu remix c'è la possibilità di sapere su quale rete (se umts o gprs) ci si sta appoggiando quando si naviga con chiavetta?
<jester-> mellowMood: da destro su icona rete-->informazioni connessione?
<mellowMood> no jester- ... li dicesolo gsm...indipendentemente se si è connessi a umts o gprs...
<mellowMood> mm...quindi nn c'è modo jester-  secondo te?
<jester-> mellowMood: non saprei non usando nessuna internet key
<mellowMood> ok..nada allora...grazie lo stesso
<jester-> Aizram: come si vede se sei collegato in umts gprs o altro?
<mellowMood> dove si trovano le impostazioni per l'area di notifica sul remix?
<mellowMood>  cliccandoci sopra col tasto dx nn appare nulla....
<Aizram> ciao jester-
<Aizram> :D che ci vogliamo fare
<jester-> Aizram: mellowMood chideva al riguardo
<jester-> chiedeva
<mellowMood> stavo cercando di vedere se si può inserire una qualche icona per notificare se la connessione con chiavetta è in umts o gprs..
<mellowMood> ahhh...l'area di notifica sul remix è bloccata.... -____-
<mellowMood> remix_tj:  ci sei per caso?
<write> Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<write> mi esce quando voglio installare wine
<new> ciao. Ho i caratteri di alcune pagine web che sono molto piccoli. ho installato ttf-mscorefonts ma non ho risolto, che posso fare?
<Aizram> spettate che non c'ero
<Aizram> mellowMood, scusa ... ma non basta guardare la lucina della chiavetta?
<jester-> write: hai due applicazioni che usano apt aperte
<jester-> write: o non usi sudo apt-get
<mellowMood> Aizram: nn ho una chiavetta...modem hspa integrato
<Aizram> e usi nm?
<jester-> Aizram: aaah la ga i lumìtt a seconda del tipo di connessione?
<Aizram> jester-, sì :D
<jester-> figgo
<Aizram> lol
<Aizram> :D
<Aizram> fame .... a dopo :D
<mellowMood> nm sta x network manager Aizram ?
<Aizram> sì ... però se sto away e ho detto fame .... forse sto preparando la cena :P
<mellowMood> sorry...buon appetito
<Aizram> :D
<new> come faccio ad ingrandire i caratteri delle pagine web?
<mellowMood>  ma perchè quando do sudo apt-get update mi compare questo errore alla fine? W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<filo1234> mellowMood: perchè quel ppa non è più in linea, e non dovresti mettere repository esterni
<filo1234> mellowMood: quindi fai su synaptic e toglilo
<mellowMood> filo1234: ..se non avessi messo repo esterni ora i tasti fn del netbook non funzionerebbero..
<filo1234> vabè comunque toglilo ora
<mellowMood> ehehe..e..purtroppo sono riuscito a metterlo ma..non riesco a toglierlo..:-/
<mellowMood> i'm a pirla...
<filo1234> da synaptic
<mellowMood> sarebbe il gestore pacchetti filo1234 ?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> preferenze > repository mi pare
<filo1234> e poi altro software
<mellowMood> trovato...grazie filo1234  :)
<filo1234> prego
<luther> buonasera a tutti
<luther> qualcuno puo' aitarmi a capire se il tom tom si puo' aggiornare con ubuntu 11.04
<jester-> luther: the best way installi un os winzoz in virtualbox e usi il suo driver
<Cyanide> cio, sono qui con il tormentone empathy protocollo sip al quale non riesco a collegarmi, ho fatto un passo in avanti, ho scoperto che empathy con il mio account sip funziona benissimo, il problema è che funziona sulla live e non capisco perché non funzioni sul mio sistema
<jester-> Cyanide: prova a cancellare la cartella .empaty e .confgi/empaty che sia
<luther> a jester sei il piu' grande ma nn parlare greco classico
<jester-> !vbox |  luther
<ubot-it> luther: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<luther> aiutoooooooooooooooooo
<jester-> luther: installi xo o seven ed è come avere un pc dentro a linux
<luther> ma io nn ho windows vale lo stesso??????
<jester-> luther: nel quale installerai il programillo (driver) del tom tom
<Cyanide> jester-, ho gia provato a rimuovere telepathy empathy e a cancellare la cartella ma nada, quello che non capisco è perché nonostante cancelli la cartella .empathy una volta reinstallato il programma mi ritrovo gli account precedentemente impostati
<Cyanide> non riesco a piallarlo del tutto
<jester-> luther: vbox serve per avere un sistema windows installato dentro a linunx. si chiama virtuale
<luther> ho capito credo
<jester-> Cyanide: sicuro che la cancelli?
<luther> ma io nn ho windows
<Cyanide> jester-, certo quella nella mia home ora ci riprovo
<luther> caro ma quanto te dovemo da pe ste consulenze???
<mellowmood> raga...altro problema... ubuntu non monta l'iphone... mi da il seguente errore..DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<jester-> mellowmood: se non hai l'os cannibalizzato lo monta come una normale periferica usb al volo
<mellowmood> ho cercato su google...ci sono un paio di guide dove ti dive di aggiornare libidevicemobile...già provate ma continua lo stesso con questo errore...
<Cyanide> jester-, la cartella empathy che elimino si trova all'interno di .config, ti risulta ce ne siano altre in giro?
<jester-> Cyanide: non saprei
<mellowmood> jester-: ... è cannibalizzato eccome..
<mellowmood> però l'errore me lo da lo stesso...
<mellowmood> ahhh..se NON HAI....ehhh..si...è jailbrekkato..
<jester-> mellowmood: eccerto, fosse a posto lo monterebbe appena lo attacchi
<jester-> mellowmood: intendevo linux non aifono
<Cyanide> no, non è quella, l'ho cancellata ma all'avvio di empathy si ricrea e il programma mi presenta gli acccount impostati
<mellowmood> uhm...ergo l' aifono jailbrekkato non può essere riconosciuto da ubuntu?
<jester-> mellowmood: dovrebbe essere linux un po a bottane non l'aifono
<mellowmood> ahh...uhm...soluctions?
<luther> jester mi hai abbandonato nel deserto della mia disperazione ma se scarico dai repo vbox senza windows funziona???
<mellowmood> jester-:  ecco la guida faluppa che ho seguito http://www.lffl.org/2010/12/ubuntu-iphone-non-riconosciuto-dopo-l.html
<mellowmood> ma nn vale na cippa....
<mellowmood> o perlomeno..a me nn succede nulla
<jester-> luther: devi aggiungere il repo oracle, installare vbox4 poi installarci xp o seven dentro come fosse un normale pc
<jester-> luther: quinti installare le addition e poi il cazzillo tom tom
<luther> devo installare xp?????????????
<jester-> luther: si ma in virtual box in linux
<luther> scusami parlo in latino NON HO CAPITO UN C..........O
<jester-> non c'è come non leggere
<airgnox> sera
<airgnox> qualcuno sa come si installano i pacchetti tar.bz2
<airgnox> vanno decompressi poi ?
<filo1234> !sorgenti | airgnox
<ubot-it> airgnox: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<airgnox> possono sputtanare il sistema?
<filo1234> airgnox: cosa devi installare?
<airgnox> dc ++
<airgnox> poi ho provato ad installare firefox 4 per ubuntu ma se davo ./configure mi diceva comando non esistente
<airgnox> in quanto aggiungendo il repository per ubuntu firefox mi dava problemi
<filo1234> airgnox: la sostanza è che non dovresti installare roba al di fuori dei repo ufficiali
<filo1234> se lo faia tuo rischio e pericolo e non supportiamo questo
<airgnox> non si supporta assistenza per software che non è nei repo ?
<filo1234> esatto
<airgnox> e perchè scusa la domanda stupida
<airgnox> filo1234 , son sempre sotware open in fondo
<Cyanide> come piallo la configurazione di empathy? account e tutto il resto
<TheDead91> ciao, c'è qualcuno?
<filo1234> no
<TheDead91> :P
<TheDead91> domandona per voi: devo ottimizzare le prestazioni di un laptop che monta ubuntu, mi potreste dare qualche dritta?
<nicola_> ciao
<nicola_> ciao
<nicola_> su cd ma come faccio a disistallare tutto e farlo partire????
<Aizram> ?
<nicola_> su cd ma come faccio a disistallare tutto e farlo partire????
<filo1234> nicola ?
<Aizram> ?
<filo1234> nicola_: di cosa parli?
<Aizram> forse intende spegnere la live
<Aizram> e fare ripartire la live
<nicola_> dell'avvio del pc invece di parire tramite cd mi parte normalmente e mi carica quello vecchio di sistema operativo
<filo1234> nicola_: devi impostare il boot da cd sul bios
<Aizram> ahhhhhh
<Aizram> ma anche schiacciare f12 .....
<filo1234> dipende
<Aizram> o quello che è usl tuo pc
<Aizram> sul*
<filo1234> non sempre è F12 dipende dai modelli
<nicola_> come faccio a far partire il bios
<filo1234> ecco brava
<nicola_> non mi ricordo più
<filo1234> nicola di solito canc all'avvio o F2
<Aizram> del .... dipende dal pc .....
<filo1234> vedi il manuale della tua scheda
<nicola_> non so cosa ho
<Aizram> ma una volta d'accordo con me mai filo1234 !!!!
<filo1234> mai
<Aizram> :*
<nicola_> quindi riprovo o f2 o f12?
<Aizram> quarda che quando il pc si accende ti esce scritto
<filo1234> nicola_: non facciamo tentativi con la sfera di cristallo
<Aizram> devi essere veloce a leggere
<filo1234> leggi quello che ti ce il boot appena avvii
<filo1234> ti dice
<nicola_> è troppo veloce ubuntu
<Aizram> -.-'
<Aizram> il bios non è ubuntu
<filo1234> non c'entra nulla ubuntu con il bios
<Aizram> filo1234, buona fortuna
<Aizram> :D
<nicola_> ma dipende da cosa?
<Aizram> troll?
<filo1234> nicola_: prendi il modello del tuo pc e cerca il manuale su google
<Aizram> magari è un assemblato
<Aizram> e non lo trova
<Aizram> nicola_, da cosa dipende cosa?
<Cyanide> non dovrò mica reinstalare tutto solo per far funzionare empathy?
<slake76> ciao ragazzi,posso fare qualche domanda relativa a Xubuntu?????
<slake76> sono stato indirizzato qui....spero sia il canale giusto?????
<slake76> ei?????
<ugone> slake76, fa la domanda
<slake76> 1 una "sciocchezza"...ma giuro non la trovo....come si cambia la foto del accout al login????
<slake76> 2 mi spiegate bene script in Xubuntu....proprio non riesco a farli andare (forse script di ubuntu,deduco non vanno)...vorrei capire!!!
<Cyanide> ho sotto mano un aspire 5715z a cui sto cercando di risolvere un problema con il mic, praticamente il livello di entrata e sempre a metà quando parlo il livello aumenta ma questo causa un fastidioso rumore di sottofondo continuo
<slake76> ho provato dappertuutto,ma mi fa inserire dati personali ecc...ma foto no...dov'è l'ozione???? script anche dando i permessi niente,nemmeno s'avviano
<roxdragon> slake76, chmod +x script.sh
<slake76> Stràgrazie...ma basta quel comando e il nome script per eseguirli?????
<slake76> e per visualizzare cartelle nascoste????? ero abituato a cavarmela grazie all estensione x nautilus su ubuntu di Ubuntu Tweck ????
<algol_> slake76, per eseguirlo se lo script non è in un PATH devi anteporre al nome ./ ad esempio ./script.sh
<takoski> salve ho un problema con 11.04 mi ritorna alla schermata del logging all improvviso.
<slake76> e per visualizzare cartelle nascoste???
<takoski> cosa?
<algol_> slake76, dalla console: ls -a
<takoski> sapete risp?
<algol_> takoski, non ho idea... possono essere svariati motivi, io controllerei i log del sistema
<slake76> Unity non mi supporta s.video...ma a dire la verità Xubuntu mi piace di piu è velocissima .....ma che scemo vero.....(bahh usare windows rincretinisce...poi ho perso il txt dove salvavo comandi)
<algol_> slake76, se vuoi qui c'è una guida base: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ComandiBase
<slake76> e la foto account???? ma dove diavolo è????  sto creando un remake con remastersys per amici....cercando di facilitargli al massimo Xubuntu...dato c'è chi dice conlinux non si gioca (io invece gioco solo con linux)....e tanti an provato fedora con KDE x far andare s.video (buona,ma poco software e Dolphin lentissimo).....gli vorrei far provare Xubuntu ....non gli manca nulla e  ho messo tutti i repository x far si
<slake76> si aggiorni da se
<takoski> algol_ come elimino google crhrome?
<algol_> slake76, Xubuntu non lo conosco benissimo.. in ubuntu la si cambia facendo clik sul nome utente nel menù in alto a destra
<algol_> takoski, lo hai installato da sorgenti o con pacchetto .deb ?
<slake76> si lo so.....la usavo......ma non'è che è un programma o un plug  x metterla??? impossibile non ci sia!!!!!!
<takoski> no
<takoski> su internet
<slake76> baaa la troverò......e per vedere tutte le tv in streeming esiste qualcosa??? ho provato Ubuntu winTV....ma su 11.04 non va (credo si dovrà attendere aggiornamenti).....vorrei levarmi di torno al piu presto Windows 7...almeno a Xubuntu lascio l'hardisk piu veloce!!!!
<slake76> per eliminare ragazzi alcune cartelle rimaste da istallazioni visulizzate con il comando LS -A???????
<algol_> takoski, ma che tipo di file hai scaricato? .deb ? .tar.gz o simile ?
<algol_> slake76, io avevo usato vlc media player
<slake76> si,lo so.....ma intendevo qualcosa ti dasse tutti i canali streeming??? sapete se esiste per caso
<algol_> slake76, per eliminare cartelle il comando è rm -r <percorso cartella>
<slake76> grazie.....ma sai dove trovare 1 bella lista di comandi ben fornita???? ho perso il cd dove li avevo e non li ricordo
<slake76> eh,ma fammi un esempio....su ubuntu lo so il percorso....ma xubuntu com'è rm -r (e documenti???)
<algol_> slake76, dai un'occhio qui: http://www.linuxguide.it/command_line/linux_commands_it.html http://linux.collectiontricks.it/wiki/Guida_ai_comandi_base_della_shell_in_GNU/Linux
<algol_> slake76, ad esempio: rm -r /percorso/dacancellare cancella la directory "dacancellare"
<slake76> grazie
<algol_> slake76, prego
<algol_> slake76, un'informazione visto è la prima volta mi collego qui... ma si riesce ad autocompletare il nick degli utenti tipo il tasto tab ?
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-16
<thedead91> ciao, sto apportando qualche modifica alla mia distro... una delle cose che mi interessa è usare i tools di backtrack linux, e quindi andrò ad aggiungervi i repo, però la domanda è se mi è possibile creare un utente cui è permesso di scaricare roba SOLO da quei repo e SOLO lui può usare ciò che da li viene scaricato, tutti gli altri utenti del sistema non potranno installare software a piacimento, diritto ris
<thedead91> ervato a root che di default userà i repo standard... è possibile?
<angelo> ciao
<angelo> mi sto avvicinando ad ubuntu
<angelo> ed ho scaricato la 10.4
<angelo> ma sui due vecchi notebbok su cui ho provato ad installarla mi da problemi e nn porto a termine l'installazione
<angelo> esiste una versione 10.4 per notebook ???
<angelo> ciao Paolo
<cheip> buongiorno
<cheip> ho ubuntu 11.04 su un eeepc 1001HA, lo utilizzo attaccato a un monitor esterno, vorrei impostare una risoluzione di almeno 1280x768, ma nelle impostazioni non è una risoluzione possibile da impostare, come risolvere?
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<testadura> ciao a tutti
<testadura> vorrei sapere se è possibile far 'rivivere' una periferica usb che ho preparato per la rimozione sicura senza staccarla e riattaccarla
<jester-> !ciao | testadura
<ubot-it> testadura: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<jester-> testadura: adesso come è messa
<testadura> "messa" in che senso?
<testadura> ho fatto la rimozione sicura da gestore dei dischi
<testadura> solo che è una periferica usb interna, quindi non posso staccarla e riattaccarla!!!
<testadura> è un lettore di schede di memoria interno
<testadura> non pensavo che avrebbe fatto scomparire del tutto la periferica
<testadura> su windows mi ricordo che da gestione periferiche si poteva fare una ricerca manuale delle nuove periferiche
<testadura> qui su gestore dei dischi non c'è qualcosa che assomiglia, ma sicuramente ci sarà un comando da terminale, che però non conosco
<testadura> man lsusb non aiuta, non rimandando ad altri comandi tipo "refreshusb"
<testadura> restart-are udevd non è servito a niente
<jester-> testadura: sudo fdisk -l la vede?
<testadura> no
<testadura> non può vederlo: dal punto di vista del computer è una periferica da 'staccare'
<testadura> solo che non posso staccarla senza smontare il pc!!!
<jester-> testadura: riavviato?
<testadura> volevo evitarlo
<testadura> se riavvio, ovviamente lo rivedo
<testadura> ma mi sembrerebbe una soluzione "alla windows"
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<testadura> salve massimo18
<slake76> questo è il messaggio come risolvo????  E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<slake76> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_binary-i386_Packages
<slake76> E: Impossibile analizzare o aprire l'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato.
<slake76> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBotIt1> slake76: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> slake76, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<glpiana> slake76, poi dai sudo apt-get update e sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<slake76> ragazzi siate piu chiari non'è conosco a fondo ubuntu e dericate
<glpiana> slake76, sai dove è il terminale?
<slake76> si ma mi blocca.......leggi il messaggio.....secondo te da dove aggiorno?????
<glpiana> slake76, leggi anche o scrivi soltanto?
<jester-> slake76: forse se leggi te cosa ti scrivono sarebbe meglio
<glpiana> slake76, ti ho scritto che comando dare nel terminale
<slake76> Forse fin li ci arrivavo
<slake76> non lo fa......è inchiodate un repository
<glpiana> slake76, cosa vuol dire "è inchiodate un repository" ?
<glpiana> se non scrivi in maniera comprensibile è difficile capire
<slake76> non lo scarica e mi blocca tutto.....e non fa piu aprire ne x aggiornamenti ne centro pacchetti x dare un occhiata
<jester-> slake76: control-c o apri un altro terminale
<glpiana> slake76, allora, per cortesia, fermati e rilassati un attimo. hai aperto il terminale?
<slake76> si ma mi cancella tutti i repository il tuo comando?????
<jester-> madu
<glpiana> slake76, senti, mi sto spazientendo
<jester-> slake76: ti ti fonde anche il pc
<slake76> sudo rm....quel comando cosa fa??????
<glpiana> slake76, ti cancella tutte le liste scaricate... ma che te lo dico a fare?
<slake76> è solo 1 non va,mica voglio eliminare tutta la lista
<glpiana> slake76, ciao e buona giornata
<jester-> slake76: ciao
<slake76> ma la riscarica poi o cancella i repository????
<slake76> ragazzi l'ultima cosa voglio fare è eliminare tutta la lista repository
<jester-> !apt | slake76
<ubot-it> slake76: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<slake76> sono i partner.....i repository danneggiati,gli altri vanno
<OverMe> /double_facepalm
<masiar> buongiorno
<masiar> ieri vi chiedevo di una chiavetta vodafone che non mi leggeva ubuntu
<masiar> mi avete detto di aminalendare nel ter
<masiar> terminale
<masiar> digitare lsusb
<masiar> e poi andare su pastebin e postarlo
<masiar> bene l'ho fatto
<masiar> ed ora? cosa devo fare?
<masiar> questo è il risultato
<masiar> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8  	  Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 12d1:1520 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.  Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Lin
<enzotib> !pastebin | masiar
<ubot-it> masiar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> masiar: vai sul netowork-manager e crea la connessione
<masiar> ubo-it cosa significa postare in canale???
<masiar> è questo che dite? http://paste.ubuntu.com/627849/
<jester-> masiar: esatto
<filo1234> masiar: vai sul netowork-manager e crea la connessione
<glpiana> <masiar> ho cliccato paste cosa significa postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina?
<glpiana> masiar, puoi evitare di prenderci in giro?
<masiar> dai gl piana mi sto impegnando
<masiar> cerco di ricordare quello che mi avete detto ieri
<masiar> voi siete bravi io no
<masiar> filo1234 non vedo nulla da network manager
<filo1234> masiar: tasto dx su netowrk-manager > modifica connessioni
<masiar> ok ci sono
<jester-> sull'icona di rete in alto masiar
<masiar> si l'ho aperto ed ora devo fare aggiungi?
<jester-> masiar: in banda larga
<glpiana> masiar, banda larga mobile -> aggiungi
<masiar> ok ci sono
<masiar> miseriaccia non ho le informazioni che mi chiede
<masiar> non credevo neppure servissero
<masiar> ok credo d'avercela fatta
<masiar> vi ringrazio ancora della paziensa
<fleurtherock> sto facedno una cazzata, sto installando in virtual machine Freedos
<glpiana> !chat| fleurtherock
<ubot-it> fleurtherock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Peace-> zalve
<slake76> ragazzi io certo non voglio criticare nessuno....ma quando parlate con meno esperti,cercate di essere piu specifici....altrimenti non siete certo d'aiuto
<slake76> la lista server è sacra x un pivello.....se date il comando x rimuovere la cache e 1 vi chiede se poi la riscarica....(rispondete si la riscarica)
<slake76> vi sono server spesso of line ed è una gran rottura x le chiavi!!!!! ognuno ha il tempo che ha e  c'è chi ci mette di piu e chi di meno ad apprendere,mica siamo tutti uguali.....ma se linux lo si vuole far crescere....ci vuole pazienza con i nuovi arrivati!!!!!
<takoski> salve io ho un problema la 11.04 mi torna sempre alla schermata del logging sapete come risolvere grazie?
<glpiana> takoski, che sessione selezioni al login?
<takoski> Takoski
<takoski> la mia
<takoski> non ne ho altre
<glpiana> takoski, quello è l'utente, io parlo della sessione che puoi scegliere sulla barra in basso
<glpiana> ubuntu ubuntu classic ubuntu classic no effects
<takoski> Glpiana non lo so come te lo faccio a farti sapere?
<glpiana> takoski, arrivi alla schermata di login, clicchi sul nome e prima di inserire la password guardi la barra in basso
<takoski> sotto
<takoski> che scritto solo Altri..
<takoski> c'è
<glpiana> takoski, la barra ho detto
<glpiana> a bordo schermo
<takoski> ok ora vedo
<takoski> facendo adesso cambia utente non ce scritto nulla
<takoski> solo un omino iìvitruviano e il pulsante spegni
<glpiana> takoski, per cortesia cerca di seguire
<glpiana> stiamo parlando della schermata di login non di altro
<takoski> ok devo riavviare?
<glpiana> takoski, ma scusa, dici che torna alla schermata di login e invece adesso sei dentro?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> ma che c'avete oggi? lol
<takoski> glpiana... mi dispiace ma la barra che dici tu
<takoski> non ce scritto nulla
<glpiana> takoski, ne dubito fortemente, ora ti mostro un'immagine
<glpiana> dammi 5 minuti però
<takoski> glpiana la modalità è ubuntu.
<takoski> non sapevo che si doveva premere invio per vedere-...
<glpiana> <glpiana> takoski, arrivi alla schermata di login, clicchi sul nome e prima di inserire la password guardi la barra in basso <--- io te l'avevo scritto :D
<takoski> Perdonami..
<glpiana> provaa entrare con ubuntu classic no effects (che sarebbe il vechcio gnome) e vedi se il problema persiste
<takoski> ok ma poi gli effetti non li ho:(
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> le cose importanti della vita
<takoski> ;)
<takoski> poi rimane predefinito o lo devo sempre cambiare?
<glpiana> takoski, fino a che non cambi rimane quello
<takoski> ok
<takoski> ora vedo
<takoski> e ti faro sapere ti ringrazio
<takoski> cè anche ubuntu secure
<takoski> glpiana pare che non succede nulla
<glpiana> takoski, oki, il problema dunque è compiz. che scheda video hai? lspci | grep -i vga
<takoski> glpiana posso attivare compiz?oppure è quello che da problemi?
<takoski> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<takoski> non c èXD
<takoski> glpiana quindi devo rimanere a vita così?
<glpiana> takoski, un attimo
<glpiana> takoski, tu prima usavi unity? l abarra laterale?
<glpiana> *la barra
<takoski> si
<glpiana> takoski, ha installato qualche cazzabubbola grafica?
<takoski> non lo so....
<takoski> ora dovrei pranzare ci sei tra 15 min?=
<glpiana> takoski, non lo sai? come non lo sai?
<glpiana> sì dai, a dopo
<takoski> grazie
<Cyanide> ciao, su un pc con la live e gparted ho eliminato la partizione che conteneva win e riposizionato le partizioni di ubuntu, ho eseguito la procedura che solitamente uso per ripristinare grub che si trovava in /dev/sda ma non funziona
<glpiana> Cyanide, la procedura da errore?
<Cyanide> vorrei trovare una soluzione senza dover reinstallare
<Cyanide> no
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> la porti a termine?
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> Cyanide, ad update-grub il kernel viene elencato?
<Cyanide> glpiana, va tutto a buon fine come sempre, si viene elencato
<glpiana> Cyanide, dove installi grub?
<Cyanide> glpiana, all'interno di root non aveva una partizione dedicata
<glpiana> Cyanide, all'interno di root che vuol dire?
<glpiana> Cyanide, che comando dai?
<Cyanide> glpiana, in /dev/sda
<glpiana> Cyanide, e quando poi riaccendi il pc che succede? vedi il menu di grub?
<Cyanide> glpiana, entro il live monto in mnt dev proc e sys poi chroot installo il grub mi da tutto ok ma poi al riavvio niente menù di grub
<glpiana> Cyanide, dico dopo
<glpiana> quando riavvii dopo questa procedura
<Cyanide> glpiana, si si dopo eseguita la procedura niente menu
<glpiana> Cyanide, e cosa fa? da errore?
<glpiana> Cyanide, parla, spiega, io non ho la sfera di cristallo
<Cyanide> glpiana, per questo non capisco visto che la procedura va a buon fine
<Cyanide> glpiana,  un mago senza la sfera di cristallo? ahi....spetta che lo riavvio
<Cyanide> glpiana, not bootable device
<glpiana> Cyanide, tu hai spostato le partizioni di ubuntu?
<Cyanide> glpiana, si praticamente win si trovava avanti rispetto ubuntu guardando da gpated, l'ho eliminata e ho spostato tutte le tre partizioni root swap e home i dati ci sono sia in root che in home tutte le procedure me le ha date come corrette
<Cyanide> glpiana, se faccio fdisk -l non mi segnala con l'asterisco nessuna partizione di boot però
<glpiana> Cyanide, quello non c'entra
<glpiana> Cyanide, puoi entrare in live che vediamo passo passo?
<Cyanide> lo stavo facendo asp
<takoski> Glpiana
<Cyanide> glpiana, pronti
<glpiana> takoski, dicevamo: hai installato qualche roba per effetti o robe simili?
<takoski> puo darsi
<takoski> come faccio a controllare?
<takoski> ho installato giochi e compiz ma mi sa che  l ho levato
<glpiana> Cyanide, dai un comando per volta, prima lo scrivi qui e poi nel terminale, ma prima metti sudo fdisk -l u pastebin
<glpiana> takoski, compiz? compiz hai installato?
<takoski> mi sa
<takoski> come controllo?
<takoski> glpiana ecco ce questo
<takoski> Sistema di configurazione di Compiz Fusion - backend per gconf
<glpiana> takoski, quello non è un problema
<glpiana> takoski, ma te lo ritrovi al login facendo cosa in particolare?
<takoski> prego?non ho capito la domanda
<glpiana> <takoski> salve io ho un problema la 11.04 mi torna sempre alla schermata del logging sapete come risolvere grazie?
<glpiana> takoski, facendo cosa?
<Cyanide> glpiana, fdisk .l eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/627927/
<takoski> nulla mettevo la passw e appena facevo partire cromium o qualche video o anche il prog di aggiornamenti mi partiva la schermata del login
<Cyanide> procedo
<glpiana> Cyanide, oki, vai avanti come ti ho detto: comando qui che lo vediamo   e poi nel terminale
<glpiana> takoski, da subito dopo l'installazione?
<takoski> mhhh
<takoski> no
<takoski> l ha fatto dopo un po
<glpiana> !gnomereset | takoski prova così
<ubot-it> takoski prova così: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Cyanide> glpiana, sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<glpiana> Cyanide, oki, ma poi dai ls /mnt per controllare che ci sia il sistema e non sia la home :D
<takoski> cioè devo entrare nella home e dopo?
<glpiana> takoski, visualizzi i file nascosti (ctrl+h o dal menu visualizza) e poi cambi il nome di quelle directory
<glpiana> takoski, tasto destro -> rinomina oppure F2
<Cyanide> glpiana, all'interno bin boot dev etc ecc... ecc...
<takoski> di tutte=
<glpiana> Cyanide, oki, procedi
<glpiana> takoski, eddai son 5 directory
<Cyanide> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<glpiana> yes
<Cyanide> glpiana,  sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<glpiana> oki
<Cyanide> glpiana, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<glpiana> oki
<glpiana> Cyanide, nessuno ti ha dato errore?
<Cyanide> no
<glpiana> Cyanide, oki, procedi
<takoski> ok ora riavvio
<Cyanide> glpiana, sudo chroot /mnt
<glpiana> ok
<Cyanide> glpiana,  grub-install /dev/sda
<glpiana> sì
<Cyanide> glpiana, no error reported
<glpiana> Cyanide, oki, ora update-grub
<Cyanide> glpiana, found linux image: ecc...
<glpiana> Cyanide, oki, se elenca i kernel è oki
<glpiana> ora scrivi: blkid
<glpiana> Cyanide, poi scrivi: cat /etc/fstab   e copia tutti e due i comandi su pastebin
<takoski> glpiana ok ora?
<Cyanide> ok n'attimo
<glpiana> takoski, ora al login scegli "ubuntu" e vedi se funziona o meno
<takoski> ma scusa le cartelle che ho rinominato non le ho messe col punto davanti
<takoski> ora tornando nella home
<takoski> ce l ho vuote
<glpiana> takoski, primo: perchè non hai messo il punto davanti?
<Cyanide> glpiana, quali tutti e due i comandi? uno lo vedo cat /etc/fstab l'altro qual'è?
<glpiana> secondo: poco importa perchè tanto dovevamo disfarcene senza cancellarle
<glpiana> <glpiana> ora scrivi: blkid Cyanide
<takoski> perche avevi detto che potevo rinominarle come volevo
<takoski> ok allora procedo accedendo con effetti?
<glpiana> takoski, io ti ho detto dirinominarle e ti ho indicato un messaggio di ubot-it che riporta un esempio. non ti ho detto nulla riguardo ai nomi
<Cyanide> ok
<glpiana> takoski, sì o ubuntu classic o ubuntu (che sarebbe quello con la barra a sinistra)
<Cyanide> glpiana,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627939
<takoski> glpiana ok sono entrato ora con quelle cartelle che ci faccio?
<glpiana> takoski, per ora tienile lì e usa il pc e vedi se regge
<glpiana> Cyanide, allora, facciamo una modifica a fstab
<glpiana> Cyanide, scrivi: nano /etc/fstab
<glpiana> Cyanide, al posto di /dev/sda3 scrivi:    UUID=f26b0ff8-4bfb-4aab-ad12-0474b4abf42b
<takoski> glpiana ok pero nel gestore pacchetti cercando compiz cera compiz col punto esclamativo affianco?
<glpiana> takoski, eh?
<takoski> gestore pacchetti se scrivo al filtro compiz
<takoski> c e la casella col punto esclamativo grigio
<Cyanide> glpiana, alla riga 10 di quello che ho postato in pastebin quindi?
<takoski> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<takoski> glpiana ok pero nel gestore pacchetti cercando compiz cera compiz col punto esclamativo affianco?
<glpiana_> takoski, scusa, problemi di rete
<takoski> http://imagebin.org/158587
<glpiana_> takoski, se clicchi col destro sul punto esclamativo che dice?
<takoski> gl piana aggior rimuovi proprieta
<glpiana> takoski, chiudi tutto e apri un temrminale
<glpiana> *terminale
<takoski> ok
<glpiana> takoski, scrivi:     sudo apt-get update
<takoski> ok
<glpiana> takoski, quando finisce: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cyanide> glpiana, praticamente così http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627941
<glpiana> Cyanide, NO
<glpiana> Cyanide, riga 10
<glpiana> togli le virgolette
<Cyanide> glpiana, opss mi è sfuggita hai ragione
<glpiana> Cyanide, e chiuditi le dita nel cassetto pe rpunizione
<glpiana> :P
<takoski> ok
<takoski> fatto
<glpiana> takoski, ha installato qualcosa?
<takoski> penso di si
<glpiana> riavvi ail pc allora
<Cyanide> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627942 meglio?
<glpiana> Cyanide, oki, salva il file poi prosegui a smontare i device
<Cyanide> ok
<Cyanide> vuoi che ti scrivo anche quei comandi o si va in fiducia?
<glpiana> Cyanide, mi fido. se non ottieni errori vai tranquillo :)
<takoski> glpiana ok
<glpiana> takoski, adesso provalo e vediamo se regge
<takoski> le cartelle?
<Cyanide> smontati...riavvio
<glpiana> takoski, se vuoi puoi cancellarle
<glpiana> Cyanide, sì
<takoski> ma ci sono file dentro
<glpiana> takoski, se hai rinominato solo quelle elencate da ubot-it puoi cancellarle perchè sono impostazioni di gnome che son già state ricreate
<Cyanide> glpiana, nada
<glpiana> Cyanide, riavvia e alla schermata iniziale, dove leggi i tatsi del bios, tieni permuto il tasto shift
<glpiana> dimmi se ti appare grub
<takoski> glpiana ok ora sono verdi i quadrati
<glpiana> takoski, bana
<glpiana> *bene
<takoski> ok grazie a risentirci
<Cyanide> glpiana, ho provato un più volta ma niente non visualizza il menu
<glpiana> Cyanide, male
<Cyanide> non dirlo a me, dover reinstallare mi rode
<glpiana> Cyanide, senti, visto che hai la home separata perchè non reinstalli o esegui l'aggironamento da cd (visto che natty lo permette)?
<glpiana> però secondo me il problem aè altrove
<glpiana> Cyanide, senti, non è che hai smanazzato il bios?
<glpiana> non è che magari avevi un altro disco dentro e ..?
<Cyanide> no no, provo a fare come mi hai detto con l'aggiornamento
<Cyanide> glpiana, per ora ti ringrazio vado a mangiare che mi scoppia la testa con tutti stì ragionamenti per ora ciao a todos
<glpiana> ciao
<e-DIO-t> qualche idea su come far funzionare una NRG 238 ?
<e-DIO-t> ora come ora la riconosce, prende i driver....dopodichè stampa una pagina di prova da 3 righe + 40 pagine vuote.
<scotta> salve
<scotta> per avviare firestarter senza password su Kubuntu
<scotta> la procedura /etc/sudoers .... non funziona
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, quello che ti ho detto ieri in chat l'hai provato?
<e-DIO-t> glpiana, quello che hai detto ieri in chat non ho potuto leggerlo :°°°
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, oki, vai su localhost:631
<e-DIO-t> ho letto solo che stavi continuando a scrivere e son dovuto scappare via, travolto dagli eventi
<e-DIO-t> ok, ci sono gia'
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, amminstrazione e poi clicca sulla tua stampante
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, vedi i menu maintenance e administration?
<e-DIO-t> http://pastebin.com/VEWkBiLz
<e-DIO-t> yeah
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, clicca su administration e scegli modify printer
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, poi clicca su continua
<e-DIO-t> ci sono
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, poi ancora su continua e arrivi alla schermata coi modelli di stampante
<e-DIO-t> ok...me le vede tutte!
<e-DIO-t> Scelgo quella che devo modificare immagino, cioè la NRG 238 etc
<e-DIO-t> me l'ha impostata come "socket://$IP"
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, di quella ti da una sola possibilità?
<e-DIO-t> yeah
<e-DIO-t> una NRG DSC328....e 4 xerox che nel caso poi ci si pens
<e-DIO-t> [e sotto: altre stampanti di reti...ma immagino sia per fare la conf a mano]
<e-DIO-t> [Dopodichè come driver mi propone un NRG DSc 238 PS (en) ]
<glpiana> oki, nulla allora
<e-DIO-t> nulla = i'm so f*cked?
<massimo18> lol
<e-DIO-t> ops, è l'ufficiale ;) sorry
<e-DIO-t> glpiana, nada. sempre test page da 45 pagine bianche :(
<glpiana> boh
<glpiana> speravo in qualche opzione in più
<e-DIO-t> mo provo col driver generic...tanto peggio di cosi' non è che possa succede niente
<e-DIO-t> [e cosi' la stampante stampo' 45 pagine, nere]
<glpiana> lol
<Cyanide> glpiana, scusa, ma il pc ha già natty installato non mi propone l'aggiornamento ma installare a fianco eliminare o altro, quello che pensavo era di passare alla 64bit dato che il pc è a 64 bit ed è stata installata la versione a 32 il problema è che non è mio e ce un programma esterno a ubuntu che la persona usa che non mi riesce più di trovare
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<glpiana> Cyanide, non so come aiutarti
<Cyanide> pazzienza
<e-DIO-t> oi glpiana : se non funziona con nessuno dei driver [compreso PPD scaricato e "dedicato"], e in nessuna delle maniere [IPP, SMB, Socket] devo dedurne che non funzionera' mai o hai qualche asso da tirare fuori dalla manica?
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, non ne ho (non ho nemmeno maniche a dir la verità)
<lukafulmine> buongiorno a tutti vi volevo chiedere,come posso entrare a far parte della comunità di aiuto IRC,ho già letto sul sito http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc,ma non riesco a capire in che modo posso entrare a far parte di questa comunità e come posso aiutare gli altri grazie a tutti anticipatamente
<Aizram> -.-'
<OverMe> lukafulmine, vieni in #ubuntu-it-ops
<lukafulmine> OverMe grazie
<Shin3> !ff
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ff'
<Shin3> !firefox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Firefox/ - Menù Ubuntu-IT: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Firefox/MenuUbuntuIt
<mary_> ciao ho ubuntu 10.04 con gnome ho appena installato la chiavetta wind e352, la riconosce, creato la connessione, vado per connettermi mi chiede una password mentre fa il dial per la connessione (premetto che il pin l'ho tolto, e ho già provato con la user password o scrivendo wind) nulla accade e nn si connette, continua a chiedermi sta passwd... di che si tratta?
<samba_> puo' essere la tua password utente oppure il PIN
<samba_> provali entrambi e vedi
<mary_> samba_: ma nn hai letto quello che ho scritto? o_O
<samba_> sì, che il PIN l'hai tolto
<samba_> e quando ti connetti se ne sbatte
<samba_> e te lo chiede lo stesso
<samba_> tu hai provato?
<mary_> e che l'ho cmq provato e anche la passwd utente mia
<mary_> ma cmq nn funge
<mary_> e nn mi chiede un PIN
<mary_> mi dice
<mary_> HUAWEI HUAWEI Mobile
<mary_> e Password:
<mary_> ma a cosa allude nn si capisce
<samba_> fai così
<samba_> apri un terminale
<samba_> killall -9 nm-applet
<samba_> poi dai il comando
<samba_> nm-applet &
<samba_> e provi a riconnetterti
<samba_> fino a quando chiede la password
<samba_> metti il PIN
<samba_> e  mandami con !pastebin l'output di tutto
<samba_> !pase
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pase'
<samba_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pippa> ce qualcuno che mi può aiutare con ubuntu?(partizioni hd)
<OverMe> !qualcuno | pippa
<ubot-it> pippa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pippa> c'è qualcuno che ni puo aiutare?c'è qualcuno che ha tempo?qualcuno usa?
<samba_> pippa, se non spieghi il tuo problema nessuno ti aiuta
<OverMe> pippa, sei simpaticissimo, ma se vuoi trollare lascia perdere
<pippa> vorrei installare ubuntu ed eliminare definitamente windows dal pc.grazie
<OverMe> quando fai l'installazione gli dici di utilizzare tutto lo spazio dell'hd
<pippa> grazie per l'aito e per la D
<OverMe> ?
<pippa> grazie per l'aiuto e disponibilita che mi hai concesso
<pippa> overme grazie per il simpaticissimo.
<OverMe> di niente.
<crazyduck> amici  ho un problema sto installando ubuntu su un desktop ma nn lo voglio  affiancarea windows non mi rileva il secondo  disco  aiutoooooooooooo
<crazyduck> qualcuno in line
<crazyduck> amici  ho un problema sto installando ubuntu su un desktop ma nn lo voglio  affiancarea windows non mi rileva il secondo  disco  aiutooooooooooo
<CRAZYDUCK> amici  ho un problema sto installando ubuntu su un desktop ma nn lo voglio  affiancarea windows non mi rileva il secondo  disco  aiutooooooooooo
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: cioè?
<jule> raga ciao la pennetta e352 e` installata, riconosciuta pare pure che funzioni ma uando la vado a connettere mi chiede una password che in realtä nn c`e perche il pin lö levato, che mi dite? aiuto plz
<alexildrugo> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la scheda wireless pci edimax ew-7722in. Sul sito edimax ho trovato il pacchetto per il driver da compilare, ma mi sono avvicinato a ubuntu da poco e avrei bisogno di aiuto
<jester-> alexildrugo: sicuro che non la veda? dai iwconfig nel terminale
<CRAZYDUCK> amici  ho un problema sto installando ubuntu su un desktop ma nn lo voglio  affiancarea windows non mi rileva il secondo  disco  aiutooooooooooo
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK:  installando?
<CRAZYDUCK> si
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: ora sto  chattando dal LAPTOP
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: gart3d non lo vede?
<jester-> gparted*
<alexildrugo> guarda questo link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsEdimax#PCI
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: adesso per l'ennesima volata ho fatto  partire il cd boot
<jester-> alexildrugo: sudo apt-get linux-firmware-nonfree, riavvia e controlla con iwconfig
<jester-> alexildrugo: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree, riavvia e controlla con iwconfig
<alexildrugo> ok
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: il bios lo vede il disco al boot nella prima schermata?
<CRAZYDUCK> si
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: si
<alexildrugo> mi dice operazione linux-firmware-nonfree non valida
<neramarea> salve a tutti. qualcuno ha avuto problemi con vuze, dopo l'upgrade a natty? ho letto l'articolo sul wiki di azureus "vuze disappear", ma non c'ho capito una fava...
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: allora lo dovrebbe vedere anche gparted
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: allora io adesso faccio instala ubuntu
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: nu
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: sistema/amministrazione/gparted
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: allora faccio prova ubuntu
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: yess
<CRAZYDUCK> ok
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: come tolgo il menu  laterale
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: cioè?
<jule> raga so due pomeriggi che combatto contro la huawei e352 ma nn c`e` modo, mi date una mano? grazie
<jule> ubuntu 10.04 gnome
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: la simpatica barra con tutte le apllicazione
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: comincia a installare
<jester-> poi usi gnome calssic invece che unity
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: scusa ma nn trovo sistema amministazione
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: in alto
<alexildrugo> jester-: grazie, mi tocca scappare, ci riproverò dopo cena
<jule> ho seguito la guida, lho installata la vede la riconosce ma la connessione nn parte, prima mi chiedeva una password
<jule> ora manco piu quella
<jule> aiuto?
<jester-> jule: se gli dai la pass della sim?
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: ho solo la simpatica barra non ho la versione con sistema
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: apri un terminale
<jule> il pin lho tolto jester, apposta perche dava problemi con altre pennette in passato
<jule> e poi cmq ora nn me la chiede piu sta password
<jester-> jule: come hai fatto la connessione
<jule> nn si connette e basta
<jule> ho compilato il driver manualmente
<jule> lsusb
<jule> creato i vari files in rules.d
<jule> e usb_modeswitch.d
<jule> riavviato
<jule> la vede
<jule> nuova connessione gsm
<jule> lasciato tutto comera
<jester-> jule: ok e la connessione l'hai creata?
<jule> sisi
<jester-> jule: come
<CRAZYDUCK> nn cè
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: nn cè
<jule> +connetti in automatico e +accesso a tutti gli utenti
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: hai la barra a sinistra con delle icone?
<neramarea> salve a tutti. qualcuno ha avuto problemi con vuze, dopo l'upgrade a natty? ho letto l'articolo sul wiki di azureus "vuze disappear", ma non c'ho capito una fava...
<jester-> jule: come l'hai creata
<jule> da nm
<jule> con la procedura standard
<jule> lasciando i parametri inalterati
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: si  propio  quella
<jester-> jule: sudo apt-get install wvdial
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK:  clicca destro l'icona col +
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: tutte e poi nella ricerca scrivi gparted
<jule> fatto jester (anche se, se non ricordo male, con wvdial va lentissima la connexio)
<jule> cmq fatto, installato
<jester-> jester-: sudo rm /etc/wvdial.conf
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: allora mi vede solo  due hd su  tre quello da 320 gb per ubuntu nn ce'
<jester-> jule: wvdialconf
<jule> jester: devo rimuovere wvdialconf o avviarlo?
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: mi sa che lo hai attaccato/settato male o è ciucco
<jule> nn ho capito
<jester-> jule: sono due comandi da terminale
<jester-> dalli
<jule> si lo so
<jule> ah ok
<uragano2> ciao a tutti! qualcuno mi aiuta a capire perchè ho così tanti problemi con natty?? appena dopo l'installazione durante il boot ha iniziato con "Line Disc Installation Timed Out" e qualcosa del tipo che non poteva visualizzare l'immagine sul display, probelmi che si sono risolti da soli non so come. Ora durante il boot sta per 2 minuti su queste righe "IP-Config: eth0 hardware address MAC-ADDRESS mtu 1500 DHCP [ 2.775718] eth0: li
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-:  allora rivvio e riguardo per bene il bios
<jule> nn si capiva se dovevo darli tutte due
<jule> fatto
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: yess
<jester-> jule: sudo wvdialconf fatto?
<jule> si
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: dove lo vedo
<jule> vuoi loutput?
<jester-> jule: metti nel pastebin la risposta al comando wvdialconf
<jester-> !paste | jule
<ubot-it> jule: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: in storage configuration nn lo rileva
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: dovresti vedere che fa lo scan delle periferiche
<jester-> lo vedi de soo 2 o 3
<jule> conosco paste bin :D
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: solo due uffi
<jule> http://pastebin.com/JJkmbUVG
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: è ide ?
<jester-> jule: adesso fa vedere: cat /etc/wvdial.conf
<jule> dice che nn trova nulla
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: sata
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: vedi un po se è alimentato bene
<jule> jester: dice che nn trova nulla dando quel comando
<jester-> jule: ridai sudo wvdialconf
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: a me l'hardaware sembra  aposto
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, da un po' di tempo wine ci mette dei minuti a caricarmi qualsiasi cosa
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: se il bios non lo vede o è collegato male o è ciucco
<jule> jester: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628088/
<jester-> jule: provider?
<jule> wind
<jester-> jule: sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
<jester-> jule: aggiungi la riga 3 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628091/
<jule> fatto
<jester-> jule: salva
<jule> gia salavato
<jester-> jule: sudo wvdial
<jester-> e vedi se si collega, se lo fa non chiudere il terminale o si sconnette
<jule> no dice bad init string
<jester-> jule: fa vedere errore e il file
<jule> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628093/
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: adesso vedo se con windows riparte
<jester-> jule: la stringa è giusta, sicuro che la sim è wind?
<jester-> e abilitata?
<jule> si
<jule> provata da un cell
<jester-> jule: non dovrebbe dare errore di stringa
<jester-> wind internet.wind è
<jule> ma lo da, come mi chiedeva la password (non si sa di cosa) prima
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: allora con windows ho un hd c poi un hd g e fin qui va bene poi ho una unità con scritto  riservato per il sistema che cosa vuol dire
<jester-> jule: infilala nel cellofono e controlla nelle impostazioni rete che cazzo di APN ha
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: che è una partizione riservata a winzoz
<jule> praticamente prima creo la connessione wind nomn-business e nn parte, allora abilito le voci "accesso automatico" e "per tutti gli utenti" e mi appare una seconda wind non-business subito sotto alla precedente, clicco su quella e fa finalmente per connettersi ma mi chiede una password che nn si sa che password sia perch+ il pin lö tolto apposta. mah... riavvio la seconda wind non-business e` sparita e nn ci prova manco a connnettersi ora
<jule> idee? spunti?
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: se il bios non lo vede non c'è ubuntu winzoz o altro che lo possa vedere, è come se non ci fosse
<jester-> jule: se wind wvdial non dovrebe dire che l'apn è sbagliato
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: come posso  fare per farlo rilevare
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: se collegato giusto e alimentato e non lo rileva è da buttare
<jester-> jule: quindi mettila nel cellofono e controlla nelle impstazini rete l'APN
<jester-> impostazioni
<jester-> jule: se apn non quaglia non c'è nm o wvdial che la passa collegare
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: perprova scollegane uno e collegalo al suo posto
<jule> come trovo sto apn?
<CRAZYDUCK> jester-: ok adesso ne rileva tre ..... nn ti dico cosa era ti arabbi .-)
<jester-> CRAZYDUCK: non avevi collegato qualche tubatura
<jester-> jule: il cellulurare ha le impostazioni, vai li e cerca la rete
<jester-> jule: dati
<jester-> e vdi che apn ha settato
<jule> era su automatico
<jule> ho messo manuale wind
<jester-> dovrebbe quello serve per andare in internet
<jester-> jule: cerca l'impostazione di rete cellulare dati
<jule> nn ce
<jester-> da qualche parte c'è di sicuro
<jester-> jule: prova ad attaccare il cellofono alla usb e lancia sudo vwdial  collegalo in modalita pcsuite
<jester-> non in dati o scarico foto
<jule> seee
<jule> io ciö un samsung da 35 euro
<jule> usb
<jule> foto
<jule> hahhaha
<FloodBotIt1> jule: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> jule: allora attaccalo e prova e basta
<filo1234> pippa: sei la sorella di kate?
<pippa> ahhaha no  :)
<filo1234> peccato
<pippa> posso chiedervi un consiglio?
<filo1234> pippa: per i consigli in #ubuntu-it-chat qui solo per problemi tecnici
<pippa> ok grazie
<Peace-> dr3am: meglio qui grazie
<dr3am> grazie a te
<dr3am> ripeto mai usato una versione di linux in vita mia
<dr3am> sto usando kubuntu e devo dire che mi piace
<Peace-> dr3am: visto che sei entrato in #kubuntu credo che tu usi kubuntu
<dr3am> esatto
<Peace-> dr3am: ci sara' da installare un po di roba e mettere repository
<Peace-> ma dopo fatto quello .... va bene
<dr3am> sicuramente liore che ho provatoa versione migl
<Peace-> dr3am: sai un po di inglesE?
<dr3am> con calma imparo e lo faccio
<Peace-> dr3am: se lo sai guarda un po questo http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/what-you-would-want-to-do-on-startup-multimedia-side/
<dr3am> ho kubuntu 11.04 ho aggiornato da Kpackagee installato qualche programma
<Peace-> dr3am: in pratica l unica cosa che devi fare è mettere un repository dove kubuntu va a pescare il software
<Peace-> dr3am: come codec e cose cosi
<Peace-> e poi basta
<Peace-> instaill 4 robe e legge tutto
<dr3am> prima devo capire cosè un repository
<dr3am> cmq ho installato i programmi che mi interessavano, che uso di frequente
<dr3am> ho sempre usato winzozz
<Peace-> dr3am: un repository non è altro che un server dove ubuntu pesca il software
<dr3am> ah ok
<Peace-> dr3am: in pratica linux usa repository : aka posti certificati e dove ils software viene controllato  e piazzato la
<Peace-> dr3am: dopo tu abiliti o disabiliti questi posti
<dr3am> k
<dr3am> senti posso chiederti una curiosità
<Peace-> dicala
<dr3am> ma i programmi installati in quale cartella li trovo?
<Peace-> allora i programmi invece di avere estensione exe
<Peace-> hanno estesione deb
<Peace-> e vengono installati dal sistema in maneira automatica
<Peace-> si trovano in
<dr3am> si ok questo lo capito, infatti installo i .deb o rpm che converto con alien
<Peace-> dr3am: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Peace-> li c'è tutta la lista del software che è stato scaricato
<dr3am> ok
<dr3am> do un'occhiata per capire come vengono sistemati una volta installati
<Peace-> dr3am: i file di configurazionei delle varie applicazioni si trovano nella cartella nascosta /home/tuoutente/.kde/share/config
<Peace-> dr3am: non serve a nulla
<Peace-> dr3am: ma ovviamente uno che usa windows fa queste domande :D
<dr3am> e certo altrimenti non ero qui
<dr3am> cosi risponde chi usa una distro
<Peace-> dr3am: il blog in inglese che ti ho lincato è il mio blog
<Peace-> se fai casino con kubuntu e non trovi nessuo scrivi li
<Peace-> io devo andare
<Peace-> addios
<dr3am> gli daro' una lettura per capire e imparare
<dr3am> grazie Peace
<dr3am>  cè un modo per visualizzare le cartelle nascoste?
<dr3am> da menu visualizza
<filo1234> dr3am: alt .
<dr3am> non mi muovo
<filo1234> dr3am: lol nn hai capito
<filo1234> alt . ( punto )
<filo1234> sequenza tasti....
<filo1234> e visualizzi i file nascosti
<filo1234> o da terminale ls -a nella dir
<dr3am> ah ok ggrazie effettivamente non avevo capito
<dr3am> comando per rinasconderli?
<filo1234> sempre lo stesso
<dr3am> grazie filo
<filo1234> prego
<dr3am> in pratica ho chiesto perchè volevo installare uno script in konversation
<dr3am> la procedura e comandi credo sia uguale a winzozz
<dr3am> filo posso kiedere?
<dr3amvania> come copio una cartella dalla scrivania e incollarla nella cartella di Konversation
<filo1234> dr3amvania: sempre con il copia e incolla?
<dr3amvania> si ma non esce il comando inkolla in konvesantio
<dr3amvania> ofatt
<dr3amvania> fatto
<dr3amvania> non avevo visto incolla una cartella
<dr3amvania> sempre mille grazie filo
<dr3amvania> ora provo se mi prende lo script
<dr3amvania> e no non prende il comando load -rs come in winzozz
<dr3amvania> grazie
<dr3amvania> si puo' mettere la barra come il mac in kubuntu, se si in che modo,grazie
<kuix> ragazzi una info: linux ha una sorta di gestione disco tipo defrag e rsparmio energetico ome win? se si dove viene gestito? come disattivo queste cose per l'utilizzo di SSD?
<Giovannino> #listchan
<Giovannino> #chanlist
<Giovannino> #help
<Giovannino> help
<Giovannino> #Help
<Giovannino> #menu
<Giovannino> #query
<Giovannino> #QUERY
<Giovannino> #USERLIST
<Giovannino> #userlist
<Giovannino> #allchan
<nicola_> ciao a tutti
<Aizram> !ciao | nicola_
<ubot-it> nicola_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nicola_> sentite, io ho un problema con la mia acpi su ubuntu, avvolte non va instandby, l'ho segnalato anche in un post, mi hanno consigliato di aggiornare il BIOS o di passare ad Archlinux ma Archlinux è molto difficile da installare?
<nicola_> ho ubuntu 10.10
<nicola_> ehi qualcuno mi potrebbe rispondere?
<LorD-Vip1S> nicola_: non mi sembra una buona idea chiedere informazioni su archlinux qui..
<nicola_> ah perfetto, mi potreste consigliare un canale italiano?
<crazyduck> jester-:  ciao  quindi adesso  che mi vede l'hd come conviene installare da gparted oppure nel modo  standar
<crazyduck> ragazzi ma a voi a la chat
<crazyduck> cè qualcuno in linea
<enzotib> qualcuno
<crazyduck> come posso installare ubuntu  su pc desktop e
<kooopush> e?
<filo1234> crazyduck: ma che fai ti perdi?
<crazyduck> filo1234: MI SONO  GIÀ PERSO  nn ne vengo  acapo
<crazyduck> filo1234: devo installare ubuntu  su un hd specifico  e n ci riesco
<filo1234> crazyduck: durante l'installazione scegli il disco su cui installare
<filo1234> easy
<filo1234> !installazione | crazyduck
<ubot-it> crazyduck: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<crazyduck> allora g parted adesso me lo u  vi vede soo  due dischi  su tre  e come faccio  a metterlo in  un hd specifico  quando faccio installa ubun
<filo1234> crazyduck: durante l'installazione scegli il disco su cui installare
<enzotib> crazyduck: ti farei pagare gli spazi
<filo1234> enzotib: mi sa che paga gia le lettere ed in rosso
<crazyduck> infatti  ma me ne fa vedere solo due su tre mentre gparted me li  fa vedere tutti  3 come mai
<filo1234> crazyduck: uhm strano l'hai formattato?
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, wine da un po' di tempo mi va lentissimo a caricare, poi una volta caricato va normale, ma minuti interi a caricare, anche a voi fa cosi?
<crazyduck> filo1234: si in ntfs
<filo1234> crazyduck: be se devi installare ubuntu intanto formattalo in ext4 va
<filo1234> ma comunque dovrebbe vederlo
<filo1234> a meno che....non sia montato e per questo non te lo fa vedere
<filo1234> forse
<crazyduck> filo1234: ok quindi adesso posso  procedere install ubuntu'
<filo1234> se lo vede....
<crazyduck> filo1234:  uffa perche nn lo  vuole vedere e gparted lo rileva
<filo1234> crazyduck: scusa mi fai uno screenshot ?
<enzotib> filo1234: vieni male
<filo1234> lol
<crazyduck> filo1234: sto  digitando  da portatile e elo devo installare su un altro  pc
<filo1234> vabè allora non so cosa dirti
<crazyduck> filo1234:  vediamo  se riesco  a spiegarmi... ho  tre modi per installare ubuntu  uno accanto  a win uno che mi prende tutto  il disco  e il terzo che deciido  io dove metterlo giusto '
<filo1234> eh
<filo1234> crazyduck: ne hai anche un altro
<filo1234> fai il metodo manuale
<filo1234> guarda se in quel caso vede il disco
<crazyduck> filo1234: purtroppo ho fattrilevato come mi hai detto  al punto prima di formattare un ext4 e l'ho fatto
<crazyduck> filo1234: poi quando  faccio  install lui  vede solo due hd su  tre
<crazyduck> filo1234: non vede quello  in  ext4 ma solo i due dischi in ntfs
<filo1234> crazyduck: scusa ma io non ti capisco
<filo1234> 1 scrivi bene
<filo1234> 2 ti ho detto di scegliere installazione manuale
<crazyduck> filo1234: sto bene cercando  di eseguire la installazione manuale .. e ahime in questo  pc ho  tre hd 2 in  ntfs e uno ext4 ...
<crazyduck> filo1234: nel menù a tendina mi  fa vedere solo gli hd in formato ntfs e sono quelli  dove nn voglo mettere ubuntu
<filo1234> riavvia la live
<shadenzo> notte
<crazyduck> filo1234: guarda niente da fare la cosa strana e che con gparted mi rileva i tre dischi  e con  l'installazione manuale mi sa solo  due opzioni  su  dove installare ...
<crazyduck> filo1234: ti faccio un altra domanda forse ho capito l'arcano lui  me lo fa vedere in  gparted ma nelle info mi dice che nn è montato  come posso  fare per renderlo attivo
<crazyduck> filo1234: se ti mando una foto  ci dai un occhio  per favore
<crazyduck1> filo1234: niente nn risco ad installare cattura schermata da questa versione
<crazyduck1> come posso fare per portare un hd interno  dallo  stao di  unmount  allo stao  di mount
<crazyduck1> duqnue iul mio  hd con propietà di  gparted mi  dice not mouted ... come posso  fare per renderlo attivo
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-17
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<attempt> buongiorno a tutti
<Steeler> non sento l'audio su VBox dove ho Xp, per caso devo dareq qualche comando da terminale ?
<lukafulmine> Steeler hai installato le Guest Addictions?
<Steeler> lukafulmine, si, ho appena messo Vbox 4.0 il problema c'era anche con la versione vecchia, pensavo mettendo la versione 4 si sarebbe risolto.
<lukafulmine> hai provato ad installare le guest addiction con privilegi di amministratore?
<Steeler> lukafulmine, sto reistallando le guestaddioction, vediamo che succede.
<lukafulmine> ok
<Steeler> lukafulmine, fatto, nelle impostazioni ci metto pulse audio o alsa e poi ICH97 o altro?
<filo1234> Steeler: hai abilitato la scheda audio su vbox? e comunque se hai la scheda occupata da qualche programma che la usa sull'host, sulla guest non dovrebbe funzionare
<Steeler> filo1234, proprio non è istallato su xp virtualizzato.
<lukafulmine> clikki e fai " abilita audio", driver audio host: pulseAudio controller audio ICH AC97
<Steeler> lukafulmine, si è gia messo così
<lukafulmine> altra cosa che mi viene in mente è provare a disistallare virtualbox e reinstallarlo da zero
<filo1234> non serve
<Steeler> eppure una volta funzionava l'audio, boh
<lukafulmine> filo1234 certo che serve perchè lui dice di aver aggiornato la versione che aveva,quindi se nell'installazione fosse andato male qualcosa, o qualche file si è corrotto, l'audio non funziona
<filo1234> Steeler: mbho comunque non è un problema pretamente di Ubuntu...
<Steeler> filo1234, infatti.
<Steeler> a dopo
<filo1234> prett*
<filo1234> lukafulmine:
<filo1234> 10:13 < Steeler> lukafulmine, si, ho appena messo Vbox 4.0 il problema c'era anche con la versione vecchia, pensavo mettendo la versione 4 si sarebbe  risolto.
<lukafulmine> appunto l'ha aggiornata non reinstallata da zero
<filo1234> si ma hai letto ch eil problema ce l'aveva anche sull'altra versione o no? o lo leggo solo io?
<lukafulmine> si certo che ce lo aveva ma disinstallando il tutto e reinstallando e mettendo le estensioni dovrebbe funzionare
<filo1234> lukafulmine: vabè...chiudiamola qui...
<lukafulmine> filo1234, accetta il beneficio del dubbio...
<lukafulmine> Ciao a tutti adesso vado
<iLeW> Ciao a tutti, mi servirebbe sapere una cosa. Sto studiando un po di apache e sono nel mezzo della configurazione di VirtualHost. Tutto funziona. Però mi sto limitando a fare le richieste per questi host da terminale tramite metodo GET. Vorrei provare sul browser. I miei siti visrtuali si chiamano www.sito1.com e www.sito2.com. Vorrei quindi aprire il browser, scrivere www.sito1.com e vedere la pagina corrispondente. So che bisogna mo
<iLeW> file, qualcuno può aiutarmi? :)
<gigirock> ciaoatutti ho creato un lanciatore sul desktop ma non lancia niente: ho copiato la stringa del terminale dal quale tutto funziona dove sbaglio ?
<OverMe> ovvero?
<gigirock> ciao OverMe , aspe
<gigirock> OverMe, :  /usr/bin/tn5250 map=280 10.84.0.40
<gigirock> OverMe, sono na spinaccia..... devo chiamare il terminale ?
<OverMe> ma è una applicazione grafica o cli?
<gigirock> OverMe, e' un'applicazione terminale :)
<gigirock> OverMe, cli come dici tu
<OverMe> e quando hai fatto il lanciatore hai impostato "applicazione da terminale"?
<gigirock> mmm no :(
<gigirock> OverMe, smack....grazie
<lslugRoma> Salve a tutti da Roma... sono passato a dare un saluto alla comunità di Ubuntu :)
<enzotib> !ciao | lslugRoma
<ubot-it> lslugRoma: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lslugRoma> grazie a tutti
<iLeW> Ripeto , magari qualcuno adesso può aiutarmi. Sto studiando un po di apache e sono nel mezzo della configurazione di VirtualHost. Tutto funziona. Però mi sto limitando a fare le richieste per questi host da terminale tramite metodo GET. Vorrei provare sul browser. I miei siti visrtuali si chiamano www.sito1.com e www.sito2.com. Vorrei quindi aprire il browser, scrivere www.sito1.com e vedere la pagina corrispondente. So che bisogna 
<iLeW> file, qualcuno può aiutarmi? :)
<OverMe> iLeW, le richieste get come le hai fatte?
<iLeW> OverMe, le richieste GET funzionano, (GET / HTTP/1.1 e poi Host: www.sito1.com e lo spazio) e fin li ok. Ma io vorrei andare sul browser, scrivere http://www.sito1.com e vedere la pagina!
<enzotib> !chat | iLeW
<ubot-it> iLeW: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OverMe> iLeW, si ma con cosa ti sei collegato per fare le richieste get? nc?
<iLeW> netcat :) con nc localhost 8080
<OverMe> iLeW, allora dovrai cambiare il file /etc/hosts per evitare la richiesta al dns
<iLeW> OverMe, ho provato a modificare il file etc/hosts mettendo una riga 127.0.0.1 www.sito1.it ma non funziona!
<iLeW> OverMe, non so se va bene la modifica così e tra l'altro non riesco a riavviare con /etc/init.d/networking stop e poi start perchè mi dice che è deprecato o qualcosa del genere
<iLeW> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628328/
<enzotib> iLeW: le modifiche a /etc/hosts non richiedono il restart della rete
<iLeW> enzotib, ok per fortuna, tu hai qualche idea?
<enzotib> iLeW: un tuo messaggio precedente finisce con "so che bisogna", qual è il seguito?
<iLeW> enzotib: So che bisogna modificare, per fare ciò, il file etc/hosts ma non sono pratico di questo. Ma poi ho aggiunto che ho ho provato a modificare il file etc/hosts mettendo una riga 127.0.0.1 www.sito1.it ma non funziona!
<enzotib> iLeW: il browser che ti dice?
<iLeW> enzotib: un semplice errore di firefox di "connessione non riuscita"
<enzotib> iLeW: fa vedere il file /etc/hosts, su pastbin
<enzotib> !pastebin | iLeW
<ubot-it> iLeW: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> iLeW, pinga www.sito1.com e dimmi che ip ti da
<enzotib> iLeW: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 status cosa dice?
<iLeW> enzotib: il ping funziona e ho 192.168.1.36, apache funziona comunque non posso fare quel comando perchè l'ho installato in tmp (robe da università :P)
<iLeW> eenzotib, adesso arriva il pastebin
<iLeW> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628336/ c'è anchela riga con 192.168.1.36 perchè avevo provato anche quella
<OverMe> iLeW, può sembrare banale ma hai provato a chiudere il browser e riaprirlo?
<enzotib> mi pare sovrabbondante, quale indirizzo dovrebbe sceglirere la povera applicazione client?
<iLeW> OverMe, no non ho provato, provo ad aprire con chrome.
<iLeW> enzotib, non funziona neanche se metto solo una indirizzo
<iLeW> OverMe, enzotib, non funziona
<enzotib> iLeW: se il ping funziona, è un problema di conf del server apache, sulla cui cosa non sono in grado di aiutarti
<iLeW> ho provato sia a mettere solo 127.0.0.1 sia solo 192.168.1.36 ma non va. Ho inoltre provato ad aprire chrome ma non va...
<enzotib> iLeW: suppongo che non hai regole iptables attive, vero?
<iLeW> enzotib, no, cioè non so cosa sono a dire la verità...anche perchè in teoria per fare questa cosa ho fatto tutto il necessario, sono venuto qua perchè infatti è strano che non funzioni
<iLeW> enzotib, forse prima non hai letto, ma parlando con OverMe gli avevo anche detto che apache funziona correttamente, anche i virtualHost, infatti se faccio la richiesta da terminale, collegandomi con nc localhost 8080 e poi facendo la richiesta GET / HTTP/1.1 con seguente Host: www.sito1.com mi ritorna correttamente il codice di index.html
<iLeW> del sito1
<OverMe> iLeW, ma cosa scrivi nel browser?
<iLeW> OverMe: scrivo http://www.sito1.com ma anche se scrivo solo www.sito1.com non funziona
<OverMe> iLeW, e i :8080 non ce li metti?
<enzotib> eccollà
<iLeW> OverMe, no non ce li metto ma perchè in teoria nelle guide che avevo trovato il tutto sarebbe dovuto funzionare senza :8080...devo metterli? Vi giuro che in NESSUNA GUIDA c'era scritto di farlo...
<enzotib> iLeW: se il server serve sulla 8080, il client deve fare richieste sulla 8080, c'è poco da fare
<OverMe> iLeW, se apache non è sulla porta standard (80) glielo devi dire a mano
<OverMe> http://www.sito1.com:8080
<iLeW> OverMe, ah ecco, perchè di default è sulla 80, avete ragione ragazzi, che demente che sono, non ci avevo pensato, e infatti tutte le guide danno per scontato che apache è configurato sulla 80
<iLeW> OverMe, enzotib grazie mille ragazzi, perdonate l'ingenuità :(
<iLeW> Vi saluto per ora e vi ringrazio ancora! :)
<OverMe> bye
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ho problema con fastweb,dovrei reimpostare dati mia connessione wifi,ma se provo ad andare su myfastpage sul loro sito mi dice errore
<enzotib> hobo: e che c'entra ubuntu?
<hobo> firefox mi dice che il problema spesso è causato da blocco o rifiuto dei cookie
<hobo> niente spero,volevo info su come fare se avete idee,o se avete link altra stanza dedicata
<hobo> a questi temi
<filo1234> chiama fastweb
<stefano_> buongiorno a tutti. ho da poco installato ubuntu (e non sono pratico di linux) e ho una domanda: posso utilizzare sia kde che gnome nella stessa distribuzione, senza dover installare sia ubuntu che kubuntu ?
<attempt> si ma non conviene.
<attempt> usa ubuntu
<attempt> se metti due desktop insieme sullo stesso so poi ti mescola i menu. inoltre kde e' meno intuitivo come desktop.
<stefano_> mi piacerebbe utilizzare un po' tutti e 2 e poi decidere
<stefano_> posso caricare kubuntu in un VM ?
<attempt> prova kubuntu da cd live. usalo in live per un po.
<attempt> anche si in vbox
<stefano_> ok, grazie mille buon lavoro
<attempt> ci metti pure le guest addiction.
<bobbybong> ciao
<Gaggo> o hai
<Gaggo> ho un problema con un pacchetto
<Gaggo> uso ubuntu 11.4
<Gaggo> starei cercando di installare lmms ma vuole farmi fare un downgrade di wine
<Gaggo> naturalmente questa è una cosa stupida
<filo1234> Gaggo: perchè non usare lmms per linux che è nei repo?
<Gaggo> ehm
<Gaggo> VOGLIO usare lmms che è nei repo
<Gaggo> è compilato con wine perchè c'è il plugin per usare i vst
<filo1234> non capisco allora cosa c'entri cn wine 0.o
<Gaggo> perchè non sai cos'è lmms :)
<filo1234> ahh vero
<Gaggo> btw, a mio avviso le soluzioni sono 3
<massimo18> -.-
<Gaggo> 1) compilarselo per i cazzi propri, ma da un problema per un bug, non sono linkate le libqtcore e non ho intenzione di sbattermi
<Gaggo> 2) contattare chi ha pacchettizzato lmms per chiedergli di rifare il pacchetto con wine nuovo
<Gaggo> 3) ignorare la richiesta del downgrade e installarlo comunque
<Gaggo> escludendo la prima, come ho detto
<filo1234> scegline una e prova allora
<Gaggo> qui arriva il perchè sono qua
<massimo18> Gaggo: permettimi di dire una cosa: ma se sai già le soluzioni perchè chiedi a noi?
<massimo18> a ecco
<Gaggo> perchè non ho idea di come contattare il tizio, segnalare questa cosa a qualcuno o ancora meno ignorare la richiesta di apt
<Gaggo> avevo pensato di installarlo col --no-install-recommends
<Gaggo> ma wine non è l'unica dipendenza richiesta
<Gaggo> quindi non andrebbe una mazza dopo
<Gaggo> speravo conosceste un modo furbo per l'installazione o un modo per segnalare il problema
<filo1234> Gaggo: dpkg ha qualche opzione di forzatura
<filo1234> Gaggo: dpkg --force help
<filo1234> depends-version [!]    Trasforma i problemi con le dipendenze sulle versioni
<filo1234>                          in avvisi
<filo1234>   depends [!]            Trasforma tutti i problemi con le dipendenze in avvisi
<Gaggo> magically magical (cit)
<filo1234> a veere s epoi funzia
<filo1234> uhm
<filo1234> repeat
<filo1234> a vedere se poi funzia
<tesla81> ciao,dopo l' agiornamento da kubuntu 10.10 a 11.04 ,ho notato che kpackagekit ora mi chiede la password per installare gli aggiornamenti,vorrei tornasse come prima senza richiesta passw ?
<filo1234> veramente è una cosa normale che venga richiesta la password per svolgere compiti amministrativi
<filo1234> tesla81: forse avevi modificato qualcosa tu prima
<tesla81> guarda ero torppo contento che non chiedesse la passw,solo per gli aggiornamenti,per installare pack invece la chiedeva
<filo1234> tesla81: boh non ne ho idea ma non penso fosse un comportamento normale
<filo1234> quindi credo avessi modificato tu qualcosa nel sudoers probabilmente
<tesla81> appare pure un from che chiede di ricordare l'atentificazione per sempre o solo per la sessione,ma selezionando per sempre non ottengo nulla
<filo1234> uhm non so non avendo kde
<tesla81> cercando ho visto molti post che si lamentano del contrario,cioè che kpackagekit non chiedeva la passw per tutto
<nicotano> salve
<eddigei> coem faccio a ritardare la partenza di un servizio?
<Mike_Hood> ciao
<pelletta> Salve a tutti non riesco a installare kubuntu 11.04, si ferma su una schermata nera con il seguente errore: Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!
<OverMe> pelletta, portatile?
<pelletta> no, desktop
<pelletta> il processore è 64 bit, ho provato entrambe le versioni di kubuntu ma fa lo stesso errore
<massimo18> pelletta: forse la iso è guasta
<massimo18> riscarica la iso controllala e rimasterizza
<pelletta> ok, però è strano che tutti e due i dvd sono guasti
<massimo18> dvd?
<massimo18> pelletta: prendi la iso del cd
<pelletta> ho provato sia la versione 32 bit e 64 bit, stessi errori
<pelletta> ok, quindi riprovo con i cd
<massimo18> !release | pelletta
<ubot-it> pelletta: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<nicotano> pelletta, qui kubuntu  cd  http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/
<pelletta> sto scaricando... grazie
<massimo18> :)
<nicotano> pelletta, dopo confronta md5sum
<pelletta> certo
<nicotano> pelletta,  e masterizza cd vergine a 4x
<pelletta> si si, sempre a 4x
<nicotano> ok
<pelletta> sto scaricando entrambe le iso, 32 e 64 bit le provo entrambe visto che il processore è 64 bit
<massimo18> pelletta: se è 64 usa la 64
<nicotano> ciao carlotux  ;)
 * nicotano gli ho fatto paura ?
<Dimar> ciao ho un problema.."sembra esserci un errore di programmazione in aptdaemon..."nn riesco ad installare nnt
<samba_> Dimar, spiega bene il tuo prob
<Dimar> cerco di scaricare qualcosa da ubuntu sof center..ma al momento della installazione mi da quel messaggio
<Dimar> Sembra esserci un errore di programmazione in aptdaemon, il software che consente di installare e rimuovere programmi e di eseguire altre attività di gestione dei pacchetti
<Dimar> non do dove mettere mani
<jester-> Dimar: chiudi il sfot center apri un terminale, esegui sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade e posta eventuale errore nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste Dimar
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste Dimar'
<jester-> !paste | Dimar
<ubot-it> Dimar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dimar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628425/
<Dimar> alla fine mi esce questo
<jester-> Dimar: togli quel ppa che non risponde piu
<jester-> Dimar: aggiungere ppa, tranne qualche particolare caso. è sempre una pessima idea
<Dimar> come?
<jester-> Dimar: da software center/menu modifica/sorgenti software
<jester-> Dimar: altre fonti e toglilo
<jester-> Dimar: una vota fatto nel terminale dai sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Dimar> nn mi si apriva piu il software center
<Dimar> dov'è il menu?
<xdnyboy> ciao qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano?
<xdnyboy> ho problemi con il wifi
<jester-> Dimar: nel bordo della finestra sopra ci sono i menu
<jester-> xdnyboy: scheda tipo?
<gigio> salve a tutti, qualcuno mi dice perchè quando scarico il file per installare ubuntu mi dice  questo : il %1 non è stato installato corretamente o è stato modificato. si prega di installare nuovamente  il software o di contattare il supporto tecnico.  P.S. io sono parecchio ignorante di informatica
<xdnyboy> jester-,  è del sony vaio vpceb4c5e
<jester-> xdnyboy: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> gigio: spiegati meglio
<xdnyboy> jester-,  ricordo che c'era un modo per mostrarti quanto prodotto dal terminale, come si faceva?
<gigio> allora io provo a mettere il file su chiavetta per installare ubuntu.. (devo fare così giusto?) riavvio e non succede nulla.. allora provo doppio click sul file e mi dice quello che ho scritto prima
<jester-> !paste | xdnyboy
<ubot-it> xdnyboy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> gigio: metti su usb cioè?
<gigio> copio il file scaricato sulla chiavetta
<jester-> !usb | gigio segui la guida
<ubot-it> gigio segui la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Dimar> jester se vado su sorgenti sofware ci sono una lista di siti internet e in 5 di questi c'è http//ppa. ecc ecc
<jester-> Dimar: questo http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/rhythmbox/
<xdnyboy> jester-,  non era necessario incollare tutto, questa è la scheda: 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<jester-> xdnyboy: natty?
<xdnyboy> jester-,  si
<jester-> xdnyboy: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<xdnyboy> jester-,  potresti dirmi cos'è?
<jester-> firmware non open
<Dimar> no..ci rinuncio
<OverMe> :O
<ErVito> lol
<xdnyboy> jester-,  ho fatto, ora?
<gigio> ok la guida non la capisco, non trovo nel mio pc come fare a creare il disco di avvio!
<jester-> xdnyboy: fa vedere cosa risponde sudo iwconfig
<jester-> gigio: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download  in Burn your CD or create a USB drive
<jester-> metti il pallino a seconda della tua situazione e pigia show me how
<Fo5150> Salve a tutti qualcuno conosce un modo per spegnere in automatico il pc dopo la visione di un filmato (film ecc)
<Fo5150> tipo la funzione "spegni dopo riproduzione" di media player classic su windows
<xdnyboy> jester-,  perdonami, non ho capito il funzionamento di pastebin, io ho i miei risultati sul terminale, apro pastebin, li incollo, ottengo le stringhe numerate... e poi? come fai a vederle? devo incollarle comunque qui?
<xdnyboy> jester-,  richiedo scusa, ho capito
<xdnyboy> jester-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/628437/
<jester-> xdnyboy: la scheda c'è, non c'è la wifi nell'icona di rete nella tray?
<jester-> xdnyboy: piuttosto pigia un po poco
<jester->   Tx-Power=14 dBm   ci vorrebbe almeno un 30
<jester-> piglia un po poco*
<xdnyboy> jester-,  si c'è è solo che se provo a connettermi o a condividere la mia connessione non succede niente, però riesco a vedere le connessioni esistenti, ma gli altri non vedono le mie
<xdnyboy> jester-,  "piuttosto pigia un po poco" .. cosa vuol dire?
<jester-> xdnyboy: cioè?
<gigio> ok forse era meglio se mettevo ritardato come nick.. comunque quanti Mb deve essere grande il file .iso? se non ho capito male 750 ma il mio è 685Mb
<jester-> xdnyboy lasciando perdere la condivisione la connessione wifi funza o no
<iLeW> Ciao ragazzi :) Altra domanda per voi. Vorrei mandare un messaggio ad un altro pc in LAN. C'è un servizio su linux tipo il netsend (mi sembra che fosse) di windows? Mi ricordo che con il netsend di DOS io potevo mandare un messaggio anche a tutti i pc connessi alla LAN che vedevano il messaggio apparire come "pop up"? Nel caso fosse possibile chiedo anche se c'è qualche comando per mandare messaggi ad altri computer che però sono 
<jester-> gigio: è giusto 685, cosa hai scaricato
<ErVito> avrà nascosto il ssid
<xdnyboy> jester-,  no non funziona, non è un problema di scheda perchè con 7 funziona
<Dimar> jester- , ora mi esce questo solo tenendo aperto il software center http://paste.ubuntu.com/628438/
<jester-> xdnyboy: non è cha hai messo per caso la scheda in monitor mode con airccack?
<xdnyboy> jester-,  non so nemmeno cos'è :)
<jester-> Dimar: hai sempre quel ppa il cui server non risponde
<jester-> xdnyboy: parlavi dicondivisione
<Dimar> ma quello ke mi ha fatto vedere nn ce l'ho
<gigio> ho scaricato con torrent la versione desktop 11.04 il file si chiama ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso  è giusto?
<xdnyboy> jester-,  parlavo di una connessione ad-hoc tramite il gestore connessioni di ubuntu
<jester-> xdnyboy: clicchi la wifi nell'icona, ti chiede la pass, la dai e che succede
<xdnyboy> jester-,  sembra inizialmente connettersi, poi invece se riapro l'icona non è successo niente
<jester-> xdnyboy: intendi sei connesso col cavo e vorresti mettere su una ah-hoc wifi?
<jester-> xdnyboy: sono due cose diverse
<jester-> secondo me se cancelli la ad-hoc  e connetti la wifi funza
<xdnyboy> jester-,  esattamente, gli altri però non riescono a vedere la mia connessione creata, parlavo di condivisione intesa come condivisione internet
<jester-> xdnyboy: non è detto che la tua scheda supporti
<jester-> se la scheda non va in monitor mode puppi
<xdnyboy> jester-,  la supporta invece, perchè come detto prima, con 7 riesco a fare tutto
<jester-> oppure hai configurato male la ad-hoc
<Fo5150> gigio: se vuoi ti do una mano io in privato
<jester-> xdnyboy: dipende dal driver anche, io ho atheros su eeepc e macbbok e vanno
<xdnyboy> jester-,  ma anche lasciando perdere la ad-hoc, non riesco comunque a connettermi a qualsiasi altra rete wifi che mi capiti vicino!!
<gigio> si grazie! sarebbe stupendo! come si fa?
<Fo5150> gigio: ti contatto io tu accetta
<jester-> xdnyboy: che mi pare normale visto che, saalvo sprovveduti, uno la wifi è' protetta con pass
<gigio> ok
<Dimar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628443/ oraa mi da questo quando installo dal sft cent
<jester-> gigio: chiudi la ciofeca soft center a apri un terminale: sudo apt-get -f install
<Dimar> era x gigio o x me?
<jester-> Dimar: per te, :D
<Dimar> ehhe ok
<xdnyboy> jester-,  non è un problema di pass, tu dici che se io però la condivisione ad-hoc la faccio da un altro computer, e voglio agganciarmi con il mio a questa rete ad-hoc, quindi non crearla, ma solo connettermi, dovrebbe dare gli stessi problemi come se la creassi?
<jester-> xdnyboy: come non è un problema di pass. vedi la mia wifi, connetti e ti chiede una pass che non sai come cacchio pendi conneterti linux o winzoz che sia
<jester-> pensi di*
<Dimar> eh da un pò ke in una finestra viola del terminale dice che sta configurando il pacchetto...
<jester-> Dimar: finestra viola?
<Dimar> sfondo viola
<nicotano> è a lutto
<xdnyboy> jester-,  non mi interessa la pass! io non ho chiesto: mi manca la password come posso fare per connettermi?, il mio è un problema diverso, la rete wifi ad-hoc la creo io da un altro computer in casa, senza mettere alcuna password, oltretutto abito in campagna quindi non ho reti vicine
<jester-> Dimar: dai ok alla licenza
<Dimar> non reagisce :)
<jester-> xdnyboy: avrai configurato male la ad-hoc o il driver non la supporta
<jester-> xdnyboy: sul pc che manda altrimenti la vedresti
<xdnyboy> jester-,  il pc che manda?
<jester-> Dimar: batti control-c e rifai sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> la rete wifi ad-hoc la creo io da un altro computer in casa, senza mettere alcuna password, oltretutto abito in campagna quindi non ho reti vicine
<jester-> xdnyboy: quindi è un altro pc che manda la ad-hoc
<jester-> o no
<xdnyboy> jester-,  si infatti è così
<xdnyboy> jester-,  comunque devo presupporre sia un problema  di driver
<jester-> xdnyboy: se non vedi la rete in questione = non c'è
<Dimar> jester- , http://paste.ubuntu.com/628447/
<xdnyboy> jester-,  il bello è che io la rete la vedo!!! ma non riesco a connettermi
<jester-> Dimar: riavvia il pc va
<Dimar> :) ok
<jester-> xdnyboy: gnome?
<xdnyboy> jester-,  si
<xdnyboy> jester-,  ho provato a connettermi anche da terminale
<xdnyboy> jester-,  ma niente da fà
<jester-> xdnyboy: sudo apt-get install wicd && dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome  finito riavvia il pc
<jester-> xdnyboy: sudo apt-get install wicd && sudo  dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome  finito riavvia il pc
<jester-> mi ero dimenticato un sudo
<xdnyboy> jester-,  faccio, riavvio, provo la connessione, e rientro
<xdnyboy> jester-,  grazie per ora
<jester-> vai
<dimar_> eccomi jester-
<jester-> Dimar: sudo apt-get -f install
<dimar_> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<dimar_> lo do?
<jester-> dimar_: quindi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dimar_> non mi restituisce nnt
<jester-> dimar_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dimar_> mi rimette nella posizione inziale
<jester-> Dimar: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> dimar_: sudo apt-get upgrade
<dimar_> sta intallando
<dimar_> ora mi rimane così x l'eternità http://paste.ubuntu.com/628451/
<jester-> dimar_: piga tab che va su ok e batti enter
<jester-> o rimane si li a tempo indetrminato, basterebbe leggere
<salvod> salve a tutti sono salvod, linuxiano da aprile e ho combinato un casino... T.T
<salvod> praticamente mentre tentavo di mettermi il desktopcubico con compiz
<dimar_> jester- ,ok..ha installato quello ke doveva insomma
<dimar_> ora?
<jester-> dimar_: ridai sudo apt-get upgrade
<salvod> ho attivato e disabilitato tutti i gestori e plugin che mi chiedeva
<salvod> tra cui wall o una cosa del genere
<salvod> e mi sono sparite le 2 barre (oriz e vert)
<salvod> e ho solo il desktop e non posso fare nulla...
<jester-> salvod: mica devi installare nulla, devi solo installare compizconfig-setting-manager e abilitare il cubbo
<salvod> ho U. 11.04
<jester-> !gnomereset | salvod
<ubot-it> salvod: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<salvod> si ma quando l'ho fatto mi chiedeva di cambiare
<salvod> qualcosa...
<salvod> non ricordo i nomi tranne wall...
<salvod> ok proverò
<salvod> torno più tardi dopo il riavvio
<salvod> grazie!
<jester-> salvod: resetta gnome come indicato dal bot
<Odo> salvod, o prova anche a rimuovere solo .compiz anche facendo un rename
<jester-> salvod: riavviare la sessione = termina sessione e rientrare
<salvod> la cartella .compiz l'ho già eliminata completamente ma nn è successo niente...
<Odo> salvod, e hai fatto logout?
<salvod> procedo comunque nel rinominare...?
<salvod> si ho riavviato
<Odo> salvod, sei sicuro vero di averla tolta?
<jester-> salvod: direi di si almeno non rimangono dubbi
<salvod> non c'è una sorta di cronologia delle modifiche dalle quale posso tornare indietro?
<Odo> salvod, a sto punto come ha linkato jester- la voce del bot, pialla tutte le impostazioni e e amen
<jester-> salvod: hai installato anche il gestore finestre non ricordo il nome?
<salvod> si se non ricordo male
<salvod> ne voleva 1 diverso da wall
<salvod> e l'ho messo,
<dimar_> jester- ha installato tt quello ke doveva credo
<dimar_> ora?
<salvod> poi mi ha detto che c'erano dei plugin collegati a wall
<jester-> salvod:  e non è che per caso stai tentando di ravanare compiz in unity?  hai la barra con le icone sulla sinistra?
<salvod> e ho detto di toglierli (o disabilitarli non ricordo)
<salvod> come da lui proposto...
<jester-> dimar_: hai restituito tutti 0 ?
<salvod> si sono in unity
<dimar_> mi ha restituito l'impossibile
<salvod> no ero con l'interfaccia grafica
<jester-> salvod: in unity non c'è possibilità di fare nulla riguardo a compiz, usa gnome calssic
<salvod> non ho fatto da terminale
<salvod> no
<salvod> preferisco rinunciare
<salvod> agli effetti
<salvod> ma rivorrei le barre...
<salvod> XD
<jester-> salvod: non c'è nessuna perdita
<jester-> salvod: in unity dai unity --reset oltre a rinominare le cartelle
<salvod> tra unity e classic? vero... anzi in certi casi i programmi li trovo prima con classic... ma sono entrato in linux con utility e x il momento lo vorrei tenere...
<dimar_> jester-, quindi dovrebbe essersi risolto il problema ora?
<jester-> salvod: la scelta c'è poi uno usa quello che piu gli garba
<salvod> come? non riesco ad aprire il terminale... anche se premo SUPER non mi spunta nemmeno la riga di ricerca applicazioni... T.T
<jester-> dimar_: si
<dimar_> ora t dico
<jester-> salvod: alt-f2 e scrivi gnome-terminale
<salvod> ok
<salvod> un sec...
<jester-> gnome-terminal
<salvod> come apro firefox con linux senza barra
<salvod> visto ke al momento sono con win...?
<jester-> salvod: alt-f2 e scrivi gnome-terminal quindi unity --reset
<salvod> ok... provo e torno... grazie x l'aiuto
<jester-> salvod: poi alt-f2 e scrivi nautilus
<jester-> salvod: control-h e vedi le cartelle nascoste da rinominare
<frank____> salve a tutti, ho ricompilato il kernel mesi fa x un vecchio portatile, ora ho installato eclipse con apt, ma non parte xche il nome del kernel manda in crisi il framework
<frank____> c'è un modo di cambiare il nome del kernel senza ricompilarlo? ho ancora i deb
<jester-> frank____: usa quello di serie ufficiale
<dimar_> jester- , grazie va bene ora!
<jester-> ok
<shadenzo> frank____  mi sa che il tipo di suporto che chiedi e fuori standard   qui  -.-
<frank____> shadenzo chiedo solo se c'è un modo x cambiare il nome del kernel senza ricompilarlo
<shadenzo> sisi no prob  , per quel che mi riguarda non lo so
<jester-> non mi pare
<frank____> jester- il problema è che ho una 56k in questo momento e non riesco a scaricarla in tempi brevi, devo risolvere con quello che ho purtroppo!!!
<jester-> frank____: sinceramente non saprei
<xdnyboy> jester-,  ho installato il programma
<frank____> ok, grazie tante ragazzi, devo sistemare una roba x lunedi, e non ho tempo di chappinare, dovrò andare a scrocco di un pc da qualcuno... Grazie tante ancora a presto!!!
<xdnyboy> jester-,  me le vede ma non funziona nulla lo stesso
<jester-> xdnyboy: rimossi network-manager e network-manager-gnome?
<jester-> xdnyboy: fa vedere cat /etc/network/interfaces
<xdnyboy> jester-,  si, e adesso sto chattando con un altro pc, perchè utilizzavo una chiavetta 3, e senza il network manager non riesco a connettermi
<jester-> xdnyboy: senza nm per la chiavetta devi usare wvdial
<xdnyboy> ok come lo installo?
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Wvdial
<shadenzo> ciao frank__  una curiosità , come mai haidovuto compilare il kernel    :  pc veramente datato ?  supporto per hw caduto in disuso ?
<jester-> xdnyboy: e dallo stesso pc da winzoz si connette alla ad-hoc?
<xdnyboy> jester-,  ovviamente si :)
<xdnyboy> ho provato a creare la ad-hoc sia con ubuntu che con winzoz, e su tutti i pc funziona, compresi i cellulari
<xdnyboy> prima ho visto che sembra che non riesca ad ottenere l'indirizzo ip della connessione
<salvod> rieccomi
<salvod> allora...
<salvod> alt+f2 non succedeva niente...
<salvod> così ho cancellato tutte quelle cartelle che mi dicevaate, ho riavviato
<salvod> ed è rispuntato tutto! XD
<salvod> ma ho perso tutte le impostazioni...
<salvod> T.T
<salvod> così ho rimesso le cartelle ai loro posti
<salvod> e (ora che posso lanciare il terminale) ho lanciato unity --reset
<salvod> e mi ha restituito questo:
<salvod> salvo@salvatore-PC:~$ unity --reset WARNING: Unity currently default profile, so switching to metacity while resetting the values Backend     : gconf Integration : true Profile     : unity Adding plugins Initializing core options...done Window created on XQueryTree, map state isViewable? 0 Window created on XQueryTree, map state isViewable? 0 Window created on XQueryTree, map state isViewable? 0 Window created on XQueryTree, map sta
<salvod> era più lunga la risp... cmq...
<xdnyboy_> jester-,  mi si era disconnesso, dimmi pure
<salvod> dite che se riavvio avendo dinuovo le cartelle mi sparisce dinuovo tutto?
<iLeW> Ragazzi, un equivalente per sistemi linux di Net Send di windows? smbclient può andare? non riesco a farlo funzionare però...
<jester-> salvod: va in gnome classic non effetti
<jester-> che mi sa che non hai il 3d
<xdnyboy_> jester-,  ora provo a connettermi con la kiavetta arrivo
<salvod> in che senso "va in gnome classic non effetti"?
<salvod> l'accelerazione 3d ce l'ho... anche se ho i driver opengl...
<jester-> salvod: termina sessione, al gdm metti user e pass. sotto compare una barra, clicchi su ubuntu e cambi
<giulio> ciao ragazzi, vi posso chiedere un aiuto? mi sto cimentando da poco sul OS UBUNTO 10.10 e non riesco ad installare i driver per lo scanner LIDE 110 della CANON. Qualcuno sa come si fa?
<jester-> giulio: il driver ce l'hai?
<giulio> si ma è compatibile solo per win 7 e altri.
<jester-> giulio: serve quello per linux
<jester-> giulio: sudo xsane non lo trova?
<giulio> allora non c'è
<giulio> ho provato ma non trova nulla forse sbaglio qualcosa
<jester-> giulio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595801
<giulio> provo, grazie
<iLeW> Ragazzi, un equivalente per sistemi linux di Net Send di windows? smbclient può andare? non riesco a farlo funzionare però...
<chiara930> ciao... ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti
<chiara930> praticamente non riesco a fare nessun aggiornamento ma non capisco il perchè
<chiara930> ho l'ultima versione di ubuntu...
<chiara930> ho tentato di risolvere il problema seguendo alcune guide sul web ma non ho rilsolto nulla
<chiara930> qualcuno qui mi può aiutare?
<chiara930> ci sono un centinaio di utenti qui dentro ma nessuno è in grado di aiutarmi... wow....
<Alfasus> salve, non vedo più i filmati flash
<morosr> ciao a tutti! Qualcuno ha installato o sa come installare ubuntu su un acer tablet a500 con android?
<nicotano> buona sera
<dimar> jester- , posso disturbarti un'altra volta?:)
<sh0t> salve qualcuno mi da una mano ad installare ubuntu via rete? Ho un 2 pc attaccati con un cavo ethernet...su uno il server ho installato dhcp tftp il client quando si avvia prende l'ip però poi mi dice timeout per quanto riguarda tftp
<sh0t> e altri errori quali...
<sh0t> PXE-E11 ARP timeout
<sh0t> PXE-E38 tftp cannot open connection
<sh0t> ahh niente mi mi è partito
<sh0t> :) non avevo dato l'ip ad eth0 del server..:)
<dimar> xkè ho la icona incoming di amule che nn posso aprire?
<digital1> Salve a tutti
<bunga> mi crasha il plugin VCL su alcuni video
<bunga> che fare?
<bunga> con chromium
<lonejack> ho un grosso problema. Il PC mi dice allo startup gruppo descriptor 512 checksum is invalid
<lonejack> eseguire fsck manualmente senza opzioni -a o -p
<lonejack> sulla /home per capirci
<lonejack> mi date qualche aiuto?
<filo1234> lonejack: avvia una live e lancia un sudo fsck sulla partizione indicata
<lonejack> l'ho lanciata da root
<lonejack> filo1234, vengono fuori sul video una moltitudine di numeri
<filo1234> lonejack: lascialo fare
<lonejack> ok
<lonejack> filo1234, ma è due minuti che vengono fuori numeri...
<sh0t> salve ho ancora un problema con l'installazione via rete di ubuntu
<sh0t> adesso mi dice
<sh0t> "Il mirror dell'archivio Ubuntu specificato non è disponibile o non contiene un file Release valido. Provare un mirror diverso"
<sh0t> ho provato altri mirror ma non è questo il problema
<sh0t> eppure il server fa da gateway in modo corretto perché riesco a pingare se avvio una shell sul client...
<sh0t> e il problema non è nemmeno il dns perché ho messo un dns valido su resolv.conf del client
<sh0t> idee?
<e-DI0-t> mmmh rieschi a pingare cosa da dove sh0t? O per meglio dire, il forwarding è a 1 in sysconfig ?
<filo1234> lonejack: lascialo fare
<digital1> qualcuno sa' dirmi perchè co la 10.04 navigavo alla grande e con l'aggiornamento alla 11.04 la navigazione fa schifo?
<sh0t> si si il forwarding è a 1 sul server...per esempio dal client riesco a pingare un ip "fuori"..non riesco a testare il dns sul client però perché sul client ho busybox e il suo ping sembra accettare solo indirizzi ip e non nomi
<e-DI0-t> mmh
<e-DI0-t> busybox dannat
<e-DI0-t> nsclookup c'è in busybox?
<sh0t> mm no
<e-DI0-t> mh
<sh0t> aspetta che sembra che abbia altri problemi di rete
<e-DI0-t> akllora, nel dubbio mi chiamo fuori che c'ho il cervello e noin solo in pappa
<sh0t> non pingo piu nulla
<sh0t> :)
<e-DI0-t> Evviva! \o/
<sh0t> boh adesso non me lo dice più
<sh0t> non mi dice più un cacchio...
<e-DI0-t> mmmh
<e-DI0-t> ah è andato shot
<e-DI0-t> gli volevo chiede di dirmene di piu'..bobbe'...fa nient
<ricky1966> ciao a tutti
<bobbybong> ciao ricky1966
<ricky1966> ho una kubuntu 11.04
<ricky1966> oggi ho fatto l'aggiornamento di flash e non funziona piu
<ricky1966> ho tolto e messo il 64 bit
<ricky1966> (ho un amd 64)
<ricky1966> funziona molto male
<ricky1966> anche voi avete problemi ?
<bobbybong> io con il 32bit tutto ok
<ricky1966> ma su 64 bit o 32 ?
<bobbybong> si
<ricky1966> si cosa ?
<bobbybong> amd athlon 64
<ricky1966> bhooo
<ricky1966> provo a togliere la lib e mettere quella sa 32
<jester-> ricky1966: installato da repo?
<ricky1966> la 64 no, ho seguito da forum
<ricky1966> wget e mv
<ErVito> lol
<jester-> ricky1966: tolglilo e installa flashplugin-installer
<ricky1966> da repo ?
<jester-> ricky1966: eh
<jester-> ricky1966: softeare center o pat
<jester-> apt
<ricky1966> si intendevo così
<ricky1966> provo
<jester-> ricky1966: wget è mv è diverso
<ricky1966> ma da apt mette la 32 o la 64 ?
<jester-> ricky1966: ti mette un flash che funza
<dimiandre> ciao a tutti, non riesco ad aggiungere un repository sono su ubuntu 11.04 e dò questo comando:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gijzelaar/opencv2 ma mi dice comando inesistente.. come si aggiungono i repository  ?
<dimiandre> boh nulla ora me lo ha preso, grazie lo stesso
<dimiandre> ciau
<enzotib> dimiandre: forse è apt-add-repository
<ricky1966> jester sembra andare, però prima non riuscivo, non capisco, avevo tolto i pacchetti e reinstallati, ma non andava
<Daredevil> empathy non mi si connette più a facebook
<Daredevil> può dipendere dai permessi di facebook?
<pelletta> Salve ragazzi, ho ancora problemi. Ho scaricato il cd di kubuntu ma non installa, stavolta esce l'errore kernel panic not syncing VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1)
<pelletta> Può essere per via di qualche incompatibilità hardware?
<attempt> hai controllato il checksum del cd?
<attempt> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<attempt> pelletta devi assicurarti che l'immagine iso sia corretta
<pelletta> si il cd funziona e l'ho testato anche su altri pc
<attempt> e' messo con win o da solo?
<pelletta> da solo
<attempt> allora da live fai un checkdisk
<pelletta> ok
<attempt> poi lo riformatti sempre da live con kparted o gparted in ext4 tutto quanto il disco.
<attempt> puo' essere che il disco abbia qualche settore danneggiato...
<pelletta> non me lo fa fare il checkdisk, esce subito l'errore
<attempt> momento
<attempt> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<attempt> il comando cancella l'intera tabella partizioni del disco
<attempt> dopodiche' da live lo formatti in ext4
<pelletta> dove lo inserisco il comando?
<attempt> installa se non c'e' kparted o gparted sull live.
<attempt> apri konsole
<pelletta> la live non parte
<attempt> la live non parte. e' un cd?
<pelletta> si, oggi avevo provato anche i dvd, stessi errori
<attempt> ah ma e' la live che non parte? non e' l'installazione su hd che non parte.
<pelletta> purtroppo non funziona nulla, volevo far partire la live per installarlo ma non va
<attempt> non trova il file sistem root per un problema su un blocco del cd che non riesce a leggere.
<attempt> può essere sia il cd non buono sia il lettore con problemi. quel pc e' in grado di bootare da usb?
<pelletta> purtroppo no
<attempt> dimentica quel che ti ho detto sull'hard disk.
<pelletta> ok, provo a cambiare lettore
<attempt> devi essere inoltre sicuro che il cd sia ok.
<pelletta> si si, su un altro pc funziona bene
<pelletta> mo smonto il lettore di quel pc e provo con quello
<attempt> io proverei a cambiare il lettore allora.
<pelletta> speriamo sia il lettore....
<attempt> perlomeno circoscrivi il problema.
<attempt> non riesce a montare la partizione principale perche' non riconosce il filesistem a causa di un blocco di dati che non legge. dice.
<attempt> e siccome legge dal cd. o e' il cd o il cd rom.
<attempt> il pc e' scrauso?
<pelletta> non molto
<attempt> quanta ram?
<pelletta> la scheda video è nuova, messa oggi
<pelletta> il processore è un athlon 64 5300+
<pelletta> 3 gb di ram
<attempt> cambia il lettore cd.
<pelletta> ho installato le precedenti versioni su pc che confronto a questo erano rottami
<attempt> quando masterizzi una iso di un so fallo a 4x massimo di velocità
<pelletta> si si, sempre 4x
<attempt> appunto. e' impossibile che non parta. piuttosto e' strano che non puoi bootare da usb.
<pelletta> ho visto nel bios, non c'è la voce usb
<attempt> dovresti controllare. inserisci una usb. vai nel bios. controlli la lista degli hd. se elenca la usb la puoi mettere come primo disco - come fosse un vero hd- poi metti la sequenza di boot come hd,cdrom,floppy per ultimo.
<attempt> neanche io ho la voce usb. ma se metto una usb me la mette in lista come fosse un hd. a quel punto lo metto come 1°hd. e cambio la sequenza mettendo boot prima da hd e poi cdrom. boota da usb.
<attempt> quindi controlla se fa' uguale anche a te.
<pelletta> ok, provo subito
<attempt> se puoi bootare da usb metti su altro pc unetbootin. usi il programma unetbootin per farti una live avviabile da usb nella pennetta.
<attempt> ti serve anche la iso del so. ma unetbootin se glielo chiedi se la riscarica anche da internet.
<attempt> se ti parte e ti carica kubuntu poi dal desktop dai installa kubuntu e sei a posto.
<pelletta> ok, grazie proverò come hai detto
<pelletta> speriamo bene
<attempt> ok
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<tasx> coma mai installando ubuntu 11.04 amd64 non parte di default unity??
<pelletta> ho provato con unetbootin, ho selezionato start kubuntu ma esce il solito errore
<pelletta> riprovando ha anche aggiunto: BUG Bad page state in process swapper pfn:35b3b
<attempt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1263778
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-18
<attempt> che sia un problema di ram? i banchi sono montati bene?, sono tutti uguali?. tanto per provare avvia il pc con un solo banco di ram. se il difetto persiste e ne hai tre poi provi con solo il secondo e poi con solo il terzo. se per caso con uno di questi kubuntu parte installalo intanto.
<attempt> notte
<onebitxajax> buodi
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<palolo> ciao, mi date un link per avere i requisiti harware per ubuntu 11.04, sopratutto per la scheda video? grazie
<massimo18> palolo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<palolo> massimo18: ok grazie, avevo comunque dato un occhiata a quel link, ma dovendo comprare una scheda video (non voglio più usare quella integrata nella scheda madre), cercavo qualche consiglio su quale
<massimo18> palolo: bhe lì hai tutti i problemi delle varie schede di conseguenza puoi farti un'idea di quale ne ha meno
<palolo> stacco, buona giornata
<glpiana> ola
<kalos> -.-
<sigmund> salve a tutti!
<sigmund> ho un problema con il bluetooth sulla mia lucid 64 bit! non riesco a ricevere file dal cellulare, mi dice impossibile connettersi, nella condivisione files, è tutto abilitato! cosa potrebbe essere?
<sigmund> boh, ha appena ricominciato ad andare...
<sigmund> avrà avuto paura delle vostre risposte :-P
<sigmund> a presto!!!!
<Ola86> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ola86> ciao raga
<onebitxajax> jester-: indovina cosa ho installato :D
<onebitxajax> a proposito
<jester-> onebitxajax: ??
<onebitxajax> chi vuole un po di buona musica  http://kaz231.wrzuta.pl/playlista/1WNoHHSyPeI/the_killers
<Ola1986> ciao raga
<onebitxajax> jester-: ho installato "finalmente" debian
<onebitxajax> ho fatto un bel giro :)
<onebitxajax> mi ci trovo bene
<Ola86> ciao ragazzi
<Ola86> buongiorno a tutti
<Ola86> dovrei modificare i permessi ad un blocco di cartelle, una dentro l'altra.
<Ola86> esiste un comando che lo faccia?
<jester-> onebitxajax: poi in #debian-it c'è, eventualmente, un'ottima assistenza
<onebitxajax> jester-: sono gia li , ma non mollo qui perche mi piacete :D
<jester-> :-)
<glpiana> Ola86, usa chmod o chown con l'opzione recursive
<onebitxajax> specialmente massimo18 che non ho ancora capito perche mi ha messo in ignore list
<glpiana> !permessi | Ola86
<ubot-it> Ola86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<onebitxajax> massimo18: :P
<glpiana> Ola86, oppure lo fai pervia grafica tramite le preferenze
<glpiana> !chat | onebitxajax
<ubot-it> onebitxajax: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ola86> ho provato, praticamente dovrei dare -R su comando... così: sudo chmod 777 -R /.../..../......
<onebitxajax> ? ho sbagliato chan?
<onebitxajax> buahahahhaha
<onebitxajax> si si
<glpiana> Ola86, però?
<onebitxajax> scusate
<glpiana> onebitxajax, basta please
<Ola86> però non va :)
<Ola86> ora riprovo... asp
<enzotib> Ola86: un eccesso di punti?
<Ola86> cioè.. asp i punti sono per indicare che poi nel comando dovrei scrivere il nome della cartella
<enzotib> Ola86: il 777 non è mai una soluzione, btw
<Ola86> mi serve per fare una intranet nella mia associazione.
<Ola86> praticamente ho installato joomla 1.5 e per installare i componenti devo avere le cartelle scrivibili...
<Ola86> cmq poi una volta installato le rimetto con i permessi sicuri!
<Ola86> e poi che so io.... non c'è nessuno che si intende molto di pc per fare qualche danno
<Ola86> capito?
<Hot> enzotib, ti posso disturbare ?
<enzotib> Hot: dimmi
<Hot> ciao enzotib  :) anni fa ,abilitando un'opzione o installando un'applicazione,cliccando con il tasto destro su una cartella dentro gnome,nell'elenco delle opzioni possibili mi appariva quella di aprire una finestra di terminale proprio in quella cartella (es. la cartella è in \pippo\pluto\neutrone) e cliccando sul tasto destro>open terminal here mi apriva la finestra di terminale già in quella sottocartella
<enzotib> !info nautilus-open-terminal
<ubot-it> nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-1 (natty), package size 47 kB, installed size 836 kB
<enzotib> Hot: ^^
<Hot> grazie :D
<frigOvuotO> ciao
<Hot> enzotib, sei il mio riferimento per linux ;)
<frigOvuotO> durante un aggiornamento mi si è aperta una finestra che non posso chiudere con debconf e mi da delle opzioni da scegliere  sda/b/c.....io uso startup-manager    che devo fare?
<enzotib> Hot: votami alle prossime elezioni!
<Hot> più pilu pe tutti ?
<enzotib> yeah!
<Hot> e cosa vuoi fare per i poveri ?
<enzotib> meglio non averci a che fare con la politica, chiudiamo l'OT
<Hot> (un'emerito cazzo risponderebbe quell'attore la di cui non mi viene il nome )
<enzotib> Antonio Albanese
<ErVito> cettola qualunque!!!
<Hot> ecco bravo
<ErVito> mio compaesano
<enzotib> a dopo
<Hot> sisi,mica volevo entrare in discorsi politici,ci mancherebbe
<Hot> ciao
<nicotano> buondì
<bigmahatma> ciao non riesco a connettermi ad un sito, mentre da un'altro PC di casa posso. come mai?
<domenico> salve a tutti
<domenico> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi in una cosa semplice semplice?
<domenico> non riesco a trasferire file da ubuntu alla mia partizione mac perchè mi dice che è sola lettura
<domenico> come posso risolvere?
<domenico> grazie
<eddigei> salve
<eddigei> devo far partire un servizio per ultimo come faccio?
<frigOvuotO> gli aggiornamenti continua a girare sulla stessa riga.....
<domenico> nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<eddigei> domenico,
<eddigei> ma i file li devi trasferire su un altro pc
<eddigei> ?
<domenico> no
<eddigei> ah ok
<domenico> da una partizione all'altra
<domenico> mi dice solo lettura
<domenico> penso sia una cosa semplice
<domenico> no?
<eddigei> ma la partizione te la monta in automatico?
<domenico> si
<domenico> quando ci clicco sopra
<eddigei> ma copi d aterminale o da interfaccia grafica?
<domenico> interfaccia grafica
<eddigei> allora
<eddigei> pri un terminale
<eddigei> e scrivi
<eddigei> sudo nautilus .
<eddigei> e poi prova a fare la copia cosi
<domenico> copia da terminale
<domenico> io non ne capisco nulla
<domenico> mi sento un idiota ma so fare solo il drag and drop
<eddigei> fai coem ti ho detto
<eddigei> è semplice
<eddigei> anzi senno fai
<eddigei> alt+f2
<eddigei> e scrivi gksu nautilus
<eddigei> metti la tu apass e copi
<domenico> ma sono su root
<eddigei> cioè?
<domenico> non trovo la partizione
<eddigei> cerca in media
<eddigei> cerca in /media/tuaPartizioneMAC
<domenico> media è vuoto
<domenico> ma com'è possibile?
<eddigei> apri la partizione normalmente
<eddigei> coem facevi prima
<eddigei> e clicca
<domenico> ok
<eddigei> ctrl+l
<FloodBotIt1> eddigei: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<eddigei> :D
<eddigei> leggi che c'è scritto sulla barra quella è la posizione della partizione
<domenico> ok
<domenico> non c'è scritto nulla nella partizione
<domenico> facendo ctrl+l mi dà la posizione dove mi trovo
<domenico> essendo in root mi fa vedere solo una /
<eddigei> si ma te devi andare priam nella cartelal dove sono i fiel da copiare
<eddigei> cosi vedi la posizione
<domenico> sono sul desktop
<domenico> e li ho localizzati
<domenico> adesso?
<eddigei> adesso fai al copia come ti ho detto prima aprendo nautilus come root
<domenico> ma sono già su nautilus
<domenico> ok non preoccuparti....so che essendo un super newbie è difficile per me
<domenico> se solo il file non fasse grande 35 Gb
<domenico> avresti qualche consiglio alternativo per sposare un file da 35 giga da un posto all'altro?
<domenico> il problema è semplice. Ho un HD con cose molto importanti che riesco a leggere solo con Ubuntu. All'interno c'è un solo file indivisibile da 35 giga. Come posso trasferirlo su un altro sistema?
<domenico> se qualcuno ha un'idea qualsiasi per favore mi faccia sapere. grazie
<domenico> le ho provate davvero tutte
<Holden> domenico, se puoi collegare un hd usb a quel sistema il lavoro diventa semplice
<Daredevil> sono riuscito tramite una semplicissima procedura guidata ad installare la mia stampante canon pixma mp250 e anche lo scanner. non riesco da Xsane a controllare la deretinatura. c'è un modo?
<bigmahatma> ciao. Qualcuno mi puo aiutare? Non riesco a visitare un sito internet dal mio computer, mentre non c'e' nessuno problema da un altro PC (sulla stessa rete).
<nicotano> salve
<Daredevil> alla faccia del supporto, va bè diciamo che è domenica.
<bigmahatma> nessuno?
<nicotano> !nessuno | bigmahatma
<ubot-it> bigmahatma: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<enzotib> bigmahatma: apri un terminale e scrivi host www.sitodavisitare.com
<enzotib> !pastebin | bigmahatma
<ubot-it> bigmahatma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<eddigei> devo cambaire la priorita di un servizio in rc coem faccio?
<bigmahatma> enzotib: sembra funzionare, mi trova l'IP
<enzotib> eddigei: guarda update-rc.d
<enzotib> bigmahatma: dallo stesso pc dove col browser non va?
<bigmahatma> si
<enzotib> bigmahatma: è impostato un proxy, sul sistema o sul browser?
<bigmahatma> no, e' una semplice connessione adsl con wireless
<eddigei> enzotib,  si ho visto ma per far partire un servizio per ultimo devo mettere a SS un volore piu alto di tutti?
<bigmahatma> ho il dhcp e il dns in automatico, come sull'altro computer.
<enzotib> eddigei: sì
<eddigei> bigmahatma, prova a inserire un gateway
<eddigei> fai route e vedi che esce
<enzotib> bigmahatma: altre pagine funzionano?
<bigmahatma> funziona tutto tranne quella pagina
<bigmahatma> e' la mia mail all'uni, vorrei leggerla. e' un https:// se puo servire..
<fre> salve ragazzi !!
<enzotib> bigmahatma: ma ti chiede mica di acquisire un certificato?
<fre> buon pomeriggio a tutti !!
<bigmahatma> no no
<eddigei> bigmahatma, cioè ti naviga ovunque tranne su quella pagina?
<bigmahatma> esatto
<eddigei> ma nn è che è down?
<filo1234> hai ripulito la cache del browser?
<eddigei> prova a pingarla?:D
<bigmahatma> ho provato ad aprirla anche da Debian, che mi gira in kvm sotto ubuntu, ma non va lo stesso. Provo dall'altro PC, e va 8|
<nicotano> magari il server fa la settimana corta e riapre lunedi
<enzotib> bigmahatma: hai qualche firewall?
<fre> da quando sono passato a natty ho problemi nello spegnimento del pc. Ho provato sia coi moduli sia con l'aggiornamento del kernel, ma senza risolvere.  Il fatto è che non è una cosa sistematica... capita con una media di circa di 1 volta su 4. Non capisco a cosa sia dovuto !!
<filo1234> bigmahatma: tracepath www.sito.com
<bigmahatma> enzotib: non credo.. come controllo?
<bigmahatma> filo1234: funziona, gia provato..
<enzotib> bigmahatma: sudo iptables -L
<eddigei> bigmahatma, ma che errore da il browser?
<filo1234> hai ripulito la cache del browser?
<bigmahatma> filo1234: si.
<bigmahatma> enzotib: mi da una lista di cose, non mi e' chiaro..
<bigmahatma> il browser mi dice "unable to connect. Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at webmail.rug.nl"
<bigmahatma> enzotib: se puo servire ti pasto l'output di iptables
<rio_> ciao a tutti..... ho scaricato dal sito uffucliale qiesto emulatore: pcsx2-0.9.8-r4594-linux.tar.gz     ora lo devo decomprimere tramite il seguente comando (giusto??): sudo tar zxvf pcsx2-0.9.8-r4594-linux.tar.gz il risultato è il seguente: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628743/
<rio_> cosa sbaglio?
<filo1234> bigmahatma: è abilitato java in firefox?
<bigmahatma> come controllo?
<nicotano> rio_, perché lo decomprimi con sudo tar ?  clicca destro sul file estrai qui ed è fatto
<filo1234> o per caso hai qualche plughin che blocca javascript?
<enzotib> bigmahatma: pasta, va
<filo1234> bigmahatma: nei componenti aggiuntivi
<Daredevil> se faccio una scansione con simplescan mi viene molto bene. con xsane no. evidentemente devo cambiare le impostazioni di default del secondo.
<rio_> ah è vero....  -.-"  ..... allora a cosa serve il comando che ho dato io?? :)
<nicotano> rio_, sudo tar opzioni path se devi decomprimerlo in altra directory  della quale non hai i permessi
<filo1234> rio_: a decomprimere da riga di comando....ma il sudo non devi metterlo
<bigmahatma> enzotib: grazie: http://pastebin.com/TnUZ6Kv9
<bigmahatma> filo1234: no, dovrebbe andare java
<enzotib> bigmahatma: direi che hai un firewall
<Aizram> rio_, visto che il messaggio di errore dice che file o directory mancante magari non l'hai scritto nel modo corretto
<Aizram> perchè vi complicate la vita ?
<filo1234> e pure bello guarnito quel firewall
<bigmahatma> enzotib: mh.. non ricordo di averlo messo..
<filo1234> -.-
<Daredevil> altra domanda: come mai empathy non si connette a facebook in questi giorni? sarà mica che facebook ha negato i permessi?
<bigmahatma> come lo rimuovo?
<enzotib> forse l'ho fatto io in un momento di depressione
<filo1234> enzotib: mo controllo se l'hai fatto pure a me va
<rio_> allora ho un po di problemi di comprensione...... il file si chiama: pcsx2-0.9.8-r4594-linux.tar.gz          se lo volessi fare il passaggio "estrai qui" da terminale cosa dovrei scrivere precisamente??
<Aizram> enzotib, :D
<Aizram> lol
<enzotib> Aizram: ;)
<Daredevil> facebook non viene autenticato
<enzotib> bigmahatma: sudo iptables -F e poi riprova il sito
<filo1234> rio_: tar xvf file.tar.gz
<enzotib> filo1234: con la z
<filo1234> rio_: tar xvfx file.tar.gz
<filo1234> se ciao
<filo1234> rio_: tar xvfz file.tar.gz
<enzotib> filo1234: la f ultima
<enzotib> :)
<fre> nessuno sa cosa potrei fare ?? Magari una pista da seguire....... perchè è davvero fastidioso e credo andando avanti così la prima cosa che mi gioco è l'hdd !!
<rio_> e ma non funziona lo stesso:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628745/
<filo1234> enzotib: va lo stesso
<enzotib> fre: fre cat /proc/cmdline, su pastebin
<bigmahatma> enzotib: ti ringrazio molto.
<filo1234> e pure senza la z
<enzotib> filo1234: uhm, è smart, allora, non credevo
<bigmahatma> ora che ci penso, giorni fa ho installato iplist e ipblock. probabilmente mi hanno aggiunto qualche regola a iptables.
<filo1234> eh probabilmente
<enzotib> eccollà
<filo1234> ma solo qualche regola erò
<filo1234> rio_: è implicito che devi dare il comando nella dir in cui hai il file.tar
<enzotib> rio_: locate pcsx2-0etcectera
<filo1234> sarà in Scaricati probabilmente
<enzotib> fre: parliamo qui, è meglio
<enzotib> fre: in un terminale esegui il comando: cat /proc/cmdline, e l'output lo metti su pastbein
<enzotib> !pastebin | fre
<ubot-it> fre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rio_> filo1234: il file si trova sulla Scrivania dunque anche se do il seguente comando mi da errore:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628746/
<Aizram> rio_, da dove hai preso il file
<Aizram> così provo .....
<rio_> il sito?
<enzotib> rio_: fai prima cd Scrivania
<Aizram> poi manca parte dell'errore .... tu  sei sul desktop?
<rio_> si sono sul desktop
<enzotib> rio_: pwd
<rio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628749/
<Aizram> ls
<enzotib> vai Aizram, sei tutti noi (che andiamo a mangiare :)
<Aizram> ma no
<Aizram> io caffè :D
<enzotib> ma sì
<rio_> ls cosa??
<Aizram> :(
<Aizram> domanda .... che hai dentro a quel tar .... perchè se non sai cosa fa il comando ls e magari deve pure compilare stiamo apposto
<rio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628750/
<fre> ok.. ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628748/
<fre> a che serve questo output ?
<fre> ò.ò'
<Aizram> così a occhio e croce diciamo che il tuo file non c'è
<fre> ??
<nicotano> Aizram, ma ls lo ha dato nella home mi sembra
<rio_> si scusate : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628751/
<Aizram> e vabbè ....
<rio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628752/
<nicotano> fre, la prima parte è il kernel da avviare per bootare  la seconda parte dove si trova la radice dell'installazione e la terza  le opzioni d'avvio
<nicotano> rio_, i file sono già estratti sembra
<fre> ok, grazie nicotano... enzo tib mi aveva detto di postare questo output in "onore" del mio problema... :-)
<fre> ma non so quale sia il nesso.. :-(
<crazyduck> ragzzi mi potete aiutare ad installare ubuntu  su un desktop   nn affiancato a windows... il disco  con gparted lo rileva ma quando deciso di fare l'installazione manuale nn lo  vede più mi  dice nelle propietà nn montato che significa
<nicotano> fre,  non ho seguito il tuo problema prima
<rio_> la questione è: qual' è il comando da dare da terminale per estrarre il file di nome   pcsx2-0.9.8-r4594-linux.tar.gz    , che si trova sulla Scrivania  ???
<nicotano> rio_, i file li hai estratti sulla scivania devi installare il file .sh
<crazyduck> nessuno ne ha una idea
<fre> da quando ho installato natty ho problemi di spegnimento del pc. Ma non è una cosa sistematica. La media è di una volta su 4 che il pc non mi si spegne. Non capisco a cosa sia dovuto.
<rio_> si ma li ho estratti tramite l' opzione: "estrai qui"........ volevo capire come era possibile fare l' opzione "estrai qui" da terminale ;)
<fre> ho provato ad aggiungere la stringa apm power_off=1 ai moduli, come letto sul forum... ma niente..
<nicotano> fre, capito ma non so dirti
<fre> ho provato ad aggiornare il kernel come letto in una guida, ma è rimasto tutto come prima..
<Aizram> rio_, leggersi la documentazione su ubuntu-it aiuta ... anche google
<fre> ok, grazie comunque.
<nicotano> rio_, cd Scrivania poi tar xvfz nomefile.tar.gz
<rio_> avevo gia dato una lettura ma nnt :(  ....... vabbè approfondiro quando avro piu tempo..........  passiamo al passo successievo
<crazyduck> nessuno  mi può aiutare
<rio_> O.O ha funzionato..... graie ;)
<nicotano> rio_,  ls -l Scrivania guarda i permessi del file .sh deve essere eseguibile avere almeno rwx nella prima terna
<crazyduck> Daredevil_: ciao ne hai una idea di come installare ubuntu su un desktop nn affiacanto  a win
<nicotano> crazyduck, al momento del partizionamento scegli intero disco
<rio_> adesso all' interno della cartella ho i file:   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628759/
<Aizram> !chat ! rio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat ! rio'
<Aizram> !chat | rio_
<ubot-it> rio_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
 * Aizram rompiscatole
<crazyduck> nicotano: il problema che g parted lo rileva e quando faccio  l'installazione manuale il volume /dev/sdc1 nn viene visto
<nicotano> rio_, cd Scrivania//pcsx2-0.9.8-r4594-linux poi sudo launch_pcsx2_linux.sh
<nicotano> crazyduck, sdc1 è formattato ?
<nicotano> rio_, cd Scrivania/pcsx2-0.9.8-r4594-linux poi sudo launch_pcsx2_linux.sh
<crazyduck> nicotano: si  in ntfs
<crazyduck> nicotano: ci devo mettere delle flags particolari
<crazyduck> '
<crazyduck> ?
<rio_> problema:   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628761/
<nicotano> crazyduck, prova a lanciare installazione guidata scegli dev/sdc intero disco
<Aizram> !chat | rio_
<ubot-it> rio_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rio_> ok potreste darmi il link della chat??
<Aizram> leggi
<Aizram> fino alla fine
<Aizram> non vale fermarsi a metà
<nicotano> rio_,   prova così sudo  ./launch_pcsx2_linux.sh
<Aizram> e poi chiedere di nuovo
<rio_> leggere cosa fino alla fine??
<rio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628763/
<lesnek> ciao
<Aizram> :°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°(
<crazyduck> nicotano: purtroppo nn lo rileva al momento della installazione mi vede solo i due dischi  con win  7  e winxp  il terzo che è da 300gb nn lo  vede ma gparted si
<lesnek> si possono trovare i pacchetti .deb sennza installare il programma dalle repersory?
<lesnek> per esempio per VLC?
<nicotano> rio_,  leggi prima il file docs per sapere se occorrono librerie e altro
<lesnek> ?
<nicotano> crazyduck, da gparted pialla tutto sdc e lascia spazio non allocato
<crazyduck> nicotano: quindi ...
<Aizram> <ubot-it> rio_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Aizram> <rio_> ok potreste darmi il link della chat??
<lesnek> ?
<lesnek> si possono trovare i pacchetti .deb sennza installare il programma dalle repersory?
<nicotano> crazyduck, quindi? poi installi  usa tutto il disco sdc
<lesnek> ?
<rio_> leggendo non trovo scritto niente di librerie...
<nicotano> lesnek,  vai sul sito del programma che ti occorre e vedi se è impacchettato deb e lo scarichi ,
<lesnek> mi indicano solo il modo per scaricarlo dai repersory
<nicotano> rio_, sembra maca qualcosa per cui l'installer non va avanti
<nicotano> lesnek, che .deb vuoi
<crazyduck> nicotano: io ho  chiuso g parted ... poi  ho fatto partire l'istallazione che dice usa l'intero disco  ma nel menu a tendina dove posso  scegliere il volume di installazione mi fa vedere sempre 2hd su tre
<lesnek> VLC player
<Aizram> lo trovi sul sito di vlc
<rio_> non so se si capisce molto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628765/
<lesnek> ora ricontrollo
<Aizram> !chat | rio_
<ubot-it> rio_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rio_> ma si puo sapere cos'è sta chat???
<nicotano> !chat | rio_
<ubot-it> rio_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massimo18> -.-
<Aizram> ma fate qualcosa vi prego!
<Aizram> tutti a mangiare gli ops
<massimo18> rio_: questo è un canale di supporto per ubuntu per tutti gli altri argomenti esiste un canale dove parlare di "quasi tutto"
<massimo18> il canale in questione è la famigerata chat
<Aizram> massimo18, arriva fino a fine riga e oltre non va
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicotano> già detto e ritrito
<massimo18> bhe ora l'ho detto pure io :)
<Aizram> però non capisce
<crazyduck> nicotano: quando fa l'analisi dei dischi vede sempre 2hd su tre
<nicotano> crazyduck, sei in sessione live?
<lesnek> ho installato questi driver: http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/modems.php
<rio_> allora: ubuntu>supporto>clicoc su chat?
<crazyduck> nicotano: in che sensno scusa la mia ignoranza... da cd?
<lesnek> per il modem hamlet che ho supportato (ho controllato nel sito)
<lesnek> ho configuratro tutto dal terminale
<nicotano> crazyduck, crea le partizioni con gparted 1 per / 1 per home e una swap poi fai applica e riavvia tutto il pc
<lesnek> quando ho avviato eciadsl, dopo il punto 2/5 mi da un messaggio che non trova il modem
<lesnek> mi sapete dire qualcosa?
<lesnek> ?
<lesnek> c' è qualcuno?
<rio_> ..
<crazyduck> nicotano: scusa ma potresti essere più esplicito per favore nn ho  tanta dimestichezza
<Aizram> rio_, ora te lo spiega jester- dove sta la chat
<lesnek> ?
<lesnek> ubuntu 11.04
<nicotano> crazyduck, una sessione live è quella avviata dal cd senza bootare da una installazione
<rio_> ?.?
<filo1234> rio_: non riesci a scrivere /join #ubuntu-it-chat?
<lesnek> ?
<jester-> Aizram: lo sa benissimo dove sta, il fatto è cheha poca fantasia a trollare
<Aizram> nemmeno a cliccare all'inzio della seconda riga
<Aizram> :(
<rio_> lo scrivo nella barra dell' url ma mi da errore
<lesnek> ci siete riusciti ad installare un modem usb?
<nicotano> rio_, usa un client di chat non un browser
<lesnek> ho installato questi driver: http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/modems.php
<filo1234> rio_: chi ti ha detto di scriverlo nella barra dell'url? scrivilo qui anzichè stare a scrivere i ???
<nicotano> lesnek, modesb = rogne
<filo1234> !ripetere | lesnek
<ubot-it> lesnek: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<crazyduck> nicotano: si  sto usando un cd ma non so  come formattare un hd nel modo che mi hai indicato prima
<jester-> rio_: ultimo avviso: nella impotbox della chat /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> imputbox*
<lesnek> ciao
<nicotano> crazyduck, apri gparted seleziona sdc ed elimini tutte le eventuali partizioni, fai applica poi nuovo partizione e a inizio disco fai una partuzione di 15 gb circa formatti in ext4 poi la userai per / poi fai una home in ext4  e 1 di sawp dopo esci da gparted riavvia il pc sempre col cd e quando sei al desktop avvia l'installazione
<crazyduck> nicotano: come faccio a fare una partizione home ?
<nicotano> crazyduck, una partizione ext4 che poi in fase di installazione verrà usata per home :)
<nicotano> !installazione | crazyduck
<ubot-it> crazyduck: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<crazyduck> nicotano: ok fatte le due partizioni  quella di swap come si crea ... scusa ma come ti ripeto  nn ho tanta dimestichezza con l'aerticolo
<nicotano> crazyduck, scegli i 2 gb che sevono e formatti come swap
<crazyduck> nicotano: allora adesso mi  ritrovo  cosi il mio hd si presenta cosi  /dev/sdc 298Gib di cui  con gparted lo vedo  in tre parti
<nicotano> adesso riavvia il pc e  col disco inserito, poi carica ubuntu scegli tastiera e lingua e poi dall'iconna del desktop fai partire l'installer
<crazyduck> nicotano: /dev/sdc1 ext4 18.48 gib -- /dev/sdc2 linux swap 3.91 gb -- /dev/sdc3 ext4 275.69 gib
<nicotano> ok, quando fai partizionamento manuale selezioni sdc1 poi modifica usa partizione scegli formatta ext4 e / come punto di mount
<nicotano> lo stesso fai poi per swap e home con le altre 2
<crazyduck> nicotano: adesso  sta caricando la live !!
<crazyduck> roxdragon: ciao
<roxdragon> weilaaaaaaa
<crazyduck> nicotano: niente da fare mi vede sempre i soliti du dischi e n il terzo
<nicotano> crazyduck,  sorry,  forse hai un controller raid, ma io non so dirti
<nicotano> crazyduck, quando hai usato gparted hai fatto applica ?
<crazyduck> nicotano: yes
<nicotano> scusa
<crazyduck> nicotano: scusa de che !!1 aNZI GRAZIE DEL TEMPO
<nicotano> :)
<crazyduck> nicotano: bho garderò il  bios...
<crazyduck> nicotano: adesso scappo  magari ci si vede
<nicotano> crazyduck, io credo possa essere questo
<nicotano> ciao
<crazyduck> nicotano: ciao  e grazie ancora ...
<Alfasus> salve, non vedo più i video flash
<enzotib> Alfasus: hai fatto qualcosa per riuscirci (a non vederli)?
<Alfasus> enzotib, credo che sia accaduto dopo un aggiornamento (standard) di flash
<enzotib> Alfasus: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|ndis|nsplugin'
<enzotib> !pastebin | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alfasus> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/628779/
<enzotib> Alfasus: 64bit?
<Alfasus> enzotib, sì
<enzotib> Alfasus: kde?
<Alfasus> enzotib, sì
<enzotib> Alfasus: mboh, prova a reinstallarlo
<Alfasus> enzotib, mi dici come?
<enzotib> Alfasus: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<Alfasus> enzotib, funziona. Grazie
<realnot> salve ragazzi, come faccio a sapere a quale gruppo appartiene un servizio? esempio il server apache a qualche gruppo appartiene?
<realnot> ad esempio se il server lavora con alcune directory, mi sembra più logico abilitare il gruppo con i relativi permessi su quella directory
<enzotib> realnot: ls -l /usr/bin/apache2, o qualcosa del genere
<realnot> se ho bisogno che apache scriva e legga in /var non sarebbe meglio abilitare il gruppo di apache per /var, invece che dare un 777 a var?
<leopesto> qualcuno ha idea del come fare per scaricare dei repo usando "repo" nella cartella in cui si é.... a me li scarica sempre nella home
<enzotib> realnot: di sicuro 777 è da evitare
<realnot> enzotib: gh :)
<enzotib> leopesto: ? che hai bevuto?
<realnot> enzotib: comunque non è in /usr/bin/apache2
<enzotib> realnot: spe' che trovo una cosa
<realnot> enzotib: ok
<leopesto> enzotib, do cd ~/cartellaqualsiasi
<leopesto> repo sync
<leopesto> e me li scarica nella home
<jester-> leopesto: si vede che il coso così è impostato
<realnot> enzotib: ho datto alla directory /var il permesso in scrittura per il gruppo www-data, dovrebbe essere il gruppo di apache
<enzotib> leopesto: e cos'è repo sync?
<jester-> leopesto: che roba è repo sync
<enzotib> realnot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20105/reasons-why-var-www-should-not-have-chmod-777
<enzotib> realnot: ma anche http://askubuntu.com/questions/46331/how-to-avoid-using-sudo-when-working-in-var-www
<leopesto> http://source.android.com/source/downloading.html
<leopesto> https://android.git.kernel.org/repo questo é repo
<jester-> leopesto: che roba è repo sync
<enzotib> !chat | leopesto
<ubot-it> leopesto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<realnot> enzotib: risolto, grazie :)
<parik70> ciao a tutti! ho questo problema: Insufficient OpenGL version: 1.2 Mesa 7.10.2 come posso fare? 1mano per favore :-)
<jester-> parik70: cioè?
<parik70> jester- ciao! sto usando aurora(ff 6.0a2) vedendo la rai, m' è apparasa sta scritta NEL terminale come WARNING
<parik70> la rai, in ogni caso, si VEDE
<jester-> parik70: è warning nel terminale sono la norma e non è un errore fatale
<parik70> jester- no, non lo è
<jester-> lancia aurora da icona che non lo vedi
<parik70> non è un errore fatale
<parik70> pito :-9
<parik70> :-)
<raph78ael> ciao
<raph78ael> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<raph78ael> piano per favore, uno alla volta
<raph78ael> nun ce sta nisciuno?
<nicotano> !qualcuno | raph78ael
<ubot-it> raph78ael: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<raph78ael> ah menomnale
<raph78ael> io ho modificato l'icona del cestino dalla scrivania , ma sia pieno che vuoto non mi cambia
<raph78ael> come faccio? ho installato ubuntu da una settimana
<raph78ael> non sono bravissimo
<jester-> raph78ael: rimetti come era prima
<raph78ael> si fatto
<jester-> !gnomereset | raph78ael
<ubot-it> raph78ael: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<raph78ael> beh questo l'ho gia fatto
<raph78ael> dicevo per personalizzare il cestino come si fa in windows
<raph78ael> solo che qui la procedura non la conosco
<raph78ael> e non so neanche come trovare i file della cartella del tema che ho installato
<jester-> raph78ael: devi cambiare il et di icone da temi personalizza
<jester-> il set*
<raph78ael> si si
<raph78ael> dicevo le immagini delle icone del cestino le ho io in una cartella mia tra le foto, sono o .ico o .png, me le cambia in png ma rimane la stessa che sia vuoto o pieno
<nicotano> raph78ael, devono essere 2 icone una pieno e 1 vuoto
<raph78ael> infatti
<raph78ael> ma ma dove le trovo per cambiarle? dalla scrivania ne è una sola
<jester-> le copi nel set di icone che usa il teme con lo stesso nome
<raph78ael> ecco, ho letto in qualche forum che si fa così, ma dove lo trovo sto set?
<raph78ael> non so proprio, scusa
<jester-> dalle parti di /uer/share/icins
<raph78ael> dove devo digitare user/shar....
<jester-> /usr/share/icons
<raph78ael> nel terminale?
<jester-> raph78ael: devi sostituire le icone
<nicotano> raph78ael, anche sudo nautilus
<raph78ael> si si capito dico dove devo digitare usr/share/icons?
<nicotano> per esplorare
<raph78ael> nelle cartelle allora?
<raph78ael> :\
<raph78ael> c manicomio
<nicotano> devi  trovare il tema che stai usando e inquella cartella sostituirle, oppure installi un nuovo tema con un nuovo set di icone
<jester-> raph78ael: in verità su questo canale diamo supporto solo per roba ufficiale
<jester-> e siamo un po allergici alle fisime
<raph78ael> ah ok, scusa, sarebbero le fisime?
<raph78ael> era un informazione bello , puoi pure non rispondere
<raph78ael> cmq grazie nicotano, ora vedo
<jester-> raph78ael: fisime inrenti al look che non interessano il buon funzionamento del sistema
<raph78ael> ah ok capito
<raph78ael> ciaoooooo
<jester-> ciao
<jester-> !caht | raph78ael
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'caht'
<jester-> !chat | raph78ael
<ubot-it> raph78ael: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest94721> ciao
<Guest94721> ho comperato un acer aspire 4935g
<Guest94721> da acer mi sono fatto rimborsare winzozz che a me era inutile
<Guest94721> e ho installato natty :)
<Guest94721> solo che questo portatile ha il volume touch
<Guest94721> ho aggiornato il kernel alla versione 2.6.39.1
<Guest94721> ma non lo attiva
<TIP1988> ciao a tutti
<Guest94721> su windows si installava il driver e 2 tasti funzione piu il volume si attivavano
<Guest94721> ma misa' che sia il kernel linx a non riconoscere la cosa
<Guest94721> chissa forse col kernel 3 succedera qualcosa...
<Guest94721> vabeh ciao
<TIP1988> ho bisogno di supporto
<nicotano> !qualcuno | TIP1988
<ubot-it> TIP1988: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Damaskinos> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<TIP1988> dopo aver installato burg non riesco ad impostare la risoluzione dello splash
<giako> ciao, ho un problema con un disco ide (non di sistema), ho ripristinato la partizione su quel disco, windows 7 la vede ma ubuntu no,
<giako> mi era già successo, ho ripsitinato la vecchia partizione con testdisk, windows la vede con tutti i file che c'erano, ma nautilus non ne vuole sapere.
<giako> gparted la vede, ma c'è un punto esclamativo accanto, se clicco per le info gparted va in crash
<giako> come da wiki sudo blkid mi da info sul disco sata principale ma non sull'ide secondario, che comando dovrei usare per vedere l'UUID del secondo disco?
<giako> ciao, ho un problema con un disco ide (non di sistema), ho ripristinato la partizione su quel disco, windows 7 la vede ma ubuntu no.
<Damaskinos> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giako> qualcuno sa come posso leggere l'UUID di un disco che non ha un mount point?
<TIP1988> sudo fdisk -l l'hai provato?
<giako> TIP1988 no, ora provo
<giako> TIP1988 lo vede, ma lo riporta come dispositivo di boot (e non lo è), ho ripristinato la partizione e forse in precedenza era flaggata erroneamente. gparted mi dice correttamente che non ha flag di boot
<TIP1988> mi dispiace giako ma non so come aiutarti
<giako> TIP1988 mi basterebbe riuscire a leggere l'UUID poi con fstab e il punto di mount ci penso io, qualche idea?
<TIP1988> aspetta che vedo un po
<TIP1988> non è che mi puoi fare uno screen di ciò che ti va vedere gparted riguardo la partizione?
<TIP1988> io so che basta fare tasto destro sulla partizione e cliccare su informazione
<giako> TIP1988 questo fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628811/  dammi un min che ti faccio lo screenshot
<giako> TIP1988 questo è il disco sda di sistema: http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/2092/schermatakl.png   e questo è il secondo disco che nautilus non vede: http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/145/schermata1a.png   Su questo secondo disco se faccio tasto destro sulla partizione per vedere le info gparted va in crash
<TIP1988> hai provato a fare tasto destro, controlla per controllare e riparare eventuali errori?
<giako> TIP1988 tasto destro gparted va in crash
<TIP1988> a neanche il menu ti fa vedere?
<giako> TIP1988 no
<TIP1988> mmm
<TIP1988> e hai provato a farlo da live?
<TIP1988> di solito nel live quando monti le partizioni ti mostri l'uuid invece dell'etichetta
<giako> TIP1988 buona idea, faccio una prova, riavvio con la live
<enzotib> giako: sudo blkid
<giako> enzotib mi da solo sda ma niente sdb
<TIP1988> aspetta
<enzotib> giako: ma che disco è?
<giako> enzotib ide
<TIP1988> hai provato con blkid /dev/sdb ?
<TIP1988> sudo davanti ovviamente
<giako> TIP1988 si, muto come un pesce
<TIP1988> e con vol_id /dev/sdb
<giako> provo
<enzotib> giako: sudo fdisk -l, si può vedere l'output?
<TIP1988> si
<TIP1988> sta linkato sopra
<enzotib> ah ok
<giako> TIP1988 questo fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628811/
<TIP1988> hai provato col comando che ti ho scritto?
<enzotib> giako: e sarebbe sdb1 ?
<giako> enzotib si
<giako> enzotib nautilus non lo vede
<TIP1988> prova con questo comando: sudo ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<enzotib> giako: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb, poi premi v e poi q
<enzotib> giako: v per verifica, e q per uscire
<giako> TIP1988 http://paste.ubuntu.com/628817/
<TIP1988> prima prova a montare la partizione
<TIP1988> sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb
<TIP1988> sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt/sdb
<giako> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/628819/
<TIP1988> comunque giako se non va coi comandi che ti ho detto
<TIP1988> devi fare un checking disk
<TIP1988> da windows
<giako> TIP1988 sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt/sdb mi dice che devo specificare il file system
<TIP1988> 3/4 volte di seguito
<enzotib> giako: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/tmp/appo count=1 && file /tmp/appo
<TIP1988> oppure devi provare da live
<TIP1988> anche io in passato non riuscivo a leggere una partizione ma facendo il check da windows per tre volte alla fine ubuntu me l'ha letta
<giako> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/628821/
<enzotib> giako: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<giako> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/628823/
<enzotib> giako: vai di windows
<giako> enzotib lo faccio ripassare da winzzoz?
<enzotib> scandisk o chdsk
<giako> ok, grazie a tutti e due
<TIP1988> ricorda devi farlo più volte
<giako> ok, ciao, vi faccio sapere :)
<TIP1988> ok ciaooo
<giako> e grazie ancora
<TIP1988> ;)
<TIP1988> hola
<jofor> ciaooo
<jofor> tutto bene?
<nicotano> buona sera
<dimar> cosa posso installare x vedere i canali rai in streaming?
<narvalozzo> buonasera
<narvalozzo> se qualcuno c'e' mi batta un colpo XD
<narvalozzo> volevo sapere
<narvalozzo> uso ubuntu da na vita
<narvalozzo> dalla bellisima versione 6
<narvalozzo> e usavo semper amsn
<narvalozzo> mo mi so rotto
<narvalozzo> e adoro empathy
<FloodBotIt1> narvalozzo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<narvalozzo> molto semplice nella grafica mi piace
<narvalozzo> ma come si fa la videochiamata?
<narvalozzo> no so la particella di sodio e come dicono a napoli "vit vogghio bene " ditem iqualcosa XD
<enzotib> narvalozzo: giusto per non farti sentire solo
<narvalozzo> ahahah
<narvalozzo> grazie
<enzotib> narvalozzo: non uso programmi di messaging (ad esclusione di irc)
<narvalozzo> enzo gia ti vogli obene XD
<narvalozzo> grazie per la presenza
<narvalozzo> XD
<narvalozzo> lavoro fuori e la mia girl che possino fulminarla mi dice vedi che dovevi usare winzozz?
<narvalozzo> la strozzerei...
<enzotib> ma sento dire che M$ cambia spesso le cose per fare in modo che i client farlocchi non funzionino in videochiamata
<narvalozzo> con ubuntu si puo' fare devo sol otrovare il modo...
<enzotib> narvalozzo: skype?
<narvalozzo> era meglio skype...
<narvalozzo> ecco lo vedi la pensiamo in due...
<narvalozzo> grazie enzo le parlero' di skype
<narvalozzo> cosi' sistemo la cosa
<narvalozzo> ciao ^^ molto gentile
<filo1234> enzotib: se lo molla questo cerca te
<racchia> ciao
<Bobbix> Salve... ho bisogno di aiuto per configurare Java jdk su Ubuntu... è tutto installato ma in compilazione non mi riconosce diverse istruzioni (segno che non punta alle classi java standard) mi aiutate per favore? Credo sia una sciocchezza ma non ci arrivo.
<Bobbix> Please help
<Bobbix> devo configurare java sotto ubuntu AIUTO
<Bobbix> e che cazz...
<Giulian> Ciao a tutti
<Giulian> Mi chiedevo ma esiste un canale già installato di predefinito su ubuntu?
<Giulian> clien non calnale scusate !
<filo1234> clien?
<Giulian> client
<filo1234> di cosa?
<Giulian> cioè c' è un programma per collegarsi ad un canalle irc?
<filo1234> Giulian: installa xchat
<filo1234> !xchat | Giulian
<ubot-it> Giulian: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<Giulian> ok ora guardo grazie !
<Giulian> con xchat si può stare collegati su più canali contemporaneamente ?
<OverMe> si
<Matteo1972> It exists an application in order to create sites web?
<filo1234> Matteo1972: sei nel canale italiano
<Matteo1972> Ottimo : esiste un' applicvazione per realizzare semplicemente siti web ?
<filo1234> cioè che ti fa tutto lui?
<Matteo1972> Beh, simile ad iWeb di Mac
<filo1234> non conosco iWeb, ci sono degli IDE se è quello che ti interessa....
<filo1234> bluefish ad esempio
<Matteo1972> L' ho sbirciato ma è un programma script .... dove bisogna scrivere le stringhe ....
<Matteo1972> Non sono ferratissimo in quello ..... un semplice programmino dove si trascini, si regolino finestre e aggiungano immagini più che testi ..... credo una specie di base da comporre ....
<Matteo1972> Scusa l' ignoranza, scipt stava per editor ...
<Matteo1972> Un qualcosa tipo pubblisher per sit  su Ububtu ovviamente ...
<marcello1> !seen vietta
<ubot-it> I have no seen command
<marcello1> @seen vietta
<ubottu-it> marcello1: vietta was last seen in #ubuntu-it 2 weeks, 1 day, 0 hours, 22 minutes, and 6 seconds ago: <vietta> lol scusa filo1234  ma se non si connette come deve fare?
<gigirock> ciao a tutti ubu 1104 unity ... ogni tanto sbagliando automaticamente mi si dispongono le windows sul desktop....qual'e' la combinazione dei tasti ?
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-19
<giako> buon giorno
<giako> enzotib ci sei?
<giako> devo partizionare un secondo disco che userò come archivio dati, che file system uso? partizione estesa con ext4?
<nicotano> buongiorno
<giako> scusate, ho un dubbio: partizione solo dati su un hard disk secondario, meglio ext3 o ext4?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<checco> ciao a tutti volevo sapere una cosa ...ho dei file in odt da far stampare in una cartolibreria...e possibile che non riescano a leggere il formato?e se si come posso modificarli in modo da renderli leggibili a loro?grazie per il consiglio
<checco> scusate se magari la domanda non e attinente alla chat...giusto un consiglio
<nicotano> buongiorno
<Semprepiuateo> buongiorno
<jester-> checco: salvali come office 97
<neramarea> non trovo nulla in merito al bug di obex: Method "GetCurrentPath" with signature "" on interface "org.openobex.Session" doesn't exist
<Fil_> ciao a tutti
<Fil_> hi everyone
<cheip> salve a tutti, ho ubuntu 11.04 su un eeepc 1011HA, lo utilizzo attaccato a un monitor esterno, ma non vede risoluzioni più grandi di 1024x768, ovviamente il monitor è capace di risoluzioni più ampie, come faccio a impostarle?
<bull1> ciao quando parte il pc ha volte si blocca, cosa posso fare?
<bull1> anubi
<Scan> buongionro
<Scan> ho sempre la ventola del pc gira facendo un po di casino ....installo in kernel 3.0.0 rc 3 o aspetto?? cosa mi consigliate?
<cheip> salve a tutti, ho ubuntu 11.04 su un eeepc 1001HA, lo utilizzo attaccato a un monitor esterno, ma non vede risoluzioni più grandi di 1024x768, ovviamente il monitor è capace di risoluzioni più ampie, come faccio a impostarle?
<Skanta_Man> salve a tutti avrei bisogno di assistenza su Ubuntu
<Skanta_Man> il problema riguarda le partizioni. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cheip> Skanta_Man, spara!
<Skanta_Man> in seguito ad un problema mi sono trovato costretto a reinstallare ubuntu
<Skanta_Man> sul pc era in dual boot con xp, e alla reinstallazione (sezione partizioni) ho lasciato tutto com'era
<Skanta_Man> completata la reinstallazione ho notato che all'avvio rimaneva il kernel del vecchio ubuntu danneggiato, insieme al nuovo e ad xp
<Skanta_Man> dal nuovo ubuntu però non riuscivo a cancellare il vecchio kernel perchè risultava non installato
<Skanta_Man> infatti da gparted ho notato che esistevano 2 partizioni di Ubuntu "ripartite" nella grande iniziale
<Skanta_Man> ho deciso di cancellarne una per unirle
<Skanta_Man> ma poi ho visto che le dimensioni erano sbagliate, e,invece di dividere lo spazio di ubuntu, lo spazio era stato preso da windows xp
<Skanta_Man> ora il problema è: xp si trova nel /dev/sda1
<Skanta_Man> mentre ubuntu e la partizione vuota da destinare a xp si trovano nel /dev/sda2 che poi si divide in altre partizioni
<Skanta_Man> come faccio ad unire lo spazio vuoto che ho in /dev/sda2 da destinare ad xp con /dev/sda1? spero di essere stato chiaro
<cheip> Skanta_Man, ho capito fino a un certo punto
<cheip> tu hai dato dello spazio a xp e vuoi ridarlo a ubuntu?
<jofor> salve buona domenica a utti
<Skanta_Man> no, dopo la reinstallazione ubuntu ha preso dello spazio da xp e ora lo voglio ridare al "legittimo proprietario"
<Skanta_Man> ho già cancellato la partizione ma lo spazio libero si trova in /dev/sda2 con le partizioni ubuntu e xp sta in /dev/sda1
<Skanta_Man> come faccio ad unire lo spazio vuoto con la prima partizione? sembra impossibile
<cheip> lo spazio libero è in testa o in coda a 7dev7sda2?
<cheip> /dev/sda2, scusa
<jofor> le partizioni devono essere contigue...
<jofor> altrimenti non puoi unirle
<cheip> jofor, volevo arrivare proprio lì
<Skanta_Man> al secondo posto dopo un unallocated di 5mib
<Skanta_Man> avevo intuito ma come faccio a spostarle e renderle contigue? c'è sto unallocated di mezzo
<cheip> Skanta_Man, dai un filesystem a unallocated e uniscilo a una partizione ad esso contigua
<Skanta_Man> ci avevo già pensato :) ma fat32 (come la partizione di xp) non me lo fa scegliere, faccio ntfs?
<jofor> xp legge anche ntfs
<Skanta_Man> si lo so ma sono 5 mib inutili, l'importante è che mi unisce le partizioni. posto una foto di gparted? potrebbe chiarire meglio la questione
<cheip> Skanta_Man, posta, posta
<Skanta_Man> http://img7.imageshack.us/i/screenshotyo.png/
<Skanta_Man> vorrei unire le fat 32 ma, come vedete, non sono contigue
<nOliMit> ciao a tutti, dopo un aggiornamento generale il lettore totem nn mi visualizza piu nessun video... mi dice "impossibile determinare il tipo di steam" che posso fare??? grazie
<koopush> usare vlc
<nOliMit> sapete qualche comando per installar i codec?
<nOliMit> installare*
<Skanta_Man> io aspetto la risposta intanto :) a dopo
<nicotano> salve
<Skanta_Man> c'è qualcuno?
<skanta_man> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> skanta_man: cu fu
<skanta_man> ciao.. ho acquistato da pochi giorni un netbook (Asus eeepc 1215p) e volevo avere dei consigli sulla scelta della distro
<skanta_man> Sul mio pc desktop ho Ubuntu Lucid, ma vorrei sperimentare qualcosa di nuovo sul netbook. Ho apprezzato molto l'elementary OS basato su Ubuntu. Me lo consigliate?
<jester-> skanta_man: secondo me la normale natty desktop, unity è molto comodo per i netbook
<skanta_man> non mi garba più di tanto unity.. ma avevo pensato a lxde+compiz. Però m'è venuta sta voglia di sperimentazione che mi sta avvicinando ad altre distro
<loris> ciao a tutti
<jester-> lxlde + compiz?
<jester-> non mi pare vadano daccordo
<skanta_man> mi sono informato e mi pare una bella accoppiata.. rimane la comodità di natty (scroll barr ecc.) ma con la reattività di lxde
<loris> ho installato da poco ubuntu 11.04 e ho dei grossi problemi nel far funzionare i driver ati, avrei bisogno che qualcuno con un po' di esperienza mi potesse gentilmente dare qualche consiglio
<loris> ho gia letto quasi tutto sul forum ma non sono riuscito a venirne a capo
<loris> continuo ad avere problemi con la visualizzazione sia di unity che di gnome 3
<jester-> loris:  i driver ati se il gestore driver aggiuntivi non vede un driver esterno vanno bene quelli che carica il sistema al boot
<loris> si ma quando disinstallo i driver ati il sistema non si riavvia più
<loris> dimenticavo di dire che ho un sistema crossfire con 2 ati hd 2600 xt
<jester-> loris: se hai installato della roba esterna in pratica hai compromesso il sistema
<loris> esterna no ho istallato il catalist 11.6
<jester-> loris: sudo /usr/share/ati) /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<loris> fatto... ma quando riavvio il sistema non parte più
<jester-> loris: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx  libglu1-mesa
<loris> nonprima disinstallo fglrx?
<loris> ti posto il mio xorgconf
<loris> Section "ServerLayout" 	Identifier     "aticonfig Layout" 	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0 	Screen         "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1" RightOf "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 	Screen         "aticonfig-Screen[1]-0" RightOf "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1" 	Screen         "aticonfig-Screen[1]-1" RightOf "aticonfig-Screen[1]-0" EndSection  Section "Module" EndSection  Section "Monitor" 	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0" 	Option	    "VendorN
<jester-> loris: rinomina /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<loris> dovrei anche cancellare forse i 30 backup che ho creato ma non riesco
<loris> :(
<khm> volevo sapere come cambiare i colori di nautilus e renderlo tutto grigio. qui c'è un esempio di come lo vedo ora http://img402.imageshack.us/i/schermatatg.png/ suggerimenti?!? grazie
<loris> fatto ho cancellato tutto!!!
<loris> @jester- ho ricreato il file xorg.conf dando il comando sudo aticonfig --initial
<ubottu-it> loris: Error: "jester-" is not a valid command.
<loris> ho ricreato il file xorg.conf dando il comando sudo aticonfig --initial
<loris> aticonfig --list-adapters * 0. 01:00.0 ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT   1. 02:00.0 ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT
<loris> adesso mi vede le schede
<loris> jester però quando dò il comando sudo aticonfig --lscc
<loris> la risposta che ho è questa    Master adapter:  0. 01:00.0 ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT     Candidates:  none
<loris> non capisco come fare ad aggiungere la seconda scheda come candidate per fare il crossfire
<nicotano> salve
<loris> jester- ci sei ancora?
<dimitri> ho un problema da quando ho fatto upgrade alla 11.04 se uso il mio htc con cavo usb in rndis
<dimitri> qualcuno sa come si fa
<dimitri> a risolvere
<Pa1> salve
<Pa1> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi? devo recuperare i dati da una partizione
<Pa1> quale'è l'applicazione che permette di recuperare dati da una partizione canceòòata?
<casa> ciao
<TIP1988> ciao a tutti
<TIP1988> ho un problema con mpd e ncmppcp
<TIP1988> potreste aiutarmi a risolverlo?
<loris> ciao a tutti
<loris> avrei bisogno che qualcuno molto gentilmente mi aiutasse nella configurazione dei driver ati e abilitazione crossfire...grazie
<francesco_superc> Buona domenica a tuttti!
<francesco_superc> Qualcuno mi sa dar qualche consiglio su quale protocollo usare per la condivisione di cartelle in rete? Tranne Samba! E' troppo lento!
<bobbybong> !ssh | francesco_superc
<ubot-it> francesco_superc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<francesco_superc> bobbybong, grazie per il link di wiki ma mi domando se sul NAS al quale voglio accedere da remoto esegue un server ssh
<ildaniel> ehilà salve gente.sapete dirmi come faccio a reinserire la richiesta utente e password all' avvio?
<HoldenC> ildaniel, sistema/amministrazione/schermata di accesso
<ildaniel> HoldenC oki graZZie
<Devilinux> buonasera a tutti
<bobbybong> ciao Devilinux
<Devilinux> ciao bobbybong :)
<salvatore_> ciao a tutti
<salvatore_> ragazzi sto da due giorni a smanettare ma non trovo una soluzione spero saprete aiutarmi
<Devilinux> che succede ?
<salvatore_> ho installato ubuntu 11.04 sul mio laptop ed ho problemi col wireless. La scheda è una Atheros AR9285 e appena installato il network manager mi diceva che era disabilitata da un'interruttore hardware
<salvatore_> cosa ovviamente non vera, dopo aver smanettato per un po' (provato a caricare ath9k, installato madwifi, compat-wireless (tutti driver alternativi))
<salvatore_> qualcosa ha funzionato.. ed attraverso WICD adesso riesco a connettermi
<salvatore_> è solo che.. il network manager di default, nonostante mi connetta tramite WICD, non se ne accorge
<salvatore_> e molte applicazioni non funzionano bene perché non si accorgono di essere connesse
<salvatore_> (ad esempio il software manager funziona solo in cache, stessa cosa per il browser, anche se poi forzando il refresh si accorge di essere connesso e và)
<salvatore_> (per non parlare di posta, chat...)
<salvatore_> non so che pesci prendere, cosa posso fare per far funzionare la mia scheda wireless come se fosse una normale scheda?
<Devilinux> hai provato a caricare il modulo del kernel? sudo modprobe ath5k
<salvatore_> sisi è stata la prima cosa che ho fatto (ath9k)
<salvatore_> ho installato anche linux-backport..
<Devilinux> e non funziona ?
<salvatore_> no
<salvatore_> adesso sono arrivato al punto in cui, ogni volta che riavvio
<salvatore_> se faccio "rfkill unblock all" (quindi sblocco questo presunto interruttore hw)
<salvatore_> e poi uso WICD per connettermi.. funziona..
<Devilinux> ehm, di solito nei portatili c'è un tasto dove abilita o disabilita la wifi
<Devilinux> è attivo ?
<salvatore_> ho solo un interruttore hardware
<salvatore_> ed è attivo
<salvatore_> tant'è vero che su quell'interruttore c'è anche bluetooth e 3g
<salvatore_> che realmente si attivano o disattivano
<salvatore_> è solo il wifi che sembra non rispondere a quell'interruttore
<salvatore_> prima di rfkill lo stato del wifi è qualcosa del tipo: "wireless disabled by hardware switch"
<salvatore_> dopo diventa "device not ready"
<Devilinux> prova a leggere quest
<Devilinux> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,398136.0.html
<salvatore_> quell'utente aveva un problema diverso :/
<salvatore_> tra l'altro, con la 10.10 andava tutto bene
<salvatore_> ma io non penso di essere lontano dalla soluzione
<salvatore_> perché con questi altri driver che ho installato, con WICD riesco a fare lo scan delle reti e collegarmi
<salvatore_> è solo il network manager di default (come si chiama veramente?) che non se ne accorge
<salvatore_> ed insiste col suo: device not ready
<salvatore_> idee? :/
<Devilinux> prova questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,441732.20.html
<salvatore_> l'utente del topic, se lancia "iwlist scan", non trova reti
<salvatore_> invece io le trovo
<salvatore_> cioè veramente funziona! Il device è ready!
<salvatore_> è solo che sto cavolo di coso non se ne accorge
<salvatore_> ma sai come si chiama il gestore di default? magari faccio qualche ricerca in questo senso
<salvatore_>  iwlist scan
<salvatore_> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<salvatore_> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<salvatore_> wlan0     Scan completed :
<salvatore_>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:21:91:E0:EF:9B
<FloodBotIt1> salvatore_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<salvatore_>                     Channel:1
<salvatore_> pensavo di non floodare com pache righe :)
<Andreadbx> salve
<Andreadbx> sono un neofita di linux e vorrei sapere come installare ubuntu in dual boot con windows xp, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<enzotib> salvatore_: si chiama network-manager, ma non credo che sia importante che lui se ne accorga, la connessione si può fare anche scrivendo qualche riga in /etc/network/interfaces, o sei connesso oppure non lo sei
<enzotib> !installazione | Andreadbx
<ubot-it> Andreadbx: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Andreadbx> mmm vorrei sapere, la iso di ubuntu da 685mb è completa oppure permette soltanto di scaricare ubuntu?
<enzotib> Andreadbx: è quasi completa, alcune cose, come i pacchetti per l'italiano, vengono comunque scaricati da internet
<salvatore_> enzotib: in che senso potrei procedere per risolvere il problema secondo te?
<enzotib> Andreadbx: puoi anche fare una installazione senza collegamento, ma è meglio averlo
<enzotib> salvatore_: non lo so, perché non ho capito quale sia il problema
<salvatore_> enzotib: se hai tempo posso provare a ri-spiegarti
<salvatore_> (e voglia! :) )
<enzotib> salvatore_: ho letto, ma non capisco cosa possa essere
<salvatore_> capito, sto pensando di reinstallare tutto, a quel punto quale sarebbe secondo te la strada da percorrere?
<alnuvola> sera ..
<Andreadbx> io ho un pc piuttosto vecchiotto collegato con una wi-fi d-link, incredibilmente lenta, preferirei installare tutto da cd :S
<salvatore_> perché ho provato talmente tanti fix che non so più perché sta funzionando
<Daredevil> per chi mi voglia rispondere, ho provato ad accedere alla chat di facebook da empathy in questi ultimi 3 giorni e non ce l'ho fatta. oggi magicamente si è collegato. come mai accade questa anomalia?
<enzotib> salvatore_: se la scheda è quella, non credo che cambi qualcosa reinstallando
<salvatore_> enzotib: solo un'ultima domanda, se volessi lasciare le cose ed accontentarmi di questa situazione, come posso automatizzare il fatto di dover fare "rfkill unblock all" ed aprire WICD e connettermi?
<enzotib> salvatore_: il comando puoi metterlo in /etc/rc.local
<enzotib> per quanto riguarda wicd, suppongo che si possa configurare per connettersi automaticamente, ma non lo uso e non saprei dirti con precisione
<salvatore_> okay, grazie di tutto :)
<salvatore_> grazie Devilinux
<spiny84> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con ubuntu che ho appena installato, se apro il software-center o anche solo il gest aggiornamenti dopo un sec si chiudela finestra
<spiny84> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> spiny84: apri un terminale e scrivi, sudo apt-get update, metti tutto su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | spiny84
<ubot-it> spiny84: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<spiny84> enzotib: il terminale è rimasto bloccato al 77%
<enzotib> spiny84: metti quello che c'è su pastebin
<spiny84> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/629484/
<spiny84> enzotib: adesso sta continuando ma va lentissimo
<spiny84> enzotib: provo con un riavvio togliendo dalla rete il timecapsule e collegandomi direttamente alla linea fastweb
<spiny84> torno subito ;-)
<Aizram> K99Brain, linkettino?
<Aizram> uff sbagliato room :D
<Megas> Scusate
<Megas> Potete aiutarmi?
<bobbybong> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Megas> Uh adoro sti script dei bot
<Megas> D:
<Megas> Qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Megas> Qualcuno dove sei >.<
<alnuvola> Megas esponi la tua domanda
<Aizram> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Megas> alnuvola: vorrei istallare l'ultima versione di ubuntu in Multiboot
<Megas> So gia come fare Live usb e bottarlo da pennetta
<Megas> Avevo provato con una versione vecchia ma non mi bottava
<Megas> non so perchè
<Megas> Forse questa nuova e compatibile
<alnuvola> la seconda installazione dovrebbe configurare il grub automaticamente
<Megas> Quindi semplicemente faccio il boot da live usb
<Megas> E poi mi fa scegliere HDD e partizione?
<alnuvola> si l'installazione di ubuntu avviene con intefaccia grafica ti dice lui come fare
<Megas> Possibile che il mio pc portatile non sia compatibile?
<Megas> eppure e recente
<Megas> ç'ultima volta cercando sui forum era uscito questo
<Megas> e un Acer Aspire di cui purtroppo non ricordo il modello
<Megas> 6930
<Megas> Ecco
<realnot> ragazzi, è possibile il download di una directory dell'albero?
<Megas> E un ultima cosa scusami quanto deve essere grande la partizione per ubuntu?
<Megas> E ultimissima cosa la devo creare prima io usando Gparted o posso farlo dal setup di ubuntu?
<realnot> ho compromesso la directory /var, mi servirebbe con tutte le directory e le subdirectory con i relativi permessi/gruppi
<Devilinux> Megas, lo devi affiancare a windows ?
<Megas> Si Devilinux
<Devilinux> quando avvii l'installazione dalla live, c'è un punto dove ti esce il programma di partizionamento
<Megas> Oh grazie mille :D
<Devilinux> !installazione | Megas
<ubot-it> Megas: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Megas> Devilinux: in caso ubuntu non riconosca la mia scheda rete
<Megas> (da quello che so e molto probabile)
<Megas> c'e un modo per aggirare il problema?
<Devilinux> le schede eth le riconosce nella maggior parte dei casi
<Megas> Quindi in caso collego con il cavo
<Megas> grazie mille^^
<Megas> Io volevo googleos
<Megas> >.<
<Megas> xD
<Devilinux> c'è chrome os
<Megas> Devilinux: non lo riesco a istallare
<Megas> ci ho provato per tre giorni
<Megas> niente >.<
<Devilinux> loL, provalo sempre con una penna usb per vedere se ti piace
<Megas> A istallare Vanilla o flow in Multiboot
<Devilinux> :)
<Megas> Purtroppo lo schermo del mio pc portatile si vede solo a meta
<Megas> e crome os non mi riconosce lo schermo esterno
<filo1234> |chat | Megas
<filo1234> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Megas> quindi non va non so se e una cosa della live usb ma non va >.<
<hypercity> ho un problema con l'instalazzione da cd alternate, si ferma alla "configurazione di apt" , nn ce una conesione internet, pls help
<Megas> Scusami filo1234
<filo1234> hypercity: per usare la alternate devi essere connesso a internet, perchè DEVE scaricare i pacchetti
<Megas> Approposito Devilinux Ma ubuntu riconosce lo schermo esterno? O_O
<Devilinux> mai provato, penso di si comunque..
<Megas> Preghiamo
<Megas> xD
<Megas> Riusciro a istallare ubuntu con solo mezzo schermo?
<Megas> massi
<Megas> XD
<hypercity> filo1234: ma l'opzione di nn configurare la rete ce nel installer, sei sicuro della conesione internet? la iso ha sempre 600e pasa mb , dovrebe cmq contenere tuti i pachetti (scusate l'italiano relativo, nn e la mia lingua madre)
<filo1234> hypercity: uhm mi viene il dubbio ora, forse c'è qualcosa sulla configurazionedi apt...
<filo1234> hypercity: prova usando expert install
<hypercity> a questo punto dell instalazione si puo riconfigurare la rete?
<hypercity> e veramente lunga, tipo 2 ore, nn vorei ricominciare da capo
<hypercity> nn riesco a capire il xke
<filo1234> hypercity: prova da una console tipo ctrl+alt+f2
<filo1234> se sei in dhcp dai dhclient eth0
<hypercity> thx , adesso proco se riesco a trovare il cavetto
<hypercity> si puo fare una rete tra laptop e pc? laptop conesso a internet e il pc conesso al laptop con il cavetto eth?
<hypercity> chiedo tropo?
<filo1234> eh si certo si può fare ma non così semplicemente...dovresti usare iptables per i forward dei pacchetti...
<Devilinux> si..quando ancora non c'erano i router si mettevano così più pc in rete
<Devilinux> modem usb-> 1° primo-> 2° pc connesso tramite il 1° pc
<Devilinux> :D
<Devilinux> ops
<Devilinux> modem usb-> 1° pc-> 2° pc connesso tramite il 1° pc
<hypercity> dhclient: not found
<filo1234> hypercity: guarda fai prima a riavviare e fare tutto in rete
<hypercity> ?!!?
<filo1234> hypercity: ok allora non fa
<filo1234> :D
<hypercity> thx
<hypercity> si puo fermare l'instalazzione tornando alla configurazione della rete senza ricaricare di nuovo idati dal "cd" come capita quando ce un errore e ti chiede di scheliere un passo da cui ricominciare?
<K99Brain> se l'installazione è partita no, non credo
<kuix> ragazzi ho il seguente problema: ho selezionato che i file audio .mp3 si debbano apreire con vlc ma al posto di apriri dentro al vlc corrente mi apre sempre nuovi vlc >.<
<ugone> kuix vlc/preferenze/interfaccia/permetti una sola istanza
<kuix> grazie :) ugone ;)
<ugone> :-)
<kuix> altra cosina... mmm in compiz avevo messo che in alto a dx mi faceva vedere le finestre aperte ed ora nulla >.< vediamo se sloggo e si risolve...
<kuix> risolto ;)
<kuix> cq la nuova interfaccia grafica mi sta creando non pochi casinetti >.<
<kuix> speriamo diventi piu stabile e completa nelle prossime ver
<kuix> :)
<Megas> Qualcuno sa se c'e un canale simile ma per GoogleOs?
<jessy90> ciao
<jessy90> non si apre nel sistema-preferenze  ORA e DATA per modificarla
<alessandro_> buona sera a tutti
<BRUTALONe> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale #ubuntu-it :)
<jessy90> riciao
<BRUTALONe> ciao
<BRUTALONe> stavamo parlando delle due release
<BRUTALONe> come mai la release 11
<BRUTALONe> non buona?
<BRUTALONe> Domanda tra la release 10 e quella 11 quale mi consigliate da profano in materia?
<jessy90> attempt,    ho installato ubuntu 11.04, ad ogni chiusura programma, mi rimane sul desktop la figura della pagina chiusa: come mai ??
<LorD-VipsS> buona sera!
<attempt> non saprei sono ok i driver della vga?
<jessy90> ati
<attempt> BRUTALONe o metti l'ultima o metti la lts.
<Ammettenza> salv e atutti
<jessy90> attempt,   ati
<attempt> jessy90 ok ma i driver li hai messi da driver hardware? il programma apposito insomma?
<jessy90> attempt, non ho inserito nessun drive
<jessy90> non so come si mettono
<attempt> jessy90 vedi nel menu' dovresti avere una applicazione che si chiama hardware drivers
<Ammettenza> in ubuntu 10.04 come faccio a togliere l'anteprima dei divx che ho in una cartella ?
<jessy90> attempt,  cè solo driver aggiuntivi
<Ammettenza> ed avere solo il nome
<bull1> ciao ho il pc che all' avvio tante volte nn parte e esi blocca
<bull1> mi aiutate ragazziper crtesia?
<K99Brain> Ammettenza, in nautilus, Modifica > preferenze
<K99Brain> Ammettenza, scheda anteprima
<K99Brain> Ammettenza, metti mai in mostrare provini ecc
<attempt> jessy90 si quello
<Ammettenza> ok provo subito
<attempt>  apri il programma. attiva i l driver video consigliato dal programma jessy90
<jessy90> attempt,    nessun driver proprietario è in uso in questo sistema
<attempt> ok ma ne consiglia uno per la vga?
<jessy90> tutto bianco
<attempt> che scheda video ati hai?
<attempt> sembra un problema di refresh. intanto magari disattiva gli effetti oppure entri usando ubuntu classic che usa gnome standard invece di unity che credo abbia bisogno degli effetti 3d attivati per funzionare.
<jessy90> attempt, per disattivare gli effetti in ubutnu 11.04 come si fa ?
<bull1> ragazzi il pc nonmi parte che devo fa?
<attempt> bella domanda. uso kubuntu io.. devo rimetterlo in vbox.. K99Brain ?
<K99Brain> io ho lucod ancora... non guardare me :(
<K99Brain> lucid*
<attempt> lol
<attempt> ok scusa K99Brain
<jessy90> K99Brain,  per disattivare gli effetti in ubutnu 11.04 come si fa ?
<attempt> jessy90
<attempt> Messaggi: 52
<attempt> Media messaggi
<attempt> 		
<attempt> Mostra profilo
<FloodBotIt1> attempt: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<attempt> 	
<attempt> ho fatto un macello. mi scuso...
<jessy90> attempt,  dimmi
<attempt> devi terminare la sessione e quando parti con la nuova guarda bene in basso.. hai delle opzioni
<attempt> devi scegliere ubuntu classico senza effetti.
<jessy90> gia fatto
<attempt> anche cosi' ti fa' il difetto delle finestre?
<jessy90> si, anche in classico senza effetti
<attempt> ma di preciso ti chiude i programmi e resta la schermata sul desktop?
<jessy90> si
<jessy90> e poi passo con il mouse e sparisce
<attempt> penso sia la vga.
<attempt> che scheda video hai di preciso ? lspci in terminale e metti su paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attempt> bull1 e' vago...
<attempt> hai anche win sul pc?
<bull1> si
<bull1> attempt
<bull1> ho windows 7 e linux 11.04
<jessy90> attempt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/629553/
<attempt> allora fai un check disk da win dell'hd o dei due hd del pc
<attempt> bull1 un solo hd?
<bull1> si
<attempt> in ogni caso fai un checkdisk da seven. ti parte il grub?
<bull1> si
<bull1> il probblema e che devo farlo ripartire 3 4 volte e poi parte
<bull1> attempt
<attempt> prima fai il check poi se riesci a partire una volta dai in terminale un sudo update-grub
<attempt> per sicurezza.
<attempt> magari si e' installato male il sistema. oppure hai problemi hardware...
<bull1> il checkintendi scandisk? attempt
<attempt> si
<attempt> almeno una volta e' partito correttamente ubuntu?
<bull1> si
<attempt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1652162  e' la video senza meno jessy90
<bull1> attempt prima nn lo faceva il pc è nuovo
<bull1> va bhe provo torno tra unpo grazie
<attempt> avrai fatto qualcosina.... tipo cambiare i permessi  a qualche cartella di sistema o seguito qualche guida non ufficiale che ti ha fatto dei danni a ubuntu..
<attempt> -.-
<Megas> attempt:
<Megas> query
<shadenzo> notte
<bull1> attempt t spiego bene?
<attempt> avrai fatto qualcosina.... tipo cambiare i permessi  a qualche cartella di sistema o seguito qualche guida non ufficiale che ti ha fatto dei danni a ubuntu..avrai fatto qualcosina.... tipo cambiare i permessi  a qualche cartella di sistema o seguito qualche guida non ufficiale che ti ha fatto dei danni a ubuntu..
<bull1> attempt ho aggiunto medibuntu
<bull1> ai repository
<bull1> attempt praticamente:
<bull1> accendo
<bull1> mi fa loggare
<bull1> e a volte si blocca e devo stoppare col bottene power
<bull1> attempt cosa po esse?
<attempt> umh. non saprei
<attempt> fai cosi'.
<bull1> si
<attempt> una volta loggato apri un terminale e dai top
<bull1> top
<attempt> con quel comando vedi i programmi del sistema... e tienilo aperto e visibile.
<bull1> eccolo
<attempt> qualche processo ti blocca il sistema... dovresti vederlo da top..
<bull1> misono perso ora sonologgato
<bull1> si blocca allo start
<attempt> almeno individui il programma che a un certo punto ti blocca il sistema. tipo cpu 90%...
<attempt> se neanche parte devi provare ad avviare dal kernel recovery.
<bull1> a ok quindi mentre faccio partire? attempt
<attempt> e vedere di cosa si lamenta nei log di sistema
<bull1> ok ci provo
<bull1> arivo
<ilpaolino> buona sera a tutti
<ilpaolino> ho un problema con l'output in console (ssh) di ubuntu server, ovvero le lettere accentate le posso scrivere, ma quando ubuntu scrive in console una frase contenente lettere accentate queste ultime appaiono con i soliti caratteri strani. l'utf8 dovrebbe già essere stato settato correttamente. idee?
<bull1> attempt come apro il terminale da 11.04 nn lo trovo al log
<bull1> ?
<bull1> attempt
<bull1> c 6?
<attempt> si
<bull1> non trovo il terminale dallo start
<bull1> ho 11.04
<bull1> wewe?
<attempt> umh
<attempt> bull1 uso kubuntu ha i menu diversi. il terminale lo trovi sotto la voce sistema. e' uno dei programmi principali di ubuntu...
<attempt> quando l'hai aperto dai il comando unity –reset
<attempt> tanto per stare tranquilli. poi dai top
<bull1> attempt ok ma a me serve durante il log in?
<attempt> e usi il pc normalmente.  tieni d'occhio top e vedi quale processo ti inchioda il pc...
<attempt> no durente il login no.
<attempt> durante*
<attempt> il comando lo puoi dare comunque se parti con il kernel recovery
<bull1> ah allora come faccio?
<bull1> a
<bull1> quando mi chiede login e poi password
<attempt> poi scegli di  usare terminale root con o senza accesso alla rete. meglio con.
<bull1> a login cosa devoscrivere?
<attempt> no aspetta.
<bull1> ok
<attempt> il kernel recovery lo scegli al boot quando vedi grub. se non vedi grub clicca shift mentre parte il pc.
<attempt> poi come ho scritto sopra.
<bull1> si fino a qua ci sono
<bull1> poi gli do i 2 comandi
<bull1> e poi mi devo loggare?
<Megas> Scusate
<attempt> no.
<bull1> e come faccio a capire doveè ilblocco?
<Megas> Non riesco a ripristinare una ive usb
<attempt> dai li unity ---reset
<Megas> Me l'ha automaticamente partizionata
<Megas> era da 4gn e ora mi da 250MB partizione primaria
<Megas> e 3gb non assegnata
<attempt> poi sudo dpkg --configure -a e vedi che dice...
<Megas> e non mi fa creare il volume semplice
<Megas> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<attempt> se non risponde niente e' ok.
<Megas> Perfavore >.<
<bull1> ok arrivo :D
<attempt> poi riavvii normale e quando hai il sitema dai top per controllare se qualche programma ti blocca il pc..
<attempt> aspetta
<bull1> ok
<attempt> ultima cosa da provare e' il reset delle cartelle di configurazione di gnome.
<attempt> se il resto non funge provi anche questo
<attempt> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<bull1> mhhh
<bull1> quale metodo uso?
<bull1> testa o croce? :P
<Akenathon> ciao a tutti
<attempt> parti dal kernel recovery
<bull1> ok rischio che mi si inchioda qualcosa?
<Akenathon> wow istruzioni per kernel recovery...mi metto comodo e leggo
<attempt> dai unity –reset e sudo dpkg --configure -a . se ci sono problemi segnati che dice. poi parti normale. una volta partito dai top. vedi se un programma specifico ti inchioda il pc. se no ma si blocca tutto ritorni in kernel recovery e rinomini le cartelle dette sopra.
<attempt> sudo mv /home/bull/.gnome2 /home/bull/.gnome2.bak per esempio (da terminale o recovery)
<davistaaubuntu> buonasera, sono un nuovo utente ubuntu, passato da cieca 2 settimane a questo sistema operativo da windows vista, fatto sta che amsn non mi appare per niente ma mi dic eche sono collegato, il lettore audio banshee non mi apre le cartelle che voglio siano aperte, il programma per la web cam registra pessimamente (cheese), vi chiedo scusa per la lamentela ma vorrei dei buoni  motivi per non ripassare a vista, dato che amo la 
<Akenathon> ciao davis
<davistaaubuntu> ciao
<Akenathon> hai fatto bene a passare ad ubuntu
<Akenathon> in un mesetto circa supererai queste piccole cose
<Akenathon> comunque
<Akenathon> vediamo una cosa per volta
<davistaaubuntu> si grazie
<Akenathon> innanzitutto non dimenticare la profonda differenza
<Akenathon> tra linux e windows
<Akenathon> linux ad es somiglia più al sistema operativo del mac
<davistaaubuntu> si notato
<Akenathon> non ha nulla a che vedere con windows
<Akenathon> che ubuntu hai istallato?
<davistaaubuntu> 11.4
<Akenathon> ti sei spinto troppo in là
<davistaaubuntu> ah non sapevo
<Akenathon> scarica ed istalla la 10.04 LTS
<davistaaubuntu> l'ho scaricato dal sito proprio
<Akenathon> LTS= long time support
<Akenathon> ma hai ancora windows istallato?
<davistaaubuntu> ma i problemi con banshee amsn e cheese?
<davistaaubuntu> e per non parlare del pacchetto office, preferivo open office a questo prime office
<Akenathon> perdonami...cos'è banshee? un media player?
<davistaaubuntu> si ancora vista
<davistaaubuntu> ho creato una partizione swap per ubuntu
<davistaaubuntu> si si un player
<Akenathon> allora scusami
<Akenathon> innanzitutto
<Akenathon> potevi istallare linux
<Akenathon> senza partizionare
<Akenathon> tramite wubi
<davistaaubuntu> non me lo installavva
<davistaaubuntu> windows non lo permetteva
<Akenathon> come mai?
<davistaaubuntu> boh
<Akenathon> uhm
<davistaaubuntu> diceva che non avevo i diritti per entrare in un certo file
<Akenathon> che pc hai?
<davistaaubuntu> un notebook hp presario
<Akenathon> nato con vista suppongo?
<davistaaubuntu> si si infatti
<Akenathon> puoi loggarti da amministratore?
<davistaaubuntu> dove?
<davistaaubuntu> qui?
<Akenathon> su vista
<davistaaubuntu> non so come fare
<davistaaubuntu> ah si
<davistaaubuntu> ero amministratore
<FloodBotIt1> davistaaubuntu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Akenathon> no su vista
<davistaaubuntu> si si infatti
<Akenathon> ecco davis scrivi delle frasi lunghe altrimenti il bot ti rimprovera :D
<Akenathon> wubi usalo loggato da amministratore
<davistaaubuntu> ma l'ho usato mentre ero amministratore, eppure mi diceva che un certo file impediva il continuo dell'installazione
<Akenathon> non vorrei ci fosse attivo qualche blocco bios dell partizione windows
<Akenathon> sai gli hp sono un pò assurdi
<davistaaubuntu> boh, comunque ti ringrazio per la disponibilità, io per ora smanetto ancora un po con ubuntu, ma penso di tornare a vista, perchè è più versatile per i documenti e la gestione delle applicazioni, nel caso rimarrò con ubuntu ti contatterò qui e ti farò sapere, intatno grazie per il tempo dedicatomi
<Akenathon> figurati è un piacere
<Akenathon> però credimi
<Akenathon> uso ubuntu da 6 mesi...allo studio uso solo quello ora...faccio l'ingegnere meccanico
<davistaaubuntu> col pacchetto prime office?
<davistaaubuntu> wow, io lo trovo mediocre
<Akenathon> libre office
<davistaaubuntu> non mi dire
<davistaaubuntu> ah gia scusa
<davistaaubuntu> libre
<FloodBotIt1> davistaaubuntu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<davistaaubuntu> oooooooooooooo non intaso il canale, e basta!
<davistaaubuntu> mamma mia sto boot!!!
<Akenathon> libre office è fantastico...compatibile al 99% con office 2007
<Akenathon> è automatico il messaggio
<Akenathon> :D
<davistaaubuntu> dai proverò ora devo scappare, grazie
<davistaaubuntu> ciaooooooooooooo
<Akenathon> di nulla ciao
<bull1> attempt t ringrazio dell'aiuto ma per oggici rinuncio hoilmal di testa
<attempt> mi spiace. richiedi domani in canale.
<Akenathon> ciao attempt
<attempt> ciao
<Akenathon> finalmente sono riuscito ad entrare nella chat di aiuto di ubuntu
<Akenathon> per questioni di tempo non perchè fosse difficile farlo
<Akenathon> :)
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-11
<laccko> fantastic this laucher
<Odo> Giorno
<alessio> ciao  aiuto  ubuntu?
<alessio> ce  qualcuno  ke  mi  aiuta?
<TaLaDo> alessio, ti consiglio di fare la domanda e se c'è qualcuno che può ti risponde
<glpiana> ola
<skricciolo1981> pangolino in gnome shell non mi associa le cuffie bluetooth,le rileva ma non le associa,mentre prima con 10.10 andava tutto ok,ce rimedio?
<glpiana> *c'è
<skricciolo1981> *c'è
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, con unity le associa?
<skricciolo1981> provo subito..glpiana
<ozstriker> qualcuno mi sa dire come eliminare questo dall'avvio Found Windows NT/2000/XP on /dev/sda1
<glpiana> ozstriker, quando ti appare?
<ozstriker> è ilvecchio boot di avvio di winzoz
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: niente da fare stessa risposta:connessione non riuscita
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, hai seguito la guida del bluetooth?
<skricciolo1981> certo glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, e la periferica viene riconosciuta e associata?
<skricciolo1981> tova le cuffie,ma durante l associazione fallisce
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:
<alessio> siccome  ho  delle  partizioni  ke  voglio  togliere    cosa  devo fare?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, se fallisce è chiaro che poi non le possa usare
<ozstriker> con sudo update-grub lo vede ancora
<glpiana> alessio, non usare le k per cortesia
<alessio> okok  scusa  sono  nuovo
<glpiana> azse lo vede vorrà dire che c'è. dammi l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> ozstriker, se lo vede vorrà dire che c'è. dammi l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | ozstriker
<ubot-it> ozstriker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessio> cosa  faccio?
<glpiana> alessio, dammi anche tu l'output di sudo fdisk -l      e indicami che partizioni vuoi togliere
<ozstriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035155/
<glpiana> ozstriker, windows c'è, è sul primo disco: /dev/sda1   *          63    78156224    39078081    b  W95 FAT32
<ozstriker> devo formatare quella partizione?
<glpiana> ozstriker, se devi per forza eliminare windows fallo, ma non ne vedo il motivo. sta su un altro disco e può sempre tornarti utile
<skricciolo1981> quoto
<alessio> cosa    faccio  x darti  le  informazioni?
<ozstriker> e solo un boot e sta su un disco dove tengo i dati
<skricciolo1981> !paste alessio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste alessio'
<glpiana> !paste | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> !pastebin alessio
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ozstriker> se proprio devo mettere w conviene sul hd da 500
<glpiana> ozstriker, se quel disco ha solo dati non vedo come possa essere visto da grub come installazione diwindows. controlla, ci sarà il sistema
<alessio> e  poi  ?
<ozstriker> non puo esserci il sistema è una partizione da 1 mg
<glpiana> alessio, comincia a fare quello che vedo l'output del comando che ti ho chiesto
<glpiana> ozstriker, 40 giga, non un mega
<alessio> !paste alessio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste alessio'
<glpiana> alessio, ma leggi le istruzioni di ubot-it , no?
<alessio> si  ma  cosa  devo  scrivere  li
<skricciolo1981> alessio: il log del terminale
<glpiana> <glpiana> alessio, dammi anche tu l'output di sudo fdisk -l      e indicami che partizioni vuoi togliere
<ozstriker> son 37 g di dati e 4,46 di spazio non allocato dice gparted
<ozstriker> 4,46mib
<skricciolo1981> fai copia e incolla dal terminale al link che ti si è aperto
<alessio> cioe'  il  nome  del  pc?
<glpiana> ozstriker, quindi non è una partizione da 1 mega
<glpiana> alessio, se non sai cosa significa "output di un comando" dillo
<ozstriker> vabbe ma con 4,46mib comq non puo esserci il sistema
<skricciolo1981> lol
<glpiana> ozstriker, sda1 è di quasi 40 giga
<alessio> si  lo  sono   uso  da  poco  ubuntu
<glpiana> alessio, apri un terminale
<ozstriker> ti fare lo screenshot di g parted solo che poi non so come mandartelo
<skricciolo1981> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> ozstriker, ma a che pro devi darmi una schermata di gparted?
<alessio> cioe'?
<glpiana> ozstriker, su sda1 hai windows ed è giusto che grub lo veda, punto
<ozstriker> .. allora in quell hd da 40gi
<skricciolo1981> alessio versione ubuntu?
<ozstriker> 3,27gb son dati
<glpiana> alessio, tra i programmi cerca "terminale"
<glpiana> ozstriker, non mi interessa cosa hai nel disco, non so se ci siamo capiti
<alessio> 12.04 lts
<glpiana> ozstriker, grub VEDE windows perchè tu HAI windows
<ozstriker> no vede il boot di avvio
<alessio> trovato
<ozstriker> windows non c'è e non parte
<ozstriker> e io chiedevo come eliminare il boot di avvio
<glpiana> ozstriker, dammi l'output del comando mount
<alessio> poi?
<glpiana> alessio, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> alessio, ti chied ela password, scrivila anche se non la vedi e poi premi invio
<ozstriker> non fa
<ozstriker> mount /dev/sda/mnt
<alessio> fatto
<alessio> ora  dovrei  metterlo qui  giusto?
<glpiana> ozstriker, io ti ho chiesto l'output di mount non di quello che hai scritto tu
<glpiana> alessio, no, devi selezionarlo e copiarlo su pastebin
<alessio> gia'  fatto
<ozstriker> scrivimi la stringa di comando per il terminale non ti capendo
<glpiana> alessio, e allora amnca solo copiare qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> ozstriker, mount
<glpiana> ozstriker, solo mount
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035163/
<glpiana> ozstriker, niente altro che mount
<glpiana> alessio, perfetto. ora fai la stessa cosa con il comando: mount
<ozstriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035164/
<ozstriker> ok
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035165/
<glpiana> ozstriker, ora: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt %% ls /mnt
<glpiana> osno
<glpiana> ozstriker, ora: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && ls /mnt
<ozstriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035167/
<alessio> fatto
<alessio> ora
<glpiana> ozstriker, ok. ora io di windows non so nulla e non so dirti come eliminare quella voce, se no rimuovendo bootsect.dos  IO.SYS  AUTOEXEC.BAT   CONFIG.SYS   MSDOS.SYS  Bootfont.bin     NTDETECT.COM boot.ini e poi dando ancora sudo update-grub
<glpiana> alessio, che hai scritto?
<alessio> ho  messo  il  link
<ozstriker> ok
<ozstriker> vediamo
<glpiana> alessio, appunto, che cosa hai scritto? io ti ho detto di scrivere mount. tu invece cosa hai scritto?
<alessio> lo scritto  mount
<glpiana> alessio, scrivi SOLO mount  e poi premi invio
<ozstriker> mo nn vede piu quellhd
<ozstriker>  che ansia
<glpiana> ozstriker, lo hai montato sotto /mnt
<glpiana> ozstriker, vuoi vederlo con il file manager? nel terminale scrivi: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<glpiana> ozstriker, poi aprilo dal file manager
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035173/
<ozstriker> si è piu comodo
<glpiana> alessio, che partizioni vorresti togliere?
<ozstriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035180/
<ozstriker> sembra sparito tu che dici?
<glpiana> ozstriker, è sparito
<ozstriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035182/
<alessio> quelle  che  non  servono  ,ho win xp
<ozstriker> con fdisk la vede ancora
<glpiana> ozstriker, ma per forza la vede -.-
<glpiana> ozstriker, quel disco esiste? è formattato in filesystem di windows? e allora verrà visto e ne verrà dato il filesystem usato
<alessio> siccome  proima  di installare  ubuntu  ho  ftto  prove
<ozstriker> comprendo
<ozstriker> senti se volessi fare una partizione per w7 sul secondo hd
<alessio> con gparted  ne  vedo  3  sconosciute
<ozstriker> vado dalla live e riduco la partizione
<alessio> ed  sono  quelle  ke  vorrei  togliere  ma  non me  lo  fa
<glpiana> ozstriker, il secondo hard disk è quello con linux
<ozstriker> si
<glpiana> ozstriker, fai pure da live, ma prima fatti un backup dei dati che potresti perdere nel ridimensionamento
<ozstriker> ok
<glpiana> alessio, ti ho chiesto prima di non usare le k
<ozstriker> senti ma lo spazio della nuova partizione lo lascio non partizionato o creo un ntfs
<alessio> sorry
<glpiana> ozstriker, non so cosa voglia l'installer di windows 7. e non so nemmeno se può stare in qualsiasi partizione o se vuole la prima
<ozstriker> cioe dici che forse devo levare ubuntu prima di mettere win
<glpiana> ozstriker, no, dico che no ne so niente e di conseguenza taccio per non darti informazioni errate
<glpiana> alessio, dici di vederle da gparted. non riesci a toglierle da gparted?
<alessio> non  me  fa  togliere
<glpiana> alessio, con che motivazione?
<alessio> smontare  tutte  le partizioni  logiche   che  hanno un  numero maggiore  di 7
<glpiana> alessio, prova a farlo da livecd stando attento a cosa vai  a eliminare. io ti consiglierei un backup dei dati prima di  fare interventi sul disco
<alessio> l'ho installato  via  usb
<glpiana> alessio, va bene anche la usb
<alessio> quindi  dovrei  andare  in live  e  poi  cancellarlo  con gparted  giusto?
<svernagovich> ragazzi buongiorno ho un problema con il plugin flash di firefox, non visualizzo alcuni file da youtube et similia... qualche consiglio?
<glpiana> alessio, sempre che te lo lasci fare
<glpiana> !flash | svernagovich
<ubot-it> svernagovich: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<alessio> ok  grazie
<svernagovich> glpiana, cosa intendi con !flash???
<svernagovich> okok
<TaLaDo> lol
<glpiana> svernagovich, con !flash intendo richiamare una voce del bot del canale, ubot-it, che ti indica una guida
<svernagovich> grazie glpiana ;)
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: quindi non ci posso fare niente?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, fin che non vengono riconosciute le cuffie direi proprio di no
<skricciolo1981> ma prima  in 10.10 andavano,quindi è cambiato qualcosa nell OS?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, in un anno e mezzo? sì
<skricciolo1981> ok
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, di che cuffie si tratta?
<skricciolo1981> nokia BH-505 TaLaDo
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, quindi BT
<skricciolo1981> e si TaLaDo
<skricciolo1981> peccato era uno dei motivi principali che mi avevano fatto passare da windows a linux!sigh!
<ozstriker> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ozstriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035230/
<ozstriker> quacuno sa come fa funzionare questo modello con ubuntu?
<glpiana> !ipod | ozstriker vedi se trovi qualcosa di utile qui
<ubot-it> ozstriker vedi se trovi qualcosa di utile qui: ipod is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Ipod
<ozstriker> con Rhythmbox, Banshee  e Amarok ci ho gia provato lo monta
<ozstriker> ma non mi fa caricare la roba in modo visibile
<ozstriker> credo sia per la codifica dei file
<azuma> salve, vorrei aggiornare la kernel del mio lubuntu ed installare ZRam enabler, potrebbe aiutarmi qualcuno?
<glpiana> azuma, qui non c'è supporto su software esterni ai repository o su versioni differenti da quelle presenti negli stessi
<azuma> ok, esistono altre alternative ufficiali per velocizzare la RAM?
<Serpico> ciao
<ZioScar> salve
<ZioScar> perchè se sospenso il pc per molto tempo, appena lo "resumo" i moduli audio scompaiono?
<glpiana> ZioScar, perchè la sospensione in ubuntu ha problemi con molti hardware
<ZioScar> glpiana, belle cose..
<glpiana> ZioScar, anche a te :)
<ZioScar> glpiana, ed io adesso che devo fare per rimediare al problema "sospensione"?
<f0rbid> salve, sto usando una xubuntu, e Xorg crasha in maniera random, succede spesso quando apro piu' terminali. Ho spulciato i file di log, fra cui Xorg.0.log che non mi dice nulla, e l'.xsession.error nella mia home
<f0rbid> l'unica cosa utile che trovo è un: xfce4-terminal: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<f0rbid> potrebbe il problema dipendere dal terminale di xfce?
<enzotib> f0rbid, lo fa solo col terminale?
<f0rbid> in questo momento ho la finestra di xchat, chrome con qualche scheda e un terminale aperto, e tutto ok
<f0rbid> appena apro 3,4 finestre di terminale va in crash
<Gexol> salve
<Gexol> ho un prblema con la stampante epson DX800, fino a pochi giorni fa funzionava correttamente poi stranamente quando sono andato a stampare un documento pdf mi da sempre il seguente errore: /usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftoraster failed    come posso risolvere?
<Gexol> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<enzotib> !chi | f0rbid
<mickysantomax> Salve a tutti, ho installato sulla mia macchina Ubuntu 11.10 con gcc 4.6.1. Siccome dovrei installare l'ambiente di sviluppo di CUDA che richiede gcc 4.4, volevo chiedere se per caso ci possono essere problemi se installo una versione più vecchia o meno ?
<DD3my> buongiorno
<DD3my> avrei un piccolo problema
<mickysantomax> Qualcuno mi sa dare una dritta ?
<DD3my> quando apro i video con il lettore multimediale
<DD3my> mi va a scatti e non riesco a guardare bene i film
<DD3my> come faccio?
<enzotib> mickysantomax, suppongo che se gcc-4.4 è presente nei repo e te lo fa installare senza fare problemi, allora sei quasi a posto
<mickysantomax> ma se ci sono entrambi, durante la fase di compilazione il sistema come fa a utilizzare quello giusto ?
<enzotib> mickysantomax, di qui il mio "quasi"
<enzotib> mickysantomax, probabilmente stabilendo una alternativa con update-alternatives
<mickysantomax> cioè ?
<nannes> DD3my: di solito quelli son problemi di driver video.
<enzotib> mickysantomax, sudo update-alternatives --config cc
<DD3my> nannes, ho da un bel po installato sul pc ubuntu 11.10 e non mi ha mai dato problemi di questo tipo
<enzotib> mickysantomax, e ti fa scegliere quale fissare come default fino a prova contraria
<enzotib> mickysantomax, --display cc ti mostra la scelta attuale
<nannes> DD3my: succede con ogni tipo di filmato, o solo qualcuno=
<enzotib> mickysantomax, suppongo che si possa fare così, ma non l'ho mai fatto per cc
<mickysantomax> un attimo che provo
<mickysantomax> con "sudo update-alternatives --config cc" mi risponde: "There is only one alternative in link group cc: /usr/bin/gcc". Mi sembra anche abbastanza normale visto che al momento c'è solo la 4.6.1
<DD3my> nannes, ho notato che mi capita quando guardo filmati in 720 p
<enzotib> mickysantomax, e infatti, dovresti farlo dopo aver installato l'altro
<nannes> DD3my: vediamo un po' di info sul pc
<simonaG> non ti vedo piu partecipe coem una volta nel chan: coem mai?
<mickysantomax> enzotib, io ho trovato questa guida: http://blog.ryant.org/2011/12/installing-cuda-toolkit-on-ubuntu-1110.html, pensi possa andar bene ?
<mickysantomax> (intendo per la procedura di installazione di GCC 4.4)
<DD3my> nannes, ho un eeepc asus 1000h
<DD3my> con ubuntu 11.10
<enzotib> mickysantomax, non saprei
<nannes> DD3my: lspci | grep -i vga && glxinfo | egrep {'render|vendor'} && lshw
<nannes> !chi | simonaG
<ubot-it> simonaG: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<simonaG> pardon
<DD3my> nannes, devo darlo su terminale?
<nannes> DD3my: si
<nannes> simonaG: è perchè non si capisce a chi ti riferisci
<simonaG> si tranq, la prossima volta farò coem mi hai detto
<DD3my> nannes, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Archimede669> ciaooooooooooooooooo
<nannes> DD3my: non puoi pretendere alte prestazioni in HD con un chip video così. E' normale
<DD3my> nannes, okay grazie, quindi per vedermi tali film sono costretto a convertirli giusto?
<nannes> Ti conviene..
<enzotib> a me le intel non hanno mai dato problemi
<DD3my> nannes, ancora grazie
<nannes> enzotib: bho, prova ad aiutarlo tu allora! Secondo me, con un pc del genere non puoi pretendere fluidità in una riproduzione a 720p
<DD3my> enzotib, è un mini pc quello che ho
<nannes> e poi di intel ce ne son tante.. è il modello particolare il problema
<enzotib> nannes, dicevo solo la mia esperienza, anche se non ne faccio un uso estremo, per il resto di grafica non ne so niente
<netbook> ciao a tutti
<netbook> non mi parte più il computer non vedo neanche la schermata di avvio della scheda madre... Che faccio lo butto?
<nannes> netbook: fermo li.. portatile o fisso? (non so se dedurlo o no dal tuo nick)
<netbook> (ho provato anche a sostituire la scheda video)
<Kaos_One> buttarlo non direi.. :/ è una cosa drastica..
<netbook> no è un desktop
<nannes> netbook: ce l'hai un tester?
<netbook> no
<nannes> mm allora non puoi verificare nulla.. al max puoi far cosi
<nannes> apri lo sportello
<nannes> collega al pc solo il necessario (alimentazione, monitor,tastiera)
<nannes> Mentre con gli occhi guardi dentro il case, premi il pulsante d'accensione. E dimmi come si comporta la ventola
<nannes> Se non si muove proprio, oppure se inizia la rotazione e si blocca subito, oppure se gira bene...
<netbook> la ventola gira...
<netbook> gira sempre...
<nannes> bene
<nannes> scheda video integrata o pci/agp?
<netbook> il problema è che c'è un antefatto di cui non vi ho parlato...
<nannes> ...
<netbook> pci
<nannes> spiega
<netbook> acceso il computer mi ha dato subito la schermata del bios
<nannes> entro oggi magari :D
<netbook> poi ho riavviato e ancora la schermata del bios quindi ho cambiato l'ordine di boot e da quel momento non ho visto più nulla
<nannes> ma lool
<nannes> premi ripetutamente il tasto per entrare nel BIOS, anche se non vedi nulla!!!
<nannes> (durante l'accensione ovviamente)
<netbook> ora provo...
<netbook> nulla....
<nannes> La luce del monitor com'è? Arancione (nessun segnale) o gialla (segnale presente, ma schermo nero)
<netbook> segnale presente ma schermo nero
<nannes> poi dipende dal monitor -.- per alcuni invece che arancione, la fa dello stesso colore MA lampaggiante -.-
<nannes> lampeggia?
<netbook> prima di sostituire la scheda video mi dava segnale assente...
<nannes> insomma il monitor dovrà dire qualcosa no?!
<netbook> lampeggia
<netbook> no è completamente nero...
<nannes> ecco: stacca il cavo monitor dal pc, poi togli la scheda video dallo slot, poi rimettila. Ricollega e vedi.
<netbook> lampeggia la spia dell'accenzione
<nannes> leggi sopra ^
<nannes> inseriscila BENE nello slot
<nannes> piazzaci la vite (o chiudi l'incastro se è a incastro), e ricollega il cavo monitor.
<nannes> Anche il cavo monitor ricollegalo **BENE**
<nannes> stringendo le viti
<enzotib> tutto molto attinente a ubuntu :)
<enzotib> magari se vi spostate in chat è meglio
<nannes> ops :S
<netbook> opsss
<pas_> ciao ho problemi
<pas_> ho fatto l'avanzamento a ubuntu 12.04
<pas_> e non mi compare più niente
<pas_> un login nulla .. ora sono nella versione
<pas_> demo
<pas_> dal cd
<enzotib> !enter | pas_
<ubot-it> pas_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<pas_> ok :-)
<enzotib> pas_, nemmeno in recovery riesci ad entrare?
<pas_> mmm come si fa
<enzotib> pas_, al menu di grub, la seconda voce dovrebbe riportare la scritta recovery
<pas_> ok .... quindi all'inizio e poi
<pas_> ok ora provo
<enzotib> pas_, da che versione hai fatto l'avanzamento?
<pas_> ciao enzotib ... non c'è il grub .. oraq sono su un altro pc
<pas_> quando avvio il pc ... carica il logo e poi si vede una schermata tutta nera ... in alto c'è la data con l'ora e c'è la possibilità di avviare o spegnere
<pas_> poi non si vede nulla tutto nero ... il mouse funziona ...altro indizio dove c'è la rotellina c'è una x come quando non si carica un immagine
<enzotib> pas_, da che versione hai fatto l'avanzamento?
<pas_> 11.10
<pas_> anche perchè è quello della mia ragazza ha installato in più solo skype
<pas_> però l'altra volta c'erano stati problemi con la scheda video ...
<enzotib> pas_, che scheda video hai, e che driver?
<mikunos> salve a tutti
<mikunos> sto configurando proftpd in ubuntu
<mikunos> e riesco a connettermi
<mikunos> ma non capisco come mai non ho i privilegi per creare file e cartelle
<mikunos> l'utente creato si trova nel gruppo proftpd creato dal server e si trova anche nel gruppo www-data
<mikunos> e dovrebbe permettermi di cancellare e modificare i files
<mikunos> dentro la cartella www
<mikunos> ma non riesco
<mikunos> qualche idea?
<nannes> mikunos: guarda chi è il proprietario della cartella.
<mikunos> il proprietario è www-data
<nannes> e i permessi?=
<mikunos> drwxr-xr-x 20 www-data www-data
<nannes> ..quindi devi essere proprietario per scriverci
<nannes> e il proprietario è un utente, non un gruppo. Da quei simboli vedi che quelli del gruppo non possono scrivere, anche sepossono leggere/eseguire
<mikunos> si infatti
<mikunos> ho risolto
<mikunos> qual'è il codice del permesso leggi/scrivi leggi/scrivi leggi/esegui?
<nannes> !permessi | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<mikunos> salve ragazzi sono nel panico
<mikunos> ho cancellato distrattamente una cartella
<mikunos> via bash
<mikunos> come posso recuperarla?
<remix_tj> tirando fuori un backup
<remix_tj> e ripristinandola
<alessio> ciao a tutti, come mai il mio pc raggiunge temperature sugli 80 e più gradi anche se non faccio niente?? ho pulito la ventola aprendo il pc più volte, ho adottato due soluzioni, quali jupiter e il risparmio energetico per i driver ati...ora jupiter mi dice che ci sono 70 gradi centigradi...
<alessio> fa dei picchi da 58 a 70 in pochissimi secondi per poi riscendere
<remix_tj> !chat | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessio> quindi non vi dico che fastidio la ventola che si accende e va al massimo per 2-3 minuti per poi fermarsi per 1 minuto e così via tutto il santo giorno, con il cooling fan della ngs va un po' meglio, però mi alza il pc a tre metri dalla scrivania e non mi piace esteticamente
<alessio> remix_tj, uso ubuntu 12.04 lts 64bit quindi è inerente
<mikunos> remix_tj non ce l'ho
<remix_tj> mikunos: ci sarebbero delle procedure, ma hanno l'altissimo tasso di insuccesso
<remix_tj> !photorec | mikunos
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'photorec'
<remix_tj> azz
<remix_tj> alessio: io direi proprio che non è inerente. Si parla dell'hardware del tuo pc...
<alessio> remix_tj, si ma siccome sti problemi con winzoz non me li dava, ed ora uso ubuntu credo proprio che sia inerente è colpa di ubuntu non del mio hw se scalda così tanto...
<alessio> ma jupiter per farlo funzionare lo devo per forza tenerlo aperto in background?? o setta automaticamente qualche valore in qualche file di configurazione e di conseguenza posso pure tenerlo chiuso??
<mikunos> :(
<mikunos> qualche idea?
<remix_tj> mikunos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<remix_tj> ti consiglierei questo
<remix_tj> ma ormai credo sia tardi
<remix_tj> anzi mikunos meglio questa http://mylifeaccordingtome2.wordpress.com/2011/03/14/come-recuperare-usando-ubuntu-dati-cancellati-per-errore-photorec/
<remix_tj> che è in italiano e abbastanza immediata
<nannes> alessio: ma è un notebook? Comunque cerca un po' su google se ci son software per il controllo di velocità della ventola
<alessio> nannes, è una hp dv6 3141sl
<alessio> nannes, eh ok ma se diminuisco la velocità della ventola il pc si scalda e si bruciano i componenti, se la alzo troppo funziona male e raffredda alla buona e fa troppo casino
<nannes> ah... eh, in effetti non è la prima volta che sento che Ubuntu da' problemi di surriscaldamento O ventola che gira a mille
<alessio> quindi deve essere per forza qualche problema sw
<nannes> tu hai detto che va a scatti.. magari con quello la regolarizzi a un livello scelto da te
<alessio> nannes, no va a scatti nel senso che quando scalda molto parte a 1000 poi si raffredda e quindi si ferma
<alessio> nannes, è un circolo vizioso :D
<nannes> ehh.. ed è causato dalle imperfezioni dei driver open... Purtroppo ti dovrai accontentare del cooling fan ngs
<alessio> nannes, uso driver proprietari :D
<nannes> moolto strano..
<nannes> comunque con l'estate si alzano le temperature
<alessio> nannes, al massimo provo a mettere fan always on, ma non vorrei che ubuntu ragionasse come winzoz che se metto fan always on la tecnologia turbo boost del mio i7 non funzioni (ho un i7 720qm se può essere utile) e quindi rimane a 1.8Ghz senza poter arrivare a 2.8
<nannes> inizia a mettere un DE più leggero, magari prende già meno risorse
<alessio> nannes, uso gnome-shell non usa chissà quante risorse...ok rispetto a xfce è un macigno, però è il de che preferisco
<nannes> appunto è un macigno... e in ogni caso sembra che sia venuto a chiedere senza prima provare un po' da solo.
<alessio> nannes, come no?? certo che ho provato il fatto del fan always on mi è venuto in mente adesso
<nannes> perchè sei ancora qui?! :D
<alessio> nannes, ho addirittura cambiato la pasta termica in 2 mesi O.o
<alessio> nannes, provo e ti faccio sapere dai :D
<nannes> oi tu sei pericoloso..
<nannes> secondo me sei tu che hai rimontato male qualcosa XD
<remix_tj> nannes:
<remix_tj> gli ho detto di andare in -chat
<remix_tj> tu perchè hai continuato a dargli dietro?
<nannes> remix_tj: perchè ha detto che il problema glielo crea solo con Ubuntu.
<nannes> Infatti parlavamo di ubuntu
<mikunos> come faccio a trovare un file di un gb nel sistema considerando anche i files cancellati?
<mikunos> find . -type f -size 100000
<remix_tj> a me sembra un problema di hardware.
<remix_tj> mikunos: i file cancellati non esistono più nella tabella del filesystem. Ti ho dato un link, hai provato con quello?
<mikunos> si mi ha creato tante cartelle
<mikunos> ma con nomi indicibili
<nannes> remix_tj: Se con windows non lo fa, non è un problema hardware, ma della gestione delle risorse Ubuntu.
<mikunos> avevo cancellato un file tar con il backup proprio oggi
<remix_tj> mikunos: ha già finito?
<mikunos> forse lo ha ripristinato
<remix_tj> ti consiglio di aspettare che finisca
<mikunos> ha finito
<remix_tj> ok
<mikunos> mi da una lista
<remix_tj> eh, niente dovresti provare con find
<mikunos> e non ricordo la sintassi
<remix_tj> find . -type f -size 1G
<mikunos> come recupero solo i file tar?
<mikunos> aiutooo
<mikunos> posso recuperare un file così?
<mikunos> find . -type f -size +500M -name *.tar
<mikunos> o così:
<mikunos> find . -type f -size +1G -name *.tar
<mikunos> c'è nessuno che può aiutarmi?
<jester-> sera
<Steeler> x domande di programmazione chat o qui °?
<jester-> !chat | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neramarea> 'sera. xsane non vede la mia hp photosmart 5510 come scanner. premetto che prima di asfaltare tutto, ero riuscito a farla funzionare, ma ora non mi ricordo più coe avevo fatto...
<neramarea> *come
<jester-> neramarea: installa hplip-gui
<neramarea> fatto, jester-
<jester-> lancialo e vedi se la installa
<neramarea> ok capo
<neramarea> manco la vede. e sì che la stampa funzia
<neramarea> risolto, jester-
<neramarea> ho dato manualmente l'indirizzo ip della stampante
<garfield> Ciao a tutti! Ho problemi con Java, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<nannes> garfield: dipende
<nannes> che problema?
<garfield> Non riesco ad attivarlo sul browser. Uso Chrome con Ubuntu 12.04
<nannes> mm chrome..
<enzotib> garfield, hai installato qualcosa a riguardo?
<garfield> Ho installato OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime
<enzotib> garfield, per firefox devi installare icedtea-plugin, probabile che vale anche per chromium
<garfield> IcedTea è installato infatti, ma non c'è verso lo stesso
<garfield> Il problema rimane anche su firefox
<enzotib> garfield, dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<enzotib> !paste | garfield
<ubot-it> garfield: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<garfield> Fammi capire bene, scusa ma sono abbastanza nuovo, faccio il depacking su terminale e ti incollo sul link quello che mi esce? Giusto?
<enzotib> sì, e metti qui il link che viene fuori
<garfield> Ok, un attimo
<garfield> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036140/
<enzotib> garfield, come pensavo, non hai il pacchetto icedtea-plugin installato
<garfield> Lo trovo in software center, giusto?
<enzotib> sì
<garfield> Ok, vado e colpisco. Resto connesso qui così se va male vi scoccio ancora...
<anduci> ciao a tutti
<anduci> nn riesco a leggere nessun disco dal lettore cd una volta partito ubuntu...lo ho provato su 1 altro pc e funziona,,,ho provato a far partire il pc con boot il cd con una iso dentro e la legge...xo a pc acceso nn me lo vede
<enzotib> anduci, sudo lshw -short, su pastebin
<anduci> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1036150/
<garfield> enzotib, fatto! L'ho installato. Poi ho avviato firefox e non è cambiato nulla
<enzotib> anduci, egrep -i 'cdrom|cd-rom|dvd|sr0' /var/log/syslog
<enzotib> garfield, su che sito hai provato?
<anduci> enzotib: non mi da nessun output
<garfield> Su una chat dove andavo anni fa: http://italy1.com/chat/ichat.html
<enzotib> anduci, hai un kernel normale?
<anduci> enzotib in che senso scusa?
<enzotib> anduci, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<anduci> 11.10
<enzotib> anduci, ma ha mai funzionato con ubuntu il cdrom?
<anduci> su questo pc credo di si ma nn ne sono sicurissimo...credo di averlo installato da cd il lettore
<anduci> cmq ho appena installato ubuntu su 1 altro pc con qeusto masterizzatore
<enzotib> garfield, vai su http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp e verifica
<garfield> Ok
<tre5> salve
<garfield> enzotib, c'è disponibile un aggiornamento. Ovviamente lo scarico, no?
<enzotib> garfield, no
<garfield> Ecco... ho capito tutto! :-D
<enzotib> garfield, su ubuntu è installato di default il 6, mettere quello potrebbe creare dei conflitti, senza contare che è software non pacchettizzato e testato con ubuntu
<garfield> Ok, lo lascio dov'è...
<enzotib> garfield, volendo c'è anche nei repo openjdk 7 e icetea-plugin 7, ma non so quanto valga la pena
<enzotib> garfield, comunque se lì dice che il plugin è installato, allora se quel sito di prima non funziona è un problema del sito
<garfield> Temo di no, altri amici lo hanno provato e a loro funziona tutto bene. Uno poi è direttamente in contatto col webmaster e mi ha confermato che è tutto a posto
<enzotib> garfield, i tuoi amici cosa usano?
<garfield> Un po' di tutto: Firefox, Chrome... qualcuno credo addirittura IE
<enzotib> garfield, tutti su windows?
<garfield> Loro sì
<enzotib> garfield, e tutti con sun java
<garfield> Almeno, che io sappia
<enzotib> garfield, il meglio che puoi fare è installare sun java, che però non è nei repo
<garfield> Cioè Sun anzichè Oracle?
<enzotib> garfield, se continua a non andare, è un problema del sito, che nonostante quello che dica il webmaster, probabilmente ha qualche specificità che funziona solo con windows
<enzotib> non è infrequente
<enzotib> garfield, sun/oracle, è lo stesso, intendevo non quello free che è nei repo
<garfield> Ok, intanto allora vado a tampinare il webmaster, poi casomai passo a sun non free
<nannes> garfield: lascia quel povero webmaster, a me funge con ubunto
<garfield> Grazie mille!
<garfield> Oh cacchio!
<nannes> sono appena entrato, ma ci sono solo io :S
<nannes> aspè che guardo che pacchetto ho installato io..
<garfield> Sì nannes, è una chat ormai morta, ma molto attiva qualche anno fa
<neramarea> ragazzi, come elimino la configurazione di xchat? vorrei reinstallarlo ex novo, senza le vecchie impostazioni, ma queste ahimè riappaiono... dove diamine è il file che devo cancellare?
<enzotib> neramarea, ~/.xchat2/
<nannes> garfield: uhm ho installato sun-java6 e java-common, tutti e due provenienti dal pacchetto  ubuntu-restricted-extras a quanto risulta qui
<nannes> garfield: quindi prova → sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<neramarea> grazie, enzotib. cancellavo tutti i .conf, ma non la directory. evidentemente era quello l'errore... ;-)
<garfield> Provo subito
<enzotib> neramarea, se cancelli tutti i file dovrebbe essere equivalente
<enzotib> nannes, che versione di ubuntu?
<neramarea> non cancellavo quelli nelle subdir...
<neramarea> enzotib è regolare che appaia l'ip?
<enzotib> neramarea, questo[23:05:16] * neramarea_ (~mimmo@2-225-62-95.ip174.fastwebnet.it) è entrato in #ubuntu-it ?
<neramarea> sì
<enzotib> eh sì, se non hai una cloak
<neramarea> una cloaca?
<enzotib> !cloak | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: Per richiedere una cloak segui: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<garfield> nannes. è fermo sulla configurazione di ttf-mscorefonts-installer. E' normale che ci metta tanto?
<enzotib> neramarea, si traduce con qualcosa tipo "mantello", sarebbe questo che compare nel mio /whois: unaffiliated/enzotib
<nannes> garfield: mmh è un insieme di tanti pacchetti, quindi si, può metterci più tempo di altri. prova a premere invio, magari aspetta un tuo input
<neramarea> non mastico così bene l'inglese. come faccio a farmi assegnare una cloack generica?
<nannes> enzotib: Lucid, però java c'è pure in quello di precise
<enzotib> nannes, non sun java
<jason_hudson> neramarea, registra il nick su freenode, aspetta 1 settimana o 2 (non ricordo di preciso) e poi chiedi un cloak in #freenode
<neramarea> oooook...
<garfield> Non succede niente. C'è una schermata a terminale con i termini della licenza e in fondo un <OK> che però non è vliccabile
<enzotib> garfield, TAB e poi invio
<neramarea> garfield premi tab
<garfield> So è schiodato, grazie!
<garfield> si è...
<garfield> Ok, ha finito
<neramarea> riguardo a xchat, gente (se devo spostarmi nel canale chat, ditelo, eh?)... c'è modo di installare il plugin pastebin senza tirarsi dietro tutto buduscript?
<nannes> garfield: l'avevi eliminato openjdk ?
<nannes> garfield: ok, ora vai su firefox ed entra su Strumenti>Componenti Aggiuntivi>Plugin e guarda se c'è JavaPlugin
<garfield> Sì, ma aprendo il software center mi ritrovo marcati come installati sia JDK6 sia JDK7
<nannes> garfield: prima di qualsiasi cosa prova. entra in quella chat
<garfield> Ok
<nannes> garfield: hai qualche plugin come NoScript?
<garfield> Ora vedo...
<nannes> :/
<garfield> L'unico plugin che ha a che vedere con Java è IcedTea-Web plugin
<garfield> E la chat è ancora come prima
<nannes> garfield: no parlavo di NoScript (l'estensione) non il plugin
<nannes> garfield: elimina tutti i java che hai e installa i sun
<garfield> Nessuna estensione NoScript
<coderblackout> salve
<nannes> bien.. ma che ti dice nella pagina della chat?
<garfield> Elimino anche IcedTea?
<garfield> Appare un riquadro completamente bianco al posto della finestra di chat
<garfield> Il resto della pagina è normale
<nannes> garfield: forse perchè hai 700plugin abilitati contemporaneamente
<coderblackout> asd
<nannes> garfield: vai su estensioni>plugin   e provali uno ad uno (disabilitando gli altri), finchè non ne trovi uno che va. Se non va nessuno, cancellali tutti e installi sunJava
<garfield> Disabilito anche Shockwave, VLC e cose del genere?
<neramarea> enzotib questa cosa è legale: http://pastebin.com/V3P4EW7x ???
<nannes> non guasterebbe garfield. va benissimo
<enzotib> neramarea, suppongo di sì
<neramarea> ah, ok.
<nannes> garfield: ovviamente quando cambi fra l'uno e l'altro, devi aggiornare la pagina (col tasto della freccia circolare azzurra)
<enzotib> bye
<garfield> Ovvio
<neramarea> bon, vado. grazie e 'notte a tutti
<coderblackout> buonasera... sono disponibile per aiuto
<nannes> devi fare a gara qui coderblackout eheh
<nannes> no scherzo, il prossimo che viene è tutto tuo :D
<nannes> e anche tutti gli altri se li vuoi :D
<coderblackout> ahah :D di solito all'epoca quando venivo io a chiedere aiuto consumavo pacchetti di chesterfield
<xione> buona serata
<pizzzz> salve a tutti
<garfield> nannes, ero bloccato. Sei riuscito a leggere i miei ultimi msg?
<pizzzz> chi perderebbe 10secondi del suo tempo per togliermi un piccolo e curioso dubbio/problema che ho? :P
<nannes> garfield: mm no, si è bloccato pure il mio
<coderblackout> pizzzz,  vai sgancia
<garfield> Evviva! :-D
<pizzzz> coderblackout, grazie :D
<pizzzz> CoderBlackout, la configurazione del pc è questa
<pizzzz> computer con 3 schede di rete
<garfield> In due parole, se IcedTea è attivo ho la finestra bianca, se è disattivo un msg in fondo alla pagina mi avverte che è disattivo. In ogni caso non c'è modo di entrare
<pizzzz> eth0 ed eth1 dedicate ad un server hotspot wifi con chillispot
<pizzzz> eth2 dedicata invece ad una macchina virtuale, la scheda è in bridge della VM
<pizzzz> due reti internet
<pizzzz> una 20Mega per l'hotspot(eth0 ed eth1)
<nannes> garfield: ma a parte icedtea, non c'è Java(TM)plugin ??
<pizzzz> e una 7mega per eth2
<nannes> !invio | pizzzz
<ubot-it> pizzzz: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<garfield> No
<nannes> garfield: installa sun java vah
<pizzzz> ubot-it, nannes scusate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nannes scusate'
<garfield> Ok
<nannes> puhauahauh ubot-it è un bot! un robot! un computer! un programma!
<CoderBlackout> x°D
<nannes> ubot-it, ping
<ubot-it> pong
<ubot-it> pong
<nannes> pizzzz: ok, ma la domanda dov'è?
<pizzzz> nannes, sto risolvendo in pvt
<nannes> ok..
<ZioScar> sera
<ZioScar> come faccio ad integrare pulseaudio con jack in tutto e per tutto? Vorrei che fossero sempre attivi e funzionanti
<dod> bella domanda.
<neramarea> volevo aggiungere il mio utente a vboxusers, ma il comando da' l'output vboxusers non esiste... che devo fare, per crearlo?
<nannes> ZioScar: posso chiedere a che serve jack?
<ZioScar> nannes, a gestire programmi audio, a farli funzionare simultaneamente
<dod> !jack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jack'
<ZioScar> !QjackCtl
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'QjackCtl'
<dod> ZioScar ho visto tanti avere problemi con pulse quanti avere problemi con jack quanti avere problemi con kernel realtime.
<nannes> oh... boh, a me fungono già smultaneamente :S
<dod> quindi.
<ZioScar> nannes, ho trovato questa http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470407 ma non funziona, se vedi spiega come mettere le impostazioni "by default" ma niente..
<garfield> nannes, non è serata... Al momento di installarlo mi dice bash: fg: %: job inesistente
<ZioScar> dod, e come hanno risolto?
<nannes> garfield: lol ma come lo cerchi di installare? :S
<dod> ti direi di farti una partizione apposita e metterci ubuntustudio che ha tutti i programmi audio integrati. se e' compatibile con il tuo hardware lo vedi subito.
<garfield> % tar zxvf jre-7u4-linux-i586.tar.gz
<dod> poi ti selezioni il necessario e lo puoi usare tranquillamente da ubuntu normale
<ZioScar> dod, io ho importato la maggior parte delle impostazioni di ubuntustudio su ubuntu
<nannes> garfield: nono non farlo da li , fallo da repo. Ti mando il comando in PV che i repo esterni qui non sono accetti
<ZioScar> dod, però c'è una cosa che non capisco
<garfield> Ok, grazie!
<ZioScar> dod, io imposto jack e tutto....va tutto a meraviglia...ho jack impostato all'avvio automatico, parte tranquillamente....appena sospendo il pc...i moduli che avevo precedentemente creato (jack sink ecc...) spariscono....però la cosa divertente è che se il pc va in sospensione per 10-15 minuti...restano...se lo sospendo per l'intera notte..spariscono...
<dod> non ha senso.
<dod> sicuro che sia una semplice sospensione in entrambi i casi?
<ZioScar> dod...si...
<dod> sa di bug.
<ZioScar> dod, sospendo, riprendo in breve l'esecuzione e va tutto...sospendo per una notte, spariscono i moduli..
<dod> quanta ram hai?
<ZioScar> dod, 4gb
<dod> quanta swap hai?
<ZioScar> dod, 4gb
<dod> prova ad aumentarla
<dod> la swap
<ZioScar> dod, dici che risolve?
<dod> forse. forse e' un bug , tipo cambia la data e si riavviano i moduli standard. non so.
<ZioScar> dod, cambia la data?
<dod> dici te lo fa' se lasci in sospensione la notte no?
<ZioScar> dod, si, insomma, per molto tempo...8 ore circa..
<dod> fai un file di swap doppio della ram e prova.
<ZioScar> dod, ok, vado da gestione dischi?
<dod> no spetta
<ZioScar> dod, ok
 * CoderBlackout Nuovamente disponibile per Aiuto !
<neramarea> volevo aggiungere il mio utente a vboxusers, ma il comando da' l'output vboxusers non esiste... che devo fare, per crearlo?
<ZioScar> dod, nel frattempo mi spieghi perchè non funziona l'impostazione "by default" di questa guida? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470407
<CoderBlackout> neramarea,  sudo gpasswd -a nomeutente vboxusers
<neramarea> CoderBlackout gpasswd: group 'vboxusers' does not exist in /etc/group
<CoderBlackout> O.o
<nannes> neramarea: il gruppo di utentiVirtualBox non esiste. Devi crearlo, oppure scoprire perchè virtualBox non l'ha fatto da solo
<CoderBlackout>  Sistema > Amministrazione > Utenti e gruppi. Clicchiamo sull’icona delle chiavi e inseriamo la nostra password per avere accesso completo all’interfaccia. Clicchiamo successivamente su “Gestisci Gruppi”.
<CoderBlackout> Cerchiamo il gruppo “vboxusers” e clicchiamo su proprietà da qui segniamoci il valore relativo a ID del gruppo (ci sarà utile in seguito) e aggiungiamo il nostro utente al gruppo semplicemente flaggandolo nella lista “Membri del gruppo”, clicchiamo ok e chiudiamo.
<CoderBlackout> neramarea,
<neramarea> ok, nannes... che devo crearlo l'avevo capito... ma non so come si fa!
<CoderBlackout> neramarea,  leggi!
<dod> ZioScar non ne ho idea purtroppo.
<nannes> neramarea: basta un attimo su google! Oppure leggi le istruzioni del buono e paziente CoderBlackout
<nannes> xD
<neramarea> CoderBlackout io Sistema > Amministrazione > Utenti e gruppi NON CE L'HO
<nannes> neramarea: vuol dire che hai unity. Cercalo dalla dash
<neramarea> uso gnome-shell. dovrò mica rientrare con unity...
<nannes> altrimenti lo puoi far da terminale.... oh ma tutto sto casino per un gruppo, si fa prima col bot
<CoderBlackout> neramarea,  sudo gedit /etc/group
<CoderBlackout> Funzione cerca di gedit > trova > vboxusers
<CoderBlackout> Quando trovi la linea aggiungi il tuo nome utente
<CoderBlackout> vboxusers:x:127: (nomeutente senza le parentesi)
<CoderBlackout> nel mio caso, ad esempio
<FloodBotIt2> CoderBlackout: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<CoderBlackout> vboxusers:x:127:fede
<CoderBlackout> ^^
<neramarea> gnome-session-fallback, quindi... a posto, stiamo... da terminale come si crea un gruppo?
<neramarea> oook, fatto editando /etc/group...
<neramarea> 'notte... e grazie cmq.
<CoderBlackout> ;)
 * CoderBlackout Nuovamente disponibile per Aiuto !
<garfield> nannes, ero caduto...
<nannes> me ne son accorto... tutto bene? hai sbattuto?
<CoderBlackout> x°D
<nannes> XD
<garfield> Un po' male attorno, ma il centro è salvo!
<garfield_> E' un vizio...
<nannes> cess
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-12
<ZioScar> sera
<nannes> sera? è quasi mattino
<ZioScar> come si caricano moduli audio attraverso uno script?
<ZioScar> nannes, aiutami tu
<nannes> ZioScar: se mi paghi..
<ZioScar> come carico moduli audio attraverso uno script
<ZioScar> ?
<ZioScar> load-module module-jack-source load-module module-jack-sink
<ZioScar> questi sono i 2 moduli
<nannes> allo stesso modo con cui li carichi in un comando :D
<ZioScar> nannes, si, ma il comando che do, lo do attraverso un programma
<ZioScar> se lo do su terminale non funge
<nannes> attraverso quale programma
<ZioScar> nannes, jack
<nannes> ZioScar: vedi se jack ha l'opzione da terminale.
<nannes> di sicura ce l'ha
<nannes> *sicuro
<ZioScar> che vuol dire "l'opzione da terminale"
<nannes> boh chissà cosa significherà
<glpiana> ola
<etrix> buongiorno ragà, dovrei firmattare una pendrive da 16GB per lo scambio di dati tra vari pc che montano win, linux e altri dispositivi come la tv. sto usando il programma di default per la gestione dei dischi in ubuntu ma ho sempre problemi all'atto del trasferimento del file (uno zip di 8GB): in pratica non mi termina la scrittura per vari errori.
<glpiana> etrix, con che file system hai formattato la penna?
<etrix> glpiana, ho formattato prima in fat, poi in ntfs
<glpiana> etrix, quindi ora è ntfs?
<etrix> deo trasferire un file compresso da un notebook con winzozz
<etrix> da far leggere alla tv
<glpiana> etrix, stai copiando il file con windows?
<etrix> no, adesso è senza file system, glpiana
<glpiana> etrix, -.-
<etrix> glpiana, ho provato a copiare il file da windows, si
<glpiana> etrix, allora ricapitoliamo: hai una penna senza file system su cui copi file da windows. che c0entra il tuo problema con questo canale?
<glpiana> !chat | etrix
<ubot-it> etrix: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<etrix> glpiana, per la "preparazione" della pendrive sto lavorando da ubuntu e volevo sapere come usare il programma di gestione dei dischi di default.... canale sbagliato?
<etrix> :/
<glpiana> etrix, no se il problema è questo il canale è giusto (anche se avendo tu windows a disposizione ed essendo ntfs un file system proprietario sarebbe più adatto formattare la penna da windows"
<glpiana> etrix, comunque, tasto destro sulla partizione -> formatta -> NTFS
<etrix> glpiana, da windows ho provato a formattare in NTFS ma ad un certo punto si ferma e da errore. siccome ho letto in giro che formattare pendrive in genere da win non è sempre una buona idea, ho provato a farlo da ubuntu
<glpiana> etrix, ti ho detto come fare
<etrix> glpiana, perdonami, ma sempre da ubuntu vero?
<glpiana> etrix, dallo strumento di cui parli, che credo sia gparted. se non è gparted dimmi cosa stai provando ad usare
<etrix> glpiana, no non è gparted, credo. è l'appicazione di default per la gestione dei dischi "Gestore Dischi".
<glpiana> etrix, oki, va bene anche di lì
<glpiana> etrix, invece che cliccare col destro sulla partizione, la selezioni e poi clicchi sotto su formatta
<etrix> glpiana, ok. ma quindi non è necessario creare uno schema MBR o GUID?
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> etrix, se non c'è tabella di partizioni te lo dice. mebr vien da sè
<etrix> glpiana, eh, infatti non c'è nessuna tabella delle partizioni visto che è il programma non ne indica nessuna.
<glpiana> etrix, hai cliccato su formatta?
<etrix> glpiana, si
<etrix> glpiana io volevo capire una cosa: nella finestra del programma ci sono due sezioni, Unità e Volume
<etrix> glpiana in entrambe le "sezioni" posso procedere con la formattazione
<etrix> glpiana nella sezione Unità posso scegliere se in MBR, GUID, non partizionare ecc ecc
<etrix> glpiana nella sez. Volume scelgo il tipo di filesystem
<glpiana> etrix, non ho qasi mai usato sto programma per cui non so dirti come sia confezionato
<etrix> glpiana, ora, devo formattare sia l'unità che il volume (con i relativi parametri) o no?
<glpiana> atrse gli  fai formattare la partizione che cosa ti risponde?
<etrix> glpiana, cazzarola... :-/
<etrix> glpiana, parli dell'Unità o del Volume? perché qua indica così.
<glpiana> etrix, bah, credo che non cambi nulla. prova se tanto su quella penna non hai nulla
<etrix> glpiana, eh, è da ieri che provo varie combinazioni.., guarda inpratica ho questo davanti http://i.imm.io/sqHc.png
<drhoffy> Ciao! esiste un modo in gnomeshell per far sparire la barra del titolo alle finestre massimizate?
<glpiana> etrix, non mi hai ancora risposto: cosa fa se clicchi su formatta unità o su formatta volume?
<etrix> glpiana si, l'ho scritto prima: nella sezione Unità posso scegliere se in MBR, GUID, non partizionare ecc ecc
<etrix> glpiana nella sez. Volume scelgo il tipo di filesystem ext, fat, ntfs ecc ecc
<etrix> glpiana, voglio capre se posso formattare direttamente dalla sezione Volume o devo anche dare una tabella che sia in MBR o GUID...
<etrix> glpiana, voglio capre se posso formattare direttamente dalla sezione Volume o devo anche dare una tabella che sia in MBR o GUID, cosa che farei dalla sezione Unità...
<glpiana> etrix, e io ti ho detto di formattare scegliendo il filesyste, per cui la seconda delle opzioni che elenchi. se poi manca qualcosa non gli sarà possibile farlo e te lo dirà
<etrix> glpiana, mmh ok...
<etrix> glpiana ma non sarebbe meglio inn FAT (lasciando da parte le dimensioni dei files) invece che in NTFS, visto che la pen deve girare su più dispositivi??
<glpiana> etrix, se lasciamo stare la dimensione del file è un altro discorso. ma trattandosi di file system di windows il discorso esula dall'argomenti del canale
<etrix> glpiana, ah, ok.
<etrix> glpiana, grazie della pazienza... tra un po riprovo a trasferire dal portatile e, speriamo... ciao
<simonaG> ns identify y30os02
<TaLaDo> :)
<simonaG> :)
<simonaG> non mi funziona l'audio guardando video su youtube..coem posso risolvere?
<Spoke> ciao gente!
<glpiana> simonaG, prova a rimuovere la directory nascosta .macromedia presente nella tua home e poi riavvia il browser
<Spoke> ragazzi mi serve una mano
<glpiana> !aiuto | Spoke
<ubot-it> Spoke: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<simonaG> grazie glpiana , ci provo
<Spoke> Allora ho questo problema: il mio pc ha seven e ubuntu su due hard disk diversi e nella partizione di windows nonstante siano installati correttamente i driver non riconosce più quando viene inserito un jack casse
<glpiana> Spoke, questo canale è dedicato al supporto di ubuntu non di windows
<Spoke> ok grazie, buona giornata!
<glpiana> altrettanto
<simonaG> glpiana, ho fatto coem mi hai detto, ma nulla
<glpiana> simonaG, il problema è solo nei video di youtube?
<simonaG> no
<simonaG> tutti i video
<simonaG> musica ecc
<simonaG> non sento nessun suono
<glpiana> simonaG, allora apri un terminale e scrivi: alsamixer
<simonaG> si
<glpiana> simonaG, controlla che i volumi siano alti e che non ci siano degli "MM" alla base delle colonne dei canali
<simonaG> glpiana, c'è un MM
<glpiana> simonaG, che canale?
<simonaG> glpiana, c'è scritto font Mi
<glpiana> simonaG, non è quello allora. premi esc per chiudere alsamixer
<glpiana> simonaG, clicca sull'icona del volume e apri la regolazione volume
<glpiana> controlla che sia selezionata la giusta scheda audio sotto "uscita"
<glpiana> torno tra 2 minuti
<simonaG> è selezionato HDMI/DisplayPOrt
<glpiana> simonaG, e tu esci in hdmi o con un classico jack?
<simonaG> Hdmi
<glpiana> simonaG, prima l'audio andava?
<simonaG> no, ho installato ubuntu 12.04 da 2 giorni
<simonaG> e non ha mai funzionato
<glpiana> simonaG, dammi l'output di lspci | grep -i vga
<simonaG> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G94 [GeForce GT 130] (rev a1)
<glpiana> simonaG, ora: uname -a
<simonaG> Linux -NF565AA-ABZ-m9563it 3.2.0-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 21 16:52:17 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> simonaG, ora: lsmod | grep nvidia
<simonaG> nvidia              12336440  40
<glpiana> simonaG, oki, ora da terminale riapri alsamixer e spostati verso destra con le frecce, fino al canale S/PDIF
<simonaG> fatto
<glpiana> simonaG, c'è "00" o "MM" ?
<simonaG> c'è 00
<glpiana> simonaG, dammi tutto l'output di lsmod su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | simonaG
<ubot-it> simonaG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simonaG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036854/
<glpiana> simonaG, dammi l'output di aplay -l    su pastebin
<simonaG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036856/
<glpiana> simonaG, riapri le impostazioni audio e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | simonaG
<ubot-it> simonaG: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<simonaG> http://imagebin.org/216043
<glpiana> simonaG, sullo stesso pc hai anche windows e da lì l'audio risulta funzionante tramite  hdmi?
<simonaG> si
<glpiana> simonaG, se da quella finetsra clicchi su suono di prova senti qualcosa?
<simonaG> no
<glpiana> simonaG, da livecd/usb l'audio funzionava?
<simonaG> nemmeno
<glpiana> simonaG, hai delle casse con jack per provare se l'altra sucita funziona?
<glpiana> *uscita
<simonaG> purtroppo no
<glpiana> cuffie?
<simonaG> si
<glpiana> ecco attacca le cuffie mentre riproduci qualcosa
<simonaG> ok
<simonaG> si sente
<glpiana> simonaG, mi sa che dalle impostazioni dovrai selezionare le cuffie
<simonaG> si ho selezionato cuffie e si sente
<glpiana> simonaG, oki, staccale pure. torna su alsamixer
<glpiana> simonaG, premi il tasto F6 e dimmi cosa appare in elenco
<simonaG> scheda audio--- predefinita--- 0 HDA intel --- inserire il nome del device
<glpiana> simonaG, non vede proprio la nvidia
<simonaG> quindi dovrei sempre usare le cuffie?
<glpiana> simonaG, apri il gestore dei driver aggiuntivi dalle impostazioni di sistema
<simonaG> ok
<glpiana> simonaG, cosa ti propone e cosa c'è installato e in uso?
<simonaG> c'è il pallino verde su driver grafici accelerai NVIDIA ( aggiornamenti post-release )
<glpiana> simonaG, e sopra vedi elencati solo quelli o c'è anche altro?
<simonaG> sopra c'è driver grafici accelerai NVIDIA ( raccomandato )
<simonaG> versioen current
<simonaG> poi nulla
<glpiana> simonaG, io proverei a mettere quelli, giusto per vedere se così la shceda audio viene vista
<glpiana> *scheda
<simonaG> ok
<glpiana> poi riavvia e vediamo
<simonaG> riavvio ..
<simonaG> rieccomi
<glpiana> simonaG, nel terminale: aplay -l
<simonaG> **** Lista di PLAYBACK dispositivi hardware ****
<simonaG> scheda 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]
<simonaG>   Sottoperiferiche: 1/1
<simonaG>   Sottoperiferica #0: subdevice #0
<simonaG> scheda 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 3: ALC1200 Digital [ALC1200 Digital]
<FloodBotIt2> simonaG: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<simonaG>   Sottoperiferiche: 1/1
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> simonaG, non sei un utente nuovo del canale
<glpiana> dovresti ormai sapere che si deve usare pastebin
<simonaG> si, scusate
<glpiana> simonaG, dunque?
<simonaG> asp
<simonaG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036889/
<glpiana> simonaG, non la vede comuqnue. e non so come aiutarti
<simonaG> grazie glpiana
<simonaG> buona continuazione , bye
<nitro282> ciao
<nitro282> ho un problema, fino a ieri avevo l'hd che quando attaccavo l'usb funzionava
<nitro282> cioè lo vedevo nel desktop ed accedevo
<nitro282> l'ho lasciato che scaricava file
<nitro282> poi ho ricontrollato... nada
<nitro282> non lo vedeva +
<nitro282> l'ho riconosce se faccio fdisk -l
<nitro282> e anche tramite soft gestore dischi
<enzotib> l'ho riconosce? che lingua è ? ;)
<Aizram> itagliano enzotib :P
<enzotib> Aizram, :P
<nitro282> hmm, e un canale ubuntu o di lezioni grammaticali?
<nitro282> :D
<enzotib> di grammatica
<nitro282> non penso
<enzotib> nitro282, già staccato e riattaccato?
<nitro282> cmq.. riconosce
<nitro282> sisi..
<nitro282> più volte
<nitro282> riavviato
<nitro282> spento e riacceso
<nitro282> anche se su linux non servirebbe
<nitro282> il fatto è solo che non me lo da nel desktop o cmq.. da poter accedere
<intore> ciao a tutti, perchè con libreoffice ma soprattutto stampando documenti pdf escono pagine con caratteri incomprensibili o con errori di stack?
<nitro282> ... .. .
<glpiana> nitro282, stacca il disco, riattaccalo e scrivi nel terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | nitro282
<ubot-it> nitro282: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nitro282> lo sapevo che avrebbe risposto glpiana
<nitro282> sempre "grande"
<nitro282> ok.. faccio subito
<nitro282> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036931/
<glpiana> nitro282, da errore di I/O che non è bello. scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<nitro282> ps. su win lo vedo
<nitro282> cmq.. sto procedendo come dici
<nitro282> *scrivi
<nitro282> (x enzotib)
<glpiana> nitro282, se su windows lo vedi fagli fare un check del disco
<nitro282> dici che lo sistema?
<nitro282> sarà qualche cluster?
<glpiana> nitro282, non scherzare sull'errore di grammatica che ha fatto prima: <nitro282> l'ho riconosce   <------
<nitro282> intanto attendo dal terminale l'esito
<nitro282> io scherzo?
<nitro282> lui forse dice sul serio
<nitro282> e poi.. "lo riconsce" pensi sia cosi poco adatto nel nostro campo?
<nitro282> WOW
<nitro282> l'ha montato :D
<glpiana> nitro282, è qualche settore: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 2816
<nitro282> ahh si.. settore non cluster..
<nitro282> o e lo stesso
<nitro282> non ricordo
<nitro282> spe
<nitro282> ora controllo
<nitro282> cmq... su ubuntu posso fare il check?
<glpiana> nitro282, tu hai scritto "l'ho riconosce", "non lo riconosce". non è questione di usare "riconoscere" o altro. è che hai scritto "l'ho" al posto di "lo". chiuso off topic
<nitro282> cosi sistemo
<glpiana> nitro282, no, il check lo fai da windows. ora scrivi: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<glpiana> nitro282, poi lo stacchi e provi a riattaccarlo
<nitro282> ok provo
<nitro282> ok, sembra sistemato
<nitro282> scusa.. per forza da win devo fre check?
<nitro282> non posso farlo qui?
<enzotib> nitro282, se è fat32 puoi usare dosfsck
<nitro282> ntfs
<nitro282> se non erro
<nitro282> faccio fdisk -l?
<enzotib> allora c'è ntfsfix, ma non corregge tutto
<enzotib> "It only repairs some fundamental NTFS inconsistencies"
<nitro282> cioè mi state dicendo che devo affidarmi a winzoz per sistemare :D
<nitro282> forse meglio macosx
<enzotib> nitro282, purtroppo NTFS non ha i sorgenti aperti
<nitro282> ci deve essere qualcosa...
<nitro282> a costo che avvio caine
<enzotib> nitro282, ntfs-3g è basato su reverse engineering, che io sappia
<nitro282> ahh, per quello può farlo solo win?
<enzotib> eh sì
<nitro282> aspita.. giusto
<nitro282> hmm
<nitro282> okk dai
<nitro282> grazie, siete stati come sempre preziosi
<nitro282> quando mi decido.. imparo + comandi dal terminale ;P
<nitro282> ciaoooo e grazie
<nitro282> ultima cosa
<nitro282> se non disturbo
<nitro282> siccome ho installato xubuntu
<nitro282> su un PIII
<nitro282> con 256ram
<nitro282> insomma un po vecchiotto
<nitro282> scheda video da 128
<nitro282> c'è un modo per installare qualcosa che lo renda molto fluido
<nitro282> e carino?
<nitro282> devo dare questo PC a mio padre cosi durà di più confronto a winzoz
<nitro282> ma noto che è un po pesantuccio nel fare alcune cosette
<nitro282> soprattutto nello spostamento delle finesre
<nitro282> *finestre
<enzotib> nitro282, io preferirei lxde
<nitro282> lxde?
<nitro282> cos'è?
<enzotib> nitro282, un ambiente desktop come gnome, kde, e xfce
<nitro282> eheh.. :D
<nitro282> installiamo :D?
<enzotib> nitro282, gnome corrisponde a ubuntu, kde a kubuntu, xfce a xubuntu e lxde a lubuntu
<nitro282> ok
<nitro282> lubuntu è + leggero ancora?
<enzotib> nitro282, secondo me sì, ma non ho test comparativi
<nitro282> ok.. ma possiamo installarlo?
<enzotib> nitro282, certo, basta installare il pacchetto lubuntu-desktop, e poi sceglierlo al login
<nitro282> eheh... mi segui?
<nitro282> anzi... ti seguo :D
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> nitro282, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<nitro282> scusa. ma cosi installa tutto il sistema?
<nitro282> o solo l'interfaccia grafia.. se ho capito bemne
<nitro282> *bene
<enzotib> nitro282, installa fondamentalmente lxsession, lxpanel e openbox, poi una serie di altri pacchetti meno importanti
<nitro282> ok
<nitro282> sta installando
<enzotib> nitro282, essendo un ambiente, si porta dietro il suo editor di default, io suo filemanager di default, etc. etc.
<nitro282> ok.. ora mi dice
<enzotib> nitro282, ma questo non appesantisce in termini di memoria
<nitro282> solo un display...
<enzotib> eh?
<nitro282> [Ancora]
<nitro282> Solo un display manager può gestire un dato server
<nitro282> X, ma sono installati più pacchetti di display
<nitro282> manager. Scegliere il display manager da usare
<nitro282> [Ancora]
<FloodBotIt2> nitro282: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> nitro282, ok, dato che viene installato anche lxdm, ti chiede se vuoi usare quello o continuare ad usare quello attuale
<nitro282> ti risulta?
<enzotib> nitro282, sarebbe la schermata dove fai il login
<nitro282> esatto
<nitro282> quindi che gli dico?
<enzotib> nitro282, qualunque scelta fai, poi puoi sempre cambiarla dopo
<nitro282> ahh ok
<nitro282> premo invio
<nitro282> ?
<enzotib> ok
<nitro282> cmq.. mi fa scegliere li
<nitro282> 1.gdm 2.lxdm
<nitro282> scrivo 2
<nitro282> ?
<nitro282> si
<FloodBotIt2> nitro282: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> nitro282, come preferisci, lascia gdm che già lo conosci
<nitro282> hmm
<nitro282> ma se ho installato lxdm di proposito
<nitro282> cmq... già scelto
<nitro282> sta continuando
<nitro282> ok
<nitro282> finito, riavvio?
<nitro282> o basta che mi disconnetto e riconnetto?
<enzotib> nitro282, basta disconnetterti, ma al login devi scegliere lubuntu
<avici> giorno a tutti...sono stato qui ieri sera, x un problema con il masterizzatore....in poche parole il masterizzatore funziona sicuramente su un altro pc (usato ieri) e anche su il pc che sto usando ora se lo uso come boot lo vede....xo quando il sist operativo è caricato non lo vede
<ingegnere> hello everybody!
<ingegnere> i was writing on this chat some days ago 'cause i found a BUG during the installation of UBUNTU 12.04 on my deskpc Fujitsu ESPRIMO HP300!
<enzotib> !english | ingegnere
<ubot-it> ingegnere: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<fourlastor> ciao a tutti! c'è un qualche strumento per esportare un file ReStructuredText (RST) in mobi? :)
<glpiana> fourlastor, mobi sarebbe?
<fourlastor> glpiana, mobi è un formato ebook, in pratica ho preso la documentazione di symfony (un framework php) in rst, e vorrei salvarmela per il kindle :)
<TaLaDo> chiarissimo
<fourlastor> solo che retext crasha miseramente se provo ad usarlo per aprire..
<anduci> ciao a tutti
<anduci> caduto
<anduci> riscrivo.....ho problemi con il masterizzatore...al boot me lo legge, ma non dopo l'avvio di ubuntu....funziona su altri pc con ubuntu
<TaLaDo> fourlastor, installa rst2pdf
<fourlastor> TaLaDo, non devo generare un pdf, è un formato di stampa quello, a me serve un formato che non mi preimposti le dimensioni
<TaLaDo> fourlastor, allora non saprei
<fourlastor> forse con docutils
<TaLaDo> fourlastor, comunque in rete ci sono dei convertitori  da rst a mobi
<glpiana> fourlastor, nei repo c'è calibre
<fourlastor> glpiana, apre gli rst?
<glpiana> !info calibre
<ubot-it> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.38+dfsg-1 (precise), package size 14394 kB, installed size 29654 kB
<fourlastor> sì ma a che io ricordi i formati in input non includono rst.. ora ci riprovo
<glpiana> nput Formats: CBZ, CBR, CBC, CHM, DJVU, EPUB, FB2, HTML, HTMLZ, LIT, LRF, MOBI, ODT, PDF, PRC, PDB, PML, RB, RTF, SNB, TCR, TXT, TXTZ
<glpiana> fourlastor, puoi sempre fare due passaggi
<glpiana> !info rst2pdf
<ubot-it> rst2pdf (source: rst2pdf): ReportLab-based reStructuredText to PDF renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-2 (precise), package size 500 kB, installed size 1122 kB
<fourlastor> glpiana, da pdf a ebook è sconsigliato per le limitazioni dei pdf
<fourlastor> è un po' come se volessi passare da jpg a svg
<glpiana> evabbè, allora niente
<anduci> nessuno sa come posso fare qualche verifica?
<fourlastor> ora vedo, docutils pare avere rst2homl
<fourlastor> html*
<glpiana> anduci, è un lettore esterno?
<anduci> no interno
<anduci> ho provato a metterci dentro la iso di ubuntu e farlo partire come boot e sembra che vadi
<anduci> xo una volta avviato ubuntu non mi legge nessun cd :\
<glpiana> anduci, wodim -scanbus
<glpiana> !paste | anduci
<ubot-it> anduci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<anduci> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037067/
<glpiana> anduci, è cd o dvd?
<anduci> è un lettore masterizzatore
<anduci> dvd cd
<glpiana> -.-
<anduci> dl
<glpiana> ecco
<anduci> scusa
<glpiana> scrivi: dmesg | grep -i dvd
<anduci> nn mi da nessun output
<glpiana> scrivi: dmesg | grep -i cd
<glpiana> anzi
<glpiana> scrivi: dmesg | grep -i cdrom
<anduci> glpiana: nemmeno
<TaLaDo> anduci, ma è collegato?
<anduci> si :\
<anduci> al boot me lo vede
<glpiana> anduci, scrivi: uname -a
<anduci> glpiana: copio qui Linux home 3.0.0-20-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue May 1 17:24:39 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> anduci, hai una live su usb?
<anduci> uhm no
<glpiana> scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<anduci> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037074/
<glpiana> anduci, al boot visualizzi il menu di grub?
<anduci> ehm...quale è il menu di grub?
<glpiana> anduci, quello in cui si sceglie il sistema da avviare
<anduci> quello x scegliere le de?
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> anduci, hai solo ubuntu su sto pc?
<anduci> no ho solo ubuntu installato...
<anduci> si glpiana
<glpiana> anduci, allora riavvia il pc e appena vedi le prime scritte del pc premi il tasto shift e tienilo premuto fin che no ti appare un menu. da lì vedi se puoi scegliere un kernel precedente (nel caso è sotto previous version o roba simile)
<anduci> ok provo...casomai che lo trovo lo cambio?
<anduci> glpiana: non mi apre nessun menu tenendo premuto shift
<glpiana> anduci, deve farlo. quando cominci a premere il tasto?
<anduci> proprio appena si riavvia
<anduci> non lho mai mollato
<anduci> ho provato 3 volte
<glpiana> anduci, quale shift premi?
<anduci> quello sopra ctrl a sx
<glpiana> aspetta che appaia la schermata che ti dice cosa premere per accedere al bios e poi premi e tieni premuto il tasto shift sinistro
<anduci> ok riprovo anche se ho gia provato anche cosi
<anduci> glpiana: niente....
<anduci> ho provato in tutti modi..anche con quello dx
<anduci> magari x il mio pc è un altro tasto
<glpiana> anduci, no, il tasto per accedere a grub è lo shift
<glpiana> anduci, vabbè, scrivi: cat /etc/default/grub
<anduci> ok
<anduci> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1037098/
<glpiana> anduci, scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> anduci, metti un # davanti a GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<anduci> glpiana: # GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 oppure #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 ?
<glpiana> anduci, lascia pure anche lo spazio
<anduci> ok salvato
<glpiana> chiudi l'editor
<glpiana> anduci, scrivi: sudo update-grub
<anduci> fatto....te lo pasto?
<glpiana> anduci, se non da errore no
<glpiana> anduci, riavvia e vedi se ora visualizzi il menu
<anduci> ok nessun errore glpiana
<anduci> ok
<anduci> glpiana: stavolta si è aperto....avevo la 3.0.0-20 ho messo la 3.0.0-19
<glpiana> anduci, e lo vede?
<anduci> no :(
<anduci> potevo scegliere anche la 3.0.0-12
<glpiana> anduci, riprova stavolta col 3.0.0-12
<anduci> ok
<anduci> glpiana: ancora niente
<glpiana> anduci, lo hai provato su altri pc che hanno altri lettori?
<intore> buon pomeriggio, ho seri problemi di stampa da client ubuntu. caratteri sbagliati, errori di stack. sapete aiutarmi?
<anduci> no, lo ho smontato dal pc attuale x provarlo su un altro pc su cui era montato precedente...lo ho usato x formattarlo e poi x reinstallarci ubuntu e li nessun problema.....son quasi sicuro all 100% ke x mettere ubuntu sul pc attuale un paio di mesi fa ho utilizzato questo lettore
<glpiana> anduci, io ti direi di controllare che sia collegato bene e che no ci siano problemi coi dumperini di master/slave
<glpiana> intore, su che stampante?
<anduci> quei problemi che dici, li trovo nel bios glpiana?
<glpiana> anduci, no, fisicamente sul lettore se è ide
<intore> brother
<intore> i problemi più grossi sono con i file pdf
<glpiana> intore, installata come?
<anduci> glpiana l'alimentazione arriva...il cavo della cpu è sata
<glpiana> anduci, hai altri canali sata sulla motherboard liberi?
<glpiana> nel caso prova ad attaccarlo su un altro canale
<anduci> ora spengo e controllo
<anduci> si
<anduci> grazie :)
<intore> glpiana, è collegata allo switch della lan, i client la rilevano e si installa i driver. cosa devo controllare?
<glpiana> intore, installata come?
<glpiana> intore, intendo: hai usato i driver a disposizione tra quelli di ubuntu o ne hai dovuti recuperare altrove?
<intore> glpiana, se li è scaricati lui in fase di installazione
<glpiana> intore, ti ha sempre dato problemi?
<intore> glpiana, direi di si ma adesso con ubuntu 11.10 ancora peggio
<intore> glpiana, con le versioni precedenti almeno da openoffice stampava bene, ora nemmeno da libreoffice
<glpiana> intore, non so dirti. prova a controllare le varie opzioni che trovi nelle proprietà della stampante
<intore> glpiana, ok grazie
<anduci> glpiana ho cambiato attacco sata....ho riavviato il pc con boot il lettore cd con dentro dban (un progr x formattare) e parte! solo dopo quando parte ubuntu nn me lo vede piu
<glpiana> anduci, è molto strano che ubuntu non veda il lettore
<anduci> glpiana proprio non so
<anduci> vabbe mal che vada dato ke devo formattare se va con il lettore bene altrimenti userò l'usb.... glpiana dove posso scaricare la vrs ufficiale di ubuntu 11.10?su gugol trovo molti "remix" e sul sito di ubuntu trovo solo la 12 e la 10 di versione
<glpiana> anduci, senti: il tuo pc si avvia da usb?
<Lillo> Buona giornata a tutti amici
<anduci> adesso dici?ho installato ubuntu sul hd
<glpiana> anduci, ti ho chiesto se si avvia da usb
<glpiana> è in grado di farlo?
<Lillo> c'è qualcuno che riesce a darmi una mano?
<anduci> direi di si
<Lillo> bene
<Lillo> adesso vi espongo il mio problema
<Lillo> ieri ho effettuato l'avanzamento da 11.04 a 12.04
<glpiana> anduci, allora prima di fare altro, scaricati una iso della 12.04 se già non ce l'hai e mettila sulla usb. poi avvia da usb e prova il lettore cd
<glpiana> Lillo, passando per 11.10 immagino
<Lillo> esatto
<anduci> ok provo glpiana
<Lillo> quando mi ha chiesto se volevo importare il config precedente ho cliccato su si
<glpiana> Lillo, il config di cosa?
<Lillo> ma così facendo non ho importato la nuova unity della 12.04
<Lillo> come posso fare?
<Lillo> non posso accedere alla gnome con effetti
<Lillo> posso rieseguire l'avanzamento?
<Lillo> è un vero peccato non potere usufruire della nuova unity della 12.04
<Lillo> glpiana, credo che il config sia la configurazione che avevo con la precedente versione
<glpiana> Lillo, sì, ma la configurazione di cosa? non hai letto prima di procedere?
<Lillo> si ma non ricordo bene
<Lillo> nel dubbio ho cliccato si
<Lillo> per paura di perdere i dati che avevo sul Pc
<glpiana> Lillo, nel temrinale scrivi: uname -a                 e copi ala riga che esce
<Lillo> mi spiego meglio: si può reinstallare l'aggiornamento alla 12.04?
<glpiana> Lillo, vabbè, se non segui lasciamo stare
<Lillo> -a: command not found
<Lillo> mi esce questa scritta dal terminale
<glpiana> Lillo, che ci hai scritto nel terminale?
<Lillo> -a
<glpiana> Lillo, io invece cosa ti ho detto di scrivere?
<Lillo> uname -a scusami
<Lillo> faccio subito
<Lillo> Linux lillo-EasyNote-MX52 3.2.0-25-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 20:30:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<enzotib> 25?
<glpiana> Lillo, scrivi: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep proposed
<glpiana> !paste | Lillo
<ubot-it> Lillo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lillo> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<glpiana> Lillo, non è proprio il caso di usare i repository proposed
<Lillo> li disattivo?
<glpiana> Lillo, scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> sì disattivali
<Lillo> disattivati
<glpiana> Lillo, poi scrivi: sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic
<Lillo> sta scaricando
<glpiana> dimmi quando finisce
<Lillo> ok
<Lillo> per glpiana: ha finito
<glpiana> Lillo, al boot vedi il menu di grub?
<Lillo> come faccio? scusami ma è da poco che mi sono appassionato a linux
<glpiana> Lillo, come fa a fare cosa? a rispondermi sì o no? se vedi il menu dici "sì". se non vedi il menu dici "no". se non sai cos'è mi dici "cos'è il menu di grub?"
<Lillo> cos'è il menu di grub?
<glpiana> Lillo, è quel menu che può apparire all'avvio del pc e ti permette la scelta del sistema operativo da avviare
<Lillo> non scelgo il sistema operativo, ho solo ubuntu installato
<glpiana> Lillo, allora all'avvio del pc, premi il tasto shift e tienilo premuto fin che non ti appare il menu di grub. a questo punto  scegli la voce previous kernel e scegli poi il kernel 3.2.0-24
<Lillo> ok, riavvio, e mi ricollego dopo aver fatto quello che mi hai detto
<glpiana> sì, va bene
<nannes> Aloha
<Lillo> eccomi
<Lillo> tutto a posto
<Lillo> per glpiana: tutto a posto
<Lillo> è come lo volevo con gli effetti 3d
<Lillo> Per glpiana: ti ringrazio tantissimo e di vero cuore. Grazie a te sono riuscito ad avere l'aggiornamento alla 12.04 con tutte le unity, come da distro
<glpiana> Lillo, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-25-generic
<Lillo> ok
<glpiana> Lillo, così al riavvio non devi più fare nulla e parte direttamente col kernel corretto
<Lillo> fatto
<Lillo> glpiana ti ringrazio ancora e ti prego di scusarmi se ti ho fatto perdere la pazienza. Non è da molto che mi sono avvicinato a linux, lo trovo fantastico
<Lillo> e spero di acquisire le adeguate conoscenze
<glpiana> :)
<Lillo> a presto amico..... ti auguro una buona giornata
<glpiana> altrettanto
<Airon90> Scusate, qualuno mi saprebbe dire qual è il canale per Quantal (se esiste)? Grazie :)
<enzotib> !beta
<ubot-it> se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Airon90> Grazie :)
<nannes> Deserto :O
<nannes> Fico
<gh0stn0te> we
<ZioScar> comando dopo sospensione non parte....
<ZioScar> che fare?
<nannes> what? spiega meglio
<ZioScar> nannes, devo caricare 2 moduli audio, appena "resumo" il pc
<ZioScar> nannes, metto i comandi ma non fungono...
<ZioScar> nannes, lo script di per se funge
<nannes> che dicono?
<ZioScar> nannes, non dicono nulla, semplicemente non si avvia
<nannes> continuo a non capire: ogni volta che fai la sospensione, hai bisogno di riabilitare i moduli audio, altrimenti non fungono? o cosa?
<ZioScar> nannes, ho bisogno di riabilitare 2 moduli audio aggiuntivi che uso insieme ad un programma..perchè sennò al rientro dalla sospensione non vengono abilitati
<nannes> ma normalmente riesci ad abilitarli o no?! la sospensione non fa magie, se prima erano disabilitati così rimangono
<ZioScar> nannes, no...io li abilito addirittura in avvio
<ZioScar> nannes, sono sempre abilitati...solo che dopo la sospensione scompaiono
<nannes> ecco ora ho capito. non potevi dirlo subito così ? comunque fai vedere come lo carichi all'avvio. fammi vedere il file.
<nannes> e fammi vedere lo script "che di per se' funge"
<ZioScar> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037389/
<ZioScar> nannes, sappi che questo script può funzionare solo dopo che si apre un programma (jack)
<ZioScar> nannes, programma, che tra l'altro, è sempre aperto..
<ZioScar> nannes, io ho pensato che potrei mettergli uno sleeppino magari di qualche secondo...
<ZioScar> nannes, forse dopo la sospensione si attiva prima lo script del programma...chi lo sa..
<nannes> ZioScar: posso sapere come lo carichi all'avvio? e 2..
<nannes> a che livello di boot lo piazzi lo script?
<nannes> (magari così, cambiando la domanda, rispondi anche se è sempre la stessa ^)
<ZioScar> nannes, il suddetto programma (jack) ha un'impostazione che fa si che si carichino degli script al suo avvio. Io abilito questa opzione e seleziono il mio script. Al resto ci pensa lui...
<ZioScar> nannes, pertanto, all'avvio, avviato jack...trovo tutto a posto
<nannes> ooooooh.. maledetto jack... dopo la sospensione, se fai il comando per vedere quali moduli sono attivi, cosa restituisce?
<ZioScar> nannes, qual è questo comando?
<nannes> sarà sempre con pactl.. cerca
<ZioScar> nannes, non ne ho idea
<nannes> -.- quanta voglia di fare!
<enzotib> pactl list short
<nannes> ne ho più io, che non me ne frega niente!
<nannes> lol
<nannes> (e bastava dare un man)
<ZioScar> enzotib, grazie
<ZioScar> nannes, questa è con i moduli attivi http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037424/
<ZioScar> nannes, per quella dopo la sospensione dovrai attendere un pò
<nannes> ZioScar: lascia. Sto vedendo che jack
<nannes> ha bisogno che, oltre caricare i moduli all'avvio, "smontarli" allo spegnimento/sospensione
<nannes> *"stopparli"
<nannes> insomma hai capito :D
<ZioScar> nannes, allora troviamo un modo per arrestare jack prima della sospensione, e riavviarlo dopo la sospensione...e risolviamo alla radice
<nannes> ZioScar: da quanto risulta qui, puoi farlo sempre con jack, come anche fai all'avvio
<ZioScar> nannes, si, infatti è impostato così, peccato che la sospensione non mi arresta jack
<ZioScar> nannes, non so se mi sono spiegato..
<nannes> ZioScar: lol e che script hai impostato su pre-stop e post-stop? :D
<ZioScar> nannes, eccoli a te
<ZioScar> pre-stop http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037438/
<ZioScar> post-stop http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037443/
<ZioScar> nannes, dunque come "stoppiamo" e "riavviamo" jack prima e dopo la sospensione?
<nannes> ZioScar: con quelli dovrebbe far da solo!
<nannes> anche se volendo li puoi piazzare sui rispettivi runlevel e provare
<ZioScar> nannes, se lo facesse non starei ancora qui..
<ZioScar> nannes, spiegati meglio
<nannes> ZioScar: prima fai la prova di cui abbiamo parlato prima
<nannes> !runlevel | ZioScar
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'runlevel'
<ZioScar> nannes, ok, dovrò sospenderlo per un pò
<ZioScar> nannes, ci sentiamo tra 10-15 minuti
<nannes> ZioScar: perchè "per un po'" ?
<nannes> se no non fa il difetto? :D
<ZioScar> nannes, exactly
<nannes> mmmmh... cosa avviene dopo un quarto d'ora di sospensione a livello di memoria?
<gh0stn0te> mmh... ma non è che per caso anziche fare il wakeup ti riparte il sistema operativo da zero?
<ZioScar> nannes, io non lo so
<ZioScar> gh0stn0te, nono, il wakeup lo fa...perchè riparte subito
<enzotib> beh si accorgerà se deve fare il login o no, e se le applicazioni che erano aperte lo sono ancora
<ZioScar> lo swap file è presente...
<nannes> dai dai fai il test che son curioso.
<nannes> Fallo anche con i processi, con ps aux
<gh0stn0te> ottimo srry
<ZioScar> ok, intanto sospendo, poi ti mando tutto
<nannes> senza alterare i risultati XD
<nannes> fermo!
<nannes> manda il ps aux prima, adesso!
<nannes> e salva su un file! ps aux > cacca.txt
<ZioScar> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037457/
<ZioScar> nannes, posso andare adesso?
<nannes> vai con dio.
<intore> ciao ho seguito questo post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1039784 per installare i driver della stampante ma non so come dire a ubuntu di selezionare i nuovi driver. sapete essermi d'aiuto?
<marvin_> ciao,,, con cosa, o come, apro un file .scr ? (12.04 lts)
<enzotib> marvin_, e cosa sarebbe?
<marvin_> è una immagine
<enzotib> marvin_, file nomefile cosa dice?
<marvin_> <enzotib> dice No such file or directory
<enzotib> marvin_, al posto di nomefile ci devi mettere il vero nome
<marvin_> <enzotib> si lo so
<marvin_> dice no such...
<enzotib> marvin_, ls nomefile invece funziona?
<marvin_> credo sia una roba da windows,,, ls: impossibile accedere a scull.scr: File o directory non esistente
<enzotib> marvin_, ma dove sta sto file?
<marvin_> era un file zip, in scrivania
<enzotib> marvin_, e lo hai estratto?
<marvin_> estrarlo uscì .scr
<enzotib> marvin_, sempre sulla scrivania?
<marvin_> si
<enzotib> marvin_, allora fai prima cd Scrivania, e poi ls nomefile
<nannes> uhahahaahha
<nannes> .scr è uno screensaver di Windows! XD
<nannes> a che diavolo tiserve? :D
<marvin_> è una foto che m'hanno mandato in mail...
<nannes> marvin_: è un virus.
<nannes> i virus nascosti nei files .scr son vecchi quanto me
<nannes> risalgono a fine WinMe / inizio XP
<marvin_> ahahhaa poco ma sicuro
<marvin_> comunque, avete una idea se si puo aprire sta roba
<marvin_> è la mail di un amico (modo di dire)
<nannes> ancora? ma lasciala dov'è!!!
<elisa> salve
<elisa> ho problemi kn ubuntu
<elisa> sn passata alla versione 12.04  e mi ha kancellato tutto
<elisa> qualkno puo' aiutarmi?
<filo1234> in che senso ti ha cancellato tutto?
<filo1234> elisa: evita le k grazie
<elisa> ho riavviato km mi ha detto e mi e' apparso lo skermo kompletamente nero
<elisa> ok scusa
<filo1234> elisa: quindi semplicemente non hai la grafica?
<pas_> contiunuo a parlare io per elisa
<pas_> allora ... lei vede tutto nero ... in alto dove c'è di solito la rotella
<pas_> vede una x rossa
<filo1234> pas_: resetta gnome per prima cosa
<filo1234> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<pas_> poi vede tutto nero ... l'unica cosa visibile è la data .. poi è tutto nero.. All'inizio non esce nulla
<filo1234> pas_: aggiungi anche la .compiz
<pas_> quindi gli cambio tutti i nomi alle cartelle
<pas_> ok ora lo faccio
<pas_> asp ora lei è in modalità demo ....
<pas_> posso modificare i file e le cartelle?
<filo1234> pas_: uhm non saprei, ma puoi farlo da tty
<filo1234> ctrl+alt+f1
<filo1234> fai il login e lo fai da shell
<pas_> ok
<filo1234> mv .gnome2 .gnome2.bk ecc...
<filo1234> pas_: e poi sudo service lightdm restart
<pas_> asp come faccio a fare il login
<pas_> come è la riga questo non l'ho mai fatto
<filo1234> premi ctrl+alt+f1 e fai il login testuale
<pas_> ha fatto quello c'è una schermata nera ..
<pas_> ma non c'è scritto login
<filo1234> uhm
<pas_> ho provato a mettere il suo nome ma non mi è uscito il per mettere la psw
<filo1234> ctrl+alt+f2?
<filo1234> pas_: altrimenti avvia in recovery
<pas_> dice nulla
<filo1234> prova da recovery
<pas_> non riesco ad attivarlo il recovery
<filo1234> perchè?
<pas_> all'inizio non si carica il grub
<pas_> stupido che sono
<filo1234> devi tenere il tasto shift premuto quando avvii
<pas_> mi sono risposto da solo
<filo1234> lol
<pas_> ok siamo nel recovery
<pas_> metto root giusto
<alessandro_> !sera
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sera'
<alessandro_> sera
<alessandro_> ragazzi sono nuovo di ubuntu e avrei bisogno di aiuto
<alessandro_> qualcuno mi legge?
<alessandro_> ce nessuno?
<pas_> filo1234 mi dice che i file sono solo lettura
<pas_> alessandro_ ti leggiamo .. ma fai la domanda ... non chiedere se puoi chiedere
<filo1234> pas_: mount -o remount,rw /
<netbook> problema ho installato ubuntu nel secondo disco rigido ora come faccio a scegliare quale avviare(non è fattibile entrando tutte le volte nel bios)
<pas_> solo lettura ... è tutto di sola lettura quì
<pas_> ok fatto
<alessandro_> allora sto cercando di far girare grand fantasia italia su ubuntu con wine ho seguito una guida di come fare.. ma a me da questo problema una volta avviato il gioco la schermata in cui ci sn le pubblicità è bianca e nonostante mi faccia vedere che lo sta aggiornando una volta che provo a loggre mi dice di aggiornarlo chiudendolo
<pas_> penso che ti risponderanno che non si da assistenza a programmi esterni e provare su ubuntu-chat
<pas_> filo1234 ho fatto come detto ma nulla
<pas_> però non ho riavviato lightdm
<pas_> filo1234 ci sei
<pas_> non c'è più nessuno
<filo1234> pas_: fai un riavvio normale e prova
<pas_> nulla
<pas_> già riavviato 3 volte
<pas_> da recovery ho messo ripristina avvio
<pas_> e questa volta mi è uscita almeno il nome
<filo1234> mi sa di aggiornamento non finito
<filo1234> scusa ma ora devo andare
<pas_> ora c'è qualcuno
<pas_> c'è qualcuno ?
<pas_> ho aggiornato il pc a ubuntu 12.04 e ora non vedo più nulla ho provato a riavviare gnome .. ho modificato le cartelle .. ma niente .. ma
<Aizram> in che senso non vedi più nulla? pas_ ?
<pas_> niente vedo in alto la data
<pas_> dove c'è la rotella una x rossa
<pas_> e al centro del monitor il nome della sessione con una x rossa
<pas_> aizram io vorrei reinstallare tutto
<pas_> senza perdere i documenti e via dicendo come faccio
<Aizram> non hai una partizione separato oppure la home separata?
<alessandro_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<alessandro_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> ciao
<pas_> rieccomi
<pas_> purtroppo no .. non ho una partizione separata è della mia raagazza e gli ho detto 1 milione di volte che la volevo fare
<pas_> ma sai come sono le donne .. ora no .. ora .. così ora cosà
<pas_> il problema è uguale a questo
<pas_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=520549
<giordano> salve  a tutti, vorrei aprire un file dos, ma non riesco a trovare il modo per dire a ubuntu di apri con....
<pas_> dos .. in che senso?
<pas_> è un file di testo o proprio dos?
<pas_> io ho questo problema http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=520549 - come faccio a risolverlo
<pas_> aizram ci sei
<Aizram> sì
<giordano> ho scaricato dei vecchi giochi dos, ora gli vorrei lanciare
<pas_> usa wine ... o non so se c'è un emulatore dos ...
<robytrevi> pas_ che aggiornamenti hai fatto? che scheda video hai? che driver?
<pas_> aizram io ho lo stesso problema del link di sopra .. solo che non riesco a risolverlo
<Aizram> <pas_> ma sai come sono le donne .. ora no .. ora .. così ora cosà lol certo lo so bene! :P aspetta che qualcuno ti risponda allora
<pas_> robytrevy .. ha fatto l'avanzamento
<giordano> si l'emulatore esiste, ma con la versione 10.04 seguendo la procedura apri con compariva dosemulator, ora non mi consente di trovarlo
<pas_> ha un nvidia geforce ge 7300
<robytrevi> pas_: Avvia in recovery mode ed avvia una shell come root. Poi dai: lsb_release -ds && echo $DESKTOP_SESSION && uname -m
<pas_> ok
<robytrevi> pas_: forse l'hai già detto, ma sono appena arrivato e non  so se hai già detto da dove a dove è stato fato l'aggiornamento. E poi perché scrivi in terza persona?
<pas_> perchè non è il mio ma della mia fidanzata
<pas_> cmq dice ubuntu 12.04 lts i686
<pas_> è stato fatto l'avanzamento (vuoi fare l'avanzamento a 12.04)
<Aizram> al mondo c'è grande crisi!
<robytrevi> pas_: hai provato prima di tutto a collegarti alla rete via cavo e eseguire gli aggiornamenti
<pas_> allora .. se accendo il pc si ferma su ubuntu e poi  ... si vede tutto nero .. il problema è simile a questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=520549
<Aizram> prima cosa io cancellerei il file di configurazione di x... riesci ad accedere ad una console?
<giordano> ok risolto problema.
<pas_> la riga di comando va bene ?
<Aizram> e sì
<pas_> sono in recovery con i permessi di root
<pas_> ho già cambiato i nomi a tutte le cartelle di gnome
<pas_> aizram .. come faccio poi
<Aizram> se c'è cancelli il file xorg.conf che sta in etc
<pas_> come devo scrivere perchè mi dice tutti i file sono
<pas_> di sola lettura
<Aizram> certo ... le donne non sanno cosa fare, ma neanche voi maschietti, prima vuoi installare di nuovo, poi vuoi sistemare. consiglio.....aspetta qualcuno che sia in grado di aiutarti
<Aizram> vabbè sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aizram> meglio della sottoscritta.... e copiati i tuoi file da qualche parte!
<pas_> io ho dei limiti per quanto sia ... :-)
<Aizram> anche io :D notte!
<pas_> allora .. se accendo il pc si ferma su ubuntu e poi  ... si vede tutto nero .. il problema è simile a questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=520549
<bigio> sera a tutti
<pas__> c'è nessuno ora
<pas__> cioè ora c'è qualcuno
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | pas_
<ubot-it> pas_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pas__> ciao .. allora risiego il problema la mia ragazza ha aggiornao questo pc su ubuntu 12.04
<pas__> da 11.10 ... il sistema non si è più riavviato completamente si vede la scritta ubuntu e poi
<pas__> si vede tutta la schermata nera
<pas__> ora sono in live .. cercado di risolvere qualcosa ... ma non riesco a modificare i file ...
<pas__> non c'è nessuno in grad di autarmi
<pas__> ciao .. allora risiego il problema la mia ragazza ha aggiornao questo pc su ubuntu 12.04
<pas__> da 11.10 ... il sistema non si è più riavviato completamente si vede la scritta ubuntu e poi
<pas__> si vede tutta la schermata nera
<pas__> ora sono in live .. cercado di risolvere qualcosa ... ma non riesco a modificare i file ...
<cristian_c> pas__credo il problema sia proprio l'avanzamento, era meglio un'installazione
<pas__> cristian_c dillo alla mia ragazza he he ... come posso fare nel live per ottenere i
<cristian_c> ottenere i?
<pas__> permessi per cancellare i file da quella partizione?
<cristian_c> pas_, beh, perché devi cancellarli?
<pas__> perchè sono file "inutili" tipo la musica che occupano spazio
<pas__> così faccio una nuova installazione
<pas__> mi serve un pò di spazio
<pas__> oppure spostarli verso un altra partizione
<Ryccardo> `sudo -s`?
<cristian_c> fai un backup
<pas__> sudo -s e basta
<nannes> lol
<pas__> è quell che vorrei fare
<Ryccardo> poi dopo i classici mv, rm,…
<pas__> ma l'altro disco è pieno
<cristian_c> magari sudo su
<Ryccardo> il totale è uguale
<Ryccardo> con `sudo -i` almeno
<Ryccardo> ma anche con -s visto che di default c'è env_reset nei sudoers
<pas__> da interfaccia grafica non si può fare nulla
<Ryccardo> blèh
<pas__> divento scemo a spostare e cancellare singoli file
<cristian_c> prova da terminale almeno
<Ryccardo> comunque "sudo pcmanfm" o quel che è il tuo file manager
<pas__> non c'è modo di fare il log in dalla demo?
<Ryccardo> non è quella al storia
<pas__> entrare in modalità visiva cosi trascino i file e le cartelle
<Ryccardo> gli account dell'installazione non importano nulla al live cd
<vincenzo> ciao
<Ryccardo> entri in superutente dal live e poco importa com'erano i permessi sull'hdd
<vincenzo> c'è qualcuno??
<nannes> pas__: una volta che hai shell root, scrivi nautilus e hai il coso grafico.
<vincenzo> avrei bisogno di una mano
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nannes> !abuso
<ubot-it> Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<nannes> XD
<pas__> come faasp troppe cose insieme
<vincenzo> non mi funziona il wireles
<pas__> il nautilus quando ?
<pas__> nel recovery
<Ryccardo> pas__: vai in un terminale (dal livecd) e fai "sudo nautilus"
<cristian_c> vincenzo, spiegati meglio, quale scheda?
<pas__> grazieeeeeeeeeeeeee
<nannes> pas__: stavi parlando di live cd, no? una volta che fai sudo -s, hai shell root.  Per usare il coso grafico, scrivi nautilus
<Ryccardo> non chiudere il terminale sennò sparisce anche il file manager (è normalissimo)
<vincenzo> ti dico subito che avevo già risolto :) quà
<vincenzo> ho installato questo driver ma non funziona il wireles
<vincenzo> This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<nannes> oh c'ha la broadcom. Deve abilitarlo in modo speziaaaaal
<vincenzo> un ragazzo mi aveva fatto installare  da terminale
<vincenzo> una cosa e si e risolto
<nannes> vincenzo: infatti. però se hai già pacioccato qualcosa è rischioso
<nannes> vincenzo: ce l'hai internet nel pc interessato?
<cristian_c> vincenzo, ancora non hai detto quale scheda hai?
<cristian_c> senza '?'
<vincenzo> no e stato rifatto da zero questo pc
<cristian_c> sì, mai il modello
<cristian_c> *ma
<vincenzo> adesso sono con chiavetta dlink
<cristian_c> per la marca ok, è chiaro
<nannes> vincenzo: lspci | grep -i wi
<cristian_c> quale broadcom è?
<cristian_c> nannes, comunque le broadcom sono rognose per la cronaca, ne so qualcosa io
<vincenzo> come guardo?
<nannes> vincenzo: lspci | grep -i wi
<vincenzo> ok
<nannes> cristian_c: naa ce ne son di peggio.
<nannes> son fattibili le broad. Con altre si che devi davvero sclerare
<vincenzo> allora che facciamo??
<nannes> vincenzo: ti sbrighi? te l'ho dato ben 2 volte il comando
<vincenzo> lspci | grep -i wi questo??
<nannes> ejaaaaaaaaa
<vincenzo> lspci | grep -i wi
<nannes> oddio santo
<nannes> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<vincenzo> 02:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
<vincenzo> ok
<nannes> vincenzo: esce solo quello ??
<vincenzo> e si
<nannes> vincenzo: scrivi lspci e baste
<nannes> *basta
<nannes> !pastebin | vincenzo, scrivi  → lspci ← e incolla tutto qui:
<ubot-it> vincenzo, scrivi  → lspci ← e incolla tutto qui:: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vincenzo> fatto
<cristian_c> posta il link
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1038035/
<cristian_c> bingo è la mia stessa wireless card
<vincenzo> :)
<cristian_c> rognosissima
<nannes> vincenzo: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<cristian_c> anche il firmware va installato
<cristian_c> altrimenti il led non si accende e il sistema non la vede
<nannes> cristian_c: aspè che funge già così ora.
<nannes> quando l'hai installata tu l'ultima volta?
<vincenzo> mi dice che e già nella versione più recente
<nannes> vincenzo: sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<vincenzo> fatal
<vincenzo> non và
<nannes> vincenzo: incolla quello che dice
<vincenzo> marco@marco:~$ sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl FATAL: Module ssb is in use. marco@marco:~$
<nannes> ah bene. vincenzo scrivi   lsb_release -a
<nannes> !pastebin > vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo, please see my private message
<vincenzo> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<nannes> ok hai precise...
<nannes> vincenzo:   scrivi   ifconfig
<nannes> !pastebin | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vincenzo> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:08:34:cb:74             UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisioni:0 txqueuelen:1000            Byte RX:0 (0.0 B)  Byte TX:0 (0.0 B)           Interrupt:16   lo        Link encap:Loopback locale             indirizzo inet:127.0.0.1  Maschera:25
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> vincenzo: incolla su pastebin!!!
<cristian_c> comunque la eth non è attiva
<nannes> manca pure lo. non l'ha incollato tutto
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1038045/
<nannes> vincenzo:   ifconfig -a && iwconfig
<vincenzo> non compare niente
<vincenzo> ???
<nannes> eh si.. vabè prendiamo per vero l'output di prima. vincenzo
<nannes> if the driver fails to load, you may need to reinstall the bcmwl-kernel-source package. This can be done from Synaptic -> Mark for Reinstallation.
<vincenzo> cosa faccio
<nannes> vai sul terminale, scrivi   sudo synaptic
<vincenzo> sbagliato
<vincenzo> command not found
<nannes> lol... vincenzo, allora entraci dalla dash
<nannes> Gestore Pacchetti
<vincenzo> ok
<vincenzo> non ce
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<vincenzo> allora che faccio??
<nannes> vincenzo: cerca il "gestore pacchetti". "Package Manager". "Synaptic".  uno di questi nomi ce l'ha per forza
<nannes> vincenzo: non da terminale eh! dalla Dash!
<cristian_c> digita bcmwl
<cristian_c> vedi cosa esce
<nannes> (se riesce ad entrarci)
<vincenzo>  lo devo prima instllare
<cristian_c> vincenzo, apri il software center e installa synaptic
<cristian_c> il gestore pacchetto
<nannes> LOL ma sul serio?!?! su precise non c'è di default?
<cristian_c> *pacchetti
<cristian_c> nannes, credo che mancasse anche in oneiric
<vincenzo> esatto manca
<nannes> Lucid 4ever
<vincenzo> si risolve installandolo
<vincenzo> adesso che faccio??
<nannes> vincenzo: l'hai installato?
<vincenzo> se ci sono
<nannes> su ricerca veloce scrivi  →  bcmwl
<vincenzo> e già installato
<vincenzo> poi
<vincenzo> ????
<nannes> vincenzo: cliccaci col tasto destro del mouse, poi  "Rimuovi Completamente"
<vincenzo> ok
<nannes> vincenzo: ma che modello di notebbok è ?
<vincenzo> e dopo?
<vincenzo> hp
<nannes> vincenzo: ha già finito?
<nannes> vincenzo: vabbè nel mentre vai su terminale, scrivi  →  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<vincenzo> forse e quello giusto...
<nannes> vincenzo: dai segni di vita però! La rimozione dell'altro ha finito?
<vincenzo> sta ancora facendo
<vincenzo> ci vuole ancora un pò
<nannes> devi farlo finire,  se no non ti fa installare il nuovo
<vincenzo> lo sò
<vincenzo> ok adesso faccio quello del terminale :)
<vincenzo> si e quello giusto
<vincenzo> adesso provo se và
<nannes> vincenzo: perchè funziona già?
<vincenzo> devo riavviare
<nannes> ah ecco.. vai su driver aggiuntivi e abilitalo. poi riavvia
<vincenzo> si mi ricordo che il procedimento era così
<Carlin0> notte
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-13
<neramarea> ok. sono qui con xchat, e ho installato buduscript. come si incolla su pastebin?
<neramarea> ok. sono qui con xchat, e ho installato buduscript. come si incolla su pastebin?
<neramarea> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neramarea> sono qui con xchat.  ho installato buduscript. qualcuno mi sa dire come diamine si accede / si usa pastebin????????
<neramarea> sono qui con xchat.  ho installato buduscript. qualcuno mi sa dire come diamine si accede / si usa pastebin????????
<Guest313> ciao
<Guest313> spero ci sia qualcuno almeno qua
<Guest313> yuppi-du (88)
<ZioScar> giorno
<ZioScar> come si precarica un modulo audio?
<glpiana> ola
<simonaG> devo scaricare la JDK 7 ed ho dato questo comando: sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer  mi restituisce questo errore sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<simonaG> scusate
<simonaG> Impossibile trovare il pacchetto oracle-java7-installer
<simonaG> dove sbaglio ?
<glpiana> !info oracle-java7-installer
<ubot-it> Package oracle-java7-installer does not exist in precise
<glpiana> simonaG, il pacchetto non esiste
<simonaG> cosa dovrei fare?
<glpiana> simonaG, proprio quella oracle devi mettere?
<simonaG> per me è uguale
<glpiana> simonaG, allora metti openjdk che è nei repo. hai bisogno il plugin per firefox?
<simonaG> si
<glpiana> simonaG, allora: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<simonaG> ok
<lollyho> buongiorno! Ho un problema con l'ipod! non riesco a trasferire le canzoni con rhythmbox
<lollyho> Mi da un errore di filesystem in sola lettura
<davide> chiedo aiuto vedere programi rai con ubuntu 12.04 non riesco a capire non li vedo con winzoz si, cosa manca è mai possibile che non si riesce a vedere neanche i programmi mrdiaset.come mai?
<glpiana> davide, anzitutto si chiama windows e non winzoz
<glpiana> davide, per visualizzarli ci vuole moonlight, che è un plugin di firefox
<glpiana> però, c'è sempre un però
<glpiana> davide, dammi un minuto e ti dico
<glpiana> davide, allora anzitutto vai su strumenti componenti aggiuntivi in firefox
<glpiana> vabbè, non importa
<davide> è in inglese dimmi la procedura
<shez_> salve a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<shez_> ho ubuntu 12.1, non riesco ad aggiornare i repository, o almeno compare un messaggio che mi dice di controllare la connessione ad internet ma quella c'è e va bene, inoltre mi compaiono due pacchetti che non riesco a selezionare (in grigio) perchè?
<davide> glpiana:aiuto per piacere
<glpiana> davide, tools --> add on sarà se è in inglese
<davide> poi
<glpiana> davide, poi clicchi su extension e mi dici se c'è già moonlight
<glpiana> novell moonlight per l'esattezza
<davide> non c'è
<glpiana> oki, allora  clicca qui https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/add-on-compatibility-reporter/?src=api e installa sto plugin anzitutto
<davide> fatto ,poi
<glpiana> davide, hai già riavviato firefox?
<davide> si adesso
<glpiana> davide, poi vai qui: http://go-mono.com/moonlight/ e clicchi su installa. poi vedi un bel riquadrino sotto a download del plugin. cliccalo
<davide> fatto
<glpiana> davide, riavvia firefox
<davide> fatto
<glpiana> davide, clicca qui http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-c5aa80fa-262d-446e-b7d2-eca17051c099.html
<davide> poi
<glpiana> davide, guardati il video
<davide> funziona anche con i programmi mediaset
<glpiana> davide, a me con mediaset non ha mai funzionato
<glpiana> ma se dici che funziona mi fido
<davide> c'e un modo
<glpiana> davide, diccelo
<davide> no mi chiede silverligt
<glpiana> ah, e allora perchè hai detto che andava anche con mediaset?
<davide_> glpiana: no va con la rai no con mediaset la mia era una domanda.grazie
<glpiana> davide_, oki, la prossima volta però per farci capire che è una domando usa l'apposito segno di interpunzione "?" se no si capisce una fava :)
<shez_> Ho ubuntu 12.10 non riesco ad aggiornare i repository, il sistema mi dice di controllare la connessione ad internet, ma quella c'è e funziona, inoltre con il programma di aggiornamento mi sono rimasti due pacchetti in grigio non selezionabili come faccio a rimuoverli?
<glpiana> shez_, comincia a chiudere il programma degli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> shez_, poi scrivi in un terminale: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shez_> glpiana, lhttp://pastebin.com/ts63xYM3
<shez_> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/ts63xYM3
<glpiana> shez_, scrivi: software-properties-gtk
<shez_> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> shez_, togli la spunta al cd/dvd, in basso
<shez_> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> shez_, chiudi e poi nel terminale dai di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> a più tardi
<shez_> glpiana, ok risolto grazie e buon pranzo
<coderblackout> salve!!
 * CoderBlackout Disponibile per aiuto fino alle ore 14:10
<glpiana> CoderBlackout, non usare !me su questo canale per cortesia
<glpiana> */me
<nannes> CoderBlackout: ahah così poco? :D
<CoderBlackout> wei nannes
<CoderBlackout> si devo andare a mangiare dopo
<avici> ciao a tutti
<avici> volevo formattare lhd del pc usando DBAN tramite usb....ho provato con il creatore di dischi d'avvio ma nn funziona....come posso fare?
<nicotano> salve
<avici> caduto
<avici> qualcuno puo aiutarmi a formattare il pc usando DBAN montato su un usb?
<nicotano> avici, se hai preparato usb con Ubuntu, avvia scegliendo prova ubuntu senza installare, poi lanci gparted e formatti il tuo disco
<avici> nicotano: preferivo farli fare qualche riscrittura con dban
<avici> non una semplice formattazione
<nicotano> a che pro?
<nannes> avici: beh che fa', non boota?
<nannes> nicotano: si possono immaginare i possibili pro.
<avici> nannes mettendo solo la iso nel usb no....ho provato con il creatore dischi di avvio ma nn mi legge la iso
<avici> esatto nannes :)
<nannes> avici: ovviamente hai scaricato la vers. giusta vero?
<nannes> !chat | aspè, vieni in chat avici
<ubot-it> aspè, vieni in chat avici: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<avici> non preoccupatevi...niente di strano...voglio solo essere sicuro
<davide_> aiuto, per instalare silverlight su ubuntu 12.04 come faccio?
<nannes> davide: niente silverlight, c'è moonlight su linux. Installa prima i pacchetti → sudo apt-get install  mono-complete mono-devel
<nannes> e poi l'estensione per firefox → http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/downloads/3.99.0.3/novell-moonlight-3.99.0.3-i586.xpi
<davide_> vedo la rai e per i programmi mediaset è uguale?
<nannes> davide_:  no, quello è solo per alcuni silverlight. Per Rai e Mediaset ci sono dei plugins da installare
<davide_> me li dici per piacere
<nannes> inizia installando mplayer e i codecs..  →  sudo apt-get install mplayer faad2
<davide_> mi da errore non si installa
<OverMe> nannes, la sfera di cristallo, presto!
<nannes> lol
<nannes> !veggenti | davide, leggi queste righe di pura poesia
<ubot-it> davide, leggi queste righe di pura poesia: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<davide_> scusate  instalalto errore mio....poi cosacevo fare
<nannes> davide_: vai nel sito degli AddOn di Firefox --> https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon <--- e installa le estensioni  RaiSmth  e  GreaseMonkey
<davide_> fatto , poi
<nannes> davide_: riavvia firefox, greasemonkey ne ha bisogno mi sembra. poi installa questo http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/70933
<avici> ciao nannes quanto tempo
<nannes> -.-
<avici> nn va
<nannes> ma sicuro che ti funge il boot da usb=?
<avici> si si ho provato prima ubuntu
<nannes> prova con unetbootin
<avici> che avevo preparato da installare x dopo la formattazione
<davide_> nannes:fatto , poi
<nannes> uhh siamo repidi oggi, eh?
<nannes> davide_: basta !finito!
<avici> nannes: lo trovo sul software center unetbootin?
<nannes> davide_: anzi se vuoi mandami qualcosa con paypal
<avici> lol
<nannes> che mi serve il copri-pickup nuovo
<nannes> avici: no repo esterni
<avici> con una guglata non lo trovo?
<nannes> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<avici> ok
<nannes> incredibile, è nei repo!
<davide_> se voui ti offro un chebab
<nannes> si volentieri.. mi manca quand'ero a Berlino, era l'unico cibo di cui mi nutrivo
<OverMe> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<avici> nannes scusa il file ke mi hai fatto scaricare prima, dove lo trovo?parlo di dban da terminale come root
<avici> ah lascia trovato
<davide_> niente da fare vedo la rai ma le dirette mediaset tgcom24 non si apre silverlight va in crash
<nannes> davide_: si, ma se noti, nella parte alta della pagina ci sono dei pulsanti BLU, con scritto 'link'
<nannes> cliccaci su ;)
<avici> nannes: ho inserito l'usb di prima, al suo interno vedo dei files, xo se provo a riformattarla con gparte nn mi lascia..mi dice che non è allocato e nn mi lascia far niente
<nannes> formattala con dd
<_luk_> salve, ho cercato la versione di un pacchetto in synapic (Es   2:1.11.4-1) qualcuno sa dirmi cosa indica quel due prima dei due punti?
<avici> a disposizione ho anche un lettore mp3 al massimo
<avici> nannes non ho i log dei comandi che m hai scritto prima :(
<OverMe> !chat | avici
<ubot-it> avici: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<avici> ma xke dite che non è un argomento inerente ad ubuntu?
<OverMe> avici, in che modo dban ha a che fare con ubuntu?
<avici> OverMe xke mi da problemi con ubuntu
<avici> e mi sta dando nannes una mano attravero il terminale di ubuntu
<avici> cmq no problem :)
<OverMe> no, ti da problemi punto. e non è un programma nei repo di ubuntu
<avici> si si ok tranquillo sono di là
<davide_> nannes: non lo trovo
<nannes> davideperchè non mi ascolti. Ti ho detto, install GreaseMonkey, RIAVVIA FIREFOX,  poi installa questo http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/70933
<davide_> poi
<nannes> poi potrai vedere tutti video.mediaset.com   e   anche i replay di la7
<davide_> niente vedo la rai ma non i canali mediaset,non riesco a capire dove sbaglio c,cmq grazie lo stesso a tutti
<nannes> davide_: fai uno screen
<nannes> entra su http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/gamerland/full/307061/puntata-5.html e fai uno screenshot col tasto  'Stamp'
<nannes> davideeeeeeeeeeeee.....!!! Davedeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........!!! A te' svegli????   davide davide_
<davide_> ho fatto tutto perchè mi chiedo i canali mediaset non li vedo sola la pubblicità il vide ono
<avici> ciao
<avici> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide_> cmq vedo con windows funzia tuttio con ubuntu ci sono molte difficoltà
<nannes> davide_: porco cane se non ascolti, per forza!
<davide_> vedi ho fatto tutto ma non funziona i canali mediaset
<nannes> davide_: ascolta me: fai una "fotografia" della schermata quando sei sul sito mediaset, così la vedo pure io e ti dico come fare
<nannes> Guarda, entra qui http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/gamerland/full/307061/puntata-5.html
<nannes> e fai la schermata con il tasto STAMP (in alto a destra nella tastiera)
<nannes> !image | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<davide_> http://imagebin.org/216253, ecco
<nannes> davide_: ecco, lo sapevo. Non sta funzionando il plugin. Divresti vedere, in alto, una scritta blu  "LINK"
<davide_> devo aprire firefox sul indirizzo di tgcom24
<nannes> davide_: Vedi la Scimmietta di GreaseMonkey in alto a dx. ?
<davide_> si
<nannes> davide_: a fianco c'è una freccettina piccola: Premi Lì e clicca "Gestione Script Utente"
<nannes> poi fai un altro screen, please.
<davide_> in che senso
<nannes> davide_: fai un'altra schermata con il tasto STAMP, e caricala su http://imagebin.org
<davide_> eccohttp://imagebin.org/216254
<nannes> davideboh, è una cosa stranissima, sembra tutto apposto. GUarda come lo vedo io:
<nannes> davide_:  http://imagebin.org/216255
<davide_> vedi è quello che penasavo io, ho fatto tutto regolarmente come chiesto ma niente da fare
<nannes> A me funge in quel modo... :P chissà perchè non lo vedi..
<nannes> davide_: Hai provato a Disabilitare Moonlight   da   Strumenti>ComponentiAggiuntivi
<nannes> davide_: ah no! Hai firefox in inglese, e senza menuBar. torna in questa schermata http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=216254
<nannes> davide_: torna lì ^^ e clicca su EXTENSIONS
<nannes> premi su  NOVELL Moonlight  e disabilitala
<davide_> fatto poi
<nannes> davide_: metti DISABLE, poi esci da firefox e rientri. E provi di nuovo
<nannes> http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/gamerland/full/307061/puntata-5.html
<davide_> vedo e queso nohttp://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/video/
<davide_> niente , devo andare riprendiamo domani nannes..grazie di tutto
<help_me> ciao a tutti, aiuto, ho un grosso problema su un 10.04 lts:  e' stato avviato il pc con il cd della 12.04, ora avviando da grub si pianta con messaggi del tipo mounting /dev 'no such file or directory' (e cosi' per /sys e /proc), poi compare la'avvio di busybox v1.13.3 e sotto il prmpt preceduto da (intramfs): ci sono possibilita' di recuperare la 10.04?
<Luther_> ciao, se  hai accesso al prompt hai provato con fsck?
<help_me> ciao si
<help_me> non e' cambiato nulla
<help_me> purtroppo non posso accedere con la live perche' poi non mi va il wireless, ma se serve potrei recuperare un altro notebook dal vicino..
<help_me> ho lanciato un fdisk -l
<Luther_> non sono espertissimo ma ho una stampa di una pagina per il recupero da problemi di boot
<help_me> aspetta apparentemente sono gli stessi errori che ho io nella schermata
<help_me> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1788381
<help_me> sto leggendo ora
<help_me> e' il pc di un'amica.. se non lo faccio partire mi spella vivo...
<Luther_> capisco
<nannes> !grub | help_me & Luther_
<ubot-it> help_me & Luther_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<help_me> nannes avevo provato per prima cosa con quello, ma mi dava che il filesystem era in sola lettura
<help_me> per scrupolo controllo se il comando per il recovery di grub era identico, spetta
<nannes> help_me: devi fare il chroot :)
<nannes> segui le istruzioni passo passo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<help_me> si infatti leggo ora, non lo avevo fatto... porovo subito grazie per ora
<Luther_> E la pagina che ho stampato
<help_me> ho fatto due foto ai comandi da dare, provo subito , ovviamente grzie per l'aiuto!!!
<nick_> ciao a tutti
<demirulez> qualcuno ha problemi riguardo alla funzione di sospensione in Ubuntu 12.04? il pc entra in standby ma poi non riesco a fare il resume, schermata nera e mi tocca spegnere e riaccendere
<demirulez> qui c'è il log di pm-suspend per chi volesse dare un'occhiata, sempre possa essere utile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1039673/
<demirulez> qualche specifica del mio pc: asus p8p67 pro, core i5 2500k, 2 gtx 460 con gli ultimi driver nvidia proprietari installati (x-updates)
<demirulez> stesso mio problema: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/990129
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 990129 in pm-utils "Suspend/Resume hangs and fails - Ubuntu 12.04LTS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<enzotib> demirulez, a me funziona con 12.04
<demirulez> enzotib: ti funziona sia la sospensione che l'ibernazione?
<enzotib> l'ibernazione non ho provato
<demirulez> il bug che ho linkato è esattamente quello che succede a me e vedo a non poche altre persone
<demirulez> non sembra un caso isolato ecco
<demirulez> il problema è che non so da dove iniziare :D
<enzotib> demirulez, oltre che aspettare qualche patch o workaround pubblicata su quella pagina, non vedo che altro puoi fare
<demirulez> enzotib: eh già effettivamente lo pensavo anche io... anche perchè dai log non risulta nulla di particolare vedo
<enzotib> demirulez, hai il sistema aggiornato?
<demirulez> enzotib: si certo, aggiornato ad oggi
<mikunos> salve a tutti
<mikunos> mi trovo nei soliti guai
<mikunos> ho un sistema bloccato e prossimo al collasso
<cicciofritz> demirulez, con qualche asus fa così
<mikunos> Il collasso avverrebbe per mancanza di spazio
<cicciofritz> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=463060
<demirulez> cicciofritz: ah è un problema legato principalmente alle mobo della asus?
<cicciofritz> avevo il tuo stesso problema, schermo nero e niente resume
<enzotib> mikunos, quindi già sai la soluzione, libera spazio
<demirulez> cicciofritz: grazie per il link, provo a controllare :)
<cicciofritz> :)
<mikunos> trovo una cosa veramente assurda. facendo un semplice du -h il sistema mi indica che la cartella è occupata da 600Mb ma la somma delle cartelle mi da a mala pena 200MB. Quindi non capisco dove è il file fantasma!
<enzotib> mikunos, pastebin
<mikunos> http://codepad.org/uacUpuq0
<mikunos> se fai la somma delle cartelle vedi anche tu che non arriva a 606MB
<mikunos> quindi non capisco dove si trovano gli altri byte
<mikunos> e così il resto del mio sistema
<mikunos> non ci sto capendo più niente
<mikunos> sembra che l'hd sia stato riempito da qualcosa di nascosto
<mikunos> ma non capisco e trovo nulla
<enzotib> mikunos, ma in che directory sei? files/dirs nascosti?
<mikunos> in questo momento sono in /var/log
<mikunos> ma il concetto si estende anche nelle altre cartelle partendo dalla root
<mikunos> sembra che il sistema si sia riempito in poco tempo
<enzotib> mikunos, sudo find / -mount -type f -printf '%s %p\n' | sort -nr >/tmp/out
<mikunos> ok
<enzotib> magari %10s invece di %s
<mikunos> ecco il file più grande:  429916160 /var/lib/mysql/ibdata1
<mikunos> ecco il secondo
<mikunos> 381627473 /var/log/syslog
<Kunta_> da terminale, posso installare l'aggiornamento alla versione 12.04
<enzotib> mikunos, il primo lo lascerei stare, ma il secondo non dovrebbe essere così
<mikunos> ok
<enzotib> Kunta_, do-release-upgrade
<mikunos> lo posso azzerare?
<enzotib> mikunos, sarebbe da darci un'occhiata, ma così grosso sarà difficile da aprire
<enzotib> mikunos, sì, si ricrea
<enzotib> mikunos, però prima...
<Kunta_> operazione non permessa
<enzotib> mikunos, tail -200 /var/log/syslog > /tmp/out2
<enzotib> Kunta_, con sudo, ovviamente
<mikunos> ecco cosa vedo nel file:  kernel: [627107.697702] BANDWIDTH_IN:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:50:56:a2:15:37:00:1c:b0:c8:a7:c0:08:00 SRC=79.17.232.181 DST=209.138.411.134 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=55 ID=62822 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=60940 DPT=22 WINDOW=7920 RES=0x00 ACK URGP=0
<Kunta_> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operazione non permessa guest-mWLcsF@kunta-desktop:~$
<mikunos> il sistema continua a dirmi che
<doom> ciao a tutti
<Kunta_> come mai non parte?
<mikunos> 54.67 GB total, 54.66 GB used
<mikunos> niente da fare
<mikunos> non riesco a liberare a sufficienza
<doom> qlc sa dirmi come potermi difendere efficacemente da programmi keylogger
<enzotib> Kunta_, ma sei in sudoers?
<Kunta_> devo passare alla versione 12.04
<Kunta_> che significa sudors
<doom> ho sentito ad esempio della possibilità di cifrare i dati input tastiera
<enzotib> Kunta_, sei utente con privilegi di amministratore?
<Kunta_> si
<Kunta_> ma sto avendo problemi di capienza del disco, risulta pieno
<enzotib> mikunos, comuque syslog è grande, ma il problema dello spazio non è quello, sono "solo" 380MB
<enzotib> Kunta_, anche tu? non puoi fare l'avanzamento se non hai un bel po' di spazio libero
<mikunos> si infatti enzotib
<enzotib> mikunos, df -H
<enzotib> mikunos, su pastebin
<Kunta_> che faccio?
<mikunos> enzotib ho trovato il file infame
<mikunos> grazie delle dritte
<enzotib> mikunos, qual era?
<enzotib> (con l'apostrofo)*
<mikunos> syslog
<Kunta_> come recupero spazio?
<mikunos> questo file può essere cancellato? /var/lib/apt/lists/mi.mirror.garr.it_mirrors_dists_main_binary-i386_Packages
<enzotib> Kunta_, sudo apt-get clean
<enzotib> Kunta_, poi bisogna vedere dov'è che occupi troppo
<Kunta_> operazione non permessa
<enzotib> mikunos, verrà ricreato praticamente uguale ad ogni apt-get update
<enzotib> Kunta_, metti su pastebin il cut and paste di quello che hai scritto e dell'output
<enzotib> !pastebin | Kunta_
<ubot-it> Kunta_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kunta_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1039722/
<enzotib> Kunta_, id
<Kunta_> ??
<enzotib> Kunta_, scrivi id, premi invio, e fammi vedere l'output
<Kunta_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1039730/
<enzotib> Kunta_, ma sei sicuro di essere su ubuntu?
<Kunta_> si
<enzotib> Kunta_, ma con sessione guest?
<Kunta_> che forse sono entrato come ospite?
<enzotib> Kunta_, eh
<Kunta_> posso vederlo ho devo riavviare il tutto?
<enzotib> Kunta_, cosa c'è scritto in alto a destra nella barra?
<Kunta_> ca...zo ospite
<Kunta_> quindi devo riavviare ...
<enzotib> Kunta_, no
<Kunta_> allora!!!
<enzotib> Kunta_, devi terminare la sessione e rientrare con un accout decente
<Kunta_> termina sessione e..
<Kunta_> rientro come guest
<enzotib> Kunta_, no, non devi entrare come guest
<COLEMAN80> ciao
<COLEMAN80> buonasera a tutti
<COLEMAN80> !lista
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<doom> come cifro la mia home se non lo fatto durante l installazione? (ubuntu 11.10)
<kunta__> SONO rientrato
<kunta__> come faccio da terminale a scaricare la versine 12.04
<kunta__> ma mi risultano sol 40MB di spazio su disco
<kunta__> mi ri..aiti enzoib
<kunta__> +enzotib
<kunta__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1039776/
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-14
<glpiana> ola
<davide> glpiana: eccomi per incollare il sito è http://imagebin.org?
<glpiana> !image | davide puoi scegliere
<ubot-it> davide puoi scegliere: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<davide> grazie
<davide> glpiana:rassunto per vedere programmi rai e mediaset dove posso trovare la procedura scritta che poi la stampo
<glpiana> davide, procedura scritta di cosa?
<glpiana> davide, non hai installato ieri moonlight?
<davide> per vedere programmi rai e mediaset con ubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> davide, non c'è nessuna procedura scritta. c'è solo un plugin da installare
<glpiana> e se non risulta compatibile con la versione di firefox in uso, cosa che accade inq uesti giorni perchè è appena stata aggiornata, di plugin ne vanno messi due
<glpiana> davide, i plugin sono: moonlight e add-on compatibility reporter
<glpiana> davide, e ti ripeto quello che già ti ho detto ieri, sul sito rai funziona, su quello mediaset, almeno a me, non ha mai funzionato
<davide> ubuntu ce lo installato su chiavetta live non sul disco fisso del pc si puo salvare il tutto
<glpiana> davide, non metti interpunzione, non metti punti interrogativi. io non capisco se quello che scrivi sono affermazioni o domande
<davide> scusa, sono domande
<glpiana> davide, io ho una ubuntu su chiavetta su cui installo i programmi e ci faccio pure gli aggironamenti. per di più qui si parla di plugin di firefox e quindi il discorso è ancora più semplice: installali e basta
<davide> ok
<vido> qualcuno usa xchat-gnome?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | vido
<ubot-it> vido: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<davide> glpiana: per instalare moonligh per ubuntu e i plugin , mi dici per piacere la procedura non mi ricordo, grazie
<vido> chi usa xchat-gnome mi sa dire come si utilizzano i plugin di notifica?
<glpiana> davide, nessuna procedura: http://go-mono.com/moonlight/
<glpiana> vido, se è come xchat clicchi col destro sul canale che ti interessa e aggiungi la spunta all'allerta che vuoi avere.
<glpiana> davide, se ti dovesse dire che è incompatibile con la tua versione di firefox installi prima questo https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/add-on-compatibility-reporter/?src=api e poi moonlight
<vido> no glpiana, non e' lo stesso xchat != xchat-gnome
<glpiana> vido, lo so che è diverso, intendevo "se funziona nello stesso modo".
<glpiana> vido, poi, perchè usi xchat-gnome che è risaputamente fatto peggio di xchat?
<vido> e no non funziona allo stesso modo, il pannello di xchat-gnome è semplificato
<vido> glpiana, perché ho erroneamente supposto che vi fosse una migliore integrazione con unity
<glpiana> vido, ah ecco
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> vido, io ti consiglio di mettere xchat. poi per visualizzare l'icona nell atray la metti in whitelist
<vido> glpiana, in alcune cose xchat-gnome è più comodo da utilizzare rispetto ad xchat vanilla mi basterebbe far funzionare le notifiche e sarei soddisfatto
<vido> glpiana, o meglio leggere uno straccio di documetazione su i plugin installati di default
<glpiana> vido, la documentazione di xchat-gnome la trovi qui: https://live.gnome.org/Xchat-Gnome
<glpiana> vido, se quello che ti serve è una icona per le notfiche in tray, va messo in whitelist come xchat e altri programmi
<vido> glpiana, grazie ora do uno sguardo alla documentazione
<glpiana> vido, se poi hai bisogno per la whitelist, chiedi
<vido> glpiana, ok
<davide> glpiana: vedo la rai, e per mediaset come faccio http://imagebin.org/216348
<glpiana> davide, ti ho già detto due volte (e questa è la terza) che non sono mai riuscito a vedere mediaset. questo voleva significare che NON LO SO
<davide> chiedo scusa, grazie di tutto
<enzotib> davide, non mi risulta che mediaset trasmetta in streaming, ma potrei sbagliarmi
<davide>  vedere la diretta tv tgcom24?
<TaLaDo> davide, per mediaset ma solo il giorno dopo puoi vedere su video.mediaset.it
<alexpixel22> ciao a tutti come faccio a cancellare i driver della scheda video nvidia gt540m?
<glpiana> alexpixel22, come li hai installati?
<davide> spiegati meglio
<TaLaDo> davide, per tgcom http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/video/
<alexpixel22> glpiana non lo so è un pc non mio
<TaLaDo> davide, cosa non è chiaro?
<glpiana> davide, e lo si vede con moonlight
<glpiana> alexpixel22, lsmod | grep nvidia     restituisce qualcosa?
<alexpixel22> glpiana, no
<glpiana> alexpixel22, lsmod | grep nouveau          restituisce qualcosa?
<alexpixel22> glpiana, no
<glpiana> alexpixel22, dammi l'output dei comandi: lsmod        e    lspci  |grep -i vga
<alexpixel22> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1040516/
<glpiana> alexpixel22, anche l'altro comando
<glpiana> alexpixel22, scusa era sopra e non l'ho visto
<glpiana> alexpixel22, che te ne fai di levare driver nvidia se tanto stai usando la intel?
<alexpixel22> perchè li aveva installati
<alexpixel22> e poi vorrebbe passare sulla nvidia
<glpiana> alexpixel22, vabbè, e non puoi chiedere al tipo COME li aveva installati?
<davide> Talado: vedi questo link, non parter il video solo pubblicita http://imagebin.org/216351
<alexpixel22> glpiana, non se lo ricorda
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> alexpixel22, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<alexpixel22> glpiana,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1040521/
<glpiana> alexpixel22, ha installato i current. apri impostazioni di sistema -> driver aggiuntivi e rimuovili da lì
<TaLaDo> davide, provato a ricaricare la pagina?
<alexpixel22> glpiana, uhao driver aggiuntivi mi dice che non ci sono driver installati
<davide> si , ma niente
<glpiana> alexpixel22, giusto, stai usando la intel. vabbè: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<glpiana> davide, sul sito della rai moonlight ti funziona?
<TaLaDo> davide, sicuro di aver installato il plugin che ti ha detto glpiana ?
<davide> chiedo scusa, mi dici la procedura
<glpiana> ancora? lol
<TaLaDo> _._
<glpiana> davide, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/14/%23ubuntu-it.html
<TaLaDo> davide, sei sicuro di non volerci prendere in giro?
<davide> assolutamente,,
<davide> glpiana: come faccio a prepare il testo come hai fatto te?
<davide> si sul sito della rai, funziona moonlight.
<glpiana> davide, io non ho preparato nessun testo. quello è il log del canale
<davide> cioè , dimmi
<glpiana> sì comincio a pensare anche io che tu ci stia prendendo in giro
<davide> no, è che sono alle prime armi,chiedo scusa.
<glpiana> davide, allora leggi il topic del canale (cioè quelle scritte che ti sono apparse quando sei entrato qui) e vedrai che c'è il collegamento alla pagina dei log del canale (cioè la registrazione di quanto qui viene scritto)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> davide, e dato che sia ieri che stamattina ti ho spiegato cosa dovevi fare fai riferimento a quello che già ti ho scritto, non farmelo riscrivere, grazie
<k0ral_> qualcuno sa consigliarmi una chat irc simile a questa dove posso ricevere aiuto sulla programmazione in C++? va bene anche in inglese..
<enzotib> k0ral_, ##c++
<k0ral_> enzotib: ma è in ITA o ENG?
<enzotib> k0ral_, inglese
<k0ral_> enzotib: stesso server di questo?
<enzotib> k0ral_, sì
<k0ral_> enzotib: ok. in ITA non ne esistono?
<enzotib> k0ral_, c'è qualcosa, molto ma molto più in piccolo, e dedicato più al C che al C++, ma se vuoi puoi provare: ##c-it
<k0ral_> enzotib: ok grazie
<k0ral_> enzotib: ma posso usare anche il browser da cui sto chattando per andare in quei canali scrivendo /join ##c++ ?
<remix_tj> k0ral_: si
<k0ral_> grazie :)
<k0ral_> enzotib: sai per caso perchè non posso inviare nel chan ##c++ ?
<k0ral_> enzotib: ah ok, devo identificarmi..
<k0ral_> enzotib: si può fare dal browser?
<enzotib> k0ral_, /msg NickServ identify nick password
<enzotib> (se manca il nick, verrà usato quello tuo attuale)
<k0ral_> enzotib: ma se non ho un nick registrato? dove lo registro?
<enzotib> !registrazione | k0ral_
<ubot-it> k0ral_: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<k0ral_> qualcuno sa perchè mi spariscono i programmi aperti dalla barra laterale???
<glpiana> k0ral_, in che senso spariscono?
<k0ral_> non trovo + il quadratino dove cliccare per farlo riaprire
<k0ral_> cioè..il programma è aperto e ne sono sicuro
<glpiana> k0ral_, qualsiasi programma?
<k0ral_> però non riesco a metterlo in "foreground" (si dice così?"
<k0ral_> glpiana: non riesco a metterlo in primo piano
<glpiana> k0ral_, rispondi per cortesia
<k0ral_> glpiana: un amico aveva detto che è un bug di ubuntu 12.04
<k0ral_> possibile?
<glpiana> k0ral_, se non rispondi alle domande che ti pongo io lascio perdere subito
<k0ral_> glpiana: avevo risposto
<k0ral_> <k0ral_> non trovo + il quadratino dove cliccare per farlo riaprire [13:35] <k0ral_> cioè..il programma è aperto e ne sono sicuro
<k0ral_> glpiana: ah, scusa
<k0ral_> no, per ora l'ha fatto con uno
<glpiana> k0ral_, che programma?
<k0ral_> glpiana: omnetpp
<k0ral_> glpiana: Omnet++
<k0ral_> glpiana: è un simulatore ad eventi discreti
<glpiana> k0ral_, non lo vedo nei repository
<k0ral_> glpiana: non ci sarà..l'ho installato dal sito
<glpiana> k0ral_, qui non cè supporto su programmi esterni. proseguiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<k0ral_> glpiana: ok, ma devo tornare fra mezz'ora. a dopo
<glpiana> non ci sarò. ciao
<pas> ciao non mi funziona il wi-fiù
<pas> non c'è nessuno
<davide> non trovo il collegamento al canale , amici
<pas> ciao tutti ... ho problemi con il wi-fi  -- i driver funzionano ma non funge
<pas> nonèelezionabile
<pas> oggi non c'è nessuno
<pas_> ciao tutti ... ho problemi con il wi-fi  -- i driver funzionano ma non funge
<pas> aiuto ho problemi con il wi-fi :-)
<nannes> pas: spara.. che succede
<nannes> '
<nannes> *?
<pas> driver ci sono ... ma non li vedo
<pas> se stacco la rete non si vede l'icona del wi-fi e e delle varie reti
<pas> ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti
<pas> asp ne sono usciti altri 24
<nannes> !pastebin | pas, ti do un paio di comandi, devi scriverli nel terminale, copiare le scritte che escono e incollarle nel PASTEBIN →
<ubot-it> pas, ti do un paio di comandi, devi scriverli nel terminale, copiare le scritte che escono e incollarle nel PASTEBIN →: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pas> ok
<nannes> lspci | grep -i net && ifconfig -a && nslookup google.com
<nannes> lsb_release -a
<pas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1040698/
<nicotano> salve
<pas> la versione è 12.04
<nannes> pas: da terminale → sudo apt-get install synaptic
<pas> nannes fatto
<nannes> pas: sudo synaptic
<pas> che installo?
<nannes> Si aprirà il gestore pacchetti. Cerca il pacchetto "bcmwl-kernel-source" è installato o no.
<nannes> Perchè se lo è, bisogna toglierlo.
<pas> rimuovo completamente
<nannes> yes
<pas> e se poi te ne penti cit. padre maronno
<nannes> -.-'
<pas> ok fatto
<nannes> pas: chiudi synaptic, e da terminale dai → sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<pas> riavvio?
<nannes> yes
<pas> nannes tutto bene
<pas> grazieee
<nannes> nadaa!
<k0ral_> glpiana: mi ripeti il canale c++ italia?
<k0ral_> glpiana: please :)
<nannes> k0ral_: /join #c++.it
<enzotib> k0ral_, ##c-it
<enzotib> ah, scusate, ho capito male
<nannes> no no hai ragione enzotib! è come l'hai detto tu!
<nannes> quello che ho scritto io non esiste più da un pezzo.. credevo ci fosse ancora :s
<enzotib> infatti ho visto che è disabilitato
<enzotib> :)
<enzotib> disabitato*
<nannes> oh lol trovato! era col doppio cancelletto!  ##c++.it
<FilippoDeSilva> ragazzi buongiorno
<FilippoDeSilva> per installare linux su hardsik sata
<FilippoDeSilva> che mode devo impostare: ahci mode o ide mode?
<virunga> Ciao, devo vendre il mio portatile che ha Ubuntu (11.10) installato, quindi vorrei sapere se c'è un modo per cancellare tutte le configurazioni dei programmi e del sistema senza dover formattare. Avete suggerimenti?
<virunga> grazie
<virunga> *vendere
<Odo> virunga, crei un altro utente gli dai i permessi di admin e poi cancelli il tuo utente e la sua home
<virunga> Odo: buona idea :)
<Odo> vido, fatti un cat /etc/group
<Odo> e guardi i permessi che ha il tuo utente, in modo che al nuovo utente gli dai gli stessi permessi
<virunga> Odo: se creo un nuovo utente e dopo essermi loggato da root cancello quello vecchio?
<Odo> virunga, cosi' se vuoi farlo velocemente: cat /etc/group |grep $USER
<Odo> allora fai copia e incolla della riga che ti ho incollato qui
<nannes> FilippoDeSilva: sarebbe ideale .'IDE mode per evitare problemi di incompatibilità, però se funziona in ahci, puoi tener quello.
<Odo> poi dai sudo adduser nomechevuoimettere
<Odo> sistemi il file group prendendo per esempio il risultato della riga che ti ho incollato
<k0ral_> mi è sparito dalla barra laterale un programma che sono sicuro sia aperto. come faccio a riprenderlo senza perdere il lavoro?
<Odo> virunga, poi ti logghi con il nuovo utente, e testi che tutto va a dovere
<Odo> vido, ed infine dai il comando sudo deluser nomedeltuovecchioutente
<virunga> Odo: Provo
<Odo> virunga, scusa mi ero spostato un sec. infine cancella la cartella pippo da /home
<Odo> pippo per intenderci e' la tua EX home
<glpiana> FilippoDeSilva, per installare linux su sata non devi impostare nulla, quantomeno negli ultimi anni
<virunga> Odo: ma perchè devo dargli gli stessi permessi dell'account vecchio?
<Odo> virunga, attenzione il senso e' che deve avere i permessi di sudo, se tu avevi settato dei permessi particolari tipo ad una cartella condivisa, chiaro che non devi farlo
<FilippoDeSilva> nannes, glpiana attualmente c'e' installato windows e funziona pero' se ci installo linux non vorrei che al riavvio non parte
<FilippoDeSilva> devo lasciare ahci o impostare ide mode?
<mikunos> salve a tutti, sto cercando di gestire lo spazio nel mio piccolo computer ma trovo qualche difficoltà con i comandi via bash. In pratica ho un HD di 60GB circa partizionato solo per 5GB. In pratica la partizione sda1 è di 5GB il resto è libero.
<glpiana> FilippoDeSilva, dove vorresti impostarlo? nel bios?
<glpiana> mikunos, perchè farlo da terminale?
<mikunos> ciao glpiana perchè non ho altro
<FilippoDeSilva> glpiana, si
<FilippoDeSilva> mi da queste due impostazioni
<glpiana> mikunos, in che senso? non hai una live (cd o usb)?
<FilippoDeSilva> o lascio ahci o metto ide mode, volevo controllare prima d'installarci di sopra linux
<mikunos> nella mia versione è stata installata solo la shell perchè la parte grafica non serviva
<mikunos> adesso pensandoci si :/
<mikunos> ma ormai è fatta
<glpiana> FilippoDeSilva, io proverei a installare senza modificare nulla. se non va cambi il parametro di cui parli, vedi se influisce su windows e se non lo fa reinstalli ubuntu
<nannes> k0ral_: Alt + TAB finchè non lo trovi.
<mikunos> volevo formattare la parte rimanente ma non so come fare
<mikunos> potete aiutarmi?
<mikunos> ovviamente nei 5GB c'è il sistema operativo
<mikunos> già configurato
<mikunos> e non vorrei perdere tutto
<mikunos> è possibile farlo?
<mikunos> sto usando solamente una shell
<mikunos> perchè la mia macchina non si trova qui vicino a me
<nannes> FilippoDeSilva: ti ho già risposto.
<FilippoDeSilva> ok grazie glpiana
<glpiana> mikunos, sì è possibile. scrivi anzitutto sudo fdisk -l       e dimmi se vedi altro oltre a sda1
<mikunos> glpiana http://codepad.org/il3AP6YW
<mikunos> come vedi l'hd è di 64.4 GB
<virunga> Odo: ho creato un nuovo utente dai settings ma dice account disabled
<virunga> come lo abilito?
<mikunos> glpiana ma l'sda1 è di 5GB
<virunga> non mi ha neanche chiesto di mettere la password per tale accoint
<Odo> virunga, ah non ne ho idea, io lo faccio da shell, semplicemente apri un terminale e scrivi sudo adduser nomeutente
<glpiana> mikunos, scrivi: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<mikunos> http://codepad.org/AUs3nzGE
<glpiana> mikunos, se premi "p" ti mostra le attuali partizioni
<mikunos> si
<mikunos> esatto
<glpiana> mikunos, dovresti vedere sda 1 2 e 5
<mikunos> esatto
<glpiana> mikunos, premi "n" per crearne una nuova
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> fatto
<mikunos> l logical (5 or over)
<glpiana> mikunos, i valori che ti propone dovrebbe già essere adatti per creare una nuova partizione logica che occupa tutto lo spazio restante sul disco
<mikunos> p primary partition (1-4)
<glpiana> mikunos, l per logica
<mikunos> cosa devo scegliere?
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> l + invio?
<glpiana> se l non basta premi anche invio
<mikunos> No free sectors available
<glpiana> mikunos, premi q per uscire senza salvare a fai sto lavoro da grafica
<glpiana> con una live (cd o usb)
<mikunos> ok
<k0ral_> nannes: non lo trovo il prog con alt+tab
<k0ral_> sono sicuro che è aperto ma scompare proprio
<nannes> k0ral_: allora la finestra si è, molto probabilmente, chiusa
<k0ral_> nannes: no, perchè se tento di riaprirla mi dice che è già aperta e mi da errore
<k0ral_> come si riavvia solo l'interfaccia grafica unity?
<nannes> k0ral_: killa il processo. Ma che programma è?
<k0ral_> nannes: non voglio killarlo se no perdo il lavoro
<k0ral_> nannes: il programma si chiama omnet++. è un simulatore ad eventi discreti
<nannes> eheh.. bello!
<nannes> COmunque ho paura che lo perderai, sembra un problema grafico che ha portato alla chiusura della sola interfaccia e non del processo.
<k0ral_> no, l'interfaccia c'è perchè prima se chiudevo le finestre davanti lo ritrovavo
<k0ral_> adesso ho sbagliato e l'ho minimizzato..e non so come farlo ritornare in primo piano
<k0ral_> un mio amico ha detto che è un bug..possibile?
<k0ral_> non c'è un modo per riavviare solo unity?
<enzotib> k0ral_, pgrep -fl omnet, per essere sicuro che c'è
<enzotib> k0ral_, ma è una applicazione che si mette nella tray?
<k0ral_> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1040862/
<k0ral_> enzotib: se la tray è la barra laterale di ubuntu 12.04 la risposta è sì, quando lo apro c'è il quadratino del programma
<enzotib> k0ral_, no, intendo nel cosiddetto "vassio di sistema", l'area delle icone in altro a destra, dove sta anche l'icona della rete
<k0ral_> enzotib: allora no
<k0ral_> niente? nessuno mi salva? devo riavviare?
<enzotib> k0ral_, si potrebbe tentare di vedere se wmctrl la elenca
<enzotib> e in tal caso modificarne le proprietà
<enzotib> ma se non risulta nemmeno tra le icone probabile che wmctrl non la elenca
<k0ral_> enzotib: riavvio...
<k0ral_> enzotib: volevo fare in modo da non fare come su windows...
<enzotib> k0ral_, sei sicuro che con alt-tab non c'è?
<k0ral_> enzotib: sicuro
<k0ral_> enzotib: in pratica è eclipse modificato per questo simulatore
<k0ral_> enzotib: ma è sparito..:(
<k0ral_> riavvio?
<enzotib> k0ral_, non so che altro puoi fare
<k0ral_> ho killato e riavviato il prog, ma non compare l'icona nella barra laterale
<k0ral_> il programma è aperto perchè se minimizzo la finestra del browser, mi trovo la finestra di ecplise
<enzotib> k0ral_, guarderei tra le opzioni del programma per vedere se c'è qualcosa di interessante, e magari userei un window manager più tradizionale
<k0ral_> enzotib: + tradizionale? sto usando quello che c'è di default con ubuntu 12.04 lts
<enzotib> k0ral_, compiz+unity non è molto tradizionale, usa le indicator applets invece che la tray e cose del genere, insomma, è all'avanguardia (avanguardia negativa imho)
<enzotib> per inciso, io non uso unity
<k0ral_> enzotib: capito, ma visto che ho installato ubuntu 12.04 così com'è..ora come faccio a mettere qcosa di + tradizionale?
<enzotib> k0ral_, si può sempre fare, io ho fatto una installazione standard e poi ho messo lxde
<enzotib> k0ral_, ma bisogna capire se è quello il problema, non voglio trascinarti in una cosa che ti può far perdere più tempo che altro
<k0ral_> enzotib: allora farò prima a riavviare ogni tanto...:(
<nannes> k0ral_: eclipse l'hai installato da repo o hai compilato le sources?
<k0ral_> nannes: credo di aver compilato le sources perchè per installarlo ho scaricato un file dal sito del simulatore www.omnetpp.org e c'è ecplise modificato per questo simulatore. spero di essere stato chiaro
<nannes> k0ral_: capitz.. e allora capisco perchè ci son problemi d'integrazione col de...
<k0ral_> vabbè, pace..ogni tanto riavvierò
<nannes> k0ral_: sarebbe stato più opportuno installare eclipse inizialmente, e integrare omnet++ dopo...
<nannes> Ovviamente la versione di eclipse ottimizzata per Ubuntu, presente nei repo
<k0ral_> nannes: il fatto è che non saprei come fare. sul sito fornisce tutto il pacchetto insieme
<nannes> k0ral_: infatti dovresti un po' smanettare visto che non è supportato ufficialmente da omnet++ questa roba... Dovresti copiare tutte le {funzioni/plugin/ecc} [dall'ide di omnet] → [all'ide del default eclipse]
<nannes> stando attento a non fare doppioni
<enzotib> k0ral_, sul manuale leggo supported versions: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, 11.04
<k0ral_> enzotib: grazie per la pazienza
<k0ral_> riavvio
<michele__> ciao a tutti
<michele__> potreste aiuitarmi?
<michele__> ho provato a installe ubuntu
<enzotib> !chiusi | michele__
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chiusi'
<michele__> alla fine di tutto dice: (initramefs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<enzotib> !chiedi | michele__
<ubot-it> michele__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> michele__, hai installato da usb?
<michele__> ho scaricato il programma e l'ho aperto con daemon
<enzotib> michele__, ma parli di wubi?
<michele__> poi ho masterizzato su cd ho riavviato col cd inserito e mi ha dato la stessa cosa
<enzotib> michele__, non ho capito, cosa ti ha dato la stessa cosa? che sarebbe questa stessa cosa?
<michele__> che devo fare?
<michele__> aspe inizio daccapo
<michele__> ho scaricato ubuntu 12.04 ed ho provato ad installarlo con daemon ( un programma che non occorre masterizzare su cd
<enzotib> michele__, ed hai sbagliato
<michele__> anche io lopenso
<michele__> in ogni caso
<enzotib> perché ubuntu non è un programma ma un sistema operativo
<michele__> ho masterizzato il cd
<michele__> ed ho riavviato ma mi dava la stessa cosa
<michele__> prima carica la scheramta di ubuntu
<michele__> con i pallini che procedono ad un cero punto si tofglie la schermata di ubuntu
<michele__> e compare la scitta (initramefs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<enzotib> michele__, l'unica è provare a riscaricare la ISO, controllare la checksum, e invece di usare un altro CD, fare con una pendrive, che è più rapido ed economico
<michele__> ok grazie. ora provo
<enzotib> !md5 | michele__
<ubot-it> michele__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<michele__> grazie per il link
<enzotib> michele__, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Maria> ciao a tuttiiiii spero di non disturbarvi se state guardando la partita :)
<Maria> miho ubuntu 12.04 in dual boot con windows vista e ho il modem di alice per internet, ma non sto più con telecom
<Maria> e mi collego ad internet da ubuntu tramite sudo pppoeconf
<Maria> solo che prima di spegnere il pc digito un comando da terminale per fare in modo che al riavvio possa di nuovo rifare questo sudo pppoeconf
<Maria> (se non digitassi questo comando al riavvio sarebbe tutto bloccato a livello di internet)
<Maria> fattosta che oggi riavvio e non mi fa collegare
<Maria> nel menù in alto a destra mi dice solo cavo di rete scollegato
<Maria> e niente su cui cliccare
<Maria> i pc che si possono collegare fino a che non mi arrivi il modem buono sono due
<Maria> ma non ho sforato
<Maria> c'eravamo solo io e un altro pc
<Maria> anzi solo quell'altro dato che io non sono riuscita
<Maria> ma ho provato con windows
<Maria> e si collega
<Maria> help me
<Maria> :D
<jester-> sera
<Omniscient> sera
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, non riesco a rimuovere open office da un pc con installato debian
<nannes> haha c'era una tipa e non se l'è cagata nessuno
<nannes> poverina... colpa degli europei
<Drizamanuber> nannes: viao
<Drizamanuber> nannes: io mi sono connesso solo adesso
<nannes> Drizamanuber: e chi ti cerca a te? XD
<nannes> scherzo :)
<nannes> Drizamanuber: hai provato con il solito dpkg -P ?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, hai usato synaptic?
<cristian_c> e comunque cosa c'entra debian con questo canale?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: dammi 5 min è arrivata gente
<nannes> lol.. dai cristian_c è grazie a debian se esiste ubuntu :P lascialo passare indisturbato
<cristian_c> confermo, lol
<enzotib> nannes: ti fulmino
<Guest49318> ciao amicos
<Guest49318> cual placa grafica e buona?
<tizbac> Guest49318, this channel is italian
<Omniscient> eccomi ON
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: hai ragione, debian con questo canale non c'entra niente, ma in questo canale ho sempre trovato persone "come te" molto disponibili
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: invece nel canale debian non risponde nessuno
<Omniscient> Drizamanuber, Ubuntu è molto più aperto come community
<nannes> Drizamanuber: vieni su debian ci son pure io ora
<ErVito> non che debian non lo sia
<ErVito> debian è più underground
<ErVito> lol
<ErVito> ubuntu si sta winzozzando
<ciampix> ErVito: nel senso che è pieno di virus, che non ci sono sorgenti, che di base non serve a nulla, che costa una botta la licenza o in che senso scusa? Evitiamo il FUD che già M$ è bravissima, non diciamo a tutti che lavoriamo segretamente per loro... ;-)
<jason_hudson> Ma dai ma non è vero che windows non serve a nulla, a qualcosa servirà...Che poi ci siano sistemi operativi di gran lunga migliori è un altra cosa, è come il citofono in bagno, magari a te non serve ma altri non vivrebbero senza.
<ErVito> Nel senso che non stiamo sempre più puntando al livello medio e che questo comporta delle scelte volte alla (presunta) usabilità, ludicità, graficosità, ecc
<ciampix> ErVito: daccordo ma se permetti da qui ad arrivare a dire che somiglia a Windows ne passa...
<ErVito> insomma, manca solo la clipp che parla o il cagnolino che annusa e ci siamo quasi
<ciampix> ErVito: ... e potrei essere d'accordo con te sul focus soprattutto da quando ho scoperto che il mio portatile con l'opzione nomodeset va in suspend senza problemi e con l'inutile composition manager no...
<ciampix> ErVito: ma non esageriamo!!! :-)
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciampix> Comunque evitiamo troppe "guerre di religione" altrimenti _giustamente_ ci cassano...
<ErVito> massì cristian_c è un bonozzo
<ErVito> è una tirata d'orecchie amichevole
<ErVito> soprattutto per chi conosce le regole, LOL
<ZioScar> sera
<ZioScar> nannes, pronto per continuare? :)
<ciampix> appropò: ho avuto problemi con l'installer della 12.04 in due casi. Uno: macchina virtuale: crash di ubuquity Due: macchina reale: crash di ubuquity
<nannes> continuare what?
<ZioScar> nannes, il problema dei moduli audio
<ciampix> naturalmente il controllo del CD era ok...
<nannes> oohhhh no ancora con jack?! che palleeeeeeeee
<ciampix> any hint?
<nannes> (21:33:44) nannes: oohhhh no ancora con jack?! che palleeeeeeeee
<ZioScar> nannes, eravamo rimasti che dovevo farti vedere il comportamento dei moduli dopo la sospensione
<nannes> ah giusto.. e in tutto questo tempo non hai fatto nulla da solo
<nannes> ?
<ZioScar> nannes, oppure potremmo risolvere tutto caricando questi moduli audio direttamente all'avvio senza l'ausilio di jack
<ZioScar> nannes, si ho provato altre vie...ma non fungono
<nannes> ZioScar: ma daii tanto il problema lo da solo se fai la sospensione! io non ne ho voglia adesso...
<nannes> sono in una fase mista di studio/partite degli europei/allenamenti miei
<ZioScar> nannes, ok, provo a chiedere in giro
<ZioScar> qualcuno sa dirmi come si caricano dei moduli audio aggiuntivi al boot?
<nannes> ZioScar: fatti lo script e caricalo all'avvio da "APPLICAZIONI D'AVVIO" (comando  bash nomescript)
<ZioScar> nannes, avevo già provato questa strada...e appena lo mettevo su /etc/pm/sleep.d non si caricava
<nannes> lo mettevi su dove??
<cristian_c> ZioScar, oppure in rclocal
<ciampix> ZioScar: perché?
<ZioScar> a me serva che si metta in un posto che lo carichi SEMPRE
<cristian_c> appunto
<ZioScar> cristian_c, rc local?
<ciampix> come /etc/rc.local ?
<cristian_c> sì
<ZioScar> cristian_c, qual è il percorso?
<ciampix> cristian_c: "floc" :-)
<cristian_c> quello indicato da ciampix
<ZioScar> cristian_c, con ls me lo da vuoto
<ZioScar> cristian_c, e lo stesso con gedit...
<cristian_c> exit 0 non c'è?
<ZioScar> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> c'è o non c'è?
<ZioScar> cristian_c, ora ti faccio vedere cosa c'è
<ZioScar> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041304/
<ciampix> ZioScar: il file solitamente è vuoto nel senso che ci sono dei commenti e un exit 0 alla fine. È giusto così. Aggiungi i tuoi comandi con il percorso completo _prima_ di exit 0 ...
<ciampix> ZioScar: e lascia exit 0 in fondo.
<ciampix> ZioScar: perfetto!
<cristian_c> c'è una riga vuota apposta per inserire i comandi
<ZioScar> ciampix, ok
<ZioScar> ciampix, provo
<nannes> heyy cosa offre Ubuntone per la gestione individuale del segnale audio in output (discernendo un'applicazione dall'altra) ?
<nannes> ^^ ho bisogno di ammutolire l'audio solo per un'applicazione, non il generale ^^
<ciampix> mmm non so ma provato pavcontrol?
<nannes> risolto..
<alviro> nelle impostazioni audio nella scheda uscita ho solo output dummy
<alviro> non c'è più audio nel mio pc
<alviro> ho ricercato nei varii forum ma nulla, solo voi mi potete aiutare
<cristian_c> alviro, cos'è successo?
<alviro> non c'è più audio nel mio pc, nessun suono
<ZioScar> esiste un modo per recuperare in rete i file di configurazione di sistema di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> alviro, sì, ma cos'è successo nel 'durante'?
<cristian_c> ZioScar, cosa sei andato a modificare?
<alviro> io volevo far funzionare il modem interno, quello a 56k
<ZioScar> cristian_c, ho bisogno di recuperare /etc/pulse perchè l'ho proprio eliminato
<cristian_c> per il fax?
<alviro> per andare su internet e basta
<cristian_c> ZioScar, npon è stata una buona idea
<cristian_c> alviro, ora come ti stai collegando?
<ZioScar> cristian_c, in rete si trova?
<alviro> chiavetta tre
<cristian_c> ZioScar, ti conviene reinstallare pulse
<ZioScar> cristian_c, come?
<cristian_c> alviro, però ti avverto che non è molto comodo a 56k, con la situazione di internet oggi
<cristian_c> le pagine sono molto più pesanti da caricare
<alviro> si , ero disperato oggi , non c'era campo
<alviro> con vista lo facevo tramite tiscali
<cristian_c> ZioScar, reinstallando il pacchetto da apt
<ZioScar> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> alviro, operazione assai complicata, modello di modem?
<alviro> non lo so, ho un acer aspire 5520
<cristian_c> ZioScar, dovrebbe piazzarti il file in /etc, tra l'altro una volta installato il pacchetto, synaptic ti fa vedere quali file installa e dove
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> alviro, lspci -k
<cristian_c> alviro, ma la vedo dura, mi piacerebbe anche a me recuperare gli innumerevoli modem che possiedo
<cristian_c> *piacerebbe (senza mi)
<alviro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1041426/
<alviro> cristian_c , pazienza addio modem.... voglio solo recuperare il mio audio
<alviro> secondo me c'è qualcosa che non va con ALSA
<cristian_c> alviro, tra l'altro il tuo sistema non sta usando i driver per la scheda audio, non ci sono proprio
<cristian_c> alviro, e inoltre sembra che non ci sia neanche un modem nel tuo pc
<alviro> sul pc di mia moglie c'è la scheda audio integrato stereo analogico, a me solo output dummy
<cristian_c> infatti l'ho spiegato
<alviro> con vista mi collegavo solo con il doppino telefonico
<cristian_c> 00:07.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<cristian_c> io di modem non ne vedo e l'audio è senza driver
<alviro> ma NVIDIA si occupa solo della parte video, o anche suono?
<alviro> quindi ho bisogno dei driver ?
<cristian_c> in realtà la scheda audio è una scheda intel
<alviro> la scheda video funziona bene
<cristian_c> alviro, mi sembra strano, dovrebbe essere riconosciuto immediatamente
<cristian_c> i driver ci sonp praticamente quasi sempre per l'audio
<cristian_c> che cosa hai fatto di preciso oggi?
<alviro> ho visitato questo sito http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/downloads-installer.php
<alviro> cercando di risolvere il problema modem interno
<alviro> che forse è solo un softmodem, ma non chiedermi cosa significa
<cristian_c> e dopo averlo visitato?
<cristian_c> è sicuro che è un softmodem
<cristian_c> però mi stupisce visto che di modem on ne vedo su pastebin
<cristian_c> *non
<alviro> cosi mi dissero tempo fa
<cristian_c> comunque il softmodem non è altro che una scheda audio che converte i segnali, tutto qui :)
<alviro> sono andato qui http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/archive/cnxtinstall.run
<alviro> ho seguito le istruzioni per i driver di questo ipotetico modem
<cristian_c> e quindi ti sei scaricato l'eseguibile
<alviro> tutto da terminale ho fatto, si ho scaricato l'eseguibile
<cristian_c> comunque chi te lo ha detto? :)
<alviro> bo, parlo di qualche anno fa
<alviro> è che mi sono trasferito in un posto sperduto, non ho adsl.
<cristian_c> alviro, parlami della procedura che hai eseguito quando hai lanciato il file .run
<cristian_c> così capiamo cos'è successo
<alviro> da terminale ho fatto sudo sh ed il nome dell'eseguibile
<cristian_c> poi?
<cristian_c> forse il sudo non era neanche necessario, comunque
<alviro> ed è partita l'installazione , ho visto un messaggio che riguardava alsa
<alviro> ma il driver del modem risultava installato
<alviro> /dev/modem   ma nulla
<cristian_c> alviro, forse c'è un'opzione uninstall nello script .run
<alviro> no
<alviro> ma ho disinstallato tutto da gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> 'tutto' cosa?
<cristian_c> il file .run si può aprire con un editor di testo?
<alviro> HSF driver
<cristian_c> era installato?
<alviro> per il soft modem
<cristian_c> nome preciso del pacchetto?
<alviro> si
<cristian_c> sì a quale domanda?
<alviro> era installato il pacchetto HSF driver
<alviro> ed io l'ho eliminato
<cristian_c> nome preciso del pacchetto?
<alviro> 	hsfmodem
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> e riguardo all'altra domanda?
<cristian_c> 23:14:24 <cristian_c> il file .run si può aprire con un editor di testo?
<alviro> non lo so, posso vedere
<alviro> ma probabilmente il pacchetto non era compatibile con l'attuale kernel, lo deduco da questa pagina che ho visto ora
<alviro> http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/downloads-ubuntu-x86.php
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> alviro, puoi tentare di aprirlo con gedit?
<alviro> ci provo
<alviro> il file si chiama cnxtinstall.run
<cristian_c> lo so
<alviro> ho  problemi a fartelo vedere è molto lungo
<cristian_c> quante righe?
<alviro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1041476/
<cristian_c> le righe che contano sono le prime 365, il resto è codice binario
<alviro> io non ci capisco nulla
<cristian_c> alviro, e tu hai fatto solo questo? Hai lanciato lo script?
<alviro> ho seguito le istruzioni che mi dava dal terminale
<alviro> ora ho visto che c'è anche un pacchetto .deb hsfmodem_7.80.02.06full_i386.deb
<cristian_c> dove?
<alviro> nel sito da dove ho scaricato l'eseguibile
<alviro> se lo avessi visto prima avrei installato quello, molto più semplice
<cristian_c> ma ti ricordi che domande ti faceva lo scri'pt?
<cristian_c> *script
<alviro> anche se rimane il dubbio se è compatibile con il kernel 3. ecc
<cristian_c> alviro, direi di no
<alviro>  chiedeva se volevo installare ecc ecc , ma un paio di domande in tutto
<ZioScar> cristian_c, ok, ha funzionato
<ZioScar> come faccio ad impostare 4 comandi all'avvio che vanno eseguiti esclusivamente da terminale?
<ZioScar> non solo all'avvio, ma anche dopo la sospensione...insomma, vanno eseguiti sempre
<cristian_c> alviro, prova a cercare nel gestore pacchetti, alsa-driver
<Carlin0> ZioScar, applicazioni d'avvio ?
<ZioScar> Carlin0, quello funziona esclusivamente per l'avvio
<Carlin0> eh ... ZioScar> come faccio ad impostare 4 comandi all'avvio che vanno eseguiti esclusivamente da terminale?
<ZioScar> cristian_c, cercato
<cristian_c> ZioScar, invece della sospensione, sostituisci con uno script che sospende e quando riesuma esegue anche i comandi
<ZioScar> cristian_c, mi aiuti a farlo?
<cristian_c> parlo del comando della sospensione ovviamente
<cristian_c> hai googlato in merito?
<ZioScar> cristian_c, si, ma tropo script complessi che ancora non so gestire
<cristian_c> ZioScar, basta che cerchi degli esempi e poi li adatti
<ZioScar> cristian_c, linkami qualcosa
<cristian_c> tipo comando per sospendere e ci aggiungi gli altri a piacere
<cristian_c> usa google
<ZioScar> cristian_c, ho cercato alsa driver, ma che ci devo fare?
<cristian_c> 23:37:03 <cristian_c> alviro, prova a cercare nel gestore pacchetti, alsa-driver
<cristian_c> ZioScar, leggi bene
<alviro> ok, dai un'occhiata a questa descrizione del pacchetto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1041506/
<ZioScar> cristian_c, mi riferisco a ciò che mi hai detto prima...di cercare alsa-driver
<cristian_c> ZioScar, ma hai letto bene? O.o
<cristian_c> alviro, non ho capito il nesso. Quale pacchetto?
<alviro> sto cercando ma non vedo alsa-driver
<cristian_c> alviro, controllo anch'io
<alviro> quello che installai
<Carlin0> !info alsa-driver
<ubot-it> Package alsa-driver does not exist in precise
<cristian_c> uhm, ecco perché
<ZioScar> cristian_c, ahah, ora si
<cristian_c> Carlin', secondo te con cosa l'hanno sostituito?
<cristian_c> *Carlin0
<Carlin0> o alsa utils o alsa -base
<cristian_c> sarà alsa-base perché alsa-utils è una collezione di programmi
<cristian_c> alviro, prova ad installare alsa-base
<alviro> alsa -base è installato
<Carlin0> avranno fatto tipo metapacchetto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mmmhhh
<Carlin0> spè che vedo
<Carlin0> il commento sul pacchetto alsa-base è questo → Questo pacchetto contiene vari file di configurazione per il driver ALSA.
<cristian_c> alviro, potresti tentare di reinstallare il pacchetto
<cristian_c> alsa-base intendo
<alviro> ok
<cristian_c> Carlin0, ma comunque gli mancano i driver
<cristian_c> glieli ha brasati via
<Carlin0> 12.04 ?
<cristian_c> lo si vede molto bene in lspci
<cristian_c> sì
<ZioScar> cristian_c, così? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041514/
<cristian_c> hai messo uno switch case
<cristian_c> i comandi li hai aggiunti tu?
<ZioScar> cristian_c, si
<Carlin0> alviro, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base
<cristian_c> grande Carlin0
<alviro> ok
<ZioScar> cristian_c, va bene si o no
<ZioScar> ?
<cristian_c> ZioScar, insomma, hai commentato alcune righe
<alviro> Fatto, tutto come prima... devo riavviare per caso?
<cristian_c> credo che in bash '#' valga come commento
<cristian_c> alviro, direi di sì
<ZioScar> cristian_c, ma diceva di mettere #seguitodalcomando
<alviro> ok, ci risentiamo tra poco
<cristian_c> ZioScar, ma chi?
<ZioScar> cristian_c, la guida googlata
<ZioScar> cristian_c, http://reefbits.net/blog/eseguire-comando-dopo-ripresa-da-sospensione/
<cristian_c> quindi devi togliere il commento ai comandi
<cristian_c> altrimenti vengono ignorati
<ZioScar> ok
<ZioScar> cristian_c, non funge
<cristian_c> ZioScar, in effetti non mi convinceva neanche a me quello script
<ZioScar> cristian_c, è mezz'ora che googlo...non posso perdere una nottata..
<cristian_c> ZioScar, hai provato suspend e hibernate da terminale
<cristian_c> così tanto per vedere se funzionano come comandi
<ZioScar> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> prima di provare gli script sarebbe utile testare sempre i singoli comandi
<ZioScar> cristian_c, li ho testato tutti
<cristian_c> funzionano quei due?
<cristian_c> suspend e hibernate
<ZioScar> cristian_c, da terminale funziona tutto
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> allora è quel case impostato male
<cristian_c> direi che per stasera forse è tanto
<cristian_c> domani o più avanti potrai cercare degli script fatti bene
<xione> notte
<ZioScar> come faccio a dire al terminale: eseguimi sempre questo comando? (sia che io avvii il pc, sia che lo "resuma")
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-15
<Carlin0> buonanotte a tutti
<jjj> ciao
<jjj> sono nuovo di qua
<jjj> c'e mica qualche italiano<?
<jjj> ciao
<jjj> c'e qualcuno?
<Calippo> ragazzi buongiorno
<Calippo> qualche anima pia che mi aiuta a far andare l'audio?
<Calippo> toc toc
<Calippo> c'e' nessuno'
<glpiana> ola
<virtx> salve
<virtx> se su alsamixer i volumi sono ok, ma l'audio lo sento solo sul line-out con le cuffie e non dagli speaker del portatile cosa puo' essere?
<glpiana> virtx, controlla dalle impostazioni audio che uscita è impostata
<virtx> ci sono 2 schede, una hdmi che ho disabilitato
<virtx> e l'altra hda-intel abilitata in analogico duplex
<virtx> se faccio il test dalle cuffie lo sento
<virtx> dallo speaker del portatile no
<glpiana> togli le cuffie e riprova
<virtx> gia' fatto
<virtx> http://pastie.org/4090727
<glpiana> virtx, riapri alsamixer e premi f6. cosa elenca?
<virtx> le schede
<virtx> hda intel e nvidia
<virtx> ┌───── Sound Card ──────┐                                                │  │          │ │         │▒▒│          │▒▒│                        │▒▒│       │-  (default)           │                                                │  │          │ │         │▒▒│          │▒▒│                        │▒▒│       │0  HDA Intel           │         
<virtx> ops
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> virtx, metti il terminale con alsamixer a tutto schermo e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image  | virtx
<ubot-it> virtx: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<virtx> glpiana: e' tutto al massimo
<virtx> e senza il mute su ogni controllo
<glpiana> quindi non posso vederlo? ok
<virtx> cosa vuoi vedere?
<glpiana> virtx, ciao
<virtx> ??
<glpiana> <glpiana> virtx, metti il terminale con alsamixer a tutto schermo e prendi una schermata <--- questo voglio vedere
<virtx> ok
<virtx> come si chiama l'applicazione per fare il capture dello schermo?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> virtx, o premi il tasti stamp o cerchi cattura schermata o avvii gnome-screenshot
<virtx> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/216477
<glpiana> virtx, perchè root?
<virtx> glpiana: e' identica anche da user
<glpiana> virtx, apri una sessione ospite dal "me menu" e vedi se il comportamento dell'audio è identico
<glpiana> dimmi anche che interfaccia stai usando
<virtx> eh?
<virtx> me menu?
<glpiana> virtx, sulla barra, c'è il tuo nome. il menu che appare cliccandoci sopra
<virtx> si
<virtx> ah dici di terminare al sessione e aprirne un'altra?
<virtx> come guest
<glpiana> no, ho detto di apreire una sessione opsite, non di temrinare la tua
<glpiana> *aprire
<virtx> eh
<virtx> c'e' solo termina sessione
<glpiana> virtx, ma che versione di ubuntu hai?
<virtx> 12.04
<glpiana> virtx, e che interfaccia usi? cosa che ti ho già chiesto e cui non hai risposto
<TaLaDo> virtx, hai cliccato male devi cliccare dove c'è ilt uo nome non sulla rotellina
<glpiana> virtx, non si può sapere?
<TaLaDo> lol
<glpiana> è un segreto probabilmente -.-
<virtx> ok
<virtx> cmq ho provato da guest
<virtx> ed e' la stessa cosa
<virtx> per fare lo switch tra gli utenti bisogna fare "lock screen"
<virtx> gnome-shell fa un po' cacare effettivamente
<virtx> ad ogni modo, quindi?
<glpiana> virtx, oh gfinalemtne l'hai detto!
<virtx> anche da guest fa la stessa cosa
<glpiana> wow, che fatica per saperlo!
<glpiana> virtx, termina sessione, accedi con unity e prova l'audio da lì
<virtx> ...
<virtx> cosa c'entra il desktop scusa?
<virtx> manco da terminale tty va...
<glpiana> virtx, pare gestiscano diversamente le uscite audio... ma se non ti interessa non importa. a me l'audio funziona
<virtx> quindi da gnome-shell non posso usare l'audio?
<virtx> ..
<jester-> virtx: se non fai un test in unity tiri natale sempre senza audio
<glpiana> virtx, ascolta, sei su un canale di supporto, hai esposto un problema si sta cercando di capire a cosa è legato. se collabori bene, se no, per quanto mi riguarda, puoi anche andartene
<glpiana> ripeto, a me come a jester- e TaLaDo l'audio funziona
<virtx> minchia, ma c'hai il ciclo?
<TaLaDo> -.-
<virtx> si ma che suggerumenti sono scusa?
<virtx> mi dici di cambiare desktop...
<TaLaDo> virtx, se sai tutto che vuoi?
<virtx> tutto?
<glpiana> virtx, sì ti ho chiesto di provare a loggarti con unity
<glpiana> virtx, è una cosa che ritieni offensiva?
<virtx> no
<virtx> ma la ritengo inutile
<virtx> ma proviamo uguale...
<glpiana> virtx, e provare ti costa tanto?
<virtx> proviamo con unity
<glpiana> ma fa un po' come vuoi
<virtx> da guest con unity non va uguale...
<glpiana> virtx, non ti ho detto di farlo da guest
<glpiana> <glpiana> virtx, termina sessione, accedi con unity e prova l'audio da lì
<virtx> fatto.
<virtx> stessa cosa, no audio
<glpiana> virtx, dammi l'output di lspci | grep -i audio
<glpiana> dammi anche l'output di uname -a
<virtx> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05) 01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<virtx> 3.2.0-25-generic
<glpiana> virtx, se ti chiedo un comando per cortesia dammene l'output completo
<glpiana> non ho capito cosa vuoi nascondere
<virtx> e' 64bit
<glpiana> ma fa passare la voglia sto atteggiamento
<virtx> Linux spartak-pc 3.2.0-25-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 20:30:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> virtx, apt-cache policy linux-image-3.2.0-25-generic
<glpiana> su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | virtx
<ubot-it> virtx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<virtx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042022/
<glpiana> virtx, sto problema dell'audio dallo speaker c'è sempre stato?
<virtx> no
<glpiana> virtx, in seguito a cosa si è presentato?
<virtx> nulla...
<virtx> con lo stesso kernel ha funzionato
<virtx> passando dalla 11.10 alal 12.04 funzionava, ora ho reinstallato direttamente la 12.04 e fa sta cosa
<TaLaDo> virtx, hai solo ubuntu in quel pc?
<virtx> si
<glpiana> virtx, dopo l'avanzamento usavi il kernel di oneiric o quello di precise?
<virtx> precise
<glpiana> virtx, hai una live (cd o usb)?
<virtx> ma non credo sia un problema di driver... visto che con le cuffie funziona
<glpiana> nessuno ha parlato di driver
<virtx> e di cosa?
<glpiana> provo a richiederlo: virtx hai una live (cd o usb)?
<virtx> no
<glpiana> virtx, e con cosa hai reinstallato?
<virtx> con una usb che ora non ho
<glpiana> da usb l'audio funzionava?
<TaLaDo> virtx, sei su un portatile hai detto? se si potrebbe essere che si sia incastrato il micro della cuffia prova a levare e mettere più volte lo spinotto
<virtx> st facendo questo da ieri sera
<virtx> ma solo in cuffia si sente
<glpiana> virtx, marca del portatile?
<virtx> hp
<virtx> cmq sara' qualche volume del cazzo
<virtx> ma non trovo dove
<glpiana> virtx, modello del portatile?
<virtx> hp pavilon dv6
<glpiana> virtx, dammi l'output di cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<virtx> Codec: IDT 92HD75B3X5
<glpiana> virtx, gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<virtx> gia' messo il model=
<glpiana> virtx, copiami il contenuto su pastebin. poi lo modifichiamo
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> e quindi farai difficoltà a mostrarmi anche questo?
<virtx> ho provato anche con model=auto
<glpiana> sì, farai difficoltà
<virtx> per non perdere altro tempo, con un tentativo per volta
<virtx> portiamoci avanti
<virtx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042033/
<virtx> vai
<glpiana> virtx, hai aggiunto tutte e tre le righe finali?
<virtx> quali?
<glpiana> quali mai saranno le tre righe finali? mi riferisco alle tre righe finali, quelle in fondo al file
<glpiana> righe da 43 a 45 del tuo paste
<virtx> si ma che vuol dire hai aggiunto tutte e tre?
<TaLaDo> -.-
<virtx> quello e' il file alsa-base.conf
<virtx> quindi evidentemente ci sono no?
<glpiana> virtx, in lignua italiana significa: "le hai scritte tu?"
<virtx> si
<virtx> ecco, parla in italiano
<glpiana> se così non fosse, quali righe hai modifciato di quel file?
<virtx> le ultime 2 ho aggiunto.
<glpiana> virtx, cancella le righe 44 e 45
<virtx> ok
<glpiana> virtx, dopodichè sotto la riga 41 aggiungi queste tre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042035/
<virtx> il problema e' che non riesce a fare il reload
<virtx> dovrei riavviare
<glpiana> virtx, e poi fammi vedere il file modificato
<virtx> lasciando questa options snd-usb-audio index=-2 alla fine?
<glpiana> sì
<virtx> ok
<virtx> il problema e' che se faccio alsa reload
<glpiana> fa vedere sto file
<virtx> non mi unloada alcuni moduli a causa delle dipendenze
<glpiana> fa vedere sto file
<virtx> e' lo stesso con quelle modifiche...
<glpiana> che palle
<glpiana> fa vedere sto file
<virtx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042045/
<glpiana> virtx, una volta salvato il file. riavvia il pc
<virtx> esiste alsa reload
<glpiana> virtx, e tu riavvia il pc
<virtx> proprio enterprise eh...
<virtx> riavviamo su..
<Shin3> un riavvio lungo :)
<simonaG> esiste un modo per passare i "preferiti" da windows a ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> simonaG, sì, certo
<glpiana> simonaG, che browser?
<LuiGiuZZo> ciao scusate, qualcuno mi aiuta?  ho fatto dei pastrocchi con ubuntu e adesso il gestore pacchetti mi da sempre errori
<LuiGiuZZo> qualcuno ha tempo?
<glpiana> LuiGiuZZo, chiudi il gestore e apri un terminale
<glpiana> LuiGiuZZo, scrivi nel temrinale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> LuiGiuZZo, se appare qualcosa, copialo su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | LuiGiuZZo
<ubot-it> LuiGiuZZo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LuiGiuZZo> si ciao glpiana  aspetta ch eleggo perche mi ero voltato un momento
<LuiGiuZZo> adess lo faccio
<LuiGiuZZo> si ok adesso copio tutto
<LuiGiuZZo> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042126/
<LuiGiuZZo> ci stan un po di errori
<glpiana> LuiGiuZZo, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<LuiGiuZZo> 10.04  poi devo mettere l'ìultima
<LuiGiuZZo> la lucid sarebbe
<glpiana> LuiGiuZZo, scrivi: uname -a           e incolla qui la riga che esce
<LuiGiuZZo> ok mo lo faccio
<LuiGiuZZo> cosmo@cosmo-desktop:~$ uname -a
<LuiGiuZZo> Linux cosmo-desktop 2.6.34-020634-generic #020634 SMP Mon May 17 19:27:49 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<LuiGiuZZo> ecco
<glpiana> LuiGiuZZo, kernel fatto in casa. eh? per forza hai problemi con i pacchetti che vanno a toccarlo
<LuiGiuZZo> ma si hai ragione, una volta  ho domandato che lo volevo aggiornare e mi han fatto fare su un casotto, ogni volta che riavvio adesso mi dice che ci stanno delle incompatibilita col chipset nvidia mi sembra
<LuiGiuZZo> si lo avevpo cambiato con sto coso
<LuiGiuZZo> ma si puo' sistemare?
<glpiana> LuiGiuZZo, dammi l'output di: dpkg -l | grep linux-image             su pastebin
<LuiGiuZZo> si momento che lo faccio
<LuiGiuZZo> glpiana,    http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042135/
<LuiGiuZZo> devo avere pasticciato su tutto
<glpiana> LuiGiuZZo, al boot vedi il menu di grub?
<glpiana> il menu di scelta del sistema da svviare
<LuiGiuZZo> si cioè allora, ci sarebbe una cosa un po strana, io a volte mi si ferma li e non carica niente e non mi vede come dici te il grub e a volte si
<glpiana> *avviare
<LuiGiuZZo> si ma non sempre devo riavviare  certe volte devo stare li a accendere e riaccendere finch elo vede
<glpiana> LuiGiuZZo, mettiamoci nel caso in cui lo vede: inevec di partire col 2.6.34-020634 parti col 2.6.32-41
<LuiGiuZZo> ma poi pensavo di formattare tutto e mettere la versione nuova
<LuiGiuZZo> si aspetta
<glpiana> LuiGiuZZo, puoi anche farlo allora. ma prima provala da live
<glpiana> scusa ma ho solo due minuti e devo andare
<glpiana> LuiGiuZZo, se vuoi provare a mettere a posto questa ti dico che fare
<LuiGiuZZo> nono siccome adesso al momento non son qui pronto a farlo, se si puo' fare lo vorrei sistemare
<LuiGiuZZo> sisi voglio provare amettere a posto
<LuiGiuZZo> ti ascolto
<glpiana> avviii col 2.6.32-41 e poi rimuovi il 2.6.34
<glpiana> magari dopo il riavvio ridai il sudo dpkg --configure -a
<LuiGiuZZo> si pero' non ho capito che cosa devo fare
<glpiana> ripeto: al menu di grub cambi kernel e selezioni il 2.6.32-41
<LuiGiuZZo> a dici di riavviare con il kerner  e pooi lo rimuovo
<glpiana> avvii il sistema e poi dai: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<LuiGiuZZo> sisi verco nell'elenco del boot la versione che hai detto e entro con quella
<glpiana> se da lo stesso errroe di prima, rimuovi con: sudo apt-get purge sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> scusa
<glpiana> se da lo stesso errroe di prima, rimuovi con: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.34-020634-generic
<LuiGiuZZo> si aspetta mi segno sta cosa e riavvio poi torno qui e lo faccio
<LuiGiuZZo> momento che mi copio sta cosa
<LuiGiuZZo> ASPETTA NON SO SE HO CAPITO BENE ENTRO CON IL 2.6.32-41
<glpiana> sì
<glpiana> a più tardi
<LuiGiuZZo> poi riavvio di nuovo e rientro con il2.6.34
<LuiGiuZZo> cosi devo fare?
<LuiGiuZZo> dopo faccio quella cosa del sudo
<LuiGiuZZo> quindi faccio cosi ho capito bene?
<LuiGiuZZo> a no caz scusa poi rimuovo il 2.6.34
<LuiGiuZZo> dopo il primo rivvio
<LuiGiuZZo> scusa avevo letto male co sto caldo
<LuiGiuZZo> per rimuoverlo devo dare quel comando che mi hai detto?
<LuiGiuZZo> scusa sto' incasinando
<LuiGiuZZo> per rimuoverlo poi torno qua e mi dici come fare
<LuiGiuZZo> riavvio e torno qui poi mi dici come rimuoverlo?
<LuiGiuZZo> ma mi leggi? glpiana ?
<LuiGiuZZo> a si scusa lo rimuovo con sudo apt-get
<LuiGiuZZo> scusa il casino
<LuiGiuZZo> az sei andat via e non ho letto
<sergios> salve a tutti
<LuiGiuZZo> ciao sergios  scusa se hai bisogno chiama qualcuno perche pure io sto' sistemando un casino
<sergios> LuiGiuZZo tranqui! sono qui ma in realtà mi servirebbe una mano su fedora!
<alviro> non ho più audio nel mio pc, non so quale è il problema
<simonaG> glpiana, scusami ero assente ...il browser su windows è chrome, su ubuntu è firefox
<Calippo> ragazzi come mai quando faccio il reboot (da terminale) devo spegnerlo e riaccenderlo manualmente io il pc
<Calippo> insomma il riavvio non va cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> Calippo, cosa vedi a schermo dopo il reboot?
<cristian_c> *dopo il comando reboot
<Calippo> rimane schermata nera
<cristian_c> e poi?
<Calippo> come se chiudesse tutto in modo tranquillamente
<Calippo> pero' devo spegnere io da tasto
<cristian_c> quale tasto?
<Calippo> di spegnimento
<Calippo> devo spegnerlo e riaccenderlo
<cristian_c> quindi rimane la schermata nera senza alcun log?
<Calippo> si si come la senzazione che finisce di chiudere tutto
<Calippo> pero' schermata nerae non vuole spegnere e ripartire
<Calippo> insomma quella cosa di 1 sec
<Calippo> :P
<cristian_c> quindi anche senza cirsore lampeggiante?
<cristian_c> *cursore
<Calippo> mm spetta
<Calippo> allora chiusura poi testuale ok ok ok
<Calippo> poi schermo nero
<Calippo> e rimane così… come se avesse fatto tutto
<Calippo> pero' non riavvia
<Calippo> cosa devo fare non è che la cosa sia grave pero' non deve fare così
<Calippo> se chiedo un reboot non devo spegnerlo io a spingere il ragazzos
<Calippo> :D
<cristian_c> quindi sono tutti OK?
<Calippo> per quel poco che vede è tutto ok
<Calippo> non c'e' molto sul sistema le cose essenziali e free:P
<cristian_c> prova a fare una foto
<Calippo> magari avro' installato qualcosina
<cristian_c> e lo splash di chiusura appare?
<cristian_c> Calippo, cosa hai installato?
<Calippo> Trisquel
<Calippo> come os
<Calippo> come ultima cosa non so
<Calippo> spetta
<Calippo> cmq prima non lo faceva sicuro è colpa di qualche cosa installata
<Calippo> esiste un modo per vedere la crologia dlle cose installate?
<LuiGiuZZo> glpiana,  adesso sembra che vada tutto bene non da gli errori
<LuiGiuZZo> pero' mi tengo quelle istruzioni nel caso succeda ancora
<LuiGiuZZo> è permesso?
<alviro> non ho più audio, e non so dove mettere mani
<LuiGiuZZo> az
<cristian_c> Calippo, quindi non sei su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> alviro, a che punto sei?
<LuiGiuZZo> ma sarà che devi reistallare il driver audio alviro
<alviro> a zero, ho provato anche ad usare un vecchi kernel , ma nulla
<alviro> driver audio.... non so come si fa
<LuiGiuZZo> scusa cristian_c  vlevo chiederel se esiste qualcosa tipo ramdisk per ubuntu,
<cristian_c> LuiGiuZZo, a cosa serve?
<alviro> ieri c'era output dummy
<cristian_c> alviro, e adesso?
<alviro> simultaneous output
<LuiGiuZZo> be su windows servirebbe per sfruttare tutta la ram e tiermetterebbe di usare la ram di avanzo come dosse un hard disk
<alviro> RTP multicast
<LuiGiuZZo> non so se si possa fare con ubbuntu
<cristian_c> LuiGiuZZo, uhm, il contrario della swap
<LuiGiuZZo> RTP multicast alviro ^?
<alviro> non funziona nulla
<alviro> si
<cristian_c> LuiGiuZZo, ma non era volatile la memoria ram?
<LuiGiuZZo> si ma io lo volevo usare perche invece di avere la lentezza delo swap sarebbe piu veloce
<LuiGiuZZo> ma si sarebbe memoria volatile infatti
<LuiGiuZZo> pero' solo al riavvio
<LuiGiuZZo> delpc
<Calippo> ho visto un kill all process failed
<cristian_c> LuiGiuZZo, ma la swap usa il principio opposto utilizza una parte del disco come ram, qui si vuole fare il contrario
<Calippo> una cosa del genere quindi?
<cristian_c> Calippo, non è mica cosa da poco
<alviro> e la lista nella scheda uscita continua ad aumentare
<cristian_c> Calippo, è evidente il motivo per cui non reboota
<LuiGiuZZo> si ma cristian_c  mi sembra che la ram sarebbe più veloce di un hard disk
<alviro> alternativamente, RTP multicast e simultaneous output
<cristian_c> alviro, non ho idea di che cosa hai fatto ieri sera
<LuiGiuZZo> siccome ho magari della ram inutilizzata la volevo riuscire ad utilizzare tutta in questomodo
<alviro> neanche io :-)
<LuiGiuZZo> comunque non esiste un programma simile per ubuntu?
<cristian_c> LuiGiuZZo, sicuramente ma mi sembra strano che si possa fare il porcesso inverso, cioè non si possono salvare dai sulla ram a quanto so
<Aizram> alviro, prova unalive se nemmeno da live senti un suono allora può essere che la scheda audio abbia qualche problema
<alviro> con la live tutto ok
<cristian_c> alviro, e questo è un problema ulteriore
<LuiGiuZZo> nono cristian_c  ma non sarebbe per salvare i dati, piuttosto per utilizzare tutta la ram, pure quella che non viene utilizzata
<LuiGiuZZo> è soltanto per non far swappare inutilmente il disco
<cristian_c> LuiGiuZZo, sì, ma non ho capito il modo in cui la vuoi utilizzare
<Aizram> vabbè serverebbe sapere da ieri a oggi che hai combinato al pc
<cristian_c> LuiGiuZZo, ah, quindi vorresti caricare dei dati su questa zona di ram, invece di farli prendere direttamente dal disco a runtime, giusto?
<cristian_c> una specie di camera intermedia
<LuiGiuZZo> cristian_c,  la voglio utilizzare come ho fatto con windowa, siccome prima mi rallentava  pure i filmati di youtubel poi ho  usato sto programma e adesso non si incanta piu
<cristian_c> Aizram, ha tentato di installare il modem 56k
<cristian_c> LuiGiuZZo, ho capito :)
<Aizram> dovrebbe provare ad eliminare quello che ha aggiunto per prima cosa
<Aizram> io pranzo a dopo
<LuiGiuZZo> no cristian_c  vorrei inpostare che invece di andarsi a pescare lo swapp su dusco, la utilizzasse tutta completamente, poi io ho della ram in piu perche ho una scheda video integrata quindi avrei della ram in piu che non usa perche uso la scheda video nello lot pci
<LuiGiuZZo> e la vorrei utilizzare tutta pure quella
<LuiGiuZZo> su windows sono riuscito a farlo ma su ubuntu non saprei come fare
<cristian_c> LuiGiuZZo, forse non ci siamo capiti: la swap è una parte del disco
<cristian_c> *del filesystem del disco
<LuiGiuZZo> si lo so che è la parte del disco rigido
<cristian_c> *no, del disco, scusate :P
<LuiGiuZZo> ma siccome ho della ram che non mi viene utilizzata dal pc , gliela vorrei fare usare invece di andarmi a swappare
<LuiGiuZZo> magari mi spiego male
<cristian_c> ma se swappa, vuol dire che hai impostato la partizione swap, basta che la togli....
<cristian_c> e non swappa più
<alviro> ora sono tornato a output dummy come ieri sera
<cristian_c> comunque sì, ho capito il problema, è il tempo di accesso al disco che ti da problemi
<cristian_c> alviro, e come?
<LuiGiuZZo> allora , da quello che sò io se swappa significa che non ha più ram libera a disposizione, ma siccome io ho della ram della scheda video integrata che non viene usata , quella sarebbe ram che mi farebbe comodo per non andare a far rallentare il disco rigido con lo swap
<alviro> tramite preferenze di pulse audio
<LuiGiuZZo> ma si penso pure io che hai capito cristian_c
<alviro> avevo toccato qualcosa LI
<LuiGiuZZo> soltanto che vorrei poter usare qualcheprogramma simile a ramdisk
<alviro> PENSANDO DI RISOLVERE
<LuiGiuZZo> ma su ubuntumi sa che non cè
<alviro> sono al punto di partenza
<LuiGiuZZo> non lo so cristian_c  , se magari conosci un programma che fa una cosa simile su ubuntu
<cristian_c> LuiGiuZZo, ho trovato qualcosa, ma su questo canale non ne posso parlare
<LuiGiuZZo> puoi mettermi se hai un link nel pvt?
<LuiGiuZZo> cosi lo vedo
<LuiGiuZZo> se me lo puoi mettere nelpvt
<cristian_c> alviro, come ha aggiunto aizram, dovresti cercare di eliminare quello che avevi aggiunto
<cristian_c> *come ha scritto
<LuiGiuZZo> cristian, se hai un link , me lo puoi incollare nel pvt che lo vorrei vedere?
<cristian_c> fatto
<LuiGiuZZo> si ok grazie
<Calippo> cristian_c, cos'è il processo /usr/sbin/modem-manager ?
<cristian_c> Calippo, non  ne ho idea. Contesto?
<Calippo> è quello dove mi da il failed alla chiusura
<cristian_c> riporta il messaggio esatto
<DD3my> buongiorno
<Calippo> cristian_c, non c'e' un modo
<Calippo> per leggere le scritte oltre esc
<Calippo> non riesco a ripotartri il msg per bene ahha
<cristian_c> Calippo, qual'è il problema a leggere?
<Calippo> eh poi si "spegne" rimane la schermata nera
<Calippo> come se fosse spento ma in realtà non lo è e cmq io come ti dicevo chiedo un reboot non un halt
<Calippo> sto stronzoooo che devo fare??
<cristian_c> prima di tutto fai una foto
<Calippo> come
<Calippo> sta su un altro portatile
<cristian_c> Calippo, ce l'hai a portata di mano?
<Calippo> accanto
<Calippo> sto da 10 anni rebootando
<Calippo> stoppando processi
<cristian_c> non credo sia difficile
<Calippo> elimiando roba
<Calippo> e un caiser
<FloodBotIt2> Calippo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Calippo> non riavvia, arriva alla fine
<Calippo> e poi chiude tutto schermata nera fumata nera
<Calippo> niente il led (del tasto pc ovviamente rimane acceso)
<Calippo> devo poi io spingerlo lo spegno e lo riaccendo
<Calippo> insomma fa un semy-reboot-automatically
<Calippo> se faccio halt si spegne
<Calippo> quindi cosa puo' essere?
<Calippo> uffffffffffff:||||
<Calippo> allora con hal riesco a leggere
<Calippo> a no ecco neanche con halt
<Calippo> pero' almeno rimangono le scritte
<Calippo> cristian_c, cristian_c cristian_c ci sei???
<Calippo> è fermo *will now halt
<Calippo> [numery] System halted.
<Calippo> il gay è come se fosse spento x lui
<Calippo> per il mio portatile non lo so pero'
<Calippo> giusto?
<Calippo> *non lo è
<Calippo> un failed c'e'dove dice *Killing all remaining processes...
<glpiana> Calippo, che versione di ubutnu stai usando?
<glpiana> *ubuntu
<Calippo> nm-dispatcher.action caught signal 15, shutting down..
<Calippo> questo non mi piace
<Calippo> è normale che vuol dire?
<glpiana> Calippo, che versione di ubuntu stai usando?
<Calippo> glpiana, trisquel
<glpiana> !chat | Calippo
<ubot-it> Calippo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Calippo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/87576/slow-shutdown-due-to-modemmanager-and-nm-dispatcher-action
<Calippo> è piu' inerente di te
<glpiana> Calippo, per cortesia attieniti alle regole del canale e joina #ubuntu-it-chat se vuoi supporto
<mnemonik> problema attivazione screensaver: non mi si attiva lo screensaver al tempo fissato: come posso risolvere? ho già installato il pacchetto gnome-screensaver. In "Tutte le impostazioni > Luminosità e blocco" ho messo Blocco su ON e settato "Bloccare lo schermo dopo: 5 minuti". Ho anche selezionato l'opzione "Richiedere la password al ritorno dalla sospensione". Adesso lo screensaver si attiva solo se lo richiamo attraverso Ctrl+Alt+L
<Fashion-it> ciao
<Fashion-it> vorrei scaricare un file...
<Fashion-it> mi sapete aiutare?
<TaLaDo> Fashion-it, e quindi?
<glpiana> Fashion-it, riesci ad esser eun po' più generico?
<Fashion-it> questo devo incollarlo sul mic
<TaLaDo> bho
<glpiana> Fashion-it, questo canale è dedicato al supporto di ubuntu. sei qui perchè hai bisogno di supporto con ubuntu?
<Fashion-it> no
<Fashion-it> devo scaricare un file usando mirc
<TaLaDo> lol
<glpiana> Fashion-it, quindi sei sul canale sbagliato
<Fashion-it> e mi hanno detto di entrare in questa lista
<Fashion-it> ok
<Fashion-it> mi hanno detto questa perchè era italiana
<Fashion-it> quale mi consigliate per il mio problema??
<TaLaDo> Fashion-it, mirc è un programma per windows
<glpiana> Fashion-it, chiudiamo l'off topic per cortesia
<Calippo> glpiana, ?
<glpiana> Calippo, vieni in query
<hoetblack> Ragazzi, uno domanda
<hoetblack> perchè nell'about c'è BioParco (DioPorco)? XD
<solid91> salve a tutti...ho completamente perso la mia interfaccia grafica. Vedo solo le icone del desktop e devo spostarmi con il terminale. come posso rimediare?
<solid91>  salve a tutti...ho completamente perso la mia interfaccia grafica. Vedo solo le icone del desktop e devo spostarmi con il terminale. come posso rimediare?
<nannes> solid91: che si è persa da sola? che hai fatto?
<solid91> @nannes> questa mattina mi è crashato 5 o 6 volte il sistema...mi hanno detto di provare a disinstallare compiz...
<ubottu-it> solid91: Error: "nannes>" is not a valid command.
<solid91> ora non sto messo tanto meglio XD
<nannes> solid91: giustissimo, fallo.
<solid91> si ma ora mi dice che non è installato
<nannes> aah l'hai già fatto!
<solid91> Package compiz is not installed, so not removed
<solid91> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 11 not upgraded.
<nannes> solid91: che DE stai usando?
<solid91> DE?
<solid91> prego? XD
<solid91> 3.2.0-25-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 20:30:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nannes> Desktop Environment - Ambiente desktop - ... Interfaccia grafica insomma!
<solid91> scusa...da dove lo vedo?
<solid91> credo sia gnome ma non sono sicuro sono un
<solid91> piccolo principiante =(
<davide> domanda, esiste un client irssi per windows?
<Holden> guarda sul loro sito
<davide> indirizzo, per piacere Holden, è possibile
<Holden> google
<davide> grazie,trovato
<Calippo> ahaha google!
<enzotib> davide, con cygwin c'è anche irssi
<davide> domanda, io a casa ho ubuntu 12.04, e windows 7 come faccio a controllare in remoto dal mio pc linux , quello con windows?
<nannes> davide: ci son mille app per farlo. Credo che la migliore (e più rapida da configurare) sia TeamViewer
<davide> vedi , non via internet ma è una rete domestica. vorrei entrare da terminale
<nannes> davide: prova lo stesso con teamviewer, magari ha nache quella feature
<nannes> (o dici che assegna l'ident solo all'IP?)
<davide> ok,grazie 1000
<davide> ciauz, vado
<AlexTux> buona sera, qualcuno ha provato fetchnotes?
<marvin_> ciao, problemino 12.04 ogni tanto si blocca tutto, mi è successo ultimi giorni che accendendolo mi compare la scrivania base (quella che c'è dopo la installazione per intendersi) poi dopo riavvio torna normale.
<DD3my> sera
<ZioScar> sera!
<ZioScar> come si lancia un comando da terminale all'avvio?
<ZioScar> come si lancia un comando da terminale all'avvio?
<sergios> salve a tutti! qualcuno sa se ci sono problemi nell'ultimo aggiornamento flash player?
<vincenzo_> ciao
<vincenzo_> ce qualcuno
<vincenzo_> allora
<vincenzo_> ce nessuno?
<neramarea> 'sera. samba vede l'altro pc in rete... ma io come faccio ad accedervi??
<nannes> :O incredibile, oggi chan quasi-deserto
<neramarea> deserto no
<neramarea> ci sono ioo
 * nannes , lool, a volte è meglio stare zitti igigiigigi
<nannes> :D
<neramarea> sympath
<nannes> scherzoo --
<neramarea> ;-)
<neramarea> nannes, tu ne capisci di xchat?
<nannes> uhm, l'avrò usato un paio di volte al max
<neramarea> mmmh....
<nannes> ma si può reinstallare, se serve qualcosa.. che succede?
<neramarea> ho installato buduscript per avere il plugin per pastebin... ma mi sono apparsi SVALANGATE di plugin tranne paste...
<neramarea> (che ere l'unico che miinteressava)
<nannes> ahahh!
<neramarea> mmmarzia!
<neramarea> ciau!
<nannes> chiamala per nick
<uytytuyut> sd
<nannes> neramarea: trovato..
<nannes> oh vedo che su xchat è semplice crearsi i propri plugin, in python
<nannes> http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=7613
<nannes> neramarea, superate le 3 linee di testo, sto plugin manda in paste in automatico, spedendo il link al canale
<nannes> csanocnsaocnsaoncsioncoisancoincosancosincosancosianocicnsaocnsoaicnsoacncsio ncs ncosa ncosan oscan osanc oisno sncoan ocn jiovnjirnv  fvh  hru hr hfurhvij rnfirnfij nrijfnrinfvrkjonmvjirnrvhui bvri virn cvirjn virn ivrn ivrniv nirn vir nvri nvrin vri nvrin virjnjirn vokrmv kornm vhurbh jickmevf ubhrinewn hufrbrebhf ewbhf owebnfcjiewdo hfjiernfbjewp frnewpf ernbhipgf ndwjcv ervferb jfewrhbjpf qwhjpf ewnjfp wehuf renkjmpvr ehv dnkfhsdwauifjewfuewg
<nannes> ops forse non funziona bene :/
<neramarea> nannes ??????
<neramarea> ma sei in xchat?
<neramarea> o via fffffffrenoooooooode?
<neramarea> ok, scaricato. e ora^
<neramarea> ?
<nannes> neramarea, no, fermo, quello funge male... andrebbe corretto ma prima guardo se ce ne son altri
<nannes> nera, tiè http://persbaglio.it/the-vala-experiments/#xchatpastebin
<nannes> però è scritto in C
<nannes> te lo devi compilare prima
<nera> ah
<nera> ah
<nera> ah
<FloodBotIt2> nera: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nannes> nera: che te ridi?
<nera> compilare????
<nannes> nera, un make devi fare eh!
<nannes> nient'altro!
<nannes> non capisco questa super aura metafisica che viene data alla compilazione
<nannes> prova no?!?!
<nera> oooooooooooooooooooooooook!
<nera> ...mh. sì, però sto plug di vala è l'autoinstallante di buduscript; risultato: 2000000 plugin inutili, ma di pastebin manco l'ombra
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> installalo singolarmente, fregatene di quel plugin pack
<nera> k. cvi provo. dman te facc sapè
<Tiziano> buonasera, vorrei rimuovere le icone dello stato(invisibile,disponibile etc) dal menu di messaggistica, è possibile?
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-16
<giordano> salve raga, ho un problema quando prima dell'avvio di ubuntu compare la seguente scritta: Hd0 out of disck.
<giordano>  salve raga, ho un problema quando prima dell'avvio di ubuntu compare la seguente scritta: Hd0 out of disck.
<prepang> buongiorno. mi servirebbe solo un'informazione: c'è una guida per kubuntu 12.04 per provarlo? l'ho installato su eeepc, ma le guide  consultate indicano un menù diverso da quello che vedo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<DD3my> buongiorno
<damiano> ciao a tutti
<damiano> ho un problema con il microfono, quando lo collego sento il "ritorno" sulle casse anche se non lancio nessuna applicazione, che è? grazie
<adol_usrp> ciao
<adol_usrp> ho un problema con il mkfifo ...
<adol_usrp> apparentemente non mi lavora
<adol_usrp> qualche dritta su come o cosa vedere o testare il suddetto comando ?
<BlueDave2908> Salve a tutti! Sono un utente U12.04 e sta mattina, in seguito ad un Update, Nautilus non mi presenta più le anteprime dei file (per esempio le piccole thumbnails delle immagini). Tutte le thumbnails raffigurano un'icona di caricamento :/
<BlueDave2908> Non sono riuscito a trovare niente su google ergo, mi rivolgo a voi, nella speranza che qualcuno mi possa aiutare
<xubuntu_> salve,  mi compare scritto : errore Hd0 out of disck, cosa posso fare?
<Omniscient> xubuntu_,  sostituisci la batteria TAMPONE posta sulla tua scheda madre
<Omniscient> a quando pare non mantiene più la configurazione
<Omniscient> xubuntu, prima fai questo procedimento sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Omniscient> cancella quiet splash, salva
<Omniscient> Codice: Seleziona tutto
<Omniscient> sudo update-grub
<FloodBotIt2> Omniscient: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<xubuntu_> quindi mi dite che è problema della batteria?
<giordano> salve raga, ho un problema quando prima dell'avvio di ubuntu compare la seguente scritta: Hd0 out of disck
<backet> Ciao
<backet> Ho un notebook Dell (nella manuale fanno anche riferimento alla possibilità di Installare Ubuntu, e la prima volta una cosa del genere da parte di un produttore)
<backet> Ho una partizione recovery di 14gb la posso levare tranquillamente per installare Ubuntu?
<backet> Ho una partizione recovery di 14gb la posso levare tranquillamente per installare Ubuntu?
<Joshua^Dunamis> backet: tranquillamente non direi, se la cancelli non puoi più fare il recovery di windows, cmq ubuntu lo puoi installare ma dovresti avere una partizione dati condivisi, altrimenti 14 gb per la tua home sono pochi, per il sistema vanno invece benissimo.
<backet> faccio l'installazione con ridimensionamento della partizione di Windows (che fa in automatico l'installer di Ubuntu)?
<Joshua^Dunamis> backet: se hai molto spazio libero si fai il ridimensionamento senza problemi
<backet> I documenti li tengo nella partizione NTFS di Windows per avere sempre accesso. Nella home di Ubuntu i software installano  file di sistema, salvataggi, configurazioni? Ho 220gb liberi :-)
<Joshua^Dunamis> backet: si nella home vanno proprio i files di configurazione, salvataggi, ecc
<Joshua^Dunamis> backet: 220 gb vanno alla grande
<Joshua^Dunamis> backet: al limite poi crei un link simbolico ai documenti di windows nella home
<ZioScar> giorno!
<Joshua^Dunamis> backet: appena installato torna qui che ti dico come fare se ci sono, altrimenti ci sarà qualcun altro :D
<ZioScar> rythmbox non mi "spunta" più sotto l'icona dell'audio...come ri rimette a posto?
<backet> Per Ubuntu e Home mi prendo 30gb, dovrebbero andare bene, giusto?7
<ZioScar> backet, forse per la root 30gb sono sufficiente...ma per la home non credo proprio
<giulia27> ciao
<Joshua^Dunamis> backet: si vanno bene, ma documenti, video, musica per la maggior parte staranno nella partizione di windows ovviamente
<backet> certo :-)
<Joshua^Dunamis> ZioScar: cerca su internet, adesso non ricordo ma ho letto un link per il tuo problema tempo fa
<Joshua^Dunamis> ZioScar: insomma la soluzione c'è ma non me la ricordo XD
<ZioScar> Joshua^Dunamis, ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> backet: cmq se vuoi un consiglio sali ad almeno 50 gb, che so metti che vuoi lavorare con Audacity (audio editor) e ti crei dei progetti che scompongono il lavoro in tanti file wav. Insomma 30 gb sono un po' pochini
<backet> Ok 50gb. grazie per i consigli
<Joshua^Dunamis> di nulla
<larry___> scarico Ubuntu 12.04 utlima versione o Ubuntu 12.04 Italiano?
<larry___> Queste sono le scelte nel menu download di Ubuntu.
<broc93> ciao a tutti
<cyberEl> salve, ho visto che esiste una nuova versione del skype per linux,  per ubuntu: posso installarla nella v11.10 o va bene solo per 12.04?
<Calippo> ragazzi cosa devo installare per controllare lo status della batteria
<Calippo> di un netbook su gnome
<nannes> we
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<DD3my> ciao a tutti avrei una piccola domanda da fare
<DD3my> ho installato backtrack su una usb con unetbootin
<DD3my> solamente che quando cerco di far partire la pennina all'avvio, non succede niente,e mi parte il sistema operativo che ho installato nel pc
<DD3my> ho un asus eeepc
<DD3my> con ubuntu 11.10
<nannes> aggiusta l'ordine di boot dal BIOS
<DD3my> quando entro nel boot
<DD3my> non mi rileva la usb
<DD3my> ma rileva solamente l hd
<nannes> devi forzarlo a cercare nella usb.
<Calippo> DD3my, hai settato dal bios
<Calippo> l'avvio tramite usb?
<DD3my> questo problema mi succede solamente in questo pc, perche nell altro portatile un toshiba con winzoz basta che clicco F12 seleziono la usb e parte la pennina senza problemi
<Calippo> ok meglio, così vuol dire che la chiavetta è ok
<nannes> DD3my: dammi il modello esatto di asuseeepc
<nannes> *del tuo
<Calippo> evedintemente sull'altro portatile è gia settato dal bios la partenza da usb
<Calippo> DD3my, prova a premere F2 appena accendi il portatile
<Calippo> dovrebbe andare dentro il bios
<DD3my> nannes, è un asus eeepc 1000H
<DD3my> Calippo, gia fatto non rileva la usb
<Calippo> no no F2
<Calippo> con effe2
<Calippo> non entra nel bios?
<nannes> DD3my: In quei modelli devi disabilitare il Boot Booster
<Calippo> devi riuscire ad entrare nel bios e poi da li setti il pc ad entrare come usb e non da hd
<DD3my> okei mi disconetto
<nannes> DD3my: fermo
<DD3my> nannes, dimmi
<nannes> ti ho detto che devi disabilitare il Boot Booster se vuoi che funzioni
<nannes> se aspetti 1 minuto ti mando le istruzioni
<DD3my> nannes, grazie mille :)
<DD3my> nannes, comunque credo di saperlo farlo anche senza istruzioni
<nannes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1044367/
<nannes> DD3my: ok vai allora! se ti servono son queste ! ^
<DD3my> nannes, prima di farlo avrei un altra domanda, effettuando tale operazione implicherà qualche mal funzionamento nel pc?
<nannes> no.
<DD3my> nannes, ora lo faccio
<nannes> DD3my: la stessa pennina l'hai testata su altro pc, e funge?
<nannes> nu!
<backer> ciao
<backer> ho installato Ubuntu ma i documenti (video, immagini..ecc.) li tengo nella partizione di Windows però mi hanno detto che si può collegare alla Home di Ubuntu. come si fa?
<DD3my> nannes, eccomi fatto tutto
<nannes> DD3my: E funge? :D
<DD3my> nannes, si si funge alla perfezione, grazie mille :D
<nannes> Ok bien.. !
<backer> ciao
<backer> ho installato Ubuntu ma i documenti (video, immagini..ecc.) li tengo nella partizione di Windows però mi hanno detto che si può collegare alla Home di Ubuntu. come si fa?
<nannes> backer: basta montare /home/ su /media/nomedisco/ecc(percorso win)
<backer> ma lo dovevo fare durante l'installazione di Ubuntu ormai e tardi
<backer> ?
<nannes> no no, si può sempre fare! :D
<backer> mi spiegi come :D
<nannes> anche se non è il massimo, visto che /home/ contiene anche diversi files di configurazione che, quindi, andrebbero a finire in un ifle system ntfs, che non è il massimo
<nannes> backer: piuttosto che unire le due come vuoi fare tu, si può semplicemente fare un collegamento sul desktop ai documenti che hai su win!
<backer> e quello che stavo per dire, meglio il collegamento,ok :D
<nannes> backer: versione di ubuntu?
<backer> 12.04
<Calippo> ragazzi come avvio un programma dall'avvio
<Calippo> senza ogni volta startarlo?
<nannes> Calippo: Aggiungilo alle "Applicazioni d'Avvio"
<ugo> buonasera avrei bisogno di una mano per cortesia, dopo un' interruzione di corrente ho fatto ripartire il pc ma i menù sono in cinese cosa devo fare grazie
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la connessione wireless, su windows funziona alla perfezione, qui sulla 10.10 è andata una settmana e poi ha cominciato a disconnettersi ed adesso non ci riesce più... idee?
<nannes> lusuhard: Nel terminale, dai questi comandi e incolla qui quello che ne esce fuori:
<lusuhard> nannes... che comandi?
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci>test1 && lshw>test2 && ifconfig>test3 && iwconfig>test4 && cat test*|pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nannes> lusuhard: questo qui ^^
<nannes> copia/incolla nel terminale, tutto in una volta
<nannes> lusuhard: quando ti svegli, fai un fischio.
<nannes> Non ci sarò
<lusuhard> nannes, scusa eh, anche io ho i figli da tenere :D
<lusuhard> grazie dei comandi, ha installato e mi ha dato questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1044542/
<lusuhard> va beh che se non ci sarai... riavvio e vado di winzoz
<lusuhard> ciao
<pdor> ciao qualcuno mi sa dire cosa devo guardare per collegarmi a una rete "aperta"
<pdor> ^
<pdor> ?
<pdor> cioe' cosa devo guardare per capire cosa non va...e' la connessione iperbole del comune di bologna
<xione> rete aperta?
<xione> rete wifi
<xione> ??
<xione> wifi max
<pdor> nowifi
<xione> eternet cablata
<pdor> ad una rete di un amico con la password mi colego
<pdor> mi hanno detto che dovrebbe aprirsi un pop up e dovreifarmi un account...ma giorni fa si e' collegato anche senzaù
<xione> ma come ti colleghi con cavo di rete ??
<pdor> non wireless
<pdor> no virgola wireless
<pdor> ah ho xubuntu
<xione> ci sono tre possibili accessi rete cablata wifi o modem
<xione> cosa adoperi
<nannes> LoL se ti dice che è una rete aperta, wifi !
<nannes> pdor: Non dovresti fare nulla di particolare, eccetto connetterti. Sempre se non hanno messo un filtro MAC, che permette il collegamento solo a chi s'iscrive al servizio.
<xione> <pdor> nowifi
<nannes> (00:04:37) pdor: no virgola wireless
<pdor> wifi appunto
<nannes> pdor: sei iscritto a quella rete? Oppure è proprio libera, dove ognuno può  tranquillamente connettersi?
<pdor> nannes: infatti dovrebbe esserci il filtro ma giorni fa mi sono collegato senza account
<xione> che protocollo
<pdor> ecco
<xione> wpa2
<pdor> nion lo zo
<nannes> pdor: ora sei in zona?
<nannes> cioè, lì dove sei, prendi il segnale?
<pdor> non e' protetta...quindi niente wpa giusto?
<pdor> eh no purtroppo
<nannes> e allora cosa chiedi? :S
<pdor> infatti ho chiesto cosa devo controllare per capire cosa non va
<pdor> se possibile
<pdor> non come colegarmi
<nannes> Bhè la cosa è semplicissima. La rete è libera. Vai e provi a connetterti. Se non funziona, la rete è dotata di un filtro MAC, e se non ti iscrivi il tuo computer/cellulare/ecc non si può connettere.
<nannes> Se invece funziona, basta, finita là!
<pdor> si ma ci si deve poter iscrivere alla prima connessione
<pdor> io ho sbloccato i pop up di firefox
<pdor> come faccio a capire se sono compatibile con mac?...mac come mac indirizzo ecc?
<xione> dalle proprietà della scheda
<pdor> cioe' accetta solo mac registrati?
<pdor> la mia?
<pdor> la mia scheda?
<nannes> non puoi saperlo, perchè se non si connette non si connette e basta, non puoi sapere l'esatto motivo
<xione> tutto l' hard ha un mac
<nannes> pdor: no, sono loro che accettano solo certi mac nel caso.
<dod> pdor ti vuoi connettere ad un access point tuo oppure di terzi?
<pdor> si certo
<pdor> anche con password
<nannes> dio santo come ti spieghi
<nannes> sei proprio il padre di kmer, della tribù degli sTREASdbsah
<dod> forse la domanda era malposta..
<nannes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5atADHPQkG4
<pdor> ishtar
<pdor> :)
<xione> heheheh
<xione> ifconfig da terminale
<xione> nannes  prendi la gestione remota del pc e fallo tu con il suo consenso naturalmente.
<nannes> Lol come mai? :D
<pdor> xione: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1044759/
 * nannes ha fatto una volta il supporto remoto, ovviamente con successo
<pdor> ue ue prima proviamo cosi
<pdor> :)
<pdor> intendevi ifconfig da remoto  o altro?
<nannes> no no
<xione> no no
<nannes> eccolo qua, il tuo MAC
<nannes> HWaddr 60:d8:19:8d:09:7d
<pdor> ok provatee
<pdor> ho uno smiley nella scheda wireless?
<nannes> lol, vedi anche tu lo smile XD
<nannes> 60 : d8 : 19 : 8d : 09 : 7d
<xione> installa teamviewer
<xione> poi nannes che lo ha già fatto fa il resto
<nannes> calma calma... cosa vuoi che faccia da remoto?
<nannes> A dire la verità, con tutto il casino non ho ancora capito cosa gli serve
<xione> nianche io sembra che la scheda si conessa
<pdor> vorrei vedere se ho qualcosa che ostacola la creazione dell'account
<pdor> o certe cose si fanno solo da cell?
<xione> pero l' access point e quello del suo router
<pdor> nono
<pdor> sono a sbafo
<xione> ha sei fortunato allora
<pdor> sto rubando la connessione a terzi
<pdor> aperta
<xione> trovare un router aperto non e facile
<nannes> basta craccarlo, quando non è aperto
<nannes> ;D
<pdor> a bologna avrebbero chiesto di aprire tutte le connessioni per il terremoto
<xione> dipende dal protocollo
<pdor> ma nessuno le apre
<xione> wpe sicuramente
<xione> wpa 2 e piu difficile
<pdor> non trovo team viewer
<nannes> wep forse... comunque anche wpa2 si pò fa, con un po' di tempo
<nannes> pdor: 32 bit o 64bit ?
<xione> scusa ho anteposto la e
<xione> http://www.teamviewer.com/it/index.aspx
<nannes> pdor: http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<xione> capita un po di dislessotastiera
<nannes> xione: ma vieni spesso qua'
<nannes> ?
<xione> ogni tanto
<pdor> quando lo disinstallero tornera tutto come prima o ci saranno piu porte aperte?
<nannes> ahkk, perchè non ti avevo mai visshto
<nannes> pdor: tutto ocme prima
<nannes> (se io non ti distruggo il pc)
<nannes> ;)
<xione> team gira sulla 80
<xione> quindi non ti devi preoccupare
<pdor> ah sonova 32 bit ma su una macchina da 64
<xione> nannes hai visto qua http://www.clshack.com/download-metasploitable-2.html
<pdor> ok installato
<xione> e simile alla distro che uso
<xione> Bakbox
<xione> pero non riesco ad avviare l' interfaccia grafica ne con xinit
<xione> ne con startx
<xione> hemm BackBox
<xione> e che sono stanchetto
<pdor> e adesso nannes e' dentro il mio pc?
<nannes> AAAAAAAAAAA
<nannes> è andata via la correnteee
<nannes> pdor: installato teamviewer?
<pdor> dolore
<pdor> sisi
<nannes> hai già dato l'accesso a xione?
<pdor> no apsettavo te
<nannes> bella :D vieni in PM
<xione> nannes hai visto qua http://www.clshack.com/download-metasploitable-2.html
<xione> gira con virtualbox
<nannes> lol ahah,
<nannes> no non la conoscevo
<nannes> carina
<nannes> però c'erano (forse ci son ancora) diverse palestre online
<nannes> server messi su per fare gare a chi buca prima, o roba così
<xione> heheh
<xione> vo a nanna che domani vado ad arrampicare in falesia
<xione> il tempo mette bello
<xione> e meglio aprofittare
<xione> buon lavoro nannes
<xione> alla prossima
<nannes> ahh
<nannes> beato te!
<nannes> ok, ci si ribecca qui! Ciau!
<xione> Ciau   mmmmmm
<xione> sei di Trieste????
<xione> bon buona nottola .
<nannes> di nuovoooo
<Guest1040> ciao
<Guest1040> che si dice?
<Guest1040> ciao carlino
<Guest1040> che cavolo rimanete connessi se non chattate
<Carlin0> !chat | Guest1040
<ubot-it> Guest1040: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest1040> bo!
<nannes> Guest1040:  /join ##hackThis
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-17
<bellissima> ciao
<Carlin0> buonanotte a tutti
<DD3my> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> non capisco come mai php non mi funziona sul ubuntu 12.04
<esulu> qualche cosniglio per caso!!
<remix_tj> a2enmod php5 ?
<esulu> Module php5 already enabled
<esulu> remix_tj:
<remix_tj> esulu: allora spiega meglio cosa vuol dire "non funziona php"
<alviro> il menù delle finestre di Chromium e di banshee è in inglese, come posso averlo in italiano?
<esulu> remix_tj:
<esulu> esulu@Zorro-TipTop-5230:~$ php
<esulu> mi rimane cosi coem dal terminale
<remix_tj> quindi se scrivi php da terminale
<remix_tj> ti resta lì in attesa
<remix_tj> beh, certamente. E' così che deve fare.
<esulu> mmmm
<remix_tj> esulu: infatti se fai
<remix_tj> php -r 'phpinfo();'
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<remix_tj> esegui il comando phpinfo(); di php
<remix_tj> esulu: man php
<esulu> remix_tj: sistemato grazie
<gobbo> ciao a tutti
<gobbo> ragazzi ho un problema con growisofs http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1045457/ grazie a tutti
<insanetrolllogic> tizzio
<insanetrolllogic> non hai bisogno di creare la partizione prima perchè una volta che inizi l'istallazione ubuntu ti chiede che vuoi fare
<insane> tizzio
<insane> sei riuscito?
<davide> ciazu
<davide> ciauz, vado in piscina
<nicotano> salve
<simonaG> sono diversi giorni che compare questo errore: Si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema ... come potrei risolvere?
<cristian_c> simonaG, c'è qualche informazione ulteriore?
<simonaG> no
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> in che momento apare?
<cristian_c> *appare
<simonaG> c'è OK e segnaalre il problema
<simonaG> all'improvviso
<simonaG> anche quando il browser è chiuso
<Carlin0> simonaG, normalmennte vicino a segnalare c'è anche detagli
<simonaG> no
<Carlin0> dettagli*
<simonaG> in questo caso no
<cristian_c> versione di ubuntu?
<simonaG> 12.04
<cristian_c> de?
<Carlin0> simonaG, fai così , quando appare premi ALT + Stamp e salva la schermata
<simonaG> ok
<gobbo> ragazzi ho un problema con growisofs http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1045457/ grazie
<nannes> gobbo: Avranno cambiato la sintassi con la nuova versione.. Scrivi growisofs --help e scoprilo
<gobbo> nannes: * growisofs by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 7.1,
<gobbo> - usage: growisofs [-dvd-compat] [-overburn] [-speed=1] \ -[ZM] /dev/dvd <genisoimage options>
<gobbo> a me non sembra
<nannes> gobbo: se prima fungeva e ora no, è l'unica spiegazione, vedendo il messaggio d'errore.
<nannes> Qunidi, boh, leggi anche i parametri di genisoimage
<gobbo> ho gia fatto ma nn mi è sembrato che cambiasse qualcosa
<gobbo> cmq ricontrollo per sicurezza
<nannes> Allora è colpa della santa vergine maria..!
<nannes> ok :D
<gobbo> nannes risolto... non cambia nulla... è stato un errore di battitura quando ho inserito il comando la prima volta... cmq grazie
<gobbo> che scemo (IO) !! :P
<vixx84> salve
<prepang> buonasera. ciao OverMe, posso chiederti?
<Simulator> ciao ragazzi provo a masterizzare un dvd con k3b, ma mi dice qnd faccio scrivi per inziare la scrittura "trovata voce non valida nella cartella videos ts" indicandomi il nome del film,poi lo tolgo dal progetto ma succede lo stesso con qlk film
<xione> biona sera
<xione> nannes hai combinato ieri
<nannes> si si, però ho scoperto che quella rete necessitava iscrizione.
<nannes> Io gliel'ho detto che si poteva aggirare, ma lui ha preferito di no :P
<xione> immagino
<xione> che caldo oggi
<xione> per fortuna che la falesia era al ombra
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-10
<cri> .
<akis24> giorno
<stefano26> salve, ho problemi con l'avvio di ubuntu dopo l'installazione. Nel mio pc era presente windows 8
<stefano26> nella schermata di avvio di da l'opzione per scegliere win8 o ubuntu
<stefano26> se scelgo ubuntu mi da la seguente schermata:
<stefano26> windows doot manager: avvio di windows non riuscito. Il problema potrebbe essere dovuto ad una modifica recente apportata all'hardweare o al softweare
<stefano26> poi in basso mi da..stato: 0xc000007b
<stefano26> cosa posso fare?
<akis24> stefano26: aspettare che ci sia qualcuno che possa risponderti :)
<stefano26> ok..:)
<glpiana> ola
<stefano26> perdonatemi, ho dovuto disconnettere, per caso qualcuno ha risp?
<stefano26> ho provato a disabilitare il boot manager dal dos di avvio, ma niente
<stefano26> sempre la solita schermata nera di windows boot manager
<glpiana> stefano26, puoi per cortesia esporre di nuovo il tuo problema?
<stefano26> ho comprato un pc con win8 già installato, voglio mettere ubuntu. l'ho installato on line ma quando lo riavvio mi da le due opzioni d'accesso, una con win8 e l'altra con ubuntu
<stefano26> se clicco su ubuntu mi da la seguente schermata:
<akis24> rigiorno
<stefano26> windows boot manager: avvio di windows non riuscito. il problema potrebbe essere dovuto ad una recente modifica appportata all'hardweare o al softweare
<stefano26> poi in basso mi da: stato 0xc000007b
<TaLaDo> stefano26, cosa vuol dire che l'hai installato on line?
<stefano26> dal sito ubuntu ho fatto il download
<akis24> TaLaDo:  ha installato con winz 8 efi ecc ...
<TaLaDo> stefano26, poi hai masterizzato su dvd oppure messo su chiavetta?
<stefano26> scusa ho scritto male io, ho fatto il download dal sito poi l'ho installato..
<stefano26> chiavetta
<glpiana> !uefi | stefano26 prova a vedere qui
<ubot-it> stefano26 prova a vedere qui: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<TaLaDo> e già uefi è un bel casin
<stefano26> ok provo..grazie mille
<akis24> stefano26: segui bene la guida se vuoi oppure aspetta qualcuno esperto  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Pino_> Ciao ragazzi avrei un piccolo problema con Windows 7 volevo installare ubuntu vicino e durante un ckdisk dev'essere successo qualcosa è quando carico Windows fa tutto il processo di caricamento ma alla fine viene fuori la finestra che cerca di riparare qualcosa nel disco insomma come posso riattivare Windows se no non posso installare ubuntu scusate la confusione grazie
<Guest499> salve vi spiego il mio problema ho avviato da boot ubuntu facendo sostituisci a windows, un po di tempo dopo ripensai di mettere windows ma non posso perche ubuntu ha formattato il tutto in fat 32. ora non me lo fa reinstallalre
<Guest499> come riformatto in ntfs ?
<glpiana> Guest499, non penso che ubuntu abbia formattao in fat32 per installarsi. comunque col cd di installazione di windows dovresti poter eliminare le partizioni esisteti, crearti quelle necessarie e formattarle in ntfs
<glpiana> Guest499, se non dovessi riuscire, da livecd di ubuntu (o usb) tramite gparted puoi formattare in ntfs
<Guest499> posso cancellare se volgio l'unica partizione che ho ma non l'ho fatto perche non voglio far casini
<Guest499> ma se avvio
<Guest499> col cd di ubuntu e poi farmatto da li ?
<glpiana> Guest499, te l'ho scritto sopra
<Guest499> o posso cancellare subito la partizione andando incontro a NESSUNS PERICOLO
<Guest499> ?
<glpiana> Guest499, sei su un canale di supporto di ubuntu, io non posso darti rassicurazioni sul buon funzionamento di windows :)
<glpiana> Guest499, ma se hai il livecd fai come ti ho scritto sopra
<Guest499> con il lice cd allora formatto da la ?
<Guest499> in ntfs ?
<glpiana> Guest499, sì
<eroo> salve!
<guest971> hi
<eroo> c'è qlc?
<eroo> hei
<davegarath> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<eroo> qualcuno ha tempo per un aiuto?
<davegarath> !qualcuno | eroo
<ubot-it> eroo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<eroo> Vorrei farmi spedire ubunto però non so quale è la differenza tra : Desktop, Server, Alternate
<pdor> ciao, scusate ho comprato una RT2870 Wireless Lan  in ricezione va benissimo ma non riesce a emettere abbastanza segnale, ho visto che nel cd ci sono driver per linux, credete che dovrei installarli?
<LOL_> pdor:
<LOL_> iwconfig
<LOL_> e pastebin
<LOL_> !pastebin | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pdor> azz devo andarla a prendere arrivo
<pdor> LOL_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5751356/
<pdor> e' la wlan3
<LOL_> ok
<LOL_> il problema quale è esattamente
<Infrid64> ciao a tutti
<LOL_> ?
<pdor> pare che i driver siano compatibboli con kernel 2.4 e 2.6 ..io ho xubuntu 12.4....o 10 ehm
<antonino> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con ubuntu 13.04?
<antonino> non riesco ad impostare la lingua italiana
<LOL_> pdor:
<pdor> dimmi
<LOL_> uname -r
<LOL_> !qualcuno | antonino
<ubot-it> antonino: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LOL_> antonino: apri ubuntu software center
<pdor> LOL_: 3.2.0-39-generic-pae
<antonino> ok fatto
<pdor> posso cancellarli i driver eh?
<pdor> ma se trovassi quelli aggiornati servirebbero?
<LOL_> antonino: devi installare i seguenti pacchetti da li
<antonino> ti seguo
<LOL_> language-pack-it
<LOL_> language-pack-it-base
<LOL_> antonino: hai gnome o kde?
<antonino> gnome
<LOL_> antonino: language-pack-gnome-it
<LOL_> language-pack-gnome-it-base
<antonino> ma li trovo dal center o da synaptic?
<LOL_> installa questi 4 pacchetti da ubuntu software center
<LOL_> e poi riavvia
<LOL_> pdor:
<antonino> ok
<pdor> LOL_: dimmi
<LOL_> la scheda è riconoscita, ti funziona?
<pdor> sisi funziona ma dice che c'e' anche 70% di potenza ma non va
<pdor> devo andare vicino
<LOL_> in che senso non va?
<antonino> li ho già tutti e 4
<LOL_> andare vicino al router dici?
<pdor> i
<pdor> si
<antonino> non riesco ad impostare la lingua sul Language Support
<pdor> vicino,....non troppo lontano
<pdor> penso sia perche' riceve ma non riesce a mandare i segnali
<LOL_> pdor: è b g n ?
<antonino> n
<antonino> intanto riavvio e provo
<LOL_> a b g ?
<pdor> LOL_:  sulla confezione c'e' scritto b/g
<LOL_> pdor: beh non  essendoci la /n significa ha potenza minore... in ogni caso a quanti metri stai dal routewr più o meno
<LOL_> pdor: iwconfig wlan0 power off  e pastebin
<LOL_> e poi iwconfig wlan3 power on
<LOL_> e pastebin
<LOL_> pdor: ???
<pdor1> LOL_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5751397/
<pdor1> da' errore a tutte e due
<pdor1> scusa non so se son caduto
<pdor1> LOL_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5751397/ ERRORE PEr tutte e due
<LOL_> pdor1: SUDO
<LOL_> devi dare i comandi con SUDO
<LOL_> pdor1: sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<LOL_> pdor1: sudo iwconfig wlan3 power on
<pdor1> LOL_:  wlan 0 non dice niente e  wlan 3 stesso errore
<LOL_> pdor1: wlan3 con sudo da errore?
<pdor1> ah e wlan3 non va con connessioni ad hoc
<pdor1> si errore
<LOL_> iwconfig
<LOL_> ridammi il contenuto
<pdor1> LOL_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5751408/
<pdor1> io ho fatto parecchi casini con ubuntu adesso devo reinstallare pensi che e' meglio riprovare dopo?
<LOL_> pdor1: sudo su
<LOL_> e
<LOL_> iwconfig wlan3 power on
<LOL_> e pastebin
<pdor1> stesso errore
<LOL_> pastebin dell errore
<LOL_> dio can**
<TaLaDo> !
<pdor1> LOL_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5751414/
<LOL_> pdor1: tieni conto che la tua scheda interna ha una maggiore potenza potenza di quella esterna
<pdor1> forse e meglio che reinstallo ..in passato ho copiato, cancellato e ricopiato partizioni di avvio con gparted...e riprinato grub in malo modo
<LOL_> perchè è bgn
<LOL_> mentre quella esterna è bg
<LOL_> pdor1: nono non c'etra
<pdor1> ma riceve molto meglio
<LOL_> pdor1: ripristianiamo il mode man nel wlan0
<pdor1> quando quella intena dice 40% quella esterna dice 70
<LOL_> quidni iwconfig wlan0 power on
<pdor1> mi sa una cosa complicata, se poi devo rifarla quando reinstallo non me la ricordo
<pdor1> meglio che vengo dopo che ho reinstallato tutto
<pdor1> grazie mille
<pdor1> santi subito
<LOL_> pdor1: fai questo prima
<LOL_> iwconfig wlan0 power on
<pdor1> ok
<LOL_> sudo nel caso sia necessario
<pdor1> errore, ma sono collegato con quella adesso
<pdor1> mi scollego?
<pdor1> LOL_:
<LOL_> hai scritto root all'inizio del comando del terminale?
<pdor1> no
<pdor1> si sono root
<pdor1> ma lo ha scritto lui :)
<LOL_> ti ho fatto mettere io root
<pdor1> si lo so :)
<LOL_> iwconfig wlan0 power on
<LOL_> senza sudo
<LOL_> ti da errore?
<pdor1> errore
<LOL_> riavvia allora
<pdor1> con l'antenna attacata?
<pdor1> LOL_:
<pdor1> ok attacata
<LOL_> pdor1: ora con cosa sei collegato?
<LOL_> wlan0 ? wlan3?
<pdor1> 0
<pdor1> come non lo so
<pdor1> mica
<pdor1> ops
<pdor1> adesso sono collegato ad ok
<pdor1> hoc, ma vedo che le connessioni ad hoc non le digerisce per niente l'antenna
<LOL_> l'antenna supporta solo il mode manager
<LOL_> wlan0 è connessa ad hoc
<pdor1> pero' prima mi scollegavo per darti il pastebin
<LOL_> pdor1: va al di fuori delle mie competentze... mi dispiace non poterti essere ulteriormente di aiuto... dovresti aspettare e chiedere a qualcuno più esperto
<pdor1> ok grazie lo stesso
<pdor1> se installo i driver aggiornati?
<pdor1> poi si possono togliere se fa casini?
<pdor1> LOL_:
<LOL_> si pdor1
<pdor1> e come?
<LOL_> comando inverso
<pdor1> make uninstall?
<LOL_> pdor1:  http://multiformeingegno.it/old/installare-i-pacchetti-deb-targz-tarbz2-sh-run-su-linux-ubuntu/
<pdor1> cazzo ma cambia sempre
<pdor1> e poi certe volte ci vuole chmod no?
<pdor1> il contrario di sudo checkinstall sarebbe? checkuninstall?
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> checkinstall ti crea dei pacchetti deb che tu installi in un secondo momento
<pdor1> il solito pirla
<pdor1> scusa
<pdor1> no aspe e poi che pacchetto vado a cercare di disinstalle?
<pdor1> disinstallare
<glpiana> pdor1, quando fai checkinstall il nome del pacchetto di solito viene preso dalla directory in cui esegui il checkinstall, diciamo la directory in cui compili
<glpiana> se ti ricordi quella directory o ancora ce l'hai, conosci anche il nome del pacchetto e lo rimuovi con sudo apt-get purge
<glpiana> nome del pacchetto senza numeri di versione e senza deb
<pdor1> quindi trovero un pacchetto directory.deb in ubuntu software?
<glpiana> pdor1, sempre che si riesca a usare checkinstall sul pacchetto in questione
<glpiana> pdor1, no, lo troverai nella duirectory in cui hai dato checkinstall
<glpiana> pdor1, ripeto però che non necessariamente checkinstall farà il suo lavoro
<pdor1> e se non lo fa?
<glpiana> ma tentar non nuoce. di cosa stiamo parlando? che cosa devi installare?
<pdor1> driver per una antenna wireles
<pdor1> ma se poi fanno casini volgio poterli rimuovere
<glpiana> stavo leggendo sopra. sei sicuro che i driver che vorresti compilare sono in grado di fornirti la modalità di cui hai bisogno? mi pare di aver capito che la scheda per andare in rete funziona, ma che tu vuoi gestirla altrimenti
<pdor1> l'antenna funziona gia' anche se fa casini
<pdor1> cioe no va benissimo in ricezione
<pdor1> in emissione sucks
<pdor1> e fa casini coi comandi iwconfig
<pdor1> ci ha gia' provato lol ma non ce l'ha fatta
<glpiana> pdor1, appunto che ti chiedo se sei sicuro che installando altri driver le funzionalità attualemnte mancanti funzioneranno
<glpiana> prima di mettersi a far menate coi driver io me lo chiederei, per non perdere tempo per nulla insomma
<pdor1> non ho alternative
<pdor1> se non aspettare un esperto
<glpiana> pdor1, la scheda è interna o usb?
<pdor1> non sono sicuro ..proverei e se miglira bene ..se no disisinstallo
<pdor1> usb
<glpiana> pdor1, scrivi nel terminale: lsusb
<glpiana> pdor1, copia qui la riga completa relativa alla scheda wifi
<pdor1> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<glpiana> pdor1, e tu vorresti poterla usare per creare una rete ad hoc?
<pdor1> non mi dispiacerebbe
<pdor1> quella non andrebbe nemmeno col drivere giusto?
<glpiana> pdor1, con quello del kernel no
<pdor1> non volgio sapere quali altri diavolo di dirver esistono :)
<glpiana> potresti al massimo pensare ad usare i driver di windows con ndiswrapper... ma potrebbe crearti altri casini
<pdor1> nono al limite posso crear ela rete normale
<pdor1> ma vorei potenziale l'emissione
<pdor1> certe volte dice che  c'e' il 70% di potenza ma non va
<pdor1> vuol dire che l'latro pc non riceve i comandi giusto?
<glpiana> pdor1, ma sei mai riuscito a collegarti a sta rete emessa da sta scheda?
<pdor1> con l'antenna no
<pdor1> con la interna si
<pdor1> sono collegato adesso
<glpiana> pdor1, e quella interna che scheda è?
<pdor1> atheros
<pdor1> ogggi si collega da dio...ma di solito devo chiudere la ho e riapirla se mi scollego
<pdor1> mhhh non e' che virtualbox disturba?
<glpiana> pdor1, potrebbe solo se cerchi di fargli usare la usb
<pdor1> no non la usa
<pdor1> ma usa la connessione
<glpiana> pdor1, usa la connessione del pc, indipendentemente dalla sua natura
<glpiana> pdor1, a vbox che il sistema ospite sia collegato via lan o wifi non importa niente
<pdor1> insomma i driver se non funzia checkinstall non si tolgono piu...
<pdor1> ok
<glpiana> pdor1, allora, tutto dipende da come li installi. se hai il tar.gz o tar.bz2 da scompattare e compilare, puoi porvare se vuoi checkinstall, ma seconodo me è meglio se li compili normalmente. se poi non vanno, rimuovi quello che è stato installato col comando: sudo make uninstall
<glpiana> pdor1, però io son convinto che i driver di cui parli sono quelli che già utilizzi. dove li andresti a prendere sti driver?
<akis24> ciao
<pdor1> ah se li hanno sul cd ci saranno quelli aggiornati sul sito...spero
<pdor1> si infatti e' probabboli
<glpiana> pdor1, ho bisogno che tu mi chiarisca una cosa
<pdor1> dimmi
<glpiana> pdor1, quando dici: " in ricezione va benissimo ma non riesce a emettere abbastanza segnale" intandi che riesci a navigare tranwuillamente ma che non riesci a impostarla come fonte di segnale per collegarci altri pc o intendi altro?
<pdor1> no non naviga mi dice che c'e' segnale fortissimo
<pdor1> ma dice
<pdor1> ma se mi avvicino va
<pdor1> o va lentissimo
<glpiana> pdor1, oki, non avevo capito qual era il problema allora.
<pdor1> se non mi avvicino
<glpiana> pdor1, stacca la scehda, reinseriscila nella porta usb (direttamente, senza adattatori) e poi scrivi nel temrinale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | pdor1
<ubot-it> pdor1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vinci98d> bye
<demonio> ciao a tutti, ho una scheda di rete rtl8187 che ubuntu mi legge ma a quanto pare non funziona bene, nel senso che quando usa la stessa scheda con win8 il segnale è molto piu potente mentre con ubuntu 80% delle volte non mi fa collegare all'ap
<pdor1> glpiana: lo dico a te3 come l'ho detto a lol...devo reinstallare,,,se devi farmi fare delle procedure complicate e' meglio ch ele facciamo dopo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5751592/
<demonio> cosi la mia domanda è : è un problema di ubuntu o di driver?
<glpiana> pdor1, è collegata a una porta usb2 o usb3?
<pdor1> o se pensi chereinstallare risolva..io sono quello che ha copiato partizioni con gparted..poi cancellate e reincollate
<pdor1> 2
<glpiana> pdor1, da quello che hai postato non sembra che ora l'abbia vista, prova a collegarla ad altra porta, direttamente
<pdor1> prima era collegata li. ora senza hub usb
<pdor1> l'altra e' una usb3
<glpiana> pdor1, prova a metterla sulla usb3 e a ridare dmesg | tail
<pdor1> e non ne ho altre :)
<pdor1> ok
<pdor1> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5751607/
<glpiana> pdor1, ora scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<pdor1> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5751613/
<pdor1> quindi la 2 non va bene? ?
<glpiana> pdor1, anzitutto la proverei da sola, senza l'altra scheda di rete wifi. hai un altro pc con ubuntu su cui collegare sta usb?
<pdor1> usb2..
<pdor1> no
<pdor1> si ma e' usb1
<pdor1> e non va
<pdor1> wlan0 e' interna
<glpiana> pdor1, la scheda interna può essere spenta senza che la cosa ti crei problemi (tipo che poi non si riaccende più)?
<pdor1> non lo so...intanto cado
<glpiana> pdor1, beh sì, quello diamolo per scontato :)
<pdor1> perche'  mi dici questa cosa teribbile che non si dovrebbe piu riaccendere?
<glpiana> pdor1, io la proverei senza l'interferenza dell'altra. intanto dimmi, ma che te ne fai di una usb wifi se quella interna funziona?
<pdor1> quella interna non arriva in camera :)
<glpiana> han tutte il tiro corto :)
<pdor1> nemmeno l'altra pero' l'altra dice che il segnale e' forte
<glpiana> pdor1, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<pdor1> xubunto 12 .04 ...o 10 ehm
<pdor1> dai reinstallo e non vi faccio impazzire
<glpiana> pdor1, allora magari, invece della 12.04/10 prova la live della 13.04 che ha un kernel più aggironato. magari con quello va
<pdor1> volevo stare con la lts...
<pdor1> non e' allo stesso livello di aggiornamento?
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> però una prova con la live falla, così vedi se con un  kernel aggiornato va
<pdor1> iusto
<pdor1> ok
<pdor1> grassi elo stesspo
<demonio> quando in win vado in periferiche per vedere le periferiche conosciute, qual'è l'equivalente in ubuntu?
<pdor1> per le usb lsusb, non ti so dire altro
<pdor1> da teminale
<pdor1> in software c'enter c'e' un programma che si chiama mostra periferiche...
<pdor1> demonio:
<demonio> pdor1,  grazie
<demonio> ma per spentere la scheda interna del wifi basta dare
<demonio> ifconfig wlan0 down
<demonio> ?
<pdor1> SUDO iwconfig wlan3 power oFF
<pdor1> questo me lo hanno appena fatto fare
<pdor1> ma hanno detto che quella interna potrrebbe non riaccendersi piu
<demonio> ma xk wlan3?
<pdor1> tu metti wlan0 scusa
<pdor1> leggi bene l'avvertimento :)
<demonio> be ma con un ifconfig wlan0 down dovrebbe spegnersi
<demonio> e si riaccende senza problemi
<demonio> xk rischiare XD
<pdor1> scusate,  se reinstallo tutto perche' ho problemi e poi ricopio la mia cartella home che problemi mi potrebbe trascinare dietro grazie ai miei smanettamenti? quelli della scheda video?
<vortes> buon pomeriggio
<vortes> all avvio del pc mi dice che la swap non è montata o non è presente
<vortes> ma durante listallazione avrebbe dovuto crearla
<akis24> pdor1: se ricopi la home in tutto avresti problemi credo
<a7x> pdor1, di norma nulla di grave, però il problema potrebbe riguardare le cartelle nascoste
<a7x> tipo quella dei config di gnome etc.
<a7x> quindi se ricopi solo le cartelle normali, sei apposto
<pdor1> spe
<pdor1> eh ma la posta e tutte le altre cose? quali cartelle eviteresti?
<pdor1> tieni conto che passo da 32 a 64 bit, si ho un pc  A64BIT
<a7x> no guarda pdor1, fai prima a selezionare a mano le cartelle che tu sai di voler salvare
<a7x> tipo downloads, documenti desktop etc.
<akis24> vortes: da terminale dai sudo fdisk -l e vedi se è presente la partizione di swap
<pdor1> quindi solo quelle relative ai programmi
<vortes> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<a7x> pdor1, devi valutarlo tu, il sistema è tuo
<vortes> ehm akis24 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5751923/
<vortes> :(
<a7x> bello
<pdor1> non e' un problema se passo da 32 a 64? saranno compatibili le cartelle dei programmi?
<a7x> vortes, hai un macbook? EFI?
<a7x> pdor1, dipende da programma a programma
<pdor1> ah quindi devo provare a uno a uno
<pdor1> ok grazie
<a7x> pdor1, i programmi funzioneranno eh
<pdor1> ma?
<a7x> il problema sono i tuoi file di configurazione
<pdor1> ok
<a7x> che potrebbero contenere impostazioni relative alla architettura/kernel etc.
<vortes> a7x: no non è 1 mac...credo efi ma non ne sono certo :\
<a7x> pdor1, per quello devi valutarlo tu
<vortes> ho avuto problemi nei giorni scorsi (passai anche qui) con il boot della vrs 13
<pdor1> avevo trovato una guida che spiegava come reinstallare tutti i programmi installati precedentemente con un clic..sai mica dirmi al volo dove la trovo? se no mi sbatto io e la cerco
<vortes> quindi oggi ho montato la 12 alternate
<cri> olaz
<akis24> pdor1: e reinstalla con la home separata .. cosi la prox volta sei a posto
<pdor1> in altra partizione?
<akis24> pdor1: si si esatto
<a7x> akis24, 'sei apposto' è un esagerazione secondo me,
<cri> akis24, è possibile usare una home con piu sitemi linux?
<pdor1> :)
<vortes> lol
<a7x> perché a quel punto l'installer del DE potrebbe sovrascrivere la sua configurazione
<a7x> idem gli altri programmi, e lui perderebbe i dati
<akis24> a7x: se reinstalli stesso sistema con home separata di sicuro è meglio o no ?
<a7x> non nel senso in cui lo intendi tu
<a7x> vortes, all'inizio, fdisk ti ha dato un warning?
<vortes> a7x: un UEFI lho visto di sicuro
<a7x> vortes, è quello il problema
<a7x> !efi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'efi'
<a7x> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<pdor1> non mi ricordo piu perche' una volta mi sa che io installavo con la homne separata, e poi mi sa che mi avete convinto a installare con la home normale...possibboli?
<vortes> a7x: scusa ho pastato solo 1 parte di output sorry
<vortes> 1 sec
<a7x> pdor1, installare la home separata ha dei vantaggi solo se poi vuoi modificarla, cioè solo se sai cosa stai facendo
<maroloccio> Quale client torrent consigliate su Ubuntu?
<a7x> !chat | maroloccio
<ubot-it> maroloccio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vortes> a7x: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5751946/
<pdor1> qbittorrent ha la funzione ricerca incorporata
<vortes> maroloccio: io uso deluge
<a7x> vortes, era ciò che immaginavo, segui il link su UEFI, io non ti posso aiutare dato che non ho un pc con uefi
<pdor1> ma fa un po schifo trova tuttto pero' comodo
<vortes> a7x: cazz me lhanno gia consigliato ieri quel link, ma nn ho risolto niente...x lo meno oggi son riuscito a far partire il boot di ubuntu dato che i giorni passati installavo la 13 correttamente, ma al riavvio mi dava problemi di boot
<vortes> cmq rileggo
<maroloccio> a7x: Pensavo che una domanda come quella fosse "supporto", mi scuso se non la vedi così
<maroloccio> pdor1: Grazie
<a7x> vortes, ti consiglio la pagina in inglese
<a7x> maroloccio, normalmente non c'è problema, ma oggi ci sono diverse persone quindi le domande off topic, possono andare benissimo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<vortes> a7x: mi da problemi boot-repair...problemi nel senso che non mi da le stesse opzioni che si vedono nel link
<pdor1> maroloccio: aggiorna i motori di ricerca
<akis24> tratto da  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale#home    Uno dei casi più frequenti è quello in cui in una partizione separata viene installata la directory home, cioè la directory che contiene le impostazioni personali. Uno dei vantaggi è che reinstallando il sistema, sarà possibile sovrascrivere solo la partizione contenente la «/» senza intaccare i propri dati e impostazioni.
<a7x> vortes, volendo puoi semplicemente reinstallarlo
<maroloccio> pdor1: Passo sull'altro canale e se mi dai un momento installo anche il client, così ti chiedo sull'altro canale che dritte servono per "partire bene"
<akis24> poi le mie competenze sono zero quin sorry :(
<vortes> a7x: ma reinstallandolo avrei sempre lo stesso problema, o sbaglio?
<pdor1> maroloccio: DIREI CHE Eintuitivo basta guardarci
<a7x> vortes, mi sembra di capire che nel link c'è una procedura di installazione 'corretta'
<vortes> non capisco
<a7x> vortes, allora o sistemi la ubuntu che hai adesso, o la reinstalli nel modo corretto
<a7x> queste sono le due possibilità.
<a7x> non ti so consigliare quale sia più semplice
<vortes> a7x: dando il comando dmesg | grep "EFI v" l'output è [    0.000000] efi: EFI v2.00 by American Megatrends
<vortes> ma quindi ho efi?
<vortes> scusa ma di ste efi e uefi non ci capisco molyo
<vortes> molto
<a7x> vortes, hai uefi, di sicuro.
<vortes> ok
<vortes> riavvio a dopo grazie
<antonio_> ciao a tutti come posso installare adobe flash player su chromium?
<akis24> antonio_:  segui questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/PepperFlashPlayer
<Symone84> ciao ragazzi
<simone_> ciao ragazzi
<Ster> Ciao scusate posso una domanda ??
<localh0st_18F^> ciau xD
<localh0st_18F^> ciao
<krabador> localh0st_18F^, chiedi
<infrid> ciao
<dadada> buonasera
<dadada> ho un problemino, qualsiasi distro di linux non mi parte in live
<dadada> "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<infrid> mmm
<infrid> quando masterizzi verifichi che la scrittura su disco sia andata a buon fine?
<Guest65115> ciao a tutti
<Guest65115> avrei bisogno di una cortesia da qualcuno
<dadada> @infrid si
<dadada> il bello è che sul portatile funziona
<dadada> sul fisso... col cavolo XD
<infrid> e masterizzi dal fisso?
<infrid> o dal portatile?
<Guest65115> dovrei vedere dei file dicom su pc
<Guest65115> ma non so come fare, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<dadada> @infrid dal portatile
<dadada> dato che il fisso ha il problema del mbr che è saltato
<infrid> mmm
<infrid> il pc legge il disco al boot
<jester-> ssera
<infrid> qualcosa la fa, e poi ti da quel messaggio vero?
<infrid> inizio a pensare che il lettore non funzioni più a dovere
<dadada> esatto
<dadada> non credo sia questione di distro errata
<infrid> hai visto se nel bios c'è qualche voce strana legata al boot?
<dadada> perchè sia con la 13 che con la 11 fa la stessa cosa
<dadada> si gia controllato
<mondocane> òèà
<infrid> la distro non c'entra nulla
<mondocane> ops
<infrid> allora non ti rimane che fare il boot da usb
<dadada> quello che volevo evitare XD
<mondocane> ma perche non fannoun ubuntu scrivibile su chiavetta con dd come tutte le distro sane ?
<krabador> mondocane, dd ti ha menato se hai provato a mandarlo con la iso di ubuntu?
<infrid> non puoi dare in pasto la iso a quel software che fa tutto lui
<infrid> non ricordo
<infrid> unetbootin
<mondocane> krabador, non ho provato perche il wiki non lo menziona
<krabador> mondocane, questo vuol dire che non si puo' fare?
<mondocane> krabador, bho
<krabador> mondocane, magari chiedi dopo aver provato.
<mondocane> krabador, visto che e' la via piu' semplice perche non menzionarlo se e' possibile allora ?
<anoncn_78> sera room
<dadada> va bn raga
<dadada> grazie x ora
<dadada> torno dopo
<krabador> mondocane, se sul wiki non c'è scritto con quale dito accendere il pc, chiedi in giro come fare?
<localh0st_47M^> salve
<anoncn_78> vorrei installare backtrack5 in dual boot con ubuntu 12.04,ho 80 gb hdd non utilizzato,come mi regolo con le partizioni?
<marcer> irc://irc.chlame.net/atena
<marcer> server irc.chlame.net
<mattia89> salve a tutti ho un grosso problema , ieri ho fatto l'upgrade della mia versione di ubuntu 9.10 a 10.04 , all'avvio del pc nella schermata di selezione del o.s mi è comparsa una terza voce sempre ubuntu ; se apro quella voce vado alla schermata di caricamento di ubuntu e li si blocca ??? sapete dirmi come mai ???
<enzotib> mattia89, stai parlando di due versioni vecchissime e non più supportate
<mattia89> enzotib , lo so ma sono le uniche che riesco a installare !!!!!
<krabador> mattia89 " nella schermata di selezione del o.s mi è comparsa una terza voce sempre ubuntu" , le altre che fanno?
<mattia89> krabador, in una entro in winz , nell'altra entro in ubuntu
<maroloccio> mattia89: Sei in grado di usare il sistema in "qualsiasi modo"?
<maroloccio> mattia89: Hai perso, in pratica, accesso ai tuoi dati?
<mattia89> marloccio , no c'è tutto !!!
<krabador> mattia89, se provi a selezionare la prima in alto, che cosa fa?
<maroloccio> mattia89: Ok, allora, riassumendo.. quale il problema principale e quali le "perdite" attuali?
<mattia89> krabador, si avvia la schermata di caricamento di ubuntu , ma si blocca li !!!!!! se seleziono la seconda voce si avvia ubuntu !!!! ( dove sono adesso )
<krabador> mattia89, e allora qual'è il problema?
<enzotib> ma non ho capito, hai due versioni installate?
<mattia89> il problema è che ho 2 voci nel grub  ( si dice così??) delle quali solo una mi fa accedere a ubuntu
<mattia89> enzo tib ; no ho fatto l upgrade della versione 9.10
<sdkzf11> è la prima volta che uso ubuntu e per errore ho cancellato definitivamente firefox e non so piu come installarlo ,qualcuno gentilmente mi potrebbe dire passo passo come fare per reinstallare firefox
<maroloccio> come root: vim /etc/default/grub ... ... ... update-grub
<krabador> mattia89, se accedi alla versione giusta, è un non problema, magari ripristina grub http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> seguendo questa guida
<mattia89> krabador , grazie ci proverò !!! al massimo torno qui a chiedere aiuto !!! ah ah ah
<enzotib> sdkzf11, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get install firefox firefox-locale-it
<sdkzf11> grazie adesso vedo se riesco a farlo poi vi faro sapere
<maroloccio> Ciao, come faccio [nella GUI di Ubuntu (GNOME Classic)] a vedere la lista delle cartelle nella mia HOME in ordine per dimensioni, considerando tutti i file contenuti?
<kiefer> Buona sera a tutti. Uso una 12.04 con gnome 3 non so come ripulire il cestino in  (kiefer@k:~/.local/share/Trash/files$ ) che comando mi conviene dare?
<jester-> kiefer: non hai l'icona cestino?
<jester-> kiefer: in nautilus
<kiefer> jester-: scusa ... no non ho l'icona
<kiefer> sono nella posizione segnata (kiefer@k:~/.local/share/Trash/files$ )
<jester-> kiefer: clicca col destro il pannello sotto teneto premuto ALT  poi aggiungi al pannello -->cestio
<jester-> tenendo
<kiefer> jester-: non ho il pannello sotto
<jester-> kiefer: termina sessione poi scegli gnome classic e hai una debian eh
<kiefer> jester-: ok farò così ma non la trovo una soluzione elegante :-) grazie jester
<jester-> kiefer: cioè?
<jester-> kiefer: se vuoi fare a mano
<kiefer> jester-:ho detto che farò come mi hai suggerito. penso solo che esista un comando che dalla cartella in cui mi trovo mi elimini i file che nel trash
<jester-> kiefer: il cestino è in .local/share/trash  pulsici a mano se ritieni piu elegante e pratico
<kiefer> jester-: sto scrivendo un testo, sto seguendo un programma alla radio e chiedo info per eliminare file... e devo uscire dalla sezione per pulire il cestino
<jester-> kiefer: e prchè mai
<kiefer> mi hai detto tu di rientrare con gnome classic
<jester-> kiefer: a parte che in nautilus l'cona c'è se hai ubuntu o debian
<kiefer> jester-:  forse ho capito male
<kiefer> jester-: c'è sicuramente ma da me non si vede. Se la trovo faccio tutto da li
<jester-> kiefer: apri nautilus visializzi cartelle e file nascsoti e cancelli i files in .local/share/Trash/files .local/share/Trash/info
<kiefer> jester-:  ok ora provo
<jester-> kiefer: nautilus sarebbe cartella home il file manager o fai da terminale con qui path
<jester-> rm .local/share/Trash/files/*
<jester-> rm .local/share/Trash/info/*
<kiefer> jester-: io c'ero gia dentro la cartella, ma come dicevo prima penso mi serva un comando per cancellare il tutto altrimenti se premo canc  mi rimane tutto nel cestino
<jester-> kiefer: <jester-> rm .local/share/Trash/files/*
<jester-> <jester-> rm .local/share/Trash/info/*
<jester-> ma chiudi nautilus
<jester-> o meglio
<kiefer> jester-: scusa ora provvedo e dopo e meglio che vada a letto.. Ti ringrazio infinitamente per la pazienza
<jester-> <jester-> rm ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<jester-> <jester-> rm ~/.local/share/Trash/info/*
<kiefer> jester-: rm -R ? ho anche delle cartelle dentro
<jester-> sono file dentro non è cartella e * tutto
<jester-> kiefer: se hai cartelle metti -r
<kiefer> jester-: andata     buona notte e grazie
<jester-> cià
<silvimix> chi può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qulcuno
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qulcuno'
<jester-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> ma sarebbe un po tardi
<silvimix> lo so, e scusami per questo. ma lavoro e l'unico orario disponibile è questo
<jester-> scrivi in problema
<silvimix> ho un problema con la webcam del computer, se volessi usarla sul web non funziona. e ciò succede da quando uso ubuntu. ho istallato webcam cheese e funziona correttamente, ma su internet non la trova
<silvimix> e di conseguenza non funziona
<jester-> silvimix: intendi col flash?
<silvimix> no, non la trova affatto. come se fosse assente
<silvimix> preciso: è incorporata nel pc
<jester-> cosa intendi per web e la cam
<jester-> con skype hai provato?
<jester-> se va con chesse va anche con skype
<silvimix> intendo dire che in ogni sito possibile la web cam non compare, è inesistente ma se accedo al programma webcam cheese senza accedere a internet essa funziona
<silvimix> il mio problema è che non funziona su internet
<jester-> silvimix: continuo a non capire che siti e con quale applicazioni
<jester-> fai un esempio
<jester-> di sito
<silvimix> chatroulette
<jester-> link
<silvimix> http://bazoocam.org/it/
<silvimix> sulla schermata in basso a sinistra (dentro il riquadro ) compare una scritta "webcam disattivata
<jester-> silvimix: clicca destro e poi impostazioni
<silvimix> mi apre adobe
<silvimix> adobe-flash player
<jester-> eh applicazione flash è
<silvimix> sono un po ignorante sulla materia
<silvimix> ci sei?
<silvimix> jester?
<silvimix> c'è qualcuno online che puo aiutarmi?
<Dix78> !chiedi | silvimix
<ubot-it> silvimix: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Symone84> buonasera ragazzi
<silvimix> allora, sono in possesso di una webcam incorporata nel pc. da quando uso ubuntu essa non funziona. mi spiego meglio: ho scaricato e istallato webcamcheese, se avvio il programma non rileva nessun problema. ma se invece vorrei utilizzare la webcam su un sito internet, non funziona più. è inesistente. come devo fare per sistemare il problema?
<Dix78> silvimix, hai valutato l'idea che il problema sia del sito visto che la cam funziona?
<silvimix> si ho valutato anche questo. nel dubbio ho provato altri siti internet ma niente da fare.
<silvimix> stesso problema..
<Dix78> silvimix, hai provato con diversi browser?
<silvimix> no, uso solo mozilla
<silvimix> abituata con windows, non è facile capire il "terminale"
<Dix78> silvimix, cercando in rete vedo che ci sono dei plugin da poter installare per firefox ma sinceramente nn li conosco quindi nn mi sento in grado di consigliarti
<silvimix> grazie per avermi ascoltata
<silvimix> per caso dai dirmi chi potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Dix78> di nulla...scusa se non riesco ad esserti di aiuto silvimix
<Dix78> aspetta qui se qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema ti risponderà
<Dix78> silvimix, intanto do uno sguardo sul forum ;)
<silvimix>  ripeto, ho un problema con la webcam su tutti i siti internet. QUALCUNO PUÒ AIUTARMI?
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-11
<glpiana> ola
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> avrei un dubbio, c'è un modo per aprire un documento in visual basic script con ubuntu?
<Samul> se sì, qual è questo modo?
<glpiana> Samul, hai provato con un normale editor di testi? (gedit su gnome, kate su kde)
<Samul> no ma mi serve che vengano eseguiti
<Samul> non letti
<glpiana> Samul, hai parlato di aprire, pensavo volessi editarlo
<Samul> no no scusa mi sono espresso male
<glpiana> Samul, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Gambas
<Samul> -.-
<glpiana> Samul, che c'è?
<Samul> ma non mi serve un'alternativa a visual basic
<Samul> mi serve solo un modo per eseguirlo
<akis24> giorno
<Samul> insomma volevo evitare di doverlo fare su una VM
<Samul> ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao Samul
<glpiana> Samul, leggo su gogol (cosa che puoi fare anche tu) che il programma va ricompilato su mono per poter essere eseguito in ubuntu
<Samul> ehm, io ho cercato how to run a vbs file on linux
<Samul> e non ho trovato proprio niente.
<Samul> va beh. non era così importante,
<Samul> posso eseguirlo su una vm
<glpiana> Samul, io ho provato con un più semplice "visual basic ubuntu eseguire" :D
<Samul> ._."
<Samul> strano google, eh
<Samul> va beh
<Samul> a me serviva solo un codice che inviasse automaticamente un messaggio per restare connesso in un tipo di chat che normalmente dopo un po' ti kicka.
<Samul> (I'm a genuis lol)
<Samul> quindi posso benissimo farlo su vm
<Samul> beh
<Samul> grazie allora.
<Samul> io vado, ciao :)
<demonio> buon giorno a tutti, quando do il comando lsmod | grep "rtl8187"
<demonio> per vedere qual'è il modulo utilizzato dalla mia scheda wireless mi ritorna 3 moduli
<demonio> come faccio a sapere quale dovrei togliere?
<akis24> demonio: staccandole una a una .. e ridando il comando che ne dici ?
<TaLaDo> ?
<TaLaDo> demonio, quante schede hai?
<glpiana> demonio, ma soprattutto, quali tre moduli ti mostra?
<demonio> TaLaDo, 2 una interna e una esterna
<demonio> siccome c'è un modulo eeprom_93cx6
<TaLaDo> demonio, fai una schermata e postala
<TaLaDo> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<demonio> http://pastebin.com/1BWstuQQ
<glpiana> demonio, è normale che greppando il modulo della wifi ti mostri più righe, perchè ci sono altri moduli associati
<demonio> siccome il fatto è che la scheda esterna è per amplificare la ricezione del segnale visto che l'ap si trova un pò lontano
<demonio> noto che la qualità del segnale rispetto a quando la uso su windows è  molto inferiore
<TaLaDo> -.-
<demonio> stavo pensando di reinstallare i driver e quindi di mettere in blacklist quelli vecchi
<demonio> glpiana,  il modulo è quello che ha lo 0 o l'1 nella 3 colonna?
<demonio> TaLaDo,  cosa?
<pdor> ciao scusate e' possibile installare xp che e' a 32 bit su virtualbox in ubuntu a 64bit?
<glpiana> demonio, tutti sono moduli
<glpiana> pdor, sì
<pdor> razie
<pdor> g
<pdor> grazie :)
<demonio> glpiana,  ma se per esempio rimuovo il 4  modulo ci sono anche altri dispositivi che smettono di funzionare giusto?
<glpiana> demonio, probabile, l'altra wifi
<demonio> glpiana, ma in generale come faccio a sapere quale modulo utilizza per esempio il mouse la tastiera la stampante e cosi via?
<Infrid64> we
<Serpico> Ciao
<lxcc> Ciao, cerco una mailing list italiana che si occupi di bash , ne conoscete qualcuna?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<chiara_> ho un problema ubuntu 13.04 non mi trova un lettore mp3
<dario_> ciao ragazzi se devo installare un programma.. ho visto che alcuni da terminale mi tirano giù una sfilza di librerie lunga kilometri.. sono sconsigliabili?
<Loan> da dove hai preso il programma?
<dario_> Loan,  stavo installando un'alternativa a paint di micrrosoft e ho visto che alucni instsallano solo il software altri tirano giu una  lista infinita di dipendeze e librerie nel terminale.. se devo scegliere è megiio scegliere quello che tira giu poca roba?
<Loan> Non è strano che vi siano molte dipendenze, significa che il programma ha bisogno di più roba e magari è più completo
<Loan> dipende quanta memoria vuoi spendere per il programma :)
<dario_> ok Loan  grazie.. ma vi sono svantaggi installando sempre software che richiede molte dipendeze oltre allo spazio?
<Loan> no no.. richiede più risorse ma per un programmino di disegno non ci sono problemi
<dario_> Loan,  ma solo quando è attivo?? oppure mi rallenta il sistema anche se non lo avvio?
<glpiana> dario_, i programmi usano risorse solo quando utilizzati. se non li usi è come se non ci fossero (spazio su disco escluso ovviamente)
<dario_> glpiana, grazie
<glpiana> dario_, però, come alternativa a paint cosa volevi installare?
<dario_> boh.. stavo provando krita, gpaint, mtpaint e altri
<glpiana> dario_, perchè paint è un programma abbastanza basilare, strano richieda chili di dipendenze
<Loan> Grazie della risposta glpiana
<glpiana> dario_, che sistema usi? ubuntu o kubuntu?
<dario_> sì perché era krita.. fatto benissimo ma mi sa che era per kde
<glpiana> Loan, :) ho sentito che stavi mangiando e ho risposto io ;)
<dario_> uso xubuntu.. ecco perché mi insatallava tutte quelle diepndeze
<Loan> no no :) ero su un altro canale...
<glpiana> dario_, se sei su ubuntu puoi mettere gimp... che però rispetto a paint è forse eccessivo
<dario_> glpiana, si, se non devo farne un uso professionale è un pò confusionare per fare due cazzatelle
<dario_> comunque mi chiedevo: posso installarmi anche tutto l'usc sul pc e finché non avvio i programmi noon  rallenta niente<?
<glpiana> dario_, se non sono programmi che interferiscono col sistema puoi mettere quello che vuoi
<glpiana> dario_, un programma di grafica di siscuro non rallenta l'avvio
<glpiana> dario_, forse per xubuntu gpaint è più adatto e non dovrebbe metterti chili di dipendenze
<dario_> ok grazie
<dario_> poi avevo delle curiosità proprio riguardo al sistema operativo
<dario_> ricordo che su windows se installavi, disinstallavi e poi reinstallavi e ridinstallavi 200 progrqammi alla fine incasinavi tutto e dovevi formattare, anche qui è così?
<Loan> se parli di frammentazione no, non hai problemi
<dario_> quindi posso installarmi anche 40 programmi per prova e poi ritoglierli tutti e 40 e il pc va come se non avessi fatto nulla?
<dario_> o un pò ne risente?
<vinci98d> dario_, quello era il registro di sistema che io pulivo quasi a mano ... qui il registro esiste ma non viene usato quindi non si incasina
<jester-> il sistema risente solo delle vaccate dell'utonto, tipo uso di ppa random e fisse per effett vari
<Loan> per quello che posso dirti, la memoria non si frammenta, però potresti ritrovare con pacchetti orfani o "rimanenze" di disinstallazioni..
<vinci98d> dario_, la frammentazione c'è solo se superi l'80% del disco
<Loan> per il resto continua ad andare benissimo
<jester-> Loan: basta rimuovere completamene/purge e poi usare apt-get autoremove
<vinci98d> se proprio hai pacchetti inutili usa apt-get autoremove
<vinci98d> lol
<jester-> caccia tutti gli orfanelli
<Loan> ;)
<dario_> no vabbè ma la pulizia la faccio o da ubuntu tweak o da terminal
<vinci98d> dario_, alla fine lo distruggerai ugualmente
<jester-> a parte che se rimangono non danno nessun fastidio se non quello di occupare spazio
<TaLaDo> lol
<jester-> dario_: lasasta ubuntu tweack
<Loan> usa anche autoclean
<vinci98d> stabile quanto vuoi poi la cosa inutile e pericolosa la fai
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | dario_
<ubot-it> dario_: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<dario_> sisi spesso per togliere programmi dò porprio apt-get --purge autoremove NOMEPROGRAMMA
<dario_> quindi posso installarmi di tutto, tipo ANDROID?? nel senso come su android che uno installa app tanto per prova poi le ritorglie e ecc ecc ?? perché sapevo che se fai ste cose su windows, soprattutto xp, dopo due giorni formattavi
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | dario_
<ubot-it> dario_: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<jester-> dario_: le guide wiki ci sono per essere lette ed eventualmente sguite
<vinci98d> dario_, io ho tenuto xp senza distruggerlo per anni basta fare le giuste procedure
<jester-> seguite*
<dario_> grazie jester- ma quindi dò una pulitina e tutto torna normale come il primo giorno??
<dario_> jester-, le ho lette
<vinci98d> ora che non lo uso (è affidato a mia sorella) esce una BSOD ogni volta che spegni :P non ti scherzo
<dario_> le so a memoria tra un pò
<jester-> ti stiamo dicendo le stesse cose
<dario_> però volevo sapere se comunque un pò si rallentava sempre se si esagera
<jester-> dario_: rallenta se ci metti servizi del casso o corri dietro a effetti e dock varie, puoi avere 300 applicazioni installate, fino a quando non le usi è come se non ci fossero
<vinci98d> dario_, non sono riuscito a provare i rallentamenti ... magari se metti demoni rallenta ... le li togli torna normale ... non ho avuto un so linux per più di 5 mesi e non ho mai aggiornato alla versione successiva
<jester-> 300 o 3000
<dario_> a me che mi occupa spazio non me ne frega nulla... ho 320gb.. non vorrei solo che rallentasse.. diciamo che sono uno molto scrupoloso, non sono il classico utente windows che installa cose che non conosce e da siti poco affidabili..
<jester-> dario_: winz va tenuto
<jester-> linux è alternativa non un sostituto
<dario_> ma io winz non ce l'ho
<jester-> male
<dario_> l'ho tolto..
<vinci98d> lol
<dario_> l'ho tolto 5mesi fa dopo aver provato ubuntu
<TaLaDo> al solito
<dario_> non mi interessa usare winz
<vinci98d> dario_, poi ti capita l'uso particolare ;) mod giochi nokia ecc
<dario_> e uso il pc di casa o di papa
<dario_> sti cazzi, tanto questo si piantava con windows, come lo avviavo avevo la ram piena
<vinci98d> allora ok te ne accorgi da solo se lo devi usare
<dario_> comunque quindi se non installo servizi che si autoavviano al boot o comunque servizi che si avviano in background posso anche installare tutti i programmi del mondo e non rallenta?
<dario_> grazie
<dario_> chessò tipo 5 browser, 4 suite per ufficio, 4 programmi di chat e via dicendo
<vinci98d> se non vanno in contrasto con le librerie :P
<vinci98d> io non posso compilare vlc senza togliere blender ... ma sono argomenti da chat...
<krabador> dario_, se hai una root di 320giga e la riempi, "di roba che non parte all'avvio" non puoi pensare che sia una rosa.
<dario_> vabbè grazie
<dario_> ciao ci sentiamo
<dario_> vado a pranzo
<dario_> ;)
<vinci98d> dario_, sperimenta
<dario_> ahahah c'è un opzione per scaricare tutti i programmi presenti sul software center in un colpo solo così provo se rallenta?
<dario_> ahaahhaah
<dario_> dai scherzo... vabbè graziee scappo ciaooooooooo
<krabador> dario_, buon appetito
<vinci98d> ciao
<costa58> come faccio ad entrare nel forum ubuntu,it   grazie
<TaLaDo> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<costa58> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<TaLaDo> -.-
<costa58> ubuntu.it
<TaLaDo> costa58, apri firefox e digita http://forum.ubuntu-it.org nella barra degli indirizzi
<costa58_> #ubuntu-it
<TaLaDo> lol
<TaLaDo> costa58_, prendi in giro o cosa?
<costa58_> no
<costa58_>  cercco una irc
<TaLaDo> costa58_, spiegati
<costa58_> volevo spiegare alcuni problemi con ubuntu
<TaLaDo> costa58_, questo è il canale di supporto se vuoi puoi farlo qui
<glpiana> costa58_, scrivi
<costa58_> non mi ricordo piu' come si entra in chat
<TaLaDo> eh
<TaLaDo> costa58_, e ora dove sei?
<TaLaDo> oppure intendi il canale di chat?
<TaLaDo> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<costa58_> si quello dove ti spiegano al moomento
<TaLaDo> costa58_, tagliamo corto: che vuoi sapere?
<costa58_> comee si entra
<TaLaDo> ok ci rinuncio
<glpiana> costa58_, sei su un canale di supporto. se devi continuare a scrivere cose senza senso vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> ciao
<costa58_> scusate
<roccobond> scusa non riuscivo a capire dove scrivere
<davide_> ciao a tutti, dove trovo skype per ubuntu 13.04
<roccobond> a chi posso rivolgere la mia domanda?
<glpiana> davide_, sul sito skype
<costa58_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> roccobond, chiedi senza rivolgerti a nessuno. chi sa risponderti lo fa
<roccobond> ok grazie ci provo
<glpiana> davide_, http://www.skype.com/it/download-skype/skype-for-computer/ e scegli ubuntu 12.04 multiarch
<roccobond> sono nuovo si vede devo installare una stampante di rete Canon ho scaricato un pacchetto di driver e l'ho installato/scompattato ma non so dove è finito
<jester-> roccobond: guarda in firefox strumenti download
<jester-> roccobond: lo riscompatti e stai attento a dove lo fa
<roccobond> si ok il software scaricato l'ho trovato poi l'ho lanciato però non lo trovo dici che mi indica dove lo va a mettere
<jester-> roccobond: hai lanciato cosa
<jester-> la tar?
<davide_> glpiana; mi da errore architettura i386, la mia è amd 64 bit
<glpiana> davide_, dovrebbe installartelo comuqnue. l'hai scaricato e poi che hai fatto?
<roccobond> ho scaricato un pacchetto dal sito Canon e l'ho installato, poi vado ad aggiungere la stampante e vorrei cercare la cartella dove ha messo il software ma non so dove cercare
<glpiana> davide_, sto provando a installarlo sulla mia e va senza problemi
<glpiana> roccobond, scarica di nuovo l'archivio, poi ci clicchi col tasto destro e scegli "estrai qui" così vedi dove lo estrae
<jester-> roccobond: e 4 cosa hai fatto dopo aver scaricato il file da canon
<roccobond> ok Davide ci provo grazie per il momento
<davide_> parte ubuntu center mi dice wrong architecture i386
<costa58_> ho installato la versione 13.04 di ubuntu,qundo apro una pagina internet x consultarla,all'improvviso se ne apre un'altra con scritto:AVVISO DI SICUREZZA: considera l'URL qui sopra come se fosse una password e non condividerlo con nessuno.
<glpiana> davide_, software center parte quando clicchi sul pacchetto o lo fai aprire in automatico al download?
<davide_> come devo fare
<jester-> costa58_: stampante  a posto?
<glpiana> costa58_, una pagina web qualunque? tipo www.google.it ?
<jester-> costa58_: non visitare postacci
<glpiana> davide_, salva il file anzitutto
<costa58_> si
<glpiana> costa58_, che browser usi?
<costa58_> firefox
<glpiana> costa58_, chiudi firefox. riaprilo, vai su www.google.it   e dimmi che succede
<davide_> ok ,poi
<costa58_> adesso nn a casa era solo x sapere come si puo' eliminare
<glpiana> davide_, apri un terminale e scrivici: cd Scaricati
<glpiana> costa58_, quando sei a casa ricollegati qui e qualcuno cercherà di capire dove sta il problema
<costa58_> grazie
<davide_> poi
<glpiana> davide_, poi scrivi: sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.2.0.11-1_i386.deb
<glpiana> davide_, lo installa?
<davide_> no. errore processing i386 does not match system amd64
<glpiana> davide_, metti tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | davide_
<ubot-it> davide_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roccobond> scusa glpiana sono andato avanti come mi hai suggerito però poi mi da errore server cups cosa posso fare
<glpiana> roccobond, che errore di preciso?
<davide_> ecco..http://paste.ubuntu.com/5754864/
<roccobond> mi dici server error internal error
<glpiana> davide_, dpkg -l | grep ia32             ti elenca qualcosa?
<glpiana> roccobond, scusami ma non so nulla di stampanti canon e degli errori che conseguono alla loro installazione
<davide_> no
<glpiana> davide_, allora installiamo: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<roccobond> ok provo a lanciare un altro messaggio vediamo se qualcuno sa qaulcosa di più
<roccobond> sto installando una stampante di rete Canon è una postscript e quando sto per installare il driver mi dice "errore server cups" "Si è verificato un errore durante l'operazione CUPS: «server-error-internal-error».
<davide_> niente mi dice could not apply changes fix broken packages first
<roccobond> mi viene da pensare non è che devo avviare qualche servizio
<glpiana> davide_, in seguito a che comando?
<davide_> ho usato synaptic
<glpiana> davide_, per installare ia32-libs?
<glpiana> davide_, se chiedi consiglio è meglio se segui quello che ti viene detto di fare
<davide_> si da terminale non lo instaala
<glpiana> davide_, se non lo installa dici: "non lo installa" e metti su pastbin l'output del comando
<glpiana> davide_, qui non abbiamo la sfera di cristallo. se non ci mostri gli errori non possiamo inventarceli noi
<glpiana> davide_, dunque sto errore?
<davide_> dimmi la procedura per copiare su pastebinit
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> come se fosse la prima volta
<davide_> ecco..http://paste.ubuntu.com/5754914/
<glpiana> davide_, sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> davide_, se hai repository proposed attivi disattivali
<glpiana> davide_, nel caso ridai sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> davide_, poi dai sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> davide_, infine dai sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<davide_> ok grazie
<davide_> exit
<halo21> Ciao a tutti, sono disperato, non riesco ad avere una distribuzione di linux sul mio portatile perchè dopo aver effettuato l'accesso, la cpu si riscalda 80° e parte la ventola a palla. Ho un Hp dv6-1150el, con processore 64bit centrino2duo, 4gb ram, e scheda video Ati. Qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema?
<infrid> we
<akis24> ciao
<alll> jester-: ci sei?
<mlandi> Come posso accedere ad un file csd con Ubuntu?
<igorfe> Dopo l'installazione di 13.04 non si vedono il launcher e la dash
<Pablo01> Buonasera ,qualcuno mi saprebbe indicare un theme da applicare al mio 13.04 x64 davvero bello ? grazie
<akis24> !supporto | Pablo01
<ubot-it> Pablo01: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<akis24> per altri argomenti #ubuntu-it-chat
<betamin6> buona sera
<dario_> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con la lingua in xubuntu, praticamente non mi riconosce l'italiano, qualcuno mi vuole aiutare?
<akis24> !qualcuno | dario_
<ubot-it> dario_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dario_> akis24, praticamente ogni cosa nella distro me la segna come errata se è in italiano, dal browser alla suite d'ufficio.
<akis24> dario_: spiega meglio che vuoi dire ...  è in italiano  o altra lingua ecc
<dario_> nono la distro è italiana, ma hai presente quando scrivi una parola errata sia nel browser che nella suite 'dufficio che in altro te la tratteggia sotto in rosso? bhè mi tratteggia tutto
<dario_> sia in firefox, che in abiword, che in libreoffice quando scrivo qualcosa
<dario_> mentre invece ora sto notando che in xchat non me lo fa
<akis24> dario_:  con libreoffice ti basta deselezionare il controllo ortografia e toglie i trattini rossi  èdovuto al fatto che il dizionario non ha quelle parole
<dario_> è ma se me li toglie come correggo scusa?
<dario_> io li voglio
<akis24> dario_: le sottolinea  per aggiungerle al dizionario se sono corrette una volta effettuato il controllo se si vuole
<dario_> ma quando sbaglio veramente le parole, non in qualsiasi cosa scriva
<akis24> dario_: fai partire il controllo ortografia e man mano se sono corrette le aggiungi
<akis24> dario_:  cosi la prossima volta quelle parole saranno riconosciute
<dario_> ma dovrei agiungere tutto
<dario_> e poi in firefox scusa?
<dario_> guarda qui
<dario_> non è quella la via secondo me
<dario_> http://s15.postimg.org/91g0mppy3/Istantanea_11062013_18_56_33.png
<dario_> guarda l'immagine
<dario_> sembra proprio che manca la lingua italiana
<akis24> dario_: sembra che manchi il dizionario italiano.. e quindi sottolinea le parole in italiano
<dario_> appunto
<dario_> ma non il dizionario di libreoffice o abiword
<dario_> ma propiro della distro
<dario_> come faccio?
<dario_> come si aggiorna il dizionario dell'intera distro
<dario_> perchè mi sembrava che infatti uno aveva risolto così
<dario_> ma dove lo trovo
<dario_> ?
<akis24> dario_:  leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=381433
<dario_> grazie proviamo
<dario_> ma poi devo risolvere anche per libgreoffice abiword e qualsiais programma
<akis24> prego
<akis24> dario_: da synaptic o software center comunque puoi controllare che libreoffice-it sia installato  e controlla che sia impostata la lingua italiana dalle impostazioni preferenze ecc
<dario_> si è impostata e l'ho scaricato
<dario_> per firefox infatti non era scaricato
<dario_> ma ora mica posso metterlo a fare anche per chrome ecc
<dario_> secondo me ci deve essere proprio un impostazione generale nelal disto
<dario_> per scaricare l'italiano per qualsiasi cosa
<akis24> dario_: si sulle impostazioni della lingua
<dario_> ma dove?
<dario_> dove sono?
<akis24> dario_: non so' che usi tu come DE ne che versione hai di ubuntu
<dario_> uso  xfce
<dario_> 12.04
<dario_> non lo trovo da nessuna parte la ligua
<akis24> dario_:  Menu → Sistema → Supporto lingue
<dario_> eh non c'è cavolo
<akis24> dario_:  dai uno sguardo qui .. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<dario_> non puoi passarmi il comando da terminale?
<dario_> ah aspè forse ci sono
<dario_> mi sa che ce l'abbiamo fatta akis24
<akis24> dario_: bene
<dario_> dovrei averlo trovato era un pò nascosto su xfce
<dario_> aspetto che scarica tutto e ti faccio sapere grazie intanto akis24
<akis24> prego
<dario_> akis24,  tutto risolto grazie
<dario_> ;)
<akis24> :)
<Norby26> Ciao a tutti, ogni volta che provo ad installare un programma (ad esempio Skype) mi da un errore che capita anche quando provo ad installare altri pacchetti. E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dario_> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con le icone.. se metto faenza su xubuntu 12.04 quando vado ad aprire thunar da root non mi riconosce nessun tipo di icona
<dario_> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con le icone.. se metto faenza su xubuntu 12.04 quando vado ad aprire thunar da root non mi riconosce nessun tipo di icona
<costa58> #ubuntu-it
<aj0x> buona sera
<aj0x> c'è nessuno per un supporto?
<jester-> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<aj0x> Proviamo dai, insomma dovrei installare una distro linux da chiavetta usb ho provato unetbootin selezionando l'iso ma il notebook (hp envy dv7) non riconosce la chiavetta in fase di boot
<jester-> aj0x: se il pc non supporta il boot da usb c'è poco da fare
<jester-> aj0x: ha il cdrom?
<aj0x> da bios c'è l'opzione
<jester-> aj0x: se in winzoz?
<aj0x> sì ma ora come ora non ho possibilità di farlo nell'immediato
<aj0x> si
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> aj0x: se poi non è distro ubuntu bisogna vedere se da usb funza
<Steeler> come si mette xchat che si avvia all'avvio di ubuntu?
<jester-> aggiungi a programmi di avvio
<aj0x> potrei provare a scaricare anche pendrive ma non credo sia problema di software perchè oltre a unetbooting ho provato anche linuxlive usb creator
<aj0x> :|
<jester-> aj0x: il tool di winz è il migliore
<aj0x> provo
<Steeler> jester-, messo, il logo non si è messo, va bene lo stesso?
<jester-> che logo
<Steeler> jester-, di chat
<Steeler> x
<jester-> Steeler: hai fatto termina sessione?
<Steeler> jester-, ora provo
<Steeler> jester-, ok, va. grazie.
<adjde> ciao volevo chiedere un informazione
<jester-> adjde: dica
<marcer> \server irc.chlame.net/atena
<marcer> \server irc.chlame.net
<dario_> ciao , conoscete un software per ubuntu per toglie il blu allo schermo?
<vinci98d> il blu?
<dario_> yes
<vinci98d> cosa intendi?
<dario_> per riposare gli occhi
<dario_> ci sono un sacco di software che fanno ste cose
<dario_> non so su ubuntu se ce n'è uno
<dario_> sono dei filtri al pc per usare il pc la notte
<dario_> senza affaticare la vista
<dario_> sapevo su windows che c'è f.lux
<vinci98d> a ecco... mai avuto una pensata del genere ... di solito io metto dei temi
<adjde> Hey mi date un aiutino
<jester-> adjde: circa?
<dario_> ah ok
<dario_> grazie uguale
<vinci98d> danielelic1,  magari si trova...
<vinci98d> dario_,   magari si trova...
<adjde> ho la vecchia versione di ubuntu solo che nn posso installarla per problemi di memoria quindi uso la versione di prova come faccio a fare ogni volta che chiudo il pc a far rimanere tutto in memoria ho gia provato con il backup solo che non mi funziona mi sono anche iscritta a ubuntu per fare il backup solo che non mi funziona mi date una mano
<vinci98d> adjde, intendi la modalità in cui non usi l'HDD ma una pendrive usb? (e i dati restano al contrario del cd)
<dario_> vinci98d, per windows c'è questo, ho trovato anche la versione epr linux ma non so se fidarmi http://justgetflux.com/linux.html
<adjde> eh xke mi richiede 4.4 gb ma io ne ho solo 4 solo che non posso mettere l'hardisk nuovo xke non mi funziona che faccio esiste un modo di salvare i file anche dopo che il pc mi si arresta senza backupa
<adjde> backup*
<vinci98d> adjde, usando una live?
<vinci98d> nel cd non si può fare perchè è una rom ... (anche quelli rw vanno rimasterizzati per intero)
<vinci98d> mentre in una penna usb si
<adjde> come faccio allora
<vinci98d> adjde, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=507536
<vinci98d> adjde, ti serve una penna usb vuota sulla quale vai ad installare ubuntu ...e se il tuo bios permette il boot da usb (in genere si)
<adjde> Ma se salvo il download su chiavetta usb funziona?
<vinci98d> ... aspetta
<vinci98d> tu dici se salvi un file in un altra chiavetta usb che finora non c'entra niente? ... si... :|
<vinci98d> vado a letto
<Cri> ciao
<Guest78509> esiste un canale di assistenza asus con ubuntu??????
<Guest78509> cioè coloro che hanno os linux e problemi con asus vari?
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-12
<cri> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<Serpico> Ciao
<Infrid64> we
<akis24> ciao
<aleops> salve a tutti mi hanno installato ieri ubuntu 13.04 ma ho un grosso problema, non vede la scheda wifi, come se non avesse hardware
<glpiana> aleops, la scheda wifi è interna?
<aleops> glpiana: si
<glpiana> aleops, apri un terminale e scrivi il comando: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | aleops
<ubot-it> aleops: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aleops> glpiana: non posso incollare non è questo il pc malato
<glpiana> aleops, non puoi collegare il pc in questione via cavo momentaneamente?
<aleops> glpiana: comunque vede wirles lan controller
<aleops> adeso lo collego
<aleops> glpiana: anche con il cavo non riesco  collegarlo
<glpiana> aleops, se non hai impostazioni particolari nel router, se attacchi il cavo si deve collegare da sè senza problemi
<glpiana> aleops, hai detto che ti hanno installato il sistema... e lo hanno fatto senza mai collegarsi in rete?
<aleops> glpiana: sono riuscito mi ricollego con il malato
<aleops_> glpiana: eccomi sono connesso con il cavo mi ridai per favore il comando?
<glpiana> aleops_, lspci
<aleops_> glpiana: poi?
<glpiana> !paste | aleops_
<ubot-it> aleops_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stonygate> buongiorno!
<aleops_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5757638/
<glpiana> !broadcom | aleops_
<ubot-it> aleops_: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<glpiana> segui sta guida
<stonygate> ho un problemino che riguarda l'istradamento verso internet di un "pc colleagato" al "server tramite lan eth1 " collegato a sua volta al router lan eth0
<enzotib> stonygate, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager#Condivisione_connessione_tramite_ethernet
<salvo_> Salve! ho installato ieri Ubuntu 12.04 lts ed ho problemi di connessione con la Key mobile di Vodafone, cosa devo fare?
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<caruso94> ho bisgno di aiuto con xubuntu
<Danielamallocci> Ciao a tutti
<Danielamallocci> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Danielamallocci> ah non lo sapevo
<Danielamallocci> non me ne intendo molto
<Danielamallocci> scusatemi
<Danielamallocci> dove posso andare per scaricare?
<krabador> Danielamallocci, sei serio/a?
<Danielamallocci> si
<Danielamallocci> no ahah
<krabador> allora, sia per questo, che per la domanda di prima non sei nel posto giusto.
<Danielamallocci> ok.. arrivederci
<superP> chi ha mal di pancia^??????????????
<Guest72824> pienissimo
<Guest72824> mammamia
<Guest72824> overr 9000
<superP> stai soffiando gli stronzi eh?
<Guest72824> che fate ragazzi?
<TaLaDo> !chat | Guest72824
<ubot-it> Guest72824: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest72824> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<akis24> ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> i tasti volume non funzionano correttamente, ad esempio il toggle. Se lo premo, l'audio si disattiva, mentre se lo premo ancora, non si riattiva più
<cristian_c> ho scoperto che i tasti in live funziona correttamente
<cristian_c> come posso scoprire la causa del malfunzionamento e risolvere?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<ninomagnum> buonasera
<ninomagnum> posso porre un quesito?
<cristian_c> !chidi | ninomagnum
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chidi'
<cristian_c> !chiedi | ninomagnum
<ubot-it> ninomagnum: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ninomagnum> ok, ho un HP 2101nw Wireless G Print Server che uso con win7. Non trovo i driver di linux, Esistono?
<ninomagnum> che preoccupante silenzio.... ;-)
<cristian_c> ninomagnum, asp
<ninomagnum> grazie cristian, aspetterò
<cristian_c> ninomagnum, non so se necessiti di driver
<cristian_c> ninomagnum, come lo configuri in windows?
<ninomagnum> con il suo disco driver
<ninomagnum> e la sua penna
<ninomagnum> poi funziona con qualsisa pc wireless
<cristian_c> ninomagnum, come lo colleghi?
<ninomagnum> alla stampante cavo usb
<ninomagnum> poi inserisco la sua chevetta nel pc e avvio il dosco installazioneù
<cristian_c> ninomagnum, con il ricevitore collegato, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<krabador> ninomagnum, https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/57827, e leggi il post #22
<cristian_c> ninomagnum, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<ninomagnum> una volta installato il driver sul pc si installa un programmino che connette il modulo hpù
<cristian_c> ninomagnum, segui le indcazioni di krabasor
<cristian_c> *krabador
<ninomagnum> Grazie, ci proverò. Siete gentilissimi...
<xubuntu455> salve a tutti
<xubuntu455> ho un problema con skype
<xubuntu455> non si avvia e mi crasha
<xubuntu455> ho un pc un pò vecchiotto, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Riccardone> xubuntu455: l'hai scaricato dal repository ufficiale ?
<xubuntu455> si
<cristian_c> xubuntu455, succede, controlla l'utilizzo della cpu
<xubuntu455> quando lo avvio sale al 100%
<xubuntu455> ma non parte mai però
<xubuntu455> mi rileva il crash e stop non si avvia
<krabador> xubuntu455, apri il terminale, manda skype, copia il contenuto del terminale in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ e incolla qui il link
<cristian_c> xubuntu455, quali driver video usi?
<cristian_c> xubuntu455, hai aggiunto ppa?
<xubuntu455> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5758309/
<xubuntu455> non ho aggiunto niente
<xubuntu455> ho installato e basta
<xubuntu455> poi ho messo slype e mi da questo errore
<xubuntu455> ho un pc un pò vecchiotto
<cristian_c> xubuntu455, lspci -k
<cristian_c> xubuntu455, di quale pc si tratta?
<krabador> xubuntu455, scusa, quello è il risultato dell'avvio e crash?
<xubuntu455> si mi porta quella scritta e crasha continuo
<xubuntu455> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5758319/
<xubuntu455> questo è il risultato dell'altro comando
<krabador> xubuntu455, caratteristiche del pc, ram, sitema operativo utilizzato.
<xubuntu455> quando usavo windows avevo nstallato una versione per vecchi pc
<cristian_c> ?
<xubuntu455> xubuntu 13.04 ram 756
<xubuntu455> cosa posso fare per risolvere?
<krabador> xubuntu455, terminale, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge skype, scarica la versione per 12.04 multiarch dal sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> xubuntu455, non è un poca la ram?
<cristian_c> krabador, multuarch?
<cristian_c> *multi
<krabador> la installi poi con sudo dpkg -i pacchetti || sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> si
<krabador> xubuntu455, e la privi
<krabador> provi
<xubuntu455> provo subito
<krabador> xubuntu455, la cpu è un athlon, ma quale?
<xubuntu455> si 2000
<cristian_c> xubuntu455, lscpu | grep Architecture
<xubuntu455> Architecture:          i686
<krabador> è un athlon xp
<krabador> roba del 2002
<xubuntu455> si
<xubuntu455> vecchio
<krabador> xubuntu455, è un miracolo che quella asrock funzioni ancora
<krabador> avevano il massimo di 2-3 anni di lavoro
<xubuntu455> quindi niente da fare
<krabador> con i condensatori che avevano
<krabador> xubuntu455, hai installato e provato il pacchetto del sito ufficiale?
<xubuntu455> ma po posso installare da ubuntu software center visto che è un .deb?
<krabador> xubuntu455, entri, chiedi aiuto, e vuoi fare di testa tua?
<xubuntu455> no scusa
<xubuntu455> ho chiesto
<xubuntu455> perchè mi partiva in automatico
<krabador> xubuntu455, apri il terminale
<xubuntu455> ok lo faccio subito
<krabador> xubuntu455, vai nella cartella dove è finito il pacchetto
<krabador> xubuntu455, che dovrebbe essere /home/utente/Scaricati se non te l'ha chiesto
<cristian_c> xubuntu455, hai installato con wubi
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> xubuntu455, comunque, il pc è vecchissimo, altro che xubuntu
<krabador> diciamo che con un athlon xp 3000+ e almeno 1 gb ram, ci se la puo' ancora fare, ma con meno....
<xubuntu455> ok ho digitato il primo comando
<xubuntu455> sudo dpkg -i
<xubuntu455> ora
<krabador> te l'ha installato ?
<krabador> il comando era    sudo dpkg -i pacchetto || sudo apt-get -yf install
<xubuntu455> ok scusa
<xubuntu455> ridigito
<krabador> xubuntu455, aspetta
<xubuntu455> dimmi
<krabador> se hai dato la prima parte correttamente
<xubuntu455> si
<krabador> puoi digitare la seconda parte
<xubuntu455> ok
<krabador> dopo le 2 barrette
<xubuntu455> e dopo install che metto?
<krabador> niente
<krabador> serve ad installare eventuali dipendenze
<xubuntu455> ok
<krabador> se è andato tutto bene, puoi provare tranquilamente a mandare skype
<xubuntu455> niente stesso errore
<xubuntu455> mi sa che non c'è da fare
<cristian_c> xubuntu455, subuntu su quel pc è troppo
<cristian_c> *xubuntu
<krabador> xubuntu455, puoi provare a fare una chiavetta con lubuntu
<cristian_c> xubuntu455, hai fatto il passo più lungo della gamba
<xubuntu455> ok grazie
<krabador> entrare in live, installare skype e vedere se parte
<krabador> se parte tranquillamente, è il caso di cambiare sistema
<cristian_c> krabador, in live è anche peggio
<cristian_c> krabador, gira tutto in ram
<cristian_c> non ne ha disponibile
<krabador> cristian_c, sopra 512 va bene
<krabador> avrà meno storage, ma va bene
<xubuntu455> ok ora provo ciao a tutti e grazie
<cristian_c> krabador, sì, ma in un caso il sistema sta tutto in ram, mentre nell'installazione il sistema sta su hrad disk tranne ciò che è attivo
<cristian_c> *hard disk
<krabador> cristian_c, è solo per provare skype
<krabador> niente di piu'
<krabador> e fidati
<cristian_c> krabador, , ma la live non è il modo migliore per reggerlo
<cristian_c> :D
<krabador> prestazionalmente non ha appunto il collo di bottiglia dell'hd, che ha una banda minore
<cristian_c> la ram è sottratta
<krabador> della ram
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<krabador> l'unico problema è il supporto
<krabador> in un pc tipo quello è semi impossibile andare il live da usb
<cristian_c> krabador, probabile
<cristian_c> meglio il cd
<krabador> ed il cd ti fa capire molto di non essere in un hd
<cristian_c> beh, è così
<krabador> su questo lato, il discorso è ovvio, ma prova ad instlallare vlc in sessione live, con qualunque pc, e prova ad installarlo nello stesso pc, in un sistema installato su hd
<cristian_c> krabador, che differenza c'è?
<krabador> cristian_c, il primo è piu' veloce
<akis24> ciao
<vlt> Ciao.
<gianlucas> salve gente
<gianlucas> c'è qualcuno?
<gianlucas> ho installato ubuntu 13 gnome
<gianlucas> sistema pulito e mi da problemi
<gianlucas> non mi fa installare pacchetti deb
<gianlucas> non mi entra in "dettagli" che si blocca
<akis24> gianlucas: da terminale dai  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade e vedi se va'
<gianlucas> lì nessun problema
<gianlucas> è proprio il software center che non funziona
<vinci98d> gianlucas, ma i "non deb" li installa ?
<akis24> gianlucas:  prova cosi e vediamo se va' sudo apt-get --reinstall software-center
<gianlucas> provo
<gianlucas> operazione software-center non valida
<vinci98d> gianlucas, ma i "non deb" li installa ?
<gianlucas> risolto l'arcano
<gianlucas> è un bug di gnome 3.8
<akis24> gianlucas: hai aggiornato alla 3.8 gnome ?
<gianlucas> sisi
<akis24> gianlucas: [17:34:58] <gianlucas> ho installato ubuntu 13 gnome .. sistema pulito e mi da problemi .. e chiamalo pulito !!!
<akis24> gianlucas:  hai aggiunto ppa gnome3
<gianlucas> esatto
<vinci98d> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<akis24> gianlucas:  ora ti tocca tornare indietro altrimenti reinstallare tutto
<gianlucas> il fatto che ho installato ubuntu 13 versione gnome
<gianlucas> su virtual box
<gianlucas> e la versione 3,8 mi funziona meglio su vb che la 3.6
<akis24> gianlucas: contento tu..
<gianlucas> con gnome 3.6 mi scatta
<akis24> gianlucas:  le soluzioni sono quelle o tieni cosi o  downgrade a 3.6
<vinci98d> io ho gnome 3.4.3
<gianlucas> anzi il software center lo disinstallo direttamente
<DoctorD9O> raga buon dì!
<akis24> ciao DoctorD9O
<DoctorD9O> scusate! ma come mai ke nella versione 8 quando colegavo un dispositivo, mi appariva sul desktop (cosa ke adoravo) ed ora non più? (ps.sto usando lubuntu)
<DoctorD9O> ciau akis24  ^^
<akis24> DoctorD9O: devi abilitare le icone dei dispositivi sul desktop
<DoctorD9O> ?
<DoctorD9O> cioè? :)
<DoctorD9O> e comiunque nella versine 8 mi ricordo ke non dovevo abilitare proprio nulla xP
<DoctorD9O> comunque..dimmi dove devo abilitare e cosa ^^
<akis24> DoctorD9O: che  DE usi ?
<DoctorD9O> scirtto ^^ Lubuntu
<akis24> DoctorD9O: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=523128
<DoctorD9O> grz ^^
<DoctorD9O> lol, ed alla fine non riesco a capire quale prendere xD
<DoctorD9O> vabbè devo leggere pù attentamente :P
<akis24> DoctorD9O: visto che non lo uso dovrebbe essere qui gconf-editor
<akis24> vai in apps --> nautilus --> desktop
<akis24> e ci sarebbe da spuntare dove side mount visible
<DoctorD9O> io non ho nautilus :/
<DoctorD9O> ho PCManFile
<DoctorD9O> FM*
<Serpico> Ciao
<DoctorD9O> ciao
<anoncn_78> sera
<anoncn_78> vorrei installare backtrack 5 in dual boot con ubuntu 12.04,devo creare prima la partizione ? Rischio che BB5 sovrascriva il grub ubuntu?
<enzotib> anoncn_78, qui non abbiamo informazioni su backtrack, il canale non è dedicato a questo
<anoncn_78> enzotib infatti io chiedevo informazioni da utente ubuntu,come puoi vedere. Non ho chiesto specifiche di babcktrack,mA un consiglio su un dual boot ubuntu
<anoncn_78> cerco altrove,cmq
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ciao
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,ciao Cristian...vado a cenare,se ti trovo dopo vorrei farti qualche domanda
<anoncn_78> buona cena a tutti
<cristian_c> falla in canale
<letitbe83> 'sera
<letitbe83> ho provato a installare backtrack 5 da cd ma come devo settare il boot loader per non far partire automaticamente windows8?
<cristian_c> !bt
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bt'
<cristian_c> !backtrack | letitbe83
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'backtrack'
<letitbe83> !bootloader
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bootloader'
<letitbe83> :P
<letitbe83> !boot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'boot'
<letitbe83> ae
<cristian_c> letitbe83, comunque, domanda sul canale di backtrack, qui si parla di ubuntu
<letitbe83> esiste backtrack it?
<cristian_c> letitbe83, boh
<letitbe83> comunque il procedimento dovrebbe essere lo stesso di ubuntu
<cristian_c> letitbe83, comunque, domanda sul canale di backtrack, qui si parla di ubuntu
<enzotib> tutti co' backtrack stasera
<cristian_c> enzotib, davvero?
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> enzotib, secondo me, qualcuno, andate sul chan di ubuntu, che vi aiutano lo stesso :P
<cristian_c> *ha detto
<Guest96707> salve
<Guest96707> ho un problema con l'audio di ubuntu studio
<Guest96707> non mi riproduce alcun suono
<cristian_c> Guest96707, uhm
<Guest96707> ho provato digitando aplay
<Guest96707> nel terminale
<Guest96707> e mi dava il canale master al minimo, l'ho messo al massimo
<Guest96707> , ma sempre lo stesso il problema persiste
<cristian_c> Guest96707, posta qualche schermata delle impostazioni audio
<Guest96707> come faccio?
<cristian_c> Guest96707, riesci ad eseguire degli screenshot?
<Guest96707> si
<Guest96707> già ho salvato l'immagine
<cristian_c> Guest96707, ah
<Guest96707> ma non so come postarla
<cristian_c> !image | Guest96707
<ubot-it> Guest96707: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest96707> l'immagine è questa: http://imagebin.org/261164
<cristian_c> Guest96707, questo è alsamixer
<Guest96707> si, pensavo potesse esserle utile ora carico le altre
<Guest96707> http://imagebin.org/261165
<Guest96707> http://imagebin.org/261167
<cristian_c> Guest96707, output dummy, interessante...
<cristian_c> Guest96707, mostrami Configurazione
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, ho firefox 21.0,come faccio ad installare una versione più vecchia di questa?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, più vecchia?
<cristian_c> perché?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, usa quella dei repository ufficiali
<anoncn_78> si,x una verifica....ho qualche problema con questa
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, usa quella dei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, come l'hai installato?
<Guest96707> http://imagebin.org/261169
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, quale problema?
<anoncn_78> dal software center,come mi hai detto
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, qual era il browser preinstallato?
<anoncn_78> mi saltano le pagine web,caricamento lento
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, la rete funza, per il resto?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, pinga bene?
<anoncn_78> si,il resto tutto ok
<anoncn_78> pinga pinga :-)
<Guest96707> nel profilo mi dà: duplex stero analogico, stereo analogico output,
<Guest96707> stereo analogico input
<anoncn_78> ho provato opera....veloce,scattante....ma adoro firefox
<Guest96707> spento
<cristian_c> Guest96707, e poi?
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> Guest96707, uhm
<cristian_c> Guest96707, ti serve l'hdmi?
<Guest96707> le ho provate tutte
<Guest96707> cioè? scusa l'ignoranza,
<cristian_c> Guest96707, quindi, soltanto firefox?
<cristian_c> ops
<Guest96707> no anche con un lettore musicale
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, quindi, soltanto firefox?
<Guest96707> ah cmq
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,si....amo quel browser
<Guest96707> mi sono accorto che non mi funzionano nemmeno i tasti funzione
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, nel senso, riscontri il problema soltanto con firefox come browser?
<Guest96707> potrebbe essere un problema connesso a questo?
<anoncn_78> ci,solo con firefox riscontro il problema
<cristian_c> Guest96707, riepiloghiam, qual è il problema con l'audio?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, vai sul sito di mozilla e scarica la versione di firefox che preferisci in tar.gz
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, senza doverla installare, perché c'è un eseguibile
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, senza doverla installare, perché c'è un eseguibile
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, doppio clic e funza?
<cristian_c> *senza '?' :P
<Guest96707> non sento alcun suono
<cristian_c> Guest96707, perchè è output dummy
<Guest96707> e come dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> Guest96707, cos'hai in uscite?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, adesso vedo se trovo una old version in formato tar.gz. Cristian,pratico di keylogger?
<cristian_c> Guest96707, che sistema audio hai?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sono un tantino illegali. Perché?
<Guest96707> quello di serie ad un portatile
<Guest96707> le casse integrate
<anoncn_78> dipende dall'uso che ne fai cristian_c
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, io so che firefox ti da la possibilità di eseguire il binario
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ma anche no
<cristian_c> cioè, l'uso è quello lì
<anoncn_78> l'ho installato sul pc di mio figlio,mi manda i log per mail,solo che son criptati
<cristian_c> Guest96707, le cuffie funzano?
<Guest96707> no
<Guest96707> gia ho provato
<Guest96707> è un problema software, sono in partizione con vista
<cristian_c> Guest96707, guarda in Uscite
<Guest96707> e su vista funziona
<cristian_c> Guest96707, guarda in Uscite
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, si,cercerò una binary di firefox,in stile Tor
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, più o meno
<anoncn_78> cristian_c esiste un modo per far funzionare un exe in ubuntu? solo se installo quel programma sul mio pc posso leggere quei log
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, uhm, prova con wine, ma risultato non assicurato
<Guest96707> ho provato tutte le  impostazioni presenti
<Guest96707> ma non cambia il risulato
<cristian_c> Guest96707, cos'hai in Uscite?
<Guest96707> all output device
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, wine lo trovo in software center?
<Guest96707> all hardware device
<Guest96707> virtual output device
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ovvio, come quasi tutti gli altri programmi
<Guest96707> scusa, mi correggo
<cristian_c> ?
<Guest96707> hardware output device*
<cristian_c> Guest96707, prova ad aprire alsamixer
<cristian_c> Guest96707, e cambia Auto-Mute Mode
<cristian_c> Guest96707, da enabled a disabled
<cristian_c> !wine | anoncn_78
<ubot-it> anoncn_78: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,ultima curiosità: evitare di aggiungere librerire ai repository del mio 12.04 è un tuo consiglio,ovviamente prezioso e a me caro,o ha a che fare con la procedura fatta per sistemare la wifi
<Guest96707> fatto e non cambi a
<cristian_c> Guest96707, uhm, strano, asp
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, in tutti i casi
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, non aggiungere (quasi) mai i ppa
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, ok grazie ancora....vado a cercare wine
<cristian_c> Guest96707, domanda
<cristian_c> Guest96707, sulla live l'audio funza?
<Guest96707> non  penso, perchè quando l'ho avviato non ho sentito alcun suono di avvio o similari, tra l'altro l'ho provato prima e mi sono accorto che da youtube non sentivo niente
<Guest96707> vediamo riavviando cosa succede, ho digitato alcuni comandi presi da qui:
<Guest96707> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio
<Guest76778> ciao
<Guest76778> Christian C, ci sei
<Guest76778> ?
<Guest76778> sono il ragazzo che aveva i problemi con l'audio
<Guest76778> adesso tutto risolto
<cristian_c> come?
<Guest76778> ho reinstallato alsa
<Guest76778> seguendo le istruzioni riportate qui:
<Guest76778> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio
<Guest76778> "Reinstallazione dei moduli Alsa
<Guest76778> Nel caso in cui il kernel sia stato ricompilato non correttamente, i driver Alsa potrebbero non essere più disponibili e sarà necessario reinstallare l'ultimo kernel digitando il seguente comando in una finestra di terminale:
<Guest76778> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Guest76778> I moduli Alsa, che sono parte del kernel, verranno riportati al loro stato originale. "
<Guest76778> tra l'altro avevo accennato
<Guest76778>  che non mi funzionavano i tasti funzione,
<Guest76778> adesso tutto ok
<cristian_c> Guest76778, avrai pacioccato con l'audio
<Guest76778> mm bo
<cristian_c> = sì
<Guest76778> può darsi che abbia fatto tanto di quelle cose che per pure caso abbia rimesso a posto
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest76778> ahaha la fortuna dei novizi
<cristian_c> beh, diciamo che io avrei un termine diverso, più che fortuna...
<Guest76778> cmq al posto di dummy output, ora ci sta AUDIO INTERNO STEREO ANALOGICO
<cristian_c> beh
<patch> buonasera
<patch> ubuntu software center si apre e si chiude improvvisamente... ubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> patch, lancialo da terminale
<patch> provo
<patch> uguale
<patch> ho un messaggio di errore
<patch> paste?
<patch> Gdk-ERROR
<patch> cristian_c, incollo tutto
<cristian_c> patch, su pastebin
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, non ho trovato versioni vecchie di firefox,ma la nuova beta 22.0,scaricata in formato tar.bz,la installo? perdo i segnalibri o aggiorna solo la precedente?
<patch> ok
<patch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5759427/
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, è stand-alone
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, doppio clic su eseguibile, ma non posso dirti di pi
<cristian_c> *più
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, ok grazie ancora
<cristian_c> patch, hai aggiunto ppa?
<patch> come?
<patch> questo? http://askubuntu.com/questions/285607/getting-errors-with-ubuntu-gnome-13-04-after-upgrading-to-gnome-3-8
<cristian_c> patch, sì o no?
<Aledream> Ciao a tutti :D
<patch> si
<cristian_c> patch, ecco
<cristian_c> patch, ti sei dato la risposta da solo :D
<patch> quindi?
<patch> devo eliminare i ppa?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, doppio clic su tar.bz si apre gestore archivi e visualizza una cartella,firefox. non riesco a lanciare il browser però
<cristian_c> patch, devi ripristinare i pacchetti
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, vedi cosa succede ad aggiungere i ppa? :P
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, devi estrarre ,l'archivio
<patch> mi spiego: con la unity avevo problemi grafici
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, stavo seguendo la conversazione,e  ti ringrazio ancora per i preziosi consigli
<cristian_c> patch, così li hai aumentati
<cristian_c> :P
<patch> ho installato gnome shell3ù
<patch> no
<cristian_c> e quindi?
<patch> avevo un effetto ombra
<cristian_c> e quindi?
<patch> adesso graficamente è ok
<patch> ma software center non parte
<patch> tutto qui
<cristian_c> patch, ehm, gnome-shell è presente anche nei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> non capisco i ppa
<patch> ho capito
<patch> adesso ho capito
<patch> grazie
<patch> grazie mille
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> patch, risolto questo problema, installare gnome-shell dal software center
<cristian_c> *installa
<patch> cetto
<patch> :)
<patch> garszie di nuovo
<patch> grazie
<patch> eseguo
<cristian_c> patch, e non seguire le guide scrause prese su internet
<patch> ahahahahaha
<patch> ok
<anoncn_78> cristian_c   che faccio con quella cartella?
<patch> riavvio a dopo
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, aprila
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,  aperta...cartelle e file
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, visto che è un tar.bz2 procedo con estrazione e sudo ./configure
<anoncn_78> sudo make
<anoncn_78> sudo checkinstall?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, no
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, non mi hai ascoltato
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, doppio clic sull'eseguibile
<anoncn_78> ma io non lo vedo l'eseguibile all'interno della cartella
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, non posso andare oltre
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, qui siamo sul canale di supporto a ubuntu, e quel pacchetto è esterno
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, hai domandato già sul forum?
<anoncn_78> capisco...ma è su ubuntu che lo installo
<anoncn_78> cercherò nel forum,grazie
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, ultima cosa: mi dici a cosa servono questi comandi ? sudo apt-get install build-essential
<anoncn_78> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<anoncn_78> lo consigliano in un post del forum ubuntu prima di installare un tar.bz2
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, servono per l'installazione dei due pacchetti citati
<cristian_c> !apt | anoncn_78
<ubot-it> anoncn_78: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<anoncn_78> ok,procedo.....grazie
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ma nel tuo caso non devi installare niente
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, rischi di fare danni
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, allora mi arrendo...non so come procedere
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, hai domandato già sul forum?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, io sapevo che si poteva scaricare firefox stand-alone
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, non ancora....ma non ho voglia di aspettare 3 giorni per avere una risposta
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, solo che non l'ho mai fatto personalmente
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, eh, ma così rischi di aspettare di più XD
<anoncn_78> ok,grazie di tutto
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, tu intanto falla, non ti costa niente
<anoncn_78> si,la faccio.....
<cristian_c> magari ti rispondono subito, magari no
<cristian_c> non devi mica spendere soldi per postare :P
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, il punto è che così mi sento con le mani legate,ho scaricato quel programma di cui parlavo prima,per linux...è un pacchetto tar.gz  devo installarlo,altrimenti non ha senso usare questo SO se nn posso muovermi liberamente
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, e cosa c'entra firefox?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, firefox beta 21 è un altro pacchetto scaricato per tentare di risolvere il problema che ho con la 20.0
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, mi sembra esagerato che non puoi aspettare per una cosa del genere
<cristian_c> in fondo si tratta di un browser, serve a navigare
<anoncn_78> cristian_c. posso aspettare tranquillamente,il punto è che ho l'ansia da pacchetto....e questo che nn mi và
<anoncn_78> ho fatto un nuovo backup stamattina
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, il punto è che usi firefox perché ti piace
<cristian_c> non perché ti manchino le alternative
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, e usare un altro browser per qualche giorno non è la fine del mondo
<anoncn_78> ho messo opera infatti
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, eh.
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, notte e grazie per i consigli. Alla prossima....vado a fare delle prove con una live usb
<dario_> ciao volevo installare il programma redshift.. solo che visto che non è molto conosciuto volevo chiedervi se è affidabile e se posso stare tranquillo
<cristian_c> !redshift
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'redshift'
<cristian_c> dario_, dove si trova?
<dario_> su USC
<dario_> posso installarlo tranquillamente?
<cristian_c> -,-
<krabador> dario_, deciditi
<dario_> su ubuntu software center
<krabador> da una parte chiedi 'sta roba
<cristian_c> dario_, che release?
<dario_> ok chiedo qui
<krabador> e guarda caso, questo non è il canale giusto
<dario_> 12.04.2
<dario_> krabador, non è astronomia
<cristian_c> Adjusts the color temperature of your screen
<dario_> cristian_c, esatto
<dario_> siccome non è molto conosciuto non vorrei che poi mi incasina i repo e la distro
<cristian_c> dario_, che c'entrano i repo?
<dario_> c'è mi incasina le dipendenze volevo dire
<cristian_c> dario_, i repo si incasinano se aggiungi i ppa
<dario_> perchè mi era stato detto che spesso i software poco conosciuti potrebbero dare problemi e il classico errore quando vai adare il sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> dario_, non se installi i programmi di ubuntu dal suo bravo software center
<dario_> allora scarico tranquillo?
<krabador> dario_, ci dai la responsabilità?
<dario_> ahahah nono
<dario_> però boh a me mi dicevano di non installare software poco conosciuto perchè poi incasina la distro
<dario_> sono abbastanza nuovo di linux operciò chiedevo prima di far danni
<cristian_c> dario_, certo che il mondo è proprio alla rovescia. Aggiungono ppa a manetta senza porsi alcun problema, e invece si fanno i problemi per seguire la procedura standard
<cristian_c> mah
<dario_> cristian_c,  non ho mai aggiunto ppa infatti
<dario_> perchè leggevo sul forum che  amolti poi gli venivano gli errori quando davano il sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> dario_, la regola è semplice: tieniti alla larga da roba esterna ai repo ufficiali. Detto questo, puoi installare tutto l'installabile dal softwate center
<krabador> dario_, nessun software è sicuro al 100%, quello che c'è nel software center ha solo (molte) meno possibilità di dare problemi, che nella maggiorparte dei casi. sono di funzionamento dello stesso software
<dario_> poi ti ho detto sono nuovo, volevo chiedere prima di far danni, non mi sembra di essere stato scostumato o irrispettoso
<krabador> errori per apt-get update non possono avvenire, se si installano cose dal repository ubuntu, e la procedura avviene correttamente
<cristian_c> dario_, gli errori gli vengono perché installano roba presa chissà da dove invece che quello che offre la distro
<dario_> ah quindi
<krabador> al di la che il doftware che si è installato abbia bug gravi o meno
<dario_> ok
<dario_> quindi se installo robba dai repo ufficiale non mi si dovrebbe incasinare la distro?
<dario_> ho scaricato allora
<dario_> grazie
<krabador> la distro non si puo' incasinare se si installa roba dai repo stessi
<dario_> ah ok, solo dai ppa esterni?
<cristian_c> ppa esterni e roba esterna
<krabador> questo non significa, che il sofware dentro i repository non abbiano bug
<krabador> e ti crashino alla grande
<cristian_c> krabador, diciamo che non vanno a incasinare altri pacchetti
<krabador> cristian_c, quante volte deve essere specificato?
<cristian_c> krabador, cioè non rompe apt
<cristian_c> krabador, eh, ma è diverso da un semplice bug
<krabador> cristian_c, non ti ci mettere pure tu
<dario_> no vabbè diciamo che se non mi funziona poco male., lo disintallo, piu che altro non voglio farmi incasinare la distro
<dario_> ma non si avvia
<dario_> l0ho scaricato
<dario_> mi va in crash all'avvio
<krabador> dario_, per l'ennesima volta, se intalli roba dai repo ubuntu, e la procedura va tranquillamente a buon fine, non fai casini con la distro
<cristian_c> 23:46:03 <dario_> no vabbè diciamo che se non mi funziona poco male., lo disintallo, piu che altro non voglio farmi incasinare la distro
<dario_> c'ho una sfiga
<krabador> dario_, ecco, ma questo non vuol dire al 100% che il software che installi non abbia dei SUOI problemi
<dario_> ok
<cristian_c> appunto, se non funziona , puoi disinstallarlo e danni non ne fai
<dario_> grazie ho capito
<dario_> ma mo??
<dario_> non si può risolvere?
<dario_> pare che me la so tirata cavolo
<cristian_c> dario_, boh, dipende
<cristian_c> dario_, che de usi?
<krabador> dario_, risolvere cosa?
<dario_> lo lancio da terminale e vi dico che dice?
<dario_> non parte
<dario_> uso xubuntu
<dario_> me so portato iella da solo
<krabador> se vuoi usare quel software, preoccupati di avere correttamente tutte le dipendenze installate
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> riprova a mandarlo
<krabador> se continua a dare noie
<cristian_c> krabador, c'è un altro pacchetto
<cristian_c> krabador, redshif-gtk
<cristian_c> *redshift-gtk
<dario_> cos'è che sbaglio?
<dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5759592/
<krabador> dario_, cosa hai installato?
<dario_> ho aperto usc e ho installato redshift
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/redshift/+bug/806364
<cristian_c> segfault/assertion fail on Ubuntu 10.10/amd64 redshift 1.7
<cristian_c> !geoclue
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'geoclue'
<dario_> grazie
<dario_> quindi?
<cristian_c> dario_, installa i pacchetti geoclue
<dario_> devo installare qualche altra dipendenzaa?
<dario_> dal temrinale?
<cristian_c> dario_, si trovano nei repo di precise
<krabador> dario_, se hai un sistema a 64bit, le lib32
<cristian_c> dario_, io uso synaptic
<dario_> sudo apt-get install geoclue?
<cristian_c> anche
<dario_> no 32bit
<cristian_c> ci sono vari pacchetti
<dario_> quali devo prendere?
<dario_> ho installato geoclue ma non parte uguale
<cristian_c> dario_, prova a installare anche gli altri
<dario_> quali altri?
<dario_> ho dato da temrinale sudo apt-get install geoclue
<dario_> puoi darmi il comando?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> dario_, controlla i pacchetti nei repo
<cristian_c> ce ne sono altri
<cristian_c> dario_, facciamo una cosa
<dario_> vediamo
<dario_> ho la sensazione che stasera sarà da buttare sta distrop
<cristian_c> dario_, sudo apt-get install geoclue-*
<cristian_c> dario_, ?
<dario_> ho visto da synaptic ce ne sono un casino non installati
<cristian_c> dario_, sudo apt-get install geoclue-*
<dario_> un atttimo
<dario_> ecco
<dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5759617/
<cristian_c> sono pacchetti piccoli
<dario_> quindi?
<dario_> confermo o no?
<dario_> devo confermare cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> dario_, sì
<cristian_c> dario_, ti stai facendo delle fisime per niente
<dario_> ok graqzie sta facendo
<dario_> fisime'?
<dario_> ma che sarebbe sto geocule?
<cristian_c> dario_, le facessero tutti queste fisime quando invece fanno danni seri, allora sì che saremmo tutti più felici :D
<dario_> eheheh
<cristian_c> dario_, non lo so, ma leggo sul web che evita i crash
<cristian_c> se installati
<cristian_c> i pacchetti
<dario_> non funge ancora
<dario_> mi da questo errore
<cristian_c> Hi Andreas. It's a know bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/red... . You have to install a geoclue position provider to avoid the crash.
<cristian_c> dario_, ?
<dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5759622/
<cristian_c> dario_, vedi? Non crash più
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> *crasha
<dario_> e mo?
<cristian_c> che succede?
<dario_> dico mo che se inventamo?
<cristian_c> ?
<dario_> per farlo funzionare intendo
<cristian_c> che succede?
<dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5759622/
<cristian_c> è inutile che lo ripasti
<cristian_c> che succede?
<dario_> e te l'ho detto
<dario_> non parte niente
<dario_> manco si avvia
<dario_> almeno prima si avviava e crashava mo manco parte
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> veramente è migliorato, nel senso che non crasha più
<dario_> ok
<dario_> che possiamo fare?
<dario_> gli dobbiamo far capire dove mi trovo'
<dario_> ?
<cristian_c> dario_, sudo apt-get install gtk-redshift
<dario_> è gia alla versione piu recente
<dario_> certo che cagata di programma
<dario_> aveva pure 4 stelle
<cristian_c> dario_, quindi, hai installato sia redshift che gtk-redshift?
<dario_> così pare
<dario_> che ne so
<dario_> dice che è gia all'ultima versaione
<cristian_c> dario_, non pare, p è o non è
<cristian_c> *o
<cristian_c> dario_, ultimo comando
<cristian_c> dario_, dpkg -l | grep redshift
<dario_> e io ho installato redshift da usc e poi ho dato i comandi tuoi
<cristian_c> 00:07:46 <cristian_c> dario_, dpkg -l | grep redshift
<dario_> un secondo
<dario_> che lo past
<cristian_c> dario_, i comandi 'miei' erano un solo 'comando'
<cristian_c> che installava i pacchetti di geoclue
<cristian_c> e basta
<dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5759640/
<cristian_c> dario_, beh, diciamo che non mi viene niente in questo momento
<cristian_c> dario_, ergo, vedi un po' tu
<dario_> comunque
<cristian_c> dario_, se non ti interessa, lo disinstalli, se ti interessa, posta sul forum
<cristian_c> faciile
<dario_> vedo su launchpad quel ragazzo riportava anche il secondo errore
<dario_> guarda un pò che sei piu bravo di me in inglese
<cristian_c> dario_, ho trovato la soluzione
<dario_> grande
<dario_> qual è?
<cristian_c> redshift -l gnome-clock
<cristian_c> se usi gnome
<cristian_c> dario_, digita: redshift -l list
<dario_> uso xfce
<dario_> :(
<cristian_c> dario_, digita: redshift -l list
<dario_> te lo passo uguale anche uso xfce?
<cristian_c> il secondo comando
<cristian_c> dario_, posta e basta
<cristian_c> non dilunghiamoci
<dario_> dai anche un occhiata qui tu che capisci meglio di inglese che forse ho trovato io https://bugs.launchpad.net/redshift/+bug/808006/comments/15
<cristian_c> dario_, ma hai letto ciò che ho scritto?
<dario_> ho letto sto pastando
<dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5759651/
<dario_> tu invece hai letto quello che ho detto io?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ho visto
<dario_> e dici che non è la soluzione quella?
<dario_> mi pare di capire che bisogna compilare a mano le coordinate geografiche
<cristian_c> gtk-redshift -l geoclue:name=org.freedesktop.Geoclue.Providers.Hostip:path=/org/freedesktop/Geoclue/Providers/Hostip
<cristian_c> dario_, sempre che ci sia quella directory in gconf
<dario_> dice che non è possibile ottenere la localizzazione
<cristian_c> dario_, comunque davvero ora è tardi e hai trovato un sacco di spunti interessanti
<dario_> devi andare?
<cristian_c> dario_, allora digita il comando che ti ho suggerito
<cristian_c> fra qualche minuto sì
<dario_> sentì allora facciamo una cosa
<dario_> ritogliamo tutto e domani cerco un software simile?? sperando di trovarlo??
<dario_> tanto questo mi pare un casino
<dario_> no?
<cristian_c> dario_, come preferisci
<dario_> mi sa che è la via migliore
<chiara> buonasera a tutti
<dario_> tanto sto coso non va
<cristian_c> dario_, magari non lo sai usare
<dario_> cosa  dò cristian_c ?? sudo apt-get --purge autoremove redshift e poi sudo apt-get --purge autoremove geoclue?
<dario_> va bene così?
<cristian_c> dario_, non è meglio una classica disinstallazion e da software center
<cristian_c> più sicura certamente
<cristian_c> ?
<chiara> ho provato ad istallare ubuntu tramite usb usando unebootin.. una volta finito ho riavviato e fatto partire l'usb cambiando il boot ma non và..
<chiara> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> chiara, la partizione è in fat?
<dario_> cristian_c,  che singifica piu sicura certamente?
<cristian_c> chiara, hai controllato l'hash della iso
<cristian_c> chiara, l'hai provato in live=
<dario_> cristian_c,  mi basta dare quello??
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> dario_, perché complicarsi la vita? Non puo usare semplicemente il software center per installare/disinstallare le applicazione
<krabador> dario_, se no, da terminale, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge redshift gtk-redshift
<dario_> giusto e per geoclue?
<cristian_c> dario_, ha ragione krabador, ma ti ho consigliato USC perché è più semplice da usare, fa tutto lui
<chiara> quale partizione? la pennetta è in fat
<cristian_c> dario_, per geoclue vale lo stesso discorso
<dario_> avevo dato io sudo apt-get install geoclue o poi anche il comando tuo cristian_c con l'asterisco.. qual'è l'inverso?
<dario_> comuqnue grazie mille cristian
<cristian_c> chiara, ok
<cristian_c> dario_, io uso remove
<cristian_c> dario_, ma anche purge va bene
<dario_> sisi ma che scrivo?? che era quell'asterisco?
<krabador> chiara, cioè , hai fatto una penna usb, l'hai fatta partire ed hai eseguito l'installazione?
<chiara> per farlo partire in live dovrei usare wubi?
<cristian_c> chiara, no
<chiara> l'istallazione non mi parte
<cristian_c> chiara, esegui il boot da usb e scegli Prova ubuntu senza installarlo
<krabador> chiara, devi spegnere il pc, e farlo partire dalla chiavetta
<chiara> quando riavvio e faccio partire la pennetta rimane bloccato
<cristian_c> chiara, ma questo può dipendere da varie cose
<dario_> cristian_c, guarda qui
<krabador> chiara, rifai la pennetta formattandola con il programma dell'hp , http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool.shtml
<dario_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5759667/
<chiara> il mio pc è acer
<krabador> chiara, poi prova a rifarla usando questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<dario_> cristian_c, è tutto?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | chiara, anche questo non è male
<ubot-it> chiara, anche questo non è male: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<dario_> cristian_c, o manca qualche pacchetto?
<cristian_c> dario_, vai
<chiara> ok ora provo grazie cristian
<dario_> cristian_c, vabbè grazie comunque
<cristian_c> dario_, nel senso che puoi dirgli sì
<dario_> sisi
<dario_> cristian_c,  com'era quel comando per vedere che pacchetti ho di un certo software'?? era tipo dpkg grep | programma o qualcosa del genere
<cristian_c> dario_, dpkg -l | grep parola
<dario_> non mi rircordo precisamente com'era.. per vedere cos'ho ancora di geoclue
<cristian_c> dario_, dpkg -l | grep parola
<dario_> ok grazie
<dario_> dario@dario-AOD257:~$ dpkg -l | grep geoclue
<dario_> ii  libgeoclue-dev                         0.12.0-1ubuntu12                        C API for GeoClue (development files)
<dario_> ii  libgeoclue0                            0.12.0-1ubuntu12                        C API for GeoClue
<dario_> gli dò il --purge preso uno alla volta?
<dario_> tipo
<dario_> sudo apt-get --purge remove  libgeoclue-dev??
<dario_> e poi anche all'altro?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> dario_, quella ce l'ho anch'io installata
<cristian_c> e geoclue non l'ho installato
<dario_> ah ok, quelle due devo lasciarle?
<cristian_c> dario_, quindi lasciala dov'è
<cristian_c> sì
<dario_> ok graazie
<dario_> solo quelle due hai installare tu?? opuoi verificare per favore?? non vorrei aver tolto altro che serviva, grazi
<cristian_c> dario_, in realtà, il pacchetto -dev non è installato
<cristian_c> ma fa niente se lo lasci, eh
<dario_> ah ok
<dario_> l0altro invece sì
<dario_> quello con 0?
<cristian_c> dario_, no, ho solo quella
<cristian_c> l'altro
<dario_> ok quindi non mi sono tolto niente nel togliere geoclue
<cristian_c> libgeoclue0
<cristian_c> libgeoclue0 è installata
<dario_> okok
<cristian_c> quindi, lasciala
<dario_> volevo vedere se per sbaglio avevo tolto altro
<dario_> grazie allora
<dario_> gentilissimo come sempre
<dario_> tu non conosci un software simile?
<cristian_c> dario_, ma a che pro?
<cristian_c> a che ti serve? È così importante?
<dario_> perchè di sera fanno diventare lo schermo sull'arancione
<cristian_c> chi?
<dario_> e siccome io sto molte ore al pc permettono di non far stancare la vista e gli occhi arrossati
<dario_> su windows c'è f.lux.. qui avevo trovato questa . peròòò
<cristian_c> dario_, e comunque, se ti consiglio di non aggiungere ppa, non è che devi vivere in una capsula di vetro, eh
<dario_> ahhahaha
<dario_> ok
<cristian_c> gli sbagli li puoi fare, magari con un minimo di prudenza
<dario_> ok grazie
<dario_> ho trovato questo ma sembra una presa in giro al lavoro fatto fin'ora ahahah
<dario_> http://journeymandev.com/blog/2012/12/1/redshift-an-alternative-to-flux
<dario_> sarà che sto su xfce bohhh
<cristian_c> dario_, devo uscire
<dario_> ok ciao grazie
<dario_> ;)
<krabador> dario_, g-lux sembra esserci anche per linux
<dario_> ok adesso vedo
<dario_> ;)
<chiara> buonasera a tutti
<chiara> ho provato a istallare ubuntu tramite una pennetta usb, ho usato vari programmi universal-usb.installer, yumi e unebootin ma non riesco a farlo partire
<chiara> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<monkeyarc> salve
<monkeyarc> vorrei sapere se qualcuno ha 2 minuti perché dovrei chiedere optimusprimem ualche informazione
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-13
<monkey> buonasera
<marco_monkey> ciao a tutti
<marco_monkey> volevo chiedere se esiste un modo di verificare i driver prima di installare ubuntu su un portatile
<marco_monkey> grazie in anticipo
<marco_monkey> :)
<krabador> marco_monkey, prova ubuntu in live
<krabador> marco_monkey, se funziona a dovere, l'hardware è perfettamente supportato dal kernel
<marco_monkey> a grazie
<krabador> marco_monkey, per la scheda video , in base a quale hai, successivamente all'installazione puoi installare i driver ufficiali del brand
<krabador> piuttosto che quelli open che si installerebbero di default
<marco_monkey> quindi scarico la versione e invece di scegliere "installazione" provo "live" ?
<krabador> certo
<marco_monkey> grazie mille
<marco_monkey> buona serata
<krabador> di niente
<ciao> buongiorno raga
<ciao> chi mi aiuta ad installare libreoffice su xubuntu?
<ciao> in particolare voglio installare solo word calc e impress
<Infrid64> ciao a tutti
<vlt> ciao: Ciao
<vlt> ciao: Sul terminale scrivi `sudo apt-get install libreoffice-calc libreoffice-writer libreoffice-impress` (senza le `)
<ciao> comi installa l'ultima versione?
<vlt> ciao: Non la versione dei repository Ubuntu ma da libreoffice.org invece?
<ciao> io ho scaricato la versione da libreoffice.org
<ciao> scompattato
<ciao> ma non so quali pacchetti installare
<vlt> ciao: xché nn vuoi usare quella dei repository?
<ciao> penso di usare quella :)
<vlt> ciao: Si proprio vuoi usare i pacchetti da libreoffice.org cerca i file .deb e scrivi `sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>` sul terminale.
<vlt> ciao: (Ma non è molto facile se ha bisogno di molte dependency)
<ciao> eh lo so
<ciao> invece per eliminare un pacchetto installato con "sudo apt-get install libreoffice-calc"?
<TaLaDo> ciao, prova con sudo apt-get remove libreoffice-calc
<TaLaDo> (comunque sempre meglio usare i repo)
<akis24> giorno
<vlt> Ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao vlt
<ciao> installato tramite ppa
<ciao> ma adesso come si mette la lingua italiana?
<TaLaDo> ciao, scaricati il language pack dal sito
<vlt> ciao: Forse non ha installato i pacchetti language-it
<TaLaDo> (ecco perchè meglio usare i repo)
<CYRUS90> CIAO
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cri> giorno
<sameh> hello all here
<sameh> Linux wasla-N102SP-N100SP-N101SP 3.8.0-19-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 17 18:19:42 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<elledipi> buongiorno!
<cri> ciao
<elledipi> vorrei un aiuto
<elledipi> non sono ferrato con ubuntu
<akis24> !aiuto | elledipi
<ubot-it> elledipi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<elledipi> ok... ho ubuntu su acer one e non riesco a vedere il lettore dvd esterno
<cri> elledipi, provato a mettere dvd
<cri> e vedere se te lo onta in automatico
<elledipi> non un dvd video ma un dvd di xp per acer one
<elledipi> riavvio per farlo partire da cd ma nella schermata non compare il dvd tra i device
<cri> in poche parole cosa devi fare con questo dvd?
<elledipi> provare a reinstallare XP
<cri> devi cambiare il boot dal bios
<OverMe> reinstallare xp non c'entra con ubuntu
<elledipi> riavvio e canc quindi?
<OverMe> !chat | elledipi
<ubot-it> elledipi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<elledipi> non mi sembra non inerente
<elledipi> ho istallato ubuntu e non riesco a fare un operazione
<OverMe> ubuntu non ha effetto sul funzionamento del lettore al'avvio del pc
<cri> devi fare un dual boot
<cri> unico caso che potrebbe essere inerente XD
<elledipi> ;-) grazie cri
<OverMe> ma non è quello che ha chiesto
<cri> OverMe, lo so :-)
<cri> elledipi, passa in chat per parlare
<elledipi> perchè questa non è una chat?
<cri> elledipi, questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale
<cri> come ti è stato consigliato per cose non inerenti ad ubuntu c'e altro canale
<elledipi> ah
<elledipi> join ?
<cri> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<elledipi> ok
<cri> sitemato XD
<Ruben_> ciao a tutti!!
<cri> ciao
<Ruben_> volevo chiedervi come fare per calibrare i colori sul mio monito, perchè essendo un notebook non dispone dei tastini per cambiare contrasto ecc... sono da due mesi che cerco una soluzione al livello software che mi permetta di calibrare il colore senza risultati! Al massimo ho trovato programmi per caricare i "profili" colore che continuo a non capire come funziona!
<Ruben_> vorrei aggiungere che mentre uso windows ho il programma della scheda integrata Intel che mi permette di modificare la gamma colore contrasto, su ubuntu non trovo nulla di simile sapete consigliarmi qualcosa?
<akis24> Ruben_:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/search.php?keywords=profili+colore
<Ruben_> ok grazie mille adesso controllo!!
<cri> akis24, c'e modo di togliere icone account online
<cri> dopo aver installato gnome me ne trovo 3
<francesco1947> buongiorno ragazzi sto tentando di inviare la dichiarazione dei redditi  e per fare questo devo installare il " File internet 277All.bin che ho salvato nella scrivania . il mio sistema operativo è ubuntu 12.10 .C'è un volenteroso che mi aiuti a installare questo file?
<cri> ma non sei un po in ritardo per la denuncia '???
<francesco1947> per inviarla c'è tempo fino a settembre
<akis24> cri: vedi se fa' per te http://askubuntu.com/questions/211464/how-to-remove-online-accounts-from-system-settings
<francesco1947> ho dimenticato di dire che non capisco nulla di computer  quindi devo essere guidato passo passo
<jester-> francesco1947: forse è meglio usara applicazione winz
<francesco1947> cosa vuol dire?
<jester-> vuol dire che per windoas c'è un programma dedicato sicuramente funzioanate
<akis24> francesco1947: comunque sul sito dicono  ...
<akis24> Come fare per...
<akis24>     Utilizzare il Servizio Fisconline
<akis24>         Ottenere l'abilitazione
<akis24>         Accedere al Servizio
<cri> akis24, rimangono uguale le 3 icone
<cri> sul menu di gnome
<jester-> e guarda se c'è il prigramma per ubunut
<jester-> ubuntu o debian
<akis24> uhm scusate errore mio ..
<akis24> francesco1947:  comunque sul sito è scritto .. Si noti che una volta selezionato il link relativo al pacchetto software File Internet, viene mostrata una pagina in cui l'utente può selezionare il pacchetto da scaricare in base al sistema operativo installato
<francesco1947> ho utilizzato fisco on line etc. ma alla fine il file  è salvato sulla scrivania ma non è  installato
<jester-> francesco1947: sicuro che non c'è pacchetto deb ubuntu/debian?
<akis24> francesco1947: il riferimento era solo per farti capire se hanno messo il file anche per linux ecc
<francesco1947> c'è il file per linux ma poi lo devo installare manualmente daterminale, cosa che ho provato a fare senza riuscirci
<TaLaDo> francesco1947, hai fatto tutto dal sito dell'agenzia delle entrate?
<jester-> francesco1947: non hai piu winzoz?
<francesco1947> si . Ho bisogno in pratica di installare un file bin
<jester-> francesco1947: winz ce l'hai ancora o no
<francesco1947> vado a vedere
<davide___> Buongiorno
<davide___> Ho un problema, con Ubuntu, nella stampa con Epson Stylus Office BX305 FW PLUS,
<davide___> Qualcuno mi puo' aiutare???
<jester->  spiega il èroblema
<jester-> problema
<francesco1947> non so cosa è comunque in ubuntu software non c'è
<jester-> francesco1947: e 4 winfows ce l'hai ancora o no
<jester-> !dettagli | davide___
<davide___> Nella stampa a colori mi viene stampata la stessa parola in tre colori diversi e spostati in senso verticale, di 3mm circa...
<francesco1947> no
<davide___> la stessa parola, anzichè venir stampata ad un colore, viene stampata con 3 colori diversi su tre righe diverse e invece con Windows o stampa bianco e nero di Ubuntu, funziona correttamente
<TaLaDo> fate male a segare windows
<davide___> Sapete se devo installare driver, scaricabili da internet?
<jester-> davide___: cerca con goolge
<davide___> Già fatto, ma ho difficoltà a installare..
<jester-> cosa hai scaricato
<davide___> Voi come avete fatto con le stampanti?
<jester-> visto che ho preso una compatibile la mia funza appena la tiri fuori stalla scatola
<jester-> work out of the box
<francesco1947> devo installare da terminale un file bin salvato sulla scrivania, questo è quello che non riesco a fare
<davide___> Ho scaricato delle cartelle con dei file per Epson ma non parte l'installazione e non trovando un file con estensione *. exe, Non so cosa devo fare.
<davide___> I file, sono stati indicati da Epson, per Ubuntu...
<jester-> davide___: .exe è roaba winz leggi i flie readme e install
<davide___> Ok, grazie ma mi dovrò far aiutare da qualcuno perchè è tutto in inglese ed io ho delle difficoltà. Comunque grazie molte.
<TaLaDo> francesco1947,  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=17580
<cri> olaz
<alessio> a
<Flay> ciao a tutti
<Flay> ragazzi ho un problema
<Guest2276> mi serve aiuto
<Guest2276> ubuntu mi lagga moltissimo
<Howl> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo della comunità Ubuntu, ho letto in giro che se riscontro problemi potevo rivolgermi qui, ho riscontrato appunto un problema.
<cri> esponi
<Guest2276> io pure ho un bel problema
<cri> se non dite cosa mi pare un po difficile aiutarvi
<Guest2276> mi lagga molto ubuntu ma non so perche
<Guest2276> io lo installato
<Guest2276> ma quando lo apro lagga
<cri> lagga nel senso quando sposti le finestre va a scatti
<Howl> Il mio Ubuntu non legge gli mp3, ne online, ne quelli salvati sul disco fisso, ho letto in giro di istallare i restricted extras, ma li ho trovati già istallati, e il problema sussiste, come potrei risolvere?
<Guest2276> no quando sposto il mouse
<Guest2276> intendo lagga proprio tutto
<cri> dopo la prima fase di installazione avete aggiornato il sistema
<Guest2276> come faccio a me lagga talmente tano che non sono riuscito a fare niente
<akis24> Guest2276: che pc hai  cpu ? ram ?
<Guest2276> ho un IBM processore intel ram 2 gb
<Guest2276> 3.00 Ghz
<Guest2276> mi sai dire cosa non va?
<cri> Guest2276: scheda video
<Guest2276> VGA Standard
<cri> sarebbe a dire
<Guest2276> boh cmq non lo so
<Guest2276> tra i requisiti avevo tutto ok
<akis24> Guest2276: da terminale dai  sudo lshw  e posta risultato
<akis24> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest2276> si ora lo devo rimettere
<Guest2276> ah p.s devo installaro con il CD?
<akis24> Guest2276:  ma sei sulla live ? il cd insomma ?
<Guest2276> si
<akis24> Guest2276:  dal disco è molto lento ovviamente una volta installato vedrai  cambia musica...
<Guest2276> allora lo metto con il cd
<Guest2276> quale file devo masterizzare sul cd?
<akis24> Guest2276:  devi installarlo se vuoi ma prima meglio leggere http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<Guest2276> ok grazie ragazzi
<akis24> prego
<Howl> Per quanto riguarda il mio problema di riproduzione mp3?
<akis24> Howl:  che player usi per leggere mp3 ?
<Howl> Ho provato il nativo banshee poi "Video" e per finire ho scaricato vlc. Nessuno di questi mi ha riprodotto un file
<DavidCoq> in che formato è?
<Howl> .mp3
<akis24> Howl:  da terminale scrivi  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras e vedi se li installa
<Howl> Tutti i player partono, solo che l'audio non viene riprodotto
<akis24> Howl:  ma i file vengono letti e non si sentono ?
<DavidCoq> allora sarà un problema di audio e non di lettore
<Howl> I file vengono letti ma l'audio non viene riprodotto, esatto
<cri> Howl: provato con vlc
<Howl> Sì, ho provato con vlc!
<cri> controllato le impostazioni scheda audio
<Howl> No, cosa devo cercare? ( Questo è il risultato della stringa che mi avete dato per il terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/5760952/ )
<akis24> Howl:  a quello pensiamo dopo .. controllato icona volume per aumentare volume ?
<Howl> ahahah sì, anche i suoni di prova funzionano!
<akis24> Howl:  che versione di ubuntu hai  ?
<Howl> L'ultima, 13.04
<akis24> Howl:  dal terminale scrivi  alsamixer e vedi come sono messi i livelli del volume
<Howl> http://i.imgur.com/Pzvlo0W.png
<natalia_> salve
<akis24> Howl: e solo quello o c'è altro ancora a destra ?
<Howl> Nient'altro
<natalia_> hei ragazzi c'è qualcuno ke mi può aiutare '??!! ho un tablet con android 2.4 però adesso non si accende più, rimane bloccato sulla scritta android voglio formattare e installare ubuntu .. come posso farlo???
<cristian_> ma e collegato in hdmi
<cri> Howl: è collegato in hdmi
<Howl> Non ho capito bene cosa intendi, comunque i settaggi sono tutti standard, non ho giocato molto con le impostazioni
<cri> Howl: fisso o portatile
<Howl> portatile
<cri> ok collegate casse o sono quelle integrate
<Howl> integrate
<Howl> Adesso provo collegando casse esterne
<jester-> !tablet | natalia
<ubot-it> natalia: Ubuntu su Nexus7 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<akis24> Howl: cat /proc/asound/cards e poi posta risultato
<cri> strano che si e bloccato Natalia che hai combinato XD
<Howl> niente, nemmeno con casse esterne
<cri> Howl: per me devi selezionare uscita audio giusta
<cri> vedi se la periferica harwdare non sia hdmi
<cri> ma audio interno
<natalia_> sinceramente non lo so ..!! ma si è bloccato il software ..!!
<natalia_> non riesco nemmeno fare il recovery back
<Howl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5760991/
<cri> NATALIA IN UBUNTU-IT.CHAT
<cri> scusate il caps
<cri> natalia_: prova fastboot mode
<akis24> Howl:  apri alsamixer da terminale e premi f6  se compaiono due schede seleziona l'altra e regola i livelli di volume
<natalia_> lo portato al negozio informatico mi dicono di mandarlo alla hamlet ..!! xò loro mi installeranno di nuovo android .. vorrei provare ubuntu .. ma nn riesco a scaricarlo ..!!
<cri> natalia cambia canale se non e argomentazione prettamente di ubuntu
<akis24> lol
<cri> akis24: lol2
<Howl_> Non ho capito bene cosa è successo ma il pc si è riavviato da solo e adesso riesco ad ascoltare la musica o.O, Grazie mille!
<OverMe> -.-
<akis24> :)
<cri> capita con hdmi
<Howl_> Buon pranzo a tutti! Arrivederci!
<cri> Howl_: a te
<seph> Salve a tutti ,
<seph> Quando inserisco un cd (precisamente cd-r vuoto) mi appare un messaggio di errore che dice "Impossibile montare «Disco CD-R vuoto» La posizione è gia montata"
<seph> E quando provo ad esempio a fare un cd audio con brasero, si blocca tutto alla normalizzazione. Invece prima con ubuntu 12.10 andava tutto bene.
<seph> Lo stesso problema con qualsiasi cd , eppure il masterizzatore funziona .
<Ruben__> ciao a tutti prima sono entrato per un problema riguardante la calibrazione del monitor mi sono stati dati dei link dove non ho trovato ancora nessuna soluzione, cerco un semplice software che mi faccia cambiare la saturazione dei colori del mio notebook perch i colori sono TROPPO sbiaditi espenti, utilizzando il sistema di calibrazione colore con i profili colore non ho risolto nulla quindi sapete consigliarmi un software per ubun
<Ruben__> nessuno che può aiutarmi??
<stonygate> salve! qualcuno di voi ha una certa esperienza di bind9 o dns in generale?
<stonygate> ho un server gateway a cui accedo per internet, nel server gira php apache ecc. per accedere alle pagine devo inserire l'ip, come faccio per inserire solo il nome del server senza dover inserire l'ip?
<akis24> ciao
<stonygate> potete aiutarmi?
<akis24> !aiuto | stonygate
<ubot-it> stonygate: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<stonygate> ho un problema con i dns del server!
<akis24> esponi il problema
<stonygate> da una postazione collegata via lan al server si esegua la ricerca "mioserver" invece di apparire la pagina web del server si avvia la ricerca di alice adsl!
<enzotib> stonygate, prova con http://nome.local/
<enzotib> dove "nome" è l'hostname del pc server
<stonygate> uguale
<enzotib> stonygate, tutti e due ubuntu?
<stonygate> no uno windows l'altro server ubuntu
<enzotib> ah
<enzotib> ecco
<enzotib> stonygate, e sul server hai anche bind?
<stonygate> ho in ubuntu il dhcp abilitato, quest'ultimo non dovrebbe dare anche i dns?
<stonygate> si ho bind 9
<stonygate> con 5 configurazioni attive! Zone master
<enzotib> stonygate, nelle conf c'è definito anche il nome del server?
<stonygate> perdomani cosa intendi per definito? mioserver?
<enzotib> stonygate, hai 5 conf attive, cosa c'è in queste conf? da qualche parte è scritto che all'IP del server corrisponde il NOME del server?
<stonygate> certo!
<stonygate> te le posto?
<Flay> ciao ragazzi
<Flay> ho uand omanda
<Flay> io ho installato ubuntu
<Flay> ma ho ancora windzzoz?
<Guest13511> c'e nessuno?
<enzotib> stonygate, non è che ci capisca molto di bind, ma è chiaro che l'associazione nome/indirizzo deve stare da qualche parte, anche per il server
<akis24> Guest13511:  se lo hai installato accanto si
<stonygate> sono sicuro che dipenda o da bind o dal dhcp!
<Guest13511> si lo installato accanto
<Guest13511> ma come faccio ora ad andare su windows?
<seph> Salve a tutti ,
<seph> Quando inserisco un cd (precisamente cd-r vuoto) mi appare un messaggio di errore che dice "Impossibile montare «Disco CD-R vuoto» La posizione è gia montata"
<seph> E quando provo ad esempio a fare un cd audio con brasero, si blocca tutto alla normalizzazione. Invece prima con ubuntu 12.10 andava tutto bene.
<seph> Lo stesso problema con qualsiasi cd , eppure il masterizzatore funziona .
<stonygate> ti spiego, prima di usare il server come gateway lo usavo come semplice postazione collegata al router!
<akis24> Guest13511:  apri gparted e posta l'immagine
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest13511> immagine di cosa?
<akis24> Guest13511: apri gparted e poi fai uno screen cosi vediamo
<stonygate> in quella maniera funzionava! ora invece si verificano delle anomalie, se disconnetto internet allora il server viene riconosciuto automaticamente! come ricollego internet smette di funzionare!
<akis24> Guest13511:  oppure da terminale dai sudo fdisk -l e posta qui
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest13511> cosa dovete vedere ?  non ho capito
<vlt> Guest13511: Hai provato a tenere spinto shift mentre booting?
<Guest13511> NO
<seph> Guest13511: ma perchè cavolo hai messo ubuntu se non hai la minima idea di cosa sia ?
<Guest13511> e un sistema operativo
<Guest13511> so cos e
<seph> uau
<Guest13511> ma non so come funziona
<Guest13511> per questo che sto qui
<enzotib> stonygate, capisco, magari remix_tj può darti qualche dritta, se è in ascolto
<Guest13511> e poi anche se ho perso windows non mi spiace
<Guest13511> vabbe vado
<Guest13511> ciao
<infrid> re
<Fobus> Salve a tutti ,
<Fobus> Quando inserisco un cd (precisamente cd-r vuoto) mi appare un messaggio di errore che dice "Impossibile montare «Disco CD-R vuoto» La posizione è gia montata"
<Fobus> E quando provo ad esempio a fare un cd audio con brasero, si blocca tutto alla normalizzazione. Invece prima con ubuntu 12.10 andava tutto bene.
<Fobus> Lo stesso problema con qualsiasi cd , eppure il masterizzatore funziona .
<stonygate> arieccomi, è caduta la connessione
<stonygate> aggiornamento: se inserisco nella postazione tra i dns l'ip del server si disconnette la navigazione (visualizzazione pagine web) ma è possibile invece accedere alla pagina wed del server!
<enzotib> stonygate, uhm, sembrano problemi di routing
<stonygate> sinceramente mi sta venendo l'idea malsana di fare un proxy! forse cosi risolvo!
<stonygate> la cosa strana e che in questo momento ho inserito l'ip del router e per il momento sembra funzionare!
<stonygate> a questo punto mi sorge il dubbio! sia mica il dhcp che è mal configurato?
<stonygate> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5761540/ questa è la config del dhcp io ho il router che è 192.168.1.1 il server eth0(192.168.1.20) eth1(192.168.4.1)
<remix_tj> stonygate: non ho capito bene che vuoi far
<calimero_82> ciao ragazzi, come faccio a sapere se il mio pc è ok per lubuntu 12.10?
<akis24> calimero_82: scarichi l'immagine di lubuntu la masterizzi e provi col disco a vedere se tutto va bene casomai dopo installi
<calimero_82> io ora sto con puppy linux, solo che è un casino far partire programmi che mi interessano
<calimero_82> una volta scaricato l iso come lo metto su penna? ho puppy linux
<akis24> calimero_82:  anche da puppy si scarica e si masterizza
<calimero_82> eh ma io non ho il masterizzatore, ho solo 1 penna usb
<calimero_82> che prg uso?
<akis24> calimero_82: segui la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<calimero_82> grazie
<calimero_82> ma io sto con puppy, non c'è il creatore dischi d avvio
<Eighteen_> ciao a tutti :)
<calimero_82> ciao Eighteen
<Eighteen> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano per una cosa?
<Eighteen> perchè sto impazzendo per risolverla
<stonygate> è caduta ancora la connessione
<Eighteen> nessuno che mi può aiutare?
<Eighteen> devo solo disattivare exec-shield
<akis24> calimero_82: questo è il canale ufficiale di supporto a ubuntu il resto su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Eighteen> quindi devo chiedere su quello?
<Eighteen> io ho proprio un problema su ubuntu
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Fobus> Salve a tutti ,
<Fobus> Quando inserisco un cd (precisamente cd-r vuoto) mi appare un messaggio di errore che dice "Impossibile montare «Disco CD-R vuoto» La posizione è gia montata"
<Fobus> E quando provo ad esempio a fare un cd audio con brasero, si blocca tutto alla normalizzazione. Invece prima con ubuntu 12.10 andava tutto bene.
<Fobus> Lo stesso problema con qualsiasi cd , eppure il masterizzatore funziona .
<akis24> Fobus: che versione di ubuntu hai ora ?
<Fobus> 13.04
<Eighteen> 13
<Fobus> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<akis24> Fobus:  dmesg | grep CD-ROM e posta il risultato
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fobus> akis24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5761611/
<akis24> Fobus: neanche vengono visti
<Fobus> gia
<Fobus> ma nella 12.10 funzionava
<akis24> Fobus:  uno o due lettori ?
<Fobus> è un notebook hp ... normalissimo
<Fobus> il lettore originale del notebook ... niente di piu
<GabMus> ciao
<Fobus> akis24: ho visto che non sono l unico ad avere questo problema ... http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4375824 la domanda l ho copiata da li perchè essenzialmente riassume il mio problema
<Fobus> e ho visto che non ha risolto nemmeno lui
<akis24> Fobus: do' uno sguardo
<GabMus> ragazzi ho un problemino, per favore rispondete velocemente, che è urgente: ho un mac che praticamente ha la porta cuffie coincidente con la porta microfono. su os x si può scegliere se usare la porta come microfono o cuffie, su ubuntu da dove lo faccio?
<remix_tj> GabMus: un mac con la porta cuffie e porta microfono uguale? non mi risulta...
<GabMus> ti dico che è cos'
<GabMus> ho già fatto delle prove
<GabMus> al tempo che usavo osx, ora ho solo ubuntu
<akis24> Fobus: sei certo che funzioni ?
<Fobus> akis24: si ho anche windows su questo notenook
<Fobus> notebook*
<GabMus> per favore ragazzi, nessuno sa rispondermi? :(
<akis24> Fobus: Entra nel BIOS e vedi come è settato il CD-ROM, controlla che sia impostato come CD-ROM IDE e non CD-ROM S-ATA, altrimenti Ubuntu o altre distro linux non rilevano i dispositivi ottici! .. dal forum di ubuntu prova a vedere ..
<Fobus> akis24: è tutto ok ... è da quando ho fatto l avanzamento alla 13.04 h questo problema ... prima andava che era un gioiello
<akis24> Fobus:  provare a vedere non ti costa nulla
<akis24> Fobus:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=554516 leggi
<Fobus> ok
<Fobus> akis24: adesso ci provo finisco gl aggiornamenti e provo
<Fobus> tnto non mi costa nulla a dare una controllata
<akis24> Fobus:  a proposito con avanzamento di versione si specifica che succedono cose strane
<akis24> Fobus: cambianoi le lettere di identificazione da  /dev/sr0 a /dev/sg0 roba del genere
<akis24> Fobus: e non sarebbe riconosciuto ovviamente
<snoopy> ciao
<snoopy> nn cè nessuno disponibile?
<Fobus> akis24: scusa il disturbo tanto che ci sei ne approfitto
<Fobus> quando do l update mi da questo "errore"
<Fobus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5761728/
<Fobus> come risolvo ?
<snoopy> nn saprei
<Fobus> LOL
<snoopy> chi è il moderatore di questa chat?
<Fobus> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<snoopy> ok, qualcuno sa se esiste una versione di ubuntu per laptop con kernel configurato per la versione  HP Pavilion dv6723el
<snoopy> ??
<netfranz> hello
<netfranz> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto
<akis24> Fobus:  ma quello è uno dei repo jaunty che ci fa' li toglilo
<FLay> caio ragazzi
<snoopy> ciao
<netfranz> prima volta qua dentro
<Guest5107> ho un rpbolema
<Guest5107> allora
<netfranz> ho installata la 12.04 lts
<Fobus> akis24: sinceramente non ne ho la minima idea
<Guest5107> io quando cambio lingua
<akis24> snoopy: scarica la 13.04 masterizzi e provi da live  versioni dedicate a questo o quel pc non ce ne sono
<Guest5107> quello non mi mette in italiano ma la lascia in inglese perche?
<netfranz> da qualche giorno, appena cerco aggiornamenti, mi restituisce il seguente errore: Impossibile inizializzare le informazioni del pacchetto  Si è verificato un problema irrisolvibile durante l'inizializzazione delle informazioni del pacchetto.  Segnalare questo bug per il pacchetto «update-manager» e includere il seguente messaggio d'errore:  'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/
<netfranz> qualcuno ha idea di che possa trattarsi e come posso risolvere?
<akis24> Guest5107:  sposta la lingua italiana sopra le altre
<netfranz> grazie mille in anticipo
<Guest5107> le ho tolte tutte c'e solo tialiano
<Guest5107> ma non cambia nulla
<Guest5107> niente
<Guest5107> non funziona
<Guest5107> tutto in inglese
<Guest5107> priam alcune cose erano in italiano ora tutto inglese
<Fobus> akis24: ok risolto l ho eliminato da /etc/apt/sources.list
<akis24> Fobus:  bene rifai aggiornamento e vedi se va
<Fobus> si funziona tutto
<Fobus> =)
<akis24> bene
<Guest5107> da me non si cambia la lingua che faccio?
<akis24> Guest5107: che versione di ubuntu ?
<Guest5107> l'ultima
<Guest5107> lo messa oggi
<akis24> Guest5107: Dalle impostazioni di sistema clicchiamo su Supporto Lingue e installare oi completare installazione lingua ..
<Guest5107> ok provo aspe
<Guest5107> no niente  a me esce italiano,Ma il menu non e in italiano
<akis24> netfranz:  aggiunto ppa strani ?
<Guest5107> perfino Chromium e in inglese
<akis24> Guest5107: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<Guest5107> grazie mille :D
<akis24> prego
<Guest5107> niente non la cambia
<Guest5107> mi dice che e in italiano
<Guest5107> ma e tutto in inglese
<akis24> Guest5107: prova a riavviare
<Guest5107> si inafatti faro cosi
<Guest5107> ragazzi grazie di tutto
<akis24> di nulla
<Guest5107> oggi sara la 30 volta che vengo a fare domande
<Guest5107> xD siete grandi ma vi pagano per questo?
<akis24> Guest5107: aspettiamo la 31 :)
<Guest5107> ahahahah entro stasera sto alla 50
<Guest5107> a dopo
<akis24> Guest5107: ehhhhhh pagareeeeee tutto a gratis :)
<cristian_c> ciao, da un po' di tempo non funzionano più bene i tasti volume
<cristian_c> ad esempio, se premo toggle, l'audio si disattiva, ma se lo premo nuovamente, non si riattiva
<cristian_c> ho notato che invece in live funzionano perfettamente
<cristian_c> come posso risalire alla causa del problema?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<valrius> ciao
<valrius> mi servirebbe una info
<valrius> come faccio ad installare ubuntu su pennetta usb?
<valrius> grazie
<cristian_c> valrius, su o da?
<valrius> vorrei installarlo su pennetta per poi far partire il pc dalla pennetta
<cristian_c> valrius, quindi, la pendrive come hard disk?
<valrius> si esatto
<cristian_c> valrius, semplice, inserisci il cd live
<cristian_c> valrius, e invece che installare su hard disk, installi su pendrive
<valrius> mmmm
<cristian_c> valrius, la tratta come se fosse un hard disk
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *tratti
<valrius> diciamo che io ho il pc fuori uso e windows non parte più
<valrius> ora ho scaricato da qui l'iso di ubuntu su quest'altro pc
<cristian_c> valrius, quanti pc hai a disposizione?
<valrius> 2 uno non va e l'altro ok
<cristian_c> valrius, usa questo per l'installazione su pendrive
<valrius> e come faccio?
<valrius> se clikko sulla iso mi parte la masterizzazione
<cristian_c> valrius, masterizza la iso su cd/dvd
<cristian_c> valrius, dipende dalla iso?
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> *iso.
<valrius> ah ecco quindi devo qmc masterizzare la iso su un cd
<cristian_c> valrius, non ce l'hai la live già?
<cristian_c> valrius, come fai a installare su hard disk senza una live?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> :P
<valrius> cosa è la live?
<cristian_c> lol
<valrius> scusa l'ignoranza
<valrius> io ho solo scaricato la iso di ubuntu
<cristian_c> valrius, non hai mai usato ubuntu?
<valrius> no
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> valrius, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<cristian_c> valrius, il live ti permette di utilizzare il sistema senza installarlo da nessuna parte
<valrius> ottimo e dove lo scarico?
<cristian_c> valrius, perché gira sul cd (e in ram)
<cristian_c> valrius, semplice, masterizzi la iso su un disco
<cristian_c> valrius, quant'è grande la pendrive?
<valrius> ah ok
<valrius> 8gb
<cristian_c> valrius, magari prima controlla l'hash della iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | valrius
<ubot-it> valrius: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> valrius, il pc è vecchio o nuovo?
<valrius> un core2 quad da 4gHZ con 6gb di ram
<valrius> vecchietto
<cristian_c> ah, un dual core
<valrius> si
<cristian_c> valrius, che .iso hai scaricato?
<valrius> l'ultima
<eraldg> ciao
<valrius> quindi devo cmq masterizzare la iso di ubuntu
<eraldg> ho un problema con xubuntu
<stonygate> he he he cose da pazzi, il resolv.conf mi si modifica da solo!!
<akis24> eraldg: esponi il problema
<eraldg> ho installato xubuntu su un hp paviliono dv6000 con scheda wifi broadcom
<eraldg> quest'ultima non viene riconosciuta in alcun modo
<eraldg> ed è accaduto lo stesso con altre distro linux
<quigon> buongiorno, non mi parte più il pc sembra partire poi si blocca, qualcu no può aiutarmi xfavore
<quigon> ho su il 12.04
<eraldg> e le distro in questione sono le più recenti del momento.
<quigon> il pc è un hp zv 5452 pavilion
<eraldg> ?
<jester-> quigon: nemmeno in modalità ripristino?
<cristian_c> stonygate, succede
<jester-> stonygate: è normale èr non arlo modificare devi scegliere atomatisco solo indirizzi
<quigon> no nemmeno parte fa un paio di pagine di scrittura e si blocca alla pciamca
<jester-> quigon: provato a partire con un kernel precedente?
<quigon> si arriva al boot gli do invio dà 2 macinate di hd e poi si pianta
<quigon> ora sono in live cd
<jester-> quigon: sa di sistema compromesso facile che sia segato qualche file di sistema, hai dati da preservare?
<quigon> no
<jester-> quigon: una bella reinstallata dell 13.04 possibilemnte kubuntu
<quigon> sono previdente salvo tutto ext
<quigon> perchè il pc è troppo vecchio?
<jester-> mettici xubuntu o lubuntu allora
<quigon> no no chiedevo perche kubuntu invece di ubuntu
<jester-> perchè è un po piu veloce e ha interfaccia convenzionale
<jester-> molto configurabile
<quigon> jester-, l'unico problema è il drive del wifi ci abbiamo perso mezza giornata per farlo andare con il 12.04
<jester-> quigon: broadcom?
<quigon> si cappero!
<jester-> quigon: è lavoro di 5 minuti
<jester-> anche meno
<quigon> e come mai l'altra volta siamo quasi diventati scemi ?
<cristian_c> quigon, fatti una domanda e datti una risposta :D
<quigon> vabbene scarico la 13.04 e ci si risente se non ce la fo da solo, grazie 1000 ciao
<Adversum> salve a tutti
<Adversum> c'e' qualcuno che potrebbe rispondere ad un paio di domande ?
<Adversum> le domande riguardano l'installazione
<a7x> !qualcuno | Adversum
<ubot-it> Adversum: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> !installazione | Adversum
<ubot-it> Adversum: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Adversum> voglio installare  la distribuzione 10.04.2 ubuntu LTS  su un portatile che ha gia installato windows seven, per installare questa distribuzione devo perforza formattare l'hd ?
<jester-> Adversum: non è piu supportata
<cristian_c> Adversum, non ha senso installare una release obsoleta
<Adversum> e quale release mi consigliate ?
<jester-> Adversum: deframmenti prima winz poi scieglirai installa accanto
<a7x> Adversum, che mese siamo?
<jester-> Adversum: l'ultima
<Adversum> quindi la 13 ?
<Adversum> 13.04 ?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> Adversum: 13=2013 04=aprile
<Adversum> non sapevo che la versione dipendesse dall'anno e dal mese, scusate
<jester-> prossimo rilascio mese 10
<Adversum> okok grazie dell'aiuto
<quigon> sono riuscito a farlo ripartire da previous e mod ripristino di previous, come si fa a cotrollare che l'hd non se ne stia andando, perfavore e grazie
<jester-> quigon: partito in grafica anche?
<quigon> si era partito male con grafica da mod povv di winzozz tanto per capirci, poi ho riavviato e ora anche la grafica sembra ok
<jester-> quigon: da terminale dai: sudo touch /forcefsck  riavvia e lascia che faccia lo scandisk
<quigon> devo solo spegnere dopo il comando terminale
<jester-> quigon: riavviare
<quigon> ok ciao grazie ci risentiamo
<Adversum> salve dinuovo , ho finito di scaricare l'ultima distribuzione, quindi se ho capito bene devo far partire il live da cd , ridimensionare l'hd e poi far partire l'installazione giusto ? Oppue posso far partire direttamente l'insallazione ?
<jester-> Adversum: se hai winz e lo vuoi tenere scegli installa accanto pa prima winz va deframmentato
<Adversum> stesso con l'unita' di deframmentazione di windows giusto ? altrimenti alcuni dati che si trovano sparsi nell'hard disk potrebbero essere sovrascritti giusto ?
<jester-> giusto
<Giovanni1975> mi serve aiuto su una nuova istallazioen di ubuntu 12.04 lts...
<Giovanni1975> ...c'è qualcuno?
<Giovanni1975> lo sto istallando, ma ad un certo punto mi chiede username e pwd...
<Giovanni1975> ...inserisco una user ed una pwd a scelta, ma mi dice che sono sbagliate!
<Giovanni1975> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi???
<Giovanni1975> c'è qualcuno per aiutarmi???
<jester-> Giovanni1975: installando ti chiede di scegliere un nick e una pass
<Giovanni1975> uno user ed una pwd
<jester-> non dice che sono sbagliati
<jester-> eh
<Giovanni1975> mi dice invalid password!!!
<jester-> metti un nome e una pass che ti fara ripetere
<jester-> come fa dire invalid se ancora non è settato
<Giovanni1975> ho messo acer, come user e poi una pwd di fantasia, ma mi dice che la pwd è sbagliata!
<jester-> Giovanni1975: l'hai ripetuta la pass?
<Giovanni1975> avevo una pwd nel bios, ma ho messo quella per il login su ubuntu
<Giovanni1975> niente, mi dice sempre invalid pwd
<jester-> Giovanni1975: frega niente se la stessa del bios devi scegliere un nome e un pass e poi ridigitarla in ripet pass
<jester-> come fa a dire invalid se la pass ancora non c'è
<Giovanni1975> non lo so: per questo vi chiedo aiuto!
<Giovanni1975> è alla prima istallazione...
<jester-> Giovanni1975: intndi che installando arrivi a scelta user e pass?
<Giovanni1975> arrivo a login, poi username e poi password...
<Giovanni1975> ...logini ubunt oppure ubuntu 2D
<jester-> Giovanni1975: hai gia installato allora
<Giovanni1975> si ma sono rimasto bloccato da questo login...
<Giovanni1975> come ne esco?
<jester-> Giovanni1975: devi mettere il nick e la pass che hai scelto installando
<jester-> se no l'accetta sbagli tu
<Giovanni1975> non l'ho fatto: è questa la cosa curiosa!
<jester-> Giovanni1975: non hai scelto ne nick ne pass?
<jester-> impossibile
<Giovanni1975> ti giuro! adesso lo sto istallando!
<jester-> Giovanni1975: deciditi, sta installando e hai gia instalalto
<jester-> o pii pel culo
<Giovanni1975> no non mi sto divertendo...
<Giovanni1975> sto istallando, ma adesso ho una pagina di login...
<Giovanni1975> è la prima volta dopo la prove con la versione live
<jester-> Giovanni1975: installando non c'è nessuna pagina di login se non ha finito e riavvia
<Giovanni1975> beh, allora perchè me la dà proprio a me? che problema c'è?
<Giovanni1975> come ne esco?
<Giovanni1975> adesso provo a riavviarlo...
<Giovanni1975> ma non è capiato a nessuno?
<Giovanni1975> mah....!
<akis24> Giovanni1975:  riavvia e ricorda la pass che hai messo
<Giovanni1975> non ho mai scelto una pwd, a parte una del bios che non serve...
<jester-> Giovanni1975: se non scegli user e pass non si installa
<akis24> Giovanni1975: senza inserire user e password due volte non si continua installazione
<akis24> scusa jester ..
<jester-> quuindi vedi di trollare meglio
<Giovanni1975> ok, ma io non l'ho scelta ancora, perchè mi dice che è "invalid"???
<Giovanni1975> deve avere qualche caratteristica?
<akis24> Giovanni1975: non le hai inserite due volte identiche  spero sia chiaro
<Giovanni1975> ...tipo almeno 8 caratteri, etc.
<Giovanni1975> ok ci riprovo adesso...aspetta...
<akis24> Giovanni1975: quelle a scelta tua ..
<Giovanni1975> ci ho provato per 3 volte con user e pwd uguali: non va!
<jester-> Giovanni1975: user è uno solo è la pass che devi ripetere
<jester-> sta pure scritto
<Giovanni1975> quando mi dice che la pwd è invalid, mi invita a riscrivere anche la user!
<Giovanni1975> ma che strano!
<Giovanni1975> non si riavvia nemmeno....
<jester-> si si abbiamo capito
<Giovanni1975> vabbè. lo spengo di forza e vediamo che succede....
<Giovanni1975> ciao a tutti!
<quigon> jester-, non è ripartito con il comando da terminale non c'è un sistema di "scandisk" senza il riavvio
<jester-> quigon: farlo da live con gparted
<quigon> io ho controllato i dati smart e mi dice che ci sono 32 settori danneggiati e ricollocati, è grave?
<quigon> ho notato che il partizionamento è MBR è normale?  dentro c'è solo ubuntu
<akhilleus> Sera
<quigon> buonasera, ho controllato i dati smart del gestore dischi e mi dice che ci sono 32 settori danneggiati e ricollocati, è grave?
<infrid> è meglio che compri un hard disk nuovo
<Tony_B> sera
<Tony_B> iso 13.04 in download mi consigliate una app free per montarla ?
<Tony_B> senza masterizzarla intendo
<krabador> Tony_B, sei su windows?
<Tony_B> si xp
<krabador> Tony_B, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> questa è la soluzione migliore da windows
<Tony_B> grazie
<krabador> ma ti consiglio di formattare la penna usb prima
<krabador> con il software hp
<krabador> questo http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool.shtml
<krabador> Tony_B, se, dopo aver formattato la penna in questo modo , e usato quel software per metterci ubuntu dentro, non dovesse andare, prova il programma unetbootin
<krabador> Tony_B, questo http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<krabador> ma l'altro è preferibile
<grandeperry> ciao
<Tony_B> ok
<krabador> Tony_B, hai la chiavetta usb?
<Tony_B> si
<Tony_B> http://www.marcopoloshop.it/medias/sys_master/h37/ha1/9025078657054/10584493-9128.jpg
<Tony_B> da 8gb
<krabador> perfetto, ci vai di lusso
<Tony_B> la formatto da pc ?
<krabador> Tony_B, se non l'hai mai toccata, e dentro non c'è niente, potresti anche evitare, ma la formattazione aumenta la compatibilità
<Tony_B> no bhe è un pò che ci tappullo
<Tony_B> inoltre con mac
<krabador> Tony_B, allora formattala
<Tony_B> fat o l'altro ?
<krabador> Tony_B, se usi il software dell'hp che ti dicevo, è  preferibile
<Tony_B> ah perfetto mi era sfuggito
<Tony_B> fat32 o ntfs ?
<Tony_B> vado di NTFS che mi par di ricordare sia per file + grossi di 4gb
<it-39> sera
<chiara> buonasera a tutti ^^ ho qualche dubbio sul partizionamento, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<chiara> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano con le partizioni?
<krabador> chiara, solo se poi ci installi ubuntu
<chiara> certo!
<chiara> il mio dubbio era.. come posso installare ubuntu su una piccola partizione già creata?
<chiara> quando mi chiede dove voglio installare mi dice che se voglio usare partizioni più piccole devo usare lo "strumento di partizionamento manuale" mi pare
<chiara> ho provato ma è arabo per me
<krabador> chiara, devi entrare in quella schermata
<krabador> selezionare a mano la partizione desiderata
<krabador> cliccare su "modifica"
<krabador> settare il punto di mount su   /
<krabador> proprio lo slash , /
<krabador> fare ok
<krabador> verificare che grub venga installato nello stesso disco della partizione
<krabador> ovvero /dev/sdx
<krabador> dove x è variabile , in base al disco. se la partizione da te selezionata è /dev/sda1 , il disco in cui deve essere installato grub sarà /dev/sda
<chiara> ok quando mi chiede di inserire ntfs, ext? non mi ricordo di preciso c'erano molte opzioni
<krabador> ext4
<krabador> ext4 con journaling
<chiara> perfetto ext4 con journaling  con mount / e verificare grub
<krabador> chiara, hai un disco solo, in quel pc, vero?
<chiara> sisi è un solo disco partizionato
<chiara> in 3
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> allora
<krabador> quando fai partizionamento manuale, grub in automatico sarà giò deove deve essere
<krabador> sarà gia settato dove deve essere
<chiara> ok
<krabador> seleziona la tua partizione, modifica, punto di mount come  / , ext4 con journaling e dai tutti gli ok
<chiara> perfetto.. devo sapere altro?
<krabador> no, successivamente ti chiederà l'utente, la password di accesso
<krabador> ti sconsiglio formalmente la crittografia
<krabador> chiara, ad inizio installazione , prima del partizionamento, assicurati di avere le spunte su installazione aggiornamenti , e software di terze parti
<chiara> software di terze parti mi serve?
<krabador> si, ti metterà codeco
<krabador> codec
<krabador> ed il driver closed per la scheda, se ce n'è uno
<krabador> che scheda grafica hai ?
<chiara> hmmm ora non ricordo
<chiara> è un portatile intel
<chiara> ultima domanda.. se volessi cancellare ubuntu da una partizione per metterlo in un altra.. perchè per ora ho fatto qualche impiccio con queste partizioni
<chiara> si può fare?
<krabador> puoi semplicemente fomattare la partizione "sbagliata"
<krabador> e installarlo su quella che vuoi
<chiara> giusto..
<chiara> grazie mille krabador mi sei stato davvero d aiuto
<krabador> lo puoi anche far fare al gestore di partizioni, al partizionamento manuale, durante l'installazione
<chiara> anche gparted lo fa?
<krabador> ovviamente
<chiara> ok
<krabador> solo che se lo fai prima dell'installazione
<krabador> eviti a grub di rilevarla
<krabador> e di creare una voce apposita
<chiara> ok..ora provo a fare il tutto..
<chiara> grazie davvero ^^
<krabador> ciao
<chiara> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-14
<N0Way_> qualcuno sveglio ?
<N0Way_> sapete perche' la num keypad nn funziona piu' ?
<Antonio_> ciao
<Antonio_> ho un problema con i file rimossi su ubuntu 12.10
<eolo> ciao
<tony_B> salve
<tony_B> sto provando ad installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu su un eeepc
<tony_B> mi dice questo https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/v/1017056_268479419957059_1201784934_n.jpg?oh=36171b204a2d1ef7c016b421a759539b&oe=51BC6771&__gda__=1371367299_943f7e47506fc1aa7e1e422f7ba54680
<akis24> giorno
<vlt> Buongiorno
<tony_B> iorno
<tony_B> vi lascio il link con il problema grazie per l'aiuto http://www.tonybellardi.net/ubuntu-su-eee-pc-x101ch/
<quigon> buondì, ho notato da gestore disco che ci sono 32 settori danneggiati e ricollocati, è grave ? e ho visto anche che la partizione è in MBR non è roba da win? io ho solo ubuntu
<quigon> perche a volte il pc è un pò duro a partire a volte devo accendere e spegnere 2 volte perchè si avvii
<akis24> quigon: i settori danneggiati fanno presagire che quel disco sta' per morire..  la partizione come dici tu in mbr e solo la parte interessata all'avvio del disco a prescindere dal sistema .. fare backup e prepararsi alla sostituzione
<quigon> morirà a breve ?
<quigon> mi rispondo da solo: ci vorrebbe un chiaroveggente :D
<akis24> quigon:  se è come dici tu potrebbe
<akis24> quigon: se hai un disco live di ubuntu fallo avviare e poi da terminale dai sudo fsck /dev/sdaX ti dara' un resoconto dello stato del disco
<quigon> ok 1000 grazie faccio subito
<Marco> buongiorno, posso avere un aiuto?
<vlt> !aiuto | Guest91466
<ubot-it> Guest91466: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest91466> Ho un problema con l'istallazione di ubuntu, dopo aver partizionato il disco e proseguito con l'istallazione "manuale" da cd e formattato la frazione da 16 gb (in questo caso) come ext4 per i file system / e un'altra partizione da 1 gb per lo swap, al riavvio del pc le due partizioni risultano vuote e non formattate.
<quigon> ho fatto quel controllo disco da terminale in live e questo è il risultato  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5763951/
<akis24> quigon:  la x va sostituita con il numero di unita' /dev/sdaX = /dev/sda1
<quigon> ok riprovo scusa
<akis24> figurati
<akis24> Guest74223: come hai formattato in fase di installazione ? hai messo la spunta su formattare ?
<akis24> Guest91466: : come hai formattato in fase di installazione ? hai messo la spunta su formattare ?
<Guest91466> sì, ho formattato ext4
<akis24> pardon ..
<akis24> Guest91466: hai spuntato la casella per formattare  ?
<Guest91466> sì
<quigon> sostituita x con X risultato identico
<TaLaDo> quigon, X?
<Guest91466> devi mettere il numero della partizione del disco non la x maiuscola
<TaLaDo> sda1 sda2 sda99
<quigon> ah ...
<TaLaDo> lol
<akis24> Guest91466 seu sulla live ora ?
<akis24> sei*
<akis24> ciao TaLaDo
<quigon> avendo solo ubuntu cosa devo mettere 1?
<TaLaDo> ciao akis24
<Guest91466> no, ho già installato windows, volevo affiancare anche linux, ma sto lavorando da win
<akis24> quigon: dai  sudo fdisk -l e posta il risultato
<akis24> quigon:  se hai un solo disco /dev/sda1 ovviamente
<Guest91466> deve fare attenzione perchè magari nel sda1 ha installato lo swap, e nel sda2 linux
<quigon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5763971/
<akis24> quigon:  /dev/sda1
<Guest91466> sda1
<akis24> Guest91466:  avvia la live e poi con gparted le formatti e posti uno screen
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest91466> ecco, ma come faccio ad avviare gparted dalla versione di prova di linux? non risulta nella barra delle applicazioni (scusa ma non ho esperienza con linux)
<akis24> Guest91466:  gparted è presente sulla live guarda meglio
<quigon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5763983/
<Guest91466> devo aprirlo dal centro app di linux?
<akis24> quigon:  sembra tutto a posto ..
<akis24> Guest91466: aprilo credo si trovi sugli " strumenti di sistema " o dal centro applicazioni vedi tu
<Guest91466> comunque: http://dumpshare.net/images/497Partizioni.png
<quigon> ...quindi il disco non sta morendo? :(
<Guest91466> i primi due sarebbero le parti per ubuntu, f: è un hd esterno non farci caso
<akis24> quigon:  da quello che si legge li no
<akis24> Guest91466:  hai winz 8 ?
<Guest91466> 7
<quigon> ok grazie intanto; come mai allora è così duro a partire tipo: accendo due giri di hd e si ferma spengo riacc e va
<akis24> Guest91466: comunque sull'immagine non hai nessuna partizione in ex4 o swap
<Guest91466> eh infatti, è quello che mi fa strano, eppure li ho formattati...
<Guest91466> e per di più risultano entrambi vuoti
<quigon> a volte non va proprio e devo ripristinare da previous e riavv iare 2 volte
<Guest91466> quigon, che alimentatore hai?
<quigon> il suo dell'hp zv 5200 pavilion
<akis24> Guest91466:  rifai la procedura e accertati di formattare  li non c'è traccia
<Guest91466> ok, rieseguo la procedura e ti informo, grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<quigon> avevo lo stesso problema in dual boot win partiva regolare e ubu si piantava ho installato solo ubuntu e come prima
<akis24> quigon: fallo partire in recovery mode e controlla filesystem e che non ci siano pacchetti danneggiati
<akis24> quigon:  è la seconda opzione di avvio che vedi all'avvio se guardi bene
<quigon> si ci sono 32 settori danneggiat e ricollocati su gestore d
<akis24|granita> quigon:  faccio colazione la granita si scioglie ..
<quigon> e lo faccio una si e una no quella del recovery
<quigon> aspetto
<akis24> quigon: fai un controllo con gparted e vedi che ti dice  il resto sono procedure in cui si rischierebbe di rovinare tutto
<Marco> Cerco quello che mi ha aiutato prima per il problema delle partizioni
<Guest49227> akis.
<akis24> Guest49227:  ?
<Guest49227> ho reinstallato, dato che la voce era di disinstallare l'so precedentemente installato (ubuntu), e, come prima, le partizioni create risultano ancora vuote e non formattate
<Guest49227> in questo caso me ne ha create 3, dato che ho proseguito con l'installazione guidata
<akis24> Guest49227: sei sulla live ?
<Guest49227> di nuovo no, se vuoi apro la chat da live
<Guest49227> comunque: http://dumpshare.net/images/303Partizioni2.png
<akis24> Guest49227: il discorso è questo winz non vede le partizioni di linux ... con la live si  quindi
<Guest49227> ok accedo alla live
<Marco123456> akis, sono da live
<akis24> apri gparted Marco123456
<Marco123456> non ne sono capace :?:
<akis24> Marco123456:  dai cercalo sulle applicazioni
<Marco123456> ok ce l-ho fatta, scusa la punteggiatura ma mi ha messo la tastiera in inglese
<quigon> akis24: gparted è un programma? devo installarlo?
<davegarath> Marco123456: se la rivuoi in ita digita sul terminale : ` setxkbmap it '
<davegarath> quigon: di norma dovresti già averlo installato
<Marco123456> eccole le partizioni formattate, finalmente
<quigon> davegarath: ora sono in live , dove lo trovo ...fra le applicazioni?
<Marco123456> io sono andato nella cartella di ubuntu e ho cercato gparted, se no non lo avrei mai trovato...
<davegarath> quigon: la prima cosa che faccio quando mi loggo è aprire un terminale ;) prova ad aprire il terminale e digitare ` sudo gparted '
<Marco123456> akis24, ecco lo screen, mi sembra tutto a posto, no_ http://i44.tinypic.com/2zh1sf7.png
<akis24> Marco123456:  vediamo
<davegarath> quigon: man dalla dash se cominci a scrivere gpar.. dovrebbe comparirti. se davvero manca ( strano ) lo puoi sempre installare : da term : ` sudo apt-get install gparted '
<akis24> Marco123456: si sei a posto hai le partizioni
<quigon> ho già fatto
<quigon> cosa dovrei fare con gparted?
<Marco123456> ok, per; ora come faccio a scegliere da boot se usare ubuntu o win_ in automatico si apre sempre win
<davegarath> quigon: non lo so :) di solito si usa per gestire le partizioni dei dischi non so cosa ci devi fare tu
<akis24> Marco123456: durante l'installazione di solito mette il botloader sul disco di avvio
<Marco123456> no, purtroppo non ho la possibilit' di scegliere ubuntu
<akis24> Marco123456:  all'avvio non hai grub ?
<Marco123456> no akis
<quigon> controllare l'hd mi dicono
<davegarath> quigon: ma tu che problema hai ?
<quigon> sistema duro a partire
<quigon> ho solo ubuntu
<akis24> Marco123456: dovresti reinstallare grub forse lo hai messo sulla partizione dove hai ubuntu
<quigon> e come si fa
<Marco123456> quindi vado su win e installo grub, tutto li_
<akis24> Marco123456: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub#Ripristino
<Marco123456> ok grazie provo
<quigon> davegarath: devo fare on off un paio di volte prima che si avvii
<quigon> su gparted vedo sda1 , sda2 e sda5 rispettivamente ext4   extended e linux swap secondo me c'è la 2 che non ci dovrebbe essere
<quigon> ha ora ho capito dentro la sda2 c'è la linux swap
<quigon> che è sda5.... capito forse è una parola grossa per me :)
<Marco123456> akis24, non c'è un programma con una gui più accessibile ad un utente poco esperto come me?
<Marco123456> (sto parlando di grub)
<davegarath> quigon: cosa vuol dire che devi fare un off un paio di volte prima che si avii ?
<Marco123456> non ci capisco niente di grub
<Marco123456> akis24, ho bisogno di un ultimo aiuto, ho installato easyBCD, ho aggiunto una voce di tipo GRUB2 e quando la apro da boot mi dice di dare dei comandi ma io non ci capisco niente e non so cosa digitare
<Marco123456> Entry #2 Nome: Linux BCD ID: {9fd09324-00fa-11e2-b122-e843d2b8539d} Drive: C:\ Percorso del gestore di boot: \NST\AutoNeoGrub0.mbr
<fleurtherock> meglio in #sventrapapere-it
<TaLaDo> ?
<Flay> ciao a tutti
<Flay> c'e nessuno?
<Guest36031> buon giorno
<Guest36031> c'e qualcuno che mi sappia dire come installo Java su Ubuntu?
<cri> ciao
<flo__> ehm.. c'è qualcuno? :)
<flo__> :(((((((((((((((((((
<Infrid64> ciao a tutti
<chim__> hi please
<chim__> i want to download ubuntu.img
<chim__> can someone help me
<chim__> ?
<davegarath> !english | chim__
<ubot-it> chim__: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<chim__> davegarath, preferirei scrivere in italiano che parlo bene pero mi sa che in pochi mi capiranno percio ...
<davegarath> chim__: questo è il canale italiano
<davegarath> parliamo tutti italiano
<chim__> haaaaa
<chim__> non me ne son accorto grazie ragazzi
<chim__> allora come dicevo, da un po che mi stuffo a cercare il file ubuntu da scaricare per il mio tenerissimo netbook che non regge piu a windows
<Adversum> salve a tutti, ho installato ubuntu 13.04 con successo su vm ware, il problema e' che l'audio non c'e'. Girando per vari forum ho trovato varie soluzioni tra cui aggiornare il kernel, l'ho fatto ma non e' successo nulla. Potrebbe essere qualche prolbema con vm ware?
<davegarath> Adversum: non ho capito, hai installato ubuntu su una macchina virtuale ?
<Adversum> esatto perche' mi serve solo per pochi giorni, dato che e' imminente l'esame che devo fare non posso perderci molto tempo dietro, poi con calma lo installero' non su una macchina virtuale
<davegarath> Adversum: e stai cercando di "sharare" la tua scheda audio locale con la macchina virtuale immagino. Posto che non ho mai sperimentato la cosa, hai installato quanto meno i vmware tools ?
<Adversum> hum...no
<davegarath> Adversum: poi apri un bel terminale e vedi se ubuntu vede una scheda audio digitando il comando ` sudo lspci '
<davegarath> se non lo capisci postalo su pastebin e copia qua il link
<davegarath> !paste | Adversum
<ubot-it> Adversum: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Adversum> si mi vede una scheda in bridge
<Adversum> ok un secondo
<davegarath> Adversum: quanto meno dovranno service poi i vmware tools anche perché la scheda audio è della tua macchina non so come vmware la "shari"
<Adversum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5764559/
<davegarath> Adversum: comincia ad installare i vmware tools
<Adversum> si infatti vi stavo appunto scrivendo che provero' ad installare i vmware tools e poi vi faro' sapere
<Adversum> grazie per l'aiuto
<Cri> ciao
<akis24> ciao
<dimitri_> salve, ho installato il nuovo 13.04. Ora l'interfaccia è cambiata ma non ho più le icone del file manager
<chahal> ho ubuntu 12.04 sul mio portatile ...posso installare 13.04 ?
<cristian_c> chanalche portatile è?
<cristian_c> chahal, che portatile è?
<chahal> HP 630
<dimitri_> salve. come faccio a ricostruire le icone e alcune cose dell'interfaccia MATE che dopo l'upgrade alla 13.04 si è scompinata ?
<cristian_c> chahal, diciamo che la gma non aiuta
<cristian_c> chahal, ti conviene provarla in live
<chahal> cosa sarebbe scusa ?
<cristian_c> dimitri_, hai un pc sufficientemente potente?
<cristian_c> chahal, lol
<chahal> lol
<dimitri_> abbastanza
<cristian_c> chahal, scusa, come hai installato ubuntu?
<dimitri_> ho solo fatto upgrade alla 13.04
<cristian_c> dimitri_, installalo in macchina virtuale, e ricopi la configurazione
<cristian_c> dimitri_, non è un gran metodo
<dimitri_> avevo cinnamon ma non va bene con la 13.04 e l'ho tolto
<chahal> e fatto x linux questo...era con linux quando ho comprato
<cristian_c> chahal, ah
<dimitri_> a me non piace Unity e vorrei una interfaccia gnome
<cristian_c> chahal, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<chahal> il venditore mi aveva installato 12.04
<cristian_c> chahal, cos'ha che non va la 12.04?
<dimitri_> MATE mi sta bene ma le icone del file manager, ad esempio, non escono più ho solo dei quadratoni e vado alla cieca
<cristian_c> dimitri_, al momento non mi viene nient'altro rispetto a quanto ti ho suggerito :)
<chahal> cm io uso la chiavetta x internet...questa nn sopporta tutte le chiavette...volevo comprare 4g ma se nn prende che faccio ?
<chahal> ho 5 chiavette e prende solo una
<cristian_c> chahal, non so se la 13.04 le supporta
<cristian_c> chahal, che modem è?
<cristian_c> chahal, magari non hai capito come farla funzionare
<chahal> questa sopporta solo huavei...
<chahal> una vechhia
<cristian_c> chahal, la 12.04 è molto stabile, dura 5 anni, la 13.04 dura 9 mesi
<dimitri_> concordo che non sia un buon metodo ;-)
<cristian_c> dimitri_, lo so, ma hai altre idee? XD
<chahal> o capito
<chahal> allora lascio questa
<dimitri_> ho trovato un post su cosa fare dopo aver installato 13.04
<cristian_c> chahal, pià che altro devi capire come far funzionare le altre 4
<dimitri_> lo sto leggendo e poi ti dico
<cristian_c> chahal, se soltanto ci dicessi i modelli :D
<chahal> si certo
<cristian_c> chahal, dubito che tutte e 4 siano incompativi
<cristian_c> sarebbe una grossa sfiga :D
<chahal> e di vodafone k3806
<chahal> e cosi cristian_c
<cristian_c> chahal, le altre?
<cristian_c> 3
<chahal> k 3806 z
<cristian_c> sempre vodafone :D
<chahal> altra e uguale
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> e l'ultima?
<chahal> un altra e di wind
<chahal> ma nn lo so che modello e
<cristian_c> che non ti ricordi?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> va beh
<chahal> ecco
<chahal> one touch x310e
<chahal> lol
<cristian_c> chahal, leggo che sono riusciti ad installare la k3806 su ubuntu 12.04 :)
<chahal> mi connete....ma nn apre la pagina
<vinello> dns ?
<cristian_c> chahal, hai guardato il credito P
<cristian_c> ?
<chahal> e certo
<chahal> anke ora sono cn chiavetta
<chahal> solito sim
<chahal> ho provato
<cristian_c> chahal, allora: devi disattivare la richiesta del pin
<chahal> anke quello ho fatto
<chahal> lol
<masterhand> c'ho qualche problema col bootloader di w8
<chahal_> cristian_c
<akis24> masterhand: hai installato ubuntu con win8 ?
<chahal_> no
<cristian_c> chahal_ , asp
<chahal_> e solo ubuntu
<akis24> chahal: non era riferito a te
<chahal_> scusa
<cri> ciao
<Guest25086> ciao ragazzi,ho una curiosità,dato che mio portatile è vecchio tipo 2003 ,ho preferito lasciare ubuntu10.04 e pare va tutto bene ,il punto è che io avevo letto che nn sarebbero state rilasciate aggiornamenti e supporti vari da maggio,però quando aggiorno da terminale e o dal gestore pare c siano ancora...comè possibile?
<krabador> Guest25086, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<krabador> Guest25086, reimposta i repository come indicato nella guida
<Guest25086> grazie krabador
<krabador> Guest25086, di niente
<Guest25086> krabador scusami,ho fatto come hai detto,ho sostituito repository e anche backports e proposed nello stesso file e salvato,però mi da qualche errore con l'update sa terminale ,è normale oppure ho sbagliato
<Guest25086> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5765035/
<krabador> Guest25086, torna nel /etc/apt/sources.list rimouovi backport e proposed salva e ridai l'update da terminale
<Guest25086> provo...
<Guest25086> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5765048/ stessa cosa pare succede
<enzotib> buonasera
<krabador> enzotib, l'utente Guest25086 segnala http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5765048/ dopo aver sostituito i repository della 10.04 con quelli EOL dalla guida wiki
<krabador> Guest25086, puoi postare il tuo attuale /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Guest25086> subito...
<Guest25086> non me lo pastabin,quando premo paste mi da un riquadro con quelo che ho postato ...posto qui?
<enzotib> krabador, Guest25086, effettivamente sembra che sul server manchi qualcosa
<Guest25086> con scritto download as text
<enzotib> krabador, che poi lucid c'è ancora su archive.ubuntu.com
<Guest6720> Salve a tutti, ho riscontrato un problema con l'ultima versione di kubuntu : quando accedo al mio account utente mi viene una schermata nera e non parte( questo è successo dopo la seconda volta che ho apperto l'account):chi mi può aiutare considerando ke non sono molto pratico di kubuntu?
<Guest25086> enzotib , perdonami che faccio lascio così come mi ha consigliato krabador oppure torno a set di prima(come?)
<enzotib> Guest25086, perché sei passato ai repo old-releases, mi pare che quelli standard funzionino ancora
<krabador> Guest25086, per il momento puoi reimpostare quelli standard
<Guest25086> mmm...va bene ma come? cioè non so dove prendere il precedente contenuto di /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> Guest25086, riapri /etc/apt/sources.list, di cui comunque vorrei vedere una copia, e reimposti i repository come indicato qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<krabador> mettendo il nome corretto della distribuzione
<Guest25086> karabador , la copia te la posso postare qui,pastebin non mi da link,e scusami ma sul link che mi hai mandato non ci sono repository per  10.04
<Guest25086> krabador , metto lucid al posto di raring?
<Guest25086> krabador ,  rimesso i repo lucid http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5765155/
<krabador> Guest25086, perfetto
<krabador> Guest25086, allora per il momento puoi andare avanti cosi', fino a quando ubuntu staccherà questi repo
<krabador> quando ti daranno errore, imposta gli EOL , come nella guida
<Guest25086> krabador ,grazie  ah ecco la copia con gli eol che avevo impostato e mi dava errori quando facevo update http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5765167/
<krabador> ok, erano corretti, ma non ancora attivi
<Guest25086> ok,grazie,ciao!
<krabador> ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> da un po' di tempo non funzionano più i tasti del volume
<cristian_c> in particolare non funziona bene il toggle, nel senso che se lo premo, l'audio si disattiva, me se lo premo nuovamente, non si riattiva
<cristian_c> ho provato in live e i tasti funzionano lì
<cristian_c> come posso scoprire la causa del problema?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<fabiogorgo> salve a tutti sono un novizio di ubuntu 13.04, dopo aver aggiornato mi ha bloccato tutti gli aggiornamenti a causa di un errore sconosciuto, che faccio riinstallo tutto? Cambio versione?
<krabador> fabiogorgo, hai modo di postare l'errore di cui parli?
<a7x> devi darci qualche informazione in più fabiogorgo
<fabiogorgo> i provo
<m8> conoscete qualche soluzione hardware\software per realizzare un piccolo thin client?
<cristian_c> m8, c'è la sezione sul wiki
<cristian_c> !ltsp | m8
<ubot-it> m8: ltsp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/UbuntuLtsp
<fabiogorgo> mi dice che il tipo di errore è Type exception System error. E: the package ttf-mscorefonts installer needs to be reinstalled but i can't find an archive for it
<fabiogorgo> dipendenze irrisolte
<a7x> fabiogorgo, sudo apt-get update
<fabiogorgo> l'update software è bloccato e non si apre piu
<a7x> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts
<a7x> vai di terminale
<fabiogorgo> ok
<fabiogorgo> ho fatto l'update
<fabiogorgo> adesso ho dato il secondo comando ma mi dice che non trove il pacchetto di ttf-mscorefonts
<fabiogorgo> ah, grazie 1000
<a7x> mh
<fabiogorgo> è la prima chat e non speravo in una risposta cosi veloce
<a7x> ha deciso di andare?
<a7x> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ubot-it> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.4+nmu1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 27 kB, installed size 131 kB
<a7x> ok
<fabiogorgo> dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto ttf...
<m8> cristian_c,
<m8> :o
<a7x> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<a7x> prova così fabiogorgo
<fabiogorgo> scusa con che comando? solo l'ultimo
<fabiogorgo> ?
<cristian_c> m8, ?
<m8> ltsp?
<m8> ma robe tipo raspberry
<fabiogorgo> non funziona
<fabiogorgo> sempre impossibile trovare
<cristian_c> m8, thin client è :D
<m8> serve sempre boot da pxe?
<a7x> fabiogorgo scusa
<a7x> cat /etc/isue
<m8> cioè thin client non può essere la distro che ha su un client rdp?
<a7x> cat /etc/issue
<a7x> (con due s)
<a7x> cosa ti risponde?
<a7x> poi, copia l'errore per intero, e reincollalo
<fabiogorgo> ubuntu 13.04/n/z con gli slash nell'altro senso
<m8> cristian_c, non è thin client se non boota da pxe?
<fabiogorgo> Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto ttf-mscorefonts fabrizio@fabrizio-K56CM:~$ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l  fabrizio@fabrizio-K56CM:~$  /n/z bash: /n/z: File o directory non esistente fabrizio@fabrizio-K56CM:~$
<cristian_c> m8, e come lo faresti funzionare? :D
<cristian_c> m8, il thin client è soltanto un terminale
<m8> cristian_c, il server può essere qualsiasi pc acceso nella rete
<m8> da cambiare all'occorrenza
<fabiogorgo> <a7x> hai potuto vedere?
<cristian_c> m8, certo
<m8> però perchè devo aver su  un server pxe?
<cristian_c> m8, perché il client si connette al server, carica il kernel da lì
<m8> e poi può connettersi a qualsiasi pc?
<fabiogorgo> il divieto è scomparso ma me lo aveva gia fatto, alla prossima accensione ricomparirà lo so perchè resta sto archivio inesistente
<fabiogorgo> ho fatto l'update ma continua a non trovarre i pacchietti
<cristian_c> m8, credo che si possa connettere al pc server
<m8> mmm
<fabiogorgo> qualcuno puo aiutare un povero novizio di ubuntu?????
<fabiogorgo> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto ttf-mscorefonts fabrizio@fabrizio-
<a7x> fabiogorgo, ma hai sbagliato comando
<fabiogorgo> boh
<a7x> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<fabiogorgo> scusa l'imbranataggine
<a7x> ti sei dimenticato di scrivere '-installer' alla fine
<m8> cristian_c, non mi sembra la soluzione :)
<m8> quello che devo fare è molto più semplice
<fabiogorgo> adesso mi da una schermata del terminale con la licenza da sottoscrivere
<fabiogorgo> ma non posso fare niente
<fabiogorgo> come faccio ad accettarla
<fabiogorgo> ?
<fabiogorgo> configurazione in corso - scritto in rosso sopra
<fabiogorgo> TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA                                           │                                                                                │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE                              │                                                                                │ IMPORTANT-READ CAREFULLY: This Microsoft End-User License Agreement            │ ("EULA") is a l
<cristian_c> m8, cosa devi fare?
<fabiogorgo> non lo so
<a7x> fabiogorgo immagino premendo invio
<a7x> oppure TAB per cambiare la risposta
<fabiogorgo> è la prima cosa che ho provato a fare
<fabiogorgo> ma non risponde
<a7x> o.O
<fabiogorgo> in fndo c'è un <ok> ma non posso ne cliccarci ne fare altro
<a7x> non devi clicarci
<fabiogorgo> la pagina ha lo sfondo viola
<a7x> devi selezionarlo con la tastiera
<fabiogorgo> non è piu nero come l terminale
<a7x> prova a premere la freccia a destra/sinistra
<fabiogorgo> tutto il testo o solo ok?
<a7x> prova a premere TAB
<a7x> no fabiogorgo, non hai capito
<a7x> devi solo provare a muoverti tramite la tastiera
<fabiogorgo> ok
<a7x> non devi letteralmente selezionare il testo
<fabiogorgo> ce l'ho fatta a quanto pare
<a7x> ok
<fabiogorgo> grazieeee
<fabiogorgo> impar a usare sta minchia si terminale
<a7x> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<fabiogorgo> una domanda in piu: in quanto novizio sto con il 13.4 o meglio che installo il 12 che mi sembra abbia molti piu tutorial per entrare nel fantastico mondo?
<fabiogorgo> o scasso la minchia a voi ogni volta che non so?
<fabiogorgo> ok
<fabiogorgo> l'avrete voluto
<fabiogorgo> :)
<m8> cristian_c, controllare un pc a distanza
<cristian_c> m8, che sistema ha il pc da controllare?
<m8> cristian_c, molto probabilmente win ma potrebbe essere anche linux e se supportasse vmware sarebbe il massimo
<cristian_c> m8, perché non usi samba?
<m8> cristian_c, hai capito cosa intendo fare?
<m8> desktop remoto
<m8> non condivisione file
<cristian_c> va beh, non avevi specificato se a riga di comando
<m8> bastava una qualsiasi distro con ssh
<m8> se era a riga di comando :)
<cristian_c> m8, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto
<m8> cristian_c, cercavo una soluzione hardware\software
<cristian_c> in che senso hardware/software?
<cristian_c> hardware e software
<cristian_c> ma qui si parla di software
<m8> vabeh...
<cristian_c> -,-
<Serpico> Ciao
<mark88> buona sera
<mark88> ho dovuto rimuovere il network manager perchè mi causava problemi col wireless
<mark88> solo che non riesco a collegarmi con iwconfig
<enzotib> overo?
<mark88> dà errore sul key, non ho mai fatto la connessione da terminale
<mark88> non mi vedeva più le reti wireless
<mark88> e disattivava e attivava come gli pareva wlan0
<cristian_c> mark88, come fai a dire che il problema fosse il network manager?
<mark88> perchè cercando sul web molte persone riscontrsvano lo stesso problema risolto solo rimuovendo il n m
<enzotib> azz, molte persone
<nik9975> ciao
<enzotib> come alternatica a NM puoi usare wicd
<nik9975> salve sono nuovo di tu
<mark88> già solo che mi serve collegarmi a wireless da ubuntu
<nik9975> vorrei imparare ad usarlo
<mark88> e posso farlo solo da terminale
<mark88> solo che quando do iwconfig wlan0 key ecc.. ecc.
<nik9975> posso farvi qualche domanda
<mark88> mi riporta errore sul key
<enzotib> mark88, perché solo da terminale, wicd è grafico, come NM
<mark88> anche se come passphrase metto s:
<Serpico> Ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-15
<ernest_> buon giorno a tutti
<juri> buongiorno
<juri> ciao
<akis24> giorno
<juri> giorno
<Satana> Buon sabato a tutti.
<Satana> ho un piccolo problema con le conessioni di rete per la 12.04.2 lts...se qualcuno ha un paio di consigli.
<Satana> denghiu
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Satana
<ubot-it> Satana: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Satana> Ho un problema con la visualizzazione delle connesioni di rete, uso 12.04.2 server lts con unity, pur collegandosi via lan non mi visualizza le varie connessioni create. se cerco di ottenere info mi restituisce il messaggio di errore: Non è presente alcuna connessione attiva valida.
<Satana> il problmea lo avero risolto anni fa, ho però dovuto reinstallare e la piccola procedura non la ricordo.
<cristian_c> Satana, quindi, ti colleghi in remoto?
<Satana> per remoto intendi se amministro in remoto la macchina in questione?
<cristian_c> Satana, sì
<Satana> no...sono sulla macchina in questione fisicamente
<Satana> scrivo da quella
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> Satana, quali comandi hai usato?
<Satana> per ora nessuno, sto usando l'interfaccia unity
<Satana> la macchina mi serve per sviluppo web
<cristian_c> Satana, hai scritto: 'pur collegandosi via lan non mi visualizza le varie connessioni create'
<Satana> hai ragione mi spiego meglio
<Satana> sempre da dalla gui
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Satana> per prima cosa non ho l'icona di rete con la doppia freccia ad indicare connessione via cavo ma pur avendo il wifi disabilitato mi visualizza l'iconda di wifi disconnesso.
<onebitxajax> normale
<Satana> alla voce modifica connessioni ho creato diverse connessioni sempre dalla gui per collegarmi nei vari uffici dove mi reco
<onebitxajax> Satana: ce anche la distribuzione per satanici , se vuoi saperlo :)
<Satana> bella...
<Satana> ci sono croci rovesciate o pentacoli?
<Satana> dicevo
<Satana> prima della reistallazione
<Satana> nel menu delle connessioni di rete, vedevo quelle create e potevo di volta in volta decidere quale tenere attiva
<Satana> post reinstallazione ciò non succede più
<onebitxajax> Satana: ovvio
<Satana> inoltre se vado su informazione connessioni mi restituisce:
<Satana> Non è presente alcuna connessione attiva valida.
<onebitxajax> Satana: reinstallando, senza aver fattto un backup hai cancellato tutto
<Satana> precedentemente avevo risolto con l'aiuto di qualcuno sul canale ma è successo anni fa.
<Satana> certo onebit
<Satana> ma pure ricreandole
<Satana> sulla nuvoa istallazione
<Satana> non mi permette di sceglierle
<onebitxajax> Satana: cosa usi ubuntu?
<Satana> si 12.04.2 lts server con unity
<cristian_c> Satana, quindi sei collegato via lan all'access point?
<Satana> per la precisioni via lan diretto al router
<cristian_c> Satana, sei sicuro che ci sia l'interfaccia di rete?
<Satana> in che senso sicuro
<Satana> ?
<cristian_c> Satana, ifconfig -a
<Satana> ti posso assicurare
<Satana> scusa ma non ricordo come postare il log
<Satana> qui in chat...
<Satana> ah ecco
<cristian_c> !paste | Satana
<ubot-it> Satana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Satana> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5767275/
<Satana> si si
<Satana> mi ero ricordato
<Satana> di certo la soluzione trovata un paio di anni fa che non ricordo era piuttosto semplice e andava tolto o addato qualcosa in interfaces
<cristian_c> Satana, prova ad eseguire qualche ping
<Satana> ping tutti ok
<Satana> sia lan che wan
<Satana> a meno che tu intenda ping particolari
<cristian_c> Satana, riesci a pingare il dns?
<Satana> tipo quello di google? yeah :)
<cristian_c> Satana, e se pinghi un url?
<Satana> funziona lo stesso
<Satana> cmq grazie cristian_c e grazie a tutti per l'interessamento, devo scappare causa nipotini rompiballe (in senso buono)
<cristian_c> Satana, c'è qualcosa che non va
<Satana> tornerò a cercare aiuto sull'argomento.
<cristian_c> Satana, prova a domandare sul forum, semmai
<Satana> grazie per il consiglio
<Satana> e per l'interessamento
<cristian_c> di niente
<Satana> vedrò di seguire il tuo consiglio
<Satana> a presto.
<onebitxajax> Satana: :D
<cristian_c> ciao
<onebitxajax> Satana: Gesu e' la tua salvezza
<Satana> ovvio il grazie era per tutti :)
<Satana> grazie onebit ma per salvarsi dai nipoti scatenati basta un po' di pazienza...per il resto faccio da me :)
<Satana> ma tu sentiti libero di seguire il tuo dio :)
<onebitxajax> Satana: :°°°°D
<Satana> grazie ancora a presto :)
<giulia2> ciao, per sbaglio ho cancellato tutti i pacchetti da ubuntu 10.04, ora non riesco ne ad instllare ne a rimuovere pacchetti, non riesco nemmeno a connetermi ad internet......qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> giulia2, ovvio
<onebitxajax> giulia2: cosa hai ftto di preciso? per cacenellare tutto cosa hai fatto?
<cristian_c> giulia2, è scaduto il supporto alla 10.04
<giulia2> ho cliccato pulizia del computer
<cristian_c> giulia2, non puoi più installare né aggiornare
<cristian_c> i pacchetti
<giulia2> si
<giulia2> nonfunziona niente
<cristian_c> giulia2, devi aggiornare a una versione ancora supportata
<giulia2> si ma non riesco ad installare niente
<cristian_c> ad esempio la 12.04
<cristian_c> giulia2, appunto
<cristian_c> te l'ho spiegato il motivo
<onebitxajax> [10:15:05] < giulia2> ho cliccato pulizia del computer
<onebitxajax> che vuoldire pulizia del computer???????
<giulia2> ce un applicazione (?) di nome pulizia del computer
<onebitxajax> e da quando ce questa applicazione su linux?
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, da un bel po'
<giulia2> bo sul mio era presente da quando ho comprato il pc con già installato ubuntu
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: ah non sapevo
<cristian_c> giulia2, la soluzione è aggiornare alla 12.04
<cristian_c> giulia2, non hai scelta
<giulia2> ho capito ma se non riesco a fare niente come faccio?
<giulia2> non ho il lettore cd
<cristian_c> il supporto alla 10.04 è finito alcuni mesi fa
<cristian_c> giulia2, hai una usb?
<giulia2> si
<cristian_c> giulia2, ottimo, puoi usare quella
<giulia2> ho già scaricato unetbootin ma non riesco ad intallarlo
<cristian_c> giulia2, è facile da installare
<cristian_c> giulia2, quale versione di unetbootin?
<cristian_c> per win o ubuntu?
<giulia2> unetbootin linux 583
<cristian_c> giulia2, che estensione ha il file?
<giulia2> eh?
<cristian_c> .exe?
<cristian_c> qual è il nome completo del file che hai scaricato?
<giulia2> unetbootin-linux-583
<giulia2> Tipo: Eseguibile (application/x-executable)
<cristian_c> giulia2, se è un eseguibile, dagli i permessi di esecuzione
<cristian_c> giulia2, clic destro sull'icona
<cristian_c> giulia2, proprietà -> permessi
<giulia2> ok
<cristian_c> 'rendi il file eseguibile'
<cristian_c> metti il segno di spunta
<giulia2> fatto
<cristian_c> ok, e lo esegui
<cristian_c> doppio clic
<giulia2> sul deskopt o usb?
<cristian_c> giulia2, questo programma scaricherà la iso di ubuntu e la metterà sulla penna usb
<cristian_c> giulia2, però prima devi formattare la penna usb
<giulia2> ok
<cristian_c> giulia2, e la penna deve avere un minimo di capienza
<cristian_c> giulia2, la penna va formattata in fat32
<cristian_c> giulia2, la capienza dovrebbe essere 4 o più
<cristian_c> no, mi sono sbalgiato
<cristian_c> *sbagliato
<cristian_c> anche 2 Gb vanno bene
<giulia2> ok asp
<giulia2> come si da a formattarka in fat32?
<cristian_c> giulia2, puoi farlo con gparted
<cristian_c> giulia2, oppure con il gestore dischi
<cristian_c> giulia2, ovviamente, hai salvato tutti i dati della usb?
<giulia2> scrivi in query
<cristian_c> giulia2, il supporto in canale
<giulia2> e?
<cristian_c> anche perché possono dare aiuto anche gli altri
<giulia2> ah ok
<cristian_c> giulia2, ovviamente, hai salvato tutti i dati della usb?
<giulia2> rispiegami passo per passo pls
<giulia2> li ho slvati in una cartella sul deskopt
<cristian_c> poi, vai in Sistema
<cristian_c> amministrazione
<giulia2> ok
<cristian_c> giulia2, vedi l'editor delle partizioni nel menù?
<giulia2> no
<cristian_c> giulia2, se gparted non è installato, dovrai formattarla da terminale
<cristian_c> ti dico come fare
<giulia2> ok
<cristian_c> giulia2, apri un terminale e digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> giulia2, dimmi quando hai fatto
<cristian_c> dovresti trovare una roba tipo: Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<giulia2> mi da questo risultato http://pastie.org/8045501
<cristian_c> Disco /dev/sdb: 2021 MB, 2021654016 byte
<cristian_c> è la penna da 2 GB
<giulia2> ok
<cristian_c> tu devi formattare la partizione /dev/sdb1
<giulia2> ok come faccio?
<cristian_c> giulia2, digita questo: sudo umount /dev/sdb
<cristian_c> giulia2, dimmi quando hai fatto
<giulia2> mi da umount: /dev/sdb: non montato
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo mkfs.vfat -n "UbuntuLive" -I /dev/sdb1
<cristian_c> giulia2, copia e incolla
<giulia2> risultato : mkfs.vfat 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010) mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted file system.
<cristian_c> giulia2, ma nel mentre avevi toccato la penna?
<giulia2> no
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo fdisk -l
<giulia2> ok
<giulia2> stessa roba di prima ( con disco/dev/sdb ecc
<cristian_c> giulia2, digita questo: sudo umount /dev/sdb
<cristian_c> giulia2, oppure: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<giulia2> asp rifaccio
<giulia2> umont non trovato
<cristian_c> giulia2, hai digitato male
<cristian_c> umount, non umont
<giulia2> riprovo
<cristian_c> giulia2, copia e incolla
<giulia2> asp
<giulia2> umount: /dev/sdb1: non montato
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo mkfs.vfat -n "UbuntuLive" -I /dev/sdb1
<giulia2> mkfs.vfat 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)
<giulia2> mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted file system.
<cristian_c> ora, digita:
<cristian_c> giulia2, mount -l
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045521
<cristian_c> giulia2, ok
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb count=10000 bs=1024
<giulia2> 10000+0 record dentro
<giulia2> 10000+0 record fuori
<giulia2> 10240000 byte (10 MB) copiati, 0,0867172 s, 118 MB/s
<cristian_c> giulia2, sta facendo?
<giulia2> ha già fatto, quello è il risultato
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo fdisk -l
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045534
<giulia2> è il risultato
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<cristian_c> giulia2, dimmi quando hai fatto
<giulia2> rrisultato : http://pastie.org/8045545
<cristian_c> giulia2, premi 'o'
<cristian_c> sulla tastiera
<cristian_c> giulia2, dimmi quando hai fatto
<giulia2> risultato http://pastie.org/8045549
<cristian_c> giulia2, premi 'n'
<cristian_c> sulla tastiera
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045553
<cristian_c> giulia2, premi 'p'
<giulia2> numero della partizione (1-4) :
<cristian_c> premi invio
<giulia2> valore fuori intervallo
<giulia2> Numero della partizione (1-4) :
<cristian_c> giulia2, esci da fdisk
<giulia2> chiudo tutto?
<cristian_c> premi w
<cristian_c> per uscire o chiudi il terminale
<cristian_c> giulia2, poi riaprilo
<giulia2> ok
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<cristian_c> ora è giusto
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045561
<cristian_c> giulia2, poi: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<cristian_c> giulia2, poi: premi 'o'
<cristian_c> giulia2, poi: premi 'n'
<cristian_c> giulia2, poi: premi 'o'
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> dopo n premi 'p'
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045565
<cristian_c> giulia2, ora premi invio
<giulia2> Valore fuori intervallo
<giulia2> Numero della partizione (1-4):
<cristian_c> il dd funziona male
<giulia2> ok, c' è tanto da lavorare?
<cristian_c> se questa cosa va in porto, no
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1k count=2048
<giulia2> ok
<cristian_c> speriamo che questo comando funzioni
<giulia2> digito questo comando sempre nello stesso terminale?
<cristian_c> giulia2, uscendo da fdisk
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045575
<cristian_c> giulia2, di là mibofra dice di usare parted
<cristian_c> giulia2, se avevi gparted a quest'ora era roba di un minuto
<cristian_c> tutto da interfaccia grafica
<giulia2> ok ma non ho piu niente in sto computer, tutti i pacchetti cancellati
<cristian_c> giulia2, ho trovato forse
<cristian_c> più semplice
<giulia2> ok
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo parted /dev/sdb
<giulia2> in un nuovo terminale o lo stesso?
<cristian_c> nuovo
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045580
<cristian_c> giulia2, mklabel msdos
<giulia2> stesso terminale?
<cristian_c> sì
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045583
<cristian_c> giulia2, avevi qualcosa di aperto
<cristian_c> ?
<giulia2> no
<giulia2> l usb è sempre attacata
<cristian_c> giulia2, sul desktop
<cristian_c> c'è qualcosa di aperto?
<cristian_c> giulia2, mount -l
<giulia2> no, mostra solo la chiavetta usb che è attacata
<giulia2> mount -l sempre sul stesso terminale?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> su un altro
<cristian_c> giulia2, ma li avevi chiusi quelli precedenti?
<giulia2> si, quelli che mi dicevi
<cristian_c> che esce sul terminale?
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045592
<cristian_c> giulia2, non l'avevi smontata
<cristian_c> ecco perché
<giulia2> la devo lasciare attacata o toglierla
<giulia2> ?
<rasta81> ciao raga....ho ubuntu 12.10 e mi ritrovo libreoffice writer in inglese...come posso fare per metterlo in italiano?
<cristian_c> giulia2, devi scegliere smonta
<giulia2> quindi la tolgo
<cristian_c> giulia2, ma avevi finestre apertte sul desktop?
<giulia2> no
<cristian_c> giulia2, c'è l'opzione nella finestra delle cartelle
<cristian_c> clic destro
<giulia2> ok, tolta
<cristian_c> giulia2, le operazioni di formattazione si possono fare con la penna smontata
<giulia2> ok
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | rasta81
<ubot-it> rasta81: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<cristian_c> giulia2, finalmente
<cristian_c> giulia2, ma l'hai tolta o soltanto smontata?
<giulia2> ho tirarto via dal computer l usb
<cristian_c> giulia2, deve restare collegata
<cristian_c> giulia2, ma smontata
<giulia2> ah, prima era collegata
<giulia2> in che senso smontata?
<cristian_c> giulia2, disattivata
<giulia2> ah
<cristian_c> giulia2, ora l'hai ricollegata?
<giulia2> si
<cristian_c> giulia2, non so se hai presente il rimozione sicura di windows
<cristian_c> quella roba lì
<cristian_c> giulia2, smontala dalla finestra delle cartelle
<giulia2> si ma ora non la vedo (è attacata)
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo fdisk -l
<giulia2> dopo
<giulia2> ?
<cristian_c> cosam esce?
<cristian_c> giulia2, vedi sdb?
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045607
<cristian_c> giulia2, stranamente, ora la chiama sdc
<rasta81> grazie mille cristian_c
<rasta81> :)
<giulia2> è un problema?
<cristian_c> giulia2, digita: sudo parted /dev/sdc
<giulia2> stesso terminale?
<cristian_c> giulia2, sì
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045610
<cristian_c> giulia2, mklabel msdos
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045614
<cristian_c> giulia2, Sì
<akhilleus> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> giulia2, almeno adesso non da più errore
<cristian_c> giulia2, non l'avevi smontata prima, ecco perché
<giulia2> risultato (parted)
<cristian_c> giulia2, digita: quit
<giulia2> Informazioni: Potrebbe essere necessario aggiornare /etc/fstab.
<cristian_c> giulia2, tutti gli errori che ti aveva dato in precedenza erano dovuti al fatto che era montata
<giulia2> ahhh
<cristian_c> giulia2, ?
<cristian_c> giulia2, sei uscita da parted?
<giulia2> quello era il risultato dopo aver digitato quit
<cristian_c> giulia2, sei uscita da parted?
<giulia2> bu
<giulia2> cmq credo di si
<giulia2> perchè mi da il mio nome con i :
<mibofra_tablet> gente volete una mano?
<mibofra_tablet> crisitan_c ti devo spiegare come si una parted
<cristian_c> mibofra_tablet, ormai fatto
<cristian_c> almeno siamo riusciti a creare la tabella msdos
<cristian_c> mibofra_tablet, prima la penna era montata e non lo accettava
<mibofra_tablet> scemo P
<cristian_c> mibofra_tablet, ora però la riconosce come sdc e non sdb
<cristian_c> mibofra_tablet, -,-
<mibofra_tablet> avrai qualcosa montato su sdc
<cristian_c> mibofra_tablet, guarda che lo sapevo
<mibofra_tablet> chiedi a /dev o
<mibofra_tablet> cristian_c allora che vuoi P ?
<cristian_c> mibofra_tablet, ora va fatta la partizione in fat
<mibofra_tablet> un attimo che il tablet mi prende la tastiera esterna come mappata in linua inglese XD
<cristian_c> mibofra_tablet, questo: sudo parted -a none /dev/sdc mkpart  primary fat32 0 2048
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> mibofra_tablet, secondo te va bene?
<mibofra_tablet> si
<mibofra_tablet> anche se
<mibofra_tablet> potresti lanciare semplicemente parted
<mibofra_tablet> ed usare la console interattiva
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo parted /dev/sdc
<giulia2> sempre stesso terminale?
<cristian_c> sì
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045633
<cristian_c> mibofra_tablet, ora?
<mibofra_tablet> cristian_c spetta sono sul tablet
<cristian_c> mibofra_tablet, al limite gli do il comando
<cristian_c> mibofra_tablet, dici che va bene lo stesso?
<cristian_c> tanto l'importante è il risultato
<mibofra_tablet> si va bene
<onebitxajax> giulia2: tasto destro sulla partizione
<onebitxajax> anzi no
<onebitxajax> FERMI
<onebitxajax> !image | giulia2
<ubot-it> giulia2: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non ha gparted
<onebitxajax> giulia2: sulla tastoera hai un tasto chiamato STAMP
<onebitxajax> premilo
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, ecco perché da terminale
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: non puo installarlo?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, ha la 10.04
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: comunque non ho visto il paste di dd
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: e' buona la 10.04
<cristian_c> ci sono tutti i paste
<cristian_c> basta scorrere indietro
<cristian_c> sono numerosi
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: non riesco a trovare quello di dd, me lo puoi indicare per favoooreeeeeeeeeeeeee
<onebitxajax> :)
<mibofra_tablet> pigro
<mibofra_tablet> XD
<onebitxajax> ho trovato quelli di fdisk e altri
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, questo ad esempio: http://pastie.org/8045575
<cristian_c> uno a caso
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: ha scritto 98Mb
<onebitxajax> scusami 2 megabyte
<cristian_c> ma anche negli altri casi non andava
<onebitxajax> ovvio se ci metti il count=2048|||
<onebitxajax> count=2048<<--------------------------
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, avevamo provato anche con altri
<cristian_c> valori
<cristian_c> presi sul forum e sulle guide
<onebitxajax> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=2MB
<onebitxajax> questo bastava
<giulia2> scusate connesione caduta
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, ora comunque l'ha fatto
<cristian_c> giulia2, ti do il comando
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: quindi me ne posso tornare dove ero :D
<giulia2> ok
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo parted -a none /dev/sdb mkpart  primary fat32 0 2048
<onebitxajax> pero sopra ho visto che era */dev/sdc
<giulia2> sempre stesso terminale?
<cristian_c> giulia2, questo comando crea una partizione primaria
<cristian_c> ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> avete ragione
<cristian_c> scusate
<onebitxajax> state attenti
<cristian_c> giulia2, non digitare nulla
<giulia2> ok
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo parted -a none /dev/sdc mkpart  primary fat32 0 2048
<cristian_c> ora va bene
<giulia2> stesso terminale
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: fiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, la cosa strana è che prima la riconosceva come sdb , ora come sdc
<giulia2> ok ma stesso terminale?
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, perché l'ha staccata di forza senza smontarla
<cristian_c> giulia2, sì, se non hai toccato nienteù
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: ma sdb esiste ancora?
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non c'era in fdisk
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: forse e' normale
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, c'era solo sda e sdc
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, sdb sarà morta
<onebitxajax> giulia2: NON staccare di forza mai niente, puoi danneggiare la pennetta
<cristian_c> giulia2, fatto?
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045653
<onebitxajax> Errore: La posizione 2048 è esterna al device /dev/sdc
<cristian_c> Errore: La posizione 2048 è esterna al device /dev/sdc.
<cristian_c> ma perchéèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè?
<giulia2> il mio computer è scemo
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: perche ormai la pennetta e' fissa a 2 mega
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, uffffffffffffffffff
<cristian_c> pensaci tu
<onebitxajax> grazie al ddd di prima
<onebitxajax> giulia2: torna sul terminale
<onebitxajax> giulia2: sudo dd if=/urandom of=/dev/sdc bs=2m
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, ODIO dd
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: e' bellissimo , ti insegna tanto :D
<cristian_c> -,-
<onebitxajax> giulia2: sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdc bs=2m
<giulia2> stesso terminale?
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: lavori con i megabbbyte :D
<onebitxajax> giulia2: perche quanti ne hai?
<giulia2> 1 quello di prima
<cristian_c> giulia2, digita: quit
<giulia2> ok
<onebitxajax> giulia2: cioe non capisco la domanda
<cristian_c> giulia2, così esci da parted
<cristian_c> giulia2, non so perché eri ancora dentro parted
<onebitxajax> giulia2: comunque stesso terminale, di il comando dpo il comando di cristian_c quit
<cristian_c> giulia2, uscita
<cristian_c> ?
<giulia2> si si
<cristian_c> 14:07:14 <onebitxajax> giulia2: sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdc bs=2m
<onebitxajax> digi ls
<cristian_c> ah
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: aspe accetiamoci che e' cosi
<cristian_c> vero
<onebitxajax> giulia2: digita ls
<onebitxajax> ls
<giulia2> dopo aver digitato sudo ecc?
<cristian_c> no
<onebitxajax> no
<onebitxajax> adesso di forza, digita ls
<cristian_c> giulia2, ls serve a capire se sei uscita da parted
<cristian_c> giulia2, onebitxajax non si fida :P
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: sai come e' , ha il disco fisico attaccato, non vedrrei che partano i dati
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045662
<onebitxajax> ok
<onebitxajax> [12:08:52] < cristian_c> 14:07:14 <onebitxajax> giulia2: sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdc bs=2m
<onebitxajax> adesso vai di sudo
<cristian_c> a posto
<cristian_c> sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdc bs=2m
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: ma non puo installare gparted?
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, è sulla 10.04
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non ha più i repository
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: e li non ce gparted?
<onebitxajax> ah
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non è neanche installato
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: ma scusami ha la iso fad qualche parte?
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, la sfiga più sfiga
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, no
<giulia2> risultato : dd: numero "2m" non valido
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, il pc è venduto con ubuntu
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: puo scaricarne una
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non ha iso
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non ha il lettore cd
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> 14:12:25 <giulia2> risultato : dd: numero "2m" non valido
<onebitxajax> sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdc bs=2M
<onebitxajax> m maiuscola
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: scusmai ma puo scaricare una iso adesso?
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: perche e' molto piu facile masterizzare una iso
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, ha scaricato unetbootin
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, ma deve formattare la penna
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: NON SERVer, basta dd
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, e siamo tornati al problema attuale :P
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, ok, ma ormai
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, io dd non lo so usare
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, dd è per nerd
<giulia2> non viene fuori nienet
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: dd if=pathtoiso of=/dev/sdc bs=2M
<onebitxajax> giulia2: aspetta
<giulia2> ok
<giulia2> la chiavetta lampeggia
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: e' meglio di untebootin, perche la usb fa il boot usando lo spash screen di ubuntu, come se fosse un cd vero
<onebitxajax> giulia2: si lo so
<onebitxajax> la sto uccidendo
<onebitxajax> poveretta non volgio essere al suo posto
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non sapevo, è che non lo usare bene
<cristian_c> *non lo so
<onebitxajax> va beh
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non è una persona -,-
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: chi non e' una persona?
<cristian_c> la penna
<onebitxajax> per me lo sono, io ci parlo anche
<giulia2> ahhahha
<cristian_c> lol
<onebitxajax> credimi, non offendere mai una pennetta che ha dentro i tuoi dati
<onebitxajax> e soppratutto non tradirla con un'altra pennetta
<onebitxajax> si vendica sempre
<onebitxajax> giulia2: per questo non staccarle con forza, capito?
<giulia2> ok ok
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, comunque, unetbootin ti scarica anche la iso
<cristian_c> e credo faccia anche il checksum
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: si e' molto user friendly di dd e fa quello che deve fare, e' molto buono
<onebitxajax> si fa tutto da solo
<cristian_c> giulia2, ha finito?
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, quanto ci vuole con dd?
<cristian_c> su 2 GB
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: mmm penso 5 minuti, perche la deve spiattellare tutta
<giulia2> no, credo sul terminale non viene fuori niente e la chiavetta sta ancora lampeggiando
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, ma è troppo
<cristian_c> troppo tempo 5  minuti
<onebitxajax> dipende anche che usb ha, se ha usb1
<cristian_c> per una formattazione
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: non sta formattando, sta cacnellando byte a byte tuttta la paennetta
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, e dopo dd che deve fare?
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: appena finisce da quella pennetta non si recupera piu niente (in teoria-----9
<giulia2> avete idea di quanto tempo ci vuole per risolvere sto problema?
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: non lo so, ci stavo pensand
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, -,-
<onebitxajax> giulia2: poco
<giulia2> ok
<onebitxajax> giulia2: aspe quanto tempo hai te?
<giulia2> credo fino le 3
<onebitxajax> he ore sono? a me segna le 12.20
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, lol
<cristian_c> 14:20
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, hai perso la cognizione del tempo
<cristian_c> :P
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: ho l'orologio sballato
<onebitxajax> quanto tempo e' passato?
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, vivi recluso?
<onebitxajax> sono passati 8 minuti
<giulia2> che palleeeee
<onebitxajax> giulia2: apri un secondo teminale
<giulia2> ok
<onebitxajax> e digitaquesto
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, tu e la tua mania di dd
<cristian_c> :O
<onebitxajax> giulia2: ci sei?
<giulia2> si
<giulia2> cosa digito?
<onebitxajax> giulia2: pgrep -l '^dd$'
<onebitxajax> che numero esce?
<giulia2> 3469 dd           3496 dd
<onebitxajax> giulia2: sudo kill -USR1 3496
<onebitxajax> dimmi quando hai fatto
<giulia2> fatto
<onebitxajax> torna dall'altro terminale dove ce dd
<onebitxajax> e dimmi cosa e' uscito
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: ho paura che stiamo formattando il disco
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, quale disco? O.o
<cristian_c> ahhhhhh
<onebitxajax> giulia2: cosa esce?
<giulia2> no asp kill ecc dovevo metterlo nel terminale dove avevo digitato sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdc bs=2M  ?
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, ma sdc era la penna da 2021 MB
<onebitxajax> giulia2: no nella'ltro terminae
<giulia2> cmq su sudo dd .... è venuto fuori 734003200 byte (734 MB) copiati, 628,673 s, 1,2 MB/s
<onebitxajax> giulia2: perfetto
<giulia2> mentre sull ltro non è venuto fuori niente
<onebitxajax> giulia2: perfetto
<onebitxajax> questo vuoldire che ha copiato 734 mega
<onebitxajax> a una velocita pessima
<onebitxajax> gli manca ancora quasi 1giga
<giulia2> beeeeeeeneeee
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, ma 734 non è poco?
<cristian_c> giulia2, ma sta continuando a lavorare?
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: sta copiando a 1.2 Mega al secondo
<onebitxajax> e' lentissimo
<giulia2> si
<onebitxajax> sara usb1
<onebitxajax> giulia2: bisogna aspettare un sec
<giulia2> ok
<onebitxajax> giulia2: vai nel terminale nuovo
<onebitxajax> e ridai il comando di proma sudo kill -USR1 3496
<onebitxajax> prima*
<onebitxajax> poi torna sul primo terminale dove ce dd
<onebitxajax> e vedi cosa esce
<onebitxajax> giulia2: facendo queto giro puoi controllare come sta procedendo
<onebitxajax> capito?
<giulia2> 537+1 record dentro 536+1 record fuori 1124865942 byte (1,1 GB) copiati, 942,164 s, 1,2 MB/s
<giulia2> si si capito
<onebitxajax> perfetto
<giulia2> manca tanto?
<cristian_c> giulia2, che cosa assurda, se avevi aggiornato mesi fa era meglio
<onebitxajax> giulia2: questa e' una cosa avanzata, non farla mai da solo/a
<cristian_c> tanti casini in meno
<giulia2> ok
<onebitxajax> giulia2: 'una pennetta da 2gb e ha fatto 1.1
<onebitxajax> mancano 900 mega
<giulia2> .-.
<onebitxajax> a una velocita di 1.2 al secondo
<onebitxajax> sono all'inciraca
<onebitxajax> 80 ec
<onebitxajax> 1 minuto e 20 secondi
<cristian_c> giulia2, un consiglio: se avevi la live a quest'ora facevi in un attimo
<onebitxajax> giulia2: ridai comando e vediamo quantro e' adesso
<giulia2> ok
<onebitxajax> giulia2: ha ragione cristian_c
<cristian_c> giulia2, sempre tenere una live a portata di mano, in caso di emergenza
<onebitxajax> su una pennetta amica
<cristian_c> tipo questa
<onebitxajax> che stiamo picchiando
<giulia2> 646+1 record dentro 645+1 record fuori 1353455510 byte (1,4 GB) copiati, 1124,89 s, 1,2 MB/s
<onebitxajax> apettiamo 1 minuto e 20 secondi
<cristian_c> io non uso mai dd anche per questo motivo :P
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: stiamo formattando a basso livello la pennetta
<cristian_c> ci mette una vita
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, ma poi i cilindri e i settori li mette a posto dd?
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: no
<onebitxajax> spiattella tutto
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, e poi che si deve fare dopo questo comando?
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: penso mk.fs
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, secondo me dd funzionava anche prima , ma non capiva che stava lavorando
<onebitxajax> oppure parted
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: il tuo comando con -cout 2046 habloccato la pennetta a 2 mega
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, ho i comandi pronti
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, ci vuole tanto ancora?
<onebitxajax> giulia2: come siamo, dicci come e' adesso
<giulia2> 905+1 record dentro 904+1 record fuori 1896617878 byte (1,9 GB) copiati, 1551,78 s, 1,2 MB/s
<cristian_c> ci siamo quasi
<cristian_c> siamo a 1900 su 2021
<onebitxajax> si dai
<cristian_c> l'80-90 per cento
<giulia2> cmq non so quanto tempo ho, forse anche un po ' di più delle 3
<giulia2> dd: scrittura di "/dev/sdc": Spazio esaurito sul device 964+1 record dentro 963+1 record fuori 2021654016 byte (2,0 GB) copiati, 1644,76 s, 1,2 MB/s shary@shary-1015PX:~$
<giulia2> ha finito?
<onebitxajax> bene
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: tutto tuo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> giulia2, ora digita:
<giulia2> ok
<giulia2> sempre stesso terminale o nuovo?
<cristian_c> stesso
<giulia2> ok
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo fdisk -l
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045730
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo parted /dev/sdc mklabel msdos
<Uu> http://pastebin.com/kHakMCwc cosa è sta roba che mi appare cristian_c  ???
<giulia2> Informazioni: Potrebbe essere necessario aggiornare /etc/fstab.
<cristian_c> giulia2, ha fatto?
<giulia2> si è venuto fuori Informazioni: Potrebbe essere necessario aggiornare /etc/fstab.
<giulia2> l ho fatto nel stesso terminale
<cristian_c> giulia2, ora: sudo fdisk -l
<giulia2> stesso terminale?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> !info wapiti
<ubot-it> wapiti (source: wapiti): Web application vulnerability scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6-4 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 104 kB
<cristian_c> Uu, come l'hai installato?
<Uu> da synaptic cristian_c
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045740
<onebitxajax> giulia2: perfetto
<onebitxajax> giulia2: scarica una iso
<giulia2> come?
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo parted -a none /dev/sdc mkpart  primary fat32 0 2048
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non deve prima fare la partizione?
<giulia2> stesso terminale?
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: perche quel 2048?
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, come lo correggo
<cristian_c> giulia2, non fare niente
<onebitxajax> giulia2: FERMA
<giulia2> ok
<onebitxajax> sono 2 giga
<cristian_c> 20000
<cristian_c> ?
<onebitxajax> 20480
<onebitxajax> no aspe
<cristian_c> -,-
<onebitxajax> si 20480 dovvrebbero essere 2 giga
<Uu> onebitxajax: se qualcuno aiutasse me *_* http://pastebin.com/kHakMCwc
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo parted -a none /dev/sdc mkpart  primary fat32 0 20480
<giulia2> stesso terminale?
<onebitxajax> Uu: non saprei, scusami :(
<cristian_c> Uu, che comando hai lanciato?
<cristian_c> giulia2, sì
<cristian_c> giulia2, sudo parted -a none /dev/sdc mkpart  primary fat32 0 20480
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: secondo te sono in byte?
<cristian_c> puoi digitarlo
<onebitxajax> no3
<cristian_c> mmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> giulia2: ferma
<onebitxajax> giulia2: ferma
<onebitxajax> giulia2: FERMA
<Uu> wapiti "nome sito" (il sito è uno in worpress di un mio amico... voleva vedere se era attaccabile)
<giulia2> ormai già fatto
<giulia2> risultato Errore: La posizione 20480 è esterna al device /dev/sdc
<onebitxajax> giulia2: fdisk -l
<onebitxajax> giulia2: sudo fdisk -l
<giulia2> stesso terminale?
<onebitxajax> si
<cristian_c> We specified the start point (from 0 MB) to the end point (2048 MB), though actually the disk may not have full 2048 MB space, but don't worry, parted will adjust it automatically. N
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, era giusto
<cristian_c> :P
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: allora bosgna va scrivere 2048 MB
<onebitxajax> non 2048
<giulia2> http://pastie.org/8045760
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, per una volta che era giusto :P
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: mancava 2048
<cristian_c> all'inizio c'era :P
<onebitxajax> giulia2: manca un pezzo
<giulia2> ok
<onebitxajax> usa rotella e tira giu
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, no
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non manca
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, è la tabella vuota
<onebitxajax> giulia2: ls /dev/sd*
<cristian_c> va bene
<giulia2> stesso terminale?
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: dovvrebbee eserci un /dev/sdc1
<onebitxajax> giulia2: ssi
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non l'ha fatta
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non l'ha creata
<onebitxajax> [12:55:34] < giulia2> risultato Errore: La posizione 20480 è esterna al device /dev/sdc
<giulia2> faccio?
<onebitxajax> verrrrrrrrrroooooooo
<onebitxajax> giulia2: no
<giulia2> ok
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: dai il tuo comando GIUSTO!! :D
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, avevo ragione °°°°°°D
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: gia
<cristian_c> quindi
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, posta il comando giusto
<onebitxajax> secondo me
<cristian_c> sudo parted -a none /dev/sdc mkpart  primary fat32 0 2048
<onebitxajax> sudo parted -a none /dev/sdc mkpart  primary fat32 0 2048MB
<cristian_c> questo?
<onebitxajax> anche e
<onebitxajax> anche se
<cristian_c> ?
<onebitxajax> 2021654016
<cristian_c> ...
<onebitxajax> questa e' la vera grandezza della pennetta
<mibofra_tablet> siete ancora alle prese con partizioni ecc XD ?
<mibofra_tablet> (io intanto ho sistemato la tastiera XD)
<cristian_c> sì
<Uu> cristian_c: ho capito... mi metto l'animo in pace
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: proviamo con MB poi senza MB
<giulia2> IO DEVO ANDARE            QUANDO CI SENTIAMO?
<onebitxajax> giulia2: quando vuoi
<onebitxajax> noi siamo sempre qua
<cristian_c> Uu, leggi il man
<giulia2> ok grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Uu> il man ? cristian_c  che è?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Uu, man wapiti
<onebitxajax> Uu: man programman
<onebitxajax> ok mi asento
<Aldo96> buondì, ho problema con un dual boot (ubuntu-windows 7), ubuntu l'ho installato ma quando accendo il computer non mi chiede di scegliere e mi apre direttamente windows... qualcuno così gentile da aiutare c'è? :)
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: sei stato grande
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, veramente non siamo riusciti
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, comunque hai fatto un buon lavoro con dd
<onebitxajax> Aldo96: devi instalare una ubuntu live su una pennetta usb poi accedere al pc con quella penneta e installare grub usando queste guide
<onebitxajax> !grub | Aldo96
<ubot-it> Aldo96: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: ci siamo riusciti, ora appena torna da il tuo coando ed e' apposto
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: dd spiattella tutto , poi con urandom sei abbastazza certo che stai passando soppra con il trita carte
<Aldo96> sì ma io non ci capisco niente... grub2 è un .iso, devo avviarlo da cd? e poi come faccio a ricordare i codici da usare? non è molto chiara quella guida...
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non credo che torni tanto presto
<cristian_c> Aldo96, qual è il problema?
<Aldo96> ho problema con un dual boot (ubuntu-windows 7), ubuntu l'ho installato ma quando accendo il computer non mi chiede di scegliere e mi apre direttamente windows...
<enzotib> sera
<cristian_c> Aldo96, magari non hai installato grub
<Aldo96> scusa l'assenza, no non l'ho installato (credo) come si fa?
<Aldo96> cristianc_c, ho davvero bisogno di un aiuto, se no non so se potrò mai usufruire di ubuntu, delle guide che mi continuano a postare io capisco poco niente
<Aldo96> sembra che debba essere un programmatore di grub per capirci
<cristian_c> Aldo96, no
<cristian_c> Aldo96, devi avviare una live
<cristian_c> Aldo96, ed entrare in chrott
<cristian_c> *chroot
<cristian_c> da lì installi grub
<onebitxajax> [13:02:28] < onebitxajax> Aldo96: devi instalare una ubuntu live su una pennetta usb poi accedere al pc con quella penneta e installare grub usando queste guide
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: ^
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non polemizziamo :P
<Aldo96> ah ma quindi devo installarlo sulla live di ubuntu grub? non su win?
<micky> ciao, ho appena installato ubu 13.04 e non mi riconosce la chiavetta di Alice per la connessione. Qualcuno mi può aiutare? grazie
<cristian_c> Aldo96, ma tu hai già installato ubuntu nell'hard disk
<micky> si
<cristian_c> Aldo96, devi usare la live perché il disco dev'essere smontato
<cristian_c> la partizione, scusa
<cristian_c> micky, il modem 3g?
<micky> si, scusa ma non ho capito il discorso del disco
<Aldo96> cristian non ci siamo intesi, io l'ho già installato con successo ubuntu, le tre partizioni (swap e system) sono già create, il problema è sorto dopo l'installazione
<micky> 3g
<Aldo96> micky, stava parlando con me
<micky> sorry
<Aldo96> micky, sulle istruzioni della chiavetta ci dovrebbe essere scritto su come procedere su so linux
<cristian_c> micky, mi riferivo ad aldo
<cristian_c> Aldo96, appunto, è quello che dicevo io
<cristian_c> micky, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> micky, da terminale
<cristian_c> Aldo96, la live ti serve per installare grub sul disco
<cristian_c> Aldo96, non per altro
<cristian_c> Aldo96, non puoi installare grub su una partizione del disco montata
<filippo> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Aldo96> ah ok scusa, dopo aver proceduto con l'installazione di grub c'è bisogno di aggiungere la voce ubuntu o farà in automatico?
<filippo> ho appena montato un HDD secondario in automatico sul mio PC ma ora che faccio un trasferimento di file di prova vedo che una lumaca sarebbe più veloce. Che faccio?
<cristian_c> Aldo96, il grub riconosce tutti gli SO presenti sul pc
<cristian_c> *disco
<micky> cristian, solo da terminal la vede
<cristian_c> Aldo96, il grub è il bootloader
<Aldo96> ora provo, grazie :)
<cristian_c> !paste | micky
<ubot-it> micky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> micky, incolla su pastebin
<cristian_c> Aldo96, se non l'hai mai fatto o segui la guida o chiedi qui
<cristian_c> Aldo96, perché devi entrare anche in chroot
<cristian_c> filippo, dipende dall'hard disk
<Aldo96> provo a seguire la guida e se non riesco ritorno...
<filippo> cristian_c, come faccio a capire se sta funzionando bene e se è al suo massimo?
<cristian_c> filippo, non hai detto di che disco si tratta?
<filippo> cristian_c,  sata ma di più nin so
<cristian_c> filippo, da dove l'hai preso?
<Aldo96> Salve. Dalla live di ubuntu dove li scrivo i comandi da terminale
<mibofra_tablet> Aldo96: nell'emulatore di terminale?
<filippo> era un HDD esterno convertito in interno
<filippo> Aldo96, premi Ctrl + Alt + T
<filippo> Aldo96, poi scrivi
<Aldo96> grazie
<filippo> cristian_c, era un HDD esterno convertito in interno
<mibofra_tablet> Aldo96: se lo cerchi nella dash c'è anche l'emulatore di terminale :)
<filippo> Aldo96,  :--)
<mibofra_tablet> Aldo96: ma perché ti serve?
<micky> paste done
<cristian_c> mibofra_tablet, deve installare grub
<cristian_c> filippo, eh, forse non è adatto
<Aldo96> mi dice di scrivere grub-install, io lo scrivo ma non lo installa <.<
<cristian_c> filippo, come l'hai convertito?
<cristian_c> micky_, posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Aldo96, hai fatto come dice il wiki?
<mibofra_tablet> cristian_c: e la guida non va?
<cristian_c> mibofra_tablet, boh, se non ce lo dice...
<Aldo96> wiki dice installare il pacchetto grub2, grub2 dice di scrivere grub-install sul terminale per installarlo, ma non va, mi dice di reportare il bug
<mibofra_tablet> Aldo96: in sintesi
<mibofra_tablet> sudo grub-install /dev/sda non va
<Aldo96> io ho scritto solo grub-install... devo specificare anche la partizione_
<cristian_c> Aldo96, io ricordo che andavano montati i device in chroot
<cristian_c> Aldo96, sei entrato in chroot?
<Aldo96> cosa e chroot
<mibofra_tablet> Aldo96: per grub install si e anche fuori da chroot lo puoi usare se vuoi
<Aldo96> peccato che non lo installi
<enzotib> Aldo96, dà error?
<enzotib> errore*
<cristian_c> mibofra_tablet, in chrrot non sbaglia mai :P
<filippo> cristian_c, in che senso "cnovertito" ? Io l'ho solo aperto e sostituito il commutatore usb/s-ata con i due cavi s-ata/alimentazione e s-ata/s-ata che porta alla motherboard
<cristian_c> *chroot
<cristian_c> filippo, magari non si fa così
<cristian_c> magari non è adatto il controller del pc
<filippo> cristian_c, mmm, già mi sa che la scheda madre, oltre ad essere da due lire, è anche un po' partita di suo. Annamo bene
<filippo> cristian_c, se è come dici tu ci sono rischi per PC e/o HDD se lo lascio montato??
<Aldo96> http://i43.tinypic.com/2qtwiaa.png
<cristian_c> filippo, più che altro devi vedere due cose
<cristian_c> filippo, specifiche della scheda madre, e specifiche dell'hard disk
<cristian_c> se combaciano, bene
<filippo> cristian_c, per quelle della sheda madre ho la documentazione, ma per l'HDD come faccio? posso interrogare il terminale per saperle?
<cristian_c> filippo, uhm,  sì
<cristian_c> filippo, sudo lshw
<enzotib> Aldo96, continui a non mettere /dev/sda
<enzotib> Aldo96, se hai un solo disco, altrimenti potrebbe essere diverso
<Aldo96> in quale partizione devo installarlo_ in quella di ubuntu o in quella di win_
<cristian_c> Aldo96, nessuna delle due
<Aldo96> ho un solo disco con pi\ partizioni e pi\ so
<enzotib> Aldo96, in nessuna partizione
<cristian_c> Aldo96, sda
<cristian_c> puro
<Aldo96> ah solo sda, senza numeri
<Aldo96> xD
<enzotib> Aldo96, /dev/sda
<cristian_c> Aldo96, te lo mette all'inzio del disco
<cristian_c> *ini
<Aldo96> Installation is impossible, aborting wtf
<Aldo96> Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot
<enzotib> !grub | Aldo96 fallo da chroot, seguendo la procedura di ripristino
<ubot-it> Aldo96 fallo da chroot, seguendo la procedura di ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> è quello che scrivo da una vita
<Aldo96> ma cosa e sto chroot_ un programma_
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Aldo96, sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> Aldo96, il bot ti ha segnalato dei link, devi leggere quelle pagine
<enzotib> Aldo96, in particolare quella sul ripristino
<Aldo96> si sto provando
<Aldo96> ho due partizioni dedicate a linux, quale scelgo_
<cristian_c> Aldo96, quella su cui è installato
<cristian_c> che partizioni sono?
<Aldo96> faccio uno screen
<Aldo96> sda6 sda7
<filippo> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5767938/    http://imgur.com/kiWFmhB scusa se ti stresso ancora ma non so proprio come controllare
<Aldo96> cristain_c, sda6 sda7, tutte due hanno indicato come system Linux
<cristian_c> filippo, disco da 500 GB?
<cristian_c> Aldo96, ma come hai partizionato?
<cristian_c> Aldo96, quali sono le dimensioni?
<filippo> cristian_c, si, credo di aver selezionato solo quello che ti serve per capire se sono compatibili, no?
<Aldo96> ha partiozionato automaticamente... 4.7 gb 12 gb
<cristian_c> filippo, 2 sata e 2 ata
<cristian_c> filippo, potevi ruotarla la foto :D
<filippo> cristian_c, metterti tutto l'output di lshw sarebbe stato un po' troppo confusionario. Vero, scusa :-P
<enzotib> Aldo96, montali e vedi dov'è /boot
<filippo> cristian_c, io suppongo di aver usato un SATA poichè mi sono semplicemente limitato a vedere come era collegato il primo HDD e poi ho fatto lo stesso con il secondo
<filippo> cristian_c, non so che forma abbiano gli attacchi ATA
<cristian_c> filippo, qua la cosa va studiata ad hoc
<cristian_c> filippo, non è che uno può prendere e collegare qualsiasi cosa in qualsiasi posto
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> filippo, comunque, stesse prestazioni in windows?
<filippo> cristian_c, sono niubbo e mi piacerebbe apprenderne un po'. Non uso windows
<cristian_c> filippo, non sono un gran esperto
<cristian_c> filippo, secondo me devono avere interfaccia compatibile
<cristian_c> vanno collegati in un certo modo
<Aldo96> capisco poco niente, prova a guardare te cristian_c http://i.imgur.com/wtpOZld.png
<cristian_c> filippo, a prescindere dal sistema operativo, questa sembra più una questione hardware
<enzotib> Aldo96, ma non puoi usare pastebin?
<Aldo96> cosa e pastebin carissimo amico?
<cristian_c> Aldo96, , sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> enzotib, da me è:  1      1049kB  30,0GB  30,0GB      primary   ext4            avvio
<enzotib> !pastebin | Aldo96
<ubot-it> Aldo96: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> enzotib, parted lo dice
<enzotib> cristian_c, avvio non significa niente per grub
<enzotib> il flag di boot lo usa solo windows
<cristian_c> enzotib, sì, ma dice qual è la root?
<cristian_c> *-?
<cristian_c> ah
<enzotib> deve guardare dov'è /boot
<filippo> cristian_c, non riesco a comprendere bene quello che mi hai mandato. sai consigliarmi una chat hardware in italiano?
<enzotib> potrebbe anche essere in entrambi, se sono due installazioni, in quel caso deve decidere
<cristian_c> filippo, io cercherei un forum a tema hardware
<cristian_c> filippo, tipo HU
<Aldo96> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/5767987/
<enzotib> Aldo96, scrivi mount e metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> Aldo96, mi raccomando il pastebin, non guarderò un'altra immagine
<filippo> cristian_c, ok, ti ringrazio
<cristian_c>  6      111GB   116GB  4747MB  logical   ext4
<filippo> ciao a tutti, alla prossima
<cristian_c> enzotib, 500 mb è piccola
<enzotib> cristian_c, sono 4G, perché 500M?
<cristian_c> ah, 5000
<Aldo96> enzobit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5767997/
<enzotib> Aldo96, ls -l /mnt
<cristian_c> !tab | Al
<ubot-it> Al: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<cristian_c> !tab | Aldo96
<ubot-it> Aldo96: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<enzotib> Aldo96, sempre su pastebin
<cristian_c> enzotib,  nessuna delle due , sda6 e sda7 ha il fla di boot
<cristian_c> in fstab
<cristian_c> *flag
<enzotib> cristian_c, non ho capito
<Aldo96> enzobit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768001/
<enzotib> Aldo96, sudo umount /mnt && ls -l /mnt
<cristian_c> enzotib, /dev/sda6 on /mnt type ext4 (rw)                /dev/sda7 on /mnt type ext4 (rw)
<cristian_c> altrimenti si sarrebbe vista la siflza di opzioni
<enzotib> cristian_c, sì, ha montato due volte sulla stessa posizione
<Aldo96> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768006/
<enzotib> Aldo96, quindi la tua installazione è su sda6
<Aldo96> e sda7?
<cristian_c> ottimo
<enzotib> Aldo96, è una partizione dati
<enzotib> però 4G mi sembrano un po' pochini
<enzotib> per il sistema
<enzotib> Aldo96, sudo mount --bind /dev  /mnt/dev
<Aldo96> enzotib: ora procedo con installazione di grub?
<enzotib> Aldo96, no, segui le indicazioni, a partire dal mio messaggio precedente
<Aldo96> fatto
<enzotib> Aldo96, sudo mount --bind /proc  /mnt/proc
<Aldo96> ok
<enzotib> Aldo96, sudo mount --bind /sys  /mnt/sys
<Aldo96> ok
<enzotib> Aldo96, sudo chroot /mnt
<cristian_c> eccoci in chroot
<Aldo96> e voi credevate che io ne sarei stato capace da solo?
<enzotib> Aldo96, era scritto nella guida
<Aldo96> enzotib: hai ragione
<cristian_c> diciamo che mancava la consapevolezza su dove fosse installato il sistema o su cosa sono le partizioni
<enzotib> Aldo96, ora scrivi update-grub
<cristian_c> *edit: la partizione di root
<Aldo96> enzotib:  fatto
<enzotib> Aldo96, fa vedere cosa ha scritto
<Aldo96> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768029/
<cristian_c> errori non ne da
<enzotib> uhm, vedo una scritta EFI
<enzotib> che mi preoccupa un po'
<enzotib> vabbè, andiamo avanti
<enzotib> Aldo96, grub-install /dev/sda
<Aldo96> enzotib, installato
<enzotib> Aldo96, riavvia e vediamo se va
<Aldo96> togliendo il live cd o da live cd?
<cristian_c> enzotib, non capisc, ma uodate -grub non andava dopo grub-install, invece che prima
<cristian_c> ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<enzotib> cristian_c, è indifferente
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> non mi convince
<enzotib> cristian_c, uno modifica il file grub.cfg, l'altro scrive nell'mbr
<enzotib> nell'mbr c'è solo il path verso il grub.cfg reale
<Aldo96> enzotib: la guida dice prima di smontare i dispositivi, lo faccio?
<enzotib> Aldo96, quando riavvi lo fa da solo
<cristian_c> enzotib, ah, quindi l'update non è neanche obbligatiorio, ma serve solo per controllare?
<cristian_c> *obbligatorio
<enzotib> cristian_c, sì, non è necessario
<enzotib> ma con quell'EFI che c'era scritto, mi sa che non funziona lo stesso
<Aldo96> enzotib: niente è cambiato...
<enzotib> Aldo96, vediamo sudo fdisk -l
<Aldo96> ora io sono con win, riapro la live?
<enzotib> Aldo96, e certo
<cri> ciao
<Aldo96> enzotib: rieccomi da live
<enzotib> Aldo96, sudo fdisk -l
<Aldo96> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768079/
<enzotib> Aldo96, sudo parted -l
<Aldo96> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768082/
<akis24> ciao
<cristian_c> enzotib, mi è venuto un dubbio
<enzotib> cristian_c, dimmi
<cristian_c>  /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> enzotib, nel mio caso era hidden
<cristian_c> o commentato
<cristian_c> enzotib, dovrebbe postarlo da chroot
<enzotib> cristian_c, vediamo: Aldo96 sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt && cat /mnt/etc/default/grub
<Aldo96> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768096/
<enzotib> cristian_c, che dici, mi pare normale
<cristian_c> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<cristian_c> non ricordo
<enzotib> cristian_c, ma l'entry di default è comunque la 0, che dovrebbe essere ubuntu
<enzotib> Aldo96, grep menuentry /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Aldo96> cristian_c: piu che altro #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
<cristian_c> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=3
<Aldo96> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768104/
<enzotib> Aldo96, proviamo una cosa: rifacciamo il chroot
<enzotib> Aldo96, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<cristian_c> enzotib, hai ragione
<enzotib> Aldo96, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<enzotib> Aldo96, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Aldo96> enzotib: si
<enzotib> Aldo96, fatti tutti e tre?
<Aldo96> enzotib: si
<Aldo96> enzotib: sudo chroot /mnt?
<enzotib> Aldo96, sì
<Aldo96> enzotib: ok
<enzotib> Aldo96, ed ora: apt-get update
<Aldo96> enzotib: ODDIO
<Aldo96> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768117/
<cristian_c> errore -11
<enzotib> Aldo96, echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<Aldo96> enzotib: fatto
<enzotib> Aldo96, di nuovo apt-get update
<Aldo96> enzotib: meglio
<enzotib> Aldo96, ha finito?
<Aldo96> enzotib: continua a dare errori all inizio http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768128/
<Aldo96> enzotib: ho sbagliato a copiare, ho copiato anche sopra, sembra a posto
<enzotib> Aldo96, infatti
<enzotib> Aldo96, apt-get purge grub-pc grub-common, potrebbe chiederti qualcosa con una dialog box
<Aldo96> enzotib: y ovvio..?
<enzotib> Aldo96, alla rimozione sì, quello sì
<enzotib> poi dovrebbe chiederti altro
<Aldo96> enzotib: no
<enzotib> Aldo96, ha finito?
<Aldo96> enzotib: si, posto?
<enzotib> Aldo96, posta
<Aldo96> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768135/
<enzotib> uhm, continuo a vedere efi
<Aldo96> enzotib: che significa?
<cristian_c> enzotib, ho visto che c'è un pacchetto chiamato grub-uefi
<cristian_c> o grub-efi
<enzotib> Aldo96, rimettiamo a posto: apt-get install grub-common grub-efi grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin grub2-common
<Aldo96> enzotib: fatto
<cristian_c> Aldo96, erano già installati?
<enzotib> cristian_c, sì
<enzotib> ma io di efi non ne so niente
<Aldo96> cristian_c: li avevo rimossi prima con envotib
<cristian_c> uhm
<enzotib> !boot-repair
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'boot-repair'
<enzotib> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<enzotib> Aldo96, prova a usare questo
<Aldo96> con o senza trattino?
<cristian_c> Aldo96, ttp://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<enzotib> Aldo96, segui il link
<cristian_c> ops
<Aldo96> ok
<Aldo96> enzotib: lo scarico da live o da win?
<Aldo96> enzotib: niente risolto
<Aldo96> enzotib: il codice lo scrivo da chroot o prima esco da chroot?
<enzotib> Aldo96, esci da chroot
<Aldo96> enzotib: faccio recommended repair?
<enzotib> Aldo96, eh, prova
<Aldo96> enzotib: se mi chiede in quale disco installare grub devo mettere sda6 giusto?
<enzotib> Aldo96, no sda
<enzotib> ora vado, ciao
<Aldo96> enzotib: ok... ciao
<Aldo96> enzotib: grazie
<cristian_c> Aldo96, fatto?
<Aldo96> cristian_c: si secondo boot repair tutto e a posto, ora riavvio e speriamo funzioni
<cristian_c> speriamo
<Jose> come faccio a cambiare la lingua? su ubuntu 13.04 , ho provato senza risultato
<Jose> volevo installare la lingua italiana
<Aldo96> cristian_c: finalmente funziona, grazie :)
<Jose> come faccio ad installare la lingua italiana su ubuntu 13.04? non ci sono riuscito
<Aldo96> Jose: durante l'installazione viene richiesta la lingua O.o
<Jose> Aldo96: infatti, poi ho clickato COMPLETA ma rimane in inglese
<Jose> Aldo96: mezzo inglese mezzo italiano
<Aldo96> Jose: le applicazioni o il so?
<Jose> so
<cristian_c> Aldo96, ringrazia enzotib
<Aldo96> cristian_c: già fatto
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | Jose
<ubot-it> Jose: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<Jose> cristian_c: mi puoi guidare passo passo? con i vari comandi da scrivere su terminale
<cristian_c> Jose, la guida è fatta apposta
<cristian_c> Jose, che difficoltà hai?
<cristian_c> se non sbaglio, non serve neanche il terminale
<GEKTHEBOSS> buondi, volevo chiedere un'informazione
<Jose> cristian_c: boh , ho seguito quella guida , quello ke ho capito , ma rimane mezzo italiano mezzo inglese
<cristian_c> Jose, apri il supporto lingue
<Jose> fatto poi?
<GEKTHEBOSS> mi confermate che ubuntu 12.04.02 64 e' in grado di buildare correttamente Android(JB9?
<GEKTHEBOSS> (JB)?
<cristian_c> Jose, posta schermata
<cristian_c> !image | Jose
<ubot-it> Jose: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> GEKTHEBOSS, in che senso?
<GEKTHEBOSS> vorrei sapere se non ci sono problemi, perche' vedo che con la 13.04 ce ne sono molti (seguendo quel che dice XDA)
<GEKTHEBOSS> mi sto facendo un assemblato per buildare android, giusto per non sbagliare .)
<cristian_c> GEKTHEBOSS, di quali software parli?
<cristian_c> qui siamo nel canale di supporto tecnico
<GEKTHEBOSS> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5768268/
<Jose> come faccio ad installare skype su ubuntu 13.04?
<cristian_c> !skype | Jose
<ubot-it> Jose: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<cristian_c> Jose, hai risolto per la lingua?
<Jose> cristian_c: si ho risolto grazie ho capito cosa avevo sbagliato , in quel link non spiega come installare skype
<Jose> Jose: c'è scritto 'installare il pacchetto skype presente nel repository' ma non spiega COME
<cristian_c> Installare il pacchetto skype presente nel repository Canonical partner.
<Jose> cristian_c: si , COME? lo installo
<cristian_c> Jose, hai fatto clic sul link skype?
<Jose> cristian_c: si e mi scrive 'Non esiste un pacchetto software chiamato «skype» nelle sorgenti software attuali.'
<Jose> cristian_c: e prima ancora mi scrive non trovato
<cristian_c> Jose, devi abilitare i repository partner
<Jose> cristian_c: come faccio? ad abilitarli
<cristian_c> Jose, da sorgenti software
<Jose> cristian_c: ho clickato sw e aggiornamenti , poi?
<Jose> cristian_c: dove trovo? sorgenti sw
<cristian_c> Jose, impostazioni
<cristian_c> dal gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> !repository | Jose
<ubot-it> Jose: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<Jose> cristian_c: non l'ho trovato :( mi spieghi?
<krabador> Jose, da terminale digita software-properties-gtk , e abiliti i repository partner nella secondo menu' in alto a sinistra della finestra che si apre
<krabador> Jose, poi chiudi, e da terminale mandi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<Jose> krabador: devo flaggare tutte le 4 caselle?
<krabador> no, solo parner
<krabador> *partner
<Jose> krabador: c sono 2 caselle partner , la seconda è codice sorgente , devo flaggare anke quela?
<Jose> quella*
<krabador> puoi fare a meno
<Jose> krabador: ho clickato chiudi , giusto?
<krabador> si, vai con l'altro comando da terminale
<mistya> Buongiorno, da un paio di settimane la mia 13.04 vede alcune immagini, su alcuni software, con i colori sbagliati.. con una forte predominanza verde. Per esempio su firefox o su eye of gnome
<akis24> mistya: non sara' il monitor guasto ?
<mistya> akis24, le stesse immagini su chrome son perfette.
<Jose> ok grazie funziona
<akis24> mistya:  il profilo colore  del monitor è identico per entrambi
<mistya> è una domanda o un'affermazione?
<akis24> mistya:  per caso è come una macchia ?
<akis24> quella era un affermazione
<mistya> No, è come se i rossi me li trasformasse in verdi
<mistya> però non è un invertimento dei colori, il nero ad esempio è perfetto
<mistya> e succede solo su alcune immagini, non su tutte.
<akis24> mistya: monitor lcd ?
<mistya> http://www.iusoilario.com/2011/06/ubuntu-11-04-e-unity-risolvere-il-problema-dei-colori-sbagliati-su-firefox/ ho scoperto che sta cosa risolve su firefox
<akis24> o crt ?
<mistya> si, un lcd. è un notebook
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ciao
<georgefolly> ciao ragazzi
<akis24> ciao georgefolly
<georgefolly> scusate ma sono nuovo e avrei un urgente bisogno di aiuto per quanto riguarda ubuntu 13.04
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<georgefolly> ok, allora ho aggiornato ieri il mio pc alla versione 13.04 di ubuntu e non riesco in alcun modo a connettermi ad internet, la connessione wifi non appare nemmeno ed inserendo il cavo ethernet non succede nulla, che devo fare?
<akis24> georgefolly:  dai da terminale  cat /etc/network/interfaces e posta  qui
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mystriven> Su un vecchio PC ho tentato d'installare Ubuntu 13.04, ma probabilmente c'è un problema di riconoscimento della scheda video GeForce4 440 MX, poiché durante il caricamento del SO è tutto ok, ma alla fine rimane il monitor nero e si vede solo il puntatore del mouse, se però provo a fare CTRL+Alt+Canc e poi Invio ritorno nella schermata del login.
<georgefolly> auto lo iface
<georgefolly> auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<Mystriven> come faccio a digitarlo se lo schermo è nero?
<akis24> georgefolly:  su pastebin....
<krabador> Mystriven, ctrl alt f1
<krabador> Mystriven, non ti conviene ubuntu 13.04 con quell'hardware
<Mystriven> fino al 12.04 andava
<krabador> Mystriven, cpu e ram?
<Mystriven> ram 1,5 GB CPU è un 2000 Mhz ma adesso non ricordo quale
<georgefolly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768491/
<krabador> quella scheda video è supportata solo dagli open
<krabador> Mystriven, ti consiglio vivamente lubuntu
<krabador> Mystriven, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<matte123> buonasera
<akis24> georgefolly: non rileva un bel nulla
<georgefolly> <akis24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768491/
<SrBlack> raga volevo sapere se su ubuntu è possibile sentire la traccia audio stando solo con il puntatore sul file (cosi come in debian) e se si come si fa?
<matte123> ho urgente bisogno di aiuto, avevo installato ubuntu a fianco di windows, ma notando che lo spazio era troppo piccolo ho formattato le partizioni in cui si trovava ubuntu per reinstallarlo successivamente. ho riavviato ma windows non mi si apre piu. mi esce una schermata nera con scritto grub> e mi fa digitare dei comandi
<georgefolly> ripeto fino a ieri mi connettevo senza problemi, esiste una versione di ubuntu meno recente come quella che avevo (della quale non ricordo il numero) che mi permetta di connettermi?
<krabador> matte123, come hai formattato le partizioni?
<matte123> non le ho formattate, scusa, le ho proprio eliminate, e sono ritornato alle due partizioni predefinite di windows, che c-erano dall-inizio
<akis24> georgefolly:  qualcosa non è andato bene durante l'aggiornamento  comunque ci sono la 12.10 è la 12.04 lts
<georgefolly> come faccio a retrocedere alla 12.10 oppure alla 12.04?
<krabador> georgefolly, non puoi, devi reinstallare
<krabador> matte123, devi ripristinare l'mbr con un disco windows
<akis24> georgefolly: comunque di solito conviene installare e non fare avanzamenti di versione
<krabador> matte123, dalla console di ripristino
<krabador> matte123, di che windows stiamo parlando?
<georgefolly> quindi in pratica cosa dovrei fare, la versione precedente mi è stata installata da un amico che ora si trova in ferie.
<SrBlack> raga volevo sapere se su ubuntu è possibile sentire la traccia audio stando solo con il puntatore sul file (cosi come in debian) e se si come si fa?
<krabador> georgefolly, ti scarichi la iso della 12.04
<krabador> georgefolly, e te lo installi
<matte123> krabador: windows 7
<krabador> matte123, oppure puoi, caricando ubuntu il live, con il supporto di installazione, ricreare la partizione, installarlo sopra,e dovrebbe andare di nuovo
<matte123> krabador: adesso sono live CD, ho gia provato a resettare da qua ma senza successo, se provo a reinstallarlo mi chiede di farlo al posto di windows, quindi assolutamente no.
<matte123> krabador: per entrare in live da un CD win devo avere il CD di installazione?
<krabador> matte123, ma ricreare le partizioni che hai eliminato , prima di reinstallare, no?
<matte123> krabador: e fattibile da live? con gparted? perche win proprio non me lo apre
<krabador> matte123, apri gparted
<matte123> ok si credo di esserne capace. provo, grazie
<krabador> matte123, e dovresti trovare spazio vuoto, al posto delle partizioni eliminate
<krabador> matte123, poi quando hai finito
<krabador> matte123, durante l'installazione scegli il partizionamento manuale
<krabador> assegni la partizione root a mano
<matte123> mi basta una partizione per il file system e una per lo swap da 1-2 gb no?
<krabador> certo
<krabador> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<krabador> !mbr | matte123
<ubot-it> matte123: please see above
<georgefolly> grazie akis 24
<costa58> #ubuntu-it
<Urca> ragazzi virtual box non mi va!
<matte123> !VirtualBox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Urca> matte123: mi da errore quando scelgo l'immmagine iso
<matte123> Urca: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/RisoluzioneProblemi
<jester-> Urca: che errore
<Urca> ora ve lo metto su pasetbin
<Urca> jester-: http://pastebin.com/TNpQsyra
<enzotib> Urca, file nomefile.iso
<jester-> Urca: non gli piace il formato che roba è BT5R3-KDE-64.iso
<jester-> Urca: e pare non supporti il tipo di distro
<Urca> jester-: il tipo di distro è ubuntu 10 modificato
<Urca> jester-: il formato è iso
<jester-> <enzotib> Urca, file nomefile.iso
<jester-> è backtrack
<Urca> si
<Urca> devo rinnomire il file "nomefile.iso"
<Urca> ??
<jester-> Urca: file BT5R3-KDE-64.iso
<jester-> è un comando
<matte123> perche non mi lascia formattare l area di swap? e normale?
<jester-> matte123: lo fa in auto l'installer
<matte123> jester-: ho scelto installazione manuale e non mi fa mettere la spunta su formatta.
<Urca> jester-: lo do da terminale dunque?
<enzotib> matte123, non si formatta la swap
<matte123> enzotib: capisco
<jester-> Urca: eccerto
<jester-> e faccevede la risposta
<Urca> jester-: http://pastebin.com/uzcc4vN3
<jester-> Urca: che tipo di distro hai scelto
<jester-> Urca: md5sum controllato?
<Urca> jester-: MD5sum: 	981b897b7fdf34fb1431ba84fe93249f 	 	 	
<jester-> Urca: corrisponde?
<jester-> Urca: in vbox che tipo di distro hai scelto
<Urca> jester-:  vbox? sta voce non l'ho mai letta, ne la sto leggendo nella pagina di download... intendi quando ho creato la macchina su virtualbox?
<jester-> Urca: virualbox
<Urca> ubuntu 10 x64 jester-
<jester-> Urca: scegli linux generico se non c'è bt
<jester-> se non è ubuntu pare non gli garbi il tarocco
<Urca> ok
<Urca> jester-:  ti dico subito il risultato
<Urca> jester-: che quantita di memoria mi consigli ?
<enzotib> dipende da quanta reale ne hai
<Urca> 2 g
<enzotib> metti 1G
<Urca> jester-: enzotib ho messo linux e come versione other..... ma stesso errore
<jester-> Urca: md5sum corrisponde?
<enzotib> Urca, anche ls -l /home/admin1/BT5R3-KDE-64.iso
<Urca> enzotib: http://pastebin.com/wQAVHzCp
<Urca> enzotib: jester- ho un imprevisto... torno fra 10 minuti... scusatemi
<Urca> enzotib: jester- son tornato
<Urca> come risolvo?
<enzotib> Urca, non so, prova a riscaricare il file
<matte123> salve, sono il dual boot e all avvio mio dice error no such partition
<matte123> grub>
<enzotib> Urca, hai controllato l'md5?
<Urca> enzotib: cosa devo vedere del md5 ?
<matte123> e mi permette di scrivere, ma non mi apre ne ubuntu ne win
<enzotib> matte123, mi pare che ti hanno già detto che devi usare il disco di ripristino di windows
<Urca> matte123: devi sistemare il grub
<Urca> succedeva anche a me
<matte123> Urca: ok grazie
<enzotib> Urca, devi confrontarlo con quello che dovrebbe essere indicato dove hai scaricato il file, e dovrebbero essere due stringhe uguali
<Urca> questo l'avevo capito, il sito da dove l'ho scaricato è quello uffciale, l'altro per il confronto dove lo trovo?
<enzotib> Urca, lo calcoli con md5 nomefile
<enzotib> scusa, md5sum /path/to/file.iso
<Urca> enzotib: so uguali
<enzotib> Urca, che versione di vbox hai installato?
<Urca> l'ultima scaricata dal sito ufficiale... perchè quelle per i reposity non anadavano con ubunu 12
<Urca> enzotib: esistono altri programmi come virtualbox che girano su ubuntu?
<enzotib> Urca, sudo service vboxdrv status
<Urca> VirtualBox kernel modules (vboxdrv, vboxnetflt, vboxnetadp, vboxpci) are loaded.
<enzotib> Urca, fa lo stesso con tutte le iso?
<Urca> nn lo so... io ho solo questa di iso
<enzotib> Urca, scarica una di ubuntu e vedi se va
<Urca> però ho visto che vbox usato su win con la mia stessa iso funziona
<enzotib> ok, a maggior ragione dev'essere un problema dell'installazione e non della iso
<enzotib> quindi sarebbe interessante provare un'altra iso
<Urca> enzotib: mo scarico e vedo
<enzotib> Urca, per intanto: dpkg --get-selections | grep virtualbox
<Urca> irtualbox					deinstall virtualbox-4.2					install virtualbox-qt					deinstall
<enzotib> Urca, usa pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> Urca, e anche: sudo mount /home/admin1/BT5R3-KDE-64.iso /mnt
<Urca_> enzotib: il mio pc è a 64 bit-... se installo una versione a 32 bit della distro succede qualcosa?
<enzotib> in vbox puoi installare tranquillamente 32
<enzotib> Urca, ma se stai usando l'altra iso che ti ho detto di scaricare, basta che provi ad avviare, non devi installare
<Corrosive> Buonasera, come istallo un file tar.gz?
<enzotib> Corrosive, dipende da cosa c'è dentro
<enzotib> Corrosive, e poi sei sicuro che non sia disponibile in altro formato?
<Corrosive> è un gioco, non è nel software center!
<Corrosive> Si chiama "Of guards and thief"
<enzotib> Corrosive, comincerei con tar -tzvf nomefile.tar.gz per vedere il contenuto
<Corrosive> Mi dice 'Permesso negato'
<enzotib> forse non hai messo il path giusto
<enzotib> e anche il nomefile va sostituito col nome reale, ovviamente
<a7x> !chat | Corrosive, enzotib
<ubot-it> Corrosive, enzotib: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<a7x> tar -zxvf iltuofile.tar.gz ~/ofguardsandthief
<enzotib> touché
<bithunter> buonasera a tutti
<bithunter> una domandina semplice semplice :)... se accedo come utente ospite e apro il terminale come posso accedere come root ???? Server il terminale root? )
<bithunter> scusate ho scritto malissimo: è possibile accedere come root in un terminale utente diverso?
<jester-> bithunter: ospite non fai nulla
<ugone> bithunter, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo
<bithunter> mi spiego meglio: faccio il log con utente semplice (esempio utente1 no amministratore)), apro il terminale e voglio effettuare operazioni da amministratore
<bithunter> quindi utente2 (amministratore) vuole effettuare modifiche senza log...
<bithunter> può farlo?
<bithunter> ho letto ma nn capisco una cosa...
<jester-> bithunter: ospite non puo fare niente, non ti va user normale?
<bithunter> jester-, per intenderci: es: io sono amministratore e un'altro utente e logato
<bithunter> apro il terminale e voglio effettuare delle modifiche che richiedono la password di amministartore
<bithunter> il terminale mi chiede la password dell'utente in cui sono logato e non la password di amministratore
<bithunter> quindi: come posso applicare modifiche come amministratore senza dovermi disconnetere e rientarre come amministratore ??
<jester-> bithunter:  da ospite non fai nulla
<bithunter> ops rientrare
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> ho capito
<bithunter> ahahahahaah
<bithunter> avevo il dubbio che non avessi capito la domanda hihihihihhi
<bithunter> garzie comunque+
<jester-> bithunter: a meno che attivi root
<jester-> non consigliabile
<bithunter> certo
<bithunter> grazie
<calimero82> sera
<calimero82> ragazzi ho provato a installare lubuntu sul pc ma non va
<calimero82> si blocca.
<calimero82> poi ho provato ad usare il live e non installarlo ma lo schermo rimane scuro, evidentemente i driver grafici non vanno bene per lubuntu
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-16
<sylwester> buon giorno mi potete dare una mano su un problema relativo alla non visualizzazione completa della "scrivania" non vedo neanche l'orologio
<sylwester> viene tutto tagliato mi servirebbe ridurre o ridimensionare i margini dello scermo
<sylwester> penso che il problema nascie perche sono collegato a unaa
<sylwester> televisione che non a le risoluzioni classiche dei schermi pc
<new> Salve a tutti
<new> si può chiedere aiuto qui?
<leo___> Ciao, c'è qualcuno in linea?
<leo___> qualcuno a cui chiedere?
<viva> hai
<viva> can u help me ?? ^^
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<massy> salve
<luciogit> 13.04 dopo agiornamento è diventato lentissimo e va a scatti, come faccio a reinstallarlo? grazie
<jester-> luciogit: usi ppa?
<luciogit> ciao jester, non lo so cos'è ppa o almeno non me lo ricordo
<luciogit> 13.04 si era bloccato, sono entrato in modalità provvisoria e sono riuscito a farlo ripartire, ma poi è diventato lentissimo
<jester-> luciogit: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> luciogit: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<luciogit> jester: grazie, provo subito.
<massy> grazie jester e buona domenica
<Ab3L> ciao. volevo condividere via nfs una cartella che sul server ha uno spazio nel nome. ho provato a mettere le virgolette in /etc/exports e ho provato a mettere il \ prima dello spazio. Ma nessuna delle due ha funzionato. Sapete come si può raggirare il problema? (non posso rinominare la cartella)
<sylwester> buon giorno non so se qualcuno mi puo aiutare o un problema relativo al ubuntu 13.04 in berve lo installato ma non riesco a vedere bene tutta la "scrivania"  per farvi capire non riesco a vedere neanche l'orologio
<sylwester> penso che il problema nasca che il pc e collegato a una televisione e quindi la risoluzione di essa non sia la classica risoluzione di un monitor
<jester-> sylwester: primaparte\ seconda parte/
<jester-> sylwester: è nella home?
<sylwester> si vedo tutto tagliato anche le icone sulla sinistra
<jester-> sylwester: /nodo/sata/primaparte\ secondaparte/
<jester-> sylwester: metti il path completo
<sylwester> scusa ma sono da poco col ubuntu cosa sinifica path?  perdona l'inioranza
<jester-> il percorso di dove sta la cartella, dove ce l'hai
<jester-> sylwester: scusa era per Ab3L
<jester-> sylwester: che sceehda video ha il pc
<jester-> schea video
<sylwester> geforce 9500
<jester-> sylwester: hai installato il driver da driver aggiuntivi?
<sylwester> la risoluzione lo gia cambiata ma non mida risultati qualsiasi metto viene tutto tagliato
<sylwester> si
<jester-> sylwester: sicuro? che driver hai installato
<jester-> sylwester: gksu software-properties-gtk
<jester-> dimmi quale è attivo
<sylwester> non posso modificare i magini anche nel wi7 me li tagliava ma avevo la possiilita di modificare i margini
<jester-> sylwester: se vai per i cassi tuoi cosi rimarrai
<sylwester> scusa non lo faccio piu
<jester-> sylwester: apri un terminale e dai gksu software-properties-gtk
<sylwester> gksu software-properties-gtk   cosa sinifica scusa ma mi approcio proppio adesso a ubuntu ?????
<jester-> sylwester: apri un terminale e dai gksu software-properties-gtk
<jester-> non divagare esegui che vedi cosa succede
<jester-> sylwester: lo hai trovato il terminale?
<sylwester> scusa ma vedo poco con questa risoluzione dello scermo e tutto tagliato piu o meno dove devo andare?
<sylwester> grazie per il aiuto intanto
<jester-> sylwester: clicca il logo in cima alla barra e poi nella rierca scrivi terminale
<cristian_c_> Ab3L, quali file usi per configurare nfs?
<jester-> col cass che hai messo il driver nividia
<Ab3L> cristian_c_: /etc/exports
<sylwester> sono andato   su impostazion di sistema
<jester-> sylwester: serve il terminale
<jester-> sylwester: o il software center installa rimuovi applicazioni
<cristian_c> Ab3L, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/197499
<cristian_c> Ab3L, mi pare feci la stessa cosa per fstab
<sylwester> poi su softwer e aggiornamenti
<Ab3L> ho provato a mettere /home/ab3l/cartella 1 ma non mi accetta lo spazio. allora ho pensato di mettere tutto tra virgolette "/home/ab3l/cartella 1" e anche con l'escape /home/ab3l/cartella\ 1. ma non accetta nessuna delle tre versioni.
<jester-> sylwester: impostazioni-->configura sorgetni
<jester-> sorgenti*
<cristian_c> Ab3L, hai letto al link?
<jester-> sylwester: eitichetta driver aggiuntivi
<Ab3L> cristian_c: lo sto leggendo ora
<cristian_c> lol
<sylwester> poi driver agguntivi
<jester-> cristian_c: è tutto buggato
<jester-> sylwester: driver consigliato?
<cristian_c> jester-, no, è che windows usa gli spazi per i nomi di file e cartelle
<sylwester> ce ne sono diversi li o provati un po tutti ma nessuno mi da la possibilita di fare lo"zoom" o modificare la risoluzione in modo fuori dallo standart
<jester-> cristian_c: eh ma sticass\ salamadonna/   dovrebbe funzare, bugghi a parte
<cristian_c> jester-, non in tutti i casi
<jester-> sylwester: ti ho chiesto quale consiglia a quale è attivo, rimane il mitestero di come eri arrivato in driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> jester-, ricordo che sullo fstsb dovetti utilizzare una roba diversa
<cristian_c> jester-, ci è arrivato per caso :P
<jester-> eh
<Urca> ragazzi ! come risolvo ??? http://pastebin.com/9nXhrUnW
<sylwester> sulla sinistra intravvedo delle icone su una di queste c'e scritto "impostazioni di sistema " da li o provato un po e lo trovato
<jester-> Urca: in seguito al comando?
<sylwester> in utilizzo c'e quella PROPIETERIO TESTATO
<cristian_c> Urca, se non spieghi, puoi rimanere lì per ore XD
<jester-> sylwester: che verssione
<Ab3L> cristian_c: è proprio il problema che ho. ma anche se cambio lo spazio con \040 mi dà lo stesso errore su kubuntu 12.04
<sylwester> nivida - 310
<Urca> cristian_c: jester-  ecco il comando e il risultato http://pastebin.com/YcJcmzT7
<cristian_c> Ab3L, mostra la stringa tipo
<cristian_c> in etc/exports
<cristian_c> */
<jester-> sylwester: nel terminale dai: nvidia-settings e prova da li
<cristian_c> Urca, perché dovrei aprire il link se non so neanche il problema?
<Ab3L> cristian_c: /home/ab3l/Ubuntu One         192.168.....(varie opzioni)
<Ab3L> cristian_c: /home/ab3l/Ubuntu\040One         192.168.....(varie opzioni)
<Ab3L> cristian_c: /home/ab3l/Ubuntu\ One         192.168.....(varie opzioni)
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmm
<Ab3L> cristian_c: "/home/ab3l/Ubuntu One"         192.168.....(varie opzioni)
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> Ab3L, ricordo di aver usato le doppie virgolette
<Ab3L> cristian_c: l'errore è sempre: exportfs: /home/ab3l/Ubuntu One does not support NFS export
<sylwester> scusa ma e da un po che cerco questo terminale dove lo si trova ?
<Ab3L> cristian_c: infatti ho usato pure quello
<Urca> cristian_c: se apri il link , avresti visto che il problema è riferito all istallazione di detreminati pacchetti
<sylwester> ok trovato
<jester-> Urca: cambia server apt, abilita partners e indipendente a disabilita i proposed
<jester-> Urca: poi sudo apt-get update e sudo apt-get install quelcheè
<jester-> Urca: ksu software-properties-gtk
<Urca> jester-: una cosa alla volta! come cambio server apt ?
<cristian_c> jester-, ha i proposed attivati?
<cristian_c> :D
<jester-> dai il comando
<jester-> cristian_c: qundo scommetti e pure una vagonata di ppa
<Urca> jester-: http://pastebin.com/uGQq1k0p
<jester-> Urca: hai kde?
<Urca> no unit
<jester-> Urca: gksu software-properties-gtk
<Urca> fatto
<Urca> adesso?
<sylwester> ok soo nella configurazione della nivida quali parametri devo cambiare ?
<jester-> <jester-> Urca: cambia server apt, abilita partners e indipendente a disabilita i proposed
<jester-> Urca: clicca su server e poi itlaia e poi metti un server italiano tipo fastb ull
<cristian_c> Ab3L, non ho qui lo fstab
<cristian_c> Ab3L, non è su questo pc
<jester-> Urca: poi in latro software e aggiornamenti
<jester-> altro*
<Ab3L> cristian_c: non c'è problema. non è urgente.
<Ab3L> grazie lo stesso
<Urca> jester-: ok ! il server è fatto ! ora <<abilita partners e indipendente a disabilita i proposed>> che sarebbero?
<sylwester> scusate mi si e spento il pc
<Urca> jester-: intendi abilitare i partners canonical e disabilitare i gli "indipendete" già selezionati ???
<sylwester> o trovato il terminale adesso cosa faccio
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Urca, posta schermata
<jester-> Urca: rileggi sopra
<jester-> o bisogna scrivere 7 volte la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> lol
<Urca> ho letto jester- ... evidentemente non sei chiaroi
<Urca> altrimenti non starei qui a ro mperti le palle ancora
<Urca> non credi?
<jester-> Urca: <jester-> <jester-> Urca: cambia server apt, abilita partners e indipendente a disabilita i proposed
<jester-> Urca: cosa c'è di non chiaro
<Urca> ti ho chiesto per partners sono quelli canonical .... e se per "disalilita proposed" intendi gli indipendeti già spuntati
<Urca> jester-:
<jester-> sylwester: trovato il termimale?
<sylwester> siiiiii
<sylwester>  dimmi tutto
<jester-> sylwester: lsmod | grep nvidia  cosa risponde
<sylwester> nvidia               9410995  38
<jester-> sylwester:  adesso nvidia-settings
<Urca> jester-:  http://i.imgur.com/XTD4uig.png
<jester-> sylwester: vedi se ti fa settare la risoluzione
<jester-> Urca: <jester-> <jester-> Urca: cambia server apt, abilita partners e indipendente a disabilita i proposed
<jester-> Urca: abilita partners e indipendente
<jester-> è chiaro?
<jester-> Urca: poi in aggiornamenti disabilita i proposed
<jester-> sylwester: si aperto il setting di nvidia?
<vinci98d> sylwester, non conosco il tuo problema ... prova con xrandr -s 0
<cristian_c> Urca, che è xplico
<cristian_c> ?
<sylwester> si o provato a campiare la risoluzione a metterla manualmente  ma mi fa i bordi neri sullo schermo ma non si vede tutta la scrivania
<jester-> sylwester: dak setting nvidia? quanti pollici è la tv
<sylwester> 32 pollici   sharp
<jester-> sylwester: wide?
<jester-> sylwester: non c'è risoluzione 1920x1080?
<sylwester> wide? cioe?
<sylwester> no e la 1280x720
<jester-> sylwester: cioè  quello rettangolare non quadro
<jester-> sylwester: hai aperto nvidia-settings
<sylwester> nel win 7 c'era la possibilita di fare lo zoom per centrare
<sylwester> si
<sylwester> si
<jester-> sylwester: hai aperto nvidia-settings
<sylwester> si
<jester-> sylwester: che risoluzioni permette
<jester-> possibile che non  ci sia 1920x1080
<sylwester> lamassima 1280x1080
<sylwester> si c'è
<jester-> cazzo mettila e pigia applica
<sylwester> mi sfarfalla tutto lo schermo e poi e tutto tagliato comunque
<jester-> sylwester: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> !paste | sylwester
<ubot-it> sylwester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sylwester> si vede un po piu piccolo ma non cambia il resultato
<sylwester> rc  nvidia-310                                310.44-0ubuntu2                        amd64        NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library ii  nvidia-310-updates                        310.44-0ubuntu2                        amd64        NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library ii  nvidia-settings-310                       310.44-0ubuntu1                        amd64        Tool for configuring th
<cristian_c> !paste | sylwester
<ubot-it> sylwester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<poggi> Ciao a tutti, sono alle prime armi con ubuntu......il problema è questo: ho un router asus rt-n66 che funge da server samba a cui ho collegato, tramite usb un disco esterno. Il disco riesco a vederlo da un pc con windows e riesco ad aprire le cartelle ed i files MA come faccio con ubuntu?
<Urca> cristian_c: xplico è un interfaccia grafica webdi un programma
<Urca> cristian_c: seguendo le istuzioni di jester, mo mi esce sta roba http://pastebin.com/qgqYhf8m
<cristian_c> poggi, ci sono vari metodi
<cristian_c> mi pare
<poggi> Per esempio?
<cristian_c> Urca, posta qualche altra schermata di sorgenti software
<cristian_c> Urca, oppure: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> !samba | poggi
<ubot-it> poggi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<poggi> Da terminale riesco a vedere le risorse....
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> poggi, installa system-config-samba
<poggi> Ma come faccio a vederle da interfaccia grafica?
<cristian_c> poggi, installa system-config-samba
<Urca> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/d1uT3H9T
<poggi> L'ho installato
<cristian_c> lol
<poggi> vedo la stampante di rete...quella sì
<poggi> e riesco a stampare
<enzotib> Urca, poi hai risolto con grub?
<poggi> ma non vedo il disco....
<cristian_c> poggi, hai dei repo strani
<cristian_c> deb http://ubuntu.fastbull.org/ubuntu/ precise universe
<poggi> Strani in che senso?
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> ti mancano i backports, i security
<cristian_c> e fastbull che è?
<Urca> enzotib: non ero io ad avere problemi ieri :) era un altro a cui io avevo consigliato di mettere apposto grub :)
<cristian_c> -,-
<poggi> cosa sono i fastbull ed i backports?
<Urca> cristian_c: fastbull è un server italiano per scaricare
<poggi> come fai a vedere che mi mancano i backports ed i security?
<Urca> enzotib: come risolvo http://pastebin.com/qgqYhf8m ??
<poggi> e come faccio ad averli?
<cristian_c> poggi, ho sbagliato, mi riferivo a dUrca
<cristian_c> :D
<poggi> ah, ok :)
<Urca> cristian_c: quindi? dove sta il problema?
<enzotib> Urca, ah sì, avevi problemi con virtualbox, scusa
<cristian_c> poggi, posta qualche schermata
<vinci98d> Urca, ma che devi installare?
<enzotib> Urca, postgresql è tutto minuscolo
<vinci98d> !info postgreSQL
<ubot-it> postgresql (source: postgresql-common (140)): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 9.1+140 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 67 kB
<enzotib> come tutti i nomi dei pacchetti
<Urca> enzotib: non ho risolto! ho provato tutte le combinazioni , ma niente! non riconosceva la iso! invece nei video su youtube dove tentano di installare la mia stessa iso però usando virtualbox da windows, l'immagine gli veniva riconosciuta e funzionava
<enzotib> Urca, hai poi provato con un'altra iso?
<Urca> vinci98d: devo installare un programma e ho biosgno di quei pacchetti
<Urca> enzotib: si! con la iso di ubuntu uffiuciale va...
<enzotib> Urca, uhm, allora dev'essere qualcosa con la iso, non saprei.
<Urca> enzotib: boohh....
<enzotib> Urca, tornando al problema attuale, libpq-dev e libreadline-dev ci sono, fa vedere il sources.list
<vinci98d> !info libpq-dev
<ubot-it> libpq-dev (source: postgresql-9.1): header files for libpq5 (PostgreSQL library). In component main, is optional. Version 9.1.9-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 151 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<vinci98d> Urca, e non ti escono come dipendenza?
<cristian_c> Urca, non hai attivato gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza e i raccomandati
<Urca> cristian_c:  SI CRISTIAN! QUESI CA§§O DI AGGIORNAMENTI MI MANDANO IL PC A  P*******
<Urca> ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu 4 volte
<cristian_c> mah
<Urca> perchè dopo gli aggiornamenti la schermata all avvio era nera
<cristian_c> Urca, avrai pacioccato, forse
<cristian_c> Urca, stavo pensando, ma gli hash delle .iso li hai controllati?
<Urca> cristian_c: appena installato , gli faccio fare gli aggiornamenti, riavvio e scheramata
<Urca> nera
<Urca> cristian_c: inoltre quei cavolo di driver ndvidia dei reposity non funzionano! ne a me ne ad altri! schermata nera ogni volta
<Urca> enzotib: che comando devo dare?
<Urca> vinci98d: si
<cristian_c> Urca, peccato che i driver nvidia non sono installati di default
<Urca> cristian_c: infatti cristian!
<vinci98d> Urca, apt non te le installa? ... ma scaricati i .deb ...
<enzotib> Urca, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> Urca, quindi non capisco cosa c'entrino i driver nvidia
<Urca> cristian_c: vai su ubuntu sowftare center! scarichi i nvidia , li abiliti ! e BUM riavvii e schermo nero!
<vinci98d> cristian_c, no è meglio così
<cristian_c> Urca, scarichi?
<Urca> cristian_c: era una digrassione riguardo a quanto fanno schifo gli aggiornamenti
<Urca> vinci98d: dammi un comando
<vinci98d> Urca, tipo?
<cristian_c> Urca, scarichi?
<Urca> vinci98d: per scaricare i deb
<cristian_c> Urca, in che senso?
<Urca> enzotib: http://pastebin.com/7qNKEjq3
<vinci98d> Urca, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Urca> cristian_c: nel senso che premi il tasto scarica da ubuntu sowftare center sulla voce nvida drivers
<cristian_c> Urca, guarda che per i driver proprietari c'è il tool Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> Urca, che poi non ho capito peché vuoi installare i proprietari
<poggi> Tramite filemanager, cliccando su "esplora rete" riesco adesso a vedere "rete Windows"; cliccandoci sopra accedo alle 2 cartelle MA cliccandoci sopra mi appare la scritta "impossibile montare la posizione! Failed to retrieve share list from server-
<Urca> cristian_c: lasciamo stare il discorso driver
<cristian_c> poggi, non ho visto le tue schermate
<cristian_c> Urca, eh, ma forse è per quello che hai problemi
<poggi> come faccio a postare la schermata?
<cristian_c> tra l'altro
<cristian_c> !image | poggi
<ubot-it> poggi: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<poggi> ok
<Urca> enzotib: vinci98d cristian_c  devo andare ! grazie mille per l'aiuto
<frostgard_> cia a tutti
<frostgard_> ho un problema con la scheda video qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | frostgard_
<ubot-it> frostgard_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<poggi> http://imagebin.org/261561
<cristian_c> poggi, questa è un'immagine del file manager
<poggi> ...e non va bene? Meglio nautilus?
<cristian_c> che file manager è?
<cristian_c> poggi, comunque, mi riferisco a system-config-samba
<poggi> ok, ti mando la schermata di system-config-samba....
<poggi> http://imagebin.org/261562
<poggi> è giusto così?
<poggi> si vede la stampante...
<poggi> Dovrei forse aggiungere io manualmente il disco di rete?
<poggi> http://imagebin.org/261562
<cristian_c> poggi, penso di sì
<cristian_c> poggi, Aggiungi Condivisione
<frostgard_> intendi qui? cristian_c
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> mi sembra una vecchia ati
<cristian_c> frostgard_, sicuro di aver rimosso altri driver?
<frostgard_> sì, abbastanza
<cristian_c> frostgard_, hai problemi anche in live?
<cristian_c> frostgard_, come sono le temperature sul pc?
<frostgard_> ho reinstallato il sistema proprio per questi errori.
<frostgard_> in live intendi streaming
<cristian_c> frostgard_, no
<cristian_c> frostgard_, nella sessione live di ubunu
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<frostgard_> non sono molto esperto. scusa ma fai conto di parlare con un neofita praticamente
<poggi> Ho aggiunto la condivisione ma non so quale indirizzo inserire.....http://imagebin.org/261563
<cristian_c> frostgard_, scusa, come hai installato il sistema?
<frostgard_> da usb
<cristian_c> poggi, mi è venuto un dubbio
<cristian_c> frostgard_, allora utilizza la live da usb
<frostgard_> c'è solo ubuntu, non è affiancato a nessun altro sistema
<cristian_c> ?
<frostgard_> no. l'ho installato da usb su HD
<poggi> Quale directory devo impostare come condivisione? Devo inserirla come indirizzo ip o come percorso? http://imagebin.org/261563
<cristian_c> frostgard_, appunro
<poggi> Oddio....quale dubbio?
<cristian_c> *appunto
<cristian_c> poggi, ho chiesto se riscontri gli stessi problemi in live
<frostgard_> aaaah ... ok.. non capivo
<cristian_c> poggi, devi condividere una disco collegato dove?
<poggi> In live non ho provato......
<cristian_c> poggi, prov
<cristian_c> *prova
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> scusate
<poggi> Devo provare in live? Mi devo disconnettere......
<cristian_c> poggi, dicevo a frostgard
<cristian_c> :P
<frostgard_> non saprei. non ho mai provato
<frostgard_> =)
<cristian_c> frostgard_, prova
<poggi> ok
<cristian_c> poggi, devi condividere una disco collegato dove?
<frostgard_> so solo che quando montavo la 11.04 questi problemi non li dava
<cristian_c> frostgard_, ripeto, prova in live
<poggi> il disco usb è collegato ad un router asus che ha già samba di default
<frostgard_> eh.. purtroppo ora non ce l'ho. ho rimesso sulla chiavetta la distro 11 .
<frostgard_> quindi non è una cosa che posso fare a breve
<frostgard_> comunque proverò.
<frostgard_> curiosità.. perchè sul live dovrebbe avere effetti diversi?
<poggi> da windows accedo tranquillamente ai dati ma da ubuntu e bodhi linux arrivo alla scheramata http://imagebin.org/261563
<cristian_c> poggi, fammi pensare
<cristian_c> frostgard_, perché un sistema vergine
<cristian_c> *è
<poggi> Ricapitolando....devo accedere a cartelle che si trovano su un disco di rete collegato tramite usb ad un router asus rt-n66u che implementa samba ma non riesco ad acedervi perchè mi appare la schermata che mi avvisa dell'impossibilità di montare la posizione http://imagebin.org/261564
<frostgard_> allora anche senza provare ti posso già dire che da problemi ugualmente. già all'installazione mentre caricava i file di preinstallazione dava messaggi di errore proprio sulla scheda video
<cristian_c> poggi, è installato smbclient?
<poggi> suppongo di sì, come faccio a verificarlo?
<frostgard_> il sistema è come fosse vergine. ho reinstallato più volte proprio per capire se fossero problemi dovuti ad aggiornamenti ma anche da appena montato dava già problemi
<cristian_c> frostgard_, non sto parlando dell'installazione
<cristian_c> frostgard_, quanta ram ha il pc?
<poggi> da terminale digitando smbclient _L//192.168.2.1 vedo le risorse
<frostgard_> 4gb
<cristian_c> frostgard_, che ambiente desktop utilizzi?
<cristian_c> frostgard_, processore?
<poggi> da terminale digitando smbclient -L//192.168.2.1 vedo le risorse
<frostgard_> ubuntu 12.04
<frostgard_> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ × 2
<frostgard_> sistema OS 64 bit
<frostgard_> e grafica mi da il driver Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x301)
<cristian_c> frostgard_, un po' vecchiarello
<cristian_c> mi sembra
<poggi> http://imagebin.org/261565
<cristian_c> poggi, per l'output di terminale è meglio usare pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | poggi
<ubot-it> poggi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<poggi> digitando da terminale smbclient -L//192.168.2.1 compare questo: http://imagebin.org/261565
<frostgard_> non saprei che dire
<cristian_c> poggi, sto cercando dicapire qual'è la sintassi giusta
<poggi> ok.....
<cristian_c> frostgard_, hai provato con xubuntu?
<frostgard_> si può aggiornare da terminale?
<cristian_c> frostgard_, magari è troppo pesante
<cristian_c> frostgard_, cosa?
<frostgard_> il driver video
<cristian_c> frostgard_, il sistema ti avverte direttamente se ci sono aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> frostgard_, manualmente non devi fare nulla
<cristian_c> frostgard_, hai provato con xubuntu?
<frostgard_> no
<poggi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5770702/
<frostgard_> però a questo punto rimetto ubuntu 11 almeno i catalyst funizonavano
<cristian_c> frostgard_, direi di provare anche in questo caso
<cristian_c> frostgard_, e sbagli
<frostgard_> anche se non escono più aggiornamenti almeno gira regolare
<cristian_c> frostgard_, è già scaduto il supporto alla 11
<cristian_c> sia .04, ma ricordo anche .10
<cristian_c> frostgard_, non è per niente sicuro
<frostgard_> non lo sapevo
<poggi> ubot-it.....va bene così? intendevi che devo fare così per comunicare? Grazie http://paste.ubuntu.com/5770702/
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !rilasci | frostgard_
<ubot-it> frostgard_: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<frostgard_> ma su xubuntu gira tutto ? tipo minecraft e xbmc?
<frostgard_> ed i comandi da terminale sono gli stessi?
<cristian_c> poggi, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/SupportoAltriSistemi/MontareUnaCondivisioneWindows
<cristian_c> frostgard_, xubuntu usa un ambiente desktop diverso da gnome
<cristian_c> tutto qui
<frostgard_> e allora proverò a mettere xubuntu
<cristian_c> frostgard_, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cristian_c> frostgard_, magari provala in live
<cristian_c> frostgard_, prima di decidere se installare
<frostgard_> ok, buona idea
<frostgard_> grazie
<frostgard_> ;)
<frostgard_> gentilissimo
<cristian_c> frostgard_, guarda il link
<frostgard_> sìsì l'ho aperto
<cristian_c> frostgard_, è la lista delle derivate
<cristian_c> e ti spiega cosa sono
<poggi> Ricapitolando....suppongo di aver installato smbclient, devo accedere a cartelle che si trovano su un disco di rete collegato tramite usb ad un router asus rt-n66u che implementa samba ma non riesco ad acedervi perchè mi appare la schermata che mi avvisa dell'impossibilità di montare la posizione http://imagebin.org/261564
<frostgard_> di xubuntu dici meglio la 12 o la 13?
<giuseppe_in_pann> ciaooooooo
<giuseppe_in_pann> raga perfavore aiuto
<giuseppe_in_pann> devo impostare la connessione
<giuseppe_in_pann> sono passato a ubuntu ieri con un altro pc
<cristian_c> poggi, hai guardato il link?
<cristian_c> frostgard_, la 12 ha il supporto lungo
<cristian_c> è una lts
<cristian_c> !aiuto | giuseppe_in_pann
<ubot-it> giuseppe_in_pann: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<frostgard_> cristian_c_ allora vada per la 12 e nel mentre che sono in vena di tentativi provo pure mythbuntu
<frostgard_> cristian_c_ grazie mille del supporto ;) buona giornata!!
<cristian_c> frostgard_, mi raccomando, in live prima
<poggi> e io?
<frostgard_> cristian_c_ ovviamente
<cristian_c> 14:30:55 <cristian_c> poggi, hai guardato il link?
<rocco28> Sera a tutti
<rocco28> Scusatemi sul forum non riesco a trovare la guida per installare ubuntu su smartphone.
<cristian_c> rocco28, non c'è nulla di ufficiale
<cristian_c> lol
<poggi> quale link? Mi dev'essere sfuggito......
<poggi> ... e come funziona pastebin?
<wellons> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con deluge. So per certo che è una cavolata ma non riesco a risolverlo. Quel "genio" di mio fratello ha pensato bene di cambiarmi la connessione in IPv4 in dhcp solo indirizzi e mettendomi un indirizzo. oggi apro deluge e mi dice "nessuna connessione entrante" e cliccando sopra mi apre la pagina delle impostazioni proxy. Ora ho rimesso la connessione su automatico dhcp ma deluge non ne vuole sapere di 
<wellons> e rimane sempre nessuna connessione entrante
<wellons> grazie
<bimbogiggi> Gente Buondi!
<bimbogiggi> o buon pomeriggio!
<cristian_c> 14:20:16 <cristian_c> poggi, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/SupportoAltriSistemi/MontareUnaCondivisioneWindows
<cristian_c> wellons, controlla le impostazioni di deluge
<wellons> si, le ho controllate ma ci deve essere un problema sulle porte. solo che non ho idea di quali siano da impostare. cliccando su nessuna connessione entrante su deluge mi apre la schermata delle impostazioni del proxy...
<cristian_c> wellons, posta una schermata
<wellons> il controllo delle porte da la spunta verde ma poi non si muove niente e rimangono tutti i file in coda senza partire
<wellons> ok
<bimbogiggi> ho un problemino, nel mio server c'è una pagina web accessibile sia via internet (con dyndns)che lan! come faccio da rete interna ad accederci con il suffisso .dyndns.org?
<bimbogiggi> ho provato con bind 9 ma non è stabile!
<cristian_c> bimbogiggi, non ho capito bene cosa vuoi fare
<poggi> adesso studio la guida, grazie cristian
<wellons> ecco, l'ho messa qui http://i.imgur.com/zdY9LIK.png
<wellons> grazie intanto per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> !deluge
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'deluge'
<bimbogiggi> vorrei accedere al mio sito da rete interna, usando lo stesso nome che uso da internet (nomeserver).dyndns.org
<bimbogiggi> con bind e dhcp sono riuscito a fare una configurazione, ma è instabile!
<cristian_c> bimbogiggi, in che senso instabile?
<bimbogiggi> a volte la connessione semplicemente cade! si attiva la ricerca di alice
<bimbogiggi> il server non è raggiungibile o in casi la pagina cerca di caricare ma non appare niente!
<cristian_c> wellons, ci sono plugin attivi?
<wellons> mettendo le porte casuali il test mi da ok, però poi non scarica nulla. Ho messo a scaricare ubuntu 13 per provare ma è tutto fermo a 0kb. Sia in down che in up. nessun plugin attivo
<cristian_c> bimbogiggi, come hai fatto la configurazione?
<wellons> ma fino a che mio frate non ha toccato la connessione andava tutto a meraviglia.
<cristian_c> wellons, hai fatto prove con altri file?
<wellons> si, ne ho messi tre  nuovi. niente. Sono attivi ora ma non scaricano.
<cristian_c> uhm
<wellons> nei seeder mi da 0(1550). Quindi non è un file raro...
<cristian_c> wellons, ci sono plugin attivi?
<wellons> no no nessuno ha la spunta
<wellons> ora ha un seeder connesso e ha scaricato 60 kb...
<wellons> per poi fermarsi.
<cristian_c> wellons, stesso problema anche con transmission?
<cristian_c> bimbogiggi, non ho capito come hai configurato bind e dhcp
<bimbogiggi> ti ho fatto un past nei messaggi privati
<cristian_c> bimbogiggi, no pvt
<bimbogiggi>  http://domostus.dyndns.org/blog/?page_id=250
<bimbogiggi> questo è il mio server
<bimbogiggi> dopo svariati tentativi non sono riuscito a capire cosa di preciso non vada! il dns con bind del mio server dovrebbe reindirizzare l'indirizzo che digito nel browser al blog che contiene il mio server!
<bimbogiggi> in bind ho creato una zona con lo stesso nome del server
<bimbogiggi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5770872/
<cristian_c> bimbogiggi, mi riferisco non ai valori quanto al metodo utilizzato
<bimbogiggi> sono un po niubbo, cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> bimbogiggi, non sto dicendo questo
<cristian_c> hai scritto: 'con bind e dhcp sono riuscito a fare una configurazione'
<bimbogiggi> si, semplicemente non ho capito la domanda! ;P
<cristian_c> bimbogiggi, mi spieghi che metodo hai usato per configurare il tutto?
<cristian_c> cioè il reindirizzamento
<bimbogiggi> ha ho capito!
<cristian_c> magari il problema è lì
<bimbogiggi> con bind ho realizzato una zona master con il nome  domostus.dyndns.org,
<bimbogiggi> con cui "teoricamente" dovrei far credere alla rete interna che l'indirizzo corrispondente a   http://domostus.dyndns.org sia il server locale!
<wellons> no, transmission a quanto pare va. Forse perchè non l'avevo aperto con la connessione cambiata e non si è quindi incasinato. Ora comunque in deluge mettendo le connessioni massime su -1 invece che 0 è partito. ora guardo dieci minuti se si è ripreso o è solo un attimo. Nel caso avessi ancora problemi scrivo. Per il momento grazie
<bimbogiggi> e non sul server dyndns in internet, nel dhcp  del mio server ho inserito questi parametri http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5770903/
<bimbogiggi> il mio server quindi dovrebbe comportarsi come dns primario per tutta la mie rete! ( almeno da quello che ho potuto comprendere dalle wiky) wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dhcp
<bimbogiggi> da cosa puo dipendere! certe volte va preciso preciso! poi di coplo il server non è raggiungibile tramite nome ma solo tramite ottetto numerico
<bimbogiggi> ti viene in mente qualcosa che mi puo indirizzare verso il difetto?
<wellons> grazie cristian_c, alla fine ho risolto cancellando tutti i file di configurazione e è tornato con le impostazioni di default. In pratica mi aveva cambiato tutti i dati sulle connessioni, il traffico, la cache ecc
<akis24> ciao
<aspire_> Ciao, c'è qualcuno in linea?
<akis24> aspire_|  solo 44 ora
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<aspire_> ok, scusate... ho avuto un problema: durante installazione ubuntu accanto a windows  è andata via la corrente elettrica...  ora mi ritrovo senza windows e addirittura senza dati sul disco... dite che riesco a recuperare qualcosa? grazie
<akis24> aspire_| dovresti ripristinare mbr suppongo o spero
<cristian_c> bimbogiggi, stavo pensando: hai controllato i log?
<krabador> aspire_, che succede?
<cristian_c> aspire_, gruppo di continuità
<aspire_> ok akis24, ci sono delle guide su ubuntu.it? ...ah poco fa ho provato a ripristinare windows con i suoi cd di ripristino, ma niente.
<cristian_c> aspire_, c'è il wiki
<akis24> aspire_|  leggi krabador ...  cristian_c  :)
<aspire_> ok, quindi provo a ripristinare mbr? qualche dritta al riguardo? al momento sto usando un live usb di ubuntu
<cristian_c> aspire_, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> aspire_, in live
<aspire_> fatto
<akis24> !paste | aspire_
<ubot-it> aspire_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !mbr | aspire_
<ubot-it> aspire_: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<krabador> ma , non vorrei sembrare aggressivo, posso sapere che problema hai ?
<akis24> [16:09:38] <aspire_> ok, scusate... ho avuto un problema: durante installazione ubuntu accanto a windows  è andata via la corrente elettrica...  ora mi ritrovo senza windows e addirittura senza dati sul disco... dite che riesco a recuperare qualcosa? grazie
<aspire_> ecco output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771029/
<cristian_c> aspire_, hai windows sul primo disco e linux sul secondo
<cristian_c> no, non è windows
<cristian_c> non so cos'è
<aspire_> prima del crash era windows
<krabador> aspire_, era un fisso ?
<aspire_> no notebook
<krabador> aspire_, mi dici il modello per favore?
<aspire_> acer aspire 5935g
<cristian_c> aspire_, sei in live usb?
<aspire_> si, credo... ho installate l'iso di ubuntu 13.04 64bit su pen drive e l'ho avviato... scusate l'inesperienza
<krabador> cristian_c, si, la sda è il supporto della live
<krabador> aspire_, sei sicuro che l'output sia completo?
<aspire_> si è completa
<akis24> aspire_|  non è che invece di accanto hai usato altra opzione ? ..
<krabador> giusto per sapere, ma il win che avevi l'hai installato a mano o era quello che c'era all'acquisto?
<krabador> sembri non avere piu' la partizione di rispristino
<aspire_> accanto a windows avevo già ubuntu 32bit e volevo installare anche la 64bit per vedere le differenze, ma durante installazione c'è stato il crash
<aspire_> il win era già installato
<cristian_c> aspire_, come hai partizionato durante l'installazione?
<aspire_> prima di installare il 32bit da win vista ho deframmentato e poi ho ridotto il volume a 12000MB... poi ho installato ubuntu 32bit
<cristian_c> aspire_, pralo della 64
<cristian_c> *parlo
<krabador> aspire_, apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install testdisk
<aspire_> non avevo ancora partizionato era in quella fase dell'installazione (ho scelto "altro" per installare)... stavo guardando la situazione sul disco, in quel momento via la corrente
<krabador> aspire, non hai la batteria?
<aspire_> no
<krabador> procuratene una, che nei notebook evita questo tipo di problami
<aspire_> hai perfettamente ragione
<krabador> con l'fdisk in quel modo, non solo non hai piu' la partizione di ripristino di win, ma non hai neanche una partizione win
<aspire_> krabador ecco output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771055
<aspire_> quando ho tentato il ripristino di win dai suoi cd, mi diceva che non c'erano dati utenti
<aspire_> in effetti da live usb, sfogliando le cartelle vedo solo i dati di ubuntu su pen drive... ne i dati di win, ne quelli di ubuntu 32bit
<cristian_c> aspire_, quelli ci sono
<krabador> aspire_, sempre da terminale, manda software-properties-gtk , e spunta i repository
<cristian_c> aspire_, devi montare la partizione di ubuntu
<krabador> aspire_, chiudi la schermata, poi da terminale,  ripeti sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get -y install testdisk
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install testdisk
<krabador> aspire_, questo.
<aspire_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771074/
<krabador> aspire_, hai selezionato i repository da software-properties-gtk ?
<aspire_> allora mi si è aperto "software e updates" spunto tutte le voci sotto "downloadable from the internet"?
<krabador> si
<krabador> aspire_, poi fai close, torni in terminale a dare la stessa stringa di prima
<aspire_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771085/
<krabador> aspire_, da come vedo che incolli le cose in pastebin
<krabador> ti mancano delle righe in fondo
<aspire_> lo rifaccio
<krabador> aspire_, espandi il terminale a tutto schermo , manda fdisk -l e incolla nel pastebin, esattamente fino alla linea di accettazione di un nuovo comando
<krabador> aspire_, del precedente non fa niente
<aspire_> ok
<krabador> hai sicuramente installato testdisk
<krabador> fallo di fdisk -l
<aspire_> fdisk -l non funziona
<krabador> aspire_, sudo fdisk -l
<aspire_> scusa.. ecco qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771098/
<bimbogiggi> quali log devo controllare ? del dhcp o del bind?
<krabador> ok allora adesso manda sudo testdisk
<aspire_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771107/
<krabador> crea il log
<krabador> vai avanti
<aspire_> fatto
<aspire_> dice select a media
<cristian_c> bimbogiggi, se hai installato apache, controlla il log di pache
<cristian_c> *apache
<krabador> seleziona il tuo disco
<aspire_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771110/ ...sdb o sr0?
<aspire_> sdb giusto?
<krabador> aspire_, il disco , a fianco ha il suo nome
<krabador> sdb
<aspire_> fatto
<cri> ciao
<aspire_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771112/
<krabador> si, intel pc partition
<aspire_> ok
<aspire_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771120/
<krabador> analyse
<krabador> e vedi cosa esce
<aspire_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771125/
<krabador> aspire_, quick search
<aspire_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771130/
<aspire_> krabador devo scegliere una partizione?
<krabador> avrebbe dovuto chiederti di fare una deepersearch
<aspire_> no, è arrivato subito qui
<krabador> in ogni caso è rispuntata fuori la tua partizione di ripristino
<aspire_> ok, come proseguo?
<krabador> datti una calmata
<aspire_> sorry
<krabador> aspire_, chiudi il terminale
<krabador> aspire_, apri gparted
<aspire_> ok, chiuso ter e aperto gparted
<krabador> !imagebin | aspire_
<ubot-it> aspire_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bimbogiggi> wow !! other_vhosts_access.log ed error.log sono i piu recenti, di cui il primo sono parecchie voci! in particolare cosa devo cercare?
<cristian_c> bimbogiggi, non saprei
<aspire_> http://imagebin.org/261574 ...in alto a destra c'era la pendrive, quindi ho selezionato l'hard disk
<bimbogiggi> da cio che noto sembrano tutti gli accessi fati al mio server da rete interna!
<bimbogiggi> cerchero ancora !! Grazie per il tuo aiuto, se ti capita di trovare una gabbola qualsiasi o un wiky specifico per questa configurazione fammelo sapere anche via ùpm
<krabador> aspire_,ok riapri il terminale, rimanda testdisk
<bimbogiggi> PM! thks!! mii che caldo!
<aspire_> ok, "create a new log file?"
<krabador> si
<krabador> sdb2
<krabador> intel
<krabador> analyse
<aspire_> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771204/  ..non c'è sdb2
<krabador> sdb
<aspire_> ecco qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771212/
<krabador> di nuovo quick search
<aspire_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771221/
<krabador> ok invia
<krabador> e nella schermata, fai deeper search
<krabador> e aspetti
<krabador> che durerà un po'
<cristian_c> bimbogiggi, ti consiglio di esaminare tutto il log
<aspire_> ok, sta andando
<cristian_c> bimbogiggi, meglio ancora se c'è l'orario
<aspire_> kabrador, posso chiederti cosa sta analizzando nello specifico testdisk?
<akis24> aspire_|  i ldisco per vedere che cosa è possibile recuperare ..
<poggi> Cristian, ho seguito la guida ma non funziona....mi dice di creare una cartella /media/win dove trovare il contenuto dei file da condividere MA i files si trovano sul disco collegato al router e nn riesco a vedere tale cartella....
<aspire_> ..anche il notebook soffre il caldo, si sta scaldando per bene..
<akis24> aspire_|  e il disco viene sollecitato poi la temperatura esterna è alta ..
<krabador> aspire_, gli indici di partizioni scomparse
<krabador> pre provare a ripristinarle
<aspire_> in che modo krabador?
<aspire_> p.s. ho piazzato una ventola vicino il pc x sicurezza
<krabador> aspire_, nel suo modo.
<aspire_> puoi essere più specifico, o meglio sono ignorante al riguardo
<poggi> Come condividere un disco di rete collegato ad un router che implementa samba? Come faccio ad accedere dal pc che ha installato ubuntu eil pacchetto samba?
<krabador> aspire_, è opensource , puoi prendere i sorgenti per analizzare l'algoritmo
<aspire_> krabador, ma la partizione contenente win è scomparsa o si riesce a ripristinare l'mbr?
<krabador> aspire_, ti sto facendo fare questa cosa, perchè allo stato attuale non hai un disco utilizzabile
<aspire_> mannaggia
<krabador> aspire_, non c'è nessun mbr da ripristinare, in quanto non c'è una partizione win visibile
<krabador> aspire_, purtroppo si
<krabador> aspire_, questo è quello che succede quando succedono casini con gli editor di partizioni
<aspire_> almeno imparo qualcosa di nuovo
<alexandro> salve ragazzi sono nuovo di ubuntu (in realtà kubuntu)
<quigonpaha> buonasera, ho reinstallato il so  e non funziona il wifi come era gia successo con le prec versioni, io ho conservato un file zip che dovrebbe contenere il driver broadcom ma non so come installarlo qualcuno può aiutarmi xfavore
<aspire_> krabador una domanda: prima avevo solo win vista e vi accedevo all'account con una password... quando poi ho installato ubuntu, riuscivo tranquillamente ad entrare da ubuntu nelle cartelle personali di win.. è normale? win fa davvero cagare così tanto?
<krabador> aspire_, si
<akis24> alexandro|  benvenuto nel club
<alexandro> graziie! avrei un problrma vorrei sapere come pacchettizzare idrive per poi installarli
<aspire_> ke bello, pensare che prima se avevo problemi dovevo entrare in modalità provvissoria e cambiare tutti i privilegi alle cartelle.. è una cosa così banale con una live ubuntu! -;
<krabador> aspire_, molto semplcemte l'ntfs è farlocco sugli accessi
<jester-> alexandro: chiedi in #unbuntu-it-dev la ci sono i paccatori uffucuali
<jester-> ufficiali
<aspire_> lol
<EdonistaSociale> buona sera
<alexandro> grazie
<EdonistaSociale> qualcuno mi spiega , ciao alexandro , per favore ... come aggiornare flash player con lubuntu
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, semplice, non lo aggiorni
<EdonistaSociale> non riesco ad entrare nel sito bet365 con lubuntu
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, perché vuoi aggiornarlo?
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, sicuro sia in flash?
<EdonistaSociale> se non lo aggiorno non riesco ad entrare nel sito bet365
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, perché?
<EdonistaSociale> si ne sono sicuro ... quando provo ad entrare nel sito bet365 mi dice che devo aggiornare flash player
<cristian_c> lol
<EdonistaSociale> p.s. se ne ero capace di aggiornarlo lo aggiornavo e non venivo a cercare chi mi spiega come fare
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, il sito richiesto non è raggiungibile poiché sprovvisto delle autorizzazioni necessarie per operare la raccolta di giochi in Italia.
<EdonistaSociale> no no
<EdonistaSociale> ti spiego
<EdonistaSociale> allora con windows ci entro sempre
<cristian_c> ecco perch-é non lo raggungi
<EdonistaSociale> esattamente ti basta scrivere su google
<EdonistaSociale> bet 365 entra da qui
<cristian_c> eh, ma l'indirizzo è diverso
<cristian_c> Bet365 Italia
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, questo c'è
<cristian_c> anche su italianbet
<EdonistaSociale> e cmq AAMS e' un ente di criminali secodno me' ---- ma il discorso non e' questo il discorso è che con windows TRAMITE LA DIGITAZIONE SU GOOGLE bet 365 enra da qui riesco ad accedere con lubuntu quando entro nel sito bet365 mi dice di aggiornare flash player e purtroppo è da circa un mese che ci tento e non ci riesco
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, che release?
<EdonistaSociale> ????
<cristian_c> di lubuntu
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, lsb_release -a
<EdonistaSociale> release di flash player ?? ah ok di lubuntu
<EdonistaSociale> è lubuntu installato con WUBI
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<krabador> EdonistaSociale, si, ma quale?
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, tanti casini con wubi
<aspire_> volevo chiedere un'altra cosa: tempo indietro avevo usato una versione precedente di ubuntu e solo dopo averla installata, avevo aggiunto i driver proprietari della scheda video tramite "aggiungi driver" (mi sembra)... in questa versione non è più possibile?
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, perché non hai fatto una partizione e hai installato
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> aspire_, in sorgenti Software
<cristian_c> *sorgenti
<cristian_c> lol
<EdonistaSociale> cmq volevo dire che nel mio tentare come farlo funzionare con lubunto (( come far funzionare bet365 )) ho trovato questa spiegazione e ho provato ad attuarla ma purtroppo non ci riesco :(
<EdonistaSociale> Fase 2: Installazione CODEC, Adobe Flash, RAR e caratteri Microsoft  Ora non ci resta che installare i codec necessari alla vita di tutti i giorni, Adobe Flash player per visualizzare i video su internet e il caratteri Microsoft che ci serviranno per meglio visualizzare pagine web e documenti. Oltre a questo andremo ad installare anche UNRAR che ci serve per aprire gli archivi compressi con il formato RAR. Facciamolo da te
<EdonistaSociale> http://marcosbox.blogspot.it/2012/04/lubuntu-1204-cosa-installare-per.html
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, installi lubuntu-restricted-extras e sei a posto
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, non linkare guide esterne
<aspire_> cristian_c ti riferisci dove c'è "driver aggiuntivi?"
<cristian_c> aspire_, sì
<EdonistaSociale> :(
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, oltretutto con wubi ci sono dei grossi bug, ti conviene installare lubuntu per davvero
<aspire_> però li non mi fa aggiungere nulla, in basso cè scritto "nessun driver proprietario in uso"
<cristian_c> aspire_, quindi ti tocca tenere gli open
<cristian_c> aspire_, scheda vecchia
<EdonistaSociale> cristian_c scusami .... dove trovo lubuntu-restricted-exstras
<aspire_> per forza?
<cristian_c> se  amd o nvidia
<EdonistaSociale> ::( :(
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu, software center e installi
<krabador> aspire_, vuol dire che per quella versione di ubuntu non c'è driver proprietario ufficialmente assegnato per quella scheda
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, la stessa canonical ha sconsigliato di utilizzare wubi
<cristian_c> aspire_, se non ci sono, non ci sono
<cristian_c> aspire_, ti accontenti degli open
<EdonistaSociale> ....... ok scrivo su google repositor ubuntu e installo il link che mi hai indicato ...... ok grazie
<krabador> aspire_, cosa che spesso , assicuratoti in base alla scheda che hai, se funziona con il proprietario disponibile nei repository, puoi fare lo stesso a mano, ma non sempre va
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, no
<cristian_c> !repository | EdonistaSociale
<ubot-it> EdonistaSociale: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> !applicazioni
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'applicazioni'
<aspire_> ok, è nvidia, però l'altro giorno scaricai l'ultimo aggiornamento ufficiale dal sito nvidia (file .run).. sarebbe stato possibile installarlo?
<cristian_c> aspire_, a tuo rischio e pericolo
<cristian_c> aspire_, se non ci sono nei repo, non ti conviene neanche scaricarli dal sito
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, comunque, non hai detto che release usi
<krabador> aspire_, con i run del sito nvidia, ci sono problemi dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel ubuntu
<krabador> aspire_, non viene piu' vista la scheda
<aspire_> va bene allora, però ho un problema con la luminosità che non si regola.. si può fare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> aspire_, sì
<cristian_c> ricordami il modello di pc
<aspire_> acer aspire 5935g
<cristian_c> aspire_, dal control panel non riesci?
<aspire_> dove c'è blocco è luminosità?  da li niente, neanche con i tasti funzione sulla tasiera del pc
<cristian_c> aspire_, che release?
<EdonistaSociale> ciao a tutti ... riprovo ....
<EdonistaSociale> xd
<cristian_c> ?
<akis24> lol
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, comunque, non hai detto che release usi
<aspire_> 13.04
<alex_____> ciao! qualcuno sa spiegarmi come installare dei drive scaricati dalla rete?
<EdonistaSociale> dove è scritto che release sto' usando
<alex_____> sono nuovo e non so dove mettere le mani
<EdonistaSociale> non lo so' .... quando l'ho installata c'era scritto forse 12.1 ma non ne sono sicuro
<EdonistaSociale> so' solo 1 cosa
<akis24> alex_____ | di solito si devono compilare e installare  se si hanno dal software center meglio usare quelli
<krabador> aspire_, fai ctrl shift t , nel terminale già aperto , manda lspci e vedi che dice alla voce vga
<EdonistaSociale> che con qualsiasi windows entro subito in bet365 con linux no :(
<EdonistaSociale> ......
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, lsb_release -a
<EdonistaSociale> dove scrivo lsb_release -a ???
<EdonistaSociale> perche' non rendete USABILE LINUX anche a chi non è 1 PROGRAMMATORE !!!!
<aspire_> krabador, nel terminale ora c'è testdisk... posso farlo senza problemi?
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | EdonistaSociale
<ubot-it> EdonistaSociale: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, dovresti saperlo tu quando la installi
<EdonistaSociale> cosa devo fare ?? devo tornare a windows ....
<EdonistaSociale> cosa devo sapere io ?
<krabador> aspire_, allora, clicca su new tab
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, quando installi windows saprai la differenza tra xp e vista, no?
<krabador> aspire_, nel menu del terminale
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, ecco, ti sto domandando quale versione hai installato
<krabador> aspire_, se hai paura di fare ctrl shift t
<EdonistaSociale> windows è usabile anche da un non programmatore
<akis24> EdonistaSociale |  buon viaggio  nessuno ti obbliga a usare ubuntu e nessuno ti trattiene ..dovresti ringraziare chi risponde e ti dedica il suo tempo invece
<EdonistaSociale> ANDATE A FANCULO STRONZI
<cristian_c> aspire_, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux"
<cristian_c> EdonistaSociale, comunque io riesco ad entrare in bet3654 su lubuntu 12.04
<aspire_> krabador perdonami nel terminale non vedo il new tab... forse new profile?
<cristian_c> aspire_, per quanto riguarda la luminosità
<krabador> aspire_, ctrl shift t
<cristian_c> aspire_, mi riferisco al file /etc/default/grub
<krabador> aspire_, vai tranquillo
<cristian_c> alex_____, che driver?
<cri> spero un ban
<cristian_c> cri, a te?
<cristian_c> cri, sono d'accordo :P
<cri> cristian_c, bannami tutto XD
<aspire_> ahhh, che stupido... ok ora ho un nuovo tab
<alex_____> driver per una smart card del centro servizi camera di comm.
<aspire_> cristian_c mi sono perso... GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor" ....per cosa?
<alex_____> come si pacchettizzano?
<aspire_> krabador, ho aperto un nuovo tab.. cosa scrivo ora?
<krabador> aspire_, lspci
<cristian_c> alex_____, hai un lettore di smart card usb?
<aspire_> krabador, ecco qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771392/
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ciao
<krabador> aspire_, quella scheda è perfettamente supportata da tutte e 2 le versioni del proprietario nvidia
<krabador> è supportata dagli ultimissimi
<krabador> è di recente generazione
<cristian_c> krabador, allora perché Driver aggiuntivi era vuoto?
<krabador> cristian_c, perchè non ha visto bene.
<cristian_c> lol
<quigon> buonasera, ho reinstallato il so  e non funziona il wifi come era gia successo con le prec versioni, io ho conservato un file zip che dovrebbe contenere il driver broadcom ma non so come installarlo qualcuno può aiutarmi xfavore
<cristian_c> quigon, hai la connessione via cavo?
<aspire_> no, driver aggiuntivi è proprio vuoto
<cristian_c> lol
<quigon> si
<cristian_c> quigon, allora è pi semplice l'installazione del wifi in questo caso
<cristian_c> quigon, devi usare il cavo per installare il wifi
<cristian_c> !broadcom | quigon
<ubot-it> quigon: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> quigon, lshw -C netowrk
<quigon> io ho conservato il file che avevamo scaricato con la prec versione non si può usare quello
<cristian_c> quigon, guarda che è più difficile
<krabador> aspire_, lascialo stare adesso in live
<krabador> non fa testo
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> è in live
<aspire_> ok krabador, però driver aggiuntivi era vuoto anche prima sull'installazione vera e propria... avevo avuto anche problemi con l'audio poi risolti da una guida online, ma per il video non ho trovato nulla
<quigon> cristian_c, lshw -C netowrk è un comando per terminale?
<cristian_c> quigon, sì
<quigon> vado?
<krabador> aspire_, parliamo di 13-04?
<cristian_c> quigon, digitalo
<aspire_> si
<alex_____> si è un lettore dicicom
<cristian_c> alex_____, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !paste | alex_____
<ubot-it> alex_____: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alex_____> ma mi serve installare i drive della smart
<cristian_c> alex_____, digita il comando
<cristian_c> alex_____, chi ti ha dato i driver?
<quigon> cristian_c,  mi dice comando da usare come superuser?
<alex_____> cioè?
<alex_____> che vuol dire?
<quigon> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<alex_____> i driver lo presi dalla casa che costruisce la card
<alex_____> ci sono per mac win e linux
<cristian_c> quigon, no
<quigon> ????no?
<cristian_c> senza sudo va bene
<cristian_c> alex_____, digita il comando che ho indicato
<alex_____> fatto
<quigon> ora devo andare ci risentiamo grazie intanto
<cristian_c> alex_____, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<alex_____> cos'è pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | alex_____
<ubot-it> alex_____: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alex_____> fatto
<cristian_c> alex_____, posta il link
<alex_____> cosa vuol dire?
<cristian_c> alex_____, come facciamo a leggere il risultato se non posti il lik? :D
<cristian_c> *link
<alex_____> devi sapere che sono nuovo e tanti termini non li comprendo al volo
<cristian_c> alex_____, hai digitato il comando nel terminale?
<alex_____> si
<cristian_c> alex_____, hai copiato il risultato su pastebin?
<alex_____> lo copiato su pastebin
<cristian_c> alex_____, sì, ma lo devono leggere anche gli altri
<cristian_c> alex_____, quindi devi copiare qui il link
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> 'e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina'
<alex_____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771450/
<alex_____> cosi?
<cristian_c> vedo
<alex_____> la smart e una incard
<cristian_c> alex_____, ENE?
<cristian_c> alex_____, ?
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0cf2:6230 ENE Technology, Inc.
<alex_____> ene?
<cristian_c> quello e un mouse
<backfratrack> cristian_c, vedo che ti diverti
<backfratrack> XD
<cristian_c> alex_____, a me sembra un lettore di schede sd
<cristian_c> backfratrack, -,-
<alex_____> digito di nuovo ilcomando con la tessera inserita?
<cristian_c> alex_____, è il lettore che interessa
<cristian_c> il driver per il lettore
<cristian_c> *è
<cristian_c> digicom
<alex_____> si
<cristian_c> è collegato al pc?
<alex_____> lo collegato ora
<cristian_c> lol
<backfratrack> lol
<cristian_c> ridigita il comando
<aspire_> kabradon, il testdisk è terminato: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771481/
<cristian_c> backfratrack, -,-
<backfratrack> cristian_c, ti do una mano .-. ?
<cristian_c> -,-
<aspire_> krabador volevo dire
<backfratrack> cristian_c, grande entusiasmo :P
<alex_____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771487/
<cristian_c> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0ca6:0010 Castles Technology Co., Ltd EZUSB PC/SC Smart Card Reader
<aspire_> krabador, ci sei... hai già visto l'output? ...fine testdisk: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771481/
<cristian_c> alex_____, spiega esattamente cosa devi fare?
<cristian_c> *ops
<cristian_c> -?
<krabador> allora aspire_ metti p alla prima, quella pqservice, e l'* alla acer
<alex_____> devo installare i driver della card ma non so come si fa
<alex_____> non del lettore
<aspire_> schiacciando p e * dalla tastiera?
<jester-> alex_____: che card
<cristian_c> jester-, si installano i driver delle card?
<krabador> aspire_, si, allineandoti alla partizione
<jester-> che card
<cristian_c> jester-, questa mi è nuova
<alex_____> cns della incard
<krabador> aspire_, ma vanno bene le frecce
<cristian_c> jester-, io pensavo del lettore
<jester-> alex_____: che card è
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> aspire_, destra e sinistra
<cristian_c> 19:17:20 <alex_____> cns della incard
<krabador> per scegliere poi quello che ti serve
<alex_____> carta nazionale dei servizi
<jester-> alex_____: video card, credit card
<cristian_c> alex_____, comunque, c'è una guida wiki
<aspire_> ho schiacciato p quando ero allineato sul primo ed è uscito questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771509/
<jester-> alex_____: non serve nessun driver, serve il lettore e andare sul sito a prendere la patrch per il browser
<jester-> alex_____: regione?
<cristian_c> alex_____, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/TesseraSanitaria
<alex_____> lazio
<cristian_c> qui c'è trento , toscana e bolzano
<jester-> vai in regione lazio che ci saranno le spiegazioni per linucs
<cristian_c> jester-, mi sembrava strano ci volessero i driver per le card :D
<jester-> ma va
<jester-> serve il cazzillo per ff
<alex_____> scusate ma è difficile installare dei drive?
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> alex_____: dipende da che driver ma per la carta servizi non serve un driver
<backfratrack> alex_____, mi ricordi uno del forum che aveva lo stesso problema
<alex_____> per dire un driver per il lettore
<cristian_c> jester-, comunque pare che ubuntu ha ben riconosicuto il lettore
<cristian_c> *riconosciuto
<jester-> a me è sempre andato
<jester-> centra nulla il lettore
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 7: Dev 3, If 0, Class=>ifc, Driver=usbfs, 12M
<cristian_c> quindi il driver c'è già
<alex_____> vorrei capire se è un procedimento facile o no
<cristian_c> alex_____, sito regione lazio?
<alex_____> perche non posso installare un driver
<cristian_c> alex_____, purtroppo sul wiki ci sono soltanto le pagine peer trentino-altoadige e toscan
<aspire_> krabador, si può tornare indietro alla lista di prima?
<alex_____> vorrei capire solo come fare l'installazione
<cristian_c> alex_____, ti è stata spiegata la cosa
<cristian_c> alex_____, non è una questione di driver
<krabador> aspire_, che cosa hai fatto?
<alex_____> a prescindere dal mio problema
<alex_____> mi piacerebbe saperlo
<alex_____> saperlo fare
<cristian_c> alex_____, ci saranno le istruzioni nel pacchetti
<cristian_c> *pacchetto
<cristian_c> alex_____, ma così rischi soltanto di fare casini
<cristian_c> alex_____, appurato questo, ti conviene andare sul sito della regione lazio e seguire le istruzioni
<cristian_c> per utilizzare la tessera su firefox
<aspire_> krabador, ero qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771481/ e dovevo mettere la p e l'*, ma invece di usare le freccie ho schiacciato p sulla tastiera ed è uscito questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771509/
<alex_____> lo fatto ma è spiegato molto male
<alex_____> per un neofita come me
<aspire_> devo tornare indietro?
<krabador> aspire_, da li' puoi premere solo q
<krabador> premilo e vedi se torna indietro
<aspire_> ok, è tornato ora faccio per bene
<alex_____> vabbe grazie lo stesso!
<krabador> aspire_, perfetto
<aspire_> krabador, vedi se ho fatto giusto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771532/
<cristian_c> alex_____, non hai detto che difficoltà hai
<krabador> aspire_, si
<cristian_c> alex_____, nell'utilizzo della tessera
<krabador> clicca su invio
<alex_____> vorrei sapere come installare dei driver semplicemente
<krabador> aspire_, scrivi i cambiamenti apportati ed esci
<cristian_c> alex_____, noi non sappiamo neache quale pacchetto
<cristian_c> alex_____, come facciamo a saperlo
<jester-> alex_____: http://www.crs.regione.lombardia.it/ds/Satellite?c=Page&childpagename=CRS%2FCRSLayout&cid=1213346613200&p=1213346613200&packedargs=locale%3D1194453881584&pagename=CRSWrapper
<cristian_c> non so neanche dove l'hai scaricato
<cristian_c> alex_____, ma sopratutto non si capisce a cosa ti serve, dato che i driver ci sono già
<aspire_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771535/ ..faccio "write"?
<cristian_c> alex_____, ti impunti su cose assurde
<alex_____> dal sito della incaed
<jester-> alex_____: http://www.crs.regione.lombardia.it/ds/Satellite?childpagename=CRS%2FCRSLayout&c=Page&p=1213350990440&pagename=CRSWrapper&cid=1213350990440
<krabador> aspire_, si
<alex_____> incard
<cristian_c> jester-, dici che è lo stesso per tutte le regioni?
<jester-> alex_____: http://www.crs.regione.lombardia.it/ds/ccurl/537/296/Manuale%20per%20l'installazione%20e%20la%20configurazione%20del%20Software%20CRS%20per%20Linux%2064bit%20v1.1.pdf
<aspire_> Write partition table, confirm ? (Y/N) ... schiaccio "Y"?
<cristian_c> jester-, poi lui vuole installare i driver a tutti i costi
<jester-> cristian_c: lol
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> cristian_c: da bravo trollo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> alex_____, incard è il produttore
<cristian_c> alex_____, modello?
<alex_____> il problema è che il programma crittografico me li chiede
<alex_____> non riconosce il dispositivp(carta smart)
<aspire_> krabador, mi sa che ho fatto una domanda banale... cmq sono qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771546/ ...confermo, ok?
<cristian_c_> eccomi
<krabador> aspire_, se non confermi, stiamo ancora a chiaccherare in un bar
<krabador> aspire_, ma senza birra
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> alex_____: segui sta guida http://www.crs.regione.lombardia.it/ds/ccurl/681/76/Manuale%20per%20l'installazione%20e%20la%20configurazione%20del%20Software%20CRS%20per%20Linux%20v1.2.pdf
<krabador> il tutto da ore
<jester-> sono tutte uguali
<cristian_c> jester-, buono a sapersi
<jester-> cristian_c: mette le lib per ff
<cristian_c> uhm
<jester-> mica sono lombarde o sicule
<aspire_> ho fatto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771556/
<cristian_c> jester-, sul wiki di ubuntu hanno fatto tre guide diverse
<cristian_c> XD
<jester-> cristian_c: normale
<alex_____> jester non è la stessa card
<jester-> se cerca c'è anche in reggione lazzio
<jester-> alex_____: va in regione lazzio e cerca
<alex_____> ok ciao ragazzi
<jester-> le lib per ff non fanno distinzione
<krabador> aspire_, esci e riavvia
<cristian_c> jester-, ma la regione lombardia non ha un software tutto suo
<cristian_c> sviluppato dal pierellone?
<cristian_c> *pirellone
<jester-> secondo me va
<aspire_> krabador riavvio il sistema, cosa mi troverò poi davanti?
<krabador> aspire tu riavvia,
<aspire_> ok
<krabador> aspire_, accedi in bios
<krabador> aspire_, vai nell'opzione per d2d, abilita
<krabador> abilitala
<jester-> cristian_c: questa è generica http://cartaservizi.regione.fvg.it/CrsCentralService/areaPubblica/CrsPublic/CrsHome/?page=FEComeAccedoLinux
<krabador> aspire_, salva esci
<aspire_> sai dirmi dove trovo poi 2d2?
<krabador> aspire_, e al riavvio premi alt f10 , per vedere se parte
<krabador> aspire_, il bios non ha tante opzioni
<aspire_> ok vado
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install libp11cns-mozilla2
<cristian_c> jester-, questa?
<jester-> cristian_c: ci sono tanto di manulai
<jester-> cristian_c: si chiama carta nazinale
<jester-> nazionale
<jester-> non regionale
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> pensavo fosse regionale
<aspire_> krabador, ho fatto alt+f10 al riavvio ma mi si è avviata la live usb ...comunque ora dal desktop vedo due dischi: "pqservice" e soprattutto "acer" che sembra contenere tutti ifile?
<dimitri_> salve, ho installato la nuova 13.04 e anche l'interfaccia mate ma alcune icone non mi compaiono. qualcuno sa come si sistemano ?
<krabador> aspire_, hai abilitato d2d da bios?
<cristian_c> dimitri_, hai seguito la guida sul wiki?
<aspire_> no mi è saltato subito alla live usb, che faccio devo riprovare?
<dimitri_> no
<dimitri_> mi dai il link ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> hai fatto male
<dimitri_> mii sa di si
<cristian_c> dimitri_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Mate
<dimitri_> posso essere perdonato ? o debbo penare qualche anno ?
<dimitri_> ;-)
<krabador> aspire_, adesso, posso farti una domanda?
<aspire_> si
<krabador> aspire_, come pretendevi che altf10 funzionasse
<krabador> senza l'abilitazione?
<aspire_> scusa torno subito
<dimitri_> cristian_c, ho seguito la guida ma di fatto era già tutto installato
<dimitri_> l'unica cosa ho installato qt4-config e settato GTK+
<dimitri_> ma ancora le icone non ci sono. quando lancio risorse le icone sono tutte dei quadratoni e non capisco quale è lista quale search etc etc
<aspire__> krabador d2d è già abilitato
<aspire__> d2d recovery
<krabador> aspire__, allora,spegni, togli la penna
<dimitri_> e nel menu non riesco a settare terminale
<aspire__> ok
<krabador> aspire__, riavvia
<krabador> aspire__, e mettiti a premere ossessivamente alt f10
<cristian_c> dimitri_, dici in nemo?
<dimitri_> cristian_c, se lancio risorse home mi si apre l'iterfaccia per sfogliare i files
<dimitri_> e le icone della barra dei comandi sono tutte dei quadratoni
<dimitri_> vado a memoria ;-)
<dimitri_> è una interfaccia che mi paice anche perchè con unity non riesco a lavorare
<cristian_c> dimitri_, barra dei comandi?
<dimitri_> si la barra delle icone in cui scegli il modo di vedere i files se come elenco come icone o lista
<dimitri_> e dove c'e' il tasto cerca
<dimitri_> sono tutti uguali
<dimitri_> se vuoi ti faccio uno screenshot
<cristian_c> dimitri_, sì, screenshotta
<dimitri_> mi ricordi dove si postano le immagini ?
<krabador> !imagebin | dimitri_
<ubot-it> dimitri_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dimitri_> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&id=4tHcm56mlZ2vl6iS1NTd3afU48o
<dimitri_> meglio qui http://imagebin.org/261586
<krabador> dimitri_, non va bene il link
<krabador> ecco
<cristian_c> dimitri_, disinstalla nautilus
<dimitri_> sudo apt-get remove nautilus ?
<cristian_c> dimitri_, anche da software center :P
<dimitri_> tolto
<cristian_c> riavvia la sessione
<dimitri_> già funziona
<cristian_c> dimitri_, se non funza, purgalo proprio
<cristian_c> lol
<dimitri_> ok ora va
<dimitri_> thanks
<dimitri_> un altra domanda se posso
<cristian_c> lol
<dimitri_> ho installato cairo ma se lo lancio mi mette un quadratone nero nell'area dove si muovono le icone e se lancio compiz parte come unity
<aspire_> krabador ho riavviato il sistema, ma non parte ne ubuntu 32bit, ne windows
<dimitri_> c'e' un modo per avere cairo su mate ?
<krabador> aspire_, alt f10 ?
<aspire_> niente, non va
<cristian_c> dimitri_, hai disinstallato unity?
<cristian_c> :P
<aspire_> però credo di poter ripristinare windows vista dai cd di ripristino
<krabador> aspire_, puoi fissare l'mbr, visto che adesso hai la partizione
<krabador> aspire_, scusami, hai i cd di ripristino fatti dalla partizione di riprostino?
<aspire_> si
<cristian_c> dimitri_, noto che hai un ipad e un ipod
<cristian_c> :P
<dimitri_> si
<cristian_c> dimitri_, e come fa a partire unity?
<cristian_c> se l'hai tolto
<krabador> aspire_, in linux avevi dati importanti?
<dimitri_> non capisco
<aspire_> no
<cristian_c> dimitri_, hai scritto di aver rimosso unity
<dimitri_> non l'ho detto
<dimitri_> non lo uso
<dimitri_> perchè non mi piace e non mi ci trovo
<aspire_> krabador, per fissare mbr devo installare un programmino mi sembra o no?
<dimitri_> e anche perchè non riesco a scollegare le finestre
<dimitri_>  che restano sempre a tutto schermo
<dimitri_> ed è un casino usare vari programmi
<krabador> !mbr | aspire_
<ubot-it> aspire_: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<krabador> aspire_, altrimenti lo fai dal disco microsoft di win, non quello di ripristino acer
<aspire_> per l'mbr scarico da 32 bit o 64?
<dimitri_> ecco ora mi è scomparso tutto e debbo uscire
<krabador> aspire_, deve essere lo stesso che hai
<aspire_> cioè  ms-sys
<aspire_> il processore dovrebbe essere 64 bit, ma sia windows che ubuntu erano 32bit
<krabador> aspire_, segui la guida
<dimitri_> cristian_c, ho rilanciato Unity ed ora si è messo a posto e mi fa anche ridefinire le finestre
<cristian_c> lol
<dimitri_> sono comparsi i tasti di icona e ridimensiaona
<dimitri_> che tu sappia con unityt si possono avere più desktop come su gnome
<aspire_> kradabor, la partizione windows che devo scrivere è sda1? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771701/
<cristian_c> !unity | dimitri_
<ubot-it> dimitri_: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> dimitri_, non so, ma leggi il wiki
<krabador> aspire_, sdb2
<aspire_> ok
<aspire> krabador viene fuori questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5771756/ ho provato a scaricare quello a 32bit ma non me lo fa scaricare
<cristian_c> aspire, ma che devi fare?
<aspire> RipristinoMbrWindows
<cristian_c> aspire, ma non l'hai già ripristinato l'mbr?
<cristian_c> aspire, ti consiglio di seguire il wiki
<cristian_c> o domandare sul forum
<cristian_c> o meglio ancora, cercare sul forum
<krabador> aspire, come "non te lo fa scaricare" ?
<aspire> non c'è il pulsante install ma un triangolino rosso
<krabador> aspire, scusami, di cosa?
<aspire> qual era il link per postare le immagini?
<krabador> !pastebin | aspire
<ubot-it> aspire: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !image | aspire
<ubot-it> aspire: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<aspire> http://imagebin.org/261590
<cristian_c> aspire, non è che hai i repository sminchiati?
<cristian_c> hai aggiunto ppa?
<cristian_c> ma sei in live?
<aspire> si in live
<cristian_c> mi ha sempre fatto senso installare le cose in live
<aspire> lol
<cristian_c> aspire, dpkg -l | grep ms-sys
<krabador> cristian_c, solo in live si possono fare certe cose
<krabador> aspire, la versione della penna è 64bit?
<aspire> si
<krabador> ecco.
<cristian_c> krabador, ah, ma ha scaricato ms-sys da chissà dove?
<aspire> c'è un pò di confusione
<aspire> sto seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<cristian_c> krabador, aspire, comunque , vi dico una cosa: esistono dei live cd nati apposta, dei rescude disk
<cristian_c> *rescue
<krabador> cristian_c, lo dici a me?
<cristian_c> ce ne sono una caterva di distro personalizzate per questi lavori di recupero
<cristian_c> alla live di ubuntu gli mancano vari strumenti
<aspire> devo Scaricare la versione di ms-sys 32bit? ...il windows è 32 bit
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> aspire, allora installa syslinux da terminale, con sudo apt-get -y install syslinux
<cristian_c> aspire, se hai ubuntu a 64 bit, i pacchetti devono essere a 64 bit
<cristian_c> altrimenti non ha senso
<aspire> installato
<aspire> syslinux
<krabador> aspire, adesso sudo dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sdb
<krabador> riavvia
<aspire> fatto, riavvio
<cristian_c> ne approfitto per fare una domanda io
<cristian_c> che oggi non ne ho fatte
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> ho i tasti del volume che non funzano bebe
<cristian_c> *bene
<cristian_c> il toggle funziona a metà, s elo premo l'audio si disattiva, ma se lo ripremo, non si riattiva
<cristian_c> ho provato da live e i tasti funzano
<krabador> cristian_c, è la stessa versione
<cristian_c> come posso capire qual è il problema senza reinstallare la distro?
<cristian_c> krabador, sì
<cristian_c> sempre 12.04
<cristian_c> stesso file iso
<cristian_c> quella installata l'ho installata con lo stesso cd live
<krabador> cristian_c, probabilmente il kernel
<krabador> andando avanti
<krabador> è andato a portarti a quel problema
<cristian_c> Avete qualche idea?
<cristian_c> krabador, e poi ho provato anche con una tastiera wireless multimediale
<cristian_c> krabador, oh, stesso èproblema con il tasto audio
<krabador> cristian_c, che cosa fa?
<cristian_c> krabador, quindi il problema non è neanche del tasto
<cristian_c> in  se
<krabador> cristian_c, perfetto, allora è proprio il supporto
<krabador> come ti dicevo
<krabador> dell'hardware
<cristian_c> krabador, uno dei difetti è il toggle
<cristian_c> quelli vol + e vol - non funzano bene
<krabador> che andando avanti, con il kernel, potrebbe essersi verificato
<cristian_c> krabador, me lo fa con la tastiera integrata e con la tastiera esterna
<cristian_c> krabador, quindi, provo il vecio kernel?
<cristian_c> krabador, quello di un anno fa?
<krabador> cristian_c, si, se non l'hai rimosso , prova
<krabador> cristian_c, dovresti averne diversi
<cristian_c> krabador, pensp di non averlo rimosso
<krabador> cristian_c, se non li rimuovi
<cristian_c> com'era il comando per la lista dei kernel?
<cristian_c> grep qualcosas
<krabador> cristian_c, all'avvio, in grub
<krabador> puoi selezionare di caricare ubuntu, con uno dei vecchi kernel
<aspire> ragazzi ho riavviato
<cristian_c> dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<krabador> si
<krabador> dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<cristian_c> krabador, questo
<cristian_c> uguale Xd
<cristian_c> krabador, grazie per la dritta, appena posso, lo metto in pratica
<cristian_c> krabador, gracias :)
<cristian_c> ;)
<krabador> ti dice quelli che sono ancora installati
<cristian_c> linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic			install
<cristian_c> krabador, il primp è questo
<cristian_c> *primo
<cristian_c> linux-image-3.2.0-41-generic			install
<cristian_c> l'ultimo
<cristian_c> di oggi
<cristian_c> krabador, anche se io ho installato il linux-image-3.4.0-030400-generic		install
<cristian_c> che mi risolve il problema della sospensione
<krabador> cristian_c, vedi?
<krabador> sei formalmente un vandalo
<cristian_c> krabador, sì, ma io l'ho installato l'altra volta
<cristian_c> l'altra settimana
<krabador> allora, prova ad installare ulteriormente una versione successiva
<cristian_c> krabador, il problema ce l'avevo da prima
<cristian_c> da settimane adietro
<cristian_c> *addietro
<cristian_c> krabador, prima di installare il 3.4.0
<cristian_c> già il problema sussisteva
<cristian_c> krabador, comunque la tua teoria di prima ha un senso
<cristian_c> infatti, apparì di colpo senza che me ne accorsi
<krabador> cristian_c, non è una teoria, è abbastanza ovvio, che sia il supporto
<cristian_c> krabador, perché mi ricordo che all0inizio della 12.04 e anche fino a qualchje mese fa i tasti funzionavano
<cristian_c> da un paio di mesi non funziona
<cristian_c> o un mese e mezzo
<cristian_c> nonj ricordo
<krabador> cristian_c, il bug è sempre dietro l'angolo
<cristian_c> krabador, una bella regression
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> krabador, appena posso, metto in pratica e rimetto il 3.2.0-23
<cristian_c> gracias
<krabador> cristian_c, prova una versione successiva
<cristian_c> krabador, non ne ho trovate più per precise
<krabador> ulteriormente successiva alla 3.4
<cristian_c> dal ink presente nella guida wiki Aggiornare kernel
<cristian_c> l'ultimo era il 3.4.0 che ho instalalto
<cristian_c> e che tuttora uso
<cristian_c> quelle successive hanno tutte la dicitura quantal e raring
<cristian_c> e non mi fido a installare kernel non testati su precise
<aspire> raga posso chiedere?
<aspire> i file che ora sono recuperati (che erano dentro il windows vista) dovrebbero essere tutti funzionanti?
<krabador> aspire, certo
<krabador> aspire, non sono avvenute scrittire, se non nella tabella delle partizioni
<krabador> aspire, al riavvio che è successo?
<aspire> non è successo niente
<krabador> aspire, recupera i dati allora, ed usa i dvd di ripristino
<aspire> ok, è la strada più facile x me
<aspire> krabador ti ringrazio per la pazienza e l'aiuto
<aspire> cristian_c grazie anche a te
<cristian_c> io non so niente di questa roba
<cri> ciao
<pinoro> ciao a tutti
<pinoro> ho un prblema con l'installazione della ves 12.04.dopo l installazione su un disco esterno al reboot, grub mi da un errore. qualcuni puo' aiutarmi ?grazie
<anoncn_78> sera
<anoncn_78> chi mi da un consiglio? avendo bisogno di alcuni programmi che non riesco a trovare,posso aggiungere un repository a ubuntu (12.04) senza intaccarne la stabilità? Non sono ppa
<Drizamanuber> sera a tutti, ho già provato a cercare in internet, ma non riesco a risolvere il problema, ovvero installare ubuntu one su ubuntu 12.04
<anoncn_78> Drizamanuber  dovresti solo creare un account. ubuntu one è installato di default sulla 12.04
<Drizamanuber> lo so, ma non è così, ho anche provato a disinstallarlo e reinstallarlo, ma mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<anoncn_78> Drizamanuber  quale errore di preciso?
<Drizamanuber> anoncn_78: ecco le schermate che mi escono: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/plv.png/ e poi http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/g4i.png/
<anoncn_78> Drizamanuber   hai la 12.04 di installazione nuova,o da aggiornamento?
<Drizamanuber> da aggiornamento, credo!!!
<Drizamanuber> non ricordo bene
<anoncn_78> temo sia quello il problema,un conflitto di versioni
<Drizamanuber> è risolvibile? oppure è un casino?
<anoncn_78> purtroppo non posso esserti di maggior aiuto,io ho disinstallato subito ubuntu one
<anoncn_78> credo sia risolvibile,ma devi stare attento a non modificare i repo,altrimenti è un casino
<Drizamanuber> e se installo ubuntu 12 da capo?
<anoncn_78> puoi usare altri cloud,se ne hai necessità
<anoncn_78> hai la home separata?
<Drizamanuber> sì
<Drizamanuber> separata
<anoncn_78> ottimo...puoi installare la 12.04 pulita
<Drizamanuber> o meglio, ho una partizione in cui ho tutti i miei file
<anoncn_78> beh...se installi la 12.04 da 0,partizionando bene è meglio
<Drizamanuber> la home la lascio insieme nella partizione di root, perchè i file in archivio mi servono sia con windows che con ubuntu
<anoncn_78> ottimo
<Drizamanuber> anoncn_78: grazie, adesso finisco di scaricare e poi reinstallo
<Drizamanuber> a più tardi, se ci sei ancora, altrimenti, notte!!!!
<Drizamanuber> buonanotte
<anoncn_78> notte!
<quigon> buonasera, ho reinstallato kubuntu, wifi non funziona, seguito wiki ma non riesco ascaricare dei file i link non vanno sono riuscito a scaricare solo gli ultimi due wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o  e  broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2. Qualcuno può aiutarmi se non è cosa lunga
<quigon> vabbè forse è troppo tardi grazie lo stesso riprovo domani buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-09
<francesco_> krabador, non fraintendermi mi piace anche mettermi li a risolvere qualcosina e settare tutto come mi piace a me, ma addirittura ho avuto problemi con la scheda integrata intel :/ mai avuti con nessuna versione prima.
<krabador> francesco_, la intel ha pubblicato in ritardo l'installer del driver
<krabador> ma adesso c'è
<francesco_> krabador, comunque sia tornerò a gnome 3.10 almeno da li le applicazzioni all avvio ci sono. Grazie dell aiuto
<krabador> "almeno" , semplicemente ubuntu-gnome , è settata per quello
<krabador> tutto il resto, puo' tranquillamente non andare
<akis24> giorno
<FrancescoW> Buongiorno, non so se uso il giusto canale: ho un problema con Ubuntu 14.04 e una docking station asus DisplayLink (4301). Su Windows vengono rilasciati i driver, su Linux funzionano gli usb ma non i due monitor esterni connessi. Avete suggerimenti? Grazie.
<MaxFrames> ciao
<MaxFrames> sto seguendo un bug su stavo seguendo questo bug in launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/+bug/1308348
<MaxFrames> per lubuntu c'e' scritto "fix released", ma ho installato tutti gli aggiornamenti e il bug e' ancora li'
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, va beh, ma si risolve facilmente
<MaxFrames> in pratica e' un bug in lxsession per cui non partono automaticamente certi applet, tipo network manager, e si devono mettere a mano in autostart
<MaxFrames> avevo ricevuto tutte le notifiche, e pareva che avessero rilasciato un fix, ma almeno nel mio caso, non funziona ancora
<MaxFrames> "This bug was fixed in the package lxsession - 0.4.9.2+git20140410-0ubuntu2"
<MaxFrames> leggendo gli ultimi messaggi del thread, pare quasi che si debba installare qualcosa a mano, invece che fare gli aggiornamenti da update manager
<MaxFrames> (post 51 e 52)
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, guarda che l'autostart serve per caricarlo all'avvio
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, io non ho installato niente, ho risolto in modo semplice
<MaxFrames> nemmeno io ho installato niente. basta aggiungere le app in "autostart" nella configurazione di lxsession
<MaxFrames> ma vorrei capire che significa "bug fixed" se poi il fix non c'e'
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, va bene, ma ora non hai un problema di supporto
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MaxFrames> ho un problema di supporto. come si installa questo fix? negli ultimi post di quel thread c'e' un link, ma mi si apre un file di testo.,
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, hai già risolto, non ti serve nessun fix
<MaxFrames> ho risolto con un workaround
<MaxFrames> siccome di macchine non ne ho una sola, vorrei capire come distribuire il fix
<cristian_c> anch'io ho risolto con un workaround
<cristian_c> e va bene così
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, spiegati meglio
<MaxFrames> vorrei una "baseline" senza particolari bug, cosi' da tirare su altre macchine senza poi dovere pistolare a mano per risolvere questo o quello
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, guarda, aggiungi un commento a quella segnalazione
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, comunque, se guardi bene, non è fix released, ma New
<cristian_c> quindi è stato riaperto
<MaxFrames> per lxsession dice "fix released"
<MaxFrames> per Trusty dice "new"
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> usi trusty?
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, ma sai come funziona launchpad?
<MaxFrames> uso lubuntu trusty
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> appunto
<MaxFrames> come si interpreta allora? lxsession e' la componente col baco
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, sì, ma evidentemente qui si parla di trusty e il bug non è stato completamente risolto
<cristian_c> poi è stato fixato a giugno
<MaxFrames> si', due giorni fa piu' o meno
<cristian_c> quindi, se non è un aggiornamento importante, forse non appare nel gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> o di sicurezza
<MaxFrames> importanza e' "high" per quello
<cristian_c>  lxsession (0.4.9.2+git20140410-0ubuntu2) utopic; urgency=medium
<MaxFrames> quindi importance e urgency sono due cose diverse
<MaxFrames> importance=high; urgency=medium
<cristian_c> non lo vedo
<MaxFrames> all'inizio pagina in giallo
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, ti giuro che non vedo la colonna urgency
<MaxFrames> affects: lxsession (Ubuntu) - status:fix released - importance: high - assigned to: Julien Lavergne
<MaxFrames> colonna "importance", non "urgency"
<MaxFrames> "urgency: medium" c'e' scritto piu' avanti nella pagina
<cristian_c> <MaxFrames> importance=high; urgency=medium
<cristian_c> beh, tu avevi scritto questo
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, comunque, ti consiglio di aspettare, e di controllare il gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> o la Cronologia di synaptic
<MaxFrames> ok, aspettero'
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, mi sembra che con l'uscita della 14.10 verrà rilasciata anche la 14.04.1
<cristian_c> mi sembra ogni sei mesi
<cristian_c> o forse ogni anno
<MaxFrames> cioe' tipo un service pack per la lts?
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<cristian_c> Rilasci con supporto a lungo termine (LTS) per desktop e server con cadenza biennale. Si tratta di versioni con un ampio supporto hardware e software, ideali per ambiti professionali in cui è richiesto un prodotto con un investimento a lungo termine. Durante tutto il ciclo di supporto delle versioni LTS vengono rilasciati aggiornamenti semestrali denominati Point Release, costituiti principalmente da correzioni
<cristian_c>  di errori e problemi di sicurezza.
<glpiana> ola
<UwU> Ciao a tutti
<UwU> posso fare una domanda?
<akis24> !chiedi | UwU
<ubot-it> UwU: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<luca26> ciao a tutti
<luca26> ho un problema con xubuntu 14.04, ho provato a cercare sul forum e attraverso google ma non sono riuscito a risolvere..
<cristian_c> luca26, quale problema?
<luca26> da live funziona perfettamente, mentre riavviando dopo l'install la scheda wireless ha smesso di funzionare, e così anche il touchpad
<cristian_c> luca26, quale scheda?
<luca26> cosa posso fare per effettuare una diagnosi completa?
<luca26> atheros ar9285
<cristian_c> luca26, e cosa intendi con 'ha smesso di funzionare'?
<cristian_c> luca26, hai creato la connessione?
<UwU> ok, allora... io ho installato la versione 14.04 di Ubuntu, l'ho aggiornato tramite il software quello con la "A" di aggiornamento e poi sono andato nella parte dei driver aggiuntivi ed ho installato quelli della scheda video dove c'era scritto mi sembra [proprietario, testato] ed è andato tutto bene, funziona alla grande, solo che la schermata di avvio si è modificata da quella normale che c'era con la scritta Ubuntu e le palline di
<cristian_c> *effettuato
<UwU> schermata tutta diversa con scritto Ubuntu 14.04 come se fosse sballata la risoluzione
<cristian_c> UwU, posta una schermata
<luca26> intendo che non riconosce più la scheda, nel pannello delle connessioni in alto non riesco a trovare nulla, i tasti FN del pc non mi permettono di attivarla/disattivarla
<luca26> suppongo che sia disattivata, più che non riconosciuta
<UwU> ok tipo da così http://www.hecticgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Ubuntu-14.04-LTS-boot-logo.png
<cristian_c> luca26, rfkill list
<luca26> riavvio il pc e torno, a dopo! (non ho un cavo ethernet per effettuare le prove, ahimè)
<UwU> a così http://landoflinux.com/images/ubuntu_1310_01.png
<cristian_c> luca26, fai una foto
<luca26> va bene, devo provare qualcos'altro?
<cristian_c> UwU, beh, non mi sembra un grosso problema, dopo tutto
<MaxFrames> UwU: si direbbe che sono "saltate" le immagini sostituite dal testo equivalente
<cristian_c> luca26, ah, scusa, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> ihihi
<cristian_c> luca26, devi digitare il comando
<cristian_c> luca26, e postare il risultato su pastebin
<UwU> no mi stavo preoccupando perché è successo dopo che ho installato i driver video
<akis24> UwU: e solo il cambio di risoluzione  tutto li :)
<luca26> va bene
<UwU> però cmq funziona tutto bene
<cristian_c> luca26, p.s. procurati un cavo ethernet, suvvia
<luca26> ce l'ho, ma credo sia interrotto da qualche parte, devo sostituirlo :c
<cristian_c> luca26, ok
<cristian_c> luca26, digita il comando
<MaxFrames> UwU: da una rapida googlata, pare una cosa frequente quando si installano i driver proprietari
<MaxFrames> vd. qui p.es. http://askubuntu.com/questions/362722/how-to-fix-splash-screen-in-all-ubuntu-releases
<MaxFrames> e qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/472879/how-to-fix-no-splash-screen-in-ubuntu-after-nvidia-proprietary-driver-installati
<cristian_c> How to fix black splash screen or broken splash screen after installation of nvidia proprietary drivers in Ubuntu (it happens usually in all Ubuntu releases)? It's no matter what version of nvidia drivers I install bug is always present.
<cristian_c> ma che c'entra?
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, si parla di schermo nero
<UwU> ho cercato Max frames, per caso è questa?
<MaxFrames> leggi meglio cristian_c
<MaxFrames> "How to fix black splash screen or broken splash screen"
<MaxFrames> broken splash screen mi sembra che si adatti al caso
<akis24> ma che scrivi MaxFrames  che problema vedi li sulle due schermate a parte il cambio di risoluzione ?
<cristian_c> non ha minimamente accennato a quel problema
<cristian_c> magari avesse specificato
<cristian_c> lo capirei
<UwU> Max Frames: è percaso questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia/RisoluzioneBootsplash
<MaxFrames> akis24: seriamente? mi pare che non ci siano le immagini....
<cristian_c> ed è vero che va a toccare la risoluzione, ma paciocca anche con altri file
<Darkevil360> Quando provo ad accendere il sistema con ubuntu mi dice che ce un errore grave
<cristian_c> UwU, mi sembra ottima, anche se però non mi sembra molto aggiornata
<cristian_c> andrebbe aggiornata ai rilasci più recenti
<Darkevil360> Quando provo ad accendere il sistema con ubuntu mi dice che ce un errore grave  e posso o ignorare o fare il mount ma poi non so che fare
<Darkevil360> Mi rispondete?
<MaxFrames> cristian_c: e' ottima quindi? ma e' la stessa soluzione
<cristian_c> Darkevil360, sarebbe importante tu postassi per intero quest'errore
<akis24> Darkevil360: posta l'errore  e magari si capisce di che si tratta
<luca26> cristian_c, ho dato "rfkill list" ma non restituisce nulla
<Darkevil360> Mi dice che c'è un errore grave nella lettura del disco /
<luca26> (mi sono procurato un altro terminale per usare irc)
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, non è esattamente la stessa se guardi bene
<cristian_c> luca26, uhm, ok, allora digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> luca26, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | luca26
<ubot-it> luca26: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<UwU> Cristian_c: e come si risolverebbe altrimenti?
<cristian_c> UwU, dico, potresti provare
<cristian_c> anche askubuntu
<cristian_c> ma non essendo un qualcosa di concretamente dannoso
<cristian_c> nel senso, tutto funziona egregiamente
<UwU> cos'è askubuntu?
<cristian_c> vale veramente la pena mettere le mani nel grub e rischiare?
<luca26> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7617404/
<MaxFrames> la soluzione #1 (su ubuntu 10.04 e successivi) sembra semplicissima. prova quella prima.
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, quella guida sul wiki non è aggiornata
<UwU> ho capito allora lo lascio com'è
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, magari sarebbe da segnalare al gruppo documentazione
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, ultima modifica risale al 2011
<MaxFrames> cambiare un parametro via gui e riavviare non mi pare invasivo
<MaxFrames> per curiosita' dove trovi il timestamp di quella guida?
<cristian_c> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, menù Informazioni
<luca26> cristian, bene... cos'è che non riesco a "intuire" dal log?
<cristian_c> luca26, non ci sono manco i driver
<luca26> cristian_c, cerco una guida per installarli allora.. e per il touchpad come posso comportarmi?
<cristian_c> luca26, aspetta, non procedere
<cristian_c> bisogna capire perché non sono installati
<luca26> cistian_c, sul forum avevo letto di un tizio con un problema simile (ma su ubuntu 12/13, non ricordo) ed ha risolto reinstallando tutto
<luca26> cristian_c, posso anche provare così tanto è un fresh install, ma preferirei trovare il modo di risolverlo in maniera manuale.. sono nelle tue mani ;)
<cristian_c> luca26, lol
<cristian_c> luca26, sicuro che è 14.04?
<luca26> cristian_c, sicurissimo!
<cristian_c> luca26, in live funzionava giusto?
<luca26> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> luca26, hai il tasto wifi?
<cristian_c> luca26, hai controllato anche il bios?
<luca26> cristian_c, è un tasto FN.. purtroppo non funziona. riavvio e provo dal bios
<cristian_c> luca26, ma a parte il bios, vorrei vedere una cosa
<luca26> cristian_c, dimmi tutto, io faccio ste prove nel frattempo
<cristian_c> luca26, premi il tasto una volta
<cristian_c> luca26, poi , digita: rfkill list && dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> posta su pastebin
<luca26> cristian_c, nel bios c'è una scheda chiamata (security > I/O interface security) e la possibilità di dare il comando "unlock" alle interfacce lan, wlan, audio e sata
<cristian_c> ah, Fn+F*
<luca26> faccio prima sta cosa della scheda wireless allora
<cristian_c> luca26, aspetta
<cristian_c> luca26, la wlan è bloccata nel bios?
<cristian_c> luca26, ma con winz stessi problemi?
<luca26> cristian_c, vedo scritto soltanto "wlan [unlock]" e la descrizione "se la scheda è bloccata il comando la disattiverà"
<luca26> no, win8 funziona
<cristian_c> luca26, se non vedo il bios è difficile
<cristian_c> luca26, che pc è?
<luca26> asus k52je
<luca26> cristian_c, ti carico su pastebin il log di rfkill prima e dopo il tastino del wifi
<cristian_c> luca26, ma anche di dmesg | tail
<luca26> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7617499/
<luca26> prima, e dopo fn+f2
<luca26> non mi sembra sia cambiato molto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> luca26, prova a fare il tentativo con il bios
<cristian_c> luca26, nel caso ripristini l'opzione
<luca26> cristian_c, ok
<luca26> cristian_c, a quanto pare mi permette soltanto di decidere se disattivare o attivare la wlan e le altre periferiche
<luca26> cristian_c, faccio comunque un tentativo?
<cristian_c> luca26, infatti vorrei capire se è attivata o meno
<cristian_c> nel caso, di attivarla
<luca26> cristian_c, attualmente è attiva
<cristian_c> puoi postare una foto del bios?
<luca26> cristian_c, un attimo
<luca26> cristian_c, dove posso uppare le foto?
<cristian_c> luca26, qui la cosa si fa un po' lunga e devo anche uscire
<cristian_c> luca26, su un servizio di hosting
<cristian_c> luca26, ma hai già domandato sul forum?
<luca26> cristian_c, va bene eventualme provo ad aprire un thread
<cristian_c> luca26, io ti cnsiglio di farlo
<cristian_c> in questo modo aiuterebbe anche altri nella ricerca
<luca26> cristian_c, non ancora.. sinceramente pensavo fosse risolvibile in poco
<cristian_c> *con la
<cristian_c> luca26, a quanto pare non sto trovando molto googlando
<cristian_c> su thread recenti
<luca26> cristian_c, va bene, posto allora anche tutto quello che abbiamo provato a fare insieme
<cristian_c> luca26, ok
<cristian_c> ciao
<luca26> cristian_c, grazie mille!
<cristian_c> alla prossima
<aristides> Salve, vorrei chiedervi qualche informazione per configurare le reti sul mio portatile. ho installato lubuntu 14.04 su un portatile acer Aspire 3002 LMi. Ha una scheda di rete wireless ma non riesco a configurarla. Facendo il command "lshw -C network, la vedo. inoltre, non riesco neanche a collegarmi con il cavo al mio router (si vede la rete fisica nel command ifconfig), mi potreste gentilmente aiutare?
<glpiana> aristides, prima di installare hai provato la rete?
<aristides> il computer aveva prima windows xp e funzionava correttamente, quindi lato HW, funziona
<aristides> e la rete wireless funziona,m visto che sono collegato adesso
<glpiana> aristides, intendo da cd/usb con cui hai installato
<aristides> ho installato da un cd ma, nel momento in cui ho installato il S.O, non si é collegato "in automatico" alla rete, anche se avevo messo il cavo collegato al router
<glpiana> aristides, è strano che la connessione via cavo nonvada. collega un cavo ethernet al pc e al router e guarda se si accendono le luci del router e se lampeggia la porta del pc
<aristides> quella dal router è fissa in verde e la scheda sul pc ne ha 2 che una è fissa verde e l'altra è fissa ma gialla
<aristides> facendo il command
<aristides> lshw -C network vedo:
<aristides> *-network:0        description: Ethernet interface        product: SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet        vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]        physical id: 4        bus info: pci@0000:00:04.0        logical name: eth0        version: 91        serial: 00:c0:9f:97:d2:ad        size: 100Mbit/s        capacity: 100Mbit/s        width: 32 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical tp
<ExPBoy> aristides: potresti cortesemente usare paste la prossima volta
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> non si capisce molto altrimenti
<ExPBoy> aristides: potrebbe essere il cavo guasto
<aristides> ho appena incollato il testo attraverso il stio che mi avete passato
<aristides> inoltre, il cavo funziona bene visto che l'ho utilizzato con altri computer
<aristides> ma, vorrei più che altro che funzionasse la scheda wireless
<aristides> visto che viene riconosciuta
<akis24> aristides: hai l'icona del network-manager per configurare le reti presente ?
<aristides> sì
<ExPBoy> premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maxmini89> buona sera do you speak italian ??
<akis24> aristides: se ci clicchi sopra vvengono viste le reti ?
<akis24> !english | maxmini89
<ubot-it> maxmini89: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<akis24> aristides:  quando metti qualcosa su pastebin devi postare indirizzo della pagina qui in canale se no vediamo un tubo ..
<maxmini89> come faccio ad istallare ubutu 14.04 premetto di aver gia scaricato il file .. altra domanda posso avviare il mio con il sistema ubutu ??
<ExPBoy> ?
<akis24> !installazione | maxmini89
<ubot-it> maxmini89: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<aristides> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7617920/
<ExPBoy> maxmini89: che vuol dire avviare il mio...
<akis24> aristides:  apri network manager e imposta i parametri di connessione   user e  password .. e vedi se funzionano
<maxmini89> allora spiego meglio io voglio istalla ubunto ma nn voglio perdere nessun dato . visto che devo cmq utilizzare anche windows è possibile
<maxmini89> ??
<glpiana> maxmini89, apri e leggi la guida che ti è stata indicata. se poi hai dubbi (dopo averla letta per bene) chiedi pure
<akis24> maxmini89: si è possibile avendo lo spazio sul disco e usando l'opzione " installa accanto windows " dopo aver avviato il disco live
<akis24> ops sorry
<maxmini89> ok grazie
<aristides> su Impostazioni di rete vedo le schede di default, 127.0.0.1 , 127.0.1.1., dopo fe00::0 e ffoo::0
<aristides> ma, la rete legata al router è 192.168.2.x
<aristides> ho aggiunto una scheda nel range 192.168.2.x ma, devo dopo fare... che cosa?
<glpiana> aristides, il router è impostato per dhcp o ip fisso?
<aristides> no, è dhcp
<aristides> ho messo un ip fisso visto che prima non funzionava
<glpiana> aristides, in un terminale scrivi: sudo dhclient
<glpiana> aristides, intanto guardati sta guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_senza_connessione_internet che così se la connessione ethernet non collabora ripieghi su questa
<ghigomatto> giorno a tutti1
<ghigomatto> tutti1
<ghigomatto> tutti!
<ghigomatto>  :-)
<ghigomatto> problemone con ubuntu server 12.04 LTS 64 bit, logrotation tramite logrotate dei log apache2
<ghigomatto> il loc da ruotare conserva cmq i dati di accesso del giorno prima, pur avendo regolarmente parametrizzato la rotazione giornaliera, che avviene.
<ghigomatto> Ogni log del giorno dopo contiene sempre più dati, perché incrementati di un giorno!
<ghigomatto> In soldoni, l'access log dovrebbe avere un head che inizia intorno alle 00:01 del giorno e un tail che dovrebbe finire intorno alle 23:59 dello stesso giorno. Ivece conserva i dati anche dei gg prima.
<ghigomatto> in job il cron ruota con un -f tutti i logs specificati.
<ghigomatto> il job funzia, ma il log non parte dalla mezzanotte, il suo inizio è del giorno prima.
<ghigomatto> qualche idea?
<Innerina> Che ambienti grafici si porta dietro Ubuntu 14.04? Quelli che si vedono al login del sistema intendo...
<aristides_> ciao, vorrei chiedervi, prima ero collegato e mi sono collegato adesso di nuovo, esiste una maniera adesso di guardare il log di quello che ho scritto in precedenza per vedere le risposte che mi hanno fornito?
<Innerina> aristides, se usi Pidgin, basta scrollare all'indietro e trovi la chattata precedente in memoria. In alternativa cercati la cartella nascosta .purple (che fa riferimento a Pidgin, se ricordo bene) e dentro troverai la cartella dei log annessi ^^
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Innerina> jester-: Che ambienti grafici si porta dietro Ubuntu 14.04? Quelli che si vedono al login del sistema intendo...
<jester-> Innerina: spegati meio
<jester-> spiegati
<Innerina> Voglio sapere quali ambienti ha la nuova versione, perché a quanto ho capito c'é solo Unity...
<Innerina> Al login nel sistema 14.04 cosa compare di ambienti? Tipo adesso ho Ubuntu (che poi sarebbe Unity), Gnome Fallback con e senza effetti, Gnome classico e un altro che non ricordo
<jester-> Innerina: quelli soliti. ubuntu-unity kubuntu-kde xubuntu-xfce lubuntu lxde
<Innerina> (non parlo dei flavours di Ubuntu) XD
<jester-> Innerina: di serie hai quello che corrisponde alla distro che hai installato, poi nella vieta di aggiungerne altri visto che il sistema operativo è comune
<Innerina> Insomma, con l'avanzamento cosa compare? Unity e basta? O c'é la possibilità di scegliere quale Ubuntu installare dato che dalla 14.04 diventano 2 distinti flavous (Ubuntu GNOME e quello con Unity che poi è quello di default)
<Innerina> Non vorrei che mi disinstallasse il Fallback avanzando
<jester-> Innerina: se hai unity unity rimane
<Innerina> sì ma non sto usando Unity, sto dal fallback
<davide> oh finalmente la mia amata lingua
<davide> buongiorno ai presenti
<davide> chi mi può aiutare?
<jester-> Innerina: avanzando aggiorna anche il fallback se non lo reinstallerai
<Innerina> Ah bene, allora posso stare tranquilla...
<jester-> !qualcuno | davide
<ubot-it> davide: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<davide> grazie ubot
<jester-> Innerina: se hai ppa mi sa che non avanza
<davide> la mia domanda è
<davide> da neo utente xubuntu
<davide> questa è la versione meno esosa di risorse?
<Innerina> in che senso? Il fallback c'é sempre stato dalle precedenti versioni, dalla 14 ho letto che non è più supportato...
<jester-> Innerina: ha cambiato nome ma anora c'è
<jester-> ancora
<Innerina> Ah ecco
<jester-> davide: è intermedia. la meno esosa è lubuntu
<Innerina> altra domanda, ma Mate supporta Compiz e dintorni?
<Innerina> (è un ambiente grafico)
<davide> ok spiego meglio il mio problema
<jester-> Innerina: mai usato
<Innerina> Ok grazie... Mate non sarebbe altro che un fork stile Gnome 2
<jester-> Innerina: e compiz è una ciofeca nemmeno piu sviluppata
<Innerina> però era carino, anche se cmq non indispensabile
<Innerina> alcune funzioni erano notevoli
<davide> ho un notebook acer configurazione amd athlon 64 x2  scheda grafica ati radeon hd3200 e ram 3 GB ddr2
<davide> so originale usato da 5 anni a sta parte vista 32 bit
<jester-> hihihi è come il tipo che ti porta i fiori ma poi non va a lavorare
<davide> ora ho installato xubuntu 12.04.04
<jester-> davide: dovrebbe girare bene
<davide> e ho provato a giocare a un gioco basato su flash
<davide> che è il motivo principe per cui l'ho messo
<davide> gioco web based
<jester-> flash lo hai instllato?
<davide> no ho scaricato chrome
<davide> che è plugin flash
<davide> anche perchè firefox non ha il flash che mi serve
<davide> si ferma al11.2
<davide> mentre a me serve minimo 11.7
<davide> come richiesto dal game
<davide> quindi ho ovviato mettendo chrome
<davide> risultato
<davide> non si blocca come prima anche se ho usato poco finora
<davide> ma mi aspettavo qualcosa in più dallo sfruttamento del 64 bit
<davide> diciamo un po deluso
<davide> per un motivo semplice
<davide> non ho piu la ram divorata e mi sta bene
<davide> ma la cpu sta stabile tra 90 e 100%
<davide> durante il game
<davide> possibile sia così gravoso il lavoro?
<jester-> flash suca cpu a manetta
<davide> con dual core a 2.1 ghz
<davide> 64bit?
<davide> c'è qualcosa da fare per migliorare la cosa?
<davide> perchè la ram max consuma 35%
<davide> esono felicissimo
<davide> ma cpu al 95% no dai
<jester-> davide: dovrebbe andare a 64 bit
<jester-> ma con meno 4gb di ram va bneissimo anche la 32
<davide> infatti ho scaricato la distro 64 apposta per sfruttare sti benedetti 64 bit
<davide> ma leprestazioni saranno si aumentate ma mica di molto
<davide> ci sono rimasto maluccio
<jester-> davide: attacchi un flash su qualsiasi pc e dopo 2 minuti pui indurire le uova
<davide> ahahah
<jester-> amd non reente scalda gia di suo
<davide> si è una padella bestiale
<davide> e sì ha 5 anni
<jester-> magari ha bisogno di una pulita interna
<davide> però io non credo che abbia motivo di divorare così la cpu
<davide> non ha senso
<davide> non ci sono animazoini particolari o velocità o rendering elevato
<jester-> se ha le tubature sporche non raffredda a dovere
<davide> raffredda bene perchè la ventola parte solo col gioco
<davide> e a ben donde dato che manda al 95%
<davide> chiuso il gioco torna regolare muto come un pesce
<davide> però da linux che sfrutta il 64 bit boh
<jester-> davide: secondo me scalda anche con winz
<davide> mi aspettavo tutta un altra cosa
<davide> winzozz si sa
<jester-> centrano no i bit
<davide> come no?
<jester-> che centra se scalda col flash
<davide> no nsto parlando di calore
<davide> non mi interessa
<davide> mi interessa la prestazione
<davide> della macchina
<davide> sapevo che un 64 bit praticamente quadruplicava la potenza rispetto al 32 pari cpu
<jester-> davide: va piu lenta che in winz?
<davide> quindi perchè non ottenggo quesa potenza?
<jester-> davide: 64 bit performa di piu con tanta ram e calcoli complessi
<jester-> altrimenti 32 o 64 non vedi la differenza
<davide> ma scusa "calcoli" ???
<davide> la cpu deve calcolare quello che io gli faccio fare
<jester-> tutto quello che fa un pc è calcolo
<davide> ok e se la faccio giocare non calcola complesso?
<davide> non capisco
<davide> mi da piu o meno le stesse prestazioni che con win 32bit
<davide> prima che chrome vada in crash
<jester-> davide: dipende dal gioco, dalla scheda grafica dal bus della scheda etc etc
<davide> forge of empires
<davide> non mi sembra sto mostro di gioco
<jester-> se ha un bus a 256 a 256 rimane. piu di quello non passa
<davide> dove lo vedo che bus ha?
<jester-> la ram a 256 hz e quella a 1.600 non sono la stessa cosa
<davide> ddr2
<davide> presumo minimo 512 mhz
<toni_> da places clicco su scaricati, prima uscivano le icone dei file scaricati e potevo trasferirli su chiavetta, ora mi esce la lista dei file ma non posso trasferirli , come mai ??
<davide> almeno ho appurato che no nsi tratta di un problema di memoria
<davide> dato che con winzozz chrome crasha per poca memoria
<davide> mentre qui al massimo usa il 38% ed è una goduria vedere quel 38% =)
<davide> però sta cpu dua core è na pippa
<jester-> davide: installa flashplugin-installer e prova con firefox
<davide> ha la versione almeno 11.7?
<jester-> e sudo lshw ti da tante informazioni
<davide> petta petta che io sn nuovo di linux.. sudo cosa?
<jester-> di serie c'è 11.2.202.359ubuntu0.13.10.1                          amd64
<jester-> davide: comando da dare nel terminale
<davide> e ma per il gioco chiede la 11.7
<davide> con le minori non va
<jester-> nei repo quello c'è
<davide> comando dove?
<davide> dove clicco
<jester-> !terminale | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<davide> boh forse l'ho trovato
<davide> emulatore di terminale?
<jester-> davide: se hai xfce destro sul desktop
<jester-> apri terminale accà
<davide> mi è uscito un elenco pauroso
<davide> come ve lo mostro?
<jester-> davide: intanto che si sei; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<davide> eseguo
<jester-> !paste | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide> =) mi chiedete troppo ragazzi un attimo
<davide> mi devo barcamenare
<dadeip> ciao, non sono un esperto riguardo a ubuntu... e vorrei chiedere se  qualcuno sa se posso installarlo su questo computer lenovo http://shop.lenovo.com/cl/es/laptops/lenovo/serie-g/g405
<dadeip> ho letto che devo essere sicuro chesi debba poter disabilitare il security boot
<davide> ottimo il comando mi dice che ho già la versione flashplugin installer piu recente
<dadeip> però non so come verificare questo parametro, primo di comprarlo
<jester-> !uefi | dadeip
<ubot-it> dadeip: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> dadeip: se vuoi convenzionale kubuntu
<jester-> dadeip: e inastalla accanto a winz, si consiglia di non segarlo
<jester-> dadeip: prima va deframmentato
<dadeip> scusa la mia enorme ignoranza... per la quale ho compreso un 40 % di quello che mi hai detto... potresti spiegarti, se è possibile più semplicemente?
<jester-> dadeip: con un solo ghiga di ram andrebbe meglio xubuntu o lubuntu
<jester-> dadeip: 1) lascia anche winzoz
<jester-> 2) quindi userai opzione: installa accanto
<jester-> 3) prima di procedere winzoz va deframmentato
<jester-> 4) leggi la guida per uefi se uefi hai
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> !installazione | dadeip
<ubot-it> dadeip: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<dadeip> winzoz penso sia la versione di windows preistallata...
<jester-> dadeip: acronimo di windos
<davide> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando
<jester-> come telecaxx di teleco
<jester-> m
<davide> spero sia giusto il paste
<jester-> !paste | davide leggi bene come fare
<ubot-it> davide leggi bene come fare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide> allora riprovo .. e ti pareva
<jester-> davide: mi aspettavo l'output del comando: sddo lshw
<jester-> davide: mi aspettavo l'output del comando: sudo lshw
<davide> si sto cercando di metterlo
<jester-> normale copia incolla
<dadeip> cmq... in http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI  si dice di assicurarsi che il In fase di acquisto di un computer, ci si deve accertare che il secure boot sia disattivabile in modo che possa essere avviabile Ubuntu o altro sistema. come faccio a essere sicuro di questo... il venditore non mi ha saputo dire niente.. se per me era strano chiederlo.. per lui sembrava fosse arabo!!!
<jester-> dadeip: si serei potrebbe essere attivato e va disattivato
<jester-> dadeip: la guida descrive come accertarsi che ha ufi usando il cd/usb installazione da prova ubuntu
<jester-> detta cdlive
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7618658/
<davide> eccoci =)
<aristides> salve, ho installato Lubuntu 14.04 su un vecchio portatile acer 3002 LMi che aveva Win XP prima. mi ha riconosciuto il driver della scheda wireless (lo si vede nel command che si vede http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7618659/)
<jester-> dadeip: come  entrare nel bios consulta il man del pc
<aristides> ma, non riesco a vedere la scheda di rete facendo ifconfig
<jester-> aristides: per vedere la scheda wifi è iwconfig
<dadeip> quindi non dovrei avere problemi... ? spero di riuscire a fare tutto...
<dadeip> devo disabilitare il secure boot, e installare accanto winzoz ubuntu da perdrive... e il gioco è fatto.. o sto semplicizando troppo?
<aristides> guardando impostazioni di rete, vedo diverse schede: 127.0.0.1, 127.0.1.1.
<jester-> dadeip: pare un pc medio
<jester-> avrai presazioni medie
<aristides> dopo ::1, fe00::0 ed anche ff00::0
<dadeip> cioè? non è buono???
<jester-> aristides: terminale e dai iwconfig
<davide> il mio dici ?
<jester-> dadeip: non è da sbattere via ma nemmeno una bestia
<jester-> dadeip osp / davide  non è da sbattere via ma nemmeno una bestia
<davide> si beh lo sapevo xD ma ha i suoi anni
<dadeip> ossia funzionerà lavorerà cmq meglio con ubuntu che con winzoz?
<davide> cmq ddr2 667 ..
<jester-> davide: con le r siamo a 1.600
<jester-> o giu di li
<jester-> davide: secondo e non è poi male
<davide> questa mother supporta max 800 nn penso di aver grandi miglioramenti cambiando i 2 banchi ram (max4gb)
<jester-> davide: non sprecare soldi
<davide> eh appunto
<davide> tra l'altro l'uso di usb come file di paging è una boiata pazzesca
<davide> in vista rallenta tutto
<jester-> puoi sostituire i banco da 1 con uno da 2
<jester-> stessa velocità e voltaggio
<davide> si però non penso di cavarmela con meno di 25 euro
<jester-> usb è un collo di bottiglia
<davide> non so.. avevo pensato a metterla ma boh
<davide> nn vorrei buttar soldi
<jester-> eh ddr2 da 4 o pagato circa 40
<davide> quindi una da 2 sarà almeno 25
<davide> vediamo un po cosa trovo
<jester-> guarda su amazon per esempio
<davide> ma dici che mi cambia?
<jester-> ddr2 costa il doppio della ddr3
<davide> -.-
<jester-> davide: qualcosa guadagna ma non farà miracoli
<davide> si ma qui il problema me lo da la cpu
<davide> la ram è a posto cn ubuntu
<jester-> eh quella hai
<davide> trovo assurdo che sfruttare i 64 bit non serva
<jester-> e togli il coperchio e soffialo
<davide> a sto punto tutto marketing e poca sostanza
<davide> tolgo il coperchio di cosa? del notebook :) ??
<davide> impossibile smontarlo
<davide> al max tolgo le ram
<jester-> eh dopo 4 anni pulito non è
<davide> e aspiro con l'aspirapolvere bassa potenza dalla ventola
<davide> è il max che posso fare
<davide> smontare sta padella non è nelle mie corde
<davide> non penso di avere nemmeno gli strumenti adeguati
<davide> è tutta plastica incastrata
<davide> cmq nell'elenco non c'è il fsb?
<davide> non lo vedo
<aristides> jester, mi dice lo no wireless extensions, idem per eth0
<jester-> aristides: lspci | grep -i network cosa risponde
<davide> cmq grazie jester poi ti metto un altra breve domanda
<davide> se sono necessari 135 processi in corso.. mah
<jester-> davide: ma anche no
<davide> e come mai ne ho 135?
<jester-> davide: installa bum e togli quelli che ritieni non interessino
<davide> c'è un comando?
<dadeip> Grazie per il supporto...
<jester-> sudo apt-get install bum o lo cerchi nel software center
<davide> molte grazie jester
<aristides> 00:0b.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<jester-> aristides: serve il driver, sei connesso col vavo?
<jester-> cav0*
<aristides> no
<aristides> non riesco neanche con il cavo :(
<jester-> !broadcom | aristides guarda come farlo usando il cd
<ubot-it> aristides guarda come farlo usando il cd: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<jester-> aristides: installa il wl
<aristides> sono collegato con un computer win sulla wireless dove voglio collegarmi
<jester-> aristides: serve il driver che non essendo open non è preinstallato, segui la guida
<davide> grazie jester ti saluto alla prossima se avrò bisogno spero di trovarti ciao!
<aristides> ok, perfetto, grazie, proverò grazie!
<sniperwolf> ciao gente...son qui a chiedervi qualche info riguardo un mio problema... ho ubuntu 14.04 e ogni volta che avvio il netbook mi compare una finestra con scritto "ubuntu ha riscontrato un problema". Ho fatto la segnalazione varie volte ma vorrei capire se posso intervenire io stesso per risolverlo
<krabador> sniperwolf, hai visualizzato le informazioni del problema?
<sniperwolf> ho provato a fare un copia incolla dei dettagli ma non mi fa selezionare tutto il testo..solamente una riga per volta...
<sniperwolf> krabador:  era qualcosa riguardo agli alsa...ma di più non ricordo...era un testo abbastanza lungo...
<sniperwolf> se c'è un modo per "estrapolarlo" di nuovo posso copiarlo e incollarlo e fartelo leggere..
<krabador> sniperwolf, sudo gedit /var/log/apport.log
<krabador> vedi cosa dice
<sniperwolf> uhm....mi da il file vuoto..
<sniperwolf> sarà mica report.log?
<krabador> sniperwolf, sudo gedit /var/log/apport.log.1
<sniperwolf> eccolo..:)
<krabador> !pastebin | sniperwolf
<ubot-it> sniperwolf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zavorra> salve a tutti
<sniperwolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7618949/
<sniperwolf> strano pero krabador ... mi da 2 righe
<sniperwolf> in più con data 22 aprile... o_O
<krabador> e io ne vedo una
<sniperwolf> si scusa...1
<sniperwolf> non era quello l'errore di sicuro.... o_O
<krabador> sniperwolf, hai questo errore ogni volta all'avvio del sistema?
<krabador> riscontri malfunzionamenti, con il multimedia?
<zavorra> l'altro giorno ho installato ubuntu gnome , tutto ok , persino iphone 4s con ios 7.1 almeno così credevo , non sò se sono stati fatti degli aggiornamenti ma non riesco più a connetterlo.
<sniperwolf> krabador:  no... in realtà l'errore che mi da è "system was detected an error.." poi mi da la possibilità.. close.. send a report
<jester-> zavorra: abilitato hotspot e abbinato al bluetutto?
<sniperwolf> se clicco su send a report mi apre la schermata con i dettagli dell'errore e l'icona di invio..però come ti dicevo era molto più lungodi una riga...forse era più specifico...ma di sicuro in data 22 aprile no...
<zavorra> intendevo con cavetto usb
<zavorra> jester
<krabador> zavorra, che fai, suoni il campanello?
<sniperwolf> problemi col multimedia...mmm....l'audio funge...i video su youtube idem...
<jester-> zavorra: meglio ancora, ma serve hotspot abilitato nell'aifono
<sniperwolf> altre cose nn saprei krabador
<krabador> sniperwolf, sudo gedit /var/log/user.log
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<sniperwolf> ok
<zavorra> il pc è fisso e l'adsl c'è l'ho....
<jester-> zavorra: allora vorresti fare il contrario?
<sniperwolf> pure quello vuoti krabador
<sniperwolf> vuoto
<zavorra> jester , semplicemente volevo collegare l'iphone con il pc per scaricare le foto etc..
<jester-> zavorra: avevo inteso connessione internet
<zavorra> jester prima l'iphone mi chiedeva di autorizzare il dispositivo io autorizzavo e potevo navigare dentro le cartelle ,ma adesso non più
<jester-> zavorra: dovrebbe montarlo e poi fai a mano, non esiste un driver linux ne per aifono ne per altri
<jester-> zavorra: o da bluetooth
<krabador> sniperwolf, hai mai cliccato su send a report?
<sniperwolf> si krabador
<zavorra> infatti lo monta ma se ci clicco sopra cerca fino a quando non si avvia il gestore segnalazione errore di ubuntu
<sniperwolf> poco prima di entrare in chat krabador
<sniperwolf> mi ha chiesto la password dopo aver cliccato su send a report poi non mi ha più detto nulla...se è valido il "chi tace acconsente" allora lo ha inviato... :-P
<krabador> sniperwolf, allora sudo gedit /var/log/dmesg , pastebin  di questo
<sniperwolf> eccolo krabador  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7619005/
<krabador> sniperwolf, sudo sh -c 'echo "enabled=0" > /etc/default/apport'
<krabador> sniperwolf, riavvia
<sniperwolf> krabador:  eccomi..nn ero davanti al pc
<sniperwolf> hai capito il problema? cos'è?
<sniperwolf> nuoo...mi è sparito il riparatore....
<sniperwolf> jester-:  ci sei?
<jester-> sniperwolf: hai fatto quello che ti ha detto Krbaba?
<sniperwolf> eh..ancora no jester- ... volevo capire qual'era il problema
<sniperwolf> giusto x culturizzarmi...:)
<jester-> sniperwolf: che qualche parte del tuo hw non è tanto linux digeribile
<sniperwolf> ahhhh
<sniperwolf> allora procedo...
<jester-> direi di si
<sniperwolf> ok..riavvio e torno
<sniperwolf> rieccomi
<sniperwolf> errore sparito jester-
<sniperwolf> krabador: grazie mille :)
<krabador> bene
<sniperwolf> intanto che ci sono vi voglio rompere ancora x un'altra cosa....che voi sappiate c'è un modo per "tenere memorizzata" l'illuminazione del display? ogni volta che avvio mi ritrovo sempre l'illuminazione praticamente al minimo e devo reimpostarla manualmente..
<sniperwolf> capisco il fatto che si abbassi quando la batteria è quasi scarica (tipo risparmio energetico) ma anche quando è carica no eh?! :)
<krabador> sniperwolf, trovi l'indicatore al minimo, ma la luminosità come prima di riavviare, oppure hai il massimo, riavvii,e luminosità al minimo / indicatore al minimo
<krabador> ?
<jester-> sniperwolf: guarda in risparmio energia
<sniperwolf> no no krabador ...quando avvio ho l'indicatore di luminosità al minimo e la luminosità al minimo...la imposto al livello che voglio poi, la volta dopo aver riavviato il pc mi ritrovo di nuovo la luminosità e l'indicatore al minimo
<krabador> sniperwolf, hai ubuntu con unity o ubuntu gnome?
<sniperwolf> unity
<krabador> sniperwolf, cd  /sys/class/backlight
<krabador> sniperwolf, una volta li , manda ls
<krabador> ls -la
<krabador> e fa un pastebin del contenuto
<sniperwolf> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sniperwolf> eccolo krabador  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7619215/
<krabador> sniperwolf, hai doppia scheda in questo notebook?
<sniperwolf> uhm...che io sappia no....
<krabador> sniperwolf, cd samsung, dal punto in cui ti trovi, e dimmi che cartelle hai dentro
<sniperwolf> spe krabador  ... ora sono in /sys/class/backlight/samsung$
<krabador> bene
<sniperwolf> per vedere le cartelle che ho li dentro che comando devo dare?
<krabador> ls -la
<sniperwolf> ok
<krabador> dimmi che cosa hai all'interno
<sniperwolf> ecco krabador  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7619248/
<krabador> sniperwolf, cat brightness
<krabador> e , ovviamente , pastebin
<krabador> so che è seccante
<krabador> ma pazienta
<sniperwolf> krabador:  ma figurati... sarà seccante per te che mi stai aiutando..
<sniperwolf> mi da 6
<krabador> sniperwolf, cat max_brightness
<sniperwolf> krabador:  8
<sniperwolf> krabador:  ci sei ancora?
<krabador> sniperwolf, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<sniperwolf> ok
<sniperwolf> ok..gedit aperto
<krabador> sniperwolf, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<sniperwolf> devo aggiungere questa riga krabador ?
<krabador> al posto di GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<krabador> sostituiscila.
<krabador> salva , e riavvia
<krabador> poi dimmi
<sniperwolf> ok. riavvio e torno
<sniperwolf> niente krabador ...sempre luminosità al minimo
<krabador> sniperwolf, non avevi sistemato la luminosità nella sessione precedente?
<sniperwolf> si si...l'ho l'avevo sistemata
<sniperwolf> altrimenti non ci vedo una cippa... :)
<sniperwolf> se prima dava 6 quello è il valore a cui la metto di solito..
<krabador> sniperwolf, allora
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<sniperwolf> perfetto
<sniperwolf> son dentro
<sniperwolf> ho solo questa stringa "rfkill block bluetooth"
<sniperwolf> che probabilmente è quella per nn far partire il bluetooth in automatico ad ogni avvio..
<krabador> sniperwolf, ma hai il bluetooth in questo notebook?
<sniperwolf> si krabador ... che tra l'altro rimaneva sempre attivo ad ogni avvio di ubuntu..se non ricordo male quella stringa che ti ho scritto l'avevo messa per evitare l'accensione automatica del bluetooth
<krabador> sniperwolf, hai exit 0 , nel file ?
<sniperwolf> si krabador
<krabador> sniperwolf, perfetto
<sniperwolf> ultimo in fondo
<krabador> allora
<krabador> prima di quello
<krabador> devi inserire questa linea
<krabador> echo 8 > /sys/class/backlight/samsung/brightness
<sniperwolf> krabador:  ma cosi la metto al massimo giusto?
<krabador> si
<sniperwolf> posso anche mettere echo 6?
<krabador> si
<krabador> 8 è il max
<sniperwolf> perfetto..tanto vedo che è sempre sul 6..
<krabador> vedi tu un valore
<sniperwolf> ok..inserisco
<krabador> echo num >
<krabador> ricordati il simbolo >
<krabador> echo 6 > /sys/class/backlight/samsung/brightness
<krabador> echo 8 > /sys/class/backlight/samsung/brightness
<krabador> echo 5 > /sys/class/backlight/samsung/brightness
<sniperwolf> si si...ho fatto il copia incolla x sicurezza
<krabador> ok?
<sniperwolf> e ho mod il numero.. :)
<sniperwolf> salvo e riavvio
<sniperwolf> ?
<krabador> salva e riavvia
<sniperwolf> ok..arrivo
<greenrabbit> sera
<sniperwolf> krabador:  sei un grande :)
<krabador> sniperwolf, bene
<sniperwolf> e luce fù! :)
<greenrabbit> non riesco a montare una partizione, mi restituisce il seguente errore: Si è verificato un errore durante l'accesso a «Volume», il sistema ha restituito: The requested operation has failed: Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/green/Volume: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/green/Volume"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file
<greenrabbit> system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<krabador> greenrabbit, allora
<krabador> con tutto l'affetto possibile
<krabador> dovresti sapere
<krabador> abbondantemente
<krabador> che no puoi copiare grandi output in canale
<sniperwolf> krabador: ... un ultima cazzata...se poi non si risolve cestino quella maledetta cosa... ho una pennetta dvb-t usb acquistata 2 annetti fa su ebay e mai usata...mi è venuta voglia di provarla su ubuntu e...non riesco a farla andare....
<greenrabbit> scusa krabador non mi sembrava così grande :)
<sniperwolf> mi spiego meglio... se la infilo nella usb e da terminale do lsusb me la vede...ma poi, provando a scaricare me-tv per fare una sintonizzazione dei canali...nada...nn me ne trova neanche uno..
<sniperwolf> sia con la sua antennina del cavolo che collegandolo al cavo dell'antenna di casa...volevo capire se è sta pennetta maledetta che non va o se ho sbagliato qualcosa io...
<sniperwolf> premetto che su winzozz non ho provato a installarla...
<krabador> sniperwolf, che veda l'identificativo hardware non è detto che comunque ci sia un driver che viene caricato, o che la faccia funzionare correttamente
<sniperwolf> ahh...
<krabador> greenrabbit, imponi chkdsk /r , all'avvio di win
<sniperwolf> krabador:  ergo....? hai qualche idea su come vedere se funge?
<greenrabbit> krabador: ok provo
<krabador> sniperwolf, diciamo che se non mi dici il modello ....
<sniperwolf> ehm...confezione bulk...mi sa tanto di cinese...
<sniperwolf> cmq se vuoi ti pasto lsusb..
<krabador> bingo
<sniperwolf> figo...adesso non la vede...-_-
<sniperwolf> spe...cambio usb...
<sniperwolf> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sniperwolf> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7619436/
<sniperwolf> non è che è quel samsung electronic co. ......?
<sniperwolf> strano...mi ricordo che aveva un'altro nome quando avevo provato l'ultima volta.... o_o
<krabador> sniperwolf, no, non è la samsung
<krabador> non te la vedde
<krabador> vede
<krabador> sniperwolf, http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices
<sniperwolf> maccheccazz....ci credi se ti dico che quando avevo provato a buttargliela dentro l'ultima volta me la vedeva...?
<krabador> solo che devi sapere l'hardware
<sniperwolf> spe...provo a riavviare
<achab> ragazzi ho un problema con le impostazione del risparmio energetico... ho selezionato l'opzione secondo cui alla chiusura del coperchio il sistema continui a lavorare normalemente ma puntualmente quando effettuo questa operazione il sistema va in stand by, come mai? mi potreste aiutare?
<krabador> achab, che ubuntu hai?
<krabador> greenrabbit, sbloccato la ntfs?
<greenrabbit> si krabador ho eliminato l'opzione di avvio veloce in wndows 8
<achab> ubuntu 13.10
<achab> krabador: almeno credo
<krabador> greenrabbit, magari dire che os si ha quando si chiede di ntfs , non farebbe male
<krabador> achab, lsb_release -a
<krabador> da terminale
<achab> fatto con cat /etc/lsb-release ma il risultato è quello che ho già digitato krabador
<pindol> ciao,dopo l'installazione di ubuntu 14/04 il lettore dvd legge alcuni tipi di dvd e altri no! perche?
<krabador> pindol, e prima di installare 14.04 li leggeva tutti ?
<pindol> krabador, avevo ubuntu 13/04 e tutto funzionava
<achab> krabador: a cosa potrebbe essere cvollegato?
<krabador> pindol, la lettura del supporto dipende dal firmware del lettore
<krabador> pindol, non dal sistema
<pindol> krabador, ma il lettore non è cambiato
<krabador> pindol, se per "non leggere" intendi proprio la directory tree, è il firmware del lettore che se ne occupa
<krabador> pindol, se invece intendi i film
<krabador> ci vogliono degli accorgimenti
<pindol> krabador, i film
<greenrabbit> krabador: si hai ragione difatti il mio è un prolema dovuto proprio a win8
<krabador> pindol, sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<krabador> pindol, e riavvio
<pindol> krabador, ok
<krabador> achab, ubuntu o derivata?
<krabador> achab, ubuntu o derivata?
<pindol> krabador, tutto ok funzia!!!grazie molte molte volte
<krabador> di niente
<pindol> krabador, posso chiederti quanti anni hai?
<fabio_cc> !chat | pindol
<ubot-it> pindol: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pindol> ok
<pierosg> qualcuno sa dirmi come collegare Deluge ai magnet?
<pierosg> o dove posso trovare l'applicazione nel filesistem
<krabador> !chat | pierosg
<ubot-it> pierosg: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pierosg> krabador mi sembra abbastanza inerente al supporto ubuntu :P
<krabador> pierosg, non è un problema del sistema operativo
<pierosg> ahhh capisco
<pierosg> kabrador posso chiederti una cosa in pvt?
<pierosg> non inerente a tutto ciò
<krabador> no
<Innerina> Mi funziona TUTTO tranne le 2 sessioni FALLBACK (Compiz e Metacity)!!! >.<
<Innerina> In pratica entro ma non mi vede niente, solo sfondo e puntatore mouse, ho idea che vadano installati i pacchetti mancanti di gnome, gnome-session e gnome-session-fallback... giusto?
<krabador> Innerina, dpkg -l | grep gnome
<krabador> !pastebin | innerina
<ubot-it> innerina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Innerina> Un momento che mi sta scaricando i pacchetti di gnome annessi...
<Innerina> Sì!!! Mi sa che era questa la pulce, mi è tornato il caro vecchio puntatore personalizzato!!!
<Innerina> krabador: cmq http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620192/
<krabador> Innerina, adesso non serviva
<Innerina> Allora dovrebbe essere tutto a posto... devo riavviare o basta semplicemente un Termina sessione?
<Innerina> Ora sto dal Gnome Classico
<krabador> Innerina, riavvia
<Innerina> ok
<Innerina> Niente, non mi vede le sessioni fallback, solo desktop e puntatore!!! >.<
<Innerina> Tra l'altro se ho capito bene gnome dipende da inkscape che non si è installato e non è autorizzato... devo installarlo?
<krabador> Innerina, dpkg -l | grep gnome-session-flashback
<krabador> Innerina, cpu/ram/scheda video, con precisione, per favore?
<Innerina> come le vedo?
<krabador> Innerina, non lo sai?
<krabador> Innerina, è tuo il pc?
<Innerina> sì, mo vedo
<krabador> Innerina, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> Innerina, sudo lshw -c vga
<krabador> Innerina, sudo lshw -C  vga
<Innerina> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620313/
<Innerina> tutti e 3 i comandi
<krabador> sudo lshw -C vga, non l'hai mandat o
<Innerina> è l'ultima riga
<krabador> Innerina, qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620313/ non c'è quel comando
<krabador> Innerina, in ogni caso, apri il terminale,
<Innerina> PCI (sysfs) mi dà solo questo
<krabador> Innerina, manda sudo rm -R ~/.compiz
<krabador> Innerina, sudo rm -R ~/.compiz2
<krabador> Innerina, e riavvia
<Innerina> Ho un problema con Inkscape che non mi fa installare Gnome...
<krabador> Innerina, gnome-session-flashback ce l'hai
<krabador> "non mi fa installare gnome" che significa?
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get update , e manda pastebin del risultato
<Innerina> il pacchetto base gnome non mi si installa a causa di inkscape
<krabador> Innerina,  quale ubuntu stai usando?
<Innerina> sto usando dal Gnome Classico, e qui tutto ok
<Innerina> sono i fallback che non funzionano
<krabador> Innerina, che ubuntu hai?
<krabador> ubuntu , o derivata?
<Innerina> 14.04 ho fatto avanzamento
<Innerina> Ubuntu
<krabador> Innerina, ecco , la procedura di avanzamento puo' dare parecchi problemi
<krabador> specie se si è smanettato abbastanza con il sistema prima
<Innerina> Lo so...
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get update , e manda pastebin del risultato
<Innerina> ok
<Innerina> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620368/
<krabador> Innerina, hai mandato i 2 comandi che ti ho postato prima?
<Innerina> Non ancora, mo lo faccio
<Innerina> Mi dà file o cartella inesistente in entrambi i casi
<krabador> Innerina, cd /home/utente
<krabador> Innerina, ls -la
<Innerina> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620380/
<jester-> krabador: .emerald?
<krabador> Innerina, quanti ambienti grafici hai ?
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> posta il risultato
<jester-> Innerina: emerald?
<jester-> è roba antica assai
<Innerina> in effetti...
<krabador> Innerina, hai mandato dist-upgrade?
<Innerina> sono in tutto 5 (Gnome, Gnome Fallback Metacity, quello Compiz, Unity e l'ultimo che non mi viene in mente)
<Innerina> Ah Gnome Classico
<Innerina> ora lo faccio
<krabador> Innerina, hai anche kde?
<Innerina> Qualche programma kde
<Innerina> e basta
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620403/
<Innerina> Cmq volevo togliere Unity e l'altro Gnome che vi dipende
<Innerina> Il classico mi va bene
<Innerina> però ci tengo ai miei fallback >.<
<krabador> Innerina, cd /etc/sources.list.d
<krabador> ls -la
<krabador> è un sistama discretamente massacrato
<Innerina> Infatti: bash: cd: /etc/sources.list.d: File o directory non esistente
<Innerina> sigh.
<Innerina> cmq durante l'upgrade c'erano 3 errori che dovevo sistemare...
<krabador> Innerina, cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> ls -la
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620419/
<Innerina> non dirmi che andavano disabilitate le terze parti prima dell'upgrade...
<krabador> assolutamente si
<Innerina> ed ora che faccio?
<krabador> Innerina, ti conviene fare un bel backup e reinstallare da 0
<Innerina> cosa devo salvare per salvare le personalizzazioni?
<Innerina> i dati sono in partizione a parte
<krabador> hai la home pienissima di smanettamenti
<Innerina> ah...
<cristian_c> Innerina, consiglio
<Innerina> dimmi...
<cristian_c> Innerina, di installare due sistemi sul tuo oc
<cristian_c> *pc
<Innerina> infatti è già in dual boot
<cristian_c> uno stabile per l'utilizzo standard
<Innerina> con Seven
<cristian_c> e uno per gli esperimenti potenzialmente distruttivi
<Innerina> solo che ci tenevo a sistemare gli errori che mi dava...
<krabador> Innerina, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Innerina> Poi? Ho aperto
<krabador> Innerina, dammi un attimo
<krabador> Innerina, allora cancella tutto
<Innerina> tutto il contenuto del file?
<krabador> si
<krabador> incollaci questo http://pastie.org/pastes/9275122/text
<krabador> salva ed esci
<krabador> poi cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> sudo rm *
<Innerina> fatto, ed ora?
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> avevi persino medibunti
<krabador> medibuntu
<krabador> che non va da quasi 2 anni
<Innerina> Quello era utile perché mi mancavano dei codec
<krabador> Innerina, non va da quasi 2 anni
<Innerina> ah ecco
<Innerina> come mi piglio il root?
<krabador> hai mandato sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   ?
<Innerina> ya
<krabador> pastebin
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620514/
<Innerina> Mi manca solo Inkscape...
<Innerina> che ho già riprovato ad installare pure da Synaptic, ed è bloccato da un file inerente a quello in altra posizione
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-*
<krabador> Innerina, pastebin, è importantissimo
<Innerina> E' parziale... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620520/
<Innerina> Cmq wth?
<krabador> hai gnome installato dal repository
<Innerina> Ah ecco perché...
<krabador> i pacchetti conflittano con qualsiasi cosa
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep gnome
<Innerina> Cmq l'errore di inkscape installato da repository è questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620525/
<krabador> Innerina, per favore, non è importante
<Innerina> è quello che impedisce l'installazione
<Innerina> ok
<krabador> allora, qui non si fa assistenza a sistemi che hanno 80  ppa, come il tuo
<krabador> in quanto demoliscono molto gravemente il sistema
<krabador> se vuoi provare un ripristino, seguimi
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep gnome
<krabador> pastebin
<Innerina> sì infatti http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620530/
<Innerina> stavo facendo
<krabador> non tagliare il contenuto
<Innerina> a me compare così
<Innerina> non so perché
<Innerina> cmq è quello il pastebin dell'ultimo comando
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome
<Innerina> fatto...
<Innerina> ed adesso?
<krabador> mi mandi il risultato?
<Innerina> ok
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620553/
<krabador> Innerina, allora, sudo apt-get autoremove
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Innerina> quale dei 2?
<Innerina> O entrambi in sequenza?
<Innerina> krabador: quale dei 2? O entrambi in sequenza?
<krabador> tutti e 2
<krabador> in successione
<Innerina> ok
<krabador> Innerina, ovviamente pastebin
<Innerina> ok è un bel pò di roba
<Innerina> mi sta dando un errore che fa sempre
<Innerina> e non ho mai capito perché, poi lo vedi
<krabador> Innerina, mi vai a controllare per favore se /etc/apt/sources.list.d ha contenuti ?
<Innerina> ok
<Innerina> ha finito il primo comando, lo pastebinno
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620622/
<Innerina> Cartella vuota
<Innerina> krabador: secondo comando: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620638/
<Innerina> cmq non trovo nulla in quella cartella che m'hai chiesto
<Innerina> cmq l'errore che mi fa sempre è unknown media... etc
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> Innerina, tutta la linea
<Innerina> ok, devo pastebinnare?
<Innerina> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620664/
<Innerina> ed ora?
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-core gnome-desktop-environment
<Innerina> krabador: ti pastebinno pure questo?
<krabador> Innerina, si
<Innerina> ok
<Innerina> ma a questo punto, è meglio installare sempre tutto da terminale piuttosto che da synaptic?
<krabador> Innerina, si
<krabador> si ha maggiore controlll
<krabador> controllo
<Innerina> Peccato, mi trovo meglio con synaptic, dato che ne capisco poco di pacchetti
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620685/
<Innerina> Vedi che manca il maledetto inkscape
<Innerina> (ultima riga)
<krabador> Innerina, dpkg -l | grep inkscape
<krabador> Innerina, non manca
<krabador> va in conflitto con quello di getdev
<krabador> getdeb
<Innerina> Ah ecco, come dicevo...
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620694/
<Innerina> Quindi va eliminato uno dei 2?
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get remove --purge inkscape-data
<Innerina> Output già dato...
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620697/
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get -yf install
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620701/
<krabador> Innerina, sudo rm -R /usr/share/inkscape
<Innerina> fatto
<Innerina> nessun output
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get remove --purge inkscape-*
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620721/
<Innerina> A questo punto ho il dubbio che il pacchetto inkscape sia difettoso...
<Innerina> ci stiamo girando intorno
<krabador> Innerina, non è difettosso
<krabador> non è del repo
<Innerina> ah...
<krabador> fa cosi' per questo
<krabador> è
<krabador> il
<krabador> getdeb
<krabador> che
<krabador> ti
<krabador> tu
<krabador> non
<krabador> avresti
<krabador> mai
<krabador> dovuto
<krabador> installare
<Innerina> ah
<Innerina> cmq ora che facciamo?
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome && sudo apt-get remove --purge inkscape-*
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620739/ non cambia molto...
<krabador> Innerina, apri synaptic
<Innerina> Sono già lì... e vedo che inkscape non è installato
<Innerina> inkscape-data sì
<Innerina> cmq che ti serve sapere?
<krabador> Innerina, fammi per favore una screenshot della sezione origine
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-10
<Innerina> dove uppo l'immagine?
<krabador> tinypic
<Innerina> http://imageshack.com/a/img842/2333/5lqx.png
<Innerina> ho appena scoperto che è diventato a pagamento con un free trial di 30 gg... wow -.-
<Innerina> krabador: era quello che volevi?
<Innerina> Non ho ben capito cosa intendevi per sezione origine
<krabador> serviva piu' esteso il riquadro a sinistra
<krabador> con il contenuto dei repo della sezione origine
<krabador> Innerina, allora, prova ad installare inkscape adesso, visto che prima gli abbiamo cancellato la cartella
<krabador> sudo apt-get install inkscape
<Innerina> Ok... ma da synaptic o da terminale?
<krabador> Innerina, da terminale
<Innerina> ovvio, scusa
<krabador> e chiudi synaptic primca
<krabador> prima
<Innerina> ok... secondo me va eliminato il file che cita...
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620793/
<Innerina> quello che cerca di sovrascrivere
<krabador> scusami
<krabador> ma
<Innerina> dimmi
<Innerina> è solo un'opinione, non ho fatto nulla
<krabador> hai mandato sudo rm -R /usr/share/inkscape
<krabador> ?
<Innerina> mi sembra di sì
<Innerina> riprovo semmai
<Innerina> mi dice file o directory inesistente
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> quindi quell'errore è ancora frutto del conflitto con il pacchetto di getdeb
<krabador> visto che se provi a rimuoverlo da errore
<krabador> se provi ad installarlo anche
<Innerina> già
<Innerina> aspetta... ma il pacchetto inkscape-data non è da disinstallare?
<Innerina> E' lì che getdeb dà problemi
<krabador> Innerina, e non c'hai mai fatto caso che te l'ho fatto mandare tipo 3 volte ?
<krabador> il comando?
<Innerina> sì l'ho fatto ma da synaptic lo vedo installato
<krabador> Innerina,
<krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620721/
<krabador> da questo
<krabador> è ovvio che ti risulta installato
<Innerina> ah già
<krabador> guarda, prova a rimandare, per l'ultima volta
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge inkscape-data
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620811/
<Innerina> :muro:
<krabador> Innerina, sudo dpkg --purge inkscape-data
<Innerina> Vaiii l'ha rimosso!
<krabador> weee
<krabador> pefetto
<Innerina> ora reinstalliamo? O.o
<krabador> beh, allora, adesso sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-core gnome-desktop-environment
<Innerina> Interessante, da synaptic non lo vede proprio più
<Innerina> ok
<Innerina> CI SONO RIUSCITA!!!
<krabador> perfetto
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620831/
<Innerina> e non col comando che mi hai indicato, quello che mi suggeriva :D
<Innerina> evidentemente il problema si è risolto eliminando il maledetto inkscape-data ^^
<Innerina> cmq vado avanti col tuo comando?
<krabador> nono, perchè dovresti?
<krabador> stai andando bene cosi' da sola
<Innerina> ma questi servono? gnome-core gnome-desktop-environment
<Innerina> bene, non c'é più nulla di danneggiato (gnome)
<Innerina> però ora vedo che da Gnome Classico sono spariti i triangolini verso il basso sui menù in alto
<Innerina> boh
<krabador> allora, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-core gnome-desktop-environment
<krabador> non vorrei rompere il tuo entusiasmo , da apt-get -f install vincente
<Innerina> ahah ma tanto un reinstall ci va per sicurezza ^^
<Innerina> cmq ora dovrebbe essere tutto a posto? Riavvio?
<Innerina> O c'é bisogno di altro?
<krabador> --reinstall non c'è per sicurezza
<krabador> ma per fargli reinstallare i file di configurazione
<Innerina> ah ecco
<Innerina> ed adesso?
<krabador> pastebin anche di quest'ultimo
<krabador> e puoi riavviare
<Innerina> cmq mi pare a posto
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620862/
<Innerina> che dici?
<krabador> Innerina, allora , giusto per concludere
<Innerina> dica
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-session gnome-session-flashback
<krabador> e riavvia
<Innerina> pastebinno o no?
<Innerina> è a posto pure questo
<krabador> perfetto , riavvia
<Innerina> ok grazie di tutto...
<Innerina> ah un'ultima cosa... c'é anche il pacchetto gnome-session-fallback installato... è transitional
<Innerina> lo tolgo?
<krabador> Innerina, no
<krabador> flashback te lo fa installare
<krabador> serve
<Innerina> ah ecco
<Innerina> allora tutto a posto... vediamo se finalmente mi funzionano quei 2...
<Innerina> adesso vai o ci sei dopo?
<krabador> riavvia e rientra
<krabador> che controlliamo come va
<Innerina> ok
<Innerina> a dopo
<krabador> fatto 30, vai con 31
<Innerina> krabador: rieccomi... i fallback non funzionano ancora -.-
<Innerina> dov'è quella dannata pulce?! >.<
<krabador> Innerina, hai lightdm per il login?
<Innerina> Non lo so, come lo verifico?
<Innerina> Mi ricordo che tempo fa avevo cambiato il login manager...
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Innerina> in effetti mancava quello...
<krabador> Innerina, allora, scusa, install --reinstall
<Innerina> sta già installando... quindi?
<krabador> Innerina, non fa niente
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620930/
<Innerina> credi che manchi ancora qualcos'altro?
<krabador> Innerina, riavvia, se ha ancora problemi, vanno rinominate le cartelle di configurazione
<Innerina> Ah ok
<Innerina> vado e torno
<Innerina> ah come si può terminare una sessione da tastiera?
<pierosg> anzia
<Innerina> Ugh... ma che m'hai fatto installare?
<krabador> Innerina, che succede?
<Innerina> m'é sparita tutta la parvenza gnomesca della versione precedente ed è cambiato completamente il tema di apertura e chiusura del pc col simbolo grigio del piedone
<Innerina> preferivo il violetto di Gnome di prima >.<
<krabador> Innerina, quello è unity
<Innerina> ah e da Fallback non mi fa più entrare
<Innerina> ah no, non voglio Unity
<krabador> Innerina, bene
<Innerina> ...lo disinstallerei, non mi garba 'sto pacchetto
<krabador> Innerina, allora, sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-gnome-desktop deja-dup-backend-cloudfiles deja-dup-backend-s3 gvfs-backends-goa itstool libnss-myhostname mcp-account-manager-goa mutter plymouth-theme-ubuntu-gnome-logo plymouth-theme-ubuntu-gnome-text python-boto python-cloudfiles python-requests python-urllib3 ubuntu-gnome-default-settings ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-wallpapers ubuntu-gnome-wallpapers-trusty yelp-tools zsync
<Innerina> Grazie ma prima vedo un pò
<Innerina> krabador: mi hai detto che dev'essere lightdm di default?
<krabador> Innerina, si, se hai installato ubuntu e non una derivata
<Innerina> Perché ho anche gdm, ma l'ho lasciato impostato su lightdm
<Innerina> sì ho cmq Ubuntu
<Innerina> Ta dah ecco cosa mancava... http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/Thread-RISOLTO-problemi-barra-in-alto-GNOME-flashback-v-14-04
<Innerina> riavvio
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<liberox> Ho un problema non ho più le credenziali di robot
<glpiana> liberox, ti credevi un robot?
<glpiana> O.o
<liberox> No capisco scusami
<liberox> root scusa
<glpiana> liberox, ok, ricominciamo. se scrivi "sudo" in un terminale, e poi scrivi la tua password, che succede?
<liberox> la risposta a terminale è "sudo deve essere di proprietà dello udì 0"
<glpiana> liberox, puoi raccontarci che hai combinato per trovarti in questa situazione?
<liberox> nulla di che il gestore aggiornamento ha fatto qualche aggiornamento poi dovevo fare il reboot e il portatile è rimasto i  riavvio per tanto tempo e l'ho spento io
<glpiana> liberox, allora, riavvia il portatile e al menu di grub seleziona la modalità ripristino (o recovery)
<glpiana> liberox, dal menu che ti appare, scegli l'opzione per sistemare i pacchetti (dpkg qualcosa)
<liberox> perdonami ma  come ci vado al grub
<glpiana> liberox, quando avvii il pc vedi il menu per selezionare il sistema operativo?
<liberox> Ci sono entrato ora sta facendo qualcosa e mi chiede conferma
<glpiana> liberox, spe che guardo la sfera di cristallo
<glpiana> anzi no, dimmi tu qualcosa di più
<liberox> ok scusa ma sono nuovo o di Linux
<glpiana> liberox, ok, ma dammi qualche indizio
<liberox> Mi ha chiesto di riavviare ma il problema persiste
<aristides> Ciao, ieri mi hanno passato questo sito per instalalre il driver corretto per la scheda di rete dal mio portatile (http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom), ho scaricato il file corretto ed l'ho copiato sulla directory home, per quanto riguarda il primio passo di questa procedura, non riesco a )
<aristides> capire come fare visto che nel cd d'installazione esiste la directory ma ha dentro un file soltanto tipo .deb che non riesco a copiare sulla directory home
<liberox> Se provassi a caricare un kernel precedente? cosa accadrebbe
<glpiana> liberox, i permessi non c'entrano col kernel, a meno che il tuo problema nasca da un qualche kernel preso qua o là e non dai repository ufficiali
<glpiana> aristides, in quella guida stai seguendo la procedura per installar ei driver senza avere una connessione internet?
<liberox> No preso ufficiale
<cristian_c> aristides, non hai la connessione ethernet?
<glpiana> liberox, preso da dove di grazia?
<aristides> no
<aristides> non mi funziona neanche
<glpiana> aristides, in quella guida stai seguendo la procedura per installar ei driver senza avere una connessione internet?
<aristides> anche se ovviamente sul portatile esiste la scheda di rete
<aristides> sì
<glpiana> aristides, di che cd di installazione parli?
<cristian_c> aristides, anche la ethernet è broadcom?
<aristides> Reperire il supporto di installazione di Ubuntu e dalla cartella pool/main/b/ copiare il pacchetto b43-fwcutter nella cartella Home del proprio sistema ed installarlo digitando il seguente comando:
<liberox> dalle repository di default
<ExPBoy> dalla live quindi
<aristides> per installare il portatile mi sono salvato su un cd il file iso che mi sono scaricato da internt
<aristides> no, non è un live
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> aristides: non devi salvare iol file ma masterizzarlo
<ExPBoy> ?
<aristides> il portatile è già installato
<glpiana> liberox, tu ora sei collegato qui da un altro pc?
<aristides> ma non funzionano le schede di rete
<aristides> il resto funziona bene
<aristides> musica, video, ho installato open office
<liberox> dal smart
<cristian_c> aristides, e come li hai installati?
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> aristides, comunque, prima ti ho chiesto: anhce la ethernet è broadcom?
<cristian_c> *anche
<glpiana> liberox, ok, torna al menu di grub, scegli di nuovo la modalità recovery e fermati al menu che ti appare
<aristides> con il cd iso che mi sono scaricato, dopo l'open office ho copiato il pacchetto in una chiavetta usb
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> andiamo bene
<aristides> adesso guardo il modello della scheda ethernet
<glpiana> aristides, se non riesci a prendere i pacchetti da sto benedetto cd, puoi scaricarteli da qui e poi li metti su una chiavetta: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<liberox> Sono nuovamente sul menù ripristino ho resine, Clean, d
<liberox> di kg,  filesafeX , fece, grub, network, root, sistema summary che faccio?
<glpiana> liberox, scegli dpkg
<glpiana> liberox, e se puoi descrivimi cosa sta facendo
<cristian_c> aristides, è una sis
<liberox> risposta il files stemma verrà nuovamente montato in modalità lettura/scrittura  continuare?
<glpiana> liberox, sì, continua
<liberox> A parte che non può collegarsi e scaricare e recuperare compizcore libnautilus Nautilus data mi dice completato premere invio
<cristian_c> aristides, esattamente quali passi hai eseguito?
<cristian_c> aristides, per la broadcom intendo
<glpiana> liberox, vabbè, premi invio. torna al menu?
<liberox> si
<glpiana> liberox, scegli network
<liberox> dbus star/running process 884 couldn't support for device At ...........  Not supporter by anni plugin
<glpiana> liberox, è tornato al menu?
<liberox> si
<glpiana> liberox, scegli di nuovo dpkg e vediamo se ora si è connesso
<liberox> fatto stesso messaggio di pocanzi
<glpiana> liberox, dal menu scegli resume
<liberox> Sì sta ri accendendo
<aristides> glpiana, ho installato la scheda. adesso vorrei passarti il risultato di alcuni command che credo, per quello che ho letto, servano per abilitare la scheda, ok?
<liberox> nulla di cambiano
<liberox> Sì è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema
<glpiana> liberox, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo
<glpiana> aristides, ok
<Marcy12222> Devo scaricare Ubuntu che versione mi consigliate
<Marcy12222> ??
<liberox> idem deve essere di proprietà dello udì 0 e essere il bit setuid impostato
<glpiana> Marcy12222, la 14.04, e se il tuo processore lo permette la 64 bit
<Marcy12222> si lo permette
<Marcy12222> quindi 14.04?
<glpiana> Marcy12222, sì, è l'ultima
<aristides> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7622383/
<glpiana> !release | Marcy12222
<ubot-it> Marcy12222: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Marcy12222> ok grazie
<Marcy12222> :) MILLE
<glpiana> liberox, scrivimi esattamente l'errore per cortesia
<liberox> sudo: /usr/bin/sudo deve essere di proprietà dello uid 0 e essere il bit setuid impostato
<aristides> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7622383
<glpiana> liberox, facciamo ancora un tentativo. riavvia, torna al menu di grub, recovery, al menu scegli dpkg, lo fai lavorare e darà il solito problema quando ha finito dimmelo
<glpiana> aristides, dimmi a che punto sei della guida
<liberox> fatto stessa risposta per i pacchetti da scaricare di prima
<glpiana> adesso hai il prompt o sei tornato al menu?
<liberox> menù
<glpiana> liberox, apri un terminale di root
<aristides> glpiana, ho fatto i 4 passi
<liberox> Ci sono
<glpiana> aristides, dammi l'output di: sudo iwlist scan     e di lsmod
<glpiana> liberox, scrivi: dpkg-reconfigure sudo
<liberox> runlevel:/var/run/utmp: file o directory non esistente
<glpiana> liberox, scrivi: ls -la /usr/bin/sudo
<liberox> rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 156708 feb 10 20:20 /usr / bin / sudo
<liberox> Ho dimenticato il - davanti a rwxrwxrwx
<glpiana> liberox, scrivi sudo e dimmi se ti da lo stesso errore che ti da  quando il sistema è avviato
<glpiana> liberox, vado a fumare, torno tra 10 minuti o poco più. intanto scrivi: chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<aristides>  glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7622497/
<aristides> l'altro command non lo posso copiare ma dice:
<liberox> sudo: errore in /etc/sudo.conf,  riga 0, durante il caricamento del plugin "sudoers_policy" sudo: / usr / lib/sudo/sudoers.so deve essere scrivibile solo dal proprietario sudo: errore irreversibile,  impossibile caricare plugin
<aristides> wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down , lo Interface doesn't support scanning  eth0 Interface doesn't support scanning
<cristian_c> aristides, io vedo dei moduli caricati
<cristian_c> aristides, comunque, riassumi la situazione
<cristian_c> aristides, prima non hai risposto alle domande che ho fatto
<MaxFrames> ciao
<aristides> io ho fatto i 4 passi dal sito http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom (legato all'installazione quando il computer non è collegado ad internet
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> aristides, esattamente quali passi hai eseguito?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> aristides, per la broadcom intendo
<cristian_c> aristides, e quali output hai ottenuto sul terminale?
<aristides> sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter*, tar xfvj broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2,sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux/wl_apsta.o, riavviare il computer
<boring> ragazzi sapete come aggiornare da ubuntu 11.04 a 11.10? perche mi da problemi
<cristian_c> aristides, ok
<cristian_c> aristides, quali output hai ottenuto?
<cristian_c> boring, quali problemi?
<cristian_c> boring, a proposito, la 11.04 non è supportata da una vita
<boring> si e che avevo un pc vecchio con installato questo
<boring> e volevo portalo almeno a 12.04
<boring> come mi da Failed to fetch  Fetching the upgrade failed. There may be a network problem.
<boring> su update manager e il primo errore
<aristides> cristian_c, se faccio iwconfig, vedo
<aristides> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off
<glpiana> liberox, hai dato comunque l'altro comando? o ti sei fermato all'errore?
<MaxFrames> che figata che e' x2go. finalmente ho trovato qualcosa di valido per fare desktop remoto/assistenza remota su ubuntu
 * MaxFrames contento
<glpiana> !chat | MaxFrames
<ubot-it> MaxFrames: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<liberox> Ho dato il comando chmod
<glpiana> liberox, scrivi: ls -la /usb/bin/sudo
<liberox> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 156708 feb 10 20:20 /usr / bin / sudo scritto su sfondo rosso
<boring> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7622580/
<glpiana> liberox, proviamo: scrivi exit e poi dal menu scegli resume
<glpiana> aristides, fammi vedere cosa dice: dmesg | tail
<boring> cristian sei disponibile?
<liberox> Sì sta ri avviando
<glpiana> boring, non ha molto senso aggiornare a una versione non più supportata
<boring> allora scarico direttamente la iso dal sito?
<glpiana> !release | boring
<ubot-it> boring: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<liberox> Ho sempre la finestra con system program problem detected
<glpiana> liberox, non importa ora. apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo
<glpiana> liberox, dimmi solo se da lo stesso errore
<cristian_c> aristides, rfkill list
<liberox> Ci sta mettendo una vita a riaccende
<cristian_c> aristides, hai un led/pulsante wifi sul pc?
<glpiana> liberox, che sta facendo?
<liberox> sudo: errore in /etc/sudo.conf,  riga 0, durante il caricamento del plugin "sudoers_policy" sudo: / usr / lib/sudo/sudoers.so deve essere scrivibile solo dal proprietario sudo : errore irreversibile, impossibile caricare plugin
<glpiana> liberox, ls -la /etc/sudo.conf
<liberox> ls: impossibile accedere a /etc / sudo.conf: file o directory non esistente
<glpiana> infatti, mi sembra strano l'errore che riporti. sicuro ci sia scritto /etc/sudo.conf e non altro?
<liberox> sicuro
<glpiana> liberox, ls -la /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<aristides> cristian_c non ti ho inviato i command che mi hai chiesto perché ho vsito che il pulsante (che su windows sempre a funzionato e su linux fino al momento in cui ho riavviato il pc non funzionava, adesso funziona
<aristides> chistian_c
<glpiana> aristides, quindi ora va la wifi?
<aristides> glpiana, cristian_c , sì, adesso funziona
<aristides> grazie!
<liberox> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 329824 feb 10 20:20 /usr / lib / sudo / sudoers.so in verde
<aristides> come mi consigliate come procedura standard visto che ho installato il pc da un cd?,
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<aristides> il portatile ha il S.O. ed anche open office, diciamo un portatile standard
<aristides> chistian_c, essedno un portatile vecchio con 512 mb di ram, che antivirus mi potreste consigliare?
<fabio_cc> aristides, ma dici su ubuntu?
<aristides> lubuntu 14.04
<aristides> so che esistono per quello ch eho letto su alcuni forum
<fabio_cc> aristides, nessun antivirus
<aristides> ero convinto che non venivano installati ma, vedo che su alcuni forum addirittura consiglialo d'installarli
<fabio_cc> aristides, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza     (la sezione antivirus)
<glpiana> liberox, possiamo provare ancora una cosa, ma devi tornare a grub, recovery, menu... anche se io comincio a convincermi che la cosa più rapida e sensata da fare sia un ripristino tramite cd/usb di installazione
<liberox> ok
<fabio_cc> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<aristides> fabio_cc, grazie, leggerò!
<fabio_cc> aristides, prego, li trovi le risposte che cerchi
<glpiana> liberox, a che punto sei?
<glpiana> al menu seleziona dpkg come al solito, poi apri un terminale di root
<liberox> Ci sono solito dgkg?
<glpiana> sì
<liberox> stesso messaggio per i pacchetti da scaricare
<glpiana> liberox, ok, torna al menu e scegli terminale di root
<liberox> fatto
<glpiana> liberox, scrivi: chmod 0644 /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<liberox> fatto
<glpiana> liberox, prova a scrivere sudo
<liberox> sudo: / etc / ssudoers.d è scrivibile da tutti
<glpiana> liberox, ls -la /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<liberox> c'è una s di troppo
<glpiana> ah ok
<glpiana> spe
<cristian_c> aristides, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<liberox> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 329824 feb 10 20: 20 / usr / lib / sudo / sudoers.so
<glpiana> liberox, ls -la /etc/sudoers.d
<Roby__> ciao
<boring> glpiana posso disturbarti nuovamente?
<glpiana> boring, chiedi pure
<boring> sta masterizzando la release 14.04 ubuntu su dvd , dopo lo avvio come se fosse un cd normale giusto?
<liberox> drwxrwxrwr 2 root root 4096 apr 17 03:21 drwxrwxrwr 134 root root 12288 giu 14:01 - rwxrwxrwx 1 root 5 958 fed  20:210 reame verde
<boring> scusa se ti faccio perdere tempo , aiuta prima liberox che probabilmente ne ha piu bisogno
<fabio_cc> boring, che intendi "come se fosse un cd normale"?
<boring> ho preso un Dvd l'ho inserito nel lettore , ho utilizzato braser per masterizzare la iso 14.04 di ubuntu
<boring> riavvio il pc e lo inserisco per installarlo giusto?
<fabio_cc> boring, prima lo inserisci e poi riavvii
<boring> ok
<fabio_cc> boring, devi settare il bios in modo da leggere il dvd prima dell'hd
<boring> si e gia fatto
<fabio_cc> boring, bene
<boring> a dopo :)
<djzoidberg> Ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | djzoidberg
<ubot-it> djzoidberg: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<snuzz> salve a tutti
<glpiana> liberox, proviamo: chmod 744 /etc/sudoers.d
<snuzz> ho necessita di una consulenza , per criptare un pennino usb che fa da boot mi serve aiuto chi è disponibile grazie
<cristian_c> snuzz, comunque, viene il dubbio che una partizione criptata poi possa bootare
<djzoidberg> qualcuno si ricorda/sa il nome del tool unity per riduerre a icona le finestre clickando sulle icone della barra
<cristian_c> ma è solo un dubbio, eh
<cristian_c> djzoidberg, prova a vedere se c'è l'opzione in unity-tweak-tool
<cristian_c> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6 (saucy), package size 542 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<djzoidberg> facco un check
<djzoidberg> ma non mi pare di averlo visto
<cristian_c> minimize to click?
<snuzz> cmq siccome non credo di essere in grado , ho necessita che qualcuno mi possa insegnare la procedura
<cristian_c> snuzz, dalla regia suggeriscono applicazioni come cryptkeeper
<cristian_c> !info cryptkeeper
<ubot-it> cryptkeeper (source: cryptkeeper): EncFS system tray applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-5.1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 47 kB, installed size 268 kB
<cristian_c> snuzz, usi gnome7unity?
<cristian_c> */
<djzoidberg> grazie cristian_c
<snuzz> ragazzi non so che dire non sono ferrato nell'argomento per questo chiedo
<djzoidberg> era li, ci sarò passato un milione di volte
<liberox> è cambiata la prima riga drwxr--r-- 2 root root 4096 apr 17 03:21 .
<glpiana> liberox, prova a scrivere sudo
<glpiana> liberox, comunque devi poi spiegarmi come hai fatto a cambiare tutti i permessi. qualche comando di troppo nel terminale immagino
<cristian_c> snuzz, come ambiente grafico, intendo?
<cristian_c> *.
<liberox> sudo : impossibile eseguire stat su / etc / sudoers.d/README: file o directory non esistente
<glpiana> liberox, e poi elenca l'utitlizzo del comando?
<snuzz> cristian_c mi puoi contattare in privato se puoi
<liberox> Non ho capito cosa ti devo elencare
<cristian_c> snuzz, scrivi nel canale
<glpiana> liberox, no no, devi solo dirmi se il temrinale ha elencato l'uso del comando sudo
<cristian_c> il privato non è fatto per il supporto
<snuzz> allora che faccio ragazzi
<cristian_c> snuzz, prima di tutto, rispondi alla domanda
<snuzz> mi serve capite come fare e siccome ho urgenza posso incaricare uno di voi
<cristian_c> stai usando unity, gnome--shell, altro?
<cristian_c> snuzz, non funziona così
<snuzz> ok non conosco la netique
<snuzz> quindi scusatemi
<cristian_c> snuzz, se usi unity o gnome-shell prova ad installare il software che ti è stato indicato
<cristian_c> !info cryptkeeper
<ubot-it> cryptkeeper (source: cryptkeeper): EncFS system tray applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-5.1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 47 kB, installed size 268 kB
<snuzz> non so risponderea lla domanda
<snuzz> come lo capisco?
<cristian_c> snuzz, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> snuzz, e digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<glpiana> liberox, basta un sì o un no, dai che devo andare a mangiare :)
<snuzz> inm questo momento non ho connessione alla macchina
<cristian_c> snuzz, ma hai la macchina davanti, almeno?
<snuzz> no
<snuzz> ho solo la copia del pennino usb
<snuzz> posso trovare qualcosa dentro
<cristian_c> snuzz, bene, quando avrai accesso, fai il controllo dell'ambiente desktop ed evenutlamente installa il software dal software center
<cristian_c> snuzz, no
<snuzz> ok
<cristian_c> *eventualmente
<snuzz> cos
<snuzz> a
<glpiana> a dopo
<liberox> Sì ha elencato una srl eroe di usage
<liberox> perdonami una chiamata di capi son qui
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> liberox, quindi, ha mostrato il man, giusto?
<liberox> Ciao glpiana se posso torno nel pomeriggio comunque 1000 grazie per la Tu pazienza
<cristian_c> liberox, ma hai il T9?
<cristian_c> attivato
<liberox> Non né ho idea
<liberox> sullo smart si
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> liberox, quindi, ha mostrato il man, giusto?
<cristian_c> il manuale di sudo
<liberox> Penso di si ho una serie di usage: sudo
<liberox> vado a pranzo ci ritroviamo più tardi
<liberox> Grazie a tutti
<snuzz> rieccomi
<snuzz> nessun disposto ad aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> snuzz, prova a ripetere il quesito
<snuzz> ok scusate
<snuzz> devo cryptare un pennino usb che fa fa boot che utilizzo per installere sia il sistema operativo che l'apllicativo
<snuzz> ma siccome ha dei file con dati sensibili
<snuzz> dovrei cryptare questo perche devo metterlo in ditribuzione
<fabio_cc> snuzz, vuoi dire un pendrive con ubuntu messo sopra?
<snuzz> si
<snuzz> autoinstallante
<fabio_cc> snuzz, che intendi per l'applicativo?
<snuzz> i miei programmatori hanno sviòluppato un applicativo in java  ad hoc che va installato su ubunto
<ExPBoy> snuzz: e i tuoi programmatori non sanno criptare i dati?
<snuzz> non hanno il tempo
<ExPBoy> a ecco
<snuzz> e sembra poi una cosa di puntiglio
<snuzz> cmq chi è disponibile per un supporto professionale?
<glpiana> snuzz, ma questo non ti basta? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Cryptkeeper
<glpiana> snuzz, o questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/CartellaProtetta
<snuzz> no
<snuzz> non mi basta non so metterci mani io
<fabio_cc> snuzz, infatti, fai come dice glpiana, non ti serve criptare l'intero pendrive, anche perché non potresti usarlo per avviare ubuntu
<fabio_cc> snuzz, segui il wiki
<glpiana> snuzz, prova a leggerti la seconda guida che ti ho indicato. non mi pare nulla di complicato. provala su una directory farlocca e se vedi che funziona applichi il tutto ai tuoi dati
<snuzz> ok
<snuzz> grazie
<frankie42> salve a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | frankie42
<ubot-it> frankie42: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
 * fabio_cc is away: non ci sono
<sara80> buongiorno a tutti
<sara80> qualcuno mi puo aiutare a installare i driver della mia stampante? li ho scaricati dal sito ma non so come si installano..
<glpiana> sara80, che stampante è?
<sara80> samsung CLP 315
<glpiana> sara80, allora, da quel che vedo dovrebbe già essere riconosciuta senza driver. hai già provato a collegarla e ad aggiungere una stampnate dalle impostazioni di sistema?
<sara80> ho provato a collegarla ma non succede niente...invece dalleimpostazioni di sistema non so da dove ci si accede. Ubuntu x me è una novità e devo ancora capire come muovermici
<glpiana> sara80, hai messo ubuntu classico, quello con la barra laterale a sinistra?
<sara80> si
<glpiana> sara80, anzitutto apri le impostazioni di sistema dall'icona in alto a destra
<sara80> ok
<glpiana> sara80, da lì vai tra le periferiche e troverai l'icona della stampante
<sara80> ok trovata :-)
<glpiana> sara80, c'è già qualcosa elencato?
<sara80> si c'è una CLP 310
<sara80> ma non credo di averla messa io!!!
<glpiana> oki, cliccaci sopra due volte e dovresti vedere la possibilità di farle stampare una pagina di prova
<glpiana> sara80, se non leggi "stampa pagina di prova" magari vedi invece la voce "manutenzione"
<sara80> ok visto ora provo a stampare...
<sara80> ok fatto. grazie mille x l'aiuto
<glpiana> sara80, aveva già fatto tutto ubuntu :)
<sara80> si questo sistema operativo è veramente bello!
<sara80> solo che devo farci pratica e capire meglio come funziona
<sara80> ma per quello che ho visto Windows non gli lega neanche le scarpe
<sara80> sono contenta di averlo installato
<glpiana> bene :)
<frankie42> ho appena installato xubuntu 14.04 xfce su una chiavetta USB; funziona tutto bene ma l'audio è muto; sono inesperto, potete darmi aiuto?
<glpiana> frankie42, anzitutto apri un terminale
<glpiana> frankie42, scrivi: alsamixer          e dimmi se ti appare un mixer o se ti da errore
<aristides> fabio_cc, facevo riferimento ai siti come questi, oggi quando ho parlato d'installare un antivirus : http://www.servermanaged.it/linux/antivirus-su-linux-serve-o-no-eccone-2-tra-i-migliori/
<glpiana> !chat | aristides
<ubot-it> aristides: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<boring> penso sia meglio configurare iptables
<krabador> aristides, l'autore di quell'articolo focalizza prevalentemente la situazione sui server
<boring> sapete il motivo per cui mentre tento di installare un software sia da ubuntu software center si da teminale mi dice : " attesa della chisura di apt-get " ?
<krabador> e si blocca li per ore?
<frankie42> alsamixer : appare il mixer
<boring> non va avanti per nulla dice " installazione" ma non prosegue il download
<glpiana> frankie42, oki, ora, vedi i vari volumi. i primi (master e pcm soprattutto) sono alti?
<aristides> glpiana, fabio_cc, scusate, mi sono "distratto" ed ho fatto un commento non inerente al supporto, glpiana, hai fatto bene a ricordare me questa cosa. Comunque, vi ringrazio per il supporto che mi avete fornito visto che in tempi brevi ho risolto il mio problema, grazie ancora!
<krabador> boring, problemi di rete?
<frankie42> master e pcm sono sono a 100; noto che alla base della colonna pcm manca 00/MM
<krabador> boring, se no chiudi il software center
<boring> non penso proprio , perche e collegato direttamente con l'ethernet
<krabador> boring, beh, non c'entra nulla
<boring> kabrador, il software center e chiuso , ma l'installazione del programma e in " corso" ma non prosegue , anche perche sono solo 10 mb di file
<krabador> boring, allora apri il terminale
<boring> fatto , dimmi
<krabador> boring, manda il comando top
<krabador> visualizza il processo di installazione del programma
<boring> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7623411/
<boring> ah ok scusami
<boring> ce un processo attivo di nome apt-get puo essere quello
<boring> mi dava errore nel terminale " var/lib
<krabador> boring, perfetto , visualizza il numero a sinistra del processo
<krabador> sotto la voce pid
<krabador> chiudi top, premendo il tasto q
<krabador> sudo kill numero
<boring> ok
<glpiana> frankie42, se sotto una barra di un volume leggi MM vuol dire che è in mute
<glpiana> frankie42, hai barre con MM? (se vuoi prendere una schermata è meglio)
<boring> hmm nulla è successo : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7623411/
<glpiana> !image | frankie42
<ubot-it> frankie42: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<boring> ho scritto nel terminale
<boring> sudo kill 14569
<krabador> boring, mi hai rimandato lo stesso pastebin
<boring> si errore mio
<krabador> sudo pfkill apt-get
<boring> allora il software e stato scaricato correttamente grazie al tuo comando "sudo kill numero"  grazie kabrador
<krabador> boring, per sicurezza
<krabador> boring, sudo apt-cache search nomeprogramma
<krabador> boring una volta visualizzato
<krabador> sudo apt-get install nomeprogramma
<krabador> di nuovo
<krabador> ok?
<boring> ok
<boring> krabrador , ok perfetto , funziona alla perfezione , una cosa , il comando sudo kill va bene ogni qualvolta un processo non viene eseguito bene?
<krabador> boring, ogni qual volta, e devono essere le piu' rare possibili
<krabador> in cui un processo si blocca
<krabador> impedendo il corretto funzionamento di altri processi
<boring> capito , grazie mille !
<frankie42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7623475/
<glpiana> frankie42, i volumi sembrano ok, premi esc (una o due volte) per chiudere alsamixer
<frankie42> ok fatto
<glpiana> frankie42, poi scrivi nel terminale: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<frankie42> fatto: nessun suono
<glpiana> frankie42, è un portatile o un fisso?
<frankie42> portatile acer aspire 5935g
<glpiana> frankie42, installazione nuova?
<frankie42> installato ieri su chiavetta usb
<glpiana> frankie42, e non ha mai emesso suono?
<frankie42> suona solo con windows e puppy linux 528
<glpiana> frankie42, l'hai installato da chiavetta o su chiavetta?
<frankie42> ho caricato l'iso su chiavetta da 4gb e ho fatto l'installazione su un'altra chiavetta da 16gb
<glpiana> frankie42, hai fatto poi gli aggiornamenti?
<frankie42> sì
<glpiana> frankie42, e non suonava nemmeno prima degli aggironamenti?
<frankie42> ho provato senza risultato perchè speravo che il nuovo kernel potesse risolvere
<frankie42> ho paura che il southbridge ich9 non sia supportato da alsa
<glpiana> frankie42, scrivi: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<frankie42> ecco l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/7623543/
<glpiana> frankie42, facciamo sta prova. scrivi: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<glpiana> frankie42, in fondo, in una riga nuova, aggiungi:  snd_hda_intel model=acer-aspire-4930g
<glpiana> frankie42, poi premi ctrl+o per salvare e ctrl+x per uscire dall'editor
<frankie42> fatto
<glpiana> frankie42, riavvia e vediamo se cambia qualcosa
<frankie42> ho riavviato senza alcun suono
<glpiana> frankie42, nel terminale: alsamixer
<frankie42> fatto
<glpiana> frankie42, si è aperto?
<frankie42> sì
<glpiana> frankie42, prendi una schermata (se è diversa da prima)
<frankie42> è uguale
<glpiana> frankie42, oki, dammi 5 minuti
<frankie42> anche 10
<frankie42> output di lspci | grep -i audio http://paste.ubuntu.com/7623635/
<liberox> ri ciao a tutti
<liberox> chiedo scusa chi può darmi una mano a ripristinare ubunto dopo qualche casino che io neofilo ho combinato?
<frankie42> output di cat /proc/asound/card*/codec* http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7623691/
<Manuela_> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> frankie42, comincia col togliere il mute a tutti i canili sotto i quali vedi MM
<glpiana> frankie42, poi chiudi alsamixer e ridai: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<glpiana> frankie42, vai alla riga aggiunta prima e correggila in: options snd_hda_intel model=acer-aspire-4930g
<glpiana> frankie42, ctrl+o e ctrl+x  e poi riavvia
<Manuela_> posso chiedere un aiuto?
<glpiana> Manuela_, chiedi, no chiedere di chiedere :)
<Manuela_> ok :-)
<Manuela_> ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu, ma, sin dall'inizio ho avuto problemi a connettermi alla rete wifi
<Manuela_> ho una broadcom 4318
<glpiana> !broadcom | Manuela_
<ubot-it> Manuela_: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Manuela_> ho seguito anche il manuale
<Manuela_> ma nulla
<glpiana> frankie42, se ancora non dovesse andare, prova a sostituire acer-aspire-4930g  con generic
<Manuela_> ho infatti seguito le indicazioni Installare i driver b43 con connessione internet
<Manuela_> senza connessione scusa
<glpiana> !dettagli | Manuela_
<ubot-it> Manuela_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<glpiana> frankie42, a che punto sei?
<frankie42> sempre senza suono
<glpiana> frankie42, oki, ma che hai fatto? non hai più scritto nulla
<glpiana> l'ultima cosa che hai fatto qual è?
<frankie42> ho aggiunto options nel file
<glpiana> frankie42, e hai lasciato acer-aspire-4930g ?
<frankie42> sì
<Manuela_> versione 14.04 installata. ho cercato di seguire la procedura installando i due files b43 legacy e b43 ubuntu 14.04 nella home
<glpiana> frankie42, prova a sostituirlo con generic
<frankie42> messo generic al posto di acer*
<Manuela_> ho estratto, con questo comando il file: sudo b43-fwcutter etc.
<Manuela_> poi però non sono riuscita ad andare avanti con i successivi comandi in quanto me li da non validi
<glpiana> frankie42, riavvia. io ora stacco. eventualmente domani ci sono. se ancora non va, hai la possibilità di mettere mano a puppy linux, visto che lì l'audio va?
<Manuela_> ovvero tar xfvj etc. e sudo b43-fwcutter etc.
<glpiana> frankie42, potrebbe essere interessante vedere alsabase.conf di puppy
<frankie42> certamente; ti ringrazio
<glpiana> ciao
<Manuela_> ho provato a settare le impostazioni di connessione, ma nulla, non si connette
<Innerina> Qualcuno mi sa dire dove sono i log degli avanzamenti?
<Innerina> Quelli del terminale...
<krabador> !ripristino | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Innerina> Non è quello che ho chiesto, voglio vedere i log degli avanzamenti, in pratica quello che viene scritto nel terminale quando si avanza...
<krabador> Innerina, non è quello che hai chiesto, ma è quello che ti conviene fare per un sistema nelle tue condizioni
<Innerina> ah ok
<manuela_> eccomi
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | manuela_
<ubot-it> manuela_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<manuela_> da terminale inserisco il comando che hai scritto?
<krabador> Innerina, http://i58.tinypic.com/t83o06.png
<krabador> manuela_, ctrl alt t
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> copi ed incolli il contenuto
<krabador> *il comanod
<krabador> lo mandi
<krabador> e incolli il contenuto sul sito segnalato
<Innerina> ok grazie
<manuela_> ok
<Fly80> krabador, lo shortcut ctrl-alt-t funziona anche su altri OS ubuntu (tipo l/k/xubuntu)?
<krabador> su xubuntu e lubuntu si
<manuela_> un attimo....ti faccio sapere quando ho fatto...
<Fly80> krabador, ok grazie :)
<krabador> manuela_, è roba di 30 secondi
<manuela_> niente il primo comando mi dice command not found
<krabador> che comando hai mandato?
<Riccardone> sera ...
<manuela_> sudo 1shw -C network
<krabador> non è l'1
<krabador> è una elle
<krabador> copia / incolla lo sai fare?
<manuela_> ah ecco...
<Riccardone> krabador: calma :)
<krabador> !chat | Riccardone
<ubot-it> Riccardone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Riccardone> krabador: ok. ti ho messaggiato di là
<manuela_> magari....sono con 2 dispositivi,come faccio a farlo? Credo sia impossibile... :-)
<krabador> manuela_, devi incollare il risultato del comando
<krabador> manuela_, o lo salvi su un documento di testo, lo importi nel dispositivo connesso e lo mandi su pastebin
<krabador> oppure cerchi di connetterti con il cavo lan , nel dispositivo in cui non va il wi-fi
<krabador> torni qui
<manuela_> il risultato ora cerco di mandarlo....niente lan, solo rete wifi a disposizione
<krabador> manuela_, cosa appare quando clicchi sul task di network manager?
<sacarde> ciao
<krabador> salve
<sacarde> mi sapete dire quale e' il programma che crea il motd ?
<sacarde> quei messaggi dove si riepiloga gli aggiornamenti da fare
<sacarde> esempio: 734 packages can be updated.
<sacarde> 290 updates are security updates
<sacarde> come vengono calcolati i "security update" ?
<manuela_> ci sono 2 icone wired e network proxy
<krabador> manuela_, 2 icone wired?
<manuela_> una wired e una proxy
<krabador> manuela_, quella wired che dice?
<Riccardone> sacarde: man motd
<Riccardone> sacarde: gli aggiornamenti da fare li vedi con sudo apt-get upgrade
<sacarde> ma volevo sapere come vengono calcolati quelli detti nel motd
<manuela_> http://s27.postimg.org/me1z0x8ar/IMG_20140610_165750.jpg
<sacarde> man motd non mi dice un granche'
<manuela_> http://s18.postimg.org/x575vk40p/IMG_20140610_170000.jpg
<manuela_> la scheda come puoi vedere è una BCM 4318
<Riccardone> ciao ho fatto un sudo sensors-detect che è andato a buon fine, ma alla fine mi dice questo : http://pastebin.com/8D6bCH01
<Riccardone> che cosa dovrei fare esattamente ?
<sacarde> forse : man update-motd
<Guest78572> naxil ci sei?
<Riccardone> riavvio
<krabador> manuela_, allora, rfkill list
<krabador> cado di nuovo, maledetta connessione
<manuela_> non ci sono blocchi
<manuela_> né su soft né su hard
<manuela_> http://s18.postimg.org/4cdffddg9/IMG_20140610_171433.jpg
<krabador> manuela_, iwconfig
<krabador> la tua broadcom sembra andare
<manuela_> no wireless extensions
<krabador> manuela_, da terminale cd /etc/modprobe , e poi  ls -la
<manuela_> niente non si connette...
<krabador> va a vedere se hai qualcosa all'interno
<manuela_> ok
<manuela_> http://s30.postimg.org/wlp3r2rn5/IMG_20140610_172036.jpg
<krabador> manuela_, devi scrivere bene i comandi
<krabador> non sei andata in quella cartella
<krabador> perchè hai scritto modpobe
<krabador> al posto di modprobe
<krabador> cd /etc/modprobe
<manuela_> vero
<manuela_> medesimo risultato...
<krabador> cd /etc/modprobe.d
<krabador> scusa
<manuela_> è forse .d$?
<krabador> senza $
<manuela_> http://s29.postimg.org/6boexig2v/IMG_20140610_172854.jpg
<sacarde> unaltra domanda
<sacarde> i pacchetti denominati aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<sacarde> provengono dai repository di sicurezza ?
<krabador> manuela_, ls -la
<krabador> manuela_, meno precisa sei, piu' tempo impieghiamo
<krabador> sacarde, si provengono dai repo security
<manuela_> http://s16.postimg.org/tvue2ivxh/IMG_20140610_173317.jpg
<manuela_> faccio il possibile...
<krabador> manuela_, quanto hai seguito di questa ?
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_senza_connessione_internet
<manuela_> fino al comando tar xfvj etc.
<manuela_> il comando successivo non me lo trova
<krabador> manuela_, dpkg -l | grep b43-fwcutter
<krabador> vedi che risultato da
<manuela_> nessuno
<krabador> manuela_, hai fatto il passo 1
<krabador> ?
<Innerina> come si esce da root?
<krabador> "Reperire il supporto di installazione di Ubuntu e dalla cartella pool/main/b/ copiare il pacchetto b43-fwcutter nella cartella Home del proprio sistema ed installarlo digitando il seguente comando: "
<krabador> Innerina, non se ne esce mai vivi
<krabador> attenta
<krabador> manuela_, sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter*
<Innerina> Ho appena risolto un errore dal log dell'avanzamento
<krabador> manuela_, dopo aver fatto quanto dice nella linea del passo 1
<krabador> Innerina, ti rendi conto che sono 3 giorni che stai appresso ad un sistema che hai preso a martellate
<krabador> e che avresti fatto drasticamente prima a reinstallare/ripristinare?
<krabador> con il risultato di avere sicuramente in sistema adesso decisamente piu' stabile?
<Innerina> Il problema è che non ho un cd sottomano da bruciare per fare la reinstallazione ex novo
<Innerina> e cmq sono sicura che da qualche parte c'é la pulce
<krabador> Innerina, ripristinando i pacchetti dai repositories ufficiali, decisamente si
<krabador> Innerina, non funza la pendrive usb in boot'
<krabador> ?
<Innerina> Intanto ho ripulito un pò il sistema da terminale
<Innerina> non ho una pendrive dedicata
<manuela_> http://s11.postimg.org/4sia4h04z/IMG_20140610_174613.jpg
<manuela_> ops credo di aver lasciato l asterisco....riprovo....
<manuela_> niente, impossibile accedere all'archivio...
<manuela_> http://s30.postimg.org/jrj8sde9d/IMG_20140610_174333.jpg
<manuela_> è una questione di configurazione errata?
<manuela_> è davvero i
<achab> ragazzi come faccio a passare alla nuova versione 14.04??? ho provato a lanciare il comando sudo do-release-upgrade ma niente no ce la faccio, mi sapreste dire per quale motivo?
<manuela_> difficile capire il motivo per la quale non va...
<manuela_> krabador, devo inserire qualche altro comando?
<manuela_> c'è più nessuno?
<clamiax> ciao
<clamiax> Sto cercando di mandare in output l'audio sulla tv HDMI cosi' come ho fatto col video tramite xrandr. Sto cercando da un po' sul web ma non ho ancora risolto il problema. Sto su Ubuntu Server 14.04. Qualcuno ha un paio di buoni consigli? :)
<clamiax> Grazie in anticipo.
<pierosg> claimax prova a chiedere sul gruppo facebook
<clamiax> pierosg: penso che sarei OT li.
<pdor> qualcuno mi sa aiutare con virtualbox che non parte piu con xubuntu 14.4?  mi dsquesto errore  NS_BASE_STREAM_WOULD_BLOCK (0x80470007)
<pierosg> claimax OT?
<pierosg> clamiax*
<clamiax> pierosg: off topic
<pierosg> puoi sempre provare, è un gruppo di supporto, e la tua domanda è evidentemente relativa a ubuntu
<clamiax> pdor: permessi per la directory .Virtualboxfolder, puo' essere?
<clamiax> pierosg: scusa, devo aver letto male. Non mi hai scritto di chiedere su #facebook ? :)
<pierosg> no ma sul gruppo ubuntu-it su facebook
<pierosg> non la pagina ufficiale, ma il gruppo clamiax
<pierosg> clamiax: questo https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.it/?fref=ts
<clamiax> mmh
<pdor> clamiax: grazie hocancellato lecartelle e adesso va
<clamiax> pdor: figurati
<ovon> ciao a tutti ... chi mi può aiutare? sto installando ubuntu 14.04 su un notebbok cno preintallato win 8. ma a un ceerto punto mi dice... non è stato trovato alcun sistema operativo installato su questo computer...
<ovon> e mi da due opzioni: cancella disco e installa ubuntu (che non voglio)
<ovon> altro: ma non sono molto esperto nella divisione di partizioni e non vorrei fare casino..
<cristian_c> ovon, ma hai provato il sistema in live?
<ovon> si ..tutto funziona bene..
<cristian_c> ok
<ovon> solo non mi fa montare la unità di windows..
<cristian_c> ovon, quale iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> ovon, questo probabilmente perché in win è attivata l'ibernazione
<ovon> questo: ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ovon, uefi e secure boot sono attivi , giusto?
<ovon> secure boot si.. uefi come faccio a verificarlo?
<cristian_c> ovon, sempre dal bios
<ovon> ora controllo...
<ovon> ho trovato boot mode [uefi], usb boot [enable] pxe boot to lan [enable]
<ovon> che faccio?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !uefi | ovon
<ubot-it> ovon: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<ovon> ok.. provo...
<ovon> grazie..
<manuela> ciao a tutti
<manuela> vi chiedo come è possibile risolvere un problema di connessione wi-fi
<manuela> caratteristiche problema connessione wi.fi: scheda broadcom 4318 - s.o. ubuntu 14.04
<manuela> seguito la guida e niente da fare
<manuela> non c'è modo di connettersi
<manuela> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi partendo da qui? http://s30.postimg.org/usd5fu581/1402430154957.jpg
<cristian_c> !broadcom | manuela
<ubot-it> manuela: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<manuela> già fatto, seguito la guida, niente da fare....
<cristian_c> manuela, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c>     b43 per chip con id: BCM4306 (rev 03), BCM4309, BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4318, BCM4322, BCM4331, BCM43224 e BCM43225
<manuela> copiato sulla home i files b43 legacy e b43 ubuntu 14.04
<manuela> fatto estrazione files
<manuela> poi il comando tar xfvj etc.
<manuela> al comando sudo etc. non mi fa andare avanti
<manuela> dice command not found mi pare
<manuela> ovviamente io seguo la guida driver b43 senza connessione internet
<manuela> scusate ma quel warning cosa vuol dire?
<manuela> parla di super-user....
<manuela> ora stavo provando questo:    http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=578711&mobile=off
<Chimico> ciao a tutti
<Chimico> a chi posso chiedere?
<Chimico> c' è qualcuno?
<Chimico> ciao kwiirk
<cristian_c> manuela, non hai la connessione ethernet
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> manuela, puoi postare qualche output?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Chimico
<ubot-it> Chimico: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Chimico> qualcuno sa se la gestione della batteria in 14.04  può consentire di lavorare bene almeno come windows 8.1 su un portatile?
<cristian_c> Chimico, non possiamo saperlo, dipende anche dal portatile e dall'utilizzo che ne fai
<Chimico> utilizzo prevalentemente matlab
<Chimico> quello per mac dovrebbe andare anche su linux se non erro
<Chimico> ho uno sleekbook 15
<Chimico> con core i3 intel
<cristian_c> Chimico, non credo che vada
<cristian_c> non è compatibile
<cristian_c> Chimico, però so che esiste la versione linux di matlab
<cristian_c> mi sembra
<cristian_c> Chimico, c'è anche un'implementazione open di nome octave
<cristian_c> !info octave
<ubot-it> octave (source: octave): GNU Octave language for numerical computations. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.6.4-3 (saucy), package size 1588 kB, installed size 4465 kB
<Chimico> che va va! un informazione per tutti quelli a cui è utile! è per unix e gira su mac e su linux ! ovviamente cambia il sistema di installazione
<Chimico> il problema è solo se mi dura la batteria perchè in uni non ci sono molte prese
<Chimico> sono ormai un paio di anni che non uso piu ubuntu per via di unity ma ne sento la mancanza
<Chimico> un ultima cosa poi non disturbo piu: posso accedere a questo canale dal programma mirc? se si come devo settarlo?
<Innerina> Sì, si può...
<Innerina> basta andare sugli account di Pidgin e configurarlo con il server, user e pass ^^
<Innerina> + il chan a cui ti colleghi
<Chimico> perchè dice che è vuoto
<Innerina> eh va configurato...
<Chimico> come?
<Innerina> cosa usi come programma per irc? Pidgin?
<Chimico> mirc su windows
<Innerina> Ah allora è diverso... non ricordo come si configura
<Innerina> però cmq basta andarsi a spulciare fra le impostazioni
<Innerina> quello che ti chiede sono nick (alternative nick), il server e il chan a cui collegarti
<Innerina> tipo il server che mi risulta è tophost.azzurra.org ma a volte cambia
<Innerina> il chan è #ubuntu-it
<Innerina> ad ogni modo ci appoggiamo su Azzurra
<cristian_c> Chimico, se c'è l'eseguibile per linux, ok, ma se non c'è , non è compatibile
<cristian_c> a meno che non sia scritto in java :P
<Chimico> guarda è stato due anni fa
<Innerina> Intanto io ho una domanda per pura curiosità: che succede a cancellare del tutto la Home in Ubuntu? Si riforma ex novo, riavviando?
<Chimico> era per unix
<cristian_c> Chimico, beh, comunque io ho usato unity soltanto per 20 minuti della mia vita
<cristian_c> e sono ancora qui :P
<cristian_c> Chimico, mirc lo setti come imposteresti qualunque client irc
<Chimico> sono a digiuno!
<cristian_c> basta fare il join del canale, come qualunque altro canale
<Chimico> perchè puoi mettere gnome come era un tempo? classico?
<Chimico> se si torno ad ubuntu di corsa!!!
<cristian_c> Innerina, qui siamo suj freenode non su azzurra
<cristian_c> fai confusione
<Innerina> è vero, scusa... evidentemente ho collegato pure azzurra ed ho letto quello per sbaglio
<cristian_c> Innerina, si cancella e basta
<cristian_c> il contenuto, intendi?
<Innerina> sì, ma cosa succede a cancellare tutta la Home, il sistema smette di funzionare?
<cristian_c> Chimico, gnome l'ho usato soltanto il primo anno
<Innerina> (è pura curiosità)
<cristian_c> poi sono passato a xfce
<cristian_c> Chimico, e negli ultimi tre anni a lxde
<cristian_c> più o meno
<ovon_> ciao... chiedo soccorso.. chi mi aiuta a fare una partizione per installare ubuntu accanto a windows 8 senza fare casino?
<ovon_> ho come 7 dev
<Chimico> questo posso aiutarti
<Chimico> vai su pannello di controllo poi su gestione dispositivi
<cristian_c> Innerina, ma in quale directory?
<cristian_c> precisamente
<Innerina> questa /home
<Chimico> che si trova in strumenti di amministrazione
<cristian_c> ovon_, ti ho risposto prima
<Chimico> poi su gestione computer
<ovon_> ho bisogno se non chiedo troppo di qualcuno che mi guidi... che  possa investire un po di tempo con me..
<Chimico> ti si apre una schermata con la lista delle partizione
<cristian_c> Innerina, quindi nel filesystem /?
<cristian_c> Innerina, non puoi cancellarla
<Chimico> ovon ti sto dicendo
<Innerina> Sì ahah ho capito
<ovon_> si grazie cristian.. ma i miei limiti non mi permettono di capire tutto.. e non sono riuscito..
<cristian_c> Innerina, perché è una partizione montata
<Innerina> ah ecco
<ovon_> ok... chimico.. ti seguo
<cristian_c> a meno che non faccia parte della partizione /
<Chimico> poi clicchi su riduci volume
<cristian_c> Innerina, se invece è nella stessa, non saprei cosa succede
<cristian_c> ovon_, qui uno fa una domanda, e se qualcuno sa e ha tempo, risponde
<Innerina> ah ecco... cmq nel mio caso non è su partizione a parte
<Chimico> http://windows.microsoft.com/it-it/windows/repartition-hard-disk#1TC=windows-7 ecco ovon
<cristian_c> Chimico, attenzione, lui ha uefi secure boot
<ovon_> si lo disabilitata...
<cristian_c> Innerina, diciamo che nella /home ci sono le impostazioni dell'utente, quindi cancellandola si fa qualche danno
<cristian_c> Innerina, di certo, immagino sia impossibile fare login non trovando alcun utente
<ovon_> tra le 7 dev  una ha 427 gb
<ovon_> posso lavorare su quella senza che faccia casino?
<cristian_c> ovon_, non ti serve disattivare uefi
<cristian_c> assolutamente no
<cristian_c> ovon_, complichi le cose
<cristian_c> ubuntu a 64 bit ha il supporto a uefi secure boot
<ovon_> no uefi  no scusa... ho disabilitato secure boot
<cristian_c> la legacy è più complessa
<cristian_c> ovon_, ma neanche in quel caso era necessario
<ovon_> ho letto qui su una guida del sito di disabilitare la secure boot
<cristian_c> ovon_, quale guida?
<cristian_c> ovon_, questo vale per i rilasci più vecchi e per le versioni a 32 bit
<cristian_c> che non lo supportano
<ovon_> in questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ovon_, ma non sei saltato al paragrafo Partizionamento?
<ovon_> ora vorrei sapere come ridimensionare i 427 gb
<ovon_> si sono li... ma non so cosa fare.. non vorrei se possibile eliminare windows
<cristian_c> ovon_, a che punto sei arrivato?
<cristian_c> nella lettura
<ovon_> sono dopo, ALTRO nelle selezioni delle possibilita di installazione, perche non appare installa accanto e sistituisici non vorrei usarla
<ovon_> non appare installa accanto
<cristian_c> ovon_, aspetta, io intendo nella lettura
<cristian_c> della guida
<ovon_> aaaa
<cristian_c> eh
<ovon_> partizionamento gpt e efi
<ovon_> vedo la partizione uefi
<ovon_> ma dove installo ubuntu...?
<cristian_c> ovon_, ok, un attimo
<ovon_> ho provato a ridurre i 427 gb dove sta windows.. ma appaiono tanti di quelli avvisi... che non ho continuato... poi comunque come dovrei formattarla, devo creare anche partizione swap?
<cristian_c> ovon_, ok, posta una schermata di gparted
<ovon_> come faccio? scusa la mia ignoranza...
<ovon_> spero di non farti disperare
<cristian_c> ovon_, premi il tasto stamp
<ovon_> e dopo..
<cristian_c> ovon_, dovresti trovare un file da qualche parte
<ovon_> si ok
<cristian_c> tipo nella Scrivania o nella home
<ovon_> come lo posto?
<cristian_c> ovon_, utilizza un servizio di hosting immagini sul web
<ovon_> http://i57.tinypic.com/or2mhe.png
<ovon_> forse ci sono riuscito
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ovon_, sudo parted -l
<ovon_> gia fatto mi da uefi ossia gpt
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ovon_, non hai cancellato partizioni, giusto?
<ovon_> no mai
<cristian_c> '
<cristian_c> 	
<cristian_c> Prima di procedere con il ridimensionamento della partizione di Windows è importante verificare lo spazio di riduzione disponibile direttamente da Windows. Ridurre la partizione di sistema oltre quel limite può compromettere l'integrità di Windows.'
<ovon_> lo so ma non sono riuscito a vedere lo spazio minimo...
<cristian_c> ovon_, perché?
<cristian_c> ovon_, ma prima di tutto, hai deframmentato?
<ovon_> sono andato sul ridimesionamento ma non appariva nessun dato.. pareva che dovessi impostarlo io... altrimenti era impostato su nessuna limitazione..
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> windows 7?
<cristian_c> o 8
<ovon_> si defrementato
<ovon_> windos 8
<cristian_c> ok
<ovon_> tu pensi che se lascio anche 50 gb sono pochi?
<ovon_> o 100 gb?
<ovon_> poi tanto penso si puo sempre cambiare...? o mi sbaglio?
<cristian_c> ovon_, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto in Gestione disco
<ovon> ok.. ora provo... a spiegarti
<ovon> il computer è in spagnolo...
<ovon> e in gestione disco mi dice sin limites
<cristian_c> ovon, hai aperto Gestione disco
<cristian_c> e poi cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> passo dopo passo
<ovon> dovrei spiegarlo con i nomi in spagnolo ok?
<cristian_c> ovon, basta che spieghi cos'hai fatto
<ovon> sono andato in euipo..(computer)... entrato nelle propieta della partizione in cui sta windos
<ovon> in C: e da qui.. in tutte el sei finestre ma non ho trovato nulla se non in nella sesta finestra "cuota" dove mi dice sin limites.. non so è possibile che mi sbaglio... forse devo cercare da un altr aparte
<cristian_c> ovon, io sto parlando di Gestione disco
<cristian_c> ovon, non ho capito cos'hai fatto dopo aver aperto Gestione disco
<ovon> aaaa non so dove sia in questo computer spagnolo..
<cristian_c> ovon, lol
<cristian_c> potevi dirlo prima che non l'avevi aperto
<ovon> si... ma l'ho capito ora.. scusa...
<cristian_c> ovon, per la parte windows, è meglio se ci spostiamo in chat
<cristian_c> che la stiamo facendo lunga e non ha a che fare con ubuntu
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ovon> ok...chhat libera
<ovon> sono in live
<cristian_c> ovon, hai già ridotto da Gestione disco?
<ovon> no... cavolo... dovevo farlo li? sarebbe stato megio?
<cristian_c> ovon, te l'avevo detto prima
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ovon_, quando hai fatto, esci da windows e ritorna in live
<ovon> qundi torno in windos riduco e torno in live?
<cristian_c> eh
<ovon> ok..
<cristian_c> ovon, fatto?
<ovon> sto per tornare in live...
<ovon> con circ 400 gb liberi...
<ovon> ora dobbiamo solo formattare la partizione e installare ubuntu? o altro
<cristian_c> ovon, scusa, ma non potevi liberarne soltanto 18 di GB?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> non te ne fa liberare più di quelli
<ovon> si ma se poi uso un po windows.. magari qualcuno in più fa comodo..
<cristian_c> <ovon> con circ 400 gb liberi...
<cristian_c> ?
<ovon> allora.. ho lasciato a windows circa 30 gb..
<cristian_c> looool
<ovon> e ora o circa 400 per ubuntu
<ovon> ho fatto casino?
<ovon> o no?
<cristian_c> ovon, scusa, prima hai detto che potevi ridurre la partizione windows soltanto di 18 GB
<cristian_c> non di 400
<cristian_c> chi ti ha detto 400?
<ovon> cioé a windows non potevo lasciare meno di 18 gb...
<ovon> ma io usero più ubuntu...
<cristian_c> sicuro?
<cristian_c> mmmmmmm
<ovon> windows ... raraemnte o mai!!
<ovon> perché dimmi ho fatto casino...
<ovon> ?
<ovon> cioé quale potrebbe essere il problema?
<cristian_c> ovon, sicuro che gestione disco segnalava la possibilità di liberare 400 GB?
<cristian_c> ovon, se è scritto 'spazio di riduzione possibile: 18 GB'
<cristian_c> io intendo che posso liberare al massimo 18 GB
<ovon> io sono sicuro che meno di 18 gb a windows non potevo lasciare.... io gliene ho lasciato 30... non andrà bene?
<cristian_c> in che senso 'sicuro'?
<ovon> non ho fatto niente che non mi permetteva il computer...
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ovon, se pensi questo, procedi allora e avvia la live di ubuntu
<ovon> se vuoi provo a vedere come funziona windows
<cristian_c> ovon, prova
<ovon> provo windows?
<ovon> o vado in live?
<cristian_c> anche perché la guida wiki intende le cose in  modo chiaro
<ovon> ok.. provo windows.. spero non farti tardare troppo
<cristian_c> '
<cristian_c> 	
<cristian_c> Indipendentemente dal sistema di partizionamento utilizzato (da Ubuntu o da Windows), lo spazio da dedicare a Ubuntu non dovrà superare il limite dello Spazio di riduzione disponibile.'
<cristian_c> comunque, prova
<cristian_c> in effetti, un po' ambiguo è
<ovon> se proprio è grave non posso dare altri gb a windows?
<cristian_c> ovon, hai avviato windows?
<ovon> si è funziona tutto.. almeno sembra..
<ovon> come prima
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ora entra in live
<ovon> ok.. il tempo del computer e sono in live
<cristian_c> ovon, poi posta schermata di gparted aggiornata
<ovon> sono in live...
<ovon> ok.
<cristian_c> ovon, comunque torna come dici tu
<cristian_c> perché della partizione di win 8, risultano occupati 18 GB appunto
<cristian_c> il che significa che la partizione non può scendere sotto i 18 GB
<cristian_c> *limite
<ovon__> ecco l-ii=mmagine
<ovon__> http://i62.tinypic.com/2m2w9zk.png
<cristian_c> ovon__, lo vedi lo spazio unallocated?
<ovon__> si
<cristian_c> ovon__, ok, dovresti creare tre nuove partizioni ricavate da quello spazio unallocated
<ovon__> come_
<cristian_c> ovon__, quindi dividi quello spazio in tre parti
<ovon__> di uguali dimensioni o come
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> ovon__, una per il filesystem, una per la swap e una per la home eventualmente
<cristian_c> ovon__, nel caso di partizione home separata
<cristian_c> (scelta consigliata)
<cristian_c> ovon__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale#home
<ovon__> ok... dimmi come procedere se non ti scoccia...qui e tutto in italiano
<cristian_c> ovon__, scusa, ma la guida ti da tutte le indicazioni del caso su questo punto
<cristian_c> L'area di swap: area di appoggio per la memoria RAM localizzata sul disco rigido, le cui dimensioni variano in base alla quantità di RAM nel seguente modo:
<cristian_c>     da 1 fino a 2 volte la RAM: per memorie RAM comprese tra 256MB e 768MB (per es. con 512 MB di RAM, la swap sarà compresa tra 512MB e 1 GB)
<cristian_c>     pari o inferiori alla RAM: per memorie RAM superiori ad 1GB.
<cristian_c> ovon__, inizia creando la partizione per il filesystem, poi passi alla swap e infine crea la home
<cristian_c> sempre che tu voglia la home separata
<ovon> ok.. si vedo che la guida dice tutto... ma poi dove installo ubuntu?
<ovon> nel filesystem?
<ovon> o dove?
<cristian_c> ovon, esatto
<cristian_c> ovon,  ma tu semplicemente dici all'installer di formattare la home e la /
<cristian_c> e poi si occuperà lui del resto
<cristian_c> ovon, ovviamente devi impostare i punti di mount alle due partizioni in fase di installazione
<ovon> ossia /
<ovon> ?
<cristian_c> e /home
<ovon> nel filesystem no?
<cristian_c> ovon, considera comunque che hai quasi 400 GiB a disposizione
<cristian_c> ovon, la partizione di sistema è /
<cristian_c> la home fa parte di /, ma tale directory del filesystem è spesso posta su partizione separata
<cristian_c> così come altre directory, volendo
<cristian_c> ovon, quindi, come hai scelto di dividere lo spazio?
<ovon> ok... seguiro la guida e i tuoi consigli... sperando di riuscire a fare tutto... ti ringrazio tanto per l'attenzione e la pazienza...
<ovon> a puoi ancora rimanere...
<cristian_c> poco
<ovon> io pensavo 3 gb per la swap
<cristian_c> ovon, quanta ram hai?
<ovon> 4hg
<ovon> gb
<cristian_c> 4, così puoi ibernare a pieno carico
<ovon> ok...
<ovon> poi 150 per filesystem
<cristian_c> uhm
<ovon>   e 247 per home
<cristian_c> 150 non è poco
<ovon> tu come faresti?
<cristian_c> secondo me non la riempierai mai
<cristian_c> ovon, molto meno alla /
<cristian_c> e il rimanente alla home
<ovon> come 50 gb alla / e il resto alla /home?
<cristian_c> ovon, sì
<ovon> ok...
<cristian_c> io ho dato una cosa simile sul mio celeron
<ovon> e funziona bene?
<cristian_c> dipende
<cristian_c> ovon, ok, allora puoi creare le partizioni secondo la guida
<ovon> si .. grazie..
<ovon> mille
<cristian_c> ovon, durante l'avvio dell'installazione, in altro puoi impostare i punti di mount e spuntare l'opzione formattare per / e /home
<cristian_c> ovon, ok
<ovon> ok.. proverò...
<Innerina> Non mi si connette più il network manager!!
<InnerPower> Il Network Manager non mi funziona più!
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-11
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Nicedream87> Buongiorno ragazzi
<Nicedream87> ho problemi con la wifi, broadcom su ubuntu 14.04
<Nicedream87> seguendo qualche discussione sui forum, tramite il terminale, mi riconosce la scheda, ma mi da la possibilità di effettuare solo connessioni manuali o ethernet
<boring> buondì , qualcuno sa il comando per conoscere quanta memoria ha la propria scheda video?
<glpiana> Nicedream87, vediamo in che situazione sei attualmente
<glpiana> Nicedream87, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | Nicedream87
<ubot-it> Nicedream87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nicedream87> grazie ragazzi, qualche minuto e mi collego con l'ethernet sul canale
<boring> glpiana sei disponibile?
<glpiana> boring, lspci -v
<boring> ok !
<boring> non riesco a trovare il valore .. forse non è il comando esatto?
<glpiana> !paste | boring
<ubot-it> boring: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> boring, dunque?
<boring> non trovo il valore come ho scritto prima
<glpiana> boring, e io ti ho dato l'indirizzo di pastebin in modo che tu possa incollarci l'output e io possa vederlo
<boring> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7627472/
<glpiana> boring, potrebbe essere 256 mega
<boring> ok io ho pensavo 512
<massino89> buon giorno ho ub problema ho appena istallato ubuntu ma nn si avvia a volte esce una schermata nera altre mi dice che c'è un errore che faccio ??
<massino89> l errore è serius errors were found while checking the disk drive for \
<massino89> e ancora il disco \tmp is not ready yet or not present
<massino89> chi mi aiuta ??
<cristian_c> massino89, il disco è in buone condizioni?
<massino89> si penso di si il livello di salute è del 99
<glpiana> massino89, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo update-grub                   poi vedi se il problema si ripresenta
<massino89> scusate ma nn sono pratico devo scriverlo dove esce root@ubuntu ??
<glpiana> massino89, già il fatto che tu legga root@ubuntu fa pensare a smanettamenti non adatti a uno non pratico
<glpiana> massino89, comunque sì, lì devi scriverlo
<massino89> ho semplicemente eseguito il comando m
<glpiana> massino89, hai attivato root. perchè?
<massino89> perche non si avviava e mi dicave di premere o s o m per il riprisino manuale
<glpiana> massino89, allora aspetta. io non ho capito una cosa: ora sei in interfaccia grafica o in una shell di ripristino?
<massino89> allora sono in interfaccia grafica la prima trovo lo sfondo viola con la scritta ubuntu e mi da questo errore con la possibilità di scegliere fra i s o m
<glpiana> massino89, quindi vedi il mouse?
<glpiana> se muovi il mouse si muove la freccia?
<massino89> ni
<massino89> no
<glpiana> perchè quella è l'interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> ecco,m allora sei sulla schermata di caricamneto?
<massino89> ora sono nella schermata root@ubuntu
<glpiana> massino89, ok, scrivi update-grub              e poi premi invio. dimmi se esegue un comando riportando le voci dei kernel installati o se da errore
<massino89> mi dice usr ecc cannot create e ancora boot ecc read-only file system
<massino89> se vuoi ti riporto tutta la stringa
<glpiana> massino89, no, aspetta, torno tra 10 minuti
<massino89> ok
<cristian_c> massino89, puoi spiegare esattamente cos'hai fatto dopo l'installazione del sistema?
<massino89> ok
<massino89> allora dopo l istallazione si accende ho la possibilita di sceglere fra windows e ubuntu
<massino89> scelgo ubuntu e se apre la prima scermata con *ubunto e scegli altre opzioni ( o qualcosa del genere )
<massino89> scelgo ubuntu e mi appare una schermata viola e mi da l errorore con la possibilta si sceglere fra i s o m
<cristian_c> massino89, puoi postare una foto di tale schermata?
<massino89> ok
<massino89> ho fatto la foto come la metto
<cristian_c> massino89, utilizza un servizio di hosting immagini
<massimo89> come faccio a mettere la foto ??
<cristian_c> massimo89, te l'ho spiegato
<cristian_c> utilizza un servizio di hosting immagini e la carichi lì
<massimo89> ok allora devo farlo dal pc
<glpiana> massimo89, ma tu hai installato con wubi dentro a windows?
<massimo89> si
<glpiana> massimo89, era la prima cosa da dire
<massimo892> ttp://i58.tinypic.com/28iyc9g.jpg
<massimo892> questa è l'immagine
<glpiana> massimo892, e se dai "ignore" che fa?
<massimo892> niente carica all'infinito
<massimo892> dice per continuare attendere
<massimo892> ma nn parte mai
<glpiana> massimo892, io proverei a reinstallare. non apprezzo comunque wubi nè il suo utilizzo
<frankie42> salve a tutti
<massimo89> e l ho gia fatto
<massimo89> cmq ho uscato wubi perche ho provato a fare ol cd iso nn parte ed il boot cd è attivo
<frankie42> @glpiana: sei disponibile?
<glpiana> frankie42, chiedi a tutto il canale, chi sa rispondere lo farà
<glpiana> massimo89, come hai fatto il cd?
<massimo89> ho copiato il file iso senza estralo
<glpiana> massimo89, copiato? le iso vanno "brusiate" sul dvd, non copiate
<frankie42> ho un problema con l'audio del mio notebook: ho installato xubuntu 14.04 su una chiavetta usb ma non suona niente
<massimo89> ma che cosa vuol dire brusciate ?? io ho letto sul forum che andava bene anche copiarle
<glpiana> massimo89, volevo scrivere "bruciate".
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> frankie42, hai guardato su puppy che opzioni ci sono in alsabase.conf?
<frankie42> controllo
<antonio_> ragaaa ma come si scarica wine???
<glpiana> antonio_, come tutti  i programmi, da software center
<antonio_> il programma che serve per far funzionare i programma di windows sul sistema di ubuntu
<antonio_> nel software center di ubuntu se scrivo wine
<antonio_> mi dice nessun risultato trovato:S
<antonio_> allora stavo cercando un paacchetto di istallazione da scaricare a parte e poi fallo partire a mano
<antonio_> per esempio facendo doppio click sopra
<glpiana> antonio_, se il software center non lo trova avrà qualche problema
<sxjv> ciao
<glpiana> !wine | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<sxjv> c'è nessuno?
<sxjv> Ho un problemino
<sxjv> Non riesco a scaricare ubuntu
<glpiana> antonio_, apri un terminale e scrivi semplicemente: sudo apt-get install wine
<glpiana> !release | sxjv
<ubot-it> sxjv: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<sxjv> Scelgo la versione, premo download e vengo reindirizzato ad una pagina che mi ringrazia per aver scaricato ubuntu
<sxjv> ma nessun download avviene
<antonio_> allora PROVO COSI, Grazie millee :D
<glpiana> sxjv, vai al link che ti ho indicato
<sxjv> ora provo
<sxjv> grazie
<sxjv> E' grande la differenza tra ubuntu e xubuntu?
<glpiana> sxjv, cambia l'interfaccia grafica principalmente. xubuntu richiede meno risorse da parte del pc. per il resto puoi farci girare gli stessi programmi
<sxjv> Perche ho un pc con 3.40GHz e 512MB di RAM (è poco lo so ma è stata messa questa dopo un esplosione del pc)..Ubuntu andrebbe bene comunque?
<sxjv> Contando che ci metterò 2 o 4gb in un futuro prossimo
<cristian_c> !info wine
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu7 (saucy), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<glpiana> sxjv, ubuntu lo vedo un po' stiracchiato su quella ram. ma tu prendi la live e provala da cd o da usb per farti un'idea. installato sarà comuqne più rapido
<sxjv> Ok
<sxjv> Il mio dubbio era se mi conveniva installare ubuntu e disattivare alcuni aspetti grafici per l'inizio o installare xubuntu per poi passare ad ubuntu
<sxjv> E cos'è meglio per il mio caso, Xubuntu o Lubuntu^?
<glpiana> sxjv, dipende da quanto scarna vuoi l'interfaccia grafica. io non escluderei kubuntu (una volta levati gli effettini grafici magari)
<sxjv> Perdona l'ignoranza, cos'è kubuntu?
<cristian_c> !kubuntu
<ubot-it> "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<cristian_c> sxjv, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<nonconformatevi_> sxjv: io ti consiglierei xubuntu. lo uso per lavoro su una macchina virtuale: mi trovo bene, è minimal e veloce. Tieni solo in considerazione che, pur essendo più leggero di Ubuntu, se installi software come LibreOffice che si importano molte delle librerie che utilizza Gnome (quindi che utilizza anche Ubuntu), il tuo sistema potrebbe rallentare rispetto all'installazione iniziale
<nonconformatevi_> diciamo che 512 di ram sono pochi in generale
<nonconformatevi_> però dipende anche da che utilizzo fai del pc e da quali software utilizzerai
<nonconformatevi_> io xubuntu lo utilizzo solamente per fare sviluppo web, per cui mi trovo bene perchè non ho bisogno di grandi risorse
<frankie42> output di alsa-base.conf di puppy http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7627900/
<glpiana> frankie42, vado a pranzo, resta in zona
<frankie42> ok
<glpiana> frankie42, ci sono
<glpiana> frankie42, puoi mostrarmi ora quello di ubuntu?
<rosty> sto cercando di installare ubunto 14.04 ho provato tramite wubi ma poi mi esce the disk drive for/tmp is not ready or not present cosa devo fare
<glpiana> rosty, perchè tramite wubi? installalo piuttosto su una chiavetta usb o fai una usb persistente se vuoi provarlo senza intaccare il sistema
<frankie42> ti ho già dato il link
<frankie42> ora provvedo
<rosty> ho gia provato ma mi dice invalid or corrupt kernel image devo solo rifare il download??
<frankie42> output di alsa-base.conf http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7628088/
<glpiana> frankie42, a me sembrano identici purtroppo
<frankie42> sono alla carretta
<glpiana> rosty, potresti quantomeno controllare l'md5sum della iso che hai scaricato
<glpiana> !md5 | rosty
<frankie42> mi dispiace solo non capire
<glpiana> frankie42, copiami qui la riga che esce digitando nel temrinale: lspci | grep -i audio
<frankie42> se il file è identico, allora perchè uno suona e l'atro no
<ExPBoy> scheda audio uguale?
<glpiana> frankie42, non necessariamente hanno lo stesso kernel. che versione di puppy linux stai usando?
<glpiana> ExPBoy, stesso pc, due distro diverse, puppy suona ubuntu no
<frankie42> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<frankie42> puppy linux 528
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ubot-it> rosty: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<glpiana> frankie42, un momento che controllo una cosa
<frankie42> ok
<glpiana> frankie42, tu stai provando ubuntu 14.04, giusto
<glpiana> ?
<frankie42> xubuntu 14.04
<frankie42> avevo provato anche ubuntu
<glpiana> frankie42, il kernel di puppy è 2.6, mentre quello di ubuntu è 3.13. significa che sono proprio due sistemi differenti e questo in parte spiega i comportamenti diversi
<glpiana> frankie42, nel temrinale: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<frankie42> so che alsa è nel kernel; a questo punto chi può aiutarmi? chi ha costruito il kernel oppure alsa?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> frankie42, hai installato il pacchetto suggerito?
<frankie42> quale pacchetto?
<cristian_c> <glpiana> frankie42, nel temrinale: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<frankie42> pavucontrol è già alla versione più recente.
<cristian_c> frankie42, puoi riassumere il problema qui, dato che non ho seguito?
<frankie42> io possiedo un notebook con windows 7 che suona bene così come con puppy linux; ho voluto provare altre distro però non suona;
<frankie42> vorrei ora provare con xubuntu perchè ho visto che qui ci sono persone competenti e volonterose
<cristian_c> lol
<frankie42> e  sarei curioso di capire il perchè
<cristian_c> frankie42, ma solo gli speaker?
<cristian_c> o anche dal jack cuffie/casse?
<cristian_c> frankie42, hai controllato pavucontrol?
<frankie42> con le cuffie non ho mai provato perchè non mi interessa l'uscita
<cristian_c> frankie42, magari aiuta ad individuare il problema
<cristian_c> lol
<frankie42> pavucontrol mi sembra normale
<cristian_c> frankie42, posta qualche schermata, semmai
<frankie42> le cuffie non suonano
<cristian_c> ok
<frankie42> mi puoi indicare come?
<cristian_c> frankie42, che cosa?
<frankie42> come faccio a catturare la schermata
<cristian_c> frankie42, tasto stamp
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<cristian_c> oppure
<cristian_c> !info xfce4-screenshooter
<ubot-it> xfce4-screenshooter (source: xfce4-screenshooter): screenshots utility for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-2 (saucy), package size 1636 kB, installed size 2906 kB
<cristian_c> frankie42, comunque, considera che ora devo uscire
<frankie42> ok
<glpiana> !image | frankie42
<ubot-it> frankie42: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<frankie42> vado a pranzo; a dopo; grazie
<cristian_c> lol
<Innerina_> Qualcuno mi sa dire se nella versione Ubuntu Gnome c'é Installa su Ubuntu, cioé il ripristino mantenendo la home?
<krabador> a parità di versione, le opzioni di installazione sono le stess
<krabador> stesse
<Innerina_> Ok, e se provo a ripristinare da Ubuntu Gnome mi sovrascrive Unity già presente o si affianca con Classic e Shell?
<glpiana> Innerina_, immagino vada ad installare quello che ha sul disco, probabilmente eliminando il resto
<glpiana> Innerina_, come mai devi ripristinare?
<Innerina_> Non mi entrava più in Ubuntu... cmq adesso ho il problema che il wifi non viene più riconosciuto nativamente -.-
<Innerina_> dico la scheda
<glpiana> Innerina_, se vuoi vediamo di capire dove sta il problema
<Innerina_> Prima provo con Gnome e poi sistemo il resto, Unity mi sta troppo qua
<glpiana> Innerina_, mi dicono dalla regia che avevi un fottio di ppa
<glpiana> ok
<frankie42> ecco pavucontrol https://imageshack.com/i/mu1ey1p
<Innerina_> eh, non li disabilitai e da lì tutto il casino
<glpiana> frankie42, vai nella scheda "uscite" e dimmi cosa vedi o prendi una schermata
<krabador> Innerina_, con il ripristino hai una sostituzione dei file di sistema e la reinstallazione dei singoli programmi, rimangono invece intatti i file degli utenti del sistema, presenti nella directory /home, le impostazioni di sistema verranno azzerate e dovranno essere successivamente reimpostate.
<krabador> niente si affianca a niente
<Innerina_> Intanto salvo la Home prima di procedere... sì ho già visto, ed infatti era quello che volevo, solo che adesso invece di Ubuntu metto la versione Gnome
<Innerina_> (prima controllo da live cmq)
<frankie42> ecco le uscite https://imageshack.com/i/munzgyp
<krabador> "solo che adesso invece di Ubuntu metto la versione Gnome" non fa la benchè minima differenza.
<Innerina_> Ma Ubuntu Gnome non porta Unity o sbaglio?
<krabador> ubuntu gnome, porta gnome
<Innerina_> ecco
<krabador> http://ubuntugnome.org/screenshots/
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/ubuntu-gnome
<ghigomatto> giorno a tutti.
<ghigomatto> Torno sull'argomento, che mi sta facendo perdere un sacco di tempo.
<frankie42> anche a te
<ghigomatto> Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS, apache2 logrotation
<ghigomatto> il log di apache conserva anche i logs del giorno prima, pur avendone impostato la rotazione giornaliera, che avviene regolarmente.
<ghigomatto> Non riesco a fare in modo che il log contenga gli accessi del solo gg in questione, dalle 00 circa alle 23:59 circa
<krabador> ghigomatto, devi beccare qualcuno che ne sa di apache
<krabador> ghigomatto, hanno anche una risorsa irc
<krabador> ghigomatto, /join #httpd
<ghigomatto> krabador: scrivo qui perché ho sempre ottenuto risposte risolutive, cmq un pò me ne capisco, ma il problema è solo su una macchina. Ora guardo il link che mi hai mandato, ma già dal nome mi sorge qualche dubbio...in ubuntu il servizio è apache2, non httpd
<krabador> innanzitutto non è un link
<krabador> poi se ci andassi e leggessi il topic....
<ghigomatto> 7join #httpd
<krabador> ghigomatto, qui ci sarà sempre gente impegnata a dare risposte risolutive per il funzionamento del sistema operativo
<ghigomatto> ottengo questo: "Cannot send to channel: #httpd"
<ghigomatto> krabador: logrotate non è di apache
<krabador> ah no? http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/programs/rotatelogs.html
<ghigomatto> krabador: direi di no... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7628430/
<ghigomatto> krabador: tanto è vero che ci ruoti tutto, anche i logs di sistema, che nulla hanno a che vedere con apache. Sul sito di apache c'è scritto come usarlo, la rotazione dei logs su apache è suggerita anche tramite pipe
<ghigomatto> krabador: logrotate, che non è rotatelogs
<krabador> se parli di apache2 logrotation è un conto
<ghigomatto> krabador: ma vabbè, lasciamo perdere.
<krabador> "<ghigomatto> Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS, apache2 logrotation"
<Innerina_> Le schermate si riferiscono a Gnome Shell (che somiglia ad Unity ma non è Unity...)
<glpiana> frankie42, cliccando su "altoparlanti" che altro vedi?
<krabador> Innerina_, è unity che l'hanno sviluppato su gnome3
<Innerina_> ah ecco
<krabador> unity di base non è altro che un sostituto di gnome-shell
<krabador> Innerina_, in ubuntu-gnome, hai solo gnome, con quindi gnome shell
<Innerina_> E non si può sostituire con gnome-shell quindi?
<Innerina_> O perlomeno adattarlo, ecco
<krabador> Innerina_, con l'installazione , l'altra sera, di ubuntu-gnome-desktop  è quello che hai fatto
<krabador> Innerina_, sempre che non sia andato storto qualcosa
<Innerina_> possibile... cmq a questo punto pensiamo alla scheda wifi che non mi viene riconosciuta
<Innerina_> ti dò la marca
<krabador> Innerina_, manda sudo lshw -C network
<Innerina_>  Intel Wireless Wifi Link 4965AGN
<Innerina_> Al momento sto da Windows e non posso... è in dual boot
<frankie42> cliccando su altoparlanti vedo "cuffie analogiche (unplugged)" e se metto il jack diventa (plugged in)
<Innerina_> krabador: dimmi tutti i comandi che ti servono che li eseguo di là e poi torno qua...
<glpiana> frankie42, mettiti le cuffie, apri un terminale e scrivi: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<Innerina_>  Intel Wireless Wifi Link 4965AGN -> ci sono driver che devo installare? Avendo installato da Usb non posso recuperare i driver da disco...
<krabador> Innerina_, iwlegacy è il driver che la fa funzionare, allora, manda il primo che ti ho mandato e puoi vedere, se viene vista la wireless, cosa è caricato alla voce "driver="
<Innerina_> Ad ogni modo mi vede solo lo ed eth che dicono no wireless
<krabador> di base va, ma con tutti gli smanettamenti che questo sistema ha subito potrebbe essere successo di tutto
<Innerina_> e il wlan0 non mi viene riconosciuto, quindi è proprio la scheda che non viene visto
<frankie42> audio muto con cuffie
<krabador> Innerina_, manda comunque il primo comando, perchè una wireless puo' non funzionare per tanti motivi
<Innerina_> va bene
<Innerina_> vado e torno
<krabador> se hai un risultato con il primo, manda poi rfkill list
<krabador> e vedi se è bloccata a livello software o hardware
<Francesco87> ciao a tutti, posso approfittare del vostro aiuto, ubuntu non parte e non so che fare :/
<krabador> Francesco87, installazione nuova, vecchia?
<krabador> che ubuntu?
<Francesco87> ultima versione su un portatile nuovo
<krabador> su che hardware (cpu/ram / scheda video)
<krabador> Francesco87, hai uefi?
<Francesco87> l'installazione va a buon fine, solo che poi non fa il boot
<krabador> Francesco87, torna in bios, e va a vedere le impostazioni di uefi
<Francesco87> ci sono
<krabador> potresti avere "ubuntu " come voce nel uefu
<krabador> uefi
<krabador> a quel punto puoi selezionarlo come primo
<krabador> Francesco87, hai win8 in questo pc?
<Francesco87> 8.1
<Francesco87> cioe avevo, ora è vuoto, solo ubuntu
<krabador> Francesco87, allora devi andare innanzitutto a disabilitare "avvio automatico"
<krabador> e dillo
<krabador> allora "no"
<krabador> :D
<Francesco87> satellite-l50-a-1cu è il portatile
<Francesco87> eh scusate non sono molto pratico :D
<krabador> Francesco87, va a vedere le impostazioni di uefi
<glpiana> frankie42,  boh, non so che farti fare
<Francesco87> sono nelle impostazioni
<Francesco87> nella sezione boot è impostato l' hdd, quindi presumo dovrebbe avviarsi correttamente, o sbaglio?
<krabador> Francesco87, si, ma le impostazioni che devi controllare
<krabador> riguardano uefi
<krabador> uefi secure boot
<Francesco87> enable
<Francesco87> d
<krabador> Francesco87, hai altre voci?
<krabador> se metti su disabled, appaiono altri menu?
<Francesco87> password, mi chiede se voglio inserirle
<Francesco87> per proteggere HDD e Bios
<krabador> Francesco87, allora, hai solo uefi secure boot , che riguarda uefi?
<Francesco87> si
<krabador> Francesco87, controllato bene?
<krabador> Francesco87, allora, se non hai altre opzioni, allora, puoi tranquillamente disabilitare
<krabador> e ripristinare grub
<krabador> seguendo questa
<krabador> !grub | Francesco87
<ubot-it> Francesco87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> disabilitare uefi secure boot
<krabador> e ripristinare grub
<InnerPower> Rfkill lista non mi restituisce niente...
<Francesco87> ora provo a vedere
<frankie42> glpiana, l'intreccio scheda-driver-codec-alsa-pulseaudio è infernale; ti ringrazio comunque
<InnerPower> Rfkill list non mi restituisce niente
<Francesco87> domanda, ammesso io riesca a risolvere il problema seguendo la guida, si ripresenterà ad ogni aggiornamento di versione o una volta risolto è risolto?
<frankie42> qui c'è l'output di uno script fornito da alsa-project http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=dd1b3f168fa24e15d288f6c46efbe3f923239c2e
<Innerina> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7628607/
<Innerina> ed al rfkill list non mi dà nulla
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Innerina> Ciao jester-
<Innerina> ho un problema con la scheda wifi che non mi viene più riconosciuta...
<jester-> Innerina: lapci | grep -i network
<Innerina> Sei sicuro che lapci è giusto? Non era lspci?
<nicedream87> buonasera ragazzi
<nicedream87> questa mattina sono entrato in chat ma poi non sono riuscito a scrivervi
<nicedream87> vi pongo di nuovo i miei problemi
<nicedream87> ho un problema con la mia scheda wifi broadcom
<nicedream87> non mi permette la ricerca delle reti wifi, e solo la scheda ethernet funziona
<nicedream87> potete aiutarmi?
<jester-> nicedream87: sei collegato col cavo?
<nicedream87> si adesso
<jester-> nicedream87: lspci | grep -i network  incolla qui la rispsota
<nicedream87> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<jester-> nicedream87: hai installato qualcosa circa broadcom?
<jester-> nicedream87: ??
<nicedream87> no
<nicedream87> non ho toccato nulla
<jester-> nicedream87: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source linux-firmware-nonfree
<InnerPower> 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<InnerPower> Sono Innerina da cell dato che il wifi su Ubuntu non va
<jester-> InnerPower: intel va di seie
<jester-> InnerPower: rfkill list
<InnerPower> É strano che non mi veda più la scheda
<jester-> dai il comando
<InnerPower> Non mi dà niente quel comando
<jester-> InnerPower: nel bios è abiltata?
<InnerPower> Non lo so, come verifico? Ma da Windows va quindi il problema non penso sia lì...
<jester-> InnerPower: secondo me sa di os un po a bottane da ppa, che versione ubuntu hai installato
<nicedream87> jester: E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<InnerPower> 14.04 reinstallato
<jester-> nicedream87: chiudi software center
<InnerPower> Ubuntu ovviamente
<krabador> InnerPower, quando hai reinstallato?
<InnerPower> Ieri
<jester-> InnerPower: se non la conti giusta non si risolve, le intel ava da sola senza problemi
<Viskio> Buongiorno, quando provo a collegare il pc su una nuova rete (su ubuntu) mi dice "(32) Not Authorizated to control networking" che posso fare?
<InnerPower> Ho reinstallato 2 volte perché la prima non avevo messo scarica gli aggiornamenti nel frattempo
<krabador> InnerPower, e allora perchè chiedevi del ripristino ?
<InnerPower> Perché già alla prima non funzionava più
<InnerPower> Perché volevo Ubuntu Gnome, ma ho lasciato perdere
<InnerPower> Tanto a quello si rimedia
<Viskio> Quando provo a collegare il pc su una nuova rete (su ubuntu) mi dice "(32) Not Authorizated to control networking" che posso fare?
<nicedream87> jester: nulla come prima
<InnerPower> Non funzionava più il wifi
<InnerPower> Il bello è che da live va
<jester-> InnerPower: appunto se da live = os a bottane
<Viskio> Qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<InnerPower> Anche se reinstallato ex novo?
<krabador> InnerPower, apri il terminale, manda cd /etc/modules-load.d
<InnerPower> Ok
<krabador> manda poi ls -la
<jester-> Viskio: spiega meglio
<Viskio> jester premo il simbolo del wi-fi in alto e appena provo a scegliere una rete per collegarmici mi da quel messaggio di errore
<InnerPower> Ok ma non posso usare pastebin da qua
<krabador> InnerPower, quanti e quali files hai all'interno ?
<InnerPower> Totale 20
<krabador> InnerPower, serve il contenuto
<krabador> InnerPower, non hai un cavo lan da qualche parte?
<InnerPower> No... Sto da cell, cercavo il modo di mandarti screen
<Viskio> jester-: premo il simbolo del wi-fi in alto e appena provo a scegliere una rete per collegarmici mi da quel messaggio di errore
<krabador> InnerPower, ok, puoi fare una foto, e postarla su tinypic
<jester-> Viskio: bè serve la password
<jester-> mica che la gente offre la wifi a tutti
<InnerPower> Mi tocca accendere il fisso che ci mette un pò...
<krabador> InnerPower, lo puoi fare dallo smartphone
<Viskio> jester-: il mio wi-fi eh, non mi lascia nemmeno inserirla la password
<InnerPower> Sì ma ho scoperto che Tinypic non mi prende la foto
<InnerPower> Mo faccio un workaround
<jester-> Viskio: ma te la chiede la pass?
<nicedream87> ragazzi
<nicedream87> Jester: mi ha installato dei kernel, ma cliccando sulla mia connessione mi da un errore
<jester-> nicedream87: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source linux-firmware-nonfree  fatto?
<nicedream87> è quello che mi hai incollato prima?
<jester-> nicedream87: e riavviato?
<nicedream87> si è spento il pc e non ricordo il comando di prima
<nicedream87> si ho riavviato
<jester-> nicedream87: la vedi mo la wifi?
<nicedream87> si la vedo
<jester-> cliccala
<nicedream87> ho provato ad accedere prima, mi è uscito un messaggio di errore
<jester-> quale
<nicedream87> è uscito solo una volta, ma ora non lo visualizza più ma non succede nulla cliccando
<jester-> nicedream87: stacca il cavo. riavvia e prova a connettere
<nicedream87> ok grazie gentilissimo
<Innerina> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7629047/
<Innerina> Il fisso mi ha ucciso la pazienza, troppo lento
<krabador> Innerina, iwconfig che dice?
<Innerina> mi sembra di ricordare lo ed eth no wireless entrambi
<Innerina> e basta
<Innerina> wlan0 non viene visto
<jester-> Innerina: reinstalla per bene con formattone
<Innerina> Ok... mi salvo però la home a parte
<jester-> Innerina: non hai home separata?
<Innerina> no purtroppo, questo portatile ha 3 partizioni
<Innerina> Ubuntu, Seven e Dati
<Innerina> Al tempo potevo fare pure la partizione home ma veniva troppo complessa la cosa per una neofita come me
<Nicedream87> jester: perfetto ho risolto tutti i miei problemi
<jester-> Nicedream87: funzza?
<mak_> buona sera a tutti
<jester-> Nicedream87: mi sa quel tipo di pc che eth e wifi entrambi broadcom vanno in conflitto
<Nicedream87> jester: grazie infinite! senti per cortesia puoi incollarmi di nuovo il prompt per risolvere questo problema? così me lo salvo
<Nicedream87> è un hp pavilion 1110el
<mak_> ho istalato ubunto 14,4
<mak_> come lo avevo fato con quelo 12,4 prima
<Innerina> Non mi ricordo cosa dice la seconda scelta dell'installer... è quello che reinstalla ex novo Ubuntu a fianco?
<mak_> ma quando lo accedo mi chiedono login que ho dimendicato
<Innerina> (Dopo la prima, che è ripristino)
<mak_> checosa devo fare?
<krabador> Innerina, allora, ti consigli di fare "altro"
<krabador> e gli dici la root a mano
<krabador> cosi' ti togli da ogni pena e affanno
<Innerina> Eh non me ne intendo...
<jester-> nicedream87: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source linux-firmware-nonfree
<Innerina> gli dico cmq di non smontare le partizioni perché ho Seven e Dati da preservare
<krabador> Innerina, è facile, inizialo a fare, e poi ti consigliamo noi
<krabador> Innerina, se tu fai "altro" e gli dici la root a mano, è la soluzione piu' sicura in assoluto
<Innerina> va bene, cmq in ogni caso mi salvo la home su HD esterno, ci mette un'ora circa =(
<krabador> lui poi installa ubuntu nella root
<krabador> riconosce l'altro sistema, e  fa il grub alla fine
<Nicedream87> jester: grazie gentilissimo, ho installato per la prima volta oggi ubuntu, non ero mai passato ai sistemi linux, ma volevo sbarazzarmi di winzozz
<jester-> Nicedream87: mai segare winz
<Innerina> Io l'ho piallato (c'era Vista prima)
<Innerina> Poi ho installato Ubuntu e successivamente Seven
<Innerina> senza problemi di grub
<jester-> serve sempre, i due sono alterantivi e nonsostitutivi e se pii la moto e vendi la magana poi se piove so cazzi
<Innerina> il dual boot è sempre il migliore
<jester-> Innerina: balle
<jester-> se installi winz dopo linux i grub lo sega
<Innerina> Sì ma parlo di anni fa
<Innerina> ecco appunto, anni fa non m'ha fatto storie il grub
<krabador> Innerina, win sovrascrive l'mbr, se lo installi dopo ubuntu non puoi piu' caricare quest'ultimo
<Innerina> ma non era il viceversa che funzionava?
<Innerina> Probabilmente le cose sono cambiate dopo
<krabador> grub va, se vede l'altro sistema
<krabador> no
<krabador> sono sempre state cosi'
<Innerina> cmq sì, mi vede entrambi tranquillamente
<krabador> si installa per secondo, ubuntu
<Innerina> boh misteri, quando ho installato Seven dopo Ubuntu non m'ha fatto storie
<pdor> ciao qualcuno mi sa aiutare con xubuntu ? l'audio funziona e vedo l'icona del volume nel plugin indicatore, ma non posso alzarlo. ps forse ho incasinato i file di sistema nella home ricopiandoli con grsync  da un'altra installazione
<jester-> Innerina: ricordi male
<Innerina> ricordo che al tempo era il Grub precedente al 2
<Nicedream87> grazie ragazzi
<Innerina> cmq dettagli... vado
<Nicedream87> buona serata a tutti
<krabador> dettagli...
<mapreri> qualcuno ha un'idea del perchè writer mi continua a cambiare le 'i' in 'I' (i maiuscole) anche se la lingua del paragrafo è impostata in italiano? (ho il locale in inglese, tutto in inglese, l'unica cosa italiana è la lingua del paragrafo). cos'altro va a guardare?
<jester-> mapreri: sa di bug
<mapreri> jester-: passati gli esami investigo meglio (se mi ricordo).
<mapreri> (ovviamente ho controllato che non ci fosse la sostituzione delle I attiva nelle impostazioni)
<Viskio> No jester- che non me la chiede la password
<Viskio> clicco sulla rete e mi da errore
<Viskio> jester-: capito cosa intendo?
<jester-> Viskio: entra nel router e togli la protezione per prova
<jester-> se hai una wpa entetrprise la vedo dura
<pdor> ciao qualcuno mi puo' aiutare con l'icona dell'audio che non va? xubuntu 64 bit http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7629544/
<pdor> ciao,qualcunomipuo'  aiutare con l'audio dixubuntu che nonva?http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7629544/
<akis24> sera
<Innerina_> Devo configurare Pidgin per connettersi a questa chat in automatico... qual'é il server a cui si appoggia questo chan, esattamente?
<Innerina_> Freenode e poi?
<remix_tj> il canale è #ubuntu-it, il server è freenode
<Innerina_> Come non detto, era già impostato... dovevo solo aggiungere la chat
<Innerina> Ma nella 14.04 il Gestore Pacchetti non c'é più?
<krabador> Innerina, no, synaptic va installato
<krabador> di base fanno usare il software center
<Innerina> é meglio il software center o synaptic?
<krabador> Innerina, beh, con synaptic si ha una visione globale piu' approfondita
<krabador> software center, è filosofia appstore
<Innerina> Ah in effetti preferisco synaptic
<krabador> Innerina, ti consiglio synaptic alla grande
<krabador> synaptic tutta la vita
<Innerina> ma da terminale com'é, install synaptic?
<krabador> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Innerina> ok come immaginavo
<Innerina> Cmq come importo i preferiti di Firefox dalla home vecchia?
<krabador> Innerina, potevi esportarli in un file, e reimportarli poi in firefox
<krabador> https://support.mozilla.org/it/kb/Salvataggio%20e%20ripristino%20dei%20segnalibri
<krabador> puoi provare a prendere la .mozilla/firefox
<krabador> e metterla nell'installazione nuova
<Innerina> E' quello che ho pensato ma non vorrei portare dentro spazzatura che lo rallenta...
<Innerina> cmq non è una gran perdita, alcuni me li ricordo
<Innerina> più che altro la seccatura è dover rimettere le estensioni
<cristian_c> Innerina, so che firefox ha account sync
<Innerina> Sì, ma non l'ho mai usato
<krabador> se non impostato, prima di reinstallare non serve
<krabador> ecco
<Innerina> non mi garbano molto le tecnologie cloud
<krabador> Innerina, brava , tienietli stretti i tuoi dati
<krabador> meno gente se li passa, meglio è.
<Innerina> Non a caso ho un hd esterno :D
<Innerina> Ma Skype non è più sviluppato per Ubuntu essendo proprietario?
<krabador> Innerina, è di microsoft
<krabador> ma lo "sviluppano"
<krabador> per linux
<Innerina> Sì, da Synaptic vedo dei plugin, tipo per Pidgin... ma funzionano?
<Innerina> Cmq non c'é più l'applicazione vera e propria
<krabador> Innerina, per installare skype, devi abilitare i repositories partner
<krabador> Innerina, terminale ---- software-properties-gtk
<krabador> altro software
<krabador> abiliti partner
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<Innerina> Ok, ma è aggiornato a questa versione?
<krabador> si, praticamente è la stessa che trovi sul sito
<krabador> vista la lentezza dei rilasci per linux da parte di microsoft
<krabador> Innerina, in ogni caso , da aprile fino ad adesso non è cambiata ufficialmente , quindi quella del repo è la stessa
<Innerina> ah ecco
<Innerina> il pacchetto dei codec multimediali non riconosciuti come si chiamava esattamente? restricted-extras?
<krabador> Innerina, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Innerina> grazie
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<krabador> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<krabador> per il playback dei dvd
<Innerina> il playback cos'é esattamente?
<krabador> quando li vedi?
<max> Salve
<Innerina> ah
<Guest88379> Buonasera
<krabador> Innerina, :D
<krabador> Innerina, usi vlc?
<Guest88379> Avrei necessità di chiarire un dubbio tecnico sull'installazione di ubuntu su hd esterno
<Innerina> Sempre, è un must :P
<yvesBsAs> Guest88379 , buona sera, esponi il dubbio, la sfera di cristallo è in assistenza ;-)
<krabador> Guest88379, fondamentalmente lo attacchi, fai partire il supporto di installazione, specifichi la root, sull'hd esterno ,e  vai tranquillo
<krabador> Guest88379, devi installare il boot loader nell'hd esterno , se vuoi usare questa ubuntu solo quando lo inserisci, e puoi selezionare dal bios, il disco come prima periferica di boot
<Innerina> ma su dosbox non c'é neanche un file di configurazione per dirgli dove puntavano i percorsi dei giochi? -.-
<yvesBsAs> Innerina, per il supporto di parti "non ubuntu", devi entrare nella chat
<krabador> Innerina, heheheheheheh
<Innerina> ah scusa
<yvesBsAs>  /join ubuntu-it-chat
<Innerina> grazie
<yvesBsAs> de nada ;-)
<krabador> Innerina, beh, si, c'è il conf, per dirgli la cartella predefinita
<krabador> Innerina, ma puoi mettere i giochi da qualche parte, apri il terminale, cd cartella, e dosbox gioco
<krabador> e lui lo fa partire
<Innerina> Ho copiato quello vecchio... il problema è che non ricordo dove avevo messo i giochi
<Innerina> Ho trovato la cartella, per fortuna era nella Home che si è salvata O.o
<krabador> bene
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-12
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<lucaborgo> salve
<lucaborgo> ho appena installato ubuntu 14 e l'installazione è andata a buon fine ma al riavvio del pc quando accedo al mio utente inserendo la password lo schermo diventa nero
<ExPBoy> quindi non è andata a buon fine
<lucaborgo> beh buon fine in senso che non ci son stati problemi
<lucaborgo> coa devo fare ?
<jester-> lucaborgo: hai il menu diavvio grub al boot?
<lucaborgo> scusa ma fino ad oggi ho usato windows quindii non conosco bene ubuntu
<lucaborgo> cosa sarebbe ?
<jester-> lucaborgo: avviando il pc hai un menu di scelta avvio ?
<jester-> o ti sei segato winz e parte diretto linux
<aster-x> vorrei caricare in un dominio una serie di pagine html con rispettivo foglio di stile con ubuntu e da terminale. Che software è necessario? I rispettivi comandi?
<lucaborgo> ah no non ho dualboot
<lucaborgo> solo ubuntu
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> aster-x: accedi all'hosting tramite ssh e ci scarichi tutto quello che ti pare
<ExPBoy> (se hai accesso)
<jester-> lucaborgo: allora la boot tieni premuto shift/maiusc  ti apparirà il menu. pigi il tasto e,  cerchi la riga con quit slash e lasciano uno spazio aggiungi: nomoeset, quindi F10 pr prtire
<aster-x> ExPBoy, senza filezilla o menate del genere?
<ExPBoy> aster-x: se poi vuoi usare le menate usale
<aster-x> ExPBoy, grazie, ne faccio volentieri a meno. Ho usato menate per non scadere in linguaggio troppo "forbito" ;) . Grazie per il supporto provo subito.
<Montanaro> Buongiorno, chiedo consiglio per quale versione utilizzare: ho un netbook con windows 7 starter, 32 bit, 1gb ram, intel atom cpu n450 1.66 ghz. Chiedo consiglio, sono inesperto. Grazie
<jester-> Montanaro: lubuntu
<lucaborgo> ora parte ma non escono la  barra sopra e quella laterale
<lucaborgo> metto ubuntu 12.04 ?
<jester-> lucaborgo: che scheda video hai
<aster-x> ExPBoy, Sono nell'hosting ma da terminale come faccio a copiarci la cartella con tutto il sito?
<lucaborgo> nvidia 5700ve
<lucaborgo> è vecchia
<jester-> eh
<lucaborgo> ma ne ho altre
<lucaborgo> la devo cambiare ?
<jester-> lucaborgo: hai messo ubuntu normale?
<lucaborgo> si ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> lucaborgo: pc vecchio installerei lubuntu
<lucaborgo> ok ma prima provo ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> lucaborgo: vedi te ma non è che renda piu potente il pc
<lucaborgo> lo so ma non mi interessa renderlo piu potente
<jester-> lucaborgo: il sistema è lo stesso solo che lubutu ha grafica piu leggera e carice meno servizi
<lucaborgo> mi basta che partA
<jester-> vedi un po te
<lucaborgo> ho cambiato scheda video
<lucaborgo> vediamo se parte
<lucaborgo> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<lucaborgo> funziona
<lucaborgo> ma va lentissimo
<ExPBoy> aster-x: leggiti il manuale di ssh
<ExPBoy> lucaborgo: se il pc è lento è lento anche con *ubuntu
<lucaborgo> ma no prima con windows xp andava benissimo
<ExPBoy> la leggenda che ubuntu risciuscita i pc preistorici è falsa:)
<lucaborgo> è un pentium 4 con 4 gb di ram comunque
<ExPBoy> lucaborgo: e perchè l'hai tolto?
<lucaborgo> questo è un pc che uso per fare "esperimenti"
<ExPBoy> a ok
<jester-> lucaborgo: mi pare normale che vada lento
<lucaborgo> perchè ??
<aster-x> ExPBoy, sarà fatto
<jester-> per le ragione di cui sopra
<lucaborgo> quindi xp è piu leggero di ubuntu 14.04 ?
<jester-> lucaborgo: quanti anni ha xp?
<lucaborgo> 12
<jester-> lucaborgo: metti una linux di pari età e sarà piu o meno uguale
<jester-> lucaborgo: 12 anni significa che xp era stato progettato per i pc dell'epoca
<lucaborgo> giusto hai ragione
<jester-> dalla 13.10  è stata ridotta anche le retro compatibilità hardware
<lucaborgo> sto installando ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> lucaborgo: lubuntu
<lucaborgo> ah e poi ubuntu possiede un "task manager" per monitorare utilzzo di cpu e ram come windows ?
<ExPBoy> :(
<jester-> certo
<aster-x> Un sentito ringraziamento a ExPBoy che mi ha spronato nella giusta direzione indicandomi la documentazione. Problema risolto da terminale!  Il sito è in rete. Buona giornata al canale.
<ExPBoy> :)
<ExPBoy> bene
<jester-> ExPBoy: è in rete
<ExPBoy> eh
<lucaborgo> ubuntu 12.04 va benissimo
<lucaborgo> nn lagga per niente
<nuovoutente> buongiorno
<nuovoutente> avrei bisogno di un aiuto per installare ubuntu
<glpiana> nuovoutente, che problemi incontri?
<giordano> Salve a tutti/e, ho un piccolo problema non riesco a visualizzare i video e le foto sul mio ubuntu dopo averlo sincronizzato. come posso risolvere il problema? grazie
<giordano> la sincronizzazione la faccio con ubuntu e Nokia lumia 520.
<glpiana> giordano, con cosa cerchi di visualizzare?
<giordano> sincronizzo il telefono ma poi non mi va vedere le foto che ho fatto o che ho reggistratto sopra. quando clicco per visualizzarle mi da errore
<glpiana> giordano, che errore?
<giordano> come se non riconoscesse il formato delle foto.
<glpiana> giordano, cerca di essere meno vago. scrivi qui che errore da oppure posta una schermata
<glpiana> !image | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giordano> accidenti mi ritrovo proprio oggi senza il telefono, pensavo che fosse noto il problema. Vi chiedo se possiamo farlo domani. grazie e scusatemi ancora.
<pakihacker> ciao a tutti !
<krabador> salve
<pakihacker> qualcuno mi puo aiutare ad installare d link usb adapter dwa-131
<pakihacker> ??
<krabador> pakihacker, allora, per prima cosa , apri un terminale, manda sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<krabador> riavvii, inserisci il device
<krabador> mandi lsusb
<krabador> !pastebin | pakihacker
<ubot-it> pakihacker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pakihacker> adesso sono su windows !
<pakihacker> cmq  sono uno nuovo con ubuntu e non so come installare !
<krabador> pakihacker, torna quando sei su linux allora
<krabador> è piu' opportuno fare assistenza diretta al sistema
<pakihacker> su linx nn posso conettermi con internet !
<krabador> pakihacker, hai solo 'sta d-link per connetterti?
<pakihacker> ho preso un adattore di DLINK dwa-131 n nano usb adaptor , su windows funziona benissimo !
<pakihacker> è si
<krabador> pakihacker, non hai una porta lan?
<krabador> e la possibilità di procurarti un cavo?
<pakihacker> eh no  , sto con il wifi degli altri !
<pakihacker> ho dualboot win 7 e ubuntu !
<krabador> "!" ?
<pakihacker> ma mi puoi dire la guida come installare se è possibile ?
<pakihacker> ?
<krabador> pakihacker, scarica questo http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/l/linux-firmware-nonfree/linux-firmware-nonfree_1.14ubuntu1_all.deb
<krabador> te lo porti su ubuntu
<krabador> apri un terminale
<krabador> vai nella cartella in cui l'hai messo, con il comando cd
<krabador> una volta dentro la cartella in cui è posizionato il file
<krabador> digiti dpkg -i linux-firmware-nonfree_1.14ubuntu1_all.deb
<pakihacker> poi
<pakihacker> ?
<krabador> riavvii
<pakihacker> e dopo ?
<pakihacker> ma il driver ?
<krabador> pakihacker, è cosi' che si installa
<pakihacker> ah ok
<pakihacker> ma hai già le esperienze con dlink dwa-131 ??
<krabador> in linux, non si supporta la singola scheda, ma il chipset
<krabador> che nel caso del wireless hanno un firmware
<krabador> che, se non è liberamente ridistribuibile, da parte di chi lo realizza, va installato a mano e non si installa in automatico con l'installazione del sistema
<krabador> pakihacker, che ubuntu hai installato?
<pakihacker> 14 lts
<krabador> pakihacker, tutto quanto , lo devi fare a chiavetta disinserita
<pakihacker> in poche parole nn ho nessuna esperienza con ubuntu !
<krabador> e vuoi che sia discriminatorio?
<krabador> è un fisso, il pc?
<pakihacker> no un portatile !
<krabador> bello recente allora
<krabador> se hai preso una wireless key
<pakihacker> sai cosa il wifi interno del portatile è rotto in poche parole !
<krabador> pakihacker, ma tu hai controllato che non si sia disinserito
<pakihacker> è si percio ho preso un usb wireless esterno !
<krabador> oppure scollegato con uno dei 2 cavetti che sono agganciati?
<krabador> sicuro di aver controllato a dovere?
<pakihacker> si si !
<krabador> hai resettato il bios per vedere se riprendeva il firmware dal sistema?
<pakihacker> ma perche l avevo buttato per terra il netbook !
<glpiana> O.o
<pakihacker> il wifi interno è daneggiato fisicamente !
<krabador> hai cercato il ricambio ufficiale, che magari ti costava di meno della key?
<pakihacker> no
<krabador> pakihacker, sicuro di aver bisogno di un computer, visto che lo lanci per terra?
<krabador> un po' di domande cosi'....
<glpiana> lol
<pakihacker> ahhah no xke nn adava su backtrack etcc
<pakihacker> cazzate varie !
<krabador> ah, ecco, non hai esperieenza con ubuntu, ma usavi backtrack....
<pakihacker> la mia categoria nn è questa , io so tutto sulla sicurezza dei siti !
<pakihacker> uso windows da tanti anni !
<pakihacker> mi hanno detto di provare linux !
<pakihacker> vabeh cmq adesso vado via , cia0 !
<krabador> pierosg, da boston non conviene un freenode usa?
<pierosg> krabador, non cambia assolutamente niente imo
<pierosg> anche perchè mi connetto da locale, nonho bisogno di stabilità o altro
<mdmiko> http://www.ilmessaggero.it/PRIMOPIANO/CRONACA/bolzano_ostello_giovent_amp_ugrave_precipita_finestra/notizie/741387.shtml
<cristian_c> !chat | mdmiko
<ubot-it> mdmiko: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mdmiko> lo so
<mdmiko> era un utente di questo canale
<mdmiko> e volevo dirvelo
<mdmiko> il suo nick era nannes
<mdmiko> vabè la notizia l'ho data, vi saluto
<mdmiko> condoglianze a chi lo conosceva
<Simodium> salve
<Simodium> che "funzionalità" deve avere il mio bios per permettere l'ibernazione?
<cristian_c> Simodium, quale pc possiedi?
<Simodium> so che non posso sfruttarla col pc che sto usando, ma ho intenzione di cambiare pc e volevo capire se mi serve qualcosa in particolare per usare l'ibernazione
<cristian_c> Simodium, beh, ti posso dire che su pc anche vecchi sono riuscito ad attivarla
<cristian_c> Simodium, però ti dico che su *buntu non c'è di default
<cristian_c> e va attivata manualmente
<Simodium> sì, lo so, ho trovato le istruzioni
<cristian_c> Simodium, per quanto rigurda il bios ho letto di problemi con i bios uefi, ma ormai li fanno tutti così
<Simodium> volevo giusto capire se dipende da qualcosa nel bios
<cristian_c> Simodium, più che altro dipende dal dual boot
<Simodium> in che senso?
<cristian_c> per il resto, passo la palla a chi ha più esperienza
<Simodium> cioè, so cos'è il dual boot
<cristian_c> Simodium, nel senso che su win 8 l'iberanazione è attiva di default
<cristian_c> e mi pare che si chiami 'avvio rapido'
<Simodium> ok, ma credo che qualcosa nel mio pc non supporti l'ibernazione
<cristian_c> nel senso che win 8 non viene mai spento, ma ibernato di default, cosicché ci mette poco a caricare quando si accende il pc
<cristian_c> Simodium, che pc è?
<Simodium> domanca più specifica?
<Simodium> *domanda
<Simodium> desktop comunque
<cristian_c> Simodium, ok, un assemblato?
<Simodium> sì, e lo sarà anche il prossimo
<cristian_c> Simodium, quale scheda madre?
<Simodium> P5N-E SLI
<Simodium> (quella attuale)
<cristian_c> è vecchiotta
<Simodium> sì, lo so, infatti intendo sostituirla
<Simodium> mi confermi che in pratica l'ibernazione dipende dal firmware del bios?
<Simodium> la possibilità di ibernare, intendo
<cristian_c> Simodium, ho cercato nelle faq della mobo
<Simodium> cristian, ti risparmio tempo: voglio solo verificare se la prossima mobo che intendo acquistare mi permetterà l'ibernazione (ovviamente non la compro per questo motivo)
<cristian_c> Simodium, googlando escono diverse discussioni sull'argomento
<Simodium> sì, ho cercato anche sul forum, forse sbaglio le parole chiave
<cristian_c> Simodium, è molto semplice, fai una ricerca in merito alla mobo che desideri acquistare
<Simodium> in realtà avevo posto la prima domanda apposta per capire da cosa dipende la possibilità di ibernazione, in modo che poi avrei potuto restringere la ricerca
<Simodium> nel senso... se mi dici che il bios deve avere una funzionalità X, io vado a consultare le caratteristiche della scheda madre e vedo se c'è X
<Simodium> non so se è chiaro
<cristian_c> Simodium, ma il pc si riavvia o esce?
<cristian_c> Simodium, dovrebbe essere supportata su tutti i moderni pc/mobo
<Simodium> oh ok, perfetto
<Simodium> grazie mille
<cristian_c> ovviamente non posso darti la sicurezza matematica
<Simodium> però è già qualcosa :)
<cristian_c> quindi, prendilo per quello che è
<Simodium> no problem
<cristian_c> Simodium, ripeto, fai ricerche sulla mobo che desideri acquistare
<cristian_c> Simodium, sulla tua attuale è uscita tanta roba
<Simodium> sì sì, le farò comunque
<cristian_c> quindi per quella mobo il problema è noto
<cristian_c> Simodium, mi è venuta anche un dubbio
<cristian_c> Simodium, il problema è quello che ho indicato?
<Simodium> in realtà non ho nessun problema
<cristian_c> Simodium, quando attivi l'ibernazione, al pc sono collegati dispositivi usb?
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> <Simodium> so che non posso sfruttarla col pc che sto usando, ma ho intenzione di cambiare pc e volevo capire se mi serve qualcosa in particolare per usare l'ibernazione
<cristian_c> <Simodium> ok, ma credo che qualcosa nel mio pc non supporti l'ibernazione
<Dominy> CIao ragazzi ho scaricato la versione 14.04 di Ubuntu, ma per qualche strano motivo non mi riconosce più il Router WiFi eccetto tramite Ethernet. Mi serve una mano
<krabador> Dominy, allora, apri un terminale
<Dominy> aperto
<krabador> manda sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> rfkill list
<krabador> iwconfig
<krabador> e incolla tutto il contenuto
<krabador> dei 3 comandi
<krabador> su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Dominy
<ubot-it> Dominy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dominy> allora al primo è uscito
<Dominy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7634324/
<Dominy> con iwconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/7634335/
<Dominy> mentre rfkill list non mi da risultato
<Dominy> riavvio un secondo il pc
<Dominy> OK sono tornato
<krabador> sicuro che non hai niente da rfkill list ?
<Dominy> se scrivo rfkill list non mi esce nulla
<Dominy> mi esce d'inserire un altro codice normalmente
<krabador> Dominy, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source linux-firmware-nonfree
<krabador> Dominy, al termine, puoi staccare il cavo lan, e riavviare
<Dominy> sta scaricando
<Dominy> ok
<Dominy> o.o credo abbia funzionato
<Dominy> cos'ho fatto di preciso?
<krabador> installato il driver
<Dominy> funge
<krabador> bene
<Dominy> Ma il codice che mi hai dato cos'era?
<krabador> "il codice" ?
<Dominy> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source linux-firmware-nonfree
<Dominy> lo chiamo codice io ._.
<Benedetto> Ciao ragazzi
<krabador> Dominy, l'installazione del driver
<Benedetto> Ho un problema
<Dominy> ahh
<krabador> Benedetto, chiedi
<Dominy> ok grazie
<Benedetto> Qualcuno gentile pio aiutarmi?
<Benedetto> Grazie
<jester-> !qualcuno | Benedetto
<ubot-it> Benedetto: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Benedetto> Nel momento della selezione utente mettto la mia password ma non parte come mai?
<Benedetto> Ma se premo esc posso rimetterla
<Benedetto> Ma nulla
<Benedetto> Nemmeno la mod provvisoria parte
<gegio> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gegio> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<Benedetto> Grazie a chi mi dedichera il tempo!!
<Benedetto> Per piacere
<krabador> Benedetto, ha iniziato a farlo da un certo punto?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Benedetto
<ubot-it> Benedetto: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Benedetto> Si di punto in bianco
<jester-> Benedetto: apri un terminale
<jester-> anzi control-alt-F2
<jester-> e autenticati
<Benedetto> Ok lo faccio in diretta
<Benedetto> È un problema se nella tastiera mi manca la lettera A?
<jester-> e dove è finita
<krabador> se è nella password, si
<jester-> ma anche se non è nella pass
<Benedetto> Ecco nn mi fa scrivere la password
<Benedetto> No nn è nella password perfortuna
<jester-> poi come lo cancelli .Xauthotity
<jester-> .Xauthority<+
<Benedetto> Nulla
<Benedetto> Non ce un modo per entrare ovviando il log in
<Benedetto> E poi togliere le password?
<jester-> Benedetto: allora avvia in modalità ripristino, al menu attivi la rete e vai in root. quindi dai: rm .Xauthority
<jester-> exit
<jester-> e parti normale
<Benedetto> Non posso scrivere la a
<Benedetto> Copia incollla si puo fare?
<jester-> Benedetto: che ti manca la a è a dri poco comica
<jester-> Benedetto: da shell non c'è copia incolla
<Benedetto> E lo so raga
<jester-> Benedetto: diciamo che senza la a è abbastanza inservibile
<Benedetto> Il pc è vecchio ed ho messo ubunto per farlo girare meglio
<jester-> pia illusione
<Benedetto> Eh me sa di si
<jester-> Benedetto: la pass la scrive ma non la vedi
<Benedetto> Come si apre il terminale?
<Benedetto> Ho staccato un tasto e lo uso come a
<Benedetto> Cosi poi devo fare xautority no?
<jester-> Benedetto: che ho scritto sopra?
<jester-> e .X maiscuola
<jester-> e punto prima
<jester-> e prima ancora rm che vuol dire cancella
<Benedetto> Nulla niente a
<jester-> Benedetto: e intanto che ci sei anche: dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Benedetto> Eccomi raga
<Benedetto> Ho staccato il modem per sbaglio
<Benedetto> Oddio che devo fa
<Mitch> Ciao, avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<Mitch> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Mitch
<ubot-it> Mitch: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mitch> grazie
<Mitch> praticamente ho installato l'ultimo ubuntu disponibile
<Mitch> devo attaccarci una stampante, epson stylus dx7400,
<Mitch> ho cercato i driver per linux li ho installati ma la stampante non funziona
<Mitch> la vede, addirittura lo scanner funziona
<jester-> Mitch: dove li hai piati i driveri
<Mitch> tramite xsane
<Mitch> li ho presi dal sito epson
<jester-> xsane è per lo scanner
<Mitch> si
<jester-> Mitch: penso che ci siano river per stampante e scanner separati
<Mitch> è per dire che la stampante c'è e ubuntu la vede e sa anche utilizzarne lo scanner ma non stampa
<Mitch> certo, ma dello scanner non ho installato i driver
<Mitch> solo installato xsane e da solo si è accorto che era anche scanner e funzia
<Mitch> mentre la stampante me la vede, mi dice di scegliere i driver che voglio però quello del sito epson non funziona
<jester-> Mitch: vedi se puo servire http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonMulti
<Mitch> o meglio, posso selezionarlo e mi dice ok ma quando gli chiedo di farmi una pg di prova o una stampa da documento non la fa
<Mitch> grazie
<Mitch> in caso vi trovo sempre qui :)
<jester-> certo
<frapersia> salve
<frapersia> qualcuno può darmi retta?
<frapersia> helpme
<frapersia> non riesco a connettere  un pc datato dove ho installato Xubuntu con wireless
<frapersia> veramente nemmeno con ethernet
<jester-> frapersia: tipo scheda wifi?
<frapersia> credo sia questa Network COntroller : Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<jester-> !broadcom | frapersia se non hai connessione segui per uso cd
<ubot-it> frapersia se non hai connessione segui per uso cd: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<frapersia> senti scusa ma come si fa la barretta dalla tastiera?
<krabador> frapersia, la barretta^
<krabador> ?
<enry44> a
<frapersia> si, dal comando lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 quella barretta come diavolaccio si fa
<krabador> shift
<frapersia> ah...ok
<krabador> e tasto a fianco all'uno
<frapersia> non me la fa
<frapersia> la barretta dritta ne con shift e l'altra fa lo slash classico
<frapersia> do invio e mi cancella tutto
<frapersia> tutta la stringa
<frapersia> ah ok ho fatto
<frapersia> sono deficente
<frapersia> scusa
<frapersia> ok
<frapersia> dove la trovo sta cartella
<DD3my> frapersia, che problemi hai?
<francokernel> ciao a tutti ho appena installato la derivata lubuntu,mi chiedo se è utile attivare il firewall ufw
<francokernel> ...
<francokernel> molto gentili,cortesi
<Djpasracing> Buona sera
<Djpasracing> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con l'installazione ?
<Djpasracing> Windows non mi apre unetbootin mi da errore win32
<krabador> Djpasracing, che windows, scusa?
<Djpasracing> Windows 7
<Djpasracing> Grazie per aver risposto krabador
<krabador> !usbwin | Djpasracing
<ubot-it> Djpasracing: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Djpasracing> Lo scarico dal link presente nella guida
<krabador> allora usa questo
<krabador> è il piu' indicato da windows
<Djpasracing> Ti ringrazio provo con questo e,ti faccio sapere domani,com'è andata
<Djpasracing> Come mai poi mi da l errore win 32?
<Djpasracing> Sarà ke ho l architettura a 64 bit.?
<krabador> Djpasracing, di base no
<krabador> ma forse manca qualcosa
<Djpasracing> Vabbe provo  usbwin senza impazzire
<Djpasracing> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Djpasracing> Ciao krabador e grazie mille
<krabador> Djpasracing, di niente, in bocca al lupo
<krabador> torna , se hai problemi
<Djpasracing> Ok domani senz altro ti farò sapere voglio avvicinarmi a Linux perché sono appassionato e vorrei imparare ad essere hacker
<krabador> Djpasracing, "essere hacker " non si impara
<krabador> se parti con questo presupposto, non lo diventerai mai
<Djpasracing> Lo si diventa allora?
<krabador> Djpasracing, scusami, che idea hai dell'hacker, e di fare hacking?
<Djpasracing> Di saper programmare e di entrare in qualsiasi rete ecc... È di conoscere più possibile su questo campo
<Djpasracing> Sbaglio?
<krabador> sbagli
<krabador> e della grossa
<krabador> sei giovane, vero?
<krabador> max 25 anni
<Djpasracing> Si bravo indovinato
<krabador> quello che intendi tu, è cracking
<krabador> non è haking
<krabador> hacking
<krabador> ovvero, sfruttare le vulnerabilità per scopi personali non per forza leciti
<Djpasracing> Si dell etica hacker già avevo letto
<krabador> si, ma non è una sottocategoria
<krabador> essere hacker è quello
<Djpasracing> Infatti non mi interessa fare illeciti
<krabador> Djpasracing, dai, installa linux, e comincia a scoprire il sistema operativo
<Djpasracing> Ok e già un inizio
<krabador> una volta che te ne sarai fatto una certa idea, saprai da solo come continuare
<krabador> Djpasracing, essere curioso è un buon inizio
<Djpasracing> Se lo uso in live posso sfruttarlo come se lo,avessi installato?
<Djpasracing> Non vorrei causare problemi hai dati salvati sul portatile
<krabador> Djpasracing, praticamente si
<krabador> è limitato allo spazio ram
<krabador> in installazione e prestazione
<krabador> Djpasracing, per la cronaca, le wpa-psk2 crittografate, non le buchi.
<Djpasracing> Ahahahah
<Djpasracing> Volevo installare il pacchetto backtrack
<Djpasracing> Ma mi leggi nel pensiero?
<krabador> quella è una distro a se
<krabador> e non se ne parla qui
<Djpasracing> Si però ho letto ke su ubuntu si ci può installare un pacchetto
<Djpasracing> Comunque a me serviva aircrack
<krabador> gli under 25 che nominano la parola hacker, hanno solo in mente di farsi i fighi a far vedere di saper bucare le wifi
<krabador> fai pure, accomodati
<Djpasracing> Era solo per provare
<Djpasracing> Certo non mi interessa solo quello...
<Djpasracing> Era per iniziare a testare poi so ke comunque ho molto da studiare
<Djpasracing> Infatti ero indeciso se partire con il c o prima col Python
<Djpasracing> Ho già un infarinatura di turbo Pascal e dell HTM 4
<krabador> Djpasracing, c è un linguaggio fondamentale, ma non proprio alle prime armi
<krabador> è avanzato
<krabador> python ha già delle caratteristiche simili a java, nella programmazione
<krabador> e un po' piu' indicate per un principiante
<krabador> anche se ti consiglio vivamente di iniziare con java
<Djpasracing> CPt  inoltre a scuola ci insegnarono un po' di assembler
<Djpasracing> Quindi Java per iniziare? Linux ha qualke compilatore già installato?
<krabador> linux è solo un kernel, le varie distribuzioni, tra cui ubuntu, permettono di installarne una marea
<krabador> Djpasracing, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<Djpasracing> Grazie ancora
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> Djpasracing, per favore, cerca di consultare solo documentazione ufficiale
<Djpasracing> Ok
<krabador> solo rendendoti conto di com'è fatto il sistema, puoi iniziare a fare "come ti pare" :D
<Djpasracing> Grazie per il consiglio
<Djpasracing> Adesso devo andare però mi piacerebbe ancora parlare con te
<krabador> Djpasracing, torna tranquillamente qui in canale, nei prossimi giorni
<Djpasracing> Buonanotte allora e grazie tante ancora
<Djpasracing> Alla prox,allora ciaoooo :-D
<Innerina> Ho installato dei puntatori per mouse ma il Tweak Tool non me li riconosce...
<krabador> Innerina, ogni giorno cadono vasi di fiori dai piani alti di edifici.
<Innerina> Ahahah cmq non so se dipende dal fatto che ho messo solo quello gnome (sto dal mio amato fallback) :D
<krabador> Innerina, non saprei, non l'ho usato molto, ma probabilmente non gli piace il formato
<Innerina> può darsi, da gnome-look non specificano fino a quando sono supportati
<Innerina> e cmq è sempre quello vecchio che fino alla precedente andava
<Innerina> Ah ecco perché... è finita nella cartella delle icone... ma allora come si chiama la cartella dei puntatori?
<Innerina> Ho capito come funziona
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-13
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<sniperwolf> ciao ragazzuoli...mi sapete dire come si può mettere un'icona nella barra delle notifiche per poter "comandare" le uscite vga e hdmi sulla 14.04?
<sniperwolf> in più ho un altro problema...se tengo attaccato sia vga al monitor che hdmi alla tv ogni volta che avvio il pc sul monitor mi da "nessun segnale
<sniperwolf> mi tocca staccare la presa hdmi per vedere sul monitor
<glpiana> sniperwolf, per la questione schermo in avvio, vedi se hai la possibilità di impostare lo schermo predefinito e prova a vedere se la cosa risolve il problema
<glpiana> sniperwolf, per l'icona nella barra delle notifiche, dimmi che interfaccia grafica utilizzi
<sniperwolf> ciao glp
<sniperwolf> glpiana:  ho la 14.04 con unity
<sniperwolf> però non riesco a trovare dove rendere prefinito lo schermo in avvio
<glpiana> sniperwolf, aspetta che avvio vbox
<glpiana> allora non lo avvio
<sniperwolf> glpiana: ci sei ancora?
<glpiana> sniperwolf, sì, avvio vbox a questo punto
<sniperwolf> x lo schermo predefinito problema risolto...
<glpiana> sniperwolf, come?
<sniperwolf> bastava attendere qualche secondo in + e al login di ubunto compare il segnale vga :)
<glpiana> ok
<sniperwolf> se non è connessa l'hdmi visualizzi la schermata anche subito all'avvio..dal bios in poi diciamo
<sniperwolf> se invece sono connesse entrambe le prese il segnale vga al monitor compare solo al login di ubuntu...va benissimo lo stesso
<sniperwolf> per quanto riguarda l'icona "scorciatoia" da mettere vicino all'orologio?
<sniperwolf> per poter comandare le 2 uscite video intendo..
<glpiana> sniperwolf, un attimo che guardo, non uso unity e devo aspettare che si avvii vbox
<sniperwolf> ok
<glpiana> sniperwolf, niente, non riesco a entrare nelle modifiche della barra in alto su virtualbox
<sniperwolf> quindi devo entrare nella sezione monitor per modificare giusto? unica via è quella..
<glpiana> sniperwolf, non ho detto che è l'unica via, ho detto che non ho potuto cercarne una
<queequeg> ragazzi come posso aggiornare il sistema alla versione 14.04 da dvd????
<sniperwolf> beh..intanto lo metto nel launcher laterale...
<glpiana> queequeg, avvia da dvd, fai partire l'installazione e dovrebbe proporti l'aggiornamento del sistema. se così non fosse affrontiamo la cosa
<queequeg> ok glpiana ci tento
<queequeg> quale file devo selezionare???
<glpiana> queequeg, file?
<queequeg> si le varie voci contenute nel dvd... non so se mi spiego
<queequeg> da windows si avviava tutto in automatico, l'autoplay
<glpiana> queequeg, no, non capisco. devi avviare il pc con dentro il dvd e fare partire la procedura di installazione
<glpiana> windows? ma che c'entra windows?
<queequeg> ok
<nihal> qualcuno se la cava in ruby?
<glpiana> !chat | routes
<ubot-it> routes: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<routes> sry ty
<Nicedream87> buongiorno ragazzi!
<Nicedream87> avrei bisogno di una vostra mano per due problemi
<Nicedream87> sono un neofita di ubuntu, non ho mai utilizzato sistemi linux fino ad ora
<Nicedream87>  e mi servirebbe capire come trasportare le icone sul desktop, come installare programmi non presenti nel ubuntu software center, come disintallare etc
<cristian_c> Nicedream87, ora, non ti consiglio di installare applicazioni esterne al software center, se non strettamente necessario
<cristian_c> Nicedream87, disinstalli le applicazioni sempre dal software center
<cristian_c> Nicedream87, per quanto riguarda le icone sul desktop, non ho capito quale interfaccia grafica stai utilizzando
<Nicedream87> purtroppo non riesco a trovare programmi professionali di video editing, ne ho trovato uno che si chiama "cinelerra" non presente nel software center
<Nicedream87> per la grafica, non saprei
<cristian_c> Nicedream87, qualcuno di preofessionale c'è
<cristian_c> Nicedream87, poi dipende da cosa intendi per 'professionale'
<cristian_c> è tutto basato sulle tue esigenze
<Nicedream87> editing non lineare, compositing 3d post-produzione, transcoifica
<cristian_c> !programmi
<ubot-it> Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<cristian_c> vediamo un po'
<Nicedream87> non voglio tornare su winzo!!!!!
<cristian_c> Nicedream87, che male c'è ad usare windows?
<cristian_c> un dual boot non è un'ipotesi sbagliata
<cristian_c> Nicedream87, comunque, hai già provato con kdenlive?
<Nicedream87> ho il dual boot ma non voglio più usarlo
<cristian_c> non ne capisco il motivo
<Nicedream87> ho un curriculum di bestemmie, e ore di lavoro perso
<cristian_c> Nicedream87, poi c'è anche openshot
<cristian_c> e pure pitivì
<cristian_c> tutti non lineari
<cristian_c> oltre a cinelerra, che però non si trova nei repo ufficiali del sistema
<cristian_c> Nicedream87, poi ovviamente c'è lightworks
<cristian_c> ma comunque si parla di software presenti nei repo di ubuntu
<Nicedream87> grazie sei gentilissimo
<Nicedream87> e per le icone sul desktop?
<cristian_c> Nicedream87, non ho capito se stai usando unity, kde o altro
<Nicedream87> come posso informarmi?
<Nicedream87> Gallium 0.4 on NV96
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Nicedream87, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Nicedream87, e digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Nicedream87> cristian_c: ubuntu
<Nicedream87> ma non posso trasportarli dalla dash al desktop?
<cristian_c> Nicedream87, sei su unity
<cristian_c> Nicedream87, ma non ha senso
<cristian_c> unity non è fatto per avere i lanciatori sul desktop
<cristian_c> in quanto c'è già il launcher
<Nicedream87> capisco, la dash posso portarla verticalmente come mac?
<cristian_c> Nicedream87, la dash? Ma non riempie tutto lo schermo la dash?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> quando aperta
<ExPBoy> già
<ExPBoy> Nicedream87: magari intendi dire la barra laterale a sinistra?
<Nicedream87> si scusate
<ExPBoy> attualmente la barra di unity non mi pare sia possibile modificarla
<Nicedream87> (sono un neofita)
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, infatti
<cristian_c> unity è abbastanza bloccato (non tutto, eh)
<cristian_c> se uno sceglie unity è di solito per avere proprio quella configurazione lì
<cristian_c> launcher sulla sinistra e dash per la ricerca
<Nicedream87> ok
<Nicedream87> grazie ragazzi
<Nicedream87> Buona giornata!! grazie ancora
<ExPBoy> bho
<Cube_> ciao
<davide> chi fu
<maxmin> buona sera a tutti ho un problema ho istalla ubuntu ma quando lo avvio sembra che ci siano problemi grafici cioè lo schermo lampeggia e il led dell indicatore wirless cambia colore ogni mezzo secondo cosa posso fare ??
<maxmin> help ??
<christianodona22> ciao
<maxmin> cristianodona mi aiuti ??
<kingstone> salve
<Redblood> buon pomeriggio
<Redblood> una domanda, ho tirato giu l'ultima distro di ubuntu
<Redblood> e la vorrei mettere su usb
<Redblood> che procedimento devo seguire?
<davide> usa unebootin
<davide> scusa unetbootin
<frapersia> salve
<frapersia> dovrei configurare un pcdatato
<frapersia> wireless
<frapersia> xubuntu
<frapersia> non connette internet
<frapersia> la scheda di rete è la Broadcom 4411
<frapersia> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<frapersia> il pc è un compaq nx 7300
<frapersia> se attacco ethernet non lo rileva
<frapersia> la spia wireless sul pc ha una luce accesa fissa
<frapersia> ao
<frapersia> non c'è nessuno?
<frapersia> #ubuntu-it
<frapersia> bho
<frapersia> vabè
<krabador> frapersia, ?
<sniperwolf> ciao a tutti raga..
<krabador> salve
<sniperwolf> ciao krabador
<sniperwolf> ieri ho installato su un pc desktop la 14.04... tutto ok...portata oggi al suo proprietario che...ha già fatto una cavolata...
<sniperwolf> alla scheda video sono collegati in vga monitor e in hdmi la tv...il tipo ha flaggato il duplica desktop ed ora si ritrova una risoluzione enorme su entrambi i display
<sniperwolf> naturalmente se stacca la presa hdmi dal pc la risoluzione sul monitor vga torna normale..ma appena ricollega la hdmi si incasina di nuovo...
<krabador> sniperwolf, impostazioni ---- display, e puoi risistemare la cosa
<frapersia> °ubuntu-it
<frapersia> #ubuntu-it
<frapersia> quindi?
<sniperwolf> krabador il problema è che se tiene scollegata la hdmi sul monitor la risoluzione è ok...ma se la ricollega si scazza ancora..
<sniperwolf> però tenendo scollegata la hdmi naturalmente rileva solamente il monitor...quindi nn può deflaggare il duplica desktop....o sbaglio?
<krabador> frapersia, che cosa stai facendo per favore?
<krabador> sniperwolf, puoi andare a settare il duplica o continua, in impostazioni ---- monitor
<sniperwolf> spe..arrivo
<frapersia> devo installare un pacchetto come faccio?
<frapersia> bcmwl-kernel-source
<frapersia> dove lo trovo
<frapersia> devo attivare una scheda wireless
<frapersia> aiutateme
<krabador> frapersia, non hai la possibilità di attaccarti in lan?
<frapersia> no
<frapersia> sennò l'avevo già fatto
<frapersia> e me l'ero scaricato
<frapersia> :)
<frapersia> ci sto perdendo la testa da 5 giorni
<frapersia> o sono deficente
<frapersia> o risolvo
<krabador> si, ma molto semplicemente
<krabador> se io ti dico come installarlo, dove te lo scarichi?
<frapersia> dal pc da dove sto parlando su una pennetta
<frapersia> me lo passo nell'altro pc
<frapersia> cioè io mò sto con un mac
<frapersia> e devo attivà la scheda del pc
<frapersia> non posso scaricare sto driver su una pennetta e caricarlo nell'altro e poi dall'altro in dos avviare sta benedetta scheda?
<frapersia> sigh...
<krabador> frapersia, hai dipendenze
<krabador> devi scaricare anche quelle
<krabador> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> frapersia, ti serve anche questo
<krabador> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/linux-firmware-nonfree
<krabador> sempre che tu abbia 14.04
<frapersia> ho xubuntu
<frapersia> dipendenze?
<krabador> si
<frapersia> che vuoldì
<krabador> frapersia, in italiano ,per favore
<frapersia> scusa
<frapersia> cosa vuol dire dipendeze
<frapersia> dipendenze pardon
<krabador> che ci sono altri pacchetti, segnalati dal link che ti ho dato, che se non sono installati, non va il pacchetto che devi installare
<frapersia> ok
<frapersia> allora intanto scarico quelli che mi hai dato
<frapersia> grazi
<frapersia> e
<frapersia> oddio sono un sacco di cose
<frapersia> ok
<krabador> il secondo puoi scaricarlo ed installarlo senza problemi
<krabador> l'altro, se non ci sono i 3 pacchetti che dice di necessitare
<krabador> non andrà.
<andre__> ciao a tutti !! mi servirebbe una mano
<krabador> chiedi
<Guest5721> su consiglio di un amico ho provato ad installare ubuntu su un pc per provarlo un po
<Guest5721> solo che all'avvio lo schermo rimane nero, vedo solo il cursore del mouse
<krabador> guest13207, elenca le caratteristiche del pc, per favore, e specifica la versione di ubuntu
<Guest5721> non so se puo aiutare o è un ''problema'' comune, ma durante l'installazione non vedo le scritte correttamente
<Guest5721> azz.. dove le trovo ? ? o.o
<krabador> Guest5721, non sai che pc è , e che versione di ubuntu hai?
<krabador> è tuo il pc?
<Guest5721> è un pc che hanno scartatato, e su window non potevo accedere per mi mancavano le psw
<Zorzo804> Quindi attualmente sul pc c'è solo ubuntu?
<Guest5721> si
<Guest5721> parte gia come prima partizione
<Zorzo804> Il grub ti appare all'avvio?
<Guest5721> sarebbe scusa...
<Zorzo804> Diciamo in parole povere che è la lista dei sistemi operativi installati sul pc
<krabador> Guest5721, senza informazioni, non puoi ricevere assistenza
<Guest5721> no, parte subito linux
<Zorzo804> Ma se hai solo ubuntu non credo che appaia
<Guest5721> dai.. allora rinstallero xp e prendo i dati del pc
<Zorzo804> Ok, va direttamente sul cursore o ti appare qualcos altro prima?
<krabador> Guest5721, dal supporto di installazione, se parte correttamente, puoi fare prova ubuntu, aprire un terminale e mandare sudo lshw
<Guest5721> scermata viola con la scritta ubuntu in mezzo che carica, poi va sulla pagina nera
<krabador> se ha la porta lan, quel pc, ed hai un cavo, da prova ubuntu puoi entrare qui
<krabador> è praticcamente una sessione del sistema operativo
<Guest5721> ok, sposto mouse e tastiera e arrivo
<Zorzo804> Come dice giustamente krabador puoi provare la live
<Guest5721> datemi qualche minuto
<Innerina1> Domanda... Quando dovrebbe uscire Gnome 3.12 stabile?
<krabador> Innerina1, è stabile adesso
<guest5721> tornato, nulla nemmeno cosi
<krabador> ma in ubuntu 14.04 non hanno fatto in tempo
<guest5721> anche dal cd con prova non va
<Zorzo804> Non si avvia la live?
<krabador> guest5721, scusa, ma come hai installato ubuntu?
<Innerina1> Ma quindi installandolo dai ppa di Gnome 3 dovrebbe essere sicuro?
<guest5721> in che senso ?
<krabador> guest5721, nell'unico senso, ovvero , come ha installato ubuntu?
<guest5721> messo il cd, parte subito il caricamento e poi scegli cosa fare se provarlo o installarlo
<krabador> Innerina1, ancora con i ppa?
<krabador> !chat | Innerina1
<ubot-it> Innerina1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<guest5721> ci sono altri modi ?
<Innerina1> ok
<krabador> guest13207, se non va la prova, tende a non partire neanche l'installazione
<krabador> in quanto carica sempre l'ambiente grafico
<krabador> e quasi tutti i protocolli
<krabador> guest5721, reinserisci il cd , al menu di selezione, premi f6 e seleziona nomodeset
<krabador> fai poi partire "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<Zorzo804> Guest5721 non è che stai provando una versione di ubuntu a 64bit su un pc con processore da 32?
<krabador> Zorzo804, non partirebbe neanche il cd in boot
<krabador> darebbe subito errore
<Zorzo804> Ok krabador
<guest5721> sulla versione sono sicuro, ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386
<guest5721> ora provo
<krabador> guest5721, se il pc è una risulta, potrebbe avere 10 anni
<krabador> o piu'
<krabador> con quelle macchine , ubuntu , non è la soluzione migliore
<krabador> ci sono derivate piu' indicate
<krabador> come xubuntu o lubuntu, quest'ultima è la piu' leggera delle ubuntu
<Zorzo804> Krabador dici che non ha i requisiti minimi hardware?
<krabador> Zorzo804, se non proprio i requisiti, problemi di compatibilità
<krabador> di componenti
<Zorzo804> Giusto
<guest5721> non ci riesco.. boh.. leggevo sul forum, potrebbe essere un problema di bios ?
<guest5721> non so quanti anni possa avere, almeno 6 o 7 tutti
<krabador> guest5721, scusami, ma "installa" parte tranquillamente
<krabador> ?
<guest5721> installa e credo che ne carica una parte perche all'avvio parte il sistema e la pagina di ubuntu che carica
<guest5721> comunque credi che con una delle versioni scritte sopra vada ?
<krabador> guest5721, hai sicuramente meno problemi, ma se non so dove lo devi installare, è solo aria fritta
<guest5721> heheh si si ovvio
<krabador> guest5721, dove l'hai preso , ti hanno detto almeno di che hanno è?
<krabador> *anno
<guest5721> sono pc da ufficio, me lo sono fatto dare per sostituire un pc che usano i miei per vedere le loro cose
<guest5721> ora come ora non so dirti veramente nulla
<Innerina1> C'é qualche cartella di .mozilla che conserva i preferiti?
<Innerina1> Purtroppo non ho usato la funzione importa preferiti
<krabador> Innerina1, te lo dicevo l'altro giorno, prova a sostituire proprio la cartella .mozilla che hai nel sistema, con quella del backup
<krabador> Innerina1, non ascolti molto quanto ti viene detto...
<Innerina1> eh ma non voglio incasinare un sistema pulito...
<Innerina1> cmq proverò
<krabador> Innerina1, se fai solo quello, solo firefox puo' risentirne, se succede qualcosa
<Innerina1> sì infatti
<krabador> cancelli la .mozilla,  e reinstalli firefox
<Innerina1> Oppure semplicemente salvo la cartella nuova e sostituisco
<Innerina1> prima di procedere
<krabador> tra le tante cose...
<guest5721> grazie per il supporto, se riesco ad avere i dati del pc o comunque a fare andare lubuntu provo a farvi sapere !!
<guest5721> scusate il disturbo e grazie !!!
<Innerina1> krabador: ma non c'é la funzione esporta preferiti?
<krabador> guest5721, di niente
<Innerina1> Trovo solo Sync...
<krabador> puoi fare sync
<krabador> o esporta
<Innerina1> No, trovato da dove si fa
<krabador> Innerina1, http://i57.tinypic.com/2cgh5ih.png
<Innerina1> Sì ho trovato subito
<Innerina1> te l'ho detto poc'anzi
<krabador> non ti sto dando dell'idiota
<krabador> ma forse pretendi che le risposte arrivino immediatamente , piuttosto che richiedere un certo margine di tempo
<Innerina1> no no non è quello, me la so cavare anche da sola
<Innerina1> è che non mi ricordavo prima
<Innerina1> perché l'ho già fatto altre volte
<krabador> Innerina1, questo è il canale ufficiale di supporto ad ubuntu, seleziona meglio le domande, allora.
<Innerina1> Sorry
<krabador> perchè "No, trovato da dove si fa" mentre l'interlocutore si sta adoperando , non è il massimo
<Innerina1> ok risolto, andava sostituito anche il secondo file, quello profiles.ini
<Innerina1> sennò non riconosceva il profilo
<frapersia> devo installare il pachetto kernel per la scheda bcm 4311
<frapersia> qualcuno ha link da passarmi?
<frapersia> broadcom 801 14e4
<frapersia> 4311
<frapersia> wifi
<frapersia> devo riattivare una scheda wireless
<frapersia> di un pc  vecchio
<frapersia> che monta xubuntu
<frapersia> la LAN non funziona
<frapersia> ethernet
<Innerina1> Risolto pure col cestino che aveva file bloccati da cancellare
<frapersia> perfavore
<frapersia> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Innerina1> dica
<frapersia> mi servono i driver per riattivare una scheda wifi broadcom 4311
<frapersia> dove li prendo?
<cybernova> frapersia, che ubuntu?
<frapersia> xubuntu
<frapersia> comesi vede la versione
<frapersia> mi sembra 12
<frapersia> .0
<frapersia> sudo apt-get purge b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer firmware-b43-lpphy-installer firmware-b43legacy-installer bcmwl*
<frapersia> quando metto questo comando mi dice che non c'ho i pacchetti
<frapersia> non rileva niente
<frapersia> mi manca tutto
<frapersia> anche le dipendenze
<frapersia> :(
<cybernova> frapersia, stai combinando un macello
<cybernova> frapersia, intanto la versione di ubuntu si vede col comando: lsb_release -a
<frapersia> si da 5 giorni
<frapersia> ubuntu 14.4
<frapersia> 14.04
<frapersia> lts
<frapersia> trusty
<cybernova> frapersia, 32 o 64 bit?
<frapersia> penso 32
<frapersia> come si vede
<cybernova> frapersia, uname -a
<frapersia> non c'è scitto
<cybernova> !pastebin | frapersia
<ubot-it> frapersia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybernova> riporta l'output li e posta in canale il link
<frapersia> è?
<frapersia> io chatto da un computer e lavoro su un altro
<frapersia> mi è impossibile copiare e incollare
<cybernova> frapersia, nell'output c'è qualcosa tipo x86_64?
<frapersia> i686
<frapersia> no
<cybernova> deciditi
<Innerina1> Quello è 32 bit (i686)
<Innerina1> se ricordo bene
<frapersia> non c'è x86_64
<frapersia> allora è 32
<Innerina1> esatto
<frapersia> :)
<cybernova> frapersia, installa questo: http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_018-2_i386.deb
<cybernova> con sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb
<cybernova> vedi se ha tutte le dipendenze
<Innerina1> Intanto ho risolto anche con la directory di DosBox e pure quella di Lives
<cybernova> frapersia, poi una volta che l'installazione di quel pacchetto è andato a buon fine, installa questo: http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/b/b43-fwcutter/firmware-b43-installer_018-2_all.deb
<cybernova> se anche l'installazione di questo è andato a buon fine, riavvia la macchina
<frapersia> il nome pacchetto qual'é?
<frapersia> dove dici sudo dpkg -i
<cybernova> frapersia, quello che ti ho fatto scaricare
<frapersia> l'ha installato
<cybernova> frapersia, ok e il secondo?
<frapersia> lo sto scaricando
<frapersia> un at
<frapersia> nel secondo dice package installazione fallita
<cybernova> frapersia, altre informazioni non ho la sfera magica
<frapersia> errors were encountered while processing
<frapersia> dpkg error processing package firmware-b43-installer
<cybernova> frapersia, non riesci a fare una foto dell'output e postarlo qui?
<frapersia> ok
<frapersia> ma come se fa la foto co xubuntu
<frapersia> porca vacca
<frapersia> spe
<frapersia> e come faccio a inserire una immagine qua
<frapersia> la foto l'ho fatta
<cybernova> !image | frapersia
<ubot-it> frapersia: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Innerina1> O su Tinypic
<Innerina1> Imageshack.us ora è un trial -.-
<cybernova> frapersia, http://it.tinypic.com/
<frapersia> http://imagebin.org/313620
<frapersia> ho allegato
<frapersia> link
<frapersia> [IMG]http://i60.tinypic.com/2qj9a88.jpg[/IMG]
<frapersia> lo vedete?
<cybernova> frapersia, si si vede
<frapersia> quindi?
<cybernova> frapersia, quindi devi scaricare questo file: http://lwfinger.com/b43-firmware/no_net_install_bcm43xx_firmware.tar.bz2
<cybernova> scompattarlo e seguire quanto scritto nel file README
<cybernova> per poterlo installare
<frapersia> ok
<cybernova> frapersia, una volta fatto quello, dovrebbe funzionare il tutto dopo un reboot della macchina
<cybernova> notte
<frapersia> mi dice command not founf
<frapersia> found
<frapersia> riavvio lo stesso?
<frapersia> bho vabbè
<frapersia> niente non funziona
<frapersia> grazie lo stesso
<frapersia> :(
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-14
<rd_> hi, there is someone there?... i've some problems...
<luisal> buondì
<luisal> posso chiedere aiuto?
<luisal> ho problemi con l'installazione dei driver di una stampante
<akis24> giorno
<alfred> ciao, non riesco più a visualizzare la memoria della fotocamera. per piacere sapreste aiutarmi a risolvere.
<alfred> grazie.
<cristian_c> alfred, da quando accade questo?
<alfred> ora
<cristian_c> alfred, solo da oggi?
<cristian_c> ieri fungeva?
<ExPBoy> alfred: come la leggi?
<alfred> -l'ultima volta che ho scaricato le foto avevo la versione precedente di ubuntu (diverse settimane fa)
<ExPBoy> alfred: come la leggi?
<alfred> col cavetto in dotazione alla macchina connetto la camera al pc via usb
<cristian_c> alfred, hai impostato la modalità di collegamento sulla fotocamera?
<ExPBoy> e non ti compare nulla?
<alfred> non c'è modalità fotocamera. è sempre andata in automatico e riconosciuta dal pc.
<ExPBoy> prova acambiare orta usb
<ExPBoy> porta
<alfred> si è sempre visualizzata l'icona della fotocamera appena collegavo il cavetto.
<alfred> ora non più
<alfred> (cambiato porta. niente.)
<ExPBoy> ora è connessa?
<alfred> no
<ExPBoy> allora connettila e poi da terminale digita lsusb
<alfred> pure col cellulare non riesce più a connettersi.
<cristian_c> alfred, non ho parlato di modalità fotocamera
<ExPBoy> questo da quando hai aggiornato hai detto
<cristian_c> ho chiesto in quale modalità hai impostato la fotocamera
<serverino> alfred, ha una memoria estraibile?
<alfred> tutto è successo dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento recente rilasciato da ubuntu.
<alfred> si memoruy card
<alfred> cristian_c: non capisco che intendi per "modalità"
<serverino> puoi far vedere solo la memory al pc con un adattatore?
<cristian_c> alfred, quale aggiornamento? Hai detto che il problema si è verificato oggi
<cristian_c> -,-
<alfred> non ho mai dovuto cambiare "modalità" fino ad ora.
<cristian_c> alfred, la fotocamera ti permette di impostato il tipo di collegamente al pc
<cristian_c> alfred, controlla
<alfred> oggi perchè oggi ho connesso per la prima volta la fotocamera dopo l'aggiornamento.
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> alfred, quale aggiornamento? Hai detto che il problema si è verificato oggi
<alfred> cristian_c: ora provo a controllare, ma ti ripeto non ho mai dovuto cambiare impostazioni alla fotocamera quando scaricavo le foto...
<alfred> ..e inoltre anche con lo smartphone succede lo stesso problema.
<cristian_c> alfred, un controllo non fa di certo male, così magari ci dici com'è impostata
<alfred> non può essere una questione di impostazioni.
<cristian_c> alfred, sono problemi simili
<alfred> si controllo.
<cristian_c> alfred, invece che fare supposizioni, è meglio controllare
<alfred> ho acceso la macchina, ma che devo controllare?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> alfred, la fotocamera ti permette di impostato il tipo di collegamente al pc
<cristian_c> *impostare
<cristian_c> stessa cosa si fa sui cellulari
<alfred> senti
<cristian_c> !senti
<ubot-it> senti, siamo volontari, la nostra pazienza non e' infinita. O collabori oppure RTFM e GIYF.
<alfred> in impostazioni ho trovato "connessioni"
<cristian_c> ok
<ExPBoy> wow
<cristian_c> controlla in Connessioni
<alfred> entro e c'è "Usb", "Video", "Autotrasf"
<cristian_c> usb
<ExPBoy> alfred: scusami per mia curiosità ma che versione di ubuntu usi?
<cristian_c> video è per collegare la fotocamera alla tv o simile
<alfred> vado in "usb" e c'è "PTP" e "Mass storage"
<cristian_c> alfred, qual'è selezionata?
<alfred> c'è la spunta su PTP-
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> alfred, mass storage
<alfred> (versione unity)
<ExPBoy> ecco perchè non va
<cristian_c> boh, vediamo
<cristian_c> mass storage è corretto comunque
<alfred> ok allora cambio in mass storage?
<ExPBoy> alfred: per versione intendo 13.10 , 14.04 ....
<alfred> l'ultima
<alfred> quella di aprile
<alfred> 14.04
<ExPBoy> 14.04?
<cristian_c> alfred, io la tengo sempre impostata su mass storage la mia
<ExPBoy> ook
<alfred> riconnetto, riconsce la periferica
<alfred> vedo le foto.
<alfred> ok grazie ragazzi. gentilissimi
<alfred> ma perchè questo cambiamento???
<ExPBoy> lol
<alfred> è dovuto alla nuova versione di ubutnu?
<ExPBoy> alfred: secondo me inavertitamente hai cambiato i settaggi
<alfred> mmm ... dubito.
<alfred> anche del cell?!?!?! ..... dubito.
<ExPBoy> alfred: ok dubita
<alfred> :)
<alfred> vabeh misteri dell'informatica
<cristian_c> ma va?
<alfred> grazie e un saluto a tutti.
<ExPBoy> eh
<alfred> buon lavoro-
<alfred> a proposito dei misteri...
<alfred> prima il pc riconosceva la macchina
<alfred> appariva l'icona della macchina con la marca pure
<cristian_c> alfred, qui non c'è nessun dipendente
<alfred> ora l'icona è una semplice connessione usb senza nome.
<cristian_c> alfred, infatti è vista come periferica usb
<alfred> (NB: intendevo lavoro nel senso di impegno in quello che fate nel rispondere a tutti noi che vi poniami i nostri problemi. )
<cristian_c> come una pendrive
<alfred> si esatto.
<alfred> come una pen drive.
<cristian_c> alfred, beh, se provi a impostare su PTP e poi apri software come shotwell, vedi le foto?
<alfred> ma allora perchè prima invece riconosceva tutto?
<alfred> devo provare! grazie.
<cristian_c> alfred, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picture_Transfer_Protocol
<alfred> leggo
<cristian_c> PTP on Linux and other free software/open source operating systems is supported by a number of libraries, such as libgphoto and libptp, libraries used by applications such as digiKam and F-Spot.
<cristian_c> se invece vuoi montarlo come filesystem va impostato su 'mass storage'
<cristian_c> probabilmente nell'ubuntu precedente avevi installato delle librerie
<alfred> capisco.
<alfred> senti ora ho bisogno di modificare una foto per fare un formato tessera.
<alfred> per  montarla su un file world
<alfred> che programma mi consigli?
<monna> ciao
<monna> come funziona qui?
<cristian_c> !lineeguida | monna
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lineeguida'
<cristian_c> !regolamento
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> !chiedi | monna
<ubot-it> monna: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<monna> non hoicapito cos è un messaggio di away
<cristian_c> !away
<ubot-it> i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<monna> allora, io cercando di installare lubuntu 14.04 tramite live disc ogni vlts ricevo l'errore 5:input/output e crasha l'installazione nel punto dove mi chiede di inserire l'utente principale, ho provato a cambiare hard disk ma non è servito a nulla, stessa cosa per quanto riguarda il lettore dvd. Ho letto che potrebbe essere l'immagine corrotta e in effetti md5sum rileva gli hash non corrispondenti ma io da quel file .iso sono già riu
<monna> altro computer, quindi non trovo il problema, potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> monna, scrivi bene
<cristian_c> ' Ho letto che potrebbe essere l'immagine corrotta e in effetti md5sum rileva gli hash non corrispondenti ma io da quel file .iso sono già ri'
<cristian_c> non si capisce l'ultima parte
<monna> da dove non si capisce?
<cristian_c> monna, hai detto che gli hash non corrispondono
<monna>  ho usato il programma  md5sum per controllare se gli hash corrispondevano a quelli che sono quelli corretti secondo il sito di ubuntu
<monna> gli hash del file iso da me scaricato
<cristian_c> e poi?
<monna> e qusti erano diversi ma io avevo già usato questo file .iso per installare lubuntu su un altro computer quindi dubito che sia un problema del dvd
<monna> o del ifle .iso
<cristian_c> monna, fai una controprova
<cristian_c> monna, ma hai usato lo stesso cd?
<monna> si
<cristian_c> monna, prova a rimasterizzare
<monna> ok
<cristian_c> su un supporto vergine e possibilmente di qualità
<monna> infatti sto riscaricando
<cristian_c> lol
<monna> spero che funzioni
<cristian_c> !md5 | monna
<ubot-it> monna: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> monna, secondo link
<monna> lo so
<monna> infatti ho confrontato con quelli ed erano diversi
<cristian_c> mmmm
<Ab3L> ciao. ho settato debconf per fargli usare le finestre kde invece che lo standard "dialog" per avere qualcosa di esteticamente più carino. Solo che con gli apt-get upgrade, per esempio, ho il messaggio d'errore seguente:
<Ab3L> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-ab3l" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Ab3L> La finestra si apre lo stesso e il lavoro che dev'essere svolto sembra andare comunque a buon fine. Tuttavia il messaggio è alquanto seccante. Siccome non voglio cambiare l'owner di kdecache-ab3l, non è che conoscete qualche stratagemma per raggirare il problema (senza dover ritornare allo standard dialog)?
<cristian_c> Ab3L, ola
<Ab3L> ciao cristian_c.
<cristian_c> Ab3L, sinceramente non so come hai impostato debconf
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ho selezionato "kde" come tipo frontend  e "media" come priorità alle domande da porre.
<cristian_c> Ab3L, non conosco debconf (se non di nome), quindi prova a leggere la documentazione, il problema potrebbe risiedere lì
<Ab3L> cristian_c: nel man si parla di "debconf(7)". Sai cosa vuol dire quel 7 ?
<cristian_c> Ab3L, è la classificazioni dei comandi nel man
<cristian_c> *e
<cristian_c> Ab3L, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_%28Unix%29
<cristian_c> uhm
<Ab3L> grazie
<cristian_c> np
<sin> hola!come tolgo la sessione ospite su 14.04 senza fare casini?
<cristian_c> sin, perché toglierla?
<sin> perchèin mia assenza nn voglio che venga usata
<cristian_c> uhm
<sin> cim metto una password?
<cristian_c> sin, puoi impostare una password a monte
<cristian_c> nel bios ci sono opzioni specifiche e differenziate
<sin> ?,non è quella di accesso al mi account?
<cristian_c> sin, ho visto che si può impostare una password alla sessione guest, almeno credo
<cristian_c> sin, si può fare anche di meglio
<cristian_c> sin, cioè, disattivare la sessione guest
<cristian_c> sin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2056311
<sin> vado
<cristian_c> sin, a parte che l'utente guest non può accedere dati o modificare impostazioni di sistema
<cristian_c> *ai
<sin> la scorsa volta ho provato a modificare quel documento e ho dovuto "formattare " tutto
<cristian_c> tipo installare/rimuovere applicazioni
<cristian_c> sin, cos'hai fatto?
<maxmin89> buon giorno ... ho istallato ubunto ed ho un problema con la grafica lo schermo lapeggia cosa possso fare ?'
<cristian_c> !ubunto
<ubot-it> Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<sin> ho messo nel doc. lightdm.conf false e mi è successo un casino.io voglio soltanto che non si usi internet
<cristian_c> sin, ok
<cristian_c> sin, è molto facile
<cristian_c> sin, basta agire sulle proprietà della connessione
<cristian_c> maxmin89, quando lampeggia?
<maxmin89> quasi sempre quando muovo il mause o quando apro nuove finestre
<sin> come faccio?
<cristian_c> maxmin89, usi unity?
<cristian_c> sin, dal network manager
<cristian_c> sin, seleziona la tua connessione e modifica l'impostazione per l'utilizzo della connessione
<maxmin89> ho scaricato la versone 14.04
<cristian_c> maxmin89, con unity?
<maxmin89> che cosa è ?? l ho istallata da cd
<cristian_c> !unity | maxmin89
<ubot-it> maxmin89: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<benedetto> ciao ragazzi
<benedetto> è posssibile installare ubuntu tramite deamon tool?
<cristian_c> benedetto, cos'è 'deamon tool'?
<benedetto> un programma per montare un file immagine ed usarlo come cd
<cybernova> benedetto, no, non è possibile
<cristian_c> benedetto, vuoi installare da .iso?
<benedetto> cosa mi serve?
<cristian_c> *direttamente
<benedetto> in sostanza chiedevo se semplicemnete con il ps e scaricato ubuntu potevo installarlo e formattare il pc
<benedetto> pc
<benedetto> tipo tra 2 min finisco il dowlload
<cristian_c> benedetto, vuoi installare direttamente da .iso?
<benedetto> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> benedetto, rispondere alla domanda, magari :)
<benedetto> che vuol dire .iso
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<benedetto> capito stiamo alle base basi
<cristian_c> benedetto, ma non hai scaricato il file .iso di ubuntu?
<benedetto> nono nn partizione
<benedetto> ma solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> benedetto, ?
<benedetto> sisi
<benedetto> quelllo
<cristian_c> benedetto, cioè, senza cd/dvd/usb?
<benedetto> si
<cristian_c> ok
<benedetto> purtroppo
<benedetto> ma nn partizioni non lo voglio proprio windows
<ami__> :-)
<cristian_c> benedetto, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> benedetto, io ho capito che vuoi semplicemente risparmiare un cd/dvd o un supporto usb per la live
<giulianodr> buongiorno, ho un pc asus aspire con windows 8. vorrei istallare ubuntu (non è la prima volta) ma ho letto che si deve creacre una chiavetta USB con a bordo l'immagine di ubuntu e serve un programma che gira sotto linux? ho capito bene?
<cristian_c> benedetto, ecco qui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<cristian_c> se ho inteso bene quello che vuoi fare
<giulianodr> grazie ma quindi devo avere già istallato ubuntu?
<cristian_c> giulianodr, se vuoi usare l'usb come live, ti serve
<cristian_c> giulianodr, no, non è necessario
<cristian_c> le applicazioni sono multipiattaforma o comunque presenti in winz
<giulianodr> ok grazie
<cristian_c> per creare la pendrive bootabile
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, ho scaricato un file .tar.gz, l'ho già decompresso e ho creato la cartelle con in sorgenti .so, adesso cosa devo fare? in internet dicono di usare il comando ./configure, ma non succede niente
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, non ho capito, che c'entra .so?
<cristian_c> (che non di certo sorgenti)
<cristian_c> *non sono
<cybernova> Drizamanuber, di solito c'è un file che si chiama README o qualcosa del genere all'interno che spiega come fare
<Drizamanuber> cybernova: non c'è il readme
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ma che devi fare?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: all'interno della c
<cristian_c> ?
<Drizamanuber> voglio installare mupen
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ma non c'è nei repo?
<Drizamanuber> mupen64, emulatore nintendo
<cristian_c> !info mupen
<ubot-it> Package mupen does not exist in saucy
<Drizamanuber> i repo li trovo in synaptic
<Drizamanuber> ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !repository | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Mupen64Plus
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: su quella pagina mi dice di fare sudo ./install.sh ma il terminale mi dice: sudo: ./install.sh: comando non trovato
<cristian_c> Andare nella hompage del progetto e scaricare il file zippato con i binari (con la dicitura bin nel nome del file).
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, l'hai fatto?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: sto facendo
<cristian_c> lol
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: sono andato nella pagina di mupen64 ho scaricato mupen64plus-bundle-linux64-2.0-ubuntu.tar.gz, ho decompresso il file scaricato in una cartella
<Drizamanuber> adesso digito sudo ./install.sh e mi dice comando non trovato
<Drizamanuber> non ci sono file con .bin, ma uno con .in e 5 con .so
<cristian_c> <Drizamanuber> cristian_c: sto facendo
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ma da dove l'hai scaricato allora?
<cristian_c> lol
<Drizamanuber> nella mia cartella dei giochi
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, da, non in
<Drizamanuber> ho creato la cartella mupen e li ho scaricati li, naturalmento il comando sudo ./install.sh l'ho dato da questa cartella
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, _da_ dove li hai scaricati
<cristian_c> ?
<Drizamanuber> da qui http://code.google.com/p/mupen64plus/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c>  	64-bit Linux ubuntu-friendly binary for Mupen64Plus v2.0
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ci sono i binari all'interno
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, e ci ho trovato pure il file install.sh
<Drizamanuber> non trovo 64-bit ecc
<cristian_c> mupen64plus-bundle-linux64-2.0-ubuntu.tar.gz
<cristian_c> -,-
<Drizamanuber> ok
<cristian_c> era anche scritto
<Drizamanuber> cercavo friendly
<cristian_c> lol
<Drizamanuber> scusa, ma sono un po' stordito
<Drizamanuber> penso che ormai lo avrai anche capito
<Drizamanuber> lel
<Drizamanuber> lo
<Drizamanuber> lol
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ma poi hai risolto il problema maledetto della doppia scheda grafica amd nel portatile hp?
<cristian_c> oppure continui a friggerci le uova?
<Drizamanuber> no, finalmente l'ho risolto, http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-proprietary-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx/126513#126513 grazie a questo link
<Drizamanuber> adesso devo solo stare attento, quando faccio gli aggiornamenti a depennare i driver fglrx
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ma hai disattivato la seconda scheda grafica?
<cristian_c> oppure continui a usarle tutte e due contemporaneamente?
<cristian_c> quella integrata e quella dedicata
<Drizamanuber> le uso tutte e due
<Drizamanuber> non so come fare a disinstallarla
<Drizamanuber> *disattivarla
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sì, che il modo ti era stato indicato
<cristian_c> così abbassi tempratura e aumenti la durata della batteria
<cristian_c> *temperatura
<Drizamanuber> adesso la temperatura è attorno ai 70 gradi
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, è alta
<cristian_c> ci friggi le uova, va beh che è estate
<cristian_c> ma ti brucia il processore alla lunga
<cristian_c> devi portarla a 50°, almeno d'estate
<cristian_c> in idle
<cristian_c> 60° massimo
<cristian_c> se la usi
<cristian_c> *lo
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, utilizza vga_switcheroo per disattivare l'una o l'altra
<Drizamanuber> non riusciresti a indicarmi di nuovo il modo per disattivarla,
<Drizamanuber> sei troppo avanti, grazie
<cristian_c> volendo puoi anche installare l'interfaccia grafica, che però non si trova nei repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, te l'abbiamo detto un miliardo di volte
<cristian_c> ma ci hai sempre ignorati
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Vga_switcheroo
<Drizamanuber> te l'ho detto che sono stordito, scuaa
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, aspetta, non la utilizzare
<Drizamanuber> scusa
<cristian_c> non la seguire
<Drizamanuber> ok
<cristian_c> per un semplice motivo
<cristian_c> che funziona solo con i driver open
<cristian_c> mentre tu hai detto che hai installato i proprietari
<Drizamanuber> ok quindi dovrei togliere quelli proprietari e poi fare la procedura che mi hai appena detto, giusto?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, per ora non fare nulla
<cristian_c> per evitare casini
<Drizamanuber> ok, posso provare a installare ubuntu su una partzione che ho vuota e provare da li senza installare i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ma scusa, ma dal catalyst control center non hai opzioni per gestire?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sì, su quella vuota va bene
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, di default vengono usati i driver open, cioè i radeon
<Drizamanuber> si ci sono, ma non funzionano, ho provato più volte ma niente da fare
<cristian_c> Driver Catalyst: l'ultima versione del driver proprietario permette la gestione della grafica ibrida di AMD/ATI.
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, e in Driver aggiuntivi, prima di seguire la guida di askubuntu, avevi dei driver proprietari?
<cristian_c> oppure li hai scaricati tramite ppa o da sito amd?
<cristian_c> ah, ho visto, li hai scaricati dal sito amd
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, allora fai una cosa, tu provi su una partizione vuota ad hoc, con ubuntu appena installato
<Drizamanuber> ok cristian_c ma se aggiorno i driver, poi torna a friggere, preferisco lasciare così questa partizione , visto che è accettabile per ora
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, infatti, non toccare niente
<Drizamanuber> si, sono stufo delle uova al tegamino
<Drizamanuber> eheheheheh
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, crea una partizione aggiuntiva se hai spazio su disco
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, poi ci installi ubuntu
<Drizamanuber> ho già una partizione da 10 gb vuota
<Drizamanuber> utilizzo quella
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, appena installato, il sistema userà i radeon di default, cioè i driver open
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ok
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, a quel punto, segui questa guida wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Vga_switcheroo
<Drizamanuber> come faccio a usarli? non si installano durante l'installazione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, oppure questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call
<cristian_c> fanno due cose diverse le due guide
<Drizamanuber> meglio se provo con ubuntu 12.04 o 14.04?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, cosa non si installa?
<Drizamanuber> i driver radeon
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, i driver radeon sono preinstallati
<cristian_c> il sistema utilizza normalmente i driver open
<cristian_c> se tu non attivi i proprietari
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, dunque, le due guide wiki hce ti ho linkato sono state testate con la 12.04
<Drizamanuber> ok, quindi una volta installato devo caricare i driver che mi propone?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, quindi su quella partizione da 10 GB, io installerei la 12.04
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, no, devi lasciare gli ooen
<Drizamanuber> ok provo con il 12
<Drizamanuber> e lascio gli open
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, il sistema già usa gli open, se tu non attivi i i proprietari da driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, dopo aver installato il sistema segui la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Vga_switcheroo
<Drizamanuber> quindi installo ubuntu e poi segue le guide che mi hai appena detto
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sono due guide diverse che fanno cose diverse
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sarebbe meglio usare la prima, perché ti permette di usare o una o l'altra
<Drizamanuber> comincio con switcheroo, appena sono pronto mi riconnetto
<cristian_c> mentre la seconda spegne completamente la vga dedicata
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ok
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, in Ulteriori risorse c'è il link alla GUI di vga switcheroo
<Drizamanuber> ok uso la prima, ma quale scheda scelgo? adesso metto in paste il risultato di grep vga
<cristian_c> anche se la gui non è presente nei repo
<cristian_c> ma comunque potrebbe semplificarti la vita invece di usare la riga di comando
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, allora, quella integrata è meno potente
<cristian_c> quella dedicata la usi per cose impegnative, tipo giochi
<Drizamanuber> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7643651/
<cristian_c> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5650/5750 / 6530M/6550M] (rev ff)
<cristian_c> questa è più potente
<cristian_c> ed è sicuramente la dedicata
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, poi la guida ti permette di disattivare l'una o l'altra quando ti fa comodo
<Drizamanuber> ok ma poi parte in automatico quando uso i giochi o devo impostaarla ogni volta?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, infatti praticamente fa uno switch tra una e l'altra
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, non parte in automatico
<Drizamanuber> ok
<cristian_c> Le versioni più recenti del kernel Linux sono in grado di supportare la grafica ibrida. Se la propria macchina dispone di un selettore hardware, attraverso il flag vga_switcheroo è possibile passare da una GPU all'altra.
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, non è come bumblebee
<Drizamanuber> non conosco bumblebee
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, fai conto che è una specie di levetta
<Drizamanuber> ok, quindi semplice e immediato
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, una levetta a due posizioni
<Drizamanuber> nessun problema, bene
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, la guida non è semplice da seguire
<Drizamanuber> vado piano e passo passo
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, io aggiungerei anche la gui
<Drizamanuber> o madonna adesso cominci a parlare ostrogoto
<Drizamanuber> come si aggiunge una gui?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, nel senso, puoi seguire la guida wiki
<Drizamanuber> ah ok
<cristian_c> ma se avessi problemi, si cerca la gui
<cristian_c> anche se qui non se ne può parlare
<Drizamanuber> capito
<cristian_c> perché non è nei repo
<cristian_c> la gui è l'interfaccia grafica
<Drizamanuber> i repo sono i programmi che trovo dentro synaptic?
<Drizamanuber> eheheh pensavo fosse una GUIda
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, i repository sono dei depositi dove si trovano i pacchetti che installi con il software center o con synaptic
<cristian_c> relativi alla versione di ubuntu in uso
<cristian_c> quando usi apt-get install, usi i repository di ubuntu
<Drizamanuber> comincio a capire qualcoda
<Drizamanuber> *qualcosa
<cristian_c> !info gedit
<ubot-it> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.3-0ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 482 kB, installed size 2567 kB
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install gedit scaricherà il pacchetto dai repository e lo installerà nel sistema automaticamene
<cristian_c> +t
<Drizamanuber> gedit ce l'ho già
<cristian_c> era un esempio
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto
<cristian_c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Drizamanuber> capito
<Drizamanuber> allora so 'usare' i repo
<Drizamanuber> prima di installare ubuntu sulla nuova partizione però volevo risolvere il problema di mupen
<Drizamanuber> ho già fatto sudo ./install.sh, e ha funzinato, ma poi mi da questo
<Drizamanuber> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7643693/
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, l'ha lanciato ma hai degli errori
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, comunque, questo non è il canale gikusto per parlarne
<cristian_c> qui si tratta solo di pacchetti ufficiali presenti nei repo di ubunu
<cristian_c> +t
<Drizamanuber> in chat
<cristian_c> !chat | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> ok
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> vorrei sapere se posso usare questa pagina sul mio lubuntu 12.04 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#A12.04.4_.2B-_13.10_Hardware_Enablement_Stack_Policies_and_Procedures
<naxil> visto che ho 2kernel vecchi e uno mainline
<sergios> salve a tutti! ho fatto un casino (altrimenti non sarei qui :P) ho installato qgis ma essendo una versione vecchia ho trovato questa guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3169219&mobile=off senza però disinstallare la vecchia versione e adesso non parte più! soB
<naxil> sergios, di solito se aggiorni un programma non dovrebbe andare in conflitto se non disinstalli la ver precedente
<naxil> sergios, leggi qui
<naxil> http://qgis.org/it/site/forusers/alldownloads.html#ubuntu
<sergios> naxil in realtà non so se l'ho proprio aggiornato: da terminale ho dato "sudo apt-get update" poi "sudo apt-get install qgis python-qgis" il programma si è avviato e ho notato che era una vecchia ver. quindi ho googlato e ho trovato la guida sul forum e quindi ho dato da ter "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntugis/ubuntugis-unstable" poi "sudo apt-get update" e infine "sudo apt-get install qgis"
<sergios> e adesso non parte!
<sergios> naxil si ho seguito proprio da qui i primi comandi che ho dato
<sergios> naxil | AWAY ma non sapevo cosa fare in merito a "Per poter installare le nuove versioni è necessario aggiungere alcuni repositories esterni. Per farlo puoi aggiungere una delle stringhe che iniziano con deb al file /etc/apt/sources.list oppure puoi aggiungere i repositories attraverso l’interfaccia grafica presente su Ubuntu (fai attenzione alla versione di Ubuntu installata sul tuo computer)." quali stringhe ???
<enzotib> !away | naxil|AWAY
<ubot-it> naxil|AWAY: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<sergios> enzotib per capire, | away indicava solo lo stato di naxil, esatto? se avessi citato solamente naxil il messaggio gli sarebbe stato indirizzato in caso esatto?
<sergios> intendevo in ogni caso
<enzotib> uhm, non lo so, probabilmente no, dato che ha modificato il nick
<sergios> k
<sergios> faccio un'altra domanda è lecito chiedere qui aiuto per qgis?
<sergios> non in merito al programma in se ma alla sua installazione
<sergios> adesso se provo a lanciare da terminale digitando "qgis" mi dice "/usr/bin/qgis.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libqgis_core.so.2.2.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<aiutubuntu> Ciao amici, sapete se esiste un programma che consenta di filmare video da webcam hd con ubuntu?
<enzotib> sergios, se non l'hai installato da repo, allora non è lecito
<ugone> aiutubuntu, prova vokoscreen
<aiutubuntu> ok provo grazie
<sergios> aiutubuntu google ti è amico forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=578411&p=4570808&hilit=Guvcview#p4570808
<sergios> enzotib in realtà la prima volta che l'ho installato stava nei repo ufficiali (e il prog funzionava, sob!!!)  solo in seguito seguendo la guida nel forum di ubuntu ho aggiunto "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntugis/ubuntugis-unstable"
<enzotib> sergios, e allora rimuovilo
<sergios> mmm
<sergios> enzotib intendi rimuovere il repository o il "nuovo qgis"
<sergios> enzotib appena ho aperto ubuntu software center per rimuovere (l'uno o l'altro) mi è comparso un messaggio dove mi chiedeva di risolvere un problema di conflitto per la nuova versione del programma ho dato ok ma un nuovo mess mi dice "Operazione di pacchetto non riuscita" e nei dettagli
<sergios> enzotib ...  "Operazione di pacchetto non riuscita. Installazione o la rimozione di un pacchetto software non riuscita." nei dettagli http://paste.ubuntu.com/7644213/
<sergios> http://imagebin.ca/v/1Pu3iSRiFMw4
<francis> qundo prova a scaricare qualcosa dall'ubuntu software cente mi compare questo errore: There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks..... chi mi aiuta?!?
<francis> -grazie
<jester-> francis: apri in terminale
<jester-> francis: sudo apt-get update e poi metti quello che esce nel pastbin
<jester-> !paste | francis
<ubot-it> francis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francis> ok.. solo un momento
<francis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7644344/
<jester-> francis: sudo software-properties-gtk
<jester-> francis: cambia server, clicchi-->altro-->itlaia__uno italiano
<francis> non mi escono server italiani
<ubuntubest> salve
<jester-> francis: altro-->itlaia clicca l +
<jester-> che si apre
<ubuntubest> se volessi scaricare ubuntu 13 come dovrei fare ?
<mirko_> Salve
<mirko_> gentilmente qualcuno mi sà spiegare perchè firefox continua a bloccarsi
<francis> jester.. ok ho fatto, ora controllo se ho risolto
<jester-> ubuntulog: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> mirko_: versione?
<mirko_> pensavo fosse problema di ...ho reistallato 10.04 ma nulla il problema persiste sia con firefox e chronodium
<mirko_> firefox 2
<jester-> mirko_: la 10.04 è scaduta da un bel pezzo
<francis> jester-.. ora non mi comprare il tasto installa nel ubuntu software center ma solamente "use this source"
<jester-> non è manco piu aggiornabile
<jester-> francis: sudo apt-get update e vedi se da errori
<mirko_> giustissimo jester ma mi trovavo bene a dir poko
<mirko_> andava a gonfie vele
<jester-> mirko_: andava
<mirko_> ......
<jester-> ff è a versione 3
<francis> jester- si da errori
<jester-> francis: ricambia il server
<mirko_> dovrò passare  obbligatoriamente al 12  o meglio al 14
<jester-> francis: lsb_release -r cosa risponde
<jester-> mirko_: tipo di pc?
<mirko_> dual core 4 g acer
<jester-> mirko_: ram?
<mirko_> 4  scusa
<jester-> quanta ram
<mirko_> 4 giga
<francis> cambiando server mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<francis> cioè che non mi esce "install" ma "use this source"
<jester-> francis: fa vedere sudo apt-get update
<jester-> francis: è tutto abilitato in sorgenti software? non solo sorgenti?
<jester-> francis: lsb-release -r
<francis> si, tutto abilitato
<jester-> francis: lsb-release -r
<jester-> mirko_: dovrebbe tirare la normale ubuntu 14.04
<francis> ecco sudo apt-get update : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7644432/
<mirko_>  intel core duo p 8400 --4 gb ddr2  grazie per il supporto avvio torrent per li scarico
<jester-> francis: lsb-release -r
<jester-> francis: alura?
<francis> ma dove lo devo scrivere lsb-relase -r ?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> francis: è 11.10 e fuoru ssupporto
<francis> si è la 11.10.. e quindi come posso risolvere?
<jester-> francis: nei server come vedi non c'è piu nulla segui per versione non piu supportate a fondo pagina http://cronachenuoresi.it/2014/06/13/giovanni-canu-e-morto-per-una-tragica-fatalita/
<jester-> sorry
<jester-> francis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<francis> ok.. grazie! :=)
<francis> jester- per installare virtualbox da terminale mi da errore digitando: sudo apt-get install virtualbox.. perchè?
<krabador> !pastebin | francis
<ubot-it> francis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> posta l'errore nel sito segnalato
<jester-> francis: o scrivi sbagliato o non è piu nei repo visto che è scaduta
<francis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7644543/
<jester-> francis: anche modificando i repo rimane zoppa
<jester-> ttf-mscorefonts-installer non ci sono piu
<Samul> Ciao ragazzi mi serve urgentemente aiuto: sono da cellulare. Uso ubuntu gnome 14.04, poco fa ho cambiato o driver grafici da generico a Nvidia (ho la doppia gpu) ma quando avvio il pc la barra di ubuntu rimanec in caricamento e non posso fare niente
<Samul> C'è un comando per ripristinare i driver e mettere quelli generici da terminale?
<francis> allora lasciamo stare... grazie a tutti ugualmente! :D
<jester-> Samul: doppia cpu serve i driver appostio che hai installato
<Samul> Lascia stare quello voglio usare solo quella integrata come ho fatto finora
<Samul> Per favore dimmi coke rimettere i driver di prima
<jester-> Samul: che driver hai installato
<Samul> qualcosa di Nvidia. devo rimettere quelli di prima
<jester-> Samul: madu se non rispondi non si risolve
<Samul> Per favore non vorrei essere scortese ma è urgente. non c'è un comand da fare e basta?
<Samul> Anche per resettare tutto il server grafico va bene lo stesso
<jester-> Samul: se non so che cazzo hai installato come te lo faccio togliere?
<Samul> Basta che mi faccia funziknare il pc
<krabador> Samul, per favore, cerca di fornire informazioni, se vuoi aiuto
<Samul> Come posso vedere il driver in uso?
<jester-> Samul: riavvia in ripristino
<jester-> al menu fischia
<Samul> Come accedo al ripristino?
<Samul> non ricordo il pulsante
<krabador> Samul, "opzioni avanzate" da grub
<krabador> se non hai grub, premi continuamente shift all'accensione
<Samul> Sì ma ho l'OS nlin avvio automatico
<Samul> come lo vedo grub?
<Samul> Ok
<Samul> Ok metto recovery mode?
<krabador> si
<Samul> Fatto, sta caricand.ora cosa seleziono?
<Samul> Scusate gli errori ma sono da cellulare
<jester-> samul sei al menu?
<Samul> Cosa scelgo dL menu?
<Samul> Sì
<Samul> metto failsafex?
<jester-> Samul: abilita il network
<Samul> Fatto
<jester-> Samul: vai in root
<Samul> Boh credo sia in kernel panic
<Samul> dà problemi col network, lo riavvio manualmente
<giordano_> salve a tutti, vorrei installare la videata grafica di gmone-shell su ubuntu 14.04 come posso fare?
<jester-> Samul: al menu c'è una voce root o simile
<Samul> Non posso provare A rimettere i driver di prima dalla ggrafica di emergenza?
<jester-> Samul: va bè arrangiati
<jester-> Samul: appunto quello sto cercando di fare
<Samul> No aspetta ora metto root
<krabador> giordano, devi lanciare un comando da terminale
<Samul> Ok jester sono root
<giordano_> ho provato sudo ....gnome-shell... ma non è sucesso nulla
<Samul> ora?
<krabador> giordano, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<krabador> giordano, ed hai gnome shell in ubuntu
<jester-> Samul: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Samul> Ma come te lo incollo l'output?
<jester-> giordano_: eh ma che aereo è
<jester-> Samul: dimmi il numero dopo nvidia-
<giordano_> non capisco
<jester-> mica è un romanzi l0utput
<Samul> 331
<krabador> giordano, è stato un'errore di battitura di jester-
<krabador> giordano, no ti preoccupare
<giordano_> presumo intendi il notebook toshiba prestige m11
<jester-> Samul: ok allora basta un supo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<Samul> Non voglio bumblebee... ma va beh lo faccio
<Samul> Non ho internet. come miconnetto da terminale a wifi?
<jester-> Samul: exit e prova ad avviare in xsafe
<Samul> Ci ho provato, dà problemi e non si vede il cursore
<jester-> Samul: oppure sudo dpkg --pure nvidia-331 e vivi felice
<Samul> provo da tty
<jester-> Samul: oppure sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-331
<Samul> Ah ecco ok
<Samul> ciò che volevo
<Samul> finally
<jester-> cosi userai un driver del menga con una doppia scheda
<Samul> Amen
<Samul`> eccomi jester-
<Samul`> ora funziona, sono di nuovo da pc, grazie mille
<Samul`> anche se uso il driver di una gpu peggiore non importa
<jester-> Samul`: installa bumblebee-nvidia
<Samul`> tanto la mia nvidia è un modello vecchio
<Samul`> no jester-, l'ho già usato tante volte in passato
<Samul`> mi è del tutto inutile
<krabador> giordano_, fatto con ubuntu-gnome-desktop ?
<Samul`> di solito perdo tempo a compilarlo e non lo uso mai
<giordano_> merrrrravvvvvviggglio
<giordano_> so
<RSA4096> Salve a tutti, chi ne capisce un po di java? Sto facendo un programmino in ubuntu ma mi sono bloccato alla fine
<Samul`> RSA4096: #ubuntu-it-chat
<giordano_> si può dire tutto di unity, ma gmome schell per un touchscreen è stupendo e ben fatto
<giordano_> grazzie
<Samul`> *grazie
<Samul`> :/
<giordano_> ahhhhh
<krabador> giordano, di nulla
<DD3my> enzotib, ciao sei online?
<DD3my> :D
<enzotib> DD3my, ola
<DD3my> enzotib, posso contattarmi in pvt? :D
<enzotib> DD3my, è necessario?
<DD3my> si altrimenti vado fuori topic enzotib
<krabador> DD3my, lo sai , che #ubuntu-it-chat, è estremamente orgogliosa di ospitarti
<DD3my> krabador, ci sei tu, e ho paura
<DD3my> ahahhaha
<andry012> ciao ragazzi ho installato tramite ubuntu software l applicazione gparted l'edito di partizione, io ho xubuntu 14.04, ho installato ma non riesco a trovarlo sul computer
<Ferro1> Alt+F2 > gparted > invio
<andry012> mi dice solo root puo eseguire
<andry012> una volta che ho spinto invio mi compare una finestra con scritto che gparted puo arrecare danni alla partizione e che solo root puo eseguire, ma cosa vuol dire? scusa ma sono un neofita nel campo ubuntu...
<Ferro1> Quello  che  dice  ,  vuol  dire
<Ferro1> Se  non  sai  quello  che  fai  , OCCHIO
<krabador> andry012, gparted serve per eseguire operazioni sulle partizioni
<andry012> sisi lo so
<krabador> è doveroso quindi che l'utente sia avvertito del fatto che potrebbe scassarsi tutto
<krabador> se non si rende conto di quello che fa
<Ferro1> Spiega  cosa  vuoi  fare ?
<krabador> andry012, e per eseguirlo, o lo mandi da terminale con sudo gparted, oppure lo mandi ,ed inserisci la password alla richiesta grafica di inserimento
<andry012> si ma quando vado su trova applicazioni non mi fa inserire niente
<andry012> mi viene solo questa finestra di avvertimento
<krabador> andry012, ci clicchi e ti appare solo l'avviso?
<andry012> esattamente
<krabador> andry012, beh, allora, terminale --- sudo gparted
<andry012> si è partito
<andry012> ti ringrazio comunque sia  io in pratica vorrei cercare di eliminare tutta la partizione di windows vista e lasciare solo xubuntu su hard disk
<Ferro1> Strano  che  Gparted  non  avvii  direttamente  la  finestra  di  richiesta  della  Pass
<Ferro1> Occhio  a  quello  che  fai
<andry012> si strano comunque sia con il terminale ci sono riuscito
<Ferro1> Grub  dov'è ?
<andry012> senti una altra cosa io in pratica ho sulla partizione di xubuntu 30 gb disponibili, ora vorrei allagare lo spazio su tutto il resto del hard disk, io sulla partizione di window ho una cartella da salvare che pesa 64 gb come posso fare?
<Ferro1> Hd esterno
<krabador> andry012, una volta liberato lo spazio, tasto destro sulla partizione di xubuntu, "ridimensiona / sposta" , e gli assegni lo spazio che vuoi
<krabador> andry012, ma non puoi farlo a caldo
<krabador> la partizione deve essere smontata
<Ferro1> Devi  operare  da  live
<krabador> e se stai usando xubuntu non lo puoi fare
<Ferro1> Continua  tu  Krabador
<krabador> andry012, usa il supporto di installazione , con l'opzione "prova ubuntu"
<krabador> Ferro1, mi serve il tuo permesso?
<krabador> andry012, carichi gparted e fai tutto da li
<andry012> quindi posso fare tutto da li ok
<Ferro1> No  ,  ma  parlare  in  due  ....
<Ferro1> Comunque  vai  in  Cu(o hehehe
<andry012> ok ragazzi
<andry012> vi ringrazio
<andry012> per il momento
<andry012> vi farò sapere  ciao
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ciao
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> qual è il miglior client per google drive per ubuntu?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ciao
<Drizamanuber> ls -l /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch  perchè questo comando dato da terminale, mi dice: ls: impossibile accedere a /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: Permesso negato
<matti-007> c
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-15
<akis24> giorno
<didoubuntu> Problema su doppia distro win 8.1 e ubuntu 14.04, tutto funzionava fino a quando ieri ho aggiornato windows e praticamente al riavvio il grub non si avvia più ma parte windows in automatico ho gia provato con grub repair  a riprisitinare il grub ma non funziona parte sempre windows.
<didoubuntu> come posso fare per risolvere
<jester-> didoubuntu: hai uefi? o mbr
<didoubuntu> uefi
<jester-> didoubuntu: allora serve il boot repair linux o secure remix, segui la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> riparazione del boot loader
<rawengine> problema con lubuntu
<fabio_cc> rawengine, esponi il problema
<rawengine> grazie! durante l'installazione cerca reti wifi, m al'unica giusta, che è protetta, la vede non protetta e non chiede password
<rawengine> così non si connette
<fabio_cc> rawengine, sei sicuro che la rete sia quella?
<rawengine> si, è in uso e funzionante su altro computer
<rawengine> ho pensato che forse non controlla tutte le autenticazioni (WPA, WPE mi pare...)
<jester-> rawengine: tipo scheda?
<rawengine> jester- dovrebbe essere atheros. il pc + un asus 1005pe
<jester-> rawengine: lspci | grep -i network
<rawengine> jester- qualcomm atheros ar9285
<jester-> rawengine: tipo di protezione nel rutter?
<rawengine> jester- wep
<jester-> rawengine: prova a staccare  la protezione e poi se funza setta in wpa personal che web non è sicura
<rawengine> jester- ora devo reinstallare lubuntu. non trovando la rete ho eliminato il wifi e non trovo (o non c'è) il comando "cerca reti". quindi dovrei settare tutto a mano e non è il caso ;-)
<jester-> rawengine: lubuntu?
<rawengine> poi wpa funziona male col mac, quindi wep. che è andata benissimo con linux mint, per es
<rawengine> altrimenti provo a installare xubuntu, e poi cambio desktop.
<jester-> rawengine: ha ragione il mac
<jester-> rawengine: gli cambi la bellucci con la bindi
<jester-> !macbook | rawengine
<ubot-it> rawengine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jester-> rawengine: controlla se serve un driver
<rawengine> jester- LOL
<rawengine> jester-  e @ubot-it  lubuntu sta girando su netbook. ma in casa ho anche un imac.
<jester-> rawengine: ho un mac e su osx la wpa2 va benissimo
<rawengine> jester- a me ha dato un sacco di guai. da leopard in poi. epppo il problema è di lubuntu, tutto il resto funziona (mac, pc win7, ipad, android)
<jester-> remix_tj: LUBUNTU è buggata, non c'è l'icona network nella barra. nm-applet nel terminale per farla apparire
<jester-> rawengine:  LUBUNTU è buggata, non c'è l'icona network nella barra. nm-applet nel terminale per farla apparire
<jester-> rawengine: per fissare:  menu ----- preferenze ----- applicazioni predefinite per lxsession ------- autostart e aggiungi nm-applet
<rawengine> jester- MILLE GRAZIE! problema risolto. entrato nel menu network, installata a manina autenticazione wifi, tutto ok! grazie & buona domenica!
<jester-> cià
<Filark> Salve
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Filark
<ubot-it> Filark: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Filark> Ho un problema :/
<Filark> praticamente non rieco ad installare skype
<fabio_cc> Filark, hai abilitato il repository "indipendente"?
<Filark> no...come  faccio?
<fabio_cc> Filark, apri l'ubuntu software center
<Filark> fatto
<fabio_cc> Filark, menù modifica -> sorgenti software
<fabio_cc> Filark, scheda "altro software"
<fabio_cc> Filark, abilita "indipendente"
<Filark> ook grazie
<fabio_cc> Filark, dovrebbe aggiornarti l'elenco dei pacchetti, per sicurezza dai sudo apt-get update
<fabio_cc> Filark, fatto ciò, sudo apt-get install skype
<Filark> in other software non ho nulla
<fabio_cc> Filark, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Filark> ubuntu 12.10
<fabio_cc> Filark, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabio_cc> !paste | Filark
<ubot-it> Filark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest54803> salve qualcuno può aiutarmi a installare FFMPEG, sto provando in tutte le maniere ma non ci riesco
<fabio_cc> Guest54803, sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<Guest54803> ho gia provato, guarda cosa esce:
<Guest54803> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7647368/
<cristian_c> Guest54803, è stato sostituito da avconv
<cristian_c> !info libav
<ubot-it> Package libav does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> !info avconv
<ubot-it> Package avconv does not exist in saucy
<ExPBoy> lol
<Guest54803> quindi?
<cristian_c> !info libav-tools
<ubot-it> libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component main, is optional. Version 6:0.8.7-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 315 kB, installed size 1538 kB
<cristian_c> Guest54803, quindi cosa?
<Guest54803> cosa devo installare?
<cristian_c> Guest54803, libav-tools
<Guest54803> sempre facendo: sudo apt-get install libav-tools?
<cristian_c> sì
<Guest54803> e lo uso come avrei dovuto usare ffmpeg?
<cristian_c> Guest54803, cioè come?
<cristian_c> avrà la sua sintassi
<Guest54803> a me serve per convertire file mp4 in mp3
<cristian_c> ok
<fabio_cc> Guest54803, man avconv non guasta
<Filark> Emmh non ho capito che devo fare....scusate l'ignoranza ma son nuovo su ubuntu
<cristian_c> Filark, ?
<fabio_cc> Filark, devi aprire un terminale
<Filark> ok
<Filark> poi
<fabio_cc> Filark, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabio_cc> Filark, copia/incolla il contenuto su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Filark> ah ok grazie
<Filark> clicco su download as test
<Filark>  e poi?
<ExPBoy> :(
<fabio_cc> Filark, dopo che clicchi su paste devi scrivere in canale il link della pagina
<Filark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7647413/
<fabio_cc> Filark, tutto il contenuto del file
<Filark> fatto
<Filark> questo esce
<fabio_cc> Filark, mi sembra abbastanza strano
<DomR> che risultato dovrebbe dare il codice di Filark, Fabio?
<fabio_cc> DomR, il sources.list, se non viene toccato, è ben più lungo
<Filark> cosa posso fare?
<DomR> riprova ad inserirlo e magari screenna
<Filark> e che cambia?
<DomR> che cosi si può vedere
<DomR> se avessi skype useremmo lo schermo condiviso.. mah non puoi xD
<Filark> ma io devo copiare il testo del file sul sito
<Filark> no?
<fabio_cc> Filark, si, con pastebin si
<fabio_cc> Filark, tutto il contenuto del file
<Filark> e allora è così
<fabio_cc> Filark, ma lo hai modificato tu?
<Filark> cosa?
<fabio_cc> Filark, il sources.list
<fabio_cc> Filark, scusami, la 12.10 non è più supportata
<fabio_cc> ho fatto caso solo adesso
<fabio_cc> Filark, le versioni ancora supportate sono la 12.04 LTS, 13.10 e 14.04 LTS
<fabio_cc> Filark, in queste basta che abiliti il repository "indipendente", che poi non è altro che il repository Extras, e potrai mettere skype
<danny_> buongiorno posso chiedere qui supporto per l'installazione di unm gioco?
<danny_> specifico ORIGINALE aquistato alla feltrinelli qualche mese fa
<danny_> ( quindi no crack e cose simili)
<danny_> non ce nessuno?
<fabio_cc> !nessuno | danny_
<ubot-it> danny_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<fabio_cc> danny_, per quale sistema operativo è il gioco?
<danny_> sul manuale risulta windows
<danny_> pero quando lo comprai dissero che non c'erano problemi sarebbe partito con qualsiasi sistema operativo ( allora mi volevo acquistare un mac)
<danny_> ( cosa non fatta piu)
<danny_> il problema e che l'installazione parte correttamente si installa ed mi esce anche l'icona sul desktop
<danny_> pero quando vado a cliccare  la priam cosa strana che l'introduzione è rovescia ( testa in giu)
<danny_> e poi quando si apre il menu di gioco si blocca
<fabio_cc> danny_, ma di che tipo di gioco si tratta? mi sembra quanto meno strano che si possa installare su qualsiasi sistema operativo
<danny_> sicueramente non è un problema di capacità del pc perchp prima quando avevo windows otto  funzionava un amore
<fabio_cc> danny_, come lo hai installato?
<danny_> emercy 4 gold edition
<danny_> tramite il cd
<ExPBoy> eh ma se è per windows...
<danny_> ho inserito il cd all'interno ed in automatico l'ha aperto con wine
<fabio_cc> danny_, ah ecco
<fabio_cc> danny_, devi dirlo che hai usato wine
<ExPBoy> non tutto gira con wine
<fabio_cc> danny_, scrivi bene il nome del gioco che controllo se risulta compatibile
<danny_> diciamo che l'ha fatto in automatico, me ne somo reso conto solo perchè in alto a sinistra stava scritto wine
<danny_> asp prendo la custodia
<danny_> Emergency 4 edizione oro
<danny_> della FX
<fabio_cc> danny_, l'unico che mi risulta compatibile è: Emergency 4: Global Fighters for Lif
<danny_> :'(
<Filark> fabio
<fabio_cc> danny_, con i giochi per windows è così, bisogna controllare prima
<Filark> vado su other software ma non ho nulla
<fabio_cc> [13:21] <fabio_cc> Filark, scusami, la 12.10 non è più supportata
<fabio_cc> [13:21] <fabio_cc> ho fatto caso solo adesso
<fabio_cc> [13:22] <fabio_cc> Filark, le versioni ancora supportate sono la 12.04 LTS, 13.10 e 14.04 LTS
<danny_> per farlo partire mi conviene creare un partizione con windows installata?
<Filark> ma dopo mi hai scritto
<Filark> Filark, in queste basta che abiliti il repository "indipendente", che poi non è altro che il repository Extras, e potrai mettere skype
<danny_> vabbe grazie mille e buon appetito!!!
<fabio_cc> Filark, si in quelle supportate
<Filark> ah ok grazie
 * fabio_cc is away: non ci sono
<danny_> salve raga, abbiamo parlato prima
<danny_> per quanto riguarda il gioco
<danny_> emergency 4 che purtroppo  non è comptibile con il mio sistema operativo.
<danny_> poichè ho letto che footbal manager 14 è compatibile sul sistema operativo ( comprato sempre originale specifichiamo)
<danny_> come lo devo avviare= sempre con wine come ho fatto con l'altro gioco oppure esiste un altro metodo?
<danny_> non ce nessuno ? :(
<danny_> heyy
<sniperwolf> ciao a tutti raga
<sniperwolf> stavo cercando un modo per avere la cartella di gdrive sulla scrivania....sul software center mi son ritrovato installato di default scope google drive....cosa sarebbe sto pacchetto?
<sniperwolf> il nome giusto del pacchetto è scope-unity-gdrive
<fede> hi! in witch language?
<fede> Italian or english?
<jester-> fede: italico
<fede> grande! volevo collegare il pc tramite vga e sono andato su proprietà monitor...era elencato un certo " Dtv" e l'ho selezionato....ora ho lo schermo nero...cm riporto tutto alla normalità?
<fede> ps:sono un principiante...eheh...
<fede> pleeease help meee
<fede> come faccio a reimpostare lo schermo principale se il monitor è nero?!
<jester-> fede: cioè?
<jester-> fede: hai 2 monitor?
<fede> nono ho un portatile...nella gestione monitor ho selezionato uno schermo diverso da quello di default e ora ho lo schermo nero
<jester-> fede: e mo so cazzi
<fede> ahah no daai...ho un cavo vga e un tv...niente di utile vero?
<nora_> Ciao!
<nora_> Avrei una domanda sulle librerie Lapack e su come inserirle in un makefile fortran 90
<nora_> C'è qualcuno che è abbastanza pratico? :)
<nora_> Scusate non so se è il canale adatto XD
<fede> jester aiutami tuu
<jester-> fede: attacca la tv
<jester-> o altro monitor
<jester-> !chat | nora_
<ubot-it> nora_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<greenrabbit> fede: se premi CTRL+Alt+F1 ti si apre la schermata di login testuale da li ti loggy e reimposti la modifica che fatto in xorg
<fede_> ragazzi qualcuno che sappia come reimpostare lo schermo principale? ne ho selezionato uno che era elencato ma che non c'entrava niente e ora ho lo schermo nero
<jester-> fede_: quindi hai 2 momitor?
<fede_> eh sono alla schermata di login ma nn so che fare...se seleziono il mio user mi torna tutto nero
<jester-> fede_: quindi hai 2 momitor?
<fede_> no! ho un portatile! e al max un cavo vga e un tv
<greenrabbit> fede_: premi ctrl+Alt+F1 per la linea di comando e poi riconfigura xorg :)
<jester-> fede_: parlavi di monitor principale,  hai una tv o altro monitor vga da collegare?
<fede_> si,ma prima vorrei far tornare lo schermo principale
<jester-> fede_: collega tv o monitor e riavvia
<fede_> che riga di comando devo scrivere dopo il login su sfondo nero?
<fede_> nel frattempo ho provato a collegare e riavviare...si vede per un attimino sul tv e poi torna nero
<jester-> fede_: riavvia in ripristino, al menu scegli xsafe e poi da li sistemi
<fede_> non potete spiegare i passi da fare x favore sono un principiante
<jester-> fede_: spiegato appena sopra
<jester-> jester-> fede_: riavvia in ripristino, al menu scegli xsafe e poi da li sistemi
<jester-> fede_: la boot lo vedi il menu grub?
<fede_> come riavvio in ripristino
<jester-> hai solo linux nel pc<'
<fede_> stai parlando con ignorante totale di linux...
<fede_> si si c'è solo ubuntu
<jester-> mentre parte pigia piu volte il tasto maiusc poi vai in opzioni avanzate e scegli recovery o ripristino che sia
<fede_> ok l'ho fatto...ora cosa devo sistemare?
<jester-> fede_: al menu scegli xsafe
<jester-> o xsaffession che sia
<fede_> non c'è! c'è solo resume,clean,dpkg,fsck,grub,network,root,system summary
<jester-> fede_: network
<jester-> fede_: poi root
<simone> ciao ho installato chrome, ma non si apre e mi da un crash
<jester-> fede_: poi rm -r .config
<simone> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<simone> forse perchè non supporto l'ultimo flash, con il mio hardware
<jester-> fede_: poi rm .xsession-error
<fran5467> vorrei installare i driver di uno scanner (samsung scx-3405FW multifunzione) su ubuntu 14 04
<jester-> fede_: poi rm -r .gconf
<jester-> fede_: poi rm -r .compiz
<jester-> fede_: exit e resume
<fede_> sono andato su network e mi ha fatto una roba strana
<jester-> simone: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<cristian_c> fran5467, sul sito di sane c'è la tabella di compatibilità
<jester-> simone: pialo da qui https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz  e segui la guida
<cristian_c> SCX-3405W 	Ethernet 	  	Basic 	  	xerox_mfp (1.0-13) 	sane-xerox_mfp
<alfred> ciao, ho trovato on line dei suggerimenti per installare e usare su Ubuntu il programma di google sketchup3D.
<cristian_c> fran5467, i driver hanno funzioni di base per questo scanner
<alfred> secondo voi tali suggerimenti sono sicuri? grazie.
<cristian_c> alfred, è software presente nei repository ufficiali?
<alfred> è un software di google che gira solo su Win e Mac.
<cristian_c> fran5467, lo colleghi via ethernet?
<alfred> ma ho trovato un guida di chi suggerisce come installarlo su ubuntu.
<alfred> però volevo chiedere prima a voi se è un operazione sicura e che non crea problemi al sistema.
<cristian_c> !chat | alfred
<ubot-it> alfred: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alfred> si scusa.
<alfred>  coma accedo?
<cristian_c>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nora_> Scusatemi ma nessuno conosce le librerie Lapack? E come usarle per fortran 90? XD
<cristian_c> nora_, dove le hai prese?
<nora_> allora le librerie lapack sono per il calcolo scientifico e le ho già installate
<nora_> però devo fare un makefile
<cristian_c> nora_, qui il supporto è a ubuntu
<nora_> per un programma fortran e non so come fare :)
<nora_> va bene
<nora_> grazie mille lo stesso
<cristian_c> !chat | nora_
<ubot-it> nora_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nora_> :)
<fede_> jester scusa ma perché mi hai fatto andare in network?! mi ha fatto una schermata da cui nn riuscìvo ad uscire...cosa c'entrava con lo schermo nero?
<om86ar> salve a tutti avrei un problemino non è che qualcuno gentilmente potrebbe aiutarmi?
<cybernova> !chiedi | om86ar
<ubot-it> om86ar: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<om86ar> ho appena intallato ubuntu 14.04 ma non mi trova la rete wireless appena accendo il wifi si spegne automaticamente
<om86ar> la scheda è una Qualcomm Atheros AR9485  se può aiutare
<jester-> om86ar: lubuntu?
<om86ar> no ubuntu
<jester-> om86ar: lspci | grep -i network che risponde
<fede> ho impostato come schermo principale la tv collegata tramite vga....solo che lo schermo diventa nero e non posso fare più nulla. mi hanno fatto riavviare in modalità di ripristino ma mi sono bloccato lì
<fede> qualcuno che mi aiuti perf?
<jester-> !ripristino | fede
<ubot-it> fede: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<om86ar>  jester :03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<jester-> om86ar: rfkill list
<jester-> om86ar: c'è quelche blocco<'
<om86ar> jester :1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes 2: asus-wlan: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 3: asus-bluetooth: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 5: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<jester-> om86ar: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester-> trova le reti<'
<jester-> ?
<om86ar> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<jester-> om86ar: la wifi ti compare nell'icona di rete<'
<om86ar> no appena apro il menù delle reti e cerco di accendere il wifi si spegne subito
<jester-> om86ar: che tipo di protezione ha la wifi
<om86ar> dal menù a tendina sopra mi da wifi disattivato da interruttore hardware anche se cerco di attivarlo tramite fn+f2
<om86ar> non credo sia un problema di rete ma più che altro un problema della scheda
<jester-> om86ar: sudo rfkill unblock all e non pistolare col tasto fn
<jester-> om86ar: se non parte controlla nel bios che sia attiva
<om86ar> già controllato il bios
<om86ar> ho appena dato il comando rfkill unblock all ma non succede niente
<jester-> om86ar: controlla nell'icona reti
<om86ar> niente
<jester-> om86ar: hai pure winz?
<jester-> se spenta da winz è come se non ci fosse
<om86ar> no ho solo ubuntu
<jester-> om86ar: sudo modprobe ath9k
<jester-> om86ar: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<om86ar> operazione non possibile a causa di un rf kill
<jester-> om86ar: riavvia e dai gli ultimi 2 comandi
<om86ar> va bene adesso provo
<simone> mi dite quali comandi da terminale devo utilizzare per installare "libgcflashplayer.so", è nella cartella scaricati
<jester-> simone: quello vecchio?
<jester-> simone: senza supporto sse2?
<simone> si la versione vecchia di flash
<simone> sì
<jester-> simone: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<om86ar_> jester: niente nemmeno riavviando e ridando gli ultimi 2 comandi
<simone> ok già visto, ma mi diceva che nella cartella home non vi era alcuna directory
<simone> cosa devo modificare?
<jester-> simone: se è in sacricati li devi andare col terminale
<simone> e dopo?
<fede_> vi ricordate il nio problema? col ripristino ora si vede sul tv...ma nella gestione schermo si vede solo un monitor elencato.. si chiama "default" ed è il televisore...lo schermo principale del pc non c'è piu
<om86ar_>  jester: niente nemmeno riavviando e ridando gli ultimi 2 comandi
<jester-> om86ar_: sa di scheda ciucca
<om86ar_> ma fino a ieri andava
<om86ar_> su win
<jester-> fede_: fai installazione nuova con ormattone
<jester-> formattone
<jester-> om86ar_: se è stata spenta in winz è come se fosse morta. ricontrolla il bios
<om86ar_> ok ora succede una cosa strana ho madato in sospensione il pc con fn+f1 e ora il wifi magicamente si è acceso mi trova la rete e ci si connette però spegnendo il pc il problema si ripresenta
<fede> scusate mi si è riavviato lo smartphone mi avete scritto qualcosa?
<simone> jester:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7648976/
<simone> mi dici cosa sbaglio?
<simone> c'è qualcun altro che puo'aiutaremi?
<newuser> ciao
<newuser> avrei bisogno di sapere i requisiti minimi per l'ultima versione di Ubuntu
<cybernova> simone, sudo cp libgcflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<simone> cybernova, ti ringrazio, mi dice però che il comando è errato
<cybernova> simone, cioè? copia su pastebin
<simone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7649024/
<cybernova> simone, se non da nessun output l'ha eseguito correttamente il comando
<simone> quindi dici che va bene così?
<cybernova> simone, si, continua a seguire la guida
<simone> cioè?
<cybernova> simone, il topic che ti aveva linkato jester-
<simone> non ho capito ma non è finito così? a me sembra completato
<cybernova> simone, riavvia il browser e guarda se funzia flash
<simone> ma non ho capito se libgcflashplayer.so, serve per chrome o chromium?
<simone> o tutti e due?
<simone> perchè crome proprio n on si apre comunque,
<simone> sia prima che adesso
<fede> RAGAZZI SSTO IMPAZZENDOOO    ho impostato come  mio monitor default il tv (per sbaglio) collegato via vga ..ora voglio rimettere quello del laptop ma non è in  elenco
<fede> se faccio l'aggiornamento mi diventa tutto nero,se faccio il riavvio in ripristino invece mi va solo il tv ma senza possibilità di tornare al monitor pc
<fede> nessuno che sappia come reinstallare il monitor o qualcosa del genere??
<Ka> hello
<Ka> non riesco
<Ka> ad instaklklare ubuntu
<Ka> su windows mi fa errore
<claudio_369> salve ho un compu vecchio un Dell  EASYNOTe K5285 pentium 4 e 500 Mb di memoria
<claudio_369> Attualmente mi hanno montatato UBUNTU 10.04
<claudio_369> ora ho un problema  in firefox non riesco a utilizzare il file e tuutta la parte del mozilla
<claudio_369> penso di avere un virus
<claudio_369> vi chiedo: LUBUNTU andrebbe bene per utilizzare il compu vecchio per navigare in internet?
<|gonzo|> va benissimo
<claudio_369> l'immagine che ho scaricato è il 14.04 desktop-i386.iso  di 699.392 KB  Va bene?
<|gonzo|> si
<akis24> sera
<claudio_369> come posso creare un boot di avvio sulla pennetta
<akis24> claudio_369: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FDaSupportoUsb
<claudio_369> Ciao akis24 attualmente sono collegato con win7 in questa chat e premetto che non ho mai smanettato con ubuntu
<akis24> !usbwin | claudio_369
<ubot-it> claudio_369: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<claudio_369> prima domanda: ho scaricato giusto l'immagine di Lubuntu di 699.392 Kb?
<akis24> claudio_369: scarica il programma selezione il file iso scaricato e avvia la  scrittura su usb  alla fine imposta il pc per l'avvio da usb e si avviera' ubuntu masterizzata sulla usb " usa l'opzione prova ubuntu senza installare all'avvio "   e prova che tutto funzioni bene
<briu__> eccomi
<briu__> ha crashato ancora perchè provato ad andare su firefox
<briu__> scusa
<cybernova> briu__, tra l'altro il pacchetto che hai detto di aver installato non è moonlight ma l'implementazione del framework .net su linux
<briu__> quello di mono-complete?
<cybernova> si
<briu__> lo ho disinstallato con sudo apt-get remove mono-complete
<briu__> secondo te disinstallare firefox e poi reinstallarlo può essere una soluzione
<briu__> ?
<cybernova> briu__, non c'entra nulla mono-complete che non è moonlight
<briu__> io avevo trvato questo comando per installare moonlight
<briu__> ma tu mi hai detto che per accedere a rai.tv che cosa posso fare da chrome?
<cybernova> briu__, da chrome è difficile che tu possa accedervi e vedere qualcosa
<briu__> ho capito
<cybernova> briu__, hai qualche plugin di firefox strano?
<briu__> e allora dovrei risolvere il problema con firefox e metterci rai smmoth
<briu__> non credo
<briu__> problemi di flash player magari?
<cybernova> briu__, apri firefox e digita about:plugins
<cybernova> guarda che plugin ci sono installati
<briu__> ma se lo apro mi sa che micrasha
<cybernova> briu__, non hai detto che ti crashava solo sui rai.tv
<briu__> prima ho riporvato e mi ha creshato subito
<claudio_369> abbi pazienza con me che sono un po tonto  prima domanda prima di incominciare: secondo te va bene installare Lubuntu sul mio Dell con 500 Mb di memoria Pentium 4
<claudio_369> akis24 abbi un po di pazienza
<cybernova> briu__, allora fai una cosa, da terminale digita: rm -Rf .mozilla/firefox
<briu__> fatto
<briu__> non compare nulla
<cybernova> briu__, bene adesso dai il comando: sudo apt-get reinstall firefox
<briu__> operazione non valida
<cybernova> briu__, si scusa, sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<briu__> ok
<briu__> provo ad aprirlo?
<cybernova> briu__, prova
<briu__> Plz check your settings about mms player path mplayer, vlc, windows media player, totem...  Raismth How-To: https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth
<briu__> questo viene fuori dopo che io ho installato rai smooth
<briu__> aperto rai.tv
<cybernova> briu__, vuole mplayer, da terminale sempre: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<cybernova> poi riavvia firefox
<briu__> Unable to set extensions.raismth.audio-decoder-path
<briu__> Java script application
<cybernova> briu__, sudo apt-get install faad e riavvia firefox
<briu__> grande cybernova abbiamo risolto...mitico!!!!!!!
<cybernova> briu__, :) di nulla
<sniperwolf> ciau gente
<cybernova> claudio_369, lubuntu appena installato occupa sui 150 mb circa
<claudio_369> non so se mi puoi aiutare penso di avere un virus quando sono in Firefox se tocco File o Modifica o visualizzaetc mi si blocca e quando chiudo mi chiede di forzare la chiusura
<claudio_369> attualmente ho UBUNTU 10.04 e non mi trovo male a parte questo inconveniente
<cybernova> claudio_369, ubuntu 10.04 non è più supportata dovresti installare una release più recente
<claudio_369> secondo te ho preso un virus
<cybernova> claudio_369, virus su linux molto difficile, sono più una piaga di winz
<claudio_369> Lubuntu è supportata?
<cybernova> claudio_369, lubuntu 12.04 lts e 14.04 lts si
<claudio_369> Correggermi Lubuntu corrisponde a 14.04
<cybernova> !derivate | claudio_369
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<claudio_369> come posso sapere se ho un virus
<cybernova> claudio_369, lubuntu è una derivata da ubuntu con un'ambiente molto più leggero per consentire l'installazione su pc meno recenti, il numero di versione è lo stesso per tutte le derivate
<claudio_369> quindi tu mi consigli di installare Lubuntu
<cybernova> claudio_369, si certamente
<claudio_369> bene ma dovresti seguirmi di brutto perchè non sono esperto
<claudio_369> ho installato su una usn
<claudio_369> il syslinux.cfg
<cybernova> claudio_369, guarda c'è una guida semplice da seguire che ti guida passo per passo
<cybernova> !installazione | claudio_369
<ubot-it> claudio_369: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<claudio_369> se non riesco con F2 ad entrare nel bios devo ordinare il CD ?
<claudio_369> perchè non ho il DVD su compu vecchio
<vice_> ok istallo 7zip da usc ma non lo trovo, dove lo devo cercare sul pc?
<vice_> hv
<vice_> hola ??
<vice_> ciao
<vice__> installo 7 zip , ma non lo trovo  dove va a finire?
<claudio_369> scusa ma per installare Lubuntu sul mio vecchio notebook attualmente è impostato per partire con un CD non ha DVD
<vice__> ciao prova con una pen drive
<claudio_369> e non riesco ad entrare nel bios per cambiare in chiavetta USB
<vice__> nemmeno con f12
<vice__> weeee
<claudio_369> adesso provo con F12
<vice__> ok
<claudio_369> no non sono capace di entrare nel bios
<claudio_369> la mia domanda è per il Lubuntu si può caricare su un CD di 700 MG perchè non ho il DVD
<claudio_369> se compero il CD  per 32Bit mi mandano CD oppure DVD
<vice__> quanto è grande la iso che hai scaricato???
<claudio_369> 699.392 Kb
<claudio_369> questa è la iso di Lubuntu 14.04
<vice__> hai provato a masterizzare un cd?
<vice__> ke notebook è?
<claudio_369> attualmente mi hanno installato Ubuntu 10.04; chiedo, dovrei formattare il disco rigido e poi con questo CD installare questo Lubuntu?
 * fabio_cc is back (gone 10:06:04)
<claudio_369> Dell  EASYNOTE K5285
<claudio_369> mi andrebbe bene anche lasciare tutto come sta ma si è incastrato Firefox che non risponde
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: in che senso? E' rimasto bloccato e non si chiude?
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: apri un terminale e digita killall firefox
<Joshua^Dunamis> poi aspetta un minuto e riavvia firefox
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: se non funziona con killall firefox prova con killall firefox-bin
<claudio_369> nessun processo trovato
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: ma firefox è aperto e bloccato attualmente?
<vice__> su google ho trovato questo magari ti puo essere utile Packard Bell Per accedere alla configurazione o al BIOS del computer Packard Bell: Premere il tasto F2 (o F1) al riavvio del computer. Per i primi modelli premere Ctrl + Alt + S
<claudio_369> non è collegato in rete
<claudio_369> adesso lo collego con il cavo di rete
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: scusa magari mi sono perso qualcosa. Qual'è il tuo problema?
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: ok
<briu__> ciao
<briu__> c'è un comando da terminale che aiuti a liberare ram?
<Joshua^Dunamis> briu__: ciao
<Joshua^Dunamis> briu__: non serve, Linux gestisce la ram in modo diverso. Anche se ne vedi occupata molta non preoccuparti. Di preciso vi è qualche problema o rallentamento?
<briu__> si sui video, mi servirebbe liberarne un poca
<Joshua^Dunamis> briu__: hai la scheda video con ram condivisa?
<briu__> ho lascheda video integrata nella scheda madre
<claudio_369>    nessun processo trovato
<Joshua^Dunamis> briu__: cmq l'unico modo per liberare ram è chiudere programmi e processi. Con il terminale puoi usare il commando top per vedere quali processi stanno occupando la ram e puoi anche chiuderli
<Joshua^Dunamis> briu__: ma se non sai cosa tocchi meglio che non tocchi nulla
<claudio_369> come so se ho preso un virus per firefox
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: fammi capire. Che problema c'è in firefox?
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: non si tratta di virus, avrai danneggiato il profilo o altro. Ma fammi capire che cosa succede con firefox
<Joshua^Dunamis> prima
<claudio_369> quando tocco file o Modifica o Visualizza ets si blocca e devo uscire forzando la chiusura
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: e questo da quando? che sistema operativo stai usando?
<claudio_369> quando sono in mozilla firefox
<claudio_369> UBUNTU 10.04
<claudio_369> Questo da una decina di giorni
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: ok e lo ha sempre fatto o è apparso sto problema in seguito a qualcosa?
<claudio_369> non so se centra ma ho scaricato un aggiornamento di Ubuntu 10.04 e dopo ha cominciato a fare questo scerzo
<briu__> ok ma questo comando ad esempio? sync  &&   echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: ok, facciamo una prova. Chiudi firefox. Apri un terminale e digita mv .mozilla .mozillaold poi apri firefox e dimmi se da lo stesso problema
<claudio_369> in pratica non funzione tutte quelle funzioni di Mozilla Firefox
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: ma che aggiormamento era?
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: ubuntu 10.04 non è più aggioranta
<Joshua^Dunamis> aggiornata
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: forse subito dopo averlo installato o chissà da quando non aggiornavi
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: oppure hai usato repositories non ufficiali?
<Joshua^Dunamis> briu__: non conosco quel comando mi spiace
<claudio_369> con mozilla old da lo stesso problema si incastra e devo forzare l'uscita
<claudio_369> con Ubuntu sono un pollo non l'ho mai usato
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: hai aggiuto repositories esterni? Da quando lo usi?
<claudio_369> secondo te cosa devo fare adesso
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: ti è stato detto di installare lubuntu? Quanta ram hai, hd, processore?
<claudio_369> me l'ha montato un'altra persona ed io navigavo in internet da un mesetto
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: ok, ma ti senti di installare lubuntu 14.04 che è pienamente supportata?
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: poi dipende dal tuo hardware
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: che computer hai?
<vice___> easi note
<claudio_369> prima di farlo devo un po prendere confidenza con il sistema e poi lo farò
<claudio_369> Easy Note K5285
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: si sto cercando su internet ma trovo poco, che processore ha? ram? hd? scheda video?
<claudio_369> per gironzolare in rete è abbastanza simpatico e tutto sommato per me sufficiente
<claudio_369> come guardo le caratteristiche sul terminale?
<vice___>   dovrebbe avere Processore: Tipo: Intel® Pentium® 4 2.8 GHz Memoria RAM: Standard: 512 MB  GeForce 4
<vice___> ma lui dice che non ha il dvd
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm
<claudio_369> ho solo ilCD installato
<Joshua^Dunamis> è un bel po' vecchiotto allora
<claudio_369> e si era di mia figlia
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: in che senso solo il cd? Hai un masterizzatore cd-rom?
<claudio_369> sono vecchiotto anch'io
<vice___> ma sei sicuro che non ha il dvd?
<claudio_369> good question come faccio a saperlo
<claudio_369> quando lo comprammo mi pare che non esistevano i DVD
<Joshua^Dunamis> si infatti il dvd non penso
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: ma credo che un masterizzatore cd-rom ci sia
<vice___>  PackardBell Easynote K5-285l modello    PackardBell Easynote K5-285   ha il dvd
<claudio_369> hai ragione tu cavolacci ci stà scritto soprea DVD
<vice___> ma è del 2002/2003 il notebook?
<claudio_369> di penso di si
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: scarica lubuntu, lo masterizzi come immagine iso e poi lo installi
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: lubuntu.
<vice___> Joshua^Dunamis  salvalo tu....
<Joshua^Dunamis> lubuntu 14.04
<claudio_369> dimmi cosa digito sul terminale per avere le caratteristiche tecniche
<Joshua^Dunamis> vice___: ah ah ah ci provo
<claudio_369> bo vado a DORMIRE grazie di tutto con il Lubuntu i filmini in you tube saranno + veloci?
<claudio_369> e poi potrò anche averlo wireless?
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: probabile, nel senso che non andranno a scatti. Secondo i recquisiti di sistema con lubuntu quel notebook dovrebbe andare bene
<claudio_369> ti ringrazio tanto proverò
<claudio_369> ciao
<Joshua^Dunamis> claudio_369: ciao a te, di nulla bon nuit!!
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-08
<akis24> giorno
<aspasia1> c'è cristian_c?
<aspasia1> si, ti vedo nell'elenco pubblico, ma non accetti messaggi privati :(
<aspasia1> volevo solo ringraziarti x sabato e scusarmi per essere "sparita" d'improvviso.
<aspasia1> stavo facendo un po' di tentativi "a caso", installando cose..poi il computer è crashato e non ne ha più voluto sapere
<aspasia1> cmq, poi ho "risolto" reinstallando ubuntu 10.04
<aspasia1> grazie
<akis24> aspasia1:  la 10.04 !! è cessato il supporto da un bel pezzo
<aspasia1> akis24: lo so...ma pare sia l'unica che il mio netbook riesce a reggere senza incasinarsi con le finestre. tra l'altro è molto più veloce
<aspasia1> e al momento non ho tempo di smanettare una vita :)
<akis24> aspasia1: contenta tu .. ma non potrai aggiornare nulla
<akis24> riferiremo a cristian_c
<aspasia1> akis24: lo so, ho già problemi con chrome, texmaker e altro. ma per il momento bene così
<aspasia1> grazie cmq
<akis24> a nome di cristian_c  di nulla
<aspasia1> però sulla 10.04 mi funziona smillaenlarger, che sulla 14 non andava :D
<aspasia1> buona giornata e buon inizio di settimana a tutti
<akis24> anche a te
<iuvenis> buongiorno a tutti
<iuvenis> Acn0w purtroppo sono ancora su windows :(
<Acn0w> iuvenis: giorno:) pure con boot-repair?
<iuvenis> eh si non ha fatti niente
<iuvenis> l'ho usato su ubuntu in live cd
<iuvenis> ha finito e quando mi ha detto di riavviare si è avviato windows :( però quando ha finito mi ha consigliato se si avviava solo windows di impostare la priorità di boot
<cristian_c> iuvenis, hai il log di boot repair?
<iuvenis> si mi ha dato un url e l'ho salvato
<cristian_c> iuvenis, puoi postare il link?
<iuvenis> si un attimo
<iuvenis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11642930/
<Acn0w> iuvenis: hai già provato a reinstallare GRUB da live?
<cristian_c>  => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.
<iuvenis> mmmm no ma tanto ha fatto boot repair quando l'ho fatto partire nelle azioni ha anche detto che ha reinstallato boot reapir
<iuvenis> *grub
<cristian_c> io vedo un sacco di file efi in /sda1
<Carlin0>  => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.
<cristian_c> iuvenis, quanti tentativi hai fatto?
<iuvenis> cosa vorrebbe dire? ahahahah comunque come file system di windows io non go mbr ma ho gpt o qualcosa del genere
<cristian_c> (comunque, nel ripristino grub da live, è scritto chiaramente che il metodo non funziona su sistemi uefi)
<cristian_c> appunto
<iuvenis> tentativi su quale cosa? ne ho fatti tanti ahahahah
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> io vedo un sacco di file efi in /sda1
<Carlin0> in sda2 ...
<cristian_c> sì sda2, scusate :P
<Acn0w> È strano ci siano un grubx64.efi e shimx64.efi, o è una mia impressione?
<cristian_c> il che non mi sembra normale
<cristian_c> secondo me è dovuto alla quantità abnorme di tentativi
<cristian_c> iuvenis, cos'è sda3?
<Acn0w> Perché il primo è con secure boot disattivato, e il secondo con SB attivo.. Ma dovrebbe esserci o uno o l'altro
<iuvenis> ora vi dico
<cristian_c> anche sda6 è misterioso
<iuvenis> sda6 è la swap che ho fatto per ubuntu
<cristian_c> iuvenis, perché hai usato ext3 per installare la 14.04?
<cristian_c> iuvenis, ok
<Carlin0> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<iuvenis> pensavo che anche io fosse dovuto a quello però mi hanno detto che tra ext3 e ext4 non ci sono molte differenze
<cristian_c> iuvenis, magari prima informati
<cristian_c> invece di prendere per buono cose
<iuvenis> mi sono informato
<Acn0w> cristian_c: in ogni caso non credo sia quello il problema :D
<iuvenis> non sai quante ricerche ho fatto prima di iinstallare ubuntu lol
<iuvenis> ho visto guide documenti sul sito di ubuntu per le compatibilità ho seguito tutto alla lettera ma nada ahahahah
<cristian_c> Acn0w, e qual è il problema?
<Acn0w> cristian_c: eh, bella domanda XD
<cristian_c> iuvenis, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<cristian_c> Acn0w, non capisco cosa ci sia da ridere
<iuvenis> comunque sulla partizione sda3 non sono riuscito neanche io a capire che cosa è infatti anche su gparted me la davo come unknow
<cristian_c> iuvenis, io non so esattamente cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> iuvenis, se hai pacioccato ,spiega cos'hai fatto
<iuvenis> pacioccato? lol
<Acn0w> cristian_c: di sicuro non è per via di ext3 che non funziona..
<cristian_c> Acn0w, non ho detto questo, ho solo domandato
<cristian_c> Acn0w, ma se tu sai qualcosa dillo, visto che ti ha cercato
<iuvenis> comunque cristian_c se vuoi ti posso dire i procedimenti che ho seguito per l'installazione
<cristian_c> iuvenis, ok, sopratutto però sapere come hai cercato di ripristinare l'avvio di ubuntu
<Carlin0> quello citofonare Acn0w
<cristian_c> /dev/sda1           2,048     1,230,847     1,228,800 Windows Recovery Environment (Windows)
<cristian_c> /dev/sda5     939,022,336   976,773,119    37,750,784 Windows Recovery Environment (Windows)
<cristian_c> ottimo
<Carlin0> o leggere i log di stanotte
<iuvenis> cristian_c però con calma lol ho più pazienza io che sono il diretto interessato ahahahahah
<cristian_c> ahhh /dev/sda5        FA46717946713789                       ntfs       Push Button Reset
<iuvenis> cosa ahh? lol ahahaah
<iuvenis> quelle che hai postato sono partizioni che sono anche presenti sulla gestione disco di windows  c'è qualcosa che non va?
<Carlin0> cmq ubuntu è in sda7 ma non ha nemmeno la swap
<cristian_c> =================== UEFI/Legacy mode:
<cristian_c> BIOS is EFI-compatible, and is setup in EFI-mode for this live-session.
<cristian_c> SecureBoot disabled. (maybe sec-boot, Please report this message to boot.repair@gmail.com)
<cristian_c> iuvenis, hai il secure boot disattivato
<Carlin0> iuvenis, ma che ubuntu hai installato il 12.04 ?
<cristian_c> iuvenis, hai usato lo stesso live dvd della versione installata?
<cristian_c> il live cd è quello a 64 bit
<cristian_c> di 14.04.1
<Carlin0> Loading Linux 3.13.0-53-generic
<iuvenis> ho installato uubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> iuvenis, scusa, perché hai il secure boot disattivato?
<iuvenis> comunque si ho usato lo stesso live dvd della versione installata
<cristian_c> Carlin0, in effetti, di swap non c'è traccia
<cristian_c> iuvenis, ok
<iuvenis> perchè il secure boot non ti permette di far installare/avviare os che non sono certificati
<iuvenis> come ubuntu
<iuvenis> comunque la swap c'è
<Carlin0> ubuntu è certificato
<Carlin0> iuvenis, dove la vedi la swap ?
<iuvenis> se andate più giu nell'url che vi ho mandato vi dice chiaramente sda6 swap partition (linux)
<cristian_c> =================== Recommended repair
<cristian_c> The default repair of the Boot-Repair utility will reinstall the grub-efi-amd64-signed of sda7, using the following options:        sda2/boot/efi,
<cristian_c> Additional repair will be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s   fix-windows-boot use-standard-efi-file
<cristian_c> iuvenis, guarda che ubuntu a 64 bit supporta benissimo il secure boot
<cristian_c> comunque lo supporta
<davegarath> cristian_c: la swap sembra essere sda6 da fstab sembra che la critta /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0 chissà poi perché
<Carlin0> iuvenis, sda6 è una ntfs
<iuvenis> non lo sapevo lo supportasse io ho solo seguito la guida sul sito di ubuntu che diceva di disativarla
<cristian_c> l'ha criptata? O.o
<Carlin0> davegarath, in fstab è commentata quella riga se vedi
<cristian_c> sda6  part            977M
<cristian_c> in realtà non è proprio niente, a meno che non sia criptata
<iuvenis> si per la swap ho dato una dimensione di 1024 mb
<iuvenis> comunque ho criptato la cartella personale
<cristian_c> If your computer reboots directly into Windows, try to change the boot order in your BIOS.
<cristian_c> If your BIOS does not allow to change the boot order, change the default boot entry of the Windows bootloader.
<cristian_c> For example you can boot into Windows, then type the following command in an admin command prompt:
<cristian_c> bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<cristian_c> iuvenis, che c'entra bcdedit?
<cristian_c> iuvenis, una domanda molto semplice, ma prima di installare ubuntu, avevi disattivato il fastboot?
<cristian_c> questo si che va fatto
<iuvenis> bcdedit??
<iuvenis> l'ho fatto dopo
<cristian_c> iuvenis, e mica l'avevi detto
<iuvenis> può dare problemi se lo disattivo prima o dopo?
<davegarath> Carlin0: io a riga 448 non la vedo commentata
<cristian_c> iuvenis, nel senso, se windows è ibernato
<cristian_c> ci saranno problemi, sopratutto con il boot
<Carlin0> davegarath, vero avevo visto solo la 447
<cristian_c> iuvenis, il fastboot non è altro che l'ibernazione di windows, che fa in modo che quando accendi il pc non deve essere avviato completamente, ma carica il file con windows ibernato, risparmiando notevole tempo. Questo è il fastboot
<iuvenis> sisi lo sapevo cos'è il fast boot
<iuvenis> e lo disattivato
<iuvenis> *l'ho
<Carlin0> iuvenis, non confondere il fast col secure boot
<cristian_c> iuvenis, hai già provato con il comando contenuto nel log di boot repair?
<iuvenis> ho disattivato sia il fast che il secure
<cristian_c> iuvenis, hai provato riattivando il secure boot?
<cristian_c> io vedo un gran casino con tutti quei file .efi installati
<iuvenis> no infatti appena arrivato ho chiesto se conveniva modificare le priorità di bot
<iuvenis> boot
<iuvenis> no non ho provato a riattivarlo
<cristian_c> iuvenis, la prima cosa da fare è riattivare secure boot
<cristian_c> e vedi se boota
<cristian_c> iuvenis, poi vediamo
<cristian_c> come si mette
<Acn0w> Io avrei un'idea, ma è da mettere le mani sul file di configurazione di GRUB :)
<iuvenis> ok poverò a fare così
<iuvenis> vai magari riesco a fare qualcosa lol
<cristian_c> sto guardando, ma vedo che è quella moltitudine di file efi ad aver creato il casino
<cristian_c> hai troppi bootloader
<cristian_c> installati
<iuvenis> ma io su quelli non ho toccato niente
<iuvenis> stavano già da loto
<iuvenis> *loro
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> iuvenis, l'avrai fatto non volontariamente
<iuvenis> ieri è stata la prima volta che ho toccato la partizione di windows
<cristian_c> hai detto che hai fatto tante prove
<iuvenis> si ma prove nel senso: disattivare fastboot cercare di ripristinare grub (1 sola volta) ecc..
<iuvenis> non ho fatto mai la stessa cosa più volte
<cristian_c> Boot files:        /EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi                        /EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi                        /EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi                        /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi                        /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgr.efi                        /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/memtest.efi                        /EFI/OEM/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /EFI/OEM/Boot/bootmgr.efi
<cristian_c> /EFI/OEM/Boot/memtest.efi
<Acn0w> iuvenis: io terrei la modifica del GRUB come ultima risorsa ;)
<cristian_c> iuvenis, come hai cercato 'di ripristinare grub'?
<iuvenis> con boot repair
<iuvenis> ah poi sempre per grub ieri sera ho inserito un comando sul prompt che mi ha dato Acn0w ma nn so a cosa sia servito esattamente ahahahahahah
<cristian_c> Ripristino manuale sistemi MBR
<cristian_c> 	
<cristian_c> Il seguente metodo NON funziona su sistemi con UEFI
<cristian_c> Acn0w, che comando gli hai dato?
<Acn0w> cristian_c: quello che hai postato poco fa
<cristian_c> Acn0w, sicuro?
<Acn0w> Bcdedit...
<Acn0w> cristian_c: yup
<cristian_c> Acn0w, puoi postare il comando completo?
<cristian_c> i puntini non aiutano
<Acn0w> cristian_c, bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<cristian_c> Acn0w, allora non è lo stesso del log
<cristian_c> For example you can boot into Windows, then type the following command in an admin command prompt:
<cristian_c> bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<Acn0w> cristian_c, quello è se hai Secure Boot attivato
<Acn0w> ma iuvenis mi aveva detto di averlo disattivato
<iuvenis> ed è disattivato :)
<Acn0w> \o/
<cristian_c> iuvenis, l'hai attivato ora?
<iuvenis> no ora lo faccio per farlo devo riavviare il pc... ci sentiamo tra poco
<iuvenis> ciao rieccomi :)
<iuvenis> comunque anche attivando il secure boot non mi è apparso la schermata di grub...
<Acn0w> iuvenis, evvai!! :(
<iuvenis> sto provando a fare ricerche ma l'unica che ho trovato sul mio stesso problema, il tizio non è riuscito a risolvere niente :(
<Acn0w> iuvenis, puoi ripostarmi il link del pastedebian?
<iuvenis> si un attimino :)
<Acn0w> scusa, ma son passato dal cell al pc e ho perso un po' di robette
<Acn0w> grazie ;)
<iuvenis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11642930/
<iuvenis> il mio unico dubbio è nel caso ci siano troppe partizioni primarie e quindi non riesce ad avviare ubuntu ma non penso
<Acn0w> iuvenis, vuoi che mettiamo le mani sul grub? :D
<iuvenis> mmmmm rischiosetto lol ahahahah
<iuvenis> va beh dai proviamoci ahahahah
<Acn0w> mal che vada non funzionava anche prima
<Acn0w> xD
<iuvenis> ahahahahahaah
<iuvenis> infatti :D
<Acn0w> iuvenis, vai in /boot/grub/
<Acn0w> e modifica il file grub.cfg
<Acn0w> trovi due righe con scritto                   #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0                           GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<iuvenis> ok una sola cosa che può sembrare stupida ahahaha lo devo fare da windows no? :D
<Acn0w> credo sia meglio di no :) non funzionano le cose lì XD
<iuvenis> quindi dovrei avviare la live di ubuntu? ahahahah
<Acn0w> dovresti farlo dalla partizione di ubuntu... non so se funzioni anche con il live. Più che altro non so se puoi accedere alla partizione... Che due mandorle!!
<Acn0w> iuvenis, fammi pensare
<iuvenis> eh come dovrei fare ad accedere alla partizione?
<iuvenis> ok fai con comodo
<iuvenis> ahahahaha
<iuvenis> io da gestione disco posso visualizzare la partizione ma ad accedere non so..
<iuvenis> non so se ti può aiutare ho trovato su un forum di ubuntu uno che ha trovato un programma che gli consente di accedere e modificare i file da windows alla partizione di ubuntu
<iuvenis> però era su winndows 7 non so se funziona anche su 8..
<cristian_c> iuvenis, sei in live?
<iuvenis> no
<cristian_c> allora avvia una live
<Acn0w> cristian_c, si può modificarlo da live?
<cristian_c> certo
<cristian_c> mmm, da root dovrebbe
<krabador> iuvenis, se riavvii, elenca per favore le voci in bios che hai in boot
<Acn0w> cristian_c, ah, "dovrebbe"... XD
<Acn0w> krabador, io pensavo di fargli cambiare quelle due voci in grub.cfg in #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false
<Acn0w> senza l'hash
<cristian_c> Acn0w, se è root può pure scavalcare i permessi utente
<cristian_c> Acn0w, però può tranquillamente modificare in chroot
<cristian_c> così non ci sono casini
<cristian_c> con i permessi
<Acn0w> cristian_c, ottimo (Y) era prorpio di questo che non ero sicuro
<iuvenis> ok rieccomi
<iuvenis> allora spiegatemi che devo fare alla fine devo avviare la live? :D
<cristian_c> iuvenis, non l'hai avviata ancora?
<iuvenis> no mi sono dovuto allontanare un attimo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> allora avvia una live
<iuvenis> a un favore lo so che già vi sto stressando un sacco... ma quando vi posso ritrovare qui? perchè ho questioni bbastanza urgenti da sbrigare.... si può fare anche un altro giorno se volete...
<cristian_c> iuvenis, quando sei disponibile, torna qui in live
<iuvenis> ok grazie mille :) ora scappo il dovere purtroppo chiama :) a dopo
<Acn0w> iuvenis, fai un fischio :D
<LoZiOoNe> ciao a tutti,ho un portatile hp envy con W7 che surriscalda dopo pochi minuti (senza applicazioni o processi pesanti che girano) da che cosa può dipendere? hw?
<krabador> LoZiOoNe, sensors | pastebinit
<LoZiOoNe> ha appena crasciato da bios durante il ripristino -.-"
<krabador> LoZiOoNe, ma chi ti passa questo hardware, non puo' andare in un centro assistenza?
<LoZiOoNe> krabador, sono io un centro assistenza
<krabador> certo, tanto chiedi qui.
<LoZiOoNe> per il surriscaldamento ho trovato una soluzione temporanea però... http://s24.postimg.org/rbf22z3b9/raffreddare_un_pc.jpg
<LoZiOoNe> krabador, se vuoi mi faccio punire :(
<krabador> no, dovresti fare un lavoro che sai fare.
<LoZiOoNe> krabador,in ogni caso non riuscirei mai a fare un qualsivoglia lavoro e sapere perfettamente ogni singola cosa
<krabador> questo non giustifica chi non ne sa nulla ad improvvisarsi.
<Luciph3r> LoZiOoNe: hai escluso anche possibili problematiche hardware del tipo ventoline grippate e polvere ?
<Luciph3r> LoZiOoNe: settaggi 'quiet' da bios che limitano le ventoline
<LoZiOoNe> Luchiph3r,ci ho pensato,provo ad aprire il pc e controllare
<Luciph3r> LoZiOoNe: no
<Luciph3r> LoZiOoNe: soffialo e vedi cosa esce ... già chelo soffi la ventola la senti
<LoZiOoNe> ?
<Luciph3r> che lo*
<Luciph3r> LoZiOoNe: chiaramente controlla anche possibili aggiornamenti della casa in merito al bios
<krabador> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Luciph3r> LoZiOoNe: suona come una turbina , se non suona ... apri
<LoZiOoNe> ok
<La> ciao
<La> devo partizionare il mio HDD per installare Ubuntu 15.04
<krabador> !ciao | La
<ubot-it> La: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<La> mi suggerite velocemente le partizioni che debbo fare_
<krabador> il pc ha altri sistemi al momento?
<La> grazie
<La> si, ma posso cancellarlo
<La> [ kali linux
<Carlin0> e basta ? niente windows ?
<Talpa> no
<Talpa> solo ubuntu vrrei avere
<krabador> "le partizioni che debbo fare" ---> cvhe intenzioni hai
<krabador> ok
<krabador> quanto è grande l'hd?
<Talpa> 320gb
<Carlin0> quanta ram hai ? e .... iberni ?
<krabador> Talpa, 20gb partizione root, quello che ti pare per la partizione home
<krabador> fai tutto da live di ubuntu, ovvero "prova senza installare" in boot del supporto di installazione
<Talpa> ok, vi sto scrivendo dalla live
<Talpa> infatti non so perch[ alcune lettere le scrive male
<krabador> la tastiera è in inglese
<Talpa> ah ok
<krabador> se premevi f2 al boot, avresti potuto averla it
<Talpa> lo far; dopo
<krabador> allora, carica gparted, pialla il disco, partiziona in questo modo
<Talpa> posso avviare qualche programma per il partizionamento dalla live?
<Talpa> ok
<krabador> Talpa, "dopo " ---> se installi non servirà
<Talpa> bene, meglio
<krabador> !partizionamentomanuale | Talpa
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> Talpa, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Talpa> posso definire queste aree di partizionamento gi' da adesso, oppure solo al momento dell/installazione del sistema?
<krabador> "<krabador> allora, carica gparted, pialla il disco, partiziona in questo modo "
<krabador> e poi fa partire l'installazione
<Talpa> ok
<krabador> Talpa, quanta ram hai?
<Talpa> posso dare qualche comando da terminale per saperlo?
<krabador> è tuo il pc?
<Talpa> di un mio amico
<krabador> apri terminale, digita free , invio
<krabador> il risultato del comando?
<Talpa> scusate era cadut lalinea
<Talpa> su swap ho 3960828
<krabador> Talpa, incolla il risultato del comando
<Talpa> mentre su mem 1932828
<Talpa> ok
<Talpa> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ free
<Talpa>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Talpa> Mem:       1932828    1798084     134744     353868     204344     855588
<Talpa> -/+ buffers/cache:     738152    1194676
<Talpa> Swap:      3960828       7584    3953244
<talpa1> scusami, ma mi ha cacciato
<talpa1> ci sei ancora?
<krabador> si, solo 2 linee erano importanti, oltre 6 entra in funzione il floodbot
<talpa1> ah non sapevo
<krabador> talpa1, sudo lshw -C Memory , vedi cosa dice la voce System Memory
<talpa1> ero cadut di nuovo
<krabador> talpa1, sudo lshw -C Memory , vedi cosa dice la voce System Memory
<krabador> !pastebin | talpa1
<ubot-it> talpa1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> usa questo per incollare ed inviare qui l'output del comando
<talpa1> menomale
<talpa1> ok graie
<talpa1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11650850/
<krabador> talpa1, ok, aggiungi una partizione swap di 2048mb
<talpa1> ok
<krabador> fai una root da 20gb , una home grande quanto ti pare
<krabador> una swap di 2048
<Carlin0> ma cancella quella da 4 gb che hai
<talpa1> ho cancellato tutto
<Carlin0> ah ok
<krabador> root ed home ext4
<talpa1> bene, infatti stav per chiederlo
<krabador> una volta fatta partire l'installazione quando ti chiede dove installare , devi selezionare "altro"
<talpa1> ok
<krabador> selezionare le partizioni che hai fatto , una alla volta, cliccandoci sopra, nello specchio che ti appare
<krabador> clicchi in basso a sinistra sul tasto "change"
<akis24> sera
<talpa1> entrambi primary partition?
<krabador> al che devi selezionare "file system  ext4 con journaling" punto di mount "/"
<krabador> per la root
<krabador> "file system  ext4 con journaling" punto di mount "/home" per la home
<talpa1> ok
<talpa1> ti aggiorno fra poco
<krabador> talpa1, se in questo pc, dovranno essere installati altri sistemi operativi, fai la root primaria , la home estesa
<krabador> la swap è primaria per forza
<talpa1> asp ho un problema
<talpa1> mentre stavo partizionando con gparted
<talpa1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11650902/
<krabador> talpa1, devi smontare correttamente il disco
<krabador> prima di operarci
<talpa1> ho fatto unmount dalla barra a sinistra
<talpa1> e mi ha permesso di cancellare le partizioni che c'erano installate
<talpa1> si smontano diversamente?
<Carlin0> talpa1, perchè non fai uno screenshot ?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> talpa1, hai applicato i cambiamenti delle operazioni che hai cercato di fare?
<talpa1> si
<talpa1> solo dopo averla smontata dalla barra a sinistra di ubuntu
<krabador> talpa1, chiudi senza salvare gparted
<talpa1> ok
<krabador> talpa1, sudo gparted da terminale
<krabador> screenshot di quello che appare
<krabador> e postalo su imgur
<krabador> talpa1, o vengono smontate correttamente tutte prima di caricare gparted, oppure si smontano dallo stesso gparted con le voci all'interno
<talpa1> sto caricando lo screen
<talpa1> non mi carica lo screen
<talpa1> tutte a me...
<Carlin0> come no ...
<krabador> talpa1, va sul sito imgur
<krabador> clicca upload
<krabador> seleziona lo screenshot
<krabador> che avrai salvato su Immagini
<talpa1> cmq riprendiamo il discorso pi\ tardi se per voi sar' possibile. ho anche problemi di connessione
<krabador> se hai premuto il tasto stamp
<talpa1> grazie del tempo
<krabador> talpa1, fa una cosa
<krabador> fa venire direttamente il titolare del pc
<talpa1> dimmi
<talpa1> perche?
<krabador> talpa1, in modo da ottimizzare
<talpa1> cmq riprendo questa sera. al momento ho una connessione che dire schifo e poco
<talpa1> grazie buon proseguimento
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<talpa1> crepi
<Amadis33> buona sera
<krabador> Amadis abeba
<krabador> salve
<Amadis33> chiedo scusa
<Amadis33> ho installato ubunto 15.04 in italiano
<Amadis33> ma non so come fare la chiocciola
<Amadis33> >(
<Amadis33> ecco appunto
<Amadis33> neanche il sorriso riesco a fare
<krabador> e c'è bisogno del supporto irc ufficiale italiano ?
<Carlin0> alt/gr + ò
<krabador> alt gr + ò    cosa fa
<Amadis33> ho provato anche su youtube
<krabador> Amadis33, matteo renzi ha un ufficio apposta
<krabador> :D
<Amadis33> nulla
<krabador> Amadis33, controlla che la tastiera sia in italiano
<krabador> Amadis33, impostazioni
<Amadis33> [ in ita
<Amadis33> grazie cmq ..scusate il disturbo...andrò da renzi , e gli porterò i tuoi saluti ...che supporto fantastico....fate passare la voglia di avvicinarsi a linux
<Amadis33> grazie
<krabador> Amadis33, non è linux il tuo problema
<fisch88> sera a tutti..
<cybernova> !ciao | fisch88
<ubot-it> fisch88: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fisch88> Grazie!
<fisch88> posso fare una domanda?
<cybernova> !chiedi | fisch88
<ubot-it> fisch88: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fisch88> Hai ragione scusa.. è la prima volta in questa comunità!
<fisch88> Ho un notebook Acer 5742G che voglio usare come sorgente per un Home Theater. Volendo usare una distribuzione Ubuntu (la trovo veramente ottima) ho installato la 15.04 e Kodi. Tutto funziona a meraviglia, se non fosse per l'audio che rimane in Stereo anche sull'uscita HDMI
<cybernova> fisch88, apri il terminale, e digita: pavucontrol ti si aprirà una finestra con tutte le impostazioni per l'audio, nei dispositivi di output devi selezionare correttamente l'audio via hdmi
<fisch88> Premetto che ho cercato in lungo ed in largo online, ho provato molti rimedi consigliati per altri ma nessuno ha funzionato. Descrivere tutto quello che ho fatto è difficile. Unica cosa è che una volta casualmente mi aveva trovato i canali 5.1, dopo il riavvio nulla
<selecta> un saluto a tutti
<cybernova> fisch88, leggi su
<fisch88> su..... ?
<cybernova> <cybernova> fisch88, apri il terminale, e digita: pavucontrol ti si aprirà una finestra con tutte le impostazioni per l'audio, nei dispositivi di output devi selezionare correttamente l'audio via hdmi
<fisch88> è selezionato correttamente HDMI ma mi visualizza solo i canali stereo
<cybernova> fisch88, collega il computer al tv o quello che è, e poi posta una immagine di pavucontrol qui in canale
<cybernova> !image | fisch88
<ubot-it> fisch88: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fisch88> ok provvedo
<raisan> ciao a tutti
<raisan> ho un problema
<raisan> spiego
<raisan> w
<raisan> ho un asus F552M con processore intel pentium e scheda grafida nvidia geforce, appena comprato, malgrado con win 8.1 preinstallato, praticamente provo a installare xubuntu in tutti i modi possibili disattivando secure boot e fast boot ma nada! il botto loader mi da opzione di installare da cd-dvd normale e in uefi provo e riprovo ma una volta clicc
<raisan> ato try xubuntu without installing procede x poi fermarsi a una schermata nera senza vita e il disco sento ke si ferma
<raisan> qualcuno puo aiutarmi x installare xubuntu?
<akis24> !uefi | raisan
<ubot-it> raisan: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akis24> raisan:  versione di ubuntu ?
<akis24> o di xubuntu ?
<raisan> ps. prima alla schermata di scelta di installazione di xubuntu sn riuscito cliccando f6 ad accedere alle opzioni e cliccando nonemodeset spero si dica così, sn entrato nella live, ma nn riconosce la scheda wifi -_-
<raisan> 13.4
<raisan> e
<raisan> 14.04
<raisan> provato queste 2
<akis24> raisan:  32 o 64 bit ?
<raisan> 64!
<raisan> dvd
<raisan> live
<raisan> amd64
<raisan> di xubuntu
<raisan> w
<akis24> raisan: per la scheda wifi si provvede dopo intanto se riesci ad accedere alla live prova a installare seguendo le istruzioni al link che ti ho postato sopra
<raisan> so a memoria la guida!
<raisan> solo ke il bios
<raisan> di questo computer è un vero
<raisan> Casino!!
<akis24> raisan: hai detto di aver sistemato le impostazioni del bios
<raisan> si piu o meno
<raisan> ma nel secure boot ci sn altri tool ke nn riesco a comprendere
<raisan> anke se disattivati
<raisan> fast bot
<raisan> posso attivare solo lecacy
<akis24> raisan: questo purtroppo non posso dirti nulla chiedi in asus  o leggi bene il manuale
<raisan> ma nn cambia nulla
<raisan> ok
<raisan> chiamo assistenza asus e cosa dico?
<akis24>  raisan  almeno come settare le voci che non conosci ovvio
<raisan> ok
<raisan> maledetta microsozz!!!!! malefica!!!
<raisan> @akis24 sai mica un modo x resettare il bios o cancellare uefi?
<raisan> w
<akis24> raisan: non esiste ..
<akis24> raisan: ormai il bios è quello
<akis24> raisan: dai un occhiata qui  comunque http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/12182/come-si-installa-ubuntu-in-dual-boot-con-windows-8-uefi-e-secure-boot
<raisan> senti ma se resetto il computer installando win 7 o anke 8 e poi interrompo installazione, praticamente l hd resta vuoto.. quindi avrei possibilità di mettere linux senza problemi? o si riallaccia tutto sempre al bios'
<akis24> raisan: sempre uefi hai a bordo del pc
<raisan> -_-
<raisan> ok
<raisan> anni fa compravo un computer e mettevo linux anke se aveva uefi, ora sembra un impresa da campioni
<raisan> -_--
<raisan> w
<akis24> raisan:  tra le altre cose è sconsigliabile eliminare windows  almeno agli inizi  poi in seguito valuterai se farlo o no
<raisan> sopratutto x il fatto che non riconosce la scheda wifi
<raisan> akis24
<raisan> windoz lo odiooooo
<akis24> raisan:  e due per la scheda wifi si provvede dopo ..
<raisan> sn 4 anni ke sto con linux
<raisan> ok
<raisan> grazie x la pazienza
<akis24> raisan: si dovranno installare i driver adatti alla tua scheda wifi
<akis24> di nulla
<raisan> ciao akis
<raisan> e
<raisan> grazie
<raisan> b serata
<raisan> w
<aleesssandro> ciao chi mi aiuta nei passaggi con testdisk per far ripartire un hard disk?
<cristian_c> aleesssandro, cosa intendi con 'ripartire'?
<aleesssandro> c'e' una partizione che mi dice che è danneggiata e vorrei con quel programma riuscire acopiare i file che ci stanno dentro
<aleesssandro> credo che le partizioni non abbiano nemmeno piu la loro "identita'" perche all inizio non mi dice chi è boot
<cristian_c> aleesssandro, se è danneggiata, non lo fai ripartire
<aleesssandro> e chi logical
<cristian_c> a meno che non togli blocchi, o comunque puoi tentare di recuperare i dati della partizione
<aleesssandro> hai presente il programma testdisk?
<cristian_c> sì
<aleesssandro> ecco
<aleesssandro> nella partizone interessata mi da errore
<aleesssandro> vorrei estrarre i file
<cristian_c> aleesssandro, hai letto la documentazione ufficiale di testdisk?
<cristian_c> (comunque testdisk è utile quando la partizione è identificata
<krabador> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk aleesssandro
<aleesssandro> si ma non dice bene cosa fare in caso di questo errore...aspetta un attimo...
<cristian_c> aleesssandro, ci sono tanti altri strumenti
<aleesssandro> Can't open filesystem. Filesystem seems damaged
<cristian_c> aleesssandro, tra cui quelli che ti permettono di creare una copia della partizioner
<aleesssandro> ma facendo la scansione approfondita mi dice che è danneggiato un solo settore
<aleesssandro> cosa mi consigli?=quale programma?
<cristian_c> aleesssandro, ci sono pagine del wiki dedicate: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati
<aleesssandro> ok grazie
<akis24> sera
<jester-> sera
<gabriele> Ciao a tutti. Ho installato ubuntu 15.04, il problema è che non funziona più l'audio, è disattivato. come posso risolvere?
<jester-> gabriele: vai di 14.1 la 15.04 è ancora un po zoppa
<jester-> 14.10*
<gabriele> non è che devo installare i plugin?
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-09
<__Myst__> Salve, buonasera, buongiorno
<__Myst__> Sto avendo problemi con la connesione Wi-Fi su Ubuntu 14.04.02 con un chipset Broadcom
<__Myst__> Il driver che uso è quel raccomendato sulla wiki, installato tramite "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer"
<__Myst__> La connessione cade a caso, e non ritorna finche non riavvio.
<__Myst__> C'è qualcuno?
<tato> salve c'è ualcuno?
<tato> dovrei installare aircrack-ng su ubuntu per testare la mia rete wifi, ma il terminale di ubuntu mi risposta alcuni errori
<tato> mi serve un aiuto
<__Myst__> Ci sarei io, ma non sono un vero "esperto." Ho cominciato tipo l'atroieri.
<__Myst__> altroieri
<tato> ti ringrazio, ma ho cominciato molto prima :)
<__Myst__> Beh, magari ho incontrato questi errori anchio.
<__Myst__> Dai, parla
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gioele1205> ciao a tutti
<gioele1205> posso chiedervi alcune cose, sul nuovo "bios"
<gioele1205> UEFI?
<ExPBoy> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gioele1205> vorrei capire come posso installare elementary os fraya su un pc asus che ha windows 8 per levarlo definitivamente
<ExPBoy> gioele1205, questo è il canale di supporto per ubuntu
<gioele1205> si si ho capito ma...
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gioele1205> elementary è sempre basato su ubuntu
<tado> ciao a tutti. Ho una chiave USB che mi da un errore quando la inserisco. L'errore é qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11670210/
<tado> qualcuno mi sa dire come fare?
<johack> Salve a tutti!!!! vorrei aggiornare il gcc qualcuno sa come procedere?
<Joelle> salve
<Joelle> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Joelle> riguardo l'installazione di ubuntu phone su un dispositivo android
<Joelle> come devo procedere?
<Joelle> c'è qualcuno?
<Joelle> Nessuno può aiutare???
<Joelle> come devo fare?? sono senza telefono...
<Joelle> salve
<Joelle> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Joelle> riguardo l'installazione di ubuntu phone su un dispositivo android
<Joelle> come devo procedere?
<krabador> Joelle, sono supportati solo i nexus
<krabador> Joelle, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/devices/
<Joelle> ma ho visto dei video che pure su lg sono supportati
<Joelle> ho segiuto una guida ieri tramite terminale...
<krabador> Joelle, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices qui puoi vedere dei devices a cui è stato fatto un porting amatoriale del sistema, seguendo la precedente porting guide
<Joelle> ma alla fine non fa il riavvio
<krabador> Joelle, io posso parlarti di cio' che è ufficiale
<krabador> e sono solo i devices del primo link
<krabador> altri porting non sono ufficiali
<krabador> e per problemi con essi bisogna contattare l'autore
<krabador> Joelle, puoi segnalare cosa hai scaricato, che guida hai seguito e per che terminale ?
<Joelle> si certo
<Joelle> un momento
<Joelle> http://www.html.it/articoli/ubuntu-touch-guida-allinstallazione/?autorefresh=yes
<Joelle> ho seguito questa guida
<krabador> Joelle, tramite questa https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/  , la attuale porting guide è possibile iniziare a provare il porting dell'attuale versione di ubuntu touch e nuovi devices
<krabador> Joelle, "Tuttavia, se avete un Nexus 4, un Nexus 10 o un Nexus 7, vale la pena seguire questa guida e provare Ubuntu Touch."
<krabador> lo specificano anche loro
<Joelle> si lo sò
<Joelle> ma siccome vedendo un video
<Joelle> su un LG
<krabador> e allora ti metti a fare cose a caso facendo supposizioni?
<Joelle> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=installare+linux+su+LG+L9
<krabador> Joelle, ti ho segnalato il link dei vecchi porting
<krabador> eseguiti con la vecchia porting guide dalla comunità
<krabador> ma facenti capo soltanto all'autore
<krabador> quei porting , essendo stati eseguiti seguendo la vecchia porting guide
<krabador> sono relativi a versioni di ubuntu touch di piu' di un anno fa
<krabador> da allora, il sistema è cambiato radicalmente
<krabador> passando dalla base cyanogenmod, all'AOSP
<Joelle> krabador quindi a tuo parere non conviene provare??? guide aggiornate non c'è ne?
<samuele> salve .. ho virtualizzato ubuntu 15.04 ma ho problemi con la risoluzione dello schermo
<krabador> samuele, hai usato virtualvox ?
<krabador> *box ?
<samuele> vmware
<samuele> buona sera inanzitutto
<krabador> allora devi leggere la loro documentazione, nel senso, questi aspetti di un sistema virtualizzato dipende dai settings del software di virtualizzazione usato
<samuele> ho un sony vaio risoluzione 1920x1080
<samuele> ho cercato ovunque ..
<samuele> nella versione 14.04 al momento che facevo la visualizzazione a scherm interno
<samuele> mi prendeva la risoluzione in automatico
<krabador> ercato ovunque ..
<krabador> <samuele> nella versione 14.04 al momento che facevo la visualizzazione a scherm interno
<krabador> <samuele> mi prendeva la risoluzione in automatico
<krabador> cusa
<krabador> http://partnerweb.vmware.com/GOSIG/home.html
<krabador> samuele, è che qui si fa supporto al sistema reale, io personalmente uso altre soluzioni di virtualizzazione , dovresti parlare con chi conosce vmware
<samuele> ok.. grazier
<samuele> ho provato anceh con virtualbox ma uguale
<krabador> samuele, virtualbox devi installare guest addictions
<krabador> samuele, qual'è il sistema host?
<samuele> win7 pro
<krabador> samuele, in virtualbox, devi montare questa iso C:\Program files\Oracle\VirtualBox\VBoxGuestAdditions.iso nel sistema guest , ed installare le guest additions
<samuele> provo.. grazie
<Carlin0> ma ce anche qualcosa nei repo mi pare
<samuele> cioè ?
<krabador> Carlin0, le guest additions sono una iso fornita nell'installazione di virtualbox
<krabador> l'utente usa win7
<krabador> è li che le trova
<Carlin0> win è il sistema host
<krabador> samuele, il sistema guest deve installare dkms con quest sudo apt-get install dkms
<fisch88> Ciao a tutti, ho installato Ubuntu 14.04.2 su un notebook con scheda video ATI HD 5470. Non mi riconosce l'audio surround sull'uscita hdmi
<krabador> fisch88, l'audio stereo , in hdmi va ?
<krabador> viene vista l'uscita in pulseaudio quando collegata?
<fisch88> Oltre all'audio interno mi trova solo Cedar HDMI Audio (Radeon hd 5400/6300 Series) Digital Stereo (HDMI) e mi è impossibile impostare il 5.1
<Carlin0> !info virtulabox-guest-dkms
<ubot-it> Package virtulabox-guest-dkms does not exist in trusty
<Carlin0> !info virtualbox-guest-dkms
<ubot-it> virtualbox-guest-dkms (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - guest addition module source for dkms. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.10-dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 440 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<fisch88> Si viene vista , nella schermata "configurazione" ho Cedar HDMI Audio (Radeon HD 5400/6300 Series) e sotto 2 profili: Spento oppure Digital Stereo (HDMI) output
<Carlin0> son 3 pacchetti virtualbox-guest-dkms virtulabox-guest-utils e virtualbox-guest-x11 segnateli samuele
<Carlin0> li trovi nei repo
<fisch88> Prima ho provato ad installare i driver AMD ma con l'unica conseguenza che non si è più avviato e ho dovuto reinstallare da 0
<fisch88> Pardon per la foto... www.tonyinformatica.it/upload/20150609_123100.jpg
<fisch88> qualcuno ha qualche consiglio per me?
<iuvenis> ciao a tutti :)
<iuvenis> scusate se ieri non mi sono fatto piu' sentire
<iuvenis> comunque Acn0w appena ci sei io sono sulla live :)
<Acn0w> iuvenis: ci sono sempre ;) ma analisi mi sta uccidendo :'(
<iuvenis> cazz brutto esame
<Acn0w> iuvenis: se fosse solo quello!!! :'(
<Acn0w> Anyway
<Acn0w> Preavviso che non c'ho mai provato a far sta cosa per cui
<iuvenis> ah bene lol
<Acn0w> Apri il terminale e dimmi dove sei :D
<Acn0w> iuvenis: vado ad intuito ;P sempre se ti fidi!
<iuvenis> in che senso dove sono? lol ahahahah
<Acn0w> In che directory sei:)
<iuvenis> mi fido no problema ahahahah
<Acn0w> iuvenis: così vediamo se dobbiamo spostarci dalla live alla partizione di ubuntu:)
<iuvenis> per adesso sono sul desktop della live di ubuntu ahahahah
<iuvenis> e sulla sinistra mi da le diverse partizioni, tra cui quella di 53 GB che dovrebbe essere quella su cui ho installato ubuntu
<Acn0w> iuvenis: perfetto!! :D
<Acn0w> Aspetta che non mi ricordo che dovevamo fare... XD
<iuvenis> clicco su quella partizione? :)
<Acn0w> Yup
<Acn0w> Intanto vai:)
<cristian_c> iuvenis, c'è anche un'altra idea
<Acn0w> iuvenis: stiamo provando la cosa del GRUB?
<iuvenis> ahahaahaha ok
<cristian_c> iuvenis, di far partire il sistema direttamente dal bios
<Acn0w> Si, alle a letto i log!
<Acn0w> cristian_c: tipo cambiare partizione predefinita d'avvio?
<cristian_c> Acn0w, uefi non solo permette il boot dai dispositivi
<cristian_c> ma può avviare direttamente gli OS
<cristian_c> se sono nell'elenco di boot del bios
<Acn0w> cristian_c: vero.. Me n'ero scordato.. È da una vita che non metto mano su uefi XD
<iuvenis> si quando ho usato boot repair mi ha detto di provare a cambiare le priorità di boot dal bios
<fisch88> ragazzi per il problema audio qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<cristian_c> Acn0w, se è per questo, me n'ero dimenticato anch'io (e dire che ho un bios uefi)
<Acn0w> iuvenis: teniamo GRUB per ultimo ;P
<cristian_c> iuvenis, non parlo solo di prorità
<cristian_c> puoi proprio eseguire l'overlay
<Acn0w> cristian_c: uefi ci appassiona talmente tanto che c'è ne siamo dimenticati XD
<iuvenis> comunque una voltaa cambiata la priorità di boot poi come faccio a ritornare su windows? lol perchè comuqnue li sopra ho dei dati abbastanza importanti ahahahah
<Acn0w> iuvenis: in ogni caso puoi accedere ai dati di windows da ubuntu
<iuvenis> oooook non so cosa sia l'overlay lol
<Acn0w> Anche se non sarebbe il massimo
<iuvenis> i know
<cristian_c> iuvenis, ripeto, pupi avviare direttamente l'os dal bios, se presente
<cristian_c> non solo determinare l'ordine
<iuvenis> quindi anche quando sono su ubuntu (?)
<iuvenis> comunque come si dovrebbe fare ad avviare l'os dall'uefi? :)
<cristian_c> fisch88, ?
<iuvenis> ?
<fisch88> Cristian, non riesco a far funzionare l'audio 5.1 in hdmi
<cristian_c> iuvenis, entra nel bios uefi
<cristian_c> vai nella sezione boot
<cristian_c> fisch88, sei su unity?
<fisch88> Ubuntu 14.04.02
<cristian_c> fisch88, se utilizzi unity, apri le impostazioni audio
<fisch88> http://www.tonyinformatica.it/upload/20150609_123100.jpg
<fisch88> secondo me è un problema proprio con i driver ATI, ma scaricando e installando quelli dal sito AMD ho dovuto formattare perchè non accendeva più
<krabador> fisch88, apri terminale, sudo apt-get install alsa-tools alsa-utils
<fisch88> fatto
<youneverknow> fisch88, digita alsamixer , invio
<fisch88> ok, se faccio f6 e scelgo la scheda hdmi mi esce s/pdif 00 e basta
<cristian_c> fisch88, uhm
<cristian_c> fisch88, attualmente , quali driver stai utilizzando?
<fisch88> una volta casualmente era partito.. ma è successo una sola volta..
<fisch88> come controllo?
<cristian_c> fisch88, lspci -k
<nanaep7> Ciao ragazzi, non riesco a far funzionare tor-launcher, qualcuno di voi ha lo stesso problema? l'ouput e il seguente http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11673579/
<cristian_c> !paste | fisch88
<ubot-it> fisch88: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> nanaep7, dove l'hai trovato?
<fisch88> Cedar hdmi audio
<fisch88> può essere quello?
<cristian_c> fisch88, incolla su pastebin
<cristian_c> fisch88, a cosa ti riferisci?
<fisch88> un attimo che mi collego dal pa ubuntu alla chat allora
<krabador> non sei connnesso con quel pc?
<nanaep7> trovato cosa?
<nanaep7> tor-launcher e il launcher per il tor browser bundle che dovrebbe essere nei repository ufficiali
<krabador> !tor | nanaep7
<ubot-it> nanaep7: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<nanaep7> scusa colpa mia, intendevo torbrowser-launcher
<krabador> nanaep7, in ogni caso , puoi riferirti direttamente alla loro documentazione , per eventuali problemi
<fisch882> http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=nizEmpgC
<fisch882> non ho mai usato pastebin, è corretto?
<cristian_c> beh, non esattamente
<cristian_c> ma puoi installare pastebinit
<cristian_c> in ogni caso stai usando i driver radeon
<nanaep7> sulla documentazione non ho trovato riferimenti al mio problema
<iuvenis> communque cristian_c dopo aver aperto il bios ed essere andato su boot cosa dovrei fare? :)
<fisch88> driver radeon ....sono corretti=
<fisch88> ?
<cristian_c> iuvenis, hai la lista di boot?
<krabador> iuvenis, elenca la lista
<cristian_c> fisch88, in driver aggiuntivi non hai i driver fglrx, giusto?
<iuvenis> si ho fatto una foto prima di avviare la live di ubuntu nel caso sarebbe servita ed avevo ragione lol
<iuvenis> vi pposto la foto :)
<fisch88> driver aggiuntivi.. perdonami sono neofita di ubuntu... dove li trovo?
<iuvenis> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/4f2tE4bSiakyHUFMSIMw
<iuvenis> questa è la lista... ho messo al primo posto atap cdrom per far avviare la live..
<cristian_c> fisch88, da Software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> fisch88, ma con cosa hai testato l'audio?
<cristian_c> fisch88, quale ubuntu utilizzi e quale kernel?
<fisch88> ubuntu 14.04.02
<fisch88> scaricato immagine nuova prima...
<krabador> fisch88, senti, dove attacchi l'hdmi, è un dispositivo che supporta il 5.1 ?
<fisch88> certo ho un sinto che decodifica dolby etc
<krabador> ok
<fisch88> l'altro giorno ha funzionato 1 sola volta ad esempio
<krabador> "l'altro giorno ha funzionato 1 sola volta ad esempio" ---> ?
<krabador> PARLA!!!! :D
<iuvenis> quindi la boot list è ok? :D lol
<cristian_c> ieri era con:
<cristian_c> BootOrder: 2002,0003,0004,0002,0001,2001,2003
<krabador> iuvenis, che opzioni ha "boot" mode ?
<fisch88> niente, all'improvviso nelle impostazioni audio è apparso 5.1.... l'ho selezionato e ha funzionato con kodi alla perfezione. Tutto soddisfatto ho spento e il giorno dopo una volta riacceso mi dava solo stereo
<cristian_c> Boot0002* ubuntu	HD(2,12c800,96000,7b68a10f-fb0b-42a8-9cb4-8e4210a92ba2)File(EFIubuntushimx64.efi)
<cristian_c> Boot0003* Windows Boot Manager	HD(2,12c800,96000,7b68a10f-fb0b-42a8-9cb4-8e4210a92ba2)File(EFIMicrosoftBootbootmgfw.efi)RC
<cristian_c> che quindi veniva prima
<krabador> fisch88, carica kodi , e vedi che opzioni audio ti da
<iuvenis> ehh cristian_c what? lol ahahah
<fisch88> le opzioni me le da tutte, lo carico e ti riferisco
<cristian_c> iuvenis, ti avviava windows perché nell'ordine di boot veniva prima il windows boot manager rispetto ad ubuntu
<iuvenis> ok
<krabador> fisch88, ok
<cristian_c> anzi, prima il grub su 0004, ho sbagliato
<iuvenis> ma quale sarebbe ubuntu li? perchè c'è solo hdd 0 ecc.. e non riesco a capire quali di quelli sia ubuntu
<cristian_c> nel log di boot repair c'erano due hdd1 O.o
<iuvenis> boh nella boot list mi da hdd0 e hdd1
<krabador> <krabador> iuvenis, che opzioni ha "boot" mode ?
<iuvenis> non ho visto... mi sembra però che serviva per passare da uefi a bios tradizionale..
<iuvenis> vado a vedere che opzioni ha?
<krabador> iuvenis, si
 * Acn0w si è appena ricordato che anche lui aveva dovuto cambiare l'ordine di boot la prima volta
<iuvenis> ok però mi devo disconnettere.. ci sentiamo appena vedo però mi connetto da windows o sempre da ubuntu live?
<cristian_c> iuvenis, comunque, bcdedit va gestito da windows
<krabador> iuvenis, sempre ubuntu live
<iuvenis> mmm Acn0w e come hai impostato l'ordine di boot?
<Acn0w> iuvenis: propongo ubuntu
<iuvenis> ok
<Acn0w> iuvenis: semplicemente avevo pure io prima il bootloader di windows
<Acn0w> Ho cambiato con la partizione di ubuntu
<iuvenis> allora ci sentiamo tra un po lol ci mette un' eternità ad avviarsi ahahah  a dopo :)
<Acn0w> Che nel tuo caso iuvenis dovrebbe essere HDD0
<iuvenis> mmmm nel tuo caso come era indicata?
<iuvenis> ah ecco intanto vado e vi dico che ozioni ha il boot mode
<fisch88b> sto installando kodi
<Acn0w> iuvenis: non ho il PC sotto mano.. :(
<krabador> fisch88, ma non l'avevi usato?
<Acn0w> iuvenis: prova a mettere hdd0 prima;)
<Acn0w> Visto che fai un giretto per le lande di uefi Xd
<krabador> uefi è molto variabile, i vari produttori lo implementano come gli pare
<iuvenis> ah un ultima cosa a te dopo che hai messo hdd0 prima, ti dava la scheramta di grub dove potevi sceglieere l'os o ti avviava direttamente ubuntu?
<Acn0w> iuvenis: GRUB:)
<fisch88b> si, ma proma ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu perche dopo gli aggiornamenti della scheda video non partiva nemmeno in recovery
<iuvenis> ok bene ahahaha
<iuvenis> ora vado per davvero :)
<krabador> fisch88, stai installando kodi dal repo ubuntu?
<jester-> non c'è nel repo ubbuntu
<jester-> c'è xbmc
<fisch88b> no altra repo...
<fisch88b> adesso per magia va... scommetto che se riavvio nn va piu
<fisch88b> installato con questa repo
<fisch88b> http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux
<krabador> fisch88, "per magia va" ---> in che contesto ?
<krabador> da dove lo stai verificando
<fisch88> ho avviato ubuntu dopo l'installazione (sempre la stessa procedura
<fisch88> e nella opzioni audio mi è comparso il 5.1
<krabador> fisch88, perfetto
<fisch88> ho installato kodi, configurato con il "bypass audio" e il sinto rilevava i 6ch
<fisch88> ora sto riavviando e vediamo..
<fisch88> krabador CVD. Riavviato e ora nelle opzioni audio non compare più 5.1
<krabador> fisch88, apri kodi
<fisch88> si
<fisch88> poi?
<krabador> fisch88, va a controllare le uscite rilevate
<fisch88> pulseaudio
<fisch88> e cedar hdmi
<cristian_c> quella è Configurazione
<cristian_c> c'è anche una scheda Uscite
<fisch88> nada non la visualizza
<krabador> fisch88, in kodi , seleziona sistema -- audio -- cedar
<fisch88> non trovo nessuna voce uscita... a volte era sotto ma ora nonc'è
<krabador> vedi la voce "numero di canali "
<krabador> fisch88, ma lo usi kodi o no?
<fisch88> si!
<fisch88> http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/5990/845z.jpg
<fisch88> tu intendi questa schermata giusto?
<fisch88> non mi esce AC3 DTS AAC LPCM ETC e Dispositivo d'uscita
<krabador> fisch88, selezionato hdmi e 5.1 il ricevitore riconosce i canali ?
<fisch88> no non più
<fisch88> perchè secondo me a monte, ubuntu nelle sue opzioni riconosce solo un dispositivo stereo
<cristian_c> fisch88, puoi postare una schermata delle impostazioni audio di ubuntu, in particolare della scheda Uscite?
<fisch88> si è quella di prima cmq
<cristian_c> fisch88, non l'ho vista
<fisch88> arrivo
<krabador> fisch88, hai grub in avvio
<krabador> fisch88, we want
<krabador> information
<krabador> informations
<fisch88> www.tonyinformatica.it/upload/20150609_180312.jpg
<krabador> fisch88, hai grub in avvio?
<fisch88> ho tutto di default
<cristian_c> fisch88, ok
<krabador> fisch88, hai
<krabador> fisch88, grub
<krabador> fisch88, in avvio?
<krabador> fisch88, oh, allora?
<fisch88> krabador ho installato ubuntu con le opzioni di default... non so se ho grub ... sono veramente neofita su linux
<krabador> fisch88, sarebbe una schermata come questa http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<krabador> quando accendi la macchina, in avvio
<fisch88> si esce una schermata così..
<krabador> fisch88, perfetto, fa una cosa
<krabador> riavvia la macchina , premi il tasto "e" , in corrispondenza della prima linea in alto selezionata
<krabador> apparirà una schermata con diverse voci
<fisch88> (ma c'è un controllo remoto per ubuntu che mi posso collegare da windows? perchè il pc è collegato ad un vpr quindi è scomodo fare tutto e riferire
<fisch88> ko dimmi
<fisch88> ok*
<krabador> scrivi radeon.audio=1
<krabador> a fianco della voce quiet splash
<krabador> poi premi f10
<krabador> il sistema si avvierà
<krabador> vedi cosa fa
<fisch88> ok
<krabador> quiet splash radeon.audio=1
<krabador> cosi'
<fisch88> k
<krabador> fisch88, in ogni caso, se si chiede assistenza per una macchina ubuntu, a meni di non avere problemi gravi di rete, e che il problema non sia quello, è il caso di entrare qui direttamente con quella macchina
<fisch88> si capisco ma se devo riavviare vado male..
<fisch88> comunque non so il perchè ma quella schermata non mi esce più.. eppure a volte usciva... c'è qualche tasto da premere?
<fisch88> ho spostato il pc qui vicino, collegandolo ad un monitor vga....
<fisch88> ed è riapparsa l'impostazione per l'audio 5.1! :S
<fisch88> in pratica credo che se ora lo riattacco in hdmi funzioni fino al riavvio
<krabador> fisch88, per far apparire grub in avvio
<krabador> premi il tasto shift destro appena accendi
<krabador> fisch88, io sto dando per scontato che tutte le prove che stai facendo avvengano con il cavo hdmi attaccato
<krabador> in quanto , se non l'attacchi , l'opzione non c'è di base.
<fisch88> quelle di prima si,
<fisch88> mentre ora l'ho staccato, e proprio ora che l'ho staccato le opzioni sono apparse
<cristian_c> O.o
<krabador> staccato dal pc
<krabador> o dal device?
<fisch88> staccato hdmi e collegato vga
<krabador> fisch88, si, ma l'audio hdmi è gestibile solo con l'hdmi attaccato al pc, ed al device
<krabador> senza, non ci sono le voci di default
<krabador> nella gestione dell'audio
<fisch88> Si sono daccordo ma.... perchè con hdmi attaccato spariscono, e hdmi staccato appaiono?
<fisch88> www.tonyinformatica.it/upload/20150609_181713.jpg
<fisch88> questo è con HDMI scollegato
<krabador> fisch88, attacca l'hdmi, e fa la prova che ti ho chiesto
<fisch88> la sto facendo ;)
<fisch88> www.tonyinformatica.it/upload/20150609_182143.jpg
<krabador> radeon.audio=1 fianco a quiet splash
<krabador> f10
<krabador> per farlo partire.
<fisch88> sisi work in progress
<fisch88> niente sparisce l'opzione
<fisch88> non posso più scegliere 5.1
<cristian_c> l'hdmi è collegato?
<cristian_c> quando hai riavviato
<iuvenis> raga è andato sono su ubuntu siiii ahahahahah
<iuvenis> la felicità in persona tipo :D
<cristian_c> iuvenis, cos'hai fatto?
<iuvenis> sono andato sulla boot list
<cristian_c> hdd0?
<fisch88> certo è collegato
<cristian_c> in prima posizione?
<iuvenis> ho fatto primma comme ha detto Acn0w ed ho messo prima hdd0
<iuvenis> ma non è andato
<iuvenis> poi ho provato a mettere hdd1
<iuvenis> ed è andato :D
<cristian_c> fisch88, fammi capire, se fai il boot con hdmi collegato, non ci sono le opzioni nella schermata Uscite
<cristian_c> mentre con hdmi scollegato, ci sono?
<fisch88> esatto
<krabador> iuvenis, ed è andato cosa?
<fisch88> ;)
<krabador> fisch88, fa una cosa
<krabador> fisch88, riavvia
<krabador> fisch88, vedi le opzioni
<iuvenis> mi è partita la  schermata di grub con la scelta dell'os da utilizzare :D
<krabador> a cavo hdmi staccato
<krabador> iuvenis, perfetto, tieniti quella voce come default
<iuvenis> ok :)
<iuvenis> unica domanda
<fisch88> ok  che sono queste www.tonyinformatica.it/upload/20150609_181713.jpg
<iuvenis> di windows mi escono due scelte.. quale tra quelle deovrei fare per fa avviare windows? :)
<krabador> fisch88, spegni , stacca hdmi dal pc
<krabador> fisch88, riavvia , vedi opzioni
<krabador> fisch88, ok, adesso attacca hdmi
<fisch88> e funziona
<krabador> controlla le opzioni
<fisch88> il sinto si becca 6ch
<fisch88> se attacco l'hdmi a pc acceso, mantiene le opzioni
<fisch88> ma se riavvio con hdmi collegato le perde
<krabador> fisch88, controlla 2-3 volte
<krabador> al che , usa l'hdmi solo attaccando il cavo DOPO il caricamento del sistema
<fisch88> si ormai l'ho fatto alcune volte e da sempre lo stesso risultato
<fisch88> ok
<fisch88> se collego l'hdmi a sistema avviato (e senza nessun output collegato, nemmeno vga) funziona
<krabador> ecco, allora, usa l'hdmi , attaccandolo a sistema avviato
<krabador> hai il pc, con hdmi attaccato perennemente?
<cristian_c> fisch88, parliamo di portatile
<jester-> e usa un monitor con entrata hdmi per forza
<fisch88> si in quanto il portatile è senza monitor :D
<krabador> e le foto con configurazione con hdmi staccato le hai fatte da vga?
<fisch88> si
<krabador> fisch88, è un rifiuto
<krabador> o qualcosa che non è un portatile?
<fisch88> nuu non è un rifuito :D  è un notebook con lcd rotto che ho deciso di cannibalizzare per giusta causa... è un i3 con gpu dedicata :P
<krabador> fisch88, la domanda di prima era se l'hdmi ti è vitale, in condizione di uso normale
<krabador> se non lo è , la attacchi quando ti serve ed amen
<fisch88> a scusa
<fisch88> si sarebbe un pc dedicato a media center, quindi solo hdmi e telecomando
<krabador> fisch88, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fisch88> una cosa, ubuntu non fa il login fino a quanto non collego un cavo video
<krabador> fisch88, al che avvii con hdmi staccato
<krabador> lsmod | pastebinit
<cristian_c> fisch88, esiste rpi
<cristian_c> 2
<fisch88> quindi se avvio senza niente collegato e attacco hdmi poi, mi fa vedere le opzioni ma non funziona
<cristian_c> a 35€
<krabador> poi attacchi hdmi
<krabador> lsmod | pastebinit
<fisch88> si ma rpi2 funziona? :D
<krabador> fisch88, ovvero, mandi quel comando, sia prima, che dopo aver attaccato l'hdmi
<krabador> fisch88, per favore
<fisch88> ok adesso eseguo
<krabador> 1) rpi2 funziona alla grande
<krabador> 2) per parlare di altro c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> fisch88, quel comando restituisce un link
<krabador> incolla entrambi
<fisch88> krabador ho solo risposto alle domande.... comunque hdmi staccato e vga collegato giusto?
<krabador> fisch88, c'è bisogno della condizione di avvio della macchina a hdmi staccato
<krabador> ed attaccato
<iuvenis> ok ora vado, grazie a tutti di tutto :) ci sentiamo :)
<krabador> iuvenis, hai avviato win?
<iuvenis> no sto ancora su ubuntu :)
<iuvenis> ci sto smanettando un pochino ahahahah
<krabador> iuvenis, beh, divertiti allora
<iuvenis> grazie :D ciao a tutti, e grazie ancora :)
<krabador> ciao , buon proseguimento
<fisch88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11675624/ prima
<fisch88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11675637/ dopo
<krabador> fisch88, ok, non annoiarti adesso, spegni la macchina, attacca hdmi, accendi e manda di nuovo lo stesso comando
<fisch88> ok
<fisch88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11675842/
<krabador> fisch88, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> fisch88, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<fisch88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11676084/
<krabador> fisch88, dmesg | grep error | pastebinit
<krabador> fisch88, dmesg | grep ERROR | pastebinit
<fisch88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11676189/
<krabador> il primo , documento vuoto ?
<fisch88> ?
<krabador> fisch88, sia error che ERROR
<fisch88> no scusa pensavo ti fossi corretto
<krabador> ok
<fisch88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11676211/
<krabador> fisch88, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i audio | pastebinit
<fisch88> krabador
<fisch88>  vuoto
<krabador> echo "options radeon audio=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf
<krabador> fisch88, riavvia con hdmi attaccato
<krabador> vedi che fa
<fisch88> ok
<fisch88> attendo il riavvio
<fisch88> tutto come prima
<fisch88> :(
<krabador> ok attacca hdmi dopo l'accensione
<krabador> ed usalo in questo modo .
<fisch88> non va più :S rileva ma non fa uscire l'audio .(
<krabador> fisch88, hai riavviato
<fisch88> si
<fisch88> ma non è possibile che ci siano altri driver da provare? Che non sia un bug dei driver della gpu?
<krabador> no,
<krabador> fisch88, l'alternativa a quelli di default sono i catalyst, ovvero i proprietari
<krabador> che su 14.04.2 danno problemi
<fisch88> evvai.. e provare altra distro o altra versione? La 15 stesso problema
<krabador> fisch88, cat /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf | pastebinit
<krabador> fisch88, nella 15.04 hai installato i catalyst ?
<fisch88> no
<krabador> fisch88, cat /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf | pastebinit
<fisch88> sto avviando arrivo
<fisch88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11676865/
<krabador> adesso hdmi era attaccato prima dell'avvio ?
<fisch88> si
<krabador> fisch88, apri kodi, seleziona hdmi e 5.1 vedi che fa
<fisch88> ok
<krabador> fisch88, aplay -l | pastebinit
<fisch88> va in stereo
<fisch88> ok lancio anche questo
<krabador> fisch88, ma è selezionato 5.1
<krabador> in kodi intendo
<fisch88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11676925/
<fisch88> certo
<krabador> fisch88, aplay -L | pastebinit
<krabador> sono diversi gli output
<fisch88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11677020/
<krabador> come puoi vedere da quest'ultimo, il 5.1 è rilevato
<krabador> fisch88, speaker-test -Dhdmi:CARD=HDMI -c6
<krabador> con 5.1 attaccato
<fisch88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11677076
<krabador> ok, allora, sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf
<krabador> riavvia , con hdmi staccato , atttacca, prova
<krabador> fallo 2-3 volte di fila
<krabador> se va cosi', usa l'hdmi audio out esclusicamente in questo modo
<fisch88> ok
<fisch88> impossibile rimuovere file inesistente
<fisch88> questo la seconda volta
<fisch88> zero di zero.. rinuncio..
<fisch88> ti ringrazio per la grande pazienza e disponibilità.. ma quello che volevo era un sistema pratico e affidabile, e se non funziona... non è ne pratico ne affidabile :(
<fisch88> che dici provo a mettere 15 con i driver amd?
<cristian_c> fisch88, se l'hai rimosso (il file) non ha senso rimuoverlo ulteriormente
<cristian_c> in quanto non esiste pi
<cristian_c> *più
<fisch88> si ok ma mi hai detto di farlo 3 volte..
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> non quello
<fisch88> ok ho capito male io, poco importa il risultato è lostesso
<cristian_c> <krabador> riavvia , con hdmi staccato , atttacca, prova
<cristian_c> questo
<fisch88> ho riavviato e dato il comando
<fisch88> sono fuso scusa
<cristian_c> fisch88, non hai cambiato nient'altro oltre a creare quel file?
<cristian_c> fisch88, cat /etc/default/grub
<fisch88> oggi sono partito da un'installazione pulita
<cristian_c> fisch88, dico oggi pomeriggio
<cristian_c> fisch88, cosa da il cat?
<fisch88> ho fatto solo quello che mi hai consigliato
<fisch88> spe
<cristian_c> fisch88, io ricordo che avevi una situazione funzionante attaccando il cavo a sistema avviato
<cristian_c> poi hai creato quel file e non ha più funzionato neanche questo
<cristian_c> o sbaglio?
<fisch88> ni...
<cristian_c> fisch88, come fai a sapere quando il sistema è già avviato?
<cristian_c> (non avendo lo schermo sul portatile)
<fisch88> ha funzionato la prima volta che ho attaccato  l'hdmi dopo l'accensione, poi si in effetti non ha più funzionato ma non ricordo che comando abbiamo dato
<fisch88> non lo so... aspetto
<cristian_c> fisch88, io avevo capito che se il cavo è collegato già durante il boot, non funziona
<cristian_c> ma se colleghi il cavo a sistema già avviato, allora funziona
<cristian_c> fisch88, puoi postare il risultato del comando precedente?
<fisch88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11677449
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> fisch88, da live come va?
<fisch88> non ho provato..
<cristian_c> fisch88, quindi non sai quando il sistema è effettivamente avviato?
<cristian_c> sul desktop intendo
<fisch88> no fino a quando non collego un monitor non fa il login
<fisch88> lo fa sempre al momento del collegamento, anche se aspetto 1 ora
<krabador> fisch88, "<fisch88> impossibile rimuovere file inesistente" la prima volta l'hai cancellato
<krabador> ed il comando era per cancellarlo
<fisch88> si chiaro
<fisch88> ma non sapevo se si rigenerava
<fisch88> io devo scappare...
<cristian_c> fisch88, appena puoi cerca di capire in quali situazioni il collegamento funziona
<cristian_c> anche in live
<fisch88> ok, per il momento non funziona più in nessuna situazione :(
<cristian_c> fisch88, prova in live
<cristian_c> fisch88, hai provato a collegare il cavo
<cristian_c> prima e dopo il login
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> nei due casi
<fisch88> si
<cristian_c> fisch88, magari , quando puoi, fai questa prova
<fisch88> anche partire dal vga
<fisch88> niente
<cristian_c> fisch88, solo con ubuntu si verifica il problema?
<fisch88> non ho provato altrp
<cristian_c> fisch88, allora , prova in live
<cristian_c> quando puoi
<krabador> prima ti ho detto, dopo la rimozione di /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf , che NON si rigenera una volta cancellato
<krabador> di accendere 3 volte il pc, attaccare DOPO accensione hdmi e provare il 5.1
<krabador> qual'è stato il responso di questa linea di test?
<Alessandro22> Buonasera, posso porre una domanda inerente al sito ubuntu-it?
<cristian_c> Alessandro22, beh, questo è il canale di supporto
<cristian_c> vediamo se è inerente il supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> anche se esiste #ubuntu-it-web
<Alessandro22> A chi devo rivolgermi per piacere?
<cristian_c> Alessandro22, che tipo di domanda?
<Alessandro22> Vorrei che venisse cancellata la pagina di presentazione del mio account precedente, che è rimasta dopo la cancellazione dello stesso
<cristian_c> Alessandro22, parli del forum?
<Alessandro22> Della wiki
<cristian_c> Alessandro22, il gruppo wiki ha i contatti mail
<cristian_c> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> Alessandro22, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Alessandro22> Ok grazie, anche se in passato non mi avevano risposto
<cristian_c> ci sono comunque altri metodi per contattarli , come specificato nella pagina linkata
<Alessandro22> Ok grazie, molto gentile
<cristian_c> Alessandro22, volendo anche un messaggio privato agli editori , se sei iscritto al forum
<cristian_c> in ultima istanza
<Alessandro22> Ok
<cristian_c> Alessandro22, avevi scritto alla loro mail?
<Alessandro22> Sì
<cristian_c> quella presente nella pagina
<cristian_c> Alessandro22, hai scritto un paio di giorni fa o qualche tempo fa?
<cristian_c> comunque, per queste cose, dovremmo parlarne in -chat
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alessandro22> No, parecchio tempo fa
<cristian_c> Alessandro22, se sei iscritto al forum, ti consiglio di inviare un messaggio privato agli editori
<Alessandro22> Ok farò così
<Alessandro22> Grazie
<cristian_c> Alessandro22, se non ricevi risposte in un lasso di alcuni giorni, scrivi direttamente nella sezione Documentazione del forum
<cristian_c> per chiedere la cancellazione dell'account, se non riesci a rimuoverlo autonomamente
<Alessandro22> Ok, comunque il problema è la pagina della wiki, non l'account
<cristian_c> Alessandro22, ok
<cristian_c> Alessandro22, puoi comunque modificare la tua pagina personale, se non vuoi rendere visibili le informazioni
<cristian_c> lasciandola vuota
<Alessandro22> Eh ma è quella dell'account vecchio che ho cancellato
<cristian_c> Alessandro22, ora però, abbi pazienza, questo è il canale di ubuntu
<cristian_c> se vuoi proseguire la discussione, spostati in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alessandro22> Sì grazie scusate
<FabriTnT> Sera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | FabriTnT
<ubot-it> FabriTnT: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<jester-> calma con gli scoppi nè
<FabriTnT> Scusatemi ma ho necessità che qualcuno mi indichi la strada corretta :). Al mio pc ho aggiunto una scheda grafica ati radeon hd 6450 che poco dopo mi dava schermo nero  dopo la scelta di ubuntu come S:O.  Avevo i driver propietari AMD su. Ho risolto togliendo la scheda 6450 e rimanendo con la scheda grafica che ho sulla MoBo, nonostante che abbia p
<FabriTnT> rovato a rispristinarla con tante di quelle guide sul web da impazzire. Ora la domanda che vi faccio è: qual'è una guida  che possa seguire per l'installazione di driver stabili per la mia scheda ati?
<Carlin0> FabriTnT, le ati vanno benissimo coi driver open
<FabriTnT> quindi quelle del ubuntu software center giusto??
<FabriTnT> Perchè avevo letto che con i restricted erano più performanti
<Carlin0> quelli che ti installa quando installi ubuntu
<FabriTnT> perchè probabilmente ho abilitato i fglrx Catalyst poco prima dello schermo nero
<jester-> FabriTnT: disinstalla fglrx
<jester-> amdcciclesticassi
<FabriTnT> già fatto ;)
<jester-> FabriTnT: e dovresti disabilatare nel bios l'integrata
<jester-> o fanno casino
<FabriTnT> azz... a questo non avevo pensato :(
<FabriTnT> grazie. notte a tutti
<alextn1> c e qualcuno che si intende di thunderbird ? mi ha cancellato tutte le email
<Acn0w> Iuv
<krabador> Acn0w,
<krabador> tu ?7
<Acn0w> krabador: come al solito stavo vedendo con l'autocompletamento se iuvenis era online, ma ho premuto se Send come al solito -.-
<Acn0w> Senza il se
<krabador> l'utente ha risolto
<Acn0w> Ho letto si:) mi fa piacere:)
<krabador> ti ha maledetto e se n'è andato
<krabador> tutto qui.
<Acn0w> krabador: i log dicono altro ;P
<krabador> sono cifrati
<krabador> e la chiave è quella che ti ho detto .
<Acn0w> krabador: quella sulla mensola o quella vicino l'armadio?
<krabador> no, la chiave di lettura
<Acn0w> krabador: e allora cazzi suoi XD
<Acn0w> Io vado in sospensione, spero di non occupare troppo swap.. Notte krabador ;*
<krabador> bene, buonanotte
<krabador> occhio alla swap
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-10
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<boot> Buon giorno, vorrei chiedere, ho dovuto togliere la memoria da 500GB dal mio portatile che montava 12.04 ed è diventato un HD esterno, vorrei però formattare il tutto ma con "Dischi" (il programma per formattare e tante altre cose) premo formatta, ma come poi smonto e monto il device mi da la schermata Home, come posso formattare tuttocome se fosse
<boot>  una normale memoria esterna? grazie anticipatamente
<boot> monto 14.04
<boot> sul mio portatile nuovo ;)
<glpiana> boot, il disco è stato inserito in un supporto collegato in usb?
<boot> glpiana si
<glpiana> boot, è un disco serial ata?
<boot> come potrei scoprirlo se lo è? scusami ma non conosco molto bene queste informazioni
<boot> ho delle informazione dal programma Dischi come modelle dimensione partizionamento e numero di serio
<boot> modello*
<glpiana> boot, guardando il disco stesso, nella zona degli attacchi, vedi delle pinnature (stecchetti di metallo) o delle fenditure per lo più lisce?
<boot> al momento è dentro un case, dovrei aprirlo, dammi un minutino
<glpiana> boot, ma non aprirlo, vai a memoria
<boot> credo pinnature
<glpiana> boot, per inserirlo nel case hai avuto vita facile o c'erano sti pernini da infilare?
<boot> è stato facilissimo
<glpiana> boot, allora diciamo per il momento che è serial ata e non ci preoccupiamo di master e slave
<glpiana> boot, ora il disco è collegato?
<boot> si in questo momento lo è ed ho dischi aperto
<glpiana> boot, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<boot> ed ho già saltato il salvabile
<boot> ok
<glpiana> !paste | boot
<ubot-it> boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<boot> 11688858
<boot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11688858/
<glpiana> boot, fai lo stesso con il comando: mount
<boot> sudo mount ?
<boot> o solo mount
<glpiana> boot, no, solo mount
<boot> da terminale
<boot> ok
<boot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11688862/
<glpiana> boot, ok, io lo vedo montato sotto media. quindi il disco è funzionante. quello che non riesci a fare è formattarlo?
<boot> glpiana esatto
<boot> mi rilascia una finestra di errore quando premo formatta e giunge al "completamento" da dischi
<glpiana> boot, anzitutto smontiamolo: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<boot> ok
<ed-ilyin-lv> buongiorno
<boot> ho smontato
<glpiana> boot, ora se hai Dischi aperto, chiudilo
<boot> ok
<glpiana> boot, poi nel terminale scrivi: sudo gparted
<boot> ok
<glpiana> boot, si è aperto?
<boot> si gparted aperto
<boot> devo cambiare in /dev/sdb da 460Gib?
<ed-ilyin-lv> ho una domanda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11688867/ - preche il mio serviso dice "holdoff time over, scheduling restart."?
<glpiana> boot, bene, ora in alto a sinistra seleziona il disco sdb
<boot> ok fatto
<glpiana> boot, dovresti vedere il disco e la suddivisione in due partizioni
<cristian_c> ed-ilyin-lv, a parte il messaggio, hai un problema specifico?
<boot> sdb1 sdb2 e sotto sdb 2 ho dev/sdb5
<boot> credo siano 2 partizioni
<ed-ilyin-lv> cristian_c: no, no problema, ma viglio comprendo perce
<glpiana> boot, bene, ora dimmi, vuoi levare tutto e formattare tutto il disco con un'unica partizione?
<boot> si glpiana
<boot> ;)
<cristian_c> ed-ilyin-lv, non sei italiano?
<ed-ilyin-lv> cristian_c: sono russo da lettonia
<glpiana> boot, allora cominciamo da quella più a destra. cliccaci sopra col tasto destro. dovresti potere selezionare la voce "elimina"
<cristian_c> ahhh
<boot> sdb1 elimina? giusto?
<boot> perchè dovrei evidenziare qualcosa che da Partizione non compare clikkabile così
<ed-ilyin-lv> cristian_c: voglio imparare lingua italiano
<glpiana> boot, ho detto a destra, non a sinistra
<cristian_c> !russia | ed-ilyin-lv
<ubot-it> ed-ilyin-lv: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<boot> ok, ma non avevo clikkat osu nessuna partizione e non potevo clikkare su elimini in quel caso
<boot> elimina*
<boot> ora posso
<boot> ok eliminato sdb1
<boot> scusami glpiana, ora?
<ed-ilyin-lv> meh
<glpiana> boot, bene, elimina. poi ti troverai sotto una partizione sdb2, la estesa. fai lo stesso ed elimina anche quella
<glpiana> boot, problemi con destra e sinistra a quanto vedo :D
<glpiana> boot, fai lo stesso su sdb5 e poi su sdb2
<boot> aahah no no.. avevo capito
<boot> cmq ho eliminato tutto e copare una dicitura grigia non allocato da 456,76 Gib
<glpiana> boot, bene. ora clicca col destro sullo spazio non allocato e scegli: nuova
<boot> ok apeta una finestra creazione nuova partizion
<boot> partizione*
<glpiana> boot, crea una partizione grande quanto il disco e come file system, se lo usi solo su linux, scegli ext4
<boot> da default è in ext 4 nuova dimensione noto che ha gli stessi Gib di prima e creao come partizione primaria ok?
<boot> creo*
<glpiana> boot, sì, fai così
<boot> sotto file system blu ext4
<glpiana> boot, per applicare tutte le modifiche impostate finora devi cliccare sul tasto Applica
<boot> ok ho premuto su applica e adesso sta operando
<boot> bene, tutte le operazione sono state concluse con successo
<boot> :D
<boot> ho premuto chiuso e ora mi ha dato sotto Partizione /dev/sdb1
<boot> chiusi*
<boot> chiudi*
<boot> scusami è mattina ;)
<glpiana> boot, dovrebbe essere a posto. controlla se puoi scriverci sopra
<boot> controllo
<boot> da scrivania non riesco a spostare nessun file sulla nuova HD
<glpiana> boot, oki, rimediamo subito
<boot> ;)
<glpiana> boot, scrivi nel terminale: mount | grep sdb1                          e copia qui la riga che ottieni
<boot> mount | grep sdb1
<boot> asp
<boot> mount | grep sdb1
<boot> postebin
<boot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11688915/
<glpiana> boot, puoi dirmi il nome del tuo utente?
<boot> hp@Elitebook:~$
<glpiana> boot, copia nel terminale: sudo chown hp:hp /media/hp/27396a38-2955-4310-b9a9-fbd18ef7dfe8
<boot> mi ha portato di nuovo a hp@Elitebook:~$
<boot> dopo la password naturalmente
<glpiana> boot, ora riprova a scrivere sul disco
<boot> ok
<boot> ha copiato il primo file che glio ho dato :D :D
<glpiana> bene, dovresti essere a posto
<boot> domanda un pò da principianti come posso cambiare il nome che così mi da un pò fastidio?
<boot> poi ti devo 3 birre
<Carlin0>  /nick nuovonick
<glpiana> Carlin0, non qui, intende sul pc :)
<boot> glpiana ;)
<Carlin0> ah scusa :P
<glpiana> boot, un minuto e arrivo
<boot> figurati sono qui
<glpiana> boot, se hai pazienza qualche minuto faccio una prova su una macchina virtuale
<boot> ok
<boot> ;)
<piercasale> buongiorno a tutti!so che ho gia fatto questa domanda ieri ma non ho ricevuto risposta quindi ci riprovo!sto scaricando l'iso di ubuntu perche volevo installarlo su un mio vecchio acer che si blocca all'avvio.quindi volevo scaricarlo sul mio nuovo pc lenovo e usare programmi tipo rufus per montarlo su usb.La mia domanda è:posso scaricare ubuntu e m
<piercasale> ontarlo su usb da lenovo e poi installarlo su acer SENZA IL RISCHIO CHE MI SI INSTALLI AUTOMATICAMENTE ANCHE SU LENOVO?
<glpiana> !usbwin | piercasale
<ubot-it> piercasale: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<piercasale> QUINDI NON ME LO INSTALLERA AUTOMATICAMENTE ANCHE SU LENOVO?
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | piercasale
<ubot-it> piercasale: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<piercasale> scusate
<glpiana> piercasale, in automatico non fa nulla. se tu clicchi qualcosa di sbagliato tutto può accadere
<piercasale> ok grazie
<glpiana> piercasale, leggiti quello che ti ho indicato
<piercasale> ok grazie mille siete gentilissimi
<boot> glpiana, non me ne volere, ma ho risolto con gparted, smontato, etichetta cambiato nome e applica cambiamenti
<boot> scusami se ti ho fatto impazzire :D
<glpiana> boot, ah
<glpiana> boot, io avevo capito che volevi cambiare nome utente :D
<glpiana> non che volevi cambiare etichetta al disco
<boot> scusami mi sono spiegato male
<boot> e cmq grazie infinite, sono contentissimo
<glpiana> :D
<boot> spero di chattare con te prossimamente per problemi legati a questo OS da paura
<boot> buona giornata a tutti ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao boot
<Column05> buon giorno
<Column05> ho una domanda da porvi chi puo aiutarmi
<glpiana> Column05, fai la domanda e chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<Column05> allora il mio dubbio riguarda il funzionamento di virtual box. Potrebbe essere una domanda stupida ma voglio capirne il funzionamento
<Column05> virtual box crea un disco virtuale
<glpiana> yes
<Column05> io ho pensato di installare virtual box su una pennetta esterna logicamente col supporto di un sistema ubuntu in live
<Column05> il mio dubbio riguarda questa cosa
<Column05> se io poi vado ad installare una derivata di ubuntu su virtual box caricato sulla pennetta
<Column05> il disco di riferimento per la installazione è sempre la pennetta esterna?
<Carlin0> puoi collocarlo dove vuoi
<glpiana> Column05, sto sistema live da cui hai installato virtualbox è su quella chiavetta?
<Column05> si
<Carlin0> in fase di creazione della macchina scegli dove collocarlo
<Column05> ah ok quindi quando virtual box mi chiede quale disco utilizzare ( usare tutto il disco) fa riferimento alla memoria esterna non all' hd principale giusto?
<Carlin0> scegli tu , potresti anche abbinargli un disco già esistente
<glpiana> Column05, fa riferimento al disco virtuale che hai creato all'inizio della procedura di creazione della macchina virtuale
<glpiana> Column05, sicuro vbox non va a scrivere sul filesystem della penna o sul disco rigido. lo farà sempre su un file, cioè il disco virtuale
<Column05> ah ok quindi la collocazione del disco vituale su pennetta esterna fa si che si opera solo su quella
<Carlin0> Column05, precisiamo : di default in fase di creazione di dice di collocarlo nella home , ma se vuoi puoi metterlo altrove
<Column05> uah ok benissimo
<Carlin0> io li tengo su una partizione dati che è condivisa tra i vari SO del pc
<Column05> e se io invece creassi il disco virtuale su hd rigido non potrei compromettere lo stesso facendo salva la possibilità di cancellare <( in qualsiasi momento) il disco virtuale creato.
<Column05> ho capito bene il funzionamento?
<Carlin0> ovvio che se cancelli il file del disco virtuale è come cancellassi l'HD
<Column05> come se cancellassi l'hd virtuale
<Column05> logicamente parliamo sempre di hd virtuale
<Carlin0> esatto Column05 l'HD virtuale è su un file
<Carlin0> normalmente *.vdi
<Column05> ah ok chiarissimo scusate ma a me non piace fare le cose senza capirle
<legione> buongiorno,vorrei entrare nel mondo ubuntu,ma ho già avuto il primo intoppo,ho scariocato l'immagine ma come faccio ad aprirla??mi chiede di masterizzare un disco,non ne ho posso utilizzare la chiavetta USB????? grazie in anticipo?
<Column05> sto operando da virtual box
<glpiana> !usbwin | legione
<ubot-it> legione: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<bongio> ciao non riesco più a vedere data e ore sulla parte alta dello schermo, come posso fare??? in impostazione le voci son tutte bloccate
<glpiana> bongio, di che interfaccia grafica stiamo parlando?
<bongio> penso quella normale
<glpiana> bongio, quella con la barra a sinistra?
<bongio> da quando ho montato ubu l ho sempre avuta così... si si barra a sinistra
<glpiana> bongio, magari si è perso nel tragitto qualche pacchetto delle applet. prova a scrivere nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep indicator
<glpiana> !paste | bongio
<ubot-it> bongio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marco91> ciao  mi  dice di attivare  il  sistema
<marco91> vado su  start  e non  trovo l'opzione
<glpiana> marco91, puoi essere più chiaro?
<ExPBoy> start?
<marco91> glpiana: mi  dice  di  attivare  il  sistema  tramite  codice
<glpiana> marco91, anzitutto, dacci un contesto: che versione di windows stai usando?
<marco91> un  mio  amico  mi ha  installato  lubuntu  cosi mi ha detto
<glpiana> marco91, te lo ha detto? non è una cosa evidente di cui ti accorgi all'accensione del pc?
<marco91> boh non so
<Column05> ciao
<cristian_c> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<legione> nuovo problema di installazione:mi esce la scritta che ho dei problemi con  la partizione,come posso fare???????
<cristian_c> legione, quale scritta?
<cristian_c> installazione di cosa?
<cristian_c> e quale partizione?
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11689432/
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> !info indicator-applet
<ubot-it> indicator-applet (source: indicator-applet): GNOME panel indicator applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.10.2+14.04.20140403-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 75 kB, installed size 1169 kB
<cristian_c> !info indicator-datetime
<ubot-it> indicator-datetime (source: indicator-datetime): Simple clock. In component main, is optional. Version 13.10.0+14.04.20140415.3-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 142 kB, installed size 768 kB
<cristian_c> bongio, apri la dash
<bongio> cos'è?
<ExPBoy> :)
<ExPBoy> detersivo?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> bongio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/Glossario
<bongio> ok e dopo che l ho aperto??
<cristian_c> bongio, digita: 'ora' o 'data'
<cristian_c> bongio, poi posta una schermata del desktop
<cristian_c> !image | bongio
<ubot-it> bongio: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bongio> o porca troia non so come si usa
<cristian_c> per favore
<bongio> non c' è un modo più facile?
<cristian_c> bongio, sei in un canale loggato
<bongio> dovo solo mettere l'ora
<bongio> e scusa
<cristian_c> bongio, hai aperto 'data e ora'?
<bongio> ma meno si
<cristian_c> meno?
<cristian_c> O.o
<bongio> ho fatto anche la foto
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> bongio, posta il link alla foto
<bongio> ma non so come si usa l'altro sito
<cristian_c> ahhh
<cristian_c> imgur?
<bongio> eh si
<cristian_c> bongio, è semplice
<bongio> non posso mandaRTI LA FOTO E BO
<cristian_c> bongio, clic su Upload images
<bongio> ma poi è la schermata normale di data e ora solo che è opaca
<cristian_c> poi Browse your computer
<cristian_c> bongio, opaca?
<bongio> e non si può toccare niente
<cristian_c> comunque mostra la foto
<bongio> si c'è la pagina normale che ti chiede il fuso
<bongio> e se vado su orologio invece è opaca
<cristian_c> bongio, puoi postare il link alla foto?
<bongio> non me la fa publicare perchè vuole un codice
<bongio> ma non c'è niente da vedere
<cristian_c> codice ? O.o
<bongio> voglio solo vedere l'ora sul pc
<cristian_c> non c'è nessun codice
<bongio> non c'è un modo?
<cristian_c> bongio, hai fatto clic su Upload images?
<bongio> non lo uso quel sito
<bongio> per una questione morale
<cristian_c> ottimo, quando avrai voglia di seguire senza andare per i fatti tuoi, torna pure
<cristian_c> <bongio> ma non so come si usa l'altro sito
<bongio> oh ma non voglio iscrivermi a un robo
<cristian_c> è diverso da ' non voglio'
<cristian_c> bongio, non devi iscriverti a niente
<bongio> per vedere l'ora sul mio pc!!!!
<cristian_c> ti ho spiegato come fare
<cristian_c> !pazienza
<ubot-it> la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<bongio> mi chiede l'iscrizione a imgur
<cristian_c> non serve, se fai come ti ho indicato
<cristian_c> io non sono iscritto e ci ho sempre caricato immagini
<bongio> http://imgur.com/delete/1Mi1kcFN7TkCgJC
<bongio> è questo?
<cristian_c> ohhh
<cristian_c> sì
<bongio> tutto in inglese non capivo un pupazzo
<cristian_c> ok, ora è più chiaro
<cristian_c> bongio, e ma ti avevo detto cosa cliccare
<cristian_c> *eh
<bongio> si ma non capisco nulla
<bongio> cosa devo fare ordunque?
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> bongio, quale ubutnu stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<bongio> 14 04
<bongio> 32 bit
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> bongio, apri un terminale
<bongio> ok
<cristian_c> bongio, quando hai installato il sistema?
<bongio> 6 mesi fa
<cristian_c> bongio, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> anzi
<cristian_c> bongio, digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<bongio> eh asp ormai ho fatto
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11689515/
<bongio> intanto è quello di prima
<bongio> gli altri due comandi gli do insieme o uno alla volta???
<cristian_c> non importa
<cristian_c> va bene così
<cristian_c> bongio, da quando si verifica il problema?
<bongio> da un paio di giorni
<bongio> cioè non vedo data e ora in alto come al solito
<cristian_c> bongio, digita: groups && cat /etc/group
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11689523/
<bongio> ma veramente è così complicato?
<cristian_c> bongio, hai una situazione strana
<bongio> perchè è da due giorni che mi scervello
<cristian_c> non dovrebbe accadere
<cristian_c> bongio, se entri come guest, l'orologio appare?
<bongio> si
<bongio> e riesco anche a cambiare le impo
<bongio> nel mio invece nada
<cristian_c> bongio, rientra col tuo utente
<bongio> ci sono
<cristian_c> bongio, prova: pkill -f indicator-datetime-service
<bongio> operazione non permessa
<cristian_c> bongio, prova: sudo pkill -f indicator-datetime-service
<bongio> dico una cazzata da quando mi sono iscritto a un gioco per pc non la vedo più
<bongio> può essere??
<glpiana> O.o
<bongio> non permesso neanche questa
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<bongio> non ci credo è magicamente riapparsa
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> magicamente
<bongio> e niente si sono anche sbloccate le impo
<bongio> grazie riga
<cristian_c> riga
<ExPBoy> impo..riga
<ExPBoy> mha
<legione> quando arrivo alla fine dell'installazione mi compare la scritta:PARTIZIONAMETO DEL DISCO NON RIUSCITO,QUESTO SI è PROBABILMENTE VERIFICATO PERCHE' CI SONO TROPPE PARTIZIONI PRIMARIE NELLA TABELLA DELLE PARTIZIONI,se clicco ok esce un'altra scritta:nessun file di root,correggere questo problema dal menu partizionamento,dopo di che non mi fa andare
<legione> avantii
<cristian_c> legione, ti avevo fatto delle domande
<legione> cristian c avevo riavviato e quindio ho perso tutte le tue domande
<cristian_c> <legione> nuovo problema di installazione:mi esce la scritta che ho dei problemi con  la partizione,come posso fare???????
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> legione, quale scritta?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> installazione di cosa?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> e quale partizione?
<legione> la prima scritta:PARTIZIONAMETO DEL DISCO NON RIUSCITO,QUESTO SI è PROBABILMENTE VERIFICATO PERCHE' CI SONO TROPPE PARTIZIONI PRIMARIE NELLA TABELLA DELLE PARTIZIONI,
<legione> seconda scritta:nessun file di root,correggere questo problema dal menu partizionamento,dopo di che non mi fa andare avantii
<legione> poi non posso piu' fare nulla
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | legione
<ubot-it> legione: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<legione> scusa
<cristian_c> legione, come prima, non hai risposto alle domande
<legione> ricapitolando:
<bios1> buongiornoa ttui
<bios1> possiedo un pc hp
<bios1> e nel tentativo di configurarne il bios temo di aver sbagliato qualcosa
<legione> inizio con l'istallazione di ubuntu tramite il file che ho scaricato,sembra procedere tutto bene fino alla fine dell'installazione
<bios1> come faccio a ripristinarlo completamente ?
<glpiana> bios1, questo canale è dedicato al supporto del sistema operativo ubuntu e sue derivate, non trattiamo problemi relativi al bios
<glpiana> bios1, in ogni caso, un reset del bios avviene ogni volta che il pc rimane completamente senza corrente
<glpiana> bios1, stai parlando di un portatile o di un fisso?
<bios1> portatile
<cristian_c> legione, tabella ms-dos o gpt?
<bios1> quindi stacco la batteria ?
<glpiana> bios1, stacca la corrente, leva la batteria, aspetta un 5/10 minuti e poi riprova ad accenderlo
<bios1> ok grazie mille e scusa per il disturbo
<legione> cristian_c,cosa sarebbe il gpt?
<bios1> buona giornata a tutti
<cristian_c> legione, è un tipo di tabella delle partizioni
<legione> troppo complicato,pensavo di poter installare senza troppi problemi,non sono cosi bravo,
<legione> cristian_c,devo preima fare una partizione e poi installare?
<cristian_c> legione, le tabelle gpt permettono di creare quante partizioni primarie vuoi
<cristian_c> teoricamente
<cristian_c> legione, nel caso della tabella ms-dos devi ricorrere alle partizioni estese
<cristian_c> legione, ma è tutto scritto nella guida al partizionamento di ubuntu
<cristian_c> legione, l'hai letta?
<legione> noooo la cerco
<cristian_c> !gparted | legione
<ubot-it> legione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> !installazione | legione
<ubot-it> legione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<legione> grazie ci riprovo
<cristian_c> legione, se hai altri dubbi, quando torni qui, posta una schermata di gparted
<legione> ok
<cristian_c> così puoi mostrare chiaramente qual è la situazione del tuo disco
<cristian_c> *qual'è
<legione> esiste un metodo veloce per fare una partizione ed installarvi ubuntu
<glpiana> legione, sì, usare l'apposito strumento durante l'installazione
<legione> gipiana,quale sarebbe l'apposito strumento io installo da una chiavetta non da cd
<glpiana> legione, il programma di installazione è identico
<glpiana> !partizionamento | legione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> !gparted | legione
<ubot-it> legione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
 * Luciph3r non è vittoria con queste facce ... https://www.google.it/maps/uv?hl=it&pb=!1s0x47a844dc41192259:0xeae6ace30a6e1cba!2m5!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i100!3m1!7e1!4shttps://plus.google.com/116608352873536688046/photos?hl%3Dit%26socfid%3Dweb:lu:kp:placepageimage%26socpid%3D1!5scomputer+store+berlin+-+Cerca+con+Google&sa=X&ved=0CJcBEKIqMApqFQoTCKOB0tSNhcYCFceocgodUHgAgA
<Luciph3r> non ce n'è uno tedesco ..
<Luciph3r> tutti immigrati italiani ... il cinese secondo me glielo hanno regalato con qualche scheda madre abit ..
<glpiana> Luciph3r, per cortesia, cambia canale
<Luciph3r> no
<Luciph3r> ;)
<youness> ciao
<youness> ho un problema con ubuntu software center
<giangy9> buonasera io ho un problema e cioè ho un portatile con ubuntu che stà aggiornando ubuntu 14.03 da due mesi sapete cosa e come devo fare perfavore?
<giangy99> buonasera io ho un problema e cioè ho un portatile con ubuntu che stà aggiornando ubuntu 14.03 da due mesi sapete cosa e come devo fare perfavore?
<alextn1> ciao , mi e' apparso un buco nella barra laterale e non mi ci fa spostare nè aggiungere alcuna applicazione ...
<galaclenk> salve quando metto la chiavette usb nel pc(c'è ubuntu nella chiavetta) mi arriva una seririe di numeri ie lettere e si ferma li
<galaclenk> il mio pc a un processore itel pentium dual core t4500 da 2.3ghz,ram 2gb e hdd 250
<loganito> ciao a tutti, in passato ho avuto problemi con la mia scheda grafica ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, vorrei sapere se qualcuno ha info sul supporto in Ubuntu 15.04 in quanto sembra che qualcosa sia migliorato (aveva problemi di freeze usando HDMI) grazie :)
<alextn1> ????
<scintilliadiFoll> ciao a tutti
<scintilliadiFoll> toc.. toc....  buonasera...   come funziona qui??
<cristian_c> !irc | scintilliadiFoll
<ubot-it> scintilliadiFoll: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<scintilliadiFoll> si scusate.. è che son pigra a leggere...
<cristian_c> male
<jolly> posso istallare ubuntu su un ardisk esterno?
<cristian_c> jolly, sì
<cristian_c> jolly, il punto è: conviene?
<cristian_c> per i seguenti motivi:
<cristian_c> 1) la velocità del collegamento usb è variabile, dipende da alcuni fattori
<cristian_c> 2) non metterei la mano sul fuoco che l'installazione sia portabile
<cristian_c> su altri pc
<jolly> penso di s,i perché con il mac nn posso fare alcune cose
<cristian_c> jolly, spiegati
<legione> ciao cristian_c finalmente sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu,solo che mi si blocca subito come apre il desktop
<cristian_c> legione, elenca caratteristiche pc
<cristian_c> legione, in live come andava?
<legione> sono riuscito a sistemare tutto,ho fatto una partizione di 35000 mb solo che si blocca
<cristian_c> legione, non sei molto abituato a rispondere alle domande, vero?
<legione> noo soprattutto se sonoi cose che non conosco molto bene
<legione> cosa significa in live?
<akis24> sera
<jester-> sera
<__Myst__> Serve aiuto urgente.
<__Myst__> Al login rispunta subito la pagina di login
<__Myst__> Non ho modo di entrare
<__Myst__> Non ho nemmeno modo di cercare su Google, in questo momento sono nella modalita shell
<americanoitalian> salve
<americanoitalian> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-11
<Faro> Buona sera
<Faro> ho un probblema con il mio asus che si surriscalda con ubuntu cosa posso fare??
<americanoitalian> c'è qualcuno online che potrebbe aiutarmi
<americanoitalian> lascio un messaggio nel caso qualcuno mi risponda, praticamente io con windows 7, usavo connectify che mi permetteva di condividere la mia connesione wifi in casa cioè funzionava come un repeter e mi collegavo con il cellulare,ora però non so come attivare questa funzione ed essendo nuovo di questo modo linux non so come si fa
<americanoitalian> bha
<nuovo> salve a tutti ho formattato una pen drive fat32 ora voglio inserire file .mp3 se lo faccio con ubuntu sara riconosciuta dal mio stereo dell automobile?
<nuovo> inoltre posseggo la copia la distru xubunru 14.04 posso passare alla 15 senza perdere dati e/o programmi
<nuovo> nessuno mi risponde??
<nuovo> sono nel posto sbagliato??
<nuovo> ma andate affanculo stronzi
<Man_of_Wax> ahaha
<Man_of_Wax> idolo
<Man_of_Wax> -
<Man_of_Wax> 08:58 < nuovo> salve a tutti ho formattato una pen drive fat32 ora voglio inserire file .mp3 se lo faccio con ubuntu sara riconosciuta dal mio stereo dell automobile?
<Man_of_Wax> 08:59 < nuovo> inoltre posseggo la copia la distru xubunru 14.04 posso passare alla 15 senza perdere dati e/o programmi
<Man_of_Wax> 09:02 < nuovo> nessuno mi risponde??
<Man_of_Wax> 09:02 < nuovo> sono nel posto sbagliato??
<Man_of_Wax> 09:06 < nuovo> ma andate affanculo stronzi
<Man_of_Wax> ops
<Man_of_Wax> scusate :|
<alfredd> ciao, ho bisogno di aiuto per cancellare le vecchie versioni di ubuntu dalla memoria. grazie.
<alfredd> questo il messaggio che mi appare all'ultimo aggiornamento:
<alfredd> Spazio libero su disco insufficiente.
<alfredd> L'avanzamento necessita di 61,0 M di spazio libero sul disco «/boot»: liberare almeno altri 43,6 M di spazio sul disco «/boot». Svuotare il cestino e rimuovere i pacchetti temporanei di precedenti installazioni con il comando «sudo apt-get clean».
<alfredd> ??
<bip> alfredd: il messaggio ti fornisce anche un aiuto per cancellare pacchetti temporanei
<bip> L'hai utilizzato?
<alfredd> no.
<alfredd> devo inviare quel comando da rerminale?
<Man_of_Wax> si
<bip> alfredd: penso che sia un inizio
<alfredd> ok. l'ho fatto.
<alfredd> però, per piacere aiutatemi a cancellare le vecchie versioni di ubuntu.
<Man_of_Wax> le vecchie versioni sono i kernel vecchi?
<Man_of_Wax> te li elimina in automatico quando finisci l'aggiornamento di versione
<alfredd> forse si i vecchi kernel. ma non li elimina automaticamente!!!
<alfredd> vostri colleghi qui, mi hanno spiegato che il mio Ubunbtu è stato installato su una parte molto piccola del mio HD e purtroppo dopo qualche aggiornamento le vecchie versioni vanno cancellate maunalmente!!
<alfredd> l'altra volta ne abbiamo visualizzati una decina!!!!
<Nobun> confermo che i vecchi kernel non vengono cancellati ma vanno disinstallati manualmente
<alfredd> ma se mi dice che non c'è più spazio. almeno andiamo a vedere cosa possiamo cancellare!!!
<Nobun> ricordo che è stato anche riferito (mi pare da Krabador) che comunque bisogna mantenere non solo il kernel attualmente attivo, ma anche la versione precedente non più attiva
<Nobun> alfred fai anche un sudo apt-get autoremove
<Nobun> magari ti toglie un po' di roba non più in uso
<alfredd> ok fatto. liberato 222MB.
<alfredd> ma ora mi appare quest altro messaggio:
<alfredd> Sul volume “boot” rimagono solo 10,9 MB di spazio su disco.
<alfredd> E' possibile liberare sapzio su disco rimuovendo programmi o file non utilizzati, oppure spostando file su un altro disco di partizione.
<bip> alfredd: come hai partizionato?
<alfredd> non lo so.
<alfredd> ho un vecchio laptop. con un HD di soli 60GB
<bip> alfredd: su paste dai un df -h
<alfredd> cosa è df -h??
<alfredd> comunque è evidente che è partizionato malissimo. perchè il boot è troppo piccolo!!!! mi sembra chiaro!!!
<alfredd> (mi dai il link di pastebin per piacere?)
<alfredd> ....
<alfredd> ??
<alfredd> ...
<alfredd> bip: ??? ci sei?
<bip> alfredd: dimmi
<alfredd> ho già scritto!!
<bip> alfredd: per il paste: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<alfredd> link di past e cosa significa e cosa è df-h
<bip> alfredd: per il comando df invece da terminale: man df
<alfredd> non è chiara l'ultima istruzione
<alfredd> apro terminale e poi?
<bip> alfredd: scrivi man df
<Nobun> magari può farti comodo scrivere, anziché df -h scrivere:
<Nobun> df -h | tee $HOME/tmp.log
<alfredd> è venuta fuori una specie di manuale/legneda!! vuoi che te la posto??
<bip> alfredd: no, basta che la leggi
<Nobun> in tal modo le info le hai già nel file tmp.log in home e puoi copiarlo su ubuntu past più facilmente
<Nobun> no alfredd
<Nobun> il man è per far capire a te che fa il df
<alfredd> ma scusa che centra!!
<Nobun> a lui serve l'input del comando df -h
<alfredd> aiutami  a vedere la memoria
<Nobun> deve sapere come è partizionato il disco per capire come è gestito lo spazio
<Nobun> per poterti aiutare
<alfredd> aiutami a vedere le vecchie versioni kernetl
<Nobun> ecco perché ti chiede di usare il comando df -h e fare copia incolla su un sito che permetta di pubblicare un testo in modo condiviso
<alfredd> ragazzi, c'è qualcuno che ha ascoltato la mia richiesta??
<alfredd> ho bisogno di liberare questo boot!
<Nobun> alfredd: tu hai chiesto due cose
<Nobun> 1) liberarti spazio
<N3mo> Buongiorno, Ho un pc con Kubuntu 15.04 che fa strani artefatti grafici... anche provando un altra versione (tipo lubunt) avrei gli stessi problemi in quanto la base è sempre simile?
<Nobun> 2) capire come risolvere la partizione di boot
<N3mo> Scusate, il pc monta Xubuntu 15.04
<alfredd> ok. se possibile risolviamo pure la partizione.
<Nobun> bip, per aiutarti a risolvere il tuo problema n. 2 ti ha chiesto di scrivere su un servizio paste (ovvero un sito dove puoi pubblicare un file di testo) i risultati del comando df -h
<alfredd> ma non mi far leggere manuali in inglese!! altrimenti facciamo notte!!!
<alfredd> ma la mia richiesta era solo la prima. liberare spazio!!
<alfredd> che faccio riprovo domani??
<alfredd> trovo qualcunatro?
<bip> alfredd: io credo che devi avere un po' di calma e pazienza
<alfredd> hai ragione. ma siamo qui da mezzora?
<N3mo> !supporto
<bip> alfredd: io come altri stiamo facendo altro e (come altri) ti sto dando il mio aiuto. Tuttavia se non ti applichi un poco anche tu è finita. Segui il filo del discorso, armati di calma e pazienza e arriviamo alla soluzione del problema.
<alfredd> ok.
<Nobun> io sto nel frattempo cercando come si ottiene la lista dei kernel installati... che non me lo ricordo
<alfredd> va bene. grazie!
<bip> alfredd: dunque. Per sapere cosa fa un comando che _qualcuno ti dice di fare_ nel terminale dai "man <nomecomando>". Se qualcuno qui dentro, per scherzo ti da un comando che ti fa cancellare tutto, tu prima di darlo devi sapere. Il copia e incolla non serve. Serve logica, cervello.
<bip> alfredd: hai chiesto dello spazio. Per sapere dello spazio dai il comando df -h che ti permette di avere un quadro della situazione del tup file system.
<ExPBoy> bip, non penso che nel canale di supporto si facciano certe cose
<bip> Con il mouse, copia - e incolla sul sito del Pastebin. Ti rilascia un link, copialo in chat.
<alfredd> ho capito, hai ragione. ti ringrazio per questa osservazione!
<bip> alfredd: di nulla :)
<Nobun> per la lista dei kernel, alfredd:
<Nobun> apt list --installed | grep linux-image
<alfredd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11695330/
<Nobun> in questo modo hai la lista dei kernel che sono attualmente installati (ogni kernel è composto da due file... un linux-image-generic ed un linux-image-extra
<Nobun> puoi anche vedere solo i file generic e poi regolarti di conseguenza con gli extra
<Nobun> scusa ho sbagliato
<alfredd> allora dal file sistem si deduce che il boot è di 236M ed è usato all'80%
<alfredd> giusto?
<Nobun> da una parte i linux-image-VERSIONE e dall'altra linux-image-extra-VERSIONE
<Nobun> comunque con quel comando li vedi tutti
<Nobun> ricordati di NON cancellare il kernel attualmente in uso ed la versione precedente del kernel attualmente in uso
<alfredd> Nobun: ho digitato il comando. mi da tutti le image, ma indica anche qusto: WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts.
<alfredd> posso inviartelo su pastebin così gli dai unocchiata?
<alfredd> inoltre come faccio a cancellare?
<Nobun> prima di cancellare
<Nobun> ti conviene accertarti di quale kernel è in uso e di quale è il kernel precedente
<Nobun> fammi un paste e vedo se riesco a capire quali kernel devi mantenere
<Nobun> nel dubbio te ne farei cancellari molti meno, tanto per maggiore tranquillità
<alfredd> ok. come faccio a vedere qualè il kernel in uso?? (immagino sia l'ultimo inordine crescente!!)
<alfredd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11695411/
<alfredd> bip: hai visto il mio file system??
<alfredd> Nobun: hai visto il ""Warning"??
<rednaples> Salve, ho un problema con Ubuntu 15.04. Ho cercato di installare KDE 5 seguendo questa guida: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-KDE-Plasma-5-3-on-Ubuntu-15-04-479600.shtml ma, oltre a non essersi installato correttamente (durante l'installazione non è riuscito ad installare un pacchetto e quindi KDE non parte!) ora non posso più install
<rednaples> are alcun programma nè da terminale nè da Software Center.
<rednaples> Cercando di installare, ad esempio, "Avidemux", compare questo: http://pastebin.com/7SxSNbKz. Anche dando sudo apt-get -f install dà sempre un errore.
<rednaples> Secondo voi come potrei risolvere? Grazie
<N3mo> Buongiorno, Ho un pc con Xubuntu 15.04 che fa strani artefatti grafici... anche provando un altra versione (tipo lubunt) avrei gli stessi problemi in quanto la base è sempre simile?
<Babbudoiu> Salve
<Babbudoiu> posso fare una domanda?
<ExPBoy> !chiedi | Babbudoiu
<ExPBoy> manca il bot
<ExPBoy> Babbudoiu, chiedi pure se qualcuno può e sa risponde
<Carlin0> N3mo, che sarebbero sti strani artefatti grafici ?
<N3mo> Carlin0:  Per esempio all' avvio sul desktop si vedono tutte righe e quadrati, ma se faccio tast dx proprietà e cambio lo sfondo e poi rimetto quello che c'er< prima va tutto apposto. Oppure nei programmi quando apro una tendina al posto dello sfondo (in genere grigio) si vedono quadrati neri
<glpiana> ola
<Carlin0> non saprei N3mo mi è nuova la cosa
<N3mo> considera< che già svalvolava drante l' installazione
<N3mo> per partizionare sono andato a culo perchè non vedevo quasi niente
<ExPBoy> N3mo, scheda grafica ....
<Nobun> N3mo: non è che la tua scheda video sta andando in vacanza alle maldive?
<N3mo> Non credo, credo piuttosto ad un problema di driver. NO? considenrandoc he su XP va tutto alla perfezione
<Nobun> ma è strano forte che tu non riesca a vedere manco in sede di partizione
<Nobun> che scheda grafica è e come hai impostato Ubuntu?
<N3mo> No vabbè si vedeva ma aveva questi strani artefatti... poi se muovevi la finestra di la e di qua bene o male si sistemava
<N3mo> Ho già controllato i diriver aggiuntivi
<Nobun> ma non ho capito bene questi artefatti?
<Nobun> come comparivano, dove e quando?
<glpiana> N3mo: hai provato ad avviare con l'opzione nomodeset per vedere se cambia il comportamento?
<Nobun> sullo sfondo, sulle finestre, dappertutto.... se puoi anche ripetermi che tipo di cose vedevi che non dovevi vedere etc
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11695628/
<N3mo> Allora, fondamentalmente quando avvio il pc al posto dello sfondo del Desktop vedo tutte righe. Ma l'interfaccia grafica è perfetta ( menu , barra applicazioni ecc.) per risolvere devo cambiare lo sfondo e torna apposto. In più nei vari programmi a volte le tendine degli sturmenti (tipo la tendina per savalre) si vedono con in sottofondo dei blocchi enri
<Nobun> ok è un problema di risoluzione video probabilmente
<Nobun> prova a cambiare la risoluzione video e le impostazioni dello schermo
<N3mo> Ah, si risolve anche andando in risoluzione e scegliendono un altra e poi rimettere quall di prima
<N3mo> però gli artefatti nei menù continua a darli
<Nobun> sì perché la risoluzione che hai attualmente evidentemente non è ben supportata
<Nobun> ti consiglio di usare un altra risoluzione
<N3mo> Capito
<Nobun> che risoluzione hai impostato attualmente e quali altre risoluzioni vedi disponibili?
<N3mo> Ma non dovrei usare quella nativa del monitor?
<Nobun> non necessariamente
<Nobun> può non essere ben supportata dal driver usato da Ubuntu
<Nobun> tendenzialmente Ubuntu rileva automaticamente la risoluzione migliore e non occorre modificare nulla
<N3mo> Capito, allora provo a scendere con la risoluzione. Ora non posso verificare le impostgazioni perchè stanno usando il pc... a meno che non possa farlo da ssh?
<Nobun> però può succedere che la risolzione debba essere modificata con qualcosa di più standard
<Nobun> purtroppo io non so usare ssh quindi non saprei aiutarti
<N3mo> Capito
<Nobun> sono abbastanza nabbo... posso aiutare solo per questi problemi di base
<glpiana> N3mo: puoi farlo da terminale, ma comunque dal pc, non da ssh
<Nobun> tendenzialmente
<Nobun> fai delle prove con le varie risoluzioni
<N3mo> ok, proverò
<N3mo> Grazie del supporto
<Nobun> e guarda le risoluzioni e le impostazioni che Ubuntu ti elenc
<Nobun> non è necessariamente una questione di grandezza della risoluzione, quanto di proporzioni di altezza e lunghezza
<glpiana> N3mo: strano comunque che ci siano sti problemi con la scheda intel
<Nobun> quindi ci sta che la risoluzione migliore sia una "via di mezzo"
<glpiana> N3mo: che interfaccia grafica utilizzi?
<N3mo> XFCE
<Nobun> è strano anche perché è HP... tendenzialmente l'HP ha un hardware più amichevole per linux
<ExPBoy> uhm
<glpiana> Nobun: che sia hp o altro è indifferente. sempre intel è la scheda
<Nobun> sì
<Nobun> è vero
<glpiana> N3mo: avevi sti problemi anche con l'installazione?
<Nobun> però parlando a destra e a sinistra ho visto che tendenzialmente la hp fa modelli che più spesso usano componenti che con linux vanno
<N3mo> glpiana:  Si, già dall' installazione (fatta con live) sfacioava
<N3mo> *sfaciolava
<glpiana> N3mo: prova l'opzione nomodeset come ti ho detto sopra e vedi se cambia la situazione. sai come attivarla?
<N3mo> glpiana:  Scusa ma non ho capito a quale messaggio precendente ti riferisic...
<glpiana> glpiana
<glpiana> N3mo: hai provato ad avviare con l'opzione nomodeset per vedere se cambia il comportamento?
<glpiana> ma non importa
<glpiana> N3mo: sai come attivarla al boot?
<N3mo> Negative
<glpiana> N3mo: all'avvio vedi il menu di grub?
<N3mo> esatto
<glpiana> N3mo: premi il tasto "e" per editare la voce di ubuntu che avvia il tuo sistema
<N3mo> Ok
<glpiana> N3mo: cerca la riga che termina o che contiene le parole "quiet splash"
<glpiana> N3mo: ti piazzi dopo quelle due parole e ci aggiungi nomodeset
<N3mo> Ok, ho preso appunti. appena ho possibilità provo. Grazie !
<glpiana> N3mo: dopodichè con ctrl+x o con F10 avvii il sistema con quella modifica
<glpiana> N3mo: se la cosa migliora la situazione la si può poi rendere definitiva. se la situazione peggiora, riavvia il sistema (ctrl+alt+canc) e tutto torna come prima
<N3mo> Ok, perfetto
<N3mo> Ti farò sapere
<N3mo> Grazie
<ExPBoy> bbbilly, qui le conversazioni private non sono ammesse se hai qualcosa da chiedere chiedi in canale grazie
<bbbilly> scusate il disturbo; ho scaricato su una chiavetta avviabile la versione di ubuntu ma quando dò l'avvio da usb mi apre una schermata di FreeDOS
<bbbilly> La chiavetta lìho resa avviabile con "rufus"
<glpiana> bbbilly: ti linko la guida per fare la chiavetta sotto windows
<glpiana> bbbilly: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<bbbilly> grazie
<bbbilly> grazie mille, è partito. mi consigliate di usare LVM con l'installazione?
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> assolutamente no
<bbbilly> che bello, son contento, ho recuperato un computer. Grazie mille!
<bipbip> salve ho scaricato ubuntu 15.04 e ho un problema, cioè quando vdo in impostazioni di sistema e clicco su mouse e touchpad c'è solo l''opzione per configurare il tasto primario mentre io vorrei anche configurare la velocità degli spostamenti del puntatore
<bipbip> sapete come fare? Vorrei avere una cosa tipo questa: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/mouse-testing-in-quanal.jpg
<bipbip> Grazie
<glpiana> bipbip: che versione hai prezo? lubuntu?
<bipbip> ubuntu 15.04
<bipbip> con unity
<glpiana> dammi un attimo
<bipbip> ok
<glpiana> bipbip: dovresti vedere due cursori
<glpiana> uno alla voce General e l'altro alla voce Mouse
<bipbip> invece non ho nessuna voce
<bipbip> vado in Mouse e Touchpad
<glpiana> bipbip: il pc è un portatile?
<bipbip> no è un fisso
<glpiana> strano allora. la schermata che vedo io non ha tutte le voci dell'immagine che hai indicato (era così nelle versioni precedente) ma perlomeno ha le barre per il doppio click e per la velocità del mouse
<glpiana> bipbip: prova ad aggiornare il sistema
<bipbip> io quelle barre non le ho, purtroppo
<bipbip> ed è così da quando ho cercato di installare KDE
<glpiana> ah
<glpiana> bipbip: anzitutto dimmi che intendi per "provato"
<glpiana> scusa, "cercato"
<bipbip> ho installato il pacchetto "kubuntu-desktop" e poi l'ho rimosso perchè KDE non mi piaceva molto
<bipbip> e da allora quando il PC si spegne e si accende appare il logo di Kubuntu
<glpiana> bipbip: eliminare solo quel pacchetto non basta. apri un terminale
<glpiana> bipbip: scrivi: ps aux | grep lightdm
<glpiana> dimmi cosa ottieni
<bipbip> http://pastebin.com/vPxXJzAc
<glpiana> bipbip: scrivi: dpkg -l | grep kdelibs-bin
<bipbip> http://pastebin.com/VmTVueyn
<glpiana> bipbip: scrivi: dpkg -l | grep kdelib5-data
<bipbip> non mi dà nulla
<glpiana> bipbip: ok, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge kdelibs-bin
<bipbip> Ok sta eliminando 118 MB di pacchetti
<glpiana> bene
<bipbip> però... ha rimosso anche KolourPaint e Calligra che mi servivano! Potrò reinstallarli in un secondo momento?
<glpiana> bipbip: dopo reinstalli quel che ti serve. adesso vediamo di segare via il più possibile kde
<bipbip> ok
<glpiana> dimmi qando termina
<glpiana> *quando
<bipbip> ha fatto
<glpiana> bipbip: dpkg -l | grep kdelib
<bipbip> http://pastebin.com/TAY2c15U
<glpiana> bipbip: oki, la prossima volta copia i comandi con attenzione. scrivi: sudo apt-get purge kdelibs5-data
<bipbip> fatto
<glpiana> riavvia e torna qui
<bipbip> ok
<bipbips> ok eccomi
<bipbips> ho ravviato ma non si è risolto il problema, e all'avvio c'è sempre il logo di kubuntu
<glpiana> per lo meno abbiamo fatto pulizia
<bipbips> una cosa che ho notato è che prima di avviarsi Unity, se provo a muovere il mouse nella schermata di login, il cursore si muove molto velocemente  mentre una volta avviato Unity i movimenti diventano più lenti
<glpiana> bipbips: scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<bipbips> fatto
<glpiana> bipbips: altro al momento non so dirti e devo uscire
<bipbips> ok
<bipbips> grazie lo stesso
<bipbips> e buon proseguimento
<bipbip15> Salve, non riesco ad installare KolourPaint su Ubuntu 15.04 per un problema di dipendenze. Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> bipbip15, è un programma che hai preso dai repo ?
<bipbip15> No
<bipbip15> non ho aggiunto nessun repository per scaricarlo
<bipbip15> era semplicemente nell'Ubuntu Software Center
<Carlin0> !chat | bipbip15
<Carlin0> passa in chat /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> !log
<N3mo> Carlin0:  http://oi62.tinypic.com/24vr5dt.jpg  http://oi62.tinypic.com/j0wfv9.jpg   ecco gli screen del mio problema. COn il comando nomodeset all' avvio non presenta alcuna anomalia ma la risoluzion eè bloccata a 1280 e non si vede molto bene...
<Carlin0> N3mo, non saprei...
<krabador> N3mo, xubuntu dell'ufficio?
<N3mo> krabador:  Xubuntu della scrivania in mansarda dove volevo cercare di far andare un pc perchè mi serve per il modellismo
<krabador> N3mo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> N3mo, xrandr | pastebinit
<Carlin0> N3mo, stamattina ti chiesi perchè pensavo al solito bug dei nouveau , ma stavolta non è lui , con quello resta tutto 'impallato'
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11696548/
<N3mo> krabador:  TI ricapitolo il problema: il pc all' avvio presenta gli artefatti grafici che hai visto negli screen, per risolvere basta cambiare lo sfondo. RImangono però dei piccoli problemi tipo nelle tendine dei programmi sotto le scritte tipo taglia incolla ecc appaiono quadratini neri. Stessi problemi li ho avuti anche durante l' installazione da LiveUSB Xubuntu 15.04
<krabador> lshw -C video ?
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11696570/
<Carlin0> N3mo, è un portatile ...
<N3mo> Nope
<krabador> xubuntu quale?
<N3mo> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=D530-RCD-R
<N3mo> 15.04
<N3mo> 32bit
<N3mo> krabador: ?
<krabador> il driver dentro 15.04 , per questa scheda , è l'unico che puoi usare, l'attuale installer intel ha un'ultima versione pubblicata ieri che supporta 14.10
<N3mo> Ok, quindi devosemplicemnte aspetare?
<N3mo> *Aspettare?
<Luigi48> ciao sto installando ubuntu sul PC packard Bell  celeron 2,2 GHZ RAM 2 Gb. che funziona con
<Luigi48> windows 7 home premium. Ho fatto il download ed il CD, ho lanciato Wubi che ha installato ubuntu. Quando ho riavviato il PC ed ho scelto ubuntu dopo una qualche secondo è comparso il messaggio "nessun file system di root, correggere dal menu di partitionamento". Come dovrei procedere?s.
<krabador> Luigi48, wubi è sconsigliato
<krabador> Luigi48, disinstalla ubuntu da windows 7 come se fosse una normale applicazione , inserisci il cd, fallo partire in boot
<Luigi48> Cosa dovrei fare , disinstallare ubuntu
<krabador> esegui un'installazione reale
<Luigi48> cioè con install
<krabador> che , tra le opzioni avrà "installa ubuntu a fianco di windows"
<Luigi48> Non ci saranno problemi di partitionamento
<Luigi48> Nè modifica del file system di root
<Luigi48> OK provo
<akis24> sera
<Aprilia`> salve
<Aprilia`> er mitico krabador
<Aprilia`> ce sempre? :P
<krabador> ao' chessuccesso
<Aprilia`> krabador!
<Aprilia`> uso lubunto
<Aprilia`> lubuntu*
<Aprilia`> avendo un pc nn molto vecchio
<Aprilia`> ho installa la 15.04
<Aprilia`> installato*
<Aprilia`> fatto i vari aggiornamente etc etc
<Aprilia`> uso er programmino pe scannare
<Aprilia`> bello e buono
<Aprilia`> me crolla tutto il network
<Aprilia`> come se si riavviasse er modem
<Aprilia`> ce un modo per limitare?
<krabador> Aprilia`, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Aprilia`> aspeeee
<Aprilia`> famme appiccia er portatile
<Aprilia`> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Aprilia`> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<david___1> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11697072/
<krabador> Aprilia`, dopo aver aggiornato hai riavviato il sistema?
<Aprilia`> certo
<krabador> Aprilia`, e il network esplode solo dopo "uso er programmino pe scannare"  ?
<Aprilia`> tutti i programmi pe scannare
<Aprilia`> ma se navigo me voglio vedere un video su yt
<Aprilia`> funziona bene
<Aprilia`> e cosi mori' krabador
<Aprilia`> ;|
<Aprilia`> :P
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> cia
<Luigi48> Ciao ho già avuto un suggerimento ma non ho risolto il problema.. sto installando ubuntu 14.10, ho un PC cohe funziona con windows 7 home premium. Ho fatto CD ed ho installato con la funzione che prevede sia windows che ubuntu. Al termine ho riavviato e dopo qualche secondo comapre
<Luigi48> Dopo il riavvio del pc compare questa dicitura: Installa (ad superuser) Partizionamento del disco selezionato non riuscito (ad superuser) Questo si è probabilmente verificato perché ci sono troppe partizioni primarie nella tabella delle partizioni.
<Luigi48> Andando avaati spunta:
<Luigi48> Nessul file system di root (ad superuser) Non è definito alcun file system di root correggere questo problema dal menù di partizione.
<Luigi48>  Sono andato a vedere il mio disco fisso,   il disco 0 è ripartito in 4 parti. la prima contiene il ripristino, la seconda è  system attivo partizione primaria e poi C e D entrambi partizione primaria. Cosa posso fare ?
<Luigi48> Ciao Marcello sai consigliarmi ?
<krabador> Luigi48, hai detto prima di aver installato con wubi
<krabador> hai disinstallato wubi? Se si , come hai eseguito la procedura di installazione successiva?
<Luigi48> No ho disinstallato e reinstallato con la funzione windows + ubuntu. Mi è sato consigliato prima
<krabador> "con la funzione windows + ubuntu" ---> cosa ha fatto l'installer quando hai selezionato con quest'opzione?
<krabador> -con
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> dall'errore sembra che non ha impostato la partizione dove dovrà risiedere /
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> ma se ha installato con wubi in teoria ha fatto tutto in automatico...
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> anche se non ho mai utilizzato wubi per installare ubuntu :D
<Luigi48> ha installato nuovamente ubuntu fino alla fine correttamente poi è comparso il messaggio di riavvio e così ho fatto, dopo un po di secondi sono comparsi i due messaggi  , il primo " i sono troppe partizioni primarie ( ce ne sono 4) e poi nessun file system di root
<krabador> sulle partizioni il sistema si interroga prima
<krabador> non esegue l'installazione
<krabador> per poi porsi il problema
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> e infatti!
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> parte dopo
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> prima ti fa preparare i dischi
<krabador> Luigi48, manda in boot il cd che hai fatto per installare
<krabador> con l'opzione "prova senza installare"
<krabador> che è la prima in alto
<krabador> se hai un cavo lan, lo attacchi a questa macchina
<krabador> e puoi connetterti qui
<Luigi48> Quindi dovrei disinstallare e poi scegliere la prima opzione
<krabador> no
<krabador> rileggi bene quello che ho scritto
<krabador> per avere informazioni precise sullo stato attuale del pc in questione, fa partire in boot il supporto di installazione che hai fatto
<krabador> ubuntu o derivata?
<Luigi48> Mi dice che c'è gia un'installazione, per procedere dovrei rimuoverla
<krabador> Luigi48, allora
<krabador> per favore
<krabador> rispondi alle domande
<krabador> come per esempio  "<krabador> ubuntu o derivata?"
<Luigi48> Ho rimesso il CD il messaggio è quello che ti ho scritto. C'è gia un'installazione e posso solo rimuovere la precedente
<krabador> Luigi48, ti ho segnalato precisamente
<krabador> di caricare il supporto di installazione
<krabador> con l'opzione "prova senza installare"
<Luigi48> dove lo trovo
<krabador> ti ho chiesto esattamente 2 volte
<krabador> se parliamo di ubuntu o derivata
<Luigi48> ubuntu
<krabador> ovvero lubuntu xubntu kubuntu ubuntustudio
<krabador> ooooh
<Luigi48> ubuntu 14-10
<krabador> hai questa http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png ?
<Luigi48> No
<krabador> che cos'hai esattamente appena parte il supporto di installazione?
<Luigi48> quando lancio l'installazione si apre la solita finestra con due barre che lentamente si riempiono in circa 20 minuti
<krabador> Luigi48, non quando lanci l'installazioe
<krabador> ma quando parte il supporto
<krabador> all'accensione del pc
<Luigi48> dici il programma esce un'immagine che indica un caricamento e dopo qualche secondo compare il messaggio : Installa (ad superuser) Partizionamento del disco selezionato non riuscito (ad superuser) Questo si è probabilmente verificato perché ci sono troppe partizioni primarie nella tabella delle partizioni.
<krabador> Luigi48, come fai partire il supporto di installazione ?
<Luigi48> riavvio il PC
<krabador> Luigi48, ti sto chiedendo di indicarmi precisamente cosa fai per far partire il supporto di installazione
<Luigi48> grazie moolte per l'attenzione.Devo interrompere perchè devo partire fra poco
<krabador> ok, torna quando hai tempo
<akkyuz> ciao a tuti, sono nuovo di linux, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | akkyuz
<cybernova> akkyuz, chiedi pure
<akkyuz> grazie
<krabador> akkyuz, se sei in pericolo di vita, rivolgiti a strutture sanitarie
<akkyuz> per il mometo sto bene :)
<akkyuz> ho scaricato un gioco, ho salvato la cartella sul desktop, adesso non so più cosa devo fare per farlo partire :)
<akkyuz> so che non esistono eseguibili come in windows, devo fare qualcosa da console?
<krabador> akkyuz, puoi leggere la documentazione del gioco
<akkyuz> ho letto non c'è scritto
<krabador> akkyuz, da dove l'hai scaricato ?
<akkyuz> da torrent
<krabador> e allora
<krabador> carissimo akkyuz
<krabador> non sei nel posto giusto per informazioni del tipo che ti servono
<akkyuz> ok grazie lo stesso
<akkyuz> ciao
<krabador> addio
<krabador> akkyuz, un attimo
<krabador> aspetta
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> è andato
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> :D
<krabador> peccato, doveva sapere che adesso parte una segnalazione alla postale
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> azz
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> sarà un ragazzino adolescente!
<krabador> appunto, deve imparare da subito
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> si ma il gioco che ha scaricato da torrent magari era freeware
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> visto che dice che non è con estensione exe
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> ma su linux molti giochi anzi quasi tutti sono free
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> krabador subito vuoi giustiziarlo
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> a freddo!
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> :D
<krabador> Bl4ckSheLL[BNC], magari si , magari no, se era freeware l'uomo medio non usa il torrent
<krabador> parliamoci chiaro
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> be ma se nn sei sicuro
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> la postale ti ride in faccia :D
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> te lo dico perchè lavoro nel settore..
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> ;)
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> nn si mettono a guardare chi scarica un torrent
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> pensano a cose più grosse
<krabador> Bl4ckSheLL[BNC], allora capirai , visto che sei del settore, che "aspetta un attimo " era per appurare appunto questo
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> la tua teoria è giusta!
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> ma io parlo in perdita di tempo da parte tua
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> sarebbe una segnalazione vana
<krabador> Bl4ckSheLL[BNC], senti "<krabador> peccato, doveva sapere che adesso parte una segnalazione alla postale" ---> ironia
<alessio_> ciao a tutti
<alessio_> :)
<krabador> !ciao | alessio_
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> :D
<alessio_> non so se sono nel posto giusto e vi chiedo scusa per il disturbo
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> addirittura :D
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> sei il benvenuto
<alessio_> ahaha beh si
<alessio_> grazie.!
<alessio_> andro al sodo!
<alessio_> premetto che un pochino ci mastico. anche se rimango sempre un junior....
<alessio_> ma non riesco a installare nessuna distro sul mio acer 2509
<alessio_> pur settando il bios(ora uefi)
<alessio_> instalalto c'è di fabbrica linpus linux lite
<krabador> alessio_, come fai la pendrive ?
<alessio_> vorrei instalalre ubuntu. creo bootable usb
<alessio_> unetboot
<alessio_> e linux pen drive
<alessio_> formatto prima la chiavetta in fat 32
<alessio_> ho rpovato con versioni 32 e 64 bit
<alessio_> anche piu vecchie ma nulla
<alessio_> ho disabilitato secureboot
<alessio_> cosa posso sbagliare krabador
<alessio_> ?
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> il tuo problema
<krabador> alessio_, allora, scarica universall usb installer
<krabador> formatta la pendrive, e rifalla con quello
<krabador> alessio_, controlla l'md5 della iso che hai scaricato
<alessio_> fatto è tutto ok, anche perche lho presa dal sito ufficiale
<alessio_> kabrador ho usato anche quello
<alessio_> :(
<krabador> alessio_, e perchè non l'hai detto prima?
<alessio_> ne ho provati cosi tanti ..sorry :)
<alessio_> quale altro dato puoi aver bisogno?
<alessio_> ho provato anche una versione a 32 bit
<alessio_> ed ho provato con kubuntu
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> krabador invece a me sai che succede!
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> nn capisco il motivo
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> ho installato elementary os
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> su un portatile
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> avendo gnome
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> mi  va lento
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> ad aprire le cose
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> una schifezza gigante
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> questo problema lo da anche ubuntu
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> 15.04
<krabador> alessio_, sembra essere poco ubuntu digeribile
<krabador> Bl4ckSheLL[BNC], chiedi a DD3my
<alessio_> ma leggo da internet che su stessi pc funziona
<alessio_> acer extensa 2509
<krabador> alessio_, posta pure un link
<alessio_> per dettagli, non riesco ad accere neanche a al "prova ubuntu live"
<alessio_> qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=594353
<alessio_> mio stesso pc
<krabador> e tu hai " cambiato il "boot mode" da UEFI a legacy" , come segnalato nel thread ?
<alessio_> si
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> a DD3,y
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> :D
<alessio_> sicuramente devo far qualcosa male io perchè non mi si blocca qualsiasi distro ai "pallini colorati"
<krabador> alessio_, allora va in boot?
<krabador> "<alessio_> anche piu vecchie ma nulla"
<krabador> se hai i pallini , va in boot.
<alessio_> si, ma si blocca li
<krabador> alessio_, rifa la pendrive con universal usb installer
<krabador> che unetbootin non consente di inserire parametri al boot
<krabador> quando parte la pendrive, selezioni la prova
<krabador> premi f6
<krabador> selezioni nomodeset
<krabador> "<krabador> quando parte la pendrive, selezioni la prova" ---> ti posizioni sulla voce di prova
<alessio_> ok ci provo! che distro a questo punto? vado di 12.04 o 14.04
<alessio_> ?
<krabador> alessio_, anche la 15.04
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-12
<Raffash> 292
<Rasish> ciao a tutti Raga, ho un problema ke avevo già esposto giorni fa, ho comprato da poco un portatule asus F552M, con win 8.1 preinstallato. Riassumendo provo ad installare xubuntu "visto ke win nn mi serve" settando i vari parametri del bios . secure boot, fast bot ecc, raga ho provato tutti i modi ma nada!! un utente di questa chat mi aveva suggerit
<Rasish> o di chiamare assistenza Asuss, chiamato ma gli ipocriti mi rispondono con: ci dispiace ma non diamo assistenza su os Linux o ke non siano microsofzzz -_-. visto ke mi rtrovo quindi con un pc con win merdoso installato senza ke possa mettere Linux visto ke Asus stessa nn mi da assistenza manco sul bios, cosa posso fare? a ki posso rivolgermi?
<Rasish> calcolanndo ke sono utente Linux da + di 4 anni!!
<Rasish> qualke anima pia se mi risponde gli e ne sarei grato
<Rasish> w
<Rasish> ps la live dopo vari volte si avvia ho anke installato ma al riavvio nn mi da linux ma solo winn, a parte anke ke non mi riconosce la scheda wifi -_-
<Rasish> grazie in anticipo x le risposte e
<Rasish> scusa x gli errori grammaticali
<Rasish> w
<mariottinet> Buongiorno  a tutti, ho installato ubuntu a fianco a windows e stamattina quando ho acceso il pc non mi ha dato la possibilità di selezionare il sistema operativo che faccio?
<Mariottinet> Buongiorno a tutti, Ho installato ubuntu a fianco di windows, bene adesso voglio toglierlo come faccio?
<glpiana> ola
<boot> Buon Giorno, per problemi relativi a connessione smartphone posso chiedere a questo gruppo? mi riscontra al momento della connessione bluetooth "Impossibile Montare .. ecc" da cosa può dipendere, nel caso non posso chiederlo qui farò altre ricerche in web grazie
<boot> scusate connession e USB non bluetooth
<glpiana> boot: in linea di massima è un problema di impostazione dello smartphone. immagino abbia android sopra. che versione?
<boot> ben trovato glpiana ora guardo sullo smart
<boot> 4.2.2
<glpiana> boot: quando colleghi il cavetto, sulla barra dello smartphone ti appare la notifica della connessione usb?
<boot> sul mio smart si
<boot> tip ose mi ricordo connessione multimediale ecc con il simbolo USB
<glpiana> bene, e se la tappi dovrebbe portarti alle impostazioni
<boot> si, un menù con ...
<boot> dispositivo multimediale che è spuntato e sotto fotocamera (PTP)
<glpiana> ora metti la spunta a PTP e poi di nuovo a dispositivo multimediale
<boot> ok
<boot> apre una finestra con riconosciute scheda SD e Phone già lo faceva ma questa volta nessun messaggio di errore
<boot> se sconnettessi da usb credo mi dia errore
<boot> e riconnettessi *
<glpiana> boot: non staccare la usb senza prima smontare il dispositivo da file manager
<boot> si si ... ;)
<boot> non ti preoccupare, ti aspetto
<glpiana> boot: non ho capito cosa aspetti. hai detto che ora hai visualizzato telefono e scheda sd senza errori
<boot> aaa scredevo mi dovessi dire altro a proposito.. quindi va bene così?
<boot> credevo fosse più approfondito come errore
<boot> grazie
<glpiana> se funziona in lettura e scrittura sì
<boot> ok glpiana
<boot> buona giornata ciao
<N3mo> glpiana: Ciao, http://oi62.tinypic.com/24vr5dt.jpg  http://oi62.tinypic.com/j0wfv9.jpg   ecco gli screen del mio problema. Con il comando nomodeset all' avvio non presenta alcuna anomalia ma la risoluzion eè bloccata a 1280 e non si vede molto bene...
<glpiana> N3mo: spettacolare sto effetto :D
<glpiana> N3mo: lo fa con qualsiasi immagine, di qualsiasi formato?
<glpiana> N3mo: e soprattutto lo fa solo sul desktop io anche sulle finestre dei programmi?
<N3mo> Allora, lo fa con tutti gli sfondi (almeno quelli di default) e questo schema si ripropone anche nei programmi tipo nelle tendine degli struemnti e a volte nelle anteprime delle immagini
<glpiana> N3mo: scrivi nel terminale: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> N3mo: copia qui la riga della scheda intel
<Marco91> ciao  non  riesco  a  aggiornare  lubuntu
<glpiana> mapreri: che errore ottieni?
<N3mo> glpiana:  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<glpiana> sorry
<glpiana> Marco91: era per te il messaggio
<glpiana> N3mo: metti su pastebin l'output di: xrandr
<cristian_c> Marco91, quale ubuntu? Aggiornamento da a?
<Marco91> glpiana:   mi dice  di  modificare le impostazioni  di  lubuntru update
<glpiana> Marco91: fai così, chiudi il gestore aggiornamenti se è aperto e apri un terminale
<Marco91> glpiana: ok
<N3mo> glpiana:  Il pc è questo se può servire http://www.openpinoy.com/shop/step1.php?number=3517
<glpiana> no, mi serve l'output del comando che ti ho chiesto
<glpiana> Marco91: scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Marco91: poi copia tutto su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11700908/
<glpiana> N3mo: ora riavvia con l'opzione nomodeset e vediamo che riusciamo a fare
<Marco91> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11700913/
<cristian_c> Marco91, hai installato tramite wubi?
<Mariottinet> Buongiorno a tutti, Ho installato ubuntu a fianco di windows, bene adesso voglio toglierlo come faccio?
<glpiana> Marco91: la tua installazione ha seri problemi
<cristian_c> Marco91, sicuro di essere su lubuntu attualmente?
<Marco91> glpiana: mi  sono  dimenticato  di  dire che  ho  lubuntu 8.1
<glpiana> Mariottinet: prima di tutto devi ripristinare il bootloader. che windows hai?
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, avvia una live e cancella la partizione di ubuntu, poi ripristinare l'mbr di windows
<cristian_c> !mbr
<cristian_c> *ripristina
<Marco91> forse  devo  attivare lubuntu?
<glpiana> Marco91: io credo tu non abbia le idee molto chiare
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Mariottinet> windows 7
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, comunque, è meglio se posti una schermata dalla live
<glpiana> Mariottinet: segui la guida indicata da cristian_c
<Marco91> e'  lubuntu  8.1  forse  devo  attivare  il sistema  per  fare gli aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> Marco91, lubuntu 8.1 ?
<cristian_c> ihihih
<glpiana> Marco91: lubuntu 8.1 non esiste
<Mariottinet> perdonatemi cos'e una live? nn sono un esperto
<glpiana> Marco91: e nessun sistema ubuntu va attivato
<Marco91> ho cercato   su  lubuntu  explorer    ma  niente
<glpiana> Mariottinet: il cd o l'usb da cui hai installato è una live per esempio
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, tramite il supporto con il quale hai installato ubuntu, hai la possibilità di avviare il sistema in modalità live, cioè senza installarlo fisicamente sull'hard disk
<glpiana> Marco91: ci diamo un taglio per favore? dai, da bravo :)
<N3mo> glpiana:  Ok, riavviato con nomodeset
<glpiana> N3mo: dammi l'output di xrandr
<Mariottinet> ok, una volta ke apro questa live ke devo fare?
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, posti una schermata di gparted
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11700933/
<Carlin0> Marco91, apri un terminale e scrivi lsb_release -a ← cosa dice ?
<glpiana> N3mo: perchè dicevi che non andava oltre a 1280?
<glpiana> Carlin0: dai, basta
<N3mo> Perchè se vado su schermo, risoluzione c'ho solo quella
<Carlin0> vediamo cosa ha ...
<glpiana> N3mo: xrandr dice che sei a 1440
<N3mo> Xrandr dice bugie :D
<glpiana> Carlin0: no, don't feed the troll. è una regola
<cristian_c> N3mo, ma sullo schermo integrato?
<N3mo> glpiana:  Sono in ssh se può servire...
<glpiana> N3mo: no, fallo dal pc direttamente
<Marco91> ho  lubuntu  8.1
<Marco91> lo installato oggi
<Mariottinet> Non so come eseguire quello ke hai detto, in questo momento sto usando windows
<glpiana> Marco91: davvero, chiudiamo il discorso, non attacca
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, ma almeno hai avviato la live?
<cristian_c> su quel pc
<glpiana> Mariottinet: leggi per bene la guida che ti è stata indicata
<Mariottinet> ancora non ho avviato la live, lo posso fare mentre sono in questa chat?
<N3mo_2> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11700945/
<N3mo_2> Ricordavo male, la risoluzione è ancora più bassa
<akis24> giorno
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, il pc è lo stesso?
<Mariottinet> si
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, allora no, però puoi chattare qui dalla live
<glpiana> N3mo: oki, ora sarebbe bello vedere lo stesso comando senza nomodeset
<N3mo_2> Eseguo
<Mariottinet> quindi devo riavviare fare finta di istalla ubuntu e farlo partire in live giusto?
<Mariottinet> ps io ubuntu l'ho installato a fianco a windows
<shadow91> ciao  siccome  all'installazione  di  lubuntu   ho  scelto  di  mettere  il login  automatico  vorrei  mettere  il  login  come  faccio?
<cristian_c> shadow91, quale lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, non devi far finta di installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, semplicemente scegli 'Prova ubuntu' o 'Try ubuntu' , se in inglese, invece di 'Installa ubuntu' o 'install ubuntu'
<shadow91> cristian_c: ho 14.04 lts
<cristian_c> shadow91, guarda che si è visto che sei marco91
<Mariottinet> ok ora provo, a dp...
<shadow91> ki e'  ?  non lo  conosco
<cristian_c> shadow91, ora si capisce, tutte le volte che entravi , facevi domande e scappavi
<cristian_c> facendo perdere tempo alle persone, che sono volontarie
<shadow91> ti  sbagli
<cristian_c> shadow91, l'ip è lo stesso
<shadow91> sono  entrato  ora
<shadow91> volevo  solo  rimettere  il  login all'avvio
<N3mo_2> glpiana:
<N3mo_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11701007/
<cristian_c> ahh, ora è vga
<N3mo_2> Scusate, ma credevo che in ssh fosse come essere al pc, non immaginavo che gli output dei coamndi fossero differenti
<cristian_c> prima era lvds, quindi schermo integrato, anche se non avevi mica risposto quando te l'ho chiesto
<N3mo_2> cristian_c:  Allora rilevava lo schermo del portatile dal quale madavo il coamndo...bha
<cristian_c> N3mo_2, dipende cosa hai collegato
<cristian_c> ho visto che è un pentium 4
<N3mo_2> Si, p4
<glpiana> N3mo: vorrei provare a farti aggiungere la risoluzione in nomodeset, ma ora devo assentarmi un attimo
<N3mo_2> glpiana:  Nessun problema, possiamo provare lunedì mattina se per te va bene
<glpiana> N3mo: beh, io pensavo a tra 20 minuti :)
<N3mo_2> Grazie mille del supporto
<N3mo_2> glpiana: Ehhhh devo andare a lavoro :D
<N3mo_2> glpiana:  Quando vuoi, ho riamndato
<mariottinet> Allora, sto impazzendo non riesco a metterlo in live
<akis24> mariottinet: spiega meglio
<mariottinet> nonostante abbia spento il pc inserito la chievetta avviabile parte sempre ubuntu
<cristian_c> mariottinet, devi impostare il boot da dvd o usb
<akis24> mariottinet: da bios impostato avvio come prima periferica la usb ?
<cristian_c> nel bios
<cristian_c> è scritto nel wiki
<mariottinet> e l'ho fatto
<mariottinet> devo riprovare sara ho sbagliato qualcosa
<akis24> mariottinet: come hai creato la usb con che programma e che sistema ?
<mariottinet> con rufus
<akis24> e sistema ?
<mariottinet> windows
<akis24> !usbwin
<akis24> !winusb
<mariottinet> 7
<cristian_c> mariottinet, ma scusa, è lo stesso supporto con cui hai installato ubuntu?
<akis24> mariottinet:  usa universal usb installer da windows 7
<mariottinet> si lo stesso
<cristian_c> mariottinet, se prima partiva, dovrebbe partire anche adesso
<cristian_c> se non l'hai resettato
<mariottinet> pensavo anche io che partiva invece niente
<cristian_c> mariottinet, hai uefi?
<cristian_c> qualcosa avrai fatto
<mariottinet> non so cos'e uefi
<cristian_c> !uefi | mariottinet
<ExPBoy> lol
<mariottinet> non sono esperto
<cristian_c> uff
<glpiana> N3mo: ci sono
<akis24> mariottinet: controllato md5sum del file .iso scaricato ?
<cristian_c> mariottinet, https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<cristian_c> quindi se il tuo pc è uefi....
<cristian_c> *ha bios uefi
<N3mo_2> glpiana: Ok
<mariottinet> chiedo scusa , io intanto vi saluto e vi ringrazio appena riesco ad eseguire le indicazioni mi collego grazie ancora
<N3mo_2> cya
<glpiana> N3mo: apri un terminale
<N3mo_2> Fatto
<glpiana> N3mo: scrivi: cvt 1366 768
<glpiana> N3mo: spe, sei con l'opzione nomodeset ora?
<N3mo_2> No
<N3mo_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11701123/
<glpiana> N3mo: avrei dovuto dirtelo prima, ti facevo perdere meno tempo. riavvia con l'opzione nomodeset
<N3mo_2> Ok
<davide>  <ciao>
<glpiana> ciao davide
<N3mo_2_> Ok, fatto sempre stesso output
<glpiana> N3mo: non sei in ssh, vero?
<N3mo_2_> Negative
<glpiana> oki, procediamo
<N3mo_2_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11701135/
<glpiana> N3mo: scrivi nel terminale: xrandr --newmode "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<N3mo_2_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11701142/
<glpiana> N3mo: tentiamo comunque, nonostante sto errore
<N3mo_2_> oki
<davide> apachemysql, posso intallarlo su ubuntu 15.04
<glpiana> N3mo: xrandr --addmode default 1368x768_60.00
<N3mo_2_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11701148/
<glpiana> N3mo: no, non la prende
<N3mo_2_> :(
<N3mo_2_> Quindi, ciccia?
<cristian_c> davide, è iuna domanda?
<cristian_c> *una
<glpiana> quindi ciccia col nomodeset
<davide> si lo posso fare
<davide> o no perche ho  su questo pc vivid
<cristian_c> davide, non ho capito il tuo problema
<davide> voglio imparare apache e mysql..lo posso fare
<glpiana> davide: un consiglio per l'uso del canale di supporto: l'uso dei punti interrogativi aiuta gli altri a capire se stai domandando qualcosa
<glpiana> N3mo: prova a tornare con avvio nromale, senza nomodeset
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web
<davide> scusate!!
<ExPBoy> davide, comunque si lo puoi fare (nessuno te lo vieta)
<davide> ok..grazie
<cristian_c> davide, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web
<N3mo_2_> glpiana: Mi rimane d'aspettare un eventuale aggiormaneto di driver?
<cristian_c> su un pentium 4? O.o
<glpiana> N3mo: tu riavvia intanto e torna
<N3mo_2_> cristian_c:  Ma perchè il problema è il processore?!?!
<cristian_c> intanto riavvia
<N3mo_2_> Rgr
<N3mo_2> i'm back
<glpiana> N3mo: apri la gestione del monitor e guarda se puoi prendere 1280x720
<N3mo_2> Si, posso
<glpiana> impostala e vedi se gli artifatti persistono
<N3mo_2> Così va bene ma è ovviamente sgranato...
<glpiana> N3mo: che schermo è?
<N3mo_2> http://www.samsung.com/it/consumer/it/monitor/led-monitor/LS19D300NY/EN
<N3mo_2> la versione da 19
<glpiana> vabè, è un 19 pollici, come può essere sgranato a 1280?
<N3mo_2> bhe, a 1366 è sicuramente meglio...
<glpiana> N3mo: facciamo una prova
<glpiana> N3mo: scrivi di nuovo: cvt 1366 768
<legione> buongiorno cristian_c l'altro giorno eravamo rimastiche mi chiedevi come andava in  live,ma non so cosa vuol dire.
<N3mo_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11701209/
<cristian_c> legione, avvia il supporto con il quale hai installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> legione, e scegli 'prova ubuntu' o 'try ubuntu'
<glpiana> N3mo: xrandr --newmode "1368x768_60.00" 85.25 1368 1440 1576 1784 768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<cristian_c> legione, ricordati di impostare il boot da dvd o usb, nel bios
<N3mo_2> Non mi ha risposto niente
<N3mo_2> Mi ha ridato come per inserire un comando
<N3mo_2> Nomeutente$
<glpiana> N3mo: bene, ora scrivi: xrandr e vediamo cosa elenca
<N3mo_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11701216/
<glpiana> N3mo: xrandr --addmode VGA1 1368x768_60.00
<legione> cristian_cprovo a disinstallarlo e re installarlo,esattamente installare il boot da usb  cosa significa?
<N3mo_2> Niente risposta
<glpiana> N3mo: ancora: xrandr
<N3mo_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11701221/
<cristian_c> legione, assoluamente no
<cristian_c> *assolutamente no
<cristian_c> legione, non devi installare da usb, devi avviare da usb, se hai usato quel supporto per installare ubuntu
<glpiana> N3mo: ora proviamo a impostarla da linea di comando. se non dovessi più vedere nulla, riavvia il pc da ssh
<glpiana> N3mo: xrandr --output VGA1 1368x768_60.00
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> ho dimenticato una opzione
<glpiana> N3mo: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1368x768_60.00
<N3mo_2> Ok,vedo
<N3mo_2> Ma ho i soliti artefatti :D
<glpiana> nulla di fatto
<glpiana> N3mo: prova qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel/LinuxGraphicsInstaller
<N3mo_2> Ok, proverò. Garzie mille per il tempo deidicato
<legione73> cristian_c sono dinuovo qui,non so perche' ma ogni tanto vengo disconnesso
<cristian_c> legione73, controlla la connessione di rete
<legione73> strano ho fastweb e sono connesso con cavo eternet
<legione73> ricapitolando spiegami come fare non devo reinstallare giusto?
<cristian_c> legione73, non devi reinstallare
<cristian_c> te l'ho spiegato diverse volte
<cristian_c> legione73, devi avviare una live
<legione73> se mi dici cosa e' una live lo faccio subito
<cristian_c> legione73, ti ho spiegato anche quello
<cristian_c> ti posto il link wikipedia, così magari
<cristian_c> ..
<legione73> ok
<cristian_c> legione73, https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<XRays> ciao
<XRay> hi
<glpiana> ciao XRay
<XRay> hi all
<XRay> ciao glpiana
<XRay> come va ubuntu?
<glpiana> XRay: sei sul canale di supporto. se vuoi chiacchierare entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<XRay> salve a tutti,
<XRay> c'è qlc esperto di ubuntu qui?
<glpiana> XRay: se hai una domanda relativa a problematiche con ubuntu, falla. chi sa risponderti lo farà
<Carlin0> XRay, se hai un problema esponilo e se qualcuno sa aiutarti lo farà
<Carlin0> ops :P
<XRay> ok
<glpiana> XRay: se invece l'argomento che vuoi trattare è altro, vai sul canale che ti ho indicato, cioè #ubuntu-it-chat
<XRay> allora, i file binati compilati per win xp possono girare su ubuntu?
<XRay> *binari*
<glpiana> non nativamente. puoi provare a usare wine
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<XRay> esiste una vers stabile?
<glpiana> la 15.04 è stabile. la 14.04 è stabile e ha supporto a lungo termine
<XRay> di wine intendo
<glpiana> XRay: quella che installi dai repository ufficiali di ubuntu. XRay, ascolta un amico, se devi fare girare software di windows usa windows
<XRay> grazie del consiglio; per quanto riguarda i pc datati, vedevo xubuntu come soluzione... è conveniente su intel 1,6GHz 500 MB ram 60 GB hdd ?
<glpiana> XRay: non hai che da provarlo in live prima di installarlo. comunque è più leggero lubuntu. 500 mega di ram sono pochi, sappilo
<XRay> sì lo so, ancje se mi domando a cosa realmente serviranno 512 miliioni di byte (oltre 2 miliardi di bit!) per far girare programmi che volendo ottimizzarli stanno su di un floppy. Se conosci l'assembly sai cosa intendo ;)
<glpiana> XRay: ti ripeto che il canale delle chiacchiere è #ubuntu-it-chat
<XRay> non era una "chiacchera" è un argomento su cui molti sviluppatori non si soffermano abbastanza (vedi la conseguente necessità di aggiornare di continuo S,O e sw in generale); comunque ok, grazie delle info, e francamento questo atteggiamento un po' "scostante" non lo capisco, dato che sono nuovo del e non mi sembra di aver fatto domande fuori luogo
<XRay> . anyway, bye
<glpiana> XRay: il fatto che sia una discussione accesa tra gli sviluppatori c'entra con l'argometno di questo canale a tuo parere? a mio parere no, quindi chiudiamo l'off topic per cortesia
<XRay> ok, msg ricevuto, cmq dao che ti ho premesso essere un nuovo utente, non con intenzione di chattare in senso classico, ma di acquisire info tecniche su questo sw per decidere se utiizzarlo o meno su laptop, intanto che scaricavo il setup volevo (e vorrei tuttora) farmi un'idea del sistema op che sto per installare. Non mi sembra né una chiachera né
<XRay>  di essere off topic. Se poi parlando ci scappa una considerazione, non mi sembra di aver fuorviato troppo i presenti, dal momento non mi sembra di interrompere grosse dscussioni al momento non ne vedo in corso. o sbaglio?  - absit iniuria verbis-
<XRay> ok, msg ricevuto, cmq dao che ti ho premesso essere un nuovo utente, non con intenzione di chattare in senso classico, ma di acquisire info tecniche su questo sw per decidere se utiizzarlo o meno su laptop, intanto che scaricavo il setup volevo (e vorrei tuttora) farmi un'idea del sistema op che sto per installare. Non mi sembra né una chiachera né
<XRay>  di essere off topic. Se poi parlando ci scappa una considerazione, non mi sembra di aver fuorviato troppo i presenti, dal momento non mi sembra di interrompere grosse dscussioni al momento non ne vedo in corso. o sbaglio?  - absit iniuria verbis-
<XRay> ok, msg ricevuto, cmq dao che ti ho premesso essere un nuovo utente, non con intenzione di chattare in senso classico, ma di acquisire info tecniche su questo sw per decidere se utiizzarlo o meno su laptop, intanto che scaricavo il setup volevo (e vorrei tuttora) farmi un'idea del sistema op che sto per installare. Non mi sembra né una chiachera né
<XRay>  di essere off topic. Se poi parlando ci scappa una considerazione, non mi sembra di aver fuorviato troppo i presenti, dal momento non mi sembra di interrompere grosse dscussioni al momento non ne vedo in corso. o sbaglio?  "absit iniuria verbis"
<XRay> ok, msg ricevuto, cmq dato che ti ho premesso essere un nuovo utente, non con intenzione di chattare in senso classico, ma di acquisire info tecniche su questo sw per decidere se utiizzarlo o meno su laptop, intanto che scarico il setup volevo (e vorrei tuttora) farmi un'idea del sistema op che sto per installare. Non mi sembra né una chiachera né
<XRay> di essere off topic.
<XRay> .
<XRay> .
<phil> salve
<krabador> salve Guest75902
<Guest75902> ho un hard disk partizionato in 3 (c: d: e 1 per il sist oper preinstall). posso installare ubuntu su c: mantenendo le altre con i dati o devo (ri)formattare tutto?
<krabador> Guest75902, ubuntu vuole le sue partizioni
<krabador> che sono almeno una partizione denominata root e la swap, se si ha meno di 4 gb e si ha intenzione di importare l'ibernazione
<krabador> Guest75902, quinidi, installare ubuntu, non necessita la formattazione di tutto il sistema, e perdita dei suoi dati
<Carlin0> Guest75902 win non ti fa vedere tutte la partizioni magari ne hai altre nascoste
<krabador> Guest75902, quindi , puoi, una volta fatto il supporto di installazione, farlo partire in modalità prova
<krabador> e partizionare il disco a riguardo
<krabador> oppure usare, se presente, se il disco ha meno di 4 partizioni primarie , oppure tabella di partizioni gpt , la voce "installa ubuntu a fianco di windows"
<Guest75902> posso liberare tutto c: (circa 28 GB) ma dovrei essere sicuro che d: e l'altra non vengano "toccate"
<krabador> se non lo fai di proposito tu
<krabador> lui non lo fa.
<Guest75902> posso installare ubuntu anche assieme a windows (stessa partiz)?
<krabador> Guest75902, <krabador> Guest75902, ubuntu vuole le sue partizioni
<Guest75902> scusa cosa si intende con "installa ubuntu a fianco di win"?
<Carlin0> intende che lascia win e non lo tocca
<krabador> Guest75902, è una delle opzioni di installazione automatica che ha l'installer
<Guest75902> ok, ma su c:
<krabador> Guest75902, che se selezionata, ti permette di ridimensionare
<krabador> Guest75902, aspetta risposte complete, per favore
<krabador> se selezionata ti permette di ridimensionare la partizione win per creare una partizione che verrà utilizzata per installare ubuntu
<krabador> esegue l'installazione, ed alla fine crea una schermata che ti consente di scegliere cosa caricare all'accensione del pc
<Guest75902> posso metterlo anche su pen drive?
<krabador> Guest75902, come supporto di installazione si
<krabador> !usbwin | Guest75902
<krabador> Guest75902, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Guest75902> cioè avviare ubuntu da p.drive (se inserita) altrimenti si avvia win è possibilie?
<Guest75902> ok, grazie delle informaz
<krabador> Guest75902, scusa, che cosa ci vuoi fare con ubuntu?
<Guest75902> usarlo in alternativa a win
<Guest75902> (non so se ho ben capito il senso della tua domanda)
<krabador> "cioè avviare ubuntu da p.drive"
<krabador> intendo in questo senso
<krabador> vuoi usare la pendrive come propria destinazione del sistema operativo?
<Guest75902> il fatto è che ho molti programmi scritti per win e non so la portabilità fino a che punto sia fattibile anche ricompilano i sogenti, qualche idea?
<Guest75902> sorgenti
<krabador> puoi rispondere alla domanda, per favore?
<Guest75902> ripeto, avviare il S.O. da chiavetta (se inserita) altrimenti parte win
<Guest75902> o
<Guest75902> tramite settaggio BIOS selezionare il disp i avvio
<Carlin0> ma vuoi usare la chiavetta per installare ubuntu o installare ubuntu sulla chiavetta ?
<Guest75902> la 2
<Guest75902> o
<krabador> Guest75902, e poi ti metti a dire in giro che hai un sistema operativo completo su una pendrive?
<Guest75902> non capisco cosa vuoi dire ???
<krabador> Guest75902, senti, se vuoi usare il sistema, farti un'idea precisa di evasione di esso alle tue esigenze, fa un'installazione reale , di prova, nel sistema, che successivamente puoi rimuovere , e tanti saluti
<krabador> su pendrive puoi fare il supporto di installazione
<krabador> che puo' consentirti di installare il sistema e di provarlo
<krabador> ma non è come un'installazioen reale prestazionalmente , e da altri punti di vista
<krabador> puoi , caricando la sessione di prova dal supporto di installazione, farti una prima impressione di cio' che il sistema puo' fare
<Guest75902> insomma il senso della questione è: in quale modo posso installare e usare ubuntu senza scaricare i dati che ho attualmente su hdd. prima mi hai parlato di install a fianco di win. che cosa signif?
<Carlin0> te lo abbiamo già detto mi pare
<krabador> Guest75902, non ci sono molte possibilità di equivocare la risposta alla domanda sull'opzione " install a fianco di win"
<krabador> se poi lo fai apposta, dillo , che risparmiamo un po' di tempo
<krabador> Guest75902, se, al di la del numero delle partizioni nel disco, il tuo disco è pieno come un uovo, non puoi installarlo, se hai spazio vuoto , si possono, o tu a mano, o l'installer di ubutntu, creare la partizione per installare ubuntu, e nessun dato del tuo pc viene toccato.
<krabador> aaah ma tu sei xray
<Guest75902> allora "lascia win e non lo tocca" vuol dire  che non lo cancella, ma non autorizza a pensare che lo possa utilizzare
<krabador> adesso è tutto chiaro
<krabador> Guest75902, buon proseguimenti.
<krabador> *proseguimento
<Guest75902> chi sono io?
<krabador> brutta la disoccupazione.
<Guest75902> parli per esperienza?
<Carlin0> hanno chiuso le squole
<krabador> Carlin0, esatto
<krabador> e non ci sono piani come stages per tenerli impegnati
<krabador> ciao Guest75902 , buone"vacanze"
<krabador> Guest75902, per tutto cio' che non è inerente al supporto ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest75902> vabbé se volete/sapete risponere bon altrimenti fate pure sterile polemica
<krabador> Guest75902, ma smettila, che non hai neanche la decenza di cambiare ip
<krabador> salutaci xray
<Guest75902> non mi interessa chattare, vorrei sapere (e nessuno l'ha ancora detto chiaro) se si possono usare i due sistemi assieme o su p.drive o su hdd. basta solo sì o no
<krabador> è stato detto chiaro
<Carlin0> uno alla volta ... due assieme è impossibile non credi
<krabador> quindi o hai altre domande
<krabador> oppure salutaci xray
<Guest75902> ovviamente NON 2 assieme
<krabador> e libera il canale per favore
<Guest75902> mi pare logico o uno o l'altro
<krabador> Guest75902, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<Guest75902> io non vi saluto nessuno, mi spice se il vostro comesichiama ha lo stesso ip, sai nel reti condivise succede...
<Guest75902> o te lo devo spiegare io
<krabador> Guest75902, dai che ne puoi fare di cose con assembler
<krabador> Guest75902, dai che ne puoi fare di cose con assembler
<krabador> Guest75902, per tutto cio' che non è inerente al supporto ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest75902> mi sembra che sia supporto una questione di compatibilità. cmq i programmi sono i C
<Carlin0> TIN EASY LITE non sembra roba da lavoro
<krabador> Guest75902, è supporto tutto cio' che riguarda il funzionamento strettamente legato al sistema operativo, i suoi componenti e protocolli , e l'installazione del software all'interno del repository ufficiale
<krabador> tutto il resto , ha l'altro canale, per la tranquilla e opportuna discussione a riguardo
<Guest75902> anche curiosare tra gli IP è supporto ?
<Carlin0> in certi casi si
<krabador> Guest75902, è tutto pubblico qui
<Guest75902> ottimo
<Carlin0> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Guest75902> allora sappi(ate) che non ho nulla da nascondere. Le info che mi servono sono di natura tecnica. se sull'altro canale indicato si trovano q. risposte, bene ok scusate il disturbo (l'altra mi sembra una chat generica, però, sbaglio?)
<krabador> sisi, continua pure a confondere tutto come ti pare.
<Guest75902> no caro, semmai lo stai facendo tu, pensaci
<krabador> no, questo canale ha il log
<krabador> puoi rileggere tranquillamente con calma
<krabador> se non ti è chiaro cosa stai facendo in un canale, da dove tra l'altro sei stato precedentemente bannato da un'altro operatore
<krabador> per lo stesso motivo
<krabador> il fatto che questo canale ha il log, predispone il dovere di non inquinarlo con offtopic vario. Se non hai altre domande inerenti a questa risorsa , ti invito ad entrare nell'altro canale.
<Guest75902> l'ho gia riletto e cmq non devo giustificarmi né con te né con altri. non era un canale pubblico hai detto. se volete un circolo privato uste una VPN
<krabador> noi gestiamo una risorsa che deve dare supporto pubblicamente, a chi chiede assistenza tecnica, non a chi viene a cazzeggiare
<Guest75902> no mi sembra il libguaggio adatto a dei "professionisti" forse state c********o voi. SALUTI
<mariottinet> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<krabador> salve mariottinet
<mariottinet> 7allora stamattina avevo chiesto aiuto su come disinstallare ubuntu ke ho istallato a fianco a windows
<krabador> e #kèssuccesso ?
<mariottinet> mi era stato chiesto di aprire una live ma non ci riuscivo, bene adesso sono in live
<krabador> mariottinet, bene allora apri un terminale, manda software-properties-gtk
<mariottinet> e successo ke non tanto mi piace
<krabador> mariottinet, abilita tutti i repositories
<krabador> chiudi correttamente , sempre da terminale manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mariottinet> aspetta io non sono un esperto quindi dimmi le cose come i bambini
<mariottinet> il terminale lo aprto
<mariottinet> aperto
<krabador> mariottinet, sei qui da questa live?
<mariottinet> si esatto
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> allora
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<mariottinet> allora ho dato il comando software-properties-gtk
<krabador> apre una finestra
<mariottinet> si
<krabador> abilita tutte le voci , e togli la spunta dalla voce cd
<krabador> chiudi poi correttamente
<krabador> sempre da terminale manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mariottinet> tolgo la spunta da Cdrom with ubuntu ecc_
<krabador> mariottinet, puoi anche evitare la voce codice sorgente
<mariottinet> krabador, ok fatto ho mandato il comando sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit ma la finestra non si e chiusa
<krabador> mariottinet, la finestra la devi chiudere col comando chiudi
<krabador> la finestra di software-properties-gtk
<mariottinet> la finestra che e aperta e sofware Updates
<mariottinet> ho fatto  close dalla finestra stessa e se ne aperta un altra
<krabador> mariottinet, quale?
<mariottinet> che dice cosi the information about available software is out of side
<krabador> mariottinet, senti , l'importante è che dalla finestra di software-properties-gtk hai messo le spunte dove serviva, tolto dalla voce cd-rom, chiuso , e mandato sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebint
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ^
<krabador> lascia stare altre finestre eccetera
<mariottinet> ok fatto, ed ora ke faccio
<mariottinet> il terminale si e riempito di scritte
<mariottinet> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ software-properties-gtk
<mariottinet> apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mariottinet> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mariottinet> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mariottinet> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mariottinet> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mariottinet> non so ke e successo nella chat quindi sono uscito e rientrato
<mariottinet> krabador, ke faccio
<krabador> mariottinet, seguire quello che ti stavo dicendo
<krabador> cosa che ti sei accanito nel non fare
<krabador> visto che il comando, lo dovevi dare solo DOPO aver chiuso la finestra delle spunte
<mariottinet> e ke faccio ora
<krabador> segnalare a che punto sei?
<krabador> mariottinet, sei sicuro di avere i prerequisiti necessari per poter avere un'idea se un sistema operativo va bene o meno , per le tue esigenze?
<mariottinet> dopo aver dato i comandi e chiuso le finestre ,il terminale si e riempito di scritte
<mariottinet> credo di no, io volevo avvicinarmi al mondo linux per non dover cercare licenze per i programmi windows
<Guest98240> buonasera, dovrei installare lubuntu su flash drive ho letto l'help (sulla pag, in inglese) sembra che ci voglia un cd-rom Chiedo: è  possibile installare l'immagine direttamente su flash drive senza cd-rom, grazie
<krabador> quindi volevi solo un sistema gratis
<krabador> !usbwin | Guest98240
<ubot-it> Guest98240: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cicacic> Sto scaricando ubuntu e vorrei installarlo su una partizione del mio hard disk,lasciando sull'altra windows al fine di vedere se riesco ad utilizzarlo facilmente, visto che non sono proprio  un esperto  di informatica. E' possibile e come faccio all'accensione a far avviare ubuntu invece che windows?
<krabador> !installazione | cicacic
<ubot-it> cicacic: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mariottinet> si mi estato consigliato per il sistema ha tutto istallato dicevano
<krabador> mariottinet, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cicacic> Grazie
<krabador> mariottinet, ed è vero, ma serve una manualità minima per usarle, che è al di fuori del contesto linux/windows
<mariottinet> fatto
<krabador> mariottinet, incolla qui il link
<mariottinet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11702585/
<krabador> mariottinet, senza questa manualità, generica, si è a rischio di fraintendere cosa faccia il sistema o se una cosa la fa realmente o eno
<krabador> *meno
<krabador> mariottinet, perfetto
<krabador> mariottinet, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<mariottinet> capisco
<mariottinet> fatto  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11702593/
<krabador> mariottinet, apri gparted, rimuovi sda5 sda6 ed sda3, riassegna lo spazio alla partizione windows
<krabador> !mbr | mariottinet
<ubot-it> mariottinet: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<krabador> ed hai fatto.
<krabador> !gparted | mariottinet
<ubot-it> mariottinet: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<mariottinet> come si apre  gparted
<krabador> ma lo sai usare un sistema operativo, anche non ubuntu?
<mariottinet> cosi cosi
<krabador> quindi come fai a dire che ubuntu "non va bene" ?
<mariottinet> non ho detto non va bene
<krabador> sudo gparted, da termiale, ma lo trovi anche nella lista delle app installate, nella dash
<mariottinet> ho detto ke non mi piace per esempio la barra a sinistra e cose di questo tipo ke alcune cose sono in inglese
<krabador> mariottinet, "alcune cose sono in inglese" non hai installato il supporto in italiano
<krabador> non è il sistema ad essere cosi', ma l'utente che non ha completato l'installazione
<krabador> mariottinet, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<krabador> ubuntu ha queste derivate ufficiali, che sono denominate tali, perchè usano altri ambienti grafici
<krabador> puoi dare una provata ad una di esse, dove magari puoi trovarti meglio. Che ne pensi=
<krabador> ?
<mariottinet> sicuramente, ovvio ke sono io ke non so tanto di questo linux
<mariottinet> si era giusto la prossima domanda ke volevo farti quella di consigliarmi una versione di questo tipo
<Carlin0> mariottinet, se arrivi da windows io direi xubuntu
<krabador> esatto
<krabador> xubuntu e lubuntu sono le piu' indicate
<krabador> per chi è abituato a windows, ed a cui va bene quel tipo, di impostazione delle cose, tranne windows 8
<mariottinet> ok, ovviamente stavolta prima in live e poi decido
<Carlin0> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<mariottinet> krabador , si e aperto gparted
<krabador> fa quello che ho scritto prima
<krabador> scorri i messaggi
<krabador> è stata linkata anche una guida a gparted
<mariottinet> dovrei rimuovere sda5, 6 e 3 ma non ci sto riuscendo
<krabador> mariottinet, per rimuovere partizioni e rimuovere spazio , ci sono i comandi del tasto destro
<krabador> a patto che le partizioni siano smontate
<krabador> cosa per cui c'è sempre un comando nel tasto destro
<Guest98240> scusate ho l'USB installer 1.9.6.0 e l'immagine gia' scaricata di Lubuntu, la flash é FAT32, ha i GB liberi richiesti ma non è vuota, posso usarla cmq?
<krabador> Guest98240, formatta ed eviti problemi.
<Guest98240> ok, grazie
<mariottinet> krabador, allora sda5 il delete ce
<mariottinet> invece la 3 e 6 ce una chiave
<krabador> <krabador> a patto che le partizioni siano smontate
<krabador> <krabador> cosa per cui c'è sempre un comando nel tasto destro
<mariottinet> ste cose in inglese non capisco un cavolo
<krabador> mariottinet, bisogna cimentarsi nel fare cose che sono alla propria portata
<krabador> mariottinet, puoi caricare la live in italiano, a patto che appena parte il supporto di installazione , premi un tasto freccia che faccia apparire il menu , premi f2, scegli la lingua italiana,e scegli la voce "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<mariottinet> hai ragione cosa posso dire cio provato
<mariottinet> ma quello lo fatto in live, fatto sta ke alcune cose restano in inglese
<krabador> mariottinet, avevi questa, quando hai fatto partire il supporto http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png ?
<krabador> mariottinet, no, se installi completamente il supporto lingue
<Guest98240> scusate ho cercato demo/demo online per rendermi conto delle diff tra xubuntu e lubuntu, ma purtroppo dice che non ci sono doc al riguardo
<krabador> mariottinet, se installi senza la spunta aggiornamenti , e software di terze parti, non installa completamente il supporto italiano, che devi completare successivametne
<krabador> Guest98240, puoi vederlo da solo, consultando i relativi siti
<krabador> delle 2 distribuzioni
<mariottinet> si avevo quella schermata
<krabador> Guest98240, la base di tutte le ubuntu è la stessa, cambia solo l'implementazione di alcune cose, e l'ambiente grafico
<krabador> che da il nome alla derivata in questinooe
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate Guest98240
<Carlin0> Guest98240, lubuntu e xubuntu hanno lo stesso motore cambia solo la grafica
<mariottinet> le ho messe le spunte in fase di istallazione
<krabador> mariottinet, allora, in quel punto premi immediatamente un tasto freccia, devi essere veloce
<krabador> mariottinet, apparirà un menu, premi f2 , scegli italiano , scegli poi "prova ubuntu " , e caricherai la live in italiano
<mariottinet> la freccia quella obliqua
<krabador> mariottinet, il tuo pc, non ha il tasti freccia, a fianco a ctrl destro?
<mariottinet> si sn tre destra sinistra su e giu
<krabador> ecco "un tasto freccia " ---> uno di quei tasti
<mariottinet> ok, perdoni se ti sto facendo disperare
<mariottinet> comunque sono riuscito a cancellare sda3,5,6
<Guest98240> grazie, avevo puntato su Lubunto perche' leggevo essere + leggero. e' vero?
<krabador> Guest98240, esatto
<krabador> mariottinet, adesso assegna lo spazio ricavato, alla partizioe windows
<krabador> clicchi  poi sulla spunta di modifiche
<mariottinet> emmm come si fa
<krabador> mariottinet, leggile le guide, ed i messaggi precedentemente mandati
<mariottinet> ma se la lascio vuota e poi provando xbuntu se mi trovo bene e lo installo li che ne pensi
<krabador> che ne pensi tu
<krabador> è per quello che te l'ho proposto
<krabador> appunto perchè cosi' puoi risparmiarti quest'operazione
<krabador> con tutto il tempo che costa ed è costata.
<mariottinet> certo  pero grazie a te ho imparato cose nuove se consideri ke ho la terza media
<mariottinet> tutto quello ke faccio al pc lo faccio da autodidatta
<krabador> ottimo mariottinet , accanisciti allora
<krabador> mariottinet, puoi lasciare le partizioni vigenti , nell'ottica di utilizzarle con un'altra derivata ubuntu
<krabador> come xubuntu o lubuntu
<krabador> ed a quel punto , finquando non esegui una di queste installazioni
<krabador> devi solo domandarti se vuoi che il sistema carichi direttamente windows, nel modo originale, oppure tramite la schermata che è stata installata dall'installazione ubuntu
<mariottinet> cioe quella ke da la possibilita di scegliere il sistema da avviare
<krabador> esatto
<mariottinet> ok, allora krabador. io ti ringrazio enormemente spero di potermi appassionare a linux ti saluto e alla prossima
<Guest98240> scusate ancora, l'installer ha la 1^  spunta con un testo che non si legge, e' sulla riga di Step 3
<krabador> mariottinet, ma di niente, pero', aspetta un attimo
<mariottinet> dimmi
<krabador> mariottinet, prendi una decisione, e ti si puo' segnalare come al momento configurare il sistema, per farti stare piu' tranquillo c
<krabador> con il suo funzionamento
<mariottinet> segnala
<mariottinet> Provero in live xbuntu e lubunto una volta deciso chedero in chat i consigli giusti
<krabador> come ti dicevo, se vuoi , nel frattempo , che windows venga caricato come prima dell'installazione di ubuntu , devi seguire un link che ti ho mandato circa un ora fa
<krabador> mariottinet, ok, rimaniamo cosi' allora?
<mariottinet> si. ci rincontriamo qui ok
<krabador> perfetto allora
<mariottinet> Ciao buona serata a tutti
<krabador> buona serata anche a te
<Guest98240> scusate ma l'installer ha la 1^  spunta con un testo che non si legge (il testo fuoriesce dallo spazio assegnato), e' sulla riga di Step 3. Qualcuno
<Guest98240> sa cosa chiede?
<krabador> Guest98240, hai fatto partire l'installazione su un pc connesso?
<Guest98240> si
<Guest98240> cmq ho l'img su disco
<krabador> Guest98240, allora, hai fatto partire l'installazione o prova lubuntu senza installare, e poi l'installazione ?
<Guest98240> allora. installer 1960 setup Step 1 select [Lubuntu] step 2 [lubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso] Step3 [f:\flashkey] ecco poi c'è una spunta con testo illeggibile
<krabador> Guest98240, da dove e come hai fatto partire la pendrive?
<Guest98240> la flash è collegata alla porta usb e viene vista da windows. il probl è che non si legge sul programma di install cosa sta chiedendo x cui non vorrei flaggare x errore qualcosa ke nn so
<krabador> Guest98240, non devi installare dentro windows
<krabador> Guest98240, ma far partire in boot la pendrive
<Guest98240> si ma devo prima crearla, no?
<Guest98240> e ho il progr che mi hai linkato prima
<krabador> ok, ho frainteso con l'installer di lubuntu
<krabador> allora
<krabador> nello step 2 devi andare a selezionare la iso
<Guest98240> fatto
<krabador> nello step 3 devi selezionare la pendrive, e la voce a fianco indica se il programma te le deve mostrare tutte nel menu a tendina
<krabador> lo step4 puo' stare a 0
<Guest98240> grazie 1000, scusa ma non si leggeva, temevo fare una ....!
<krabador> figurati
<Guest98240> ok, quindi mi copia i file nella flash e poi posso fare il boot da li' giusto?
<krabador> esatto
<Guest98240> vado?
<krabador> devi importare il pc in cui deve partire, che come prima periferica di boot deve avere la pendrive
<krabador> Guest98240, hai formattato la pendrive prima?
<krabador> Guest98240, se il pc è troppo vecchio, potrebbe non supportare questa modalità di boot
<Guest98240> la flash era gia' form (cosi c'è scritto)
<krabador> ok
<krabador> di che pc parliamo, fisso / notebook, che cpu / ram  / scheda video ?
<Guest98240> acer tm
<Guest98240> video 1400 x 1050
<Guest98240> intel centrino
<krabador> incrocia le dita allora, con il boot da usb
<krabador> puoi comunque creare la pendrive
<Guest98240> ho cmq verif sul bios, la vede e dice che puo' essere avviato da li'
<Guest98240> speriamo!
<krabador> vai allora, con la procedura
<Guest98240> ok, grazie, prima di salutarti ti volevo chiedere se tra i vari derivati ci sono particolari differenze p.es. tra xubuntu e lubuntu o studio anche, non so se faccio bene per i miei scopi a installare lubuntu
<bassoegrasso> riprovo ho un problema, si blocca ubuntu dopo 3 o 4 ore di utilizzo, cosa può essere?
<krabador> Guest98240, allora, la base delle derivate è la stessa, cosi' come il parco software installabile dal software center
<krabador> Guest98240, cambiano tra di esse l'ambiente grafico, e qualche implementazione
<krabador> ubuntustudio ha il kernel a bassa latenza per lavorare meglio con l'audio
<krabador> visto che è orientata a grafici e musicisti
<krabador> Guest98240, essendo i vari ambienti grafici, differenti per esigenza di risorse, la cosa si proporziona poi con le derivate
<Guest98240> ma anche per riproduzione mp3
<krabador> Guest98240, no, per riproduzione mp3 vanno bene tutte
<krabador> indistintamente
<Guest98240> quindi anche per avi, ogg, wma ecc?
<Stellina> I tasti doppi o tripli della mia tastiera non funzionano e scrivono segni diversi da quelli presenti nel tasto. Qualcuno pu; aiutarmi_ *questo  e-   un esempio ( Ho gia- provato a lavare la tastiera ma senza risultati/ Qualcuno parla di virus____
<krabador> Stellina, su ubuntu te lo puoi scordare
<krabador> ma per windows puoi chiedere in #windows
<krabador> Guest98240, per il multimedia vanno bene tutte
<krabador> Guest98240, flash se il pc ha poca ram , sarà un problema
<Stellina> Krabador io uso ubuntu
<krabador> Guest98240, il web negli ultimi 3 anni s'è appesantito molto
<krabador> Stellina, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Guest98240> ok, a proposito di virus come si presentano i vari ?ubuntu in questo senso, attaccabile o protetto?
<krabador> Stellina, uname -a | pastebinit
<krabador> Guest98240, i virus te li scordi su linux
<krabador> Guest98240, il sistema pero' non è assolutamente invulnerabile, infatti, viene aggiornato in sicurezza
<Guest98240> cioè vuoi dire che non devo preocumarmi di comprare antivirus xche' il sistema e' gia protetto da solo^
<krabador> Guest98240, esatto
<krabador> Guest98240, i virus sono una piaga che riguardano windows.
<krabador> *riguarda
<Stellina> scusami ma che terminale_
<Guest98240> e lo so, ma secondo te potrebbe essere la stessa Microsoft a metterli... per far rottamare i vecchi sistemi
<Guest98240> bene io vi saluto, vi ringrazio è stato un piacere alla prosima e procedo a riavviare il tutto!
<Guest98240> *prossima
<krabador> Guest98240, in bocca al lupo , per qualsiasi cosa, torna pure qui
<Guest98240> grazie, spero di avere buone notizie. un'ultimissima cosa anche se non e' strettamente legata, x caso avete qualche "dritta" per raggiungere comunitaì x decriptare cryptowall 3.0?
<Guest98240> intendo qualcuno che abbia studiato un po' l'argomento
<Guest98240> ,
<Guest98240> beh, vado grazie ancora buona serata!
<Crypt8> ciao. per creare una home da shell e dargli 200mb che comando dovrei usare???
<krabador> una home di 200 mb ?
<Crypt-> per dire si
<krabador> com'è partizionato attualmente il device di destinazione?
<Crypt-> si
<Crypt-> devo creare un user con la home.
<krabador> com'è partizionato attualmente il device di destinazione?
<Crypt-> bho
<Crypt-> è un server
<Crypt-> ?
<krabador> Crypt-, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> pastebin del ristultato
<Crypt-> diskquotas…
<krabador> Crypt-, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Crypt-, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<akis24> sera
<krabador> rek, conosci Kerd ?
<akenobis> Ho un tablet casper intreeo e vorrei installare linux come devo fare?
<krabador> !tablet | akenobis
<ubot-it> akenobis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 | Nexus7Multirom: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Nexus7Multirom | Scopri ubuntu touch: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch | Per indicazioni più precise su come procedere, visitare il canale #ubuntu-touch
<RaSkeY> Ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto...
<krabador> esponi la tua domanda
<rek> no krabador
<RaSkeY> Io oggi ho installato ubuntu 15.04,ho bisogno di installare TeamSpeak3 per parlare con i miei amici,non riesco ad installarlo però!
<RaSkeY> ps,il file è un .run può aiutare?
<Crypt-> la 15.04 è una lts?
<krabador> RaSkeY, che file hai scaricato dal sito?
<alextn1> ciao , come vedo l elenco delle app che ho installato?
<krabador> RaSkeY, puoi incollare il nome preciso ?
<krabador> Crypt-, no
<RaSkeY> posso mettere il link dell'app?
<krabador> on
<krabador> no
<krabador> solo il nome del file scaricato
<RaSkeY> ok metto il nome
<RaSkeY> TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.16.run
<krabador> RaSkeY, apri il terminale
<RaSkeY> ok
<krabador> RaSkeY, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<RaSkeY> poi
<RaSkeY> ok spetta
<krabador> uname -a | pastebinit
<RaSkeY> ho fatto il primo comando che mi hai detto.sembra sta installando cose
<RaSkeY> queste sono le ultime strige che mi ha dato
<RaSkeY> Preparativi per estrarre .../pastebinit_1.4-4_all.deb...
<RaSkeY> Estrazione di pastebinit (1.4-4)...
<RaSkeY> Elaborazione dei trigger per man-db (2.7.0.2-5)...
<RaSkeY> Configurazione di pastebinit (1.4-4)...
<krabador> si, installa un comando che posta direttamente sul sito pastebin di ubuntu ., il risultato dei comandi
<krabador> ma purtroppo , la fretta...
<RaSkeY> scusate
<RaSkeY> era esploso tutto
<krabador> RaSkeY, non si puo' incollare in canale
<krabador> il floodbot ti ha allontanato apposta
<RaSkeY> eh non lo sapevo scusate
<krabador> hai avuto fretta
<krabador> il comando che ti ho fatto installare, posta su pastebin il risultato dei comandi
<krabador> appunto per evitare questo tipo di problema
<krabador> adesso manda il secondo comando, restituirà un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<RaSkeY> me lo puoi rimandare per favore?
<krabador> uname -a | pastebinit
<RaSkeY> mi ha dato un link
<krabador> ok, non leggi
<RaSkeY> incollo il link in chat= non ho capito scusami,sono inpedito col pc
<krabador> le cose sbagliate le incolli, il link giusto , che ti è stato richiesto, non lo vuoi incollare...
<RaSkeY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11703890/
<RaSkeY> questo giusto?
<krabador> allora, puoi anche scaricare la versione a 64bit di quel software
<RaSkeY> sisi io lo scaricai 64 bit
<krabador> TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.16.run ---> è a 32
<RaSkeY> quindi,TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64 è a 64?
<krabador> si
<RaSkeY> ok aspetta che lo scarico
<RaSkeY> Scaricato ora?
<krabador> apri il terminale va, nella cartella in cui l'hai scaricato, che se il browser non ti ha fatto scegliere , sarà la cartella Scaricati
<krabador> cd ~/Scaricati
<RaSkeY> ok 3 secondi
<krabador> con ls -la vedi se è contenuto li dentro
<RaSkeY> ok
<krabador> se è li' dentro , sudo chmod +x nomefile, con il nome corretto del file
<krabador> poi ./nomefile   , sempre con il nome corretto del file
<RaSkeY> quando faccio sudo...,anche il punto run metto?
<krabador> cosa significa "con il nome corretto del file" ?
<RaSkeY> si scusami fatto
<RaSkeY> ok mi ha chiesto di cliccare y per installare
<RaSkeY> lo ho cliccata
<RaSkeY> teoricamente ha fatto
<krabador> se non riporta errori, si
<krabador> non accetto privati, devi scrivere qui
<RaSkeY> mi dice uncompressing TeamSpeak3 CLient for linux on amd64 100% Extraction failed
<krabador> tra l'altro questo canale è adibito al solo supporto tecnico del sistema operativo ubuntu, sei suoi componenti , e per l'installazione di software inclusi nel repository ufficiale
<krabador> devo chiederti di spostarti su #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-13
<sarovin> ragazzi, non capisco come mai squid3 mi blocchi il sito di ubuntu
<sarovin> capita anche a voi?
<monios> ciao ho un problema per firefox ed adobe flash qualcuno può aiutarmi perfavore?
<justdoit> io no mi spiace
<sarovin> dica monios
<sarovin> se non esponi è difficile che qualcuno ti aiuti
<monios> ciao sarovin
<monios> ieri ho istallato linux mint 17.1
<monios> tutto sembrava funzionare
<monios> faccio aggiornamento
<Carlin0> monios, qui non si da supporto a mint
<Carlin0> se vuoi prova a parlarne in chat #ubuntu-it-chat
<monios> e come uso un sito che utilizza adobe flash firefox si chiude e chiede di riaprirlo o chiudere
<monios> chiedo scusa
<monios> :(
<Carlin0> oppure rivolgiti alla comunity di mint
<monios> voi avete ragione e che pensavo che altri con ubuntu avessero questo problema e magari seguendo la loro procedura potevo risolvere
<monios> scusa se ho disturbato
<akis24> giorno
<dottorsilvio> salve ho un piccolo problema: hp device menager dice che è uscito un aggiornamento faccio ok per aggiornare ma non succede nulla
<akis24> dottorsilvio: apri il gestore degli aggiornamenti e aggiorna
<dottorsilvio> ho fatto gli aggiornamento di sistema ma mi propone lo stesso l'aggiornamento da fare
<akis24> dottorsilvio:  apri il terminale e dai    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  e metti tutto su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | dottorsilvio
<dottorsilvio> adesso sta aggiornando cosa devo mettere su pastebin?
<akis24> eh il bot al solito sciopera  metti qui  http://pastebin.com/   il risultato del comando e relativo output .. tutto insomma
<akis24> dottorsilvio: e poi metti qui l'indirizzo della  pagina col risultato
<dottorsilvio> ora sta aggiornando libreoffice
<akis24> dottorsilvio:  lascia che finisca e poi posti tutto
<dottorsilvio> ok grazie del supporto signor akis
<akis24> dottorsilvio:  usa solo il nick non serve il " signor "
<tea_dp> ciao a tutti, ho un computer a 64 bit, windows 8, uefi
<dottorsilvio> http://pastebin.com/iedL5giW
<tea_dp> dopo aver installato ubuntu come devo fare per caricarlo all'avvio?
<dottorsilvio> va bene akis
<tea_dp> mi carica direttamente windows
<akis24> dottorsilvio:  sembra tutto a posto
<dottorsilvio> quindi in teoria ora ha aggiornate hplip?
<dottorsilvio> ho
<akis24> dottorsilvio:  prova a riavviare e vedi
<dottorsilvio> ora riavvio e ti dico se esce ancora?
<akis24> si dottorsilvio
<dottorsilvio> ho riavviato e mi dice ancora la versione nuova hplip 3.15-6 è disponibile
<akis24> dottorsilvio:  aspetta .. vediamo
<dottorsilvio> se provo a scaricare la versione manualmente mi cancellerà le vecchie impostazioni?
<akis24> dottorsilvio: non dovrebbe ..
<cristian_c> tea_dp, il grub non compare?
<tea_dp> no, non compare niente
<cristian_c> tea_dp, sei in dual boot?
<akis24> dottorsilvio: hai problemi con la versione attuale ?
<dottorsilvio> ma in software center mi da errore ad avviare il run mi scusi ma sono un pò ignorante in linux
<dottorsilvio> ora no
<tea_dp> si si
<akis24> dottorsilvio: ti dico di aspettare .. se vai per conto tuo
<dottorsilvio> ok
<dottorsilvio> aspetto
<cristian_c> tea_dp, hai guardato le opzioni di override nel bios uefi?
<tea_dp> no, come devo farlo?
<klaus54> giorno a tutti
<cristian_c> tea_dp, entri nel bios, sezione Boot
<cristian_c> tea_dp, ma dipende dal bios, ogni produttore lo implementa come gli pare
<klaus54> sono nuovo di ubuntu e unix
<dottorsilvio> quindi akis mi tengo la attuale versione e quando andrà la installarò
<klaus54> vorrei se possibile farvi qulche domanda
<cristian_c> !chiedi | klaus54
<tea_dp> ora ci provo
<akis24> dottorsilvio:  probabile poi venga inserita la versione aggiornata nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu e potrai aggiornare
<ubot-it> klaus54: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<klaus54> ho una stampante epson 750 xp wifi che su windows uso senza problemi ............ qui come si puo' configurare
<Guest31182> ciao  come  posso  rimettere  il  login  in  lubuntu?
<cristian_c> klaus54, su usb va?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Guest31182
<ubot-it> Guest31182: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<dottorsilvio> va bene la ringrazio bupona giornata
<akis24> ciao dottorsilvio
<Guest31182> cristian_c:  siccome  all'installazione  di  lubuntu  ho messo  login automatico  volevo  che  mi  chiedesse la  pass  all'avvio
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> chiaro
<cristian_c> Guest31182, apri utenti e gruppi
<Guest31182> cristian_c:fatto
<cristian_c> campo Password: chiedere all'accesso
<Guest31182> ok
<Guest31182> cristian_c:  ho  riavviato  ma  la pass  non  me  la  chiede  entra  automaticamente   anche  se nel  campo  password   dice  chiedere all'accesso
<cristian_c> Guest31182, hai salvato?
<Guest31182> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> Guest31182, al riavvio l'opzione è ancora impostata?
<Guest31182> cristian_c:si
<krabador> Guest31182: e come mai hai selezionato espressamente l'ingresso automatico in installazione?
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> ecco
<morris> problema con partizione
<morris> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | morris
<ubot-it> morris: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<morris> scusate nn sn molto pratico
<morris> è la prima volta che entro qui
<morris> qualcuno ha tempo per aiutarmi?
<akis24>  bisogna che esponi la domada ...
<akis24> [11:40:18] <@ubot-it> morris: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<morris> sto installando l'ultima versione di ubuntu ma arrivato alla partizione se seleziono usa l'intero disco mi dice
<morris> tentativo di montare un filesystem di tipo vfat in scs1 partizione n1 (sda) su boot\efi non riuscito
<akis24> !uefi | morris
<ubot-it> morris: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ab3L> scusate. in che file si trova la lista dei repo ppa che ho aggiunto? era qualcosa con source se mi ricordo bene
<krabador> Ab3L, controlla il contenuto di /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> e del file /etc/apt/sources.lit
<krabador> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ab3L> grazie krabador
<Ab3L> scusate. ma cosa capita se l'aggiornamento di un software richiede la disintallazione di un altro che sto usando in questo momento? mi manda la macchina in crash o a ramengo il lavoro che sto facendo?
<Ab3L> oppure continua senza causare danno e la modifica avviene solo al prossimo avvio dell'applicazione?
<krabador> Ab3L, puoi andare nello specifico?
<Ab3L> sto usando handbrake. ma handbrake-gtk dei ppa è più recente. solo che se apt-get installo quello dei ppa, ho il messaggio che verrà rimosso handbrake
<krabador> semplicemente perchè nella media la disinstallazione di qualcosa che stai usando, comporta modifiche solo al riavvio, mentre puoi continuare ad usare quello che hai fatto partire
<krabador> ma non è sempre cosi', a precauzione , chiudilo , installa la versione che hai intenzione di usare
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> enjoy.
<krabador> ;)
<Ab3L> grazie
<b00k3r> giorno
<Odin> salve
<Odin> cvorrei un suggerimento posseggo un notebook hp a 64 bit con win 7 con processore amd quale versione di ubuntu girerebbe meglio quaella a 64 bit o a 32 bit?
<baldo> salve a tutti ho un vecchio hp dv9000
<baldo> su cui ho montato lubuntu ma mi chiede troppi aggiornamenti siccome ho solo 160 di hard disk cosa fare per evitare questo
<Carlin0> 160 cosa bit ?
<baldo> 160 giga di hard disk di memoria interna carlino
<baldo> sono pochi
<Carlin0> io non direi baldo ... ubuntu ne occupa al max 5/10
<Carlin0> hai voglia con 160 gb
<Carlin0> poi gli aggiornamenti non occupano spazio    se dopo fatti si ripulisce
<Carlin0> non è come win
<baldo> si ma carlino scusa la mia ignoranza ma ubuntu perche fa tanti aggiornamenti proprio perche non e win non dovrebbe avere problemi di virus
<Carlin0> baldo, ma quando si scoprono bug si aggiorna
<Carlin0> baldo, devo finire di fare una cosa se mi dai 5/10 minuti controlliamo il tuo disco
<Carlin0> quanto spazio hai
<baldo> ora dice 80 di spazio ma erano 160 iniziali
<baldo> grazie carlino
<manuslep> salve
<manuslep> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !aiuto | manuslep
<ubot-it> manuslep: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<manuslep> allora, visto che ho deciso di passare a ubuntu proprio oggi ho iniziato a scaricarlo, ho scariato la versione 15.04 desktop a 32 bit, per il mio pc piccolo, tramite torrent, ho installato tutto su una usb tramite unetbootin, riavvio per poter dare inizio all'installazione, ma quando selezioni la usb per iniziare a far partite l'installazione mi sp
<manuslep> unta schermo nero con la scritta "nessun sistema operativo trovato, premere ctrl+alt+canc per riavviare
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> usa questa
<manuslep> bene lo provo
<manuslep> spero che vada tutto ok grazie dell'aiuto :D
<Carlin0> al max torna
<manuslep> si
<manuslep> vi faccio sapere
<manuslep> grazie ancora per la disponibilità
<Carlin0> tranquillo , se hai bisogno entra e fai la domanda , chi sa o chi s'è risponde :o)
<Guest83081> Salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di una info su lubuntu
<Guest83081> mi servirebbe sapere se wine necessita di una qualche config particolare  rispetto agli altri derivati, grazie
<Guest83081> _
<Guest33696> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di sapere se lubuntu puo' connettersi a LAN Microsoft, grazie
<cristian_c> Guest33696, spiegati meglio
<Guest33696> ho una rete interna di pc che hanno installati win (xp, 8, ecc). Tra di loro si vedono nel guppo workgroup. Posso io connettermi a questa rete da un pc con lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Guest33696, con samba
<cristian_c> il server sui terminali windows e il client su quello ubuntu
<cristian_c> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<cristian_c> Guest33696, ma prima di tutto devi impostare il server su windows
<cristian_c> fatto, quello puoi pure utilizzare smbmount //SERVER/condivisione  /punto/di/mount
<cristian_c> sul client
<Guest33696> ok, grazie.
<Guest33696> Esistono per caso altri metodi senza dover toccare le altre macchine
<cristian_c> Guest33696, e come fa il server ad autorizzare?
<cristian_c> Guest33696, hai detto di avere una rete interna
<cristian_c> non puoi collegarti a tali macchine?
<cristian_c> tra l'altro la condivisione deve esistere
<Guest33696> allora se io ho win e mi collego direttamente (con user e pwd) mi sembra di aver capito che devo andae su ogni pc della rete  e  installare un sw,  giusto?
<Guest33696> se parto da lubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest33696, scusa, ma tu vuoi accedere a ognuna delle condivisioni presenti sulla lan?
<cristian_c> o cos'altro?
<Guest33696> si
<cristian_c> se ogni pc con windows ha una propria condivisione
<cristian_c> dovrai far autorizzare il client da ognuna di queste macchine
<cristian_c> sempre che tu voglia accedere a tutte le condivisioni
<Guest33696> certo
<cristian_c> questo secondo le poche info che hai fornito
<Guest33696> mi spiego meglio
<Guest33696> ho installato lubuntu sulla flash per valutare il funzionamento del S.O.  Quindi avvio  inserendio la flash  nella USB e selezionando da BIOS avvia da    usb. Funziona tutto perfettamente.Per  la rete ho una WLAN protetta alla quale accedo  semplcemente con la password di rete wlan. Quello che mi manca sarebbe accedere alla Lan. Vorrei capire se ci
<Guest33696>  puo' essere un sistema semplice come quello che utilizzo per connettermi alla WLAN.
<cristian_c> Guest33696, sulla flash?
<Guest33696> si
<cristian_c> Guest33696, quindi sei in live?
<Guest33696> esatto
<cristian_c> Guest33696, scusa, però hai detto di avere una rete interna di pc con windows
<cristian_c> quindi suppongo li abbia configurati tu questi pc
<cristian_c> poi non ho capito se devi accedere a una cartella condivisa sui pc windows o alla rete internet
<Guest33696> cioe' in altre parole posso essere client di una LAN allo stesso modo  di come (o con procedura simile senza dover installare sw su altre macchine) sono client di una WLAN>
<Guest33696> alla rete internet gia' ci accedo
<cristian_c> Guest33696, se devi accedere a una cartella condivisa, devi prima farti autorizzare dal server
<cristian_c> e poi digiti sul client il comando che ho indicato
<cristian_c> su per giù
<cristian_c> (e che è anche presente nel wiki)
<Guest33696> ma dovrei cmq andare ad installare qlcs?
<cristian_c> Guest33696, in che senso?
<cristian_c> Guest33696, ma li hai configurati tu i pc con windows?
<Guest33696> alcuni si
<Guest33696> ma il punto e'
<cristian_c> Guest33696, e a quelli non puoi connetterti?
<Guest33696> attualmente vedo solo la WLAN
<cristian_c> che c'entra
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> non importa se via cavo o senza fili
<Guest33696> certo
<cristian_c> Guest33696,  ma hai condiviso i pc con protocollo smb?
<Guest33696> allora, cosi come sono autorizzato ad accedere ad intenet, come potrei fare a vedere anche le cartelle condivise dl gruppo   senza andare ad installare loro un  software aggiuntivo , c'e' un modo piu' semplice?
<cristian_c> di gruppo?
<cristian_c> Guest33696, ma comunque non hai risposto alla domanda
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Guest33696,  ma hai condiviso i pc con protocollo smb?
<Guest33696> del gruppo workgroup
<Guest33696> no
<cristian_c> Guest33696, e con quale protocollo?
<Guest33696> ethernet
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Guest33696, sei sicuro di sapere configurare una lan?
<cristian_c> *saper
 * cristian_c comincia a pensare che Guest33696 non abbia configurato i pc
<cristian_c> beh, comunque, per quel tipo di connessione, serve un cavo incrociato
<cristian_c> due pc connessi tramite cavo ethernet
<Guest33696> beh in questo momento ti sto scrivendo dl pc con lubuntu su flash collegato  ad internet
<cristian_c> Guest33696, sì, ma non c'entra con la condivisione cartelle
<cristian_c> la rete è un'altra questione
<cristian_c> suppongo tu sia connesso a un router
<cristian_c> oppure utilizzando un pc come router
<Guest33696> cioe' mi stai dicendo che non posso collegare 2 pc se non tramite un cavo?
<cristian_c> connesso a sua volta a un router (in pratica un gateway)
<cristian_c> Guest33696, io penso tu stia confondendo la condivisione cartelle con la connessione a internet
<cristian_c> *access point
<cristian_c> la condivisione della rete internet si può pure fare, ma è un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> rispetto alla tua richiesta iniziale
<cristian_c> Guest33696, secondo me, dovresti prima controllare la configurazione dei pc con windows
<cristian_c> e aggiungere i permessi anche per il tuo pc con lubuntu
<cristian_c> il cavo non c'entra niente, è indifferente se usi wifi o ethernet nella lan
<cristian_c> se tutto passa per il router
<cristian_c> quindi, se ci sono altre cose, dovresti descrivere la tua particolare configurazione della lan
<Guest33696> allora senti, in basso a dx vicino all'orologio ho le barrette della rete e se clicco  mi esce la lista delle wlan e anche  ethernet . Pero' e'  in grigio e quindi non e' cliccabile. Presumo che si potra' attivare  o forse presumo  male visto che  sono nuovo di linux
<cristian_c> Guest33696, appunto, dovresti prima contattare l'amministratore della rete, se non sei stato tu a configurare i pc con windows
<cristian_c> ti fai dare i permessi
<cristian_c> poi puoi digitare il comando postato presente anche nella guida samba
<cristian_c> per connetterti alla cartella
<cristian_c> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<cristian_c> ma ovviamente la parte di configurazione del server non ti interessa, visto che non devi condividere cartelle presenti nel pc con ubuntu
<Guest33696> ho gia' i permessi, se adesso mi scollegassi da lubuntu e facessi il boot con win da questo pc vedrei perfettamente gli utenti della rete
<cristian_c> linux si connette a macchine windows tramite il protocollo smb
<cristian_c> se invece la condivisione è tra macchine linux, va bene anche solo nfs
<cristian_c> Guest33696, ok, quindi hai già i dati con cui connetterti?
<cristian_c> potevi dirlo
<cristian_c> Montare condivisione
<cristian_c> Per montare una condivisone samba presente su un altro file server, si utilizza il smbmount presente nel pacchetto:
<cristian_c> smbmount //SERVER/condivisione  /punto/di/mount
<cristian_c> Dove /punto/di/mount/ è una directory creata con privilegi di amministrazione solitamente in /media
<cristian_c> quindi basta che scegli il punto di mount
<cristian_c> e che specifichi il percorso della condivisione
<cristian_c> presumo che il percorso contenga WORKGROUP
<cristian_c> Guest33696, ma nella configurazione del server, è previsto l'inserimento di una password
<cristian_c> hai permessi di scrittura o soltanto di lettura?
<Guest33696> entrambi
<cristian_c> ah, 'condivisione' è il nome della condivisione , quindi presumo si chiamerà workgroup o simili
<cristian_c> per SERVER mi pare si specifichi l'ip
<Guest33696> si l-ho scritto prima workgroup...
<cristian_c> ma è un bel pezzo che non mi collego a una rete samba
<cristian_c> Guest33696, ma comunque, controlla che i pc utilizzino il protocollo smb
<cristian_c> altrimenti non ha senso
<cristian_c> Guest33696, in ogni caso, man smbmount
<Guest33696> allora prima ti ho fatto ridere con prot ethernet :) ma in realta' nel pannello di controllo rete in win c'e' "client per reti microsoft" e poi ovviamente TCP/IP no mi sembra che sia prsente anche smb a meno che no n sia compatibile con uno di questi, non so
<cristian_c> Guest33696, a parte gli scherzi , non mi sembri molto pratico di configurazioni
<cristian_c> a smb è il protocollo di condivisione comunemente utilizzato da windows
<cristian_c> *ma
<cristian_c> e anche dai router per connettere periferiche usb come stampanti o dischi di rete
<Guest33696> non di linux
<cristian_c> Guest33696, anche linux può utilizzare smb
<cristian_c> per connettersi ai server windows
<cristian_c> oppure per fare da server ai client windows
<cristian_c> (più la seconda)
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Guest33696, ma nella configurazione del server, è previsto l'inserimento di una password
<cristian_c> giusto?
<cristian_c> Guest33696, e poi non ho capito se puoi accedere alla configurazione del server
<cristian_c> quindi su postazione windows
<cristian_c> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Message_Block
<cristian_c> Guest33696, secondo me, dovresti fornire dettagli su come hai realizzato la condivisione, e se non l'hai fatto fartelo dire da chi l'ha configurata
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, il comando per connettersi è quello postato prima
<cristian_c> sebbene tu possa connetterti anche tramite file manager di lubuntu
<Guest33696> senti cristian, ti ringrazio delle info e del tempo che mi dedidichi, mi sembra  di averlo detto che sono nuovo di lubuntu e relative config, poi se  parliamo di configurazioni in generale , beh ne ho fatte  un po' sia in hw che sw, ma come dice, non si puo'  sapere tutto e non e' mai finito di imparare  - scusa la   divagazione  /- comunque cio' c
<Guest33696> he mi interessava e': eseiste un client di rete per lubuntu che possa  consentire a connettersi "vedere" le retei microsoft? Oppure come faccio ad aggiungere il protocollo per reti microsoft, perche[ come immagino saprai smb  e' stato  in parte modif dalla stessa Microsoft...
<Guest33696> in dettaglio la condivisione e con protocollo "client per reti microsoft"
<cristian_c> Guest33696, sì, è scritto anche su wikipedia
<cristian_c> Guest33696, ma se avrai visto il link, io farei come ti ho detto
<cristian_c> e ripeto, non per forza da riga di comando, puoi usare anche il file manager
<cristian_c> Guest33696, il problema è che, al di là di linux, non sei riuscito a dare info sulla condivisione create su windows
<cristian_c> e credo che tutte le info che ti si potevano dare ti sono state date
<cristian_c> vedi se puoi recuperare le informazioni richieste
<cristian_c> lol
<guest19216811> @cristian sono qui (crash improvviso)
<guest19216811> ok per le provero' con smb poi ti faccio sapere. Per quanto riguarda l'installazione da flash su hdd da flash se l'hdd ha 2 partizioni e una di servizio , installando  su quella che contiene attualmente windows c'e' la possibilita' che si "sporchi" anche qualche altra partizione?
<cristian_c> guest19216811, non hai neanche detto se riesci ad accedere alle impostazioni di condivisione
<cristian_c> fai sapere
<cristian_c> guest19216811, non puoi installare su partizione windows
<guest19216811> si posso, ma provo come mi hai indicato con smb
<cristian_c> devi partizionare l'hard disk
<cristian_c> guest19216811, ma è probabile che i pc con windows comunichino tramite smb, ma appunto servirebbe la conf con cui è stata impostata la condivisione
<cristian_c> su questo sei stato molto vago
<cristian_c> guest19216811, per quanto riguarda l'installazione di lubuntu:
<cristian_c> !installazione | guest19216811
<ubot-it> guest19216811: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !gparted | guest19216811
<ubot-it> guest19216811: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> il partizionamento lo puoi effettuare anche da live, ma meglio prima una deframmentazione di windows e comunque se non è xp, devi anche ridimensionare la partizione windows da windows stesso, se non hai spazio a sufficienza
<cristian_c> ma comunque è tutto scritto sul wiki di ubuntu
<guest19216811> allora attuale situazione hdd c: windows fat32 d: fat32 nessun s.o. solo dati poi una partizioncina  nascosta  per  l-immagine precaricata nel caso volessi reinstallare  winxp. quindo ho provato   ad installare e mi chiede installare a fianco di win e ho scelto quella poi mi aspettavo che volesse suddividere c: in due partizioni e infatiti mi ha pr
<guest19216811> oposto 2 partizioni poi pero' ,e li' ho bloccato , voleva fomattare anche le altre
<cristian_c> guest19216811, meglio vederlo con gparted
<cristian_c> o fdisk
<cristian_c> sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<guest19216811> vorrei che installasse lubuntu solo su c: (divis o in due) ma senza che andasse a toccare le altre partiz.  oppure  installare solo su c: a partiz unica lasciando  quindi intatta d: e quella di servizio
<cristian_c> guest19216811, beh, ti ho spiegato prima
<cristian_c> puoi ridimensionare le partizioni anche da gparted stesso, se si tratta di xp
<cristian_c> ma come ti ho consigliato prima, prima deframmenta
<guest19216811> si infatti non vorrei fare cacao sulla partiz dei dati :)
<sarovin> io ti consiglio di eliminare winxp
<cristian_c> appunto, posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> sarovin, quel che consigli o non consigli, non aiuta l'utente
<cristian_c> in questo caso
<sarovin> in questo caso si, non ha senso secondo me che abbia anche winxp…in caso metti virtualbox con winxp se proprio ti servirà
<sarovin> rendi anche più semplice l’installazione di lubuntu
<sarovin> quanto è grande c:?
<cristian_c> sarovin, beh, spetta...
<cristian_c> sarovin, non è così difficile l'installazione in dual boot con xp
<cristian_c> se partiziona in modo decente
<cristian_c> sarovin, e comunque dubito che su un pc vecchio si possa virtualizzate
<sarovin> cristian_c: senza dubbio, ma capisco che è la sua prima volta...
<cristian_c> *virtualizzare
<cristian_c> decentemente
<cristian_c> il dual boot è l'opzione più indicata per pc vecchi
<guest19216811> 60GB  hdd 28 c: 28 d: e il resto part di servizio
<sarovin> si infatti bisognerebbe capire quanto è grande c: e che pc ha
<cristian_c> guest19216811, puoi postare una schermata di gparted, come richiesto più volte?
<sarovin> 14 Gb per winxp e 14 per lubuntu??? MMmm
<guest19216811> mi ha proposto 16 x win e 12 x lub
<cristian_c> sarovin, per virtualizzare un altro os serve un pc con caratteristiche minimamente decenti, e il supporto alla virtualizzazione da parte del processore, aiuta molto
<guest19216811> diciamo che non sarebbe una vera install definitiva
<cristian_c> guest19216811, finché non posti la situazione del disco da ubuntu, parliamo di aria fritta
<guest19216811> ma per valutare le potenzialita' del S.O
<cristian_c> guest19216811, beh, puoi sempre restituire lo spazio alla partizione ntfs di xp, in seguito
<cristian_c> guest19216811, dipende anche dal pc
<cristian_c> guest19216811, ma appunto, puoi valutare ubuntu anche su un altro pc, in macchina virtuale
<sarovin> guest19216811: valutalo da LIVE
<sarovin> con una chiavetta usb o CD
<guest19216811> e infatti e' quello sto facendo
<sarovin> e poi decidi se tenerti un sistema operativo vecchio e non più aggiornato da Microsoft e NSA oppure passare a Lubuntu
<guest19216811> infatti era  proprio questo lo scopo
<cristian_c> guest19216811, sì, ma perché non posti la schermata?
<guest19216811> ma posso avere wine su flash?
<sarovin> e quindi perché vuoi ridimensionare il disco?
<sarovin> su pennetta usb puoi installare quello che vuoi
<guest19216811> non vorrei ridim il disco solo provare come va ubuntu
<guest19216811> e wine
<sarovin> Pennetta Usb o SD
<guest19216811> pen
<sarovin> dipende da cosa puoi usare e/o cosa hai
<guest19216811> posso metter wine su pen drive?
<guest19216811> ?
<cristian_c> guest19216811, non capisco perché sei così restio a rispondere a semplici domande
<cristian_c> reiterate, tra l'altro
<sarovin> guest19216811: si
<guest19216811> scusa quali?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> guest19216811, sì, ma perché non posti la schermata?
<cristian_c> fatta un bel po' di volte
<guest19216811> la schermata di installazione dici?
<cristian_c> guest19216811, no
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> guest19216811, meglio vederlo con gparted
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> appunto, posta una schermata di gparted
<guest19216811> il comando e solo gparted? no altri param?
<cristian_c> guest19216811, non è un comando
<cristian_c> è un programma di partizionamento
<cristian_c> ti ho pure postati i link
<cristian_c> e sulla live è già presente nel menù
<cristian_c> *o
<cristian_c> <ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<guest19216811> scusa avevo capito male pensavo gparted come un comando da lanciare
<cristian_c> 'una schermata'
<cristian_c> a parte che basterebbe pure:
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sudo fdisk -l
<guest19216811> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<guest19216811> Disk /dev/loop0: 628.7 MiB, 659222528 bytes, 1287544 sectors
<guest19216811> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<guest19216811> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<guest19216811> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<guest19216811> Disk /dev/sda: 55.9 GiB, 60011642880 bytes, 117210240 sectors
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> guest19216811, forse è meglio ed è più chiara una schermata di gparted
<guest19216811> era uscito
<cristian_c> l'output va incollato su pastebin
<sarovin> guest19216811: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/home
<cristian_c> ma ripeto, meglio una schermata, a sto punto
<sarovin> guest19216811: oppure http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<cristian_c> sarovin, sei pregato di non postare link a risorse esterne in canale
<cristian_c> se non strettamente necessarie
<cristian_c> *i
<sarovin> sorry, non sapevo...
<sarovin> metterò in PVT la prossima
<guest19216811> allora cristian  ok, a q. punto direi cosi' salvo il resto tutti i dati di cui nn ho ancora finito di fare il bckp cosi' non  ho pensieri e poi sono libero  provare le varie soluzioni  di partizionare/spostare ecc e cosi' mi faccio anche una esperienza di linux/ubuntu.  cosa dici?
<cristian_c> guest19216811, veramente, ti avevo chiesto una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> (che non hai mai postato)
<akis24> sera
<guest19216811> ti ho messo quella di fdisk, se vuoi potrei anche q. cos'altro ma prima di fare cmq operazioni  che potrebbero mettere arischio i dati preferisco  salvare tutti i dati anche quelli  meno importanti. Poi sono libero di fare tutti gli esperimenti  e   - a questo punto - non servira' piu neppure preocciparsi delle partizioni. se i dati resteranno li'
<guest19216811> bene  altrimenti ok ugualmente.  Forse pensavo che l'installazione  a  "fianco di win" fosse   + immediata e no coinvolgesse troppo il sistema. In effetti la soluzione flash pen  per la valutazione e' ottima a parte qualche limitazione
<cristian_c> guest19216811, hai postato una parte di fdisk
<cristian_c> ma ti sei ostinato in mille occasioni a non postare la schermata di gparted con le partizioni
<cristian_c> guest19216811, poi il backup è sempre il benvenuto
<guest19216811> un momento
<guest19216811> il comando sudo fdisk -l ha prodotto quello hai visto e ho postato tutto non una parte
<cristian_c> guest19216811, semplicemente, il bot ti ha buttato fuori dal canale
<cristian_c> perché non puoi postare più di tot righe consecutive tutte insieme
<cristian_c> esiste pastebin per questo, come ti ho già detto
<guest19216811> segno che avevo postato "troppo" !!!
<cristian_c> sebbene ti avessi chiesto di postare una schermata, cosa che hai ripetutamente evitato di fare
<cristian_c> per motivi sconosciuti
<guest19216811> forse dai per scontato che io conosca (dopo un giorno) ubuntu come lo conosci tu. ti  ho chiesto come lo lancio/visualizzo ?
<cristian_c> guest19216811, e io ti dissi anche come lanciarlo
<guest19216811> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ gparted
<guest19216811> The process gpartedbin is already running.
<guest19216811> Only one gpartedbin process is permitted.
<guest19216811> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> guest19216811, non è un comando
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> è un programma di partizionamento
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ti ho pure postati i link
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> e sulla live è già presente nel menù
<cristian_c> <guest19216811> scusa avevo capito male pensavo gparted come un comando da lanciare
<cristian_c> guest19216811, probabilmente l'hai aperto
<guest19216811> appunto devo uscire da qui allora?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> guest19216811, digita: sudo lxtask
<cristian_c> attenzione, perché rischi di killare il processo sbagliato ,ma così è più veloce
<cristian_c> quando si apre lxtask uccidi il processo gpartedbin
<cristian_c> poi chiudi lxtask e apri gparted da menù
<guest19216811> allora nella lista dei processi  ci sono entrambi, cancello solo  gpartedbin?
<cristian_c> guest19216811, sì
<cristian_c> dovrebbe tirarsi dietro altri processi di gparted se preseti
<cristian_c> *presenti
<cristian_c> guest19216811, fatto questo , meglio se lo apri dal menù
<cristian_c> io Gparted ce l'ho in System Tools
<guest19216811> killed
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> guest19216811, ora vai in System tools e apri gparted
<guest19216811> adesso lo lancio
<cristian_c> non da terminale
<cristian_c> ah, ovviamente chiudi lxtask
<guest19216811> fatto
<guest19216811> e anchiso term
<guest19216811> anche chiuso
<cristian_c> guest19216811,  è aperta la finestra di gparted?
<guest19216811> era quello che si vedeva durante l'installazione
<cristian_c> ok, ma è aperta?
<guest19216811> adesso si
<cristian_c> ok, adesso fai uno screenshot del desktop
<cristian_c> tasto stamp
<cristian_c> !image | guest19216811
<ubot-it> guest19216811: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> imgur  non richiede registrazione
<guest19216811> ok stamp
<cristian_c> trovi lo screenshot nella tua home
<cristian_c> caricalo da qualche parte
<guest19216811> sini su imgur
<guest19216811> si sono su imgur
<cristian_c> ok, carica l'immagine con Upload images --> Browse computer
<cristian_c> ecc..
<guest19216811> posso fare dirett Ctrl-V
<guest19216811> ?
<cristian_c> guest19216811, non ho capito
<cristian_c> imgur ti permette di scegliere l'immagine da caricare come ti ho spiegato
<cristian_c> non c'è molto altro da fare
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ok, carica l'immagine con Upload images --> Browse computer
<cristian_c> l'immagine è già nella tua home se hai premuto prima stamp
<guest19216811> infatti, ho l'immagine in memoria se la mando come e' scritto con ctrl v si dovrebbe incollare da qualche parte soo che non vedo dove
<guest19216811> ecco perche'>
<guest19216811> Oh no! We encountered an error:
<guest19216811> imgur.com: Image format not supported, or image is corrupt.
<guest19216811> asp riprovo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> non serve ctrl+v
<guest19216811> mi viene un dubbio il tasto stamp funziona col boot da flash, perche' non me lo incolla neanche sull'editor grafico
<guest19216811> mi dice unable to load clipboard
<cristian_c> guest19216811, semplicemente, non hai letto quello che ho scritto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> trovi lo screenshot nella tua home
<cristian_c> guest19216811, non devi incollare niente
<cristian_c> l'immagine la trovi già pronta quando premi stamp
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> l'immagine è già nella tua home se hai premuto prima stamp
<cristian_c> ripetuto più volte
<guest19216811> sarebbe /home
<guest19216811> che e' vuota...
<guest19216811> ok trovata  non era in home *mi fai gli scherzetti sai che sono nuovo :) *
<guest19216811> https://imgur.com/wvJILU2
<guest19216811> ricevuta?
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> guest19216811, scusa
<cristian_c> guest19216811, ottimo
<cristian_c> guest19216811, hai 15 GB liberi circa
<cristian_c> e tre partizioni primarie, se consideriamo l'extended
<guest19216811> scusa ma continuave a stampare ma non andavano nella home!
<guest19216811> esatto
<cristian_c> anzi, 12 GB circa
<cristian_c> guest19216811, hai presente unallocated?
<cristian_c> guest19216811, gli screenshot vengono salvati nella home automaticamente, se premi stamp
<guest19216811> era quela che veva iniziato a fare lui
<cristian_c> guest19216811, allora, prima vai in xp e deframmenta
<cristian_c> poi vai in live e dove vedi unallocated ci fai una partizione prima ext4
<cristian_c> oppure una extended con partizione ext4 e una swap
<cristian_c> proprio dove c'è unallocated
<cristian_c> guest19216811, questo se vuoi partizionare il disco per installare lubuntu
<cristian_c> se invece vuoi usarlo in live, devi avere la persistenza
<cristian_c> altrimenti le cose installate o salvate, vanno via al successivo riavvio
<cristian_c> compresi wine o nuovi documenti
<guest19216811> si pero' scusa il sistema stava per formattarmi  sda5
<cristian_c> guest19216811, appunto, partiziona manualmente
<guest19216811> e' per quello che ho bloccato
<cristian_c> tu volevi l'installazione automatica
<cristian_c> guest19216811, ma se partizioni da gparted, puoi ottenere una o due partizioni per il sistema
<cristian_c> se unica vai di ext4
<cristian_c> altrimenti scegli una extended con all'interno due partizioni
<guest19216811> inizialmente era sda2 + unallocated = unica partizione con windows
<guest19216811> dopo
<guest19216811> e' stata divisa in 2
<guest19216811> 15,4
<guest19216811> e 11,48
<guest19216811> e fin qui ok
<guest19216811> mi aspettavo che installasse su 11,48
<guest19216811> e invece voleva formattare anche quella da 27
<guest19216811> e quindi ho fermato
<cristian_c> guest19216811, ripeto, se fai con gparted e poi scegli Manuale durante l'installazione
<cristian_c> selezioando la partizione giusta da formattare, non avrai problemi
<cristian_c> ovviamente, seguendo il wiki
<cristian_c> e per qualsiasi dubbio, prima di fare cose, chiedi qui
<guest19216811> adesso posso fare l'installazione su 11,48
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> guest19216811, hai deframmentato xp?
<guest19216811> SENZA che mi tocchi le altre?
<cristian_c> guest19216811, non devi toccare le altre partizioni
<cristian_c> devi creare una partizione in quello spazio vuoto
<cristian_c> visto che è vuoto
<guest19216811> io non le tocco ma se il sistema va a formattarle senza il mio consenso...
<guest19216811> avevo specif installazione a fianco non "cancella win"
<cristian_c> guest19216811, ripeto per l'ultima volta, tu avevi scelto l'installazione automatica
<cristian_c> ma sto indicando una cosa diversa, adesso
<guest19216811> si' e' deframmentato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> guest19216811, allora ti serve la swap?
<cristian_c> quanta ram hai?
<guest19216811> 512
<cristian_c> poca
<cristian_c> la swap ti serve, diciamo
<cristian_c> diciamo 1 GB
<cristian_c> guest19216811, ti vanno bene 10 o meno GB per ubuntu?
<guest19216811> infati e' per quello che ho scelto lubuntu
<guest19216811> si anche meno
<cristian_c> sì, ok, ma ti vanno bene 10 o meno GB per lubuntu?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> guest19216811, allora fai una extended al posto degli 11,48 GB
<cristian_c> e dentro la extended ci fai una swap da 1 GB
<cristian_c> il resto della extended lo dai a una ext4
<cristian_c> fatto questo , applica le modifiche a gparted, ma prima di applicarle, è gradita una schermata per vedere se hai fatto tutto correttamente
<guest19216811> quindi non installo su 11,48 direttamente, ti ricordo che a me serve intanto valutare il sistema poi potrei anche decidere di  riformattare il tutto con partizioni piu adatte all'utilizo reale. Quindo anche se non  la scelta non e' ottimizzata , mi  basta che funzioni per vedere con wine come vanno gli applicativi che ho in win (che se  fosse possi
<guest19216811> bile metterla sulla flash a questo punto  forse sarebbe  anche + semplice)
<cristian_c> guest19216811, ma il dual boot non è mica male
<cristian_c> guest19216811, ripeto, fai la extended con dentro due partizioni
<cristian_c> se tutto è corretto , puoi iniziare l'installazione
<Carlin0> guest19216811, se devi usare applicazioni per win non installare lubuntu , non ha senso
<cristian_c> e quando arrivi al partizionamento, spunti la casella formatta relativa alla partizione di sistema di lubuntu (dove andrà installato il sistema)
<cristian_c> ovviamente devi scegliere Manuale o Altro
<f843d0> guest19216811: soprattutto su un PC del genere... fosse piu` performante, potresti pensare alla virtualizzazione di Windoze tramite virtualbox, o altri strumenti (qemu/KVM, vmware...)
<cristian_c> guest19216811, in effetti ubuntu non è pensato per far girare applicativi windows
<f843d0> wine e` generalmente complicato da gestire e configurare, soprattutto per software recente, o che comunque e` pensato/sviluppato per Windoze tramite .NET
<cristian_c> sebbene una buona parte ci giri tranquillamente tramite wine, senza alcuna garanzia, però
<Carlin0> installare ubuntu per far girare applicazioni win su wine non ha alcun senso
<Carlin0> poi fai te eh
<guest19216811> purtroppo e' una situazione mista, ci sono programmi che non trovo in versione linux  e quindi anche volendo decidere per sbarazzarsi di win poi avrei il  problema di come far girare gli  exe
<f843d0> guest19216811: se posso permettermi, tipo...?
<Carlin0> ma non devi sbarazzarti di win , e perchè poi ?
<cristian_c> guest19216811, hai controllato la presenza di alternative su linux?
<cristian_c> !programmi | guest19216811
<ubot-it> guest19216811: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<cristian_c> guest19216811, qui trovi una panoramica delle alternative
<cristian_c> ma non sperare di farci girare un cad, su un pc così vecchio e con così poca ram
<guest19216811> alcuni sono in ambiente visual dei quali ho i sorgenti e che dovrei ricompilare, mentre altri -e qui provero' a cercare- sono tipo chiavi di sicurezza token ecc
<cristian_c> guest19216811, beh, i programmi compilati con visual studio, dovrai controllare la compatibilità di librerie ecc..
<cristian_c> guest19216811, anche se in linux c'è mono per quanto riguarda .net
<f843d0> Lunghe sessioni di override di nativeDLL con le versioni Windoze...
<guest19216811> peraltro neppure win 8 ha mantenuto la compatibilita' al 100%  con   gli exe 32bit prodotti  da compilatori precedenti quindi anche resrando in casa dovrei cmq riprogrammare in  .Net   (motivo di scontento nell'ambiente dei programmatori)
<cristian_c> guest19216811, beh, con mono puoi farlo diciamo
<cristian_c> !info mono
<ubot-it> Package mono does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> !info mono-runtime
<ubot-it> mono-runtime (source: mono): Mono runtime - default version. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.8+dfsg-4ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 12 kB, installed size 92 kB
<guest19216811> interessante, ma funziona bene? qualcuno l'ha provato? il  fatto e' che sono un po' scettico sulla portabilita' se non a livello superficiale. Pensare di prendere un sorgente e  compilalrlo cosi' com'e'  in un 'altra piattaforma, la vedo dura. non so  le vs esperienze in  merito, ma in microsof quando cambi versione di compilatore devi anche rivede
<guest19216811> re i sorgenti e magari riscriverli, magari con sintassi diversa per fare le stesse cose
<cristian_c> guest19216811, beh, ci si accontenta
<cristian_c> di certo su un pc del genere, io non pretenderei troppo
<cristian_c> ripeto, ubuntu non è proprio il massimo per compilare roba per windows
<cristian_c> quindi se c'è mono, è già qualcosa
<guest19216811> provero', in realta questo non e' poi  cosi' male. p.es rispetto ad un   nuovo pc stessa marca solito 500gb 4gb e un intel 64bit da mettiamo 1,7GHz , i tempi di calcolo (non il disco) sono  simili mi sarei spettato molto piu scarto. e[ chiaro che qst e' + lento ma non cosi' tanto, in fondo 18GB/s sulla cache  L1 non sono poi da buttare!
<cristian_c> guest19216811, non credo, un pc del genere non regge il confronto con quelli moderni
<cristian_c> non potrai farci molto
<cristian_c> anche con lubuntu
<guest19216811> provero', in realta questo non e' poi  cosi' male. p.es rispetto ad un   nuovo pc stessa marca solito 500gb 4gb e un intel 64bit da mettiamo 1,7GHz , i tempi di calcolo (non il disco) sono  simili mi sarei spettato molto piu scarto. e[ chiaro che qst e' + lento ma non cosi' tanto, in fondo 18GB/s sulla cache  L1 non sono poi da buttare!
<guest19216811> poi e' difficile  stabilire quale sistema ti dia dia risultati migliori
<cristian_c> l'avevi già scritto
<cristian_c> e ti avevo pure risposto
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<guest19216811> scusa mi si era interrrotto
<guest19216811> ok
<guest19216811> allora   per utilizzare l' epm di acer in linux come devo fare?
<guest19216811> c'e un equivalente?
<cristian_c> epm?
<cristian_c> che significa?
<guest19216811> e -power manager gestisce la macchina (porte, blutooth, lan, luminosita', clock del process ecc)
<Carlin0> guest19216811, quello è software della casa madre di ad acer di farlo anche per linux
<guest19216811> e infine, per riportare la partizione non allocata in quella originaria
<guest19216811> conviene gparted o faccio da windows?
<cristian_c> guest19216811, non so cosa ci devi fare con quel software
<cristian_c> ma a parte che acer neanche più lo supporta quel pc
<cristian_c> ma comunque, puoi gestire quegli aspetti singolarmente, oppure lo fa il kernel
<cristian_c> guest19216811, da gparted puoi tranquillamente partizionare
<cristian_c> ovviamente l'installazione la fai con il proprio software
<guest19216811> cambiare la luminosita il clock lo schema di consumo quando va a  batterie
<guest19216811> ecc
<cristian_c> con il software integrato in ubuntu
<cristian_c> guarda il gestore di energia, e altre cose
<cristian_c> avrai modo di scoprirlo
<guest19216811> ok grazie
<guest19216811> allora gparted e
<guest19216811> diciamo se volessi unire la partizione 15,40 con 11,48 e farne una unica
<guest19216811> posso farlo con gparted?
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-14
<alantusek> ciao
<alantusek> È normale che abbia pennette e partizioni su /media/nomeutente/ invece che su /media/?
<greenrider> penso di si
<greenrider> vengono montate li
<greenrider> si anche le mie sono sotto /media/$user
<alantusek> Mi spiego: volendo montare automaticamente all'avvio la partizione ntfs che uso per i dati ho seguito questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs dove invece sono in /media/
<greenrider> il mount in ubuntu 15.04 avviene quando clicchi la prima volta sull icona del drive che io sappia
<greenrider> fino a quando non smonti o riavvii
<greenrider> a meno che nn imposti il mount al boot time
<greenrider> ma li puoi specificare come dice la guida il mount dove vuoi tu
<alantusek> sono sicuro che prima di formattare tutto e reinstallare, ho sempre avuto le partizioni su /media/ e ugualmente quando attaccavo una pennetta o un hd esterno mi ha sempre messo tutto in automatico su /media/
<alantusek> adesso invece mi mette tutto su /media/alan/
<greenrider> io ho li ho pure sotto /media/mioutente
<greenrider> penso sia di default cosi nelle nuove versioni di ubuntu
<greenrider> magari aspetta qualcuno piu esperto di me cmq
<alantusek> tra ieri e oggi ho formattato un paio di volte e sono abbastanza sicuro che mi metteva tutto su /media/
<alantusek> stesso sistema operativo messo dalla stessa iso
<greenrider> che versione di ubuntu usi?
<alantusek> Ubuntu MATE 15.04
<greenrider> nn saprei dirti, io li ho sempre avuti sotto /media/user
<greenrider> ma cmq cm mai li vuoi specificatamente su /media ?
<alantusek> No, in realtà possono stare dove vogliono, se stanno più comodi lì, che facciano pure... ;-) Solo che mi sembrava molto strano che ieri installando lo stesso OS ce li avevo su /media/ e oggi su /media/alan/ (sono sicuro perché ieri ho seguito la stessa guida e non c'era questa discrepanza tra ciò che dice li e il mio sistema)
<greenrider> in effetti da cm dici un po strano è
<greenrider> pero boh
<greenrider> aspetta qualcuno piu esperto di me
<guest99> salve a tutti, ho un probl con i flags in gparted
<guest99> come dovrebbero essere impostati ?
<guest99> .
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti... ilnotebook della mia ragazza continua a dare errori (e a comunicarmi che "è impossibile inviare la segnalazione).io non ne do fuori. qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<akis24> neramarea: che errori ti da' ? che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<marcelfrom> Help! Ho scaricato i files di U15.04 sul disco rigido, anche copiati in chiavetta. Che debbo fare per avviare l'istallazione?
<manuslep> salve
<marcelfrom> Buongiorno manuslep, puoi aiutarmi?
<manuslep> avrei un problema, ieri dopo aver finalmente installato ubuntu 15.04 32 bit ho provato la navigazione internet, visto che uso un antennina con chipset realtek rtl8187l volevo testare se funzionasse bene, però internet non va, proprio non carica le pagine, eppure io spunto connesso, il problema in questione non me lo da col pc con windows, ho provat
<manuslep> o ad installare il driver che è in formato .tar.gz ma non ci riesco, comunque secondo voi l'internet lento è dato dal driver non ancora installato?
<manuslep> marcelfrom sono un novellino di ubuntu mi dispiace :(
<manuslep> prova a formulare la tua domanda vedrai che qualcuno ti risponde
<marcelfrom> Grazie, la mia domanda è già in pending.
<Carlin0> !usbwin | marcelfrom
<ubot-it> marcelfrom: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> !installazione | marcelfrom
<ubot-it> marcelfrom: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<manuslep> qualcuno sa se il problema delle pagine che non si caricano dipende del driver della scheda di rete?
<Carlin0> manuslep, se è quella che hai scritto sopra dovrebbe andare outbox , è strano che non vada ne ho una uguale ... ma non capisco molto di wifi
<manuslep> eppure sull'altro pc mi funziona perfettamente internet... con la stessa scheda wifi
<Carlin0> manuslep, sempre con ubuntu ?
<manuslep> no
<manuslep> windows
<ExPBoy> eh
<manuslep> vorrei passare anche con l'altro pc a ubuntu, ho installato quello a 32 bit per provarlo
<manuslep> in caso avessi certi problemi...
<ExPBoy> manuslep, ma prima l'hai provato in live?
<manuslep> no
<ExPBoy> male
<manuslep> ho scaricato l'iso e installato direttamente
<ExPBoy> prima si prova poi se tutto va bene si installa
<ExPBoy> manuslep, non tutto l'hardware è linuxdigeribile
<Carlin0> cmq ho una scheda uguale su un pc e va senza mettere mano , è strano che a te non va
<ExPBoy> sarà altro
<manuslep> eppure è cosi... internet proprio non va spunto connesso ma le pagine non si caricano
<Carlin0> po esse , ne capisco poco di wifi ...
<ExPBoy> controllato i dns?
<manuslep> non c'ho ancora messo mano, su windows so dove andare ma linux per me è una cosa nuova
<manuslep> qualche problema di porta?
<manuslep> e non posso nemmeno aggiornare pacchetti della lingua e tutto il resto... ho le mani legate
<Carlin0> collega il cavo di rete manuslep
<marcelfrom> Grazie @ubo-it, proverò con i link che mi hai dato.
<SALVO999> SALVE
<b00k3r> giorno
<io> ho da poco istallato ubuntu e al avvio del pc mi esce una scritta che ritarda lavvio di ubuntu di 6-7 secondi. la scritta dice questo:
<io> support for cores revisions 0x17 and 0x18 disabled by module param allhwsupport=0. Tryb43.allhwsupport=1
<io> potete aiutarmi?
<Luigi48> salve. Ho scaricato unbuntu 15.04, ho fatto il cd ed ho installato ubuntu sul PC pakard bell 2.2 GHZ e 2 Gb di RAM che funziona con windows  7   home  premium. Al termine dell'installazione   ho riavviato il Pc come richiesto,  E' comparsa la scritta ubuntu in centro e dopo alcuni secondi  è comparsa  la scritta   "Partizionamento del disco selezio
<Luigi48> nato non riuscito (ad superuser) Questo si è probabilmente verificato perché ci sono troppe partizioni primarie nella tabella delle partizioni" ho cliccato OK per procedere ed è uscita la scritta "Nessul file system di root (ad superuser) Non è definito alcun file system di root correggere questo problema dal menù di partizione". Come posso risolve
<Luigi48> re questo problema ?.
<krabador> Luigi48: carica la sessione live di ubuntu,  dal disco che hai fatto e torna qui da li , connesso con un cavo LAN, o la wireless se quest'ultima è riconosciuta dalla sessione live
<greenrider> raga ho un problema
<greenrider> qualcuno mi puo aiutarE?
<greenrider> ho installato fancontrol per regolare la velocità delle ventole della cpu ecc ma il servizio attivo mi tiene sempre il 30% della cpu in uso
<greenrider> esiste un alternativa o un modo per sistemare il problema?
<cristian_c> greenrider,
<cristian_c> greenrider, come mai utilizzi fancontrol?
<CtrlAltCanc> Ciao a tutti, vorrei risolvere un probl che si presenta dopo aver iniziato ll'install di lubuntu
<CtrlAltCanc> che
<CtrlAltCanc> volevo installare a fianco di win
<cristian_c> CtrlAltCanc, chiedi
<CtrlAltCanc> vi posto la situazione vista con gpart per maggiore chiarezza
<CtrlAltCanc> http://i.imgur.com/F1okUV0.png
<CtrlAltCanc> chiedo: come devo procedere per: 1. far ripartire windows o quantomeno rendere possibile l'installazione da pqservice,. 2i flags impostati cosi' sono corretti? Grazie
<cristian_c> allora
<krabador> CtrlAltCanc, è mai stato installato lubuntu on quel pc, oppure hai solo toccato le partizioni ?
<CtrlAltCanc> solo avviato il boot da flash e infatti volevo installarlo per averlo su hdd  mantenendo pero'  anche win
<LoZiOoNe> Buongiorno,ho dovuto piallare la partizione di Win7 e dovrei riformattare il pc.Se al posto di Kubuntu volessi provare Arch,ma mantenere i file Utente come mi conviene procedere?
<krabador> LoZiOoNe, arch ha la sua documentazione
<flz47655> salve a tutti
<LoZiOoNe> se salvo una iso del mio s.o. dopo riesco a recuperare i miei dati da reinstallare su arch?
<flz47655> qualcuno ha un N550JV?
<krabador> LoZiOoNe, sei un centro assistenza, queste cose dovresti saperle
<krabador> LoZiOoNe, sono l'abc
<LoZiOoNe> chiedo solo per sicurezza
<flz47655> ho dei problemi con un'installazione di Ubuntu su tale pc
<LoZiOoNe> ci vuole poco a fare danni
<LoZiOoNe> (come oggi su Win) -.-"
<akis24> flz47655: dacci i dettagli esponi il problema
<flz47655> ho aperto un post http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=598882
<flz47655> però vorrei parlarne live
<flz47655> sulla chat
<krabador> LoZiOoNe, se un medico deve chiedere per sicurezza come si prende in mano un bisturi , forse deve cercare un'altro mestiere
<cristian_c> CtrlAltCanc, ma tu sei AZ?
<CtrlAltCanc> cristian>ieri come guest
<flz47655> qualcuno ha avuto esperienze con UEFI?
<krabador> !uefi | flz47655
<ubot-it> flz47655: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<flz47655> si ho letto
<flz47655> però ho un problema intermittente
<flz47655> ho installato e aggiornato ubuntu 14.04.2 su hdd esterno
<flz47655> e quando lo collego all'accensione blocca il pc
<flz47655> che rimane fermo alla schermata col logo asus
<flz47655> e inizia a scaldare
<flz47655> la ventola inizia a fare più rumore
<flz47655> e non entra nel "menù del bios"
<flz47655> ne va avanti
<flz47655> se scollego hdd allora si sblocca
<flz47655> è ufficialmente sconsigliato installare ubuntu su hdd esterno?
<krabador> grub , in questa installazione , dove è andato a finire?
<flz47655> ho installato grub su hdd esterno nella prima partizione
<flz47655> che è stata formattata uefi
<flz47655> con flag boot
<flz47655> ho provato anche a installare grub su tutti i dischi
<flz47655> e ho ottenuto all'avvio la schermata di selezione del OS
<flz47655> scegliendo Ubuntu non partiva però
<flz47655> ACPI PCC PROBE FAILED
<flz47655> ho fatto tantissime prove
<flz47655> adesso ho ripristinato su hdd interno del notebook il bootloder di win8
<krabador> CtrlAltCanc, per quanto riguarda pqservice, se ci sono problemi con esso , devi ripristinare il bootloader di fabbrica, che non riguarda questo canale.
<CtrlAltCanc> tra l'altro in fase di installazione avevo specificato a fianco, ma quando poi il sistema indicava che avrebbe formattato anche sda5 mi sono fermato ritornando indietro  e la situazione e' quella vi ho postato prima. Come dovrei procedere? I flags sono corretti cosi'? Grazie 1000
<krabador> CtrlAltCanc, la voce "installa a fianco", successivamente ti fa selezionare quanto spazio vuoi dedicare all'installazione di ubuntu, ridimensionando non cancellando partizioni presenti
<CtrlAltCanc> krabador, so pqservice attiene ad un altro, ma intanto per riportare la situazione  come era prima di metter lubuntu cosa dovrei fare?
<CtrlAltCanc> ho l'impressione chu lubuntu mi abbia "sporcato" l'MBR...
<krabador> no, in quanto non sei arrivato a quella fase
<krabador> CtrlAltCanc, la procedura di ripristino contenuta dentro pqservice, parte ?
<krabador> "no, in quanto non sei arrivato a quella fase" ---> non sei arrivato alla fase in cui lubuntu installa grub, che gestisce anche boot di partizioni di ripristino , salvo complicazion i
<krabador> "<flz47655> ho provato anche a installare grub su tutti i dischi" ?
<CtrlAltCanc> si, ma cerca un drive E: che non essendoci fa abortire l'installazione.  Allora  il punto e' prima pqservice andava xche' l'ho reinstallato proprio prima (al posto di deframmentare C:) di installare lubuntu, mentre adesso non va neanche quello
<CtrlAltCanc> quindi win era "nuovo"
<CtrlAltCanc> col disco vuoto
<krabador> CtrlAltCanc, se parte correttamente , puoi imporre il ripristino totale, che comporta un ripartizionamento
<krabador> CtrlAltCanc, lubuntu non puo' aver fatto quello che dici .
<flz47655> krabador: ho utlizzato un programma di ripristino di grub
<flz47655> boot-repair
<flz47655> tra le opzioni permetteva di installare grub su tutti i dischi
<CtrlAltCanc> infatti sembra strano anche a me, ma cosa puo' essere successo? E cmq sia i dati ci sono sia in C: che in D: basterebbe ripristinare il boot no?
<CtrlAltCanc> cosa posso realisticamente fare senza rischiare di perdere i dati in sda5 ?
<flz47655> vado a cena
<flz47655> grazie ugualmente a tutti
<flz47655> ciao
<CtrlAltCanc> intanto mi potresti  dire se i flag adessso sono corretti ? http://i.imgur.com/F1okUV0.png
<cristian_c> CtrlAltCanc, perché hai portato la sda2 a 27 GB?
<Livio> salve
<Livio> qualcuno mi po aiutare ?
<krabador> Livio, poni direttamente la domanda
<Livio> allora ...ho instalato ubuntu 15.04 su windows 7
<Livio> tutto e andato a buon fine
<krabador> "su windows7" ---> dentro?
<CtrlAltCanc> perche' riprtizionato non si avviava + win ed allora ho pensato che la dimensione  che il file system si aspettasse fosse quella prima del ridimensionamento quindi l'ho riportata alla dim originaria ma evidentemente  non e' bastato perche' adesso win non parte mentre tutti i files si vedono con il filemanager di ubuntu
<Livio> problema e k non mi parte il bot di avio
<Livio> no ...
<cristian_c> CtrlAltCanc, se avevi quattro partizioni primarie non potevi installare lubuntu
<Livio> ho cancelato windows 7
<Livio> e rimasto solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> CtrlAltCanc, si possono creare massimo quattro partizioni primarie
<cristian_c> CtrlAltCanc, sda2 era xp?
<CtrlAltCanc> no, erano 2 e 1 estesa
<CtrlAltCanc> sda xp, corretto
<CtrlAltCanc> sda2
<cristian_c> CtrlAltCanc, in ogni caso, visto che ho notato che ubuntu non ti interessa tanto per quel che ci devi fare (hai detto che compili programmi per windows), ti cnviene prendere il disco di xp e utilizzare tale sistema operativo
<cristian_c> *conviene
<krabador> Livio, come hai cancellato win?
<Livio> all'instalazione era l'opzione di instalare ubuntu insieme all'2windous o pure cancelarlo
<CtrlAltCanc> non e' proprio che non mi interessi vorrei almeno provarlo prima di decidere, cmq adsso a meno che l'hdd non si sia danneggiato  PROPRIO nel momento che  stavo installando ubuntu mi sembra di capire che qlc sia successo al file system visto che adesso fa il boot e sia riavvia subito
<CtrlAltCanc> *si riavvia
<krabador> !grub | Livio
<ubot-it> Livio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> Livio, segui la guida del ripristino
<Livio> ho gia fatto
<Livio> mi parte solo con il cd di instalazione ....
<Livio> e non sempre
<krabador> Livio, toglilo
<krabador> hai imposto il boot da hd ?
<CtrlAltCanc> cmq una cosa alla volta: intanto i flag sono a posto (lba, diag, boot) o  devo cambiare qcs? poi se riparto cd esterno eventuali settaggi  "sbagliati" impostati da gparted   vengono tutti resettati?
<Livio> si ho tolto il cd
<Livio> ho repristinato
<Livio> ho selectato il bot
<Livio> adesso e partito
<Livio> provo di riaviarlo ....
<Livio> niente
<CtrlAltCanc> ?
<Livio> non si avia ...
<Livio> devo repristinarlo ogni volta k accendo il compì
<krabador> Livio, non fraintendere la mia domanda, ma se non sei italiano , ci sono canali irc ubuntu in varie lingue
<CtrlAltCanc> allora  riprovo a riavviare, se magari vi viene in mente qlc dopo ritorno qui ok?
<Livio> krabador ...avevo solo biz di aiuto .... cmq ...grazie lo stesso
<krabador> non ti sto cacciando
<Geno2598> Buongiorno, ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu. Ora sono su windows ed ho aperto EaseUs partition Master per creare una partizione primaria. il problema è: ci sono già 2 partizioni primarie, una di windows e una riservata per il sistema. Ho creato una terza partizione primaria ma al momento dell'installazione da errore, in quanto ci sono
<Geno2598> 3 partizioni. la mia domanda è: posso installare ubunto su una partizione logica?
<krabador> Geno2598, puoi caricare ubuntu in live, e caricare il gestore partizioni+
<Geno2598> ho già provato a masterizzare ubuntu su cd e usb ma non si avvia dal bios.... stranissimo, è la prima volta.... quindi ho deciso di installarlo come applicazione classica in windows. come faccio a caricarlo in live?
<cristian_c> Geno2598, se hai usato wine, non va bene
<cristian_c> Geno2598, puoi dirci su quale pc stai tentando di lanciare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *se hai usato wubi
<Geno2598> HP dv6-1328sl
<Geno2598> riprovo allora senza wubi
<cristian_c> sembra un bios normalissimo
<cristian_c> Geno2598, allora
<cristian_c> quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> Geno2598, hai controllato l'hash del file .iso, prima di masterizzarlo?
<anna_alle_prime_> ciao
<anna_alle_prime_> qui si può parlare di assistenza ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<anna_alle_prime_> ok. Ho un mega database su access e vorrei importarlo su ubuntu. Non mi interessa importare le query, ma solo la tabella. Come devo fare?
<cristian_c> anna_alle_prime_, c'è un problema
<cristian_c> i database di ms office non sono molto compatibili con il resto del mondo
<anna_alle_prime_> sentiamo
<anna_alle_prime_> quindi perdo tutti i file?
<anna_alle_prime_> i dati?
<cristian_c> beh, no
<cristian_c> 1) o continui a lavorare su access
<anna_alle_prime_> no possible
<anna_alle_prime_> vediamo la 2)
<cristian_c> 2) o li sposti su formati compatibili
<anna_alle_prime_> tipo?
<cristian_c> c'è anche una terza possibilità che però è un terno al lotto, e di certo non basta, non è la panacea
<anna_alle_prime_> vediamo la 2
<anna_alle_prime_> spiega meglio la 2
<anna_alle_prime_> please
<anna_alle_prime_> ci sei?
<anna_alle_prime_> rimasta appesa
<anna_alle_prime_> chi mi aiuta
<anna_alle_prime_> aiutoooooo
<JethroTux> anna_alle_prime_, dai un'occhiata a http://www.kexi-project.org/
<anna_alle_prime_> scusate
<anna_alle_prime_> ma se copio la tabella e la incollo su access
<anna_alle_prime_> ho i file della tabella in fromato excell e poi posso aprire con Libreoffice calc
<anna_alle_prime_> giusto no?
<cristian_c> JethroTux, quel link?
<cristian_c> cosa c'entra col supporto?
<cristian_c> tra l'altro si parla di un'alternativa
<krabador> !chat | JethroTux
<ubot-it> JethroTux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | anna_alle_prime_
<ubot-it> anna_alle_prime_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<anna_alle_prime_> allora
<anna_alle_prime_> io voglio solamente che mi si dica quale software usare
<anna_alle_prime_> tutto uqa
<anna_alle_prime_> qua
<anna_alle_prime_> quale software usare e dove trovarlo
<anna_alle_prime_> chi me lo dice?
<anna_alle_prime_> grazie. Me ne vado che ne so meno di prima
<anna_alle_prime_> bella comunità questa
<krabador> anna_alle_prime_, non è un match a rubabandiera, in questo canale si fa supporto tecnico al sistema, per discussioni su esigenze software varie c'è l'altro canale
<anna_alle_prime_> quale è?
<krabador> !chat | anna_alle_prime_
<ubot-it> anna_alle_prime_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Geno2598> scusate, ho avuto un po di problemi di connessione.... 15.04 dal sito ufficiale 6
<Geno2598> 64 bit
<Geno2598> tramite torrent
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Geno2598, hai controllato l'hash del file .iso, prima di masterizzarlo?
<krabador> !usbwin | Geno2598
<ubot-it> Geno2598: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> controlla l'hash, se corrisponde usa questo software per fare la pendrive
<Geno2598> ok grazie
<krabador> mandala in boot, se il pc supporta il boot da usb
<krabador> altrimenti masterizza su disco
<matt-to> ciao a tutti
<matt-to> ho problema ad installare la 15.04
<matt-to> scaricata, creato dvd, quando procedo al riavvio parte Cd Ubuntu
<matt-to> schermata viola coi punti che scorrono....dopo un paio di minuti i puntini si fermano
<matt-to> e si blocca tutto
<matt-to> e devo spegnere Pc per riprenderne il controllo
<CtrlAltCanc> rieccomi di nuovo, bene adesso so cos'e' successo!
<CtrlAltCanc> il problema adesso e' far ritornare a posto l'mbr
<krabador> matt-to, allora, quando fai partire , hai questa http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png ?
<matt-to> krabador
<matt-to> si
<krabador> matt-to, allora, esattamente in quel punto, devi essere rapido
<krabador> premi un tasto freccia
<krabador> avrai un menu
<krabador> premi f2 scegli italiano
<krabador> premi f6 scegli nomodeset
<krabador> e selezioni la prima voce in alto "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<matt-to> krabador .. nei vari tentativi ero già arrivato ad elenco lingue....avevo lasciato Inglese...dato invio...arrivato a menu con scelta installazione o prova senza install....selezionato Prova Ubuntu senza install...ma anche li stessa storia...si blocca ai puntini che scorrono
<krabador> <krabador> premi f2 scegli italiano
<krabador> <krabador> premi f6 scegli nomodeset
<matt-to> ah ok....provo Grazie!
<CtrlAltCanc> scusate c'e' modo di ripristinare il record di avvio di c:
<krabador> CtrlAltCanc, come da prima segnalato, ripristinare mbr acer, non riguarda questo canale
<krabador> ma la rete assistenza acer
<CtrlAltCanc> che mi dice: hai installato ubuntu? bene adesso chiedi a loro...
<CtrlAltCanc> e non hanno neanche tutti i torti visto visto che il problema e' stato creato da qst sw
<CtrlAltCanc> quindi chiedo gparted e' argomento di qst canale? se si i flag che vi postato prima sono okay? almeno questo, grazie
<Matt-to> Rieccomi
<Matt-to> Fatto procedimento f2 ita e poi f6 nomodeset
<krabador> CtrlAltCanc, non è assolutamente vero che è stato causato da questo software
<Matt-to> Schermata viola con scritta ubuntu 15.04
<krabador> CtrlAltCanc, ma manovre del tutto arbitrarie da parte tua, con tue interpretazioni del suo uso
<Matt-to> Puntini nuovamente  bloccati
<krabador> CtrlAltCanc, senza un'installazione il bootloader non viente toccato
<krabador> Matt-to, nello stesso punto, dopo aver selezionato nomodeset, cancella le parole quiet splash, che compaiono in basso
<Matt-to> Provo...altro?
<Matt-to> Sto rebootando manualy
<krabador> "<CtrlAltCanc> che mi dice: hai installato ubuntu? bene adesso chiedi a loro..." e non è assolutamente vero anche questo , visto che al massimo potrebbero farti corrispondere una tariffa di intervento , sia in garanzia che non.
<Matt-to> Krabador...è  venuto elenco
<Matt-to> Si è  bloccato a scritta
<Matt-to> Lvm2-monitor.service
<krabador> Matt-to, puoi elencare cpu , ram e scheda video, con modelli precisi, di questo pc?
<Matt-to> Portatile Acer extensa5630z ...cpu intel pent dual cpu t3400 2.16ghz...ram 2 gb...32 bit...sched video Mobile intel 4 series express chipset family
<Matt-to> Schede rete wifi atheros ar5b91
<Matt-to> Scheda Broadcom netxtreme gigabit ethernet
<Matt-to> ....
<Matt-to> Altro?
<CtrlAltCanc> beh, krabador come fai a dirlo? mgari fosse vero! sarei il primo ad essere contento. credi che mi faccia piacere avere il disco con il file system   in questa situazione? non capisco perche' ti ostini a difendere il programma di installazione...
<krabador> CtrlAltCanc, perchè non fa quello che stai sostenendo.
<CtrlAltCanc> Allora senti, ho fatto le prove. Succede questo fail il BOOT windows alt-F10 entri in pqservice. la  cui partizione viene vista come c: mentre il vero c: diventa e: (se vuoi ti posto la lista dei drive montati) poi il programma cerca e: per installare win e non lo trova allora l'ho bloccato e sono manualmente a vedere cos'ha davvero E:
<krabador> se entri in pqservice, non serve neanche ripristinare il bootloader.
<CtrlAltCanc> pensavo anch'io
<CtrlAltCanc> e invece  asp
<Matt-to> Krabador...hai potuto leggere sopra i dati? Grazie
<Matt-to> Vedi problemi hw?
<CtrlAltCanc> allora  Il messaggio e'  "Invalid media type reading drive  E " ma dato che si tratta della partizione primaria cioe' c: dove avevo tentato di mettere ubuntu come posso pensare  che ubuntu non centri nulla? E tanto e' vero  che l' mbr me l'ha rovinato al punto tale che non posso installare nulla fino a che non lo rimetto a posto!  Naturalmente tu p
<CtrlAltCanc> otresti di rmi che si e' rotto il disco. E ho pensato anche a questo allora sono entrato in filemanager di ubuntu e vedo regolarmente C:  con i file dentro . Li ho aperti e li vedo. Quindi se il disco  fosse rotto  non vedrei neppure i files . L'unica cosa, ripeto, che mi serve e' sapere come ripristinare i record di avvio   ripercorrendo all' indi
<CtrlAltCanc> etro cio' che ha provocato questa cosa
<Daygrie> Vi potrei chiedere una cosa?
<pegaso> buonasera ragazzi avrei bisogno di un aiuto, qualcuno è disponibile?
<CtrlAltCanc> e dato che  su ubuntu non mi sento sicuro di muovermi come a Redmond, chiedevo a voi...
<krabador> CtrlAltCanc, io non faccio previsioni su quello che la gente potrebbe dire, mi limito a leggerlo . CtrlAltCanc una volta per tutte, per come hai descritto il tuo operato , il programma di installazione non è mai arrivato a toccare il mbr, che , partendo pqservice, non è stato toccato. Se credi di avere problemi con il suo funziuonamento ., rivolgiti all'assistenza acer, qui dentro è offtopic
<Daygrie> Quando installo Ubuntu mi esce l'errore SYSLINUX 6.0.3 EDD ecc.... come risolvo?Grazie
<Daygrie> Gia lo avevo su un altro pc Ubuntu ma li non mi era uscito questo errore
<pegaso> vi spiego brevemente, quando metto in sospensione il netbook, al riavvio mi chiede come di norma la password e quando si riavvia tutto normalmente, dopo pochi secondi si rimette da solo in sospensione.Devo quindi premere il tasto di accensione e magicamente si riavvia normalmente come se niente fosse
<cristian_c> Daygrie, aspetts
<Daygrie> grazie
<Daygrie> Ok
<Daygrie> Ok
<cristian_c> pegaso, intendi che va in sospensione da solo dopo il ripristino dalla sospnesione?
<pegaso> si si
<pegaso> e per ripristinarlo devo necessariamente premere il pulsante di avvio
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> pegaso, quale netbook? Quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Daygrie, puoi postare una schermata dell'errore?
<cristian_c> Daygrie, inoltre, puoi contestualizzare il problema?
<Matt-to> Qualcuno può  darmi aiuto?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Daygrie
<ubot-it> Daygrie: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<pegaso> 12.04 asus seashell
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Matt-to
<ubot-it> Matt-to: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pegaso> si avete ragione, scusate
<CtrlAltCanc> krabador, non e' per niente off topic chiedere se esiste un programma in ambiente linux che ripristini l'mbr di un hard disk . Se non  mi sai rispondere non occorre mandarmi a fare un giro all'assistenza Acer, perche' la domanda che ho a te  riguarda ubuntu/linux
<cristian_c> pegaso, seashell?
<pegaso> si
<cristian_c> pegaso, sicuro questo sia il nome corretto del pc?
<Matt-to> Si è  bloccato a scritta
<Matt-to> Lvm2-monitor.service
<CtrlAltCanc> *che ho fatto a te e al gruppo *
<cristian_c> Matt-to, prego?
<Daygrie> Allora stavo installando Ubuntu 14.10, quindi riavvio il pc con la chiavetta avviabile ma mi esce uno schermo tutto nero con questo codice:SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-pre7 Copyright (C) 1994-2012 H. Peter Anvin et al.
<Matt-to> Installazione
<cristian_c> Matt-to, puoi descrivere chiaramente il problema?
<pegaso> 1015cx asus
<Matt-to> Si blocca schermata viola con puntini
<cristian_c> Daygrie, installando o avviando da live?
<cristian_c> pegaso, ok
<Daygrie> Installando
<Matt-to> Installaz con dvd
<cristian_c> pegaso, hai provato con una 15.04 o una 14.04?
<cristian_c> se il problema persiste
<Matt-to> Io 15.04
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Matt-to, puoi descrivere chiaramente il problema?
<pegaso> ho provato ma mi ha dato diversi problemi tant'è che ho deciso di ritornare sulla 12.04 nuovamente
<Matt-to> Installaz ubuntu 15.04 con dvd
<cristian_c> Daygrie, quindi avvii tranquillamente da live?
<cristian_c> pegaso, che tipo di problemi?
<Matt-to> Si blocca a schermo viola con puntini
<cristian_c> pegaso, con unity?
<pegaso> si
<Matt-to> Mi qvevano consigliato di fare f2 itlaiano e f6 nomodeset
<Daygrie> Si ma se lo faccio mi esce che non puo essere avviato da live perchè ci sono troppi SO nella partizione primaria (2)
<pegaso> non andava proprio, e dalla disperazione sono passato alla vecchia versione
<cristian_c> pegaso, quanta ram?
<Daygrie> Se uso il DVD cambia qualcosa?
<cristian_c> pegaso, non pensi che per quel pc sia meglio Xubuntu o Lubuntu?
<Matt-to> Cancellando quiel splash
<cristian_c> Matt-to, intendi che non riesci ad avviare il supporto?
<Daygrie> Esatto
<cristian_c> Matt-to, di quale pc parliamo?
<Matt-to> Portatile acer extensa 5630z
<cristian_c> <Daygrie> Si ma se lo faccio mi esce che non puo essere avviato da live perchè ci sono troppi SO nella partizione primaria (2)
<cristian_c> stai confondendo
<pegaso> 12.04 è sempre stato il sistema orginario
<cristian_c> una cosa è l'avvio, un'altra è l'installazion e
<cristian_c> Matt-to, ok
<Matt-to> Ok
<pegaso> mi sono sempre trovato bene ad essere sincero e problemi pochissimi, a parte questa cosa strana ora
<Daygrie> Io intendo che appena provo ad installarlo mi esce il codice:SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-pre7 Copyright (C) 1994-2012 H. Peter Anvin et al
<Matt-to> Arrivato a dare prova ubuntu senza installare
<pegaso> fastidiosa per carità ma non grave
<Matt-to> Ma sempre blocco a puntini fermi
<cristian_c> pegaso, sì, ok, ma finirà il supporto alla 12.04, è in giro da tre anni
<cristian_c> Daygrie, ma in quale punto esce il messaggio
<cristian_c> Daygrie, puoi postare una schermata con l'errore?
<pegaso> e non saprei però se dalle prestazioni del mio pc sarà supportato un altro sistema
<Daygrie> All'inizio appena riavvio il pc,
<cristian_c> !rilasci | pegaso
<ubot-it> pegaso: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<cristian_c> Daygrie, quindi è già installato?
<cristian_c> Daygrie, non ho capito se hai mai avviato una live?
<cristian_c> *.
<JethroTux> pegaso, dovresti postare il contenuto di /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<Daygrie> Si.
<Daygrie> Forse hio capito come fare
<cristian_c> JethroTux, e cosa c'entra questo?
<cristian_c> con il problema della sospensione
<JethroTux> c'entra eccome
<cristian_c> JethroTux, hai letto che ha una 12.04?
<JethroTux> è un file parte integrante di acpi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> JethroTux, hai letto che ha una 12.04?
<JethroTux> avevo lo stesso problema anch'io
<CtrlAltCanc> e poi scusa il programma di installazione come fai a dire a dire che  con tocca il file system se  e' stata  ridimensionata la partizione? Qualcosa avra' fatto sul file system visto che da  una da 26  ne sono uscite due  (15 e 11)
<cristian_c> JethroTux, non hai risposto alla domanda
<JethroTux> no mi era sfuggito in effetti
<Matt-to> .cristian.c . Sai come potrei risolvere?
<cristian_c> Matt-to, è Intel Core Duo T3400?
<cristian_c> giusto?
<Matt-to> Si
<cristian_c> con 2 GB di ram
<Matt-to> Si
<Matt-to> Esatto
<cristian_c> non è proprio nuovissimo
<cristian_c> anzi
<Matt-to> No
<Matt-to> Dici che nn cr la fa?
<cristian_c> Matt-to, ti avevano dato dei consigli qui?
<Matt-to> Si
<cristian_c> <Matt-to> Cancellando quiel splash
<Matt-to> Si
<cristian_c> Matt-to,  e al posto dei puntini cos'appare?
<Matt-to> Da lista che scorre e si blocca su video
<CtrlAltCanc> vabbe' krabador se ne andato, cristan lo chiedo a te: esiste un programma SERIO che  analizzi/metta  a posto il file system in ambiente linux?
<cristian_c> Matt-to, puoi postare una foto?
<cristian_c> CtrlAltCanc, quale filesystem?
<Matt-to> Lvm2-monitor.service
<cristian_c> !image | Matt-to
<ubot-it> Matt-to: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Matt-to> Nn riesco sono da cell
<Matt-to> Il pc sto ritentando
<cristian_c> Matt-to, comunque, per intenderci, hai problemi nell'avvio del supporto live della 15.04, giusto?
<Matt-to> Si
<CtrlAltCanc> in gparted sembra tuto a posto ma non lo e' quindi devo analizzare che cosa e' successo e lo posso fare da qui  (ubuntu) visto che sia avvia solo questo
<cristian_c> Matt-to, non puoi fare una foto col cellulare?
<Matt-to> Dvd x vers desktop
<cristian_c> CtrlAltCanc, se non rispondi alle domande, si parla di aria fritta
<Matt-to> Provo
<CtrlAltCanc> ti ho anche postato la situazione, cosa ti serve sapere in +?
<cristian_c> CtrlAltCanc, scorri qualche riga in su nel log e troverai la mia domanda
<CtrlAltCanc> si vedo che ti amenti spesso che i tuoi interlocutori non rispondono alle tue domande. Neppure tu hai risposto alle mie! Prova a scorrere indietro
<CtrlAltCanc> "lamenti"
<Carlin0> CtrlAltCanc, ma quello che chiede aiuto sei tu eh ... inoltre cristian_c sta seguendo più persone
<Matt-to> Rieccomi
<Matt-to> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-SjpLHrYgvTI/VX3cxCtRTEI/AAAAAAAAFoE/-7xPRnqtd_Y/w1060-h1414-p-rw/15%2B-%2B1
<CtrlAltCanc> ciao carlin, si lo so ma guarda che e' un pezzo che l'ho chiesto e per uno  che  conosce ubuntu non credo fosse molte difficile rispondermi se i flag in gparted sono a posto come gli ho messi , no?
<Matt-to> Ecco dove si è  piantato
<Matt-to> Cristian-c
<CtrlAltCanc> carlin0, mi sembra ch s
<CtrlAltCanc> carlin0, mi sembra che mi stai facendo pesare che faccio delle domande o mi sbaglio?
<JethroTux> CtrlAltCanc, man fsck
<JethroTux> supporta i filesystem + utilizzati, tu quale devi analizzare?
<CtrlAltCanc> grazie JethroTux ti posto la videata col problema
<CtrlAltCanc> http://i.imgur.com/F1okUV0.png
<CtrlAltCanc> nel frattempo ho verificato il motivo del mancato funzionamento di pqservice. Non trova il disco E: (sarebbe C: visto dal programma di installazione)
<CtrlAltCanc> quindi
<CtrlAltCanc> da ubuntu vedo c:
<CtrlAltCanc> con  i file dentro e li apro pure
<CtrlAltCanc> percio'
<gigirock> ma cosa e' pqservice ?
<CtrlAltCanc> devo controllare cosa e' successo a sda2
<CtrlAltCanc> ciao gigi, pqservice e' la partizione dl disco che ospita il setup di windows in alcuni portatili.
<gigirock> CtrlAltCanc, ma il disco e' ide o sata ?
<CtrlAltCanc> ide
<CtrlAltCanc> anzi scsi2
<gigirock> seee
<CtrlAltCanc> cmq e un fat32
<JethroTux> ma la partizione con ubuntu qual'?
<JethroTux> qual'è
<gigirock> e c'e' xp che notoriamente vuole essere la prima partizione della risma
<CtrlAltCanc> me l-ha detto il test di lubuntu :)
<CtrlAltCanc> la sda2
<CtrlAltCanc> http://i.imgur.com/F1okUV0.png
<gigirock> CtrlAltCanc, ma al momento ubu funziona ma non avvia xp ?
<CtrlAltCanc> Succede questo fail il BOOT windows alt-F10 entri in pqservice. la  cui partizione viene vista come c: mentre il vero c: diventa e: (se vuoi ti posto la lista dei drive montati) poi il programma cerca e: per installare win e non lo trova allora l'ho bloccato e sono manualmente a vedere cos'ha E: allora  Il messaggio e'  "Invalid media type reading
<CtrlAltCanc> drive
<gigirock> CtrlAltCanc, i device win vengono nominati in sequenza senza controllo ... fai assign d: = e: e via
<gigirock> CtrlAltCanc, alt f-10 lancia il dos o il windows ?
<CtrlAltCanc> lancia un dos
<CtrlAltCanc> in realta' non e' un dos completo
<gigirock> e allora figurati se riconosce una partizione diversa....
<CtrlAltCanc> sarebbe win 98
<CtrlAltCanc> poi si aggoirna e diventa xp service pack2
<gigirock> CtrlAltCanc, una situazione contorta
<CtrlAltCanc> ma funzionava perfettamente, momento prima di mettere ubuntu
<CtrlAltCanc> e lo so
<CtrlAltCanc> allora chiedo intanto i flag sono a posto?
<CtrlAltCanc> in gparted
<gigirock> CtrlAltCanc, cmq e' solo la questione di mappare i drive e spostare la partizione di xp 'prima' di quella ubu
<CtrlAltCanc> boot diag ecc?
<gigirock> quando la d: viene chiamata per bootare deve 'jumpare' alla c:
<CtrlAltCanc> mmh si e no... asp
<CtrlAltCanc> allora
<CtrlAltCanc> succede qst
<gigirock> ma come fa a partire lubu se sda2 monta /media/acer etc etc ?
<CtrlAltCanc> avvi da fa il boot premi alt f10 ed entri nella partizione pqservice  che e' disponibile come c: a questo punto il programma deve installare sul drive  e: che e' gia' mappato se lo rimappo non risolvo (avevo pensato anch'io cosi) perche' se poi  vado a  scrvere sulla nuova lettera dicamo l'errore invalid mi compare ancora. Infatti non e' che non tr
<CtrlAltCanc> ova il disco, lo trova ma lo vede con un errore tale che  non puo' andare a scriverci
<CtrlAltCanc> "avvi da win"
<CtrlAltCanc> dovrei prima correggere l'errore e poi il programma potrebbe ripartire
<gigirock> CtrlAltCanc, ma il menu di grub non appare per niente ?
<CtrlAltCanc> no mi son fermato prima, allora ti spiego bene dall'inizio
<CtrlAltCanc> hdd con win su c: e d: solo dati
<CtrlAltCanc> uso lubuntu su flash usb
<CtrlAltCanc> tutto ok
<CtrlAltCanc> decido di installare da flash su c:
<CtrlAltCanc> per vedere un po' meglio come va lubuntu
<CtrlAltCanc> lancio install e scelgo a fianco di win
<CtrlAltCanc> mi propone 2 partizioni che hai visto nel link
<CtrlAltCanc> 16 e 11 circa
<CtrlAltCanc> gb
<gigirock> CtrlAltCanc, ma a questo punto tu vuoi avviare o installare win ?
<CtrlAltCanc> confermo e prosegue
<CtrlAltCanc> poi mi chiede di formattare anche sda5
<CtrlAltCanc> e li' ho bloccato tutto perche' avevo dati
<CtrlAltCanc> quindi
<CtrlAltCanc> sono ritornato inditro con i tasti indietro
<CtrlAltCanc> fino al menu di partenza
<CtrlAltCanc> mi aspettavo visto che ci ha messo un po' che avesse ripristinato la artizione con le dim orig
<CtrlAltCanc> e invece il disco era come lo vedi
<CtrlAltCanc> con 11 gb non utilizzati
<CtrlAltCanc> allora gparted e ho ridim manualmente
<CtrlAltCanc> sono rirnati i gn di partenza ma win non si avvia (per inciso non si avviava neanche quando avevo la partiz  16 e 11)
<CtrlAltCanc> i gb
<CtrlAltCanc> quindi penso che
<CtrlAltCanc> il programma di install abbia daneggiato in qualche modo l'mbr
<CtrlAltCanc> visto che prima win andava
<gigirock> CtrlAltCanc, per me e' solo una questione della sequenza delle partizioni ... la prima deve essere pq la seconda xp, poi i 'dati' poi ubu , il grub va sul device che fara' partire tutto non fare le estese che fai solo confusione
<gigirock> sicuramente la mbr e' stata modificata ma ci vuole il programma win apposito per sistemare
<CtrlAltCanc> quindi non con un prog su linux, perche' al momento e' l'unico che parte
<gigirock> CtrlAltCanc, io per quei pasticci uso http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd ma adesso mi bannano perche' e' un link fuori regola :)
<CtrlAltCanc> grazie 1000 :) ma poi cosa sara' tutta qst rigidita'? Si open source e non siamo liberi ?
<gigirock> CtrlAltCanc, qui siamo in supporto solo link ubu compatibili
<CtrlAltCanc> ok scherzi a parte, secondo te un fdisk sotto win mi elimina completamente eventuali settagli  "sbagliati" di gparted o e' meglio che prima risistemi nell'ambiente da dove si e' originato il probl?
<CtrlAltCanc> "settaggi"
<gigirock> da un programma win devi dare chkdsk cosi si sistema la geometria e la dimensione.. poi con il gparted del win sistemi i mappaggi...
<gigirock> ma non e' che c'e' una sola soluzione al tuo problema ci sono diversi problemi mixati tra loro
<gigirock> osmc
<gigirock> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib OverMe
<CtrlAltCanc> e senti se provassi intanto ad esaminare con fsck
<CtrlAltCanc> solo guardare
<Carlin0> !info fsck
<ubot-it> Package fsck does not exist in trusty
<gigirock> lol
<Carlin0> 'namo bene
<cristian_c> gigirock, ?
<gigirock> qu ie ?
<gigirock> cia cristian_c , dimmi di qui o di la ?
<cristian_c> <CtrlAltCanc> ciao carlin, si lo so ma guarda che e' un pezzo che l'ho chiesto e per uno  che  conosce ubuntu non credo fosse molte difficile rispondermi se i flag in gparted sono a posto come gli ho messi , no?
<Carlin0> mo sta a vedere che è colpa mia
<cristian_c> CtrlAltCanc, ti avevo già detto che con 4 partizioni primarie non puoi installare il sistema, i flag sono una cosa diversa
<CtrlAltCanc> cristian la domanda non questa
<Carlin0> !paga | CtrlAltCanc
<ubot-it> CtrlAltCanc: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<CtrlAltCanc> quindi e' un sistema operatevo free con assistenza a pagamento?
<CtrlAltCanc> cristian pero' non sono 4 partizioni
<CtrlAltCanc> a meno che le viste logiche non le consideri partizioni
<cristian_c> l'extended è una partizione primaria
<cristian_c> no, hai ragione, sono tre
<gigirock> un estesa primaria........
<cristian_c> CtrlAltCanc, il punto è che con l'installer di ubuntu è altamente improbabile che tu abbia fatto danni solamente con il partizionamento
<cristian_c> se non hai installato un bootloader, per giunta
<cristian_c> quindi se hai fatto qualcosa di strano all'mbr, ti conviene rivolgerti a un tecnico qualificato
<cristian_c> CtrlAltCanc, i quali sono professionalmente preparati a eseguire backup e a ripristinare il disco
<cristian_c> che è proprio ciò che ti serve
<CtrlAltCanc> forse non mi sono espresso bene e forse sono stato frainteso. Quello che volevo sapere da chi ne sa sicuramente piu' di  me di questo s.op. era se potevo aver fatto qualche cosa di strano dal momento che non mi spiego  come possa essere successo.  Quindi volevo sapere  se era possibile fare "marcia indietro" e ripristinare con strumenti  ubuntu/ li
<CtrlAltCanc> nux in modo da imparare qlcs. Se poi mi dici che non c'e' modo  o  non e' alla mia portata  in ubuntu allora lo faro' dal lato windows dove non mi serve l'intervento di terze parti. Ma siccome,  volevo  fare le cose seguendo le procedure di questo sistema operativo , allora mi sembrava piu' adatto sforzarsi di imparare qualche cosa di questo sistem
<CtrlAltCanc> a. Se non e' cosa, okay. Domani fdisk e tanti saluti ad ubuntu!! senza offesa per nessuno naturalmente! :)
<ludpi03> salve
<gigirock> ludpi03, salve ci dobbiamo preoccupare o salve e' domenica sera e cazzeggio ?
<ludpi03> direi salve è domenica sera e non parte il mouse usb
<gigirock> ludpi03, lsusb
<ludpi03> fatto già, non parte
<CtrlAltCanc> ciao gigi grazie delle info 'notte notte!
<gigirock> ludpi03, ma lsusb 'vede un mouse ?
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-13
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<oniris_> ciao
<mast3r210> ciao a tutti ho un problema con una scheda wifi realtek rtl8723be, il problema consiste che la scheda wifi mi rende molto instabile la connessione
<enzo51> non riesco a collegare la stampante, ho provato in tutti i modi
<jn_jn> Ciao a tutti, esiste un canale dedicato alla programmazione in italiano che voi sappiate?
<glpiana> !chat | jn_jn
<ubot-it> jn_jn: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pneppe> Non sono in grado di usare il bios né di partizionare il mio HDD. Come posso installare ubuntu in dual boot sul mio pc?
<glpiana> !installazione | Pneppe seguendo la guida con molta attenzione
<ubot-it> Pneppe seguendo la guida con molta attenzione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> Pneppe, facendo un corso da system builder.
<Pneppe> Posso usare Wubi anche se ho Windows 10?
<krabador> non puoi proprio usare wubi
<Pneppe> why?
<krabador> a prescindere di che win hai.
<krabador> Pneppe, "perchè" non lo sai dire?
<ExPBoy> uhhh ancora in giro wubi?
<Pneppe> perché non posso usare wubi?
<krabador> ExPBoy, non è piu' in giro da anni, ma nell'immaginario di un certo collettivo , ha sempre un posto nel cuore
<glpiana> Pneppe, perchè non c'è più
<krabador> Pneppe, non esiste piu' wubi
<krabador> e non è mai andato bene
<ExPBoy> a ecco meglio così
<ExPBoy> Pneppe, ma una installazione normalissima no?
<Pneppe> Non voglio sostituire winzozz 10
<ExPBoy> e chi dice di farlo?
<Pneppe> vorrei un dual boot
<ExPBoy> estto
<Pneppe> non so come fare...
<ExPBoy> ma la guida l'hai letta?
<Pneppe> sì, ma temo di combinare guai...
<ExPBoy> Pneppe, non possiamo nstallartelo noi :)
<krabador> Pneppe, sii il tuo miracolo.
<krabador> leggi la documentazione, se ci sono dubbi, chiedi.
<Pneppe> chiaro, ma ho timore di danneggiare i file di sistema di Winzozz...
<ExPBoy> Pneppe, punto primo si chiama windows
<krabador> Pneppe, maneggiare sistemi operativi non è comunque un'operazione per chi non sa quello che fa, se c'è intenzione di farlo,a proprio rischio e pericolo, backup di tutto è sempre necessario
<Pneppe> ExPBoy lo so che si chiama windows, solo che sta creando notevoli problemi al mio PC e alla Microsoft non vogliono assumersi nemmeno la responsabilità di una key sbagliata
<ExPBoy> Pneppe, sei offtopic
<Pneppe> chiedo venia
<gianco62> Ciao a tutti volevo chiedere un aiuto quando mi connetto ad internet mi viene chiesta una password che viene accettata, quando devo modificare qualcosa ed ho bisogno di avere privilegi da amministratore la stessa non viene accettata io volevo toglierle tutte ma non so come fare. uiso la versione 15.10 e per questo motivo da qualche tempo non riesco
<gianco62>  più a scaricare gli aggiornamenti.
<gigirock> gianco62, la versione 1510 e' vecchia , passa alla 1604
<gianco62> si ma non riesco a scaricare gli aggiornamenti neanche alla 16.04 in quanto mi viene richiesta una password come dicevo sopra
<gigirock> gianco62, scollega il pc dalla rete , e fai un acceso ad un servizio che chiede la password di root , tipo "sudo ls -l"
<gianco62> Ok ora ci provo e ti dico
<Guest9006> sono un utente windows e sto cercando di utilizzare lubuntu scaricato da OsGeo-Live
<Guest9006> vorrei configurare il doppio monitor e attivare anche la scheda audio che al momento sembra non attiva
<Guest9006> quali applicazioni devo utilizzare per il settagio della configurazione
<krabador> Guest9006, "e sto cercando di utilizzare lubuntu scaricato da OsGeo-Live" ---> è installato o no ?
<Guest9006> installato e funzionante
<Guest9006> nei due monitor si vede sempre la stessa immagine (non c'è la gestione estesa)
<krabador> Guest9006, con tutto il rispetto per la tua considerazione dimostrata per tale distribuzione, non se ne da supporto qui
<krabador> !chat | Guest9006
<ubot-it> Guest9006: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !derivate | Guest9006
<ubot-it> Guest9006: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Guest9006> grazie
<puma> andate tutti a fare in culo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest9006> ma dal sito di lubunto sono stato indirizzato qui
<krabador> Guest9006, non stai usando lubuntu ufficiale
<Guest9006> ok
<krabador> questo canale è adibito per il supporto ufficiale, per ubuntu e derivate elencate nei link forniti
<geolux> vorrei sapere se riuscirò a gestire la NVIDIA GTX970
<krabador> quando hai intenzione di installare ?
<geolux> sto già scaricando Ubuntu
<geolux> tra l'altro sulla macchina ho installato tre GTX970 in SLI
<krabador> quale versione stai scaricando '
<krabador> geolux, beh, hai fatto 3, fai 4, no ?
<geolux> 16.04 LTS a 64Bit
<geolux> in che senso scusa :)
<krabador> intendo, un bel quad sli
<krabador> :)
<geolux> intanto vediamo se riusciamo a gestirne tre
<krabador> geolux, perchè, se non ci riesce ubuntu , non ne metti una quarta ?
<geolux> NO
<geolux> allora
<geolux> io la usao con WIN10
<krabador> geolux, usao = usavo ?
<krabador> non ti agitare ;)
<geolux> alcuni programmi che uso dimezzano i tempi di elaborazione con questa configurazione
<geolux> non mi agito assolutamente
<geolux> tranquillo
<geolux> per così poco?
<geolux> ci invece altri programmi opensource che lavorano su Linux e quindi vorrei iniziare a testarli
<krabador> "altri programmi opensource" ---> ovvero?
<geolux> quindi > partizione fatta > installato Debian (versione leggera x USB) e non vado oltre al 1024
<geolux> stavo ora provando a reinstallare Ubuntu completo
<geolux> http://imagine.enpc.fr/~moulonp/openMVG/
<geolux> http://logiciels.ign.fr/?Telechargement,20
<geolux> ecc. ecc.
<krabador> il primo puoi usarlo anche su win
<krabador> VStudio 2015 64 bits
<geolux> si lo so
<krabador> idem il secondo
<krabador> beh, in ogni caso, dopo l'installazione del sistema operativo, sudo apt-get install nvidia-361
<geolux> nvidia-361 sarebbe il driver ufficiale?
<krabador> si
<geolux> generico o specifico per la serie 900?
<krabador> geolux, la numerazione è la stessa che per win...
<krabador> se la usi su win, dovresti saperlo .
<fdt> Buon pomeriggio, vorrei avvicinarmi al mondo linux ed in particolare vorrei utilizzare ubuntu. ho visto che vi sono 3 versioni14.04.2 lts, 14.04 e 16.04. quale mi consigliate? ringrazio anticipatamente
<geolux> non mi sono spiegato
<geolux> ho provato ad installare su Debian ma mi dice che occorre modificare/aggiornare il "server" X
<krabador> geolux, ti sei spiegato benissimo, il nome del driver ufficiale nvidia, è lo stesso per linux e per win, se usi la scheda su win, "<geolux> generico o specifico per la serie 900?" non ha senso
<krabador> nvidia-361, copre da gtx 4xx a 9xx
<krabador> fdt, in base all'hardware a tua disposizione , ed al target che ti poni, ti si puo' consigliare la versione piu' inerente
<fdt> cosa si intende per target?
<krabador> obiettivi ?
<fdt> ok ma in che senso? uso il pc per navigare, un pò di grafica, e per registrare tracce audio
<krabador> se queste cose te le tieni per te, non ti si puo' consigliare per esempio ubuntu-studio, una derivata ufficiale concepita per il lavoro audio/video
<krabador> per esempio.-
<geolux> olà Krabador ... OK ... ti ringrazio, però ripeto, ho già provato su Debian ma la procedura non va a termine
<krabador> geolux, installazione del driver nvidia-361
<krabador> e verifica di  SLI abilitato
<geolux> X server?
<krabador> in caso non fosse abilitato  nvidia-xconfig --sli=on
<krabador> le opzioni per --sli sono : Off, On, Auto, AFR, SFR, AA,  AFRofAA
<krabador> a te, quella che fa al caso tuo .-
<geolux> ottimo
<geolux> ma questo lo posso fare solo quando il driver è correttamente installato
<krabador> yep.
<geolux> ma su Debian la procedura non va a bun fine
<fdt> come hardware ho un processore amd sempron SI-40 2.00 Ghz, 3 Gb ram, sistema operativo Win installato a 32 bit ma che comunque vorrei togliere del tutto
<geolux> mi chiede di editare "X"
<krabador> geolux, per debian, chiedi in debian, hai fatto caso in che canale sei'
<krabador> ?
<geolux> ummh ... yep
<krabador> ;)
<geolux> ma non siete cugini?
<geolux> fratelli? o lontani parenti ;)
<krabador> geolux, se tuo cugino uccide qualcuno,  vai in galera tu ?
<krabador> ;)
<geolux> ah ah ah ... intendi in Italia o in altri Paesi Civilizzati dove esiste la "certezza della pena"?
<fdt> krabador questa è l'hardware di cui dispongo: un processore amd sempron SI-40 2.00 Ghz, 3 Gb ram, sistema operativo Win installato a 32 bit ma che comunque vorrei togliere del tutto
<krabador> fdt, ubuntu main, ha unity che è l'ambiente grafico piu' pesante ,del parco ubuntu e derivate, sapere la scheda video non sarebbe male
<fdt> nvidia geforce 8200m g
<fdt> krabador
<geolux> Cmq Krabador ti ringrazio per le info
<krabador> fdt, non pingare per favore
<krabador> geolux, divertiti
<geolux> appena finito il download reinstallo Ubuntu su Debian e poi vediamo
<geolux> grazie
<geolux> ma se uno volesse ricollegarsi con te sulla chat (nnon appena sono su Ubumtu) ci sarebbe modo?
<cristian_c> geolux: essendo una chat pubblica di supporto, e non un call center
<cristian_c> sentiti libero di scrivere direttamente al canale
<cristian_c> chi sa eha tempo, risponderà
<geolux> grazissima
<geolux> ciao
<krabador> geolux, semplicemente torni qui esattamente come sei entrato
<krabador> fdt, nonostante cpu un po' costipata, con ram vga a tua disposizione, puoi usare un po' tutte le ubuntu , che puoi scegliere un base a quella con cui ti trovi meglio
<krabador> fdt, fai le prove con le pendrive usb, o i dvd
<fdt> krabador ma tu quale useresti per avvere un pc quanto più performante possibile? ad esempio ubuntu 16.04.lts che mi dici?
<cristian_c> fdt: più è scarno il desktop, migliori saranno le prestazioni
<cristian_c> anche se i miracoli non li fa nessuno
<krabador> fdt, le lts sono versioni supportate 5 anni, riservate a chi vuole il sistema piu' stabile possibile
<krabador> ubuntu-mate , xubuntu, e lubuntu, sono , in ordine, le piu' leggere
<fdt> krabador quindi se ho capito bene mi sconsigli ubuntu e mi consigli una derivata?
<krabador> ti sto descrivendo le derivate piu' leggere
<aspide> come istallare in maniera semplicissima da terminale flash player 11.04 per ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> se la laggerezza per te è un fattore importante , buttati direttamente su quelle
<krabador> aspide, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cristian_c> !derivate | fdt
<ubot-it> fdt: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<fdt> krabador ma io speravo in un consiglio....
<aspide> fatto dopo?
<krabador> aspide, ha fatto.-
<aspide> si
<krabador> fdt, è difficile capire che il consiglio ti si puo' dare in base alle tue manifeste necessità ?
<aspide> prossimo comando?
<krabador> aspide, per fare cosa ?
<krabador> vuoi collezionare comandi  ?
<aspide> flashplayer
<krabador> aspide, e quanti comandi credi che ci vogliano, 10 ?
<geolux> Scusami Kradador, appena finita la ISO, posso decomprimere su USB, giusto?
<aspide> quindi è aposto?
<krabador> geolux, si , scarica rufus, affidati a lui
<krabador> aspide, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> aspide, dpkg -l | flash | pastebinit
<krabador> aspide, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> aspide, incolla qui i link risultanti degli ultimi 2
<geolux> k
<aspide> comando non trovato
<aspide> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> quale ?
<krabador> aspide, dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<cristian_c> e curl sia
<krabador> sorry , errore di battitura
<aspide> grep flash | pastebinit
<krabador> aspide, dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<cristian_c> fdt: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> fdt: se hai richieste di supporto, postale pure qui, grazie
<krabador> fdt, che fai , piuttosto che essere piu' chiaro , ti metti a pingare in giro ?
<aspide> non fa nnulla
<aspide> nulla
<aspide> con l ultimo codice
<aspide> che mi hai inviato
<krabador> eh, il codice...
<krabador> aspide, sudo apt-get install curl
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep flash | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> nell'output ci sarà un indirizzo web, incollalo qui
<krabador> solo lui.
<krabador> aspide, io sto dando per scontato , che copi i comandi da qui, li incolli nel terminale, e premi invio
<aspide> http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<krabador> che copi i comandi da qui PER INTERO
<krabador> sisi, aspide , sta piovendo dalle parti tue?
<cristian_c> lol
<aspide> ancora no
<aspide> krabador cosa faccio adesso?
<krabador> aspide, incollare qui il link giusto
<aspide> si li sto copiando e incollando sul terminale
<krabador> aspide, perchè se no, potrebbe lontanamente sembrare che tu ci stia prendendo in giro
<aspide> no affatto
<aspide> vai con il prossimo comando
<krabador> ma non avevi detto
<krabador> "no affatto"
<krabador> all'ipotesi di presa in giro ^
<krabador> ?
<aspide> sto copiando tutti i link che mi stai inviando
<aspide> sul terminale
<krabador> aspide, non hai mai mandato il link risultante
<krabador> corretto
<krabador> dell'ultimo comando che ti è stato dato
<cristian_c> aspide: i link vanno incollati inccanale, quelli risultanti
<krabador> se non ce la fai, torna quanto puoi
<aspide> questo esce a me
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<aspide> http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<cristian_c> aspide: i comandi che ti sono stati dati, non restituiscono quel link
<krabador> aspide, ok, per dimostrare che non stai prendendo in giro
<krabador> c'è una cosa che puoi fare
<krabador> aspide,ci sei ?
<aspide> dimmi
<aspide> si dimmi
<krabador> aspide, rispondere a questa domanda : "qual'è l'ultimo comando che ti è stato chiesto di inviare nel terminale ?" .
<cristian_c> che si vince?
<krabador> cristian_c, la possibilità di rimanere qui.
<aspide> dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<krabador> risposta sbagliata.
<aspide> come sbagliato
<krabador> non solo non è l'ultimo comando che ti è stato chiesto di mandaere
<krabador> ma questo comando non da il link che hai postato , 2 volte.
<aspide> sudo apt-get install curl
<aspide> e' questo scusa
<aspide> ho il terminale aperto qui sulla mia sinistra
<aspide> sto copiando e mandando invio
<krabador> aspide, purtroppo neanche quello
<krabador> è l'ultimo
<krabador> aspide, piano piano ce la potresti fare
<aspide> ti leggo l ultima frase che vedo scritto
<krabador> ma stai inquinando il log di questo canale
<aspide> ok
<krabador> quindi , per favore, torna quanto hai voglia di seguire.
<aspide> Configurazione di curl (7.35.0-1ubuntu2.6)...
<krabador> aspide, non incollare cose inutili
<krabador> non ti è stato chiesto quello, tornando indietro , lo vedi chiaramente.
<aspide> devo rifare tutta la procedura da capo?
<aspide> comunque io volevo dire una cosa
<aspide> non è la prima volta che eseguo questa procedura su terminale
<aspide> mi sono collegato anche l altro giorno ma senza risultati
<krabador> aspide, se non mandi il risultato di questo comando
<krabador> manda un'immagine, con il terminale in evidenza
<krabador> !image | aspide
<ubot-it> aspide: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> altrimenti stai perdendo tempo, ed inquinando il log del canale.
<dannij3999io> sono ancke qui
<aspide> file:///home/ale/Scrivania/Nuovo%20documento
<aspide> file:///home/ale/Scrivania/Nuovo%20documento
<aspide> supporto per flash player per ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> aspide, ti è stata chiesta completamente un'altra cosa
<krabador> !image | aspide
<ubot-it> aspide: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> del terminale, con in evidenza, il comando indicato, e cosa ha prodotto
<geolux> buonasera a tutti
<geolux> ricconi qua. Sto installando Ubuntu
<geolux> vorrei utilizzare la partizione dove avevo già installato Debian
<geolux> mi chiede se "installare a fianco a Debian" ma io vorrei cancellarlo
<krabador> c'è l'opzione per metterlo al posto .
<krabador> in ogni caso, puoi sceglere "altro "
<krabador> selezionare a mano la partizone, cliccare "modifica" , settare "usa come filesystem ext4 con journaling"
<krabador> punto di mount "/"
<geolux> ok, asp
<krabador> spunta di formattazione
<krabador> that's it.
<geolux> quindi "cancella disco e installa" oppure "altro"?
<krabador> se hai piu' sistemi, "cancella disco" non è il massimo...
<geolux> Debian aveva generato la sdb5 con ext4 e la sdb6 con swap
<geolux> quale devo selezionare?
<krabador> geolux, facciamo che indovini ?:D
<geolux> Krabador ... NOOOOOO ... sei tu? cavolo :)
<krabador> perchè, non appariva il nick ?
<krabador> geolux, sdb5, la swap serve anche ad ubuntu
<geolux> non me ne ero accorto
<geolux> ok
<geolux> quindi selezione sdb4 scelgo ext4 con journaling e punto mount
<krabador> ooh
<krabador> buono
<krabador> 4 o 5 ?
<krabador> non sono la stessa cosa.
<geolux> 5 hai ragione
<krabador> ecco
<geolux> sdb5 con ext4
<krabador> poi ti brasava i filmati del battesimo dei nipoti
<krabador> ed era colpa nostra
<geolux> azza vero ... come fai a sapere dei filmati del battesimo
<geolux> puahhh ah ah ah
<dannij3999io> puahaha ahaha aha
<dannij3999io> che ridde che fa
<cristian_c> ...
<geolux> ummh
<dannij3999io> ciao cristian_c
<krabador> !chat | dannij3999io
<ubot-it> dannij3999io: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> salve, quando inserisco la sd nell'apposito lettor eintegrato nel pc non viene rilevata... o meglio non la vedo nel gestore risorse ma la vedo dal gestore dei dischi ... idee?
<geolux> "the partition table format in use on your disks normally requires you to create a separate partition for boot loader code. This partition should be marked for use as a "Reserved BIOS boot area" and should be at least 1MB size. Note that this is not the same as a partition mounted on /boot
<krabador> geolux, pc con uefi abilitato ?
<geolux> non saprei
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan:
<krabador> geolux, se disco con tabella gpt, in pc uefi disabilitato , per grub serbe una partizione da 1mb
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: collegata a un lettore di sd usb
<krabador> apposiat
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: viene rilevata?
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: ma sto lettore di schede che driver usa?
<geolux> Krabador, io ho selezionato la sdb5, sotto c'è la sdb6 con swap e sotto ancora c'è scritto spazio libero 1MB
<krabador> geolux, se pc con uefi abilitato, grub deve finire nella partizione efi
<krabador> geolux, cosa dice il menu a tendina del boot loader?
<cristian_c> geolux: gparted , se non ll parted dell'installer, ti mostra tranquillamente il tipo di tabella
<cristian_c> e anche sudo parted -l lo fa
<geolux> krabador, quale tendina? su sdb5 dove ho scelto ext4? sulla sdb6 con swap o quella successiva con 1MB di spazio libero?
<krabador> 19:00  devo andare
<krabador> geolux, nella schermata delle partizioni di "altro"
<krabador> sotto
<krabador> c'è un menu a tendina.
<krabador> di destinazione del boot loader
<geolux> ahhhh
<geolux> ok
<geolux> ci sono loda quella da 3TB, ma è un altro HD, poi
<geolux> sda2
<cristian_c> geolux: fa una foto, prr favore
<cristian_c> *per
<geolux> yes
<geolux> subito
<cristian_c> geolux: quindi hai uefi disabilitato, sicuro?
<Simone> Buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | Simone
<ubot-it> Simone: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<geolux> era su sdb5
<geolux> sto cercando di mandarti la foto
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, si collegata a lettore esterno funziona
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, non lo so che driver usa il lettore integrato ...spetta
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: che driver usa il lettore interno?
<krabador> geolux, se uefi è disabilitato, il bootloader (grub) deve andare nel disco , e non in  partizione
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: non è una risposta difficile, dopo anni di permanenza
<Snyx> buonasera, qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore
<Snyx> è la prima volta che installo ubuntu
<krabador> geolux, nel disco settato per partire in boot come prima periferica
<krabador> Snyx, se non chiedi, non sai
<geolux> krabador, quindi direttamente in sdb ATA Samsung SSD 850 ?????
<Snyx> vorrei sapere come si cambia la lingua del sistema operativo, ho scaricato il language pack
<Snyx> ma poi non me lo fa selezionare
<cristian_c> geolux: la swap non la fare su ssd
<cristian_c> se il tuo intento è installare il sistema su ssd
<cristian_c> Snyx: e come l'hai scaricato?
<geolux> cristian_c allora
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | Snyx
<ubot-it> Snyx: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<Snyx> dal pannello di controllo di ubuntu
<geolux> io voglio sostituire Debian che è su sdb5 con Ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, questo è il lettore description: SD Host controller
<Mr_Pan>                 product: R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter
<Mr_Pan>                 vendor: Ricoh Co Ltd
<Mr_Pan>                 physical id: 0.2
<cristian_c> Snyx: sentiti pure libero di leggere le istruzioni alle guide linkate
<Mr_Pan> ma non riesco a capire che driver sta utilizzando
<Snyx> si ho fatto la procedura che mi hai mandato @ubot-it
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: lspci e lsusb
<Snyx> ma non lo installa lo stesso
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: con quale dei due esce?
<Snyx> addirittura ho disinstallato la lingua inglese
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, con lspci .  15:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)
<cristian_c> Snyx: sei andato in supporto lingue?
<geolux> cristian_c Debian aveva la swap su sdb6 e poi uno spazio libero da 1MB
<Snyx> si cristian
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: lspci -nnk
<cristian_c> Snyx: e poi che hai fatto?
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, 15:00.2 SD Host controller [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter [1180:0822] (rev 21)
<Mr_Pan> 	Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad W500 [17aa:20c8]
<Mr_Pan> 	Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci
<Mr_Pan> 	Kernel modules: sdhci_pci
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: perfetto, quindi nient4 usb
<Snyx> ho selezionato install/remove language
<Mr_Pan> ho visto ora su internet che è un controller "problematico"
<Snyx> ed ho selezionato la lingua italiana
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: ik che può voler dire che il pin sulla sd o micro-sd
<Snyx> dopo di che ho disinstallato la lingua inglese
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: relativo al protocollo di comunicazione via sd, è danneggiato
<Snyx> adesso vedo la lingua italiana ma no nme la fa selezionare
<cristian_c> *sia danneggiato
<Snyx> ho anche cambiato regione
<Snyx> e fuso orario
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, ok ...
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: che su quelle micro schedine è qualcosa di prevedibilmente non infrequente
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: quindi, preparati a usarla solo su usb
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, ma la scheda su un altro lettore esterno funziona senza problemi
<Mr_Pan> quindi il problema è "interno" ...
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> mi metto l'anima in pace e ciao :D
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, thanks
<cristian_c> Snyx: la lingua inglese non va disinstallata
<cristian_c> Snyx: semmai andava portato l'italiano al primo posto
<Snyx> ho provato perchè nopn mi faceva selezionare quella italiana rimaneva in grigio chiaro
<Snyx> adesso l'inglese lo rimetto
<cristian_c> Snyx: ma dov'è che l'interfaccia non era localizzata?
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/111089
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: non hai capito
<Snyx> cristian_c: perdonami che intendi per interfaccia no localizzata?
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: su lettori esterni in usb funziona
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: anche in quelli interni, ma collegati sempre internamente a usb
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: ma se quel pin è rotto, potra usare solo una comunicazione usb
<cristian_c> ecco perché su sdhci non va e su usb-storage sì
<Mr_Pan> ok
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: è un'ipotesi ma è successo anche a me con qualche microsd
<cristian_c> che #ssofragggili
<cristian_c> Snyx: non tradotta in italiano
<geolux> cristian_c come faccio ad allegarti lo screen?
<Snyx> tutto il sistema è in inglese
<Snyx> menù
<Snyx> programmi
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: comunque dipende molto dalla versione del protocollo sd usato su ubuntu e dal tipo di schedina (hc, xc, ecc..)
<cristian_c> !image | geolux
<ubot-it> geolux: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> Snyx: apri dal menu delle impostazioni  → supporto lingue
<Snyx> akis24: fatto
<akis24> Snyx: al primo posto che lingua hai ?
<Snyx> solo italiano inglese l'ho eliminato
<geolux> http://prntscr.com/bfwu9a
<cristian_c> Snyx: intanto reinstalla l'inglese perché non tutti i software sono localizzati
<cristian_c> al 100%
<Snyx> ok
<Snyx> adesso lo faccio
<geolux> ""the partition table format in use on your disks normally requires you to create a separate partition for boot loader code. This partition should be marked for use as a "Reserved BIOS boot area" and should be at least 1MB size. Note that this is not the same as a partition mounted on /boot "
<geolux> cristian_c se vado avanti mi segnala questo problema. Come devo procedere?
<Snyx> lo sto reinstallando
<Snyx> daccapo
<Snyx> tanto è una macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> geolux: sdb6 (la swap),, non ti serve su ssd
<cristian_c> geolux: devi controllare che uefi sia o meno attivo sul tuo pc
<cristian_c> geolux: se non lo è prova ad installare su /dev/sdb
<geolux> come faccio a controllare?
<cristian_c> cioè all'inizio del disco ssd
<geolux> asp che si è bloccato, dammi due minuti che riparto
<cristian_c> geolux: intanto vedi se è gpt il disco sda
<cristian_c> geolux: nei modi spiegati prima, esempio: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> geolux: e guarda anche nel bios
<geolux> asp asp
<cristian_c> !uefi | geolux
<ubot-it> geolux: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> !installazione | geolux
<ubot-it> geolux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
 * Snyx sta installando
<cristian_c> geolux: prima di agire, dai un'occhiata alla documentazione linkata
<geolux> ok
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, grazie la userò con lettore esterno :D
<Snyx> Ciao ragazzi grazie appena ho modo mi riaffaccio buona serata a tutti
<VespaLongo> Salve ragazzi..sono nuovissimo in ubuntu..e ho gia trovato due gravi ostacoli. Il.primo non riesco ad abilitare la penna wify(sitecom n150) e non posso avvalermi dell'ethernet. Come posso fare? Smarrito anche il cd windows.
<VespaLongo> Secondo: ho partizionati con windows 10 ma all'avvio parte ubuntu diretto..senza chiedermi quale tra i due voglio eseguire. ( installazione di win 10 precedente a quella di ubuntu ).
<VespaLongo> Ubuntu versione 16.04 ( pc cpu i7, 8gb ram, SG geforcegtx 750l
<VespaLongo> Spero possiate aiutarmi
<VespaLongo> Sono nuovissimo, problema: installazione wifi con sitecom n150
<VespaLongo> Scomparsa oreceeente partizione win 10, nn mi chiede quale delle due lanciare all'avvio help
<VespaLongo> Ubuntu 16.04
<VespaLongo> Mail nemesi.longo@gmail.com
<VespaLongo> Please rispondete per email, chat scompare se cambio pagina. Grazie :)
<iodio68> ciao a tutti
<iodio68> ma il file xorg per impostare il video e' vero che non esiste piu'?
<iodio68> vabbe continuo a googlare, ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-14
<Peppe94> Salve a tutti, posso installare una versione di ubuntu su un tablet?
<zLarth> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di supporto riguardo un problema con la connessione via cavo
<ExPBoy> !chiedi | zLarth
<ubot-it> zLarth: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<zLarth> Ieri ho deciso di installare ubuntu 16.04 LTS sul mio fisso, che non ha nessun supporto per la connessione wireless, quindi utilizzo quella via cavo. La connessione viene rilevata, ma quando provo ad utilizzare internet, non mi è possibile accedere a nessun sito. Ho un laptop, sul quale ho voluto provare a vedere se lì funzionasse con il wifi, e no
<zLarth> n ho alcun tipo di problema
<Carlin0> zLarth, se fai nel terminale ping -c 3 google.com
<Carlin0> risponde ?
<zLarth> ricevo "unknown host google.com"
<ExPBoy> eh
<Carlin0> e invece ping -c 3 216.58.198.14
<zLarth> network is unreachable
<Carlin0> sei sicuro che la scheda ethernet funzioni zLarth ?
<zLarth> Si, ho installato ubuntu in dual con windows 10, e lì non ho alcun tipo di problema
<ExPBoy> magari è il cavo, puoi usarne uno diverso?
<ExPBoy> ah allora è diverso
<zLarth> Non sono molto informato, ma potrei aver bisogno di drivers?
<ExPBoy> non penso
<Carlin0> no zLarth la scheda ethernet di solito viene rilevata
<ExPBoy> prova a editare resolv.conf
<Carlin0> zLarth, hai installato su partizione ?
<ExPBoy> e mettilo su pastebin
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> che scheda ethernet è?
<zLarth> Ho utilizzato l'opzione "Install alongside windows 10", non ho fatto nulla, manualmente
<zLarth> La scheda ethernet è inclusa nella scheda madre, che è una Gigabyte GA 970A-UD3P
<zLarth> Che comandi utilizzo per editare resolv.conf? E come faccio a visualizzare l'hardware precisamente, in modo da poter rispondere correttamente a glpiana
<glpiana> zLarth, per vedere la scheda: lspci | grep -i ethernet
<zLarth> RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<glpiana> zLarth, dammi l'output del comando lsmod         su pastebin
<zLarth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17320217/
<glpiana> zLarth, ma adesso come sei collegato?
<zLarth> Con un portatile, ho copiato l'output su un file di testo e l'ho spostato su una chiavetta, per poi caricarlo su pastebin
<glpiana> zLarth, hai detto che non va nemmeno il wifi?
<zLarth> No, il wifi funziona correttamente, l'unico problema è la connessione via cavo
<geolux> Buongiorno a tutti
<geolux> ho installato Ubuntu sulla nuova Workstation e non riesco ad installare i driver Nvidia
<gigirock> zLarth, che problema ?
<gigirock> geolux, cosa hai installato su cosa e come
<zLarth> Non mi è possibile utilizzare internet via cavo
<geolux> "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<geolux>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<geolux> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<geolux>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<geolux>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<gigirock> zLarth, quando attacchi il 'cavo'  ti viene segnalata la connessione ?
<geolux> rieccomi
<geolux> mi dice che X server è in uso, chiedendomi di uscire
<Carlin0> !paste | geolux
<ubot-it> geolux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock> geolux, non pastare troppe righe che il bot ti butta fuori
<zLarth> Si, dopo qualche minuto sulla parte in alto a destra dello schermo appaiono due frecce, una verso l'alto e una verso il basso
<geolux> non trovo il modo x continuare
<geolux> si infatti l'ho notato
<zLarth> Ma non mi è comunque possibile accedere a internet
<gigirock> zLarth, allora per prima cosa disabilita il modo ipv6
<zLarth> Imposto su "Ignora" ?
<gigirock> bravo zLarth
<gigirock> poi zLarth che dns  e' impostato ?
<geolux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17320283/
<zLarth> Non c'è alcun DNS, se intendi dire quelli visibili su ipv4
<gigirock> geolux, ok ma quale driver vuoi caricare ? quello scaricato da nvidia ?
<geolux> si
<zLarth> Il metodo impostato su ipv4 è "Automatico (DHCP)", a proposito
<gigirock> zLarth, ipv4 e' impostato su 'automatico' ?
<gigirock> zLarth, c'e' un server dhcp in rete ?
<gigirock> geolux, hai installato la 1604 ?
<geolux> si gigirock devo installare quello ufficiale, perchè ho tre GTX970 da far funzionare in SLI
<zLarth> Scusami gigirock, ma non so cosa sia, quindi suppongo di no
<gigirock> geolux, esagerato !
<gigirock> zLarth, 6 a casa collegato al modem dell'adsl ?
<zLarth> Si
<geolux> si gigirock ho installato l'ultima disponibile ... beh si per i lavori che faccio mi servono
<gigirock> geolux, ma ti risulta che i driver con ubuntu non permettano tali configurazioni ?
<geolux> gigirock il programma, nelle preferenze opengl, dovrebbe vedere tre schede e invece non le vede
<gigirock> geolux, ma adesso che driver hai ?
<glpiana> zLarth, con versioni di ubuntu precedenti funzionava?
<zLarth> È la prima volta che utilizzo ubuntu, ma posso scaricare una versione precedente e avviarla in live
<geolux> gigirock quelli caricati in automatico da ubuntu
<glpiana> zLarth, mmm... piuttosto, puoi collegare il pc in wifi adesso?
<gigirock> geolux, allora lancia aggiornamenti-software una delle linguette e' driver aggiuntivi e vedi cosa ti propone
<zLarth> No, non posso
<geolux> gigirock sei riuscito a leggere l'errore che sagnala l'istalazione del driver Nvidia?
<glpiana> zLarth, avrai modo di farlo?
<gigirock> geolux, si...
<zLarth> No, dovrei acquistare una scheda di rete wireless
<zLarth> Ma su un altro laptop con sopra la stessa versione di ubuntu il wifi funziona correttamente
<glpiana> zLarth, prima avevi detto: <zLarth> No, il wifi funziona correttamente, l'unico problema è la connessione via cavo
<gigirock> zLarth, che confusione adesso su quale tipo di pc e modello hai il problema ?
<glpiana> zLarth, non ha scheda wifi sto pc? è un fisso o un portatile?
<zLarth> Il problema è su un fisso
<zLarth> Non ha un modello, l'ho assemblato io
<zLarth> Ma il wifi funziona perchè ho anche un laptop sul quale ho installato ubuntu e non ho problemi
<gigirock> geolux, una volta che hai caricato i driver nvidia devi dare sudo nvidia-xconf --sli=On
<gigirock> zLarth, adesso 6 sul portatile che non ha problemi ?
<zLarth> No, su un altro portatile, ma posso prendere anche quello, se può aiutare
<geolux> si gigirock ... il problema è appunto caricarlo :) cmq sto provando da "aggiornamenti software" come mi hai consigliato
<gigirock> zLarth, penso che sia solo un problema di configurazione dei parametri TCP/IP ma non possiamo andare a casaccio
<glpiana> zLarth, quando hai installato, da media di installazione la rete andava?
<zLarth> glpiana intendi dire sulla live?
<glpiana> sì
<zLarth> Se si, no, non andava neanche in live
<ExPBoy> zLarth, e hai installato ugualmente?
<glpiana> zLarth, hai anche windows su questo pc?
<glpiana> ExPBoy, evidentemente :D
<ExPBoy> eh
<zLarth> Si, ho installato in dual
<zLarth> E su windows funziona correttamente
<glpiana> zLarth, in un terminale scrivi: route         e metti l'output su pastebin
<zLarth> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17320421/
<glpiana> zLarth, sudo rmmod r8169          se guito da sudo modprobe r8169
<glpiana> zLarth, poi scrivi: dmesg | tail       e metti su pastebin
<zLarth> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17320472/
<glpiana> zLarth, dai di nuovo route, ma non stare a copiare l'output, dimmi solo se è identico a prima o se è cambiato
<zLarth> È uguale
<gigirock> vado giu'....
<glpiana> zLarth, torna su network manager, vai nella scheda ipv4
<cristian_c> zLarth: sicuro di aver disattivato iov6?
<glpiana> zLarth, dove leggi automatico, scegli automatico solo indirizzi ip
<glpiana> zLarth, nel campo dns, che ora puoi compilare, scrivi: 8.8.8.8
<cristian_c> [ 4124.029447] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp3s0: link becomes ready
<cristian_c> evidentemete...
<cristian_c> +n
<zLarth> Si, ipv6 è disattivato
<cristian_c> zLarth: ma il modem lo pinghi?
<zLarth> glpiana fatto, si è disconnesso, è normale?
<cristian_c> zLarth: ping -c5 192.168.1.1
<zLarth> Prima mi era stato indicato di pingare 216.58.198.14, e ricevevo "network is unreachable"
<cristian_c> zLarth: e il modem?
<glpiana> zLarth, sudo systemctl restart network-manager.service
<glpiana> cristian_c, poi te lo lascio, è che abbiamo messo i dns ed è meglio riavviare illservizio
<cristian_c> ahhh
<zLarth> Okay glpiana, fatto
<cristian_c> comunque, non c'era nessun gateway, in route -n
<cristian_c> nel paste
<glpiana> zLarth, ora segui cristian_c
<zLarth> Va bene
<cristian_c> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17320421/
<zLarth> Non si connette più
<cristian_c> zLarth: esattamene, puoi elencare tutte le modifiche che hai fatto alla configurazionr di rete?
<zLarth> Passa qualche secondo con l'icona "lampeggiante" e poi da il messaggio "disconnesso, si è ora fuori rete", e si ripete
<cristian_c> zLarth: se ci posti anche le schermate del network manager, sarebbe ok
<zLarth> Dunque, ho disabilitato ipv6 e ho aggiunto 8.8.8.8 ai dns
<zLarth> Come posto gli screenshot?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<zLarth> Okay, mi ci vorrà un po'
<zLarth> Che shortcut utilizzo per fare uno screenshot?
<cristian_c> zLarth: stamp
<zLarth> L'ultimo screenshot, quello sulle impostazioni di sicurezza, non viene caricato, non idea del motivo, ma è disattivato in ogni caso
<cristian_c> zLarth: va beh, vediamo il resto
<zLarth> https://imgur.com/a/iKeAJ
<cristian_c> zLarth: vediamo le altre
<zLarth> Quali altre?
<zLarth> L'album include tutte le schermate tranne "Sicurezza"
<cristian_c> ahhh, scusa, ho visto solo la prima
<cristian_c> zLarth: 'richiedere  indirizzo ipv4 per completare  questa connessione'
<zLarth> Devo mettere la spunta?
<cristian_c> zLarth: sì
<cristian_c> sulla scheda ipv4, naturalmente
<zLarth> Okay, il problema è che adesso non riesce proprio a connettersi
<zLarth> Sempre lo stesso loop di prima : alcuni secondi a caricare e poi "Disconnesso, si è ora fuori rete"
<cristian_c> zLarth: dmesg | pastebinit
<geolux> buongiorno
<geolux> rieccomi qua
<geolux> ho installato il driver Nvidia ufficale e non quello open, perchè mi occorre abilitare lo SLI
<geolux> ma quando edito: nvidia-xconfig --sli=on
<geolux> mi segnala questo errore:
<geolux> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<geolux> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<geolux> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'
<zLarth> cristian_c scusami per il tempo ma sto avendo dei problemi con la chaivetta sulla quale passo il testo
<zLarth> geolux utilizza pastebin, non penso si possa scrivere così
<geolux> grazie cristian_c
<geolux> http://pastebin.com/CaZynkKT
<cristian_c> geolux: un attimo
<cristian_c> zLarth: non ti preoccupare, risolvi tranquillamente
<zLarth> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17320789/
<cristian_c> viene ripetuto questo messaggio: r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link up
<cristian_c> zLarth: digita: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> geolux: con sudo
<cristian_c> lo stesso comando di prima, ma con sudo
<cristian_c> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<cristian_c> geolux: senza sudo non ha i permessi per scrivere in quella cartella
<geolux> cristian_c avevo provato anche con Sudo
<geolux> asp
<cristian_c> geolux: ennò
<cristian_c> non può dare quel messaggio con sudo
<geolux> http://pastebin.com/gfM8S3tB
<geolux> cristian_c questo è con sudo
<cristian_c> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<cristian_c> come vedi, l'ha fatto...
<cristian_c> geolux: a questo punto
<cristian_c> come ti era stato già detto, apri la configirazione di nvidia
<cristian_c> intendo da interfaccia gratica
<cristian_c> e imposta una delle modalità sli disponibili
<geolux> ok asp vediuamo
<cristian_c> mi pare krabador avesse detto che ce ne sono 4
<geolux> come si apre l'interfaccia grafica di Nvidia?
<cristian_c> geolux: mi pare: sudo nvidia-config
<cristian_c> ma non mi ricordo visto che non ho una nvidia ora
<geolux> ok asp che cerco
<cristian_c> geolux: sudo nvidia-settings
<cristian_c> l'hai provato?
<cristian_c> geolux: poi se guardi il log di ieri, forse krabador ti ha detto pure quello
<geolux> nvidia-setting
<peppe7> ciao a tutti,dopo l'installazione di ubuntu 16.04 su lenovo x220, succede una strana cosa,sono collegato al wifi via wireless ma non vedo le reti wifi nell'icona delle wifi anziche  apparire il segnale appaiono le due frecce ( una verso l'alto l'altra verso il basso) come se fossi collegato con il cavo
<cristian_c> geolux: ma con sudo
<gigirock> geolux, una volta che hai caricato i driver nvidia devi dare sudo nvidia-xconf --sli=On
<cristian_c> gigirock: l'ha giò fatto
<geolux> si infatti
<geolux> allora
<cristian_c> ora deve impostare quale sli
<geolux> diciamo che Blender riconosce le 3 GPU (Cudo), mentre un altro programma (si chiama Photoscan) nelle preferenze OpenCL dovrebbe riconoscere le tre GPU, mentre è vuoto
<geolux> quindi in realtà potrebbe essere un problema di OpenCL?
<geolux> cristian_c gigirock cosa ne pensate?
<geolux> ho dovuto refreshare
<ExPBoy> e io ho fatto pipì :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> peppe7: magari controlla la configurazione nel network manager
<peppe7> cristian_c, dove lo trovo ?
<cristian_c> peppe7: tramite l'icona nel pannello
<cristian_c> modifica
<cristian_c> 'modifica connessioni'
<peppe7> cristian_c, cosa devo modificare?
<cristian_c> nulla
<cristian_c> solo controlle la configurazione
<cristian_c> *controllare
<peppe7> cristian_c,in wifi la rete c'è
<cristian_c> peppe7: quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> peppe7: iwconfig | pastebinit
<Idraaa> ciao a tutti, qualè il canale di chat ubuntu?
<glpiana> !chat | Idraaa
<ubot-it> Idraaa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Idraaa> glpiana, grazie
<Idraaa> glpiana, all'apertura di ubuntu mi chiede se voglio aggiornarlo al 16. qualcosa. Da quello che ho sentito su questa chat è molto pesante, come faccio a capire se mi conviene farlo o no?
<peppe7> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17321970/
<cristian_c> peppe7: come hai detto, sembra #tuttapposto
<peppe7> cristian_c, appunto ma non vedo le reti wifi
<cristian_c> peppe7: ma sei comunque già connesso già alla tua
<cristian_c> quindi?
<cristian_c> -già
<peppe7> cristian_c, se vado fuori casa con un'altro wifi che non è il mio non posso collegarmi
<glpiana> Idraaa, non è più pesante della versione 15.10
<Idraaa> glpiana, come faccio a capire che verione ho?
<cristian_c> peppe7: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<glpiana> Idraaa, beh, a parte fare un piccolo sforzo mnemonico pensando al momento in cui hai fatto l'installazione, puoi scrivere in un terminale: lsb_release -a
<Idraaa> glpiana, hai ragione, grazie
<peppe7> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17322139/
<cristian_c> peppe7: (cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sourcrs.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> scusa, errore
<cristian_c> peppe7: (cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> questo è giusto
<peppe7> cristian_c, con la parentesi?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> tutto insieme
<peppe7> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17322233/
<cristian_c> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 16.04 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Release amd64 (20160420.1)]/ xenial main restricted 2 # deb cdrom:[Linux Mint 17.3 _Rosa_ - Release amd64 20151128]/ xenial main restricted 3 # deb cdrom:[Linux Mint 17.3 _Rosa_ - Release amd64 20151128]/ trusty contrib main non-free
<cristian_c> ah, bene, non è manco ubuntu
<DarkFighterLuke> ciao a tutti
<DarkFighterLuke> avrei bisogno di una mano con il settaggio di un AP ad-hoc, mi potete aiutare?
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, spiega che problemi incontri e cosa stai facendo. chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<DarkFighterLuke> allora, siccome l'AP è abbastanza lontano riesco a connettermi solo col pc, quindi vorrei che il pc funzionasse da range extender, ovvero da ripetitore wifi. Dispongo di due antenne: quella interna del pc con la quale mi connetto all'AP e una usb che vorrei usare per ripetere il segnale. Come faccio?
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, anzitutto bisogna capire se il modulo che gestisce la scheda wifi sa farla andare come hotspot
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, scrivi: lsusb      e copia qui la riga relativa alla penna wifi
<DarkFighterLuke> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0df6:003e Sitecom Europe B.V. WL-343 Wireless USB Adapter 150N X1
<DarkFighterLuke> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<DarkFighterLuke> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<DarkFighterLuke> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 5986:0149 Acer, Inc
<DarkFighterLuke> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<DarkFighterLuke> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<DarkFighterLuke> crash scusatemi
<glpiana> no, hai incollato troppe righe
<DarkFighterLuke> ah perfetto, in ogni caso con quel comando dovrei vedere il modulo wifi collegato con usb giusto?
<glpiana> <DarkFighterLuke> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0df6:003e Sitecom Europe B.V. WL-343 Wireless USB Adapter 150N X1
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, no, vedi la periferica
<DarkFighterLuke> quella è la usb wifi
<DarkFighterLuke> ok
<DarkFighterLuke> ora che devo fare glpiana?
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, allora, in teoria puoi creare l'hotapot wifi dal gestore delle connessioni di rete, network manager
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, una volta aperto network manager, vai su aggiungi e scegli wifi, quindi "crea"
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, a quel punto, dove vedi client, scegli hotspot o ad-hoc a seconda di quello che vuoi creare e lo configuri
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, qui trovi spiegato come fare l'hotspot: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/3-ways-create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu/
<DarkFighterLuke> no aspetta glpiana, ho cliccato sul più nel network manager e mi fa scegliere solo VPN
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, tasto destro sull'icona di network manager -> modifica connessioni
<DarkFighterLuke> ok grazie mille
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, qui per l'ad-hoc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<DarkFighterLuke> glpiana, che differenze ci sono tra ad-hoc e hotspot?
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, non ne ho idea :D
<DarkFighterLuke> ok ora googlo
<DarkFighterLuke> ma l'AP che viene generato è nascosto agli altri dispositivi?
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, boh, non ci sono opzioni al riguardo?. in ogni caso avrà una password di accesso
<DarkFighterLuke> niente, il mio telefono non vede la rete
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, l'hai fatta a 2,4 oa 5 GHz?
<DarkFighterLuke> 2,4 GHz
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, l'SSID l'hai messo?
<DarkFighterLuke> si
<DarkFighterLuke> ho seguito la guida che mi hai linkato
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, da telefono hai porvato ad aggiungerla manualmente?
<mar88> salve a tuttu
<mar88> tutti
<DarkFighterLuke> glpiana, ho provato sia ad aggiungerla manualmente che a connetermi ad una nascosta, ma niente
<mar88> ho problemi con addobe flash su firefox e chronium
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, visto che hai due schede wifi, hai provato anche con l'altra?
<DarkFighterLuke> mar88: http://www.aranzulla.it/come-installare-flash-player-ubuntu-925762.html?rld=0.24055539217849597
<glpiana> !flash | mar88
<ubot-it> mar88: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, per favore non postare guide esterne
<DarkFighterLuke> scusami non lo sapevo glpiana
<DarkFighterLuke> in ogni caso, ho provato anche con l'altra scheda e mi vede la rete (al momento aperta), ma non si connette
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, allora temo sia una questione di moduli (driver) che, quantomeno per la usb,. non sono in grado di far fare alla scheda da access point
<DarkFighterLuke> mhhh, potrei provare a fare il contrario e vedere se almeno il metodo funziona, no?
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, il contrario? cioè?
<DarkFighterLuke> glpiana, ovvero posso provare a connettermi alla rete con la chiavetta e a fare l'hotspot col pc
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, hai detto che non riesci comunque a connetterti, o ho capito male?
<DarkFighterLuke> glpiana, allora, al momento sono connesso all'ap con la scheda interna e con la chiavetta wifi creo un mio ap wifi che trasmette internet della rete a cui sono connesso con quella interna
<DarkFighterLuke> ho provato con il cellulare a connettermi con la rete settata in questo modo e il cellulare non vede in alcun modo l'ap creato da me con la chiavetta wifi
<DarkFighterLuke> se invece provassi a connettermi all'ap(originale) con la chiavetta wifi e a creare il mio ap(il ripetitore) con la scheda wifi interna?
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, prova
<DarkFighterLuke> glpiana, appena finito di provare, niente, non la vedono neanche così
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, http://askubuntu.com/questions/490950/create-wifi-hotspot-on-ubuntu prova a creare l'hotspot invece della ad-hoc
<DarkFighterLuke> glpiana, ho provato ad andare in Impostazioni di Sistema>Rete e da lì alla dicitura wireless relativa alla chiavetta ho fatto crea hotspot. nella finestra visualizzata c'era scritto che se era disponibile un'altra rete wifi sarebbe stata l'internet dell'hotspot
<DarkFighterLuke> ho attivato l'hotspot e mi ha creato una rete protetta con una chiave wep con il nome del mio account utente ubuntu, il problema è che continua a non essere rilevabile dagli altri dispositivi
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, non so come altro aiutarti
<DarkFighterLuke> ok grazie lo stesso, glpiana, comunque l'ultima guida che mi hai linkato riguarda chi usa chiavette internet
<DarkFighterLuke> con la sim
<glpiana> DarkFighterLuke, no, riguarda l'hotspot wifi, anche se il tizio cita la sua chiavetta
<Papaduja> buongiorno belleze, ho un problema con  la lts 16.04... non mi fa partire l'ubuntu software center...why??
<Cash2> Ciao a tutti, sto configurando il server FTP con Ubuntu ma purtroppo non riesco a modificare la directory di default nel quale il server viene avviato
<Cash2> Qualcuno sa darmi due dritte su quale impostazione devo modificare?
<krabador> Cash2, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<Cash2> krabador: ho utilizzato quella guida per installarlo, ed infatti funziona, il problema è che mi consente l'accesso solo alla cartella Home, mentre io vorrei avere accesso a dei dischi esterni collegati
<krabador> "non riesco a modificare la directory di default nel quale il server viene avviato" ---> ?
<Cash2> krabador: si mi sono accorto che era un po' "no sense" quella frase ed infatti ho cercato di rimediare dopo dicendo che mi viene concesso l'accesso alla sola cartella home
<krabador> Cash2, allora, per montare dischi esterni, crea una cartella (o fa il collegamento alla cartella di montaggio) del disco esterno, nella home
<krabador> alla connessione al server, avrai poi la cartella col nome del disco, tra quelle disponibili
<Idraaa> qualè il canale della chat?
<Idraaa> !ubot.it
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubot.it'
<Idraaa> !ubot-it
<ubot-it> descrizione comandi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt ; voci presenti nel database: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci ; richiedere aggiunta voci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/DaAggiungere
<krabador> Idraaa, vedi cosa fa l'house music?
<krabador> !chat | Idraaa
<ubot-it> Idraaa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Idraaa> krabador, ti possino haha
<Idraaa> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Idraaa> lsb_release -a
<Idraaa> scusate
<Idraaa> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<geolux> Salve ragazzi, ho ripristinato le partizioni sulla SSD primario eliminando ubuntu ed ora lo sto installando su SDA secondario
<geolux> ho creato una partizione da 200mb ext4 con punto mount /
<geolux> giustamente mi chiede di una partizione swap
<geolux> come devo procedere? che una nuova partizione?
<krabador> geolux, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<krabador> geolux, http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<krabador> se hai problemi, chiedi.
<geolux> ok grazie
<geolux> leggo che l'ideale è creare una SWAP pari a circa il doppio della RAM. E' corretto?
<krabador> perchè dovrebbero mentire ? :D
<geolux> quindi avendo 64GB di RAM ho fatto una partizione da 200GB x Ubuntu ed una da 150GB di SWAP
<geolux> può andare?
<krabador> geolux, lascia perdere proprio la swaè
<krabador> swap
<krabador> con un coefficiente di ram cosi' alto.
<geolux> cioè? la faccio più piccola?
<krabador> non la fai proprio.
<krabador> la swap è una riserva di spaziod da dedicare quando la ram a disposizione viene correttamente allocata
<geolux> sicuro che non si rallenta per alcuni processi che richiedono l'utilizzo di moltissima RAM
<geolux> ?
<krabador> già con 4gb, allo stato attuale , si potrebbe lasciar perdere
<geolux> ok
<krabador> correttamente = completamente
<geolux> quindi quando mi segnala che manca la SWAP, vado avanti ugualmente?
<krabador> assolutamente si
<geolux> krabador mentre dove conviene allocare il "device per l'istallazione del boot loader"?
<krabador> geolux, se uefi abilitato,nella partizione efi
<krabador> se no, nel disco che parte in boot.
<krabador> disco,non partizione.
<geolux> ok
<geolux> quindi direttamente in "sda" e non in "sda1" o "sda2" giusto?
<krabador> yes
<manuel9555> salve ho un problema legato al wifi sul mio portatile, ubuntu non riconosce forse la scheda di rete che posso fare?
<krabador> manuel9555, attaccarti ad un cavo lan con questo ubuntu, conetterti qui
<krabador> aprire il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> invio
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> invio
<manuel9555> putroppo nemmeno con il cavo smbra funzionare internet
<geolux> krabador, da quando ieri ho provato ad installare ubuntu su SSD primario insieme a win, mi si è rallentato notevolmente l'avvio del bios alla partenza
<geolux> ti viene in mente qualche operazione che ha potuto causare questa cosa?
<krabador> manuel9555, incollare qui l'output del comando, che , se non puoi connetterti ad internet, devi postare comunque qui , in qualche modo
<geolux> anche ora che ho totalmente preinstallato win, la partenza del BIOS è molto ma molto lenta rispetto all'altro ieri
<krabador> geolux, "il bios" non viene toccato in alcun modo dall'installazione
<geolux> e lo so
<manuel9555> ora provo
<geolux> ma il problema però c'è
<krabador> geolux, "il problema c'è" ---> non riguarda questo canale in alcun modo
<geolux> krabador "pure questo è vero" ;)
<geolux> grazie krabador ... a presto
<krabador> de nada
<krabador> goodluck
<newOne> buonasera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | newOne
<ubot-it> newOne: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<newOne> :9
<newOne> :)
<geolux> buonasera a tutti
<geolux> ho finito di reinstallare Ubuntu
<geolux> ma mi ritrovo lo stesso problema che avevo prima di rifare tutta la procedura
<geolux> all'avvio, quando compare la schermata per inserire la password, il mouse e la tastiera sono bloccati per qualche secondo, senza dare risposta
<geolux> quando si sblocca e inserisco la pass, il sistema parte ma segnala un errore di sistema
<krabador> geolux, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<geolux> mai successo?
<krabador> geolux, ls -la /var/crash | pastebinit
<geolux> ora sto facendo tutti gli aggiornamenti da "aggiornamenti software"
<krabador> che è la prima cosa in assoluto da fare, prima di riportare bugs
<krabador> quando ha finito riavvia
<geolux> krabador pastebinit serve per logore il motivo del problema?
<krabador> serve per fare un link pastebin, con il risultato del comando di turno
<krabador> newOne, parla tranquillamente in canale
<geolux> krabador, ora all'avvio si è bloccato per qualche secondo come prima (quando lo avevo installato su virtualbox era più veloce) però poi non ha segnalato alcun errore
<geolux> cmq procedo con pastebinit
<newOne> nulla, voglio capire se sbaglio qualcosa io o ci sono altri problemi. Ho scaricato l'ultima versione di Ubuntu....creato una usb di boot con il file iso. All'avvio il notebook mi fa comparire la schermata nera con le possibili scelte (prova, installa Ubuntu ecc ecc) ma nel momento in cui scelgo una qualsiasi di queste si riavvia...cosa sbaglio?
<Carlin0> newOne,  con cosa hai creato la usb ?
<krabador> newOne, elenca per favore , cpu, quantitativo di ram, scheda video, e se notebook o fisso .
<krabador> ok, niente "se notebook o fisso"
<newOne> universal usb installer
<newOne> @krabador è un i3  da 2,13ghz - 4gb di ram -  atiradeon hd 5430
<krabador> newOne, di che versione di ubuntu stiamo parlando ?
<geolux> Krabador ecco il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/17335849/
<krabador> geolux, cat /var/crash/_usr_lib_unity-settings-daemon_unity-settings-daemon.108.crash | pastebinit
<newOne> krabador l'ho scaricata stamattina....
<newOne> la 16.04 TLS
<krabador> newOne, al momento qui dentro si supportano 12.04 15.10 14.04 e 16.04
<krabador> non è una domanda qualsiasi ;)
<krabador> !md5 | newOne
<ubot-it> newOne: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> controlla l'md5 della iso di cui hai fatto la pendrive
<krabador> newOne, il pc ha uefi ?
<geolux> krabador "Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura"
<krabador> geolux, hai copiato/incollato correttamente il comando ?
<geolux> devo farlo sotto sudo?
<krabador> si, sudo
<geolux> ok
<geolux> "Collegamento al server non riuscito: [Errno socket error] The write operation timed out"
<krabador> geolux, sudo apt-get install curl
<krabador> sudo cat /var/crash/_usr_lib_unity-settings-daemon_unity-settings-daemon.108.crash | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<geolux> krabador
<geolux> url: https://ptpb.pw/rkx-
<geolux> uuid: 4cd32b9c-4351-49f2-9ad0-4470ea31c01c
<krabador> solo il link , tranquillo
<krabador> geolux, hai cifrato la partizione home ?
<geolux> non credo krabador
<matadores> krabador ora a ubuntu 16.04 si possono installare i driver video ati?
<krabador> matadores, non si potrà mai fare, in 16.04, come spiegatoti abbondantemente al party di presentazione, con allegata documentazione a riguardo,e successivamente.
<matadores> mai??
<krabador> geolux, sudo lshw | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<geolux> eccolo krabador url: https://ptpb.pw/-ell
<geolux> url: https://ptpb.pw/-ell
<geolux> https://ptpb.pw/-ell
<krabador> geolux, una volta puo' andare :D
<geolux> :)
<krabador> geolux, allora, all'avvio, in corrispondenza della prima voce in alto del bootloader, premi il tasto "e" , ti posizioni a destra, dopo uno spazio delle parole "quiet splash" , digiti nolapic noapic , ti assicuri ci sia uno spazio con le parole successive, premi f10
<krabador> prima di farlo, controlla come stanno impostate le voci acpi, nel bios della scheda madfre
<geolux> krabador:
<geolux> - come faccio a riaprire questa chat dal macbook?
<krabador> dal sito
<krabador> chat.ubuntu-it.org
<geolux> per richiamare lo storico della conversazione?
<krabador> supporto tecnico
<krabador> !log | geolux
<ubot-it> geolux: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> ma gli ultimissimi messaggi ci mettono un po' ad apparire nel log
<geolux> allora ti richiamo e facciamo prima se mi ripeti le istruzioni
<geolux> krabador ci sono
<geolux> allora
<geolux> cosa dovrei controllare nel bios?
<krabador> geolux, controlla e riporta , per favore, le impostazionni acpi
<geolux> ok
<geolux> riavvio ed entro nel Bios allora
<krabador> bestia di pc che c'hai
<geolux> in che senso?
<krabador> se non ci giochi a DooM™ , ti banno a vita da qui
<geolux> ah ah ah ... ok allora ci gioco
<geolux> in realtà mi serve per lavoro e vorrei tanto farlo su linux e non su WIN, visto che provengo da Mac e
<geolux> ... VAFFAWIN lo odio
<krabador> geolux, potrebbero esserci alcune momentanee incompatibilità , con il kernel di ubuntu e qualcosa del tuo hardware
<geolux> sono nel BIOS .. valle a trovare l impostazioni APC
<krabador> impostazioni energetiche
<krabador> ACPI
<geolux> ACPI Setting
<geolux> Power LED
<geolux> Blinking
<krabador> cio' che riguarda acpi
<geolux> krabador in ACPI setting c'è scritto solo Power LED > Blinking
<geolux> krabador cosa dovrebbe esserci?
<ale2> sera
<krabador> !ciao | ale2
<ubot-it> ale2: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ale2> ciao krabador
<krabador> geolux, in base ad eventuali impostazioni , ci sono parametri che si possono usare , o possono essere necessari. Passa con la procedura del bootloader
<krabador> geolux, allora, all'avvio, in corrispondenza della prima voce in alto del bootloader, premi il tasto "e" , ti posizioni a destra, dopo uno spazio delle parole "quiet splash" , digiti nolapic noapic , ti assicuri ci sia uno spazio con le parole successive, premi f10
<krabador> questa, che non è un'impostazione permanente, ma solo un'impostazione per l'avvio che ci si appresta a fare
<geolux> fatto
<geolux> krabador ora cosa dovrei aspettarmi?
<krabador> vedi che fa
<geolux> premuto F10 per ora è fermo sulla purple screen
<geolux> krabador ... ma per curiosità ... per quanto tempo dovrei stare a guardare questa bella schermata viola?
<geolux> nulla di nuovo
<krabador> riavvia
<geolux> ma quindi senza "nolapic noapic"?
<krabador> geolux, prova solo noapic
<krabador> senza nolapic
<geolux> ma questa procedura a cosa servirebbe? in quei link hai individuato qualche problema?
<geolux> ora quell'errore non lo segnala più. All'avvio noto solo una partenza molto lenta con quel blocco temporaneo del mouse e tastiera
<krabador> geolux, "con quel blocco temporaneo del mouse e tastiera" ---> di questo , stiamo parlando, no ?
<krabador> hai provato solo noapic ?
<geolux> provo ora
<geolux> sempre allo stesso posto?
<krabador> geolux, possiamo ottimizzare i tempi ;) ?
<krabador> geolux, si
<geolux> io non riesco capire neanche cosa sia successo nell'avvio del bios della motherboard. Che cavolo fino a due giorni fa era una scheggia. Ora bisogna prendere il caffè
<krabador> geolux, hai toccato voci specifiche ?
<geolux> negativo e tra l'altro ora che sono rientrato ho "ripristinato le configurazioni di sistema"
<krabador> geolux, cosa ti è stato chiesto, all'avvio ?
<geolux> krabador fatto con solo "noapic" ma non è cambiato nulla. Non si è bloccato sulla schermata viola ma quel blocco del mouse e sul login persiste
<krabador> geolux, stessa procedura con acpi_osi="Windows 2000"
<geolux> quindi scrivo nello stesso posto "acpi_osi="Windows 2000""?
<krabador> geolux, si
<krabador> geolux, in caso di differenze , te le segnalo
<geolux> vediamo che succede
<devilzs> hi
<geolux> krabador NEGATIVO ... tutto ivariato
<geolux> krabador intanto i ringrazio per la pazienza, ma ti devo salutare.
<krabador> geolux, adieu. Nonostate alcune impostazioni da provare, è legato a ubuntu-greter / lightdm, e potrehbe essere momentaneo
<krabador> geolux, segnala se oltre quello, ci sono altri problemi
<geolux> però la questione più importante che dovrò risolvere è questa. Dopo aver installato i driver Nvidia proprietari Blender per esempio riconosce CUDA con le tre GPU
<geolux> mentre un'altro programma invece (si chiama Photoscan) non vede le tre GPU
<geolux> nelle sue preferenze (per accelerare notevolmente i processi) ha la possibilità di liberare una CPU per ogni GPU disponibile.
<geolux> questo con tre GPU su windows dimezza i tempi di elaborazione
<Idraaa> krabador, quando ubuntu mi si blocca su firefox, cè qualcosa come il ctrl+alt+canc ?
<geolux> le impostazioni sono da modificare nelle preferenze OpneCL del programma, ma in realtà non vede alcuna GPU da poter selezionare
<geolux> krabador questo problema è ancora più importante
<krabador> geolux, non devi spiegare i benefici dell'uso di schede in sli
<krabador> ma il loro uso , puo' essere drasticamente correlato ai singoli software
<geolux> certo però Photoscan lo utilizzano in molti su Linux
<krabador> ecco, e dove devi andare a guardare , allora?
<krabador> geolux, ti conveniva tirarlo fuori prima , questo discorso ...
<geolux> krabador in realtà la software house consiglia di disabilitare lo SLI
<geolux> si si ne possiamo parlare con calma
<geolux> grazie krabador a domani
<krabador> geolux, ciao, riporta una panoramica precisa, dell'attuale configurazione grafica
<krabador> non scordarti
<Idraaa> grade uno ad uno dell'islanda!
<krabador> Idraaa, ubuntu che si blocca come, concelandosi completamente ? In corrispondenza di quale/i operazione/i di firefox? installato in che disco, con quale scheda video, che monta quale driver ?
<Idraaa> krabador, non credo proprio di riuscire a recuperare queste informazioni. Si blocca solo quando uso firefox, il mouse si muove ma nessuna icona funziona
<krabador> Idraaa, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Idraaa, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> Idraaa, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> Idraaa, df -h | pastebinit
<Idraaa> krabador, 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati        http://paste.ubuntu.com/17341506/       http://paste.ubuntu.com/17341506/      http://paste.ubuntu.com/17341526/
<krabador> Idraaa, free | pastebinit
<Idraaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17341724/
<krabador> Idraaa, quanti blocchi di ram hai ?
<Idraaa> krabador, uno da 2gb
<Idraaa> ddr
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree | pastebinit
<krabador> hai avuto blocchi in questa sessione ?
<Idraaa> krabador, no, ma quando mi si blocca non mi fa fare proprio nulla, l'unica soluzione è riavviare
<Idraaa> si muove solo il mouse
<krabador> Idraaa, dei comandi di prima, manca il terzo
<Idraaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17341522/
<krabador> Idraaa, questa sessione è un riavvio dopo un blocco ?
<Idraaa> si
<Idraaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17342022/
<krabador> Idraaa, allora journalctl -b -1 | pastebinit
<Idraaa> Specifying boot ID has no effect, no persistent journal was found
<Idraaa> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> ti si è sempre bloccato, da quando hai installato ?
<Idraaa> si sempre, però è da un pò che non lo fa più
<Idraaa> sono connesso da un bel pò
<krabador> Idraaa, journalctl -k | pastebinit
<Idraaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17342147/
<krabador> ls -la /var/log/journal | pastebinit
<Idraaa> ls: impossibile accedere a '/var/log/journal': File o directory non esistente
<Idraaa> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> journalctl | pastebinit
<Idraaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17342287/
<krabador> Idraaa, allora, apri chromium, e mettiti ad usarlo corposamente
<Idraaa> google krome, mi sposi?
<Idraaa> krabador, un buon sito dove trovare software per ubuntu?
<Idraaa> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-15
<geolux> Buongiorno a tutti
<geolux> come posso fare ad installare la GUI del settaggio di Nvidia?
<akis24> geolux: quella sara' disponibile sul menu quando avrai installato i driver nvidia se disponibili
<akis24> !nvidia | geolux
<ubot-it> geolux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<moz> x
<geolux> si, infatti la ritrovo. Però è molto "scarna". Mentre (non vorrei sbagliare) in una precedente configurazione Ubuntu ricordo di aver installato altro.
<geolux> akis24 o @ubot-it per esempio come faccio a verificare l'attuale configurazione dello SLI e modificarlo?
<geolux> ho tre GTX 970 installate
<akis24> geolux: non riesco a capire che intendi  che intendi con " <geolux> ho tre GTX 970 installate " ?
<geolux> akis24su questa macchina ho installato 3 GPU (tre GTX970)
<geolux> e quidni vorrei capire/modificare le impostazioni SLI di Nvidia
<akis24> geolux: hai installato i driver nvidia si o no ?
<geolux> si
<geolux> però sulla GUI delle impostazioni non trovo lo SLI
<akis24> geolux: tutto quell oche c'è da configurare di solito è li .. non saprei dirti aspetta se arriva qualcuno esperto non vorrei dirti qualcosa di errato
<geolux> ok grazie
<akis24> geolux: entra in chat cosi ti passo qualcosa a riguardo delle domanda fatta prima  #ubuntu-it-chat
<geolux> facendo dei test di aggiornamento su OpenCL, ora non riesco a fare il login per accedere a Linux
<geolux> dopo il riavvio
<geolux> se scrivo la password tenta di entrare ma poi mi riporta sulla stessa pagina con nome utente e richiesta di pass
<glpiana> geolux, dai quanlche informazione su ciò che hai fatto
<gigirock> geolux, specialmente di cosa hai gia' fatto ieri con krabador
<geolux> gipiana visto che non posso accedere su Ubuntu, non ricordo i comandi di aggiornamento che ho fatto, in ogni caso era su librerie OpenCl
<geolux> gigirock le modifiche che abbiamo fatto ieri con Krabador erano per un altro problema e comunque stamattina era tutto OK
<geolux> io stavo cercando di risolvere invece un altro problema. Ossia che in un software le tre GPU Nvidia che ho su questa macchina non vengono riconosciute
<ExPBoy> ancora?
<ExPBoy> geolux, xenial ha problemi con le nvidia
<geolux> exBoy cosa/chi è xenial?
<ExPBoy> !xenial
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xenial'
<ExPBoy> urca
<ExPBoy> vabbhè 16.04 = xenial
<ExPBoy> geolux, ha problemi con una figurati con 3
<geolux> ahhh ok
<ExPBoy> comunque geolux  prima akis24 ti ha invitato in chat probabilmente aveva qualcosa da dirti
<geolux> Beh, però Blender sempre su questo OS le riconosce tutte e tre in CUDA
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<geolux> cavolo
<gigirock> geolux, e da nvidia-settings che cosa puoi fare ?
<geolux> bibirock, nulla di più
<ExPBoy> geolux, che vengano riconosciute non significa che poi riesca a gestirle
<geolux> si ma in Photoscan, non vede alcuna delle tre GPU
<ExPBoy> ok
<geolux> pensate che installare un UBUNTU più vecchio possa essere una soluzione?
<ExPBoy> geolux, prima di installare io fare delle prove
<gigirock> geolux, che risultato da' sudo nvidia-setting sli=on ?
<ExPBoy> farei
<geolux> ora il problema è che non parte Ubuntu
<geolux> sono fermo alla schermata di login
<geolux> e non va avanti
<gigirock> !info photoscan
<ubot-it> Package photoscan does not exist in xenial
<geolux> http://www.agisoft.com
<gigirock> geolux, ora , dopo che hai apportato quale modifica ? a quale schermata 6 fermo ?
<geolux> al login iniziale
<geolux> mi chiede la pasword
<geolux> scrivo password e mi richiede la password .... scrivo password e mi richiede la password ... scrivo password e mi richiede la password ... ecc. ecc.
<geolux> noto che la risoluzione video si è ridotta rispetto al 1920 impostato in precedenza
<gigirock> geolux, puoi entrare come guest ?
<geolux> gigirock negativo ... stessa cosa. Mi ribatte sul log
<gigirock> ok allora riavvia , quando hai davanti le righe del grub premi e e edita la riga del kernel aggiungendo nomodeset
<geolux> l'unica cosa che segnala quando tento di fare il log dovrebbero essere queste:
<geolux> scusate ma non dovuto rientrare
<geolux> avete ricevuto i messaggi che segnala?
<gigirock> no
<geolux> credo che durante il refresh della pagina di login i messaggi dovrebbero essere questi:
<geolux> recovering journal
<geolux> clean, 233739/12214272 files 2567223/48828125 block
<raaf> salve a tutti, mi sono da poco affacciato alla realtà linux, e nn riesco più a farne a meno, sto cercando un programma per scaricare musica, ma nn trovo nulla che mi convince. qualche indicazione?
<gigirock> raaf, la musica la componi o la ascolti, scaricarla e' illegale
<raaf> scusa volevo dire ascoltare e gestire
<raaf> on line
<gigirock> raaf, :) rhytmbox fa tutte quelle cose , altrimenti ci sono programmi specializzati.... per esempio gmusicbrowser e' ottimo per l'ascolto mentre ha dei limiti per quello che riguarda l'on line
<claudio191919919> Salve a tutti, vorrei chiedere un info ho un notebook hp 550 un po' datato ho installato xubuntu sopra e va benissimo. Secondo voi quale sistema operativo o derivate dovevo installare per queste caratteristiche tecniche? Mantengo xubuntu? http://www.hwdi.it/schede/NOTEBOOK%5CHP%5CNA948EA.PDF
<claudio191919919> non c'è nessuno?
<claudio191919919> salve
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | claudio191919919
<ubot-it> claudio191919919: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mr_Pan> claudio191919919, va bene xubuntu al limite potresti provare lubuntu ...
<Klippereight> ho scaricato virtualbox ma se premo installa non succede nulla, qualcuno sa come mai?
<krabador> puoi installarlo dal repository Ubuntu
<Klippereight> in questo modo risolvo? (non ci avevo provato perché vorrei evitare per ora di collegare il pc con ubuntu alla rete)
<glpiana> Klippereight, hai scaricato il pacchetto .deb dal sito?
<Klippereight> glpiana si!
<Klippereight> amd64.deb
<glpiana> Klippereight, probabile che non lo installi perchè mancano delle dipendenze. per quale motivo non lo colleghi alla rete?
<Klippereight> xche è qualche giorno che sono senza adsl e sono in hotspot col cell e ho pochi mb rimasti :)
<claudio191919919> mrpan grazie per il consiglio
<glpiana> Klippereight, allora rimanda a quando avrai l'adsl
<claudio191919919> meglio xubuntu o lubuntu?
<glpiana> claudio191919919, lubuntu è più leggera
<Klippereight> glpiana dunque funzionerà una volta collegato?
<glpiana> per il resto soo identiche
<claudio191919919> glpiana grazie
<glpiana> Klippereight, non vedo perchè non dovrebbe. ovvio prima dovrai installare tutti gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> Klippereight, dicci anche che errore ottieni adesso cercando di installare vbox
<Klippereight> glpiana nessun errore....clicco sul pacchetto e mi si apre la finestra con la descrizione ed il pulsante installa
<Klippereight> glpiana ma se clicco su installa
<Klippereight> non accade assolutamente nulla
<glpiana> Klippereight, se vuoi puoi provare da terminale, ma immagine che delle dipendenze le abbia per cui dubito che la cosa possa andare a buon fine
<Klippereight> glpiana proverò a collegarlo alla rete nel pomeriggio a casa di qualche amico e faccio fare gli aggiornamenti e poi vediamo
<Klippereight> glpiana ci ribecchiamo....graziee mille
<bobone> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/it/ch10s03.html seguendo questa guida al riavvio mi compare questo
<bobone> Welcome to emergency mode!... e non va avanti
<cristian_c> bobone:
<cristian_c> bobone: quelle istruzioni sono risalenti a 10 anni fa
<bobone> cristian_c e cosa faccio...
<cristian_c> bobone: puoi accedere al file che hai modificato?
<cristian_c> e anche alla copia di backup
<bobone> cristian_c come faccio ad accedere se non va avanti?
<cristian_c> bobone: e prima di tutto spiega quali schermate appaiono subito dopo l'accensione
<bobone> La scelta fra windows (che ho provato e funziona) e Ubuntu, dopo aver scelto Ubuntu c'è per qualche istante la schermata vuota viola e poi appare l'emergency mode
<cristian_c> bobone: molto semplicemente scegli ubuntu con modalità ripristino
<cristian_c> oppure opzionr avanzate
<cristian_c> bobone: una schermata del grub sarebbe gtadita
<bobone> Come faccio a mandarea foto?
<cristian_c> !image | bobone
<ubot-it> bobone: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bobone> Aspetta un secondo forse riesco
<bobone> Ok
<bobone> Sto caricando...
<bobone> http://prntscr.com/bgpmub questa è la schermata che ho ora
<cristian_c> bobone: e non puoi premere ctrl+d?
<cristian_c> bobone: e poi, t'avevo chiesto un'altra schermata, non questa
<bobone> Premendo ctrl d appare per un attimo la schermata"ubuntu" con i pallini di avvio ma poi torna subito al punto di prima
<cristian_c> bobone: posta la schermata del grub
<bobone> cristian_c se hai scritto qualcosa dopo la mia risposta su ctrl + d ti prego di riscriverla perché mi aveva disconnesso
<bobone> http://prntscr.com/bgpq4c cristian_c
<bobone> cristian_c spero sia questa l'immagine che ti serviva...
<bobone> Praticamente se premo per avviare ubuntu arrivo alla schermata della prima immagine
<cristian_c> mo guardo
<bobone> Non vorrei mettere inutilmente fretta ma fra poco avrei una videochiamata molto importante
<cristian_c> bobone: 'opzioni avanzate per ubuntu'
<bobone> cristian_c tranquillo comunque sei già molto gentile
<bobone> Devo mandare la foto di questo adesso?
<cristian_c> bobone: in quella schermata, seleziona modalità di ripristino
<cristian_c> poi shell di root
<cristian_c> bobone: ti ho solo scritto solo quello che dovrai fare, quando lo potrai fafr
<cristian_c> *fare
<bobone> La modalità di ripristino sarebbe recovery mode?
<cristian_c> sì
<bobone> Ok
<cristian_c> bobone: una  volta fatto il login nella shell di root, digita: cat /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> e posta una schermata
<bobone> Oddio si è incantato tutto mentre scrivevo
<bobone> Riprovo spegnendo forzatamente
<bobone> Nooo di nuovo
<bobone> E in più tutti i simboli della tastiera erano sflasati
<krabador> bobone, kernel precedente hai provato ?
<bobone> Cioè?
<cristian_c> bobone: non sono sfasati
<krabador> bobone, seconda opzione dall'alto di grub, e kernel precedente a quello in uso
<cristian_c> sono come su una tastiera americana
<bobone> Ora va
<bobone> Ma quindi come la faccio lo slash?
<cristian_c> bobone: va cosa?
<krabador> ma , se entri in recovery mode, mandi cat /etc/fstab , fai foto e posti qui la foto.
<bobone> La shell di root
<bobone> Ma non riesco a digitare la barra!!!!
<cristian_c> bobone: allora
<cristian_c> ù
<cristian_c> tasto ù
<krabador> bobone, loadkeys it
<cristian_c> o tasto ò
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<krabador> da console di root , di recovery
<krabador> ed evitiamo isteria qui dentro
<bobone> Ora sto caricando la foto
<bobone> Oddio si è riavviato e incantato di nuovo
<bobone> Per problemi di connessione ci sta mettendo molto a caricare la foto e sono stato disconnesso dal canale quindi per favore ripete gli ultimi messaggi a cui non ho risposto
<bobone> Qual'era l'altro sito per le immagini perché questo non funziona più
<bobone> Ooo ragazzi...
<krabador> !image | bobone
<ubot-it> bobone: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bobone> Grazie
<krabador> bobone, immagine che deve contenere il contenuto di cat /etc/fstab
<bobone> http://prntscr.com/bgpq4c
<cristian_c> beh
<cristian_c> hai ripostato il grub, se il mio br0wser non sta dando i numeri
<krabador> bobone, senti
<krabador> evitamo di perdere tempo tutti
<krabador> bobone, console di ripristino, cat /etc/fstab
<krabador> la foto deve essere di questo
<cristian_c> detto parecchi minuti fa
<krabador> e circa 3 volte
<krabador> inframezzate da spiegazioni
<krabador> se non ce la fai / ci sono problemi /non hai tempo
<krabador> torna quando puoi, ok ?
<bobone> http://imgur.com/EdpBOr7
<bobone> Scusate non sbaglierò più
<krabador> bobone, e che cosa avresti fatto, seguendo la guida che hai linkato prima ?
<bobone> Ho fatto ciò che diceva la guida, cercando di vedere la partizione di windows da Ubuntu perché quando l'ho installato al linux day della mia città mi avevano detto che da Ubuntu si vedeva la parte di window ma non viceversa e on realtà non riesco ad accedere ai file di windows da Ubuntu
<bobone> *in
<krabador> bobone, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<krabador> bobone, metti # a fianco di /dev/sda5
<krabador> ctrl x , salvi sullo stesso nome , riavvii
<bobone> Un attimo solo perché si incanta di continuo e devo riavviare manualmente
<krabador> " si incanta di continuo" ---> non è un buon segno a prescindere
<bobone> Per manualmente intendo col bottone
<krabador> e riavviare forzatamente continuamente , non fa bene alla macchina
<bobone> Mi ripeti il comando per la tastiera in italiano?
<bobone> Lo so ma è l'unico modo
<matteo> loadkeys it
<krabador> bobone, un unico modo che sta martellando sempre di piu' il tuo sistema
<bobone> Appena avrò il tempo farò un ripristino da live per cercare di mgiliarre un po'
<cristian_c> ammattaeo
<cristian_c> -a
<krabador> bobone, di fronte a problema hardware , puoi ripristinare quanto ti pare
<krabador> metti solo a rischio i tuoi dati
<bobone> Ahhh..
<krabador> eeh.
<bobone> Non sono riuscito a completare i passaggi perché si è incantato di nuovo
<bobone> La garanzia copre queste cose?
<bobone> Quella kasko intendo...
<krabador> bobone, se è un problema hardware, copre a prescindere, a meno che non ti si contesti che l'hai preso a martellate
<bobone> Sono già più tranquillo
<bobone> Ora riprovo
<cristian_c> bobone: il pc quindi è nuovo?
<cristian_c> anche il disco?
<bobone> Si meno di due anni
<cristian_c> bobone: per sicurezza, fai un backup dei dati
<bobone> Anche meno di uno forse
<bobone> Già fatto
<cristian_c> e poi fa un verifica test smart
<cristian_c> !smart
<ubot-it> smart is gestore di pacchetti alternativo, ammette pacchetti diversi come "deb" e "rpm" . Noto per gli ottimi algoritmi per la risoluzione di dipendenze. Ancora in beta testing!
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> errore
<krabador> bobone, hai fatto l'operazione?
<bobone> Non ci riesco mai
<bobone> Ora provo a stare veloce senza che si incanti
<bobone> Questa volta si è riavviato da solo, non forzatamente
<bobone> Credo di avercela fatta
<bobone> Al riavvio di Ubuntu compare la schermata che ho linkato lo stesso
<cristian_c> ?
<bobone> Ok carico la schermata di nuovo
<krabador> bobone, se non hai salvato il cambiamento, non hai fatto niente
<bobone> Ho salvato mandando a capo e scrivendo sulla riga vuota ^O
<bobone> http://imgur.com/H1tWQax
<bobone> Ecco dove sono ora
<bobone> Il testo è tre volte lo stesso perché compare una copia digitando ctrl d
<bobone> Comunque per salvare non devo scrivere "^O"?
<krabador> ctrl x
<krabador> in sudo nano
<bobone> Ahhh
<bobone> Boh c'era scritto lì
<bobone> Ora provo con quello
<bobone> Ma # devo inserirlo prima della riga con /dev/sda5 vero?
<krabador> perchè, dove l'hai messo?
<bobone> A inzio riga
<krabador> facciamo che te le segni su un foglio di carta, le cose importanti ?
<krabador> # /dev/sda5
<krabador> cosi' deve sembrare l'inizio della riga.
<bobone> Tu avevi scrito a lato quindi mi era sorto il dubbio
<bobone> Ok grazie
<cristian_c> bobone: ctrl+o per salvare, ctrl+x per chiudere
<krabador> crtl x, nel momento in cui il file è stato modificato, chiede di chiudere
<krabador> *chiede di salvare
<krabador> crtl x, nel momento in cui il file è stato modificato, chiede di salvare
<bobone> Ma quando mo chiede il nome
<bobone> Io lascio lo stesso ma nom so chiude
<cristian_c> il nome
<cristian_c> invio
<krabador> bobone, se ctrl x, ti chiede dove salvare, gli dici invio, e lui si chiude
<krabador> se ctrl o, no
<bobone> Mi da errrore durante ka scrittura perché il file è in sola lettura
<krabador> bobone, sudo nano
<krabador> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<bobone> Eh è quello che ho fatto
<bobone> Mi dice file system in sola lettura
<bobone> Non mi lascia salvare
<bobone> Oh io alle sette ho la video conferenza
<bobone> krabador ti prego dimmi come fare in modo di poter modificare quel file
<krabador> bobone, la fai in win, se non ce la fai
<bobone> Si certo
<bobone> Ma vorrei risolvere lo stesso prima
<krabador> !ripristino | bobone
<ubot-it> bobone: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> ma prima
<krabador> quando vai in console di ripristino
<krabador> scegli root
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<bobone> Senza riuscire ad accedere al computer come posso creare la live!
<krabador> e poi mandi nano /etc/fstab
<krabador> e fai la famosa modifica
<krabador> bobone, da win
<krabador> ma andiamo per gradi
<bobone> Ok...
<krabador> evitando affermazioni azzardate.
<bobone> Ora mi segno giù tutto
<bobone> Mi sa che farò fra qualche giorno...
<krabador> bobone, in bocca al lupo per tutto
<bobone> Grazie davvero molto gentile
<bobone> Buone cose!!!
<gra> salve, ho installato lubuntu 14.04 su un pc un po datato con la scheda video primaria "andata". Come posso disabilitare la primaria per poter usare la secondaria
<krabador> gra, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla l'url prodotto da quest'ultimo
<gra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17372118/
<krabador> gra, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<DarkFighterLuke> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | DarkFighterLuke
<ubot-it> DarkFighterLuke: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17372259/
<DarkFighterLuke> avrei un problemino con l'installazione di una distro a causa della mia scheda video danneggiata, qualcuno avrebbe del tempo da dedicarmi per risolvere insieme questo problema?
<Mr_Pan> DarkFighterLuke, ma se la sk video è danneggiata che aiuto ti serve?!
<krabador> gra, la scheda madre ha solo uno slot agp
<krabador> puoi avere solo una scheda
<krabador> DarkFighterLuke, "avrei un problemino con l'installazione di una distro" ---> quale ?
<DarkFighterLuke> zorin os, derivata da ubuntu
<gra> krabador, grazie mille, misa che dovro cambiare la scheda video
<Mr_Pan> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<krabador> DarkFighterLuke, mi spiace , ma qui dentro si fa supporto ufficiale solo alle ubuntu flavours
<krabador> !derivate | DarkFighterLuke
<ubot-it> DarkFighterLuke: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<DarkFighterLuke> krabador, scusa se non ti ho risposto subito ma stavo cercando in giro
<krabador> DarkFighterLuke, rivolgiti tranquillamente alle loro risorse
<DarkFighterLuke> ok, ho questo problema anche con ubuntu 14
<DarkFighterLuke> sono indeciso tra quale installare e mi sa che per il supporto metterò ubuntu
<DarkFighterLuke> su ubuntu invece come lo risolvo?
<krabador> non hai mai descritto niente
<DarkFighterLuke> hai ragione :D
<krabador> è dura rispondere ad una non-domanda-
<DarkFighterLuke> allora, ho una scheda ati dedicata che è fusa ormai e non mi fa partire molte distro
<DarkFighterLuke> quando avevo ubuntu 16.04 installato sono riuscito a risolvere seguendo la guida sul forum per vga_switcheroo
<krabador> DarkFighterLuke, una gamba rotta non ti fa fare ne' i 100 metri, ne' la maratona di New York
<DarkFighterLuke> però adesso il problema mi si presenta all'avvio della live
<DarkFighterLuke> krabador non posso rimuovere la scheda video visto che è saldata sulla mobo :|
<krabador> "ho una scheda ati dedicata" ---> nome e cognome ?
<DarkFighterLuke> ati radeon hd serie 4000
<krabador> DarkFighterLuke, modello scheda madre?
<DarkFighterLuke> krabador, non saprei, il pc è un HP G62
<krabador> "che è fusa ormai" ---> descrivi cosa fa, rispetto a cosa non fa
<DarkFighterLuke> krabador, un giorno, qunado ancora avevo windows 7, mentre giocavo ad un gioco stupido e con grafica scadente chiamato blockade 3d, il pc presentò una schermata blu con l'errore relativo al driver della scheda video
<DarkFighterLuke> da allora provai ad aggiornare driver e quant'altro, ma niente.
<DarkFighterLuke> così, essendo ormai windows 7 inutile sul mio pc ed avendo assemblato un pc fisso da gaming ho deciso di installare linux
<krabador> DarkFighterLuke, con una scheda andata , linux o windows, è indifferente
<DarkFighterLuke> la scheda non mi fa partire niente, fa crashare tutti i server grafici, sia su windows che su linux e non trovando una soluzione software al problema, credo proprio che il problema sia hardware
<krabador> prima di partire del tutto malfunzionerà
<krabador> quindi , fattene direttamente una ragione, piuttosto che relegare a linux il ruolo di sistema da recupero rottame
<DarkFighterLuke> infatti, al momento malfunziona, tipo al momento sono su kubuntu 16.04 e va tutto alla grande ( non so se ha switchato scheda da solo)
<DarkFighterLuke> krabador io voglio apprendere come è fatto linux, tant'è che tavo addocchiando lfs
<krabador> molto bene. Procurati una macchina funzionante, procedi con l'installazione
<krabador> per qualsiasi problema, chiedi pure qui .
<DarkFighterLuke> non lo considero un sistema da recupero rottame, ma un sistema valido e serio, windows lo uso solo per giocare
<DarkFighterLuke> krabador io avrei il fisso da gaming, ma ha configurazione con skylake e ho letto in giro che col tempo linux potrebbe causare problemi all'hardware
<krabador> esattamente il contrario
<DarkFighterLuke> ovvero?
<krabador> che all'esordio di skylake sul mercato, il supporto linux era incompleto. Il supporto ufficiale è stato introdotto col kernel 4.3 e release del kernel dopo release, il supporto a skylake è in completamento
<DarkFighterLuke> quindi mi stai dicendo che potrei utilizzarlo senza avere problemi a lungo termine?
<krabador> quindi "col tempo linux " renderà l'hardware sempre piu' efficiente,
<krabador> ti sto dicendo che linux non distrugge nulla.
<DarkFighterLuke> mhh perfetto, in ogni caso è peccato buttare un portatile con un i5 a 2,53ghz quad core solo perchè la scheda video fa i capricci
<krabador> DarkFighterLuke, usalo pure senza scheda video , allora ;)
<DarkFighterLuke> quindi in qualche modo lo devo aggiustare
<DarkFighterLuke> krabador: dici da riga di comando?
<DarkFighterLuke> ...
<krabador> DarkFighterLuke, in questo notebook hai detto di aver messo 16.04 ?
<piripuz> Scusate è possibile far interagire un IPod con ubuntu?
<DarkFighterLuke> sì, su ubuntu ho dovuto fare con vga_switcheroo, su kubuntu 16.04 ancora niente
<krabador> piripuz, ci sono alcuni modi
<krabador> DarkFighterLuke, evita distro con maggiore impegno grafico
<krabador> come ubuntu e kubuntu
<DarkFighterLuke> qualcosa con mate o lxde?
<krabador> DarkFighterLuke, fa un supporto di installazione di xubuntu, o lubuntu,
<krabador> fallo partire in boot, e , all'opzione "prova senza installare" , premi f6, selezioni nomodeset
<krabador> dai invio, e dalla sessione di prova , puoi anche entrare qui
<krabador> piripuz, si
<DarkFighterLuke> eh, il problema è che io a quella schermata non ci arrivo ora come ora, il server x crasha e posso usare solo il terminale
<krabador> piripuz, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPortatili/Ipod
<krabador> tu prova, e fa sapere.
<DarkFighterLuke> ok ora provo
<piripuz> A me con Rhythmbox non funziona...
<krabador> piripuz, su quale sistema?
<krabador> !dettagli | piripuz
<ubot-it> piripuz: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<piripuz> 16.04
<krabador> gtkpod ?
<piripuz> Lo sto scaricando... ora vedo e ti dico
<DarkFighterLuke> krabador: ce l-ho fatta a fare quello che volevo
<DarkFighterLuke> sono dalla live di zorin os
<Carlin0> zorin ????
<krabador> Carlin0, perchè, credevi che l'utente avesse chiesto per ubuntu?
<DarkFighterLuke> yes
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DarkFighterLuke> krabador: ho chiesto per ubuntu
<krabador> Carlin0, è qui perchè puoi marcire con zorinos, ed approfitta di ubuntu per essere calcolato
<DarkFighterLuke> solo che mi [ venuto il lampo di genio e ho fatto quello che volevo
<krabador> quindi vuoi anche i complimenti :D
<krabador> !chat | DarkFighterLuke
<ubot-it> DarkFighterLuke: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DarkFighterLuke> no, hai detto di tornare quando ero sulla live prima
<Carlin0> si ma ubuntu
<DarkFighterLuke> in ogni caso avete ragione, scusatemi
<krabador> ah si?
<krabador> ciao DarkFighterLuke , goditi il tuo rottame
<DarkFighterLuke> meglio avere il rottame e la logica che avere le conoscenze e non usarle
<Innerina> Ho problemi con l'abilitazione del browser per OpenJava... è installata la versione 8 se non sbaglio...
<Innerina> dovrei creare il link simbolico ma non trovo le directory di Java di questa versione!
<krabador> Innerina, hai installato icedtea?
<Innerina> Non lo so, ora vedo da synptic
<krabador> Innerina, dpkg -l | grep iced
<krabador> e ti spicci.
<Innerina> Ok, com'era il comando con pastebinit?
<Innerina> O ti copio incollo che sono solo 2 righe?
<krabador> Innerina, dpkg -l | grep iced | pastebinit
<Innerina> Ok grazie
<Innerina> cmq non mi sembra sia installato
<Innerina> da Synaptic vedo icedtea-8-plugin e icedtea-plugin, quale metto?
<krabador> Innerina, eeehm
<krabador> il link pastebin non è stato prodotto?
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17380197/
<krabador> un bel pacchetto in rc
<Innerina> Cioé?
<krabador> che hai combinato, Innerina ?
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17380259/
<devilzs> hi
<krabador> hi devilzs
<krabador> what's up.
<devilzs> hi krabador
<Innerina> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17380422/
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get -y autoremove
<krabador> Innerina, dpkg -l | grep iced | pastebinit
<Innerina> Ma per curiosità, cosa significa il -y davanti???
<Innerina> Di solito non c'é...
<Innerina> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17380664/
<krabador> ti fa paura?
<Innerina> no, voglio solo capire
<Innerina> è la prima volta che lo vedo infilato nei comandi
<krabador> non chiede conferma.
<Innerina> ah ecco
<Innerina> ti ho linkato la risposta, che non è cambiata
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get install --reinstall icedtea-netx-common | pastebinit
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17380767/
<krabador> Innerina, sudo apt-get -y install icedtea-8-plugin | pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep openjdk | pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep iced | pastebinit
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17380934/
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17380963/
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17380974/
<krabador> chiudi e riapri il browser, verifica il funzionamento del plugin
<Innerina> Ok
<Innerina> ma vale sia per Firefox che Chrome?
<krabador> si
<Innerina> Perché cmq uso principalmente il primo
<Innerina> Come lo verifico?
<krabador> in un sito con un oggetto in questione
<Innerina> ok
<Innerina> Funziona, sul sito ufficiale mi dà installato
<Innerina> Chrome invece non lo vede più dato che cmq è stato dismesso il suo supporto, quindi poco cambia
<Innerina> Difatti si consiglia di passare a Chromium
<krabador> Innerina, http://www.java.com/en/download/faq/chrome.xml
<Innerina> Sì infatti è quello che ho già letto poc'anzi, te ne stavo appunto dicendo
<Innerina> Ma è anche il browser che è stato dismesso da mo
<krabador> Innerina, sei passata a xenial da 15.10, vero ?
<Innerina> Come lo sai? Sì, ho fatto avanzamento e questa volta non è emerso nessun problema, anzi...
<Innerina> ho notato che ora funziona in automatico flux indicator
<krabador> hai il kernel di 15.10 e un po' di pacchetti ereditati dalla precedente installazione
<krabador> cose che purtroppo possono succedere con la procedura di avanzamento
<Innerina> Sì, ma ormai con quest'ultima installazione finisce il 32 bit, se voglio avanzare la prossima volta devo per forza installare ex novo passando al 64 bit che questo portatile mi sembra supporti
<Innerina> se ben ricordo aveva Vista 64
<krabador> beh, ok, tieni presente allora che ti conviene candidarti ad un'installazione pulita a 64
<Innerina> Eh infatti, per fortuna c'é la partizione Dati quindi non dovrei avere problemi, ma reinstallando su 64 si può copiare la Home almeno?
<Innerina> Domanda che qui forse è un pò fuori luogo: ma esistono distro che rimarranno al 32 bit? Ubuntu Mate passa anch'esso al 64?
<krabador> stanno ancora considerando di smettere il supporto a 32 bit
<krabador> non c'è ancora una data ufficiale
<krabador> e spetta alla singola distro , per il momento, una decisione del genere
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-16
<otiv883> salve, avrei un problema col terminale,una volta scritti i comandi mi chiede la passwort,solo che non me la fa scrivere,qualche soluzione
<otiv883> risolto andando per tentativi-nel caso capiti a qualcun altro,quando richiesta c'era solo un quadretto bianco l'ho scritta e atteso qualche secondo poi premuto invio ed è andata
<otiv883> buona giornata e scusate
<iljoker> buongiorno a tutti
<iljoker> come posso fare a connettermi tramite wifi alla rete?
<iljoker> non trovo il comando
<glpiana> iljoker, anzitutto devi identificare la scheda wifi
<iljoker> credo sia questione di driver
<glpiana> se è interna la riconosci dal comando: lspci
<iljoker> ho cercato con lspci -k
<glpiana> cominciamo bene
<iljoker> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<iljoker>  Subsystem: Lenovo BCM43142 802.11b/g/n
<iljoker>  Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge
<iljoker>  Kernel modules: bcma
<glpiana> !broadcom | iljoker segui questa guida
<ubot-it> iljoker segui questa guida: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<iljoker> glpiana intanto grazie
<iljoker> ciao a tutti,non riesco ad attivare il wifi...come potrei fare
<iljoker> ?
<claudio199191991> Salve volevo chiedere un'info ho instalatto xubuntu tramite cavo eternet. Una volta installato ho staccato il suddetto cavo ma non trova le reti wifii. Come devo fare?
<iljoker> e siamo in 2
<glpiana> iljoker, hai seguito la guida che ti ho idnicato prima?
<glpiana> claudio199191991, vediamo che scheda hai: scrivi nel terminale: lspci       e cerca la riga riferita al wifi o posta tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | claudio199191991
<ubot-it> claudio199191991: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<claudio199191991> glpiana la voce network controller?
<iljoker> avevo perso la connessione
<glpiana> claudio199191991, copia e vediamo
<claudio199191991> glpiana tieni conto che sto scrivendo sul pc mentre il problema lo tengo sul notebook?
<iljoker> che avete scritto? =)
<glpiana> claudio199191991, non puoi collegare il notebook con la ethernet intanto?
<glpiana> iljoker, hai seguito la guida che ti ho idnicato prima?
<glpiana> *indicato
<claudio199191991> glpiana esco e collego tramite eternet
<iljoker> glpiana si, quella dei driver aggiuntivi
<iljoker> li ho attivati e ho riavviato
<glpiana> iljoker, in un terminale scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> !paste | iljoker
<ubot-it> iljoker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<claudio191991919> glpiana rieccomi qual'era il comando?
<iljoker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17394044/
<glpiana> claudio191991919, quello che hai appena dato sul notebook, sei entrato con quello adesso, giusto?
<claudio191991919> sì puoi ridarmelo?
<glpiana> iljoker, metti su pastebin l'output di: lsmod
<glpiana> claudio191991919, lspci
<claudio191991919> glpiana To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<claudio191991919> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<claudio191991919> santoro@santoro-HP-550:~$ lspci
<claudio191991919> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
<claudio191991919> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<claudio191919> glpiana per incollarlo come si fa? perdonami ma sono ignorante in materia
<glpiana> !paste | claudio191919
<ubot-it> claudio191919: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<claudio191919> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/17394091/
<glpiana> !broadcom | claudio191919
<ubot-it> claudio191919: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<iljoker> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/17394044/
<iljoker> intendi cosi?
<glpiana> claudio191919, segui per la scheda BCM4312
<glpiana> iljoker, no, lsmod
<iljoker> scusami mi sono perso
<claudio191919> grazie di cuore glpiana funziona
<iljoker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17394268/
<iljoker> glpiana
<iljoker> glpiana devo andare ti richiamo a pomeriggio
<Micheal> Salve volevo chiedere se era possibile installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu tramite USB
<glpiana> Micheal, è possibile
<glpiana> !usb | Micheal
<ubot-it> Micheal: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> !usbwin | Micheal
<ubot-it> Micheal: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Micheal> Grazie mille
<Idraaa> !ubot-it ban
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubot-it ban'
<Idraaa> !ubot-it help
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubot-it help'
<Idraaa> !ubot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/UbuntuBots ; voci presenti nel database: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/DaAggiungere
<Idraaa> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<iljoker> glpiana ti incollo di nuovo l'output di lsmod http://paste.ubuntu.com/17394268/
<glpiana> iljoker, metti su pastebin: lspci -k
<iljoker> o qualcun'altro, non riesco ad attivare il wifi
<iljoker> ah eccoti
<iljoker> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/17395406/
<glpiana> iljoker, della guida indicata cosa avevi fatto?
<iljoker> glpiana sono andato in impostazioni di sistema -> software e aggiornamenti -> driver aggiuntivi, ho messo la spunta su "in uso sorgenti del driver wirless linux sta broadcom 802.11 da bcmwl-karnel-source(proprietario)".  Ho applicato le modifice e riavviato
<glpiana> iljoker, nel terminale scrivi: sudo modprobe wl
<iljoker> glpiana modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Required key not available
<glpiana> iljoker, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<iljoker> glpiana devo rimuovere i pacchetti
<iljoker> bcmwl-kernel-source
<glpiana> sì
<iljoker> fatto
<glpiana> iljoker, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<glpiana> iljoker, di questo voglio vedere l'output
<iljoker> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/17395711/
<glpiana> iljoker, lsmod | grep b43
<iljoker> fatto ma non succede nulla
<glpiana> iljoker, sudo modprobe b43
<iljoker> stessa cosa
<glpiana> stessa cosa, cosa? nessun output?
<iljoker> si, scusami,nesun output
<glpiana> iljoker, dmesg | tail           su pastebin
<iljoker> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/17395780/
<Idraaa> ciao glpiana, cosa significa (hai ricevuto un ban)?
<glpiana> iljoker, sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> Idraaa, che sei stato escluso dal canale. ma qui sei off topic
<Idraaa> glpiana, ma perchè? cosa significa off topic?
<iljoker> glpiana
<glpiana> Idraaa, significa fuori argomento
<iljoker> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<iljoker> enp1s0    Interface doesn't support scanning.
<iljoker> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<iljoker> enp1s0    Interface doesn't support scanning.
<iljoker> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<iljoker> enp1s0    Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Idraaa> glpiana, abbi pazienza continua a non capire
<glpiana> Idraaa, ripeto, non è argomento di questo canale
<glpiana> !irc | Idraaa
<ubot-it> Idraaa: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Idraaa> glpiana, ora ho capito, ok scusami solo mi chiedevo perchè mai sono escluso dalla chat
<Idraaa> glpiana, mi dai due dritte per iniziare a scrivere qualche riga con java qui su ubuntu?
<iljoker> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/17395867/
<glpiana> Idraaa, su questo canale si da supporto a ubuntu, non a linguaggi di programmazione
<Idraaa> glpiana, io vorrei capire come installare con ubuntu
<Idraaa> glpiana, poi potessi entrare sulla chat le farei li queste domande.
<glpiana> Idraaa, a me non interessa che tu possa o meno entrare su un canale o su un altro. ti ho semplicemente detto che qui non si parla di argomenti altri al supporto ad ubutnu. se la domanda è come installare java, java è già installato probabilmente
<glpiana> !java  Idraaa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'java  Idraaa'
<glpiana> !java | Idraaa
<ubot-it> Idraaa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<glpiana> Idraaa, posso dirti che sei stato bannato da krabador. quando lo vedi entrare chiedi a lui
<glpiana> iljoker, lsmod | grep b43
<iljoker> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/17396000/
<glpiana> iljoker, rfkill list
<iljoker> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/17396049/
<glpiana> iljoker, ifconfig
<iljoker> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/17396081/
<glpiana> iljoker, il tuo portatile ha un interruttore del wifi?
<iljoker> no
<iljoker> è un lenovo g505
<glpiana> iljoker, boh, prova a riavviare
<iljoker> ok a tra un po
<iljoker> glpiana ho riavviato
<glpiana> iljoker, sudo iwlist scan
<iljoker> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/17396410/
<glpiana> iljoker, lsmod | grep b43
<iljoker> nessun output
<glpiana> iljoker, mi fa strano che no carichi il modulo. io ora devo andare. ripercorri la guida che ti avevo indicato
<glpiana> !broadcom | iljoker
<ubot-it> iljoker: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<iljoker> grazie per la pazienza glpiana
<iljoker> @ubot-it seguo la guida e ti dico
<krabador> iljoker, mi riassumeresti, per favore '
<krabador> ?
<Idraaa> krabador, perchè ho un ban sulla chat?
<krabador> Idraaa, controlla meglio.
<Idraaa> krabador, non so controllare meglio, se faccio join mi dice che ho ricevuto un ban
<krabador> Idraaa, in ogni caso, puoi vedere nelle risorse ufficiali ubuntu, che questo canale NON è il referente per qualsiasi cosa. Ha il log , e deve servire solo per supporto, per le vare segnalazioni , ci sono varie soluzioni
<krabador> come per le controversie
<Idraaa> ma l'ho scritto io quella roba? mapreri etc?
<Idraaa> krabador, potessi entrare sulla chat...
<krabador> Idraaa, potessi capire che dovresti solo controllare...
<krabador> Idraaa, ultimo avvertimento .
<iljoker> krabador non riesco ad attivare il wifi e dopo tante prove fatte ancora nulla ora mi è stato suggerito di seguire la guida hardware/dispositivi senza filli/broadcom
<iljoker> ho notato una differenza
<krabador> iljoker, allora, ripostami , se l'hai già fatto, il risultato di sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> iljoker, successivamente il risultato di lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<iljoker> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/17396602/
<iljoker> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/17396632/
<iljoker> come vedo dalla guida manca "Wireless LAN Controller" dopo 802.11b/g/n
<krabador> iljoker, dpkg -l | grep bcmwl-kernel-source | pastebinit
<iljoker> il programma pastebinit non è installato, faccio sudo apt instaòò pastebinit come mi dice di fare?
<iljoker> *install
<akis24> si installalo e poi ridai il comando iljoker
<iljoker> krabador Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> ok
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep b43 | pastebinit
<iljoker> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/17396779/
<krabador> iljoker, sudo apt-get remove --purge firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> iljoker, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> dopodichè riavvia
<iljoker> va bene faccio tutto e ti dico
<iljoker> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/17396922/ ti invio cmq l'output e riavvio
<krabador> ok
<iljoker> krabador ho riavviato
<krabador> iljoker, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<iljoker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17397176/
<cristian_c> iljoker: wifi?'
<iljoker> si cristian_c =(
<cristian_c> iljoker: sei andato in driver aggiuntivi?
<iljoker> si
<cristian_c> e...
<iljoker> ho messo la spunta sul Broadcom ecc. e ho applicato le modifiche
<cristian_c> e...
<iljoker> poi ho riavviato e nulla
<cristian_c> iljoker: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<cristian_c> iljoker: rfkill list | pastebinit
<iljoker> poi con un'altro utente ho fatto tante prove
<cristian_c> 'ho fayto tante prove' <- quali?
<iljoker> ho già installato pastebinit
<cristian_c> allora manda il secondo comando
<iljoker> eh non ho la cronologia me le ha fatte fare un'altro utente
<krabador> cristian_c, il modello va con wl
<cristian_c> 'me le hamfatte' <- tu non eri presente?
<iljoker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17397374/
<iljoker> ovvio che ero presente ma non le ricordo
<cristian_c> iljoker: dmesg | pastebinit
<iljoker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17397402/
<krabador> iljoker, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<krabador> inserisci blacklist b43 blacklist bcma blacklist ssb
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> riavvii
<cristian_c> iljoker: tra l'altro, ti informo, che hai ingenti problemi con l'hd disk
<iljoker> va bene, grazie
<cristian_c> centinaia di righe con lo stesso errore , che si ripetono
<cristian_c> *hard disk
<krabador> già
<cristian_c> ma più che altro sembra il masterizzatore matshita (ata2)
<iljoker> krabador e cristian_c ho riavviato
<krabador> iljoker, scusami , l'aggiunta al file di prima, l'hai fatta in 3 righe separate ?
<iljoker> krabador quale file, perdonami ma non ricordo
<cristian_c> ....
<krabador> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<krabador> iljoker, cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | pastebinit
<iljoker> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/17397615/
<krabador> ti è stato chiesto di modificare un file, ed hai ignorato completamente ^
<krabador> ?
<cristian_c> eh, è lo stesso di prima
<iljoker> deve essermi sfuggito
<cristian_c> iljoker: scusa la domanda, perché hai riavviato?
<iljoker> perchè dovevo inserire un comando sul terminale poi mi si è aperta una finestra di testo e mi è stato detto di salvare,chiudere e riavviare...forse ho letto male
<cristian_c> iljoker:
<cristian_c> iljoker: sempkicemente, se in questo momento
<cristian_c> oltre a richiedere supporto in canale, stai facendo contemporaneamente anche altro
<cristian_c> che non ti consente di prestare attenzione a quello che si scrive
<iljoker> se non sbaglio è stato krabador a dirmi di fare cosi, ammesso che abbia capito bene
<krabador> certo che sono stato io
<cristian_c> iljoker: non è questione di capire
<krabador> a dirti :
<krabador> <krabador> iljoker, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<krabador> <krabador> inserisci blacklist b43 blacklist bcma blacklist ssb
<krabador> <krabador> salvi
<krabador> <krabador> chiudi
<krabador> <krabador> riavvii
<krabador> e ti invito, visto che non hai fatto la modifica
<iljoker> la seconda riga non ho letto
<krabador> ha farlo di nuovo
<cristian_c> iljoker: se sei distratto da altro in questo momento, fallo presente che non puoi seguire
<krabador> blacklist b43
<krabador> blacklist bcma
<krabador> blacklist ssb
<krabador> in fonfo
<krabador> *do
<iljoker> no no seguo solo la chat
<krabador> righe separate
<iljoker> ho inserito le tre voci in fondo, ho salvato e chiuso
<krabador> ok, riavvia
<iljoker> va bene
<iljoker> krabador e cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> iljoker: e...
<iljoker> se vado a vedere se mi vede la rete wifi esce solo rete ethernet
<cristian_c> iljoker: 16.04?
<iljoker> si
<cristian_c> iljoker: hai lo stesso problema anche sulla live?
<iljoker> intendi ubuntu da chiavetta?
<cristian_c> sì
<iljoker> non ho provato, faccio una prova adesso e vi dico?
<cristian_c> iljoker: comunque, digita: dpkg -l | grep b43 | pastebinit
<iljoker> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/17398368/
<cristian_c> ii b43-fwcutter 1:019-2 amd64 utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware ii firmware-b43-installer 1:019-2 all firmware installer for the b43 driver
<cristian_c> male
<cristian_c> iljoker: questi pacchetti non andavano installati
<cristian_c> il chip in tuo possesso non è compatibile con i driver b43
<cristian_c> iljoker: e i 'mischioni' si sa, non portano quasi mai a qualcosa di buono
<iljoker> il driver b43 me lo hanno fatto installare, almeno non sei il primo che me ne parla, c'è soluzione? o provo prima da live?
<cristian_c> iljoker: io prima ho letto krabador scrivere:
<cristian_c> krabador> cristian_c, il modello va con wl
<cristian_c> quindi non so chi ti abbia fatto installare i b43
<krabador> oh, occhio
<iljoker> no prima di voi due parlavo con un'altro
<krabador> alle 16:05
<krabador> <krabador> iljoker, sudo apt-get remove --purge firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> <krabador> iljoker, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> quindi iljoker nono dovrebbe avere b43
<iljoker> si l'ho fatto quel passaggio
<cristian_c> krabador: beh, direi che non ha purgato niente, apparentemente
<cristian_c> ii b43-fwcutter 1:019-2 amd64 utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware ii firmware-b43-installer 1:019-2 all firmware installer for the b43 driver
<iljoker> lo posso rifare?
<cristian_c> NEVER ram your OS with different drivers or modules haphazardly until your problem gets fixed, at least not without a) Knowing what / why you are doing, and b) MOST IMPORTANTLY How to undo the same.
<cristian_c> Whenever you try a different driver, module, or package, first uninstall the package that you previously installed for the same purpose.
<iljoker> niente neanche su live
<cristian_c> iljoker: ma hai capito il problema
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> che ti è provato a spiegare
<cristian_c> iljoker nel senso, non hai seguito correttamente le istruzioni che ti erano state date
<iljoker> si
<cristian_c> *ti si è
<iljoker> poi mi è stato chiesto di rifarle correttamente
<cristian_c> iljoker: se installi i driver wl, non puoi continuare a tenere anche i b43 installati
<cristian_c> come invece hai fatto, purtroppo
<cristian_c> iljoker: dpkg -l | grep b43 | pastebinit
<cristian_c> iljoker: ora sei in live o su 16.04 installata
<cristian_c> ?
<iljoker> i b43 come mi aveva scritto krabador alle 16 li avevo eliminati, è possibili che quando mi ha chiesto se volessi eliminare il driver ho fatto s(minuscola) anziché S(maiuscola) e non mi ha cancellato i vecchi driver? poco fa 'ho rifatto con S
<iljoker> ora sono su 16.04 installata
<cristian_c> iljoker: manda il comando
<akis24> iljoker:  ti basta fare copia e incolla dei comandi che ti si danno da eseguire .. semplice e sicur o
<iljoker> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/17399708/
<cristian_c> iljoker: sudo apt-get purge b43-fwcutter
<iljoker> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/17399879/ l'output del processo
<cristian_c> iljoker: un attimo
<iljoker> si si va bene
<cristian_c> iljoker: sudo apt-get install -y bcmwl-kernel-source | pastebinit
<iljoker> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/17400159/
<cristian_c> iljoker: dpkg -l | grep wl | pastebinit
<iljoker> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/17400205/
<cristian_c> iljoker: ok
<cristian_c> dmesg | pastebinit
<cristian_c> iljoker: e poi: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | pastebinit
<iljoker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17400438/
<severina> Ho bisogno di aiuto....voglio istallare ubuntu su un pc nuovo che ho comprato senza sistema operativo, voglio farlo da sola, ma non ci riesco! sono giorni che leggo tutto come fare, ma se accendo il pc nuovo ( hp 255 ) non riesco ad accedere al bios perchè le immagini che vedo non corrispondono a nessuna di quelle riportate nel sito di ubuntu
<severina> posso farcela? Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<iljoker> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/17400510/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ok, ho visto qualcoaa
<cristian_c> *s
<iljoker> di buono o di cattivo?
<cristian_c> iljoker: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> scusa
<cristian_c> ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<iljoker> ok
<iljoker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17400886/
<akis24> iljoker: sudo rfkill list     e copia qui solo la prima riga  della risposta che hai al terminale
<cristian_c> iljoker: lsmod | pastebinit
<iljoker> akis24 0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN
<iljoker> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/17401333/
<krabador> severina, che problema hai riscontrato ?
<cristian_c> iljoker:
<iljoker> si?
<cristian_c> iljoker: puoi mandare tutto rfkill list su pastebin?
<iljoker> va bene
<iljoker> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/17401850/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> iljoker: intanto riavvia, poi ti facciano provare una soluzione per il tuo ideapad
<iljoker> va bene
<iljoker> cristian_c rieccomi
<cristian_c> iljoker: dmesg | pastebinit
<iljoker> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/17402452/
<akis24> iljoker: per caso hai modificato qualche impostazione del bios ?
<cristian_c> iljoker: rfkill list | pastebinit
<iljoker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17402523/
<cristian_c> iljoker: e poi: dpkg -l | grep wl | pastebinit
<iljoker> akis24 no
<cristian_c> dpkg -l | grep b43 | pastebinit
<iljoker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17402577/
<iljoker> cristian_c con "dpkg -l | grep b43 | pastebinit" il mess è "Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura."
<cristian_c> iljoker: echo 'blacklist ideapad_laptop' > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ideapad_laptop.conf
<iljoker> permesso negato
<iljoker> cioè "bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ideapad_laptop.conf: Permesso negato"
<cristian_c> iljoker: sudo -s
<cristian_c> poi:
<cristian_c> iljoker: echo 'blacklist ideapad_laptop' > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ideapad_laptop.conf
<cristian_c> iljoker: e infine, digita: exit
<iljoker> fatto
<cristian_c> iljoker: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ideapad_laptop.conf | pastebinit
<iljoker> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/17402864/
<cristian_c> iljoker: riavvia pure
<iljoker> ok
<iljoker> cristian_c ho riavviato
<cristian_c> iljoker: cos'è cambiato?
<cristian_c> iljoker: lsmod | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<iljoker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17403192/
<iljoker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17403209/
<cristian_c> iljoker: se vai in driver aggiuntivi, i driver risultano installati?
<cristian_c> iljoker: e poi, anche, digita: rfkill list | pastebinit
<iljoker> si risultano installati
<iljoker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17403348/
<cristian_c> iljoker: inta to rimuovi il file aggiunto, con: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ideapad_laptop.conf
<iljoker> fatto
<cristian_c> iljoker: sudo rfkill unblock all
<cristian_c> iljoker: poi: rfkill list all | pastebinit
<iljoker> fatto "sudo rfkill unblock all" ma non ha dato output
<iljoker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17403570/
<cristian_c> iljoker: a questo punto, io farei una cosa
<iljoker> installo di nuovo ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ovviamente non ti metto pressione, sentiti libero di provare quando puoi
<cristian_c> iljoker: ni
<cristian_c> iljoker: su askubuntu dicono di aver risolto
<cristian_c> iljoker: ora ti dico
<cristian_c> iljoker: in pratica, la discussione su askubuntu verte su 14.04, mentre tu hai 16.04
<cristian_c> il tizio su askubuntu dice che in live installando bcmwl-kernel.source, su 14.04, qussto va
<cristian_c> poi lui riesce a farlo andare successivamente anche sul sistema installato
<cristian_c> iljoker: il punto è che potresti mandare la live della 16.04 e installare il pacchetto, vedendo se il wiki va
<cristian_c> wifi
<cristian_c> in live, eh
<cristian_c> iljoker: se non va, prendi una 14.04 e mandala in live, installandp , sempre in live, lo stesso pacchetto
<iljoker> capito
<cristian_c> iljoker: ovviamente in live non devi riavviarr
<iljoker> ok
<cristian_c> iljoker: se in live, installando il driver, su 16.04 o 14.04, va, allora è già un primo passo
<iljoker> ci provo e alla fine ti faccio sapere giusto per conoscenza, intanto grazie per la disponibilità e la pazienza
<cristian_c> per poter risolvere poi anche sul sistema installat, seguendo le indicazioni del tizio su askubuntu
<cristian_c> lascio il link per comodità
<iljoker> grazie
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/459654/drivers-for-broadcom-bcm43142-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<cristian_c> iljoker: purtroppo le brpadcom sanno essere molto problematiche
<cristian_c> *broadcom
<iljoker> va bene riavvio in live e provo però mi segno il driver
<iljoker> non c'è più sulla cronologia
<cristian_c> !info bcmwl-kernel-source
<ubot-it> bcmwl-kernel-source (source: bcmwl): Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu8 (xenial), package size 1451 kB, installed size 6944 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<cristian_c> I tried installing bcmwl-kernel-source on a live run of Ubuntu 14.04 (with my LAN cable) and checked if WLan works now. (And yeah, it did confirm that Ubuntu 14.04 / BCM43142 / bcmwl-kernel-source were not the problem.)
<iljoker> era "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source" ?
<krabador> severina, ma allora che problema hai?
<geolux> Buonasera a tutti
<geolux> sto provando ad installare (di nuovo) l'ultimo driver ufficiale Nvidia
<cristian_c> geolux: ma poi sei andato nel pannello di configurazione nvidia?
<geolux> ho reinstallato
<cristian_c> ma non hai risposto alla domanda
<geolux> si, prima di reinstallare sono riuscito ad entrare ma non c'erano cmq le impostazioni SLI
<geolux> ora però sto installando il nuovo driver (uscito due giorni fa) dopo aver reinstallato Ubuntu, ma mi chiede di uscire da X
<geolux> cristian_c come faccio ad uscire X server?
<cristian_c> geolux: se avevi sttivato il flag da riga di comando , le impostazioni dovrebbero esserci
<cristian_c> tra l'altro non hia mandato schermate
<geolux> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing
<cristian_c> geolux: che driver hai installato?
<cristian_c> e come?
<geolux> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-367.27
<cristian_c> geolux: sinceramente, ti sconsiglio di installare driver in quel modo
<cristian_c> perché l'hai fatto?
<geolux> fatto cosa?
<cristian_c> !info nvidia-367
<ubot-it> Package nvidia-367 does not exist in xenial
<cristian_c> !info nvidia-361
<ubot-it> nvidia-361 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-361): NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.42. In component restricted, is optional. Version 361.42-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 37848 kB, installed size 163365 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<krabador> non c'è ufficialmente per xenial
<krabador> il 367
<cristian_c> geolux: scaricato i driver binari dal sito nvidia, intendo
<krabador> arriva fino al 361, e ci vorrebbe il ppa ufficiale
<geolux> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/104284
<geolux> si krabador, ma in ogni caso anche con la 361 mi chiedeva di disabilitare X server
<geolux> qual'è il modo per farlo?
<cristian_c> geolux: se ti scaricavi i driver binari dal sito nvidia...
<krabador> geolux, x va disabilitato quando si installano i binari dal sito
<krabador> geolux, quando installi dal repo non c'è bisogno
<geolux> ok, come faccio a scarucare dal repo?
<cristian_c> software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> drover aggiuntivi
<geolux> ahhh quello lo già fatto
<geolux> ma non mi compare lo SLI
<geolux> infatti ora il driver installato è 361.42
<cristian_c> geolux: semplicemente, assicurati che il flag sia attivo
<cristian_c> una volta fatto, manda le scermate
<cristian_c> un paste non farebbe neppure male
<geolux> nel NVIDIA X Server Setting non trovo nessuna voce di SLI
<cristian_c> geolux: che comando hai digitato?
<geolux> cristian_c x aprire NVIDIA X Server Setting?
<geolux> è nelle applicazioni (doppio clic)
<cristian_c> geolux: e allora non mi hai ascoltato l'altro giorno
<cristian_c> ti erano state date indicazioni diverse
<geolux> cristian_c mi devi scusare ma l'altro giorno con Krabador discutevamo anche di un altro problema al login
<cristian_c> geolux: ok, ma qual era il problema con quanto detto?
<geolux> cristian_c comunque dove avrei sbagliato?
<cristian_c> geolux: sudo nvidia-settings
<cristian_c> geolux: ma il flag sli è attivo attualmente?
<cristian_c> ripeto
<geolux> come faccio a verificare se è attivo?
<cristian_c> geolux: mandi il comando
<cristian_c> quello per attivarlo
<geolux> con sudo nvidia-settings, si apre in modalità grafica il settaggio di Nvidia, dove io non trovo alcuna voce SLI
<cristian_c> geolux: ma se prima non è attivo il flag...
<krabador> nvidia-xconfig --sli=on
<cristian_c> geolux: su su...
<krabador> e le opzioni sono off on auto afr sfr aa afrofaa
<cristian_c> geolux: che a quanto pare fa comparire opzioni aggiuntive all'interfaccia di confogurazione dei driver
<geolux> asp asp ... mi stai facendo sudare :)
<krabador> Off On  Auto  AFR  SFR  AA  AFRofAA
<geolux> vediamo se ora nel setting è comparso lo SLI
<krabador> geolux, ls -la /etc/X11 | pastebinit
<krabador> se non hai pastebinit , sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<geolux> sta installando pastebinit. Cosa sarebbe?
<geolux> farro ls -la /etc/X11 | pastebinit
<geolux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17406245/
<krabador> geolux, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<geolux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17406335/
<krabador> geolux,   Option         "SLI" "on"
<krabador> that's it.
<geolux> ho già eseguito nvidia-xconfig --sli=on
<krabador> e sli è abilitato
<geolux> si ho visto ora nel paste
<geolux> forse allora devo riavviare?
<cristian_c> geolux: sudo nvidia-settings
<cristian_c> e manda le schermate
<cristian_c> come più volte richiesto
<geolux> cristian_c sono tantissime le schermate
<krabador> geolux, sli è abilitato, mettiti a provarlo nei software in questione
<krabador> geolux, riavvia prima
<geolux> ok riavvio
<geolux> krabador sono da Mac ora. Al riavvio dopo aver mostrato login > purple screen > login > black screen > login > ecc.
<geolux> ora sembra bloccato su schermo nero
<geolux> provo a riavviare di nuovo?
<krabador> geolux, avevi già eseguito un riavvio, dopo l'installazione del driver ?
<geolux> no
<krabador> ...
<geolux> no krabador, al primo riavvio è successo
<krabador> geolux, si ma hai customizzato un server grafico non attivo...
<cristian_c> quindi è dovuto alla semplice installazione del driver?
<krabador> geolux, si installa un driver, si riavvia, si configura
<cristian_c> geolux: ma sicuro di aver disinstallato il binario?
<krabador> geolux, questo anche su windows.
<geolux> asp krabador avevo capito male
<geolux> no dopo l'installazione del driver avevo riavviato
<krabador> beh, diciamo che non ti sei proprio posto il prblema
<geolux> anche più di una volta
<geolux> intendevo doo aver attivato lo SLI
<nux__> ciao a tutti, curiosità: ma da terminale è possibile spostare e rinominare un file in un unica stringa, o devono esser per forza 2 comandi separati? ps grazie in anticipo
<krabador> allora stai facendo disinformazione :D
<geolux> uff
<krabador> nux__, metti &&
<krabador> tra un comando e l'altro
<nux__> ok ok grazie mille non ci avevo pensato. caspista fulmineo xD
<geolux> lux__ altro che fulmineo ... qui a me mi hanno messo fuoco all'istante :)
<geolux> nux__
<krabador> !chat | geolux
<ubot-it> geolux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> geolux, dal pc bloccato, ctrl alt f2
<geolux> sorry
<krabador> nvidia-xconfig --sli=off
<nux__> geolux: in che senso?
<krabador> sudo reboot
<geolux> ok krabador faccio e poi aggiorno
<geolux> krabador non va. In realtà era quasi ripartito, mi ha fatto loggare > segnalato un errore > subito bloccato sulla scrivania > ctrl alt F2 non va
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<cristian_c> eh
<geolux> krabador non risponde neanche con ctrl alt t
<krabador> geolux, seconda opzione dall'alto di grub, ovvero opzioni avanzate, scegli recovery/ripristino
<krabador> il pc è collegato col cavo lan ?
<geolux> si via LAN
<geolux> quindi riavvio
<krabador> geolux, sei connesso qui da li ?
<geolux> no da MacBook
<krabador> appunto
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> una volta in console di ripristino, seleziona network, successivamente root
<geolux> dopo il recovery?
<cristian_c> sì
<krabador> geolux, non è una procedura, ma una serie di opzioni
<geolux> Press Enter for maintenance (or car D to continue
<geolux> krabador "Press Enter for maintenance (or ctrl D to continue)
<krabador> geolux, è questo quello che hai, selezionando recovery?
<geolux> si seconda riga "recovery mode"
<krabador> premi enter
<geolux> dopo chiaramente una serie infinita di elaborazioni
<geolux> ok
<geolux> adesso sono su root
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<geolux> dopo rw c'è spazio?
<cristian_c> sì
<geolux> krabador l'ho fatto ma sembra non sia successo nulla
<krabador> geolux, non da output.
<geolux> ora sono in un menu
<krabador> che ti dice ?
<geolux> resume > celan > dpkg ecc.
<krabador> geolux, seleziona network
<krabador> poi root di nuovo
<geolux> krabador, se mi sposto con le frecce, mi mostra "in parte" la vecchia schermata nera sea spostarsi sulle opzioni
<krabador> geolux, non riesci a selezionare?
<geolux> no
<geolux> krabador riavvio e rifaccio?
<krabador> geolux, allora, riavvia, prima opzione grub dall'alto, premi e, e digiti recovery nomodeset al posto di quiet splash
<krabador> premi f10
<geolux> niente
<krabador> niente, cosa ?
<geolux> nessun effetto
<krabador> ehhm,....CHE COSA HA FATTO ?
<geolux> f10
<geolux> cavolo ... non avevo letto quello che avevi scritto sopra :) riavviato
<krabador> geolux, sveglia.
<geolux> krabador sono in grub. prima opzione dall'alto è "ubuntu con linux 4.4.0-24-generic"
<krabador> torna indietro con i messaggi ;)
<geolux> premo "e"?
<geolux> sembrava una congiunzione
<geolux> quindi cancello "quiet splash" e scrivo "recovery nomodeset"?
<geolux> fatto > "Caricamento ramdisk iniziale ..."
<geolux> krabador è fermo così
<krabador> è fastidioso il menu recovery con problemi di visualizzazione
<geolux> lo dici a me?
<geolux> krabador provo a rifare il recovery (seconda opzione)
<krabador> geolux, hai avuto una cosole di root, dopo la pressione di enter ?
<geolux> no
<geolux> krabador ho riavviato
<krabador> e allora come hai digitato mount -o remount,rw  ???
<krabador> un attimo
<krabador> geolux, selezionato recovery mode, che cosa hai davanti?
<geolux> krabador asp che riparto
<krabador> ok
<geolux> krabador io non avrei la tua pazienza
<geolux> in opzioni avanzate, però
<krabador> si, opzioni avanzate --- recovery mode
<geolux> la seconda riga è (upstart). Io ho fatto la terza che è recovery mode
<geolux> ok?
<krabador> yeeep.
<geolux> sta elaborando una serie di stringhe di comando
<geolux> ora network
<geolux> ?
<krabador> si, network ,e poi root
<geolux> c'è l'ho fatta
<geolux> krabador sono su root
<krabador> benisimo
<krabador> *benissimo
<krabador> allora mount -o remount,rw /
<geolux> in realtà dice "press enter for maintenance or ctrl D to continue"
<geolux> dopo aver scelto "root > passa a una shell con privilegi di root"
<geolux> krabador quindi premo enter o ctrl D?
<krabador> enter
<krabador> geolux, è andato bene network ?
<geolux> credo di si
<geolux> ok ora su root
<krabador> hai la linea di comando davanti, adesso ?
<krabador> bene
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> invio
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<geolux> mount point remount,rw does not exist
<krabador> hai digitato correttamente    mount -o remount,rw /   ?
<krabador> tutto su una linea
<geolux> azzarola al posto di / mi aveva scritto & ... la tastiera è cambiata
<krabador> geolux, loadkeys it
<krabador> e ridigita la linea
<geolux> vallo a trovare ora "/"
<krabador> geolux, loadkeys it     invio
<geolux> ok bene, rifaccio
<geolux> fatto il mount ... non ha segnalato nulla
<krabador> ok
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> al che riavii
<krabador> sudo reboot
<geolux> ok
<krabador> con questo
<geolux> asp uno alla volta
<krabador> rimangono qui, non scappano
<geolux> su "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" mi dice impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti ...
<krabador> allora network non è andato
<geolux> krabador 0 aggiornati 0 installati 1 reinstallato 0 da rimuovere e 177 non aggiornati
<geolux> credo di no
<geolux> krabador c'è modo di tentare ora di riattivare network?
<cristian_c> geolux: ma dopo 'recovrry mode', che scegli?
<geolux> network
<cristian_c> geolux: puoi postare una schermata?
<geolux> di quello che c'è ora?
<cristian_c> geolux: uhm, allora digita: dhclient eth0
<cristian_c> geolux: spe, 16.04?
<geolux> cristian_c l'ultima
<cristian_c> geolux: allora: ifconfig -a | less
<cristian_c> geolux: poi: dhclient inserisciquinomedellinterfacciadireteethernet
<cristian_c> che trovi tra i risultati di ifconfig -a
<krabador> eccomi
<geolux> cristian_c non ho capito cosa significa "poi: dhclient inserisciquinomedellinterfacciadireteethernet"
<cristian_c> geolux: che devi da digggità er comando ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> recuperare il nome dell'interfaccia di rete
<geolux> quello er lo fatto
<geolux> :)
<cristian_c> #ecosaesce
<geolux> eno1 con una serie di cose + enp5s0 con una serie di cose + lo  ... + wlp7s0 ...
<cristian_c> ooooh
<cristian_c> enp5s0
<geolux> aaaah
<cristian_c> questo è il nome
<geolux> bene
<cristian_c> dhclient enp5s0
<cristian_c> geolux: il cavo di rete è collegato, vero?
<geolux> sono su "(END)" non mi fa scrivere
<cristian_c> premi q
<geolux> si è collegato
<cristian_c> oh, molto bene
<krabador> bene, allora sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<geolux> fatto dhclient enp5s0
<geolux> cursore lampeggia e basta x ora
<geolux> krabador e cristian_c dopo dhclient è fermo su cursore lampeggiante
<krabador> geolux, ctrl c
<geolux> ok
<geolux> ora "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"?
<krabador> geolux, se la lan non va, no
<krabador> ifconfig
<krabador> che dice ?
<geolux> quindi se lampeggiava fermo significa che la lan non va?
<krabador> geolux, deve tornare alla riga di comando
<krabador> geolux, altrimenti il comando era bloccato
<geolux> le stesse di prima ... eno1 + enp5s0 + lo
<krabador> enp5s0 , ha indirizzi assegnati =
<krabador> ?
<nux__> geolux: ti va di dirmi che problema hai
<nux__> (curiosità)
<krabador> nux__, leggi il log
<krabador> !log | nux__
<ubot-it> nux__: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<geolux> krabador dove leggo se ha indirizzi assegnati
<krabador> nel campo di enp5s0 , nell'output di ifconfig
<geolux> in realtà su eno1 leggo dei bite in rx e tx, così come anche su lo ... mentre su enp5s zero bite rx e zero bite tx
<krabador> hai voci come inet , netmask, broadcast
<geolux> Link encap: Ethernet IndirizzoHW d8:cb... ecc.
<geolux> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<geolux> sulle altre due ci sono indirizzi inet e inet6 su questa NO
<krabador> un attimo
<geolux> krabador non sarà la eno1 il network?
<krabador> geolux, ping -c 3 www.google.com
<geolux> unknown host www.google.com
<geolux> krabador devo assolutamente rientrare a cas (sono in ufficio) .. pena licenziamento a tronco + mantenimento
<krabador> geolux, lshw -C network , vedi come è chiamata la ethernet
<geolux> ok
<geolux> asp
<krabador> appena vedi come si chiama
<krabador> ip link set nomenetwork up
<geolux> logical name: eno1
<geolux> credo sia questa?
<geolux> asp
<krabador> Ethernet interface , vedi il logical name
<krabador> lo metti nel comando
<krabador> geolux, quante ethernet ci sono  ?
<geolux> ethernet interface enp5s0, però c'è scritto ad un certo punto *-network DISABLED
<geolux> appena comprato il PC, forse due di cui una giga?
<krabador> geolux, beh, deve essere attivata quella cablata....
<geolux> se può essere utile, tutto oggi chenavigo con Ubuntu con il cavo posizionato su quell'ingresso
<krabador> geolux, quante "ethernet interface" appaiono, in lshw ?
<krabador> quante ne appaiono ?
<cristian_c> ....
<geolux> dietro ci sono due porte
<krabador> geolux, te lo dice il comando quante ne hai
<krabador> geolux, GUARDA IL COMANDO
<geolux> eno1 + enp5s0 + wlp7s0
<geolux> queste?
<cristian_c> geolux: se hai due porte
<cristian_c> geolux: quante te ne vede ifconfif?
<cristian_c> e quale è disabled
<geolux> cristian_c stavo pensando di spostare il cavo sull'altra porta e rifare il comando di aggiornamento
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> buona idea
<geolux> asp
<Nossi> Buonasera, al mio pc e' improvvisamente scomparsa la spunta del wifi
<geolux> mi ridetti il comando?
<cristian_c> geolux: lshw -C network | less
<cristian_c> quante ne da?
<cristian_c> Nossi: forse un bug del network manager
<cristian_c> Nossi: 16.04?
<geolux> cristian_c e krabador vi ringrazio tantissimo ma devo salutarvi ... domattina provo e reintallare e poi magari ci riaggiorniamo
<geolux> UN ABBRACCIO E GRAZIE
<Nossi> Stavo navigando e il computer si è disconnesso. Ora è scomparsa la spunta del wifi
<Nossi> Come posso far tornare le cose come prima?
<cristian_c> Nossi: da quale pc stai scrivendo in chat?
<Nossi> Lo stesso di prima ma connesso via cavo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Nossi: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<Nossi> Fatto
<cristian_c> Nossi: ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17411458/
<cristian_c> Nossi: rfkill list | pastebinit
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17411506/
<cristian_c> Nossi: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Nossi> lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Nossi> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<Nossi> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'
<Nossi>   what():  std::bad_alloc
<Nossi> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<Nossi> Quel comando non va
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> Nossi: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17411733/
<cristian_c> *-usb:0 UNCLAIMED description: Generic USB device product: BT vendor: MediaTek
<Nossi> ?
<cristian_c> *-network UNCLAIMED description: Network controller product: MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter vendor: MEDIATEK Corp.
<Nossi> Cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Nossi: manca un pezzo della storia
<cristian_c> Nossi: quando ha cominciato a funzionare il wifi?
<Nossi> Tempo fa, dopo aver parlato con una persona su questa chat
<Nossi> Il problema si era risolto grazie alle sue istruzioni
<cristian_c> Nossi: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Nossi: 16.04?
<Nossi> si
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17412049/
<cristian_c> Nossi: scusa, però, se aggiungi ppa, mini la stabilità del tuo sistema
<Nossi> Non capisco di cosa stai parlando, scusa l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> Nossi: in live ha mai funzionato la wifi?
<cristian_c> !ppa | Nossi
<ubot-it> Nossi: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Nossi> Scusa
<Nossi> Non l'ho mai provato in live
<cristian_c> Nossi: hai detto che ha smesso di funzionare di punto in bianco, a sessione in corso
<cristian_c> mentre si scopre che fai uso di repository di terze parti non ufficialmente supportati
<cristian_c> Nossi: ma sopratutto, quando ha smesso di funzionare?
<cristian_c> temporalmene
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-17
<gigirock> Buongiorno, ho un hardisk che fatto analizzare dalla utility "dischi" , mi informa che un 'settore e' danneggiato' , il disco e' vuoto ed al momento e' formattato ext4, vorrei marcare il settore danneggiato per non utilizzarlo + in nessuna maniera, quale comando/utility devo usare in ubuntu ?
<akis24> !chat | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bobone> buongiorno, mi potete linkare la guida migliore per installare skype su Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<glpiana> bobone, lo scarichi dal sito e lo installi
<bobone> nel sito nel menù a tendina in cui scegliere la distro, la più recente è la 12...
<glpiana> bobone, quello è
<bobone> ma è 12 e io ho la 16...
<glpiana> intendo che il pacchetto è quello
<bobone> quindi scarico quello?
<glpiana> sì
<gerry73> ciao.. su windows 10 il visualizzatore standard delle immagini mostra in sequenza, ad esempio, le foto in una cartella.. ma anche i video!.. non "scarta" i video per mostrare solamente le foto..
<gerry73> c'e' qualcosa di equivalente su ubuntu?..
<gerry73> in pratica secondo me può essere comodo questo comportamento.. se si vuol mostrare anche i video nel mentre si scorron le foto
<help12> una domanda per usare il protocollo ac "wi-fi" come fare?
<Mr_Pan> help12, se la tua sk e il tuo router lo supportano sarà utilizzato in automatico
<Mr_Pan> buona partita  :D
<help12> um se lancio iwconfig mi da solo 802.3 a,b,g cioè neanche n,ac pero la scheda secondo il produttore li dovrebbe avere quindi sono i driver?
<help12> come scheda wi-fi e la Asus PCE-AC68 e come driver bcmwl-kernel-source
<iljoker> ciao a tutti,  come da suggerimento ho installato ubuntu 14.04 e il problema con il wifi è risolto e mi vede anche il driver della scheda video kabini. l'unica cosa che non va è un mess che mi da all'avvio con schermata nera tipo terminale e va avanti solo con exit, se mi dite come fare magari vi faccio vedere una foto
<Mr_Pan> !iamge
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'iamge'
<Mr_Pan> !image | iljoker
<ubot-it> iljoker: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<help12> qualcuno mi sa dire come risolvere il problema?
<iljoker> @ubot-it , Mr_Pan http://prntscr.com/bhjfgy
<help12> se dal terminale lancio iwconfig non mi vede dei protocolli "ac,n" pero la scheda di rete "PCE-AC68" li deve avere quindi come risolvo il problema?
<iljoker> buon pomeriggio cristian_c ho fatto come mi hai consigliato e appena avviato il wifi funzionava
<cristian_c> iljoker: in live 16.04?
<iljoker> l'unica cosa è questa immagine http://prntscr.com/bhjfgy prima dell'avvio
<iljoker> no direttamente con la 14.04
<cristian_c> iljoker: ma busybox quando è apparsa?
<iljoker> accendo il pc, scelgo ubuntu e parte l'avvio e poi compare quello, questo gia dopo il riavvio obbligatorio dopo l'installazione
<cristian_c> iljoker: ma in kive?
<cristian_c> live
<iljoker> no
<cristian_c> iljoker: e in live invece?
<iljoker> non ho provato
<cristian_c> lol
<iljoker> volevo chiedere
<cristian_c> allora non hai fatto come consigliato
<iljoker> non mi avevi detto di provare con la 14.04?
<cristian_c> iljoker: no, molto sempkicemente avevo detto di provare sulla live della 16.04
<cristian_c> installando bcmwl-kernel-source
<cristian_c> sempre in live, senza riavviare
<iljoker> si e poi tramite terminale di installare il driver
<cristian_c> eh, ma hai detto di non aver provato
<iljoker> aspetta un momento non mi sono spiegato, dunque la prova in live non l'ho fatta perchè mi è sembrato più semplice installare la 14.04 come seconda alternativa
<iljoker> volevo evitare di sbagliare a scaricare cose tramite terminale e non risolvere nulla
<cristian_c> e allora hai fatto come ti parvea, tutto legittimo, ma non è quanto ti era stato consiglisto
<cristian_c> iljoker: in live non c'era da fare nulla di diverso
<cristian_c> da fare
<iljoker> strano, ricordavo anche di provare con la 14.04 come aveva fatto quello su askubuntu, ho capito male?
<cristian_c> e benchè il minimo pericolo, visto che nulla di quanto fatto in live, se non si tocca l'hard disk, viene dalvato
<iljoker> o forse dovevo
<iljoker> installare il driver su live della 16.04 come aveva fatto quello anche se aveva usato la 14.04
<cristian_c> iljoker: sulla live della 14.04, solo se la live della 16.04 non avesse dato effetti, con il metodo spiegato prims
<cristian_c> iljoker: sì, era così
<cristian_c> iljoker: ma quando hai dubbi
<cristian_c> !log | iljoker
<ubot-it> iljoker: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> iljoker: ma nulla ti vieta di provare in live, 16.04 o 14.04 che sia
<iljoker> ubot-it cos'è il link dove mi hai "taggato"
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mr_Pan> iljoker, è il log del canale dove puoi rileggere i messaggi più vecchi
<iljoker> ah ok grazie
<iljoker> e ora che ho installato la 14.04? torno alla 16 e faccio quelle prove rileggendo i mess?
<Mr_Pan> iljoker, il ubot è un bot ... non c'è un apersona che risponde ...
<cristian_c> 'iljoker: ma nulla ti vieta di provare in live, 16.04 o 14.04 che sia'
<iljoker> ah, ovviamente non lo sapevo =D
<iljoker> cmq tolgo il disturbo, mi rileggo i mess e vedo come va
<iljoker> grazie a tutti
<cristian_c> iljoker: di niente, ma se avvi una live vedi subito se funziona
<cristian_c> e nulla ti vieta di collegarti qui in chat da live
<mitico> buona sera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | mitico
<ubot-it> mitico: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mitico> ho un problemino
<mitico> ho un acer A101  e con la wi/fi
<mitico> se faccio la prova con usb
<mitico> funziona come adesso che scrivo ma se faccio installazione e tolgo usb non riconosce piu la wifi!_
<mitico> come posso far per rimediare il tutto
<mitico> cosa mi potete sugerire_
<mitico> _
<krabador> "<mitico> se faccio la prova con usb
<krabador> <mitico> funziona come adesso che scrivo ma se faccio installazione e tolgo usb non riconosce piu la wifi!_"
<krabador> puoi spiegare opportunamente, che sistema stai usando, e cosa stai cercando di fare con cosa ?
<krabador> !dettagli | mike67
<ubot-it> mike67: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> !dettagli | mitico
<ubot-it> mitico: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<mitico> ho un problema con la configurazione e attivazione della scheda wifi! non riesco a far la ricerca
<mitico> ho installato la versione 16.04
<krabador> mitico, apri il terminale
<mitico> nella barra sopra in alto a destra il simbolo della wifi non mi pinka e quindi non mi fa la ricerca!
<mitico> ok
<krabador> mitico, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> mitico, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<mitico> ok fatto
<krabador> e te lo tieni per te , il link ?
<mitico> un attimo
<mitico> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<mitico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17450934/
<mitico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17450934/
<mitico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17450934/
<mitico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17450934/
<mitico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17450934/
<mitico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17450934/
<mitico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17450934/
<ocean11> Buonasera ragazzi, avrei bisogno di alcune delucidazioni. Sto installando ubuntu sul mio portatile e ho seleziona la modalità altro. Ho impostato ifile system e il punto di mount con partizione logica su una partizione che avevo creato. Non ho creato nessuna area di swap. Secondo voi questo può creare problemi al pc? Grazie
<Carlin0> ocean11, che pc è? quanta ram ha ? usi ibernazione ?
<ocean11> toshiba satellite l505, intel i3 4gb ram, non uso ibernazione di solito
<Carlin0> se non iberni ed hai 4 gb di ram puoi anche fare a meno della swap
<ocean11> ok, ho selezionato la partizione logica va bene? o era preferibile quella primaria?
<Carlin0> non fa differenza ocean11
<ocean11> ti ringrazio, se volessi aggiungere in seguito l'area di swap posso configurarla da terminale?
<Carlin0> si può fare : basta che la crei e aggiungi in fstab
<ocean11> ok, quanti mb devo assegnare?
<Carlin0> swap ?
<ocean11> si grazie
<Carlin0> pari alla ram non di +
<ocean11> ti ringrazio
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-18
<angelogom> salve ho appena installato lubuntu 12.04 ma ho un problema con la tastiera virtuale
<ExPBoy> 12.04?
<ExPBoy> come mai una distro così vecchia?
<ExPBoy> non è più supportata mi sa
<akis24> manca poco fino aprile del prossimo anno credo
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> angelogom, visto che hai appena installato io metterei la 16.04
<ExPBoy> poi vedi tu
<angelogom> scusate ero impegnato la 12.04 perche e l'unica che il pc gira bene
<angelogom> ho provato la 16 troppo pesante
<akis24> angelogom: e il problema quale sarrebbe ?
<ExPBoy> il pc
<ExPBoy> :)
<angelogom> on board rimane tutto nero
<akis24> angelogom: provato a riavviare il pc ?
<angelogom> no
<angelogom> allora ho installato on board da terminale tutto apposto il problema che e tutto nero
<angelogom> adesso provo a riavviare
<akis24> angelogom: la tastiera per avviarla la trovi sul menu comunque
<angelogom> si va bene dal menu il problema che mi da un rettangolo nero
<ExPBoy> uhm ma hai provato prima di installare?
<akis24> comunque riavvia e vedi se appare dopo angelogom
<angelogom> ok adesso provo a riavviare
<angelogom> ho riavviato ma niente non funziona e tutto nero ma perche ???
<ExPBoy> potrebbe essere la scheda video
<ExPBoy> che scheda hai?
<akis24> angelogom: prova a dare questo da terminale  sudo apt-get install python-gi-cairo  e poi riprova
<Mr_Pan> angelogom, le live esistono proprio per provare PRIMA di installare ......
<angelogom> ok adesso provo
<akis24> angelogom: e metti tutto su pastebin che vediamo anche noi
<akis24> !paste | angelogom
<ubot-it> angelogom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<angelogom> allora adesso la tastiera si vede solo che non funziona ci clicco sopra e non scrive
<angelogom> provo di nuovo a riavviare
<akis24> e daglie prima non si vedeva.. ora non funziona riavvia ancora
<ExPBoy> e il paste?
<angelogom> paste scusa ma io non sono pratico cosa e ??? paste
<ExPBoy> ok
<akis24> eh se leggi angelogom
<angelogom> provo a riavviare e vediamo un attimo
<ExPBoy> si si vai per cavoli tuoi
<angelogom> ok funziona tutto
<ExPBoy> lol
<angelogom> sieti bravi complimenti
<angelogom> comunque a che siamo in chat il mio computer e un asus eeepc 1001 ho provato ad installare la 16 ma si rallenta molto
<angelogom> ecco perche ho scelto la 12
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> angelogom, non è un computer è un netbook ! ;D
<angelogom> si
<Mr_Pan> angelogom, quanta ram  ?
<Mr_Pan> 1 o 2 gb  ?
<angelogom> 2 gb
<Mr_Pan> angelogom, per quel tipo di hw dovresti installare xubuntu o lubuntu graficamente mmeno pesanti ...
<angelogom> infatti adesso sono con lubuntu 12
<akis24> angelogom: è quel pc non è un fumine di guerra di suo gia'  che gira con lubuntu è tanto
<akis24> angelogom: siamo in supporto se hai argomenti diversi dal supporto entra in chat che saranno felici di discuterne con te
<angelogom> ho provato la 16 di lubuntu gira un po meglio ma con la 12 gira molto meglio
<Mr_Pan> angelogom, il tocco finale sarebbe un bel SSD ... io sul mio ho fatto così .. rinato
<angelogom> si ok scusate
<Mr_Pan> angelogom, il supporto alla 12 è finito/sta finendo
<geolux> buongiorno ragazzi ... ricconi qua
<ExPBoy> ricconi?
<geolux> stamattina (se riesco) vorrei reinstallare tutto
<geolux> ah ah ah rieccomi viene modificato in "ricconi"
<akis24> !chat | geolux
<ubot-it> geolux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<geolux> comunque, ora mi trovo con un HD SSD con solo spazio vuoto
<geolux> akis24 non è argomento di questa chat?
<akis24> geolux: passa in chat se non hai richieste inerenti il canale di supporto
<geolux> supporto all'installazione?
<akis24> geolux: e non tiriamola per le lunghe visto che lo hai fatto dovresti sapere come rifarlo " installazione "
<akis24> !installazione | geolux
<ubot-it> geolux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<geolux> akis24 in realtà vorrei un aiuto su come configurare un dual boot, e cosa devo verificare nel bios
<akis24> geolux:  le guide esistono per leggerle ..
<geolux> akis24 purtroppo le ho già lette e rilette, ma evidentemente non essendo un tecnico, mi sfugge qualche passaggio, perché in sostanza dopo che installo > installazione correttamente eseguita > ma continuo ad avere alcuni problemi
<f843d0> !dettagli | geolux
<ubot-it> geolux: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<geolux> ok @ubot-it
<geolux> ho provato ad installare Ubuntu l'ultima versione ed ho in sostanza due problemi che potrebbero essere collegati
<geolux> 1) la comparsa del boot di sistema (dove posso scegliere se entrare nel bios o partire da disco ecc.) è notevolmente rallentato
<geolux> 2) quando parte Ubuntu per qualche decina di secondi resta bloccato sulla pagina del login, mouse e tastiera fermi. Poi si sblocca
<f843d0> geolux: il problema 1 emerge per via di configurazioni del BIOS (tipo QuickBoot o altro); non è responsabilità di questo canale, consulta il manuale relativo al tuo hardware. Prossima
<f843d0> geolux: per il problema 2, lo ha sempre fatto? Lo fa anche in live? O ha cominciato a farlo dopo che hai caricato driver o software particolari, o adottato configurazioni particolari?
<geolux> f843d0 ma se io non procedo con l'installazione di Ubuntu il boot è velocissimo
<geolux> f843d0 ... in live non lo fa
<geolux> lo fa subito dopo l'installazione ed il riavvio
<f843d0> geolux: allora il problema 2 è emerso per qualche azione intrapresa sulla versione installata
<geolux> tipo? il problema compare subito dopo l'installazione, senza fare nient'altro
<f843d0> geolux: puoi provare a passare in rassegna gli output di dmesg, /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog e log di xorg per capire se qualche operazione anomala stia compromettendo il sistema
<geolux> f843d0 ora l'HD è vuoto ... stavo cercando di reinstallare nuovamente e chiedevo appunto quali accorgimenti eseguire (a questo punto nel bios) per fare un lavoro pulito e consentire di installare anche windows
<f843d0> geolux: se hai intenzione di installare un dual boot, è meglio installare prima Windoze
<geolux> per esempio la motherboard mi consente di impostare sia Legacy+UAFI (default) che solo Uefi
<geolux> f843d0 come installo Windoze?
<f843d0> !windows | geolux
<ubot-it> geolux: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<geolux> grazie @ubot-it
<Carlin0> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<Carlin0> !apple
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'apple'
<Carlin0> !pere
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pere'
<Carlin0> vabbè
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> credevo di essere in chat :(
<lusuhard> problemino con samba http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17470891/
<lusuhard>  problemino con samba http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17470891/
<akis24> lusuhard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770574
<lusuhard> akis24 thanx
<Lucas2> Salve a tutti. Ho una workstation della Dell "precision 670" con una scheda grafica sapphire della Ati/Radeon. Ho alcuni problemi... il pc è abbastanza lento, non mi fa gli aggiornamenti dandomi un messaggio strano
<Lucas2> sopra ho installato ubuntu 16.04
<Lucas2> Cosa posso fare per fargli fare gli aggiornamenti?
<caveat> Lucas2: devi mostrare il messagggio strano
<Mr_Pan> !pastebinit | Lucas2
<ubot-it> Lucas2: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Mr_Pan> Lucas2, apri la finestra del terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Lucas2> si
<Mr_Pan> Lucas2, poi successivamente scrivi sudo apt update | pastebinit  e incolla il link che ti darà alla fine del comando
<Mr_Pan> e incollalo qui
<Lucas2> mi da
<Lucas2> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<Mr_Pan> si ok il link sotto ...
<Mr_Pan> http://....
<Lucas2> Non c'è
<Lucas2> c'è solo
<Lucas2> ^CCatturato KeyboardInterrupt.
<Lucas2> ^CCatturato KeyboardInterrupt.
<Lucas2> ^CCatturato KeyboardInterrupt.
<Mr_Pan> Lucas2, un attimo di pazienza arriverà anche il link
<Lucas2> ok
<Mr_Pan> Lucas2, hai dato ctrl + c?!?
<Mr_Pan> Lucas2, ridai il comando sudo apt update | pastebinit e attendi il link per favore
<Lucas2> ok
<Lucas2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17472516/
<Lucas2> voila
<Mr_Pan> Lucas2, hai dei ppa nella lista dei repo ... perchè  ?
<Mr_Pan> !ppa | Lucas2
<ubot-it> Lucas2: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Mr_Pan> i ppa non sono supportati ufficialmente e possono rendere instabile il sistema
<Lucas2> Non lo so...
<Lucas2> Ok, li tolgo allora?
<Mr_Pan> Lucas2, leggi la guida sopra ...
<Mr_Pan> sistema la lista dei repo
<Mr_Pan> poi da terminale   sudo apt upgrade | pastebinit  e metti qui il link
<Lucas2> aspetta come faccio a sistemare la lista che non ho capito
<Lucas2> ?
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Mr_Pan> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Mr_Pan> hola cecchini
<cecchini> Mr_Pan, hola meglio ubuntu-chat
<Lucas2> Quali ppa devo togliere?
<f843d0> Lucas2: tutti, ogni ppa è potenzialmente problematico
<Lucas2> Ok
<Lucas2> nella descrizione sopra mi chiede di specificare
<Lucas2> il ppa, quindi che comando devo dare per toglierli tutti?
<f843d0> Lucas2: iteri il comando su tutti
<Lucas2> mmh...
<Lucas2> Ok. Aspetto finisca gli aggiornamenti
<doom_> salve uso ubuntu gnome 14.04 e ho impsotato il backup automatico con deja , oggi dopo il backup mi sono comparsi questi avvisi https://postimg.org/image/g8pbk37fb/
<doom_> qui c'è tutto il quadro completo di file non salvati  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17475817/
<Simoely> Salve a tutti, ho voluto aggiornare Ubuntu alla versione 15.10 per poi passare alla 16.
<Simoely> ho iniziato la procedura di download e dopo aver iniziato a leggere i pacchetti per installarli lo schermo e diventato nero, dopo circa 2 ore di inattivita ho provato a riavviare con il tasto di spegnimento e adesso mi si avvia ma non succede niente, che faccio?
<Carlin0> Simoely, scaricati la iso della 16.04 e aggiorna con quella
<Simoely> sto provando ma dopo un po si arresta il download e mi dice failed
<Carlin0> da dove la scarichi ?
<Simoely> da ubuntuitalia
<Carlin0> ma che errore da ? failed ...
<Simoely> mi si ferma il download, come se il file fosse danneggiato
<krabador> Simoely, scarica da qui, da un pc che abbia sufficiente spazio
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<Simoely> ok ora provo.grazie mille
<parvit> Ciao. Voglio installare kubuntu sul mio netbook. Quale versione 32 o 64 bit?
<krabador> netbook, lascia perdere kubuntu
<krabador> è pesante.
<parvit> quale consigli?
<krabador> lubuntu / xubuntu
<krabador> parvit, se indichi il modello preciso del processore , si puo' parlare di versione
<parvit> intel atom
<Carlin0> atom =lubuntu
<krabador> parvit, incompleto.
<parvit> dove devo guardare?
<krabador> parvit, nella media il proprietario lo sa
<krabador> come la cilindrata della macchina
<Simoely> sai cosa faccio, ho inserito il cd di ubuntu 14 e seleziono elimina ubuntu 15 e reinstallo il 14, poi provo a passare al 16
<krabador> Simoely, meglio di no
<krabador> Simoely, fallo direttamente con 16
<krabador> !ripristino | Simoely
<ubot-it> Simoely: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> e segui questo , se hai dati nella home che non hai salvato
<Simoely> mi dice che non ho spazio sufficiente su disco ma non e vero
<krabador> Simoely, diffiicilmente mentono , i sistemi, con la stima dello spazio rimasto
<krabador> parvit, che sistema hai per controllare ?
<krabador> sistema operativo
<Simoely> infatti ho lanciato il disco del 14 pero non c e la voce reinstalla ma solo la voce elimina il 15 e reinstalla il 14
<parvit> intel atom Z520
<krabador> parvit, allora questa http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> !iso | parvit
<ubot-it> parvit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usb | parvit
<ubot-it> parvit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<krabador> Simoely, la procedura di ripristino conviene sempre eseguirla con versione equivalente o superiore
<parvit> Z520 1.33 ghz
<krabador> parvit, kubuntu scordatelo proprio
<parvit> sembra ben fatto come grafica
<krabador> ma tu non puoi permettertelo
<krabador> ;)
<parvit> devo metterne uno per mia moglie che assomigli a windows
<krabador> quella suggerita qui.
<parvit> iubuntu...32 o 64 bit?
<Simoely> capisco ma non riesco neanche a vedere quanto spazio ho nell hard disc perche non riesco a vedere le proprieta perche compare un messaggio unable to access not authorized to perform operation
<krabador> a parte che la i non c'entra niente, parvit , ma ti è stato risposto con estrema precisione indicandoti il link di scarico
<krabador> parvit, e cosa devi farci, poi, con il file scaricato
<krabador> Simoely, ti sta picchiando, il sistema che stai usando...
<Simoely> un po
<parvit> lo metto nella chiavetta e lo installo
<krabador> Simoely, il "cd di 14" che dici di avere, di che versione di 14 è , di preciso ?
<Simoely> 14.04.02 lts
<krabador> Simoely, caricalo, per poter scaricare la iso di 16.04 , fare usb o dvd , e risolvere il problema
<Simoely> cioe?
<krabador> ...
<Simoely> in che senso caricalo?
<krabador> Simoely, carichi il disco che hai, di 14.04.2 , in sessione di prova, ti connetti ad internet, scarichi la iso di 16.04, fa il supporto, o dvd o usb, a tua scelta
<krabador> la iso la scarichi in una partizione montata, che abbia spazio sufficiente
<krabador> e per quello devi impostare firefox in modo che chieda sempre dove scaricare i files, prima di mettere il file a scaricare
<Simoely> infatti sto facendo cosi pero non riesco a scaricarlo perche mi dice che ho poco spazio
<krabador> Simoely, vuol dire che è cosi'
<krabador> Simoely, se sei in live, è probabile tu non lo stia scaricando in una partizione
<krabador> ma nello spazio di storage virtuale della lice
<krabador> *live
<Simoely> e come faccio a caricarlo in una partizione
<krabador> Simoely, ... vol.2
<krabador> Simoely, stai scrivendo dalla live in questione ?
<Simoely> si
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> ed incolli qui il link risultante dal secondo comando
<Simoely> http://paste.ubuntu.com//17484339/
<krabador> Simoely, df -h | pastebinit
<Simoely> ok
<Simoely> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17484531/
<krabador> Simoely, hai il disco da 3tb e il disco da 1tb montati
<Simoely> si
<krabador> rispettivamente in /media/ubuntu/HD Esterno 1 e /media/ubuntu/HD Esterno 2
<Simoely> si
<krabador> imposti firefox per chiedere dove scaricare i files, da impostazioni
<krabador> clicchi sul download della iso
<krabador> e dalla finestra di richesta destinazione , selezioni uno dei 2 dischi
<krabador> salvi li, ed amen
<Simoely> poi per installarlo faccio il cd e mi chiedera dopo dove installare il 16 e gli diro di metterlo nell hard disk che voglio
<krabador> parvit, non era una domanda, ma la segnalazione che ti erano state fornite tutte le informazioni
<krabador> Simoely, la procedura di installazione ti permette di metterlo dove ti pare
<krabador> ma se non mi sbaglio, prima dicevi di volerlo mettere al posto dell'attuale installato , no ?
<Simoely> ok adesso provo...sei un grande. grazie veramente tanto
<krabador> Simoely, non ti conviene accumulare installazioni
<krabador> se non sei sufficientemente esperto da gestirle.
<Simoely> cioe volevo dire nell hard disk dove avevo installato il precendente
<krabador> Simoely, perfetto
<Simoely> ok.di nuovo grazie mille
<krabador> puoi seguire la procedura di ripristino
<krabador> !ripristino | Simoely
<ubot-it> Simoely: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Simoely> perfetto
<krabador> oppure semplicemente quella di installazione
<krabador> !installazione | Simoely
<ubot-it> Simoely: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> se non ti interessano i dati all'interno di quest'installazione
<Simoely> ok.alla prossima.
<nux_> ciao a tutti
<nux_> :)
<krabador> !ciao | nux_
<ubot-it> nux_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nux_> eheheh ciao krabador
<nux_> come la và?
<krabador> mo ben , ma
<krabador> !chat | nux_
<ubot-it> nux_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> questo canale ha il log, riservato al solo supporto tecnico ;)
<nux_> ok
<parvit> ok. Ho scaricato lubuntu 16.04. Ora cosa devo fare?
<krabador> parvit, i link di prima
<parvit> Si può installare sulla chiavetta ed usarlo da li?
<krabador> parvit, ti sono stati dati tutti i link
<krabador> torna semplicemente indietro, e leggi quanto riportano
<parvit> vabe...mi arrangio da solo. Grazie dell'aiuto.
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> parvit, ti è impossibile tornare indietro'
<krabador> mi spieghi cosa te lo impedisce?
<cristian_c> leggere è faticoso
<krabador> parvit, diccelo, che se è un problema tecnico, lo segnaliamo allo staff.
<cristian_c> parvit: semplicemente , per evitare di inquinare il canale, che è loggato
<cristian_c> si evita di ripetere le cose mille volte, se non è strettamente necessario
<parvit> nessun problema tecnico
<krabador> parvit, e quindi^
<krabador> quindi?
<krabador> !iso | parvit
<ubot-it> parvit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | parvit
<ubot-it> parvit: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<parvit> il download dal link fornitomi si è bloccato che manca 1 sec.
<krabador> il download di cosa ?
<krabador> della iso
<parvit> si
<krabador> parvit, sicuro di avere lo spazio necessario?
<parvit> è 10 minuti che è cosi
<krabador> si, ma
<krabador> parvit, sicuro di avere lo spazio necessario?
<parvit> 85 gb disponibili
<krabador> parvit, chiudilo, e rifallo, se ci sono stati problemi di rete, o altre problematiche , probabilmente il file è corrotto
<parvit> uso firefox
<parvit> ora riprovo a scaricarlo
<parvit> come prima bloccato a pochi secondi al termine
<krabador> hai antivirus e software vario di protezione ?
<parvit> microsoft security essential
<krabador> di che sistema stiamo parlando ?
<parvit> win 7 pro
<krabador> parvit,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<krabador> scarica questo , ed usalo con un client torrent
<parvit> ok. ci provo. grazie.
<parvit> ho scaricato finalmente Lubuntu
<parvit> ma non c'è nessuna iso..
<Mr_Pan> parvit, che vuol dire "..non c'è nesusna iso..."
<parvit> devo mettere lubuntu nella chiavetta
<Mr_Pan> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Mr_Pan> parvit, ora sei da ubuntu o da windows ?
<parvit> win
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<parvit> fatto ma non vede la iso
<Mr_Pan> parvit, segui la guida che ti ho linkato e crea la usb avviabile
<Mr_Pan> parvit, hai creato la usb avviabile ma non parte  ?
<parvit> con universal usb installer mi chiede il file iso
<parvit> ma nelle cartelle scaricate non c'è nessuna iso
<krabador> parvit, ti ho dato un torrent
<krabador> che tramite il client
<parvit> si
<krabador> hai scaricato da qualche parte
<parvit> fatto già
<krabador> vai nella cartella di destinazione
<parvit> nella cartella trovo .disk doc boot etc...ma nessuna iso
<krabador> e sei sicuro di essere nella cartella giusta?
<krabador> che cartella di destinazione hai scelto '
<krabador> ?
<krabador> puoi controllare nel client torrent ?
<parvit> si perchè il file era zippato e ho estratto
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> non era zippato
<krabador> è un file lubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<parvit> quello likato era zippato
<krabador> che se hai un programma come winrar, viene visualizzato con quell'icona, ma non è un file .zip o .rar, e NON VA DECOMPRESSO
<krabador> parvit, smettila per favore
<krabador> è il file con cui operare , con il programma per creare la pendrive
<krabador> se l'hai cancellato , riscaricalo , e procedi con universal usb installer
<krabador> in windows, puoi usare anche rufus
<krabador> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<parvit> lo so...il file iso deve essere solo uno.
<parvit> ora provo con rufus
<krabador> parvit, ma se non trovi il file iso , che a quanto pare hai decompresso, non cambia nulla ;)
<parvit> ho formattato la chiavetta con Rufus. Ora ci metto il file scaricato con torrent
<krabador> parvit, ti è stato detto che puoi fare la stessa cosa con universal usb installer
<krabador> prima che ti accanissi nel dire che "nella cartella non c'è nessuna iso"
<krabador> stai capendo cio' di cui stiamo parlando ?
<parvit> si. Ora ho la chiavetta avviabile pronta con sopra Lubuntu.
<krabador> e perchè con universal usb installer non è stato possibile ?
<parvit> perchè mi chiedeva il file iso e non lo vedeva
<krabador> perchè forse non gli indicavi dov'era
<parvit> vedeva solo la cartella decompressa
<krabador> sia rufus che universal usb installer, hanno lo stesso criterio
<krabador> per vedere i files
<krabador> parvit, smettila , vol.2
<krabador> ;)
<parvit> mmm...meglio rufus
<krabador> parvit, una volta fatto il supporto di installazione, segui tranquillamente la guida di installazione
<krabador> parvit, smettila, vol.3 :D
<krabador> !installazione | parvit
<ubot-it> parvit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<parvit> Ok. Ora riavvio.
<parvit> Ma riavviando e settando la usb come boot partirà poi l'installazione oppure la live?
<Mr_Pan> parvit, scegli avvia senza installare ... e avrai la modalità live .....
<parvit> io voglio installare..no live
<parvit> Devo creare una partizione oppure non serve?
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-19
<nashville45> quale sono le migliore zoccole che fanno pompini?
<antiokis> hi
<antiokis> everybody
<kyuubi> salve
<kyuubi> ho appena installato lubuntu, ma non so perchè il software center non trova quasi nessuno dei dei software che normalmente sono presenti
<kyuubi> come posso fare ?
<yolpe> buona domenica intanto :)
<yolpe> come faccio da terminale ad eliminare i groub obsoleti?
<yolpe> ho fatto con purge ma devo farli per forza uno alla volta?
<yolpe> ricordo che usavo un comando che toglieva da groub x a groub xx...
<yolpe> poi mi ha dato un errore, ora vi dico cosa
<yolpe> Rimozione di linux-image-extra-3.13.0-63-generic (3.13.0-63.103)...
<yolpe> Eliminazione dei file di configurazione di linux-image-extra-3.13.0-63-generic (3.13.0-63.103)...
<yolpe> sta volta sembra sia andato abuon fine
<yolpe> avrò dato 6 volte il comando :..  apt-get purge linux-image-extra-3.13.0-63-generic
<yolpe> ora resta il mio primo quesito... vorrei eliminare dal groub 3.13.0-65 al 3.13.0-85
<yolpe> che comando devo dare per far prima?
<sacarde> ciao
<yolpe> ciao
<yolpe> vorrei eliminare dal groub 3.13.0-65 al 3.13.0-85
<yolpe> che comando devo dare per far prima?
<yolpe> dal forum ho trovato purge, ma mi sembra un po' lungo farlo per ogni grub
<yolpe> autoremove rischio mi tolga anche applicazioni che non uso da un po' ma potrebbero tornarmi utili e voglio tenere (ad esempio mixxx)
<ilpanda> yolpe: io uso synaptic. seleziono quello che devo rimuovere e gli dico rimuovi completamente che euquivale a purge
<ilpanda> il resto viene in automatico
<yolpe> ora provo grazie...
<yolpe> ma i grub li vedo tutti assieme? in che modo?
<ilpanda> yolpe: io faccio un ll /boot
<ilpanda> seleziono la parte numerica dei kernel che voglio cancellare
<ilpanda> e li cerco in synaptic
<ilpanda> li seleziono e poi col tasto destro scelgo rimuovi completamente
<yolpe> tnx, stto provando
<ilpanda> yolpe: per ogni kernel ci sono circa 4 package installati
<sacarde> qualcuno usa la 12.04 ? con chomium+pepper?
<ilpanda> yolpe: non rimuovere quello corrente :-)
<yolpe> ilpanda... nn riesco a vedere le mie grub
<ilpanda> yolpe: non chiaro. cosa sono le grub?
<yolpe> linux-headers-3.xx.0-24-generic ....quella lista che all'avvio vedi se vai alla selezione manuale di quale far partire (magari in recovery mode)
<yolpe> uddio... io le chiamo grub
<yolpe> cmq sto seguendo il tuo metodo e sto per riuscire spero
<yolpe> solo avrei bisogno di imparare lo stesso il comando da terminale
<yolpe> ho poca memoria e nn riuscivo più ad avviare graficamente
<yolpe> fortuna con purge ho liberato qualche mega e sn riuscito ad arrivare fin qui :/
<ilpanda> yolpe: io tengo sempre gli ultimi 2 kernel. Quello che uso e il precedente. E di solito pulisco in quel modo. Sicuramente si può fare meglio, ma mi sono abituato così
<ilpanda> yolpe: assicurati sempre che il kernel attivo sia quello che ti aspetti "uname -r" perché magari qualcosa è andato storto nell'installazione
<yolpe> ok... riprenderò il discorso semmai... per ora sto facendo spazio da synaptic e ti ringrazio molto della dritta e dei consigli :)
<ilpanda> di niente
<sacarde> qualcuno usa la 12.04 ? con chomium+pepper?
<sacarde> ho aggiunto il ppa che dicono sul wiki
<sacarde> ma non mi trova il pacchetto
<yolpe> altra questione.... vorrei istallare un applicazione per comandare il mio ampli stereo piooner (del quale nn ho il telecomando) da questo notetbook, usando una periferica infrarosso....
<yolpe> so che da alcuni telefoni android è possibile quindi ritengo anche con lubunto 14 e il pc che sto usando...
<yolpe> qualcuno conferma?
<Enzo_palu> Salve a tutti
<Enzo_palu> E' la prima volta qui inchat
<Enzo_palu> posso chiedere un'informazione?
<f843d0> !chiedi | Enzo_palu
<ubot-it> Enzo_palu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<f843d0> !chat | Enzo_palu
<ubot-it> Enzo_palu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Enzo_palu> Ok vorrei sapere come mai ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu e masterizzata su DVD non mi parte?
<Enzo_palu> L'installazione intendo...
<f843d0> Enzo_palu: devi impostare il corretto ordine di boot; il disco deve essere stato realizzato propriamente, scrivendo l'immagine *.iso e _non_ realizzando un disco dati su cui si copia l'immagine *.iso
<Enzo_palu2> Rieccomi era caduta la connessione..
<Enzo_palu2> come da post precedente come devo installare ubuntu una volta scaricata la ISO?
<f843d0> !iso | Enzo_palu2
<ubot-it> Enzo_palu2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Enzo_palu2> Si già visto ma brasero cos'è?
<Enzo_palu2> ci ho cliccato sopra e mi apre una pagina bianca...
<f843d0> Enzo_palu2: hai Ubuntu funzionante ed eseguito su una postazione?
<Enzo_palu2> non purtroppo no
<Enzo_palu2> tutto nuovo
<f843d0> Enzo_palu2: e allora, ti invito a leggere anche i titoli dei paragrafi, oltre che provare a seguire i link
<f843d0> Enzo_palu2: la sezione che parla di Brasero, inizia con il titolo Masterizzare con Ubuntu
<Enzo_palu2> infatti
<f843d0> Enzo_palu2: con quale sistema operativo hai scaricato il file *.iso?
<Enzo_palu2> quindi non basta solo scaricare ubuntu, estrarlo e masterizzarlo su un DVD?
<Enzo_palu2> con win 7 64bit
<f843d0> Enzo_palu2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso#Windows_7
<Enzo_palu2> sinceramente è quello che ho fatto....proprio come da link
<f843d0> Enzo_palu2: ho i miei dubbi, visto che hai menzionato l'operazione di estrazione
<Enzo_palu2> ma anche se l'ho estratto prima e poi masterizzato cambia?
<f843d0> Enzo_palu2: se non viene esplicitamente detto di estrarre un'immagine... certo che cambia
<Enzo_palu2> ah ok allra provo come da guida....per ora ti ringrazio tantissimo per la tua disponibilità....
<f843d0> Enzo_palu2: yw
<Enzo_palu2> davvero grazie
<Guest82364> Ciao a tutti
<helpme2> salve,ho un problema..non riesco ad avere più l'interfaccia grub per scegliere il sistema operativo...è possibile ripristinare il tutto per mezzo di una riga di comando
<helpme2> ?
<helpme2> so che posso risolverlo con il cd di ubuntu...ma vorrei farlo se è possibile con la riga di comando
<Carlin0> helpme2, hai uefi ?
<helpme2> no
<Carlin0> !grub | helpme2
<ubot-it> helpme2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> segui la pagina per il ripristino
<helpme2> ubot-it:  si ho visto..ma in mancanza del live..è possibile farlo?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Carlin0> helpme2, serve la live , se non ce l'hai te la scarichi
<helpme2> ah ho capito..pensavo si potesse fare anche con qualche comando, scegliendo manualmente la partizione da far partire
<Carlin0> ma non si avvia nulla ?
<helpme2> in pratica è successo ad un mio amico, e non so come abbia fatto..gli è saltata l'intera partizione
<Carlin0> ma non si avvia nulla ?
<helpme2> si
<helpme2> appare praticamente il _
<helpme2> non ricordo le parole esatte ma ti dice che non trova la partizione
<Carlin0> capito...
<helpme2> ricordavo qualcosa che aveva a che fare con una riga di comando
<helpme2> però mi sa che mi sto confondendo
<Carlin0> deve ripristinare ...
<helpme2> quindi l'unica soluzione è il live
<helpme2> comunque grazie Carlin0
<Carlin0> di nulla
<helpme2> buona continuazione
<helpme2> ciao
<Carlin0> ci sono altre soluzioni ma impiegano altre live
<helpme2> ah quindi
<helpme2> sempre con il live
<Carlin0> di cui però non avresti la guida
<helpme2> capisco
<Carlin0> quindi credo sia meglio la via «ufficiale»
<helpme2> va bene
<helpme2> nuovamente grazie. gli faccio scaricare il live
<helpme2> ciao :-)
<simona> ciao
<simona> avrei bisogno di un favore
<simona> non mi si scarica l'aggiornamento del sistema
<newtolinux> salve sapete dove comprare mac mini a poco oltre che ebayy?
<f843d0> !chat | newtolinux
<ubot-it> newtolinux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !chat | newtolinux
<newtolinux> grazie
<doom_> ciao a tutti il mio problema e questo uso ubuntu gnome 14.04 e ho impsotato il backup automatico con deja , oggi dopo il backup mi sono comparsi questi avvisi https://postimg.org/image/g8pbk37fb/
<doom_>  qui c'è tutto il quadro completo di file non salvati  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17475817/
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> doom_: l'ultimo
<doom_> cristian  : cosa L'ultimo?
<cristian_c> boh,i dati delle connessioni al limite li reimposti
<cristian_c> i kernel , beh, non ha senso salvarli, a mio avviso
<cristian_c> l'ultimo file non so cos'è
<doom_> mi chiedevo se e normale o c'è stato un errore durante i lbackup^
<krabador> doom_, lo controlli in base alle impostazioni di dejadup
<krabador> doom_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0Dup#Panoramica
<doom_> krabador
<doom_> ho impostato il backup di home e di /
<cristian_c> beh, il backup della home è più sensato
<doom_> escludendo la cartella scaricati e musica
<cristian_c> O.o
<Csk> Buona sera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Csk
<ubot-it> Csk: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Csk> c'è qualche buon anima disposta ad aiutarmi?
<krabador> se non chiedi , non sai.
<Csk> si scusami
<Csk> allora vi spiego il mio problema, ho installato su un dedicato Debian 7 (Wheezy) (64 bits) e messo su un  Unreal, con i relativi services e neostats, per l'unreal e i services nessuno problema ma per i neostats mi da un errore di librerie
<Csk> questo è l'errore: Linking neostats:                                                     [ERROR]
<Csk>   gcc -I../include -I../lib/pcre -I../lib/curl -DNEOSTATSCORE -I../lib/event -I
<Csk>   ../lib/nxml -g -O2 -g -rdynamic -DNDEBUG -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-strict-ali
<Csk>   asing -g -rdynamic -o .libs/neostats auth.o bans.o bots.o channels.o commands
<Csk>   .o confuse.o confuselexer.o nsdba.o conf.o dl.o dns.o exclude.o hash.o ircstr
<Csk>   ing.o ircprotocol.o ircsend.o ircrecv.o lang.o list.o log.o main.o match.o mi
<Csk>   sc.o modules.o nsevents.o helpstrings.o servers.o services.o signals.o sock.o
<ther> buona sera ragazzi
<krabador> !ciao | ther
<ubot-it> ther: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ther> che figo oggi ho finito di installare e finalmente funziona tutto sul mio piccolo ed preistorico pc acer A101
<ther> anche la wifi sono riuscito a configurare
<ther> unapiccola cosa rimane e vi chiedere una mano alcuni video sono in flash e non mi li apre mi sapere dire come si fa x esempio ascoltare anche radio rtl
<krabador> ther, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> apri chromium, enjoy.
<ther> dove lo trovo scusami? chromium
<krabador> !terminale | ther
<ubot-it> ther: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !comandi | ther
<ubot-it> ther: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<ther> ok guarderò grazie
<krabador> ther, http://help.ubuntu-it.org/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/it/apt-get.html
<ther> ok krabador sto scaricando 80Mb chromium
<ther> da terminale come mi hai sugerito
<ther> appena finisce cosa dovrei avere ?
<Guest27060> Buonasera a tutti, vorrei fare un po' di spazio nel disco fisso, ho installato ubuntu in dual boot con windows, su ubuntu ho solamente i file necessari, su windows invece, non usandolo da tempo potrei avere roba molto grande da eliminare.. C'è un modo da ubuntu per visualizzare tutti i file della partizione di windows in ordine di grandezza?
<krabador> Guest27060, apri la partizione windows, con nautilus, il gestore files ubuntu , imposti visualizzazione lista,e scegli dimensione
<Guest27060> Che idiota non ci avevo pensato, grazie!
<krabador> :D
<Guest27060> Avrei un'altra domanda, di tutt'altro tipo
<Guest27060> Volevo impostare i dns di google, modificando il file resolv.conf
<krabador> metti      nameserver <dnsgoogle>
<krabador> nel file /etc/resolv.conf
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> riavvii interfaccia di rete
<krabador> o il sistema
<Guest27060> Ho editato il file con sudo, cancellato il nameserver precedente e aggiunto i due di google. Dopo qualche minuto il file si modifica automaticamente e rimuove i dns che avevo inserito
<krabador> Guest27060, hai riavviato il servizio di rete, o il sistema, dopo la modifica ?
<Guest27060> No, allora proverò così
<krabador> Guest27060, di fatto puoi farlo tranquillamente dall'interfaccia grafica di networkmanager
<Guest27060> Grazie :)
<krabador> selezioni la rete, vai nelle impostazioni , metti i dns
<krabador> riconnetti alla rete,
<Guest27060> Perfetto grazie
<Guidooo27> ragazzi buonasera mi servirebbe un aiutuno
<krabador> !chiedi | Guidooo27
<ubot-it> Guidooo27: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guidooo27> in pratica dovrei lanciare su ubuntu 15.10 il programma Laptop Mode Tools ma ho bisogno dei permessi di root
<Guidooo27> non so come fare
<Guidooo27> ad ottenerli
<krabador> sudo nomeprogramma
<krabador> da terminale
<Guidooo27> ho tentato già cosi, mi chiede di mettere la password ma poi non fa nulla più
<krabador> non è nei repo, leggi la sua documentazione ufficiale
<Guidooo27> dove posso trovarla?
<krabador> Guidooo27, hai scaricato il software seguendo il primo risultato a caso dal motore di ricerca ?
<Guidooo27> si dallo store di ubuntu l'ho scaricato
<krabador> ah, ok, è nel repositories
<krabador> *repository
<krabador> Guidooo27, sudo apt-get install  pastebinit
<krabador> Guidooo27, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link prodotto dal secondo comando
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep laptop-mode-tools | pastebinit
<Guidooo27> link prodotto dal secondo comando : http://paste.ubuntu.com/17567194/
<krabador> Guidooo27, anche quest'ultimo
<krabador> *di
<krabador> per favore
<Guidooo27> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17567270/
<krabador> Guidooo27, sudo apt-get install gksu
<krabador> una volta installato,   gksu lmt-config-gui
<krabador> e lo configuri
<Guidooo27> ha funzionato grazie mille sei un genio
<krabador> di niente :D
<Guidooo27> ma ora ogni volta che lo apro devo fare tutto questo?
<krabador> no, una volta configurato, ce l'avrai sempre configurato in questo modo
<Guidooo27> ah ok grazie ancora gentilissimo
<Guidooo27> un'ultima domanda...dove e come hai imparato?
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-12
<xubu> buongiorno. cerco un programma di promemoria, che si presenti sul desktop alla relativa ora e scadenza. qualche indicazione? grazie
<xubu> niente?
<xubu> saluti
<Mr_Pan> xubu, se avessi avuto 5 minuti di pazienza avresti gia la risposta invece di scappare via ...
<Mr_Pan> di nuovo ...
<salvo3875> Ci sono?
<Mr_Pan> salvo3875, ?
<salvo3875> Buongiorno. Ho la versione 16.04 lts e non riesco (sono un principiante cronico...) a capire se c'è un'app che imiti acrobat per editare pdf . Potete aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> salvo3875, personalmente i pdf li edito con inkscape
<Mr_Pan> salvo3875, tieni conto che editare dei pdf é sempre una "forzatura"
<salvo3875> Per intenderci... Se ho un pdf come un form da compilare, riesco a mettere nome, cognome etc. etc.?
<Mr_Pan> salvo3875, il modulo in questione e'un pdf normale o un pdf con i campi "editabili"   ?
<Mr_Pan> salvo3875, comunuqe in entrambi i casi si ci riesci (io uso inkscape per quello)
<Mr_Pan> ma potresti usare anche libreoffice-draw
<Mr_Pan> o gimp
<salvo3875> normale. Una scansione di un foglio ore per il lavoro....
<Mr_Pan> i metodi esistono
<Mr_Pan> salvo3875, usa inkscape
<salvo3875> ok me li segno e vedo quale funzione meglio
<Mr_Pan> lo devi installare da sw center
<Mr_Pan> salvo3875, libreoffice-draw é piu semplice da usare
<salvo3875> ok me li segno e vedo quale funzione meglio. Grazie Mr_Pan
<salvo3875> buona giornata
<Mr_Pan> salvo3875, ciao
<salvo3875> buongiorno!
<salvo3875> Da un paigg  installato la versione desktop di ubuntu 16.04
<salvo3875> ma mi si blocca di continuo non appena apro un qualsiasi strumento come libreoffice draw o altro
<Carlin0> salvo3875, su che pc hai installato ? dicci modelo esatto di cpu e scheda video , e quantità di ram
<salvo3875> ho un icore 5 con una scheda grafica ATI MOBILITY RADEON da un giga
<salvo3875> con 4 giga di ram
<salvo3875> Satellite L655-12L
<gigirock> salvo3875, in driver aggiuntivi cosa trovi ?
<salvo3875> cos'é "driver aggiuntivi"?
<gigirock> salvo3875, apri il terminale e scrivi lsb_release -a
<salvo3875> Ecco, vedi? non me lo fa aprire più....
<salvo3875> A stento sto riuscendo a chattare
<gigirock> salvo3875, apri sto terminale....
<salvo3875> scusate la mia atavica ignoranza, ma come faccio? Credo debba riavviare...
<gigirock> salvo premi ctrl + alt + t
<salvo3875> eccomi qui
<Mr_Pan> salvo3875, ce la fai ad aprire il Terminale (ctrl+alt+t)
<salvo3875> spero
<salvo3875> ok, fatto
<Mr_Pan> salvo3875, scrivi lsb_release -a
<Mr_Pan> e scrivi qui la risposta al comando
<salvo3875> mi scrive questo...ù
<salvo3875> No  LSB modules are available
<salvo3875> Distributor ID ubuntu
<salvo3875> 16.04.02 lts
<salvo3875> release 16.04
<Mr_Pan> ok va bene cosi
<salvo3875> codename xenial
<salvo3875> quindi?
<Mr_Pan> salvo3875, ti si blocca come  ?  si freeeza ,  ti da un errore ...
<salvo3875> no, nessun errore
<salvo3875> si muove il mouse , ma non agisce su niente
<salvo3875> con ctrl+alt+t si sblocca , ma per poco tempo
<Mr_Pan> salvo ctrl + alt + t apre il terminale ..
<salvo3875> io l'ho aperto con la ricerca "cerca nel computer" ahahah
<salvo3875> te lo dico.... sono meno di "0"
<salvo3875> e comunque mi pare di capire che non c'è solution, vero?
<salvo3875> grazie a tutti, scappo a lavoro
<davide98> buongiorno, mi servirebbe per favore sapere come far partire ubuntu da chiavetta usb senza doverlo installare
<Mr_Pan> davide98, devi creare una chiavetta usb con la distroche preferisci e impostare il boot da li (nel bios)
<Carlin0> davide98, usa rufus su winodws
<Mr_Pan> davide98, se sei da windows scarica la iso che prefrisci e usa Rufus per creare la usb
<davide98> quindi scarico ad esempio ubuntu 17.04 da 32 bit, lo metto su chiavetta, la inserisco e nel bios poi mettodi far partire il S.O da chiavetta?
<Mr_Pan> davide98, nel bios selezioni come primo il boot da usb
<davide98> ok grazie
<Mr_Pan> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Mr_Pan> davide98, non seguire il link non e' aggiornato
<davide98> sto scaricando kubuntu 17.04, va bene?
<Carlin0> dipende dal tuo pc davide98
<Mr_Pan> davide98, uhmmm .. .versione buggata e poi dipende dal pc
<davide98> in pratica non riesco più ad accedere ad ubuntu 14.04 perchè  dopo aver cliccato "accedi" torna alla pagina di login. ho pensato di scaricare ubuntu da un altro pc e metterlo su chiavetta, far partire il computer da chiavetta per salvare i dati dell'hard disk e poi formattare tutto
<Carlin0> davide98, si ma parlaci de pc
<Salvatore> Salve, sto usando Ubuntu server 14.04 e ho abilitato l'utente root ma riesco ad usarlo solo sul pc dove è installato il server se provo ad entrare sul server da un altro pc tramite putty mi da permission denied stessa cosa tramite ftp
<Salvatore> Non so proprio dove cercare visto che ho controllato ovunque
<Salvatore> L'unico posto dove mi rimane chiedere aiuto è qui
<G1up1n0> Salvatore: non ho capito se è abilitato nel file di config di ssh l'utente root
<Salvatore> Per abilitarlo mi è stato detto di fare passwd root
<Salvatore> E di inserire la password
<G1up1n0> dovrebbe essere sotto /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<G1up1n0> no, devi vedere la configurazione di ssh
<G1up1n0> tu hai abilitato l'utente root della macchina
<G1up1n0> in quel file c'è una riga con: "PermitRootLogin"
<G1up1n0> dovresti mettere "yes" e riavviare ssh
<Salvatore> C'è scritto without-password
<Salvatore> metto yes?
<G1up1n0> PermitRootLogin yes
<Salvatore> Ora provo
<G1up1n0> poi devi riavviare ssh
<G1up1n0> nn so se funge ancora: sudo service ssh restart
<Salvatore> sudo service ssh restart  ho fatto questo comando ora provo ad accedere
<Salvatore> Ok funziona!
<Salvatore> Grazie mille per l'aiuto
<G1up1n0> de nada
<[Enrico]> G1up1n0: su ubuntu 14.04 si, service è il modo giusto per riavviare un servizio. Con 16.04 devi usare systemctl restart
<G1up1n0> [Enrico] immaginavo :D ma nn avendo sotto mano... :)
<[Enrico]> Salvatore: mi raccomando metti una password molto difficile da bucare col brute force. C'è un motivo se l'accesso da root è disabilitato di default tramite password
<[Enrico]> azz
<G1up1n0> [Enrico]: troppo tardi... nn ci ho pensato di avvisarlo
<[Enrico]> G1up1n0: prossima volta :)
<Carlin0> permitrootlogin ssh però è davvero una brutta idea
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: solo se usi una password debol;e
<[Enrico]> debole*
<[Enrico]> detto questo esistono le chiavi ssh... sono cosa buona e giusta (parte privata criptata con passphrase ovviamente)
<[Enrico]> ed è meglio disabilitare il login con password e usare quelle
<Carlin0> mah io preferisco che debbano indovinare pure l'user e non solo la pass
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: ma non si suppone che lo user sia segreto ed è generalmente molto facile da indovinare. Aggiungere due o tre caratteri alla tua password aggiunge una sicurezza molto maggiore
<Carlin0> anzi di solito gli cambio pure la porta :P
<[Enrico]> il cambio di porta aiuta molto contro gli attacchi tipo script kiddies. Non provano altre porte
<Carlin0> eh infatti
<[Enrico]> ma non aggiunge alcuna sicurezza di per se, semplicemente molti attacchi automatizzati non si disturbano
<[Enrico]> ma bastano pochi secondi per scoprire la porta, dal punto di vista sicurezza è una cosa nulla
<Carlin0> devi sapere prima l'host , poi cerchi la porta
<Carlin0> poi devi cercare l'user , che può essere pippo gino giacomo e non per forza root
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: solo perché per un umano il processo suona complesso non vuol dire che lo sia. L'host e la porta si trovano in modo automatico, lo user al più con poco social engineering
<G1up1n0> boh, io solo una volta ho aperto la porta ssh da fuori, ma con root spento, ovviamente
<[Enrico]> vuoi sicurezza? usa chiavi SSH con chiave privata criptata e password lunga (vedi anche https://xkcd.com/936/ )
<G1up1n0> se serve cmq credo sia meglio con le chiavi, no?
<G1up1n0> ecco :D
<[Enrico]> tanto root o utente normale con sudo la password dev'essere lunga (e imprevedibile) comunque
<[Enrico]> se poi cambi porta meglio così non hai la metà malvagia di internet che cerca di entrarti nel computer :)
<Carlin0> ma infatti , cambiare porta e non permettere accesso a root non vuol dire che non si possano usare lo stesso delle chiavi
<[Enrico]> si ma quello che ti da la sicurezza non è la porta o il nome utente. Sono le chiavi e la qualità della tua password :)
<Carlin0> sarà anche come dici tu ma con la porta 22 trovavo 200 tentativi di login nel log al giorno , cambiata la porta in 2 anni e passa zero tentativi
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: il numero di tentativi non ha a che fare con la sicurezza. Se la tua password è 123456 basta un tentativo.
<[Enrico]> quindi manco lo vedi l'accesso fallito in quanto è la prima password che provano
<Carlin0> l'accesso lo vedi lo stesso
<[Enrico]> si ma non come fallito :)
<[Enrico]> e siccome hanno avuto accesso come root lo possono cancellare dai log
<Carlin0> vedi i log cancellati
<[Enrico]> mettiamola così: lasceresti ssh acceso con accesso root con porta diversa da 22, ma password banale? Tipo password? suppongo di no
<Carlin0> e poi non accedi come root perchè ho disabilitato quindi altri tentativi
<Carlin0> ovvio quello
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: e come li riconosci che li hanno cancellati? Se cancelli una riga mica si capisce.
<[Enrico]> comunque sia basta, io te lo dissi :)
<nickname00> ciao ragazzi, riscontro errore su dipendenza di phonon.......dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto phonon:amd64 (--configure)
<nickname00> ubuntu 16.10 dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto sgml-data (--configure):  il pacchetto si trova in uno stato di inconsistenza critico: è consigliato
<nickname00>   installarlo nuovamente prima di tentare la configurazione.
<nickname00> volevo sapere come ristallare grazie :)
<Mr_Pan> Apt --reinstall install nomepacchetto
<Mr_Pan> Sudo prima
<nickname00> grazie mr provo subito
<Mr_Pan> Sudo apt --reinstall install nomepacchetto
<Mr_Pan> Ok
<nickname00> ok si
<nickname00> :)
<nickname00> alla grande
<nickname00> grazie mille
<nickname00> risolto
<Mr_Pan> Prego
<nickname00> :)
<nickname00> ho risolto anke con kolourpaint grazie a questa dipendeza
<nickname00> grazie mille
<nickname00> saluto
<nickname00> a presto :)
<nickname00> buona giornata
<David77> Buonpomeriggio a tutti! ho un problema su lubuntu 16.04 che non ho su su xubuntu 14.04: su libreoffice 5 (sulla 14.04 ho la versione 4) non vedo la posizione della cella selezionata. su gnumeric la vedo. se volete vi mando gli screenshot. oppure è un problema conosciuto? grazie
<michele_> ciao a tutti
<mikunos> Salve a tutti ho appena installato una MSI H270 che ha una scheda di rete Killer 2400 che non viene riconosciuta da Ubuntu 16.04 se non attraverso il comando $ sudo modprobe alx e successivamente  echo 1969 e0b1 | sudo tee /sys/bus/pci/drivers/alx/new_id
<mikunos> al riavvio viene tutto azzerato e la configurazione non viene mantenuta. Come posso risolvere?
<luketto79> salve buonasera avrei una domanda e possibile recuperare la cronologia di crome cancellata su ubuntu
<luketto79> ce qualcuno
<luketto79> qualcuno mi puo rispondere
<David77> volevo fare una segnalazione su un piccolo errore in una voce del bot: la devo fare quì?
<Mr_Pan> David77, scrivila qui
<David77> !xchat
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<David77> no allora è solo sulla pagina delle voci automatiche. nella voce xchat manca la h iniziale del link del wiki
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<mikunos> salve a tutti non riesco a sentire la scheda audio ... aiutoooo!
<David77> mikunos: versione ubuntu? non senti l'audio con qualsiasi programma o solo con qualcuno?
<mikunos> nessun audio
<mikunos> nessuna periferica
<Marcodora> ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao | Marcodora
<ubot-it> Marcodora: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Marcodora> grazie
<Marcodora> ho un problema con la stampante multifunzione HP
<Carlin0> che stampante ? che ubuntu ?
<Marcodora> dopo aver letto diversi blog, ho provato ad installare il drive hplip-3.17.6.run ma non riesco a completare l'operazione
<Marcodora> la stampante è una HP OfficeJet 3834
<Carlin0> perchè il run ?
<Carlin0> ma li hai installati ?
<Marcodora> ubuntu ver 14.04 64 bit
<Marcodora> Non sono molto ferrato con linux
<Marcodora> Il RUN? cosa sarebbe?
<Carlin0> li hai installati o no ?
<Marcodora> non ci sono riuscito
<Marcodora> ho aperto la finestra mate, ho inserito la stringa e dopo aver caricato il file, mi chiede la password
<Carlin0> Marcodora, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Marcodora> ok. provo
<Carlin0> Marcodora, dpkg -l | grep hplip | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Marcodora, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Marcodora> dopo aver incollato la stringa sul terminale, mi chiede la password
<Carlin0> mettila anche se non la vedi e dai invio
<Marcodora> ok... fatto
<Carlin0> dai il secondo comando
<Carlin0> e incolla qui il link che esce
<Marcodora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24844613/
<Marcodora> eccolo
<Carlin0> allora il problema è :
<Carlin0> la tua stampante richiede minimo hplip 3.15 ma ...
<Carlin0> essendo la 14.04 un po vecchia ha hplip 3.14
<Marcodora> ho scaricato la versione 17.04 ma non riesco ad installarla
<Carlin0> aspe che vedo come si può fare
<Carlin0> no non usare quella
<Marcodora> ho scaricato questa ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Carlin0> ah vuoi aggiornare la distro ?
<Marcodora> ehhh?
<Carlin0> ascolta dai questi comandi che ora ti passo
<Marcodora> vorrei mettere una versione più recente, quale mi consigli?
<Marcodora> ok
<Carlin0> basta che fai copia incolla
<Marcodora> ok
<Carlin0> se vuoi mettere una versione + recente metti la 16.04 , non la 17.04 che è piena di bug
<Marcodora> ok
<Carlin0> Marcodora, wget http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/h/hplip/hplip-gui_3.16.3+repack0-1_all.deb
<Marcodora> devo incollarlo nel terminale
<Carlin0> si
<Marcodora> fatto
<Carlin0> Marcodora, wget http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hplip/hplip-data_3.16.3+repack0-1_all.deb
<Marcodora> fatto
<Carlin0> Marcodora, wget http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hplip/hplip_3.16.3+repack0-1_amd64.deb
<Marcodora> fatto
<Carlin0> proviamo eh ... se va così eviti di cambiare versione
<Marcodora> ok
<Marcodora> controllo se vede lo scanner
<Carlin0> ok ora dai sudo dpkg -i hpli* | pastebinit
<Carlin0> aspè
<Marcodora> ok
<Carlin0> e mi incolli il link che esce
<Marcodora> sudo?
<Marcodora> dove lo trovo?
<Carlin0> si da sudo in poi
<Carlin0> incolla nel terminale
<Marcodora> Collegamento al server non riuscito: [Errno socket error] [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<Carlin0> ma che server
<Marcodora> ???
<Carlin0> scrivi quel comando nel terminale
<Carlin0> sudo dpkg -i hpli* | pastebinit
<Marcodora> sudo dpkg -i hpli* | pastebinit
<Marcodora> questo?
<Carlin0> eh
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> e dammi il link che ne esce
<Marcodora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24844696/
<Marcodora> eccolo
<Carlin0> Marcodora, dpkg -l | grep hplip | pastebinit
<Marcodora> devo fare qualcosa con l'ultima stringa?
<Carlin0> incolla nel terminale
<Carlin0> e dammi il link che ne esce
<Marcodora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24844720/
<Carlin0> Marcodora, sudo apt -f install | pastebinit
<Marcodora> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts.
<Carlin0> non ti preoccupare dammi il link
<Marcodora> lampeggia il cursore ma non ci sono link
<Carlin0> mi sa che non risolviamo
<Marcodora> ora si
<Marcodora> asp copio
<Carlin0> Marcodora, premi ctrl +C
<Marcodora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24844739/
<Carlin0> Marcodora, dpkg -l | grep hplip | pastebinit
<Carlin0> mi sa che devi passare ad una versione + aggiornata tipo la 16.04
<Marcodora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24844754/
<Marcodora> Se mi spieghi come posso fare ad installare la 16.04
<Marcodora> passo a quella
<Carlin0> Marcodora, sudo apt install --reinstall hplip hplip-gui hplip-data
<Carlin0> aspe prima rimettiamo le cose a posto come erano
<Marcodora> fatto
<Carlin0> Marcodora, dpkg -l | grep hplip | pastebinit
<Carlin0> vediamo se è come era prima
<Marcodora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24844769/
<Carlin0> Marcodora, dai questo comando
<Marcodora> ok
<Carlin0> Marcodora, sudo apt install --reinstall hplip hplip-gui hplip-data
<Marcodora> fatto
<Carlin0> Marcodora, dpkg -l | grep hplip | pastebinit
<Marcodora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24844779/
<Carlin0> perchè non li installa ?
<Marcodora> vorrei poterti rispondere ma... sono veramente zero!
<Carlin0> ma quando dai
<Carlin0> Marcodora, sudo apt install --reinstall hplip hplip-gui hplip-data
<Carlin0> da errori ?
<Marcodora> ti copio l'ultima frase?
<Marcodora> E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<Carlin0> Marcodora, sudo apt -f install
<Marcodora> https://thepasteb.in/p/KOh8pABRBzjhJ
<Marcodora> questo era il precedente comando
<Carlin0> Marcodora, ora ti scrivo un comando ma prima di dargli l'ok fammi vedere cosa scrive ok ?
<Marcodora> ultimo comando dato e mi sembra tutto ok
<Marcodora> ok
<Carlin0> Marcodora, sudo apt purge hplip hplip-gui hplip-data
<Carlin0> prima di dare l'ok fammi vedere
<Marcodora> sudo apt purge hplip hplip-gui hplip-data
<Carlin0> si
<Marcodora> cosa devo fare?
<Carlin0> scrivi nel terminale il comando ma prima di dare l'ok fammi leggere cose dice
<Marcodora> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE7Pym9D2SV
<Marcodora> questo va bene?
<Carlin0> Marcodora, dai invio poi lui ti chiede s o no , prima di dar el'ok fammi leggere
<Marcodora> ok
<Marcodora> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hR7ZxzQNGHk
<Marcodora> eccolo
<Carlin0> dai ok
<Marcodora> s?
<Carlin0> si
<Marcodora> fatto
<Carlin0> dimmi solo se da errori
<Carlin0> da errori ?
<Marcodora> https://thepasteb.in/p/48hYkj67zq1CR
<Marcodora> a me non sembra ma, meglio che confermi tu
<Carlin0> tutto ok ora vediamo se si riprende i suoi
<Marcodora> ok
<Carlin0> Marcodora, sudo apt install hplip hplip-gui hplip-data
<Marcodora> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1406WJ6Mi5
<Carlin0> senti tanto tu con quei driver non ci fai nulla
<Marcodora> ok
<Carlin0> non vanno bene per quella stampante
<Marcodora> direi di no
<Carlin0> scaricati la 16.04
<Marcodora> sul sito la c'è la versione 16.04.2 LTS
<Marcodora> va bene?
<Carlin0> e quando avvii l'installazione dovrebbe chiederti se vuoi aggiornare il sistema che vede
<Carlin0> si quella va bene
<Carlin0> tu lo fai aggiornare e sei a posto
<Marcodora> ok
<Marcodora> con quale programma devo avviarlo?
<Carlin0> masterizza su dvd o usi la usb ?
<Marcodora> è indifferente
<Marcodora> metto la chiavetta che faccio prima
<Carlin0> hai windows ?
<Marcodora> no
<Marcodora> solo ubuntu
<Carlin0> prepara la chiavetta col programma creatore dischi di avvio
<Carlin0> che ce su ubuntu
<Marcodora> dove lo trovo?
<Carlin0> cercalo ce su ubuntu
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Marcodora> ok... cerco
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb/CreatoreDischiDiAvvio?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FUbuntuLiveUsb
<Marcodora> ok
<Carlin0> ora vado ... buonanotte
<Marcodora> la chiavetta deve essere vuota?
<Carlin0> si
<Marcodora> ok. grazie mille
<Carlin0> se no te la rasa lui
<Marcodora> buonanotte
<Marcodora> ok
<Marcodora> masterizzo sulla chiavetta e poi per aggiornare?
<Marcodora> fa tutto da solo?
<Marcodora> sennò aspetto domani ;-)
<Marcodora> ciao, come faccio a recuperare una chat fatta poco fa?
<Marcodora> scusa ma non ho capito
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-13
<Salvatore> Salve, ho da poco iniziato l'aggiornamento del mio pc a Ubuntu 17.04 ma è già da 10 minuti bloccato  su "Rimozione file in conflitto del sistema operativo" Ubuntu è installato in dual boot con windows
<Salvatore> Sto passando dalla 16.04 a 17.04
<Carlin0> che ideona saltare la 16.10
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: quato sei scorbutico ;)
<G1up1n0__> :S
<G1up1n0__> ma ubuntu lo gestisce il passaggio con salto?
<G1up1n0__> Salvatore: la 16.04 era pulita o aveva ppa e/o altri repo esterni?
<Carlin0> [Enrico], lo so ma già la 17.04 presenta parecchi problemi da installazione pulita , immagina da aggiornamento , per di più col salto di una release che (mi pare) non sia previsto
<manaca> help hp pavilion dv6 con windows 10 ubuntu su hard disk esterno N OBOTABLE DEVICE INSERT BOOT DISK ecc. grazie Carlos
<Carlin0> manaca, se ubuntu è sul disco esterno devi impostare il boot su quel disco
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: sono ben d'accordo con te sulla parte tecnica del problema. Tuttavia l'utente medio queste cose le ignora
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, per saltare da 16.04 lts a 17,10 no lts devi forzare i repo .. non una grande idea
<[Enrico]> e, sinceramente, se la cosa non è supportata ritengo che, in primis, Ubuntu dovrebbe rifiutarsi di farla
<[Enrico]> beh ok se ha forzato i repo.....
<[Enrico]> ma, magari si è semplicemente sbagliato a scrivere
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: insomma il mio consiglio era: prova un approccio più amichevole :)
<[Enrico]> tutto qui
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: risolto poi con nextcloud e apache?
<Carlin0> mi pare , che ubuntu supporti da una release alla successiva e da lts a lts
<[Enrico]> si dovrebbe essere così
<Carlin0> cmq [Enrico] era solo un commento visto che era già uscito
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: eh ma non da il buon esempio. Niente di grave eh, non facciamone un dramma nazionale.
 * Carlin0 è un cattivo bimbo :P
<manaca> prima di inserire usb  dell'hard disk ho cambiato  l'ordine dei boot, ma poi il problema. Ho provato a lanciare boot repair che mi ha dato due link di soluzione problema,qui però lsono fermo.
<Carlin0> manaca, hai uefi ?
<manaca> Non lo sò ......
<Carlin0> eh mi spiace manaca ma questa è informazione essenziale
<Carlin0> manaca, è un pc nuovo ?
<manaca> come dicevo un hp pavilion dv6 processore intel core i7 2670 QM  2200 GHz nato con windows 7 ora con w. 10, più o meno 4anni
<Carlin0> dovresti avere uefi
<manaca> ho fatto la stessa cosa con un più vecchio Dell.Ubuntu 17.04 perfetto. Con usb hard disk inserita il computer parte con ubuntu, scon windows 7.Stessa identica procedura con l'Hp un disastro.Le variazioni le ho eseguite su bios setup.
<Carlin0> manaca, ma non si avvia manco windows ?
<manaca> No, appare subito la dicitura  No notable divece --insert boot diskand press any key.  Sono alle prime armi.Ho seguito pedestremente una guida online di installazione.
<manaca> Prima di approdare qui ho cercato una soluzione online, ho provato prima con boot med poi con boot repai che mi manda ai link http://paste.ubuntu.com/24844011/ e /24844064/
<Mr_Pan> nickname00, la risposta e' si
<Mr_Pan> nickname00, i repo dopo un po'non sono piu online
<Mr_Pan> nickname00, i vari programmi richiedono librerie che non sono presenti
<manaca> help installato ubuntu 17.04 su hard disk esterno , computer Dell Windows 7,cambiato ordine boot in bios set up, se è inserita usb dell'hard disk carica ubuntu, se no carica windows 7,tutto perfetto.Identica procedura con computer HP pavilion dv6 con windows 10, all'accensione appare no butable device--insert boot disk and press any key,e non parte
<manaca>  ne ubuntu ne senza usb windows.ho fatto un ricerca online ma senza risultato.
<Mr_Pan> manaca, da quel poco che ho visto stamattina hai corrotto le partizioni sul HP
<Carlin0> manaca, ma almeno hai capito se hai uefi o no ?
<manaca> dove trovo uefi ?
<Carlin0> manaca, leggi il libretto istruzioni del tuo pc
<manaca> controllato manuale dell'Hp, non c'è .
<manaca> Online per questo problema di boot order oppure corruzione partizioni consigliavano boot med (provato ma nulla risolto) o boot repair, anche questo senza risultati se non due link per ilk tipo di errore.
<Carlin0> manaca, hai provato a reinstallare ?
<manaca> Ho preso in considerazione il reinstallo ,ma non ho il disco ne di windows 7 che w. 10 e non so che fare.
<Carlin0> eh inizia a scoprire se hai uefi poi ne riparliamo , senza informazioni è impossibile aiutarti
<manaca> dove trovo la uefi ? unica opzione permessa  dal computer è entrare nel bios , dove non l'ho trovato uefi.
<ryuujin> controlla per terra, vicino la presa
<manaca> Dimenticavo non ho la partizione D "recovery"  per effettuare il ripristino.
<gigirock> manaca, su alcuni pc non e' possibile modificare i parametri del bios....
<manaca> controllato non ho uefi
<manaca> non ho modificato nessun parametro. Solo il boot order per far partire il computer con ubuntu se inserita usb dell'hard disk.
<gigirock> manaca , prendi la chiavetta dell'installazione e installa boot repair
<manaca> fatto , ecco i link che mi ha fornito http://paste.ubuntu.com/28844011/  e http://paste.ubuntu.com/28844064.
<manaca> Come dicevo le mie conoscenze informatiche sono limitate, cerco però di vincere la frustrazione  e cerco di capire e risolvere i vari problemi ho in continuazione.
<manaca> Sono entrato nei link forniti da boot repair, però mi sono fermato perchè mi mancano troppe informazioni per quel tipo di operazioni.
<gigirock> !boot-repair
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'boot-repair'
<gigirock> manaca, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair, dopo che avrai letto la guida la situazione ti apparira' + chiara
<gigirock> manaca, la soluzione su una riga e con un solo comando non esiste
<manaca> leggo e vedo se sono in grado di capire.
<manaca> Attraverso il programma  Boot RepairI  nell'AmministrazioneSistema>BootRepair tramite live di ubuntu digitando i comandi nel terminale ho ottenuto i due link, now iam stuck....
<gigirock> nei due link che hai mandato non c'e' niente ma non capisco perche' ci mandi i link
<manaca> Come dicevo i due link me li ha forniti boot repair  per soluzionare il  problema, se ci clicco sopra mi esce una pagina intera di comandi per me inconprensibili.
<gigirock> The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist.  manaca
<Carlin0> manaca, se non hai uefi ripristina il grub
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<manaca> Sono certo che le informazioni che vi ho fornito sono un po confuse , lo sono anch'io.Comunque, installato ubuntu su hard disk esterno tutto funziona sul computer Dell non sull'HP.Ricapitolando il problema è legato ai Boot, alle ripartizioni e ai Grub. Posso risolvere il problema se eseguo i comandi di ripristino Grub dal terminale di live ubuntu c
<manaca> he c'è in boot repair ?
<fischio> salve
<fischio> io sono fischio
<manaca> Boot repair: avviare un sistema in modalità Live dal quale utilizzare un software per il ripristino automatico di GRUB.
<manaca> Boot repair: avviare un sistema in modalità Live dal quale utilizzare un software per il ripristino automatico di GRUB.
<manaca> Salve io manaca
<fischio> ho installato hexchat
<fischio> ho fatto bene cosa mi consigliate
<Carlin0> manaca, ma se non hai uefi basta che ripristini il grub , manaca hai letto la guida ?
<Carlin0> !chat | fischio
<ubot-it> fischio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fischio> la procedura uefi per ubunto è alquanto semplice
<fischio> adios
<fischio> amigos
<manaca> Porto a fare un giro il cane e ci provo.
<manaca> Perdonami Carlin0 non ho memorizzato il link per il ripristino dei grub,cortesemente me lo potresti rimandare così provo subito !!
<akis24> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<manaca> Grazie mille !!
<manaca> Vediamo se ho capito, sull'hard disk esterno ho ubuntu e quindi penso le partizioni che lo riguardano. Windows è sul computer e li credo siano le sue partizioni. Dal terminale di live ubuntu presente in boot med  ho digitato i vari comandi come da Grub/Ripristino ma non ho risolto nulla,
<manaca> error: cannot find adevice for / (is  / dev mounted?)
<manaca> Questo errore vale sia per ubuntu che windows, tutto è invariato. Piuttosto complesso il problema,ci dormo sopra e domattina torno all'opera.Buona serata e GRAZIE a tutti per l'aiuto.
<raffaele80it> Salve, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano a configurare plpbt.bin per il funzionamento di plop boot manager su xubuntu? Il mio obiettivo è quello di impostare l'avvio da USB per far partire l'installazione di Peppermint (una fra le tante distro di linux)
<raffaele80it> questa è la guida che sto seguendo https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/plpcfgbt.html ma vorrei una mano perchè non sono molto pratico
<raffaele> Salve, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano a configurare plpbt.bin per il funzionamento di plop boot manager su xubuntu? Il mio obiettivo è quello di impostare l'avvio da USB per far partire l'installazione di Peppermint (una fra le tante distro di linux).
<raffaele> questa è la guida che sto seguendo https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/plpcfgbt.html ma vorrei una mano perchè non sono molto pratico
<fabio_cc> raffaele, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PlopBootManager
<raffaele80it> niente, mi dice che non trova il file /boot/plpbt.bin
<fabio_cc> raffaele80it, devi masterizzare plpbt.iso su un cd e usarlo per effettuare il boot
<Carlin0> raffaele80it, ma è una settimana che giri , a quest'ora avevi masterizzato un dvd sai quante volte
<raffaele80it> Carlin0: non ho nè masterizzatore nè DVD. Stavo cercando un modo per fare tutto da USB
<Carlin0> ma dai un pc che non supporta boot da usb non ha il masterizzatore ?
<fabio_cc> raffaele80it, scusa ma come fai usare plop se non hai un masterizzatore? con l'avvio da floppy?
<raffaele80it> Carlin0: il masterizzatore c'è ma non funziona
<fabio_cc> raffaele80it, vuoi usarlo tramite boot loader? allora la parte che ti interessa è questa: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PlopBootManager#Da_boot_loader
<fabio_cc> raffaele80it, comunque il tuo problema risiede nell'hw, un pc con masterizzatore guasto che non supporta il boot da usb è abbastanza inutile
<Carlin0> credo che alla maniera indicata da fabio_cc  potresti fare a meno di plop e bootare direttamente la iso
<raffaele80it> fabio_cc: l'ho seguita alla lettera, in particolare il paragrafo GRUB2
<raffaele80it> ma con windows perchè riuscivo allora, sempre con questo stesso notebbok?
<Carlin0> e fallo da windows
<raffaele80it> Carlin0: in questo notebook c'è solo xubuntu
<Carlin0> l'hai rasato ...
<raffaele80it> Carlin0 e fabio_cc: secondo voi è configurato correttamente? http://i.imgur.com/FitSpxx.png
<raffaele80it> Carlin0 e fabio_cc: il file plpbt.bin va messo in questa cartella? http://i.imgur.com/Lvdxwjh.png
<Carlin0> mai usato plop ...
<fabio_cc> idem
<Carlin0> raffaele80it, ma la partizione di xubuntu qual'è?
<fabio_cc> raffaele80it, hai prestato attenzione a questo: sostituendo eventualmente «(hd0,X)» con la partizione desiderata (ad esempio «(hd0,1)»)  ?
<raffaele80it> fabio_cc: si, puoi vederlo nello screenshot che ti ho postato
<fabio_cc> ah si scusa
<raffaele80it> Carlin0: dove lo vedo?
<fabio_cc> raffaele80it, non ho altro da aggiungere, non lo conosco
<Carlin0> a quindi hai messo 0,1 così senza  sapere
<Carlin0> raffaele80it, metti su pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<raffaele80it> carlin0: ehhmmm, si :D
<fabio_cc> raffaele80it, meno male che te lo avevo appena chiesto
<raffaele80it> carlin0: dal terminale devo digitare sudo fdisk -l ?
<Carlin0> certo
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> raffaele80it, forse anche df -h va bene
<raffaele80it> Carlin0: http://i.imgur.com/A2FuaQN.png
<fabio_cc> Carlin0, si andava bene anche quello
<Carlin0> set root=(hd0,3)
<Carlin0> almeno per quello che vedo eh
<raffaele80it> Carlin0: la chiavetta USB sembra essere sda2
<Carlin0> la chiavetta è sdb
<Carlin0> 4 gb
<raffaele80it> Carlin0: si, 4 Gb
<Carlin0> cmq con l'update grub lo vedi subito se lo trova o no
<raffaele80it> provo e riavvio, grazie e a dopo
<Carlin0> hai dato update -grub ?
<raffaele80it> si, lo sto facendo
<fabio_cc> con permesso, vado a dormire, notte a tutti
<Carlin0> notte fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> notte Carlin0
<raffaele80it> Carlin0: niente, non trova il file /boot/plpbt.bin. Ho nato però degli errori quando lancio il comando sudo update-grub http://i.imgur.com/7bKHKKA.png
<raffaele80it> Carlin0: ci sei?
<MarKo> ciao a tutti
<MarKo> vorrei chiedere un aiuto per il login al Forum
<enzotib> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<enzotib> MarKo: in realtà questo non è il posto giusto
<enzotib> prova a chiedere qui: #ubuntu-it-forum
<MarKo> ok grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-14
<maxxxxxxxxxxxxxx> salve ho problema con ubuntu 17.04
<maxxxxxxxxxxxxxx> in fase di installazione ho notato qualcosa di strano
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<manaca> salve a tutti, hp ancora bloccato, no botable device -- insert boot disk and press any ket. Come consigliato sono andato a leggere AmministrazioneSistema/grub e AmministrazioneSistema/grub/Ripristino, ho eseguito le operazioni indicate ma senza risultati.Ho provato anche super grub 2, ma non rileva nessun sistema operativo.
<Carlin0> manaca, bloccato come ?
<maxxxxxxxxxxxxxx> il computer mi ha trovato le reti wifi tramite la una schedina wireless usb, pero non mi lasciava connettere alla mia rete ho proseguito con installazione, fino a che non la ho completata, e nonostante cio continua a trovarmi le reti wifi pero non mi ci lascia connettere, mi dice che la rete e fuori campo
<manaca> appare la scritta no botable device ecc. ecc. e non si avvia, posso solo entrare nel bios.
<maxxxxxxxxxxxxxx> eppure ho il modem a 2 metri e cmq la rete me la trova piena, ho provato a leggere nei vari forum ma non ho trovato nietne
<Carlin0> manaca ma hai installato cosa ?
<Mr_Pan> maxxxxxxxxxxxxxx,prova intanto a disabilitare ipv6 dalla configurazione della rete
<Carlin0> maxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, clicca sull'icona di netowork manager e prova a mettere in ignore ipv6
<Carlin0> ecco :P
<Mr_Pan> manaca, ma una instalalzione da zero .. risolveresti i molto meno tempo ... sono giorni che sei li bloccato ....
<manaca> ho installato windows 10
<Mr_Pan> ...
<Mr_Pan> ciao manaca
<maxxxxxxxxxxxxxx> adesso mi dice attivazione della connesione non riuscita
<manaca> Ciao Mr_Pan, ci ho pensato ma ...
<Carlin0> !windows | manaca
<Carlin0> manaca, non diamo supporto a windows qui
<ubot-it> manaca: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<David77> Buonpomeriggio a tutti! ho un problema su lubuntu 16.04 che non ho su xubuntu 14.04 e 16.04: su libreoffice 5 non vedo la posizione della cella selezionata. su gnumeric la vedo. se volete vi mando gli screenshot. oppure è un problema conosciuto solo su lubuntu 16? oppure è necessario un pacchetto aggiuntivo per quel DE? grazie
<maxxxxxxxxxxxxxx> salve, adesso provo a connettermi da zero alla mia connesione wifi e mi dice errore di attivazione
<manaca> chiaramente quello che vorrei fare è che l'HP  funzioni come il Dell,cioè con ubuntu installato su hard disk esterno quando collegato.
<Carlin0> manaca, cosa non ti è chiaro di 14:20:56<Carlin0> manaca, non diamo supporto a windows qui
<Mr_Pan> maxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, sbagli la password ?
<maxxxxxxxxxxxxxx> non me la lascia nemmeno mettere
<maxxxxxxxxxxxxxx> ed la ho eliminata dalle connesione salvate
<Carlin0> maxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, hai disabilitato ipv6 ?
<maxxxxxxxxxxxxxx> riprovo che adesso la ho salvata di nuovo
<Mr_Pan> maxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, un nick "normale" .... sarebbe gradito
<maxxxx> non va
<maxxxx> nulla da fare continua a dirmi che e disconnessa
<maxxxx> qualcuno ha qualche idea?
<Carlin0> maxxxx, a parte il fatto che la 17.04 ha un sacco di bug no
<G1up1n0> maxxxx hai provato anche la LTS?
<Carlin0> maxxxx, ma da live cd andava ?
<maxxxx> ho installato da usbù
<Carlin0> lo stesso , da live andava ?
<Mr_Pan> maxxxx, da terminale   sudo apt install pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> maxxxx, da terminale   rfkill list | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> e vabbe ...
<manaca> Carlin0 è da ieri che mi dai suggerimenti sul problema , boot order, AmministrazioneSistema, Grub ecc. ecc.Io uso ubuntu  che è installato su Hard disk esterno, sul computer Dell funziona tutto perfettamente. con l'HP  è nato il problema .Ribadisco sono un neofita.
<manaca> Vorrei solo utilizzare ubuntu da hard disk esterno su tutti me due i computer,
<maxxxx> la connessione adesso mi continua a saltare, non stante usi il telefono come router
<Carlin0> manaca, ma hai appena detto di avere solo win e se win non ti parte devi rivolgerti altrove
<Carlin0> maxxxx, usa il cavo eth
<manaca> Grazie Carlin0, ma sei lo stesso che mi manda suggerimenti da ieri ?
<David77> maxxxx: ma allora non è che la tua scheda wifi che ha problemi di sensibilità oppure hai delle interferenze che attenuano il segnale? Carlin0 ha detto bene: usa l'ethernet
<manaca> Ho un computer Hp vorrei usarlo con ubuntu installato su hard disk esterno ma,  vedi sopra.
<maxxxxxxxx> adesso son in chat con un altro pc, non esiste un comando che mi porta tutte le configurazioni a quelle di default?
<Carlin0> maxxxxxxxx, prima ti ho chiesto una cosa
<Carlin0> 14:37:07<Carlin0> lo stesso , da live andava ?
<maxxxxxxxx> no, non mi lasciava connettere
<Carlin0> ecco ... maxxxxxxxx hai installato da tanto ?
<maxxxxxxxx> l altro giorno
<Carlin0> maxxxxxxxx, io proverei la 16.04 da live
<maxxxxxxxx> ok grz mille
<Carlin0> che tra le altre cose ha 5 anni di supporto
<Carlin0> mentre la 17.04 solo 9  mesi
<maxxxxxxxx> ma cmq per provare non ce un comando che mi riporta tutto in default??
<Carlin0> eh no , almeno non che io sappia
<maxxxxxxxx> ok ok, guarda ti ringrazio molto, e auguro una buona giornata a tuti :D
<Carlin0> a parte che hai detto non andava manco prima di installarla
<maxxxxxxxx> no durante l installazione mi trovava la rete ma non mi lasciava connettere, ho provato con la stessa iso, e in fase di installazione mi dava lo stesso problema
<maxxxxxxxx> adesso installo la 16.04 e vediamo come va :D
<maxxxxxxxx> grz ancora e buon pomeriggio
<Carlin0> no maxxxxxxxx provala da live prima
<maxxxxxxxx> duramente installazione?
<Carlin0> maxxxxxxxx, quando avvii il supporto di installazione scegli : prova senza installare
<maxxxxxxxx> ok
<Carlin0> e provi che vada , se poi va tutto ok installi
<maxxxxxxxx> ok ok
<maxxxxxxxx> se adesso ho un dual boot , se voglio eliminare e reinstallare ubuntu sulla partizione che ho creato, non dovrei avere problemi?
<maxxxxxxxx> cioe il grub mi funzionerebbe lo stesso senza darmi problemi??
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], enzotib sto avviando fedora in VM
<Carlin0> maxxxxxxxx, si reinstalla sulla stessa partizione
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: wut?
<maxxxxxxxx> bene
<maxxxxxxxx> grz ancora
<pepe9814> ciao tutti. ho un problema. ho ubuntu 17.04 e ho comprato la chiavetta wifi tp-link wn823n (V2). ho scaricato i driver per linux dal sito, ma come si installano? grazie
<Carlin0> pepe9814, sei connesso da ubuntu ora ?
<pepe9814> no, ora son connesso con un altro computer
<pepe9814> perchè non riesco a connettermi con il computer con ubuntu
<Carlin0> prima di installare driver prova semplicemente a inserire la chiavetta e vedi se va
<pepe9814> non va, o meglio, trova la rete wifi, inserisco password ma non si connette
<Carlin0> pepe9814, non si connette manco via cavo ?
<Carlin0> ecco , pepe9814 clicca sull'icona di network manager e prova a disabilitare ipv6
<pepe9814> ok
<David77> per far capire meglio ho fatto lo screenshot. dovrebbe esserci, come su xubuntu 14 e 16 la cella selezionata. su lubuntu 16 invece no :( http://prntscr.com/fjocze
<Carlin0> cmq pepe9814 non servono driver per quella chiavetta
<pepe9814> disabilando ipv6 non cambia nulla. prova a connettersi e mi dice "disconnesso, si è ora fuori rete"
<maxxxxxxxx> stesso mio problema
<Carlin0> eh ... infatti anche lui ha la 17.04
<pepe9814> dici di riscaricare la 14.04 ?
<Carlin0> la 16.04
<David77> pepe9814 e max : provate a mettere in 'Automatico (DHCP) solo indirizzi' e mettete i DNS, esempio di google 8.8.8.8
<Carlin0> e provala da live prima di installarla
<David77> sembra un bug della17.04 che, come ha detto Carlin0. è piena di bug. consiglio anche io la LTS. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1654918
<maxxxxxxxx> si si infatti io la sto installando adesso vi dico come si evolve
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1654918 in systemd "No Internet access with default of  Automatic (DHCP)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<maxxxxxxxx> con 16 lts funziona semza problemi
<David77> supponevo. ci sono tantissime segnalazioni di malfunzionamento sulla 17.04 per il wifi. una su tutte il vostro caso 'I can see wifi networks and when I try to connect it asks for the  password, seemingly tries to connect but then it doesn't connect. It  gives no visible feedback after failed trials'
<Carlin0> ottimo maxxxxxxxx ed hai supporto fino ad aprile 2021
<maxxxxxxxx> fantastico
<pepe9814> quindi 16 lts senza istallare nulla?
<Carlin0> pepe9814, ripeto : prova da live la 16.04
<Carlin0> poi se va installi
<pepe9814> ottimo grazie
<David77> per il mio problema a quanto sembra è un bug per l'integrazione di libreoffice, almeno quella attualmente presente sul repository, e LXQt/lxde ... e io ho la LTS. se qualcuno ha un'idea di come risolvere bene, altrimenti dovrò attendere che risolvano questo bug di integrazione con lubuntu 16.04 :(
<Mr_Pan> David77, scarica libbreoffice dal sito ... e vedi se la cosa si sistema ..
<David77> Mr_Pan potrei anche provare, ma se è un problema di integrazione con lxde la vedo dura :( ma nessuno ha lubuntu 16.04 per sapere se è un problema comune? se altri con lubuntu non hanno questo problema forse è risolvibile diversamente
<Mr_Pan> David77, io ho lubuntu sul netbook e questo problema non l'ho mai riscontrato ..
<Carlin0> magari è solo un tema che va in conflitto
<David77> Mr_Pan ... ah. Carlin0 io non ho cambiato tema su libreoffice, ma potrebbe essere un'idea. Mr_Pan tu che 'tema' hai? il mio è lubuntu 16.04 a 64bit, versione libreoffice 5.1.6.2, Build ID: 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial2. grazie
<David77> aggiornato a oggi
<Mr_Pan> David77, quello di default
<gigirock> il tema del giorno.....
<Mr_Pan> David77, libreoffice 5.3.3 scaricato dal sito e installato manualmente
<David77> Mr_Pan come non detto ecco perché me lo suggerivi!
<Mr_Pan> David77, cosa?  trovi direttamente il file .DEB ... lo installi con Gdebi o dal terminale
<David77> Mr_Pan me lo avevi suggerito (16:06:37) Mr_Pan: David77, scarica libbreoffice dal sito ... e vedi se la cosa si sistema ..
<Mr_Pan>  David77 si si
<ryuujin> manaca: uefi?
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin: inutile sono 2 giorni che proviamo a farcelo dire ...
<manaca> Risalve, hp pavilion dv6  vorrei formattarlo e installare ubuntu come unico sistema operativo.Ora il computer è bloccato con la scritta No botable device -- insert boot disk and press any key. Con un Vostro aiuto potrei essere in grado di farlo,  anche se sono pressochè digiuno di informatica ?
<manaca> Come ho gia detto ieri A Carlin0 non ho uefi
<Mr_Pan> manaca: crea una usb con ubuntu e installa da lì
<Mr_Pan> Da un pc con Windows scarica Rufus.  Scarica la uso di ubuntu che prerisci. Crea la usb falla partire dall'altro pc e installa scegliendo usa tutto il disco
<Mr_Pan> La ISO..
<ryuujin> ... --- ...
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin: ha un altro pc con Windows funzionante
<gigirock> si ma scarica lubuntu desktop 16.04.2 64 bit manaca
<David77> si si la LTS!
<manaca> installazione quasi completata
<manaca> Ho installato ubuntu 17.04  la biblioteca ha solo ubuntu mcome sistema operativo e mi sono trovato subito bene.Ora da un paio di mesi uso solo quello.
<David77> perchè non la 16.04 lts!
<David77> ?
<manaca> Sono ignorante che differenza c'è ?
<David77> la 17.04 è piena di bug e ha solamente 9 mesi di supporto
<Mr_Pan> Manaca 17:05 gigirock: si ma scarica lubuntu desktop 16.04.2 64 bit manaca
<Mr_Pan> Ti è stato detto ... mah...
<manaca> ho quasi terminato l'installazione di ubuntu 17.04 che mi consigliate ?
<Mr_Pan> ...
<manaca> Vero ma avevo già iniziato l'installazione ,avevo pronta la live.
<ryuujin> manaca: c'e' il sole? una bella passeggiata e' l'ideale per schiarirsi l'idea, fissare un po' di vitamina D, incontrare qualche gnocca, etc
<Mr_Pan> Approved!!
<manaca> Grazie perla dritta dritta, sono un matusa, qualche esperienza ce l'ho, molte gnocche sono piene di bag ,e anche se datate non hanno supporto.
<newuser> ciao a tutti. avrei una domanda. ho iniziato ad usare ubuntu da poco.. l'ho installato in modalità dualboot con windows 10. vorrei copiare una cartella salvata in ubuntu in windos.. qualcuno mi sa dire come posso fare?
<David77> newuser: ti conviene copiarla da ubuntu su una pendrive fat32 perchè il filesystem ubuntu potrebbe avere dei caratteri dentro ai nomi file o cartelle che ubuntu accetta e l'altro sistema no
<newuser> @david77 ok, faccio così. ci fosse un modo semplice senza passare dalla usb.. grazie
<newuser> *speravo
<David77> quello riguarda il supporto di windows: quì si parla di ubuntu
<David77> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<sbimo> hello all
<rossotavernello> Buonasera a tutti, avrei una domanda. Uso ubuntu in dualboot con windows 10. ogni volta che apro una sessione di lavoro con windows l'orario cambia e risulta anticipato di 2h. tuttociò nonostante l'orologio sia impostato in automatico (sia su windows, sia su Ubuntu). Qualcuno mi potrebbe gentilmente aiutare? grazie
<raffaele80it> Carlin_0: non sono ancora riuscito ad avviare da USB, se ti posto gli screenshot potresti controllarmi la configurazione?
<raffaele80it> gigirock: non sono ancora riuscito ad avviare da USB, se ti posto gli screenshot potresti controllarmi la configurazione?
<raffaele80it> gigirock: http://i.imgur.com/QgyyCiK.png  http://i.imgur.com/aDdbgDi.png
<raffaele80it> vorrei configurare plop boot manager su xubuntu per far avviare da USB, visto che il bios del notebook non lo supporta. Qualcuno saprebbe darmi una mano?
<cavvads> sera a tutti
<Mr_Pan> cavvads,
<cavvads> avrei un problema con wine,non riesco ad aprire dei link che servono ad aprire dei programmi installati,se il programma e installato su ubuntu (ad esempio devo aprire un magnet link con transmission) funziona ma se il programma è installato su wine firefox mi dice che devo installare del software aggiuntivo ance se effettivamente c'è ed è installat
<cavvads> o su wine
<Mr_Pan> tipo quale  ?
<Mr_Pan> fai un esempio
<cavvads> ad esempio,se devo aprire un magnet link con transmission installato su ubuntu apro il link da firefox e funziona (anche altri link di questo tipo che aprono altri programmi nativi di ubuntu) ma se devo aprire un link del genere di un programma installato su wine non funziona,firefox mi dice che devo installare del software aggiuntivo anche se il p
<cavvads> rogramma e installato pero su wine
<Mr_Pan> fai un esempio concreto di programma che non apre ... cavvads
<raffaele80it> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi a risolvere questi errori: http://i.imgur.com/QruAybD.png
<cavvads> allora,ho installato su wine il client di imvu (una chat 3d) e sul sito sono presenti dei link che aprono nelle finestre nel client,questo tipo link non funziona ne con il client di questa chat ne con altri programmi installati su wine
<raffaele80it> questo è il file 41_custom: http://i.imgur.com/0Pg089W.png
<gigirock_> raffaele80it, il file 41_custom e' tutto sbagliato
<raffaele80it> gigirock: come potrei sistemarlo?
<raffaele80it> gigirock_: come potrei sistemarlo?
<gigirock_> aspe
<gigirock_> io sono nel windows
<raffaele80it> gigirock_: grazie gigi
<raffaele80> gigirock_: ho riavviato e sono rientrato. tu ci sei?
<gigirock_> raffaele80, ma quando attivi il grub hai il menu "plop" ?
<Carlin0> raffaele80, ma ieri non ti avevo detto di mettere 0.3 ?
<gigirock_> eh dovremmo essere sicuri che ci siano i file da lanciare....
<Carlin0> si ma la partizione è sbagliata , glielo già detto ieri
<gigirock_> raffaele80, ma e' sempre il problema del pc che non parte da usb ?
<Carlin0> lui mette 0,1 at catzum
<gigirock_> a piacere qb come le ricette
<raffaele80> Carlin0: ho provato e appare un errore tipo.... file system non found
<raffaele80> Carlin0: at catzum :D :D
<Carlin0> eh raffaele80 ma la partizione sda4 = hd0,3
<gigirock_> raffaele80, sai i computer son tipi precisi,......
<raffaele80> Carlin0: ma non è che l'errore è qui? http://i.imgur.com/0Pg089W.png
<Carlin0> poi se ti va di giocare gioca pure
<Carlin0> raffaele80, li ce hd0,1 invece deve essere hd0,3
<Carlin0> te l'ho detto anche ieri
<gigirock_> raffaele80, cmq se rebooti al menu del grub premi "e" puoi editare la linea e provare.,,,file system not found e' gia' un passo avanti magari insmod ext2 basta per far funzionare il tutto
<gigirock_> raffaele80, anche perche' se hai messo il bin nel boot del ubuntu li se tutto va bene siamo in ext4......
<cavvads> quindi nessuno puo aiutarmi col mio problema?
<doomed> Buomna++
<raffaele80> Carlin0: avevo già provato ieri con hd0,3 ed ho già riprovato oggi. Adesso lo rimetto di nuovo ad hd0,3 e faccio un'altra prova. Sto aspettando solo che gigirock_ mi sistema il codicedi 41_custom che l'ha trovato errato http://i.imgur.com/0Pg089W.png
<gigirock_> cavvads, mischi win e linux e pretendi che tutto funzioni ?
<Carlin0> cavvads, mai usato wine
<doomed> buonasera, ho installato telegram desktop tramite ppa , su ubuntu gnome 16.04.2 e mi ritrovo con 2 icone uguali
<raffaele80> Carlin0: tu avresti idea di come sistemare 41_custom?
<gigirock_> raffaele80, infatti la domanda e' che fs c'e' in /boot
<gigirock_> doomed, e ti sta bene
<Carlin0> raffaele80, mi so un po stufato perchè chiedi e poi fai come te pare
<gigirock_> doomed, due icone dove ? in che de ? in che ubuntu ?
<gigirock_> !info telegram
<doomed> ubuntugnome sul dektop
<doomed> ho 2 icone di telegram
<gigirock_> doomed, e quale e' il problema della doppia icona ?
<ubot-it> Package telegram does not exist in xenial
<raffaele80> Carlin0: mi dispiace che ti stufi ma la configurazione da te suggerita l'ho già provata e non ha risolto
<gigirock_> raffaele80, la risposta definitiva al tuo problema non esiste bisogna procedere per gradi
<doomed> gigirock lo so che non cè nei pacchetti di ubuntu telegram,pero ho trovato il ppa e l'ho installato tramite pp
<doomed> ppa
<gigirock_> doomed, 6 capace di vedere la differenza dei due lanciatori ?
<doomed> gigirock sono uguali e tutti e due lanciano telegram
<gigirock_> doomed, ma davvero hai problemi nel cancellare una delle due icone ?
<doomed> gigirock non so come si fa?
<gigirock_> doomed, tasto destro che menu presenta ?
<doomed> se lo sapevo non scrivevo qui
<gigirock_> doomed, trascina l'icona nel cestino
<gigirock_> doomed, apri un terminale cerchi "desktop o "scrivania e leggi le directory e 'rm' il file incriminato
<raffaele80> Carlin0: ho settato come da te suggerito ma l'errore c'è sempre http://i.imgur.com/60GjOYA.png
<Carlin0> ls Scrivania
<gigirock_> doomed, ti stuzzico... come avresti fatto in windows con la doppia icona ?
<doomed> gigirock e tanto che non uso windows non mi ricordo nemmeno come si usa
<Carlin0> raffaele80, fai vedere l'errore quando dai update-grub
<doomed> gigirock allora se faccio tsto destro su un icona  dettagli di telegram, una mi dice che non esiste e  l'altro mie lo mostra
<raffaele80> Carlino0: si, ho settato il file 41_custom con (hd0,3) e poi ho lanciato dal terminale update-grub. Va bene così o devo fare in altro modo
<raffaele80> Carlin0: si, ho settato il file 41_custom con (hd0,3) e poi ho lanciato dal terminale update-grub. Va bene così o devo fare in altro modo
<Carlin0> fai vedere
<gigirock_> raffaele80, dopo menuentry "" ci va la graffa e anche alla fine del periodo
<doomed> gigiirock non ho capito come eliminare quell'icona
<Carlin0> doomed, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<gigirock_> doomed , ci vai sopra con il mouse premi il tasto destro e penso una delle scelte sara' elimina
<raffaele80> Carlin0: http://i.imgur.com/wEt7CCY.png
<Carlin0> doomed, ls Scrivania | pastebinit
<Carlin0> doomed, posta il link che esce
<doomed> CArlin0 giia installato pastebinit
<gigirock_> menuentry "Some title here" { raffaele80 la sintassi e' questa
<Carlin0> raffaele80, l'update-grub voglio vedere non quello
<Carlin0> doomed, bene dai il 2° comando
<gigirock_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/CustomMenus raffaele80 guarda gli esempi ......
<doomed> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/24859576/
<raffaele80> Carlin0: http://i.imgur.com/f9CIuUW.png
<Carlin0> doomed, veramente ci so 2 tor non 2 telegram
<doomed> Carlino una e la cartella con i file tor ,l'altro e Tor Browser l'ho tirato fuori dalla cartella per comodità
<Carlin0> raffaele80, apri quel file 42 cancella tutto e incolla dentro solo quello che vedi qui http://sprunge.us/RjCO
<doomed> sulla scrivania non ci sono icone di telegram, ma se faccio la ricerca di telegram trovo 2 icone
<Carlin0> doomed, ma non sono sulla scrivania
<doomed> Carlin0 no
<doomed> non sono sulla scrivania
<doomed> uso gnome
<gigirock_> doomed, dove fai la ricerca e dove vedi le due icone
<Carlin0> e dove sono doomed ?
<doomed> Carlino Applicazioni -Internet .
<gigirock_> ahhhh
<Carlin0> nel menù doomed ?
<doomed> SI
<Carlin0> doomed, ls -a ~/.local/share/applications | pastebinit
<raffaele80> Carlin0: fatto. ho rilanciato update-grub http://i.imgur.com/klXCV3H.png
<doomed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24859650/
<Carlin0> doomed, ls -a ~/usr/share/applications | pastebinit
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> doomed, ls -a /usr/share/applications | pastebinit
<Carlin0> raffaele80, fai vedere il file
<doomed> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/24859662/
<raffaele80> carlin0: ecco http://i.imgur.com/OoFolCZ.png
<Carlin0> doomed, rm ~/.local/share/applications/telegramdeskt*
<Carlin0> raffaele80, sembra tutto a posto ... boh
<gigirock_> raffaele80, scrivi set root='(hd0,3)' nella seconda riga
<raffaele80> Carlin0: ma il file /boot/grub/grub.cfg va modificato pure? Attualmente è così: http://i.imgur.com/kz4FIov.png
<Carlin0> raffaele80, quel file di genera con l'update-grub
<doomed_> Carlin0 ok ora non cè piu la doppia icona
<doomed_> grazie per l'aiuto ;-)
<gigirock_> no un attimo vogliamo aggiungere il 40 custom o il 41 custom ?
<Carlin0> mi sa che ha sdoppiato le info
<Carlin0> di nulla doomed_
<gigirock_> eh ma il 40 custom e' ok
<gigirock_> non da' errore
<Carlin0> eh no gigirock_ la partizione è sbagliata
<gigirock_> eh allora editiamo il 40 custom come dicono le guide
<Carlin0> forse il 41 da errore perchè sdoppia le info
<Carlin0> cancelliamo il 41 e mettiamo hd0,3 sul 40
<gigirock_> Carlin0, tu hai il 41_custom ?
<Carlin0> il 41 lo ha inventato lui
 * gigirock_ pensa che al prossimo incontro con raffaele80 lo pestera' 
<raffaele80> Carlin0: ti stai rivolgendo a me?
<Carlin0> raffaele80, cancella il 41 e metti hd0,3 sul 40
<raffaele80> Carlin0: faccio subito
<Carlin0> poi update-grub
<raffaele80> Carlin0: come faccio a cancellare 41_custom? direttamente dalla cartella non riesco. Devo lanciare qualche comando dal terminale?
<Carlin0> raffaele80, sudo rm /etc/grub.d/41_custom
<raffaele80> Carlin0: fatto tutto http://i.imgur.com/x3bAUsH.png
<Carlin0> raffaele80, e /boot/grub/grub.cfg è cambiato ?
<raffaele80> Carlin0: il 40_custom l'ho configurato così: http://i.imgur.com/ShGXYQ0.png
<raffaele80> Carlin0: queste sono le ultime righe del grub.cfg: http://i.imgur.com/vRBHc8R.png
<Carlin0> raffaele80, prova a modificare quello mettendo hd0,3 al posto di hd0,1
<Carlin0> e poi riavvia
<raffaele80> Carlin0: faccio subito
<Carlin0> non so + che dirti
<Carlin0> è l'ultima speranza
<raffaele80> Carlin0: comunque grazie per tutto
<Carlin0> è che non ho mai usato quel coso
<Carlin0> vado a nanna :P
<raffaele80> Carlin0: notte e grazie mille ancora
<gigirock_> notte a tutti
<fabio_cc> notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-15
<doomed> buongiorno a tutt* nel mio pc con ubuntu gnome 16.04 ho notato che c'e un altra cartella  come se fosse una altra partizione cifrata con all'nterno delle cartelle  . cache  .ecrypfs  .Private e 2 file un nominato Access - Your - Private -Data desktop - e readme.txt
<userfiuuuu> ciao a tutti, se volessi far montare in automatico una cartella di rete che se gue questo percorso:
<userfiuuuu> faccio, vai / rete / rete windows / mshome / server / varie
<userfiuuuu> su fstab cosa scrivo?
<userfiuuuu> grazie in anticipo
<userfiuuuu> (si son quello anche nell'altro canale)
<ryuujin> doomed: i file che iniziano con . sono file nascosti. Quelli che hai elencato sono file/directory in cui il sistema ha memorizzato delle preferenze o configurazioni utente
<doomed> ryuujin quella cartella non si nota  aprendo normalmente la home ma da computer/home noto questa cartella che ha i lnome dell precedente ubuntu che avevo prima
<doomed> la mia attuale configurazione ha un altro nome utente /home
<doomed> ed ho partizionano cosi /  home  e swap
<David77> buona giornata a tutti! stavo facendo un'immagine disco su un disco esterno ext4 con dd. quando è arrivato 80GiB su 100, dopo 3 ore, è uscito a System error: E_FAIL. cosa può essere successo? non mi dite che devo ricominciare da capo :(
<[Enrico]> David77: si devi ricominciare da capo
<[Enrico]> David77: se non vuoi ricominciare da capo usa ddresce con un mapfile. Puoi interrompere e fare il resume a posteriori
<doomed>  nel mio pc con ubuntu gnome 16.04 ho notato che c'e un altra cartella  come se fosse una altra partizione cifrata con all'nterno delle cartelle  . cache  .ecrypfs  .Private e 2 file un nominato Access - Your - Private -Data desktop - e readme.txt
<doomed> quella cartella ha il nome del mio precedente sistema gnome
<doomed> come e possibile che ci sia ancora?
<David77> [Enrico]: peccato. grazie. proverò con ddrescue e map file
<Carlin0> doomed, ma dov'è sta cartella ?
<David77> [Enrico]: anche con ddrescue posso fare | 7z a img.dd.7z ?
<doomed> Carlino se vado in computer home trovo 2 directory la mia home ed una con il nome vecchio del sistema precedente
<Carlin0> doomed, hai aggiornato di relelase o hai la home separata ?
<doomed> Carlin0 ho reinstallato ed ho partizionato con home separata
<Carlin0> e allora è quella di prima ... cosa ci trovi di strano?
<doomed> tutti file ecrypfs
<doomed> cioe nella cartella .private ci sono dei file ecryptfs
<[Enrico]> David77: no, devi prima finire con ddrescue. quando hai finito puoi fare lo zip / tar / whatever
<[Enrico]> David77: e, se ti posso consigliare: usare pzstd (la versione parallela di zstd). Molto molto buono
<[Enrico]> David77: 7zip è lento come la morte
<doomed> Carlin0 se la elimino da interfaccia grafica e uguale?
<doomed> Carlin0 quindi se e la cartella del sistema precedente, vuol dire che nell'instalalzione non ho formattato?
<David77> [Enrico]: quindi dd va bene con il | con un compressore mentre ddrescue no :( vedo subito cosa è pzstd. è che mi avevano consigliato che l'uscita di dd con 7z -m0=lzma2 -mx=9 era il migliore. volevo evitare di occupare 100GiB e poi fare la compressione :( il bello di usare dd era che non creava il dd ma lo comprimeva subito.... pazienza
<[Enrico]> David77: si lo capisco, ma se vuoi fare il resume di un processo interrotto non puoi anche comprimere purtroppo
<David77> grazie
<[Enrico]> gli archivi copresso sono read-only, per modificarli fanno scompattati e ricreati
<[Enrico]> compressi*
<[Enrico]> quindi non puoi interrompere il processo a metà
<[Enrico]> David77: 7z con lzma2 è buono come compressione ma è lentissimo nel farla. Se hai un device molto lento ne vale la pena, ma se usi dischi rigidi moderni standard ci metti molto più tempo che non usando pzstd (e puoi scegliere anche li quanto comprimere, ci sono diversi livelli)
<[Enrico]> pzstd è stato sviluppato da facebook di recente
<[Enrico]> io lo uso per i miei backup delle immagini delle VM (da 100 GB)
<[Enrico]> tipo: dd if=/dev/$device bs=1M iflag=direct,fullblock | pzstd -p 8 -c -4 - | dd of="windows.img.zstd" oflag=direct bs=1M
<[Enrico]> ci mette tipo 10 minuti, quindi se si interrompe non è un gran problema
<[Enrico]> ora devo uscire, ciao
<Eddy55> Salve a tutti
<Eddy55> vorrei masterizzare ubuntu in dvd bootabile, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> Eddy55, aiutarti come  ?
<Mr_Pan> Eddy55, devi scaricare la iso che vuoi e masteriyyarti un dvd,,,
<nickname00> ciao ragazzi tra poco cessa il supporto per 16.10, cosa mi consigliate, 17 oppure aspettare 18 LTS? grazie :)
<David77> 16.04 lts con supporto fino al 2021 no?
<nickname00> la 04 non karnel differente da .10.... mi pare..... sbaglio?+
<nickname00> *con
<Eddy55> Grazie intanto per la risposta,
<Eddy55> ho scaricato un Ubuntu che scompattato mi da più cartelle ma non il file ISO
<Eddy55> devo crearmelo io?
<Mr_Pan> Eddy55, nn so cosa hai scaricato ...
<Eddy55> o posso masterizzare con infrarecorder?
<Mr_Pan> Eddy55, forse hai scaricato il file .iso e lo hai scompattato ?
<Eddy55> Ubuntu 17.04 Desktop i386
<Eddy55> il file era .rar
<Mr_Pan> Eddy55, da dove ... dal sito trovi iso ..
<nickname00> Eddy55:  https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Eddy55> sito: ubuntu-it.org
<Eddy55> è probabile che io lo veda come rar, in questo caso per masterizzarlo rendendo il dvd avviabile, cosa devo fare
<Eddy55> con il programma infrarecorder?
<nickname00> il dl che ti ho indicato nn è rar.... sito ufficiale ubuntu.it
<Eddy55> datosi che non ho image burner o altri programmi, credo che sia una iso ma che vedo come rar
<nickname00> allora prova con istallazione usb se nn riesci a scrivere il dvd
<Eddy55> per provare la masterizzazione rendendo il dvd avviabile, come posso fare con il prog anzi citato?
<nickname00> il tuo prog anzi citato nn lo conosco
<Eddy55> non ho detto che no n riesco, vorrei non sbagliare
<Eddy55> e con quale lo faresti?
<Eddy55> che tu sappia, il programma in questione, se masterizzato è autopartente?
<nickname00> la iso certo che parte
<Eddy55> sto comunque provando a masterizzarlo con il programma infrarecorder ed è già al 91%
<nickname00> io uso brasero
<Eddy55> è freeware?
<nickname00> si per gnome
<Eddy55> ok, la masterizzazione è finita, ora la provo
<Eddy55> ho tre hard disk che non riesco più a veder col S.O., li vedo ma con difficoltà nel bios
<nickname00> prova.... dovrebbe andare
<nickname00> se installi ubuntu ti trova facilmente tutte le partizioni
<David77> nickname00: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Eddy55> Ok per il momento ti ringrazio.
<Eddy55> Ciao
<Eddy55> Ringrazio naturalmente tutti.
<nickname00> ciao eddy
<nickname00> david grazie
<nickname00> do una letta
<nickname00> se qualcuno di voi usa 16.04
<nickname00> mi può dire carnel in uso
<nickname00> basta digitare
<nickname00> uname -a
<nickname00> da terminale
<David77> nickname00: personalmente mi tengo il 4.8 ma se si vuole c'è anche il 4.10 https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image-4
<nickname00> anke io uso 4.8
<nickname00> david te usi .04?
<David77> si lubuntu 16.04
<nickname00> grazie per le dritte
<nickname00> :)
<nickname00> saluto il supporto..... :) ciao a tutti buona cena nel caso dovete mangiare
<nickname00> ciao raga
<thompson> Ciao
<thompson> è possibile avviare il computer senza installare effettivamente ubuntu?
<David77> thompson: puoi provare ubuntu facendo il boot del pc da, esempio, dvd e non scegliere di installarlo (live)
<thompson> come scelgo di effettuare l'avvio del computer da disco?
<thompson> grazie in anticipo
<thompson> e scegliendo di non installarlo (live) è possibile accedere ai dati salvati sulla macchina
<David77> !parametriavvio
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<thompson> non ho capito se posso accedere ai dati  del pc tramite live
<David77> sul pc installato non funziona ubuntu?
<thompson> Allora io sulla macchina ho installato w10, avendo dei problemi all avvio vorrei avviare il computer attraverso Live di Ubuntu per poter accedere ai dati salvati sul computer e recuperarli.
<thompson> Scusami se non ti ho risposto ma non ho capito la domanda.
<David77> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<thompson> Più che altro volevo sapere se da Live posso accedere al file system per recuperarli
<thompson> i dati
<David77> https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/41211/recupero-dati-da-windows
<thompson> grazie e scusami per la rottura di balle
<David77> notte
<Lisola> buonasera,qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per impostare una regola firewall con ufw?
<Lisola> Grazie lo stesso,'notte
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-16
<nickname00> buongiorno ragazzi
<nickname00> ieri ho aggiornato ff per 16.10 alla versione 54, ma mi da un casino di problemi
<nickname00> sapete come posso ottenere la versione precedente?
<nickname00> sono andata su supporto mozzila, ma non ho trovato pac per ubuntu
<nickname00> grazie :)
<Carlin0> nickname00, come lo hai aggiornato ?
<nickname00> sudo apt-get upgrade
<gigirock> ma che problemi nickname00 ?
<Carlin0> nickname00, hai provato a resettare le conf nella home ?
<nickname00> flash mi va malissimo... premetto che uso no script (plugin), fino a ieri tutto volava, oggi scatta come se stessi usando explorer su windows
<Carlin0> che plugin ?
<nickname00> no-script è un plugin che blocca le script evitando pubblicità popup e simili
<Carlin0> 10:23:06<Carlin0> nickname00, hai provato a resettare le conf nella home ?
<nickname00> si carlino
<nickname00> credo che sia un prob di flash a questo punto...........
<Carlin0> può essere che quel plugin non sia compatibile col nuovo ff , ma poi ti serve flash ?
<[Enrico]> nickname00: apri la pagina about:support in firefox, clicca copy text to clipboard e fai il paste su https://paste.ubuntu.com/ poi mandaci il link
<nickname00> bhè si mi serve..... anke se credo sia la rovina
<Carlin0> non lo usa quasi più nessuno flash ... è tutto html5
<nickname00> dipende dai siti..... ovviamente..... purtroppo ho un sito che frequento da anni con chat in flash
<Carlin0> quella chat buggatissima di simosnap ?
<nickname00> no carlino, un sito dove ho molti amici on-line
<nickname00> sto simo non lo conosco
<nickname00> :)
<Carlin0> cmq sicuro che a una chat si accede anche senza flash
<nickname00> video chat
<Carlin0> ah pure video
<nickname00> a me piace guardare con chi chatto
<nickname00> :)
<gigirock> nickname00, prova a mettere chrome che e' molto + compatibile
<nickname00> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24871200/
<nickname00> crome è di google
<nickname00> google non è per me
<Carlin0> nickname00, oltretutto la 16.10 ha solo più un mese di supporto
<gigirock> nickname00, hai scheda nvidia magari metti i driver che ci vanno
<nickname00> si carlino proprio ieri mi hanno consigliato .04 lts
<gigirock> nickname00, chromium e' free
<nickname00> free non vuol dire sicuro però :)
<gigirock> nickname00, di sicuro e' rimasta solo la Morte per ognuno di noi
<gigirock> e invece ff e' sicuro ?
<nickname00> navigare non è sicuro
<[Enrico]> nickname00: allora dal tuo paste vedo che hai il multiprocesso disabilitato. questo aiuta parecchio le performance (almeno in certi casi)
<[Enrico]> nickname00: la ragione per cui è disabilitato è che hai degli addon incompatibili.
<nickname00> grazie enrico
<[Enrico]> nickname00: quello che puoi provare è installare l'addon compatibility reporter di firefox (che è un addon lui stesso). ti dice quali addon non sono compatibili col multiprocesso
<[Enrico]> nickname00: prova a disabilitarli e vedi se va meglio
<nickname00> provo ora
<nickname00> grazie molte
<[Enrico]> nickname00: inoltre ricorda che, comunque vada, flash fa schifo a performance. Dal punto di vista tecnico è fatto malissimo è molto inefficiente. Inoltre vedo che tu usi il driver grafico nouveau, anche quello non esattamente stellare come performance purtroppo :(
<[Enrico]> nickname00: fai bene ad usare noscript, è un bell'addon per la sicurezza. Ed è compatibile con multi processo, quindi non devi disabilitarlo :)
<nickname00> per flash lo odio, ma non posso farci nulla..... per driver se hai consigli, sono ben accetti
<gigirock> nickname00, devi andare in 'driver aggiuntivi' e installare i proposti ma come dicevamo pocanzi .,..... hai ancora qualche mese di supporto installa la 1604lts invece...
<nickname00> allora prima di fare tutto stò giro mi conviene 04
<Carlin0> metti la 16.04 mi raccomando non la 17.04
<nickname00> si
<nickname00> lo so grazie
<nickname00> 17 dovrebbe cessare supporto a gennaio, febbraio
<gigirock> nickname00, se poi installi direttamente 16.04.2 sei gia' aggiornata ..... installa a 64 bit
<gigirock> anzi se la provi dalla live vedrai gia' dei miglioramenti
<nickname00> ultima domandina poi non scoccio più
<nickname00> la 18 sapete quando uscirà?
<Carlin0> nel 2018 lo dice il nome
<Carlin0> la 04 ad aprile
<nickname00> grazie :)
<Carlin0> la 10 a ottobre
<nickname00> sara lts?
<nickname00> à
<Carlin0> la 18.04 si
<[Enrico]> nickname00: prima di tutto prova a disabilitare gli addon non compatibili con multi processo in firefox
<nickname00> io con ubuntu mi trovo troppo bene
<doomed> buongiorno ho problemi con gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza su gnome 16.04.,2  64bit pare che e stato gia segnalato  https://paste.ubuntu.com/24871246/
<nickname00> e voi del supporto mi aiutate sempre
<nickname00> grazie a tutti
<nickname00> :)
<Carlin0> doomed, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<nickname00> stacco, buona giornata
<nickname00> ciaoooooooooooo
<nickname00> :)
<gigirock> doomed, la rete non e' raggiungibile.....
<Carlin0> aaaaaaaaaaahhhh aspè...
<Carlin0> cerca in ipv6 è un bug noto
<doomed> Carlin0 https://paste.ubuntu.com/24871271/
<Carlin0> doomed, se dai sudo apt -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update
<Carlin0> da errori ?
<doomed> Carlino ci sto provando
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla del comando
<doomed> Carlin0 si mi da errrori
<Carlin0> posta l'errore
<doomed> Carlin0 https://paste.ubuntu.com/24871291/
<Carlin0> doomed, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playde*
<Carlin0> e poi sudo apt update
<doomed> Carlin0  https://paste.ubuntu.com/24871339/
<Carlin0> doomed, sudo apt -y upgrade
<Carlin0> doomed, prima o poi incasini tutto con sti ppa sappilo
<doomed> Carlin0 perche?
<Carlin0> perchè sono sorgenti software non ufficiali
<Carlin0> !ppa | doomed
<ubot-it> doomed: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<doomed> ah non lo sapevo
<Carlin0> doomed, pazienza quelli di chrome e quello di mega.nz
<Carlin0> ma certi tipo
<Carlin0> atareao-ubuntu-telegram-xenial.list o sebastian-stenzel-ubuntu-cryptomator-xenial.list potrebbero causare guai
<doomed> Carlin0 si possono rimuovere
<doomed> ?
<doomed> ma so possono installare software di terze parti senza  ppa?
<Carlin0> doomed, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/atareao*
<Carlin0> doomed, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sebasti*
<Carlin0> doomed, il problema è che questi non installano un singolo file come chrome
<Carlin0> questi tirano giù librerie che possono fare danni
<Carlin0> poi liberissimo di fare come ti pare
<doomed> Carlin0 capito non lo sapevo
<doomed> quindi la prossima volta saro piu attento a non installare ppa
<doomed> Carlin0 grazie a te ed a tutti del supporto :-)
<doomed> esco
<Cleius> Qualcuno mi sa dire se posso aggirnare i pacchetti anche se ho installato ubuntu su chiavetta usb?
<Carlin0> Cleius, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<Cleius> grazie, ho installato alcuni programmi, il programma lo installa, ma poi non parte perché devo aggiornare alcune dipendenze.....adesso provo .
<Carlin0> Cleius, la macini la chiavetta però , avrà vita breve
<Cleius> non conviene?
<Carlin0> oltre al fatto che sarà lento da pazzi per via dell'imbuto usb
<Carlin0> cmq ...
<Cleius> come posso fare allora ad usare i programmi? devo per forza installarlo?
<Carlin0> sarebbe la soluzione migliore
<Cleius> ok grazie, se lo installarlo su un hard disk esterno può andar meglio?
<Carlin0> idem con patate sempre imbuto usb
<Cleius> ah ok.....volevo evitare di installarlo al fianco di windows, ho fatto tanti di quei macelli che anche l'hard disk avrà vita breve.....comunque grazie lo stesso :-)
<Elisha> ubuntu 16.04  e fire fox non vedo rai replay
<gigirock> Elisha, raiplay si chiama adesso l'app
<Elisha> cioè?, scusa spiegati meglio
<Carlin0> Elisha, installa chrome
<Elisha> non riesco
<Elisha> c'ho provato
<Carlin0> Elisha, hai 64 bit ?
<gigirock> Elisha, la app della rai in questione e' : http://www.raiplay.it/
<Elisha> sì
<Carlin0> Elisha, hai scaricato il deb di chrome ?
<Elisha> sì ma poi da terminale non va
<[Enrico]> Elisha: assicurati che il pacchetto ffmpeg sia installato, serve a firefox per riprodurre i video
<Carlin0> Elisha, apri un terminale  e scrivi sudo apt install gdebi
<Carlin0> Elisha, poi clicchi sull'icona di chrome e lo apri con gdebi
<Elisha> grazie, ma la versione precedente di ubuntu sempre la stessa mi funzionva tgutto anche con fire fox
<[Enrico]> Elisha: la versione precedente di firefox (quindi quella che c'era prima anche su ubuntu) non usava ffmpeg per i video, usava gstreamer
<[Enrico]> potrebbe essere per questo che ora non va più
<Elisha> e come faccio a sapere di questo file ffmpg?
<[Enrico]> Elisha: apri un terminale e scrivi apt-get install ffmpeg
<[Enrico]> Elisha: se non è installato te lo installa, se è già installato ti dice che c'è già
<Elisha> e i comandi per installarlo (grazie sei molto gentile)
<[Enrico]> Elisha: quel singolo comando fa tutto, non serve altro
<Carlin0> + sudo
<Elisha> grazie, ti chiedo ancora una cosa, come mai è sparita l'icona in alto a sinistra delle applicazioni?
<[Enrico]> oops scorsdato il sudo vero
<[Enrico]> Elisha: il comando corretto è: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<[Enrico]> scusa ho dimenticato il sudo
<Elisha> no, mancava ffmpeg
<[Enrico]> Elisha: chiudi firefox e poi riaprilo, vedi se ora funziona
<Elisha> grazie, ti ritrovo?
<[Enrico]> molto probabile :)
<Elisha> grazie
<elisha> ho installato la versione 16.04 ieri e non funziona quasi nulla, in alto è scomparsa l'icona delle applicazioni.
<elisha> fire fox non riproduce i video rai
<elisha> toc toc c'è qualcuno?
<[Enrico]> elisha: mgm probabilmente ho dimenticato di farti installare qualcosa. Prova questo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<elisha> nel comando di prima mi diceva che apt non andava bene ci vuole dkpg bo?
<elisha> adesso sta  lavorando
<[Enrico]> elisha: se un comando che ti do non funziona è il caso di farlo notare. se non funziona ovviamente non ti risolve il problema
<[Enrico]> elisha: comunque sia prova quello che ti ho dato ora. Se non hai tempo provalo dopo
<elisha> no, scusa ti ho detto che sta lavorando, grazie per il tuo tempo
<[Enrico]> ah ok, ho capito male
<[Enrico]> ma se ti da un errore dillo, altrimenti io assumo che abbia funzionato
<[Enrico]> e perdiamo tempo tutti e due
<elisha> ok, mi dici, se questo comando mi ripristina l'icona delle applicazioni', grazie
<[Enrico]> non posso aiutarti riguardo all'icona delle applicazioni mi dispiace
<elisha> va bene, si è fermato al 75%
<elisha> mi è comparso sul terminale sfondo verde, con scritto uso licenza ect, e un OK al fondo ma è inattivo e non so cosa fare
<Carlin0> spostati con tab su ok e premi invio
<elisha> grazie, sei un mago
<Carlin0> io no
<elisha> grazie di tutto, comunque. ti farò sapere, buona giornata
<elisha> mi dice l'operazione è stata interrotta, prima di completare, non ho fatto nulla
<Carlin0> elisha, fai copia / incolla dell'errore sul pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<Carlin0> ecco :P
<[Enrico]> sarà stata l'installazione di flash
<[Enrico]> fallisce sempre
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<[Enrico]> mi chiedo perché distribuiscano quel pacchetto... sono anni che è rotto
<Carlin0> nu ora è aggiornato
<Carlin0> al 25 mi pare
<[Enrico]> si ma sempre rotto è pare :)
<[Enrico]> quello dal repo canonical-partners funzionava invece, mai capito perché installassero il flashplugin-installer
<Carlin0> un pacchetto in + boh , sono scelte dei dev canonical alle volte discutibili
<Carlin0> come quella di bloccare l'esecuzione delle live se la cpu non supporta il pae ed al tempo stesso levare il kernel pae dai repo
<nickname00> ragazzi eccomi qua :)
<nickname00> ho fatto come mi avete consigliato
<nickname00> passo da 16.10 a 04lts
<nickname00> ho scaricato iso
<nickname00> e montata su usb
<nickname00> tutto pronto
<nickname00> solo una piccola domanda
<nickname00> giuro l ultima
<nickname00> :)
<nickname00> perdo tutto il software installato?
<nickname00> il client di posta mozzilla andra configurato nuovamente?
<nickname00> ff avrà prefeiti/eccezioni cockie plugin addon... ecc?
<Carlin0> nickname00, puoi salvar ele impostazioni di ff con sync
<nickname00> grazie :)
<nickname00> per software invece?
<Carlin0> quello te lo resetta anche perchè si tratta di un downgrade
<nickname00> capito
<Carlin0> però aspè
<Carlin0> !clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<nickname00> esatto
<nickname00> questo cercavo
<nickname00> se ho capito bene apro terminale
<nickname00> digito
<nickname00> dpkg --get-selections > my-packages
<nickname00> e mi salva i pacchetti
<nickname00> li copio su usb
<nickname00> dopo reistallato
<nickname00> digito
<Carlin0> ti salva una lista sul file my-packages
<nickname00> sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<nickname00> quella lista la copio su usb
<Carlin0> che poi userai per reinstallarli
<nickname00> ok
<nickname00> mi basta avere la lista su usb
<nickname00> trasferire
<nickname00> e dare comando
<nickname00> giusto?
<Carlin0> devi mettere la path giusta però
<Carlin0> cmq tu salva quel file con la lista
<nickname00> ok
<Carlin0> da qualche parte
<nickname00> :)
<nickname00> me lo scrivo in fronte così nn perdo
<nickname00> :)
<nickname00> non resta che provare
<nickname00> !clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<nickname00> pefetto ora so comasndo per bot
<nickname00> avvio ubuntu
<nickname00> grazie come sempre
<nickname00> :)
<nickname00> ciao ragazzi
<nickname00> troppo mitici
<nickname00> :)
<AIex> Salve ragazzi, potreste aiutarmi con un problema su ubuntu 16.04, Chromium e flash?
<Carlin0> !flash
<AIex> Carlin0 puoi darmi una mano?
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Carlin0> AIex, se non esponi il problema è difficile
<AIex> Il problema è che flash funziona correttamente con firefox ma non funziona bene con chromium
<Carlin0> perchè per chromium ci vuole un altro pacchetto
<AIex> spesso su chromium non si riesce a visualizzare i video o pagine con flash
<AIex> ok sono tutte orecchie
<AIex> quale pacchetto dovrei installare?
<Carlin0> che ubuntu hai ?
<Carlin0> ah 16.04
<AIex> 16.0
<AIex> 16.04.2
<Carlin0> AIex, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Carlin0> AIex, dopo installato riavvia chromium
<AIex> già usato pepperflash ma senza risultati
<Carlin0> AIex, è 32 o 64 bit ?
<AIex> al momento sto provando adobe-flashplugin ma pure questo non va. 64 bit
<Carlin0> adobe è pper firefox
<unidiqua> buongiorno nessuno sa se c'è una guida per aggiungere un percorso di rete a "wine" ?? ringrazio in anticipo
<AIex> prima andavo con flashplugin-installer ma ha smesso di funzionare :(
<Carlin0> AIex, a mio parere fai prima a rimuovere chromium e installare chrome
<AIex> dici?
<unidiqua> ma no... rimuoviamo tutti i programmi e andiamo tutti al mareeee :-))))
<unidiqua> basta lavoraaaa.....reeeee
<Carlin0> avoja , chrome ha il flash incorporato
<AIex> vado a cercare il pacchetto, tanto se non ho capito male la versione 64 bit ancora è supportata
<Carlin0> su google lo trovi subito ... scarica il deb a 64
<AIex> ora provo ad installarlo
<AIex> Perfetto! Funziona! Grazie mille!
<AIex> ora devo sono importare tutto da chromium :)
<AIex> Grazie ancora Carlin0
<unidiqua> buongiorno nessuno sa se c'è una guida per aggiungere un percorso di rete a "wine" ?? ringrazio in anticipo
<giu> buongiono a tutti
<giu> c'è qualcuno?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<David77> buona giornata a tutti! non ho mai capito se ogni tanto su ubuntu, io ho lubuntu 16.04 64bit, bisogna cancellare dei file temporanei o fa tutto il sistema da solo. se si: come fare o c'è un wiki apposito? non parlo del clean di apt. grazie
<giu> ho un notebook toshiba processore 2ghz e 1 gb ram. con scheda video 3d. Vorrei installare ubuntu, quale versione sarebbe la più appropriata? Sarei indeciso tra ubuntu classico e la mate.
<David77> giu: consiglio comunque una versione lts come la 16.04
<David77> personalmente con 1gb di ram io ho optato per una derivata. lubuntu o xubuntu. magari provala prima con una live usando 'prova ubuntu' prima di installarla
<giu> inoltre una volta installata bisogna provvedere alle installazioni di flash java silvelight?
<Mr_Pan> 1 gb diram e' proprio poco ...
<giu> però ha una scheda accelleratrice 3d
<giu> windows 7 appena installato gira tutto sommato bene
<giu> capito 16.04 sempre di ubuntu classico
<David77> giu: provala in live
<David77> unity è abbastanza pesante per 1gb di ram. imho
<giu> basta scaricare la versione normale e il live si può avviare direttamente da lì?
<David77> fai il boot da dvd e fai 'prova ubuntu'
<David77> !parametriavvio
<giu> allora provo la 16.04
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<David77> in caso di problemi vedi il link del bot
<giu> nei requisiti di lubuntu/xubuntu non parla di scheda accelleratrice 3d
<David77> giu: cosa devi fare con la 'scheda accelleratrice 3d'?
<giu> la scheda grafica pemette è una nvidia ge force 7300
<David77> per requisiti si intende il minimo
<giu> nulla in particolare è una questione di mettere il pc nelle condizioni migliori possibili
<David77> è per questo che ti ho consigliato di provare da live così vedi se ci sono problemi senza doverlo ancora installare. se non devi fare nulla di particolare se il DE è più leggero, e se ti piace, il sistema con 1gb di ram risponde meglio
<giu> provo il live, poi magari vado sulle distro x/lubuntu
<giu> windows 7 appena installato non va male
<David77> quì si parla di ubuntu ;)
<giu> per quanto riguarda flash e altri plugin è necessario installarli?
<giu> ho capito è per capire meglio il suddetto SO è abbastanza pesante
<giu> comunque gira benino
<giu> mi sa che verto verso xubuntu/lubuntu
<David77> personalmente non uso plugin. ma se sono sul repository li puoi installare
<David77> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/flashplugin-downloader
<David77> silverlight è di microsoft
<David77> e quindi non c'è
<giu> sono a digiuno di linux
<giu> neanche acrobat reader mi pare ci sia
<David77> i pdf si leggono senza problemi
<giu> grazie per il link
<giu> perfetto grazie
<giu> java non serve?
<giu> vabbè se a te funziona tutto benissimo senza scaricare nulla a questo punto sto tranquillo dovrebbe andare tutto anche a me
<David77> dipende se ti serve. https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=java comunque è anche installabile la versione openjava
<giu> tu non ti sei preoccupato minimamente di nulla?
<giu> sono abituato a installare tutto con altro SO ecco perchè mi faccio questi problemi
<David77> ormai sono stabilmente su ubuntu per il 99% delle cose che devo fare. per open java https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&section=all&arch=any&keywords=openjdk&searchon=names
<giu> i driver quelli della scheda grafica li installo
<giu> il resto non mi interessa più nulla?
<David77> ripeto, prova con la live
<giu> ok grazie david
<giu> tolgo il disturbo è stato gentilissimo
<David77> buona prova di ubuntu! poi magari come me non lo lasci più;)
<giu> magari mi son proprio rotto dell'altro SO :)
<David77> per qualsiasi supporto prova a chiedere quì, anche da live
<giu> ti faccio sapere poi come va
<David77> quì ci sono anche persone molto più preparate di me
<giu> ok grazie so dove recarmi per problemi
<giu> ciao ciao ;)
<David77> Mr_Pan e per i file temporanei?
<Mr_Pan> ?
<David77> (19:00:04) David: buona giornata a tutti! non ho mai capito se ogni tanto su ubuntu, io ho lubuntu 16.04 64bit, bisogna cancellare dei file temporanei o fa tutto il sistema da solo. se si: come fare o c'è un wiki apposito? non parlo del clean di apt. grazie
<David77> è che mi accorgo che ogni tanto mi mancano qualche centinaia di MiB e non ho scaricato nulla di quelle dimensioni....
<David77> idee?
<mestic> ciao ragazzi
<Mr_Pan> ciao mestic
<mestic> ciao mr pan, qui è possibile chiedere alcune info?
<David77> mestic: che info su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> David77, usa bleachbit per svoutare la varie cache
<David77> Carlin0: ok grazie installo domani e vedo cosa mi dice. suppongo quindi che il sistema non pulisca da solo?
<David77> anche con lubuntu funziona spero
<Carlin0> David77, quello pulisce cache dei browser cestino file usati di recente , una specie di ccleaner
<Carlin0> si si David77 lo uso pure io su lxde
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu ← inoltre
<David77> Carlin0: grazie mille! non trovavo il wiki.... stanchezza :(
<Carlin0> occhi a orphan che fa danni evitalo
<Carlin0> quello per le librerie orfane alle volte fa danni evitalo
<David77> infatti... mi parlavi di ccleaner: mai usato visto e mai lo userò. preferisco fare pulizia sapendo cosa fare. ora mi vedo il wiki! grazie Carlin0!
<Carlin0> si ma bleachbit è una cosa simile a ccleaner che ovviamente è per win
<Carlin0> a fare un giga di cache del browser ci va poco
<Carlin0> bleachbit pulisce quella roba lì
<David77> ovvio :) qualcuno una volta mi parlava del 'cestino' del root. non registro la cronologia sul browser (firefox) quindi non dovrei avere cache li
<Carlin0> con bleachbit puoi pulire anche quello
<Carlin0> lo avvii da root e pulisci il suo cestino
<Carlin0> ma fidati ce + spazio occupato dalla cache del browser vedrai
<David77> ok quindi esiste questo 'cestino del root' diverso da normal cestino
<Carlin0> ogni user ha il suo cestino come è normale che sia
<David77> ma la cache di firefox su ubuntu non su .mozilla nella home?
<Carlin0> nel cestino di root ce poco o nulla , di solito da root cancelli con rm che non prevede passaggio dal cestino , ma eliminazione diretta
<David77> ok
<Carlin0> David77, ovvio che la cache è nella tua home
<David77> 66 MiB in .mozilla :)
<Carlin0> io alle volte ne levo 5/600 mb
<David77> Carlin0 ti ringrazio molto! mi studio cosa mi uscirà da bleachbit prima di far danni sul mio bel lubuntu :)
<Carlin0> bleachbit lo uso da anni è a prova di gnubbo , non fa danni
<David77> vedo come dipendenza ha solamente menu - genera voci di menù per tutte le applicazioni che usano menù - 2.1.47ubuntu1
<David77> grazie!
<David77> pensavo solo, giustamente al tuo 'Carlin0: occhi a orphan che fa danni evitalo' :)
<Carlin0> orphan è nella pagina wiki che ti ho linkato
<Carlin0> è un'altra cosa
<David77> ok grazie mille.... mio errorenon l'ho letto tutto. è dalle 6 che sono in piedi. stanchezza
<Carlin0> lol
<David77> notte a tutti! Carlin0 in testa :)
<Carlin0> notte David77
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-17
<Sgomento> Buonasera
<Sgomento> Questa sera ho notato che Gnome Software di Lubuntu non va, si apre ma non carica
<elisha> salve a tutti  e buona giornata. ieri il mio 16.04 si è aggiornato e dopo scopro che la connessione vpn è disattivata, come la risolvo
<elisha> non c'è nessuno per me?
<David77> buona giornata a tutti! è la seconda volta che dischi, gnome-disks, mi va in crash... oggi ho semplicemente attaccato un disco usb, ho eliminato una partizione e fin quì tutto ok. aggiungo una partizione ext4: crash :( cosa potrebbe essere? lubuntu 16.04 64bit. grazie
<Sgomento> Giorno
<meneye> buon pomeriggio , ho un problema con ubuntu e con adobe reader .
<meneye> in sostanza quando apro un documeto pdf adobe non funzione , diche che non è possibile aprirlo , invece se apro adobe e gli chiedo di aprire un file lo legge normalmente .
<Carlin0> meneye, dove lo hai preso ?
<meneye> non ricordo onestamente l'ho scaricato tempo fa e funzionava bene , solo ultimamente con qualche aggiornameto ho avuto questo problema
<Carlin0> meneye, qui non si da supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<meneye> bhe l'indirizzo su come scaricare adobe l'ho preso sicuramente da questo forum
<Carlin0> questo non è un forum
<meneye> mi sono espressa male dalla vostra pattaforma
<gigirock> meneye
<gigirock> dai
<meneye> ..dunque ?
<Carlin0> dunque hai letto ?
<Carlin0> 14:40:13<Carlin0> meneye, qui non si da supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<David77> per il crash di gnome-disks idee?
<Carlin0> David77, hai provato a lanciarlo da terminale per vedere l'errore ?
<David77> Carlin0 no :( se mi ricapita lo rifaccio partire dal terminale. se volete comunque ho davanti il .crash ma non so esattamente cosa vedere. possibile: gnome-disks[3020]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f6574ce3d6f sp 00007ffebc745580 error 4 in libgio-2.0.so.0.4800.2[7f6574bf6000+180000] ?
<Mr_Pan> segmentation fault
<David77> Mr_Pan mi devo preoccupare?
<David77> può essere utile 'SegvAnalysis: Skipped: missing required field "Disassembly"' ?
<David77> forse è questo bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/1575336
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1575336 in gnome-disk-utility "gnome-disks crashed" [Medium,New]
<michele_> heila
<michele_> ragazzi ho u lenovo y510p, e quando chiudo il coperchio del pc si muove la freccia e combina casini, forse causati dal fatto che non si disattiva il touchpad. Come devo fare?
<Mr_Pan> michele_, nella gestione alimentazione seleziona Disattiva schermo quando lo chiudi cosi dovresti risolver e
<moreno> Salve, ho scaricato Ubundo ma non so come si installa...chi può spiegarmi?
<fabio_cc> !installazione | moreno
<ubot-it> moreno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<David77> quindi per gnome-disk-utility non mi devo preoccupare dei crash oppure si? oppure è un bug e quindi c'è poco da fare? sul log del canale alle 15-15:48. grazie
<Carlin0> Launchpad bug 1575336
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1575336 in gnome-disk-utility "gnome-disks crashed" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575336
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-18
<pieroyes> ciao
<pieroyes> volevo sapere una informazione
<michele_> buongiorno
<michele_> qualcuno mi sa dire cosa posso fare? Praticamente quando chiudo il coperchio del portatile il mouse si muove e clicca cose a caso, probabilmente è il touchpad che rimane attivo.
<nullamulla> salve a tutti e buona giornata, ho installato ubuntu 16.10 e non mi vede diverse cose: la porta hdmi è inattiva
<brainstorming> ciao a tuttui! il mio lenovo y50-70 con ubuntu gnome 17.04 x64 non mi trova il mouse bluetooth microsoft designer? Qualcuno ha qualche consiglio? grazie
<David77> buona giornata a tutti! non credo si posso fare ma provo a chiedere: è possibile installare ubuntu su un disco usb senza dover fare il bootstrap da dvd/usb ma direttamente da ubuntu installato? vorrei installarlo per poter fare il boot, da usb, sia sulla stessa macchina che da un'altra. grazie :)
<fabio_cc> David77, se lo devi usare su macchine diverse, ti serve necessariamente una live, se invece lo installi su disco usb, puoi usarlo solo sul pc da cui lo hai installato
<fabio_cc> David77, quindi dato quello che hai scritto, devi usare per forza una live
<David77> fabio_cc: grazie della risposta. pensavo che ubuntu non fosse legato alla macchina. in passato quando mi si era sotto un fisso o messo semplicemente il disco e aveva funzionato, installando semplicemente il driver proprietario della macchina. sono stato solo fortunato?
<David77> *messo il disco sul nuovo pc
<fabio_cc> David77, non è scontato che funzioni
<fabio_cc> David77, infatti normalmente in caso di modifiche pesanti dell'hw è necessaria la reinstallazione del sistema
<David77> fabio_cc: ok grazie. e per installare da un sistema *ubuntu installato su disco libero usb per la stessa macchina come faccio? grazie
<David77> quindi sono stato fortunato quella volta :)
<fabio_cc> David77, non mi risulta si possa fare senza avviare da usb: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<fabio_cc> David77, si
<David77> fabio_cc: infatti avevo letto quella wiki anche io. speravo si potesse fare anche senza il boot
<David77> non riportato nella wiki
<fabio_cc> David77, direi che non si possa fare, in quanto l'installazione deve avvenire fisicamente
<fabio_cc> David77, discorso diverso per usb live
<David77> fabio_cc: si so fare una live usb tramite dd. se non si può fare pazienza :(
<fabio_cc> David77, una usb live può essere creata a partire dalla iso del supporto di installazione di ubuntu in vari modi (creatore dischi di avvio, rufus, dd, etc...)
<fabio_cc> David77, ok
<fabio_cc> David77, non mi sovviene altro
<David77> fabio_cc: grazie comunque! :)
<fabio_cc> David77, di nulla
<David77> fabio_cc: dirò sicuramente un sciocchezza, visto che non ho ben capito tutto ciò che è scritto: in parole povere cosa è  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Debootstrap ? grazie
<David77> traduzione alla google: ' Si noti che i pacchetti essenziali non fanno di per sé il sistema avviabile.   Installa semplicemente ciò che è necessario per chroot a quella  directory e utilizza apt-get per installare altri pacchetti che rendono  Ubuntu utilizzabile'
<fabio_cc> David77, non conoscevo questa procedura, è un po' complessa ma potrebbe fare al caso tuo. Però da quello che vedo la guida credo non sia completa
<David77> fabio_cc: si devo sicuramente studiarci sopra. grazie comunque!
<fabio_cc> David77, prego
<kimal73b> scusate per l'orario ma ho un problema. ho creato una nuova partizione ext4 la vedo all'interno di ubuntu, la monto, ma non posso copiarci dentro dei file o creare cartelle o altro. come se fosse bloccata mi dice solo che posso aprirre un terminale.
<kimal73b> gigirock, ciao
<gigirock> kimal73b: ciao te ste ben ?
<kimal73b> ma sì, tutto sommato sì
<kimal73b> sto fatto della partizione ne sai niente?
<fabio_cc> kimal73b, prova sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /punto_di_mount_della_partizione
<gigirock> kimal73b: che fatto ?
<kimal73b> ho creato una nuova partizione ext4 la vedo all'interno di ubuntu, la monto, ma non posso copiarci dentro dei file o creare cartelle o altro. come se fosse bloccata mi dice solo che posso aprirre un terminale.
<kimal73b> fabio_cc, ora vedo ma non ho capito cosa scrivere al posto di "punto di mount della partizione"
<fabio_cc> kimal73b, puoi trovarlo con df -h
<kimal73b> ok
<fabio_cc> kimal73b, è la directory in cui è montata la partizione
<gigirock> kimal73b: ma anche se ci mandi mount | pastebinit vediamo che fa sto disco
<kimal73b> la chat mia sta andando lentissima
<kimal73b> può essere ... /media/kimal73b/b3097380-4878-462b-aac1-860654c161d3 ??
<kimal73b> fabio_cc,
<kimal73b> fabio_cc, quel comando dice che non è valido
<kimal73b> chown opzione non valida --"r"
<kimal73b> gigirock, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24893664/
<Carlin0> kimal73b, df -h come ti ha detto fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> kimal73b, in ogni caso è -R
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<kimal73b> Carlin0, ho messo tutto in quel link
<Carlin0> kimal73b, fa come te pare
<kimal73b> Carlin0,   df -h   http://paste.ubuntu.com/24893688/
<kimal73b> e preciso che è su vmplayer
<Carlin0> kimal73b, ls -l ~
<Carlin0> kimal73b, ls -l /media/kimal73b/b3097380-4878-462b-aac1-860654c161d3
<Carlin0> a buonanotte è una VM
<kimal73b> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24893708/
<gigirock> kimal73b: dai vm ...........
<Carlin0> kimal73b, e l'altro ?
<kimal73b> ls -l ?
<Carlin0> 23:13:12<Carlin0> kimal73b, ls -l ~
<kimal73b> Carlin0, dà solo questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/24893708/
<kimal73b> a scusa
<kimal73b> ho sbagliato
<Carlin0> eh
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla dei comandi
<kimal73b> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24893723/
<Carlin0> e poi scusa nel paste fai apparire anche il comando
<kimal73b> questo non so come si fa
<Carlin0> copi anche il comando , è tanto difficile ?
<kimal73b> sì
<kimal73b> perchè io uso comando | pastebinit
<kimal73b> dove lo devo copiare il comando?
<Carlin0> 23:13:12<Carlin0> kimal73b, ls -l ~
<Carlin0> 23:13:21<Carlin0> kimal73b, ls -l /media/kimal73b/b3097380-4878-462b-aac1-860654c161d3
<Carlin0> vabè dai pastami sti 2
<Carlin0> in sequenza come te li ho dati
<kimal73b> ok
<kimal73b> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24893745/
<kimal73b>   http://paste.ubuntu.com/24893747/
<Carlin0> kimal73b, sudo chown -R kimal73b:kimal73b /media/kimal73b/b3097380-4878-462b-aac1-860654c161d3
<Carlin0> copialo pari pari
<kimal73b> fatto
<Carlin0> ok sei a posto
<kimal73b> sì vedo che funziona
<kimal73b> che cavolo era?
<Carlin0> la partizione era di proprietà di root e non potevi scriverci , ora sei tu il proprietario
<kimal73b> benissimo
<fabio_cc> kimal73b, ma scusami: [22:59:47] <fabio_cc> kimal73b, prova sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /punto_di_mount_della_partizione
<Carlin0> eh fabio_cc lol
<fabio_cc> Carlin0, lol
<kimal73b> e lo so ma avevo sbagliato quella r
<fabio_cc> appunto: [23:09:57] <fabio_cc> kimal73b, in ogni caso è -R
<kimal73b> buonanotte ragazzi e grazie!
<fabio_cc> vado, notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-11
<luigi82> salve , non riesco a installare i driver della scheda video Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Olibook p1500 ubuntu
<luigi82> chi mi può aiutare?
<gigirock> luigi82, ma scrivi dall'anno 82 ?
<luigi82> certo :/
<luigi82> scrivo dal passato .....
<gigirock> eh dalla scheda che vuoi attivare direi di si
<[Enrico]> luigi82: non dare troppa retta a gigirock, scherza ;)
<luigi82> ho notato, molto simpatico.....
<gigirock> luigi82, apri il terminale e scrivi inxi -G -xxx
<[Enrico]> luigi82: si decisamente non va preso sul serio
<[Enrico]> comunque le SiS sono delle belle gatte da pelare..... sinceramente lascerei perdere è una battaglia contro i mulini a vento purtroppo :(
<gigirock>  [Enrico] te si che 6 simpatico,,,,,,,,,,,
<[Enrico]> chi io? Io no assolutamente, io sono un vecchio burbero dell'IT
<luigi82> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPwlBDGNGFG
<[Enrico]> una cosa tipo
<[Enrico]> http://blog.ebruni.it/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/davide_bianchi.jpg
<luigi82> avete finito di scrivere cacchiate :/
<gigirock> [Enrico], sembri uno di mai dire goal
<luigi82> daiiii.
<gigirock> luigi82, che ubuntu hai installato ?
<[Enrico]> luigi82: comunque sia ti consiglio di passare in #ubuntu-it-chat . Ufficialmente le SiS non sono supportate su ubuntu, se vuoi aiuto per installare driver di terze parti puoi chiedere nell'altro canale, qui si parla solo di software ufficialmente supportati
<gigirock> !info inxi
<ubot-it> inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.35-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 122 kB, installed size 547 kB
<gigirock> !caht | luigi82
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'caht'
<gigirock> !chat | luigi82
<ubot-it> luigi82: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> !info xcode
<ubot-it> Package xcode does not exist in xenial
<Marina2018> Buonasera, scrivo dal cellulare.
<Marina2018> Ho fatto una nuova installazione di lubintu, non mi riconosce il wi-fi è neanche la scheda di rete
<Marina2018> Nessuno?
<Marina2018> Buonasera, scrivo dal cellulare.
<Marina2018> Marina2018
<Marina2018> Ho fatto una nuova installazione di lubintu, non mi riconosce il wi-fi è neanche la scheda di rete
<hopefullycrack> salve a tutti ho installato ubuntu 15.05 su un pc notebook asus e ho dei seri problemi con il wifi,non credo la riconosca ,secondo voi se installo l ultima versione la 18.04 risolvo?
<enzotib> 15.05?
<hopefullycrack> si avevo una vecchia versione e volevo porovarla
<hopefullycrack> provarla
<enzotib> conviene sempre provare con la più recente
<hopefullycrack> ok adesso provo all istante
<hopefullycrack> vi tengo aggiornati
<hopefullycrack> funziona risolto
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-12
<Guest52089> salve ho un netbook samsung nc10 su cui ho installato lubunu! il problema e che lo schermo rimane nero e non si avvia
<almut> Salve, non riesco a far partire l'interfaccia grafica di ubuntu come posso fare?
<Carlin0> Hhh, come hai installato ubuntu ?
<Hhh> Ciao, quando accendo il mio pc ubuntu 18.04 non si apre l'interfaccia grafica. Come faccio
<Carlin0> Hhh, hai installato la 18.04 o hai aggiornato da versioni più vecchie
<aleooo> salve non riesco ad avviare ubuntu in modalità grafica
<Carlin0> se rispondi magari ti aiutiamo
<Carlin0> Hhh, come hai installato ubuntu ?
<Carlin0> Hhh, hai installato la 18.04 o hai aggiornato da versioni più vecchie
<Carlin0> !senti | aleooo
<ubot-it> aleooo: senti, siamo volontari, la nostra pazienza non e' infinita. O collabori oppure RTFM e GIYF.
<aleooo> Carin0, il bot stesso mi ha invitato a venire su questo canale, e io l'ho fatto. Poi correttamente, come etichetta vuole ho riproposto il quesito.
<aleooo> Se poi non mi puoi aiutare puoi anche andare oltre. Non mi sembra corretto essere pronti solo per fare richiami. Cordialmente.
<Carlin0> aleooo, 15 minuti fa ti ho posto per  2 volte le stesse domande  , ma tu non rispondi e ora devo andare
<aleooo> le tue risposte non le ho lette, mi saranno sfuggite
<aleooo> grazie comunque
<h3ym4mb0> Buonasera ragazzi
<h3ym4mb0> ho bisogno di una mano da qualcuno di più esperto
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<h3ym4mb0> Allora ragazzi, io sono un novello di Linux, ho installato su una chiavetta usb l'ultima versione di ubuntu.
<h3ym4mb0> Fino a qui tutto ok,.
<h3ym4mb0> il problema che quando l'avvio sul mio mac
<h3ym4mb0> sia la tastiera che il pad integrato non rispondono
<h3ym4mb0> c'è modo di risolvere? o devo collegare tastiera e mouse usb?
<Mr_Pan> h3ym4mb0, potrebbe essere unn inizio---
<Mr_Pan> h3ym4mb0, la tastiera del MAC e´  bluetooth?!
<h3ym4mb0> No è la tastiera integrata
<h3ym4mb0> è un portatile
<h3ym4mb0> è un mac book pro
<h3ym4mb0> Compro la tastiera ps2 e un mouse usb?
<h3ym4mb0> o c'è modo di configurare questa integrata?
<Mr_Pan> h3ym4mb0, eh no allora deve andare
<Mr_Pan> che mac hai  ?
<h3ym4mb0> MacBook Pro (13-inch, 2017, Two Thunderbolt 3 ports)
<h3ym4mb0> con Processore 2.3GHZ Intelcore i5
<Mr_Pan> h3ym4mb0, devi scrivere qui
<h3ym4mb0> dove?
<Mr_Pan> qui non in privato
<Mr_Pan> tanto non li leggo
<h3ym4mb0> ah sisi, certo
<h3ym4mb0> hai letto il modello?
<h3ym4mb0> Secondo te come dovrei fare?
<Mr_Pan> non ne ho idea mai avuto a che fare con i mac
<Mr_Pan> prova a googlare
<viaggiatore_0027> Salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di un aiuto!
<viaggiatore_0027> Devo installare l'interfaccia grafica su ubuntu server, per la precisione il pacchetto xinit. Dove lo posso trovare? In modo tale che io lo possa implementare manualmente
<dushi> ciao..permettendo che non capisco tanto sui i compiuter...ho scaricato ubuntu su una chiavetta per installarlo su un Notebook che non parte...scelgo f12 per partire con la chiavetta ma non pare
<beppe> |list
<dushi> aiuto
<dushi> ce qualche motivo ...perche non
<dushi> mi aiuta nessuno
<alex-portatile> dushi che cosa ti dice quando provi a selezionare la chiavetta
<dushi> check cable connection
<dushi> no bootable device-insert boot disk and press any key
<dushi> tutto nera la schermata
<Carlin0> dushi, come hai preparato la chiavetta ?
<dushi> con il rufus
<Carlin0> dushi, io proverei a impostare il boot usb da bios e se anche così non va prova con un dvd
<dushi> ho provato anche dal bios
<dushi> se metto la chiavetta con windows la legge ...ma con ubuntu no
<Carlin0> è un pc nuovo ?
<dushi> no
<Carlin0> hai provato a cambiare chiavetta ?
<dushi> si
<dushi> varie vplte
<Carlin0> dushi, hai uefi ?
<dushi> credo di si
<Carlin0> quanti anni ha il pc ?
<dushi> 4-5
<Carlin0> allora hai uefi di sicuro dushi prova a fare la chiavetta con etcher vedi se cambia qualcosa https://etcher.io/
<dushi> ook provo grazie mille ciao
<lucac> ragazzi non riesco installare il programma Miro, qualcuno può aiutarmi...
<lucac> mi dice di aprire Open Synaptic Package Manager, ma cos'è
<Carlin0> lucac, dove lo hai preso ?
<lucac> da questo sito http://www.getmiro.com/download/for-ubuntu/
<Carlin0> mi spiace lucac ma non diamo supporto a software che non proviene dai repo ufficiali
<lucac> scusa per leggere i file da un iphone che programma bisogna installare
<lucac> con file non riesco a vedere il contenuto
<lucac> qualcuno mi può aiutare
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-13
<lozio> salve a tutti, se do il comando da terminale "sudo apt-get update" confermando appaiono vari messaggi di errore e di non trovato seguiti da questo: "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-security/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80] "
<lozio> da errore anche col comando di upgrade e non mi fa installare programmi di nessun tipo
<lozio> ad esempio se provo a digitare "sudo apt-get install google chrome" (o chrome e basta) mi dice "E: Unable to locate package chrome"
<lozio> lo stesso succede con lo stesso comando per installare netflix
<lozio> o qualsiasi altra cosa abbia provato?
<[Enrico]> lozio: stai usando ubuntu 15.10 che è andata fuori supporto da parecchi anni ormai. Se si aspetta troppo tempo ad aggiornare il sistema diventa difficile aggiornare. Fai prima a reinstallare
<[Enrico]> installa l'ultima release LTS (supporto a lungo termine) e aggiorna spesso. Ogni due anni c'è l'avanzamento di versione
<[Enrico]> lozio: per darti un'idea di quanto a lungo vengono supportate le release normali, vs. le LTS puoi guardare la tabella che trovi su wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#Releases
<lozio> grazie mille. Come faccio a reinstalare ubuntu se non ho un masterizzatore sul pc? devo per forza comprare il disco aggiornato ?
<[Enrico]> le LTS sono supportate per 5 anni (tuttavia alcune parti solo per 3) ed ogni due anni c'è una nuova release. Le release normali (non LTS) sono supportate solo 9 mesi
<[Enrico]> e ne esce una nuova ogni 6
<[Enrico]> lozio: puoi usare una penna USB, assicurati che sia vuota, viene cancellata quando ci metti sopra ubuntu
<[Enrico]> !installazione | lozio
<ubot-it> lozio: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<[Enrico]> lozio: qui si spiega come fare per creare l'installer usando penna USB https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<lozio> grazie !
<[Enrico]> lozio: prego, se hai problemi a installare puoi venire qui e chiedere
<Mr_Pan> lozio, sei dietro a un proxy   ?  ?
<Mr_Pan> ahh la 15.10 -.-.-
<giuseppe1974> buongiorno a tutti
<giuseppe1974> sono nuovo avevo bisogno di aiuto per favore
<Carlin0> !chiedi | giuseppe1974
<ubot-it> giuseppe1974: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<giuseppe1974> dopo aver installato jdowloader2, non riesco a vedere il mio nas casalingo dal menu a tendina per salvare i file dei download, il nas viene visto da ubuntu ma jdownloader no grazie
<Carlin0> giuseppe1974, non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<giuseppe1974> grazie, non sapevo questo sono nuovo buona giornata
<bbanner> ciao a tutti
<bbanner> !
<Radio2210> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao Radio2210
<Radio2210> ho problemi con gli aggiornamenti, continua adirmi che ci sono aggiornamenti da scaricare e una volta scaricati e installati riavvio il pc e appena acceso mi ripropone glistessi aggiornamenti appena installati
<Radio2210> credo che in realtà li scarichi ma nn li installa..
<Radio2210> qualcuno può aiutarmi a verificare?
<Radio2210> ciao Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> Radio2210, apri una finestra terminale (CTRLR+t)
<[Enrico]> oops
<Mr_Pan> ecco....si e´ spaventato
<Radio2210> ho sbagliato tasto -.-'
<Mr_Pan> ah no eccolo :D
<Radio2210> aperta
<Mr_Pan> ok allora scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt get update | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> tutto su una irga poi alla fine ti dara un link ... incollalo qui
<Radio2210> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<Radio2210> E: Operazione get non valida
<Radio2210> radio@radio-eME728:~$ ^C
<Radio2210> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<Radio2210> E: Operazione get non valida
<[Enrico]> oops
<[Enrico]> mi sa che ha una versione di ubuntu vecchia come il cucco
<[Enrico]> quasi certamente EOL
<[Enrico]> [da un decennio]
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get update | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> sorry
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: momento hai fatto un typo! :D
<Mr_Pan> ma prima
<[Enrico]> epic fail
<Mr_Pan> sudo lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<[Enrico]> è stato kickato
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], lol get non lo uso piu´... ma non consocendo quale versione sta usando ...
<Mr_Pan> lol Sigyn lo ha bloccato
<Mr_Pan> per flood
<[Enrico]> yep, porello, chissà che sta pensando adesso
<Mr_Pan> ma e´ solo kickato mica bannato
<Mr_Pan> non e´manco online ho provato ad invitarlo ...
<niko> yes, hard to invite someone klined
<Mr_Pan> niko :O
<Radio2210> rieccomi
<Radio2210> scusate
<Radio2210> ho copiato lo stesso testo troppe volte senza rendermene conto
<Radio2210> Mr_Pan
<Radio2210> mi esce questo testo con il comando che mi hai dato tu
<[Enrico]> thanks niko :)
<Mr_Pan> Radio2210, si
<Mr_Pan> thanks niko
<Mr_Pan> Radio2210, riprendiamo ocn calma
<Radio2210> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<Mr_Pan> scrivi nela finestra terminale
<Mr_Pan> sudo lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> copia e incolla qui SOLO il link che avrai sotto il comando
<Radio2210> http://termbin.com/hgw6
<Mr_Pan> ok 16.04 lts
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<Radio2210> http://termbin.com/unvg
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt upgrade -y | nc termbin.com 9999
<Radio2210> http://termbin.com/2myw
<Mr_Pan> Radio2210, devi solo dare  sudo apt autoremove     come suggerito e basta non hai aggiornamenti da fare
<Radio2210> fatto
<Mr_Pan> Radio2210, hai finito non devi fare altro
<Radio2210> però anche da ubuntu software continua a darmi l'aggiornamento del sistema operativo
<Radio2210> boh..
<Mr_Pan> Radio2210, cosa non ti convince  ?
<Mr_Pan> Radio2210, gli agigornamenti sono una cosa ... aggiornamentio del SO é un'altra
<[Enrico]> forse perché è uscita la 18.04 quindi c'è l'avanzamento di versione disponibile?
<Mr_Pan>  Radio2210 ti chiedera´se vuoi passare a 18-04 LTS
<Mr_Pan> eh certo
<Radio2210> forse è quello
<Mr_Pan> sicuro e´quello
<Radio2210> se mi dici che sono a posto così mi fido
<Radio2210> :D
<Radio2210> è che periodicamente mi dice di scaricare dei pacchetti
<Radio2210> li scarico
<Mr_Pan> Radio2210, per quanto riguarda gli aggiornamenti "normali" si ...
<Radio2210> li installo
<Radio2210> e me li fa scaricare di nuovo
<Mr_Pan> se poi vuoi avanzare di versione segui le istruzioni a video
<Mr_Pan> altrimenti ti tieni l avviso e basta  :D
<Radio2210> dici di passare alla 18.04?
<Mr_Pan> Radio2210, no non credo ...
<Mr_Pan> Radio2210, dipende io la uso su tutti i imiei pc
<Mr_Pan> mentre sulle vps ho ancora 16.04
<Radio2210> io ho un pc solo
<Radio2210> con la 16.04
<Radio2210> cioè questo
<Radio2210> se vado a migliorare installo la 18.04
<Radio2210> tipo adesso mi è uscita una finestra dell'aggiornamento software e mi dice di riavviare il pc per procedere con l'installazione
<Radio2210> che aggiornamenti sono
<Radio2210> ???
<Carlin0> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> !no-supporto | Mr_Pan
<ubot-it> Mr_Pan: in questo canale diamo supporto esclusivamente a software proveniente dai repository ufficiali ubuntu .
<Carlin0> :P
<Mr_Pan> lol
<Carlin0> solo per questo canale vale il comando
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Carlin0> è una tiritera che ripetiamo troppo spesso , mi ero rotto
<lozio> come faccio a scaricare una versione a 32 bit di ubuntu 18.04 LTS? (sul sito non sembra presente la versione 32 bit)
<[Enrico]> lozio: non puoi
<[Enrico]> non c'è
<[Enrico]> 32 bit è deprecato
<lozio> quindi dopo la 16.04 non ci saranno più versioni per 32 bit?
<[Enrico]> così pare
<[Enrico]> tutte le CPU moderne basate su x86 sono a 64 bit
<[Enrico]> rimane tuttavia il supporto a eseguire app a 32 bit su ubuntu a 64 bit
<[Enrico]> quello non lo tolgono per ora
<[Enrico]> a domani o/
<Carlin0> lozio, puoi scaricare xubuntu o altre derivate a 32 bit oppure installar eda mini iso
<Carlin0> solo la iso di uubntu non viene più fatta a 32 bit
<lozio> perfetto grazie mille
<Easa> Ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con la scheda grafica radeon HD5450, ho installato oggi Ubuntu ma non mi rileva la risoluzione da 2560x1440 del mio monitor. Devo cambiare scheda?grazie
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-14
<frez___> Ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto se qualcuno può darmi una mano. Ho installato ubuntu sul mio portatile e l'installazione sembrava andata a buon fine. Dopo la richiesta di riavviare il pc mi appare l'avviso "please remove installation media and reboot", tolgo la pennetta, premo invio e non succede nulla quindi da buon ignorante spengo forzatame
<frez___> nte il pc dal tasto di accensione. Quando lo riaccendo, dopo la schermata di caricamento con la scritta ubuntu lo schermo diventa nero e mi trovo impossibilitato a fare qualsiasi cosa, a che può essere dovuto?
<Mantra> sera a tutti :) uso una tastiera con layout inglese. proprio oggi ho fatto gli ultimi aggiornamenti alla 16.04 e al login non ho la scelta della tastiera, impostata in automatico con layout italiano. è un po' un problema visto che la password ha simboli che hanno posizioni diverse :D
<Mantra> come posso rimettere la scelta del layout anche al login?
<Carlin0> Mantra, per configurare la tastiera scrivi nel terminale sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Mantra> Carlin0, nell'ambiente grafico è tutto a posto, solo al login non c'è la scelta. devo configurare lo stesso?
<Mantra> Carlin0, ciao scusa il disturbo, ho appena impostato, fatto logout e al login rimane sempre ita senza possibilità di scelt
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-15
<lucac> ragazzi potete darmi una mano. ho un hard disk esterno della toshiba. ubuntu non lo vede. con un pc aple lo vede e l'ho fatto formattare fat. con lsusb ubuntu lo vede, cosa devo fare
<Carlin0> lucac, ma è sempre lo stesso che il pc con win non vedeva ?
<lucac> si
<lucac> con apple lo vede, sono andato da mediaworld
<lucac> CHE COMANDO DEVO DARE DAL TERMINALE FDISK -L
<lucac> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<lucac> con sudo fdisk -l non lo vede? come mai?
<lucac> aiutoooo....
<lucac> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVQmmyB0qtN
<lucac> ecco il risultato
<lucac> carlin0 mi dai una mano
<lucac> aiutoooo....
<gianco62> Ciao a tutti, ho effettuato l'avanzamento alla versione 18,04 non riesco più a trovare la stampante e non si riesce più ad effettuare il backup pianificato. Qualcuno sa darmi una mano? grazie.
<Carlin0> !vedisources | gianco62
<ubot-it> gianco62: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<gianco62> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwzlqwrnOFK
<gianco62> Non mi da link mi dice che il file o la directory sono inesistenti
<Carlin0> gianco62, leggi correttamente , il bot dice il comando "contenuto" tra le virgolette ... non con le virgolette
<gianco62> sorry
<gianco62> http://termbin.com/ftby
<Carlin0> gianco62, direi che i troppi ppa che hai aggiunto non hanno agevolato il buon fine dell'avanzamaento alla 18.04, ma magari la stampante basta reinstallarla
<gianco62> ho provato a disinstallarla ma non la vede più
<gianco62> come posso fare?
<Carlin0> che stampante è ? è collegata via usb o in rete ?
<gianco62> E' una vecchia epson stylus collegata via usb
<Carlin0> è collegata ed accesa ora ?
<gianco62> si
<Carlin0> gianco62, metti in paste lsusb
<gianco62> scusami ma sono un pò alle prime armi come si fa?
<Carlin0> gianco62, scrivi nel terminale lsusb| nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> ops scusa
<Carlin0> gianco62, scrivi nel terminale lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> poi incolla qui il link che esce
<gianco62> http://termbin.com/v0cx
<Carlin0> gianco62, hai provato a cambiare porta usb ?
<Carlin0> non la vede proprio
<gianco62> è collegata su una multi usb
<gianco62> dovrei cambiare porta alla multi
<Carlin0> vede in usb un mouse e la tastiera
<gianco62> infatti il mouse e la tastiera funzionano
<Carlin0> sono collegati anche loro alla multipla ?
<gianco62> no
<gianco62> ho cambiato porta alla multipla forse ora la vede
<Carlin0> sembrerebbe più un problema di hardware che non di ubuntu
<gianco62> adesso mi dice che l'ha vista ma che ho bisogno di driver aggiuntivi
<Carlin0> ma te li propone ubuntu i driver ?
<gianco62> mi era apparso in alto sul monitor l'avviso ma ora è scomparso
<Carlin0> gianco62, apri impostazioni di stampa e prova ad aggiungerla
<gianco62> ma ora me la da
<Carlin0> ottimo almeno la stampante l'hai sistemata , per il backup cosa usavi ?
<gianco62> sta stampando
<gianco62> Per il backup usavo Strumento di backup Déjà Dup
<Carlin0> c'è qualcosa che non va nelle porte usb o in quella multipla ...
<Carlin0> eh mi spiace non lo conosco
<Carlin0> !info dejadup
<ubot-it> Package dejadup does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> !info deja-dup
<ubot-it> deja-dup (source: deja-dup): Back up your files. In component main, is optional. Version 34.2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 314 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<Carlin0> !info deja-dup bionic
<ubot-it> deja-dup (source: deja-dup): Backup utility. In component main, is optional. Version 37.1-2fakesync1 (bionic), package size 505 kB, installed size 3176 kB
<gianco62> se vuoi ti posto il messaggio di errore nel backup
<Carlin0> prova ma non ti garantisco nulla ... non lo conosco
<gianco62> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh043jn9V2hv
<Carlin0> credo che il problema si concentri nelle opzioni , in particolare --no-user-agent
<Carlin0> forse anche la chiave gpg
<gianco62> cosa posso fare secondo te.
<Carlin0> gianco62, mi spiace come ho già detto non lo conosco e non saprei aiutarti in questo caso
<gianco62> Ma non posso disinstallarlo e installare un altro programma di backup che tu mi consigli?
<Carlin0> piuttosto prova a disinstallarlo e reinstallarlo , magari si adegua alla nuova versione
<Carlin0> oppure aspe
<Carlin0> gianco62, ls -al | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> posta il link che esce
<Carlin0> a dire il vero io non faccio più backup , metti i pochi dati da salvare su cloud e amen
<Carlin0> ok devo andare ...
<kilbil> salve ho un problema su ubuntu 14.04
<kilbil> no parte piu niente da errore di 32 bit sono passato a 64 ma stesso problem
<WalterQ> Buonasera a tutti, come faccio a richiamare da terminale la finestra di aggiornamento software?
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-16
<Rello> salve
<Rello> ho un surface pro
<Rello> pero funziona soltanto lo stretto necessario... bisogna aspetare aggiornamento kernel?
<Rello> quanto tempo dovrei aspettare?
<Rello> x esempio non mi indica nemeno la batteria e la percentuale attuale
<Rello> salve
<Rello> sapete quando sarà (piu funzionante il surface pro) x adesso funziona soltanto lo stretto necessario
<framill78> salve come posso istallare la lingua italiano
<kilom> Ciao a tutti , vorrei capire come modificare l'immagine iso di ubuntu server per far si che le opzioni ssh si abilitino subito dopo che viene copiato l'immagine su disco.
<kilom> perchè ogni volta che installo ubuntu server sul mio raspberry devo collegare lo schermo e attivare il protocollo ssh da terminale
<kilom> avevo trovato anche un altro modo tramite lan connessa al raspberry ma sto avendo dei problemi con essa
<ufalc> salveve, ragazzi ho un problema, ubuntu softwer non si apre
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-17
<ginevra> a
<ginevra> ciao, non trovo soluzioni in rete,il bios mi vede 6giga di ram mentre linux mint 64 bit solo 3,5giga posso avere aiuto anche per mint?
<ginevra> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<pippuccio761>  Bungiorno a tutti, cercando di disinstallare Lamp da tasksel in xubuntu 18.04  in realtà si sono eliinate altre cose come network manager software e altro , ho provato  a reinstallare xubuntu ma va in crash all'installazione di grub2
<pippuccio76> Ho effettuato una installazione ma all 'installazioe di grub va in crash , posso installarlo successivamente?
<pippuccio76> Salve a tutti , ho reinstallato xubuntu 18.04 ma all'installazione di grub va in crash.
<Mr_Pan> pippuccio76, hai reinstallato   ?
<Mr_Pan> hai formattato il disco prima di reinstallare ?   sarebbe meglio
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<pippuccio76> si ero partito dalla 17.04con xubuntu , prima avevo debian , ora dopo l'aggiornamento ho avuto problemi con tasksel e ho reinstallato
<pippuccio76> le mie partizioni sno / (formattato) /home  e swap
<pippuccio76> Mr_PAN sul forum di ubuntu mi consigliano di creare una partizione /boot/efi , ma io non l'ho mai creata e installato senza problemi , è diventata necessaria nella 18.04 ?
<Mr_Pan> pippuccio76, tu hai il pc (e quindi i dischi) settati come uefi  ?
<pippuccio76> Mr_Pan : https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/6h8CfHDtdw/
<Mr_Pan> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pippuccio76> Mr_Pan : ma io ho installato sempre allo stesso modo
<pippuccio76> devo quindi creare la partizione /boot/efi come consigliato ?
<Mr_Pan> uhmm direi di si
<Mr_Pan> non ne sono sicuro al 100
<Mr_Pan> %
<bbanner> Buongiorno a tutti
<Mr_Pan> bbanner, ciao
<bbanner> Mr_Pan, come va?
<Mr_Pan> !chat | bbanner
<ubot-it> bbanner: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pippuccio76> Mr_Pan :Creata la partizione , stesso problema crasha ...
<Mr_Pan> pippuccio76, hai dati che devi salvar esu quel disco   ?
<pippuccio76> non avevo segnato però la partizione creata per il grub , può essere quello?(ho impostato quella vediamo che fa)
<DUSHI> ciao a tutti...ho bisogno di aiuto...ho installa to ubuntu ,,,al riavio mi da Dispositivo non avviabile inserire disco di avvio e premere un qualsiasi tasto
<DUSHI> no bootable device --insert boot disk and press any key
<Mr_Pan> DUSHI,
<Mr_Pan> sicuro di avere seleyionato il disco di avvio corretto  ?  ?
<DUSHI> hdd
<brynzo96> salve
<brynzo96> supporto?
<brnzo> ciao
<metamosca> Ho acquistato un laptop Lenovo dotato di n°2 SSD da 2 TB cadauno configurati in raid 0; ho già installato Windows 10 Pro e funziona correttamente; ora vorrei installare Ubuntu 18.04, ho masterizzato il DVD di installazione, avvio l'installazione ma il volume RAID 0 (che vorrei ripartizionare con 2 volumi da 100Gb per i 2 sistemi operativi ed il res
<metamosca> to per i dati) non viene visto da Ubuntu. Mi dice che ho a disposizione 0 Gb per l'installazione.
<metamosca> Qualcuno on-line può aiutarmi? Grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-10
<rob1987rob> ciao
<rob1987rob> ho installato la 19.04. Tutto ok, l'unica cosa vorrei la possibilità di creare un documento vuoto sul desktop (o su una qualsiasi cartella da nautilus) tramite il menù a tendina dal tasto destro del mouse. Però non mi appare l'opzione.
<_Ste_> Buongiorno, posso chiedere qui per una delucidazione su Ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | _Ste_
<ubot-it> _Ste_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<_Ste_> Praticamente vorrei installare Ubuntu sul mio PC (RX580 Ryzen 7 1700). Uso il pc per programmare e per giocare. Avevo pensato di installare Ubuntu in una VM per provarlo un po'. Volevo chiedervi un requisito fondamentale per me, potrò eseguire file .bin (file .exe che vanno poi a lavorare con file .bin)? Grazie mile per un'eventuale risposta!)
<Carlin0> _Ste_, no non potrai eseguire exe et similia
<_Ste_> Neache con un "emulatore" come wine
<Carlin0> con wine qualcuno lo esegui ma non tutti
<Carlin0> !wine | _Ste_
<ubot-it> _Ste_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine per un elenco dei programmi compatibili consultare https://appdb.winehq.org/
<Carlin0> e cmq avrebbe pochissimo senso installar eubuntu virtualizzato all'interno di windows per poi emulare al suo interno nuovamente
<_Ste_> La virtualizzazione mi servirebbe solo per provarlo e valutare se scaricarlo poi definitivamente o no
<_Ste_> Aspetta un attimo che ti mando l'esempio di un file che dovrei eseguire
<Carlin0> inutile che lo mandi a me cercalo nel database che ti ho linkato
<Carlin0> non ho mai usato wine , quindi non saprei
<_Ste_> Se ad esempio dovessi avviare un file dei file del genere:   bg-01.bin   bg-02.bin  Setup.exe, potrei farlo? Scusa se insisto ma temo di non essermi spiegato nella maniera corretta
<apt-ghetto> Se setup.exe è stato compilato per un ambiente di Windows, non puoi eseguirlo in un ambiente di Linux
<apt-ghetto> Ma se hai il codice sorgente di setup.exe, puoi compilarlo per Linux ed usarlo
<Carlin0> _Ste_, quello che non ti è chiaro è un'altra cosa : in questo canale diamo supporto a ubuntu non a file *exe
<_Ste_> Hai ragione, meglio se chiedo nel gruppo generale vero?
<Carlin0> setup.exe può essere qualsiasi cos a
<ciosp> buonasera, sono Francesco, ho appena installato ubuntu 18 04 sul mio pc e ne sono molto contento
<ciosp> ho solo un piccolo prpblema: per il resto tutto ok, ma adesso non riesco ad installare openoffice
<ciosp> da terminal mi dice che non trova il pacchetto
<ciosp> vero e' che in quanto a terminal sono scarsissimo perche' mi approccio al mondo linux per la prima volta
<ciosp> e appena prendo dimestichezza vorrei farlo anche per il pc principale
<ciosp> siccome mi serve e per smanettare ho tempo a partire da domani, vorrei sapere se posso scaricarlo in maniera 'facile'
<ciosp> grazie in anticipo comunque
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-11
<zap_> hallo
<githano> ciao
<githano> nessuno ?
<githano> avrei bisono di aiuto
<Carlin0> !nessuno | githano
<ubot-it> githano: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<githano> sono nuovo di linux ... ho un problema con uno dei 2 joystick trustmaster t16000 ... li riconosce netrambi, ma uno funziona, l'atro no.
<githano> i joystick funzionano entrambi in win10 quindi non è un difetto di uno dei joy
<githano> Con jstest ne vede uno solo e la tastiera corsair stranamente
<githano> per vederli li vede entrambi
<githano> se infatti uso il comando dmesg -w li vede
<githano> qualcuno puo aiutare ?
<buzzyal> buongiorno a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto per favore. Ho installato Ubuntu Mate 19.04 su pc MSI GP6QF Leopard Pro e tutto è andato bene per diversi giorni. POi ho provato ad installare l'aggiornamento di teamviewer e ora non riesco pi
<buzzyal> più a fare il login su ubuntu: Mi risponde "Could not acquire on session bus"
<buzzyal> Non entra più nemmeno tramite live
<buzzyal> "could not acquire name on session bus" per l'esattezza
<buzzyal> In particolare, da live, dopo aver cliccato su "italiano" e "prova Ubuntu" va sul terminale e scrive una serie interminabile di stringhe che vi posto se mi date il link dove inviarli
<buzzyal> Qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<buzzyal> sono foto.. mi servirebbe inviare 3 foto delle schermate
<buzzyal> enzotib: devo mandare tre foto
<Carlin0> buzzyal, premesso che tamviewer non è nei repo ufficiali ...
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<buzzyal> http://prnt.sc/o0howu
<buzzyal> http://prnt.sc/o0hpi5
<buzzyal> http://prnt.sc/o0hpv9
<buzzyal> Posso vivere anche senza teamviewer, non sapevo fosse un problema se non è nei repo ufficiali. Ad ogni modo intanto grazie per l'aiuto e ora che cosa posso fare?
<buzzyal73> scusate, sono quello del pc MSI... qualcuno può spiegarmi cosa sbaglio: ogni tot il sistema mi manda fuori e mi disconnette..
<buzzyal73> come faccio a registrarmi nel canale??
<buzzyal73> per favore, qualcuno può spiegarmi come posso avere assistenza?
<Carlin0> !chiedi buzzyal73
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Carlin0> !chiedi | buzzyal73
<ubot-it> buzzyal73: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<buzzyal73> 1. Come posso fare per avere assistenza? Il sistema mi chiede di iscrivermi, ho provato a farlo seguendo la guida ma non ci riesco.. Cosa sbaglio?
<buzzyal73> 2. Ho un pc MSI GP62 6QF sul quale ho montato ubuntu mate 19.04. E' andato tutto bene per diversi giorni, poi ho cercato di installare Teamviewer e non ha più funzionato: in particolare non mi permette più di loggarmi (mi da errore: "Could not acquire name on session bus" e anche provando con chiavetta live non funziona: dà una serie di errori e po
<buzzyal73> i fa diverse videate come quelle che ora vi posto
<buzzyal73> http://prnt.sc/o0knr9
<buzzyal73> http://prnt.sc/o0kny6
<buzzyal73> http://prnt.sc/o0ko4t
<buzzyal73> 3. ho quindi riprovato l'installazione da capo, ma devo avfatto casino e quando ho annullato l'installazione ha iniziato a compliare tonnellate di stringhe ed è più di un'ora che va avanti
<Carlin0> se hai già provato a reinstallare e non si sa bene a che punto hai interrotto non vedo altra possibilità che rifare da capo l'installazione visto che in parte quella precedente sarà già stata sovrascritta
<Carlin0> inoltre buzzyal73 ti consiglio di usar euna lts e non la 19.04
<Carlin0> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<buzzyal73> ci ho provato con la 18.04 lts ma dava sempre l'errore: "Could not require name on session bus"
<buzzyal73> (non "require" ma "acquire")
<Carlin0> buzzyal73, che pc è ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<buzzyal73> ho trovato qs info sulla scheda tecnica: MSI Gaming GP62 6QF(Leopard Pro)-1021BK. Tipo di prodotto: Computer portatile, Fattore di forma: Clamshell. Famiglia processore: Intel® Core™ i5 della sesta generazione, Modello del processore: i5-6300HQ, Frequenza del processore: 2,3 GHz. Dimensioni schermo: 39,6 cm (15.6"), Risoluzione del display: 1920 x
<buzzyal73> 1080 Pixel. RAM installata: 4 GB, Tipo di RAM: DDR4-SDRAM. Capacità totale di archiviazione: 1000 GB, Supporto di memoria: HDD. Tipo drive ottico: DVD Super Multi. Scheda grafica integrata, Adattatore di scheda grafica separato. Colore del prodotto: Nero
<buzzyal73> la scheda video è nvidia gtx960m
<buzzyal73> e ha 2 hard disk, uno fisico da 260 e uno virtuale (può essere?) da 1000
<buzzyal73> Monta solo Ubuntu. Prima avevo la 16.04 e andava benissimo, poi mi ha chiesto di fare l'aggiornamento alla 18.04 e l'ho fatto ma da quel momento mi ha dato l'errore suddetto, impedendomi di loggarmi
<Carlin0> buzzyal73, il problema al 90% è la scheda video , per installare una lts segui la guida che ora manda il bot e usa il parametro nomodeset
<Carlin0> !parametriavvio | buzzyal73
<ubot-it> buzzyal73: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<buzzyal73> così ho provato a montare la 19.04 ed è andata bene (ho già provato il parametro nomodeset per la 18.04 ma non ho risolto).
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-12
<relite> Ho istallato mysql e mariadb su Ubuntu 19.04 ma non credo sia tutto ok. Qualcuno può aiutarmi per verificare l'istallazione?
<ExPBoy> buon giorno
<Mr_Pan> relite, cosa ti fa affermare questa cosa ?  in che modo ti si puó aiutare?
<Mr_Pan> ExPBoy, bgiorno
<Synaptic> giorno
<relite> Avevo una persona che mi serguiva, poi ho capito di essere più esperto io che non conosco Linux. Quindi sto risolvonedo un po' di problemi. Probabilmente ha anche interpelalto questo canale. Ad ogni modo: sudo mysql mi restituisce: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<relite> A me ad ogni modo interessa solo il connettore client mysql e mariadb
<Lex> Ciao
<Lex> Ho bisogno di aiuto riguardo Ubuntu e xubuntu
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Lex
<ubot-it> Lex: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Lex> Non mi riconosce Windows scaricando Ubuntu
<Carlin0> Lex, devi controllare che win sia arrestato correttamente e  non con l'avvio rapido
<Carlin0> !fastboot | Lex
<ubot-it> Lex: Per disabilitare il fast boot di Windows seguire questa guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/WindowsAvvioRapido
<lex17> scusate so caduta, problema io è che non mi fa accedere a windows mi da la schermata nera con scritto "rescue grub"
<Carlin0> lex17, ma ubuntu parte ?
<lex17> allora, mi fa l'installazione di ubuntu, solo che non me lo fa avviare, mi spunta sempre quella schermata nera
<Carlin0> lex17, installi da dvd o usb ?
<lex17> usb
<lex17> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/526424806095060993/588043456400850950/JPEG_20190611_183344.jpg
<lex17> mi fa così
<Carlin0> come hai preparato la chiavetta ?
<lex17> formattata in fat 32, e poi ho passato con rufus
<lex17> la iso
<Carlin0> lex17, prova a  rifarla con etcher
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<lex17> ok grazie
<lex17> e invece sto installando xubuntu su poratile ma la partizione libera non me la fa selezionare
<Carlin0> lex17, se sei da live apri gparted e posta una schermata
<lex17> perora sto dalla versione di prova di xubuntu
<lex17> non me lo fa apri
<lex17> però mi spuntano ste cose http://i.imgur.com/D5Tnp2x.png
<lex17> vado a riavviare
<githano> nessuno ?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | githano
<ubot-it> githano: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<cbn> salve, non riesco a far vedere un antenna wifi usb al laptop
<omar> ciao, avviando una live usb contenente ubuntu 18.04 LTS su dell inspiron 7950, ho riscontrato un problema nell'avvio del grub. Infatti dopo aver selezionato l'avvio tramite USB non avvia l'installazione ma compare il seguente errore:
<omar> failed to open /EFI/BOOT/mmx64.efi - Not found
<omar> failed to load image /EFI/BOOT/mmx64.efi - Not found
<omar> failed to strat Mokmanager: Not found
<omar> Somethings has gone seriously wrong: import_mok_state () failed : Not found
<Carlin0> omar, come hai preparato la chiavetta usb ?
<omar> ho utilizzato Rufus
<omar> come riportato sul sito Dell
<Carlin0> cbn, infila l'antenna nella porta e dai il coamndo lsusb poi metti l'output su pastebin
<Carlin0> !etcher | omar prova con questo
<ubot-it> omar prova con questo: Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<omar> ho provato anche ad utilizzare questa applicazione e anche unetbootin ma in tutti i casi ho sempre lo stesso errore
<omar> inizialmente però la live USB veniva letta e sono riuscito ad avviare l'installazione ma in seguito ad un errore nel rilevamento delle partizioni su cui installare ubuntu ho dovuto riavviare il PC e da quel momento in poi è comparso questo errore. c
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggato , rufus in linea di massima va bene ma devi indovinare le opzioni
<xubu> buonasera. mi sto rompendo la testa a risolvere un problema banale, ma banale non lo è (per me). smplayer è il mio player di default. toccando senza volerlo, qualcosa della tastiera, ho perso la barra del menù ed in basso la barra di scorrimento del time del player
<omar> provo etcher
<sardonico> omar: su rufus ti chiede di aggiornare syslinux, prova etcher
<sardonico> cbn cosa dice lsusb?
<Carlin0> 90% sarà una realtek , ci scommetterei :P
<xubu> nessuna indicazione?
<Carlin0> xubu, non ho idea ma tra le altre cose non hai manco specificato che DE usi
<xubu> Carlin0, ubuntu mate 19.04
<Carlin0> non lo conosco mi spiace
<sardonico> xubu tasto destro sulla finestra di smplayer > Video > deseleziona Compact mode
<xubu> sardonico, grazie per la risposta ma non la trovo questa opzione,
<xubu> sardonico,  no sbagliavo io, infilato su altro menù. ti ringrazio funziona alla grandissima!!!
<xubu> sardonico, non puoi capire quanto ciò perso e quanto ho cercato, grazie ancora
<xubu> buona serata
<cbnpaolo> allora mi scuso per il ritardo e mi dovrei scusare pure sull'altra chat   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZcxVBmzzw9/
<cbnpaolo> la marca dell'antenna è Mediatek il modello non lo trovo, ho ubuntu 18.10 su un macbookpro appena installato in dual boot
<sardonico> cbnpaolo: https://www.mediatek.com/products/broadbandWifi/mt7612u
<sardonico> è questa?
<epizefiri> Buongiorno
<epizefiri> ho installato ubuntu budgie
<epizefiri> vorrei avere icone su desktop e nautilus come file manager
<epizefiri> ho installato neutilus e impostato come predefinito MA non riesco ad avere le icone sul desktop
<epizefiri> come fare?
<cbnpaolo> sardonico: proprio lei
<sardonico> cbnpaolo: mi sa che devi scaricarti il driver dal sito Mediatek e compilare il modulo
<cbnpaolo> ho i driver per antenna wifi usb ma non riesco ad installarli
<cbnpaolo> ragazzi mi aiutate ad installare sto driver mediatek, tar.bz2
<linux_> sera ...non sento piu l'audio ovvero lo sento solo per qualche attimo poi piu nulla fino al riavvio ...poi sempre uguale come potrei risolvere? uso kubuntu 18.04.2
<linux_> dimenticavo il problema si presenta su un notebook toshiba l755
<linux_> nessuna idea a riguardo?
<mmystic> ciao, c'è qualche espertone di apparmor ?
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-13
<Synaptic> e buondi
<Mr_Pan> Synaptic> ciao
<Synaptic> ciao pan
<Synaptic> matteo, ma sei quello del luccalug?
<Synaptic> per caso...
<matteo> no
<Synaptic> ok
<GRBDM> Ho aggiornato a ubuntu 19 ma ho un problma con la scheda grafica: sul mio pc (hp pavilion power 15) che possiede una scheda intel integrata e una GeForce GTX 1050 Mobile, non riesco a far utilizzare al pc la scheda Nvidia. usando prime-select query il terminale mi dice che sto usando la scheda Nvidia, ma se vado su impostazioni-dettagli risulta che
<GRBDM>  sto usando la scheda intel. inoltre collegando uno schermo esterno non riesco a farlo funzionare. ho già riinstallato i driver NVIDIa e sto usando nividia-driver-418. qualche suggerimento?
<Mr_Pan> GRBDM> allora una cosa alla volta
<Mr_Pan> probabilmente il fatto che non funzioni lo schermo esterno dipende dal fatto che la hdmi(suppongo) viene pilotata dalla scheda che non stai utilizzando (nvidia direi)
<Mr_Pan> inoltre all'avvio devi selezionare Xorg al posto di Wayland
<GRBDM> ok, ci provo, grazie
<Mr_Pan> e devi usare lightdm al posto di gdm3
<Carlin0> certo che i dev potrebbero anche fare che installando i nvidia oltre a blacklistare i nouveau disabiliti wayland ...
<Carlin0> faciliterebbero le cose
<[Enrico]> ma wayland non è il default in Ubuntu... da quando lo hanno rimesso a default?
<franceschina> buon pomeriggio faccio una domanda per un mio quesito ho appena acquistato un intel pentium gold con il ssd da soli 120 giga ma con soli 4 di ram e 1 di scheda video proponete di installare xubuntu o lubuntu perche poi dovrei usarlo per navigare con chrome e no firefox e scrivere molti documenti in excel e powerpoint
<apt-ghetto> Se vuoi usare Chrome, Excel e Powerpoint, perché non usi Windows?
<apt-ghetto> Xubuntu o Lubuntu? Prendi quello che ti piace il più. Se prendi Lubuntu di racommando caldamente la versione 19.04
<franceschina> ok ora provo la 19.04
<franceschina> ma pero no e lts vero
<franceschina> dura solo 6 mesi
<apt-ghetto> 19.04 ha 9 mesi di supporto
<apt-ghetto> Se vuoi la versione LTS, non ti consiglio Lubuntu 18.04
<franceschina> sto per installare appena finisce mi riconnetto
<franceschina> grazie
<apt-ghetto> prego
<mauroc> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di un suggerimento. Devo aggiungere migliaia di regole UFW, avete un consiglio per farlo praidamente?
<Carlin0> [Enrico], nella 17.10 era default wayland nella 18.04 no nella 18.10 si etc etc
<Carlin0> mauroc, potresti scriverle prima tutte su un file di testo e poi farle caricare a iptables senza nemmeno usare UFW https://wiki.debian.org/it/iptables
<mauroc> ora guardo... devo caricare + di 18000 righe
<Carlin0> mi sembra esagerato 18mila regole , ci sarà di sicuro qualcosa di ridondante
<mauroc> Carlin0, non credo, sto bloccando tutti i cinesi :D
<Carlin0> blocchi gli ip ?
<mauroc> e come faccio altrimenti?
<Carlin0> usa il cidr e  fail2ban
<Carlin0> !info fail2ban
<ubot-it> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2-2 (bionic), package size 321 kB, installed size 1698 kB
<mauroc> non so cosa sia il cidr... e se non sbaglio fail2ban blocca gli ip che provano a connettersi
<mauroc> il problema è che dalla cina mi bombardano la vps dove mi gira nginx
<mauroc> sicuramente ora configuro anche fail2ban
<mauroc> ma il prob
<Carlin0> mauroc, ho anche io dei vps ho risolto semplicemente cambiando la porta ssh da 22 a quellachetipare
<mauroc> ma il problema è sulla 80
<mauroc> potrei cambiare porta, ma diventa un casino poi
<mauroc> fail2ban è sicuramente il prossimo step
<Carlin0> per quanto riguarda cidr https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classless_Inter-Domain_Routing#IPv4_CIDR_blocks
<mauroc> ah ma aspetta, CIDR è il formato in cui ho scaricato la lista
<mauroc> sono 18 mila righe proprio perchè sono in notazione CIDR
<laura59> scusate s  edisturbo  con  domande  che  possano e ssere  per  voi  banali
<Carlin0> la hai su pastebin mauroc ?
<laura59> esiste  explorer  su  una  distribuzione  ubuntu  ?
<Carlin0> laura59, no esistono altri browser
<laura59> la  mia  banca  ha  problemi  con  fire fox
<Carlin0> laura59, prova installando chrome
<laura59> quale  posso  scaricare  che  abbia  in  alternativa  altro  broweser  a  fire  fox>>?
<mauroc> Carlin0, se vuoi te la posto
<laura59> lavoro  solo  su  live  quin  uso  ubuntu  senz a istallarlo
<Carlin0> mauroc, si grazie :)
<mauroc> anzi faccio di più
<mauroc> https://www.ip2location.com/free/visitor-blocker
<Carlin0> laura59, se non installi l'OS non puoi aggiungere altri programmi
<laura59> lo  so
<mauroc> se ti serve, da qui ti puoi scaricare tutte le liste di tutti i country che ti pare
<laura59> ma  poso  usare  in  prova
<laura59> solo  che   fire  non  mi  fa  accedere a tutte  applicazioni  home  banking
<laura59> quindi  non  posso  creare  un  cd iso che  abbia  altro  broweser
<apt-ghetto> Perché non puoi installare i programmi in live?
<mauroc> laura59, sicuramente ie no. Poi ce ne sono una marea. Ma se hai problemi con chrome e firefox, dubito che con altri potresti risolvere
<sardonico> mauroc io oltre a Snort uso GeoIP
<laura59> xche  non  sono  capace
<mauroc> sardonico, mi illumini?
<laura59> se  mi  dici  come  fare  e non  è  complicato
<sardonico> mauroc, io uso IPFire
<laura59> posso  istallare ie  su  un  cd  di  ubuntu
<laura59> altrimnete b sono  costretta  afre  una  partizione  del  pc  manon  mi  andava
<mauroc> laura59, ie non funziona su ubuntu.
<apt-ghetto> Cosa non funziona con firefox?
<Carlin0> mauroc, se scarichi la lista in formato linux iptables non so quanti siano ma a colpo d'occhio di sicuro non 18mila
<laura59> inserivo  cd   senz a istallare  ed  andavo  home  bak
<mauroc> Carlin0, devo caricare cina + hongkong :D
<sardonico> mauroc, vedi IPSet
<mauroc> in verità io ero partito proprio dalla lista iptables, per poi passare a CIDR
<mauroc> sardonico, IPset lo stavo guardando
<sardonico> ti permette di bloccare centinaia di migliaia di IP impattando molto meno sulle prestazioni
<sardonico> su IPFire oltre al GeoIP ho installato una estensione IP Blocklist
<laura59> quindi  mi  rassegno?
<laura59> niente  ie  su  linux
<mauroc> laura59, è strano che nn ti funzioni un sito su firefox e su chrome. Ma se nn funziona, non puoi farci niente. Internet Explorer proprio non gira (per fortuna)
<apt-ghetto> laura59: cosa non funziona, se usi firefox?
<laura59> ma  crome  non  saprei
<laura59> posso  scaricare  un  linux  che  abbia  crome  al  posto  di  fire?
<mauroc> sardonico, sono un pò ignorante in materia. ipfire è un firewall?
<laura59> ad e sempio  pagare  f24
<sardonico> laura59: puoi installare Explorer su Wine
<laura59> mentre  bonifico  ok
<sardonico> ma oltre ad Explorer per quelle cose ti serve anche la JRE
<laura59> wine  non  lo  ha  gia  senza  istalalrlo?
<Carlin0> sardonico, laura59 usa ubuntu da live , quindi niente wine
<sardonico> mauroc: è una distribuzione per firewall
<laura59> ecco
<laura59> ogni  distribuzione  ubuntu  usa  solo  fire??
<laura59> e  slax??
<mauroc> sardonico, è una vps, non posso\voglio cambiarci distribuzione. Ipset forse è la strada giusta
<laura59> conoscete  altri  live  per  home  banking?
<Carlin0> !chat | laura59
<ubot-it> laura59: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<laura59> ok
<laura59> ripeto  doamnada
<laura59> esiste  una  distribuzione  che  abbia  crome  al  posto  di  fire???
<Carlin0> laura59, passa in chat per favore
<Carlin0> laura59, in alternativa come ultima idea potresti virtualizzare ubuntu in modo da installare altre cose ed adattarlo alle tue esigenze
<laura59> semplice a  dirlo  ma  io   non  ho  capacita'
<laura59> posso  istallare  ie  sul  cd  di  lubuntu??
<laura59> avevamo d etto  di  no  sbaglio?
<laura59> magari  se  ce  distribuzione  con  crome  crome  va bene posso  provare
<Carlin0> laura su live non installi nulla e non credo esistano live con chrome preinstallato (sempre che poi chrome funzioni)
<laura59> ok  quindi  niente  f24
<laura59> finche  la  banca  non  aggiornera'
<laura59> grazie  e s cusami
<Carlin0> di nulla
<mauroc> come faccio a controllare se le regole caricate con ipset sono state digerite da iptables?
<Carlin0> sudo iptables -L oppure -S
<Carlin0> vedi le regole in uso al momento
<mauroc> è proprio quello che ho fatto
<mauroc> ma nn mi sembra di vedere nessuna regola
<Carlin0> non conosco ipset
<mauroc> sembra na figata, in 5 secondi ho aggiunto tutte le regole in ipset
<mauroc> ma ora nn capisco se il set è caricato in iptables
<mauroc> DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere             match-set myset src
<mauroc> forse è questa la regola :D
<apt-ghetto> Carlin0: È molto strano, ho appena installato chromium su live. Cosa ho sbagliato?
<sardonico> lo vedi nei log quando vengono droppati
<sardonico> mauroc guarda le liste presenti qui: https://github.com/timfprogs/ipfblocklist
<Carlin0> apt-ghetto, ?
<mauroc> sardonico, credo di aver risolto con ipset
<apt-ghetto> Hai scritto che non si installa nulla su live, ma funzionava
<mauroc> ora ho solo bisogno di una conferma :D
<sardonico> mauroc: puoi aggiungere alla blocklist delle liste di IP di macchine compromesse
<Carlin0> apt-ghetto, devi abilitare i repo , fare update e poi installi chromium ; ma lei voleva chrome  e cmq visto il suo livello la vedo già dura installare roba dai repo
<apt-ghetto> non devo abilitare i repo, solo `apt update && apt install`
<sardonico> tipo Spamhaus DROP, DShield, CIArmy etc
<mauroc> sardonico, in che senso? scusa sono a digiuno di ste robe.. io sono un programmatore ma per forza di cose mi ritrovo a gestire anche la vps :D
<Carlin0> apt-ghetto, lei voleva una live con quello che gli serve già installato
<sardonico> sono liste di IP di sistemi compromessi
<Carlin0> sempre che poi chrome o chromium funzionino con la sua banca
<sardonico> se blocchi queste liste ti togli di mezzo la maggior parte dei portscan etc
<Carlin0> apt-ghetto, magari usava solo una live datata con una versione di ff vecchio , ogni banca fa le sue regole sul proprio sito
<apt-ghetto> Sì, forse è questo il problema
<apt-ghetto> E quindi la banca fa bene di bloccare i vecchi browser
<mauroc> sardonico, perfetto, dove trovo queste liste?
<mauroc> e soprattutto, come posso testare che realmente queste regole che ho aggiunto funzionino?
<Carlin0> mauroc, vai in cina e ci provi :P
<sardonico> aggiungi alla lista un IP esterno di una tua macchina e fai un test
<sardonico> io l'ho fatto con l'IP pubblico della mia connessione casalinga
<sardonico> o del cellulare
<sardonico> le liste sono quelle che ti ho girato prima, trovi tutto online
<Carlin0> sardonico, hai una guida da linkarmi di ipset ? mi interesserebbe
<mauroc> Carlin0, te la do io
<mauroc> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ipset#Blocking_a_list_of_network
<Carlin0> grazie mauroc
<sardonico> avevo visto un vecchio articolo su LinuxJournal
<sardonico> ce ne sono diversi cmq
<mauroc> Carlin0, se poi hai scaricato le liste da quel sito che ti ho passato
<mauroc> while read line; do ipset add myset $line; done < all.txt
<mauroc> leggi dal file e inserisci nel set idi ipset
<Carlin0> mauroc, cmq scaricando da quel sito la lista in formato linux iptables la carichi tutta con un solo comando
<Carlin0> iptables-restore < fileditesto
<mauroc> a si?
<mauroc> quest'è?
<mauroc> ahuahuahua vabbuò, oramai ho fatto.
<Carlin0> leggi il wiki debian che ti ho linkato prima
<mauroc> l.'ho perso :D
<mauroc> visto...
<Carlin0> googla "iptables debian"
<mauroc> eeeeeeeee va bè.. ad ognuno il suo
<mauroc> cmq ora carico le liste che diceva sardonico e poi faccio un test con un ip noto
<mauroc> vediamo un pò :d
<mauroc> grazie mille a tutti
<Carlin0> ma le liste di ipset vengono ricaricate in caso di reboot del server ?
<mauroc> direi di no...credo...suppongo
<Carlin0> si si basta salvarle ho visto ora
<Carlin0> ipset save > fileditesto
<sardonico> si
<mauroc> sardonico, mi ripassi le liste che dicevi?
<Carlin0> !log | mauroc
<ubot-it> mauroc: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Matteo999> Salve, ragazzi ho appena installato ubuntu 19
<Carlin0> Matteo999, ti ho già risposto 2 volte nell'altro canale
<Matteo999> mi ha fatto un casino ora mi compare solo un menu con scritto boot menu, selezionabile solo la riga ubuntu(se do invio si riavvia)
<Matteo999> ok
<sardonico> mauroc: Spamhaus DROP/EDROP
<sardonico> https://www.spamhaus.org/drop/drop.txt
<Matteo999> https://prnt.sc/o1fkhh
<sardonico> https://www.spamhaus.org/drop/edrop.txt
<mauroc> bene
<mauroc> tutta roba da bloccare giusto?
<sardonico> DSHIELD
<sardonico> Spamhaus elenca solo ip e sottoreti usate da malintenzionati noti
<mauroc> blocco tutto
<sardonico> DSHIELD è una lista degli IP più utilizzati dagli attaccanti
<mauroc> tanto per ora è una vps di sviluppo
<sardonico> https://feeds.dshield.org/block.txt
<mauroc> se tutti i dev avessero ip statico farei all'inverso, abiliterei solo la lista degli ip
<sardonico> a seconda di cosa ti serve potresti voler bloccare anche i BOGON
<Matteo999> Ragazzi sapete aiutarmi?
<sardonico> sono liste dinamiche che devi scaricare ogni tanto
<Matteo999> https://prnt.sc/o1fkhh
<sardonico> poi le Botnet di Zeus/Feodo
<mauroc> sto prendendo appunti
<apt-ghetto> Matteo999: Si vede una password sotto il monitor a sinistra?
<Matteo999> non è una password
<apt-ghetto> Matteo999: Avvia la live, apri un terminale e posta l'url di `{ sudo parted --list; sudo efibootmgr -v } | pastebinit`
<Matteo999> ho provato ad inserire il dvd ma non mi fa andare avanti
<Matteo999> rimane su quella schermata
<sardonico> mauroc poi le liste CINS e Talos
<sardonico> ora devo andare, ciao ciao
<Matteo999> poi se clicco invio prova a caricare e ritorna li
<Matteo999> su quella schermata ci va quasi subito, dopo pochi secondi che compare samsung
<Matteo999> ho provato anche con f2 f4 canc etc.
<apt-ghetto> Puoi entrare nelle impostazion dell'UEFI?
<Matteo999> come si fa?
<apt-ghetto> Leggi il manuale
<Matteo999> tipo bios
<apt-ghetto> Sì, l'UEFI è simile al vecchio BIOS
<Matteo999> provato tutte le combinazioni
<Matteo999> su app menu non c'è nulla
<apt-ghetto> Se non puoi cambiare le impostazioni e se non puoi avviare una live, è quasi impossible aiutarti
<Matteo999> devo aprirlo e formattare giusto?
<apt-ghetto> Cosa vuoi formattare?
<Matteo999> l'hd
<Matteo999> poi reinstallare
<apt-ghetto> Se riesci a formattare l'hd, sì
<Matteo999> alrimenti che alternative ho?
<apt-ghetto> Puoi cambiare il disco fisso, puoi provare ad avviare una chiavetta live
<apt-ghetto> ma forse il problema non è il disco
<Matteo999> ma se non mi fa accedere al bios come faccio?
<Matteo999> ho provato con i dvd
<Matteo999> sia 19 che 18
<apt-ghetto> Puoi staccare il disco e provare di accedere all'UEFI
<Matteo999> ,
<Matteo999> ok
<Matteo999> proverò
<Matteo999> grazie mille intanto
<Matteo999> può essere che ha cancellato iul bios?
<Matteo999> anche se ho staccato l'hd stessa schermata
<apt-ghetto> mi dispiace
<Uzzi> su 18.04 posso metterci su SQL server 2016?
<apt-ghetto> Uzzi: Non puoi installare SQL server 2016 su Linux
<apt-ghetto> Potresti installare SQL server 2017 su Linux
<Uzzi> il 2016 manco su 16.04?
<apt-ghetto> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sql/linux/sql-server-linux-overview?view=sql-server-2017
<Uzzi> https://pieer11.wordpress.com/2016/11/26/installazione-di-sql-server-2016-su-linux/
<apt-ghetto> Se vuoi la verssione 2016: https://community.spiceworks.com/how_to/135920-install-sql-server-2016-on-ubunt
<Uzzi> ma speravo anche nella 18.04
<apt-ghetto> Ma non so se la versione 2016 è pronto per l'uso produttivo
<Uzzi> :(
<apt-ghetto> Non puoi usare Docker?
<Uzzi> sql su docker?
<apt-ghetto> sql server nel docker container
<Uzzi> apt-ghetto: non ho molta esperienza con Docker
<linux_> sera
<gabry> Ho aggiornato a ubuntu 19 ma ho un problma con la scheda grafica: sul mio pc (hp pavilion power 15) che possiede una scheda intel integrata e una GeForce GTX 1050 Mobile, non riesco a far utilizzare al pc la scheda Nvidia. usando prime-select query il terminale mi dice che sto usando la scheda Nvidia, ma se vado su impostazioni-dettagli risulta che
<gabry>  sto usando la scheda intel. inoltre collegando uno schermo esterno non riesco a farlo funzionare. ho già riinstallato i driver NVIDIa e sto usando nividia-driver-418. qualche suggerimento?
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-14
<Synaptic> Qualcuno e riuscito o ha mai provato a far girare giochi di una certa pesantezza su linux/wine tipo fifa 18/19  o F1 o motogp  o GTA ?
<sardonico> Synaptic: io ci ho fatto girare Silent Hunter III/IV e varie versioni di Il-2 Sturmovik.
<Synaptic> lutris?
<sardonico> Synaptic: presi da GOG e installati in wine
<prusso> Salve, ho istallato mysql e mariadb utilizzando le guide relative su Ubuntu 19.04. Credo che ci siano degli errori. E? possibile verificare l'istallazione, correggerla o eventualmente reinstallarla? Il mio interesse è ad ogni modo solo avere i client con i connettori per accedere ai database su server esterni.
<relite> Ho istallato Ubuntu 19.04. sullo stesso pc, avevo un secondo sistema operativo che partiva in dualboot di windows. Adesso ho Ubuntu come sistema operativo principale ed il disco con Un Windows al quale vorrei accedere quindi dovrei aggiungere sul Grub o far riconoscere al Grub questo disco NTFS con un sistema operativo già istallato. Come devo proc
<relite> edere?
<apt-ghetto> relite: Apri un terminale e dai: `sudo update-grub`
<prusso> GIÀ FATTO
<relite> ciao, procedo con l'indicazione
<relite> avevo già provato, anche con il ripristino ... ma non rileva il sistema operativo sull'unita sdb5
<relite> ed infatti il risultato non credo sia giusto
<relite> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/smnJCPfH5w/
<apt-ghetto> Forse hai installato gli altri sistemi operativi in modalità UEFI, forse hai cancellato la partizione /dev/sdb5
<relite> No ho sempre istallato in vecchio Bios, ma preciso che il sistema operativo era istallato come 2° sistema operativo del disco principale cove adesso ho istalalto Ubuntu 19
<relite> 19.04 lts disco dingo
<relite> se esploro l'unita tutti i files compresi quelli di sistema sono al loro posto
<prusso> Posso avere aiuto con mysql o mariadb?
<apt-ghetto> Hai un problema con mysql o con mariadb? E quale problema hai?
<Mr_Pan> prusso> dacci dettagli
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-15
<Stekj> Salve
<Stekj> Posso chiedere una mano?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Stekj
<ubot-it> Stekj: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Stekj> Una domanda molto stupida, perché sono un neofita con linux (kubuntu). Praticamente ieri volevo installare jdownloader, ho scaricato il file .sh, nelle proprietà ho messo la spunta su "programma eseguibile", ho avvato il setup ho lasciato la spunta su "crea un'icona sul desktop", e dopo un po' il programma si è avviato. Quello che non capisco è se
<Stekj> il programma è stato effettivamente installato, perché non è apparsa nessuna icona, e non trovo l'app da nessuna parte
<Carlin0> Stekj, mi spiace ma non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<Stekj> ok scusate :(
<Stekj> esiste una chat del genere per chi usa kubuntu?
<Stekj> o comunque un posto dove posso chiedere aiuto?
<Carlin0> puoi provare a  chieder ein chat ...
<Carlin0> !chat | Stekj
<ubot-it> Stekj: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Stekj> ok ci provo, grazie mille
<linux_> sera
<linux_> ragazzi scusate potreste aiutarmi con un problema audio sul mio notebook? grazie
<apt-ghetto> !chiedi | linux_
<ubot-it> linux_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<linux_> sento l'audio solo per un attimo poi piu nulla fino al riavvio
<linux_> non so che fare
<linux_> ??
<apt-ghetto> Hai controllato le impostazioni?
<linux_> si
<apt-ghetto> Che distro usi?
<linux_> 18.04.2
<apt-ghetto> con Gnome?
<linux_> no kde
<apt-ghetto> Non uso KDE, non so aiutarti con le impostazioni
<linux_> ok grazie
<linux_> strano pero' da terminale alsamixer mi da i volumi al massimo non c'e nullo di disattivo
<linux_> ho seguito anche questa soluzione senza alcun risultato
<linux_> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=5064338
<linux_> cosa altro potrei fare?
<apt-ghetto> Controllare i log: `journalctl -xb -p err` o `journalctl -xb -p warning`
<linux_> ci guardo
<linux_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PwrsfMBbbb/
<apt-ghetto> L'errore con pulseaudio è sicuramente interessante
<linux_> ecco anche gli warning
<linux_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8TwMSCRMJf/
<linux_> interessante... ma come risolvere?
<apt-ghetto> Devi fare delle ricerche "kubuntu 18.04 no sound" "kubuntu 18.04 pulseaudio ofono" etc.
<apt-ghetto> Non ho una soluzione pronta
<linux_> nulla l'audio e assente
<linux_> le cuffie vanno
<linux_> help
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-16
<dantethewolf90> buongiorno
<Synaptic> buondi
<cbnpaolo> buongiorno e buona domenica. ho un'antenna wifi usb mediatek mt7612, non sono riuscito a farla andare ne su ubuntu 18,10 ne su mac mojave 10.14.5, ma solo su windows 7. Ma se io installassi una versione piu vecchia di ubuntu, diciamo una 12.10, riuscirei a fare girare st'antenna usb?
<Synaptic> devi vedere se e supportata dal kernel
<Synaptic> di quella versione
<cbnpaolo> come faccio?
<Synaptic> la 12.10 e vecchia assai
<cbnpaolo> mi basta una versione che faccia girare sta chiavetta, questo lap top mi servirebbe solo come hotspot
<Synaptic> https://www.mediatek.com/products/broadbandWifi/mt7612u
<Synaptic> questo hai gia provato?
<Synaptic> ci sono sia i driver linux che mac
<Synaptic> e che il chipset e ralink, e ralink e risaputo che da problemi su linux
<Synaptic> prova anche ad installare il firmware-ralink
<cbnpaolo> si gia provato in entrambi, non supporta mac mojave e per linux c'è da compilare tutto, ho provato ma non ha funzionato
<Synaptic> installa anche linux-headers-generic build-essential git
<Synaptic> te l ho detto ralink e messa male su qualsiasi linux
<Synaptic> se vuoi vedere se funzionava su vecchi kernel devi aprirti i changelog di ogni kernel e vedere se dentro ce il supporto per quel chipset
<Synaptic> ma e un lavoraccio
<Synaptic> parti dall ultimo, e vai indietro
<Synaptic> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/mediatek
<Synaptic> dai un occhiata qui
<cbnpaolo> è un lavoraccio che non saprei neanche fare, sono 2 giorni che ci lavoro e alla fine mi funziona solo su un altro lap top con win 7 dentro.  Diventa scomodo viaggiare tutte le settimane con 2 portatili. abbandonare mac per linux in dual boot lo accetto facilmente, ma abbandonare tutta la macchina e per forza dover accendere un'aaltra macchina del 2
<cbnpaolo> 008 con
<cbnpaolo> con win 7 dentro è una tortura
<Synaptic> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/mediatek
<Synaptic> prova questo
<Synaptic> n alternativa con 2 spiccioli ti prendi un antenna che funzioni
<Synaptic> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git
<cbnpaolo> ti ringrazio provero' nel pomeriggio e vi fo risapere
<Synaptic> soluzione alternativa.... prova con qualche versione opiu vecchia
<Synaptic> tipo la 14.04
<cbnpaolo> grazie
<Synaptic> ne scarichi 2-3 versioni e le provi live
<Synaptic> non occorre che le installi
<Synaptic> scarichii firmware sulla live e provi
<Carlin0> cbnpaolo, ma spendere 10 € per una chiavetta che funzioni senza problemi ?
<Synaptic> ma infatti e la meglio
<SilvioX> ciao
<SilvioX> mi aiuti?
<David77> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<SilvioX> sto impazzendo ad installare un server FTP, non mi d ai permessi di scrittura, avete una procedura facile e indolore?
<David77> !ftp
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<antonio_timeline> ho installato ubuntu 18.04 (dalla precedente verione 16.04). la tastiera del portatile non funziona come dovrebbe. il portaatile è un apire timelinex t1830t. chi mipuò aiutare?
<David77> cosa vuol dire 'la tastiera del portatile non funziona come dovrebbe'
<antonio_timeline> nella tastiera alcuni tasti premendo contemporaneamente il tasto funzione diventano tasti numerici. Per esempio la "U" se premuta con il tasto funzione digita il numero "4". con il passaggio a ubuntu 18.04 premendo il tasto "U" compare il numero "4", come fosse premuto il tasto funzione
<David77> devi premere il corrispondente del NumLock in questo modo lo disattivi e la U torna U
<David77> alle volte è scritto come BlocNum
<David77> in alcuni portatili bisogna premere Fn+BlocNum in altri invece è il contrario
<David77> antonio_timeline: io per esempio ho il BlocNum su F11
<antonio_timeline> grazie... non era un problema di ubuntu 18.04... è che il mio tasto f11 è saltato via e non ricordavo proprio che lì ci fosse il bloccNum. Grazie infinite.
<David77> figurati
<vegeta> buonasera tutti vi scrivo perchè durante l'installazione di un programma è andata via la corrente. al riavvio del pc mi dava n msg di errore in relazione alcuni pacchetti corrotti che ho modificato mediante synaptic package manager nella sezione broken.
<vegeta> dopo diche nel dare il comando apt-get update tutto ok
<vegeta> ma nel dare il comando apt-get upgrade esce quest'errore
<enzotib> vegeta: dai sudo apt-get -f install
<vegeta> scusate non mi carica il msg
<vegeta> ve lo scrivo una stringa alla volta
<vegeta> dpkg: warning: 'ldconfig' not found in PATH or not executable
<vegeta> dpkg: error: 1 expected program not found in PATH or not executable
<vegeta> Note: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin
<vegeta> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<vegeta> finito
<enzotib> vegeta: prova quello che ho scritto
<enzotib> !pastebin | vegeta
<ubot-it> vegeta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<vegeta> stesso identico errore
<enzotib> allora forse nello spegnimento forzato il disco ha subito qualche danno, almeno dal punto di vista logico
<vegeta> ok e come risolvo?
<vegeta> devo reinstallare?
<enzotib> vegeta: prova ad avviare in recovery e a fare un fsck
<vegeta> ok grazie mille provo nel frattempo  buona cena a tutti e grazie ancora
<enzotib> prego
<Synaptic> hi Kerd
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-08
<LucaD> Hello again, everybody. I have this problem with my external sound card. When I plug it, it works great with PulseAudio but doesn't work in Jack. In Jack, I get this error message
<LucaD> https://imgur.com/a/iYl79vS
<Carlin0> !english | LucaD
<ubot-it> LucaD: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<LucaD> Giusto, scusate. Salve a tutti, ho questo problema con la mia scheda audio esterna. Quando la connetto, funziona alla grande con PulseAudio, ma non con Jack. QJackCtl mi da il seguente errore:
<LucaD> https://imgur.com/a/iYl79vS
<LucaD> Qualcuno ha idea di come potrei muovermi per risolverlo?
<Hsjs> Ciao
<misterx> Segnalare questo bug per il pacchetto «update-manager» e includere il seguente messaggio d'errore:
<misterx> 'E:La riga 52 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list non è corretta (dist parse)'
<Nobushi> salve a tutti. Ho acquistato e collegato una usb bluethoot dongle sul mio pc con sistema Ubuntu 16.04LTS, ma non riesco a collegare i dispositivi, come la cuffia bluethoot e il mio cellulrare. Grazie
<Nobushi> da terminale ho digitato lsusb e il bluethoot viene riconosciuto
<Nobushi> Bus 007 Device 006: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<Nobushi> è un bluetooth v 5.0 dongle
<Nobushi> qualche aiuto? Grazie
<Steu> Ciao. Ho ubuntu 18.04.4 su un Acer M1100 (è un desktop). Qualcuno mi può dare dare qualche dritta per riuscire a far uscire il microfono dalle casse? In Audio lo vedo. Vedo anche il segnale muoversi se parlo, ma non sento nulla. Con altri input (es. da rete) le casse funzionano.
<Pelide> Messaggio per Mr_Pan: mentre ti ringrazio ancora per ieri sera vorrei farti sapere che stamattina mi è venuto in mente di provare a collegare il cavo ethernet con l'usb (attraverso un adattatore multi-usb che ha anche la il connettore ethernet. La rete si è messa a funzionare. Dunque era vero il sospetto che a un certo punto abbiamo avuto: è la pre
<Pelide> sa ethernet della scheda ad avere problemi. Grazie ancora.
<David77> Pelide un 'adattatore' usb->ethernet è comodo averlo. Con Ubuntu non ho mai avuto problema con la rete ethernet infatti anche a me ha funzionato subito l'adattatore quando si era proprio rotta la scheda ethernet
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-09
<Steu> Ho ubuntu 18.04.4 su un Acer M1100 (è un desktop). Qualcuno mi può dare dare qualche dritta per riuscire a far uscire il microfono dalle casse? In Audio lo vedo. Vedo anche il segnale muoversi se parlo, ma non sento nulla. Con altri input (es. da rete) le casse funzionano.
<Steu> Ciao. Ho ubuntu 18.04.4 su un Acer M1100 (è un desktop). Qualcuno mi può dare dare qualche dritta per riuscire a far uscire il microfono dalle casse? In Audio lo vedo. Vedo anche il segnale muoversi se parlo, ma non sento nulla. Con altri input (es. da rete) le casse funzionano.
<sardonico> Steu, il monitor è collegato col cavo HDMI? Controlla se l'output audio è impostato sull'HDMI.
<camillo> Buongiorno a tutti. ho questo problema il computer "rallenta" in quanto ci sono dei processi "tracker-minifer-fs" che consumano molte risorse
<Carlin0> che processi sarebbero ?
<camillo> ho ubuntu 20.04 è qualche giorno che fa questo problemi
<camillo> mi trovo molte volte scritto : tracker-miner-fs
<Carlin0> dove ?
<camillo> oppure tracker store .. ora ho appena riavviato .. ma continuano ad aumentare le dimensioni arrivano tranquillamente a 1 gb di memoria
<camillo> nel monitor di sistema
<Carlin0> e hai provato a killarli ?
<camillo> ora li killo
<Carlin0> camillo, hai aggiunto parecchie estensioni al browser per caso ?
<camillo> rimosse tutte .. è la pria cosa che ho fatto .. ho solo quelle di google (documenti fogli presentazioni)
<camillo> *prima
<camillo> è normale che mi trovo tutti questi processi
<camillo> https://ibb.co/MRxpVnW
<Mr_Pan> https://packages.debian.org/sid/utils/tracker-miner-fs      servizio di indicizzazione dei file
<Mr_Pan> camillo> quelle sono sessioni di chrome ..
<Steu> halo? qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento x il mio problema mic?
<Carlin0> camillo, da terminale dpkg -l | grep tracker
<Carlin0> esce tanta roba ?
<camillo> faccio subito
<Carlin0> Steu, hai controllato su pavucontrol che entrate e uscite siano configurate bene ?
<camillo> https://pastebin.com/XVxTNkVz
<Carlin0> camillo, se dai sudo apt purge tracker , toglie solo quello o porta dietro parecchia roba ?
<camillo> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 8 da rimuovere e 27 non aggiornati.
<Steu> non sono espertissimo, vado un pò a naso... Ho messo negli INGRESSI il mic anteriore (ma ho anche provato il posteriore) e nelle uscite le cuffie analogiche.
<Carlin0> mi fai veder ecosa leva su pastebin ? camillo
<Carlin0> Steu, non volevi uscisse sulle casse ?
<camillo> https://pastebin.com/k27skC4G
<Carlin0> camillo, dai NO
<alazred> camillo:  non cancellare
<camillo> ok
<Carlin0> sembra che voglia togliere troppa roba
<Steu> si. le casse hanno un cavetto USB e un jack. Il jack è infilato nella presa cuffie. Funzionano
<Carlin0> Steu, quindi ?
<davide_> salve a tutti
<camillo> anche se dice nella prima parte: I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti
<Carlin0> allora camillo fai una cosa ...
<Steu> quindi ho selezionato le cuffie come porta di uscita in pavucontrol
<Carlin0> prima sudo apt update poi sudo apt upgrade
<Steu> scusa... con "funzionano" intendevo dire che posso ascoltare file audio, ma resta il problema del mic
<Carlin0> camillo, quando ha finito gli aggiornamento dai sudo apt -y autoremove --purge
<davide_> sul mio desktop Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ho collegato una usb dongle bluetooth 5.0, purtroppo anche se il sistema la riconosce non mi rende il bluetooth visibile e quindi sono impossibilitato ad accoppiare i dispositivi come la cuffia, il telefono...Qualche consiglio, grazie
<Carlin0> e poi dopo camillo ricontrolla cosa vuole levare se purghi tracker
<davide_> probabilmente bisogna aggiornare dei drivers
<camillo> Carlin0 riavvio?
<Carlin0> Steu, scrivi alsamixer nel terminale e contrlla che il mic non sia in mute
<Carlin0> camillo, no
<camillo> Carlin0 .. io ho fatto
<Steu> E' a posto. Tutte le entry front-mic sono attive
<Carlin0> camillo, ri vediamo sudo apt purge tracker , senza dargli l'ok
<Carlin0> Steu, nelle colonne in basso non c'è MM ?
<camillo> https://pastebin.com/12QdWwVV
<Carlin0> camillo, dai NO
<alazred> Carlin0: camillo: Penso che potete sempicemente disattivarlo con systemctl .
<Carlin0> ti vuole smontar emezzo OS
<Steu> in alcune si. Non in quelle relative al Front Mic
<Carlin0> alazred, dici ?
<Steu> no aspetta...c'è un MM alla base della colonna Front Mic
<alazred> Carlin0: Sembra che questi process sono per il desktop per fare il "file indexation"  (scusate il mio italiano sono straniero)
<davide_> c'è qualcuno disponibile? Grazie
<Carlin0> davide_, mi spiac enon so nulla di bluetooth
<Carlin0> Steu, portati su quella colonna e premi M
<Steu> Fatto. MM è diventato uno 00
<alazred> camillo: Carlin0: tracker-store.service tracker-miner-fs.service tracker-miner-rss.service tracker-extract.service tracker-miner-apps.service tracker-writeback.service sembra che questi servizi sono legati a trackerd
<Steu> FUNZIONA!
<Steu> sei un genio Carlin0 :-)
<Carlin0> camillo, sudo systemctl list-units --type=service | grep tracker
<davide_> Carlin0, grazie lo stesso, magari c'è qualcun altro che mi può aiutare?
<Carlin0> davide_, aspetta e se qualcuno sa o ha tempo si farà vivo
<camillo> Carlin0 io ho lanciato il comando "ma doveva fare qualcosa?"
<Carlin0> no camillo dovrebbe darti un output
<Steu> Grazie Carlin0. A posto così?
<davide_> ok
<camillo> nessun imput è tornato a riga di comando
<Carlin0> Steu, se sei a posto tu...
<Carlin0> camillo, un attimo ...
<Carlin0> camillo, riprova con ...systemctl list-units | grep tracker
<Steu> ok ciao. tks
<camillo> nulla
<Carlin0> camillo, systemctl status tracker-miner-fs
<Carlin0> risponde qualcosa ?
<camillo> Unit tracker-miner-fs.service could not be found
<Carlin0> boh ....
<camillo> provo a riavviare e vedere se lo fa ancora?
<alazred> camillo:  tracker daemon ti ritorna qualcosa ?
<Carlin0> camillo, aspetta a riavviare
<Carlin0> camillo, systemctl status tracker-store
<camillo> https://pastebin.com/vtJp1Jx7
<camillo> per il 2° Unit tracker-store.service could not be found.
<camillo> ma forse perchè li abbiamo uccisi prima
<alazred> camillo: Carlin0: il tracker sembra gia desabilitato
<Carlin0> ma dovrebbe dire lo status
<Carlin0> alazred, l'abbiamo killato prima
<Carlin0> tocca capir ecome si avvia
<Carlin0> camillo, systemctl status tracker-extract
<Carlin0> camillo, systemctl status tracker-miner-apps
<alazred> Carlin0: di quello che ho letto sembra che si puo deattivare in Gnome.
<Carlin0> alazred, se conosci aiutalo tu , io non uso gnome , in giro ho letto che si dovrebbe rimouvere tracker ma gli smonta mezzo os
<alazred> Carlin0: Ma non conosco Gnome per niente. Sarebbe legato alla funzione di ricerca del desktop
<Carlin0> lol siamo in 2 a non conoscere gnome
<alazred_> camillo: Carlin0: L'opzione nei parametri a deattivare  è "Settings -> Search" a che corrisponde in italiano ? Impostazioni -> ricerca ??
<Carlin0> disattivare ...
<Carlin0> ... devo andare a più tardi ciao
<Carlin0> /exit
<alazred> camillo:  Hai un file nominato /etc/xdg/autostart/trackerd.desktop ?
<simonaL> Buongiorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano con il rilevamento della scheda wifi (sono neofita e' ho installato per la prima volta linux lubuntu sul mio vecchio pc)
<simonaL> qualcuno puo' aiutarmmi?
<sardonico> simonaL: passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<simonaL> sono passata nell'altra chat
<camillo> alazre eccomi
<camillo> si ho due file
<camillo> alazred :-)
<camillo> tracker-extract.desktop e tracker-miner-fs.desktop
<alazred> camillo:  è tracker-miner-fs che usava tente risorse ?
<alazred> camillo:  che è l'output di :  tracker status
<Bismarck8> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Bismarck8> Ho un problema durante l'installazione di Ubunto su un HD esterno con il mio mac
<Bismarck8> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Bismarck8> no?
<Aiuto> Salve, qualcuno è disponibile per aiuto?
<Bismarck8> qualcuno disponibile?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Bismarck8
<ubot-it> Bismarck8: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Bismarck8> Ho installato ubuntu su hd esterno ora tentavo di salvare il file efi ma al comando grub-mkconfig -o boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Bismarck8> mi da "errore: impossibile trovare un'unità grub per /dev/sdb1, controlla device map
<Carlin0> Bismarck8, quindi non ha installato il grub ?
<Bismarck8> non ne ho idea
<Bismarck8> però ho provato l'operazione guidata 4 volte e sempre mi da lo stesso errore
<Carlin0> ah non ne hai idea ... il sistema si avvia ?
<Bismarck8> si si
<Bismarck8> aspetta
<Bismarck8> contestualizzo un attimo
<Bismarck8> ho un mac e sto installando attraverso una pen drive ubuntu su un hard disk
<Bismarck8> seguendo questa guida
<Carlin0> se si avvia qual'è il problema ?
<Bismarck8> https://florisvanbreugel.wordpress.com/2018/03/23/installing-ubuntu-on-an-external-ssd-drive-on-a-macbook/
<Bismarck8> si avvia nel senso che attualmente sto usando il sistema operativo
<Bismarck8> ma appena riavvio
<Carlin0> guida presa a casaccio nel web
<Bismarck8> scelgo il disco
<Bismarck8> e mi appare solamente la pendrive che mi fa ripartire l'installazione
<Bismarck8> non vede il disco rigido
<Carlin0> e se la levi ?
<Bismarck8> su cui invece ho installato ubuntu
<Bismarck8> se la levo mi parte normalmente macos
<Bismarck8> c'è solo il disco interno
<Bismarck8> non rileva altra possibilità
<Carlin0> boh non conosco i mac e non ho mai installato su HD esterno
<Bismarck8> perchè dici guida presa a casaccio dal web allora?
<Bismarck8> sai come installare il grub da terminale?
<Carlin0> perchè si non è documentazione ufficiale è presa a casaccio nel web
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> prova a seguire la guida per il ripristino
<Carlin0> a dopo ...
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-10
<groudon_> buongiorno a tutti! vedo che nmap non existe più in ubuntu 20.04? Perchè?
<Mr_Pan> !info nmap
<ubot-it> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.80+dfsg1-2build1 (focal), package size 1623 kB, installed size 4394 kB
<Mr_Pan> groudon_> chi lo dice che non esiste !?
<Mr_Pan> !info nmap focal
<ubot-it> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.80+dfsg1-2build1 (focal), package size 1623 kB, installed size 4394 kB
<Mr_Pan> groudon_> zenmap é stato rimosso
<groudon_> Mr_Pan, hai raggione, ho sbagliato io. mi sembra che nmap solo non è più supportato in ubuntu 20.04
<Carlin0> groudon_, ti sembra male
<Mr_Pan> groudon_> ancora... zenmap é stato rimosso dai repo... nmap é sempre li al suo posto
<Mr_Pan> groudon_> ora trovi ndiff
<Mr_Pan> !info ndiff
<ubot-it> ndiff (source: nmap): The Network Mapper - result compare utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.80+dfsg1-2build1 (focal), package size 24 kB, installed size 117 kB
<PMC215> salve ho un problema con una stampante CANON MG2550S e UBUNTU 20.04 non riesco a trovare i driver. Secondo voi si può risolvere in qualche modo? grazie mille.
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-11
<MAURY> AVENDO CREATO LA CHIAVETTA DI AVVIO UBUNTO, E' POSSIBILE UTILIZZARLA U WINDOWS SURFACE RT?
<Mr_Pan> !maiuscolo
<ubot-it> Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Mr_Pan> su un tablet?!!?!? uhmmm
<Mr_Pan> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<MAURY> scusatemi, avevo la tastiera impostata in maiuscolo
<alazred> MAURY: No non credo che sia possibile. Il processore è un ARM
<MAURY> e' un tablet-pc con architettura ARM
<MAURY> immaginavo, ci ho provato
<alazred> devi trovarti un immagine che funziona su ARM
<MAURY> sapresti indicarmi come trovarla?
<Mr_Pan> e le "golden keys" per sbloccare il tutto (MS le ha rilasciate tempo fa gratuitamente)
<alazred> MAURY: Davvero non so se esiste. Cerco
<MAURY> ok. grazie
<MAURY> ho bisogno di riciclare questo dispositivo RT per farlo utilizzare ai miei figli con, ZOOM, MEETING, e quant'altro serve a fare lezioni da casa
<alazred> MAURY: Non credo che sia possibile mi dispiace.
<MAURY> ok. grazie lo stesso per l'interesamento
<MAURY> *interessamento
<Carlin0> MAURY, Prova con debian ma se non sei pratico non sarà facile
<MrJonk> Buongiorno, vorrei scaricare Ubuntu con 32 bit perché non riesce a scaricare? e si mette "Not found"
<Carlin0> perchè non c'è...
<Carlin0> MrJonk, che cpu ha il pc ? (modello esatto)
<MrJonk> dell inspiron 9300 CPU pentium 1,7Ghz
<MrJonk> siccome sto modificando IDE/SATA a SSD
<Carlin0> 9300 è la cpu o il pc ?
<MrJonk> pc
<MrJonk> notebook vecchio
<Carlin0> volevo sapere la cpu ...
<Carlin0> cmq ... MrJonk gli unici a 32 bit che puoi trovare sono le derivate fino alla 18.04
<Carlin0> tipo lubuntu o xubuntu
<Carlin0> le successive anche li solo a 64 bit
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate - https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<MrJonk> ecco  grazie!
<Carlin0> con quel pc tanto uubntu sarebbe stato trppo pesante
<MrJonk> Ahh appunto vorrei installare qualcosa leggero
<MrJonk> pc notebook ha 2Ghz e 2 Giga di RAM
<MrJonk> e poi dopo metto nuovo con SSD
<Carlin0> lubuntu è la più leggera , prendi la 18.04
<MrJonk> poi vediamo se riesce con 32 bit
<MrJonk> lubuntu.. ok
<MrJonk> asp
<MrJonk> ho provato con lubuntu a 32 bit ma mi da "Not Found"...
<MrJonk> strano
<Carlin0> la 18.04
<MrJonk> scusa
<MrJonk> si  si
<Carlin0> non la 20.04
<MrJonk> riuscito!
<Carlin0> dopo di quella solo 64 bit
<MrJonk> Grazie tutto!
<Carlin0> di nulla
<alazred> MrJonk: Puoi dare un occhiatta anche a Sparkylinux che è basato su debian. Sembra perfetto per quel tipo di pc .
<MrJonk> Ah ho capito, siccome ho comprato mSATA to 2,5" 44PIN PATA/IDE SSD  e ho montato mini SSDe sto provando per vedere se funziona con questo linux
<MrJonk> e poi vediamo se funziona con mSATA  e devo scegliere Linux
<MrJonk> Uso molto spesso Gimp e altri programmi grafici
<MrJonk> devo conoscere Sparkylinux e spero  andrebbe bene con i grafici..
<MrJonk> Non so qual'è meglio Linux con grafici (Gimp, Darktable...ecc)
<alazred> è una base debian dovrebbe essere abbastanza semplice. Per i programmi grafici come the gimp sara difficile visto i specificazioni del pc ! Buona fortuna !
<MrJonk> ho capito! Grazie!
<MrJonk> Ci provo..
<MrJonk> :-)
<alazred_> MrJonk: In fatti costa niente provare ! =)
<Pinko> Ciao
<Pinko> Ok
<max74> https://pastebin.com/AkzMZXn8
<max74> qualcuno può vedere se c'è qualcosa di sbagliato nel mio bluetooth?
<brk> Ciao. Ho appena aggiunto un SSD da 500GB ad un PC ACER M1100 Desktop, che prima aveva solo un vecchio HD Maxtor da 80GB. Alla fine voglio avere solo il SSD togliere il Maxtor. Quindi ho copiato il Maxtor sul SSD (con DD)  e ora vorrei installargli sopra il boot-loader e togliere definitivamente il Maxtor. Qualcuno mi può indicare per cortesia i pas
<brk> si da seguire?
<brk> halo? qualcuno mi può dare un'indicazione?
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-12
<MrJonk> Buongiorno ieri ho installato Lubuntu sul mio pc vecchio con nuovo SSD nuovo e c'è un problema che non funziona /hd0  e devo modificare a /sda1
<MrJonk> come si fa?
<alazred> Buongiorno MrJonk, puoi essere un po piu preciso ?
<alazred> Che devi modificare... che non funziona con il hdd ?
<MrJonk> Buongiorno alazred per far partire sistema linux
<MrJonk> il computer dice : error hard disk sconosciuto hd0
<alazred> Non riesci a fare il boot dal ssd ?
<MrJonk> errore: tentativo di leggere o scrivere al di fuori del disco "hd0"
<Carlin0> MrJonk, ma lo dice all'avvio ?
<alazred> non riesci a fare il boot in pratica
<MrJonk> si dice all'avvio
<alazred> Hai un prompt del genere ?  grub>
<MrJonk> esatto grub
<MrJonk> ho visto ieri
<MrJonk> ma adesso non trovo...
<Carlin0> ci fai vedere una foto di queste scritte ?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<MrJonk> riprovo installo Lubuntu e poi dopo vedo grub...
<MrJonk> va bene fra un poò te lo mando le foto...
<alazred> MrJonk: durante l'installazione fai casi di installare grub sul buon disco
<MrJonk> si
<alazred> sarebbe ancora piu dacile se toglie il vecchio hdd
<alazred> lo puoi rimettere una volta l'install completata
<MrJonk> si problema che non trovo il comando x togliere il vecchio hdd
<alazred> fisicamente volevo dire
<Carlin0> viene a cercare aiuto e poi si fa i cavoli suoi ... vabbè
<MrJonk> ecco https://imgur.com/a/KBPATcQ
<MrJonk> non trovo i commandi di kernel x togliere il vecchio hd0
<Carlin0> !grub | MrJonk segui la guida per il riprstino
<ubot-it> MrJonk segui la guida per il riprstino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<alazred> MrJonk: ls (hd1,msdos1)
<MrJonk> @ubot-it sto leggendo e cerco i commandi...
<MrJonk> alazred: vedi https://imgur.com/a/YAnJ0zy
<MrJonk> vorrei provare con il comando set root=(hd0,1) Boh?
<alazred_> e ls (hd0,msdos1)
<MrJonk> (hd0,msdos1): Filesystem is ext2
<alazred_> ls (hd0,msdos1)/
<MrJonk> ls (hd0,msdos1)/ -> error:no such partition
<alazred> MrJonk: ext2 sembra essere il tuo vecchio hdd...
<alazred> MrJonk: Secondo me hai 2 opzioni 1- Fai il boot della chiavetta usb e prova di sistemare il tuo grub.  o
<alazred> togli il vecchio hdd del computer fisicamente e fai l'installazione di nuovo
<alazred> cosi sei sicuro di installare sul disco giusto
<alazred> lo puoi rimettere dentro dopo e aggiungere il suo spazio al sistema
<alazred> Io farei la seconda
<alazred> Buona fortuna ;)
<MrJonk> ho riprovato con set prefix e root
<MrJonk> https://imgur.com/a/W8W6rhr
<MrJonk> ma non va su insmond normal e normal...
<alazred> ls /boot ti ritorna qualcosa ?
<MrJonk> error:attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'
<alazred> hai dati che non vuoi perdere su questi dischi ?
<MrJonk> ls /   si fa vedere tutti
<MrJonk> anche c'è boot.  Boh
<MrJonk> https://imgur.com/a/FDsaxA9
<MrJonk> riprovo e dopo vediamo
<alazred> MrJonk:  linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1
<alazred> puoi initrd /initrd.img
<alazred> boot
<MrJonk> unknown command 'linux'
<MrJonk> unknown command 'initrd'
<leooo> buon giorno a tutti
<groudon_> buon giorno
<leooo> una cortesia ho installato utorrent su server ubuntu 18 funziona tutto pero se riavvio server non parte piu ubuntu in automatico qualcono mi puo dare il comando da eseguire da terminale per mettere avvio automatico utorrent
<Carlin0> leooo, usa cron
<leooo> nessuno?
<leooo> e un server dedicato devo avviarlo da terminale
<Carlin0> quindi ?
<leooo> cosa e questo cron
<Carlin0> !info cron
<ubot-it> cron (source: cron): process scheduling daemon. In component main, is standard. Version 3.0pl1-136ubuntu1 (focal), package size 69 kB, installed size 262 kB
<leooo> se mi spieghi perche su linux ci lavoro solo da un mese
<Carlin0> se vuoi amministrare un server qualcosina dovresti studiare
<leooo> e lo sto facendo ma uno inpara con aiuti
<leooo> non credo che tu sei nato inparato
<leooo> visto che non trovo nessuna guida sto chiedendo qua
<Carlin0> esiste anche la documentazione ufficiale per iMparare
<leooo> se puoi aiutarmi bene altrimenti chiedo altrove ma per favore non farmi la morale
<leooo> ho capito va
<leooo> non sai neanche tu
<leooo> ti saluto
<Carlin0> !studia | leooo
<ubot-it> leooo: se sei completamente a digiuno di linux ed hai deciso di punto in bianco di creare/gestire un server vorremmo darti un consiglio : studia prima , magari iniziando da questo man https://bit.ly/3be9lNQ
<alazred> leooo: cron è la pista giusta. Carlin0 prova ad aiutarti
<leooo> amico ascolta io deluge lo messo senza problemi ma mi serve mettere utorrent visto che questa e una chat per aiutare
<leooo> ma vedo che non aiutate fate solo morale
<Carlin0> si ma ora è di moda iniziare su linux dai server
<leooo> se uno mi dice che devo inparare se lo faccio non ho bisogno di voi che dite
<Carlin0> ciao
<leooo> carlin0 questi non sono fatti tuoi
<alazred> leooo:  sei sul tu server adesso ?
<Carlin0> e impara almeno l'italiano leooo
<leooo> si
<alazred> fai: man cron
<leooo> carlin0 perdana ma sei inutile e fai solo cattiva publicita alla chat
<leooo> fatto
<alazred> un indizio  @reboot /il/commando/che/vuoi
<alazred> Carlin0: Sono spesso cosi? O_o
<Carlin0> alazred, in parecchi si avvicinano a linux e vogliono subito usare server
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alazred> Volevo dire... impaziente e scortese
<alazred> ;)
<Carlin0> capita ...
<Carlin0> vogliono imparare ma senza studiare
<alazred> No lo chiamerei imparare... non hanno voglia di cercare
<Carlin0> e nonostante gli indichi la strada giusta sei "inutile" vabbè amen ormai siamo abituati lol
<alazred> Mi devò abbituare ;)
<alazred> Spero che non vi faccio troppo male a gli occhi col mio italiano ! Devo migliorarlo!
<Carlin0> per questo ti ho detto di entrare in -chat , qui solo supporto di là si chiacchiera anche di altro se capita
<alazred> *megliorarlo
<Carlin0> cmq alazred non ti preoccupare leooo era italiano e non sapeva scriverlo
<MrJonk> Adesso esco ciao a tutti!
<alazred> MrJonk: Hai risolto ?
<MrJonk> Vi faccio sapere se riesco ad installare lubuntu.. Grazie a tutti :-)
<MrJonk> ancora no :-(
<alazred> ok ! Buonasera !
<MrJonk> ciaoo :-)
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-13
<Zazz> salve ragazzi..ho un problem con xubuntu..installati in automatico gli ultimi aggiornamenti mi da problemi con l' Arduino IDE.. come lo apro mi crasha..ho provato a reinstallarlo gia un paio di volte. suggerimenti?
<Zazz> idee?
<Zazz> nderculo
<diwgo> Salve, una domanda, come installo auto-apt?
<diwgo> Sono da Ubuntu 20LTS
<diwgo> wxWidgets-3.1.3.tar.bz2
<groudon_> apt search wxwidgets
<diwgo> groudon_ poi?
<diwgo> Stavo tentando di installare aMule
<brk> Ciao. Non riesco a fare boot da un SSD che ho installato, affianco al vecchio HD Maxtor su un Acer M1100 (desktop). Ho clonato (con DD) il HD sul SSD, c'è il grub e il boot flag, sembra tutto ok ma quando nel BIOS vado a definire il SSD come boot-disk, mi dà una serie di errori "incorrect command" e mi resta il prompt grub>. Qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<upupbb-user2> #nick
<upupbb-user2> buonasera
<David77> sera
<Thor555> buonasera
<Thor555> buonasera
<oruam> vorrei poter usare windows  su virtual box ....dopo l'aggiornamento alla versione 20.4 non mi funziona più
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-14
<gianni> Salve, avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto per aggiornare la 16.04 alla 18.04 ...
<gianniM> Ho provato sia da upgrade proposto dal gestore aggiornamenti, sia da riga di comando, sia da iso scaricata, ma l'aggiornamento si blocca dopo il primo punto
<Carlin0> da qualche errore ?
<gianniM> Ciao Carlin0, nessuno specifico. Dal gestore scarica i 2 files iniziali, poi avvia il primo punto e scarica decine di files, si ferma e poi ripristina tutto e chiude.
<Carlin0> !vedisources | gianniM
<ubot-it> gianniM: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<gianniM> https://termbin.com/ou9w2
<gianniM> Avevo ripristinato gli apt originali della 16.04 ma vedo ora che ha riaggiunto di suo anche righe x inkscape e scribus, provo a toglierle manualmente?
<gianniM> provo a riavviare la macchina e rientrare, un attimo....
<giannim> Rieccomi, dopo il riavvio. Posto di nuovo i ppa: https://termbin.com/pr8f
<giannim> Nonostante abbia rimosso con l'interfaccia grafica i ppa di inkscape e scribus, vedo che ci sono ancora in sources.list.d . Posso eliminare manualmente i files?
<giannim> Ho rimosso anche i relativi programmi.
<giannim> Ok, googlato e trovato. Eliminato tutti i sources.list.d. Ora aggiorno e riprovo aggiornamento.
<giannim> preparazione avanzamento di versione
<giannim> Recupero file completato ... pausa
<giannim> x rossa. Ripristino del sistema
<giannim> Aggiornamento fallito !!!
<giannim> provo da linea di comando
<giannim> Ripristino dello stato originale del sistema ... interruzione
<giannim> Niente, ho provato anche a togliere le spunte a tutti gli apt lasciando solo quello principale ma niente!!!
<giannim> Ho letto da qualche parte che la 16.04 puo' aggiornarsi solo con la 18.04.1, mentre nei repo è disponibile solo la 18.04.3 e quindi posso aggiornare solo alla vers. developer
<giannim> Ma a me serve aggiornare alla versione stabile, a meno che non possa passarci dopo l'upgrade ...
<giannim> Esiste un LOG dei tentativi di upgrade ? Li ho cercati ma non vedo nulla di attinente.
<giannim> Vorrei almeno essere sicuro che questo upgrade si possa fare ...
<Mr_Pan> giannim> con ordine
<Mr_Pan> elimina tutti i repo aggiuntivi dentro /etc/apt/sources.d/
<Mr_Pan> effettua aggiornamento attuale versioen
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update&&sudo apt upgrade -y
<Mr_Pan> al termine esegui aggiornamento manuale
<Mr_Pan> sudo do-release-upgrade
<giannim> Fatto tutti i punti, risultato:  Ripristino dello stato originale del sistema - Interruzione
<giannim> Grazie dell'aiuto Mr_Pan, le sto provando tutte... Ora tento sudo do-release-upgrade -f DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive
<giannim> Boh, è uscito al solito punto ma senza errori...
<giannim> riavvio la macchina un'altra volta, a dopo.
<lorenzo_branca> salve, mi trovo ad affrontare un problema all'apparenza molto difficile da risolvere.
<lorenzo_branca> da questa mattina il mio portatile hp pavillon con installato Ubuntu 20-04 LTS per qualche ragione pur vedendo reti wireless ed ethernet non si collegava(NON si tratta di un problema della rete, un altro mio PC con il medesimo sistema operativo va perfettamente)
<lorenzo_branca> Alla fine mi sono arreso e ho deciso di reinstallare il OS ma la situazione se possibile è peggiorata, sono un utente dall'esperienza media è ho biisogni di aiuto in maniera veramente urgente, grazie in anticipo
<gigirock> lorenzo_branca:ci dovresti dire che chip wifi ha quel pc
<Carlin0> strano che non andasse ethernet più che altro
<lorenzo_branca> si infatti, mi è successo varie volte di avere problemi con i driver per la scheda wireless e sono sempre riuscito a risolverli
<gigirock> lorenzo_branca:quel computer ha anche il modem 3g ?
<lorenzo_branca> non posso postare direttamente l'output di lshw -c network ma la scheda wireless è 'RTL8821CE', il via cavo è 'RTL9111/8168/8411''
<lorenzo_branca> gigirock: non sono sicuro di sapere cosa sia ma comunque non credo
<gigirock> lorenzo_branca:puoi inserire una sim telefonica nel pc ?
<Carlin0> lorenzo_branca, ma ethernet va ?
<lorenzo_branca> no l'eterneth non va, è proprio quersto il problema, i problemi con le schede wireless di solito sono risolvibili
<lorenzo_branca> gigirock: no
<gigirock> lorenzo_branca:allora cerca nel dmesg cosa viene caricato ... con dmesg | grep rtl o cose simili
<Carlin0> lorenzo_branca, hai anche win su quel pc o solo ubuntu ?
<lorenzo_branca> gigirock: non da ouput
<lorenzo_branca> Carlin0: solo ubuntu
<Carlin0> lorenzo_branca, quando hai reinstallato da live andava ?
<Carlin0> ethernet sempre intendo
<lorenzo_branca> Carlin0: no, il problema è rimasto, ora in più non vede nemmeno le schede wireless, ma questo è un problema secondario
<Carlin0> sulla scheda wifi realtek non ci provo nemmeno , si sa che danno problemi
<lorenzo_branca> Carlin0: sisi esatto ma più o meno li ho sempre risolti, è la prima volta che però non va il cavo...
<Carlin0> cmq al 90% dei casi ethernet che non va = problema hardware
<lorenzo_branca> però mi sembra strano... il fatto è che da stamattina non  andava, digitando ifconfig mi appariva una cosa strana... una scheda ethernet docker0 di tipo bridge. cosa che mi ha portato alla fine a reinstallare OS... ma la situazione non è cambiata
<lorenzo_branca> comunque l'ethernet viene riconosciuto dal PC semplicwemente falisce la connessione
<gigirock> lorenzo_branca:per ethernet togli il parametro ipv6
<gigirock> lorenzo_branca:se poi non va ancora imposta ip fisso e usa il dns del modem
<gigirock> lorenzo_branca:ma ancora adesso ti ritorna la scheda docker0 ? di solito sono le schede per sistemi virtuali... cosa hai installato ?
<lorenzo_branca> ora la scheda docker0 non compare più
<gigirock> lorenzo_branca:come va sta comunicazione del pavillion ?
